# **Buying from Fashionphile** shopping experiences/questions



## MissMcCrocodile

Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay.  I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy.  But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!


----------



## shiba

I would have, except the shipping to Canada is ridiculous and they only use Fedex.  Also, watch their pricing, sometimes they are way overpriced.

What are you looking for?


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

Fashionphile has the "Gloshof Bowling Bag Stamped PM" in grey.  I always referred to it as the "Stamped".  It has the "Trunks and Bags" logo on the front.  I tend to like purses ALOT when I know they're harder to get. The Groom almost disappeared for me to realize how much I wanted one. Had to order the change purse/keychain from another city.  Fashionphile looks legit but I'll probably stick to the LV Boutiques.  Thanks for your response.


----------



## karman

Ohh they only use Fedex?? Fedex charges ridiculous brokerage fees and customs is horrible every time they ship something to me...I think I got taxed like $40 on a $400 item one time...10%!!!! And UPS is worse; $78 on a $215 item!!!


----------



## shiba

^yup, from what I can tell on their auctions.  You need to click on the shipping estimator and it gives the pricing.  Last time I looked, it was over $60 for shipping + all the fees.  A little excessive.
Edit: I just looked at one of the auctions, they don't have the calculator on there anymore, it just said $65 for shipping a purse, a wallet showed $40.  

MissMcCroc- they are legit sellers, so if you want the bag, go for it!


----------



## FrankieP

She's a reseller on authentic items, I would shop from her were her prices not so high.


----------



## lvgodiva

shiba said:


> I would have, except the shipping to Canada is ridiculous and they only use Fedex.  Also, watch their pricing, sometimes they are way overpriced.
> 
> What are you looking for?



Strongly agree, purchased blanket/scarf only ( check it: item # *94" x 17"* ), shipping is around $87 then after I asked to ship by surface airmail, they gave me FedEx economy and charged around $80 for shipping ( took over 3 weeks to arrive )  

To be honestly, I never paid such this rid amount for shipping !!! Even when I shipped 2 Suhali in one box to USA, I paid around $75 and it's already by EMS ( 3-5 days only ). Ukkh...

The worst, got charge by FedEx for $125-150 for $250 item fortunately, they agreed to pay around $30, that's one of their good side


----------



## Socialite

no, I dont shop with her, only get outbid by her on ebay


----------



## SWlife

She's very legit but I had no idea the shipping prices were so high! Ykies!


----------



## lvfanaddict

Socialite said:


> no, I dont shop with her, only get outbid by her on ebay


 i totally know what you mean!


----------



## Socialite

lvfanaddict said:


> i totally know what you mean!



haha lol many of in the forum and quite annoyed about this


----------



## karman

Socialite said:


> no, I dont shop with her, only get outbid by her on ebay


 
So true for most people!


----------



## RoseMary

Socialite said:


> no, I dont shop with her, only get outbid by her on ebay


 
oh yes!


----------



## lvgodiva

Socialite said:


> no, I dont shop with her, only get outbid by her on ebay


----------



## Mounia

Totally legit, at least I know that if I buy from fashionphile it will be authentic.


----------



## nycgr1

MissMcCrocodile said:


> Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay. I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy. But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!


 

have you tried let-trade? there a few legit ebay sellers
javagirl just to name two.they are legit and prices are decent.shipping as well. some ship for free.


----------



## LVobsessed415

i have purchased from her before, quick shipping. As I am in CA she only charged my $20 shipping. she is having a discount on her consignment fees. I am thinking of mailing her a few items so I don't have to deal with ebay. just can't decide.


----------



## Carri

Socialite said:


> no, I dont shop with her, only get outbid by her on ebay


 
Too many times!!!


----------



## theglamorous

I have thought about it. But her prices are very high.


----------



## sofyakova

I love Fashionphile... she is awesome and very trustworthy...


----------



## slayer

She has lovely things which always look authentic to me, shipping and customs is all that stops me from purchasing.ush:


----------



## sofyakova

1 other draw back is that if you are in CA, she will charge sales tax because she is now in CA...

but other than that... she still has great bags.


----------



## Baby Pop

MissMcCrocodile said:


> Fashionphile has the "Gloshof Bowling Bag Stamped PM" in grey.  I always referred to it as the "Stamped".  It has the "Trunks and Bags" logo on the front.  I tend to like purses ALOT when



Yeah, this is the 2nd or 3rd time I've watched that bag auction.  I like it, but just doesn't seem like much of a good deal to me.

I had no clue about her shipping prices.


----------



## mikey23

She is so overpriced!!! Some of the things she has have heavy use on them and go for over retail...WTF! But she does sell authentic goods, so she is safe if you win.


----------



## ayla

She flips a LOT of bags.. I like that she offers authentic bags, but the shipping is insane to international, I just can't do it !


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Fashionphile way overcharges IMO...


----------



## cookie925

nycgr1 said:


> have you tried let-trade? there a few legit ebay sellers
> javagirl just to name two.they are legit and prices are decent.shipping as well. some ship for free.


 
what is let-trade?


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Cookie, check out let-trade.com


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Yup, Fashionphile is legit but her shipping prices are... ush:

Let-trade is a good second op.


----------



## louisgurlxoxo

Fashionphile is soooooo overpriced!! I sold a LVOE bandeau to her a few months ago on her alternate name for $150. She is trying to resell it now with a BIN of $350!! It's still on eluxurys website for $120!! And the killer is I took the tags off and wore it twice so someone is gonna pay a fortune for a bandeau thats not brand new??


----------



## rbeccatexas

Fashionphile is a seller of authentic LV but they are pricey.  I have bought authentic LV from Rebeccalou28 as her prices are more reasonable.  She is in the UK so you will pay taxes, etc. but sometimes it's worth it to know you are not going to be burned.


----------



## mbamom0103

Also, I highly recommend that you check out timeless_lv on ebay - they're located in the UK, have beautiful, authentic LV at reasonable prices, and at least to the US, their FedEx shipping charges of around $30 are quite reasonable, imo.  Their customer service is fantastic!  I've bought from them three times already, and will surely do so again - they rock!!  Check them out!!


----------



## handbag*girl

I have been looking at her stuff so this is good to know


----------



## FrankieP

Yes, Timeless_LV are wonderful to deal with and their BIN prices are realistic too. I'd shop from them a million times again.


----------



## spoiledwify

theglamorous said:


> I have thought about it. But her prices are very high.


 

she bought it for less price w/ her buying id (thisismybuying id , now change to chasingdesign... them resell it for very high price w/ her fashionphile.

alot of people was annoyed w/ her not only this forum , also from different board.


----------



## spoiledwify

cookie925 said:


> what is let-trade?


 


i prefer buying from let trade there price very realistic compared to fashiophile


----------



## kittyluv23

Socialite said:


> no, I dont shop with her, only get outbid by her on ebay


 
same here! BOO!


----------



## Rich_Rewards_U

Agreed. Totally authentic. They often have pieces that haven't been seen a lot or are just rare.


----------



## twiggers

If you buy on her auction-style listings you can sometimes get a good deal (I got a peach graffiti pochette from her)! Otherwise she is very expensive. She's also bid on quite a few of my auction-style listings...never gets them though because she really lowballs!


----------



## karman

They have been very slowwwww at responding to messages...I understand they're a big business and all, but I asked a question on Sunday and still haven't received a response today...most sellers respond within 48 hours...


----------



## cola262

They have really nice pictures. It really makes me want some bags I never thought I wanted. But I agree that auctions are the way to go. Their non-auction prices are too high.


----------



## MissMcCrocodile

I appreciate all the comments.  It's really like a community on this site.  A purse community.  My Eden.  I will stick to the LV boutiques and the one used store that I know deals only in authentic pieces.  You guys are great!!


----------



## dell

I have never purchased from her, but she has bought and resold a few of my bags in the past.  I was happy when she only made $5 on my batignolles.  It was brand spankin new too.  (she paid me $450 and it sold for $455!!)  I am mean huh?


----------



## LVenthusiast

MissMcCrocodile said:


> Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay.  I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy.  But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!


Yeah, I don't really trust buying expensive LV bags on ebay.  I prefer buying them brand new from elux or the boutique. I have never purchased from Fashionphile, but she is definitely a trusted ebay seller, just a little expensive for used LVs though.  If you want my opinion, buy brand new at the boutique, eluxury, used at let-trade, or yes, Fashionphile.


----------



## karman

Following up on what I last posted, I messaged them again and this time they responded pretty much right away  It seems like they're completely missed my first message.

Anyway, I won the amarante French purse from them, in brand new condition, for $130 less than retail after shipping and customs. The item was beautifully wrapped and everything was so professional. I would definitely buy from them again, but it takes awhile for me to find a good deal from them.


----------



## Mounia

sarah has always been fast to respond to my emails , I had one of best ebay experience with fashionphile.


----------



## sofyakova

Anyone notice this... this item has the yellow card that I have always know to be associated with fakes.  the item isn't fake but what is up with the yellow card???

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-S...hZ010QQcategoryZ15735QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AestHetiC

ive seen her stuff but never bought from since she seems over priced. Also i don't like the fact that she outbids all these people on other ebay auctions that actually want the bags for keepsake and not to make money off them. If I were to ever need a 2nd hand bag ill stick with let-trade. He's reliable and prices are reasonable.


----------



## cola262

sofyakova said:


> Anyone notice this... this item has the yellow card that I have always know to be associated with fakes.  the item isn't fake but what is up with the yellow card???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-S...hZ010QQcategoryZ15735QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



When I bought my koala wallet from the LV Boutique, it was completely filled with yellow cards in every slot. The SA is supposed to take them out before they sell it, but sometimes they forget. Similarly, they're supposed to take out the blue tape on the hardware and the cardboard inside the bag.


----------



## FrankieP

That yellow card would have confused me too. It's exactly like the fake ones, well this doesn't help my fake spotting now! ush:


----------



## angelica

There really are yellow cards??  Look at the "O"s on the yellow card.  Looks off/weird to me.


----------



## Lvmh_lvr

I "honestly" wouldn't trust buying a bag on ebay.  I mean, if it's too cheap then it's obviously too good to be true ~ however, if it's too expensive it would be safer to get it from the store itself.


----------



## karman

Lvmh_lvr said:


> *I "honestly" wouldn't trust buying a bag on ebay.* I mean, if it's too cheap then it's obviously too good to be true ~ however, if it's too expensive it would be safer to get it from the store itself.


 
That is just a matter of preference. I usually go with trusted sellers and if it's not a trusted seller I do all my research first and make sure I get good pics of the bag. Usually there are amazing deals that you can find on eBay, but I know lots of members don't trust eBay, but they ARE missing out on some great deals...even new bags for under retail because they were just sitting around in closets!


----------



## Sycomore

I find it very silly to buy there because their prices are so so much close to retail than I preffer to add those couple of dollars and go to the boutique myself 
for really good prices go to let-trade.com


----------



## DamierLover

*NEVER*...

*She is notorious for sniping at the last minute only for the purpose of reselling*.  *Part of the reason I can't stand Ebay is losing to her one too many times.  The mere mortals don't stand a chance anymore. *


----------



## shellgirl72

I was looking at the handbags but wanted to find out if anyone has ever had any problems when purchasing from them?


----------



## karman

I purchased from them once last year and no problems...


----------



## southerncharm

no problems here either.


----------



## speyta

I've bought a few things from them and have had nothing less than perfect transactions. They're very professional and everything is authentic.


----------



## Petite-Chic

I bought an LV shoulder strap for one of my bags with no problems.  When it comes to LV, they seem to be experts.  But I once asked a specific question about a Balenciaga leather quality issue and their response seemed a little vague.


----------



## chessmont

Yes, with no problems.


----------



## missbanff

Hi Shellgirl, welcome to tPF! 
You can use the search tPF function at the top of the page to find a few other threads on this:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fashionphile-300348.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/anyone-shop-fashionphile-168245.html

Also, you should always have the bag you're interested in authenticated here no matter who the seller is. You can't be too careful and the ladies here are glad to help you.


----------



## shellgirl72

thanks everyone!


----------



## kenzo89

Yeah they're pretty good but I sometimes find their descriptions to be a little brief.


----------



## forchanel

Has anyone done this before?  I just wanted to make sure it is safe.


----------



## Longchamp

Fashionphile is very reputable seller and safe to buy direct from their website


----------



## forchanel

Great!  Thats what I thought but I just wanted to double check.


----------



## mskitty

I've sold a few bags to them and they definetly go through a process to verify the bags is authentic


----------



## petunia12

They're very good and reputable, and most merchandise are in great condition.


----------



## Michele

I have sold a Chanel Wallet to them, and a LV backpack.  I have also purchased a Chanel from them.  I also know for a fact, when someone consigns an item, they get it authenticated by a third party before it is listed.   Your in safe hands.


----------



## SWlife

Fashionphile is wonderful, buy with no worries!


----------



## alfiebach

yeah have to agree, good to deal with, i have bought direct with cc, i would mention if in uk, you will get customs duties, and it's paid by fed ex, then they bill you, so your parcel is delievered very quickly alfie x


----------



## luckycharms

if its ok to ask..can you give me the website of fashionpile ? TIA.


----------



## sandysandiego

^^They have an ebay store-you can find their store there!


----------



## sinny1

Fashionphile is awesome! I got a great mini/small red lambskin flap for such a great price! Im in loovee! Your safe with them.


----------



## bhurry

her website is fashionphile.com



luckycharms said:


> if its ok to ask..can you give me the website of fashionpile ? TIA.


----------



## Celia_Hish

i think u can even type the fashionphile from the search engine, it will pops up the site name.


----------



## addicted2chanel

You can trust FashionPhile  They are most recently known for selling Chanel, but are a LONG TIME Louis Vuitton seller. They are safe!


----------



## camelotlady

This makes me feel so good, because I was looking at a bag on their site.  I really wish someone would consign a pink caviar flap.  I'd really rather buy a bag there rather than ebay.


----------



## sinny1

^ I agree. I would love to get a pink caviar flap from them, and a vintage Jumbo. I was amazed at the price i got my flap, plus it was shipped and wrapped perfect! Best experience ever.


----------



## chabich

I've used them once and they were wonderful.  The bag I got was like brand new. I called them direct and they gave me background on the bag and seller.... Highly recommend!!


----------



## thatgurl

I have had them do a direct purchase of one of my LV bags.

I was expecting a check on the 1st of the month, however, they cut the check within 2 days of receiving it.  I received the check 3 days later.  Super reliable!!


----------



## canipus

Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


----------



## beljwl

I am sorry... I hope you get your money back soon.


----------



## nimbette2

I bought something from them not too long ago and did like what I received. However, they have a very hard time replying to emails. It turns me off also. For such a high end place, you'd think they would reply immediately to all emails. I get some form emails from them every once in a while - or maybe a reply to something on my wish list - even though it's not the item I want.

But when I ask about specifics on a bag -  forget it! No reply at all.


----------



## canipus

nimbette2 said:


> But when I ask about specifics on a bag -  forget it! No reply at all.



That attitude doesn't create confidence in them. I can't believe they do this. The No. 1 rule of running any business is 'communication'


----------



## Tookata

I bought a bag from them once and I was not impressed with their customer service.  They did not reply my e-mails.  I also notice that they use Photoshop to "beautify" their items a lot.  The bag I received did not look as good as the pictures. 

I hope you get the problem rectified soon.


----------



## bedelia

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


 

I've always been tempted to buy from them but never have. Now I will stay clear away  I wonder why they still have 100% feedback?? Its obvious that you are not the only one that has received such bad service.


----------



## orca

I had the same experience as well. I bought one bag from them and it doesn&#8217;t look good. Asked for refund, they took 1.5 weeks to reply my emails. I ended up selling the bag by myself because I scared they won&#8217;t give back my money&#8230;

Sorry to hear that canipus &#8230;.


----------



## southerncharm

I had to return a pochette that I bought off their website (not Ebay)because of a problem and I did get an immediate refund. I did pay via Paypal though. As far as Ebay feedback, just a couple weeks ago there were negatives and yet it was showing 100% now I see the negatives are gone/removed totally from the feedback. I thought that strange. I am so sorry that your refund is taking so long, did you use PayPal or a credit card without Paypal? Have you tried calling them via phone, you may want to try calling, their number is posted on their site. Stephen is the associate who did provide my immediate refund. Good Luck!


----------



## paije

I bought a bandana and was happy with the service and emails, though I never had to return it.


----------



## Mittens34

I have also bought two LV handbags from them and both of the handbags didn't look half as nice as the pictures they had posted on ebay and one of them had an awful sweat smell and this was not noted on the auction. Obviously, the previous owner had sweated a lot and the smell was on the handles of the handbag. I also paid way too much for these two used handbags. If you notice their auctions you will see that they barely mention any defects. They will say the interior is perfect except for one small pen mark or stain, but when you get the handbag there are many pen marks or stains. They also charge tax for Calif residents and charge way too much to ship. They are awful in returning emails and they never answered their phone when I called to return the handbags. I did have to return one of the handbags in person and they are just renting an apartment in Beverly HIlls and they do take great pictures. They have a photo studio with white all over the room and I'm sure they do photo shop too, because their pictures always look so much better than the handbags in person. I will never buy from them again either, because they charge way too much and they are not honest about how the handbags really look. THey also bid under the ebay id: Gotlux and outbid everyone and then resale for $200 to $1,000 more


----------



## robb01

Thanks for the heads up, will stay far far away


----------



## gro3602

OP Why don't you try calling them?


----------



## missbanff

^^They're also members here - I wonder if they will come and defend themselves like with previous complaints?

I've never dealt with them directly but this isn't the first time I've heard their customer service sucks.


----------



## menopausalmama

are they in the area where all the wildfires are in the LA area......

I would try calling them....


----------



## Mittens34

No, there are in Beverly Hills and there are no wildfires there. I had purchased my two LV handbags from them over a year ago and I did email them and called them and it took over two weeks for them to finally respond.


----------



## gro3602

It's worth a try phoning them.

Or send a tpf p.m. w/ a link to this thread.


----------



## menopausalmama

thats a better idea...definately a link!


----------



## thatgurl

nimbette2 said:


> I bought something from them not too long ago and did like what I received. However, they have a very hard time replying to emails. It turns me off also. For such a high end place, you'd think they would reply immediately to all emails. I get some form emails from them every once in a while - or maybe a reply to something on my wish list - even though it's not the item I want.
> 
> *But when I ask about specifics on a bag -  forget it! No reply at all.*



I've always received a reply?  Usually w/in 24 hours of me sending it.  I've never purchased anything from them.  I have, however, used their 70% buyback on an *bay auction ended w/in 90 days.  They wrote my check the day after they received the bag (not on the 1st or the 15th, like their policy states), which surprised me.



Tookata said:


> I bought a bag from them once and I was not impressed with their customer service. They did not reply my e-mails.* I also notice that they use Photoshop to "beautify" their items a lot.* The bag I received did not look as good as the pictures.
> 
> I hope you get the problem rectified soon.



It looks like to me their items are in a light box & angled well, kwim?


----------



## alfiebach

sorry to hear you have had problems, i have bought from their shop, and recieved excellant service, but i wont again, because of postage, and they use fed-ex. but i would  get a friend to bid for me in the usa, it would be cheaper. hope you get it sorted out good luck alfie xx


----------



## Lyn2005

I'm sorry to hear about the troubles you're having with returning 


I have seen them around ebay, and haven't personally bought from them yet, as their reserves are set quite high from the original bidding price. Maybe I'll stop looking at their auctions after this information has come to light


----------



## canipus

I'll try phoning. I didn't see a phone number on their web site but from the replies I'm getting it looks like there may be a number on the ebay store site.

For the record I don't know why this thread got moved from 'shopping' to 'ebay'. This had nothing to do with ebay. I simply went to the Fashionphile web site, browsed and purchased.

Just to keep things in perspective I will state that the condition of the bags I purchased did match the description/pictures pretty accurately. They were priced a little on the high side but I was still paying a fair amount less than current retail and the condition really was pretty good. Not new but gently used and very clean in and out. The items are also absolutely authentic - which is always a nightmare when purchasing used product - so I do feel happy with the product itself. Things only started to go wrong when it came to communicating about returning the twilly which fortunately was by far the cheapest item (around $100) of the three purchases I have made with Fashionphile. They simply don't communicate and I really can't see the point of being in business and then not communicating with your customers.

It is possible the refund has been made. But that means waiting until the statement comes in or calling the card company and spending ages going through the automated voice activated system. I just thought a simple email to the seller with a quick reply on their part would save me time on that score. I obviously thought wrong.

However, based on some of the feedback I am reading it looks like my problems could have been far worse.

I also made another purchase with another similar authenticating vendor and when the product arrived it no way matched the description of the internal condition. I was mad and felt ripped off. However, after an email asking to return and refund, I got permission to ship it back and was refunded within a day of it arriving back at the sellers site (with follow up email confirmation from the seller as well). The irony is that as this seller had really not been up front about the condition I was expecting trouble over the refund and yet got none. Of course every time you send something back and get refunded you're still out of pocket over the cost of the shipping (in both directions).


----------



## coachfreak

canipus said:


> I'll try phoning. I didn't see a phone number on their web site but from the replies I'm getting it looks like there may be a number on the ebay store site.
> 
> *For the record I don't know why this thread got moved from 'shopping' to 'ebay'. This had nothing to do with ebay. I simply went to the Fashionphile web site, browsed and purchased.*
> 
> Just to keep things in perspective I will state that the condition of the bags I purchased did match the description/pictures pretty accurately. They were priced a little on the high side but I was still paying a fair amount less than current retail and the condition really was pretty good. Not new but gently used and very clean in and out. The items are also absolutely authentic - which is always a nightmare when purchasing used product - so I do feel happy with the product itself. Things only started to go wrong when it came to communicating about returning the twilly which fortunately was by far the cheapest item (around $100) of the three purchases I have made with Fashionphile. They simply don't communicate and I really can't see the point of being in business and then not communicating with your customers.
> 
> It is possible the refund has been made. But that means waiting until the statement comes in or calling the card company and spending ages going through the automated voice activated system. I just thought a simple email to the seller with a quick reply on their part would save me time on that score. I obviously thought wrong.
> 
> However, based on some of the feedback I am reading it looks like my problems could have been far worse.
> 
> I also made another purchase with another similar authenticating vendor and when the product arrived it no way matched the description of the internal condition. I was mad and felt ripped off. However, after an email asking to return and refund, I got permission to ship it back and was refunded within a day of it arriving back at the sellers site (with follow up email confirmation from the seller as well). The irony is that as this seller had really not been up front about the condition I was expecting trouble over the refund and yet got none. Of course every time you send something back and get refunded you're still out of pocket over the cost of the shipping (in both directions).


 
Maybe the Mod thought you bought it from FashionPhile on eBay OR I think they should just rename the eBay forum to Online Shopping.

I am also sorry that you are having trouble with them and I appreciate the warning.


----------



## simplypink

ugh!

hold on a sec, so they DO sell authentic items correct?  These items may be pre-owned, right?  Is it possible that a few fakes could have slipped past them and that they are selling fakes and they wouldnt know it either?


----------



## thanks sixx

thanks for sharing, everyone.  I have been tempted to buy from Fashionphile but I'll steer clear!
that's the chance we take with on-line auctions. I personally have had good luck with Linda's Stuff on ebay (bought my Babylone from her), but since  a LV boutique opened not far from me, I think I'll buy from them and not worry about it. 
Peace of mind sometimes = $$$

Hope all your issues get resolved ASAP.


----------



## Michele

simplypink said:


> ugh!
> 
> hold on a sec, so they DO sell authentic items correct? These items may be pre-owned, right? Is it possible that a few fakes could have slipped past them and that they are selling fakes and they wouldnt know it either?


 
They would probably know.  They have specialized authenticators  (depending on the brand) authenticate their items before they are listed.


----------



## chica1

They are too expensive for second-hand bags.  I prefer to buy my bags from LV or NM.

I have attempted to purchase from them but I always lost the auction but they were pretty responsive to my questions.


----------



## shopgirl88

Thanks for the heads up. I was tempted to buy from them but after hearing your story I won't!


----------



## Jahpson

I have heard mixed reviews on fashiophile, and thats why i stay clear away from them


----------



## IslandNan

Sorry to hear about your troubles with Fashionphile, but I have had nothing but great service from them.

I have consigned bags with them and also purchased several other bags too. I have also emailed/called and talked with them, they were always very courteous and quick with replies.

The bags I have received (Balenciaga) have been a great price and exactly or better than the description. The bags I have consigned (LV) did really well and I got my payout quickly. 

Any questions I have asked re: the bag itself have always been answered.

Again, sorry to hear this, try giving them a call direct. I usually talk to Ben.

Nan


----------



## thatgurl

canipus said:


> I'll try phoning. I didn't see a phone number on their web site but from the replies I'm getting it looks like there may be a number on the ebay store site.
> 
> For the record I don't know why this thread got moved from 'shopping' to 'ebay'. This had nothing to do with ebay. I simply went to the Fashionphile web site, browsed and purchased.
> 
> Just to keep things in perspective I will state that the condition of the bags I purchased did match the description/pictures pretty accurately. They were priced a little on the high side but I was still paying a fair amount less than current retail and the condition really was pretty good. Not new but gently used and very clean in and out. The items are also absolutely authentic - which is always a nightmare when purchasing used product - so I do feel happy with the product itself. Things only started to go wrong when it came to communicating about returning the twilly which fortunately was by far the cheapest item (around $100) of the three purchases I have made with Fashionphile. They simply don't communicate and I really can't see the point of being in business and then not communicating with your customers.
> 
> *It is possible the refund has been made. But that means waiting until the statement comes in or calling the card company and spending ages going through the automated voice activated system. *I just thought a simple email to the seller with a quick reply on their part would save me time on that score. I obviously thought wrong.
> 
> However, based on some of the feedback I am reading it looks like my problems could have been far worse.
> 
> I also made another purchase with another similar authenticating vendor and when the product arrived it no way matched the description of the internal condition. I was mad and felt ripped off. However, after an email asking to return and refund, I got permission to ship it back and was refunded within a day of it arriving back at the sellers site (with follow up email confirmation from the seller as well). The irony is that as this seller had really not been up front about the condition I was expecting trouble over the refund and yet got none. Of course every time you send something back and get refunded you're still out of pocket over the cost of the shipping (in both directions).




So, you're saying you haven't called your CC company to be 100% certain that you haven't received your refund?


----------



## charleston-mom

I'm not personally impressed with fashionphile at all.  Prices too high; quality not as good IRL.  I steer clear.  Not interested at all in purchasing from this seller.  I also know people that have had bad experiences.  As in photos retouched and things not nearly as nice when you actually get them.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

simplypink said:


> ugh!
> 
> hold on a sec, so they DO sell authentic items correct? These items may be pre-owned, right? Is it possible that a few fakes could have slipped past them and that they are selling fakes and they wouldnt know it either?


 
Yes, it can and has happened. One example stands out in my mind because I helped with it, it was a black Multicolore Speedy. To their credit, they took it down after we reported it to them but still. Someone could have spent nearly close to retail on a fake.



Michele said:


> They would probably know. They have specialized authenticators (depending on the brand) authenticate their items before they are listed.


 
That's what I thought too, but after I saw the fake listed...yikes.


I will say though, that I've never personally dealt with them so I have no feelings either way.
My only experience is that because they're a larger company, their items get so much more $$ than items I put up. I have this one certain bag that I've listed so many times, I can't get more than $600 offers for it (ideally, because of the condition, I would like $750). They've sold the same style repeatedly in worse condition and it has gone for $900 and up. ush:


----------



## vagabag

i'm steering clear as well!  thanks!!!


----------



## LV Rawks

What a headache...sorry that you are dealing with this.


----------



## Sensalicious

I had nothing but good experience with Sarah Davis from fashionphile, they've been very professional.


----------



## Sensalicious

simplypink said:


> ugh!
> 
> hold on a sec, so they DO sell authentic items correct?  These items may be pre-owned, right?  Is it possible that a few fakes could have slipped past them and that they are selling fakes and they wouldnt know it either?



 Fashionphile is super professional. They list at least 100 handbags per week on ebay. Since they sell (a couple of years now) only one fake slipped in.


----------



## missbanff

Sensalicious said:


> Fashionphile is super professional. They list at least 100 handbags per week on ebay. Since they sell (a couple of years now) only one fake slipped in.


 

Actually, besides the MC, they've been caught with a fake Pap and a fake Fendi, I believe.


----------



## fashionphile

Hello all! 

I appreciate the chance to come in here and respond to this thread.

1.  First of all... my response to "canipus", (also CYE), I am very sorry.  You are absolutely right.  We did not respond to your emails as we should have.  Thank you for your patient inquiries.  I'm not exactly sure why this happened.  I can just say, that we are having a meeting today about this very subject and we will be making some major adjustments to make sure that this doesn't happen again.

2.  We did refund for the Twilly on September 29.  We sent the email accepting the return on September 25, got it back the 29th and sent the refund the same day.  This should have been a happy ending.  All we needed to do was answer your polite question "where is my refund" with a "check your PayPal account, we sent it on the 29th  ".  This is our problem.  That didn't happen- and we're going to make sure it doesn't happen again.

3.  We do not ever retouch pictures.  We try to present our things well... and take a ton of really good pictures- and describe flaws etc. as well.  We're not perfect, and if we miss something in the description, and it ends up being less than what you thought it was- please let us know.  I can assure you that we didn't do it on purpose.  Returns cost us money.  But, we'll make it right.  We have a great return policy... and are happy to work with you.  

4.  We have two authenticators- specialists on each brand- sign off on each and every bag that we sell.  As we have grown, we've had to develop our system for ensuring that everything we list has been authenticated by compitent experts on each brand that we accept.  

We revamped our system for check-in twice last year, which started when a MC Speedy was posted on eBay before authentication.  The final result is that we now have the first authenticator create the inventory card for the item (so it can't be processed further with out her/his eyes) and then that item is put in que for the second authentication, again- before it ever gets to the area where we do pictures, listings etc.  We haven't had a single issue since we developed this system.  (And to be fair, we never shipped the bag in question- it was caught before the auction ended and the consignee just had us confiscate it.)

We again appreciate all of the comments and even criticisms that we get from our buyers and all of you here.  Honestly, our business has been better for it, because we are always looking for ways to improve and grow.  We need feedback to do that, even if it stings a bit!  (I do have to say, thanks to all of you with the sweet, complimentary comments too- you know that warms my  !!!!)

Thanks again, and my apologies to you Canipus (and anyone else we've been slow to respond to).  

Sarah Davis


----------



## zuzu maxx

I haven't bought from them, but they have always been very helpful in answering questions in about 30 minutes or less.  I have even asked them totally random questions that were not even about purchasing a bag and they were extremely helpful.

Furthermore, when someone sells over 100 bags/week every now and then a fake could slip in.  I bought a fake from Saks so it _can_ happen.  Someone bought real and returned a fake - who got the better deal! 

I am in no way affiliated with Fashionphile; however, I must comment that you are affecting someone's business with these negative posts.  If you haven't checked with your CC company why would you post this?  Just because they have an eBay store, as opposed to an individual seller, doesn't make it fair game to trash them.  We don't do this to everyday sellers like you and me do we?  I really think it should be a private matter between you and the seller.


----------



## coachfreak

zuzu maxx said:


> I haven't bought from them, but they have always been very helpful in answering questions in about 30 minutes or less. I have even asked them totally random questions that were not even about purchasing a bag and they were extremely helpful.
> 
> Furthermore, when someone sells over 100 bags/week every now and then a fake could slip in. I bought a fake from Saks so it _can_ happen. Someone bought real and returned a fake - who got the better deal!
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with Fashionphile; however, I must comment that *you are affecting someone's business with these negative posts. If you haven't checked with your CC company why would you post this?* Just because they have an eBay store, as opposed to an individual seller, doesn't make it fair game to trash them. We don't do this to everyday sellers like you and me do we? I really think it should be a private matter between you and the seller.


 
I will only speak for myself on this, but I appreciate knowing that they are slow on emails.  As long as what she wrote isn't untrue I don't believe there is anything wrong with posting this message.  While I firmly believe there are two sides to any story and one bad review (which is kind of what this is, a review of the OP's buying experience) wouldn't necessarily deter me from buying.  However, the OP wasn't the only one who posted she experienced slow communication.

We have many people who post their good and bad buying experiences for boutique, dept. store, and eBay/online transactions.  Should everyone keep their bad experiences to themselves in case it hurts the bottom line of a company?  

Again, for me, as long as the OP didn't lie or write this in a malicious nature to negatively impact the website's business I am okay with the post.  We trash eBay sellers for slow communication and more here everyday, not sure why fashionphile should be treated with kid gloves if the slow communication is in fact true.

Just my $0.02...


***about the CC, while I agree I think the OP's main point was bad communication so whether or not she called her CC company to see if the refund was posted it was an issue to repeated no/slow response.  Sometimes it takes a week to credit back on a card (in my experience) so confirmation that the refund was processed by the company gives reassurance it should post soon.


----------



## fashionphile

zuzu maxx said:


> I am in no way affiliated with Fashionphile; however, I must comment that you are affecting someone's business with these negative posts.  If you haven't checked with your CC company why would you post this?  Just because they have an eBay store, as opposed to an individual seller, doesn't make it fair game to trash them.  We don't do this to everyday sellers like you and me do we?  I really think it should be a private matter between you and the seller.



Zuzu,  Thanks for your post.  I do have to admit, that this seller did send multiple emails to us trying to figure out what was going on.  Unfortunately, in their effort to address it privately, and we didn't respond.  We're trying to figure out why that happened... but it looks like coming here, we at least were able to get notification that there was a problem.

Sarah


----------



## lovely&amazing

fashionphile said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I appreciate the chance to come in here and respond to this thread.
> 
> 1. First of all... my response to "canipus", (also CYE), I am very sorry. You are absolutely right. We did not respond to your emails as we should have. Thank you for your patient inquiries. I'm not exactly sure why this happened. I can just say, that we are having a meeting today about this very subject and we will be making some major adjustments to make sure that this doesn't happen again.
> 
> 2. We did refund for the Twilly on September 29. We sent the email accepting the return on September 25, got it back the 29th and sent the refund the same day. This should have been a happy ending. All we needed to do was answer your polite question "where is my refund" with a "check your PayPal account, we sent it on the 29th  ". This is our problem. That didn't happen- and we're going to make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> 3. We do not ever retouch pictures. We try to present our things well... and take a ton of really good pictures- and describe flaws etc. as well. We're not perfect, and if we miss something in the description, and it ends up being less than what you thought it was- please let us know. I can assure you that we didn't do it on purpose. Returns cost us money. But, we'll make it right. We have a great return policy... and are happy to work with you.
> 
> 4. We have two authenticators- specialists on each brand- sign off on each and every bag that we sell. As we have grown, we've had to develop our system for ensuring that everything we list has been authenticated by compitent experts on each brand that we accept.
> 
> We revamped our system for check-in twice last year, which started when a MC Speedy was posted on eBay before authentication. The final result is that we now have the first authenticator create the inventory card for the item (so it can't be processed further with out her/his eyes) and then that item is put in que for the second authentication, again- before it ever gets to the area where we do pictures, listings etc. We haven't had a single issue since we developed this system. (And to be fair, we never shipped the bag in question- it was caught before the auction ended and the consignee just had us confiscate it.)
> 
> We again appreciate all of the comments and even criticisms that we get from our buyers and all of you here. Honestly, our business has been better for it, because we are always looking for ways to improve and grow. We need feedback to do that, even if it stings a bit! (I do have to say, thanks to all of you with the sweet, complimentary comments too- you know that warms my  !!!!)
> 
> Thanks again, and my apologies to you Canipus (and anyone else we've been slow to respond to).
> 
> Sarah Davis


 
Very classy response!  Sarah, you are a savvy business Woman!


----------



## zuzu maxx

I agree that we all have the right to our own opinions and to post them here, and we do just that.  Fashionphile admitted that there was slow communication.  I posted my opinion as you posted your opinion.

Please do not make assumptions of my post.  No where in the words I typed did I say, or anybody else say, that we need to treat Fashionphile with kid gloves.  Again, I was just speaking my mind.



coachfreak said:


> I will only speak for myself on this, but I appreciate knowing that they are slow on emails. As long as what she wrote isn't untrue I don't believe there is anything wrong with posting this message. While I firmly believe there are two sides to any story and one bad review (which is kind of what this is, a review of the OP's buying experience) wouldn't necessarily deter me from buying. However, the OP wasn't the only one who posted she experienced slow communication.
> 
> We have many people who post their good and bad buying experiences for boutique, dept. store, and eBay/online transactions. Should everyone keep their bad experiences to themselves in case it hurts the bottom line of a company?
> 
> Again, for me, as long as the OP didn't lie or write this in a malicious nature to negatively impact the website's business I am okay with the post. We trash eBay sellers for slow communication and more here everyday, not sure why fashionphile should be treated with kid gloves if the slow communication is in fact true.
> 
> Just my $0.02...
> 
> 
> ***about the CC, while I agree I think the OP's main point was bad communication so whether or not she called her CC company to see if the refund was posted it was an issue to repeated no/slow response. Sometimes it takes a week to credit back on a card (in my experience) so confirmation that the refund was processed by the company gives reassurance it should post soon.


----------



## karmenzsofia

coachfreak said:


> I will only speak for myself on this, but I appreciate knowing that they are slow on emails. As long as what she wrote isn't untrue I don't believe there is anything wrong with posting this message. While I firmly believe there are two sides to any story and one bad review (which is kind of what this is, a review of the OP's buying experience) wouldn't necessarily deter me from buying. However, the OP wasn't the only one who posted she experienced slow communication.
> 
> We have many people who post their good and bad buying experiences for boutique, dept. store, and eBay/online transactions. Should everyone keep their bad experiences to themselves in case it hurts the bottom line of a company?
> 
> Again, for me, as long as the OP didn't lie or write this in a malicious nature to negatively impact the website's business I am okay with the post. We trash eBay sellers for slow communication and more here everyday, not sure why fashionphile should be treated with kid gloves if the slow communication is in fact true.
> 
> Just my $0.02...
> 
> 
> ***about the CC, while I agree I think the OP's main point was bad communication so whether or not she called her CC company to see if the refund was posted it was an issue to repeated no/slow response. Sometimes it takes a week to credit back on a card (in my experience) so confirmation that the refund was processed by the company gives reassurance it should post soon.


 

Ditto. 

And I'm glad Fashiophile and the OP are working it out. Mostly I'm glad that this seller, unlike our friends at the bay, realizes how important it is to respond to people's concerns, directly, and strive to improve in whichever way possible. I hope the actions will match the words.


----------



## coachfreak

zuzu maxx said:


> I agree that we all have the right to our own opinions and to post them here, and we do just that. Fashionphile admitted that there was slow communication. I posted my opinion as you posted your opinion.
> 
> Please do not make assumptions of my post. No where in the words I typed did I say, or anybody else say, that *we need to treat Fashionphile with kid gloves*. Again, I was just speaking my mind.


 
Those are *my words*, I did not attribute them to you or anyone else.  I was personally making the point that we discuss and write negative reviews about lots of sellers and Fashionphile should be treated no differently as long as what was stated by the OP was accurate.

That was *my opinion* based on what you and everyone else wrote.


----------



## glammm

I have nothing but positive experiences with Fashionphile. I have sent them three chanel, balenciaga and louis vuitton bags and have recieved decent prices for them in return. They send out checks the day they get the item in their office, if not the day after. I also purchased a LV wallet from their online site and have not had a problem either. In fact, I got an amazing deal on a LV wallet which was BETTER then described. I think these are just GROWING PAINS for a company who has more demand then they can handle right now. I think the OP SHOULD HAVE CONTACTED THEM DIRECTLY using the # on their site instead of airing her dirty laundry on the web and hurting Fashionphile's bussiness. I do appreciate her trying to warn others, but you really needed to call them before hand and then if you got no where, proceeded to warn others on a public forum. 

I definitely recommend FP to anyone, Emily is a pleasure to work with.


and just to add they have some FANTASTIC prices on some HTF chanel pieces right now...and are offering a give away on a LV neverfull bag 

and NO I am not affiliated with them. I am just sharing the experiences I have had, esp with selling restrictions on ebay at the moment, I rather send my items to a consignment shop and have them sell for me.


----------



## maritza1973

I contacted them a couple of times via email and got a response a day later.  This is fairly quick if you take into consideration how busy they are.  I hope I can do business with them someday.


----------



## spoiledwify

:s.. , i used to watch theri auction, and sometimes i want to buy from them , but w/ their no response/ no reply  attitude they have ( and never got any answer @all ) i never bought from them, or look at their auction anymore. anyway they are very pricey , considering that fact that some of them she bought it low w/ her other ebay ID "gotluxe"..IMO


----------



## priss

charleston-mom said:


> I'm not personally impressed with fashionphile at all. Prices too high; quality not as good IRL. I steer clear. Not interested at all in purchasing from this seller. I also know people that have had bad experiences. As in photos retouched and things not nearly as nice when you actually get them.


 

I agree.  Their prices are too lcose to reatil for something that is used. I dont care if its used once.  It still should more than a few dollars off of the retail price.


----------



## LilRoo

They offered me approx. $750.00 for my Giant Hardware City bag!  What a rip...especially when I see what they sell them for.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I think our forum is a great place for us to come to whether good or bad.
Because we can post here, I'm sure it lights a fire under the sellers butt to do the right thing. 
No one wants bad press.
Actions speak louder than words.
I'm sure the fashionphile person will back up what she says instead of just blowning smoke up our purse strings like that horrible my poupette lady.


----------



## GreatBagHoney

I've always stayed away from fashionphile because I think their prices are way too high for used bags.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Fashionphile rips people off! They say that their prices are competitive... right competitive for THEM with retail! I can't believe they try to take 50% off your sale...


----------



## LouisCharms

I had both good and bag experiences with Fashionphile.  

Bought a wallet - absolute love it.

Bought a two bags:  Sent one back - the condition of the bag was not as described.
The other one I regretable kept (also not as described) because it smelled so bad of perfume - that it gave me a headache!!!  

You live, you learn.


----------



## ChristyR143

I have purchased a couple of items from them and have been nothing but pleased.  On one item I purchased, there was a mixup with the shipping, but they were very quick to respond (they even called me) and got the issue resolved immediately.

I think that as someone else mentioned...this is probably growing pains. As any company expands, there are bound to be things that slip through the cracks.  Yeah, it sucks, but it sounds to me like they are doing everything they can to resolve the issues.  Let's try to remember, ladies, that the people behind the company are human, and we all screw up from time to time.


----------



## canipus

I just wanted to give everyone an update to say that the issue has been resolved. I was contacted by the owners of the Company last week and also by their order processing staff to apologise abjectly for the screw up. They have now traced my e-mails and apparantly there was a problem with their email processing that meant some customers emails were not getting through to the right place. In effect they are taking immediate steps to fix the problem. In addition a full-time customer service rep responsible for telephone and all IT (email / web communications), is in the process of being hired. I have been assured these unfortunate communication issues will not re-occur.

For the record my credit-card was refunded on the same day the twilly arrived at their premises so that also is no longer an issue. 

Fashionphiles' response has been exemplary over the last week and I now thankfully realize customer satisfaction is their number one goal. I have never had any complaint about the products or their representation of their products. The issue was simply the perceived lack of comunication and the impression they did not care about customer after service. I now see by the recent efforts and the steps they have shared with me to plug the loop holes in their system that they are an entirely ethical business. My faith in this operation has been restored and having purchased three times from them previously will be remaining a customer. In other words having stated that I would never deal with them again I am retracting that statement and I am currently browsing their web site as I have done every day up until this unfortunate incident. 

I also want to add I think it creditable when a business will admit error, thank you for helping them find the error and then work to fix it. That is very rare in todays'rat race.

I hope I have set the record straight for all past and tentative future users.


----------



## stylefly

I am really happy you were able to have this resolved so well . I applaud FashionPhile for coming on here with such a classy "mea culpa" response!


----------



## alfiebach

stylefly said:


> I am really happy you were able to have this resolved so well . I applaud FashionPhile for coming on here with such a classy "mea culpa" response!


 Yep have to agree..........not many would, and whether people like their prices are not, their are a lot that will buy from them, because of the way they handle themselves.........well done to them alfie x


----------



## karmenzsofia

What great news!!! (Gosh, don't you think fbay had the same biz ethics?)


----------



## Miss H

It's good to know everything is well! I personally had a great experience with Fashionphile. I could only highly recommend them!

For your refund, there is one question I'd like to know: if you paid via Paypal and they refunded you that way, weren't you supposed to see it the next day on your Paypal account?


----------



## golden_gardens

Is there anyway the OP could alter the title of this thread to note that things have been remedied, and also make note in the 1st post?   If I had not read all the way through this thread, I would have not have known that Fashionphile were in fact OK to deal with.

Glad to hear that everything turned out well.


----------



## purseinsanity

Well, I just read this whole thing and I'm relieved.  I've noticed several bags sold by them before but never knew if they were authentic or not.  I've been assured on several subforums that they sell authentic items, so I've started looking at them a little closer.  I've never bought from them, but I can say that they responded to my emails amazingly fast...within the hour, all day today.  I was actually shocked because I'd expected much worse after reading the start of the thread!  Makes me more likely to buy from them after my experience with them today.


----------



## coachfreak

Miss H said:


> It's good to know everything is well! I personally had a great experience with Fashionphile. I could only highly recommend them!
> 
> For your refund, there is one question I'd like to know: if you paid via Paypal and they refunded you that way, weren't you supposed to see it the next day on your Paypal account?


 
I don't think so because the refund is sent directly to your CC and then it shows up.  I haven't had it happen to me, but others have posted about this on here as well.


----------



## princesslv

i have heard to many negative storys about fashionphile on here. plus there prices are nuts. i think they think they are competing with louis vuitton prices.


----------



## forumchat

i had the same problem and did some research and found their number! i got my info in minutes.. my wallet will be here in days!


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## canipus

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fashionphile-is-reputable-375062.html#post8379414


----------



## jun3machina

i agree that their prices are rather high, but i just jumped the gun last nite and purchased from them. we'll see how it works out, and i'd be happy to share my experience to add to this thread too. it'll be my first purchase with them. i have been aware of them for a while, both as an ebay seller and more recently as a website.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I have bought from Fashionphile and will not hesitate to buy from them again.  They are reputable, reponsive and efficient.  I saw many comments about their pricing.  I think pricing is very subjective.  We don't have to buy if we feel the price is not right.  Also, Fashionphile has very good return policy which not many online stores would offer.  I am very glad the OP has solved the problem with Fashionphile which purely was a communicatio issue.


----------



## menopausalmama

I have also bought from them with no problems!!!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

i never buy from them because THEY BUY LOW FROM EBAY AND RESOLD IT ON THEIR WEBSITE FOR DOUBLE THE PRICE....
its just their reputation or NAME thats bringing them a profit...

I live in CA so they have tax charges too... tax for used product.. no thanks


----------



## italianlolita

fashionphile said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I appreciate the chance to come in here and respond to this thread.
> 
> 1. First of all... my response to "canipus", (also CYE), I am very sorry. You are absolutely right. We did not respond to your emails as we should have. Thank you for your patient inquiries. I'm not exactly sure why this happened. I can just say, that we are having a meeting today about this very subject and we will be making some major adjustments to make sure that this doesn't happen again.
> 
> 2. We did refund for the Twilly on September 29. We sent the email accepting the return on September 25, got it back the 29th and sent the refund the same day. This should have been a happy ending. All we needed to do was answer your polite question "where is my refund" with a "check your PayPal account, we sent it on the 29th  ". This is our problem. That didn't happen- and we're going to make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> 3. We do not ever retouch pictures. We try to present our things well... and take a ton of really good pictures- and describe flaws etc. as well. We're not perfect, and if we miss something in the description, and it ends up being less than what you thought it was- please let us know. I can assure you that we didn't do it on purpose. Returns cost us money. But, we'll make it right. We have a great return policy... and are happy to work with you.
> 
> 4. We have two authenticators- specialists on each brand- sign off on each and every bag that we sell. As we have grown, we've had to develop our system for ensuring that everything we list has been authenticated by compitent experts on each brand that we accept.
> 
> We revamped our system for check-in twice last year, which started when a MC Speedy was posted on eBay before authentication. The final result is that we now have the first authenticator create the inventory card for the item (so it can't be processed further with out her/his eyes) and then that item is put in que for the second authentication, again- before it ever gets to the area where we do pictures, listings etc. We haven't had a single issue since we developed this system. (And to be fair, we never shipped the bag in question- it was caught before the auction ended and the consignee just had us confiscate it.)
> 
> We again appreciate all of the comments and even criticisms that we get from our buyers and all of you here. Honestly, our business has been better for it, because we are always looking for ways to improve and grow. We need feedback to do that, even if it stings a bit! (I do have to say, thanks to all of you with the sweet, complimentary comments too- you know that warms my  !!!!)
> 
> Thanks again, and my apologies to you Canipus (and anyone else we've been slow to respond to).
> 
> Sarah Davis


 

Hi Sarah,
  I did not realize Fashionphile was a tpf member.  I recently bought a Chanel Cambon from your online store and I could not be happier.  I had a scare regarding a possible phishing scam after checkout and Steven called me immediately with my inquiry about the scam.  I really appreciate it and I will definitely continue to purchase with you.


----------



## kanyparse

see also other post

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fashionphile-is-reputable-see-inside-375062.html


----------



## Ellie Mae

Also please note that the OP of this post has since been Sofa King'd, and if you check OP's last posts prior to being banned, the reason(s) why are relatively appararent.


----------



## jun3machina

um, i just bought from them and the bag had more wear than described im affraid to note. im dealing with it now...


----------



## Embratt

What's going on with them? They've only got one lonely Cite listed on eBay. Usually they have pages of stuff. I checked out their eBay store and nothing there either. I find that kinda weird.


----------



## menopausalmama

maybe they are revamping....and starting by checking things out before posting.....I like them and will continue to buy from them....
we all are only human, and can't please everyone all the time.....


----------



## menopausalmama

their listings are on their online store   www.fashionphile.com


----------



## jun3machina

okay ladies i hate to have to do this but i feel like i need to share. i ordered a bag this past week. received it very quickly, like next day. they ship quickly. however, the bag was not as described. nor did it have a return tag attached or dustbag.

 the bag was described as near mint, with a 'pen mark' on the inside pocket. i received it, the lining is dirty, had pet hair in it. the inside pocket is a mess and the edge paint on the strap is cracked. The piping on the corners have scuffs. it was significantly not as described and is going back first thing monday and im sorry to say i dont feel comfortable buying from FASHIONPHILE again. i will say that the people i emailed were friendly, and offered a full return, and apologized, but i am less than impressed with their products and descriptions. they get a  on communication, but a  on accurate descriptions.

the thread about the bag is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/i-am-going-to-be-a-bum-hobo-376170-15.html

and pics of the wear and tear:


----------



## aaallabama

HandbagAngel said:


> I have bought from Fashionphile and will not hesitate to buy from them again.  They are reputable, reponsive and efficient.  I saw many comments about their pricing.  I think pricing is very subjective.  We don't have to buy if we feel the price is not right.  Also, Fashionphile has very good return policy which not many online stores would offer.  I am very glad the OP has solved the problem with Fashionphile which purely was a communication issue.



^^ that's too bad some people have had problems, because i thought they were great...i've bought from them & had to return & thought they had amazing customer service...they were helpful, friendly & issued my refund immediately via paypal upon receiving the item...the YSL bag i bought was beautiful & as described, it just wasn't the right size


----------



## moi et mes sacs

jun3machina said:


> okay ladies i hate to have to do this but i feel like i need to share. i ordered a bag this past week. received it very quickly, like next day. they ship quickly. however, the bag was not as described. nor did it have a return tag attached or dustbag.
> 
> the bag was described as near mint, with a 'pen mark' on the inside pocket. i received it, the lining is dirty, had pet hair in it. the inside pocket is a mess and the edge paint on the strap is cracked. The piping on the corners have scuffs. it was significantly not as described and is going back first thing monday and im sorry to say i dont feel comfortable buying from FASHIONPHILE again. i will say that the people i emailed were friendly, and offered a full return, and apologized, but i am less than impressed with their products and descriptions. they get a  on communication, but a  on accurate descriptions.
> 
> the thread about the bag is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/i-am-going-to-be-a-bum-hobo-376170-15.html
> 
> and pics of the wear and tear:


That looks terrible. I would cry if I received that. Hopefully you will get a quick refund.


----------



## Mittens34

I sure hope you get your full refund and shipping charges back asap. That's the same problem I had with Fashionphile. I  had purchased two LV handbags, each for over $1,200 and they one looked like the pictures. They were both worn much more than noted or pictured in the auction and one of them had an awful smell of sweat. The owners are very nice, but they need to be more honest in the conditions of their handbags, not touch up their photos, and I feel they charge way too much. They outbid everyone on ebay with their buying ID "GotLuxe" and other two other buying ID's then sell these handbags for $200 to thousands of dollars more


----------



## qwert12

Mittens34 said:


> They outbid everyone on ebay with their buying ID "GotLuxe" and other two other buying ID's then sell these handbags for $200 to thousands of dollars more



If it's true that they're shill bidding, then that's wrong and I think you could report them for doing that.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

qwert12 said:


> If it's true that they're shill bidding, then that's wrong and I think you could report them for doing that.


 
It's not that they shill bid, they buy things from other sellers using a few different buying ID's, then they get the bags and resell them on their own site for a lot more. 
Not that that's wrong, in theory, but they outbid a lot of people who are just trying to get the bags to add to their own collections, not to resell for more.



jun3- I'm sorry about your bag! I hope you can find another one eventually in better condition!


----------



## qwert12

Oh, I really misread that. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## chicbags

qwert12 said:


> Oh, I really misread that. Thanks for the clarification.


Yes, I totally misread it as well - 
I also thought you were saying they were shill bidding


----------



## susieserb

lovely&amazing said:


> Very classy response! Sarah, you are a savvy business Woman!


 

It was a classy and professional response,very humble and sincere sounding.


----------



## D & G rockstar

jun3machina said:


> um, i just bought from them and the bag had more wear than described im affraid to note. im dealing with it now...


How can the seller miss the cracked piping?  That's straight up dishonest!


----------



## Atlantarosie

I bought from them and the bag was as described and photo"d.......No pretence. I got exactly what I paid for!


----------



## spoiledwify

jun3machina said:


> okay ladies i hate to have to do this but i feel like i need to share. i ordered a bag this past week. received it very quickly, like next day. they ship quickly. however, the bag was not as described. nor did it have a return tag attached or dustbag.
> 
> the bag was described as near mint, with a 'pen mark' on the inside pocket. i received it, the lining is dirty, had pet hair in it. the inside pocket is a mess and the edge paint on the strap is cracked. The piping on the corners have scuffs. it was significantly not as described and is going back first thing monday and im sorry to say i dont feel comfortable buying from FASHIONPHILE again. i will say that the people i emailed were friendly, and offered a full return, and apologized, but i am less than impressed with their products and descriptions. they get a  on communication, but a  on accurate descriptions.
> 
> the thread about the bag is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/i-am-going-to-be-a-bum-hobo-376170-15.html
> 
> and pics of the wear and tear:


 
eeyewww!!! this is nasty


----------



## spoiledwify

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> i never buy from them because THEY BUY LOW FROM EBAY AND RESOLD IT ON THEIR WEBSITE FOR DOUBLE THE PRICE....
> its just their reputation or NAME thats bringing them a profit...
> 
> I live in CA so they have tax charges too... tax for used product.. no thanks


 

i agree to you julybaby


----------



## Nancy in VA

Has anyone bought from them?  I know they sell "gently used" items - I hope mine is O.K. - at least I can return it.  I am sooo excited!  I got a plum (looks lilac) spy - it is my favorite color and at a good price!


----------



## Claudia

i have bought from them...they're very reliable and have a good reputation -- enjoy your new Spy!!


----------



## weekender2

congrats! post pics!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Purse-onality said:


> i have bought from them...*they're very reliable and have a good reputation* -- enjoy your new Spy!!


 
*That's good.  I never heard of the site.  I was thinking ut oh. *


----------



## baglady.1

Congrats Nancy! You must post pics when it arrives..


----------



## missbanff

susieserb said:


> It was a classy and professional response,very humble and sincere sounding.


 

Allow me to play devil's advocate here for a moment.....

I agree that it was a really classy way to respond. She could have very well been defensive or just plain b*tchy, and she was neither.

My question is: it's not the first time she's come on here to defend herself, and albeit the times I have seen her replies, they have been very well done...but I would ask why they continue to have the same complaints of poor CS and bags significantly not as described? Why aren't these problems fixed by now? I know you can't please all of the people all of the time, but it seems to be a resonating theme with their business. 

Why isn't it fixed?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Glad you found the color you wanted, congrats!  Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## jun3machina

^ good point. i think her replies are professional, because she is a business and realizes that a lot of things can come from posting on a forum that is so devoted to the worlds purse community. im sure a lot of her business comes from our site as well. i appreciated the fact she didn't lose her cool in regards to my situation, but i kinda felt like she was just dealing with it in a professional business tone, and not necessarily personable. she says they've increased their employees to deal with fast communication and such, but i really think they need to focus even more on accurately describing bags and taking realistic pics instead of ones that may not be doctored, but dont reveal any conditions the bags actually have. especially for the price they are charging  for these bags, i expected at the very least for them to perhaps condition them if they were leather or at least clean them out prior to shipping. there was what looked to be dog hair in the lining of the bag they sent me and white chalky particle from food or makeup or something... i had to take it outside and shake it out.


----------



## CleoCouture

A big congrats!  Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## susieserb

Or is it?? only read the bad stuff is written (like the purse pictured above), yet all the good things go unnoticed?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

susieserb said:


> Or is it?? only read the bad stuff is written (like the purse pictured above), yet all the good things go unnoticed?


 
the only explanation is not many people have good things to say.  if people have things to say in fashionphile's defense then by all means, post away -- there is nothing stopping them.  in contrast there are several resellers who are tPF members and the positive comments FAR outweigh any negative ones.  in the end, people need to decide for themselves.


----------



## Nancy in VA

It shipped today and I will post pics.


----------



## daisyfay13

Yay!!  Can't wait to see the pics!  I'm sure you're gonna love it!


----------



## jun3machina

^ agreed. there is another thread, actually several more, saying both postive and negative things about fashionphile. i could have started another thread in regards to the bag i received, but i figured i would add to this one, as i will never purchase from them again, after this.


----------



## karmenzsofia

i put my money on FP relisting your bag, jun, with the same inaccurate description and at the same price


----------



## jun3machina

^ i wouldn't be surprised if they did. i'm just happy they have a return policy.


----------



## boxermom

I have worked with Fashionphile either buying or selling bags on consignment and they have always been professional and very nice.  Once they made a mistake and corrected it with no problems.

Congratulations!


----------



## tai_kratai

Congrats!!!  Can't wait to see it!!  Please share you new baby to us!


----------



## summer 71

do they sell authentic bags?


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

They are a very reputable seller and their items are authentic. Contratulations - post pictures!


----------



## queenreen

_*Congrats*_! I saw that bag on fashionphile, and LOVED it!!!


----------



## Jerzygirl

I have bought LV items from them and they are great to work with!


----------



## Nancy in VA

I really love the color and cant wait - the poor baby has to come all the way from Cali - hope she makes it O.K.


----------



## jun3machina

update: i did receive a refund in full. fashionphile was also nice enough to cover the return shipping costs. however, i dont feel comfortable ordering from them again, especially when the item is not as described for such a large price mark up.


----------



## loves it all

Congrats Nancy -
can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## maxaluna50

Congrats--they are reputable.  Enjoy


----------



## sgj99

i too have bought two LV bags from them.  rest easy, they are a reputable company and your bag will be great!


----------



## Nancy in VA

The Fashionphile spy was perfect - in fact - it did not look used at all - pristine - but - I am not sure if I like the bag - the color is not as bright as I though - it is dusky purple and not lilac at all - I like it but not sure I am "in love" with it - for $1500 I should be crazy about it - I thought the leather would be exceptional and far superior to my Coach leather -  but it is just "nice"
And the bag is not huge like some people have posted - it is an average sized bag. 
Also - by mistake - a baby spy that I had cancelled from Smart Bargains arrived (I dont know why since I cancelled it) and I am not that impressed with it either - the gold word Fendi that is on the zipper pull feels like cheap metal or plastic with rough edges.  Are all baby spys like that?


----------



## baglady.1

Nancy, regarding the leather, this is lamb leather that has a finish coat. (COACH is usually Calf leather) The Nappa Leather tends to soften & get really nice with use. If the leather is real stiff, a light drop of Apple Leather Care can soften it up a bit, but keep any use of products to a minimum and very light application.  Also, since it was preowned, it may have something done to leather that is inappropriate, like a weather sealer...

I think Fashionphile has a return policy, if you don't like it - just work with seller to send it back. I think it is best to visit a FENDI store, or retailer that sells Fendi (saks, nm, bergdorf, nordies) to check out the bags in advance of buying.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Yes, fashionphile accepts returns.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## tai_kratai

Wanna see picture so much. Please post it. Wanna see how the color looks like.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Sorry.  I had to send it back in a hurry - Fashionphile only gives you 5 days to return an item.
A purple one like it is on the Net-A-Porter website


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Oh, sorry to hear you didn't love it but best to return if that's the case.  Was this the first time you spent so much money on a bag?  I know the first time I spent 1k on a bag (balenciaga first) my first thought was "wow - this isn't so special". $1,000 for this?!  I don't exactly know what I was expecting but eventully the bag did grow on me.


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Nancy in VA said:


> The Fashionphile spy was perfect - in fact - it did not look used at all - pristine - but - I am not sure if I like the bag - the color is not as bright as I though - it is dusky purple and not lilac at all - I like it but not sure I am "in love" with it - for $1500 I should be crazy about it - I thought the leather would be exceptional and far superior to my Coach leather - but it is just "nice"
> And the bag is not huge like some people have posted - it is an average sized bag.
> Also - by mistake - a baby spy that I had cancelled from Smart Bargains arrived (I dont know why since I cancelled it) and I am not that impressed with it either - the gold word Fendi that is on the zipper pull feels like cheap metal or plastic with rough edges. Are all baby spys like that?


 
My baby spy isn't like that - but mine isn't a current one, probably a few years old, the hardware/metal tag materials used may have changed...

So sorry you weren't in love with either.  A lot of times you either like something or you don't - and if your first feelings weren't genuine excitement - then I am sure you made the right decision not to keep them.  Wishing you success in finding your perfect bag next time!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Yes, I had never spent that much on a bag - and the bag looked a little "tired" - it was in good condition and just as Fashionphile had described - they are great to deal with BTW - they refunded me with no questions asked.

I think maybe I need to save up for "new" since I am so picky about bags.


----------



## skyangel

Check out this Brown Spy!! http://www.jomashop.com/fendi-handbag-8br511-rq1-f0gj3.html I've gotten a Blueberry Spy from Jomashop and I'm absolutely in love with it!!


----------



## jun3machina

wow! i was kinda waiting for this. FF has relisted the bag i got and NOT disclosed the wear. also they say it comes with a dustbag, of which i was never sent when i bought it. please BEWARE of this auction: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...COBS Black Leather Soft CLASSIC Hobo Bag AUTH

i find this to be very unsatisfactory business considering i have taken pics of the wear, and of which they still do not disclose in the relist.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I knew it. Wish I had bet money on it.
Are they going to play dumb with the
next buyer, claiming they didn't notice
the defects? Now we know for sure that
they now what's wrong with the purse,
and instead of disclosing its true condition
and lowering that ridiculously high price,
they chose to lie about it and deceive
yet another buyer. Argh.


----------



## jun3machina

see, if they added a pic, something to inform potential buyers what they are actually getting with this bag, i'd be more sympathetic, but for them to relist a bag, after it has been well documented on a very influential bag site such as ours, just doesn't sit well with me at all. everyone makes mistakes, but the fact the mistake was visually documented and that she's a member here too would make one think they'd put more effort into acurately revising the description for this bag in particular.


----------



## erisdoe

susieserb said:


> Or is it?? only read the bad stuff is written (like the purse pictured above), yet all the good things go unnoticed?


 
I think that what susieserb posted is probably true. Given their volume of sales that leaves a lot of room for bad stuff to happen. Look how screw ups happen to even the smallest sellers. It is how the seller deals with the screw ups that is most telling

As far as buying low and selling high, it is annoying, but as someone who used to be in a resale business herself I have to say that this is just the way resale business works. The company has to make a profit, and nothing is stopping anyone else from doing the same thing.

ETA - of course, that cracked leather is really awful and I agree that they should take a good photo of it to warn possible buyers, especially after it has been returned for that reason. This would make me hesitate to buy from them even with a good return policy because it is sooo disappointing to get a bag like that, and a PITA to have to return it.


----------



## jun3machina

^ that was the thing. i have emails from FF, the head of the company telling me they were going to revise he bag once it was sent back. they didn't, so basically she was just going along with whatever i said so i didn't get POed...which is messed up. i felt that their responses were a bit fake..and my gut was right.


----------



## missbanff

duhn duhn duuuhn!

Somehow she always seem to know when someone is PO'd at them on here, I wonder how she will respond to this?


----------



## jun3machina

well, they just listed the bag on ebay and while there's no mention of the mark, 2 extra pics mysteriously made their way onto the listing...finally!


----------



## karmenzsofia

not so mysteriously....


----------



## Daisy22

Has anyone bought there? Are they legitimate?


----------



## Nancy in VA

I have been eyeing that Jomashop bag - I have to wait until my credit card gets credited - I have read some bad reviews on Jomashop on Yahoo so I am a little leery - but TPF'ers say they are legit so I just dont know.


----------



## missbanff

PLease use the search function, you'll find many threads on this topic!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

They are legit but prices are PRICEY


----------



## DamierLover

Mittens34 said:


> I have also bought two LV handbags from them and both of the handbags didn't look half as nice as the pictures they had posted on ebay and one of them had an awful sweat smell and this was not noted on the auction. Obviously, the previous owner had sweated a lot and the smell was on the handles of the handbag. I also paid way too much for these two used handbags. If you notice their auctions you will see that they barely mention any defects. They will say the interior is perfect except for one small pen mark or stain, but when you get the handbag there are many pen marks or stains. They also charge tax for Calif residents and charge way too much to ship. They are awful in returning emails and they never answered their phone when I called to return the handbags. I did have to return one of the handbags in person and they are just renting an apartment in Beverly HIlls and they do take great pictures. They have a photo studio with white all over the room and I'm sure they do photo shop too, because their pictures always look so much better than the handbags in person. I will never buy from them again either, because they charge way too much and they are not honest about how the handbags really look. *THey also bid under the ebay id: Gotlux and outbid everyone and then resale for $200 to $1,000 more*


 
Ok...that explains it...It was not my imagination gone wild.  Others reputable sellers have the same bags up and no hits or bids, I bet there are a ton of ebay ids they use to bid them up.  Buyer Beware.


----------



## cocobean1793

I've considered buying from them, but two things turned me off. The first was, in some of their pics they display the handbag on a dress form and in the background you can see other bags STUFFED into shelves, one on top of another, some even folded! I would never store my own bags that way, much less something I was going to sell. The second thing was when I was looking at some Tod's bags. The prices seemed high, esp since they were not pristine condition. I took a chance and called a Tod's outlet and found the same bag, pristine & perfect condition for half the $$$. Before completing the phone sale I emailed fashionphile and let them know the current price of the same bag at the outlet to see if they would offer a better price and as I expected they never replied. I'm glad I bought from the outlet as the bag was 100% perfect. I do understand this can't be done with other designer bags such as LV's etc that have no outlets or sales, but still, it does pay to check around before ever buying from fashionphile.


----------



## oskarsobsession

you know if you guys arent happy with the item, when they ask how please you are about service and all that i believe if they get less than 4 points many times they get suspended, I have also bought something from them looked clean and nicely patina, turns out it was a bit patchy, and had couple water mark splats


----------



## karmenzsofia

I would never buy from them.


----------



## Ellie Mae

karmenzsofia said:


> I would never buy from them.



ITA.  Unfortunately, the trust has been lost.


----------



## coachfreak

So I recently listed an item identical to one they sold, my BIN was their ending price and I started the bidding at $0.99 but added a reserve $100 less than the BIN.  My item was actually in better condition from the pics (who knows if there were more flaws) but my bidding ended $160 less than theirs did.  I think people bid higher for their items because they are a business with an authenticity guarantee, but it is a shame if the items are not accurately described.


----------



## HandbagAngel

People tentatively believe high rating business or reputable online stores than individual sellers.  About Fashionphile, their items are authentic, and they accept returns.  I bought from them before. Their customer service is great.  I am not surprise they could sell items with higher price.


----------



## juicy couture jen

I wouldn't do business with them either.  I inquired through email about consignment and I got a response that started off with, "I'm not trying to be rude..." and it did come off as rude.  Not very nice IMO.


----------



## umimaddicted

I bought an LV key ring from them that was cheap, fake, scratched and wouldn't open and I contacted them and let them know and then was sending it back.  They denied it being fake and took it back okay but didn't refund my shipping.  I had bought a couple other things from them in the past, one was good, one was stinky.  I don't think they are any better than Ebay or anyother place.  They just have a web site is all.  Not great customer service either on communication.  Very very slow.


----------



## aimtree

juicy couture jen said:


> I wouldn't do business with them either.  I inquired through email about consignment and I got a response that started off with, "I'm not trying to be rude..." and it did come off as rude.  Not very nice IMO.



I emailed them about consignment too and the email I got back was a bit unprofessional IMO. I was suprised and It didn't really make me want to send my bags to them and in the end I just sold them myself on ebay.


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Yup that definitely put me off!  That's unfortunate of them.


----------



## juicy couture jen

umimaddicted said:


> I bought an LV key ring from them that was cheap, fake, scratched and wouldn't open and I contacted them and let them know and then was sending it back.  They denied it being fake and took it back okay but didn't refund my shipping.  I had bought a couple other things from them in the past, one was good, one was stinky.  I don't think they are any better than Ebay or anyother place.  They just have a web site is all.  Not great customer service either on communication.  Very very slow.



You should file a claim against them through Paypal to get all of your money back, it definitely sounds like SNAD claim..


----------



## Lvbabydoll

coachfreak said:


> So I recently listed an item identical to one they sold, my BIN was their ending price and I started the bidding at $0.99 but added a reserve $100 less than the BIN. My item was actually in better condition from the pics (who knows if there were more flaws) but my bidding ended $160 less than theirs did. I think people bid higher for their items because they are a business with an authenticity guarantee, but it is a shame if the items are not accurately described.


 
Yeah same happened to me. It was annoying...mine was in MUCH much better condition than theirs (it was an LV, mine barely had patina and theirs was practically orange), yet theirs sold for about $750 and mine sold for $625. This despite my over 1000 all positive fb, powerseller status and numerous guarantees of authenticity.


----------



## mmmsc

Lvbabydoll said:


> Yeah same happened to me. It was annoying...mine was in MUCH much better condition than theirs (it was an LV, mine barely had patina and theirs was practically orange), yet theirs sold for about $750 and mine sold for $625. This despite my over 1000 all positive fb, powerseller status and numerous guarantees of authenticity.


Their lack of communication was mentioned in another post I believe, but someone must be buying their stuff..:Sorry they can keep getting away with bad service and shoddy products.shrugs:


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Yup, it's because the name is well known and people want to buy from a "name" I guess.


----------



## sinniebunnie

Tookata said:


> I also notice that they use Photoshop to "beautify" their items a lot.  The bag I received did not look as good as the pictures.




WOW.. that is horrible!!


----------



## umimaddicted

juicy couture jen said:


> You should file a claim against them through Paypal to get all of your money back, it definitely sounds like SNAD claim..



I complained to them and they finally added the shipping to my refund.  When I let them know that the key ring was fake, they argued and said that it was from an older year.  They gave me the year, and low and behold, I already owned one from that year and it wasn't the same as their fake ring.  They just made an excuse.  It was scratched and damaged and I was so surprised they even listed it.  The took pictures so you couldn't see the damage.  Too bad they have gone down hill.


----------



## sweetneet

juicy couture jen said:


> I wouldn't do business with them either.  I inquired through email about consignment and *I got a response that started off with, "I'm not trying to be rude..." and it did come off as rude*.  Not very nice IMO.



OMG really? what kind of things did they say?? (i hope you don't mind me asking)? I mean that is so weird..I can't imagine why they would be rude to people who want to consign with them..isn't how they make their money?? 

i've thought about consigning with them occasionally, because selling on ebay can be such a pain sometimes. but now i'm not so sure..

i've never bought from Fashionphile just because the prices are usually too high for me (i love getting good deals on things). I figured fine, it's no prob, people want to pay for a guarantee, etc. However what got me is when they started charging MORE than retal on non-LE items! I think I remember seeing a *used* LV monogram Neverfull (or maybe a Batignolles Horizontal..it was one of the classic, most common monogram bags) and the BIN was for _more than retail_.  Now I know it's a business and all, but still..


----------



## chgoblknazn

All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

sweetneet said:


> OMG really? what kind of things did they say?? (i hope you don't mind me asking)? I mean that is so weird..I can't imagine why they would be rude to people who want to consign with them..isn't how they make their money??
> 
> i've thought about consigning with them occasionally, because selling on ebay can be such a pain sometimes. but now i'm not so sure..
> 
> i've never bought from Fashionphile just because the prices are usually too high for me (i love getting good deals on things). I figured fine, it's no prob, people want to pay for a guarantee, etc. However what got me is when they started charging MORE than retal on non-LE items! I think I remember seeing a *used* LV monogram Neverfull (or maybe a Batignolles Horizontal..it was one of the classic, most common monogram bags) and the BIN was for _more than retail_.  Now I know it's a business and all, but still..



Hi sweetneet!

I was asking about consignment for a handbag, and also if they do direct buys.  They refused to do direct buy on the bag because they "did not extend the invitation" to me.  But I took offense because I wonder why couldn't she just say, "We're sorry, we are not doing direct buy right now." - Instead of "Not trying to be rude but we will not do a direct buy because we didn't extend the invitation to you."

Really unprofessional, and bad wording. With their fees, 30% and on top of that you have to pay for the ebay fees, I'd be lucky to even break even with them.


----------



## titania029

That's really weird, maybe whoever wrote you was just having a crappy day.  On the website, it says that direct purchase is available for most bags, nothing about an invitation.  I sent in pictures of a LV and a Jimmy Choo bag one time and asked about direct buy.  I got a nice courtesy note back that direct buy would be fine for the LV, but not the JC because she wasn't sure how well that would sell.  Seemed reasonable to me.  Sorry to hear about everyone's bad experience


----------



## missb

I've bought once from them. It was a Gucci bag. The communication was a total PITA. They're so slow, if ever in replying my messages. I had to keep resending my messages and maybe by the 5th email and complaints, they responded. 

Shipping fee was also crazy expensive. I had to pay 74 dollars for shipping to Indonesia. Mind you it as Fedex _economy_ and it was a small item.

I won the bid at $199. I actually didn't think I was gonna win at all cause they usually sell high. Turned out it was a small Gucci bag. I thought it was bigger. I was still a rookie on *bay that time and maybe I didn't read the description, my fault. In retrospect, $199 was still too expensive for that style of bag, but again, that was my fault too. ush:

The bag was as described though. But after that I knew I would never buy from them again. I had to leave a neutral feedback. I did tell them beforehand though and they didn't seem to want to "resolve" anything, not that there's any to. So I did.

I also had to deal with Fedex's brokerage fee and custom taxes totaling another $70. $199 for the bag, $74 for shipping and additional $75 for fees. 

That was _the_ most expensive small Gucci bag I ever bought. 

I have seen them selling LV bags for almost, if not more than retail price and can not fathom why people want to buy from them. I for one would definitely prefer going to the boutique! No worry about authenticity, shipping and it's brand spanking new!


----------



## sweetneet

juicy couture jen said:


> Hi sweetneet!
> 
> I was asking about consignment for a handbag, and also if they do direct buys.  They refused to do direct buy on the bag because they "did not extend the invitation" to me.  But I took offense because I wonder why couldn't she just say, "We're sorry, we are not doing direct buy right now." - Instead of "Not trying to be rude but we will not do a direct buy because we didn't extend the invitation to you."
> 
> Really unprofessional, and bad wording. With their fees, 30% and on top of that you have to pay for the ebay fees, I'd be lucky to even break even with them.



Oh I see, thanks for clarifying!!  And wow,  I would have been taken aback by that too..especially since their website says that you _can_ do direct purchases (you just will get less $$ than with consignment). To me, the fact that it's on their website for all to see implies that anyone should be able to do it....if not, then that's really poor communication on their part...


----------



## Bags4Me2

I can't figure out why they maintain 100% positive feedback!


----------



## CandyJanney

I just bought a VT bbag Hobo from them and got her today with no problems. They even left me feedback right away!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

missb said:


> I've bought once from them. It was a Gucci bag. The communication was a total PITA. They're so slow, if ever in replying my messages. I had to keep resending my messages and maybe by the 5th email and complaints, they responded.
> 
> Shipping fee was also crazy expensive. I had to pay 74 dollars for shipping to Indonesia. Mind you it as Fedex _economy_ and it was a small item.
> 
> I won the bid at $199. I actually didn't think I was gonna win at all cause they usually sell high. Turned out it was a small Gucci bag. I thought it was bigger. I was still a rookie on *bay that time and maybe I didn't read the description, my fault. In retrospect, $199 was still too expensive for that style of bag, but again, that was my fault too. ush:
> 
> The bag was as described though. But after that I knew I would never buy from them again. I had to leave a neutral feedback. I did tell them beforehand though and they didn't seem to want to "resolve" anything, not that there's any to. So I did.
> 
> I also had to deal with Fedex's brokerage fee and custom taxes totaling another $70. $199 for the bag, $74 for shipping and additional $75 for fees.
> 
> That was _the_ most expensive small Gucci bag I ever bought.
> 
> *I have seen them selling LV bags for almost, if not more than retail price and can not fathom why people want to buy from them. I for one would definitely prefer going to the boutique! No worry about authenticity, shipping and it's brand spanking new!*


 
Sorry to hear you went through all that!

I agree about the LV prices though...I have been DYING for a Blue Mini Mono Josephine for so long. They had been selling for about $275 in nice condition, when I didn't have money, I missed one as a buy it now for $195. 
Anyway, the one that FP just sold went for $410!!!!!
So now everyone who is listing THEIR Josephine's is listing them for $400+ too!
Obviously, there's no way I'm getting one now, not at double what I was expecting to pay. 



Bags4Me2 said:


> I can't figure out why they maintain 100% positive feedback!


 
Here's their toolhaus...mostly neutrals.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashionphile&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## juicy couture jen

titania029 said:


> That's really weird, maybe whoever wrote you was just having a crappy day.  On the website, it says that direct purchase is available for most bags, nothing about an invitation.  I sent in pictures of a LV and a Jimmy Choo bag one time and asked about direct buy.  I got a nice courtesy note back that direct buy would be fine for the LV, but not the JC because she wasn't sure how well that would sell.  Seemed reasonable to me.  Sorry to hear about everyone's bad experience



Yeah, I honestly don't mind if I was refused for direct buy, but the way she started off the email was uncalled for.  I worked retail before and even if I was having a bad day, I would never take it out on the customer.


----------



## missb

Lvbabydoll said:


> Sorry to hear you went through all that!
> 
> I agree about the LV prices though...I have been DYING for a Blue Mini Mono Josephine for so long. They had been selling for about $275 in nice condition, when I didn't have money, I missed one as a buy it now for $195.
> Anyway, the one that FP just sold went for $410!!!!!
> So now everyone who is listing THEIR Josephine's is listing them for $400+ too!
> Obviously, there's no way I'm getting one now, not at double what I was expecting to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's their toolhaus...mostly neutrals.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashionphile&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



Thanks LVbabydoll! 

Hihihi.... I see my neutral fb on toolhaus too


----------



## FALLAX COR

WOW.....what is this toolhaus website? it's totally new to me! how does it work!? it's brilliant!


----------



## tanj

FALLAX COR said:


> WOW.....what is this toolhaus website? it's totally new to me! how does it work!? it's brilliant!



I see www.goofbay.com is a good one too just click on what country your in.


----------



## LovePink

I just do a quick search about Ebay tax for seller, then this one pop up
http://www.wsj.com/public/article_print/SB121737220325394931.html
...and guess what , Fashionphile can earn alot of money

"Like many eBay sellers, Sarah Davis didn't set out to be a business owner. But somewhere between her first online sale and last quarter's $560,000 in sales of second-hand luxury handbags, it dawned on her that she had become one. From the time she started selling in 1999, Ms. Davis reported income from her eBay sales on a Schedule C. By 2005, her business had grown large enough that she sought tax advice. Soon after, she incorporated her business, Fashionphile, as an LLC."


----------



## gators

^^WOW...I had no idea she made that kind of money on her sales.


----------



## chgoblknazn

gators said:


> ^^WOW...I had no idea she made that kind of money on her sales.



I'm in the wrong career!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

thanks for posting that info, lovepink!


----------



## twinkleberry

How come such a seller cannot maintain their reputation by responding quicker??


----------



## archygirl

twinkleberry said:


> How come such a seller cannot maintain their reputation by responding quicker??


 
1) because she makes lots of money anyway
2) she does not care!

The only way that this will change is if the consumer becomes more demanding, does their homework, and does not put up with nonsense like: forgot to ship, high shipping charges, slow communications! 

Isn't Linda's Stuff also in this same category?


----------



## underthesky

chgoblknazn said:


> I'm in the wrong career!!


----------



## southerncharm

Bags4Me2 said:


> I can't figure out why they maintain 100% positive feedback!


 
I noticed their feedback at 89% a couple months ago and the negatives were not all non-paying buyers either, some simply were unhappy. The next time I viewed one of their auctions a couple weeks later the feedback was 100% and the negatives that were once there were no longer there!!!

I did purchase a recent item from them and the item arrived fast and in perfect condition. I was very pleased with the transaction. I did not need to contact them beforehand though, thank goodness for I have found they simply take forever to get back to you (like my last question to them regarding another item was answered 10 days later!!) 

They ship so fast and package the item so well, I just do not understand why it takes so long to get messages answered. Perhaps its best to call them via telephone. Maybe she will hire more help, she likely gets so many questions about her items that having someone at least part time to handle the Ebay and website inquiries would be worthwhile. The economy I think is having an affect on her business though, at least her website business, for I see the same items listed for much longer periods of time than I use to.

My last transaction I would give her a 5 star though. However, I did send her a thank you for the great item and service and never heard back from her!


----------



## KDB

I have sold quite a few bags through fashionphile. I only buy authentic bags.  They are very fussy about what bags they take.  Of the 10 I have given them in the past couple years, they have returned about 3 to me because they could not verify the authenticity.  I know they were real because I would never waste my money on a fake but they are very fussy and I think they do that to preserve their reputation. 
I don't understand why they are so slow to reply emails.  I suggest you call them...you will get someone right away.


----------



## KDB

Lvbabydoll said:


> Sorry to hear you went through all that!
> 
> I agree about the LV prices though...I have been DYING for a Blue Mini Mono Josephine for so long. They had been selling for about $275 in nice condition, when I didn't have money, I missed one as a buy it now for $195.
> Anyway, the one that FP just sold went for $410!!!!!
> So now everyone who is listing THEIR Josephine's is listing them for $400+ too!
> Obviously, there's no way I'm getting one now, not at double what I was expecting to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's their toolhaus...mostly neutrals.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashionphile&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



I was just looking at the feedback on toolhaus.  Look at the dates.  In proportion to the quantity of items they sell, there are very few neutral/negative feedback.  Toolhaus does not show all the positives...just a few.  

I hope this helps someone!!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

KDB said:


> I was just looking at the feedback on toolhaus. Look at the dates. In proportion to the quantity of items they sell, there are very few neutral/negative feedback. Toolhaus does not show all the positives...just a few.
> 
> I hope this helps someone!!!!


 
Read southerncharm's post a couple posts up (post #145)...apparently they've had their negatives removed somehow. So they HAVE had neg's quite recently but they were removed for whatever reason, so they won't show on toolhaus.


----------



## Norm.Core

karmenzsofia said:


> I would never buy from them.



Ditto.


----------



## LaMissy

Please could you all help report this fake Gaucho, some of the girls on the Dior forum have reported but its still up.

Even emailed them to say its fake but just ignored.

Its disgusting how the price is so high and its a fake.







http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-Purse-Brown-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ200305882051QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200305882051&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## chgoblknazn

LaMissy said:


> Please could you all help report this fake Gaucho, some of the girls on the Dior forum have reported but its still up.
> 
> Even emailed them to say its fake but just ignored.
> 
> Its disgusting how the price is so high and its a fake.
> 
> images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/13000105/Images/225/cw09266a.jpg
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag-Purse-Brown-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ200305882051QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200305882051&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Ummm where did that come from?


----------



## LaMissy

the fake factory


----------



## missbanff

She's a member here ~ perhaps you should PM her?? Or maybe she'll respond to this. She's have a few fake LV's slip by in past months, but has removed them once someone notified her.


----------



## boxermom

Apparently I've been lucky--I've never had a slow reply from Fashionphile in the years I've dealt with them.  I've bought a couple of bags, exactly as described, and consigned a number of bags and accessories with no problems.  Yes, their prices are somewhat higher than average, but no one is forcing buyers to pay that amount.  As several of you have said, your choice is not to buy from them.


----------



## LaMissy

missbanff said:


> She's a member here ~ perhaps you should PM her?? Or maybe she'll respond to this. She's have a few fake LV's slip by in past months, but has removed them once someone notified her.


 

does anyone know her id? listing has ended. Poor buyer!


----------



## mmmsc

missbanff said:


> She's a member here ~ perhaps you should PM her?? Or maybe she'll respond to this. *She's have a few fake LV's slip by in past months, but has removed them once someone notified her.*


 * A "few" fake LV's?????????????*


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Yup, people have had them authenticated on the LV authentication thread and we've had to tell them they were fake. The one I vividly remember was a black multicolore Speedy and I think I remember someone else saying one of the Fendi's they sold was fake. 
They took them down when contacted but...if no one had contacted them, someone would have purchased those fakes and assumed it was nothing but authentic due to their rep and name.


----------



## LaMissy

It sucks because people will stilll bid high for their items thinking it must be real because its from Fashionphille.

Urgh the Gaucho is still up.


----------



## missbanff

LaMissy said:


> does anyone know her id? listing has ended. Poor buyer!


 

I think it's Fashionphile, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## missbanff

Lvbabydoll said:


> ^Yup, people have had them authenticated on the LV authentication thread and we've had to tell them they were fake. The one I vividly remember was a black multicolore Speedy and I think I remember someone else saying one of the Fendi's they sold was fake.
> They took them down when contacted but...if no one had contacted them, someone would have purchased those fakes and assumed it was nothing but authentic due to their rep and name.


 
I remember a fake Pap as well......and yes, I remember a fake Fendi Spy, too......


----------



## LaMissy

missbanff said:


> I think it's Fashionphile, if I'm remembering correctly.


 
thanks you Missbanff, I relealized that the auction has the nerve to even have a reserve 

ok will let her know that the gaucho is a fake hopefully she doesnt relist it.


----------



## missbanff

LaMissy said:


> thanks you Missbanff, I relealized that the auction has the nerve to even have a reserve
> 
> ok will let her know that the gaucho is a fake hopefully she doesnt relist it.


 
Keep us posted. Also, I know she's been on here to defend herself before, check this out:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/what-is-fashionphile-smoking-243852.html

I think they'll do the right thing if people keep letting them know.


----------



## charleston-mom

_ I personally would never buy anything from her.  I don't trust her.  The fact that she has listed fakes before, for whatever reason, is enough for me._


----------



## underthesky

charleston-mom said:


> _ I personally would never buy anything from her.  I don't trust her.  The fact that she has listed fakes before, for whatever reason, is enough for me._


----------



## pb1

thanks for the heads up. They seem too good to be true. I am off buying from ebay. Jomashop also is iffy. Amazon is OK, shop bop, net a porter, madison avenue mall too although the selection is limited.


----------



## sgraham

I've emailed them for more photos of a purse and they assure me that they have an authentic guarantee, etc.  I said I STILL want the photos of the inside of the purse before I bid!  They finally sent pics, but it took days.   It consistently takes several days before they respond to emails.


----------



## bumblebees

charleston-mom said:


> _ I personally would never buy anything from her.  I don't trust her.  The fact that she has listed fakes before, for whatever reason, is enough for me._



I agree. I never trusted that site and found some of the items fishy and from what I hear its blahhh. Listing fakes is a big no-no esp. if you state you are an authentic retailer  who authenticates the bags? Any retailer that has even sold or had just one fake on there website then their credibility is shot with me and I wouldn't ever trust them again.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Fashionphile is a consignment store.  They either purchase directly from customers, or accept customers' consigned handbags.  They are located in Beverly Hills.  They have several trained staff specialied in different brands for authentication, and *they accept returns*.  

Fashionphile carries *a lot of* handbags, and they are extremely busy during business hours.  My personal experience with them was great, and I received their email reply within 48 hours.


----------



## LaMissy

missbanff said:


> Keep us posted. Also, I know she's been on here to defend herself before, check this out:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/what-is-fashionphile-smoking-243852.html
> 
> I think they'll do the right thing if people keep letting them know.


 

she has replied and taken the bag down and promises not to relist. 

Shes investigating now.


----------



## shargurl

I am new to this site and I am happy to have found it.  I am ALWAYS looking at Fashionphile on ebay.  I don't have many bags (yet), and am looking to make my first MAJOR purchase.  I just bought a fabulous Michael Kors for $300.00 from Off 5th, but I really want a LV, or Gucci or Fendi.  After reading all the feedback here on Fashionphile, maybe I need to just go somewhere else?


----------



## menopausalmama

I have never had any problems with them.....


----------



## chanel&More

Too bad that they do not return emails. They do seem to have very nice items, I have heard good things about them, however, I have no first hand experience. Try http://luxury.malleries.com/ All the shop owners there are very friendly and professional and are all pre screened prior to being allowed to open. They have a zero tolerance policy for fakes.


----------



## jun3machina

i would never buy from them again, EVER. yes, they accept returns but often times they price their bags way over reasonable or market resale value, i have heard from other people that they have shill bidders bid on their own auctions to raise the final bid prices, and they dont describe wear well at all. I see once again, a horrid bag i bought from them has once again been returned and relisted, with no mention of much wear in the description. i dont care if your company is very busy, you owe it to your clients to give them the best service possible and NOT rip them off. UGH!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Yup, agree on the resale value part. I've been dying for this certain LV bag that used to have a resale value of about $200-$250 at most, unfortunately, I missed one from a seller as a BIN a couple months back of $179. Well now that I can afford to spend a little on this, FP has had a LOT of them in many colors and they've been pricing them starting at $499+ and people have been bidding. 
In turn, the people just selling this bag from their own collection have been pricing them in the same way, so now the cheapest one on *bay is $399.
It's quite odd, too, because in this market, resale values are typically down, not up...this isn't even a limited edition bag!


----------



## luxsypurse

I agree with Chanel & more, Malleries has a great group of dealers and the items are authentic. If you're going to spend your money at least buy REAL!


----------



## luxsypurse

I heard about the shill bidding too..its old news. But I still think by the most part they are honest. eBay fees make the sellers go the wrong way I guess, maybe they will learn it does not pay and just list with a buy it now if you can't afford the reserve fees...


----------



## luxsypurse

Sorry but this post sounds like Fashionphile wrote it themselves.. I guess they think we're a little stupid???


----------



## luxsypurse

I had a few bad experiences with them in terms of their descriptions NOT being accurate and the they want to debate the issue so I can't say I was ever very happy with Fashionphile but when I hear the word fake then that really is where I draw the line, they should know better! Maybe they'll read this post and get their act together and stop tooting their horn so much. 

best to be humble in this economy!


----------



## abmurphy

I just bought a fendi spy from Fashionphile (website not eBay)...the wear on the leather is much worse than the photos or description, but my main concern is there are protective plastic sticker things over the glass at the end of the handle and Over the metal fendi logo on the inside...does this mean it's fake?? I have 5 days to return, advice?


----------



## menopausalmama

can you post a picture of the Fendi?

and its too bad that they didn't have someone to cover their emails, considering the volume of bags that they sell.......


----------



## abmurphy

I only have Internet access on my iPhone right now so I don't know how to post photos...but I have read all the authenticity guides and examined it carefully and the protective plastic things are the only thing that stands out as odd...


----------



## mmmsc

Post in the Fendi authentication thread (is there one???)





abmurphy said:


> I just bought a fendi spy from Fashionphile (website not eBay)...the wear on the leather is much worse than the photos or description, but my main concern is there are protective plastic sticker things over the glass at the end of the handle and Over the metal fendi logo on the inside...does this mean it's fake?? I have 5 days to return, advice?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

abmurphy said:


> I only have Internet access on my iPhone right now so I don't know how to post photos...but I have read all the authenticity guides and examined it carefully and the protective plastic things are the only thing that stands out as odd...



Honestly, I only had a positive experience with them. I ordered a Chloe wallet that looked totally different than in the pictures. I e-mailed them and they accepted my return and gave me a full refund no questions asked. As long as it's within 10 days of purchase, or so, they'll accept a return.


----------



## SWlife

I won a couple of LV items and have nothing but praise for them.


----------



## zoharzohar

just bumping for others to know how scandalous their business practices are.

never sell or consign anything with them. They give you extremely low ball offers and excuse themselves by saying that they have done there research in competitive pricing and offer you 1/2 of what your Chanel or lv is worth, then when they get your bag, they list it on there site for DOUBLE what they paid you. I mean obviously they are in business to make profit, but to blatantly cheat and lie about what they whole heartedly believe is there rock bottom direct purchase price based "on sales of similar bags" and then to turn around and sell for more then double is just tactless and immoral. 

I am shocked that the owner opened up a shop literally around the corner from Chanel Rodeo Drive and Louis Vuitton. Wonder what they think about her?

_*xxx
redacted, accusations w/o proof are not welcome here *_

Alot of things about this organization rub me the wrong way. I hope they don't think they are the next 'decades two'.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I've heard a lot of negative feedback about this company...


----------



## Pierito510

Well I contact them b/c I am moving and I own a brand new bag in the store is $1500  I purchased 2 months ago, I have receipt and box and everything.. and now I am not going to sell but at the time I thought about it instead of storing it..so I emailed them about and they offered me $500 for it.. and 4-6 weeks to get my check. Well needless to say I decided to keep my bag. They said I could be 15% more If i consign to them instead of a direct sell to them.. so that would be $575 but I would pay paypal and ebay fees..so pretty much the same.. If I was a buyer I still wouldn't deal with them. I would prefer to buy directly from the owner of the bag... I don't know there is just something I don't like about consigment stores...


----------



## aimtree

I just sold a bag to them and was happy with their offer as was only $50 less than I paid for bag a year ago, but the bag was not new, i.e I was the second owner.
Maybe you get a much bigger hit if the bag is new and you are the first owner?

I shipped it to them and within an hour of getting it I had the money in my paypal account, which I was impressed by.

Also,I actually don't mind if they can sell it for much more than they paid me, as what they gave me is basically what  I paid for it in the first place and they will have to go through the process of listing and answering buyers questions etc.


----------



## Michele

I also received a very fair offer for one of my Chanel wallets.  I actually believe they may have even taken a very small loss when it was sold on E-bay.  I have also consigned other items, and had no issues.


----------



## Swanky

> lets not even mention how they have a "buying ID" on ebay [thisismybuyingID or something like that] in which they bid on there own bags to drive up price and hunt through ebay to find the best deals [nothing wrong with this latter part I guess] then resell for double.



this is a pretty severe accusation, could you provide proof please?  If not, I'm removing your comment.


----------



## zoharzohar

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> this is a pretty severe accusation, could you provide proof please?  If not, I'm removing your comment.



there has been numerous threads on fashionphile's buying id.

heres just one thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/is-this-seller-and-buyer-the-same-108676.html


----------



## Michele

^^^^ I just read the entire link, and I don't see anyone accusing the seller of shill bidding.  I read some what if comments, and a rumor comment, but that is about it.  I don't see any proof, which Swanky wants to see.

I think this is an unfair statement towards Fashionphile.


----------



## sparklemint

I won't ever buy from Fashionphile either.. it was a terrible experience and I was unhappy with the outcome.
I won't go over all the details here.. but suffice to say, not going there again.

Having said that, she seems to have many repeat customers, so I am glad to see some are happy.


----------



## xxluverxx

I am sorry to hear of the many poor experiences many of you have with fashionphile.  I've dealt with fashionphile quite a few times on both the bay and their own website and have been extremely satisfied.  Compared to their website, the ending price on ebay tends to be more affordable.  They ship fairly quickly, offer clear descriptions of product listing any defects if any that their product may have, and the best part is unraveling your product in the cute bundle once it arrives.


----------



## Swanky

zohar, I don't want to know about rumors, I am asking for concrete proof of shilling.  We're not going to allow a seller to be accused of something like this on tPF.  No one cares if sellers have buying IDs, most of them do. 
When you can send a link w/ PROOF, let us know, I'm removing your post.


----------



## Amylynne

I just made a purchase from Fashionphile.com on friday; this thread is making me nervous!! 

I got authentication on tPF about the bag before I bought it (a Chloe Paddington) so I went ahead and decided to buy. After reading so much criticism on this thread and some others, I am beginning to get nervous. However, I see others on here completely satisfied. So I will decide for myself once I receive my bag in the mail (hopefully tuesday :wondering)

I emailed about shipping on Friday night asking if they could ship out Saturday so I could get the bag on Monday (since I will be home ALL day as opposed to Tuesday, I will be out in the evening) but they wrote back Saturday around 7pm. When I checked my inbox, they mentioned that it will ship Monday. (I ordered overnight delivery because of my schedule :-/) Hopefully, I will get it Tuesday.

I don't have time to travel to the big stores and afford a brand new bag at full price or get out much anyways, so a used bag is ok for me since I'm not planning on being too rough with it. I decided Fashionphile would be a convenient way for me to buy after I got some authentication and to build some credit with my purchase.

At any rate, everything with them is going well for me so far. If it's not what I want, I plan to call the company and schedule a return for a refund. Will keep you posted and if everything looks good, I will be posting a reveal of my new bag 

I see other posts I'm not to thrilled about either. As far as defaming the company goes, I have experience with this and it has only caused problems; bashing a company on a public forum is not too smart.. in more ways than one. Opinions are always great to have, but a stupid comment I made cost me my job a few years back and never again will I ever write a negative thing unless it's going directly to the company via feedback. Lots of companies raise prices to resell items, so I understand spending a little more in that sense. (I'm also all for small businesses too )


----------



## LVLux

I received an item not as described from them too but did eventually get a refund!


----------



## giagnm

I purchased a Coach bag from them and it came in perfect condition.  It turned out to be a great transaction.  However, they do require signed confirmation of delivery.  I had to make sure I was home after I missed the first delivery attempt.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

The person I dealt with there was a male, and he was very nice about the return. About a week after I was refunded, I got a second e-mail from another employee there who didn't realize I returned the item, and she told me Fashionphile would buy it back from me at a loss.


----------



## Polidori

Was all set to bid on a LV epi sac plat from fashionphile, but the auction was ended several days early, with fashionphile claiming that there "was an error in the listing." When I called the store they stated that someone had walked in and paid the "buy it now" price. 

Is it just me, or is it wrong for fashionphile to end an auction early because someone walks into the store and buys the item outside of ebay? At the very least fashionphile should have asked the buyer to purchase the item on ebay using the buy it now option. I know fashionphile couldn't resist the prospect of an immediate sale, but that's no excuse to pull the item claiming there was an error in the listing. 

This episode will definitely make me think twice before bidding on anything from fashionphile.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Even though it's ultimately up to them, they shouldn't really do that...once the item has bids on ebay, they should have put the bag aside so no one could walk in the store and purchase it. 
Then if the price wasn't met on ebay, they could put it back on the display. 

I just look at it this way...I have items up on both Bonanzle and Ebay...the moment I get a bid on my item from one site, I take it off of the other.


----------



## umimaddicted

I bought from them 3 times.  Once was good.  Once the item smelled really bad and was dirty and it wasn't disclosed in the description, which it should have been.  The third time the item I thought was not authentic.  It was also broken (an LV key chain) and was not at all like one I already had that was authentic.  They stated to me that all their items are authentic. period..  but I haven't yet seen the item again selling on their site or auctions.  Just giving my experience.  You be the judge.


----------



## susan_ng

Tookata said:


> I bought a bag from them once and I was not impressed with their customer service. They did not reply my e-mails. I also notice that they use Photoshop to "beautify" their items a lot. The bag I received did not look as good as the pictures.
> 
> I hope you get the problem rectified soon.


 

I purchased a Chanel tote from them, it has some pen marks which they did not mention, but otherwise quite OK.


----------



## KelliSandobal

Has anyone ever purchased from www.FashionPhile.com?
There is a beautiful White Multi Color Speedy I want to get for $1200.
I need your guys feed back  heres the link below LOUIS VUITTON Multicolor Speedy 30 Bag Purse Handbag White AUTH LV: cw12690 Fashionphile - Buy, Sell, Consign Authentic Authentic Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Balenciaga
Thank you


----------



## MsFrida

Do a search, there are tons of topics/threads about fashionphile!


----------



## Lee

Hello! Please do a search, you'll find plenty of threads regarding this seller and you're welcome to read and post in any of them.   If you need authenticity check on any item, please post here.--> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...tton-please-read-rules-use-format-476276.html  Thanks!


----------



## baggrl

I will never do business with fashionphile again either, as they do not send out payment pursuant to their consignment agreement.  It is a very unorganized, mismanaged and unprofessional operation...


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

missbanff said:


> Keep us posted. Also, I know she's been on here to defend herself before, check this out:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/what-is-fashionphile-smoking-243852.html
> 
> I think they'll do the right thing if people keep letting them know.


 
If they are a member here, maybe we should watch our complaints?


----------



## missbanff

mindy621_xoxo said:


> If they are a member here, maybe we should watch our complaints?


 
 She's very professional about her responses, I give her credit for that. As a business owner, I'd want to know if customers were unhappy. Granted, you can't please 100% of the people 100% of the time, but some of the complaints sound legit.


----------



## Ellie Mae

missbanff said:


> She's very professional about her responses, I give her credit for that. As a business owner, I'd want to know if customers were unhappy. Granted, you can't please 100% of the people 100% of the time, *but some of the complaints sound legit*.


Agreed... some of the complaints were smells or stains that were fairly obvious, IMO.  But, per the thread posted by Mindy, there were some accusations as to counterfeit, and IF VALID, those are the ones that would REALLY concern me.  When the seller is a member here, authentication is simple... get it authenticated b4 selling.  IMO, a PF member has no excuse for selling a fake other than negligence on their part.  Or fraud, take your pick.
And I am not referencing Fashionphile exclusively... ANY pf member/seller should KNOW better and DO better.  Simply because they have the resources.


----------



## ferrara105

Just read the whole "What is Fashionphile smoking". Great thread.  Really opened my eyes.  Won't be buying any overpriced bags from her.


----------



## aimtree

I sold two things to them via direct purchase and both times I got payment within hours of the item being signed for.
I was really happy with their service, but I never bought anything from them.


----------



## pookster

I have sold lots and lots of bags to them and payment has been very quick. Like mailed out the next day after my bag arrived. I have bought from them too and the item was just as described.  I don't know about other brands but their Balenciaga bags are NOT over priced. I guess we all have different experiences!


----------



## SWlife

I'm one of their happy clients.


----------



## missbanff

Ellie Mae said:


> Agreed... some of the complaints were smells or stains that were fairly obvious, IMO. But, per the thread posted by Mindy, there were some accusations as to counterfeit, and IF VALID, those are the ones that would REALLY concern me. When the seller is a member here, authentication is simple... get it authenticated b4 selling. IMO, a PF member has no excuse for selling a fake other than negligence on their part. Or fraud, take your pick.
> And I am not referencing Fashionphile exclusively... ANY pf member/seller should KNOW better and DO better. Simply because they have the resources.


 
Unfortunately, FP has been caught with a least 3 fake LV's in the past 1 1/2 - 2 years, plus a fake Fendi and Dior, if I'm not mistaken. They either removed the item or accepted the return very promptly, but some of the LV fakes were very obvious....how was that happening in the first place? That's why over in LV we recommend that a buyer always authenticate NO MATTER WHO the seller is.


----------



## Ellie Mae

missbanff said:


> Unfortunately, FP has been caught with a least 3 fake LV's in the past 1 1/2 - 2 years, plus a fake Fendi and Dior, if I'm not mistaken. They either removed the item or accepted the return very promptly, but some of the LV fakes were very obvious....how was that happening in the first place? That's why over in LV we recommend that a buyer *always* *authenticate NO MATTER WHO the seller is*.



I agree.  I am also an advocate of once item is received, take your own photos and re-authenticate for final confirmation.


----------



## gaga4bags

Thanks for the info.  They have a bubble quilt for sale now, but the mixed reviews seem to be more negative than positive.


----------



## sleepybelle

I too am a happy client.


----------



## asianbelle

I have sold something to them once and received payment in a timely manner.


----------



## kimisaccount

I totally agree with people not to buy from fashionphile. I have emailed half a dozen times both through ebay and their websites inquiring about a bag that I was going to buy from them. I have never received any answers on my first emails. And when I finallly got replies to later emails it took them forever (2-3days). Who says that they are replying within 30 min?? LOL. Furthermore, it was stated that only one fake bag (according to them) went through to the auction??? I am wondering how many were sold without the new owners knowledge if its fake or not??? I had been checking on their bags until recently (who knows maybe I would have found a bargein). But on the contrary, to my shocking surprise I found out that they lie on their pricing. The price of a bag that I have been watching has been dropped. However, it is described as a 25% discount off the original price when in fact they only deducted a mere 10%!!! That actually made me lose all trust in them. If they have to lie about something that simple I cannot imagine what else they would say to get a bag sold!!
So my advice: Buy on your on risk (may be fake, might be not as described/over-priced)


----------



## AmourCouture

^^^I am sorry that you had this experience.  Perhaps they need to hire more people to handle the inquiries.  It seems like they have plenty of staff for answering direct buy inquiries (Which require just as much time and research) but not enough to answer the questions that likely come in hourly.

I am sure it is also very disheartening to people who consign with them to know that potential buyers aren't having their questions answered and perhaps aren't bidding as much.  I have watched many of their items but did not bid because my questions were not answered.  I missed out on several items I would have love to have because I just couldn't commit without being sure.  It is nice that they have a fairly flexible return policy.

I know that all solutions seem simple, and it is likely a much more complicated process, but if the same complaints keep coming in perhaps they will make the change eventually.


----------



## virgolicious30

Does anyone else thing Fashionphile sets up fake accounts to bid on her own auctions to raise the price?  I've been looking at the bidding history for several of her items tonight and this one person pretty much bid on all her items.  That seems a little weird doesn't it.  Not to mention i was bidding on a bag and this same person outbid me yet didn't bother to bid more than the reserve price at the end of the auction.  I think she drives up the price herself.  Anyone else feel this suspicious?  I mean why would the same person bid on 10 different bags and shoes that were different brands, yet win nothing?


----------



## shibumiflowers

virgolicious30 said:


> Does anyone else thing Fashionphile sets up fake accounts to bid on her own auctions to raise the price? I've been looking at the bidding history for several of her items tonight and this one person pretty much bid on all her items. That seems a little weird doesn't it. Not to mention i was bidding on a bag and this same person outbid me yet didn't bother to bid more than the reserve price at the end of the auction. I think she drives up the price herself. Anyone else feel this suspicious? I mean why would the same person bid on 10 different bags and shoes that were different brands, yet win nothing?


 
I was noticing that same thing on a bag I was watching from them.  Sure the accounts that were bidding were not brand new accounts but they were 0 or very very low and they bid mainly on fashionphile stuff.  That's odd to me.  I bid on one of their items but did not continue when I looked into the bid history.  It's important to check the bid history too.  Too bad FLEAbay took away most of our tools for detecting shill and fraud.


----------



## Mittens34

shibumiflowers said:


> I was noticing that same thing on a bag I was watching from them. Sure the accounts that were bidding were not brand new accounts but they were 0 or very very low and they bid mainly on fashionphile stuff. That's odd to me. I bid on one of their items but did not continue when I looked into the bid history. It's important to check the bid history too. Too bad FLEAbay took away most of our tools for detecting shill and fraud.


 

Yes, Fashionphile has two ebay ID's that they use to bid on LV handbags for a very low price then they resell them for a large profit. When I get home from my business trip I can post their buying ID's if you would like


----------



## missbanff

Mittens34 said:


> Yes, Fashionphile has two ebay ID's that they use to bid on LV handbags for a very low price then they resell them for a large profit. When I get home from my business trip I can post their buying ID's if you would like


 
I thought she changed them once people "caught on" that it was her???


----------



## peski

There is nothing wrong with buying low using a different ID, and reselling for a profit.  That's capitalism at work.

However, it is extremely disturbing to state, or even imply, that Fashionphile uses these same IDs to shill their own auctions.  Unless someone can post concrete evidence, it's also disrespectful and unwarranted.


----------



## Mittens34

peski said:


> There is nothing wrong with buying low using a different ID, and reselling for a profit. That's capitalism at work.
> 
> However, it is extremely disturbing to state, or even imply, that Fashionphile uses these same IDs to shill their own auctions. Unless someone can post concrete evidence, it's also disrespectful and unwarranted.


 
I never implied they shilled their own auctions. I just know as everyone else on this forum know that they have other buying ID's


----------



## peski

Mittens34 said:


> I never implied they shilled their own auctions. I just know as everyone else on this forum know that they have other buying ID's


 
You quoted another member who implied that they were shilling their own auctions ("Too bad FLEAbay took away most of our tools for detecting shill and fraud.") and followed with that you knew at least 2 of their buying IDs (post 221).

Everyone knows FP's old buying IDs, and yes, they have new ones now.  Again, I ask, what is wrong with that?  Isn't America based on the capitalist system?

Negative speculation is always hurtful, and when they're possibly undeserved (as in the case of the shilling accusations), how can this be productive?


----------



## skigirl73

I consigned  a bag with Fashionphile and they were very prompt answering my emails and I received my check faster than I expected.


----------



## skigirl73

peski said:


> There is nothing wrong with buying low using a different ID, and reselling for a profit. That's capitalism at work.
> 
> However, it is extremely disturbing to state, or even imply, that Fashionphile uses these same IDs to shill their own auctions. Unless someone can post concrete evidence, it's also disrespectful and unwarranted.


 
ITA. I think I too had heard before that they had other IDs to buy stuff on eBay. I've done the same thing, so I definitely don't see anything wrong with it. I've watched a lot of their auctions and never noticed any weird bidding.


----------



## blah956

what's the ID?

i once went on a bidding frenzy with fashionphile. i got pissed cause in the last 5 seconds of an auction, i lost. 

so i went on all fashionphile auctions that hadn't met the reserve and bid close to what i thought the reserve was. i didn't win any of them. i figured if i bid close to what i thought the reserve was, maybe the person who outbid me would win the bag of their choosing.

so i hope i'm not on that fashionphile ebay list ^_^


----------



## shibumiflowers

There's no concrete proof, FLEAbay doesn't let one see the bidder ids anymore.  But a cursory search on completed items by the seller revealed a few interesting bidders, those with low FB, and/or new.  Didn't have time (or inclination) to go through every name, but checked on one that appeared odd also: 4***l - out of the first 25 completed auctions, I believe this bidder was bidding on 20.  Number of bids over 30 days was 1035, majority of bids with this seller.  Other bidders don't come close to 1035 bids.  There were other bidders I found to be odd also but didn't investigate all of them.


----------



## fashionphile

Hello all... just wanted to pop in here to comment on this thread.  

We do and have bid on things on eBay... and I used to buy a LOT more than we do now.  We've used the IDs thisismybuyingid and gotluxe to do so.  I've accidentally used fashionphile before, but that's it.  

I just wanted to reassure you that we just don't shill auctions period.  It's not only unethical- but totally against eBay policy.  I know that this may not mean much to some people, but we've been on eBay since 1999.  We enjoy our relationship with eBay, and would never do anything to jeopardize that.  In fact, I would recommend that if you ever suspect any auction (even ours) of shilling... then report that auction.  eBay tracks IP addresses... they would know if shilling is taking place.  They can and do pull auctions and NARU sellers for shilling all the time.

We run a legitimate business.  We would never, ever risk our reputation or ability to sell on trying to get the price up for a particular client.  We obviously hope things go well- and we set a reserve that we're happy with- but then just let it go.  If the item doesn't meet reserve- we just put it on our website, and try again on eBay later.  Sometimes we do this 4 or 5 times.  Sometimes things don't sell at all.  We just send them back or if the consignor's ok with it... we'll let it sit in our store till it sells.  If we bought it outright, we just set a lower reserve and get our cash back out of it- even though we've made a loss.  It's just part of the business.

Anyway, feel free to PM me (don't think I can leave my email here?) and I'll get back to you if you have any other questions or concerns.

I appreciate the chance to respond... and thanks to all for your comments.

Sarah

P.S.  Is there a way to get an alert if there is a thread going on about us?  Sometimes, I'd like to respond or see if I can help- but don't find out about it till late in the discussion.  And then other times, I can't find threads that I've been to before.  Thx!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

I have had one transaction with fashionphile (the website - for a Valentino Histoire) and it went perfectly!  My e-mails were answered promptly and the staff was professional and courteous.  I would recommend them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Interesting comment from fashionphile??


----------



## AmourCouture

fashionphile said:


> Hello all... just wanted to pop in here to comment on this thread.
> 
> We do and have bid on things on eBay... and I used to buy a LOT more than we do now. We've used the IDs thisismybuyingid and gotluxe to do so. I've accidentally used fashionphile before, but that's it.
> 
> I just wanted to reassure you that we just don't shill auctions period. It's not only unethical- but totally against eBay policy. I know that this may not mean much to some people, but we've been on eBay since 1999. We enjoy our relationship with eBay, and would never do anything to jeopardize that. *In fact, I would recommend that if you ever suspect any auction (even ours) of shilling... then report that auction*. eBay tracks IP addresses... they would know if shilling is taking place. They can and do pull auctions and NARU sellers for shilling all the time.
> 
> We run a legitimate business. We would never, ever risk our reputation or ability to sell on trying to get the price up for a particular client. We obviously hope things go well- and we set a reserve that we're happy with- but then just let it go. If the item doesn't meet reserve- we just put it on our website, and try again on eBay later. Sometimes we do this 4 or 5 times. Sometimes things don't sell at all. We just send them back or if the consignor's ok with it... we'll let it sit in our store till it sells. If we bought it outright, we just set a lower reserve and get our cash back out of it- even though we've made a loss. It's just part of the business.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to PM me (don't think I can leave my email here?) and I'll get back to you if you have any other questions or concerns.
> 
> I appreciate the chance to respond... and thanks to all for your comments.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> *P.S. Is there a way to get an alert if there is a thread going on about us? Sometimes, I'd like to respond or see if I can help- but don't find out about it till late in the discussion. And then other times, I can't find threads that I've been to before.* Thx!!!


 
Thank you for posting this.  

I had often wondered if perhaps buyers that have items on consignment might be creating a problem by using accounts to bid up their item so it sells for a higher amount and in turn they get a higher comission.  I know that as a business you would have no way to track that, but perhaps that could be a problem?  Even with a reserve, it could still tempt them to intervene.  I don't send items to auction very often, but it would definitely be a concern for me, as I know that most consignors keep a close eye on their items.

As for alerting you if there is a thread posted about Fashionphile, there is not way to do that.  You would just have to come to the forum and use the "Thread Search" and seach "Fashionphile".  You can limit the search to just finding threads about it or you can come into the eBay forum and just search this section for comments.


----------



## vtachgyrl

I would like to comment on Sarah's posting..

First, I have both bought and sold (gotluxe) to Fashionphile.  They have been wonderful.  My items arrive nicely packed and in a timely manner.  I have received emails in a timely manner.  One time I sent an email and Steve called me on the tele to give me the tracking number.

As far as buying and then reselling, as another poster stated there is nothing wrong with it.  I actually have bought numerous purses and for one reason or another decide it is not right  for me and I end up reselling for a profit.  That is the way it works and with Ebay the higher your feedback and the longer you have been selling for, the more confidence the buyers will have in you, hence the higher selling prices compared to newbies.

There have been numerous times I have not been treated the greatest at NM, LV boutique, etc., but I chalk it up to snotty salespersons, bad attitude, etc.  Does it mean I will never shop there again?  NO...  Perhaps a few customers have had a few personal bad experiences with Fashionphiles customer service.  Then they should contact them via phone or try another approach instead of backbiting and smearing a companies name.


----------



## Apricot Summers

_*They can and do pull auctions and NARU sellers for shilling all the time.*_


Actually, no they don't.  Ebay has never been particularly good at catching shillers, responding to shill bidding reports or taking appropriate action against those who have been caught red handed shilling their own items.


----------



## Swanky

just a note, ANYONE can get around the ip address thing.  It's off topic sort of, I realize, but I like facts


----------



## blah956

are we gonna get the fashionphile shilling usernames


----------



## itsonly4me

OT but..When I used to bid on ebay alot, I lost SOO many auctions to gotluxe in the last couple minutes!!  I was fuming! ha ha


----------



## peski

itsonly4me said:


> OT but..When I used to bid on ebay alot, I lost SOO many auctions to gotluxe in the last couple minutes!! I was fuming! ha ha


 
A little ironic, considering other posters complain that FP buys their items low.


----------



## LV Lady

Hello!  I was wondering if anyone has bought from the Fashionphile website?  They have a beautiful Chanel I want to buy but I think it is over priced.  Can you make offers on their purses?  I tried to call them. but they are not in the store on the weekends...

Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## nscwong

I notice they set high price on the website when items newly arrive.  After a while, they'll list them on eBay and reduce the prices gradually.  So you can wait a bit if you can take the risk that someone may have bought what you want first.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

It's a gamble.  If you like the bag enough, then I think you should get it.  If you let it go into auction, there's a chance the price can be higher or lower depending on the # of interests.  Only you can determine if it's worth it.


----------



## alij78

They do seem to charge high prices, you could try and make an offer but they seem quite inflexible on that front as I know when I have been the highest bidder on their auctio s before and the reserve not met and then I say to them that I am willing to go higher with my bid etc to buy the item then they have never responded


----------



## missgreenteabag

I recently bought my first Chanel bag from FP and they were great. They're very careful and were very quick and nice in responding to my emails, because I had a problem with the delivery (post in the UK is sh**) and they helped me track the item. Their prices are a bit high, but I trust them as a seller and would buy again.


----------



## itsonly4me

peski said:


> A little ironic, considering other posters complain that FP buys their items low.


 

Not sure how this is ironic?  I go for the low priced items too....


----------



## kwikspice

can you girls tell me about fashionphile ? experiences and if its a good site to shop from?


----------



## Swanky

hello!

Please do a search, there's actually a lot of info on them already posted


----------



## may5

I have purchase 3 bags from fashionphile, 1 LV and 2 Gucci bags. Im so satisfied. all authentic, clean and reliable. delivery is a bit longer but worth the wait. the only problem ive encountered is when i tried to purchase a christian dior bag on the 24th of dec, everytime i tried to check out, theyve got problem saying it was invalid and i have to go back and check the credit card details and follow prompts and over and over again on different days ive been doing it and kept on saying "invalid". when i rang my back to check why i cant purchase or if theres something wrong with the card, the bank said it was fine and it actually went through 4 times. so basically i paid them 4 times through following the prompts. i rang fashinphile and the matter was resolved and there wasnt any problem in my end coz i was still able to purchse online without anyproblem from another store. i dont know what happen. but anyway... i still love fashionphile. the bags they sell are in very good condition. YOOGISCLOSET is nice as well but the quality arent as good as FASHIONPHILE. Actually im going to purchse that bag again, only by ringing them and making the transaction over the phone, i dont want to risk what happen before. Fashionphile is highly recommended.


----------



## Chanel779

I unfortunately have also had a problem with Fashionphile, they do not respond to questions when asked about the condition as the pictures showed some stains. They also price the items way to high above the comps, I was willing to come close to what they asked but no response. They actually ask for prices way above its original retail for example for bal bags and they are not even in mint condition.  I have quite a collection of different designer bags LV, Bal and Chanel and never had issues with other reputable sellers such as ******, Patina, Asecondchanceresale etc. I will now definitely stay away.


----------



## Chanel779

I just noticed the same pale rose balenciaga bag they listed on ebay that didn't sell is now on their website and they excluded the close up pictures of the yellow stains by the handles. It is just wrong that a seller like this who seems reputable could do this. An innocent buyer will come along pay the price which is over original retail and find out the condition when they receive it or find out when its too late. It is really disappointing  when us as buyers trust sellers to be for forthright and honest. As many of us love bags and clearly are great buyers.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Chanel779 said:


> I just noticed the same pale rose balenciaga bag they listed on ebay that didn't sell is now on their website and they excluded the close up pictures of the yellow stains by the handles. It is just wrong that a seller like this who seems reputable could do this. *An innocent buyer will come along pay the price which is over original retail and find out the condition when they receive it or find out when its too late. It is really disappointing  when us as buyers trust sellers to be for forthright and honest.* As many of us love bags and clearly are great buyers.



I agree with you.  Seller's should post proper disclosure of condition.  At least via this thread, perhaps someone will catch your warning.


----------



## katty

I haven't bought anything from Fashionphile but once I listed on eBay an LV bag of mine.  

It didn't sell the first time around, but I got an email from Fashionphile indicating that they will sell my bag for me for  a certain % fee (I can't recall the exact figure but it was pretty high).  I didn't know that Fashionphile or any eBayer could solicit business this way.  This is an excerpt from their unsolicted email:

*Do not take this the wrong way, but if you start the bag at
>  > 100,
>  > nobody will bid.  LV has 3 tiers of demand.  Gotta have it,
>  > could
>  > really use it and it's ugly and forget it.  Sadly, that
>  > bag falls in
>  > the 3rd category 
>  >
>  > We would list in on our site for 650 and it would probably
>  > sit there
>  > like a duck for a month, we would then move it to ebay with
>  > about a
>  > 500 reserve and hopes that it would hit the reserve and it
>  > might take
>  > 2 or 3 tries to get that, then it is 30 percent plus fees.
>  >
>  > Leaves you about 350-450 depending on final fees.  We have
>  > almost 7500
>  > feedbacks and nobody gets more in the end than we do.  I
>  > just sold a
>  > bag for 1000 that the best other closing price was 700.
>  > Buyers rely
>  > on strength of seller, so we do well above all else!
>  >
>  > *




I never responded back, I eventually sold the bag to a happy customer.  I should have reported Fashionphile back then as soliciting business this way and it makes you wonder if it's even ethical.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Wow that's crazy that they'd solicit you like that!  I agree what with most people say here, I've never ordered from them and I'm not saying that I never would but I do think they're way overpriced for used items


----------



## itsonly4me

katty said:


> I haven't bought anything from Fashionphile but once I listed on eBay an LV bag of mine.
> 
> It didn't sell the first time around, but I got an email from Fashionphile indicating that they will sell my bag for me for a certain % fee (I can't recall the exact figure but it was pretty high). I didn't know that Fashionphile or any eBayer could solicit business this way. This is an excerpt from their unsolicted email:
> 
> *Do not take this the wrong way, but if you start the bag at*
> *> > 100,*
> *> > nobody will bid. LV has 3 tiers of demand. Gotta have it,*
> *> > could*
> *> > really use it and it's ugly and forget it. Sadly, that*
> *> > bag falls in*
> *> > the 3rd category *
> *> >*
> *> > We would list in on our site for 650 and it would probably*
> *> > sit there*
> *> > like a duck for a month, we would then move it to ebay with*
> *> > about a*
> *> > 500 reserve and hopes that it would hit the reserve and it*
> *> > might take*
> *> > 2 or 3 tries to get that, then it is 30 percent plus fees.*
> *> >*
> *> > Leaves you about 350-450 depending on final fees. We have*
> *> > almost 7500*
> *> > feedbacks and nobody gets more in the end than we do. I*
> *> > just sold a*
> *> > bag for 1000 that the best other closing price was 700.*
> *> > Buyers rely*
> *> > on strength of seller, so we do well above all else!*
> *> >*
> *> > *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never responded back, I eventually sold the bag to a happy customer. I should have reported Fashionphile back then as soliciting business this way and it makes you wonder if it's even ethical.


 

WOW what the heck is that?!!?  I would definitely think that is against ebays rules.. but again FP is after the $$ and clearly they are full of themselves.


----------



## sophia929

Hi, I think you had the perfect opportunity to kill them with bad feedback.  That is what maintains your reputation on ebay.  You as a purchaser you could have also alerted the ebay community.  I hope you didn't leave positive.


----------



## blah956

Chanel779 said:


> I just noticed the same pale rose balenciaga bag they listed on ebay that didn't sell is now on their website and they excluded the close up pictures of the yellow stains by the handles. It is just wrong that a seller like this who seems reputable could do this. An innocent buyer will come along pay the price which is over original retail and find out the condition when they receive it or find out when its too late. It is really disappointing  when us as buyers trust sellers to be for forthright and honest. As many of us love bags and clearly are great buyers.


 
ugh. tsk tsk fashionphile. they know they can screw a person over by denying a return on their website if they withhold information like this.


----------



## AmourCouture

KAtty- Was this from Fashionphiles seller account or was it from a different account?  Did they give you a strange email to contact?  I wonder if it was a phishing email.



katty said:


> I haven't bought anything from Fashionphile but once I listed on eBay an LV bag of mine.
> 
> It didn't sell the first time around, but I got an email from Fashionphile indicating that they will sell my bag for me for a certain % fee (I can't recall the exact figure but it was pretty high). I didn't know that Fashionphile or any eBayer could solicit business this way. This is an excerpt from their unsolicted email:
> 
> *Do not take this the wrong way, but if you start the bag at*
> *> > 100,*
> *> > nobody will bid. LV has 3 tiers of demand. Gotta have it,*
> *> > could*
> *> > really use it and it's ugly and forget it. Sadly, that*
> *> > bag falls in*
> *> > the 3rd category *
> *> >*
> *> > We would list in on our site for 650 and it would probably*
> *> > sit there*
> *> > like a duck for a month, we would then move it to ebay with*
> *> > about a*
> *> > 500 reserve and hopes that it would hit the reserve and it*
> *> > might take*
> *> > 2 or 3 tries to get that, then it is 30 percent plus fees.*
> *> >*
> *> > Leaves you about 350-450 depending on final fees. We have*
> *> > almost 7500*
> *> > feedbacks and nobody gets more in the end than we do. I*
> *> > just sold a*
> *> > bag for 1000 that the best other closing price was 700.*
> *> > Buyers rely*
> *> > on strength of seller, so we do well above all else!*
> *> >*
> *> > *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never responded back, I eventually sold the bag to a happy customer. I should have reported Fashionphile back then as soliciting business this way and it makes you wonder if it's even ethical.


----------



## katty

AmourCouture - the email was from Fashionphile's account.  Completely unsolicited, out of the blue.   I thought it was so odd but when I looked at their feedback, they seemed like a legit eBayer with lots of feedback.  I didn't like how they offered to pick up my bag free of charge and would sell it and charge "only" 30% fee.  

I ended up selling my bag for $550 after all expenses like final value fee.  Worked out much better for me than selling through Fashionphile and giving them 30% fee for them taking photos of my bag and using their feedback ratings.


----------



## meandmylouis

Fashionphile has several eBay accounts, some only dedicated in buying stuff from another eBay members, which nothing wrong with that. I bought a couple of items from them, but boy, their sale pitch comes every so often!
And yes, they also e-mails you with their offer of consignment offers (at 30% fee) You will be better off selling your bag (s) by your self) 
She is also an Attorney, same like Linda. I guess selling used bags fetch more money than being a Lawyer.lol


----------



## AmourCouture

katty said:


> AmourCouture - the email was from Fashionphile's account. Completely unsolicited, out of the blue. I thought it was so odd but when I looked at their feedback, they seemed like a legit eBayer with lots of feedback. I didn't like how they offered to pick up my bag free of charge and would sell it and charge "only" 30% fee.
> 
> I ended up selling my bag for $550 after all expenses like final value fee. Worked out much better for me than selling through Fashionphile and giving them 30% fee for them taking photos of my bag and using their feedback ratings.


 
When business is slow it isn't out of the ordinary for businesses to solicit, however the solicitation you received was less than professional.  I would have been offended if someone called my bags "ugly" and then asked if they could sell them for me for a 30% fee!

So glad you were able to see it for a price you were happy with!


----------



## katty

meandmylouis said:


> Fashionphile has several eBay accounts, some only dedicated in buying stuff from another eBay members, which nothing wrong with that. I bought a couple of items from them, but boy, their sale pitch comes every so often!
> And yes, they also e-mails you with their offer of consignment offers (at 30% fee) You will be better off selling your bag (s) by your self)
> She is also an Attorney, same like Linda. I guess selling used bags fetch more money than being a Lawyer.lol


 
Hahaha.  Yes, I think 30% fee is pretty high.  All they do is take good photos of your bag and let you borrow their feedbacks.


----------



## AmourCouture

katty said:


> Hahaha. Yes, I think 30% fee is pretty high. All they do is take good photos of your bag and let you borrow their feedbacks.


 
Actually, 30% after fees is pretty standard. Granted, fashionphile isn't always great at answering buyer questions but when you consign in general your seller should typically do the following:

research pricing and provide a professional quote
clean up your bags (trust me, most need it LOL)
stage them for photos
photo them
photoshop them
compose listings 
cross promote/list them on different sites
answer buyer questions
adjust the price based on the market and time listed
package it
ship it 
and on top of that they are taking over responsibility of the item, so if the buyer turns out to be a scammer or fraudulent they deal with that, not you.  They also have years of experience and know exactly how to handle most situations.

Some people think its easy...its not.  It actually takes a lot of time and can take a whole staff to be able to list as many items as large consignment operations do. JMHO!


----------



## titania029

In my experience, 30% is actually pretty low.  Ann's Fabulous Finds' rate is 40% for items $1,000 or less, and they don't list on ebay.  And all of my local consignment shops charge 50%, and they don't even have to take pictures.  It's just the price of not having to do anything yourself, and I AM LAZY


----------



## charleston-mom

Give me a break "Sarah," you have been caught over and over again listing fake bags. I wouldn't touch your auctions with a ten foot pole!  After it happened the second or third time, it shouldn't have happened again. Whenever and wherever I can, I will warn people on this forum to have every item you list authenticated! 

On an ethical level, I wouldn't touch one of your auctions for the sole reason that you have listed fakes repeatedly. I'm a paralegal. For a former attorney to breach patent laws is enough for me.


----------



## BgaHolic

*Wow! Scares me!!!!! I am going to do what I have always done and buy my bags directly from the merchant either at a sale price or full price.  I was actually tempted to buy from one of these consignment shops or venture onto Ebay (have always been leary and afraid) but now I won't! I was getting tempted because a lot of TPFers have been getting bargains and I feel like I'm paying premium.  However, if this is my insurance, it is worth the extra dollars.  Thank you charleston mom!*


----------



## Love Of My Life

BgaHolic said:


> *Wow! Scares me!!!!! I am going to do what I have always done and buy my bags directly from the merchant either at a sale price or full price. I was actually tempted to buy from one of these consignment shops or venture onto Ebay (have always been leary and afraid) but now I won't! I was getting tempted because a lot of TPFers have been getting bargains and I feel like I'm paying premium. However, if this is my insurance, it is worth the extra dollars. Thank you charleston mom!*


 

There are many people who have difficult and unpleasant transactions
with fakes either on e*bay or consignment shops, however, there are
many honest and reliable sellers around and about.. just check here on the forum to authenticate an item that you might be interested in..


----------



## meandmylouis

I don't think Fashionphile ever listing fake Louis Vuitton. LV is Sarah expertise, but I do not know if Emily and others within that company also have the same expertise. But I believe she is not as expert as yet with other brand such as Hermes.


----------



## itsonly4me

meandmylouis said:


> I don't think Fashionphile ever listing fake Louis Vuitton. LV is Sarah expertise, but I do not know if Emily and others within that company also have the same expertise. But I believe she is not as expert as yet with other brand such as Hermes.


 
Yes she has listed several fake LVs which when pointed out, she took down and or refunded the buyer.  Had these items NOT been pointed out to her... customers would have received fake LV bags.

I personally saw a speedy 25 or 30, can not remember whom someone had posted on the AUTH this LV thread.  We emailed her, and it was taken down but again, it WAS listed and it DID have bids.


----------



## meandmylouis

itsonly4me said:


> Yes she has listed several fake LVs which when pointed out, she took down and or refunded the buyer.  Had these items NOT been pointed out to her... customers would have received fake LV bags.



Really, shame on them!


----------



## Love Of My Life

itsonly4me said:


> Yes she has listed several fake LVs which when pointed out, she took down and or refunded the buyer. Had these items NOT been pointed out to her... customers would have received fake LV bags.
> 
> I personally saw a speedy 25 or 30, can not remember whom someone had posted on the AUTH this LV thread. We emailed her, and it was taken down but again, it WAS listed and it DID have bids.


 

Just shameful....


----------



## itsonly4me

^^^Just wanted to add it wasnt a 'good' fake either.. :s


----------



## meandmylouis

Wow, how careless of them.


----------



## missbanff

Also, besides fake LV, there have been fake Dior and Fendi as well.


----------



## charleston-mom

I frankly think every one of her counterfeit listings should have been reported to the California State Bar. If she has kept up her law license she could put it at very real risk for copyright and trademark infringement and fraud, especially if you use the United States Postal Service.   Truth is an ultimate defense. You'll notice she never claims slander or liable when responding because there is no defense. She repeatedly used her website and Ebay to list counterfeit handbags. That is fact. And in a court, as a former attorney, if that rumor is true, she would know that ignorance is no defense. Selling counterfeits, aside from being morally repugnant, is against the law. I'm not buying the mistake thing either, especially when it keeps happening. I just don't buy it. I would be afraid to purchase anything from her. There are a lot of super fakes out there and she has shown herself as someone willing to list counterfeits over and over again. That doesn't even address the issue of photoshopping pics and being less than candid about condition, which is also huge. I could not buy a bag from her without always worrying about authenticity, even if I had it looked at. The history is just too damaging IMO.


----------



## asin

i had a pretty weird experience with fashionphile's customer service...

i ordered and received a handbag from fashionphile's website last week.  the bag arrived quickly and in the condition described (though after reading this thread about fakes they've sold in the past, i should get it authenticated!) so kudos to that.  

however, i had second thoughts about keeping the bag for personal reasons.  unfortunately, i'd ripped the tag off at home, and i'm aware that they require the tag to be on for refunds. it'd only been a day since i'd received the bag, so i figured i'd call them to see if they'll let me return the bag even though the tag was off.  i wanted to return the bag in person, which meant i could bring it to their store the following day.

well, something strange happened when i called them.  i called at 11am and spoke to a lady about my situation.  she said "hang on, let me transfer you to someone who can answer that question" and they hung up!  i called right back and said "hi, i just spoke to you about a return" and i could've sworn it was the same lady but she claimed it wasn't her, and she said she'll transfer me over again.  they hung up again!  i called right back, and the same lady picked up, and i said "hm maybe there's a problem with my connection" and she said "yeah i think so" and put me on hold for 30 seconds, then she came back and answered my question.

to those who are curious she told me i can bring the bag into the store and they'll check it out to see if it has been worn, and maybe they can give me a refund or a partial refund.  then she told me i can bring it in whenever i want and it doesn't have to be within 5 days (the window they allow for refunds).  that was when i realized that a refund was not gonna happen.  they were probably just gonna "buy it back" from me for like 70% or something so i gave up.

it's my fault i took off the tag and i don't expect them to bend their policy for me and give me a refund.  however, the phone scenario was just strange!  i'll have to say i do have a crappy phone carrier though - AT&T - and get dropped calls frequently so maybe it was indeed a problem with my connection.  if not, it would be really messed up if they hung up on me twice because i wanted to inquire about returns!


----------



## AmourCouture

I agree that they could have been more clear with what you should expect or offered to figure out a plan a and b before you drove over there when you brought the bag back, but I wouldn't jump to conclusions about what they intended on the phone or by what they told you.  I would chalk it up to the fact that they get multiple calls from the same people throughout the day and it was purely accidental.  

I also wouldn't jump to the conclusion that they were going to try to take advantage of you.  Perhaps it was just a miscommunication. I understand that sometimes people just give you "vibes" in a certain way but you were already distraught by the fact that you accidentaly pulled off the tag, so perhaps that influenced your impression of the conversation?

I would try not to hold against them something that you thought would "probably happen", since they never really had a shot to come through for you when you had a problem (though I hope they got their phone problems sorted out).


----------



## Lovedior

charleston-mom said:


> I frankly think every one of her counterfeit listings should have been reported to the California State Bar. If she has kept up her law license she could put it at very real risk for copyright and trademark infringement and fraud, especially if you use the United States Postal Service.   Truth is an ultimate defense. You'll notice she never claims slander or liable when responding because there is no defense. She repeatedly used her website and Ebay to list counterfeit handbags. That is fact. And in a court, as a former attorney, if that rumor is true, she would know that ignorance is no defense. Selling counterfeits, aside from being morally repugnant, is against the law. I'm not buying the mistake thing either, especially when it keeps happening. I just don't buy it. I would be afraid to purchase anything from her. There are a lot of super fakes out there and she has shown herself as someone willing to list counterfeits over and over again. That doesn't even address the issue of photoshopping pics and being less than candid about condition, which is also huge. I could not buy a bag from her without always worrying about authenticity, even if I had it looked at. The history is just too damaging IMO.



i agree with you . i wish those awful seller could be report or at least bannish from ebay .
i see fake bags reported many times being re list on ebay 4 or 5 time by the same person.its reallly sad ....

anyway i would never buy a purse for fashionphile the prices are a rip off ( since you can buy brand new for way cheapper at the outlet for dior for exemple ) 
not only that but items are often listen "new" when they are used ... ( but with photoshoop you can't notice till you receive the bag that it has scratch all over ....)

they have an awful costumer service i dont even understand why people keep bying from them ?!


----------



## meandmylouis

Once upon a time fashionphile was a very reputable Seller on eBay selling only authentic name brand goods. People do not mind paying much more buying from them, as they believed all items they sell are authentic. The quality of service, etc. went down probably because they are became too big now and they can't handle such development. They have their own website, a store in Rodeo Drive and who knows how many people working for this company.
With all the issue of authenticity, I certainly will stay away-I can get lower price from other sellers, or if I am worry too much about authenticity, may as well I pay full price at the brand boutique.


----------



## Lovedior

^i agree with you their "buy now " price is not THAT  low compare to the store price.i rather go to the store and buy a new one. i will stay away from them too


----------



## diordiva

Thanks for the info, have been tempted to buy from them, but have always held back. One I think they overprice they stuff too much.  So the classy looking store pictured on their website is not theirs???? and to bid under another id, kills the, we are an honest seller routine, shams on them-not surprised about the eBay thing though, so much politics with eBay and their sellers. I had negative feedback left in error two years ago and eBay refused to remove it....Who's storefront is on their website?


----------



## beljwl

diordiva said:


> Thanks for the info, have been tempted to buy from them, but have always held back. One I think they overprice they stuff too much. So the classy looking store pictured on their website is not theirs???? and to bid under another id, kills the, we are an honest seller routine, shams on them-not surprised about the eBay thing though, so much politics with eBay and their sellers. I had negative feedback left in error two years ago and eBay refused to remove it....*Who's storefront is on their website?*


 

All the photos on their website of their store is actually their location


----------



## ntntgo

I buy a lot of Chanels (and sell) and Louboutins on ebay and the only time I have ever had any contact with them was when I questioned something that was contradictory in thier ad and wanted clarification.  I would have bought the bag, however, I had to ask 3 times, then got a response that was not only evasive but nasty.  Like, how dare I question them.  So, I've not gone back down that road.  And, I agree with what many posters say, their prices are not anything to get that excited about that they should be so arrogant.


----------



## diordiva

Thanks beljwl, for clearing that matter up for me, when previous post mentioned it was an apartment.


----------



## meandmylouis

diordiva said:


> Thanks beljwl, for clearing that matter up for me, when previous post mentioned it was an apartment.



Apartment?


----------



## diordiva

Yup, I am referring to the post by mittens34 posted here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...e-from-fashionphile-again-warning-371412.html

I have a bad habit of reading a thread from begining to end to get the general view, sometimes leaves me a couple of weeks behind the rest of the forum


----------



## diordiva

What does Sofa King'd mean?


----------



## beljwl

diordiva said:


> What does Sofa King'd mean?


 

Say it out loud... And it will sound like you are saying so f-ing


----------



## diordiva

ooooh,


----------



## Lovedior

beljwl said:


> Say it out loud... And it will sound like you are saying so f-ing



thanks for clearing that one,  i was wondering too


----------



## missbanff

OK, well, I just caught someone stealing their pics on eBay, and tried to use the "contact member" form to let them know-it seems to have been removed? Is that possible for a seller to remove the "contact member" option? Do they not want to be bothered with questions from potential buyers?

Oh well. I tried to do the right thing.


----------



## katty

agree!  never bought from fashionphile & never will.  their prices never really made sense to me and if i'm desperate to get a particular designer bag, i wouldn't spend close to retail price for a used up one with no customer service.




Lovedior said:


> i agree with you . i wish those awful seller could be report or at least bannish from ebay .
> i see fake bags reported many times being re list on ebay 4 or 5 time by the same person.its reallly sad ....
> 
> anyway i would never buy a purse for fashionphile the prices are a rip off ( since you can buy brand new for way cheapper at the outlet for dior for exemple )
> not only that but items are often listen "new" when they are used ... ( but with photoshoop you can't notice till you receive the bag that it has scratch all over ....)
> 
> they have an awful costumer service i dont even understand why people keep bying from them ?!


----------



## momofgirls

beljwl said:


> Say it out loud... And it will sound like you are saying so f-ing


.
I never knew that


----------



## HandbagAngel

I just recently made a purchase from them.  The bag condition is better than it was described, shipping was fast, communication was great, and the price is reasonable to me.  I guess everyone's experience is different.


----------



## lurkernomore

momofgirls said:


> .
> I never knew that



hehehehe...I never "got" this until now - thanks!


----------



## ebargein

Bought a bag last week. Received it fairly quick. Well I just live half an hour away. Lots of wrapping (2-3 layers). No receipt, no nothing but a business flyer. Checked out the bag which was ok as I am not a really picky person. And I understand it is used. However, there was still a lock attached to the bag with no key to find. Emailed them regarding that matter. Answer was like: everything is used and comes as is!! If there is a key then it is in one of the pockets if not then there is none!!! I do have the option to return the bag for which I have to pay postage. Upon that answer I was demanding a better solution to my problem. Was told I am rude. For $700 I think I deserve a little better service. Maybe they got plenty of customers and do not need any more business. So my advice: Do not buy if you need any kind of customer service!!! Gonna bring my bag to the locksmith


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ "Comes as is" should not refer to the fact that you can't OPEN and use the bag! That's ridiculous


----------



## AmourCouture

ebargein said:


> Bought a bag last week. Received it fairly quick. Well I just live half an hour away. Lots of wrapping (2-3 layers). No receipt, no nothing but a business flyer. Checked out the bag which was ok as I am not a really picky person. And I understand it is used. However, there was* still a lock attached to the bag with no key to find*. Emailed them regarding that matter. Answer was like: everything is used and comes as is!! If there is a key then it is in one of the pockets if not then there is none!!! I do have the option to return the bag for which I have to pay postage. Upon that answer I was demanding a better solution to my problem. Was told I am rude. For $700 I think I deserve a little better service. Maybe they got plenty of customers and do not need any more business. So my advice: Do not buy if you need any kind of customer service!!! *Gonna bring my bag to the locksmith*


 
If you take it to LV you can get a new lock and key.  I believe they are $30-$35 and they can give you the same number so you would have 2 locks and 2 keys that match.  Sometimes if you have an SA that you work with they will just give them to you


----------



## diordiva

diordiva said:


> What does Sofa King'd mean?


 It makes me feel better as a 'newbie' that vetran forum members also did not know what it meant - why did you not ask though?


----------



## dialv

I have bought three bags and a wallet from them and they have been great. They get back to me right away, and the bags description have been exactly what they looked like when I received them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

too much ? with them..personally would pass and find that item from another seller..

not worth the hassle in the long run


----------



## mcb100

i bought a chanel bag from them last month and it was a great experience. Lol. the bag was 100% authentic, came neatly wrapped, and communication was great. 

So I guess everyone's experience is different


----------



## luvhautecouture

When I see a bag on ebay from fashionphile I run away.  I know it is listed at an absurdly low price and that the reserve is equally as absurdly high.


----------



## arlly05

OMFG i purchased something there a chanel tote and it totally looks different from the photo they entered to what i got its retarded and not to mention i paid 1950 for the freaking purse!!!!!!



charleston-mom said:


> I'm not personally impressed with fashionphile at all.  Prices too high; quality not as good IRL.  I steer clear.  Not interested at all in purchasing from this seller.  I also know people that have had bad experiences.  As in photos retouched and things not nearly as nice when you actually get them.


----------



## beljwl

arlly05 said:


> OMFG i purchased something there a chanel tote and it totally looks different from the photo they entered to what i got its retarded and not to mention i paid 1950 for the freaking purse!!!!!!


 

If it is totally different and you are not happy SEND IT BACK for a full refund. Do not remove the tags


----------



## Smoothoprter

AmourCouture said:


> Actually, 30% after fees is pretty standard. Granted, fashionphile isn't always great at answering buyer questions but when you consign in general your seller should typically do the following:
> 
> research pricing and provide a professional quote
> clean up your bags (trust me, most need it LOL)
> stage them for photos
> photo them
> photoshop them
> compose listings
> cross promote/list them on different sites
> answer buyer questions
> adjust the price based on the market and time listed
> package it
> ship it
> and on top of that they are taking over responsibility of the item, so if the buyer turns out to be a scammer or fraudulent they deal with that, not you. They also have years of experience and know exactly how to handle most situations.
> 
> Some people think its easy...its not. It actually takes a lot of time and can take a whole staff to be able to list as many items as large consignment operations do. JMHO!


 
Very good post.  30% is actually low compared to other consignors.  Besides with eBay fees increasing all of the time the amount FP keeps as their fees is less and less.  I forgot that BIN auctions were more expensive than auction style!  I was just charged 7% final value fees on a BIN auction - YIKES!  I'll never make that mistake again.  That doesn't even take into account the 3% that PayPal takes for themselves.


----------



## AmourCouture

Smoothoprter said:


> Very good post. 30% is actually low compared to other consignors. Besides with eBay fees increasing all of the time the amount FP keeps as their fees is less and less. I forgot that BIN auctions were more expensive than auction style! *I was just charged 7% final value fees on a BIN auction - YIKES*! I'll never make that mistake again. That doesn't even take into account the 3% that PayPal takes for themselves.


 
 They keep lowering insertion fees to distract from raising FVF.  I have heard that they will be lowering FVF as well, but I haven't seen it yet.

It is really hard to make a profit in the consignment business.  It takes a lot of patience, amazing clients with great items, and a whole lot of waiting!
tik tok


----------



## chloehandbags

ebargein said:


> Bought a bag last week. Received it fairly quick. Well I just live half an hour away. Lots of wrapping (2-3 layers). No receipt, no nothing but a business flyer. Checked out the bag which was ok as I am not a really picky person. And I understand it is used. However, there was still a lock attached to the bag with no key to find. Emailed them regarding that matter. Answer was like: everything is used and comes as is!! If there is a key then it is in one of the pockets if not then there is none!!! I do have the option to return the bag for which I have to pay postage. Upon that answer I was demanding a better solution to my problem. Was told I am rude. For $700 I think I deserve a little better service. Maybe they got plenty of customers and do not need any more business. So my advice: Do not buy if you need any kind of customer service!!! Gonna bring my bag to the locksmith


 



If the bag had a lock, which was locked, it would have been perfectly obvious that that was the case when they were inspecting it.

They should have, therefore, stated that that was the case and that there was no key.

They should have, also, stated that they had no idea what the condition of the inside of the bag was like - due to not being able to open it! 

Had they sold it like that, THEN (and only then!) it would have been as is.

I wouldn't take it to a locksmith - I'd send it back and demand a full refund plus original shipping fee, as it's SNAD and I'm assuming that, had they admitted that the lock was locked and there was no key, they wouldn't have got anywhere near $700 for it?

If I did really want to keep it, I'd definitely want a substantial partial refund, as it's missing a vital part (i.e. the key) and God only knows what the state of the inside could be like?! :s


----------



## new.old.bag

diordiva said:


> Thanks for the info, have been tempted to buy from them, but have always held back. One I think they overprice they stuff too much.  So the classy looking store pictured on their website is not theirs???? and to bid under another id, kills the, we are an honest seller routine, shams on them-not surprised about the eBay thing though, so much politics with eBay and their sellers. I had negative feedback left in error two years ago and eBay refused to remove it....Who's storefront is on their website?



Fashionphile has an actual store in Beverly Hills.

 I have been to it and would like to move in and have it be my apartment.


----------



## Lovedior

arlly05 said:


> OMFG i purchased something there a chanel tote and it totally looks different from the photo they entered to what i got its retarded and not to mention i paid 1950 for the freaking purse!!!!!!



i agree you should send it back and get full refund . if they refuse open a paypal claim . its scandalous for the price you payed but again there is no surprise 
*
BE AWARE FASHIONPHILE CHEAT COSTUMERS USING PHOTOSHOP TO ERARSE EVERY MARKS AND DEFECTS ABD MAKE IT LOOK BETTER .

*people should boycott fashionphile ... maybe if they start loosing too many costumers they will realize they have a nasty service . 

Seriously people you can find better in good and reputable consigment stores or at outlets than fashionphile . 

i would never pay a price close to the retail with them for something that i know will have flaws .... 

i really hope you can get your money back ... its sad to know when a costumer return the item they cheat someone else instead of changing the description for something more honnest


----------



## diordiva

*Granted, fashionphile isn't always great at answering buyer questions but *...is ridiculous are they not in the consumer market? When selling something they should be answering buyers questions!!!!. While consumers accept this shabby treatment by companies that charge over the odds for their goods they will, without doubt, continue to treat buyers with this behaviour, there is no BUTTS


----------



## itsonly4me

Lovedior said:


> i agree you should send it back and get full refund . if they refuse open a paypal claim . its scandalous for the price you payed but again there is no surprise
> 
> *BE AWARE FASHIONPHILE CHEAT COSTUMERS USING PHOTOSHOP TO ERARSE EVERY MARKS AND DEFECTS ABD MAKE IT LOOK BETTER .*
> 
> people should boycott fashionphile ... maybe if they start loosing too many costumers they will realize they have a nasty service .
> 
> Seriously people you can find better in good and reputable consigment stores or at outlets than fashionphile .
> 
> i would never pay a price close to the retail with them for something that i know will have flaws ....
> 
> i really hope you can get your money back ... its sad to know when a costumer return the item they cheat someone else instead of changing the description for something more honnest


 

Do you have proof of this ?  I would actually like to go into their store and see the bag IRL then see it in pictures... see if they are actually doing this?


----------



## chloehandbags

I don't know if fashionphile photoshop their items, or not, but I do know that some sellers do and that it's extremely quick and easy to do.

I've photoshopped the HW on one of my wallets, to post on here (as items are supposed to be in good condition!) and I'd defy anyone to be able to tell whereabouts the photoshopped area was.

I'd never dream of doing it to any item I was going to sell, though! 

The only exception might be colour? Assuming I could make it look closer to the true colour (I'd never use it to enhance colour).


----------



## mmmsc

chloehandbags said:


> I don't know if fashionphile photoshop their items, or not, but I do know that some sellers do and that it's extremely quick and easy to do.
> 
> I've photoshopped the HW on one of my wallets, to post on here (as items are supposed to be in good condition!) and I'd defy anyone to be able to tell whereabouts the photoshopped area was.
> 
> I'd never dream of doing it to any item I was going to sell, though!
> 
> The only exception might be colour? Assuming I could make it look closer to the true colour (I'd never use it to enhance colour).


Well she (Fashionphile) usually comes on here or sends someone to explain herself?


----------



## chloehandbags

^ I know, I've noticed that, too! 

I assume she (or someone else from the company) must be spending all day googling 'fashionphile' and replying to all the complaints?!


----------



## AmourCouture

chloehandbags said:


> I don't know if fashionphile photoshop their items, or not, but I do know that some sellers do and that it's extremely quick and easy to do.
> 
> I've photoshopped the HW on one of my wallets, to post on here (as items are supposed to be in good condition!) and I'd defy anyone to be able to tell whereabouts the photoshopped area was.
> 
> I'd never dream of doing it to any item I was going to sell, though!
> 
> The only exception might be colour? Assuming I could make it look closer to the true colour (I'd never use it to enhance colour).


 
I think that many people in that profession distinguish between "photoshopping" and "beautifying"...if that makes sense.

I photoshop all of my items.  When a purses strap won't stand up on its own we use fishing line and a stand that is off camera, then we photoshop out the string so the strap "floats".  
Also, if there is a "fuzz" on the backdrop or on the bag that we missed and didn't see until later we will photoshop that out too.  Clone stamp tool is my friend 

Some companies "beautify" using photography techniques and photoshop.  From what I understand, the idea is that they try not to focus the camera on a flaw and instead shoot from further away and at an angle.  Some companies actually with airbrush out small scuffs and flaws that show up brighter under the photography lighting than they appear IRL.  This can be a very slippery slope, and where most mistakes are made. 

I'm not sure if FPH does either, but I know a lot of companies do "beautify" and I hope eventually buyer dissatisfaction steers those companies away from that.


----------



## chloehandbags

AmourCouture said:


> I think that many people in that profession distinguish between "photoshopping" and "beautifying"...if that makes sense.


 

Total sense. 




> I photoshop all of my items. When a purses strap won't stand up on its own we use fishing line and a stand that is off camera, then we photoshop out the string so the strap "floats".


 



I've done the same, in the past, with earrings! 

I don't see that as a problem, at all - as you say, it's not making something more beautiful, it's just making a better display.




> Also, if there is a "fuzz" on the backdrop or on the bag that we missed and didn't see until later we will photoshop that out too. Clone stamp tool is my friend


 



Again, fuzz isn't a permanent problem, so that's fine, too.




> Some companies "beautify" using photography techniques and photoshop. From what I understand, the idea is that they try not to focus the camera on a flaw and instead shoot from further away and at an angle. Some companies actually with airbrush out small scuffs and flaws that show up brighter under the photography lighting than they appear IRL. This can be a very slippery slope, and where most mistakes are made.


 

Exactly. 




> I'm not sure if FPH does either, but I know a lot of companies do "beautify" and I hope eventually buyer dissatisfaction steers those companies away from that.


 

Yes, I hope so, too. 

Great post, BTW, Amour!


----------



## KittyKat65

I don't know about Photoshopping, but I have seen some listings on their site where they mention "slight" blemishes or marks and instruct the potential customer to look at the photos and it's more than just "slight".  I also think their prices are very high for the condition of a lot of their items.


----------



## itsonly4me

KittyKat65 said:


> I don't know about Photoshopping, but I have seen some listings on their site where they mention "slight" blemishes or marks and instruct the potential customer to look at the photos and it's more than just "slight". I also think their prices are very high for the condition of a lot of their items.


 

Oh you are exactly right!!  I see this all the time! MUCH more than slight wear!  ugh!


----------



## Mimi-7

I think I have been very lucky with my Fashionphile purchases. Only half an hour ago, I  recieved my 5th bag from them, and it is stunning, looks just like it came from Louis Vuitton it's self. It did look very new in the photos, but it is even better in real life, especially since it is a 2006 bag (Louis Vuitton fuchia perforated speedy).
I was also pleased with the price as I had seen a few others on ebay that were more expensive and no where near as good condition.

It was also very well packed not squished up or folded, had a receipt and authenticity card in the pocket. I couldn't complain about the delivery either, I got an email that it was to be posted on Thursday night (our time) and it arrived Monday morning, half way round the world...

The other 4 bags I purchased were also the same, all better than I expected, and they will send to Australia which is a positive for me, so I hope I continue to have luck with them, although after reading that they are not so good at customer realations it would be a worry if something did go wrong and I had to deal with them from here....ahhhhhh....

If I had one gripe, it would be that twice they sent me a $20 discount voucher, and both times when I tried to use it on my next purchase, it said that it had expired, even once a day after I recieved it, so don't know what that is about...strange...


----------



## sydney-1980

KittyKat65 said:


> I don't know about Photoshopping, but I have seen some listings on their site where they mention "slight" blemishes or marks and instruct the potential customer to look at the photos and it's more than just "slight". I also think their prices are very high for the condition of a lot of their items.


 
Like this one!  http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=MARC JACOBS Ostrich Quilted Stam Tote

Here is now they describe the condition: "This bag has been gently used and there is some wear canvas from the handle and zipper pull."

There are stains and discoloration ALL OVER this bag!  Gently used???


----------



## blah956

omg. that bag is in bad condition. :X


----------



## chloehandbags

sydney-1980 said:


> Like this one! http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=MARC JACOBS Ostrich Quilted Stam Tote
> 
> Here is now they describe the condition: "This bag has been gently used and there is some wear canvas from the handle and zipper pull."
> 
> There are stains and discoloration ALL OVER this bag! Gently used???


 



Their prices really are pretty staggering, as well - the Chloe bags are almost 3x what I'd expect to see, on eBay, for bags in that condition.

I understand they're running a business and a bricks and mortar store, so their overheads will be far higher than many other sellers, but still.

Of course, how much they choose to ask for their items is their prerogative; but mis-describing/under-describing condition is not.

Also, I'm sure some of those bags look very familiar - I think they've bought at least some of them from private sellers, on eBay and are now attempting to resell them, on eBay (as well as in their store and on their website), at a huge mark-up (rather than having taken them on consignment, or sourced them from elsewhere).

Again, their prerogative, of course...


----------



## Crackberry

definitely not buying from them now.

i was tempted before but not anymore.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hmmmm, interesting thread. 
Here is my experience with Fashionphile: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-sad-story-i-need-some-cheering-up-489646.html

There was a huge stain on the back of the bag.....that was not mentioned in the ad and photos were taken to avoid showing the stain.
I was able to return that bag, and they said they had not noticed the stain.
They listed it again on Ebay a short time later, and the huge stain was not mentioned in the description there either.


----------



## CGS

Uhh, after seeing that "gently used" Marc Jacobs bag- I would never consider buying from them, I mean, they shouldn't even accept to sell that bag for one, but then to downplay the condition?


----------



## madsaboutu

Oh wow, thank goodness i saw this thread...i was going to purchase a wallet from them now I think I completely changed my mind!


----------



## Leeleerae

AmourCouture said:


> I think that many people in that profession distinguish between "photoshopping" and "beautifying"...if that makes sense.
> 
> I photoshop all of my items.  When a purses strap won't stand up on its own we use fishing line and a stand that is off camera, then we photoshop out the string so the strap "floats".
> Also, if there is a "fuzz" on the backdrop or on the bag that we missed and didn't see until later we will photoshop that out too.  Clone stamp tool is my friend
> 
> Some companies "beautify" using photography techniques and photoshop.  From what I understand, the idea is that they try not to focus the camera on a flaw and instead shoot from further away and at an angle.  Some companies actually with airbrush out small scuffs and flaws that show up brighter under the photography lighting than they appear IRL.  This can be a very slippery slope, and where most mistakes are made.
> 
> I'm not sure if FPH does either, but I know a lot of companies do "beautify" and I hope eventually buyer dissatisfaction steers those companies away from that.




I do the same thing as you. There is a huge difference between photo shopping out staging stuff and actually altering the way a bag looks.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I am not a fashionphile fan.


----------



## Lush Life

I've never bought from Fashionphile but this, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Vernis-Key-Cles-Change-Purse-OrangeSunset_W0QQitemZ160403443789QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2558ca504d,

I don't get: the BIN price is MORE than the price for the same item *brand new* at LV--and this item is _not _in perfect condition! Why would ANYONE do this? It just strikes me as bizarre. I'm relatively new to active buying and selling on eBay, so maybe more experienced eBayers can enlighten me: is this a common strategy? If so, why?


----------



## blah956

they probably do it because 

*perhaps their regular shopper doesn't know the real retail prices
*to get the real price they want after fees from ebay and paypal are deducted


----------



## beljwl

I am not saying fashionphile is perfect and not trying to make as much money as possible BUT..... It is also the original seller too. Since they are giving 30% to FP both parties want to make as much as possible.


----------



## BankOnIt

I just bought a bag from them over the weekend (paid with PayPal).  I'll let everyone know how it turns out.  I got burned by a seller on eBay and "revenge bought" a similar bag on fashionphile.  It's supposed to be in almost brand new condition and looked goregous in the pics - now, I've got a pit in my stomach after reading this thread!  I wish I'd done some research instead of going off of the site's (maybe old) reputation....


----------



## beljwl

BankOnIt said:


> I just bought a bag from them over the weekend (paid with PayPal). I'll let everyone know how it turns out. I got burned by a seller on eBay and "revenge bought" a similar bag on fashionphile. It's supposed to be in almost brand new condition and looked goregous in the pics - now, I've got a pit in my stomach after reading this thread! I wish I'd done some research instead of going off of the site's (maybe old) reputation....


 

I am sure you have nothing to worry about. I have bought (and sold) a few things with them and NEVER had any problems. I love the bags I got from them. And yes, every once in a while they even have GREAT deals,.


----------



## pecandanish

BankOnIt said:


> I just bought a bag from them over the weekend (paid with PayPal).  I'll let everyone know how it turns out.  I got burned by a seller on eBay and "revenge bought" a similar bag on fashionphile.  It's supposed to be in almost brand new condition and looked goregous in the pics - now, I've got a pit in my stomach after reading this thread!  I wish I'd done some research instead of going off of the site's (maybe old) reputation....


There must be a lot of satisfied customers though. 
They have a lot of GOOD feedback.  
I wouldn't worry, if you regret your purchase at all they have a very good return policy.

PS what was it?
I was looking at the cherry blossom pap and MC Speedy and they're both gone over the weekend...


----------



## pro_shopper

Lush Life said:


> I've never bought from Fashionphile but this,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-V...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2558ca504d,
> 
> I don't get: the BIN price is MORE than the price for the same item *brand new* at LV--and this item is _not _in perfect condition! Why would ANYONE do this? It just strikes me as bizarre. I'm relatively new to active buying and selling on eBay, so maybe more experienced eBayers can enlighten me: is this a common strategy? If so, why?


 
^What is the retail on that LV pochette Cles? I thought it was $350 USD?


----------



## blah956

pro_shopper said:


> ^What is the retail on that LV pochette Cles? I thought it was $350 USD?



$295 instores


----------



## itsonly4me

^^^You gotta pay more for the custom ink stain


----------



## chloehandbags

^


----------



## Lush Life

itsonly4me said:


> ^^^you gotta pay more for the custom ink stain


 
:d


----------



## Lush Life

itsonly4me said:


> ^^^you gotta pay more for the custom ink stain


:d:

Sorry for the double post. 

ETA: I just thought this was some sort of sales strategy designed to reach some specific "break even" price point--but it sounds like it really is just an attempt to maximize bids to a point at or above retail for a used and slightly damaged item. I definitely get _caveat emptor _always has to apply in any context, especially to an online auction; it just surprised me a bit. I wonder if it works . . .


----------



## BankOnIt

pecandanish said:


> There must be a lot of satisfied customers though.
> They have a lot of GOOD feedback.
> I wouldn't worry, if you regret your purchase at all they have a very good return policy.
> 
> PS what was it?
> I was looking at the cherry blossom pap and MC Speedy and they're both gone over the weekend...


 

Neither of those, although I was also looking at the MC Speedy!  I have been dying for Mahina, and her price on the black XXL was too good to pass up.  I like big bags.


----------



## zippy14u

Thanks for the heads up. Well... at least they are consistant.


----------



## sarahguz

I am currently buying something from them on *bay but am worried about the quality of the item.  I have wanted this item for a long time, but after hearing all of these horror stories I am worried that the quality won't be as described!  I probably should have asked more questions, but has anybody had major problems returning something (in person, I am planning on picking the item up) because of the quality issues? TIA!


----------



## angel i

just wanna say that i have been trying to purchase a bag off fashionphile for the last few days and although i did not complete the transaction due to some complications wif my credit card steven was v prompt with his replies to my numerious emails


----------



## missucc

I guess what one needs to understand is, in the consignment business there are 3 interested parties involved - consignee, buyer, consignor. There can never be a triple-win situation where consignee gets the highest price possible, buyer pays as low as possible, with consignor still making max. profit possible. Clearly, one, if not more, party would have to walk  away with less in order for the other party (or two) to have a gain. In a private buy/sell relationship, there are only two interested parties so its much easier to reach a happy medium where both the buyer and sellers get what they want.

In essence, only engage in consignment (as buyer/seller) if you are prepare to walk away with less or paying for more than market. Consider this the price of hassel-free selling/shopping I guess? Hence why there are still people willing to deal with FP. Hence they are able to ask for or offer ridiculous prices that do not reflect markt value.

That being said, I totally agree with the others on that CS and honesty (in product descriptions) are essential attributes of a successful business. Personally I wouldn't deal with FP but I am happy that there are others who are satisfied with their service.


----------



## MJLOVER33

*The way they run their business and how they make money and such is fine and understanded, but it's their part in not describing thieir items are accurate as possible to the consumer is wherein lies the problem. I've seen them TRY and sell an ink stained MJ bag and try and downplay how horrible the bag was. If you are gonna run a business, be honest and as accurate as possible. That's all *


----------



## blah956

i guess they figure "we can lie and say this MJ bag is lightly stained but we can't be at fault if we showed how bad the damage is in pictures." you know?


----------



## beljwl

missucc said:


> I guess what one needs to understand is, in the consignment business there are 3 interested parties involved - consignee, buyer, consignor. There can never be a triple-win situation where consignee gets the highest price possible, buyer pays as low as possible, with consignor still making max. profit possible. Clearly, one, if not more, party would have to walk away with less in order for the other party (or two) to have a gain. In a private buy/sell relationship, there are only two interested parties so its much easier to reach a happy medium where both the buyer and sellers get what they want.
> 
> In essence, only engage in consignment (as buyer/seller) if you are prepare to walk away with less or paying for more than market. Consider this the price of hassel-free selling/shopping I guess? Hence why there are still people willing to deal with FP. Hence they are able to ask for or offer ridiculous prices that do not reflect markt value.
> 
> That being said, I totally agree with the others on that CS and honesty (in product descriptions) are essential attributes of a successful business. Personally I wouldn't deal with FP but I am happy that there are others who are satisfied with their service.


 


I totally 10000000% agree with everything you just said


----------



## remedios03

WOW!!! Very HELPFUL thread. 
Great Info. 
Thanks


----------



## Chanel779

There are many amazing fair consignment shops such as Patina Consignments, Ann's Fabulous finds, A second chance retail etc etc. Many which I have purchased from without any issues. I understand they all run a business and need to make money but I have never seen so many complaints with misrepresenation and other issues as I have seen with Fashionphile. I had not read all the comments here prior to trying to purchase something from them and of course I ended up having a bad experience myself thankfully I didn't proceed with purchasing. I just don't understand how they keep getting positive feedback on ebay when all this is happening.


----------



## shoedivas

Wow..great thread. Ive never purchased from fashionphile but just today found a bag on their site that I really want...at $1200 over retail!  Its a limited edition but....Thats a bit much and now Im skeptical after all Ive read here and the re touched photos and such. Maybe I'll try to go to their store and see it in real life to check the condition, but I still think the price it just a bit too high.


----------



## Marionpasadena

I purchased a bag from fashionphile and was very happy with the condition and service. It looked better than in the pictures frankly. I don't like that they charge CA sales tax but I guess that is the rule....


----------



## KittyKat65

Hmmm, a crisis forced me to cancel a layaway after 31 days and I was charged a 5% fee on the total amount, not 5% on the down payment, so Fashionphile took $105 from me!  That hardly seems fair and I can't find any details on the policy on their site.  Unless I am blind there is no layaway info.  I am blown away by this fee and won't buy from them again.


----------



## mmmsc

KittyKat65 said:


> Hmmm, a crisis forced me to cancel a layaway after 31 days and I was charged a 5% fee on the total amount, not 5% on the down payment, so Fashionphile took $105 from me!  That hardly seems fair and I can't find any details on the policy on their site.  Unless I am blind there is no layaway info.  I am blown away by this fee and won't buy from them again.


It would be interesting to find if RealDeal or other sites have this kind of cancellation policy. Or what their cancellation policy actually is? Kitty, while I totally understand that it was not good for you to lose $105, I don't think it is entirely unfair. You (the person who put something on layaway, which is a committment) tied up their article for 30 days when they might have sold it to someone else. Just saying...


----------



## KittyKat65

mmmsc said:


> It would be interesting to find if RealDeal or other sites have this kind of cancellation policy. Or what their cancellation policy actually is? Kitty, while I totally understand that it was not good for you to lose $105, I don't think it is entirely unfair. You (the person who put something on layaway, which is a committment) tied up their article for 30 days when they might have sold it to someone else. Just saying...


I agree that a cancellation fee is necessary, but $105 is just absurd.  No matter, I learned a valuable lesson and won't be buying from Fashionphile again.  BTW, they just confirmed that their layaway policy is NOT on their site and claim to have sent it in e-mail to me with my purchase, but it was not on any e-mail.


----------



## mmmsc

KittyKat65 said:


> I agree that a cancellation fee is necessary, but $105 is just absurd.  No matter, I learned a valuable lesson and won't be buying from Fashionphile again.  BTW, they just confirmed that their layaway policy is NOT on their site and claim to have sent it in e-mail to me with my purchase, but it was not on any e-mail.


That is not good (that you did not know the cancellation policy), or I am sure you could have reconsidered putting down layaway $$.. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks mmmsc - I'm just glad it wasn't a crocodile Birkin!


----------



## MidNiteSun

wow....good thing I found this thread.  I saw a white LV watercolor speedy & was going to purchase it.  I just don't understand why they charge so much for used items.


----------



## petitechouchou

^Really?!


----------



## SWlife

I'm in the process of purchasing an item on layaway from Fashionphile. This is either the 2nd or 3rd item I've purchased from them.
I appreciate the opportunity to buy a rare bag and take a couple of months to do it.
I've been happy with them. I know their prices may seem high to some, but I know their reputation so am happy to deal with them, just for the piece of mind and outstanding service.
This is similar to having an oil change (bear with me on this analogy). I can either have the local oil change shop do it and pay him $32.05 and know that everything has been done correctly, or I can take my chances and have somebody's cousin do the oil change out in his yard under the oak tree. Sure he only charges me $10 if I supply the oil and filter, but can I be sure he did a thorough job and tightened  the bolts?
Rather pay a little more for the piece of mind. But that's just me.....


----------



## honestseller22

Thank you for the information, will take into consideration if I ever purchase from them.


----------



## blah956

gacats said:


> I'm in the process of purchasing an item on layaway from Fashionphile. This is either the 2nd or 3rd item I've purchased from them.
> I appreciate the opportunity to buy a rare bag and take a couple of months to do it.
> I've been happy with them. I know their prices may seem high to some, but I know their reputation so am happy to deal with them, just for the piece of mind and outstanding service.
> This is similar to having an oil change (bear with me on this analogy). I can either have the local oil change shop do it and pay him $32.05 and know that everything has been done correctly, or I can take my chances and have somebody's cousin do the oil change out in his yard under the oak tree. Sure he only charges me $10 if I supply the oil and filter, but can I be sure he did a thorough job and tightened  the bolts?
> Rather pay a little more for the piece of mind. But that's just me.....



with that analogy, the Louis Vuitton boutique would be the ones who charge more while fashionphile would be the $10 under the oak tree people. in most occasions, people here (including myself) have found that fashionphile charges more for used than buying new from the Louis Vuitton boutique.


----------



## beljwl

I am not going to defend everything about FP, they do have a lot of issues but I will defend them on their prices.

The main problem is that FP takes 30% of the sale(which is standard). So if FP sells a bag for only 10% under retail. That means the original seller looses 40% (plus tax) of the original purchase price. Of course the original seller wants to make as much money as possible. So that means that FP has to charge more. When people consign with them they have to charge whatever the seller sets the price at plus their 30%. When they do an outright purchase they check ebay and see what completed auctions end at and they judge it from there. And if you really think about the 30% they are taking. They have to pay ebay fees and paypal fees. Which are close to 20% and then the shipping costs. Plus they have employees and I am sure very high Beverly Hills rent. 

So as a buyer and a seller there is good and bad. As the seller it is hassle free. Let someone else do all the work. That is what you are paying the 30% for. Plus FP will most likely get more for your bag then you would, if you sold it on your own. As a buyer they offer hassle free returns. You are 99.5% sure you are going to get a real bag. Yes, FP is not perfect and they do have issues they really need to address. But we are not forced to buy or sell with them. If you do not like the prices they are paying or selling at then buy or sell it on your own. Read the ebay forum and then you might like FP a little more. It is pretty much hassle free transaction when you deal with them.

No one complains how expensive full priced LV is and how much profit they are making and how so many SA's treat the customers like crap. We keep coming back.


----------



## blah956

^that has pretty much been stated but i think if the price for a used/new item (not discontinued or rare) then it shouldn't be placed for more than retail value on ebay or on the internet.


----------



## beljwl

blah956 said:


> ^that has pretty much been stated but i think if the price for a used/new item (not discontinued or rare) then it shouldn't be placed for more than retail value on ebay or on the internet.


 
But if someone is willing to pay it, let them.  Fashionphile is not the only place you can get used LV. So just buy it from ebay or somewhere else it might be cheaper and don't give FP your money. Do the work of searching, bidding, maybe getting a fake or not as described bag and then deal with the seller who will not return your emails and then have to fight them.  

I am always surprised when I see a $100 gift card on ebay sell for $99 or even OVER $100. I think what idiot would pay that. But guess what, it is their choice to pay it. 

So when FP sells a damier speedy 30 say for $500 (a decent average used price) then the original seller only makes $350 from the sale. Then the seller is not happy. So if someone is willing to pay $685 (I think there is one listed right now at that price) the new buyer should know the retail is $690. It is not hard to go to vuitton.com and see the retail price, if there is no LV near you.  

No matter what, when you are using a 3rd party, there is no way to make all 3 parties happy. FP does all the work, like taking photos, listing it shipping it. 

Again I am not saying FP is perfect. They are a business looking to make money. They are providing us a service. If you do not like them, buy or sell the bag somewhere else.

Has anyone ever called FP and told them that there is a bag they would like to buy but it is over retail? I have told them a few times when I have seen things listed at over retail and they have adjusted the price. Most of the times it is a human typo. If the original seller sets their selling price. There is nothing FP can do. Again find the bag somewhere else. Do not buy it from there. It is not like buying directly from LV where there is no other way to get that bag cheaper.


----------



## blah956

beljwl said:


> But if someone is willing to pay it, let them.  Fashionphile is not the only place you can get used LV. So just buy it from ebay or somewhere else it might be cheaper and don't give FP your money. Do the work of searching, bidding, maybe getting a fake or not as described bag and then deal with the seller who will not return your emails and then have to fight them.
> 
> I am always surprised when I see a $100 gift card on ebay sell for $99 or even OVER $100. I think what idiot would pay that. But guess what, it is their choice to pay it.
> 
> So when FP sells a damier speedy 30 say for $500 (a decent average used price) then the original seller only makes $350 from the sale. Then the seller is not happy. So if someone is willing to pay $685 (I think there is one listed right now at that price) the new buyer should know the retail is $690. It is not hard to go to vuitton.com and see the retail price, if there is no LV near you.
> 
> No matter what, when you are using a 3rd party, there is no way to make all 3 parties happy. FP dioes all the work, like taking photos, listing it shipping it.
> 
> Again I am not saying FP is perfect. They are a business looking to make money. They are providing us a service. If you do not like them, buy or sell the bag somewhere else.



they have the right to screw over people by charging them more. i just wish there were more informed people to know they could call the louis vuitton boutique and save money by getting something brand new. 
it is just about what is fair. they aren't being fair to their customers. for them, it may not be important to be morally right as long as they're making $$$.


----------



## beljwl

blah956 said:


> they have the right to screw over people by charging them more. i just wish there were more informed people to know they could call the louis vuitton boutique and save money by getting something brand new.
> it is just about what is fair. they aren't being fair to their customers. for them, it may not be important to be morally right as long as they're making $$$.


 

The more they get for a bag then the happier the original seller is. It is up to the buyer to pay the price or not. So if the seller wants to pay that amount let them. 

I can go across the street to the market and pay $1 more for bread but that is my choice. I can drive all over town and try to find that bread for a cheaper price. Is the market across the street ripping me off?

As long as the bag FP is selling is real they are not hiding the price. It is up to us to pay it or not. If you think it is too high buy it somewhere else.


----------



## beljwl

I have bought 2 bags from them and been VERY happy with the prices I got. I think I just lucky and the seller did not set a high price reserve. 

Again if you think they are too high then buy it somewhere else... No one is forcing you to buy from them.


----------



## SWlife

I also need to mention that I am buying a limited, discontinued item that is no longer available. So I'm happy to pay the price I'm paying.


----------



## beljwl

gacats said:


> I also need to mention that I am buying a limited, discontinued item that is no longer available. So I'm happy to pay the price I'm paying.


 

What bag are you buying? Congrats.

See here is a happy buyer. I am sure the seller will be happy the bag is selling and going to a new mommy that is going to love it and fashionphile will be happy. No one is forcing gacats to buy the bag and she is happy. 

They would not be selling so many bags if the buyers thought they were being ripped off.


----------



## beljwl

crap... posted in wrong thread


----------



## DD101

blah956 said:


> with that analogy, the Louis Vuitton boutique would be the ones who charge more while fashionphile would be the $10 under the oak tree people. in most occasions, people here (including myself) have found that fashionphile charges more for used than buying new from the Louis Vuitton boutique.



I think that gcats means to compare FF to other ebay sellers (that's how I took her post).....FF will happily accept returns, no hassle. Not all ebay sellers will do this. FF has a good rep for selling authentic...yes there have been fakes posted in the past, but when alerted to this, they took them down. I realize their reputation is not spotless, but I can see how a buyer would feel more secure and protected buying from them, versus another no name ebay seller.





blah956 said:


> ^that has pretty much been stated but i think if the price for a used/new item (not discontinued or rare) then it shouldn't be placed for more than retail value on ebay or on the internet.



But why not? It's not illegal, it's a free market. Now there might be some people who do not know the prices for LV bags, but who's fault is that? FF is in business to make money, just like LV is, or any other legit business. Some might say LV (or Chanel, or any designer) is over charging for what they sell, who's to say? If people are willing to pay it, so be it.



blah956 said:


> they have the right to screw over people by charging them more. i just wish there were more informed people to know they could call the louis vuitton boutique and save money by getting something brand new.
> it is just about what is fair. they aren't being fair to their customers. for them, it may not be important to be morally right as long as they're making $$$.



I don't see this as morally wrong, they are not telling lies, they are not misleading (not claiming to have the cheapest price around). They put a price and people can pay it or not. It is fair. But like everything else we buy in our lives, maybe a car, or a house, or a nice pair of shoes or some jewelry, we usually investigate the prices first to make sure we get a good deal. If people choose not to do that, that is their choice. Freedom of choice.


----------



## blah956

beljwl said:


> What bag are you buying? Congrats.
> 
> See here is a happy buyer. I am sure the seller will be happy the bag is selling and going to a new mommy that is going to love it and fashionphile will be happy. No one is forcing gacats to buy the bag and she is happy.
> 
> They would not be selling so many bags if the buyers thought they were being ripped off.



i never said there was anything wrong with over charging people with discontinued, rare, hard to find, or limited edition items. i think it is morally wrong for fashionphile to charge more than retail on still in stock items to uneducated buyers.


----------



## sarahguz

I think the thing that really pisses me off about fashionphile is that they charge way too much for their bags to pay their rent etc.  If they didn't have a swanky beverly hills store and five people working there at all times, they could sell the bags for cheaper or make more of a profit.


----------



## momofgirls

I have to agree that there prices are a bit high and  they need to describe the condition of there item abit more accurately, what amazes me is I was trying to do a direct sale with them instead of consigning and the wanted to give me 30% of what the item cost and the item was like new only used for a week and they would turn around and sell it for close to retail.


----------



## beljwl

momofgirls said:


> I have to agree that there prices are a bit high and they need to describe the condition of there item abit more accurately, what amazes me is I was trying to do a direct sale with them instead of consigning and the wanted to give me 30% of what the item cost and the item was like new only used for a week and they would turn around and sell it for close to retail.


 

And once you factor in the ebay charges, paypal fees and shipping costs, employee pay, rent and time spent taking photos and listing it and packaging it up for shipping. How much profit does that really leave them for them? I have never sold on ebay but by the time you pay ebay fees and paypal isn't close to 20% in fees? Then UPS is not cheap. 

If you rather sell it on your own then go for it and make a few dollars more. But if someone bid over retail would you then tell them that they bid too high and only charge them what a "fair" price would be?   Heck no!!!! 

See as a seller, you want to make as much as possible, right? Well if you want to make as close to what you paid then they have to list it for more. There is no way for the seller and the buyer to both be happy when someone else is doing all the work. 

Again, I have bought and sold with them. Yes, It does sometimes bother me to see something I sold them going for way more then what they gave me. But I had that choice. I could have listed it and tried to sell it but I did not want to deal with listing it. To me it was easier to just sell it to them. But I have also sold them one bag that since it was not selling they had to reduce it to less then they paid me. Should I give them back money? 

you will always make more doing something yourself. It does not matter if it is changing the oil in your car or putting a new roof on your house. You are paying someone to do a service for you. That is what Fashionphile provides. Hassle free selling.


----------



## beljwl

Since they are so close to where i live. The 2 bags I bought from them, I saw in person before I bought them so I can't really say how they were described. If they are not describing the bags properly. Then that is 100% wrong. Again, they have faults for sure. they are not perfect. But no company is. But unlike ebay and there are plenty of bags that are not as decribed, fashionphile takes the bag back no questions asked. Good luck finding an ebay seller to be that willing to take a bag back. My friend just bought a bag and it is totally not as described. The seller is being an a-hole and does not want to take the bag bag. Now she has to file a SNAD. With Fashionphile as long as you do not remove the tag you can send it back no questions asked. 

It is not like they post the retail prices like some sites do and tell you what percent you are saving. I have even seen some legit resale sites post over inflated retail prices on Chanel bags since there is really no way to know if it is true or not since as we all know Chanel does not have a website that lists prices and their bags change every few months.


----------



## beljwl

sarahguz said:


> I think the thing that really pisses me off about fashionphile is that they charge way too much for their bags to pay their rent etc. If they didn't have a swanky beverly hills store and five people working there at all times, they could sell the bags for cheaper or make more of a profit.


 

You can say the same thing about any store that is in a high rent location. If LV did not have a location in BH would their bags be cheaper?


If anything it is less profit for them from their 30% they are keeping. The 30% is pretty standard. So other sites like yoogi's that still keeps 30% actually are making more profit. 

The biggest problem is not Fashionphiles rent it that BOTH the seller that wants to make as much as possible and the seller wants to pay the least amount possible and have fashionphile do all the work.


----------



## Jayne1

I just purchased a bag from them and it will be here in a few days.  It was more than I wanted to spend, but it is vintage and not one of the more popular styles, so it would be impossible to find elsewhere.

I asked if they could lower the price considering the scuffs, they refused... I thought about it for a while, decided not to let it go to *Bay and bought it.  I'll let everyone know how it goes when I receive it.

I'm kind of excited... this is my first purchase of a vintage bag. All my vintage bags were bought years ago, in the late '80s and '90s when they were new. I wish we knew that *Bay was coming, I would have taken better care of my old bags.


----------



## ms-whitney

beljwl said:


> And once you factor in the ebay charges, paypal fees and shipping costs, employee pay, rent and time spent taking photos and listing it and packaging it up for shipping. How much profit does that really leave them for them? I have never sold on ebay but by the time you pay ebay fees and paypal isn't close to 20% in fees? Then UPS is not cheap.
> 
> If you rather sell it on your own then go for it and make a few dollars more. But if someone bid over retail would you then tell them that they bid too high and only charge them what a "fair" price would be?   Heck no!!!!
> 
> See as a seller, you want to make as much as possible, right? Well if you want to make as close to what you paid then they have to list it for more. There is no way for the seller and the buyer to both be happy when someone else is doing all the work.
> 
> Again, I have bought and sold with them. Yes, It does sometimes bother me to see something I sold them going for way more then what they gave me. But I had that choice. I could have listed it and tried to sell it but I did not want to deal with listing it. To me it was easier to just sell it to them. *But I have also sold them one bag that since it was not selling they had to reduce it to less then they paid me. Should I give them back money? *
> 
> you will always make more doing something yourself. It does not matter if it is changing the oil in your car or putting a new roof on your house. You are paying someone to do a service for you. That is what Fashionphile provides. Hassle free selling.



this is a really good post and pretty much sums up any type of consignment business--and except for the bolded part which is also a good point, it pretty much sums up any type of business that makes a 'profit' there are costs of doing business that eats up that profit to a point where its a lot less then you'd think

that and no matter who buys or who gives to sell..its a choice.


----------



## wackynottacky

blah956 said:


> i never said there was anything wrong with over charging people with discontinued, rare, hard to find, or limited edition items. i think it is morally wrong for fashionphile to charge more than retail on still in stock items to uneducated buyers.




Agreed.


----------



## wackynottacky

wackynottacky said:


> Agreed.




Oops too to long writing my edit in above post so have to double post. 

 They  inflated prices before Christmas (the last time I looked at their prices) but right now there are many  used bags with minor signs of use (ie pen marks inside) that are selling for 25-40% off retail and more heavily used bags for nearly 50% or more off.  However some are only selling for 10% off retail if they're really in-demand pieces in really good shape. Many just-discontinued bags below, at, or above what they had been retail. In demand discontinued or limited edition pieces are seem to be generally above and way above what they were in retail. I guess the best advice is always research the bag your buying at least a bit, by like going to purseforum  and ebay and yoogi's closet to check out prices.


----------



## mumum

I see both sides of the argument. I agree we are free to make a choice to buy from them or not. All the power to them in that respect.

However, I am very happy also for this thread as it has educated me in actual experiences ( especially customer service). I for one, was planning to deal with them but now will not. 

Many sellers to choose from just like man buyers. Appreciate the OP giving more info on sellers, isn't that what this place is about? Helping fellow tpf's make more educated desicions.


----------



## baggrl4ever

The one experience I had with fashionphile was not positive.  I sold them one of my bags and they issued me a check that bounced.  I was charged my bank.  They issued me a new check and covered my bank fees but I just think that is a poor way to conduct business.


----------



## Jayne1

mumum said:


> I see both sides of the argument. I agree we are free to make a choice to buy from them or not. All the power to them in that respect.
> 
> *However, I am very happy also for this thread as it has educated me in actual experiences ( especially customer service). I for one, was planning to deal with them but now will not. *
> 
> Many sellers to choose from just like man buyers. Appreciate the OP giving more info on sellers, isn't that what this place is about? Helping fellow tpf's make more educated desicions.


If you mean to sell a bag with them, then I can't comment... but so far, I'm pleased with the customer service I received when purchasing.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

beljwl said:


> Say it out loud... And it will sound like you are saying so f-ing



Wow... I didn't know this! Clever play on words... and not words I'd ever want to see under my name, yikes.


----------



## aimtree

baggrl4ever said:


> The one experience I had with fashionphile was not positive.  I sold them one of my bags and they issued me a check that bounced.  I was charged my bank.  They issued me a new check and covered my bank fees but I just think that is a poor way to conduct business.



Wow that's crazy!
You would have thought that they would have a pool of money in their business account to pay people with.
I once had a check from them sent to the wrong apartment address, I got it, but now I only get them to pay via paypal.
To be fair, of all the places I have consigned or done direct purchase with, I am still happiest with them, just as they pay within hours of getting the item and they email to say they got it.
I have delbt with two other (well known on TPF) stores and had bigger issues with both of them, one low balled me on a direct purchase price once they had my item due to worse condition than expected, then listed it as "mint" another was very bad at communicating, so much that it made me stressed out, so to me fashionphile is the one I use.


----------



## Jayne1

I received my bag and am quite pleased with Fashionphile.  Yes, there was a bit more wear than shown in the pictures, but really not that much, nor was it unexpected. Other than over-paying (I couldn't resist , I certainly didn't have to buy it at that price) I think it was a very easy transaction.  Also they were very helpful through emails.

If I ever see anything else I like, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from them again.


----------



## limom

Hi,
Is there any problem with authenticity?
Or just pricing issues? (Ok by me)
Is there a better time to consign with them?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Wow I was thinking about maybe getting a purse off fashionpile one day but now im not so sure after reading all these replies.

I love Annes Fabulous Finds. The customer service is great and you get the hand bag in the exact condition shown and described. I just noticed that fashionpile has a larger selection of handbags.


----------



## shibumiflowers

limom said:


> Hi,
> Is there any problem with authenticity?
> Or just pricing issues? (Ok by me)
> Is there a better time to consign with them?


 

There had been many incidences where they've listed fake LVs, as indicated by members and the authenticators in the "authenticate this ..." forum.


----------



## missbanff

^^And Dior, and Fendi.


----------



## limom

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Guccifreak

I don't mean to go off subject but has anyone consign w/Ann Fabulous Find; Who's better to consign with Fashionphile or Ann Fabulous Find; has few LV & couple of Gucci needs to sell.  I need bigger bag.


----------



## beljwl

Guccifreak said:


> I don't mean to go off subject but has anyone consign w/Ann Fabulous Find; Who's better to consign with Fashionphile or Ann Fabulous Find; has few LV & couple of Gucci needs to sell. I need bigger bag.


 

I would contact Ann's, Yoogi's and Fashionphile and see who offers you the most. Then go with them. They are all about the same.


----------



## Guccifreak

thanks beljwl


----------



## FONDAKIMI

missbanff said:


> Actually, besides the MC, they've been caught with a fake Pap and a fake Fendi, I believe.


 

Really? How would you know? I just bought a beautiful Fendi on there and was going to add a LV denim bag too. Can anyone authenticate them for me?  Ill put the link below from auction page with pics of alll hardware and bags..
Thanks

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...17736&caTitle=LOUIS VUITTON Denim Mini Pleaty

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390186187309


----------



## missbanff

FONDAKIMI said:


> Really? How would you know? I just bought a beautiful Fendi on there and was going to add a LV denim bag too. Can anyone authenticate them for me?  Ill put the link below from auction page with pics of alll hardware and bags..
> Thanks
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...17736&caTitle=LOUIS VUITTON Denim Mini Pleaty
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390186187309



I know because it's been discussed openly here on this forum. Do a search on Fashionphile and you'll find lots of info. They are a reputable seller but they are not "completely trustworthy", as some here would have you believe. Just proof that you should always authenticate your purchase first, no matter who the seller is. 

As for your links, you'll need to post them in the appropriate "authenticate this" forums.


----------



## beljwl

I am not saying this happens often and I am not defending Fashionphile for selling fakes but people have bought fakes at the boutiques of the brand they are buying. Like my friend bought a LV speedy at LV (I was with her) then noticed the pattern was not straight and tried to take it back and was told it was a fake. There is a long thread in the LV section about it. Others have bought fake bags at places like saks, NM and other places like that. So no matter where you buy it you are not 100% safe from buying a fake.


----------



## missbanff

beljwl said:


> I am not saying this happens often and I am not defending Fashionphile for selling fakes but people have bought fakes at the boutiques of the brand they are buying. Like my friend bought a LV speedy at LV (I was with her) then noticed the pattern was not straight and tried to take it back and was told it was a fake. There is a long thread in the LV section about it. Others have bought fake bags at places like saks, NM and other places like that. So no matter where you buy it you are not 100% safe from buying a fake.



Good point. 

I am not trying to vilify FP either--it's just that someone who is new to a particular brand would probably never know what to look for in terms of authenticity, and people on here have stated that FP can be trusted "unconditionally".  You could sell me a fake Chanel and I'd be none the wiser. 

You also bring up an excellent point why I would NOT recommend that someone have LV (other than a Manager) authenticate their bag (in most cases, not saying that your friend shouldn't have). Most SA's are just not properly trained. 

It's scary to think that could happen at a boutique.


----------



## momofgirls

I have to say that compare to a few years ago they have improved there communcation is much better.


----------



## saira1214

Yes, I sold to them a couple of times and they took a long time posting my bags.  Each time, I had to contact them, but they responded promptly.  They told me the hold up was that they had to have three different people authenticate the bag.  Makes me think they are getting wiser.


----------



## SWlife

I just received a bag from them yesterday. I have been and continue to be pleased with Fashionphile.


----------



## vuittonista

bedelia said:


> I wonder why they still have 100% feedback??



I do wonder how they manage to get 100% feedback. I know eBay allows buyers to change the negative feedback to neutral if issue has been resolved. Maybe if you leave a negative feedback, you may get a faster response from them.


----------



## Awwgeez

this person has over 97 bids and their all with fashionphile, coincidence? 

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....eName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink


----------



## shibumiflowers

^^^
LOL...  I have pointed this out too, in the past.  I've seen very strange bidding histories where bidders who have 0 FB, bid only on fashionphile's items never win but the winner bids were over the reserve!  Yeah, I don't really believe in coincidences like this.


----------



## sweetie_sg

shibumiflowers said:


> ^^^
> LOL... I have pointed this out too, in the past. I've seen very strange bidding histories where bidders who have 0 FB, bid only on fashionphile's items never win but the winner bids were over the reserve! Yeah, I don't really believe in coincidences like this.


----------



## Apricot Summers

vuittonista said:


> I do wonder how they manage to get 100% feedback. I know eBay allows buyers to change the negative feedback to neutral if issue has been resolved. Maybe if you leave a negative feedback, you may get a faster response from them.





Fashionphile is part of a special group of sellers that are catered to and have their own, special, upper level reps at Ebay.

They get feedback revision rights, lower listing fees and lots of goodies that the rest of the Ebay populace is paying for.

BTW the bidding is probably just Emily and Ben's way of getting their prices up.     Sarah doesn't really run the company - she was living overseas for a year or more, and Ben and Emily run the business.


----------



## momofgirls

That not good at all, I thought Sarah run the business.
There communcation as improved but I still don't get there prices for pre owned item.
For example this wallet is $475 at the LV store, why is it $550 at FP

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...TON Monogram Trunks & Bags Complice Wallet LV


----------



## Bradysmum

they charge what the market can bare.  For some, they do not live close to an LV store.  The price difference makes up for their travel time, meals, etc.


----------



## shoeluver2

OMG. I just looked up their feedback on Toolhaus. It's awful. I will never bid on their items!!!
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashionphile+(&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## beljwl

shoeluver2 said:


> OMG. I just looked up their feedback on Toolhaus. It's awful. I will never bid on their items!!!
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=fashionphile+(&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


 

I just looked at the link. Yes, they do have some neutral and neg feedback. Considering how many bags they sell daily, the amount of neutral and neg feedback is not that many.


----------



## beljwl

I have said this before. 

When using a reseller to do all the work you are never going to get a happy buyer and seller when it comes to a selling price. If they were to sell a Speedy for $500 then that means the seller only makes $350 once Fashionphile takes their money. So for the seller to make as much as they can, that means Fashionphile has to charge more. 

Fashionphile provides a service for people that either do not want to deal selling on their own or for buyers who do not want to deal with ebay or private sellers. Once you figure in all the fees they pay, that they do ALL the work by taking great photos, writing up a listing, listing it, packaging it up, mailing it out, paying their employees, paying for their rent and everything else that goes into owning a business like taxes. They are probably not really making that much. 

As a seller - if you think they take too much, then sell it on your own and do all the work. Deal with all the pain in the butt buyers. And since they are a known and trusted name they will get more for the bag then you probably would. 

As a buyer - If you think they are too expensive, then DON'T buy from them. Spend hours trying to find the same bag for a better price. 

I am not saying they are perfect. Yes, they make mistakes. Which I will not defend them on. But when it comes to their pricing, no one is making you either buy or sell to them. If you do not like their fees or their selling prices, then buy or sell it somewhere else.


----------



## Roe

I wish I would have read this thread an hour ago. I just won an auction on Ebay for a LV Knightsbridge bag which I fell in love with. Now I feel like maybe I shouldn't have jumpted the gun so quickly


----------



## shibumiflowers

^^
make sure you authenticate.  As many of our members and authenticators here have pointed out, they have listed fakes and not once or twice.  In addition, the condition of the bag have been known to be a lot worse than how they pictured or described.  Good luck.


----------



## HandbagAngel

beljwl said:


> I have said this before.
> 
> When using a reseller to do all the work you are never going to get a happy buyer and seller when it comes to a selling price. If they were to sell a Speedy for $500 then that means the seller only makes $350 once Fashionphile takes their money. So for the seller to make as much as they can, that means Fashionphile has to charge more.
> 
> Fashionphile provides a service for people that either do not want to deal selling on their own or for buyers who do not want to deal with ebay or private sellers. Once you figure in all the fees they pay, that they do ALL the work by taking great photos, writing up a listing, listing it, packaging it up, mailing it out, paying their employees, paying for their rent and everything else that goes into owning a business like taxes. They are probably not really making that much.
> 
> As a seller - if you think they take too much, then sell it on your own and do all the work. Deal with all the pain in the butt buyers. And since they are a known and trusted name they will get more for the bag then you probably would.
> 
> As a buyer - If you think they are too expensive, then DON'T buy from them. Spend hours trying to find the same bag for a better price.
> 
> I am not saying they are perfect. Yes, they make mistakes. Which I will not defend them on. But when it comes to their pricing, no one is making you either buy or sell to them. If you do not like their fees or their selling prices, then buy or sell it somewhere else.


 

Well said!  FP also accepts returns.  IMO, FP is safer to shop with, compares with many other independent sellers.  BTW, I am not associated with FP in any way.


----------



## ms-whitney

to add to that, people who usually complain about a system should go and try, to do it themselves and give that business competition and show them how to do it so to speak.. or realize there is more to the situation that meets the eye.


----------



## Roe

shibumiflowers said:


> ^^
> make sure you authenticate.  As many of our members and authenticators here have pointed out, they have listed fakes and not once or twice.  In addition, the condition of the bag have been known to be a lot worse than how they pictured or described.  Good luck.




I tried going to the LV Authenticate thread but it says page not open. Did they close it?


----------



## diorella78

The only thing I find joyless w Fashionphile is not the prices, per se....but the way they do bidding. Starting at $.99 or 'buy it now' for $1000.......when the reserve is around $950. If I could buy something NOW , I would do so. We're all looking to save some money and obviously they have a business to run but as I said, I don't really find bidding that way so intriguing. I will scroll through some items and if I see something I am willing to buy outright I will, but otherwise.....meh. This also leads them to relisting ad nauseum, seeing the same item 5 or 6 times. If they started the bidding at their lowest acceptable price I think it would attract higher bids in the end.... so discouraging reaching $800 on a $925 item only to find the ugly 'reserve not met' tagline---at least IMO. Like I said, I appreciate they have a business to run, made much more difficult the past 2 years for luxury items, but I still turn to ebay for a 'deal' in the end.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I agree with you, I bid on one of their auctions once and actually won (I NEVER win auctions, hence why I only do BIN now) but it didn't meet the reserve that's so annoying.  And as I've said before I think they're overpriced too.  And yes I understand why they are but still it doesn't change the fact that they are


----------



## FrankieP

I just bought an expensive bag from their online store, I paid it off bit by bit on a layaway program, but now that it's here I'm really disappointed. 

The sealant on the sides of the leather handles is all chipped and there are stains on the handles and on the bag. The listing on their store has been taken down now but whilst it said the bag was used it certainly didn't disclose this much damage. The bag is a tan YSL Rive Gauche, and where the tan sealant has been scuffed off on the sides of the handles, an ugly black shows through which is really noticeable. The handles and messenger strap are all damaged. The sides of the bag at each ond of the zippered opening have grey grime, and this is a bag I paid nearly $900 for! I was ready to pay that for a bag in the condition that she claimed it was in; I won't accept paying that for a bag in _this_ condition. I've not used the bag at all and have immediately wrapped it back up in the paper it came in, ready to go straight back again.

So I've emailed to ask for a refund, but am worried they're going to stiff me because as I was unpacking it my partner clipped the tag off for me without thinking. I didn't think much of it at the time either as I expected that buying from a big seller like that there wouldn't be a problem - boy was I wrong! I don't think it should matter though, as regardless of whether the security tag has been clipped off or not, the fact remains that *the bag is in MUCH worse condition than it was listed as being in*!!! That's a dishonesty and fraud that shouldn't be overridden by her own rule regarding the silly security tag!

Hopefully I'll hear back soon, but after reading some of this thread and the litany of similar complaints by other people I don't know what to expect. Will go take some photos in the meantime.

This is so crappy and disappointing. *"Our mission is to make shopping for pre-owned bags easy, fun, and safe."* Well I'm not having any fun......


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ sorry to hear that Frankie, IM sure a refund wont be a problem given the condition of the bag. Ive heard alot of horror stories about FF's descriptions not being accurate. Good Luck getting a refund!


----------



## Pitagurl10

wondering whether their items r authentic as they claim...


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks, *Awwgeez*. Your name makes me laugh btw as that's pretty much what I said when I looked the bag over! ush:

I'm just so disappointed as I'd been saving to pay that bag off for ages, and had been looking for one for around 2 years before that. I knew this was a lot to pay for a second hand bag but from the description it sounded in near new condition, but as it turns out there are whole chunks of that sealant missing. It must have been carried absolutely everyday, as I have a black one I carry loads and I checked the sealant on the sides of the handles on it and it's perfect. It's not like it's a common problem and the stuff just falls off, this baby has really seen some use! 

I wouldn't mind if I'd _known_ about the damage and had paid a fair price for that - I think $650 or $700 would have been fair - but I'm more pissed than anything that they hid it. Even if the listing had said 'some marks' they should still fully disclose exactly what those are. The bag has obviously been hand carried the whole time as the sides of the handles are way more worn than the messenger strap, even though that has pieces missing too. There are also marks on the leather of the handles and two white marks upon the front of that bag, one with a big greasy stain around it. Sigh.

Now that I've had my vent I think I'd be happy with a part-refund if they won't take it back so that although I'm sad it's not as good as I'd expected, at least I wouldn't be out of pocket more than it's worth. Just checked what I paid again and it was fricking $899 plus $45 to post. That money gets you a new bag nowadays on ebay if you hold out for the right one! I can't afford to spend that much on a bag this damaged, I'd never sell it for that amount given the condition.. and it's just not fair, dangit! *stamps foot*


----------



## Louiebabeee

post like this make me a bit worried because i am just about to send my bag to them to try to sell it. I dont mind the % they will take out, and i do not sell on e bay. Anything i have seen on their site looks authentic to me,and i like that they have a real store as well as the site.  I'm not sure why so many people say they sell fake bags? sounds like a rumor....


----------



## ms-whitney

some fakes are so good its hard to catch, and they are not exactly the experts on all brands out there, there are bound to be cracks in that system, though they are generally good with accepting returns if found to be fake

frankie i am so sorry that happened! but to play devil's advocate it is hard for them to say, that you didn't use it, HOWEVER if they had sent it to you in that crappy condition you should take photos of it and send it to them, explaining that it is in the *exact* condition sent, and if they were honest sellers they'd let you return.

i think the security tags are only to make sure the buyer doesn't use and then try and return..or switch bags..


----------



## FrankieP

Here's the bag:


----------



## FrankieP

More pics:


----------



## FrankieP

More pics:


----------



## FrankieP

ms-whitney said:


> some fakes are so good its hard to catch, and they are not exactly the experts on all brands out there, there are bound to be cracks in that system, though they are generally good with accepting returns if found to be fake
> 
> frankie i am so sorry that happened! but to play devil's advocate it is hard for them to say, that you didn't use it, HOWEVER if they had sent it to you in that crappy condition you should take photos of it and send it to them, explaining that it is in the *exact* condition sent, and if they were honest sellers they'd let you return.
> 
> i think the security tags are only to make sure the buyer doesn't use and then try and return..or switch bags..



How could I have used it and created that much damage - I've had it 12 hours, lol! Besides I've just returned from being away having my leg operated on to remove a titanium rod from the centre of my tibia - I have 8 staples in my knee and am walking with a walking stick, dosed up on Endone - I couldn't take the bag out and trash it even if I wanted to! ush: Baiting and switching is a bit far fetched too, these aren't exactly common bags, it's taken me 2 years to find one and I'm a genuine collector who's been collecting bags and posting here for years. 

I do know what you mean though, but seriously it's a heck of a lot of effort to try and rip someone off by switching bags! If they try and fob me off on that line I'm sure as hell not going to lie down and take it. Let's look at it this way: 

One the one hand I'm a genuine collector who's has a collection thread many pages long, and as a buyer (and seller) I have perfect feedback on here and on ebay and have had Want To Buy requests looking for this bag - I'm an honest buyer wanting this bag in this colour specifically as I already own it in black and simply adore the style. On the other hand Fashionphile has a reputation of unreliable contact, and for selling fakes, and also many negative feedbacks on ebay and also on here in this thread for repeatedly selling items that are in worse condition than they are listed to be in. Tag still on or not, let's face it it's hardly out of character for them to have done this to me too. I just wish I'd seen this thread before purchasing, because if I had I wouldn't..! ush:


----------



## ms-whitney

oh i'm not saying you! i'm just saying buyers in general..there are always scammers and i'm saying in their position they would want to protect their best interests, but i also did note that you probably didn't have time to use it, and if your pictures show exactly the same bag they shipped out, it would be just a miscommunication on their part to you about the exact condition of the bag if that makes sense..and even if you cut the tag it wouldn't matter because the bag is in the same condition they sent it in? plus you just got it


----------



## FrankieP

Lol, I know you didn't mean me specifically either, but I was more just talking through it as if they did try to use that line with me I'd turn all kinds of funny colours with angriness! Grrr! :censor:


----------



## laloki

Arghh Franks the state of that bag is appalling!  How on earth the seller thinks that they could get away with selling you the bag in such poor condition and not say anything is beyond me.  To think that you have been waiting so long to get this bag, paying the $$$ that you paid and then get sent a trashed bag must truly make you feel very angry and ripped off.

I hope that the seller refunds you fully as this is one sad bag.


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks Loki. Just realised too those white marks show up in just about all of those pics up there. What a shame, it's such a beautiful bag but just hasn't been looked after. 

A tPF friend on Twitter said about initiating a Paypal claim. I paid by Paypal but it's a payment plan so there are four transactions, and as the sale wasn't through ebay I'm unsure of the coverage. Will check it out though.


----------



## FrankieP

Have checked and I can open a dispute with Paypal. I think I'll have to open four disputes, one for each individual payment, but it's good to know that's there as a backup. I'm dropping them a line though to see if there's anyway to link the payments so that it's one complaint for the one transaction.


----------



## missbanff

Louiebabeee said:


> post like this make me a bit worried because i am just about to send my bag to them to try to sell it. I dont mind the % they will take out, and i do not sell on e bay. Anything i have seen on their site looks authentic to me,and i like that they have a real store as well as the site.  I'm not sure why so many people say they sell fake bags? sounds like a rumor....



It's NOT a rumor, trust me. I've been in the LV forum long enough to see at least 3 that I can remember. Plus a fake Fendi and Dior (do a search on here and you will find the threads).

TO be clear, they do not _try_ and sell fakes, but as a company that touts itself as "trustworthy".....fakes keep slipping through and are listed for sale. To give them credit, they either pull the listing or give a refund once it it pointed out to them. BUT IT CONTINUES TO HAPPEN. 

And *that* is the issue.


----------



## Awwgeez

Has Fashionphile gotten back to you yet regarding a return Frankie?


----------



## Anna_525

Been lurking on this thread - just wanted to say that I walked into an LV store to ask about my LV that had handles chipping the way it looks on *FrankieP's* photos...and sadly, that's how I found out my bag was a fake. The SA told me the real LVs do not do that. They do not authenticate alright at stores, but they will be quick to tell you, too "that is not one of ours" if you ask about repairs and you have a fake


----------



## momofgirls

Oh, that bad.
I hope you get your money back.
Thats alot of sealant issues.


----------



## missbanff

Anna_525 said:


> Been lurking on this thread - just wanted to say that I walked into an LV store to ask about my LV that had handles chipping the way it looks on *FrankieP's* photos...and sadly, that's how I found out my bag was a fake. The SA told me the real LVs do not do that. They do not authenticate alright at stores, but they will be quick to tell you, too "that is not one of ours" if you ask about repairs and you have a fake



Just an FYI-Frankie's bag is a YSL.
Also-personally I would not trust the word of an LV SA, unless it was the manager; most are just not knowledgable enough to distinguish fakes from authentics, especially vintage pieces.


----------



## lunette

FrankieP said:


> Thanks, *Awwgeez*. Your name makes me laugh btw as that's pretty much what I said when I looked the bag over! ush:
> 
> I'm just so disappointed as I'd been saving to pay that bag off for ages, and had been looking for one for around 2 years before that. I knew this was a lot to pay for a second hand bag but from the description it sounded in near new condition, but as it turns out there are whole chunks of that sealant missing. It must have been carried absolutely everyday, as I have a black one I carry loads and I checked the sealant on the sides of the handles on it and it's perfect. It's not like it's a common problem and the stuff just falls off, this baby has really seen some use!
> 
> I wouldn't mind if I'd _known_ about the damage and had paid a fair price for that - I think $650 or $700 would have been fair - but I'm more pissed than anything that they hid it. Even if the listing had said 'some marks' they should still fully disclose exactly what those are. The bag has obviously been hand carried the whole time as the sides of the handles are way more worn than the messenger strap, even though that has pieces missing too. There are also marks on the leather of the handles and two white marks upon the front of that bag, one with a big greasy stain around it. Sigh.
> 
> Now that I've had my vent I think I'd be happy with a part-refund if they won't take it back so that although I'm sad it's not as good as I'd expected, at least I wouldn't be out of pocket more than it's worth. Just checked what I paid again and it was fricking $899 plus $45 to post. That money gets you a new bag nowadays on ebay if you hold out for the right one! I can't afford to spend that much on a bag this damaged, I'd never sell it for that amount given the condition.. and it's just not fair, dangit! *stamps foot*




I think you should rethink this, maybe.  The sealant thing really sticks in my craw..  because it's not consistent with the wear on the rest of the bag, unless I'm missing something.  Think about it, the one you own and use all the time has perfect edgecoating.  This one is a mess.  

I'm not an YSL boardie or fan or expert, just a junk store junkie who buys authentic bags of any kind as long as they're good.  Edgecoating is a big factor in determining quality and authenticity, good stuff lasts, cheap stuff bubbles or peels. It looks rubbery, like this you have, more like it's been glued on as opposed to an actual finish to the edges of the leather.  Are you positive this is authentic?


----------



## beljwl

missbanff said:


> Just an FYI-Frankie's bag is a YSL.
> *Also-personally I would not trust the word of an LV SA, unless it was the manager; most are just not knowledgable enough to distinguish fakes from authentics, especially vintage pieces*.


 

I know this is off topic but 99.99% of LV SA's (managers included) are clueless. Managers might be even worse. Since they all seem to have a "know it all" attitude. 

I was with a friend that bought a speedy *at the boutique* and then realized when she got home it was not aligned right so she wanted to exchange it. When she brought it back, they told her it was a fake. She had the receipt and everything for the bag. I was with her when she bought the bag and then again when they told her it was a fake. 

Here is the thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/lv-sells-fakes-566706.html


----------



## missbanff

^^Eek. 

I find that many LV employees have that 'tude. It's off-putting.


----------



## Anna_525

missbanff said:


> Just an FYI-Frankie's bag is a YSL.
> Also-personally I would not trust the word of an LV SA, unless it was the manager; most are just not knowledgable enough to distinguish fakes from authentics, especially vintage pieces.


 
I know FrankieP's bag is a YSL.... the chipping reminded me of my LV handles


----------



## FrankieP

Hi everyone. Fashionphile contacted me through Twitter and said to send it back for a refund. Someone called Moriah also responded to my emails and said to return it and they'd take it back if the tag wasn't cut. She clearly hadn't read either of my two emails in which I'd explained that the tag was cut by mistake but I'd only had the bag a few hours and certainly hadn't used it! I hope they're not going to try and make an issue out of the fact the tag's cut, it's not like I've had it two weeks and taken it out on the town everyday, then asked for a refund! 

So now waiting for another reply.


----------



## FrankieP

Alrighty, Sarah replied again on Twitter and I've had another reply to my email confirming about the cut tag, and it's all okay - I'm sending it back on Monday and will get a refund within 24hrs of it's arrival. 

SUCH a relief. It's still hugely disappointing that it's all turned out this way, but getting a refund approved is the right resolution.


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Yes well, hopefully they will re list it and show all the major flaws, so another buyer wont have to go through this. Happy that your getting your refund Frankie, I hope you find this bag again, but in better condition. GL!


----------



## momofgirls

Good for you Frankie, I am happy that you are getting your money back.


----------



## FrankieP

Thank you both! Despite all the past bad press they've had with many similar stories posted on here, they are at least doing the right thing by me and that should be shared too. Sarah on Twitter:

_"@BeautyCorrupt  No sweat. It's worrisome buying online but, if we make a mistake, tags off & no matter how long u've had it- we refund 100%"_


So I'm very glad it's turned out okay [even though I still need to pay to send the bag back], and yes, I shall return to hunting this now even more elusive HG YSL! <SIGH>


----------



## bags_addicted

I'm sorry to hear so much negative experiences from FashionPhile.com
I had a very positive experience though...

I bought a limited edition Cabas Raye GM in denim and when I got it I realized the Judy Blame charm was missing..so I quickly put them bag in the box, returned it using Fedex insured, with Confirmation Delivery, 2 days later I called and Natalie and Maria answered my call, refunded me fully (less shipping) the next day.

If you cut off the tag, either accidentally or not, it will void the refund policy. It stated very clearly in order to get a refund you cannot remove the FashionPhile red tag.

Yes they mention the IMPERFECTION very secretly, you have to click under the CONDITIONS tab. You can ask them to send you specific PHOTOS on the part where they say have the Scratches, ink marks and so forth. They sent it to me. You have to insist.

Good LUck


----------



## laloki

*Frankie* that is great news about your refund, bummer though that is going to cost money to return the bag, but the main thing is you aren't stuck with an expensive flawed bag.  I must also say kudos to Fashionphile for getting in touch and sorting it out so quickly.


----------



## SWlife

Thus far I've been happy with FP.
Frankie, I am so very sorry about this hassle, but am glad FP is doing the right thing. I think perhaps they had better send the bag out for repair or just trash it altogether.
I hope you find your HG someday.


----------



## Jayne1

Awwgeez said:


> ^^ *Yes well, hopefully they will re list it and show all the major flaws, so another buyer wont have to go through this. *Happy that your getting your refund Frankie, I hope you find this bag again, but in better condition. GL!


It will be interesting to watch their listing for that, won't it?


----------



## Jayne1

bags_addicted said:


> I'm sorry to hear so much negative experiences from FashionPhile.com
> I had a very positive experience though...
> 
> I bought a limited edition Cabas Raye GM in denim and when I got it I realized the Judy Blame charm was missing..so I quickly put them bag in the box, returned it using Fedex insured, with Confirmation Delivery, 2 days later I called and Natalie and Maria answered my call, refunded me fully (less shipping) the next day.
> 
> If you cut off the tag, either accidentally or not, it will void the refund policy. It stated very clearly in order to get a refund you cannot remove the FashionPhile red tag.
> 
> Yes they mention the IMPERFECTION very secretly, you have to click under the CONDITIONS tab.* You can ask them to send you specific PHOTOS on the part where they say have the Scratches, ink marks and so forth. They sent it to me. You have to insist.*
> 
> Good LUck


I was interested in a bag and asked for specific photos and after a few days and my second email asking, they got back to me and said the bag was in the store and they couldn't take more pictures.  Someone else emailed me and answered my questions about the condition (I wanted to see close-ups of something) but she said she couldn't take additional pictures.

Just to let others know that they don't always accommodate with photos...


----------



## ShesLola

I was watching something they had listed on ebay but after reading these pages I'm kinda scared to buy from them now.  Even the authenticators here say that they continue to have fake bags listed.  ugh.


----------



## maxxout

Anyone know if Fashionphile has a return policy?  I can't reach them or find this on their web site.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## kemilia

If you click the "shipping" tab on the handbag's description page, the return info is there: 

_"RETURNS: 
If you are not satisfied with your item, you may return it for a refund within 5 days of the date received with this security tag attached. In order to avoid unnecessary returns, please read the description and view the photos carefully, especially noting the size of the items and any flaws. Read more here"_

Hope this helps.


----------



## maxxout

Fantastic...thank yo so much kemilia



kemilia said:


> If you click the "shipping" tab on the handbag's description page, the return info is there:
> 
> _"RETURNS:
> If you are not satisfied with your item, you may return it for a refund within 5 days of the date received with this security tag attached. In order to avoid unnecessary returns, please read the description and view the photos carefully, especially noting the size of the items and any flaws. Read more here"_
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## maxxout

*kemilia*

Knowing that, I just purchased a shrug  sp? style in 05 caramel ( my hg color ).  Don't know anything about this style so needed to know if I could return.  It was 25% off...memorial day sale I guess.
Thanks again so much for that speedy response.


----------



## kemilia

You're welcome. 

I would suggest doing a search on this site about them, I seem to remember some tpf'ers not being real pleased with Fashionphile's level of service, though I could be wrong.


----------



## kemilia

Darn, I'm sorry I didn't mention the service issue in my first post but their stuff is authentic. I saw that shrug you are referring to, so nice but i am too poor. .


----------



## maxxout

kemilia said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I would suggest doing a search on this site about them, I seem to remember some tpf'ers not being real pleased with Fashionphile's level of service, though I could be wrong.



Yes, I remember not too long ago that someone was not happy with them but mostly people have been.  I love a return policy in any case!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Fashionphile will honor their return policy.  Hopefully you will love your new Shrug.  Congratulation!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Fashionphile is awesome! I returned a bag to them once and they credited my cc the same day they rec'd the return! The owner Sarah is super nice!! Very fast replies to emails, you can find her on twitter!


----------



## louch

I haven't had as much luck with fashionphile's service - have ignored 1 email and took over 2 weeks to reply to the second.  I do believe they will honour their returns policy though.


----------



## maxxout

HA, WW and L
Thanks for your responses.  This puts me at ease.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

maxxout said:


> *kemilia*
> 
> Knowing that, I just purchased a shrug  sp? style in 05 caramel ( my hg color ).  Don't know anything about this style so needed to know if I could return.  It was 25% off...memorial day sale I guess.
> Thanks again so much for that speedy response.



Congratulations on your new purchase!!!! I wondered who had purchased that little gem. It had been on the website for a while, and I had emailed my cousin two nights ago, as she also loves Shrugs: enjoy your new bag


----------



## SkyBlueDay

louch said:


> I haven't had as much luck with fashionphile's service - have ignored 1 email and took over 2 weeks to reply to the second.  I do believe they will honour their returns policy though.



Oh, that's no good 

Maybe it depends on who gets your email, and then the ball rolls- or doesn't, from there? I had prompt, helpful responses to my emails leading up to my first and recent purchase of my Rouille RH City from Fashionphile, and great service in the delivery of the bag to my home. 

Unusually, when I emailed them to let them know I had received the bag safely and was really very happy with their service and the quality of the merchandise, there was no response - like the people who had helped me had disappeared completely! I wondered if perhaps those people had gone on holiday or something, as I'd also said they could use the positive comments in my email for any part of their feedback, but there was no response to that either.


----------



## HandbagAngel

SkyBlueDay said:


> Oh, that's no good
> 
> Maybe it depends on who gets your email, and then the ball rolls- or doesn't, from there? I had prompt, helpful responses to my emails leading up to my first and recent purchase of my Rouille RH City from Fashionphile, and great service in the delivery of the bag to my home.
> 
> Unusually, when I emailed them to let them know I had received the bag safely and was really very happy with their service and the quality of the merchandise, there was no response - like the people who had helped me had disappeared completely! I wondered if perhaps those people had gone on holiday or something, as I'd also said they could use the positive comments in my email for any part of their feedback, but there was no response to that either.


 

Fashionphile has multiple people handle their email.  They also have several staff specialized in different brands for authentication.  They are extremely busy.  Maybe give them a few days?  I don't think they intentionally ignore you.  Congratulation to your purchase!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Aaahh... that makes sense: thank you, *HandbagAngel*!


----------



## FrankieP

Refund here! Yay! I paid more money to get the bag back super quickly and to get my refund fast, but it's good to have it all after. Was half expecting dramaz once it arrived, since I did kinda get the feeling that the right hand doesn't always talk to the left when I was dealing with people, but it's all good. Phew!


----------



## beljwl

FrankieP said:


> Refund here! Yay! I paid more money to get the bag back super quickly and to get my refund fast, but it's good to have it all after. Was half expecting dramaz once it arrived, since I did kinda get the feeling that the right hand doesn't always talk to the left when I was dealing with people, but it's all good. Phew!


 
I am glad it all worked out in the end...


----------



## Jadeite

FrankieP said:


> Refund here! Yay! I paid more money to get the bag back super quickly and to get my refund fast, but it's good to have it all after. Was half expecting dramaz once it arrived, since I did kinda get the feeling that the right hand doesn't always talk to the left when I was dealing with people, but it's all good. Phew!



glad it all worked out, and finally you can heave a sigh of relief. Nothing worse than bad sellers or bad buyers.


----------



## KittyKat65

FrankieP said:


> Refund here! Yay! I paid more money to get the bag back super quickly and to get my refund fast, but it's good to have it all after. Was half expecting dramaz once it arrived, since I did kinda get the feeling that the right hand doesn't always talk to the left when I was dealing with people, but it's all good. Phew!


It's back up on their site.  Still $900 and no mention of damage, just that it has been gently used and has faint wear on the base corners:  http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...le=YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Rive Gauche RV Tote


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Pretty vague description too:

This bag has been gently used and there is some faint wear on the base corners and some scratches on the leather. Check out the pictures for more details on this fabulous YSL! This bag comes with a dust bag and detachable shoulder strap.


----------



## FrankieP

*WTF??!!!* So much for being sorry it all happened - if they were so sorry about their mistake why on earth purposefully do it again??!


----------



## FrankieP

Had to say something. This is ridiculous. Perhaps they keep trying to pull the wool over someone's eyes until they find someone who unlike me will just suck it up. This is so crappy! At least mention all that sealant cracked and completely missing, and howabout the two white marks with grease rings on the front of the bag??? FFS! Too right that I will never purchase from Fashionphile again!!!!!

http://twitter.com/BeautyCorrupt/status/15587885608

Perhaps I'll send her a link to my album with all the images too. Done it already! They're most welcome to use them in their listing! 



*^^^ CLICK FOR SLIDESHOW!!!*


----------



## wildcherry21

I feel like the bigger the eBay store, the more disorganized the seller/company is. I don't bother with any of her bags because the reserves are set at ridiculous prices and sometimes her used bags run over retail. I'm assuming their CS isn't the best either based on this thread.


----------



## Apricot Summers

I'm glad you are happy with your end result, but IMO it sucks that you are out any money because they did not fully disclose the damage on that purse.

And now they're doing it again?  They suck.  Period.


----------



## FrankieP

Apricot Summers said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your end result, but IMO it sucks that you are out any money because they did not fully disclose the damage on that purse.
> 
> And now they're doing it again?  They suck.  Period.



They do suck. It hasn't cost them a bean because I paid for postage both ways and now they just relist and don't give a **** that the next person to buy that bag will not get what they're paying for. Even though they finally admitted their mistake to me they never once offered to cover the post back, it's like they never truly believe they're in the wrong and are treating it as though it's a changed mind, not as though they're *actively misleading customers* with ******** descriptions!


----------



## meandmylouis

One of the reason I prefer buying from smaller sellers


----------



## FrankieP

And now on ebay for even more.. you're a real class act, Fashionphile. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170497658662


----------



## Awwgeez

FrankieP said:


> And now on ebay for even more.. you're a real class act, Fashionphile.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170497658662




ugh, that sucks! And for a higher price? Eek!


----------



## bedhead

I just purchased a bag from Fashionphile and decided to return it due to some flaws that weren't pictured (not as bad as some of the items described in this thread, though). One of the photos was lit in such a way that the wear on one corner of the bag didn't look as bad as it was, and there was a scuff on the bottom of the bag that was not shown in the photos. Their return policy on eBay says you have to contact them before returning, which I did, with no response. I finally emailed via the contact form on their website and they responded and said I could just return it and didn't need to contact them first, which doesn't make much sense to me, but whatever. I guess I'll see what happens when they receive it. I'm hoping they just refund me.


----------



## FrankieP

I'm sure if you'd gone straight to a Paypal NAD claim they would have paid more attention. How crazy they get so many returns they don't even care whether you're happy with your purchase or not, like it's so run of the mill for them to have their items sent back.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I am afraid to get in this debate LOL. I have never investigated them on Toolhaus or BBB etc. However I think like any big company there will be good and bad experiences. I think a lot of time we vent here about all the bad which is great for many reasons. However I do want to say I have had nothing but great experiences with them, and for those of you with bad-thanks for the warning and I hope you get it all worked out. I am know it is terrible when transactions go wrong.


----------



## Apricot Summers

FrankieP said:


> I'm sure if you'd gone straight to a Paypal NAD claim they would have paid more attention. How crazy they get so many returns they don't even care whether you're happy with your purchase or not, like it's so run of the mill for them to have their items sent back.




You put into words what I was thinking.  It seems the last few years with the head woman no longer really running the business anymore (her sister and brother I think took over) they really DONT CARE if their customers are happy.

That is the big change.  More people complaining about damage to the purses that isn't told about up front or shown.  Sounds like they're becoming a lot like the Lindas Stuff seller (who should have been removed from Ebay a long time ago).


----------



## FrankieP

Oh, I didn't realise that.. so she's still involved but not in charge? How awful to build something from nothing, then see it go downhill like this, especially since she still seems to be the figurehead online. But surely she'd have some input and control, enough to say get your sh!t together?! It all round just seems a schmozzle to me. 

I didn't know that about Linda's Stuff either, thanks for the heads up - she's frequently on my watching list for nice bags, what a shame to hear yet another large seller can't be trusted.


----------



## jess38288

That's not right to post negative comments after Fashionphile gave you a refund.  It sucks the bag wasn't in the condition claimed, but to be honest, I don't think they should have given you a refund because you cut the tags off.  It's common sense that a security tag is put in place from a consignment store is to be used a security and warranty issue.  By cutting off the tag you agree that it is in the condition stated.  Simple as that.  So I think rather than whine about how awful you think Fashionphile is, just get over it.  You got your refund.  They were really nice about it.  Move on.  






FrankieP said:


> Oh, I didn't realise that.. so she's still involved but not in charge? How awful to build something from nothing, then see it go downhill like this, especially since she still seems to be the figurehead online. But surely she'd have some input and control, enough to say get your sh!t together?! It all round just seems a schmozzle to me.
> 
> I didn't know that about Linda's Stuff either, thanks for the heads up - she's frequently on my watching list for nice bags, what a shame to hear yet another large seller can't be trusted.


----------



## KittyKat65

Oh my God!  I sent Fashionphile an e-mail yesterday asking for more photos of a Chanel red Jumbo Flap they have listed for $2,900.  It is described as being used with interior scratches (normal) and loose stitching (umm, not normal, but could also not be a big deal).  I wanted to see the loose stitching, which is a reasonable request.  They just got back to me with this:  "Thanks for your email. I am sorry but we are unable to send more pictures at this time. We do try and take pictures that best describe the condition of the bag. Good luck with your purchase. Let us know if you have any other questions."  Seriously?  $2,900 may not be much for a store in 90210, but it is for most people.  No photos = no purchase.  I did swear I would not buy from them again, but the red Jumbo did get my heart pumping, so I thought I might be interested, but not anymore.


----------



## meandmylouis

Well, they still answer your e-mail and not just ignore it.


----------



## CGS

There really is no excuse for not being able to provide accurate pictures of expensive products.


----------



## bedhead

I finally got a response from them and they did a refund of the bag I purchased from them that had some flaws that weren't shown in the photos. I am glad they did the right thing, but I still don't think I'll purchase from them again because of the customer service issues. Of course, buying any bag without seeing it in person first is a risk, but if they can't provide accurate photos, it's just too big a chance for me to take.


----------



## nmserrano

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several lv items with fashionphile i decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an rma to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before i got a response informing me i could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in beverly hills certified mail on september 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time i have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "steven" in beverly hills, fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle i have experienced in years.


 

not to mention they do not hesitate to always put reserve price.


----------



## KittyKat65

meandmylouis said:


> Well, they still answer your e-mail and not just ignore it.


They might as well ignore it.  In the time it took to respond they could have taken a photo and sent that!


----------



## DD101

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh my God!  I sent Fashionphile an e-mail yesterday asking for more photos of a Chanel red Jumbo Flap they have listed for $2,900.  It is described as being used with interior scratches (normal) and loose stitching (umm, not normal, but could also not be a big deal).  I wanted to see the loose stitching, which is a reasonable request.  They just got back to me with this:  "Thanks for your email. I am sorry but we are unable to send more pictures at this time. We do try and take pictures that best describe the condition of the bag. *Good luck with your purchase.* Let us know if you have any other questions."  Seriously?  $2,900 may not be much for a store in 90210, but it is for most people.  No photos = no purchase.  I did swear I would not buy from them again, but the red Jumbo did get my heart pumping, so I thought I might be interested, but not anymore.



Her remark of "good luck with your purchase" says it all for me. I shouldn't need luck. I should be able to deal with a seller who will send the appropriate pictures.



CGS said:


> There really is no excuse for not being able to provide accurate pictures of expensive products.



I am convinced that they under describe in words and photos.....and they just take a chance hoping the buyer won't send it back. Seems they have been doing this for a while, so it must work for them.


----------



## KittyKat65

DD101, I agree!  They leave out essential photos and hope for the best.  I have noticed a trend on their site of cropping photos of the bottom of bags so that you can't see the edges where the wear would be.


----------



## FrankieP

jess38288 said:


> That's not right to post negative comments after Fashionphile gave you a refund.  It sucks the bag wasn't in the condition claimed, but to be honest, I don't think they should have given you a refund because you cut the tags off.  It's common sense that a security tag is put in place from a consignment store is to be used a security and warranty issue.  By cutting off the tag you agree that it is in the condition stated.  Simple as that.  So I think rather than whine about how awful you think Fashionphile is, just get over it.  You got your refund.  They were really nice about it.  Move on.



Wow. Really? "_whine_"? "_move on_"? I'm afraid I've never seen you on here before, so I'm unaware how you usually are as a person, but it's really sad to see such an arrogant and overbearing attitude being thrown around here on these boards, especially on a matter in which I am not the only person to have a problem with this company, and in which the company themselves have admitted fault. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you aren't truly the rude person you display yourself as being here in this thread, and despite being mildly repulsed by your contrived snark I'll respond to your post as I think simplistic attitudes like this are what give companies like Fashionphile the impression they can get away with behaviour like this in running their business. If they think buyers are stupid and won't say anything then of course they'll carry on acting like this; hence all the posts here as that's exactly what happens. [/genius]

Let me address your snark bit by bit, for clarity, so you can keep up. I thought the issues regarding my bag were quite clear enough, but some points seem to have escaped you:



jess38288 said:


> That's not right to post negative comments  after Fashionphile gave you a refund.  It sucks the bag wasn't in the  condition claimed, but to be honest, I don't think they should have  given you a refund because you cut the tags off.  It's common sense that  a security tag is put in place from a consignment store is to be used a  security and warranty issue.  By cutting off the tag you agree that it  is in the condition stated.  Simple as that.



As stated in my previous posts, and in those of others, the tags were removed by my partner and I complained about the damage to the bag within a couple of hours of getting it from the Post Office. Not after two hours of carrying it around town, dear. You really think I caused all that damage myself in that time period? Of course not. Fashionphile themselves admitted to the problem, and as also stated just as clearly in previous posts they said themselves that regardless of whether tags are still on or not, if they make a mistake they will refund it. 

_Simple as that._ 

And you say I should be glad to have a refund at all just because of the tags?! I mean, come on! Common sense, anyone? Slavishly sticking to some rule about the tags needing to be still on the bag even just 2hrs after it arrived would be such a pathetic way of trying to avoid the complaint about the bag not being in the stated condition that they didn't even try that one! And who would seriously just accept that and put up with the damage as a buyer? You?! Clever girl. 





jess38288 said:


> So I think rather than whine about how awful you think Fashionphile is,  just get over it.  You got your refund.  They were really nice about  it.  Move on.



Good for you, *Jess38288*, empowering unscrupulous companies since 2010! Well so I should have gotten my refund: they lied to me about the condition of the bag, they've lied to many other people in this thread about the conditions of their bags. They even CONTINUED lying about the condition of the bag I returned AFTER IT WAS RETURNED! Do you see the problem yet? And so they should have been nice about it: I gave them my custom despite their higher fees because of their claimed higher standards, and in return they give me a bag in condition much worse than advertised. It's not an issue I'm lucky and should be thankful to get a refund for, it's something ongoing that is blatant and irrespective of being outed. Complaining about companies like this isn't "whinging"; it's "whistleblowing". 

To wit: this thread isn't in existance because one person needs to "move on"; it's here because SEVERAL people on this forum alone have had problems with this company. The thread generates interest because MANY people here deal with them - if my experience was a one-off then perhaps you'd better the other people posting about similar experiences here and give another order in your imperious manner to address to them too to "move on". But you know what? I did state earlier they did the right thing in refunding me my costs and they refunded returns costs too, and I was happy with that, and I did say they were doing the right thing by me - but the larger part of my outrage that you have failed to recognise in your rush to spray your condescending attitude towards me all over that post was that they are DOING IT AGAIN TO SOMEONE ELSE. I'm not complaining solely about my experience - yes dear, I got my refund, _lucky me_ - but that they happily continued to treat others the same way by relisting the bag as it was listed before despite the damage. Now you may stamp your self-important foot and petulantly tell me to shut up, but I actually think that's unforgivable!

It is exactly attitudes like yours - that the seller is always right, regardless of commonsense  - that allow attitudes like this held by companies to proliferate. As someone said there are other big sellers out there acting like this too, and it's such purile comments as yours that allow this to go on. _Oh goodness, don't you dare complain now that those precious tags have come off.. *gasps and covers mouth*_ Please. And if you can't bear the thought of consumers standing their ground on being mistreated by companies even when the companies themselves admit fault, perhaps you should take your own advice, stop whining at me for daring to say what's wrong about my experience with Fashionphile, and _move on_..


----------



## dell

Ahhh Frankie, I am so sorry that bag didn't work out for you.  BTW Linda's Stuff is worse.  I got a bag that had a "slight mark" on it.... It was a CIGARETTE burn!


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks Dell, your experience sounds just another example of the same thing - for bigger sellers who often portray themselves as a 'safer' online luxury shopping option, it really isn't good enough..


Anyway I now need to apologise to Jess and everyone else here for being rude in my previous post. No matter the snark someone else gives there's no excuse for my sinking to the same behaviour as well. *hangs head in shame* 

But still, my points about such quality and service issues remain. It's not good enough. Fashionphile showed it's not an isolated case by relisting just as before, and it makes me wild 'cos neither I nor many others can afford to be taken for a ride like that in the current financial climate when any luxury purchase is exactly that, a luxury.


----------



## dell

Well you have a good point and I don't think you said anything wrong.  I understand you feel like an ass now that you've said it, but sometimes certain things need to be said.  People shouldn't butt into conversations sometimes! (Me included), but I know you mean well and no one should have attacked you like that!


----------



## mona_danya

Frankie, you said nothing wrong....and good for you for standing up to Fashionphile and for your consumer rights...they do need to be stopped!
Its amusing that sellers think they can fool and trick customers! I as a seller I'm always sooo careful about being super honest, because the minute I know I'm hiding something I know it will come back and bite me in the A$$....


----------



## jun3machina

jess38288 said:


> That's not right to post negative comments after Fashionphile gave you a refund.  It sucks the bag wasn't in the condition claimed, but to be honest, I don't think they should have given you a refund because you cut the tags off.  It's common sense that a security tag is put in place from a consignment store is to be used a security and warranty issue.  By cutting off the tag you agree that it is in the condition stated.  Simple as that.  So I think rather than whine about how awful you think Fashionphile is, just get over it.  You got your refund.  They were really nice about it.  Move on.


except for when they dont put the security tag on things. i had that happen and was concerned they might not return it, but i let them know there was no security tag on the bag. i cannot stand FF and never will recommend them or their auctions....bad business in my book. i think their customer service sucks


----------



## laloki

Franks you said nothing & did nothing wrong here, you were simply stating facts and standing up for your rights as a purchaser of faulty goods.  FF was congratulated for their fast reply for a return and refund, but was rightfully outed again when the bag was relisted without mentioning the faults....very fair and right, I think.


----------



## momofgirls

I don't understand how they price there items, why is this $425
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...19615&caTitle=LOUIS VUITTON Damier Zip Wallet


----------



## Awwgeez

How much does it originally retail for? And really, the could price it however they want, most people still buy from them, even if its over retail.


----------



## olialm1

I just purchased a Gucci bag from them and I'm really praying it doesn't blow up in my face.


----------



## livethelake

momofgirls said:


> I don't understand how they price there items, why is this $425
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...19615&caTitle=LOUIS VUITTON Damier Zip Wallet


 
Retail is $645.


----------



## diordiva

I believe it is not so much the mistakes companies make (all firms large or small can make them) by which they should be judged, but by what is more important, the steps they take to put it right that shows the measure of their integrity


----------



## windy852

Well I actually had a good experience as far as buying off of them. The customer service was pretty good (in the beginning), but I ended up exchanging this YSL oversize Muse for a Chloe Elvire, and then I ended up returning that too. All within the time frame and with tags attached. And I wasn't returning it because the quality wasn't as described, but more because those two bags were ridiculously heavy. I'm going to forever be a loyal balenciaga buyer since the bags are so much lighter in weight.


HOWEVER, I'm worried because i sent back the Chloe Elvire, and I haven't heard from them at all. I even sent them an email last week saying that I was going to return it and also saying that I liked their customer service. BUT, I haven't heard from them since, and they received the bag on Monday and it was signed for. Then, I emailed them again yesterday and I still have yet to hear from them about when I'm getting my refund. 

I guess they really work hard for customers who are buying things, but not so much when a customer returns an item. Honestly, if I don't hear from them by the end of today, I'm going to be upset.


----------



## meandmylouis

Why don't you call them?


----------



## jayjay77

I've had nothing but good experiences dealing with Fashionphile.


----------



## louch

Their communication is very poor.  They overprice their bags.  They take AGES to send you any money.  They don't let you know what is happening with your bags when they haven't sold after their 3 month contract.  I only look to see what they have but would never use them again.  Too many other good consignment sites with much better customer service and communication.


----------



## H_addict

jayjay77 said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences dealing with Fashionphile.



Ditto!


----------



## Apricot Summers

It's really not Sarah that is taking care of the business - but her family members that are screwing up.  And they are on the clueless and unprofessional side at times.  Especially when it comes to non LV items IMO.


----------



## mapletea

jayjay77 said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences dealing with Fashionphile.


 
Same here. I bought two items from them and was very happy with everything. Even after I've receved it, they still replied to my email regarding the bag I purchased.


----------



## windy852

So I finally heard back from them last night. I really would have preferred to hear from them earlier since I had sent them two emails since last week. Since I returned an exchange item, they are sending me my refund check to my home address. I hope I receive it in a timely manner. 

They are great when you are interested in buying a purse, but my experience with their return system has been frustrating.


----------



## lv626

My friends traveled from San Jose and  they were excited to go see the shop in Beverly hills,  we arrived the store and somehow Ben was rushing to close the store and just kicked us out of the store.  I can't believe I have been shopping with them for over 10 years and this is how we are treated.


----------



## momofgirls

lv626 said:


> My friends traveled from San Jose and they were excited to go see the shop in Beverly hills, we arrived the store and somehow Ben was rushing to close the store and just kicked us out of the store. I can't believe I have been shopping with them for over 10 years and this is how we are treated.


That's awful, did he say you guys have to leave?


----------



## diordiva

That's shocking!, what could be more important then spending a few moments with people that have been linning your pockets very nicely over the years!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Same here!  




jayjay77 said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences dealing with Fashionphile.


----------



## - LV ADDICTED -

Mittens34 said:


> I have also bought two LV handbags from them and both of the handbags didn't look half as nice as the pictures they had posted on ebay and one of them had an awful sweat smell and this was not noted on the auction. Obviously, the previous owner had sweated a lot and the smell was on the handles of the handbag. I also paid way too much for these two used handbags. If you notice their auctions you will see that they barely mention any defects. They will say the interior is perfect except for one small pen mark or stain, but when you get the handbag there are many pen marks or stains. They also charge tax for Calif residents and charge way too much to ship. They are awful in returning emails and they never answered their phone when I called to return the handbags. I did have to return one of the handbags in person and they are just renting an apartment in Beverly HIlls and they do take great pictures. They have a photo studio with white all over the room and I'm sure they do photo shop too, because their pictures always look so much better than the handbags in person. I will never buy from them again either, because they charge way too much and they are not honest about how the handbags really look. THey also bid under the ebay id: Gotlux and outbid everyone and then resale for $200 to $1,000 more



What a cheak that is. I too have contemplated buying from them.Reading this Blog has signed that off 100 % !!!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

momofgirls said:


> I don't understand how they price there items, *why is this $425*
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...19615&caTitle=LOUIS VUITTON Damier Zip Wallet


 


livethelake said:


> Retail is $645.


 

I know.

Why do people appear to pay what they do for contemporary, heavily used items, in general, though? 

According to the condition report, the wallet in question has the following faults:


'This piece has been worn. The *card slots have been used*, and the *coin pouch have a few marks*. The *bottom folds of the wallet have a few scuff marks*, and one side of the wallet, by the bottom fold is *missing about 2 inches of the thread*.'


Also, I notice that the external zip-pull has, what looks to be, a lot of chipping and tarnish and as far as I'm aware, LV don't do vintage-look HW, do they? So that's another issue to be added to the list.

Yet, they're asking almost 2/3 current retail?

Personally, I would only ever consider paying that for a hard-to-find item in new (obviously), or mint/very near-mint condition.

I would pay very little for an easy-to-find wallet in this condition, because I would only be buying it if I was looking for a restoration project, or needed discontinued parts (it's very hard to tell, but it looks as though the zip-pull on the inside might be in better shape, for example?).

I would, possibly, consider paying a little more for a rare, or hard-to-find item, but any item in this condition (assuming I'd consider buying it, at all) would have to be at least 80% off retail and quite possibly, a lot more...

In fact, personally, I doubt that I'd consider paying more than about £30/$45 for an easy-to-find design in this condition.

So, maybe I'm a skinflint when it comes to trashed (sorry, extremely well-loved!) items, but the question is, who would pay almost 10x what someone like me would pay? 

OK, I accept the fact that, if someone is a business seller with a lot of sales, that may make some buyers feel more comfortable, so they will be prepared to pay a bit more and I think most of us expect that we will be required to pay a little bit more to a business seller (whether we feel more comfortable, or not!); but it's still extremely hard to believe that most would pay so much more than you would ever expect, in relation to the condition of an item, isn't it?

Yes, genuine supply and demand comes into play, of course (some brands/designs are very popular, I know), but there is definitely a lot more to it than that, IMO...

TBTH, I strongly suspect that a lot of sales on eBay are fake - as in, sellers selling to each other, or to their other buying accounts.

I'm sure some of these sales may well be, partly, due to the unintended consequences of shill bidding - but they also may well be a conscious attempt to make the market for a brand/item appear far more buoyant than it actually is.

So, basically, you trick buyers into paying far more than they otherwise would because, when they do a completed listings search, it appears that the going rate is far higher than it actually is.

Then, as the seller, you hope they think; 'Oh, so it's OK of I pay more than I think it should be worth as, when I come to sell it, I'll get most of my money back...'.

To a certain extent, that may be true, of course, because although they'll, almost certainly, get far less than they paid, they'll still probably get more than they otherwise would have; as the entire market will eventually have been lifted, to an extent (at least temporarily!), by these fake sales.


----------



## katty

livethelake said:


> Retail is $645.



What is Fashionphile's consignment fee?  They have some nice looking stuff but some of their prices seem ridiculous for old beaten up things like that LV wallet in the photo.


----------



## poshcitymom

I have purchased from and sold to Fashionphile many times this year.  So far I have been happy with their service.  It usually takes 24 hours to get my e-mail response.  As a seller I try to always provide them tracking number and the expected arrival date for the items I am selling.  As a buyer I always get my stuff on time.  I've used direct purchase option, 70% buyback and consignment, also layway (I ended up withdrawing).  I'll say that they are trying the best they can.   I understand that they are doing a business and need to make a profit.  From what I have seen so far, the LV bags, Hermes and Chanel are marked up high for the buyers.  If you want to purchase Dior, Gucci, Gucci, they are pretty good deals, usually at less than half of the original price.  There was one time my check got lost in the mail.  I contacted them and another check was issued right away.  I am not associated with Fashionphile and I am not defending them.  I do feel that they try to satisfy their customers.  Although, there are so many and you can't make everyone happy.  I do feel though some of the worn bags should not be marked so high.  Although, some of those worn bags could be mine.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I've never purchased from Fashionphile and over the past six years that I've been into LV, even as a newbie I felt they were overpriced. I have pre-loved bags that look much better than theirs and I wouldn't dream of asking the prices they do if I ever sold my bags. I think they feel they have a certain "cache"- they were on TV, they're experts, they have authentic items, etc. so they can charge accordingly or according to what they want to!! I've noticed they also have a take it or leave it attitude about their pricing. They overcharge and they dont have to explain anything to anyone. For that reason, I wouldn't buy from them.


----------



## poshcitymom

When I feel that they are overpriced (such as monogram alma with stained bottom for $825) I just walk away, to LV store, and get me a brand new one.
I've got a few items that were in pristine condition for pretty good prices.  (just got a pair of brand new prada shoes for $250).  On the other end, it's good for me as sellers I suppose.


----------



## caannie

In the good old days they used to list their stuff at a low price with a really low reserve and a BIN price. I was always surprised at how low their reserve prices were, and I think they set them that way to generate momentum in the bidding. But now I guess they got burned a few times with the low reserves, because they aren't low anymore. They recently had a bag I was interested in for around 1400 with a starting bid of 9.95 and a reserve. So I'm wanting to get a good deal but I think a fair reserve on something you have a BIN of 1400 on would be around 1,000 or a little more? So I tried 1,000 - reserve not met. People bid on it, but it never got over 200 because the reserve was just set too high to generate any kind of excitement.

I also find it frustrating that they tend to buy all the bargains they can find on Ebay and then resell at stupid prices.


----------



## liza8402

Has anyone tried Yoogi's Closet?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^She has some really great items, IMO^ I haven't yet, but would absolutely buy from Yoogi's Closet. Her response time was also immediate.


----------



## erica25

I am yet to try Yoogi's Closet.  Fashionphile's prices were just ridiculous!


----------



## Pure-LA

I have bought 3 LV bags at Fashionphile, ones that were no longer available in stores. I did buy in person though, and I saw that the bags were beautiful, and as described.
They are quite nice there, and  let me return things, no questions asked.
And gave me an immediate refund.

I do feel quite like a kid in a candy store there, so many beautiful bags in one place. From so many seasons!
I have been there when they have been taking photos of the bags, and I see no sign of anything usual. They take the photos right out in the middle of the room, no secrets.

Well, thats been my experience. Sorry yours, have not been better.


----------



## poshcitymom

Yoogi's prices are really good for buyers.  They offer lower prices for the sellers but they are very responsive and the checks come quickly.  If you are ever in need to get rid of the bags quickly and get cash quick Yoogi's pretty good to deal with.  If you are not in a rush you might get more money from Fashionphile.  I got some pretty good stuff from Yoogi's in the past.


----------



## lesasue86

I always heard only very good reviews about Fashionphile from my friends.
Even I never really experienced anything unusual from their side.


----------



## Heatherlite

I love Yoggi's closet. Bought a Chanel bag on there and never looked back. Fabulous phone service as well. They will also tell you whether there is any room to negotiate the price.


----------



## poshcitymom

Heatherlite said:


> I love Yoggi's closet. Bought a Chanel bag on there and never looked back. Fabulous phone service as well. They will also tell you whether there is any room to negotiate the price.


 
Really?  I never knew you could negotiate the price.  Must try next time!!


----------



## poshcitymom

Pure-LA said:


> I have bought 3 LV bags at Fashionphile, ones that were no longer available in stores. I did buy in person though, and I saw that the bags were beautiful, and as described.
> They are quite nice there, and let me return things, no questions asked.
> And gave me an immediate refund.
> 
> I do feel quite like a kid in a candy store there, so many beautiful bags in one place. From so many seasons!
> I have been there when they have been taking photos of the bags, and I see no sign of anything usual. They take the photos right out in the middle of the room, no secrets.
> 
> Well, thats been my experience. Sorry yours, have not been better.


 
I would love to visit their store but I am in the east coast.  Too bad.
I think their pictures are pretty accurate.  I do not feel that they are trying to hide the flaws.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I always take a look at their stuff- but feel that they are over priced for used items. Granted, LV does hold their value well (and people in general, not fashionphile in particular, want to at least get back what they spent on their bag), but for some of the prices, I'd rather waltz into the store and buy it brand spanking new! lol


----------



## poshcitymom

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I always take a look at their stuff- but feel that they are over priced for used items. Granted, LV does hold their value well (and people in general, not fashionphile in particular, want to at least get back what they spent on their bag), but for some of the prices, I'd rather waltz into the store and buy it brand spanking new! lol


 
I totally agree.  I did though, got a fabulous Chanel cambon tote from Fashionphile that was brand new with tag.  I did not mind that because it's no longer available.  I really love that tote.  For some permanent items like speedy I would rather get a new one.  A used LV scarf goes for $1000 on Fashionphile website I just don't see to bring myself to it.


----------



## dishabille24

I purchased a damier ebene thames pm from them a few days ago, and it should be on its way but after reading this thread I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## olialm1

I'm finishing up my layaway payments on a purse right now and here are the issues I've had with them thus far:

1) I sent several requests to them via e-mail and phone call asking for them to bill me and it took them too long to respond. It seems like one person (Moriah) is in charge of layaway and when she is gone/on vacation everything gets x and disorganized over there.
2) They 'couldn't find' my bag !!!!!!!$(%#($)@$  This has to do with #1 but really? I was alarmed because I gave her the item number and had made previous payments but they found it within the hour. 

We'll see how the bag looks when I get it!


----------



## southern cross

I hear you.  Personally, I think they ask too much for their bags.  They may have "authenticators" on-site but you are still dealing with a two-party sale and that always raises prices and usually lowers the quality.


----------



## *Jilly*

I have only made one purchase with them. The item came very quick and was wrapped very nicely. I do agree that a lot of their items are way overpriced. I see some of their items on ebay sell for so much more then if a regular person was selling it. I guess that is do to all the authenticity issues on ebay and most people trust them.


----------



## qtgirl

Is this a legit site to shop on?

Thanks


----------



## Swanky

LOADS of info already posted on our forums about this seller, please try a search


----------



## momofgirls

Does anyone know how I can see pictures and description of a item after you checkout?


----------



## dyyong

Thanks for sharing, glad I haven't buy anything from them YET, and will not do so in the future.


----------



## alisaxlee

momofgirls said:


> Does anyone know how I can see pictures and description of a item after you checkout?



I noticed the same thing when I bought my bag from their site.  Have you tried e-mailing them?  

I just wanted to mention that I have been a customer of Fashionphile's and have been very happy.

I have purchased three items from Fashionphile (a LV vernis agenda, a Chanel cambon bag, and a Chanel cambon wallet).  Two transactions went through ebay, and one through their website.  I had each item authenticated here at tPF.  

Everything I ordered came fast and was wrapped securely in cute packaging.  I was very satisfied.

I understand people's concerns with authenticity.  It's personally my choice to not really take any seller's word for it; I'd rather get a second opinion regardless if I'm dealing with a consignment business or a private seller.  As far as pricing goes, I guess that just depends.  I got very good deals on my purchases, but I have seen other items overpriced.  You just have to shop around.


----------



## girliceclimber

momofgirls said:


> Does anyone know how I can see pictures and description of a item after you checkout?



I agree, you should e-mail them.  If you don't get a response, I would call them (there's usually someone in the store).  

I can't remember if I posted in this thread yet, but my 2 cents is that I've sold a bag to them and had a great experience.  My item sold in less than a month and my cut of the price was more than if I had listed the item on eBay myself!  I also look at their bags from time to time, and while the Chanels are certainly overpriced, I feel like there are quite a few bags from other designers on there with reasonable prices.  I do agree that they could have better communication, but you sort of get the feeling that they started out really small, then got huge and don't fully understand how to run a larger business.


----------



## patriot511

If this helps. I've always had great experiences with them on the buying and selling ends. They respond to emails very promptly and everything i've bought was carefully wrapped & packaged.


----------



## Riviera Latte

Every time over the past 2 years I have contacted Fashionphile on eBay about an item I have NEVER received a reply.  Naturally, I have not bought anything and will NEVER buy from them. They are losing a lot of customers and money from being rude and arrogant.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I sold my first Balenciaga to them, and it sold within a couple months. I've been keeping contact with them through email and they responded promptly. I got the payment super quick too. This was probably 2 years ago. So I dunno how they are like now.

I will definitely consign with them again though, they are the best!! I hope to visit their store someday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

think you need to contact them again and again until you get an answer..


----------



## kimalee

I know some people seem to have problems with communication, but I sent them a question today and got a response within 1.5 hours...maybe they've improved?


----------



## Riviera Latte

charleston-mom said:


> Give me a break "Sarah," you have been caught over and over again listing fake bags. I wouldn't touch your auctions with a ten foot pole! After it happened the second or third time, it shouldn't have happened again. Whenever and wherever I can, I will warn people on this forum to have every item you list authenticated!
> 
> On an ethical level, I wouldn't touch one of your auctions for the sole reason that you have listed fakes repeatedly. I'm a paralegal. For a former attorney to breach patent laws is enough for me.


 
Having read soooo many NEGATIVES about Fashionphile and Yoogis am really disgusted that people can do this. Especially when many Buyers are saving their hard-earned salary in order to buy Designer bags etc.

eBay should do something about this practice because it is supposed to be Illegal to sell Counterfeit items.

Why doesn't someone put a Google website with all of these people's personal details so as everyone knows who they are.

Besides all that....who is there on eBay to buy from that REALLY does sell Authentic items and can someone please list so as we know?????


----------



## LVLoveaffair

I've never purchased a bag from Fashionphile but I've purchased an LV bag charm from Fashionphile a couple of months ago. It was pretty pricey but in great condition but it was packed extremely well- came with the box, little drawstring bag, receipt, and handwritten note.


----------



## matdiegoca

My two cents:

I have purchased several bags online from Fashionphile and all have arrived just as described and without incidence (beautiful condition, I must say). 

HOWEVER, last October I visited the brick and mortar storefront, unannounced (they like you to call ahead). HORRIBLE interaction/customer service!! I was barely greeted and when I had questions they seemed as if I were bothering them. I live in TX now but visit my hometown of San Diego/LA area frequently and couldn't wait to visit one of my fav online stores in person  

I chalked it up to the fact that my family and I arrived unannounced and about 15 mins before closing. Either way, I purchased a bag but said I would really hesitate to deal with them again on or off line because of this experience.

Just my own two cents...


----------



## enamored

My one purchase with Fashionphile turned out good.  I decided to buy (through Ebay) because it was a rare bag in great condition.  I emailed them about sales tax because they were charging higher Beverly Hills sales tax than my area in CA.  I never received an answer but they did refund the difference after the sale, after I left positive feedback but commented on the nonreply.  It was worth the little hassle to me because I was really happy with the bag and got it for significantly less on Ebay than they had it priced on their website.


----------



## matdiegoca

OH NOOOOoooooo now look what FASHIONPHILE has done to me!!

You're absolutely right.  We actually did not know that these cards would be charged automatically by the cc company.  We thought we'd need to go back and manually re-charge each one (with permission), but it all just happened last night and we came to work with some angry voice mails that got us moving on this right away.

Again, so sorry for the inconvenience!

Ben

On Feb 10, 2011, at 9:44 AM, M W wrote:

    Thank you for the reply and I will check my statement history to make certain it is the only charge.

    HOWEVER, it would be nice if your company/reps would contact customers PRIOR to and as soon as you were aware of the transaction errors instead of the customer having to reach out to you!!!      :<(     
M
    From: ben@fashionphile.com
    Subject: Re: unauthorized charges
    Date: Thu, 10 Feb 2011 09:25:13 -0800

    M,
    I'm glad you emailed, we have been trying to reach out today to several of our customers that may have been effected by an error in our credit card processing system.  The charge your seeing is actually for a purchase that you made several months ago which was never charged.   We were just made aware that our in-store credit card processor used to complete your transaction did not correctly close the 'batch' of transactions for the day of your transaction.  This means that your card was not charged at the original time of purchase (although it may have held the funds in a pending status temporarily).   The bank processor identified the problem and has charged your card or will charge your card for the original amount of the purchase.   We want to be sure you are aware that your card was not charged twice for this purchase.  If you have any further questions about this, we would respectfully ask that you review your statement to be sure that you were never charged originally for this item. 

    We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

    Thank you

    Ben
    FASHIONPHILE
    9551 Wilshire Blvd.
    Beverly Hills, CA 90212
    (310) 279-1136
www.fashionphile.com

On Thu, Feb 10, 2011 at 7:52 AM, MW wrote:

            Please call me regarding an unauthorized charge. This charge is showing on my account but I have not ordered anything!!


----------



## Apricot Summers

Ben is an idiot (and rude, I've unfortunately dealt with him before).   The processor doesn't close out the batch, the merchant does.

So Fashionphile personnel screwed up and now months later without any notice they are putting through old charges?   Brilliant.


----------



## Milwaukie_Mary

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thepoppet

Riviera Latte said:


> Having read soooo many NEGATIVES about Fashionphile and Yoogis am really disgusted that people can do this. Especially when many Buyers are saving their hard-earned salary in order to buy Designer bags etc.
> 
> eBay should do something about this practice because it is supposed to be Illegal to sell Counterfeit items.
> 
> Why doesn't someone put a Google website with all of these people's personal details so as everyone knows who they are.
> 
> Besides all that....*who is there on eBay to buy from that REALLY does sell Authentic items and can someone please list so as we know?????*



You can do a search as many known resellers are mentioned in various threads. You won't get a complete list though as many here are sellers and we're not allowed to post our Ebay IDs or commence any transactions on this forum or through PMs. I think that's a very wise rule.


----------



## ahbocat

NEVER VISIT THIS STORE!!  I won the LV reporter in EBay on Feb 9th.  I sent 2 emails and asking combine shipping. No reply at all. Few days after I tried to complete the transaction before the payment deadline Feb 17th.  It was disabled!!  I sent another email again. Finally they replied me saying my LV reporter has been sold to another person on Feb 14th. Maybe they were thinking my offer was too cheap, and did not want to sell it to me.  Extremely pissed with this kind of service!!  Negative feedback + filed complaint about rule violation. Unresponsive and untrustworthy!!


----------



## chrisraspi

Fashionphile's prices are ridiculous and from my experience...their authenticity is very questionable.  I made the switch to DesignerSocial.com and have never had a quality or authenticity issue!  They also have a cool blog as they were started by former staffers at InStyle and Lucky!


----------



## anasanfran

Wow, so much bad press! It makes me not want to go near them with a 10 ft. pole! And their prices *are* outrageous and I've read the quality is not always there for the price.


----------



## rollergirl

I wish I'd read this thread a long time ago!  Oh, well.


----------



## patsyesq

I cannot stand their RESERVE prices- if they want a certai n amount then just start with that price - they just want to be the first on LOWEST price- for some reason it really turns me off and i never bid with them -what's the point! 3/4 of their auctions end with the reserve price not met and their stuff is way overpriced!


----------



## chinkee21

They're been getting bad press since 2008, I am not surprise they still have customers


----------



## Elle.Queue

rollergirl said:


> I wish I'd read this thread a long time ago! Oh, well.


 
Why, what happened?


----------



## Elle.Queue

Well my gripe is that in the last 48 hours I've contacted them three times: through eBay, telephone (left voicemail) and their website - NO response!  I mean, seriously!?  I'm trying to GIVE YOU MONEY guys!  All my questions to Yoogi's get answered same day.  I'm only trying fashionphile because they have a particular vintage bag I want that Yoogi's doesn't have.


----------



## cocobean1793

Just like everyone else, I can only speak about my own experience with Fashiophile. I am a very cautious buyer and would guess I buy 98% of my  handbags at full retail from neiman marcus, saks, or the designer's boutique. However, I occasionally seek out a bag that is no longer available through those stores and have to buy elsewhere. Luckily, my years of buying driect from the stores and the numerous bags I have had in my collection over the years has made me very well versed in spotting fakes, and I never even consider buying  a second-hand bag if I'm not extremely knowledgable about the brand. All that said, I recently made a purchase from Fashionphile (my first) and bought a bag that was a limited edition from several seasons ago. These things can be hard to price, as they are collector items, so all I can say is that I paid a price that I personally was happy with. The bag arrived in the same if not better condition than I was expecting from the description, and I am 100% sure that it's authentic. I also had some issues with the shipping ( I wanted the bag delivered on a specific day and made a mistake in the shipping option I chose) but called Fashionphile and spoke to someone immediately who resolved the issue and the bag arrived exactly when I wanted it to. I was 100% satisfied and would absolutely consider  a future purchase from them. I have noticed that sometimes they describe 'wear' on a bag but the exact issue isn't clearly shown in the photos, however, I have emailed asking for further clarification or additional pics and have alsways received a timely response. I bought from their website and have never dealt with them on ebay.


----------



## poopsie

Elle.Queue said:


> Well my gripe is that in the last 48 hours I've contacted them three times: through eBay, telephone (left voicemail) and their website - NO response!  I mean, seriously!?  I'm trying to GIVE YOU MONEY guys!  All my questions to Yoogi's get answered same day.  I'm only trying fashionphile because they have a particular vintage bag I want that Yoogi's doesn't have.




The last 48 hours here included a weekend. If you haven't heard from them in the next 24 I would just vote with my feet and shop elsewhere. They have been revamping their web so who knows what is really going on.


----------



## Designerbaglove

I bought a prada vernice gaufre bag from them some time ago, so I guess it may be too late to return to them..I've always doubted the authenticity because when I went in the rodeo drive prada store the sales associate there didn't think they ever made the bag in a smaller size. Also, my husband pointed out to me that the authenticity card they gave me was white out- scribbled over ..I have been hesitant to buy from them ever since and don't know for sure if the bag is even real now.


----------



## louch

I've had very poor experience with them CS -wise as well - I have sold a total of 4 bags over 12 months.  They never return my email questions and when a bag does sell, it takes WEEKS to get your money.  They then just send a random email saying they've paid you with no information as to how they came to the amount they are paying.  It's REALLY poor service.  I wouldn't use them in a pink fit again.


----------



## MAGJES

I purchased one balenciaga from them and the experience was a very good one....they even reduced the price a little. It arrived quickly, packaged perfectly and best of all I did not see the wear mentioned in the listing.  Looked brand new actually. 
There was a delay in responding to emails...over 24 hours at least. ...but at work - I'm not the best at that either. I get a lot of them.


----------



## Designerbaglove

Wow! I thought tpf was good to join to speak out your experiences..but it seems that there are some people that are die hard fashionphile fanatics and cannot take a bad experience from another buyer.. Let me ask this question straight then.. Has anybody ever bought a prada bag with a tampered authentication card???? White out and scribbled over??? Wouldn't you doubt a bag's authenticity if you received the card that way? Problem is, it's been months since the purchase. Spent a lot on it that it would probably hurt to know for sure that it somehow"slipped through the cracks" and was sold to you at this point. Never had a problem otherwise but looking at the tampered card still bothers 
me. It's not an accusation but a statement of what has happened..bought a bag with tampered authenticity card!


----------



## Designerbaglove

chrisraspi said:


> Fashionphile's prices are ridiculous and from my experience...their authenticity is very questionable.  I made the switch to DesignerSocial.com and have never had a quality or authenticity issue!  They also have a cool blog as they were started by former staffers at InStyle and Lucky!



Btw, I mentioned that I bought a bag from them with tampered Authenticity card in another forum here  and was told by another member to apologize to fashionphile for accusing them of selling such??? Have you ever come across a prada bag with its card white out then scribbled over? It appears that some members are die hard fashionphile fans.


----------



## Designerbaglove

Riviera Latte said:


> Having read soooo many NEGATIVES about Fashionphile and Yoogis am really disgusted that people can do this. Especially when many Buyers are saving their hard-earned salary in order to buy Designer bags etc.
> 
> eBay should do something about this practice because it is supposed to be Illegal to sell Counterfeit items.
> 
> Why doesn't someone put a Google website with all of these people's personal details so as everyone knows who they are.
> 
> Besides all that....who is there on eBay to buy from that REALLY does sell Authentic items and can someone please list so as we know?????



Pls answer if anyone is aware that prada store sells bags with tampered authenticity card? Bought bag from fashionphile that came with card white out then scribbled over.. Took bag to prada store it stated was bought at, sa said they never sold it there. Hubby since has told me to buy straight from store for piece of mind. Based on experience, am doubting the bag..stated it in another forum here only to be told by other members to apologize for accusing fashionphile??? Was merely stating  I bought a bag with tampered card. Fact not fiction.  But it seems some people do not want to hear anything bad about fp.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I inquired on a bag I was ready to purchase and receive a RUDE response and i will NOT buy from them! Be nice or I boycott!


----------



## Designerbaglove

charleston-mom said:


> Give me a break "Sarah," you have been caught over and over again listing fake bags. I wouldn't touch your auctions with a ten foot pole!  After it happened the second or third time, it shouldn't have happened again. Whenever and wherever I can, I will warn people on this forum to have every item you list authenticated!
> 
> On an ethical level, I wouldn't touch one of your auctions for the sole reason that you have listed fakes repeatedly. I'm a paralegal. For a former attorney to breach patent laws is enough for me.



They sold me a bag with tampered authenticity card.. I mentioned it in another forum here and got negative replies from other members? Does prada ever sell bags with cards white out then scribbled over?


----------



## Designerbaglove

Designerbaglove said:


> They sold me a bag with tampered authenticity card.. I mentioned it in another forum here and got negative replies from other members? Does prada ever sell bags with cards white out then scribbled over?



I did find out that you can send pictures directly to prada for authentication.. It would help if they could somehow use that to truly help authenticate their listings?


----------



## ginaki

Designerbaglove said:


> Pls answer if anyone is aware that prada store sells bags with tampered authenticity card? Bought bag from fashionphile that came with card white out then scribbled over.. Took bag to prada store it stated was bought at, sa said they never sold it there. Hubby since has told me to buy straight from store for piece of mind. Based on experience, am doubting the bag..stated it in another forum here only to be told by other members to apologize for accusing fashionphile??? Was merely stating I bought a bag with tampered card. Fact not fiction. But it seems some people do not want to hear anything bad about fp.


 
Why do you say that people don't want to hear anything bad about fp?
First of all, you can look at the title of the thread - I don't think it prepares the people here for good feedback, kwim?
Many people have shared their bad experience, but there are also some people that are satisfied, and they say it. It is a free forum, we can agree and disagree, but everyone can tell his/her opinion.


----------



## Designerbaglove

Agree on different opinions.. Except one member in another forum informed me that I should apologize for accusing fashionphile? For what? For stating that they sold me a bag with a tampered authenticity card?


----------



## ginaki

Designerbaglove said:


> Agree on different opinions.. Except one member in another forum informed me that I should apologize for accusing fashionphile? For what? For stating that they sold me a bag with a tampered authenticity card?


 
Imo you don't have to apologize to anyone! I don't know how other forums work, but here you can find a lot of info about fp, and many people are not satisfied with them.

I mailed them once through ebay, about a lv bandeau they were listing, and they answered after two days. I have to say also, that they were not helpful at all. So I let it go.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Give me a break "Sarah," you have been caught over and over again listing fake bags. I wouldn't touch your auctions with a ten foot pole! After it happened the second or third time, it shouldn't have happened again. Whenever and wherever I can, I will warn people on this forum to have every item you list authenticated!


----------



## MJISMYBF

Designerbaglove said:


> Agree on different opinions.. Except one member in another forum informed me that I should apologize for accusing fashionphile? For what? For stating that they sold me a bag with a tampered authenticity card?



What?! I just read the thread where the member "informed" you to apologize. You obviously did not read her whole post and jumped to conclusions. I am not taking sides and am just giving factual statements on your claims.
You wrote "not to trust or buy from FP again, because you *doubted* authenticity"
 The other member said to have the bag authenticated on here if you were doubting authenticity. She then stated that if it was fake to return it, but if it was real that you should apologize to FP for telling others to never buy from them again solely based on your "whited-out card". You then accused her of working for them. 

If you are so worried about the whited-out card?, why not just have your bag authenticated on here to have a piece of mind. 

Sorry if this is off topic so here is the other thread "Fashionphile's Ebay Guide to Authentic Listings Being Pulled" for those to read, because IMO i think it is unfair for you to say another member was telling you to apologize to FP when she was just telling you to apologize for saying a bag was not authentic before you had it 100% authenticated. 


Now back to topic, I would not buy a bag from FP, solely because they have listed fakes in the past, and IF i buy a used bag it is usually from someone's private collection (whom I trust).


----------



## ginaki

MJISMYBF said:


> What?! I just read the thread where the member "informed" you to apologize. You obviously did not read her whole post and jumped to conclusions. I am not taking sides and am just giving factual statements on your claims.
> You wrote "not to trust or buy from FP again, because you *doubted* authenticity"
> The other member said to have the bag authenticated on here if you were doubting authenticity. She then stated that if it was fake to return it, but if it was real that you should apologize to FP for telling others to never buy from them again solely based on your "whited-out card". You then accused her of working for them.
> 
> If you are so worried about the whited-out card?, why not just have your bag authenticated on here to have a piece of mind.
> 
> Sorry if this is off topic so here is the other thread "Fashionphile's Ebay Guide to Authentic Listings Being Pulled" for those to read, because IMO i think it is unfair for you to say another member was telling you to apologize to FP when she was just telling you to apologize for saying a bag was not authentic before you had it 100% authenticated.
> 
> 
> Now back to topic, I would not buy a bag from FP, solely because they have listed fakes in the past, and IF i buy a used bag it is usually from someone's private collection (whom I trust).


 
Thanks for the heads up, I thought that Designerbaglove was talking about a different forum (not purseforum)...


----------



## Designerbaglove

Read again. I did not tell anybody to not buy from them. You are welcome to do so. I said I will not be doing any more business with them.


----------



## Dianabanana12

They had a bandeau on ebay that was selling on there for 200 with wear, so i went on the LV website, brand new 140, its the leopard one.... that is NOT out of stock, first response said ... because it is sold out at LV, i responded that i dont think it is!  then i got this ... which is a little better at least i got them to lower the price by $60.. i still would rather pay the extra 20 ensure 100% authenticity and have it be breand new! 
see copy and paste of ebay response.. ps i looked last night, it wasnt sold out.. maybe im going crazy? 

Hello, Diana... this is Sarah. Thanks for your email, and to start off- I've lowered the prices on all three of the LV Bandeau scarves listed to $125 for the MC ones and $175 for this one. 

Just as some background, when I saw your comment, I went to do some research on this scarf to see why it was priced as it was. Sometimes items on the secondary market do in fact go for higher than retail price when certain conditions apply. Such conditions would be - rarity, sold out at the store and still in high demand, sold out color or design, etc. This LV monogram scarf in "Marron" has sold out online. This is why our pricer priced it above retail. Still, per your comments, I've reduced the price.

There are some on TPF that are not pleased with the pricing, which I completely understand- especially if the listing is in error and is still available on vuitton.com. We're people, and can make mistakes. We want to know when we do, so we can fix them. This was true of the two MC Black Bandeau scarves that we had listed. In a pricing issue- this usually becomes apparent when the item doesn't sell... so we look at it and see that we've priced it too high. We definitely want to price our bags in a way that will make them available as much as possible to the people that frequent our site.

The other side of this coin, is that as a consignment business, we have to give serious consideration to the owners of the items we sell. If the true market price is above the retail price, we need to honor that so that our consignors get what they deserve for their wonderful items. If we don't have information on a particular bag that would guide us as far as pricing, we'll err in pricing too high, because we can always reduce if it doesn't sell. 

Again, thanks for your email. I appreciate your comments. Feel free to email me directly at sarah@fashionphile.com if you have any more questions.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Pure-LA

Sarah, must be Sarah Davis the owner of Fashionphile.


----------



## HIMgurl

After reading some of the post, I think will cancel my layway...


----------



## Riviera Latte

The Leopard bandeau sells for AU$160 in Australia and is available with FREE shipping and Guaranteed Authentic direct from LV with all the trimmings like Bag, Box, Ribbon etc. Fashionphile should be renamed Fakephile.


----------



## Riviera Latte

Pure-La you are a SWEETHEART.....thanks for naming names......now is the time to NAME AND SHAME these fraudsters at Fashionphile that take our hard-earned salary and give us fakes.


----------



## Riviera Latte

Lady Chinadoll......you are a True Doll.....keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Chanel_gurl

Thanks for the heads up, I've been looking at some of the items that they have been selling.


----------



## HIMgurl

I changed my mind and purchased the cabas from them. So we will see how it looks when it gets here.

http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=10899


----------



## labelmom5

i live in los angeles and i have personally cosigned with fp and honestly i have had nothing but pleasant experiences with them. it's really shocking to read some of these post. 

i am on the seller's side and they do tend to get me the most money for my bags that i no longer carry, so no complaints here on that end. however, i can understand a buyer feeling that their prices are higher than others like yogis but if you think their prices are too high -  imo shop somewhere else. the show room is in beverly hills and it is beautiful. last i checked, to lease or own a space in beverly hills is far from cheap. 

on a different note, i am noticing with the launching of their new site going beta that it took a longer time for them to list bags that i took in to the show room about a month ago AND they did make a mistake with the name of the bag, (it got confused with another sellers bag) but it was fixed immediately. 

as a business owner i know that it is impossible to please everyone all of the time and that not all of clients will be satisfied. but some people are just complainers and no matter how you handle a situation they still won't be happy.


----------



## PriscillaW

whoa whoa whoa... Fashionphile sells fakes?


----------



## labelmom5

PriscillaW said:


> whoa whoa whoa... Fashionphile sells fakes?




absolutely NOT! as i read it, someone purchased a bag with an authenticity card that seemed questionable. it sounds to me like the card didn't match the bag. but rather than have it authenticated here on TPF, or at the actual store, a negative comment was made about FP. 

that's my take on it :wondering


----------



## PriscillaW

labelmom5 said:


> absolutely NOT! as i read it, someone purchased a bag with an authenticity card that seemed questionable. it sounds to me like the card didn't match the bag. but rather than have it authenticated here on TPF, or at the actual store, a negative comment was made about FP.
> 
> that's my take on it :wondering



oh ok, I asked because a few posts back, people were saying the owner of FP was Sarah and she listed fake bags. Goodness. You know, if someone is wrongly accusing Fashionphile of selling fakes, shouldn't this thread be deleted? It seems bad for business since loads of people use TPF.


----------



## charleston-mom

labelmom5 said:


> absolutely NOT! as i read it, someone purchased a bag with an authenticity card that seemed questionable. it sounds to me like the card didn't match the bag. but rather than have it authenticated here on TPF, or at the actual store, a negative comment was made about FP.
> 
> that's my take on it :wondering



Do a search. Fashionphile has listed at least five fakes for sale. She was called on it by purse forum members but didn't pull the auctions until she was. This is fact. Get anything you purchase from her authenticated first. She stated they were "mistakes" that "slipped through," but at least FIVE times!!! Shouldn't have happened again after the 2nd time. I'm a paralegal. Would love to have seen someone actually purchase one of her fakes and then prosecute her to the fullest extent of the law. If I ever see another fake listed on her site, I intend to report her to every available legal authority first and TPF second. She is supposed to be an attorney, which makes thing far worse. However if she is caught next time rather than warned, that's something that will not play in her favor. And I have no problem as a paralegal making this post. It is not slander or defamation when it is truth.  It hasn't been all LV fakes either. Other brands were represented as well. 

The key is to have anything authenticated. For me, as far as her business, the fact that she has listed fakes as often as she has is enough for me. I wouldn't honestly trust anything she sells, authenticated or not. There are unbelievably good fakes out there. She has shown herself willing to list fakes for sale that were bad enough that they were caught by purse forum members, in some instances not even through the authenticate this thread. Even after having it called to her attention by TPF members, it happened again and again. For a purported "attorney" to continuously tempt the legal Gods by thwarting copyright and infringement laws, as well as potential felony charges and interstate mailing of counterfeit goods, even after repeatedly being told listings were fake really makes ms wonder. Selling a fake is also not any less illegal if you say you didn't know if was counterfeit. Ignorance is not a defense under the law. I am hopeful if she ever lists a fake again, that someone will buy it, and then prosecute. 

Anyway, do some searching. You will find the instances where she listed fakes, TPF members called her on it, and the listings were pulled, and in several instances she came on to defend herself, if I remember right saying she pulled them as soon as she knew. What concerns me most, as a legal professional, and a consumer, is not only the lack of checking by her and her personnel, bug more importantly, that it continued to happen after she was made aware of it. 

My advice would be three-fold:
Best:  Steer clear entirely (my personal choice);
Second:  If you do decide to purchase, have the item authenticated;
Third:  When it comes, have it authenticated here and by at least one other source (like Carol Diva, even if you do have to pay).

To me, after it happened the third time, I lost faith, and then credibility was strained beyond belief. 

Now her prices and whether the bags are as described?  Don't even get me started!!!


----------



## charleston-mom

Sorry about typographical errors. Typing on darn iPhone. That predictive text does strange things. Just noticed it turned "but" into "bug."

Maybe that's a Freudian slip. LOL!

If I seem harsh in my opinion of Fashionphile though, it's for two reasons:
1.  The legal issue and the fact that I don't like the counterfeit trade or people that support it: and
2.  My concern that there may be those out there who spent hundreds or thousands on bags where no one caught it in time. 

Frankly, I would recommend to anyone that has any bag purchased from this reseller, at any time (even years ago) have it authenticated by at least two reputable sources you trust, even if you are "positive" it's authentic. The fact that she listed fakes that many times, for me, calls into question every item on it's face.


----------



## gotpurseitis

Wow! Just thought I would check out this thread because they have something  I am interested in.  Thanks for all the info.


----------



## vagabag

Thanks for sharing, C!  If I buy something from her and send it to Chanel for refurbishing, then that's considered authenticated, right?



charleston-mom said:


> Sorry about typographical errors. Typing on darn iPhone. That predictive text does strange things. Just noticed it turned "but" into "bug."
> 
> Maybe that's a Freudian slip. LOL!
> 
> If I seem harsh in my opinion of Fashionphile though, it's for two reasons:
> 1.  The legal issue and the fact that I don't like the counterfeit trade or people that support it: and
> 2.  My concern that there may be those out there who spent hundreds or thousands on bags where no one caught it in time.
> 
> Frankly, I would recommend to anyone that has any bag purchased from this reseller, at any time (even years ago) have it authenticated by at least two reputable sources you trust, even if you are "positive" it's authentic. The fact that she listed fakes that many times, for me, calls into question every item on it's face.


----------



## jellyv

vagabag said:


> If I buy something from her and send it to Chanel for refurbishing, then that's considered authenticated, right?



Only if Chanel accepts it for the refurb.


----------



## iheartbags17

good to know


----------



## vagabag

if it's authentic, they will take it even if it's vintage, right?



jellyv said:


> Only if Chanel accepts it for the refurb.


----------



## gplus3

I was interested in a Chanel that they had listed on eBay for $825 (free shipping).  Went I checked their website, it was listed for $999.

Is that usual?  Wouldn't their selling fees be much lower on their own site?


----------



## MJISMYBF

Sooo. I just bought a lovely Marc Jacobs Collection "Grace" bag (circa 2004-2005 i think? You can call it vintage ) for $140 (a steal I know!!). It was in almost mint condition with the only wear being the natural aging on the heavy brass hardware (original dust bag and card included). I was snooping on FP's website and saw the EXACT same bag in MUCH MUCH worse condition being sold for $400 !!!!!!!  Now I know this bag's original retail was $995 and I got a steal, but $400 for a bag in that condition that is more than 5 years old...come on! Just a prime example of how FP jacks up the pricing. If you don't mind waiting and what you want is not extremely rare, you can almost 100% find it cheaper on a secondary market that is not FP.


----------



## SWlife

gplus3 said:


> I was interested in a Chanel that they had listed on eBay for $825 (free shipping). Went I checked their website, it was listed for $999.
> 
> Is that usual? Wouldn't their selling fees be much lower on their own site?


 

Just ask them if they will match their ebay price.


----------



## vagabag

does anyone think they paid a fair price on FP?  i found a bag that i thought was decently priced but it sounds like everyone is pretty much in agreement that their prices are inflated.  is that right?


----------



## charleston-mom

vagabag said:


> does anyone think they paid a fair price on FP? i found a bag that i thought was decently priced but it sounds like everyone is pretty much in agreement that their prices are inflated. is that right?


 
For a real bag or a fake?  LOL?


----------



## Apricot Summers

yes, their prices are very high -- because they have an amount that they are trying to get back from the bag purchase or have told their consignment client they will try to get.

The advice above is dead on - if you're not in a rush, you can always find it somewhere else for less.  Sometimes MUCH less.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Apricot Summers said:


> yes, their prices are very high -- because they have an amount that they are trying to get back from the bag purchase or have told their consignment client they will try to get.
> 
> The advice above is dead on - if you're not in a rush, you can always find it somewhere else for less. Sometimes MUCH less.


 

   ITA... at the end of the day, no big bargains from FP.. sometimes

   you can pay almost as much as the bag costs...


----------



## vagabag

good to know.  thanks a lot.


----------



## Munchkinxx

That's awful! Thanks for the warning, will never consider purchasing from there.


----------



## Yvonne57

I have not bought from them - but I tried and have been interested in a few of their items.  I had much of the same experiences with them as everyone else here - slow reply to emails, if there even is a reply, and the reply was short "quipped", and they were very non-accommodating.  For example -- I wanted them to post, or email me (I know there is a cost to add more photos which is why I gave them the opportunity to email) -- and they refused.  Their items are pricey - very close to retail, and their descriptions are not that detailed, and I refuse to buy anything with just one or two photos pictured.  I don't care who they are - I am so leary anyway of eBay Louis items, that if a seller regardless of their popularity refuses to accommodate me -- THEY WILL NOT HAVE ME AS A CUSTOMER!


----------



## mona_danya

Yvonne57 said:


> I have not bought from them - but I tried and have been interested in a few of their items.  I had much of the same experiences with them as everyone else here - slow reply to emails, if there even is a reply, and the reply was short "quipped", and they were very non-accommodating.  For example -- I wanted them to post, or email me (I know there is a cost to add more photos which is why I gave them the opportunity to email) -- and they refused.  Their items are pricey - very close to retail, and their descriptions are not that detailed, and I refuse to buy anything with just one or two photos pictured.  I don't care who they are - I am so leary anyway of eBay Louis items, that if a seller regardless of their popularity refuses to accommodate me -- THEY WILL NOT HAVE ME AS A CUSTOMER!



I have had pretty much the same experience...I honestly don't know how they stay in business.


----------



## nataliam1976

They are so unprofessional its ridiculous.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...60826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3428wt_1139


Weekender my arse lol and when my friend who wanted to buy it, sent an email with inquiries, they ignored them and said "everything is in the listing." unfreakingbelievable.


----------



## Envy1922

The bags look just like the bags being sold on Ebay from Japan. Deplorable!


----------



## BerryWriter

A couple of their listings say they will ship the bag MEDIA MAIL. Don't they realize that's a huge no-no? The Post Office doesn't treat such abuse lightly.


----------



## MJISMYBF

nataliam1976 said:


> They are so unprofessional its ridiculous.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...60826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3428wt_1139
> 
> 
> Weekender my arse lol and when my friend who wanted to buy it, sent an email with inquiries, they ignored them and said "everything is in the listing." unfreakingbelievable.




Aha maybe a weekender for a smurf. They are seriously getting more ridiculous by the day and their customer service is unforgivable.


----------



## lovecococats

this is all great information, I love all this help, I am quite the novice and am now addicted to this 'purse forum', thanks!!


----------



## ILUVLOUIS2010

Envy1922 said:


> The bags look just like the bags being sold on Ebay from Japan. Deplorable!


 

I don't know that Fashionphile sells counterfeits, in fact I believe they don't.  But that being said - they don't put anywhere near enough photos on their listing for anyone to be able to confirm the authenticity; and worse, as stated before on this thread - if you ask them for photos - they won't send them and just refer you to their listing.  Of course, that's even if you get a response from them.  Don't hold your breathe!


----------



## MJISMYBF

ILUVLOUIS2010 said:


> I don't know that Fashionphile sells counterfeits, in fact I believe they don't.  But that being said - they don't put anywhere near enough photos on their listing for anyone to be able to confirm the authenticity; and worse, as stated before on this thread - if you ask them for photos - they won't send them and just refer you to their listing.  Of course, that's even if you get a response from them.  Don't hold your breathe!




They have been caught listing counterfeit bags in the past.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

BerryWriter said:


> A couple of their listings say they will ship the bag MEDIA MAIL. Don't they realize that's a huge no-no? The Post Office doesn't treat such abuse lightly.


 
That's just stupid. We can legally ship media mail (we make media!) & we don't even use it very often. No way to track it & good luck, you are on yur own if its lost. 
Someone should report them to the US PO.


----------



## nataliam1976

MJISMYBF said:


> *Aha maybe a weekender for a smurf*. They are seriously getting more ridiculous by the day and their customer service is unforgivable.




That just cracked me up lol


----------



## **StarGirl**

I have not purchase from them before, but was tempted yesterday with some vintage Chanel items. Now that I have read all these comments, I am staying away...thanks for the warning


----------



## **StarGirl**

Vegas Long Legs said:


> That's just stupid. We can legally ship media mail (we make media!) & we don't even use it very often. No way to track it & good luck, you are on yur own if its lost.
> Someone should report them to the US PO.


 
Excuse my ignorance...what is media mail ??


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Media is considered sound recordings, Cd's, DVD's, & books.

All things from all over the country that is marked media mail is shipped to LA CA. Then distributed from there. So if you are shipping something from Boston to NYC & its marked media mail, it goes to LA first. Yes, it makes no sense to do it this way. PO told me they have a way to check in LA whether someones shipment is really media.  (I don't know how this is possible, didn't care enough to ask.) We very rarely use it cause it takes much longer & there's no tracking. You are SOL if the package disappears.


----------



## jences

MJISMYBF said:


> They have been caught listing counterfeit bags in the past.



You are correct.  They do indeed sell fakes.  Not always.  But there was a time in 2008-2009 when it happening more and more.  I know it was awhile ago but even if it's happened just once, I won't buy from that company.  You just never know...and I hear their CS is a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## Eileenw

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Media is considered sound recordings, Cd's, DVD's, & books.
> 
> All things from all over the country that is marked media mail is shipped to LA CA. Then distributed from there. So if you are shipping something from Boston to NYC & its marked media mail, it goes to LA first. Yes, it makes no sense to do it this way. PO told me they have a way to check in LA whether someones shipment is really media.  (I don't know how this is possible, didn't care enough to ask.) We very rarely use it cause it takes much longer & there's no tracking. You are SOL if the package disappears.



Huh, sorry for asking, but then what's the point of using media mail? Is it cheaper? I can't see any other reason...


----------



## Karinda

I have been interested in a couple of their items.  I have to say that email response was very quick though not necessarily helpful.  I asked why the price of a certain scarf was so high (much higher than their usual high price) even over new retail because it wasn't new and it wasn't an HG design--thought I might learn something about the particular scarf. No but I got a condescending answer about workmanship, quality, etc.

But I think it's bizarre that the prices on e-bay don't match their store prices. A bag on ebay was $1000 more than their store price.  It doesn't seem fair to the unsuspecting ebayer, but what's in it for fashionphile?  

It is also a violation of e-bay policy to have e-bay items listed elsewhere at the same time.  But this is fashionphile business model--bags that don't sell in the stores go to e-bay


----------



## meandmylouis

Karinda said:


> But I think it's bizarre that the prices on e-bay don't match their store prices. A bag on ebay was $1000 more than their store price. It doesn't seem fair to the unsuspecting ebayer, but what's in it for fashionphile?


 
Seller must pay Final Value Fee on eBay. It is normal that seller listed an item cheaper on their own store/web site.


----------



## charleston-mom

meandmylouis said:


> Seller must pay Final Value Fee on eBay. It is normal that seller listed an item cheaper on their own store/web site.


 
$1,000 more?  Com'mon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilarose

^Exactly. It's ludicrous.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Eileenw said:


> Huh, sorry for asking, but then what's the point of using media mail? Is it cheaper? I can't see any other reason...


 
Yes, it is cheaper. Maybe about 1/3 of the price. The heavier the box, the 
better the discount. When people were honest & not always trying to get something for nothing, it was a good way to ship these kind of items. Not anymore. It takes longer & you are taking a risk.


----------



## meandmylouis

charleston-mom said:


> $1,000 more? Com'mon!!!!!!!!


 
For a Hermes Birkin,  $1000 different is rather common. But if you are talking about a $2000 bag, of course $1000 is insane!


----------



## charleston-mom

meandmylouis said:


> For a Hermes Birkin, $1000 different is rather common. But if you are talking about a $2000 bag, of course $1000 is insane!


 
Well I wouldn't touch ANYTHING from Fashionphile because she's listed so many fakes, but I definitely wouldn't touch something like a Birkin!


----------



## Phred

charleston-mom said:


> Well I wouldn't touch ANYTHING from Fashionphile because she's listed so many fakes, but I definitely wouldn't touch something like a Birkin!




agreed. She's handed over the keys to the shop and her reputation is losing


----------



## resalelover

Karinda said:


> I have been interested in a couple of their items. I have to say that email response was very quick though not necessarily helpful. I asked why the price of a certain scarf was so high (much higher than their usual high price) even over new retail because it wasn't new and it wasn't an HG design--thought I might learn something about the particular scarf. No but I got a condescending answer about workmanship, quality, etc.
> 
> But I think it's bizarre that the prices on e-bay don't match their store prices. A bag on ebay was $1000 more than their store price. It doesn't seem fair to the unsuspecting ebayer, but what's in it for fashionphile?
> 
> It is also a violation of e-bay policy to have e-bay items listed elsewhere at the same time. But this is fashionphile business model--bags that don't sell in the stores go to e-bay


 
I was looking at their site and saw 2 LV scarves that seemed high .. I printed out the details .. went to the LV boutique and the "pre-owened" item was $55 MORE than it was priced brand new ... REALLY???????


----------



## Apricot Summers

resalelover said:


> I was looking at their site and saw 2 LV scarves that seemed high .. I printed out the details .. went to the LV boutique and the "pre-owened" item was $55 MORE than it was priced brand new ... REALLY???????




I think they do this because (1) they don't buy new and have no clue about what the prices are like retail ... and (2) they think their customers are too stupid to figure this out on their own.


Also what Phred said above - they handed the keys over, they are not what they once were.  Will probably never be again.


----------



## Black Elite

resalelover said:


> I was looking at their site and saw 2 LV scarves that seemed high .. I printed out the details .. went to the LV boutique and the "pre-owened" item was $55 MORE than it was priced brand new ... REALLY???????



I think they also have a large market in areas where LV is very difficult to find. They also have buyers in places to which LV doesn't ship (I think). This is why they charge higher... for the buyers who want it at any cost, and can't buy from the retailer for whatever reasons.


----------



## tanj

Oh my wow...


----------



## petitechouchou

I'm over Fashionphile. Their prices are ridiculous and their customer service sucks!


----------



## momofgirls

There Customer Service is getting from bad to worst, I am so annoyed because I keep on telling myself I won't shop there anymore but I still do.


----------



## handbagaddict80

I totally agree that they are way overpriced..


----------



## kemilia

I noticed a bag I was interested in a couple of weeks ago. Since then, it's been marked down, then it goes back up, then it goes down again, then, ok, down a little more, then way back up! All within like a week, I don't get it.


----------



## skyqueen

Black Elite said:


> I think they also have a large market in areas where LV is very difficult to find. They also have buyers in places to which LV doesn't ship (I think). This is why they charge higher... for the buyers who want it at any cost, and can't buy from the retailer for whatever reasons.


----------



## oceansportrait

E-mail isn't really a great way to contact most companies...for some reason it takes them FOREVER to reply. It's better to just call them, that way you can talk to a real person and get it resolved right away instead of waiting and fuming & getting more upset by the second.


----------



## tatertot

charleston-mom said:


> Well I wouldn't touch ANYTHING from Fashionphile because she's listed so many fakes, but I definitely wouldn't touch something like a Birkin!



I agree completely. I even contacted her a few years ago about a fake Bal she had listed assuming she would want to take it down but nope, it stayed up till it sold and her reply was pretty rude.


----------



## edsbgrl

So glad I found this thread (and tpf again).  

I always thought Fashionphile was a-ok and I think she was a while ago but reading this has sure opened my eyes.  WOW!


----------



## weezer

Wow, I'm so glad I saw this thread! I was contemplating buying a Chloe bag from Fashionphile.


----------



## kemilia

I didn't know that some of their items were fake, that is scary. And like everyone has said, their prices are nuts.


----------



## skislope15

there prices are nuts is right, I sent them some pictures of a bag I wanted to sell, it retailed around $2800...I used it 5x it's in EUC, they offered me 1000 for it....like seriously they are worse then the low ballers on ebay....


----------



## Kimmylou112

Wow. I was really tempted to purchase a wallet from them. Good thing I read this first. Thanks for the save ladies!!


----------



## resalelover

skislope15 said:


> there prices are nuts is right, I sent them some pictures of a bag I wanted to sell, it retailed around $2800...I used it 5x it's in EUC, they offered me 1000 for it....like seriously they are worse then the low ballers on ebay....


 
but then they would turn around and sell it for $2,500 when it was $2800 brand new!!!!  Ugh!


----------



## BalBequita

Whoa I can't believe what I am reading!  I bought a Bal First from Fashionphile and thought the price was reasonable...but was a little sketched because they never responded to my initial email asking a question about the item. I bought it anyway because, well you know how it is when you have an itch about a bag!!!

On the bright side: I will say that I received the bag, was not happy with it after all, and emailed about returning.  I received a response RIGHT AWAY.  Sent it back in the mail and was refunded.  So, luckily I have a happy ending.


----------



## meandmylouis

BalBequita said:


> Whoa I can't believe what I am reading! I bought a Bal First from Fashionphile and thought the price was reasonable...but was a little sketched because they never responded to my initial email asking a question about the item. I bought it anyway because, well you know how it is when you have an itch about a bag!!!
> 
> On the bright side: I will say that I received the bag, was not happy with it after all, and emailed about returning. I received a response RIGHT AWAY. Sent it back in the mail and was refunded. So, luckily I have a happy ending.


 
I am glad you have a happy ending BalBequita


----------



## poopsie

Did I just see an advert from them here? 
or has it been here for a long time and I just noticed it


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Yep, I noticed it too.


----------



## twboi

i recently discovered fashionphile... was very tempted to buy and gave in. the product was how it looked from the pictures and had no trouble getting it thru layaway. after reading the posts, i'm starting to rethink if its authentic! 

as a newbie, is it possible to bring your bag to the stores to have them authenticate it?


----------



## poopsie

twboi said:


> i recently discovered fashionphile... was very tempted to buy and gave in. the product was how it looked from the pictures and had no trouble getting it thru layaway. after reading the posts, i'm starting to rethink if its authentic!
> 
> as a newbie,* is it possible to bring your bag to the stores to have them authenticate it?*





No boutique that I have heard of will authenticate. Better to post here (with pictures) in the proper Authenticate This forum.


----------



## elynnin

poopsie2 said:


> Did I just see an advert from them here?
> or has it been here for a long time and I just noticed it



I did too, and one for PayPal too.


----------



## iheartbags17

Wow.. I won't buy from there either. OMG


----------



## poopsie

iheartbags17 said:


> Wow.. I won't buy from there either. OMG




Smart move if you are in CA-----the sales tax is a beach.


----------



## ELboy

oh my! i was just about to get something from them when i chanced upon this thread...thanks for the head up!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sorry to be dense... but I am having some trouble with their name's pronounciation. 

Is it fashion-FILE or fashion-PILE.

In other words, is the "ph" pronounced as an "F" or a "P?" hahaha


----------



## Apricot Summers

Just saw a purse I've been drooling over - it was a Fashionpile listing.  So took a look at their feedback - they have a lot of comments about returns and having to return items.  

I guess it's not just tpf'ers that have seen them drop in their service and product.


----------



## oraange

I just thought I should mention this: a YouTube tutorial on how to shop on eBay was posted, and she kind of advertises Fashionphile's eBay account by saying she is a reputable seller, video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHJfutCugkA&feature=feedu 

I have never bought from that eBayer, but since so many people seem to have problems with Fashionphile, I linked to this thread on the youtube video.


----------



## Erica_n

I bought a Goyard Junior from them a couple of months ago and it was a fake. A very good fake but still fake. I sent it back and they refunded my money but they did not refund shipping as they advertised. At the time of purchase they said they would refund shipping if there was any question about authenticity. I also wrote them a nice note stating how I knew it was fake (inside stitching was different colors) and I got a nasty response.

Does anyone wonder how they have so many Goyards listed on ebay? They'll have two or three in the same color and style. To me that is suspicious.


----------



## sbelle

Erica_n said:


> Does anyone wonder how they have so many Goyards listed on ebay? They'll have two or three in the same color and style. To me that is suspicious.



I noticed this on their website.  It struck me odd at the time.


----------



## momofgirls

Erica_n said:


> I bought a Goyard Junior from them a couple of months ago and it was a fake. A very good fake but still fake. I sent it back and they refunded my money but they did not refund shipping as they advertised. At the time of purchase they said they would refund shipping if there was any question about authenticity. I also wrote them a nice note stating how I knew it was fake (inside stitching was different colors) and I got a nasty response.
> 
> Does anyone wonder how they have so many Goyards listed on ebay? They'll have two or three in the same color and style. To me that is suspicious.


The bag was a fake? That is so unacceptable you should have gotten your shipping refunded as well because they so advertised that. I am confused on why you got a nasty reply.


----------



## kemilia

Every time I see something on Fashionphile I want, I check here and it is nearly always bad news. 

There is an item I've been eyeing and have nearly bought but it is something that has been faked a lot so nope, it is not for me.


----------



## Jayne1

Envy1922 said:


> The bags look just like the bags being sold on Ebay from Japan. Deplorable!


What does that mean?  Are the bags from Japan not real?  We see so many listed on ebay.

Anyway, I once purchased from Fashionphile and the bag was a bit over priced, but very vintage, so still cheaper than new.

I didn't like how it was shipped.  In polka dot paper, no interior stuffing and they folded the bag!!

Otherwise the experience was okay.


----------



## chloehandbags

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Sorry to be dense... but I am having some trouble with their name's pronounciation.
> 
> Is it fashion-FILE or fashion-PILE.
> 
> In other words, is the "ph" pronounced as an "F" or a "P?" hahaha


 

fashion-file (as in someone who's very into fashion).


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

chloehandbags said:


> fashion-file (as in someone who's very into fashion).


 
Thank you! Turns out I was saying it right this whole time!


----------



## JessieRose

vagabag said:


> does anyone think they paid a fair price on FP?  i found a bag that i thought was decently priced but it sounds like everyone is pretty much in agreement that their prices are inflated.  is that right?



I don't agree. 

I recently purchased the large Chanel Paris-Shanghai China doll necklace for $995, it retailed for $1590 and sold out quickly. That is a steal!! Also, I consigned 2 Chanel bags, both sold within 4 weeks and I received $200 more than people were offering on evilbay for the Chanel WOC and the vintage chanel I received probably 300 or so more than I ever could have made on ebay. I know they take a little more time, but in the end I found it worth the wait!


----------



## vagabag

I love the P-S doll necklace!  Lucky you!  Does sound like some item are reasonably priced, or at least, not inflated.  Congrats!



JessieRose said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> I recently purchased the large Chanel Paris-Shanghai China doll necklace for $995, it retailed for $1590 and sold out quickly. That is a steal!! Also, I consigned 2 Chanel bags, both sold within 4 weeks and I received $200 more than people were offering on evilbay for the Chanel WOC and the vintage chanel I received probably 300 or so more than I ever could have made on ebay. I know they take a little more time, but in the end I found it worth the wait!


----------



## JessieRose

vagabag said:


> I love the P-S doll necklace!  Lucky you!  Does sound like some item are reasonably priced, or at least, not inflated.  Congrats!



Thank you!!  I need to post it in the July purchases thread!! I hope you are enjoying your fabulous Chanel you bought from them! I think it is like any site. You have to visit it daily, and wait for the best deals to pop up!! KWIM? I just wanted to give my buying/selling experience with them...because they were both positive!


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Hi girls! I couldn't stop my self after reading your post  but I thought I should say something...actually all the Goyard bags at FP are 100% authentic   haven't you heard of the saying opportunities comes from certain circumstances!
actually here it is, the Goyard middle east is closed for good, and both stores are owned by Government of Dubai, the Brand closed its stores in Bahrain, Kuwait because of (few customers) who appreciate the brand, all the goyard items on FP are quite new and actually dated 2005/2004 which is the last collection before the brands boutique been closed, actually after the announcement no bags were left, since they are only few bags used for display that has been left ,the staff sold it to their clients  so actually what you have at hand is more of other people misfortune (closing the store) an great bargain at hand, so  this opportunity will never happen again with those prices 
I have a Goyard file (paper carrier) from the same collection and I love it to pieces! and its 100% authentic


----------



## Soluxe

I have been eyeing a bag on their site and it looks good in the pictures. Do they refund if the bag is SNAD? In terms of condition, i mean?


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Soluxe said:


> I have been eyeing a bag on their site and it looks good in the pictures. Do they refund if the bag is SNAD? In terms of condition, i mean?


Hi there   why don't you email them, or check their website But they do refund if you changed your mind about the bag, I have been to their LA store in Beverly hills its so cool


----------



## charleston-mom

Erica_n said:


> I bought a Goyard Junior from them a couple of months ago and it was a fake. A very good fake but still fake. I sent it back and they refunded my money but they did not refund shipping as they advertised. At the time of purchase they said they would refund shipping if there was any question about authenticity. I also wrote them a nice note stating how I knew it was fake (inside stitching was different colors) and I got a nasty response.
> 
> Does anyone wonder how they have so many Goyards listed on ebay? They'll have two or three in the same color and style. To me that is suspicious.


 
It's not the first time and I'm not surprised.  They've been caught listing quite a few fake LVs as well.


----------



## twboi

reading these posts has me being very antsy about all my purchases from them. I hope all the items i bought were authentic. 

seriously tho, have they sold fakes before? i guess i better get my camera ready so i can start taking photos of my bags to be authenticated here!!

would people recommend yoogis over fashionphile?


----------



## charleston-mom

twboi said:


> reading these posts has me being very antsy about all my purchases from them. I hope all the items i bought were authentic.
> 
> seriously tho, have they sold fakes before? i guess i better get my camera ready so i can start taking photos of my bags to be authenticated here!!
> 
> would people recommend yoogis over fashionphile?


 
Yes - they have listed fakes, and yes, I recommend Yoogis over Fashionphile.


----------



## weezer

I recommend Yoogi's as well!


----------



## Apricot Summers

Yoogis has been fabulous to deal with!

Remember that Sarah is not running Fashonphile - it's that guy Ben and he's getting fb over and over about how rude he is - in emails and by phone.

I've dealt with him.  He doesn't have the knowledge that Sarah has (Emily doesn't either) and is rude and abrupt.  That's reason enough to stay away.   He was so unpleasant and unprofessional to deal with, it was the final straw for me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yoogi's is great!


----------



## Addictista

Another vote for Yoogi's here. When I started consigning bags, I consigned one with Yoogi's and one with Fashionphile.  The Fashionphile transaction was a nightmare from start to finish.  Yoogi's was a pleasure to work with and was also very quick to work with.  I've bought from Yoogis, returned to Yoogis, consigned and done direct sale and never had a problem with a transaction.


----------



## lightdays

Apricot Summers said:


> Yoogis has been fabulous to deal with!
> 
> Remember that Sarah is not running Fashonphile - it's that guy Ben and he's getting fb over and over about how rude he is - in emails and by phone.
> 
> I've dealt with him.  He doesn't have the knowledge that Sarah has (Emily doesn't either) and is rude and abrupt.  That's reason enough to stay away.   He was so unpleasant and unprofessional to deal with, it was the final straw for me.



I've dealt with him before and I must say he is extremely snooty and somewhat unfriendly...


----------



## lightdays

Yoogis customer service is extremely incredible and nice. Love it, but their consignment and buy out offers are terrible. They offer great prices on their products though.


----------



## manaty

missbanff said:


> ^^They're also members here - I wonder if they will come and defend themselves like with previous complaints?
> 
> I've never dealt with them directly but this isn't the first time I've heard their customer service sucks.



that is so funny to know! they cant reply emails but do have access to other webs? how did u find out about it anyways?


----------



## JessieRose

twboi said:


> reading these posts has me being very antsy about all my purchases from them. I hope all the items i bought were authentic.
> 
> seriously tho, have they sold fakes before? i guess i better get my camera ready so i can start taking photos of my bags to be authenticated here!!
> 
> would people recommend yoogis over fashionphile?



I recommend you do what I did. I submitted consignment requests to Fashionphile and Yoogis. Fashionphile offered me $300 more for my Chanel WOC and $250 more for my Chanel bag than Yoogis (I know), and both sold within 4 weeks. Since then, I have sent them 7 bags and 6 have sold. My experience with FP has been very positive.

ETA: I have purchased a Chanel necklace from FP and it was authentic and a great deal. I think there are some people on this thread that just come on here regularly to bash FP and scare people. It is impossible for every single customer to have a positive experience with any company, but I am very happy with my buying/selling experiences with this company. I am glad I tried them.


----------



## Zmanie

appreciate the info.


----------



## Abtrust

I've done three transactions now with Fashionphile.  The only one that I was happy with was a LV bag, which was authentic and arrived fast.  My only concern is that it was in worse shape then described, with a lot of scratched and discolorations that weren't listed or shown in the photos.  My other two transactions have been with small key chains.  I had a Prada Robot key chain on layaway, and they cancelled the layaway on the last day I had to pay.  I logged in to make my last payment, and it wasn't listed as an active layaway anymore.  When I contacted them, they said they didn't know why that happened, and they had already mailed me a refund check so there was nothing that could be done.  When I got the check in the mail, it was for less then what I had already paid down!  Pretty ridiculious considering it was their mistake, then they make money off of me for it.  I just received a Chanel Hearts charm key chain from them yesterday, and I am 100% sure that it is a fake. I've contacted a Chanel boutique and am waiting to hear back from them tomorrow.  The key chain is the only piece of it that has any weight.  The charms are made of cheap plastic (not "enamel covered brass" like described), and they feel like something you would buy in Claire's with a Chanel logos on them.  The only similar items I have found doing research on the internet are all on FAKE Chanel bags.  I didn't even do any research  before purchasing the Chanel key chain because I trusted that they wouldn't sell a fake (and for an expensive price at that).  The quality is so terrible, and I am really disappointed.  I've emailed them for a refund, so we will see.

My advice would be to steer clear of Fashionphile.  I love and recommend Ann's Fabulous Finds instead.  They've been really great over the transactions for 3 bags and 1 scarf that I've done with them.


----------



## Abtrust

Also, I noticed that they posted a beautiful Richard Prince Louis Vuitton bag a few months ago.  I started looking at photos online to see other photos of the bag, and on Google images I found a picture of what looked like the EXACT bag on an old Fashionphile eBay listing from like 2006!  I doubt that they somehow got a hold of 2 of the same super rare bags, and I emailed them asking if it was the same bag but never received a response.  SKETCHY!


----------



## Jagger

Mittens34 said:


> I have also bought two LV handbags from them and both of the handbags didn't look half as nice as the pictures they had posted on ebay and one of them had an awful sweat smell and this was not noted on the auction. Obviously, the previous owner had sweated a lot and the smell was on the handles of the handbag. I also paid way too much for these two used handbags. If you notice their auctions you will see that they barely mention any defects. They will say the interior is perfect except for one small pen mark or stain, but when you get the handbag there are many pen marks or stains. They also charge tax for Calif residents and charge way too much to ship. They are awful in returning emails and they never answered their phone when I called to return the handbags. I did have to return one of the handbags in person and they are just renting an apartment in Beverly HIlls and they do take great pictures. They have a photo studio with white all over the room and I'm sure they do photo shop too, because their pictures always look so much better than the handbags in person. I will never buy from them again either, because they charge way too much and they are not honest about how the handbags really look. THey also bid under the ebay id: Gotlux and outbid everyone and then resale for $200 to $1,000 more



This post was SO SO HELPFUL.
I am so happy that I belong to tpf - unreal what goes on!!
Thanks again!


----------



## Pure-LA

Just to clarify, their store is in a very prestigious location, on Wilshire BLVD, across the street from the Beverly Wilshire Hotel. And the cross street is, The Rodeo Drive. Next store to them, is The Louis Vuitton Store of Beverly Hills. 

The store is in an upstairs storefront location, but certainly not an apartment. This particular area, is not zoned for residential. 

I have been their many times, and have bought some nice bags, though in person. Can't comment about online, purchases.

This is just an honest clarification, from someone who lives locally.


----------



## Love Of My Life

one should have as much knowledge when buying from fashionphile as
fashionphile has... have heard of very unpleasant buying experiences from
friends as well as TPF'ers...remember... buyer beware..


----------



## viciel

Never bought from Fashionphile before, mostly due to all the bad reviews I've come across.

But I do have a question, don't they(fashionphile) require a receipt if you're to consign/sell your LV bags to them?  

On a separate but somewhat related note, I've seen fake LVs from all the coated canvas line that looks/feels/smells/weighs the same as the authentic one, comparing them side by side - it was an eye opener, and this was years ago when I was in merchandising briefly.


----------



## Addictista

chriseve said:


> Never bought from Fashionphile before, mostly due to all the bad reviews I've come across.
> 
> *But I do have a question, don't they(fashionphile) require a receipt if you're to consign/sell your LV bags to them?
> *
> On a separate but somewhat related note, I've seen fake LVs from all the coated canvas line that looks/feels/smells/weighs the same as the authentic one, comparing them side by side - it was an eye opener, and this was years ago when I was in merchandising briefly.



No re-seller that I've dealt with, including Fashionphile, requires a receipt.  A receipt is not a reliable indicator of authenticity.  I've read that there's a black market for receipts - people buy and sell them to try to pass off goods as authentic.   I think most re-sellers authenticate bags themselves or use outside authenticators.


----------



## Apricot Summers

Actually they are NOT next door to Louis Vuitton.  Louis Vuitton is on a different street.  And LV used to refer customers to them - I was told by one of the SAs in Beverly Hills that they got in trouble for that and are not allowed to do that anymore.

I also don't think people come in here to bash them - but to be honest.  When you're buying an item that is a lot of money and you're expecting to be as described and you trust them (as I did when Sarah was involved in the business), it's really disappointing to get something that is not as described and then get ignored completely or treated rudely by Ben or one of their staff.


If this was any other seller on Ebay they'd get the same treatment for sending smelling, scratched bags or counterfeits.


----------



## Pure-LA

Apricot Summers said:


> Actually they are NOT next door to Louis Vuitton.  Louis Vuitton is on a different street.  And LV used to refer customers to them - I was told by one of the SAs in Beverly Hills that they got in trouble for that and are not allowed to do that anymore.
> 
> I also don't think people come in here to bash them - but to be honest.  When you're buying an item that is a lot of money and you're expecting to be as described and you trust them (as I did when Sarah was involved in the business), it's really disappointing to get something that is not as described and then get ignored completely or treated rudely by Ben or one of their staff.
> 
> 
> If this was any other seller on Ebay they'd get the same treatment for sending smelling, scratched bags or counterfeits.




Ok, technically  there on a different street by 1/4 a block, but what stores are they literally next too, one being Vuitton. And lets get real, it does not get more elite than this corner,  caddy corner to their store is -> http://www.2rodeo.com/
When I go to Fashionplile, I park in 2Rodeos parking garage, and walk across the street.


----------



## Apricot Summers

^^ I didn't say it wasn't a nice neighborhood (it's Beverly Hills, even the bad parts are nice lol).

I was correcting that they are not *next door* to Louis Vuitton.  Ascot Chang is next door to them and I don't know what's on the corner - it used to be Juan Juan hair salon.  It may be a jewelry store now?

Being a nice neighborhood, however, does not guarantee that the seller will be professional and nice.  There is another seller that is in Beverly Hills that has been discussed on many threads here - who is under federal indictment and has stolen from a lot of buyers and consignment owners.


----------



## littlerock

Fashionphile is like right across the street from either Barney's or Saks, and NM is a block or two down from them. It is in a* really *nice part of town. Right in between Rodeo, Beverly Drive, Wilshire hot spots..  No, it's not literally next door to LV, but it's a stones throw away.

eta: It is one of the most desirable locations in town.


----------



## Jagger

Pure-LA said:


> Ok, technically  there on a different street by 1/4 a block, but what stores are they literally next too, one being Vuitton. And lets get real, it does not get more elite than this corner,  caddy corner to their store is -> http://www.2rodeo.com/
> When I go to Fashionplile, I park in 2Rodeos parking garage, and walk across the street.



PURE-LA, Im always in BH...you can just drive over there and walk in like an actual store? I thought they were only an online business...good to know!


----------



## Pure-LA

Jagger said:


> PURE-LA, Im always in BH...you can just drive over there and walk in like an actual store? I thought they were only an online business...good to know!



Yes you can, there is a buzzer at the door, but they let you right in. This way you can inspect anything your interested in.


----------



## Jagger

ahhh love it - i have some things to consign as well - THANKS


----------



## NickSMU17

New to board, and aren't allowed to start theads yet, but has anyone dealt with ebay seller htbbc?

I am very interested in getting this for my wife, but very scared to buy on ebay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26085228305...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_686wt_1397


----------



## charleston-mom

Pure-LA said:


> Ok, technically there on a different street by 1/4 a block, but what stores are they literally next too, one being Vuitton. And lets get real, it does not get more elite than this corner, caddy corner to their store is -> http://www.2rodeo.com/
> When I go to Fashionplile, I park in 2Rodeos parking garage, and walk across the street.


 
Oh for goodness sakes - who cares what street they are on.  What's important is whether they have listed fakes (and they have - REPEATEDLY) and whether they are overpriced (THEY ARE) and whether they sell lots of things that are worse in person (THEY DO) and whether they have terrible customer service (THEY DO).

I could care less where their store is located and if they are making lots of money by taking people to the cleaners.  I care whether or or not I get a beautiful bag, authentic, in good condition, for a good price.  Since I'm not confident of a single one of those things I care about with Fashionphile - I wouldn't touch one of their bags with a ten foot pole.


----------



## queenofshopping

charleston-mom said:


> Oh for goodness sakes - who cares what street they are on.  What's important is whether they have listed fakes (and they have - REPEATEDLY) and whether they are overpriced (THEY ARE) and whether they sell lots of things that are worse in person (THEY DO) and whether they have terrible customer service (THEY DO).
> 
> I could care less where their store is located and if they are making lots of money by taking people to the cleaners.  I care whether or or not I get a beautiful bag, authentic, in good condition, for a good price.  Since I'm not confident of a single one of those things I care about with Fashionphile - I wouldn't touch one of their bags with a ten foot pole.



as the old saying goes, "you can't put lipstick on a hog and call it a princess..."
while i personally have never purchased ANY of my luxe items from anywhere but retail, i would not even consider selling my items to this company, if opportunity arose, based on their customer service (or lack thereof) reputation alone... 
while it does appear that they do have some satisfied customers, based on my own research  from multiple resources, i would take my business elsewhere... that is something that has become abundantly clear in society today: the definition of customer service that i grew up with has drastically changed, and to be quite frank, is disgraceful in this day and age.


----------



## CableChanel255

I've known Ben and Sarah for many years, long prior to Wilshire Blvd when they sold out of their old office (house) on Hartford Way.  The old days of Sarah in charge and Ben learning the business and helping out as an associate were the best.  Sarah took much pride in her business, she appeared in numerous magazines and appeared on several segments on TV pushing both her good name and the importance of buying and selling authentic pre owned bags.  Her blog was routinely updated daily with helpful tidbits for everyone to use.

The for some unexplained reason Sarah bowed out and Ben took over.  Since then the ship is sinking quicker than the Titanic.  Ben is someone who learned the business along the way.  Ben wasn't raised around bags and he certainly was not studying bagology at UCLA where he was a finance graduate.  Ben for the life of him is completely full of himself and thinks he is some sort of god and that because the name FASHIONPHILE is now HOUSEHOLD in the business, he can call the shots as he deems needed and he can run this business any way he wants.  He is fooling himself and the name FASHIONPHILE is slowly becoming less popular, the San Francisco store is not blossoming either.  Ben does what is best for himself and not those around him, he always has and always will be it FASHIONPHILE or anything else he ever starts up.

I understand I am new to this board and some of you may take this with a grain of salt, which is understandable and appreciated.  However I know this family well, too well and what I have said is what I know and have seen on a daily basis.  FASHIONPHILE needs a makeover in the front office and someone needs to take over and Ben needs to go back to wheeling and dealing business deals and not selling couture pieces.


----------



## charleston-mom

CableChanel255 said:


> I've known Ben and Sarah for many years, long prior to Wilshire Blvd when they sold out of their old office (house) on Hartford Way. The old days of Sarah in charge and Ben learning the business and helping out as an associate were the best. Sarah took much pride in her business, she appeared in numerous magazines and appeared on several segments on TV pushing both her good name and the importance of buying and selling authentic pre owned bags. Her blog was routinely updated daily with helpful tidbits for everyone to use.
> 
> The for some unexplained reason Sarah bowed out and Ben took over. Since then the ship is sinking quicker than the Titanic. Ben is someone who learned the business along the way. Ben wasn't raised around bags and he certainly was not studying bagology at UCLA where he was a finance graduate. Ben for the life of him is completely full of himself and thinks he is some sort of god and that because the name FASHIONPHILE is now HOUSEHOLD in the business, he can call the shots as he deems needed and he can run this business any way he wants. He is fooling himself and the name FASHIONPHILE is slowly becoming less popular, the San Francisco store is not blossoming either. Ben does what is best for himself and not those around him, he always has and always will be it FASHIONPHILE or anything else he ever starts up.
> 
> I understand I am new to this board and some of you may take this with a grain of salt, which is understandable and appreciated. However I know this family well, too well and what I have said is what I know and have seen on a daily basis. FASHIONPHILE needs a makeover in the front office and someone needs to take over and Ben needs to go back to wheeling and dealing business deals and not selling couture pieces.


 
Hard to believe they are even worse than they were, which was bad enough!

On second though - it's not hard to believe.


----------



## momofgirls

I personally prefer FashionPhile when Sarah was around, I have heard that Ben is extremely rude and it's all about Customer Service because without the customer's they won't have any bags to sell. As far as selling Fakes I have never receive a Fake item from then but it unforutune for the ones who did and not know there bags are not Authentic.


----------



## Apricot Summers

CableChanel255 said:


> I've known Ben and Sarah for many years, long prior to Wilshire Blvd when they sold out of their old office (house) on Hartford Way.  The old days of Sarah in charge and Ben learning the business and helping out as an associate were the best.  Sarah took much pride in her business, she appeared in numerous magazines and appeared on several segments on TV pushing both her good name and the importance of buying and selling authentic pre owned bags.  Her blog was routinely updated daily with helpful tidbits for everyone to use.
> 
> The for some unexplained reason Sarah bowed out and Ben took over.  Since then the ship is sinking quicker than the Titanic.  Ben is someone who learned the business along the way.  Ben wasn't raised around bags and he certainly was not studying bagology at UCLA where he was a finance graduate.  Ben for the life of him is completely full of himself and thinks he is some sort of god and that because the name FASHIONPHILE is now HOUSEHOLD in the business, he can call the shots as he deems needed and he can run this business any way he wants.  He is fooling himself and the name FASHIONPHILE is slowly becoming less popular, the San Francisco store is not blossoming either.  Ben does what is best for himself and not those around him, he always has and always will be it FASHIONPHILE or anything else he ever starts up.
> 
> I understand I am new to this board and some of you may take this with a grain of salt, which is understandable and appreciated.  However I know this family well, too well and what I have said is what I know and have seen on a daily basis.  FASHIONPHILE needs a makeover in the front office and someone needs to take over and Ben needs to go back to wheeling and dealing business deals and not selling couture pieces.




Welcome to TPF!   I believe 100% what you wrote and probably didn't know Sarah as well as you - but we were friends before her husband was sent to Italy (he's a doctor and was working overseas for over a year and Sarah went with him).

That's when Ben took over.

And that's also when Ben started giving out client info, by the way.  I know this first hand - I know someone whose personal information he gave out.  Including home phone number.   He admitted, when confronted, what he did and said 'get over it'.   

That was the shocker for me.  Sarah was made aware, she apologized but it was clear she wasn't running the business and didn't really care. 

I know that their relationship with Ebay and Pay Pal has suffered too.  They're now in the same category as the Linda Stuff seller - they have to be "managed" because of the complaints.  They get some protection at Ebay because of the business they bring in.  But they are not the same and IMO never will be again.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Apricot Summers said:


> Welcome to TPF!   I believe 100% what you wrote and probably didn't know Sarah as well as you - but we were friends before her husband was sent to Italy (he's a doctor and was working overseas for over a year and Sarah went with him).
> 
> That's when Ben took over.
> 
> And that's also when Ben started giving out client info, by the way.  I know this first hand - I know someone whose personal information he gave out.  Including home phone number.   He admitted, when confronted, what he did and said 'get over it'.
> 
> That was the shocker for me.  Sarah was made aware, she apologized but it was clear she wasn't running the business and didn't really care.
> 
> I know that their relationship with Ebay and Pay Pal has suffered too.  They're now in the same category as the Linda Stuff seller - they have to be "managed" because of the complaints.  They get some protection at Ebay because of the business they bring in.  But they are not the same and IMO never will be again.



Wow, unbelievable! I definitely will NOT be making any purchases from Fashionphile - ever! Between this info, the bad customer service stories, and fake merchandise, it's just not worth it.


----------



## momofgirls

Apricot Summers said:


> Welcome to TPF!   I believe 100% what you wrote and probably didn't know Sarah as well as you - but we were friends before her husband was sent to Italy (he's a doctor and was working overseas for over a year and Sarah went with him).
> 
> That's when Ben took over.
> 
> And that's also when Ben started giving out client info, by the way.  I know this first hand - I know someone whose personal information he gave out.  Including home phone number.   He admitted, when confronted, what he did and said 'get over it'.
> 
> That was the shocker for me.  Sarah was made aware, she apologized but it was clear she wasn't running the business and didn't really care.
> 
> I know that their relationship with Ebay and Pay Pal has suffered too.  They're now in the same category as the Linda Stuff seller - they have to be "managed" because of the complaints.  They get some protection at Ebay because of the business they bring in.  But they are not the same and IMO never will be again.


That is definitely not acceptable, giving someone personal info is a bid no no.


----------



## CableChanel255

What is really bothersome to Ben is when you search for Fashionphile in Google his store and links appear at the top of the 1st page of results and right below it is in bigger letters I WILL NEVER PURCHASE FROM FASHIONPHILE AGAIN

I am sure that alone is hurting him badly as it appears anyone without a username can read the messages.   This is how I found this site, I never knew it existed and it's a very well put together and informative site.  I can utilize it quite frequently.  I applaud whomever made this site, it is fantastic


----------



## meandmylouis

CableChanel255 said:


> What is really bothersome to Ben is when you search for Fashionphile in Google his store and links appear at the top of the 1st page of results and right below it is in bigger letters I WILL NEVER PURCHASE FROM FASHIONPHILE AGAIN
> 
> I am sure that alone is hurting him badly as it appears anyone without a username can read the messages. This is how I found this site, I never knew it existed and it's a very well put together and informative site. I can utilize it quite frequently. I applaud whomever made this site, it is fantastic


 
I saw that just now (I google Fashionphile and saw the "I WILL NEVER PURCHASE FROM FASHIONPHILE AGAIN")


----------



## Jagger

When you start typing in Fashionphile, the word 'scam' also comes up first 
Nope won't be buying from them unless I go in their BH store in person. They have a used scratched Jumbo for 4300? Its not even a special or limited edition. They need to wake up.


----------



## Couture Coco

Oh dear! They are listed on several fashion blogger sites I read often as a reputable pre-owned source.


----------



## tkatz

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Hi ladies, I know this is the LV thread, but I recently purchased a Chanel bag for my best friend. It was a great lambskin flap and seemed like it was in impeccable condition from Fashionphile. I put it on layaway, because I couldn't afford the whole amount right away, but paid if off in a week...but when she received it she told me there was all this wear that didn't show up in photos including a large crease that ran all the way across the front of the bag. Disappointed, she sent it back to me to make sure I get a refund and now I'm not even sure I'll get the full refund back for my return because layaways require a 10% restocking fee!! 

So I feel bad for complaining, but I'm seriously losing out on a couple of hundred dollars here, and it wasn't my fault they never disclosed this wear in the photos or in the description. Has anyone else had a problem with Fashionphile about these issues? Did they give you your full refund back on those items? Please share!!

I'm fuming right now! If they don't give me the full refund, I will NEVER buy from them again. I've never had this problem with Yoogi's they've always disclosed all the wear and damage and usually come to me better than described!

TIA!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Fashionphile apparently photoshops their items, so I am not surprised they did not disclose all the flaws.


----------



## peachylv

I hope you recoup all of your money!  That sounds like false advertising to me.  I've read negative things about Fashionphile lately.  I've never read anything negative about Yoogi's Closet.


----------



## xiosmom

I don't mean to derail your thread but I have been writing to fashionphile for 2 weeks now regarding my layaway.  Due to unforeseen circumstances, I needed to cancel it.  I have written them 12 times.  They refuse to respond.  The monies I paid them were through paypal but it's been 45 now.


----------



## xiosmom

xiosmom said:


> I don't mean to derail your thread but I have been writing to fashionphile for 2 weeks now regarding my layaway.  Due to unforeseen circumstances, I needed to cancel it.  I have written them 12 times.  They refuse to respond.  The monies I paid them were through paypal but it's been 45 now.


Oh and I wanted to add they blocked my password too.  I just wrote a complaint to the  Better Business Bureau.  I was well within my allotted layaway time.


----------



## Lilarose

I'm so sorry this happened. 

Unfortunately, what has happened to you doesn't seem to be the exception for Fashionphile. Misrepresentation is business as usual for them. Paying a 10% restocking fee because *they lied by omission* isn't only unpalatable, it's outright thievery!

Did you make your payments via credit card? debit card? bank transfer? 
What I'm getting at is perhaps you would have some recourse because of the misrepresentation of the bag. 

Hope this turns out okay for you.


----------



## charleston-mom

Fashionphile is the worst possible place to purchase any bag.  They've listed fakes as well (so you may be dodging a bullet in case the Chanel is a fake - at least you'll get some money back).  There are SO MANY posts on the forum about bad experiences with Fashionphile.  I think they should be shut down.  Completely unethical.


----------



## DesigningStyle

OP,  Sorry about the bag, but may I ask why started a thread before you even called FP?  It seems you are not giving them a chance to satisfy you.  Call and tell them your problem and then if the resolution is unreasonable than start a thread.  

Seriously, if you call and tell them the bag is SNAD and then they still charge you a restocking fee I would be surprised.


----------



## Felyne

I was considering purchasing an LV Pont Neuf from them - the photos showed a stain covering half the interior, but they listed the interior as "slight fraying".    So I called them to clarify if it was a bad photo or a bad listing, the lady said "oh that's our mistake listing it, I'll correct it".    I went back to the listing which now says "light soiling".    Half the interior, to me, is not light soiling.

I would fight it tooth and nail - they misrepresented the item, and you wouldn't have purchased it had you known the full condition.   

This isn't a lay away issue - the method in which you pay does not waive their liability for false advertising.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Their return policy is fair.  

"Items may be returned for a full refund within 7 days of receipt. The Fashionphile Security Tag must be attached and intact to receive a full refund. Items postmarked on the 7th day after the item was received are eligible for the return refund. In order to avoid unnecessary returns, please read the description and view the photos carefully, especially noting the size of the items and any flaws. Of course, for authenticity- full refund including shipping both ways- no questions asked (although, you just aren't going to need this one-- we only sell the real deal!). 

*Layaway* items are subject to a 10% restocking fee if returned."


----------



## DesigningStyle

Felyne said:


> I was considering purchasing an LV Pont Neuf from them - the photos showed a stain covering half the interior, but they listed the interior as "slight fraying". So I called them to clarify if it was a bad photo or a bad listing, the lady said "oh that's our mistake listing it, I'll correct it". I went back to the listing which now says "light soiling". Half the interior, to me, is not light soiling.
> 
> I would fight it tooth and nail - they misrepresented the item, and you wouldn't have purchased it had you known the full condition.
> 
> This isn't a lay away issue - the method in which you pay does not waive their liability for false advertising.


 
Condition is always subjective that is why they have lots of photos and are always standing by their phone to discuss in detail the condition of items.  I have had many successful purchases...in fact ALL successful purchases.  On a couple I have called and the associate pulled the bag and went over with me on the phone specifics, i.e., is the strap curling on the end, is there a color variation, is that a finger nail scratch, etc.  

I don't necessarily think anyone needs to be fighting "tooth and nail," simply call and explain the situation rationally.  No tears.  No screaming.  No rudeness.


----------



## Lilarose

DesigningStyle said:


> Their return policy is fair.
> 
> "Items may be returned for a full refund within 7 days of receipt. The Fashionphile Security Tag must be attached and intact to receive a full refund. Items postmarked on the 7th day after the item was received are eligible for the return refund. In order to avoid unnecessary returns, please read the description and view the photos carefully, especially noting the size of the items and any flaws. Of course, for authenticity- full refund including shipping both ways- no questions asked (although, you just aren't going to need this one-- we only sell the real deal!).
> 
> Layaway items are subject to a 10% restocking fee if returned."




A 10% restocking fee is reasonable if the return is buyer's remorse, but *completely unacceptable* if the item was misrepresented.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lilarose said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> A 10% restocking fee is reasonable if the return is buyer's remorse, but *completely unacceptable* if the item was misrepresented.


 
I agree.  And, hopefully the OP will tell FP that she put it on Layaway for only 1 week.  She has a lot in her favor.  Hopefully, she will keep a level head and be pleasant when she calls.


----------



## Felyne

Lilarose said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> A 10% restocking fee is reasonable if the return is buyer's remorse, but *completely unacceptable* if the item was misrepresented.



Was my point exactly.    And I would definitely fight it 'tooth and nail' if she calls and they tell her a) there is a restocking fee or b) she can't return it.  

Perhaps our definitions of tooth and nail differ, as my fighting never involves tears, screaming or above anything else rudeness.  That doesn't get anyone anywhere except backwards.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Well, I went ahead and took photos of the item showing the wear that was clearly not described or shown in photos, they did send my full refund today and I would like to state that I'm NOT one to cry, or throw a fit about things, and I DID contact them before I sent the item back and the representative said that it was up to a manager to resolve this and couldn't give me a straight answer.

I just don't think I'll be buying a bag from fashiophile again. They screwed up my invoice for the layaway in the first place, and even missed a payment I made over paypal. I had to call them a couple times just to get someone to rectify it. I've never had issues with Yoogis and I've bought from them many times. I DO think that Fashionphile photoshops their images, because the item they gave me had a huge long crease on the front of the bag and they never bothered to disclose this?? Not okay.

Now, can someone give me advice about Luxury Exchange? I've never purchased from them and I'm scared now after my experience with Fashionphile.

Thanks for all those who supported me on this one!! At least I can report good news today!


----------



## Gal4Dior

DesigningStyle said:


> I agree. And, hopefully the OP will tell FP that she put it on Layaway for only 1 week. She has a lot in her favor. Hopefully, she will keep a level head and be pleasant when she calls.


Umm, yes, I always keep a level head. There is no reason why I would scream at someone. Thanks.


----------



## AAdams

So glad you were able to get the full refund LVSistina.  I love Yoogis Closet and have never had any issues, quite the opposite.  I only look at FP as a price reference occasionally but that is it.


----------



## Lilarose

Felyne said:


> Was my point exactly.    And I would definitely fight it 'tooth and nail' if she calls and they tell her a) there is a restocking fee or b) she can't return it.
> 
> *Perhaps our definitions of tooth and nail differ,* as my fighting never involves tears, screaming or above anything else rudeness.  That doesn't get anyone anywhere except backwards.



??? I never mentioned "tooth and nail" in any of my posts. I think you responded to the wrong poster in reference to that phrase. 

Hope OP will be able to update soon with positive news.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Lilarose said:


> ??? I never mentioned "tooth and nail" in any of my posts. I think you responded to the wrong poster in reference to that phrase.
> 
> Hope OP will be able to update soon with positive news.


Yes, positive news today! Posted as the last post on first page!  Won't be going back to fashionphile though...learned my lesson!!! Too many things just went wrong there!


----------



## Lilarose

Great news indeed!




LVSistinaMM said:


> Yes, positive news today! Posted as the last post on first page!  Won't be going back to fashionphile though...learned my lesson!!! Too many things just went wrong there!


----------



## xiosmom

LVSistinaMM said:


> Yes, positive news today! Posted as the last post on first page!  Won't be going back to fashionphile though...learned my lesson!!! Too many things just went wrong there!



I'm happy for you!  and thanks for making this thread because maybe a half hour after I posted.....they gave me back *my* refund.


----------



## DesigningStyle

LVSistinaMM said:


> Umm, yes, I always keep a level head. There is no reason why I would scream at someone. Thanks.



I figured as much. I know it is easy to get worked up over these types of situations. I just really want everything to work out for you.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Yay, I see that you had a positive outcome.  I knew it.  FP is a professional business.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Felyne said:


> Was my point exactly.    And I would definitely fight it 'tooth and nail' if she calls and they tell her a) there is a restocking fee or b) she can't return it.
> 
> Perhaps our definitions of tooth and nail differ, as my fighting never involves tears, screaming or above anything else rudeness.  That doesn't get anyone anywhere except backwards.



I do believe that fighting tooth and nail means to fight so fiercely that one actually uses their teeth and nails!  It is pretty vicious!


----------



## Gal4Dior

xiosmom said:


> I'm happy for you! and thanks for making this thread because maybe a half hour after I posted.....they gave me back *my* refund.


 

Yay! I'm glad they are at least reasonable! I do wish they would be more detailed in describing the condition of their items though!


----------



## trumanfinn

No advice, my item wasn't a layaway, but I had a similar issue with fashionphile. I paid almost retail for a bag that looked great in the pictures, and when I got it there were ink marks on the handles, scratches, dirtiness that weren't visible in the pictures.
If I hadn't paid so much I would have just kept it, but for almost retail, I sent it back for a refund.


----------



## thewave1969

I will never buy from Fashionphile, as I have had 2 unpleasent episodes. But I can strongly reccomend Yoogi Closet, 100%!


----------



## CATEYES

I've bought a Chanel handbag & wallet, & an LV from Fashionphile & they were beautiful. Although the LV did have a few "creases" I guess they'd be called, I was very happy. I even visited their store in Beverly Hills in May & it is quite small but loaded with cool finds. I'm sorry some of you have had bad experiences. It makes me think twice but.....I'm always nervous when buying consignment b/c you never know. I've bought from Yoogiscloset & had a good experience too. I usually only buy if it I an item no longer made or a lot off of retail. Glad all was resolved for you now


----------



## specme

One thing to keep in mind when reading all the posts on threads in TPF, some of the members who post here are the owners of the consignor shops we visit online.( which is the feeling I get when one poster is defending a business when others are being sharing the negative experiences they had.)

OP - there is a thread of reputanble online consignors that TPF people have had good luck with. One of my favs is Yoogi's Closet.( they have a 30 day return policy that most don't offer).


----------



## znzngo

specme said:


> One thing to keep in mind when reading all the posts on threads in TPF, some of the members who post here are the owners of the consignor shops we visit online.( which is the feeling I get when one poster is defending a business when others are being sharing the negative experiences they had.)
> 
> OP - there is a thread of reputanble online consignors that TPF people have had good luck with. One of my favs is Yoogi's Closet.( they have a 30 day return policy that most don't offer).


After reading this thread, I got that same feeing too...interesting isn't it?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Yoogi's is wonderful!
Never see them on here defending poor transactions ~ becuase there GOOD and Honest to deal with.


----------



## floriade

This thread is very useful! Thanks for all the info ladies. I haven't purchased anything from fashionphile and will never will after reading this thread


----------



## itsonly4me

trumanfinn said:


> No advice, my item wasn't a layaway, but I had a similar issue with fashionphile. I paid almost retail for a bag that looked great in the pictures, and when I got it there were ink marks on the handles, scratches, dirtiness that weren't visible in the pictures.
> If I hadn't paid so much I would have just kept it, but for almost retail, I sent it back for a refund.


 

Same thing just happened to me!  The handles looked great in the pics and then when I received it, there was a big stain on the handle.  It always amazes me how they hide the marks so well.


----------



## Kickchic

Thanks for all of the feedback. I was about to make a purchase, having second thoughts now.


----------



## Jagger

I've actually been IN the BH Fashionphile...what do they need to 'restock'? LOL the store is rather small with bags thrown on the shelves...there is no 'thousands' of items that need 'restocking' SKU etc. They'll just throw em on the shelves.

I think the layaway fee is your basically paying to 'hold' something they could have sold in a single transaction to someone else, fast. Most businesses do that - any kind of business. 

Having said that and having been to Fashionphile and looked around for a while - I can say that for the condition of most of the bags I saw on their shelves, they are way over-ticketed. I left with nothing.


----------



## guccilessgal

Have no experience with Fashionphile, but Yoogi's deserves two big thumbs up. I bought a LV cosmetics case and a tote from them - both items looked much better irl than in the pictures. Unfortunately, my @&$% laptop did not fit in the tote, and I had to send it back.  The return was super easy, and my money was credited back to my cc in 2 days. Will definitely keep shopping there.


----------



## sgj99

LVSistinaMM said:


> Well, I went ahead and took photos of the item showing the wear that was clearly not described or shown in photos, they did send my full refund today and I would like to state that I'm NOT one to cry, or throw a fit about things, and I DID contact them before I sent the item back and the representative said that it was up to a manager to resolve this and couldn't give me a straight answer.
> 
> I just don't think I'll be buying a bag from fashiophile again. They screwed up my invoice for the layaway in the first place, and even missed a payment I made over paypal. I had to call them a couple times just to get someone to rectify it. I've never had issues with Yoogis and I've bought from them many times. I DO think that Fashionphile photoshops their images, because the item they gave me had a huge long crease on the front of the bag and they never bothered to disclose this?? Not okay.
> 
> *Now, can someone give me advice about Luxury Exchange?* I've never purchased from them and I'm scared now after my experience with Fashionphile.
> 
> Thanks for all those who supported me on this one!! At least I can report good news today!


 
i like them.  i've bought a bag and a charm from them.  they have layaway too.  and they'll send you a video of an item if you request it.   you can state in the request what you specifically are looking for.

my favorite is Yoogi's - their customer service is the best!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LVSistinaMM said:


> Well, I went ahead and took photos of the item showing the wear that was clearly not described or shown in photos, they did send my full refund today and I would like to state that I'm NOT one to cry, or throw a fit about things, and I DID contact them before I sent the item back and the representative said that it was up to a manager to resolve this and couldn't give me a straight answer.
> 
> I just don't think I'll be buying a bag from fashiophile again. They screwed up my invoice for the layaway in the first place, and even missed a payment I made over paypal. I had to call them a couple times just to get someone to rectify it. I've never had issues with Yoogis and I've bought from them many times. I DO think that Fashionphile photoshops their images, because the item they gave me had a huge long crease on the front of the bag and they never bothered to disclose this?? Not okay.
> 
> Now, can someone give me advice about Luxury Exchange? I've never purchased from them and I'm scared now after my experience with Fashionphile.
> 
> Thanks for all those who supported me on this one!! At least I can report good news today!



Luxury Exchange is excellent! I highly recommend them. They are extremely professional and courteous. Plus, they price their items fairly.

I agree with the other posters who recommended Yoogi's Closet. They are wonderful as well. My only complaint is that they don't offer layaway.


----------



## JessieRose

HermesNewbie said:


> Luxury Exchange is excellent! I highly recommend them. They are extremely professional and courteous. Plus, they price their items fairly.
> 
> I agree with the other posters who recommended Yoogi's Closet. They are wonderful as well. My only complaint is that they don't offer layaway.



Yoogis doesn't offer layaway? Wow, I just had to go check. You are right, they don't. I didn't know that.


----------



## poopsie

JessieRose said:


> Yoogis doesn't offer layaway? Wow, I just had to go check. You are right, they don't. I didn't know that.




a while back yoogis sent out a questionnaire re how they could improve and the only suggestion i made was for layaway


----------



## Jagger

Yep Yoogis said they are a small outfit and prefer direct purchase.

Why does Fashionphile photoshop their bags? Don't they realize that people will get the bag a see that it looks nothing like the one in the pictures??? Creates headaches for themselves IMO


----------



## JessieRose

I love your avatar! Yeah, I have heard this photoshop rumor. I am not buying it. Have you looked at some of the more well loved bags on their site? You can tell they were not photoshopped! Also, it just doesn't make sense, like you said. Once an item sells, the consignor gets paid, even if the item is returned. So, if they photoshopped flaws and the bags sells, and it gets returned there is a good chance the bag will sit there long enough for the item to be discounted to where they could potentially lose money. To me, it would seem like they would want to get rid of the bags with flaws as soon as possible, so they wouldn't take that risk and photoshop flaws, because we all know how it is when buying a used bag. I am very picky when it comes to an item's condition, as most people who buy pre-owned designer items are.

The only thing I can figure is some flaws do not show up in pics. I have sold some of my bags and I think I take really great detailed pics, but there were a few occasions where certain flaws just wouldn't show up in the pics (a scratch on the hardware or leather, some rubbing on the corner of a bag) and I would take numerous pics, it just wouldn't show up. 



Jagger said:


> Yep Yoogis said they are a small outfit and prefer direct purchase.
> 
> Why does Fashionphile photoshop their bags? Don't they realize that people will get the bag a see that it looks nothing like the one in the pictures??? Creates headaches for themselves IMO


----------



## kemilia

poopsie2 said:


> a while back yoogis sent out a questionnaire re how they could improve and the only suggestion i made was for layaway


 
I wish they would do layaway too.


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Jagger said:


> I've actually been IN the BH Fashionphile...what do they need to 'restock'? LOL the store is rather small with bags thrown on the shelves...there is no 'thousands' of items that need 'restocking' SKU etc. They'll just throw em on the shelves.
> 
> I think the layaway fee is your basically paying to 'hold' something they could have sold in a single transaction to someone else, fast. Most businesses do that - any kind of business.
> 
> Having said that and having been to Fashionphile and looked around for a while - I can say that for the condition of most of the bags I saw on their shelves, they are way over-ticketed. I left with nothing.




Well  I have been to the store my self the one in Beverly hills! and its actually  F A B U L O U S..and more than I excepted from a store that sells Pre-owned items! its luxurious enough to be part of that particular area! as for the Friendly staff..I love the experience and I'm a regular visitor of the online store..and every time I eye something its fast gone! That's why lots of items SKU are off the shelves  I'm a regular since 2007..as for the experience..you should try it some times  and it never fails to draw a smile


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

JessieRose said:


> I love your avatar! Yeah, I have heard this photoshop rumor. I am not buying it. Have you looked at some of the more well loved bags on their site? You can tell they were not photoshopped! Also, it just doesn't make sense, like you said. Once an item sells, the consignor gets paid, even if the item is returned. So, if they photoshopped flaws and the bags sells, and it gets returned there is a good chance the bag will sit there long enough for the item to be discounted to where they could potentially lose money. To me, it would seem like they would want to get rid of the bags with flaws as soon as possible, so they wouldn't take that risk and photoshop flaws, because we all know how it is when buying a used bag. I am very picky when it comes to an item's condition, as most people who buy pre-owned designer items are.
> 
> The only thing I can figure is some flaws do not show up in pics. I have sold some of my bags and I think I take really great detailed pics, but there were a few occasions where certain flaws just wouldn't show up in the pics (a scratch on the hardware or leather, some rubbing on the corner of a bag) and I would take numerous pics, it just wouldn't show up.


Guys  I couldn't help my self why gossip feed on Gossip LooL  That's not true I have a friend who has a blog and she never photo shop her camera is very nice, and every thing appears so beautiful when photographed with it  second, I think the photo shop thing-y is a bit a stretch  if they have already a return policy..you don't want it for what ever reason  Return it with open heart, right?


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Jagger said:


> Yep Yoogis said they are a small outfit and prefer direct purchase.
> 
> Why does Fashionphile photoshop their bags? Don't they realize that people will get the bag a see that it looks nothing like the one in the pictures??? Creates headaches for themselves IMO


Guys  I couldn't help my self why gossip feed on Gossip LooL  That's not true I have a friend who has a blog and she never photo shop her camera is very nice, and every thing appears so beautiful when photographed with it  second, I think the photo shop thing-y is a bit a stretch  if they have already a return policy..you don't want it for what ever reason  Return it with open heart, right?


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

thewave1969 said:


> I will never buy from Fashionphile, as I have had 2 unpleasent episodes. But I can strongly reccomend Yoogi Closet, 100%!


sorry you Had a bad experience with Fashionphile,  but not all of us had..I love Fashionphile  since 2007 and going strong


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

trumanfinn said:


> No advice, my item wasn't a layaway, but I had a similar issue with fashionphile. I paid almost retail for a bag that looked great in the pictures, and when I got it there were ink marks on the handles, scratches, dirtiness that weren't visible in the pictures.
> If I hadn't paid so much I would have just kept it, but for almost retail, I sent it back for a refund.


 I always consider a business that over refund if you didn't like the item a good thing  like all the professional places as net-a-porter ..etc why we consider returning the item and getting a refund a bad experience??


----------



## Jagger

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Guys  I couldn't help my self why gossip feed on Gossip LooL  That's not true I have a friend who has a blog and she never photo shop her camera is very nice, and every thing appears so beautiful when photographed with it  second, I think the photo shop thing-y is a bit a stretch  if they have already a return policy..you don't want it for what ever reason  Return it with open heart, right?



My problem isn't with the outfit Fashionphile itself - it's with the ticket price vs the condition of the bags.

I buy second-hand when in very good condition ONLY. Some of Fashionphile prices are too close to retail for the bag - and I am not talking "rare" items, which can go for anything on up.


----------



## Apricot Summers

I've visited as well.   It's a large room with shelves full of bags - with a bare bones wood floor, a couple of chairs/places to sit and a carpet.

I asked to see something that was listed on the website and never sold.  Emily was there and Ben was ignoring us - he was there but never said a word.    Emily had to look for about 15 minutes to find the purse, then offered us something else.

We left without buying anything as well that time.


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

yes I hear you  But I noticed that the prices are equal to what other ebay sellers are offering unless they are new sellers they go a bit low to attract Buyers, but they are trusted compared with new sellers that you don't know exactly if its a scam or not, at least with Fashionphile you know that the bag has been inspected couple of times by professionals, but I know for a fact usually the prices of Fashionphile is according to the last selling history of the same item via Ebay by other sellers, so the prices are according to the market price


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Jagger said:


> My problem isn't with the outfit Fashionphile itself - it's with the ticket price vs the condition of the bags.
> 
> I buy second-hand when in very good condition ONLY. Some of Fashionphile prices are too close to retail for the bag - and I am not talking "rare" items, which can go for anything on up.


yes I hear you  But I noticed that the prices are equal to what other ebay sellers are offering unless they are new sellers they go a bit low to attract Buyers, but they are trusted compared with new sellers that you don't know exactly if its a scam or not, at least with Fashionphile you know that the bag has been inspected couple of times by professionals, but I know for a fact usually the prices of Fashionphile is according to the last selling history of the same item via Ebay by other sellers, so the prices are according to the market price


----------



## shibumiflowers

My experience on the selling side with Fashionphile has been a huge negative.  The direct buy option was terrible.  This was back when I hadn't had any experience with resellers.  I went with the "reputation" of fashionphile and just chose the direct buy option; a few of the bags were brand new and popular styles but I was offered really low about 45% of the retail (Gucci and LV). But that was my fault for not doing better research.  The next batch of bags were consigned and the experience was terrible! Some of the bags were incorrectly described or incompletely described when they listed.  I emailed them in regards to these mistakes.  In some instances, waited and waited and no correction was made. After a couple of weeks, I had to place a call to them.   These listing mistakes made a huge difference in the pricing of the bags, I'd know as a collector.  Which brings me to the pricing - I assumed they're the selling experts and priced bags accordingly.  But checking previously sold bags and similar bags sold on flEabay, they seemed inconsistently priced, and arbitrary.  Also, once they are sold, it takes them forever to send out the checks, they were consistently late with the payments.  In one instance, it took more than six weeks from the time the check was due to when I finally got it.  I emailed them and was ignored, then I called only to be told that I should wait a few days and if the check's not received, they'll cancel and issue a new one.  Huh? Another check was "probably lost in the mail." The last check due to me was also "lost" and I had to call to get that one too.  Overall, it was a huge hassle.  They seem disorganized and lack professionalism in dealing with consignors.  In my experience, they don't know Gucci, Chanel, BBags as well as they should given their reputation.  I would not use them again nor recommend them to others.  

Now, for contrast, a few months ago, I sent one bag to Yoogis' Closet.  (Only one due to my bad experience with fashionphile.)  The entire experience was hassle-free: the bag sold very quickly, higher than estimated, and I received immediate answers to my emails.  I would try not to sell any bags right now but if I had to, I'd go with Yoogis'.


----------



## Sue R

I'm so glad I read this! I was just about to make a purchase for a Chanel jumbo single flap in beige and I won't now.  If they don't disclose all the flaws and I'm paying $3,900 I'd be pretty angry! It said excellent condition but it's hard to believe a used beige claire has no flaws at all.  With such a light color I'd expect something....


----------



## Apricot Summers

WorldStyleMuse said:


> yes I hear you  But I noticed that the prices are equal to what other ebay sellers are offering unless they are new sellers they go a bit low to attract Buyers, but they are trusted compared with new sellers that you don't know exactly if its a scam or not, at least with Fashionphile you know that the bag has been inspected couple of times by professionals, but I know for a fact usually the prices of Fashionphile is according to the last selling history of the same item via Ebay by other sellers, so the prices are according to the market price




If you use Terrapeak you'll find that their prices are usually 20% above everyone else on BIN prices listed and reserves on most of their bags.

Do you work for them or related to them?  Funny that no other threads have drawn your interest here except to defend them here.


----------



## bagshopr

I ordered a Chanel tote from Fashionphile a week ago, and it was delivered today as promised.  I must say that the bag was beautifully packaged and professionally wrapped in tissue, which made a nice impression when I opened the box.  
Unfortunately the bag was not what I was wanted, and it did not wow me for the price, so I wrapped it up and mailed it back immediately.  I think that the bag was accurately described on the site except the description said Graphite Gray, and the bag was tagged as Black.  I did want a gray bag, so that was one reason it went back.  When I re-read the description I noticed that it was described as black and as graphite, as if they were interchangeable.  To me there is a difference, however slight.


----------



## Jagger

^^^ Fashionphile and Luxury Closet are right down the street from each other -- FP is much larger, LC sells on Bonz. Anyone have anything to say about LC??


----------



## MahoganyQT

I'm so sorry that some of you had such horrible experiences with fashionphile. I just received a gorgeous near pristine Medium Chanel Flap bag from them on yesterday. It came with everything including the box,authenticity card, care brochure, dust bag, and price tag from Neiman Marcus.  The item actually looked better than the pictures. They really zoomed in on scratches on the hardware that you can hardly see in real life. I would not hesitate to purchase from them again.


----------



## bagshopr

I posted above that I had to return my bag.  It was delivered to Fashionphile on the 20th and my card was credited on the 21st, so I am going to give them another positive vote and I would order from them again.


----------



## Jagger

^^^ Maybe they've been reading this thread and decided to CLEAN THEIR ACT UP )))


----------



## charleston-mom

Jagger said:


> ^^^ Maybe they've been reading this thread and decided to CLEAN THEIR ACT UP )))



Doubtful.


----------



## EMPRESARIO

FashionPhile is better than Yoogi's Closet. Sucks that your checks are issued every 15th or 30th and employees are non-sympathetic, but other than that----its great!

I am not an employee of FashionPhile, and I am not related to the owner either. But I have consigned several items with FashionPhile and have been pleased with their overall service. True, that I have only started to use their service within the last year-----and I will not say its 100% Perfect Service, but overall they do value the business and they have priced my consigned items accordingly. Their customer service do need a better training as far as dealing with customers and people---but I am not there to socialize, or make friends with any of them. 

I'm just a consignor, with an occasional eye to make money in the things I have previously invested in----and MAYBE purchase one or two things that have caught my eye as a discount bargain. As far as I'm concerned, people that have bitter issues with FashionPhile really need to calm down and think things through or go to another consignment store elsewhere. And I am noticing a certain poster here who is so bitter with FashionPhile, all she does is badmouth their company. How sad.


----------



## JessieRose

I noticed that too and never figured out why she is still going strong after several years. I shop A LOT so I have had unpleasant shopping experiences (it is inevitable) but I let it go, not continue to post on a site..for several years. She acts as though Sarah ran over her family pet or something! Maybe a former employee or competitor? 

ETA: I had questions regarding a Chanel I consigned (I was debating whether to do a buyout or consign it) and the lady at the Bev Hills boutique was very friendly and helpful, so I haven't had issues with them being rude to me. I haven't with Yoogis either.  I think these companies are so much better than going to consignment boutiques. The ones in my area take 60% and they only cut checks every 90 days. Insane. 





EMPRESARIO said:


> FashionPhile is better than Yoogi's Closet. Sucks that your checks are issued every 15th or 30th and employees are non-sympathetic, but other than that----its great!
> 
> I am not an employee of FashionPhile, and I am not related to the owner either. But I have consigned several items with FashionPhile and have been pleased with their overall service. True, that I have only started to use their service within the last year-----and I will not say its 100% Perfect Service, but overall they do value the business and they have priced my consigned items accordingly. Their customer service do need a better training as far as dealing with customers and people---but I am not there to socialize, or make friends with any of them.
> 
> I'm just a consignor, with an occasional eye to make money in the things I have previously invested in----and MAYBE purchase one or two things that have caught my eye as a discount bargain. As far as I'm concerned, people that have bitter issues with FashionPhile really need to calm down and think things through or go to another consignment store elsewhere. And I am noticing a certain poster here who is so bitter with FashionPhile, all she does is badmouth their company. How sad.


----------



## missbanff

EMPRESARIO said:


> FashionPhile is better than Yoogi's Closet. Sucks that your checks are issued every 15th or 30th and employees are non-sympathetic, but other than that----its great!
> 
> I am not an employee of FashionPhile, and I am not related to the owner either. But I have consigned several items with FashionPhile and have been pleased with their overall service. True, that I have only started to use their service within the last year-----and I will not say its 100% Perfect Service, but overall they do value the business and they have priced my consigned items accordingly. Their customer service do need a better training as far as dealing with customers and people---but I am not there to socialize, or make friends with any of them.
> 
> I'm just a consignor, with an occasional eye to make money in the things I have previously invested in----and MAYBE purchase one or two things that have caught my eye as a discount bargain. As far as I'm concerned, people that have bitter issues with FashionPhile really need to calm down and think things through or go to another consignment store elsewhere. And I am noticing a certain poster here who is so bitter with FashionPhile, all she does is badmouth their company. How sad.



Interesting first post.


----------



## Jagger

missbanff said:


> interesting first post.



lol .....


----------



## EMPRESARIO

charleston-mom said:


> Ha ha!  I get such a charge out of the fact that most of the people sticking up for Fashionphile have under 10 posts.  Makes me chuckle a little every time I see it.  I wonder if Emprasario might be related to Worldstylemuse?  Worldstyle has only 10 posts since joining - all for Fashionphile, hasn't seemed to find any other thread, which is too bad because this forum is great fun.  Perhaps we could let her know there are all sorts of other wonderful threads to read and lots and lots of things to talk about on our wonderful forum.  We need to let her know how much she's missing!



This is so laughable, omg. Conspiracy theories now eh?

Like I said, I am not related to Fashionphile. I am not their employee nor am I getting a personal benefit for speaking my opinion. Im a random poster, random customer and a random consignor at FashionPhile. The only reason why I decided to make a post because I have recently noticed that certain people like yourself do nothing but hate hate hate hate hate hate hate on FashionPhile. But hey, what do I know? Maybe Sarah Davis did "run over your family pet" like that one person claimed. 

Did FashionPhile/Sarah Davis cheat you out so much money that you had to transform into an Hermes Banshee on these forums?????? Come on, you can tell us. It will be our little secret. 

Secondly, I am not even a Female. I am a Male. and nope! I am not "Ben" either. I do not know who is "WorldStyleMuse" and nor do I care to know. Spare me all the weird speculation.

SO WHAT if just because my first post is about Fashionphile, it is because its the ONLY reason why I became interested in this forum since I am a frequent consignor of FashionPhile. 

Regrettably, you seem to have had a very negative experience with them for this shows your true bitterness in defaming and constantly slandering, mocking the FashionPhile company all these years. But this is America and you are entitled to your own opinion, miss "paralegal".

Lastly, I wish I get paid defending FashionPhile even for just a dollar. But I don't. Not an employee and I doubt those employees get paid a lot of money either. 

There are Plenty of customers can defend FashionPhile along with the owner for their amazing service to which I testify for.... Xxxxxxxx


----------



## EMPRESARIO

.


----------



## charleston-mom

Wow. Ha ha! Thanks for the chuckle. Almost fell off my chair!  I guess you missed the part where I said I have never made any purchase from Fashionphile but thanks for the laugh. It's enough for me that she has listed counterfeit bags so many times and been caught repeatedly. That doesn't even touch the inflated prices and SNAD items which have made people unhappy. Circumventing the law and trying to sell high priced counterfeits is a serious issue though and that I don't chuckle at which is why I do think people should be aware just how many times she has tried to sell counterfeits and been caught on this forum by people who saw it. I have no idea just how many times she may have done it and not been caught. People do need to be aware to get anything they buy from her authenticated though because it could be an illegal fake. I'll wear my new name proudly if it means no one gets taken by a counterfeit. 

Okay. Willl pick myself up now!  Thanks for the laugh with the post!  Seriously though, I don't think attacking people for the truth is going to work. Luckily, so many people are aware now of all the fakes and counterfeits, including the most recent one which I think was actually sold to some poor buyer.    

Sincerely, a banshee. I guess I'm in good company with all the other banshees who have caught Fashionphile listing counterfeits so I'm in good company.  (I'm afraid you've only convinced people further) LOL!


----------



## charleston-mom

By the way, it's only slander or defamation if it isn't true. No slander or defamation going on here. Truth is the ultimate defense.

 And the truth, listing counterfeits for sale repeatedly has been shown over over again by so many wonderful people on this forum. That's a great thing. 

Hopefully, anyone who considers a purchase from her will authenticate it before and again after receipt. The number of times it's happened are enough for me.   

May I recommend a dictionary for the definition of slander and defamation? Those are legal terms and for both, truth trumps every time.  Since it is fact she has listed counterfeits numerous times and been caught, and admitted it even on this forum ("mistakes" which unfortunately keep happening -ha ha) there is no slander or defamation  As they used to say in "Hawaii Five-O," "Just the facts, Ma 'am!"  LOL!


----------



## Lilarose

charleston-mom said:


> And the truth, listing counterfeits for sale repeatedly has been shown over over again by so many wonderful people on this forum. That's a great thing.



Yes it is a great thing.  There's no doubt many have been spared from purchasing a fake from them. That horrid Inclusion bangle that sold not too long ago to some poor unsuspecting buyer was really a shame.

Actually, what's funny are those new and extremely low count posters who rabidly defend them but claim no relationship.  

In MY opinion, charleston-mom, YOU deserve a public service award!


----------



## BeenBurned

EMPRESARIO said:


> Regrettably, you seem to have had a very negative experience with them for this shows your true bitterness in defaming and constantly *slandering*, mocking the FashionPhile company all these years. But this is America and you are entitled to your own opinion, miss "paralegal".





charleston-mom said:


> By the way, it's only slander or defamation if it isn't true. No slander or defamation going on here. Truth is the ultimate defense.


For the record, "slander" is SPOKEN defamation. The correct term for what you are _alleging_ is happening, EMRESARIO, is *libel*. Libel is defamation by use of the WRITTEN word. 

But as pointed out, something is only slander or libel if the information is untrue.


----------



## shibumiflowers

It's certainly not libel in my case either: As a consignor, I've had a terrible experience with fashionphile withholding payments, "losing checks in the mail", lack of follow-through, lack of response, etc.


----------



## EMPRESARIO

Hey I am not saying that FashionPhile is the perfect service for consignment at all but I sure do prefer them over Yoogis' closet.

As far as payments and delivery of the checks... I have no problems at all. I have gotten them on time with no problem.... so far, yes, so far.

 I have one little tiny issue that they issue their checks every 15th or 30th day of each month but what do I know? That really is their company policy. I sold a bag to Yoogi's closet and later found out that FashionPhile would have offered $100.00 more value compared to Yoogi's Closet. 

I also dislike the way their employees attitude when dealing with consignors at times. But  I don't pay too much attention to any of that crap as I just want to get some business done and they sell their items one week, two weeks tops. I even had one scarf get sold in ONE DAY and this makes me, the consignor very confident in their selling service both in physical store  in Beverly Hills and online. 

I don't have anything negative to say so far except for those two "flaws". But I do find it ridiculously uncharitable how someone who has never purchased from FashionPhile can badmouth them to tarnation more than the actual buyers who have been screwed over by FashionpHile/Sarah Davis.  I think they do their best to authenticate their consigned items-----but at the end of the day, nobody is perfect and people are also human capable of mistakes. 

I think their overall positive service from general people overshadow the many flaws which you people point out here.


----------



## shibumiflowers

I've had the opposite experience with fashionphile.  As I've stated in my previous post, I've consigned bags with them.  These bags are like-new and some gently used bags that are in-demand, A few of these, it took four months or more to sell.  I should have been more vigilant, my bad, and paid attention to the listing information because after months of no news, I checked and  discovered that fashionphile had mis-described the bags, the colors, the years.  For bbag collectors, these are very important details.  Silly me, I trusted that they were high-end purse professionals and would know their stuff.  Pfft.... I notified them via email right away about these mistakes.  No response.  I emailed again.  No response.  I called, spoke to a person, detailed the mistakes.  Some were corrected, others were not.  I emailed.  I called.  Finally, they were corrected but with spelling mistakes.  Seriously.  Once all the description mistakes were corrected, the bags sold.  However, as with previous bags that were sold, my checks were not sent either the 15th or 30th of the month as they claim.  It took a couple of weeks before they were even "sent"... and yet, twice my checks were "lost in the mail" and I was told to call back in a week if they don't show up.  Whatever.  I didn't need the funds right away but the way they treated the issues brought to their attention leaves much to be desired.  

Their pricing is not the best, I have found that they are about the same as yoogis and bbs and lower for some items than yoogis.  But the difference is that yoogis takes care to list the bags correctly, and detailed.  The bags I consign with yoogis sell in less than a week, EVERY time.  I haven't had to sell any bags in a while and don't need to now but if I were to, I'd stay away from fashionphile.  They've lost a consignor and customer in me.  I hope others who search fashionphile on the web will find this thread and avoid them.


----------



## Apricot Summers

EMPRESARIO said:


> ... the actual buyers who have been screwed over by *FashionpHile/Sarah Davis*.  I think they do their best to authenticate their consigned items-----but at the end of the day, nobody is perfect and people are also human capable of mistakes.
> 
> ...





Why do you keep saying this?   Sarah Davis has nothing to do with Fashionphile and hasn't for years.  It's Ben and Emily that have taken over the business.


----------



## EMPRESARIO

This is all just really bad energy. It does not contribute to my well-being and doesn't improve, empower or even educate me as a person. 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chikapinku

^ I love it when people rebut with "well, this isn't worth my time anyway!" when they're pinned into a corner. 

xxxxxxxx

I personally would not deal with Fashionphile again either - they don't respond to emails in a timely manner and they've listed too many fakes for my personal liking. I love Ann's - only had great experiences with them.


----------



## missbanff

EMPRESARIO said:


> This is all just really bad energy. It does not contribute to my well-being and doesn't improve, empower or even educate me as a person.
> xxxxxxxxxxxx




It's too bad that someone with a differing opinion than you doesn't contribute to your well being. 

Some have spoken about their good experiences with FP, and if it worked out for them, great!

Some have spoken about their not-so-good experiences with them. Hey, a business can't please 100% of the people 100% of the time, right?

Then some of us have seen the fakes listed, over and over, from *many *different brands- then the BS excuses that they have shown up here and posted.  

That alone should serve to educate a potential buyer from purchasing or consigning with them. Anyone reading this thread can form their own opinion as to whether or not to move forward with their plans. And one of my biggest pet peeves is when people say about FP (or any other seller)...."They ONLY sell authentic". Fakes slip through the most reputable of sellers. 

An educated buyer is a powerful thing.


----------



## cathyfitz

missbanff said:


> An educated buyer is a powerful thing.


 
THAT is why I love tPF. And all you gals/guys who take the time to post your observations.


----------



## BessDressed

I recently moved to Santa Monica and was SO happy to find out Fashionphile was in the LA area!  I decided to go in to see their selection.  I was delighted with every aspect!  Their store is immaculate and so easy and comfortable to shop.  It is a family run and owned business.  I dealt with Steven my first time there and was the most genuine and sincere guy.  I later met his wife Judy, and now all my dealings are with Ben.  From experience (as I have sold 20+ bags and counting), they are a knowledgeable staff, friendly and accommodating.  I am POSITIVE they do not sell fakes!  And IF they did, they would work with you to rectify any dissatisfaction you have.  I am saddened to hear all the negative comments, as they have been great!  I guess it also helps that I see them face to face and physical get to see their bags.  Trust me, they are VERY picky with what they buy and consign as a few of my bags have been turned away 

I will however admit, sometimes they are slow at getting back via email.  I would just pick up the phone and call.

Anyways all in all, I have yet to have ONE bag experience after selling the number of bags I have.  Not to mention I will be bringing them a few more on Monday!


----------



## queenofshopping

BessDressed said:


> I recently moved to Santa Monica and was SO happy to find out Fashionphile was in the LA area!  I decided to go in to see their selection.  I was delighted with every aspect!  Their store is immaculate and so easy and comfortable to shop.  It is a family run and owned business.  I dealt with Steven my first time there and was the most genuine and sincere guy.  I later met his wife Judy, and now all my dealings are with Ben.  From experience (as I have sold 20+ bags and counting), they are a knowledgeable staff, friendly and accommodating.  I am POSITIVE they do not sell fakes!  And IF they did, they would work with you to rectify any dissatisfaction you have.  I am saddened to hear all the negative comments, as they have been great!  I guess it also helps that I see them face to face and physical get to see their bags.  Trust me, they are VERY picky with what they buy and consign as a few of my bags have been turned away
> 
> I will however admit, sometimes they are slow at getting back via email.  I would just pick up the phone and call.
> 
> Anyways all in all, *I have yet to have ONE bag experience *after selling the number of bags I have.  Not to mention I will be bringing them a few more on Monday!



i have yet to have one BAG experience either, and in all probability, never will...as i have said numerous times in other threads, i only buy my bags from the authorized retailer, and have not felt a need or desire to pare down my ginormous collection ever- however, that is not to say that if a consistently reputable entity existed that allowed me to do so, perhaps i would consider it- but it is the less than savory characters out there, from fleabay to paypal to consignors that make me say "forget it"- i would much rather donate my bags to a charity for auction and that is it. sad, because i am certain that good buyers exist out there, but the secondhand market for luxury goods is just infested with opportunistic vermin that ruin it for me.


----------



## HermesvsChanel

thanks for the warning. I considered buying from them.


----------



## EMPRESARIO

Fashionphile:

Fake Eugenie Multicolor Eugenie Wallet. Zipper is lasered poorly and the grey fleur is incorrect color. Datecode and LV label is also poorly stamped. It is Fake by comparison to my own Authentic Eugenie Multicolor in Noir.

You guys have been wanting real proof that fakes do infiltrate fashionphile? I believe this is your chance.


----------



## momofgirls

EMPRESARIO said:


> Fashionphile:
> 
> Fake Eugenie Multicolor Eugenie Wallet. Zipper is lasered poorly and the grey fleur is incorrect color. Datecode and LV label is also poorly stamped. It is Fake by comparison to my own Authentic Eugenie Multicolor in Noir.
> 
> You guys have been wanting real proof that fakes do infiltrate fashionphile? I believe this is your chance.


  I think it was removed


----------



## EMPRESARIO

Nah its still there. Eugenie Multicolor. Grey Fleur is wrong. This is the common mistake in Multicolor fakes, also the suede lining which has not yet been perfected by Chinese imitators. The zipper pull should have letters with thin-hairline letters, not cheap fat ones created by poor laser technique. -Timothy


----------



## lightdays

EMPRESARIO said:


> Nah its still there. Eugenie Multicolor. Grey Fleur is wrong. This is the common mistake in Multicolor fakes, also the suede lining which has not yet been perfected by Chinese imitators. The zipper pull should have letters with thin-hairline letters, not cheap fat ones created by poor laser technique. -Timothy



This one? http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=17308


----------



## lightdays

Pure-LA said:


> Just to clarify, their store is in a very prestigious location, on Wilshire BLVD, across the street from the Beverly Wilshire Hotel. And the cross street is, The Rodeo Drive. Next store to them, is The Louis Vuitton Store of Beverly Hills.
> 
> The store is in an upstairs storefront location, but certainly not an apartment. This particular area, is not zoned for residential.
> 
> I have been their many times, and have bought some nice bags, though in person. Can't comment about online, purchases.
> 
> This is just an honest clarification, from someone who lives locally.



I've dealt with them online and in person before. Let me say it's like dealing with two different stores. Online, whoever or Ben or someone that answers the emails aren't as friendly as the staff there I've dealt with in person.

The people I've dealt with in store were two girls, I don't know their names, but they were extremely nice and friendly. I was interested in selling two bags and both processes went very smooth. However, online is a different story. It's Ben that was answering most of the emails... he wasn't that friendly. He was OK, but someone I definitely would not want to deal with long term. I sent him too many emails regarding selling the bags and he got one of the bags I wanted to sell mixed up with the pricing, didn't even apologize and made a rude joke about how the bag looked like siamese twins in a negative connotation. Who the hell jokes like that anyways? That's really offensive and people who have siamese twins would confront him and/or cuss at him. What an ***. Though I probably shouldn't have sent too many emails, but still... Anyway, the people sound rather dull in their emails when responding.

And yes it is in a very prestigious location where all the high end boutiques are.


----------



## lightdays

meandmylouis said:


> I saw that just now (I google Fashionphile and saw the "I WILL NEVER PURCHASE FROM FASHIONPHILE AGAIN")



Haha, I, too, just saw that.


----------



## lightdays

itsonly4me said:


> Same thing just happened to me!  The handles looked great in the pics and then when I received it, there was a big stain on the handle.  It always amazes me how they hide the marks so well.



I think not only do they photoshop their pictures, but their boutique is open to the general public and there will be customers that go there in person to touch, try, or do whatever they want with the bags and that could leave marks, etc. Maybe Fashionphile employees don't notice about that, but it is still unethical.


----------



## lightdays

I've bought one bag from them once and it was perfect. It actually looked just like the picture and as described, but that was over two, almost three years ago though. I haven't bought anything from them since. They offer pretty good prices for stuff you want to consign though, but for direct purchases sometimes the prices are crap, but some are pretty good.

I sent in one of my bags for them to consign and it didn't sell. They sent the bag back and the condition I received was worse than I initially sent it to them to consign for me. What a disappointment that was, but luckily another shop direct purchased from me at the price I was hoping to get.

I've also done direct buyouts with FP though in person and online and all of them went well. The checks never bounced and they were very fast in sending me the checks. They sent it the same day they received my items in the mail if not the next day at the very latest.

They really do need to work on their customer service skills over the phone and through emails especially Ben (ugh!) and the way they describe the items on their site, I cannot stress that enough.


----------



## KittyKat65

Their e-mail communication is appalling!  I had to cancel a layaway and all I got was "this has been cancelled".  I then asked when I could expect a refund and got "in a few days or so".  I then asked "why not today?" and got "yes, today".  Of course I didn't get a refund and am still waiting for a response as to why.  Also, the person responsible for e-mails and refunds is not in communication with anyone in the store.


----------



## KittyKat65

Update:  "customer service" told me that a "customer specialist" will call me within 24 hours to tell me when I can expect my refund.  Such BS.  They are now holding my money hostage and I don't appreciate that.  How big is their company that they have this level of staff?  How busy are they that they can spend half an hour sending me back and forth e-mails, when all they have to do is go to Paypal and hit refund?  I will NEVER ever deal with these clowns again.


----------



## poopsie

Sorry you are having such difficulty in recouping your funds


----------



## lallybelle

Wow...sorry to hear that KittyKat. I once canceled a layaway and got no communication back from my e-mail request. I was about to get really mad but when I checked by CC account online, it had been already credited so I didn't even try to get in touch with them again.

I hope you get your refund asap!


----------



## poopsie

Yes....did you pay with a credit card thru PP? Or from PP balance? It may take a bit to show up with the CC co.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

charleston-mom said:


> It's not the first time and I'm not surprised.  They've been caught listing quite a few fake LVs as well.



Wow, I just called them about all the FAKE Goyards they have on their website, I haven't looked at ebay. The fact that it has happened in the past and yet they STILL have FAKE GOYARD bags, well that speaks volumes regarding how little they care about a legitimate business.

Who is this Ben character? Why did Sarah let her business fall to the waste side? She worked so hard, and now I have zero trust in them and their name!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi girls! I couldn't stop my self after reading your post  but I thought I should say something...actually all the *Goyard bags at FP are 100% authentic*  haven't you heard of the saying opportunities comes from certain circumstances!
> actually here it is, the Goyard middle east is closed for good, and both stores are owned by Government of Dubai, the Brand closed its stores in Bahrain, Kuwait because of (few customers) who appreciate the brand, all the goyard items on FP are quite new and actually dated 2005/2004 which is the last collection before the brands boutique been closed, actually after the announcement no bags were left, since they are only few bags used for display that has been left ,the staff sold it to their clients  so actually what you have at hand is more of other people misfortune (closing the store) an great bargain at hand, so  this opportunity will never happen again with those prices
> I have a Goyard file (paper carrier) from the same collection and I love it to pieces! and its 100% authentic



I just called and they have numerous bags of Goyard that ARE NOT AUTHENTIC. I'm not going to argue in a thread but I will stand by what I said and what FP had on their website was INDEED A FAKE! I know because I've started to build my Goyard collection and I know what is legitimate. I'm not saying that all of their bags in the past, but I certainly don't put trust in a company that has been caught more than once with FAKES.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

charleston-mom said:


> Well I wouldn't touch ANYTHING from Fashionphile because she's listed so many fakes, but I definitely wouldn't touch something like a Birkin!



LOVE HUGS KISSES TO YOU!!!!!^^^^^
I agree 100% with you!!!!


----------



## Mixedbag

Whenever something from FP gets posted on one of the other forums I frequent, the authenticator says FP is "known for selling authentic."  So, now I'm not really sure whether to shop with them.  I'm signed up for email alerts from them, which I get several times a week. 

So what I'm getting from this thread is that ordering from them is not worth the risk, and their prices aren't really that great.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Mixedbag said:


> Whenever something from FP gets posted on one of the other forums I frequent, the authenticator says FP is "known for selling authentic."  So, now I'm not really sure whether to shop with them.  I'm signed up for email alerts from them, which I get several times a week.
> 
> So what I'm getting from this thread is that ordering from them is not worth the risk, and their prices aren't really that great.



I was around the handbag forums long before this one came around and before Fashionphile was in business. I remember when FP started, Sarah was very and probably still is an honest person. She wanted to make sure her company was trusted. I believe that is why the prices were a bit higher, because you could trust what you were purchasing as authentic.

 Fast forward several years later and from what I've read (I may be wrong) Sarah no longer runs the business? Hence all the fakes on the website and the arrogant behaviour from Ben, who I don't know what his role is, or whether he's a family member? I do know that I have had a LOT of experience with Goyard as of late, due to all my buying and actually seeing the Paris store IRL. I've studied their bags and know a fake, especially a POORLY made one. The fact that FP doesn't seem to take time to ensure the safety for their clients and what they bring in, they've lost all credibility IMHO. I wouldn't shop there whatsoever. 

So the price reflection makes no sense now, because you can't shop with ease knowing that not only a bag or two has slipped through the cracks, it seems to be common practice with them now.

 When you have more than a handful of times listed FAKES, when do you walk away? There are too many great sites out there (maybe on a much smaller scale) that make sure they sell AUTHENTIC, and they want your business minus giving you an attitude, I.E. Ben. I do believe that he has dragged that company through the mud and then some. Everything Sarah worked so hard for, seems to have been for nothing, given the way they treat their customers and the honesty they once prided themselves on.

 All that they have left now is a bunch of FAKES sprinkled throughout their website, believing that they still have a reputable name.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

One last thing, they have an LV Cabas Mezzo with a tear on the outside canvas, yet they listed the bag as in excellent condition. Disturbing how dishonest they are, they must live by some special rules that no one else knows about.


----------



## fashionxs

wow, fashionphile selling fakes on eBay? Has anyone reported the listings of the fake Goyards to eBay?


----------



## poopsie

Historically, EBay has chosen to look the other way when notified about a TRS or PS peddling fakes.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Actually ebay has been notified by many, and FP has been notified, yet they know that they are selling FAKE Goyard. I thought it was an honest mistake (Call me gullible) FP knows darn well that the bags they put up are not authentic, yet they have money to make and buyers to scam. Completely disappointed on how they are now being operated. I'd just save your money and buy from a boutique because you never know now days.


----------



## BeenBurned

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Actually ebay has been notified by many, and FP has been notified, yet they know that they are selling FAKE Goyard. I thought it was an honest mistake (Call me gullible) FP knows darn well that the bags they put up are not authentic, yet they have money to make and buyers to scam. Completely disappointed on how they are now being operated. I'd just save your money and buy from a boutique because you never know now days.


I have always thought of FP as honest and if a mistake were made, she (or her team) reacted appropriately.

There's a post on the ebay purse board entitled "LV ladies......take a looksy at this!!!" which shows a listing for a presumed fake LV wallet. 

Not being LV-knowledgeable, I don't recognize this as being fake, but this is the listing in question:
http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Damier-Ebene-Zippy-Wallet-19080


----------



## luvsdagucci

BeenBurned said:


> I have always thought of FP as honest and if a mistake were made, she (or her team) reacted appropriately.
> 
> There's a post on the ebay purse board entitled "LV ladies......take a looksy at this!!!" which shows a listing for a presumed fake LV wallet.
> 
> Not being LV-knowledgeable, I don't recognize this as being fake, but this is the listing in question:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Damier-Ebene-Zippy-Wallet-19080



The fact that someone brought this atrocious wallet to Fashionphile's attention and they double checked and insist that it's real speaks to how far that company has fallen. My 10 year old can tell this wallet is fake. Since when do LV wallets use oval "O"s on the zipper pulls??? 

Really pathetic.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

BeenBurned said:


> I have always thought of FP as honest and if a mistake were made, she (or her team) reacted appropriately.
> 
> There's a post on the ebay purse board entitled "LV ladies......take a looksy at this!!!" which shows a listing for a presumed fake LV wallet.
> 
> Not being LV-knowledgeable, I don't recognize this as being fake, but this is the listing in question:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Damier-Ebene-Zippy-Wallet-19080



No, I haven't seen that nor do I frequent any of the message boards other than here.

The bag was a Cabas Mezzo with a TEAR on the outside of the bag near the top, with a description off to the right labled EXCELLENT CONDITION. 

I remember when FP was a reputable business, that is no longer the case, IMO. I guess it all depends what your standards are and what you consider ethical. Listing bags that have been reported to FP on more than one occasion as FAKE isn't a reputable company.


----------



## innocent smilez

Ugh, I just bought a Chanel Valentine flap from them... It hasn't arrived yet, but, now...I'm not so sure if I should keep it. What if it's fake?!


----------



## DamierLover

BeenBurned said:


> I have always thought of FP as honest and if a mistake were made, she (or her team) reacted appropriately.
> 
> There's a post on the ebay purse board entitled "LV ladies......take a looksy at this!!!" which shows a listing for a presumed fake LV wallet.
> 
> Not being LV-knowledgeable, I don't recognize this as being fake, but this is the listing in question:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Damier-Ebene-Zippy-Wallet-19080


 
Agree...I don't even look at their auctions anymore....

Terrible fake LV wallet too!


----------



## momofgirls

This is totally unacceptable, that they keep on listing items that aren't Authentic.


----------



## Smoothoprter

innocent smilez said:


> Ugh, I just bought a Chanel Valentine flap from them... It hasn't arrived yet, but, now...I'm not so sure if I should keep it. What if it's fake?!


 
Is this the one I authenticated at the CHANEL ATC thread?  You should be fine.


----------



## JessieRose

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Wow, I just called them about all the FAKE Goyards they have on their website, I haven't looked at ebay. The fact that it has happened in the past and yet they STILL have FAKE GOYARD bags, well that speaks volumes regarding how little they care about a legitimate business.
> 
> Who is this Ben character? Why did Sarah let her business fall to the waste side? She worked so hard, and now I have zero trust in them and their name!



Did you have them authenticated on the AT Goyard thread? There have been a few items that came into the AT Gucci thread, and they have all been good. I just think you should have them authenticated prior to posting on a public thread and crying fake. Update: I looked at the Goyard AT thread, and I don't see any issues with fakes.


----------



## SWlife

I used to be FP's biggest supporter. I purchased a bag or 2 from them in the past. Very happy with the purchases.
I even shipped them some of my bags for sale when I needed money.
I contacted them about a bag I was interested in about a year later. My password wasn't working and I messaged them about it.
They denied they'd ever done business with me.... if they had a system upgrade and info was lost, just admit it to me and we can move along.
Made me feel badly that they denied me.... I guess my relationship with them is over.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

JessieRose said:


> Did you have them authenticated on the AT Goyard thread? There have been a few items that came into the AT Gucci thread, and they have all been good. I just think you should have them authenticated prior to posting on a public thread and crying fake. Update: I looked at the Goyard AT thread, and I don't see any issues with fakes.



There was never a question about it being authentic, and I don't "cry" fake, as you put it.
The bag, rather bags are not authentic and it was a long shot from the real deal.
Many people have reported their Goyard bags (listing FAKES). They do nothing!

  I've purchased a LOT from this brand. I can tell you, if there was any hesitation, I wouldn't be here saying a word. I take reputation very seriously. Sarah is a very kind person and worked her bum off. It's the aftermath and people running it now, that are giving FP the name and doubts so many are questioning. 
Also I can tell you that I don't put absolute faith just because people in a thread authenticate bags. That is far from fool proof and I've seen many times where bags were either cited as authentic when they were not, or the other way around.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

The only way I would feel safe about a bag being authenticated, would be to review it in person. End of story.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> There was never a question about it being authentic, and I don't "cry" fake, as you put it.
> The bag, rather bags are not authentic and it was a long shot from the real deal.
> Many people have reported their Goyard bags (listing FAKES). They do nothing!
> 
> I've purchased a LOT from this brand. I can tell you, if there was any hesitation, I wouldn't be here saying a word. I take reputation very seriously. Sarah is a very kind person and worked her bum off. It's the aftermath and people running it now, that are giving FP the name and doubts so many are questioning.
> Also I can tell you that I don't put absolute faith just because people in a thread authenticate bags. That is far from fool proof and I've seen many times where bags were either cited as authentic when they were not, or the other way around.



Just to add, I've spent an obscene amount of time learning about the brand, product knowledge, just purchased my 15th piece when I was in Paris, was lucky enough to visit 3 different Goyard locations where I continued my training of the product. I am not about to trust strangers in the authenticate section and take their word over mine. 

There are several wonderful and amazing ladies in the Authenticate section and they know their brand, it just isn't Goyard. If I had questions, I know who to go to. I've been around the boards long enough<<<<<AND I'm not referring to just tpf.


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I just called and they have numerous bags of Goyard that ARE NOT AUTHENTIC. I'm not going to argue in a thread but I will stand by what I said and what FP had on their website was INDEED A FAKE! I know because I've started to build my Goyard collection and I know what is legitimate. I'm not saying that all of their bags in the past, but I certainly don't put trust in a company that has been caught more than once with FAKES.



Hi there, I Have to disagree on that, I have lots of Goyard stuff older and newer, and kindly don't make "assumptions" and accusations without full knowledge Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE, and for your knowledge once I wanted to sell my Gucci bag which was Authentic but they disagreed and returned the bag to me to sell it because their authenticator didn't give the green line, You know what? I didn't trash them for refusing to sell my authentic Gucci bag no actually, my RESPECT and TRUST just grow for Fashionphile because they INDEED CARE what to sell to their clients.


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Apricot Summers said:


> If you use Terrapeak you'll find that their prices are usually 20% above everyone else on BIN prices listed and reserves on most of their bags.
> 
> Do you work for them or related to them?  Funny that no other threads have drawn your interest here except to defend them here.




Hi
 actually no I don't  work or related to them   I'm a customer and I just Love there service!  but funny that you are suggesting that I work for them just because I defended them and whats right but if you don't like them its OK in your opinion to say bad things about them in threads?
I'm new to this thread thing and trying to find my way and interest but couldn't stop my self from replying when I see something is not true at all! But I read other threads and subjects and since you have been considering your self knowing me and my interest too ( like a TiVO) , Kindly suggest a thread I might like


----------



## Aaorin

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi there, I Have to disagree on that, I have lots of Goyard stuff older and newer, and kindly don't make "assumptions" and accusations without full knowledge Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE, and for your knowledge once I wanted to sell my Gucci bag which was Authentic but they disagreed and returned the bag to me to sell it because their authenticator didn't give the green line, You know what? I didn't trash them for refusing to sell my authentic Gucci bag no actually, my RESPECT and TRUST just grow for Fashionphile because they INDEED CARE what to sell to their clients.



Riiiight. Their refusal to sell an authentic Gucci bag(if it is authentic, of course) speaks so much for their expertise. 

Seriously, do go on, your defense is probably more damaging to them then any accusations.


----------



## Pure-LA

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi
> actually no I don't  work or related to them   I'm a customer and I just Love there service!  but funny that you are suggesting that I work for them just because I defended them and whats right but if you don't like them its OK in your opinion to say bad things about them in threads?
> I'm new to this thread thing and trying to find my way and interest but couldn't stop my self from replying when I see something is not true at all! But I read other threads and subjects and since you have been considering your self knowing me and my interest too ( like a TiVO) , Kindly suggest a thread I might like



I have to say WorldStyleMuse, is VERY suspect! The ONLY posts they have made, is in this thread in defense of Fashionphile.
We all know this poster is a plant, period.


----------



## nataliam1976

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi there, I Have to disagree on that, I have lots of Goyard stuff older and newer, and kindly don't make "assumptions" and accusations without full knowledge Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE, and for your knowledge once I wanted to sell my Gucci bag which was Authentic but they disagreed and returned the bag to me to sell it because their authenticator didn't give the green line, You know what? I didn't trash them for refusing to sell my authentic Gucci bag no actually, my RESPECT and TRUST just grow for Fashionphile because they INDEED CARE what to sell to their clients.



Oh please, they have a long history of selling fakes. They cant be even bothered using this forum to get help authenticating even though they are a member and its free. If they truly have authenticators on staff, well, they have a lot to learn.


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

nataliam1976 said:


> Oh please, they have a long history of selling fakes. They cant be even bothered using this forum to get help authenticating even though they are a member and its free. If they truly have authenticators on staff, well, they have a lot to learn.


ahhhh...
I didn't get it how can they authenticate using the Forum?? authenticating needs in-house help to check the bags, as for me I won't buy any bag off ebay unless its from Fashionphile because its one of the oldest shops in the market, some times people who sells on ebay don't have the expertise enough at the end of the day if I'm bored with it I'm sure they will sell it for me for the highest prices possible because I bought it from them


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Pure-LA said:


> I have to say WorldStyleMuse, is VERY suspect! The ONLY posts they have made, is in this thread in defense of Fashionphile.
> We all know this poster is a plant, period.


LoooooL :-O 
girls! its like high school I can't say my opinion either trash with you or I can't speak the truth or be against you  gimme a break 
BTW, you know why my threads are here because I'm new here and I receive emails and replies to stuff I wrote  so that's why I'm still here!


----------



## Pure-LA

WorldStyleMuse said:


> LoooooL :-O
> girls! its like high school I can't say my opinion either trash with you or I can't speak the truth or be against you  gimme a break
> BTW, you know why my threads are here because I'm new here and I receive emails and replies to stuff I wrote  so that's why I'm still here!



The ONLY opinion you express here, is one in defense of fashionphile. 
Give me a break!
Ur sofa king a plant! And thats so, not cool.....


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Aaorin said:


> Riiiight. Their refusal to sell an authentic Gucci bag(if it is authentic, of course) speaks so much for their expertise.
> 
> Seriously, do go on, your defense is probably more damaging to them then any accusations.


why? 
if they double check and they are serious, they make me question where I bought it from the first place not them, I actually wasn't upset!! I don't have the 100% expertise to know about authenticity but I trust there opinion, now when I buy from them which I'm gonna get two bags ( I will post pictures for you girls later  ) I want Balenicaga a giant the work  and a chanel caviar shopper ..I'm 100% sure they done the job properly for making sure its Authentic, but it seems what ever I say you just keep twisting it your way, but you have your opinion and experience (if there was one) and I have mine so we agree to disagree I guess


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Pure-LA said:


> The ONLY opinion you express here, is one in defense of fashionphile.
> Give me a break!
> Ur sofa king a plant! And thats so, not cool.....


I didn't get what that term means? :-O
isn't it not OK to just agree to disagree or I have to fuel what you say to be accepted? and yes some threads said some nice things about FP but I'm just replying to what you say to me!!! and you don't want me to reply? That's not cool


----------



## Apricot Summers

No, they do NOT have authenticators on staff.  It's Ben & Emily.   They have also hired part time help, with NO experience at all.

If it's a very old and unfamiliar LV item they walk it over to LV.    They have had a very open and reciprocal relationship with LV.   

FP has listed fakes.  Absolutely.   And since Sarah is no longer hands on involved with the business, it's hit or miss on the non LV items.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Use MALLERIES OR YOSHI's - you can trust them.


----------



## Apricot Summers

Yoogi's is wonderful.   With malleries it depends on the seller, IMO.


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

Apricot Summers said:


> No, they do NOT have authenticators on staff.  It's Ben & Emily.   They have also hired part time help, with NO experience at all.
> 
> If it's a very old and unfamiliar LV item they walk it over to LV.    They have had a very open and reciprocal relationship with LV.
> 
> FP has listed fakes.  Absolutely.   And since Sarah is no longer hands on involved with the business, it's hit or miss on the non LV items.


why? where is Sara?  mmmm..dunno the store is huge in LA second there is another store in SF the business have grown I guess
how come you know that information have you worked for them?


----------



## poopsie

Heck, I have never worked for them and even _I _know that the woman who started it no longer has any involvement. It has been rather common knowledge around here I thought.  This _is_ a purse forum after all!


----------



## momofgirls

Apricot Summers said:


> No, they do NOT have authenticators on staff.  It's Ben & Emily.   They have also hired part time help, with NO experience at all.
> 
> If it's a very old and unfamiliar LV item they walk it over to LV.    They have had a very open and reciprocal relationship with LV.
> 
> FP has listed fakes.  Absolutely.   And since Sarah is no longer hands on involved with the business, it's hit or miss on the non LV items.


I was a bit surprise when I find out they didn't Authenticatiors on Staff, there part time help are clueless at times.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi there, I Have to disagree on that, I have lots of Goyard stuff older and newer, and kindly don't make "assumptions" and accusations without full knowledge Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE, and for your knowledge once I wanted to sell my Gucci bag which was Authentic but they disagreed and returned the bag to me to sell it because their authenticator didn't give the green line, You know what? I didn't trash them for refusing to sell my authentic Gucci bag no actually, my RESPECT and TRUST just grow for Fashionphile because they INDEED CARE what to sell to their clients.



That's fine and you're allowed your opinion. Did you read what I posted?
I have no idea what FP's employee(s) knowledge is of their Goyard products, and neither do YOU. I do however know what mine is (experience). 

 That's very kind that you want to stand up for them. Perhaps had you been someone else & in their position - sent a fake, you may not be proclaiming all this love that you have for Fashionphile

Trash talking? You're clearly misguided. Any site that lists a LV as excellent condition with a large visible tear loses immediate trust & respect. Any company that lists fake Goyard and *(yes they took several down after I spoke to them via phone, they admitted mistake*) isn't gaining respect or trust after more than a handful of mishaps.

 I absolutely dislike talking about how many bags I have or my collection. I save that for those close to me. I will tell you that I have acquired more than 50 pieces of Goyard (naughty me, over the weekend, huge shopping trip) and I safely will state that Fashionphile doesn't have that number of handbags in their stock. Yet, I'm still suppose to put more trust in a stranger that I know nothing about vs what I've gone through with all the purchases and PT(product knowledge training).

Do you know each individual person, and their background with years of experience? Direct me to a link that goes into depth about the training, I must have missed it.


The Goyard wasn't an assumption it's a* fact*, so I'm not sure why you're asserting your opinion in a doctrinaire manner? Especially since they admitted to the fake (Goyards)!



Aaorin said:


> Riiiight. Their refusal to sell an authentic Gucci bag(if it is authentic, of course) speaks so much for their expertise.
> 
> Seriously, do go on, your defense is probably more damaging to them then any accusations.



^I find her/his post offensive with a little humour added to lighten my ever growing work load. (Attorney here)

I'm suppose to trust people I know nothing about because they work for Fashionphile. You have to have a bag in your hands to properly say it's 100% authentic, that's my own opinion yet a fake screams a fake. FP did take down numerous bags I called about, after many many attempts. They didn't apologize either. They have to know what they are doing. Here we have some random person who shows up saying I'm trash talking. It's a shame because I was the first to go to bat for Sarah. However with the number of pieces I own, I am not going to blindly trust someone simply because they are employed with FP.



WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi there, I Have to disagree on that, I have lots of Goyard stuff older and newer, and kindly don't make "assumptions" and accusations without full knowledge Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE, and for your knowledge once I wanted to sell my Gucci bag which was Authentic but they disagreed and returned the bag to me to sell it because their authenticator didn't give the green line, You know what? I didn't trash them for refusing to sell my authentic Gucci bag no actually, my RESPECT and TRUST just grow for Fashionphile because they INDEED CARE what to sell to their clients.



You have a post with a lot of contradictions. It seems. lol



WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi there, I Have to disagree on that, I have lots of Goyard stuff older and newer, and kindly don't make "assumptions" and accusations without full knowledge Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE, and for your knowledge once I wanted to sell my Gucci bag which was Authentic but they disagreed and returned the bag to me to sell it because their authenticator didn't give the green line, You know what? I didn't trash them for refusing to sell my authentic Gucci bag no actually, my RESPECT and TRUST just grow for Fashionphile because they INDEED CARE what to sell to their clients.



An assumption isn't a fact, what I stated was fact. Accusations, same thing.
None were made. They eventually took roughly 3 pieces of Goyard bags down. 
I didn't know that FP hired a_* full staff, how did you know? *_Lots of expereince on spotting fake? I see, and you know this, because???
You wanted to sell Gucci, you say it was authentic, they say no? Hmm, makes me wonder about you. Have a wonderful and healthy New Year!



WorldStyleMuse said:


> Hi
> actually no I don't  work or related to them   I'm a customer and I just Love there service!  but funny that you are suggesting that I work for them just because I defended them and whats right but if you don't like them its OK in your opinion to say bad things about them in threads?
> I'm new to this thread thing and trying to find my way and interest but couldn't stop my self from replying when I see something is not true at all! But I read other threads and subjects and since you have been considering your self knowing me and my interest too ( like a TiVO) , Kindly suggest a thread I might like



Enlighten me please, my friend. What is not true? You defend them on carrying fakes and not taking them down? Or that if you press hard enough, they will eventually remove from their store floor and website, as far as I know. Tell me what was right, this should be interesting. No one was saying anything bad, so you really need to re- read the thread. If a fake is a fake, and it's brought to their attention, then stating so isn't trash talking, or saying anything bad, as you put it. It's stopping the spread of fraud and illegal activity. I admire your passion about standing up for someone and their business, but to attack someone that has a lot of background knowledge and has shared it here, is bewildering to say the very least.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

.


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> That's fine and you're allowed your opinion. Did you read what I posted?
> I have no idea what FP's employee(s) knowledge is of their Goyard products, and neither do YOU. I do however know what mine is (experience).
> 
> That's very kind that you want to stand up for them. Perhaps had you been someone else & in their position - sent a fake, you may not be proclaiming all this love that you have for Fashionphile
> 
> Trash talking? You're clearly misguided. Any site that lists a LV as excellent condition with a large visible tear loses immediate trust & respect. Any company that lists fake Goyard and *(yes they took several down after I spoke to them via phone, they admitted mistake*) isn't gaining respect or trust after more than a handful of mishaps.
> 
> I absolutely dislike talking about how many bags I have or my collection. I save that for those close to me. I will tell you that I have acquired more than 50 pieces of Goyard (naughty me, over the weekend, huge shopping trip) and I safely will state that Fashionphile doesn't have that number of handbags in their stock. Yet, I'm still suppose to put more trust in a stranger that I know nothing about vs what I've gone through with all the purchases and PT(product knowledge training).
> 
> Do you know each individual person, and their background with years of experience? Direct me to a link that goes into depth about the training, I must have missed it.
> 
> 
> The Goyard wasn't an assumption it's a* fact*, so I'm not sure why you're asserting your opinion in a doctrinaire manner? Especially since they admitted to the fake (Goyards)!


Well, I do have full respect and trust for Fashionphile, and I think all what you said is just an "assumption" and you do have all the right to say what you think but its Not a FACT, and By the way I bought a GOYARD Portfolio on Bargain Price *lucky Me* and I love it to pieces from Fashionphile and FROM the same collection you accused of being Fake and I bought a GOYARD bag from the goyard boutique AFTER I purchased my portfolio from Fashionphile and YES its Authentic. 
sorry you missed out of a bargain hunt, but I do know how to spot a Fake too, and I got my self an authentic goyard protfolio, Thanks Fashionphile for a Fabulous bargain  and I have a picture but I don't know how to upload it, it seems has to be a URL to upload if you know how let me know I would appreciate it x


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

1


----------



## WorldStyleMuse

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> An assumption isn't a fact, what I stated was fact. Accusations, same thing.
> None were made. They eventually took roughly 3 pieces of Goyard bags down.
> I didn't know that FP hired a_* full staff, how did you know? *_Lots of expereince on spotting fake? I see, and you know this, because???
> You wanted to sell Gucci, you say it was authentic, they say no? Hmm, makes me wonder about you. Have a wonderful and healthy New Year!


Well my friend, don't twist my words I NEVER said they EVER sold FAKE if they declined selling my bag they made me have more respect and trust for them, they will never sell fake, and my problem will be with the place I bought it from not THEM for being honest and doing a fantastic job! 
they offer the sweetest service and I don't know if they have a full time staff or in-house staff and NEITHER DO YOU!
And maybe I like there service and respect them as a professional Pre-owned boutique but the way you keep saying stuff about them is not nice


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Well my friend, don't twist my words I NEVER said they EVER sold FAKE if they declined selling my bag they made me have more respect and trust for them, they will never sell fake, and my problem will be with the place I bought it from not THEM for being honest and doing a fantastic job!
> they offer the sweetest service and I don't know if they have a full time staff or in-house staff and NEITHER DO YOU!
> And maybe I like there service and respect them as a professional Pre-owned boutique but the way you keep saying stuff about them is not nice



No words were twisted, you are missing what has been said. Did you not read that they in fact admitted to selling fakes? Yet you continue to believe they have never sold fakes?  Go back and re read or don't post at all since your rhetoric is nonsensical. I never knew honesty was subjective. You really aren't reading the posts, myself along with others were repeating what you posted. HERE!"Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE" direct words from WORLDSTYLEMUSE, Those are your words verbatim! Are you forgetting what you write? I've never mentioned anything about FP other than FACTS. If you don't like facts that aren't nice, welcome to what is called "life". I've been here for over 5 years and I can't think of one person who I've ever had an issue with. You're a first. It's too bad that you post one thing and go back and tell me to stop saying untruths when I'm only re posting what you said and challenging it.
They have lied, there is proof, probably still up on the website. I'm happy to direct you if you'd like. They have had fakes, proof as 3 previously mentioned were taken down. You have a lot of unhappy customers here who will vent, and everything I've said has not been of an opinion. I've only stated
evidence along with the factual information. That's a long way off from an opinion.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Well, I do have full respect and trust for Fashionphile, and I think all what you said is just an "assumption" and you do have all the right to say what you think but its Not a FACT, and By the way I bought a GOYARD Portfolio on Bargain Price *lucky Me* and I love it to pieces from Fashionphile and FROM the same collection you accused of being Fake and I bought a GOYARD bag from the goyard boutique AFTER I purchased my portfolio from Fashionphile and YES its Authentic.
> sorry you missed out of a bargain hunt, but I do know how to spot a Fake too, and I got my self an authentic goyard protfolio, Thanks Fashionphile for a Fabulous bargain  and I have a picture but I don't know how to upload it, it seems has to be a URL to upload if you know how let me know I would appreciate it x



Posted were facts, I'll save everyone from all the repeats. Show me where an assumption was made, I'll back everything up with evidence for you to see.
Fair?! I'll bypass your comments. We're not talking price here. We are discussing fakes which you vehemently deny and state that FP has never sold a fake. So many of us have proof. If you bought a bag and you want to show it off, you can get tech support here, as I'm sure we'd all love to comment on your new purchase. Nothing better than a brand new bag or great deal. Just be sure to let me know what statements you were confused by. 

ETA- Apologies to everyone that has had to endure my posts, lol I will use multiquote to save you from further pain!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

WorldStyleMuse said:


> Well my friend, don't twist my words I NEVER said they EVER sold FAKE if they declined selling my bag they made me have more respect and trust for them,* they will never sell fake*, and my problem will be with the place I bought it from not THEM for being honest and doing a fantastic job!
> they offer the sweetest service and I don't know if they have a full time staff or in-house staff and NEITHER DO YOU!
> And maybe I like there service and respect them as a professional Pre-owned boutique but the way you keep saying stuff about them is not nice



I missed the above^"NEVER said they EVER sold FAKE"
****Where did you read that you were accused of the above?****
****Even after they admitted to it, you still stand by your words?*****
"Did you know that FP have full staff of people with lots of expertise on spotting a FAKE" direct words from WORLDSTYLEMUSE


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

charleston-mom said:


> Oh for goodness sakes - who cares what street they are on.  What's important is whether they have listed fakes (and they have - REPEATEDLY) and whether they are overpriced (THEY ARE) and whether they sell lots of things that are worse in person (THEY DO) and whether they have terrible customer service (THEY DO).
> 
> I could care less where their store is located and if they are making lots of money by taking people to the cleaners.  I care whether or or not I get a beautiful bag, authentic, in good condition, for a good price.  Since I'm not confident of a single one of those things I care about with Fashionphile - I wouldn't touch one of their bags with a ten foot pole.



What a great post! Couldn't have said it better! How about listing a bag as excellent condition yet they show a tear on the front on the bag. Talk about dishonest.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

CableChanel255 said:


> I've known Ben and Sarah for many years, long prior to Wilshire Blvd when they sold out of their old office (house) on Hartford Way.  The old days of Sarah in charge and Ben learning the business and helping out as an associate were the best.  Sarah took much pride in her business, she appeared in numerous magazines and appeared on several segments on TV pushing both her good name and the importance of buying and selling authentic pre owned bags.  Her blog was routinely updated daily with helpful tidbits for everyone to use.
> 
> The for some unexplained reason Sarah bowed out and Ben took over.  Since then the ship is sinking quicker than the Titanic.  Ben is someone who learned the business along the way.  Ben wasn't raised around bags and he certainly was not studying bagology at UCLA where he was a finance graduate.  Ben for the life of him is completely full of himself and thinks he is some sort of god and that because the name FASHIONPHILE is now HOUSEHOLD in the business, he can call the shots as he deems needed and he can run this business any way he wants.  He is fooling himself and the name FASHIONPHILE is slowly becoming less popular, the San Francisco store is not blossoming either.  Ben does what is best for himself and not those around him, he always has and always will be it FASHIONPHILE or anything else he ever starts up.
> 
> I understand I am new to this board and some of you may take this with a grain of salt, which is understandable and appreciated.  However I know this family well, too well and what I have said is what I know and have seen on a daily basis.  FASHIONPHILE needs a makeover in the front office and someone needs to take over and Ben needs to go back to wheeling and dealing business deals and not selling couture pieces.



Why did Sarah bow out? I can't fathom working your buns off, turning a business into a well known and reputable company as well as coming here when someone was upset. Sarah would try and correct the problem on this forum. I don't understand why she left? It's upsetting for so many. Ben is a real number in a not so good way. He really is full of himself. I take pride in anyone that has ever purchased from me. If they aren't happy, I'm not happy. That was evident in Sarah as well. Thanks for your post OP! Did Sarah go back into Law?


----------



## JessieRose

Let it go. They showed a photo of this tear, it isn't like they were trying to hide it. It is obvious what the condition of the item was. It was obvious to you, and I am sure everyone else. If they didn't show a photo of that or the other flaws, then I would call it dishonest, but they did. Condition is always subjective, which is why it is important to look at all the photos they provided. 


PinkSuadeSoho said:


> What a great post! Couldn't have said it better! How about listing a bag as excellent condition yet they show a tear on the front on the bag. Talk about dishonest.


----------



## JessieRose

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Why did Sarah bow out? I can't fathom working your buns off, turning a business into a well known and reputable company as well as coming here when someone was upset. Sarah would try and correct the problem on this forum. I don't understand why she left? It's upsetting for so many. Ben is a real number in a not so good way. He really is full of himself. I take pride in anyone that has ever purchased from me. If they aren't happy, I'm not happy. That was evident in Sarah as well. Thanks for your post OP! Did Sarah go back into Law?



Yeah, I have spoken to Ben before (as well as a younger lady at the Beverly Hills showroom, I didn't catch her name) and they were both really nice and professional. Also, I spoke w/another tPFer and she said Ben helped her and he was really nice. So. I guess you can't please everyone.


----------



## poopsie

JessieRose said:


> *Let it go.* They showed a photo of this tear, it isn't like they were trying to hide it. It is obvious what the condition of the item was. It was obvious to you, and I am sure everyone else. If they didn't show a photo of that or the other flaws, then I would call it dishonest, but they did. Condition is always subjective, which is why it is important to look at all the photos they provided.




Please.


Thank you


----------



## Cait

I don't know. I'm looking at the descriptions, and they do note that a bag can be described in Excellent & Very Good condition, but clearly state to look at the pictures. Considering Yoogi's Closet is describing a Giant Covered Bal Pom-Pon with a small hole in the leather over the hardware as 'Gently Used', I don't think Fashionphile is doing anything unethical by stating look at the pictures. Caveat emptor.

On topic though: I did search through the thread, but nothing popped up. Have any Canadians ordered from Fashionphile? $34.95 seems a little steep for shipping, but did customs go a bit or any easier?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

JessieRose said:


> Let it go. They showed a photo of this tear, it isn't like they were trying to hide it. It is obvious what the condition of the item was. It was obvious to you, and I am sure everyone else. If they didn't show a photo of that or the other flaws, then I would call it dishonest, but they did. Condition is always subjective, which is why it is important to look at all the photos they provided.



JR, I understand that we all have had different experiences I'm a bit stunned on your response. This is a vent thread and I'm doing just that. I have expressed my opinion and was talking to the person(s) that I quoted.  That is what the ignore feature is for. I don't tell people to let it go if they are expressing discontent, and I understand your views and can appreciate them as well as disagree. I don't think too many people here would agree that excellent condition equates to rips and tears in a bag. Again, I was talking to my very sweet friend here that I know and very much like. It was directed at her hence the quote. 

They do ship to Canada. I will have to say that excellent should never mean it "could" have serious damage to it. I rarely come into this area, if it's a vent thread and you all are happy, why come? I would guess that a lot of people have been dissatisfied which is why there are so many who have contributed to this thread. Otherwise add me to ignore


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Cait said:


> I don't know. I'm looking at the descriptions, and they do note that a bag can be described in Excellent & Very Good condition, but clearly state to look at the pictures. Considering Yoogi's Closet is describing a Giant Covered Bal Pom-Pon with a small hole in the leather over the hardware as 'Gently Used', I don't think Fashionphile is doing anything unethical by stating look at the pictures. Caveat emptor.
> 
> On topic though: I did search through the thread, but nothing popped up. Have any Canadians ordered from Fashionphile? $34.95 seems a little steep for shipping, but did customs go a bit or any easier?



It depends on how much you spend regarding your customs charge.
I thought it went very smooth. Not re:FP but other businesses I've purchased from.


----------



## Cait

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> It depends on how much you spend regarding your customs charge.
> I thought it went very smooth. Not re:FP but other businesses I've purchased from.


 
Thanks. I have ordered from the US - Canada, but still - this shipping charge seems pretty steep. Alas, I was hoping for some specific tales of Canadian orders from Fashionphile, but thanks anyways.


----------



## JessieRose

Cait said:


> Thanks. I have ordered from the US - Canada, but still - this shipping charge seems pretty steep. Alas, I was hoping for some specific tales of Canadian orders from Fashionphile, but thanks anyways.



I have shipped items to Canada and I recall spending more than that to ship a LV Ursula to Canada. I feel like it was something crazy like $50, but that was a year ago so I don't recall the exact price. Shipping designer items is expensive. Even when I ship designer items in the US, I tend to pay a good amount for shipping/insurance. Like Pink said, it depends on the value of the item. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## JessieRose

I agree, but I see you keep mentioning this incident and even though it shouldn't have been described as excellent condition, they did show photos of all the flaws so I don't feel like they were intentionally trying to deceive anyone and I wouldn't consider them dishonest because of this. Sorry, I didn't mean to stun you! Like Cait said, it happens on Yoogis and I am sure it happens on many other sites, they are only human and I don't feel they were out to deceive anyone. It is just important to look at all the photos, which you do. 





PinkSuadeSoho said:


> JR, I understand that we all have had different experiences I'm a bit stunned on your response. This is a vent thread and I'm doing just that. I have expressed my opinion and was talking to the person(s) that I quoted.  That is what the ignore feature is for. I don't tell people to let it go if they are expressing discontent, and I understand your views and can appreciate them as well as disagree. I don't think too many people here would agree that excellent condition equates to rips and tears in a bag. Again, I was talking to my very sweet friend here that I know and very much like. It was directed at her hence the quote.
> 
> They do ship to Canada. I will have to say that excellent should never mean it "could" have serious damage to it. I rarely come into this area, if it's a vent thread and you all are happy, why come? I would guess that a lot of people have been dissatisfied which is why there are so many who have contributed to this thread. Otherwise add me to ignore


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

JessieRose said:


> I agree, but I see you keep mentioning this incident and even though it shouldn't have been described as excellent condition, they did show photos of all the flaws so I don't feel like they were intentionally trying to deceive anyone and I wouldn't consider them dishonest because of this. Sorry, I didn't mean to stun you! Like Cait said, it happens on Yoogis and I am sure it happens on many other sites, they are only human and I don't feel they were out to deceive anyone. It is just important to look at all the photos, which you do.



Fair enough. I know that I was posting one after the other which probably annoyed some people that wasn't my intention.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Cait said:


> Thanks. I have ordered from the US - Canada, but still - this shipping charge seems pretty steep. Alas, I was hoping for some specific tales of Canadian orders from Fashionphile, but thanks anyways.



I'm sure someone tomorrow can report back, from Canada. 
Sorry I was of no help.


----------



## missbanff

I don't want to stir the pot, as I don't know either JR or PSS....

BUT, to PSS's point, it was not just that one incident where an item was mis-represented, it has been MANY. They have had a lot of complaints of SNAD items over the years, if I remember correctly.

I believe there are other posts on here that will attest to that fact. Not necessarily in this thread, but on the forum.


----------



## heatdepot

Terrible!


----------



## BeenBurned

Having never done business with FP, I do remember the days when she ran  her business and would come here and post if she inadvertently listed a  fake. She'd also respond to other buyer complaints posted here. That  doesn't happen any more. 



Cait said:


> On topic though: I did search through the thread, but nothing popped up. Have any Canadians ordered from Fashionphile? $34.95 seems a little steep for shipping, but did customs go a bit or any easier?


In reference to the shipping price to Canada, I assume that she probably ships by international express mail and $34.95 is not steep.

Assuming a 5 lb. package, basic online shipping prices (without any added insurance) would be: 

Express mail: $43.33

And if she uses priority mail, the following online prices apply: 

Priority mail non-flat rate box: $27.22
Priority mail medium FRB: $26.55
Priority mail large FRB: $33.73

Insurance and other services add additional to the cost and 5 pounds is probably a lower weight than many bags would weigh. 

Many buyers ding seller stars for shipping price because they don't realize how much it costs to ship and assume sellers are gouging. Often, it's not gouging but actual costs!


----------



## Smoothoprter

BeenBurned said:


> Many buyers ding seller stars for shipping price because they don't realize how much it costs to ship and assume sellers are gouging. Often, it's not gouging but actual costs!


 
Totally agree, and this is why I build the cost of shipping into my listing price now and offer "free shipping".  Most of the time I had underestimated shipping (insurance & tracking costs) and the additional cost was coming out of my pocket anyway.


----------



## poshcitymom

I used to deal with Fashionphile a lot, about one to two years back. I did sell a lot and bought a lot of bags there.  Two experiences stopped me from buying from them any longer: one, I used to utilize their buy-back policy quite a few times, where you get part of your money back if you sell the handbag back to them within 90 days.  I asked a question about one of the listed items, and when the person responded, I saw the correspondence between her and the other person (she had a questions about ..., she returns a lot), referring to me using the buyback option a lot.  What is the problem?  You have the policy don't you?  You get to sell the item in the same worse condition multiple times and make profit multiple times but I get labeled as "return a lot"?  The other time I purchased a red epi noe, came with animal urine smell on the inside of the bag.  This was not disclosed.  I returned the item and that was it for me.  It's sad to say that I had more positive experiences in the past buying and selling with fashionphile, but ever since the website changed format, I felt that the description about the item was minimal and the standard was lowered.  What used to be a"gently used" standard now marked as is "excellent'. It's unfortunate.


----------



## Apricot Summers

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Why did Sarah bow out? I can't fathom working your buns off, turning a business into a well known and reputable company as well as coming here when someone was upset. Sarah would try and correct the problem on this forum. I don't understand why she left? It's upsetting for so many. Ben is a real number in a not so good way. He really is full of himself. I take pride in anyone that has ever purchased from me. If they aren't happy, I'm not happy. That was evident in Sarah as well. Thanks for your post OP! Did Sarah go back into Law?





Sarah's husband is in the medical profession and he was working in Italy and England.   The entire family moved overseas and Sarah left the business to Ben to run.

Sarah returned only to do the interview/commentary for the Academy Awards that year but kept it a secret from her customers (and from ebay) that she was no longer running the business or even living in the US.


Sarah never returned to the business full time after moving overseas.  Now she's in the Bay Area, not in Los Angeles.


----------



## innocent smilez

Smoothoprter said:


> Is this the one I authenticated at the CHANEL ATC thread?  You should be fine.



actually, this is the one i bought. i got it right before xmas...and i was disappointed that there was no authenticity card or a dust bag. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Lambskin-Valentine-Charms-Medium-Flap-Beige-15450


----------



## poopsie

innocent smilez said:


> actually, this is the one i bought. i got it right before xmas...and i was disappointed that there was no authenticity card or a dust bag.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/CHANEL-Lambskin-Valentine-Charms-Medium-Flap-Beige-15450




According to the listing, those items were never mentioned as being included.


----------



## meandmylouis

My daughter bought a LV multicolor wallet about 10 days ago from Fashionphile store. She took it to LV store in Beverly Hills to have her initial print on the interior of the wallet but it has been refused by the leather manager due to the authenticity issue.
My daughter went back to Fashionphile the next day and explained the situation and received her refund in full. No apology, and someone there said the item is authentic, do not trust LV and asked my daughter to take the wallet to LV in Rodeo Drive to authenticate it. MY daughter explained again that she has done so with another LV store, and she did not wish to be embarassed one more time. And they also said no problem to returning it as another customer will buy it.
My daughter asked me to write this of her experience, as she was really upset, she saved up the money for buying that wallet ($425) she is still in college.  Furthermore she said that she'd like to warn people, she said the poor someone will buy that wallet soon or later.


----------



## kemilia

meandmylouis said:


> My daughter bought a LV multicolor wallet about 10 days ago from Fashionphile store. She took it to LV store in Beverly Hills to have her initial print on the interior of the wallet but it has been refused by the leather manager due to the authenticity issue.
> My daughter went back to Fashionphile the next day and explained the situation and received her refund in full. No apology, and someone there said the item is authentic, do not trust LV and asked my daughter to take the wallet to LV in Rodeo Drive to authenticate it. MY daughter explained again that she has done so with another LV store, and she did not wish to be embarassed one more time. And they also said no problem to returning it as another customer will buy it.
> My daughter asked me to write this of her experience, as she was really upset, she saved up the money for buying that wallet ($425) she is still in college. Furthermore she said that she'd like to warn people, she said the poor someone will buy that wallet soon or later.


 
This is awful, she saved her money and had this happen (at least she got her money back).

But let me get this straight--your daughter took the Fashionphile LV wallet to an LV store in BH, they said non-authentic or at the least, couldn't be totally sure, then FP said to take it to a _different_ LV store, the one on Rodeo Drive for authentication--hmmm, does FP maybe use the Rodeo Dr LV shop for their authentication and knew they would say it was A-OK?


----------



## meandmylouis

kemilia said:


> This is awful, she saved her money and had this happen (at least she got her money back).
> 
> But let me get this straight--your daughter took the Fashionphile LV wallet to an LV store in BH, they said non-authentic or at the least, couldn't be totally sure, then FP said to take it to a _different_ LV store, the one on Rodeo Drive for authentication--hmmm, does FP maybe use the Rodeo Dr LV shop for their authentication and knew they would say it was A-OK?


 
Yes, LV in BH said the wallet is not authentic. FP said that should not trust LV they made mistake the wallet is authentic, and told my daughter to take it to the one in Rodeo Drive.


----------



## poopsie

So, do you think they have someone on the 'inside' at the RD LV?


----------



## Smoothoprter

To be fair, and I don't know the details of the LV wallet in question, most sales associates do not have enough experience to authenticate an item and are strongly discouraged by corporate to not provide opinions on authenticity.


----------



## limom

^^
Louis vuitton no longer encourages stamping and monogramming on certain items as well.
Too many miss haps and problems with this process.


----------



## meandmylouis

Smoothoprter said:


> To be fair, and I don't know the details of the LV wallet in question, most sales associates do not have enough experience to authenticate an item and are strongly discouraged by corporate to not provide opinions on authenticity.


 
My daughter did not asked a sales associate to authenticated the wallet. She came to asked them to put her initial on the interior of the wallet, and the SA came back with the Manager and explained to my daughter that the wallet is not authentic, the stitches wrong, the interior wrong. Anyway, I just shared my daughter experienced here, she asked me to do so.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## limom

meandmylouis said:


> My daughter did not asked a sales associate to authenticated the wallet. She came to asked them to put her initial on the interior of the wallet, and the SA came back with the Manager and explained to my daughter that the wallet is not authentic, the stitches wrong, the interior wrong. Anyway, I just shared my daughter experienced here, she asked me to do so.



Wow, if the manager came along. That wallet was FAKE!
Thanks for sharing, OP.


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks for sharing your experience... or should say your daughter's...


----------



## innocent smilez

poopsie2 said:


> According to the listing, those items were never mentioned as being included.



Smoothporter confirmed that it's authentic.


----------



## Fiercefriend

ALSO! I want to warn everyone that there are MANY fakes on Ebay! for example, just because someone sold you an authentic item doesnt mean they will always be so honest.
Dont rely solely on "positive feedbacks" because alot of the people who bought the item dont even know if its authentic or not, the feedback mainly addresses the "Service", whether or not it was shipped on time and things of that nature. However, you should always get items authenticated before buying! you are spending alot of money, why take risks? Youre kinda playing russian roulette when you trust the same seller over and over again. 
My advice to everyone is to PLEASE get any item authenticated first.
ALSO, PLEASE REPORT FAKE ITEMS TO EBAY! SELLING A KNOCKOFF AS "AUTHENTIC" IS NOT ONLY IMMORAL BUT ILLEGAL, SO WE MUST DO OUR JOBS AND TRY TO REPORT ANY FAKES.
I can stress this enough, ALWAYS GET ITEMS AUTHENTICATED! My heart breaks when I see people under the impression that they are an buying authentic MAC palette, when in reality theyre getting a coastal scents palette! thats what happens when youlook at the name and not really go in and do your reasearch.
Im not going to blindly click "BUY" just because I see "Fendi" for example.
DO YOUR RESEACH AND ALWAYS AUTHENTICATE


----------



## Fiercefriend

meandmylouis said:


> My daughter bought a LV multicolor wallet about 10 days ago from Fashionphile store. She took it to LV store in Beverly Hills to have her initial print on the interior of the wallet but it has been refused by the leather manager due to the authenticity issue.
> My daughter went back to Fashionphile the next day and explained the situation and received her refund in full. No apology, and someone there said the item is authentic, do not trust LV and asked my daughter to take the wallet to LV in Rodeo Drive to authenticate it. MY daughter explained again that she has done so with another LV store, and she did not wish to be embarassed one more time. And they also said no problem to returning it as another customer will buy it.
> My daughter asked me to write this of her experience, as she was really upset, she saved up the money for buying that wallet ($425) she is still in college. Furthermore she said that she'd like to warn people, she said the poor someone will buy that wallet soon or later.


 
So sorry for what ahppened to your lovely daughter and how sweet of her to ask you to share her story so others dont have to go through it! alot of people would just turn bitter but your daughter is lovely!
Just tell her, what goes around comes around! there are unfortunately many money hungry people in this world, I gave the example previously of "starzflite"
but you and your daughter should understand that people like that will get theirs. How can people live life being rotten and put their heads to sleep at night?
my stomach is churning! but theyre parasites to society and they will never prosper. Believe that.
Also, tell your sweet wonderful daughter "THANK YOU"


----------



## SouciSouci

I just finished reading Fashionphile  guidelines on an authentic Louis Vuitton.
I didn't  go looking for them, or this thread strictly coincidence.
I also called Louis Vuitton customer service today.
After speaking to 'Steven'  or Stephen,  their guidelines are also a bit of a standard but by no means a rule. Customer service told me not All bags have a date stamp and not to worry about that because that in NO WAY will authenticate a bag.
The only way to truly authenticate a bag is to take it to Louis Vuitton, but they do not authenticate unless you are taking it in for repair or replacement handles. Then and only then will they confirm it is truly an Authentic Bag.

this information may be here,  and as a new member I had not seen it but sharing my personal experience today.

I have what I believe to be an authentic LV purse, and had it reported as a fraud so it was removed. Needless to say I am gathering all the information I can to prove my case when I get in touch with Ebay Fraud. Not that they will ever do anything anyway. Ebay never makes mistakes or  the people that work for them.


----------



## BeenBurned

SouciSouci said:


> I have what I believe to be an authentic LV purse, and had it reported as a fraud so it was removed. Needless to say I am gathering all the information I can to prove my case when I get in touch with Ebay Fraud. Not that they will ever do anything anyway. Ebay never makes mistakes or  the people that work for them.


Post your LV pictures here for authetnication. See post #1 of that thread for the required views: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...e-format-post-1-a-723838-70.html#post20819287

If you got the LV from the same estate as the "Dooney," it's very possible that the listing was removed appropriately. (And I don't know Chanel but I wonder about that one too.)

As a seller, it's your responsibility to know that any item you list is authentic. And if you don't know, you should have it authenticated before listing. Each fake you list puts your ebay account and reputation at risk.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> My daughter bought a LV multicolor wallet about 10 days ago from Fashionphile store. She took it to LV store in Beverly Hills to have her initial print on the interior of the wallet but it has been refused by the leather manager due to the authenticity issue.


HORRIBLE! I'm so sorry she had to deal with that.
ADD ANOTHER ONE TO THE LIST OF MANY WITH BAD EXPERIENCES FROM THEM LIKE ME!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> theyre parasites to society


 well put!:true:


----------



## SouciSouci

BeenBurned said:


> Post your LV pictures here for authetnication. See post #1 of that thread for the required views: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...e-format-post-1-a-723838-70.html#post20819287
> 
> If you got the LV from the same estate as the "Dooney," it's very possible that the listing was removed appropriately. (And I don't know Chanel but I wonder about that one too.)
> 
> As a seller, it's your responsibility to know that any item you list is authentic. And if you don't know, you should have it authenticated before listing. Each fake you list puts your ebay account and reputation at risk.



as a seller why I joined here 

won't let me start threads


won't allow me to start a thread.

Not from the same place. same  ..  that is not my account. helping my neighbor with that account and old items from another estate
I have channel and other from the early 80 had authenticated. over 30 years old. this is old leather cracked dry. can barely read the id tag I have some old purses from 50's and 60's no names, just elephant, croc exotics  
another friend has items from estate in boxes hundreds of shoes and bags why i joined here to find out the purses won't let me start threads  to ask ... not much point.


----------



## BeenBurned

SouciSouci said:


> as a seller why I joined here
> 
> won't let me start threads
> 
> 
> won't allow me to start a thread.
> 
> Not from the same place. same  ..  that is not my account. helping my neighbor with that account and old items from another estate
> I have channel and other from the early 80 had authenticated. over 30 years old. this is old leather cracked dry. can barely read the id tag I have some old purses from 50's and 60's no names, just elephant, croc exotics
> another friend has items from estate in boxes hundreds of shoes and bags why i joined here to find out the purses won't let me start threads  to ask ... not much point.


To have items authenticated, you don't need to have the ability to start threads and in fact, there's no need. Just click "reply" on the appropriate AT thread.


----------



## missbanff

SouciSouci said:


> I just finished reading Fashionphile  guidelines on an authentic Louis Vuitton.
> I didn't  go looking for them, or this thread strictly coincidence.
> I also called Louis Vuitton customer service today.
> After speaking to 'Steven'  or Stephen,  their guidelines are also a bit of a standard but by no means a rule. *Customer service told me not All bags have a date stamp* and not to worry about that because that in NO WAY will authenticate a bag.
> The only way to truly authenticate a bag is to take it to Louis Vuitton, but they do not authenticate unless you are taking it in for repair or replacement handles. Then and only then will they confirm it is truly an Authentic Bag.
> 
> this information may be here,  and as a new member I had not seen it but sharing my personal experience today.
> 
> I have what I believe to be an authentic LV purse, and had it reported as a fraud so it was removed. Needless to say I am gathering all the information I can to prove my case when I get in touch with Ebay Fraud. Not that they will ever do anything anyway. Ebay never makes mistakes or  the people that work for them.





sigh.


----------



## bellagiacomo

Thanks for info, will not buy from them!


----------



## blackmamba10000

wow. I just put an item on layaway from them. Has anyone had good experiences from this company??


----------



## pavilion

blackmamba10000 said:


> wow. I just put an item on layaway from them. Has anyone had good experiences from this company??



I purchased a Wilshire PM in vernis from them in the summer of 2010.  It was in excellent condition and I had no issues with Fashionphile (because the bag was in excellent condition with the dustbag) and it is authentic.  If I had read this thread prior to purchasing from them, I probably wouldn't have.  I think I was just lucky with my purchase.


----------



## JessieRose

blackmamba10000 said:


> wow. I just put an item on layaway from them. Has anyone had good experiences from this company??



I have bought and sold to them, I had great experiences. The Chanel necklace (Paris Shanghai China Doll necklace) is authentic and I got it for a really great price.


----------



## CharlieKY

I bought a Prada from them and I am very pleased. Paid for next day shipping,,,,but that did not happen.  Product just as described and loved it.  Have bought additional items,,on the way.....but did not spring for expedited shipping. 
As for pricing on most LV if you visited the store web site you can actually get a new purse, close to the price of the used one (so I always check out the discount section).  So far I  am pleased, with what I have found.


----------



## BeenBurned

CharlieKY said:


> I bought a Prada from them and I am very pleased. Paid for next day shipping,,,,but that did not happen.  Product just as described and loved it.  Have bought additional items,,on the way.....but did not spring for expedited shipping.
> As for pricing on most LV if you visited the store web site you can actually get a new purse, close to the price of the used one (so I always check out the discount section).  So far I  am pleased, with what I have found.


:?: I'm confused. I'm glad you're pleased, but you paid for express mail and didn't get it? Did you at least contact them to request reimbursement for the overcharge?


----------



## CharlieKY

BeenBurned said:


> :?: I'm confused. I'm glad you're pleased, but you paid for express mail and didn't get it? Did you at least contact them to request reimbursement for the overcharge?



No, love the product.  But communication there seems to be an issue. I figured it was a waste of time. Have you noticed there is not a number to contact them with....at least that I could find. I might try that today and see what happens,,will post and let you know.


----------



## poopsie

I Googled Fashionphile and found this 9551 Wilshire Boulevard  Beverly Hills, CA 90210
(310) 279-1136


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie2 said:


> I Googled Fashionphile and found this 9551 Wilshire Boulevard  Beverly Hills, CA 90210
> (310) 279-1136


Isn't it amazing the amount of information you can find by googling?!?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## CharlieKY

Well I contacted them about the next day shipping letting them know that it took a week and they wanted to know what I needed to resolve, said they were confused, because I had already rec. the bag.  
I told them it was not exactly next day shipping.....no reply so far.


----------



## CharlieKY

After looking at some of these posts, I wonder how many people have taken their bags in to have them authenticated after buying from them, to find out they were fake?  I found a site in china on a Hermes Bag, that came with the authenticity card, original rec. from a Hermes Store, bag/ box and all.  This bag looks really close to one they have posted (also with the orig. receipt.  
Makes me wonder about mine.....curious now.


----------



## deltalady

I've purchased a Gucci bag from them, had it authenticated here, and had no problems.


----------



## CharlieKY

That is great to know. I have not had mine looked at but plan on it...


----------



## kemilia

I emailed FP asking them for a picture of a condition issue they mentioned in their description (peeling leather on a Balenciaga Day bag handle--there were no pics showing this) and this is their response:

*Hello,
Unfortunately, we don't have any other pictures of this bag. Sorry for the inconvenience.
Thanks,*

So much for customer service.


----------



## Prufrock613

kemilia said:


> I emailed FP asking them for a picture of a condition issue they mentioned in their description (peeling leather on a Balenciaga Day bag handle--there were no pics showing this) and this is their response:
> 
> *Hello,
> Unfortunately, we don't have any other pictures of this bag. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> Thanks,*
> 
> So much for customer service.


Geez..wouldn't that be one of the main pics you would want to see- so you can assess the condition yourself?
I have come close to purchasing from FP, but I know I never will now.  Just plain laziness.


----------



## Apricot Summers

Wait ... they don't have more pictures of a purse they have listed?

Usually that's a red flag that means they don't have the purse in their possession.   So did Fashionphile list a purse without seeing it??? 


So much for authenticating before listing, eh?


----------



## Samia

They are hit and miss. But the worst part is getting them to communicate with you! bad service


----------



## b1008

They mistakenly shipped my item to the wrong address....to the wrong country even.  Tracking showed that the item was "returned to sender." I, however, got my refund when I asked them about it... in a matter of 2 days.
P.S.  They did reply to my emails.


----------



## Littlemidori

Here is my first and not pleasant experience with them. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/is-it-my-luck-or-what-731849.html


----------



## CharlieKY

I have bought a number of things from them, and the first thing I learned.... dont use over night shipping....paid for it and it did not happen, when I finally contacted them, their response was "you rec. the purse, right".  So now I just pay for the snail shipping,,,,,still takes them 3-4 days to even get a tracking number out.


----------



## Littlemidori

CharlieKY said:
			
		

> I have bought a number of things from them, and the first thing I learned.... dont use over night shipping....paid for it and it did not happen, when I finally contacted them, their response was "you rec. the purse, right".  So now I just pay for the snail shipping,,,,,still takes them 3-4 days to even get a tracking number out.



I've learned from my lesson too.


----------



## blackmamba10000

I actually just had a really good experience from them! I bought a Judith Leiber minauidiere off of them. Purse is authentic, in good condition, and it got to me really quick after they shipped it out. Oh, and I had a question about the bag, and decided to call them directly. They answered right away and were very helpful. My guess is, it's better to call than to email them! Overall, I was impressed and would buy from the again. Though, perhaps, avoiding over night shipping and emails.


----------



## CharlieKY

I agree a telephone call is better.  I recently had a question about an item and called and they answered right away.  Their number is on their site under contact us.


----------



## kemilia

Apricot Summers said:


> Wait ... they don't have more pictures of a purse they have listed?
> 
> Usually that's a red flag that means they don't have the purse in their possession. So did Fashionphile list a purse without seeing it???
> 
> 
> So much for authenticating before listing, eh?


 
They did have pictures of the bag but none of the "condition issue", which they did mention but didn't show. They should know that if there is a flaw or condition issue with an online item--that's the one thing buyers want to see.


----------



## Bagged

They've messed up my orders twice.  Can't stand them.


----------



## GenieBottle26

I've had my problems with Fashionphile as well & WILL NEVER purchase from them again.  My boyfriend purchased a Miu Miu Coffer for me & used layaway...paid for it in 2 payments.  The bag was stated as "very good condition".  Received the bag & I was absolutely shocked.  I'm not one to focus on small imperfections in bags but this one was awful!!  The entire back of the bag looked as if someone had rolled it in dirt & oil.  Not to mention that it had a very noticeable hole on the top of the flap.  It was in "poor condition" to say the least.  Contacted fashionphile & they agreed to return the bag but kept a "10% restocking fee" of $100!  I called them & explained that the bag was NOT as described in the listing on their website nor did the pictures show ANY of this extreme wear.  They said "well our pictures can't capture everything".  So I returned the bag (paid $30 in shipping for UPS + insurance) so I was out the $100 + $30 in return shipping + $20 shipping  charge from them.  Thats $150 with nothing to show for it!


----------



## Littlemidori

GenieBottle26 said:
			
		

> I've had my problems with Fashionphile as well & WILL NEVER purchase from them again.  My boyfriend purchased a Miu Miu Coffer for me & used layaway...paid for it in 2 payments.  The bag was stated as "very good condition".  Received the bag & I was absolutely shocked.  I'm not one to focus on small imperfections in bags but this one was awful!!  The entire back of the bag looked as if someone had rolled it in dirt & oil.  Not to mention that it had a very noticeable hole on the top of the flap.  It was in "poor condition" to say the least.  Contacted fashionphile & they agreed to return the bag but kept a "10% restocking fee" of $100!  I called them & explained that the bag was NOT as described in the listing on their website nor did the pictures show ANY of this extreme wear.  They said "well our pictures can't capture everything".  So I returned the bag (paid $30 in shipping for UPS + insurance) so I was out the $100 + $30 in return shipping + $20 shipping  charge from them.  Thats $150 with nothing to show for it!



That's terrible..


----------



## BeenBurned

GenieBottle26 said:


> I've had my problems with Fashionphile as well & WILL NEVER purchase from them again.  My boyfriend purchased a Miu Miu Coffer for me & used layaway...paid for it in 2 payments.  The bag was stated as "very good condition".  Received the bag & I was absolutely shocked.  I'm not one to focus on small imperfections in bags but this one was awful!!  The entire back of the bag looked as if someone had rolled it in dirt & oil.  Not to mention that it had a very noticeable hole on the top of the flap.  It was in "poor condition" to say the least.*  Contacted fashionphile & they agreed to return the bag but kept a "10% restocking fee" of $100!  I called them & explained that the bag was NOT as described in the listing on their website nor did the pictures show ANY of this extreme wear. * They said "well our pictures can't capture everything".  So I returned the bag (paid $30 in shipping for UPS + insurance) so I was out the $100 + $30 in return shipping + $20 shipping  charge from them.  Thats $150 with nothing to show for it!



I'd suggest filing SNAD through PP. Paypal now protects buyers against SNAD on non-ebay purchases and although if you win, return shipping is still at your expense (unless FP agrees to cover it) but you won't be out a "restocking fee" for their lack of disclosure and you'll get a refund of your initial shipping cost. 

Another option is a credit card chargeback claiming that the item wasn't described accurately or honestly and you shouldn't have to pay a fee for that. 

See this thread regarding another Fashionphile error. They also didn't cover that OP's expenses until Sarah (of FP) was made aware of the problems. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/is-it-my-luck-or-what-731849.html

You might try contacting her. 

I hope she's still reading here and sees that her employees aren't handling problems appropriately. Since she reduced her association with her own company, it seems to be suffering in ways it didn't suffer when she actively ran it.


----------



## GenieBottle26

BeenBurned said:


> I'd suggest filing SNAD through PP. Paypal now protects buyers against SNAD on non-ebay purchases and although if you win, return shipping is still at your expense (unless FP agrees to cover it) but you won't be out a "restocking fee" for their lack of disclosure and you'll get a refund of your initial shipping cost.
> 
> Another option is a credit card chargeback claiming that the item wasn't described accurately or honestly and you shouldn't have to pay a fee for that.
> 
> See this thread regarding another Fashionphile error. They also didn't cover that OP's expenses until Sarah (of FP) was made aware of the problems. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/is-it-my-luck-or-what-731849.html
> 
> You might try contacting her.
> 
> I hope she's still reading here and sees that her employees aren't handling problems appropriately. Since she reduced her association with her own company, it seems to be suffering in ways it didn't suffer when she actively ran it.



Thanks for the advice!  I can't do anything through paypal since my bf ordered through the website and paid via credit card.  The credit card chargeback may be an option although all of this took place a few days after Christmas so it's been almost 2 months.  I will def try contacting her through here.  Maybe she'll be willing to do something about it!


----------



## holli3204

I had purchased a LV bracelet that was on sale(15% off), paid immediately. 3 days later I receive a refund w/ no explanation. 2 days after that I receive a response to my e-mails that it wasn't supposed to be on sale when I bought it & that it was no longer available!!  :censor: NEVER AGAIN!!


----------



## kelpie_kitty

*Hey, I was just wondering if the Chanel bags on Fashionphile are often authentic (cambons in particular)? I'm looking to buy one but as I live in the UK I really do not want to be having to return it and I've heard that their Goyard bags were quite awful a while ago (I intend to take it to the Chanel in LDN for authentication when I receive it), I just cannot be bothered with having to return things so far and that cost so much to insure etc. I don't care how long it takes to come to me or if the description is not 100% perfect, I just want it to be authentic. Even if they send me the wrong thing and I have to return it for exchange, I want my final Chanel bag to be real. I emailed them about a detail on the bag and was emailed back by a lady called Allison very quickly- maybe other people's customer service has just been bad luck?*

* xx*


----------



## CharlieKY

I think they are, but when you do find out please post and let us know.  I have seen a couple of other posts that say they have had their bags authenticated from there.  I have bought a couple from them a Prada and LV and am very pleased.  I have not had them authenticated.....and do wonder how they do this process because some of the replicas are very good, as you can see on all the ebay listings, would definitely stay away from that site.


----------



## Apricot Summers

kelpie_kitty said:


> *Hey, I was just wondering if the Chanel bags on Fashionphile are often authentic (cambons in particular)? I'm looking to buy one but as I live in the UK I really do not want to be having to return it and I've heard that their Goyard bags were quite awful a while ago (I intend to take it to the Chanel in LDN for authentication when I receive it), I just cannot be bothered with having to return things so far and that cost so much to insure etc. I don't care how long it takes to come to me or if the description is not 100% perfect, I just want it to be authentic. Even if they send me the wrong thing and I have to return it for exchange, I want my final Chanel bag to be real. I emailed them about a detail on the bag and was emailed back by a lady called Allison very quickly- maybe other people's customer service has just been bad luck?*
> 
> * xx*




You think 61 pages of posts about Fashionphile's lack of customer service and screw ups with the items they sell are just other people's back luck?


----------



## kelpie_kitty

Apricot Summers said:


> You think 61 pages of posts about Fashionphile's lack of customer service and screw ups with the items they sell are just other people's back luck?


*Well I have noticed a lot of repetition on here about one or two single incidents (I have combed through the whole thread) and it also seems to be alot of the same few people. Additionally people seem to be complaining about things that I think personally, aren't particuarly worthy of complaint- for instance, complaining about the condition described of an item when the pictures show a fault, rudeness from someone called Rob/lack of apologies (why do you care as long as you get what you want or your money back?) and also prices (they can sell things for whatever they like, if you don't like the price don't buy it and be quiet). The only thing I care about is authenticity and that was why I posed that question. Additionally the amount of items they sell seems to be (and I cannot stress this enough) far more significant than the few fake things that have cropped up in here (and angry people are more likely to post in a thread than happy as they have something to moan about). I have emailed Fashionphile about an item and they replied very very quickly and I've also phoned them about another and they were very pleasant to talk to and understanding that I live in the UK so want no problems. In these 62 pages I've also seen a lot of people defending Fashionphile and although some of them might be the owners, it looks like some of them are also not as they're giving pros as well as cons to their experiences and the services that Fashionphile provide so really, it isn't 62 pages of pure complaints, its far less than that. So yes, I do think that some of the experiences people are complaining about here may be down to luck and that is why I'm posting- all companies have things go wrong and unhappy customers occasionally- just those customers usually don't have somewhere like this to go and compare stories. Please don't reply to any of my posts unless you have something vaguely useful and not patronising to say.*


----------



## GenieBottle26

kelpie_kitty said:


> *Well I have noticed a lot of repetition on here about one or two single incidents (I have combed through the whole thread) and it also seems to be alot of the same few people. Additionally people seem to be complaining about things that I think personally, aren't particuarly worthy of complaint- for instance, complaining about the condition described of an item when the pictures show a fault, rudeness from someone called Rob/lack of apologies (why do you care as long as you get what you want or your money back?) and also prices (they can sell things for whatever they like, if you don't like the price don't buy it and be quiet). The only thing I care about is authenticity and that was why I posed that question. Additionally the amount of items they sell seems to be (and I cannot stress this enough) far more significant than the few fake things that have cropped up in here (and angry people are more likely to post in a thread than happy as they have something to moan about). I have emailed Fashionphile about an item and they replied very very quickly and I've also phoned them about another and they were very pleasant to talk to and understanding that I live in the UK so want no problems. In these 62 pages I've also seen a lot of people defending Fashionphile and although some of them might be the owners, it looks like some of them are also not as they're giving pros as well as cons to their experiences and the services that Fashionphile provide so really, it isn't 62 pages of pure complaints, its far less than that. So yes, I do think that some of the experiences people are complaining about here may be down to luck and that is why I'm posting- all companies have things go wrong and unhappy customers occasionally- just those customers usually don't have somewhere like this to go and compare stories. Please don't reply to any of my posts unless you have something vaguely useful and not patronising to say.*


So what you're saying is that customer service is NOT important to you and that you think the ladies that have posted in this thread are complaining for no reason?  If you think this way then why bother posting in this thread?  Just purchase your item and deal with it if it ends up being misrepresented, etc.  

PS:  If you're wondering about the authenticity of their Chanel handbags then post in the Chanel forum.  Besides, you'll never know if it's authentic until you buy it, receive it, and then post pics on here or another authentication website.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

GenieBottle26 said:


> So what you're saying is that customer service is NOT important to you and that you think the ladies that have posted in this thread are complaining for no reason? If you think this way then why bother posting in this thread? Just purchase your item and deal with it if it ends up being misrepresented, etc.
> 
> PS: If you're wondering about the authenticity of their Chanel handbags then post in the Chanel forum. Besides, you'll never know if it's authentic until you buy it, receive it, and then post pics on here or another authentication website.


 
I think complaining about the same incident over and over is annoying. Why don't you just answer my initial question instead of annoying me with these pointless notifications? You're talking about the complete opposite of what I want to know about.


----------



## GenieBottle26

kelpie_kitty said:


> I think complaining about the same incident over and over is annoying. Why don't you just answer my initial question instead of annoying me with these pointless notifications? You're talking about the complete opposite of what I want to know about.



You're initial question WAS about the authenticity of their Chanel products which I addressed in the "PS" section of my post.  

Also, the ladies on here are not complaining about the "same incident over and over"....if you think it's so annoying then WHY are you STILL posting in this thread?  Obviously this is not the place for you.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

GenieBottle26 said:


> You're initial question WAS about the authenticity of their Chanel products which I addressed in the "PS" section of my post.
> 
> Also, the ladies on here are not complaining about the "same incident over and over"....if you think it's so annoying then WHY are you STILL posting in this thread? Obviously this is not the place for you.


 
I have actually already moved to thread that is far less repetitive and rude


----------



## littlerock

Please be respectful when posting your opinions. No need to use terms like pointless and annoying. Additionally, if you have an authentication request, it should go in the proper thread under that designer's section.


On the flip side, lets be tolerant of people who have differing opinions. Some people might not be bothered by things as much as someone else. All companies in the world have good & bad reviews. It can be difficult to weed through and make sense of the reviews sometimes.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Has anyone had this happen to them:

I am using layaway to purchase a bag. Yesterday, I owed 500 and had 30 more days to pay. I made a payment this morning of $100.

I check the payment history and it said I used PayPal (which I did) of $0.00 (is this even possible??) and it now says I have 59 days to pay?? I never asked for a 30 day extension? Is this just a glitch, do you think? confused...


----------



## JessieRose

Very well said! I apologize that people are telling you to leave this thread when you are only sharing your positive experience. I agree, I have seen a lot of the same 2-3 complaints popping up. There are a couple tPFers in particular that seem to come on every couple days just to bash the company and keep this thread going. Some have been doing it for years. Also, it doesn't seem like they are friendly to the people who come on here to share their positive experiences. What is that saying, for every bad experience a person tells 8 people, but for every good experience a person tells 2 people. When I have a good experience, I rarely go out of my way to tell people, but if it was horrifying, I feel the need to vent to several people. Anyway, I purchased a Chanel necklace and it was authentic. I recommend having the item you are interested in authenticated by the lovely ladies on tPF, if you haven't already done so, but you sound like a smart shopper so I'm sure you have and it turned out to be authentic. 





kelpie_kitty said:


> *Well I have noticed a lot of repetition on here about one or two single incidents (I have combed through the whole thread) and it also seems to be alot of the same few people. Additionally people seem to be complaining about things that I think personally, aren't particuarly worthy of complaint- for instance, complaining about the condition described of an item when the pictures show a fault, rudeness from someone called Rob/lack of apologies (why do you care as long as you get what you want or your money back?) and also prices (they can sell things for whatever they like, if you don't like the price don't buy it and be quiet). The only thing I care about is authenticity and that was why I posed that question. Additionally the amount of items they sell seems to be (and I cannot stress this enough) far more significant than the few fake things that have cropped up in here (and angry people are more likely to post in a thread than happy as they have something to moan about). I have emailed Fashionphile about an item and they replied very very quickly and I've also phoned them about another and they were very pleasant to talk to and understanding that I live in the UK so want no problems. In these 62 pages I've also seen a lot of people defending Fashionphile and although some of them might be the owners, it looks like some of them are also not as they're giving pros as well as cons to their experiences and the services that Fashionphile provide so really, it isn't 62 pages of pure complaints, its far less than that. So yes, I do think that some of the experiences people are complaining about here may be down to luck and that is why I'm posting- all companies have things go wrong and unhappy customers occasionally- just those customers usually don't have somewhere like this to go and compare stories. Please don't reply to any of my posts unless you have something vaguely useful and not patronising to say.*


----------



## BeenBurned

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Has anyone had this happen to them:
> 
> I am using layaway to purchase a bag. Yesterday, I owed 500 and had 30 more days to pay. I made a payment this morning of $100.
> 
> I check the payment history and it said I used PayPal (which I did) of $0.00 (is this even possible??) and it now says I have 59 days to pay?? I never asked for a 30 day extension? Is this just a glitch, do you think? confused...


Does your PP account show a $100 payment? If so, I'd call FP and verify that they received it and to correct your account to give you credit.

Is it possible that you typed in FP's email address incorrectly and the payment is in cyber-limbo as unclaimed?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Well when I went to the payment option, I selected "PayPal" in the drop down menu-- no need to type in their e-mail address. :/


----------



## momofgirls

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Well when I went to the payment option, I selected "PayPal" in the drop down menu-- no need to type in their e-mail address. :/


You should call them, might be a glitch.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

JessieRose said:


> Very well said! I apologize that people are telling you to leave this thread when you are only sharing your positive experience. I agree, I have seen a lot of the same 2-3 complaints popping up. There are a couple tPFers in particular that seem to come on every couple days just to bash the company and keep this thread going. Some have been doing it for years. Also, it doesn't seem like they are friendly to the people who come on here to share their positive experiences. What is that saying, for every bad experience a person tells 8 people, but for every good experience a person tells 2 people. When I have a good experience, I rarely go out of my way to tell people, but if it was horrifying, I feel the need to vent to several people. Anyway, I purchased a Chanel necklace and it was authentic. I recommend having the item you are interested in authenticated by the lovely ladies on tPF, if you haven't already done so, but you sound like a smart shopper so I'm sure you have and it turned out to be authentic.


 
Thankyou, what's bothering me most is that people here are being rude just because they don't like that I had a good experience with them and its so unnecessary. 

Anyway they've emailed me a few more times since I called them about an item I wanted and even took it off the website for a bit so that no one else would purchase it before they had answered my questions which I thought was so lovely of them, they also checked what I was concerned about with lots of other bags and I'm confident that when I recieve the bag and take it to the Chanel boutique in London, all will be fine . I've only experienced EXCELLENT customer service, maybe my experience was just luck? but I doubt it.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

littlerock said:


> Please be respectful when posting your opinions. No need to use terms like pointless and annoying. Additionally, if you have an authentication request, it should go in the proper thread under that designer's section.
> 
> 
> On the flip side, lets be tolerant of people who have differing opinions. Some people might not be bothered by things as much as someone else. All companies in the world have good & bad reviews. It can be difficult to weed through and make sense of the reviews sometimes.


It was a general question about the site- and people shot me down for being skeptical of the content here and questioning it based on my own experiences- their responses were rude and it was completely unnecessary. I'm sorry for describing certain replies as "annoying" and "pointless" but I really was looking for some useful advice on here, not to be shot down for asking a completely reasonable question and voicing my opinion.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

momofgirls said:
			
		

> You should call them, might be a glitch.



Does anyone have the number to FP customer service? I called yesterday and I accidentally called the store.. But the lady said she would forward a message to customer service and I would hear back. Well, haven't heard anything. I checked today again and it still shows the old amount due with 57 days. I will be really upset if somehow my money went to an extension rather than the bag.. >=(

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Littlemidori

mindy621_xoxo said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the number to FP customer service? I called yesterday and I accidentally called the store.. But the lady said she would forward a message to customer service and I would hear back. Well, haven't heard anything. I checked today again and it still shows the old amount due with 57 days. I will be really upset if somehow my money went to an extension rather than the bag.. >=(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It seems that if no one at the store answers the phone it will go to the call center. I would keep calling until you get to talk to someone at the store. Good luck.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I got someone yesterday but they said that they didn't have anyone to access my account. :/ I sent an email, but i am going to try calling again after work though. $100 is a lot of money to just be poofed into nowhere... :/

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Just an update!! Just talked to someone on Fashionphile and they fixed the problem!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BomberGal

kelpie_kitty said:


> It was a general question about the site- and people shot me down for being skeptical of the content here and questioning it based on my own experiences- their responses were rude and it was completely unnecessary. I'm sorry for describing certain replies as "annoying" and "pointless" but I really was looking for some useful advice on here, not to be shot down for asking a completely reasonable question and voicing my opinion.



And yet you think it was pointless for others on this thread to complain about employees at FP being rude to them? Apparently you DO think much the same way as those that have complained about FP's customer service. Thus its not pointless and repetitive for them to complain about it.

As you can see from your own experience with this thread and your response to it, the "service" one gets from something they expect some margin of assistance from... Matters.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

BomberGal said:


> And yet you think it was pointless for others on this thread to complain about employees at FP being rude to them? Apparently you DO think much the same way as those that have complained about FP's customer service. Thus its not pointless and repetitive for them to complain about it.
> 
> As you can see from your own experience with this thread and your response to it, the "service" one gets from something they expect some margin of assistance from... Matters.


Well most the responses I've recieved to my own completely fair question have been pointless. Also just because you're all bitter towards Fashionphile doesn't give you the right to shoot down my questions and opinions on the thread, which, by the way, is ridiculously repetitive in the sense that the same people are moaning about the same things over and over- once is okay and I sympathise, but going on and on is just, I personally feel, annoying. Please don't reply to my posts unless you have something constructive to say- for example an answer to my initial question.


----------



## littlerock

kelpie_kitty said:


> Well most the responses I've recieved to my own completely fair question have been pointless. Also just because you're all bitter towards Fashionphile doesn't give you the right to shoot down my questions and opinions on the thread, which, by the way, is ridiculously repetitive in the sense that the same people are moaning about the same things over and over- once is okay and I sympathise, but going on and on is just, I personally feel, annoying. Please don't reply to my posts unless you have something constructive to say- for example an answer to my initial question.



Please don't view this thread if you feel people are annoyingly moaning about things that don't interest you. This thread was created for the purpose of talking about people's experiences with fashionphile. Arguing with or putting down member's opinions and experiences is not helping here and this drama needs to stop.

What was your initial question again? About authenticity? That belongs in another thread. If you are looking for any other info, please re-state your question. I think it's been lost in the mix.


----------



## GenieBottle26

littlerock said:


> Please don't view this thread if you feel people are annoyingly moaning about things that don't interest you. This thread was created for the purpose of talking about people's experiences with fashionphile. Arguing with or putting down member's opinions and experiences is not helping here and this drama needs to stop.
> 
> What was your initial question again? About authenticity? That belongs in another thread. If you are looking for any other info, please re-state your question. I think it's been lost in the mix.


THANK YOU!


----------



## sweetness0099

I purchased a purse a few weeks ago---I think the purse is authentic, but it is more "loved" than the pictures represented. They didn't show all of the worn patches on the purse and I paid a considerable amount(for what it looks like). I won't use them again either. May have to try Malleries next time..


----------



## hunniesochic

I have had some very positive transaction with FP. If there's any items that catches my eyes, I'll definitely deal with them again. I think at this point, i feel it's a lot safer dealing with them than scamBay.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Mixedbag

I don't know why, but this made me chuckle.


----------



## Lilarose

Mixedbag said:


> I don't know why, but this made me chuckle.



I know why - LOL


----------



## skislope15

Mixedbag said:


> I don't know why, but this made me chuckle.



Insert ironic comment here lol.....


----------



## Mixedbag

Lilarose said:


> I know why - LOL


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Boy they put alot of effort into promoting, how about BETTER customer service.


----------



## peaceonearth

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Boy they put alot of effort into promoting, how about BETTER customer service.


100% right.


----------



## mi mi la

Oh noooo. I am really new to this forum, but I had stumbled across fashionphile last week (BEFORE LOOKING ON HERE) and put 2 items on layaway, now I am completely discouraged!!!!!! Think I may get my deposits back, but do you ladies know of any other sites that offer layaway? TIA.


----------



## lpaigenyc

mi mi la said:
			
		

> Oh noooo. I am really new to this forum, but I had stumbled across fashionphile last week (BEFORE LOOKING ON HERE) and put 2 items on layaway, now I am completely discouraged!!!!!! Think I may get my deposits back, but do you ladies know of any other sites that offer layaway? TIA.



I think Annie's fabulous Finds does layaway?  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## poopsie

AFF does 

Yoogi's doesn't


----------



## mi mi la

lpaigenyc said:


> I think Annie's fabulous Finds does layaway?  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Thank you so much. I will check them out


----------



## specme

mi mi la said:


> Oh noooo. I am really new to this forum, but I had stumbled across fashionphile last week (BEFORE LOOKING ON HERE) and put 2 items on layaway, now I am completely discouraged!!!!!! Think I may get my deposits back, but do you ladies know of any other sites that offer layaway? TIA.



Memestreasures.com does. She will also take requests of what you're looking for and if you give her a price range of what you want to spend ,she will see if she can find it.


----------



## mi mi la

specme said:


> Memestreasures.com does. She will also take requests of what you're looking for and if you give her a price range of what you want to spend ,she will see if she can find it.




Thank you as well, I will check out this site also.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

poopsie2 said:


> AFF does
> 
> Yoogi's doesn't



Is one better than the other, do you know Poops?


----------



## kemilia

Real Deal also does layaways.


----------



## poopsie

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Is one better than the other, do you know Poops?





I have purchased from both and they were equally wonderful. The only thing that makes/breaks the deal for me is the layaway. If YC had it I would buy from there more frequently. So unless it is a smokin' deal I shop more with AFF. I am on a credit card ban so for me breaking up the payments is


----------



## resalelover

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> I have purchased from both and they were equally wonderful. The only thing that makes/breaks the deal for me is the layaway. If YC had it I would buy from there more frequently. So unless it is a smokin' deal I shop more with AFF. I am on a credit card ban so for me breaking up the payments is



I am right there with you .. LOVE YC and would be in deep deep trouble if they did Layaway!  Coutureusa.com does Layaway and I was looking high and low for a white multi LV Speedy for Summer let them know.  I just paid it off and am anxiously awaiting delivery!!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Yoogi's is wonderful!


----------



## AlwaysCoach

kelpie_kitty said:


> *Well I have noticed a lot of repetition on here about one or two single incidents (I have combed through the whole thread) and it also seems to be alot of the same few people. Additionally people seem to be complaining about things that I think personally, aren't particuarly worthy of complaint- for instance, complaining about the condition described of an item when the pictures show a fault, rudeness from someone called Rob/lack of apologies (why do you care as long as you get what you want or your money back?) and also prices (they can sell things for whatever they like, if you don't like the price don't buy it and be quiet). The only thing I care about is authenticity and that was why I posed that question. Additionally the amount of items they sell seems to be (and I cannot stress this enough) far more significant than the few fake things that have cropped up in here (and angry people are more likely to post in a thread than happy as they have something to moan about). I have emailed Fashionphile about an item and they replied very very quickly and I've also phoned them about another and they were very pleasant to talk to and understanding that I live in the UK so want no problems. In these 62 pages I've also seen a lot of people defending Fashionphile and although some of them might be the owners, it looks like some of them are also not as they're giving pros as well as cons to their experiences and the services that Fashionphile provide so really, it isn't 62 pages of pure complaints, its far less than that. So yes, I do think that some of the experiences people are complaining about here may be down to luck and that is why I'm posting- all companies have things go wrong and unhappy customers occasionally- just those customers usually don't have somewhere like this to go and compare stories. Please don't reply to any of my posts unless you have something vaguely useful and not patronising to say.*



Could you maybe stop posting in that color? Light pink on a gray background is really hard to read, at least for this old lady!


----------



## jlg12678

mi mi la said:


> Oh noooo. I am really new to this forum, but I had stumbled across fashionphile last week (BEFORE LOOKING ON HERE) and put 2 items on layaway, now I am completely discouraged!!!!!! Think I may get my deposits back, but do you ladies know of any other sites that offer layaway? TIA.



I have purchased several items from fashionphile and have personally never had an issue. I actually thought two of the items I bought were in much nicer condition than described.

I have one item on layaway now. I wouldn't get discouraged unless you have a bad experience. I haven't had one so I continue to purchase.


----------



## mi mi la

jlg12678 said:


> I have purchased several items from fashionphile and have personally never had an issue. I actually thought two of the items I bought were in much nicer condition than described.
> 
> I have one item on layaway now. I wouldn't get discouraged unless you have a bad experience. I haven't had one so I continue to purchase.




I am actually just hoping that I have a good experience like the one you describe. The items I have on layaway I really love and can't find anywhere else. So I am keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you so much for responding. Wish me luck...


----------



## mi mi la

specme said:


> Memestreasures.com does. She will also take requests of what you're looking for and if you give her a price range of what you want to spend ,she will see if she can find it.




I really appreciate all of the responses ladies. You guys have opened up a whole new world for me, I always used to pay retail for every bag I have, but the sites you recommended are awesome.  I am still going to give fashionphile a chance b/c I am having trouble finding the items I have on layaway anyplace else. Hopefully I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

AlwaysCoach said:


> Could you maybe stop posting in that color? Light pink on a gray background is really hard to read, at least for this old lady!


 ]

Sorry!! sure


----------



## specme

mi mi la said:


> I really appreciate all of the responses ladies. You guys have opened up a whole new world for me, I always used to pay retail for every bag I have, but the sites you recommended are awesome.  I am still going to give fashionphile a chance b/c I am having trouble finding the items I have on layaway anyplace else. Hopefully I won't be too disappointed.



What item do you have on layaway ? And have you had it authenticated here ?


----------



## mi mi la

specme said:


> What item do you have on layaway ? And have you had it authenticated here ?



I have the Louis Vuitton Vernis Sarah wallet in the pomme d'amour color, and a Chanel medallion tote with the gold hardware...Both of which aren't available in the Louie store or Chanel as far as I know, I am in NY and my sales associatate told me they are phasing out the red vernis. The LV website is also sold out. No I haven't had them authenticated b/c I thought I was only able to do that once I received the goods. I am still very new to this website so any suggestions you ladies have are always welcome. Is it possible to authenticate items on layaway?


----------



## specme

mi mi la said:


> I have the Louis Vuitton Vernis Sarah wallet in the pomme d'amour color, and a Chanel medallion tote with the gold hardware...Both of which aren't available in the Louie store or Chanel as far as I know, I am in NY and my sales associatate told me they are phasing out the red vernis. The LV website is also sold out. No I haven't had them authenticated b/c I thought I was only able to do that once I received the goods. I am still very new to this website so any suggestions you ladies have are always welcome. Is it possible to authenticate items on layaway?



I have heard that the pomme was going to be discontinued and then not , so it's anyone's guess .
Yes ,you can have it authenticated even if it's on layaway if you have all the required photos.
On each designers thread it lists specifically what photos and markings are needed.
 When you post them let them make note that their on layaway and you want to make sure they're authenicate.


----------



## charleston-mom

Be sure to have ANYTHING from Fashionphile authenticated as she has been known to list numerous fakes.  This is really important.


----------



## mi mi la

specme said:


> I have heard that the pomme was going to be discontinued and then not , so it's anyone's guess .
> Yes ,you can have it authenticated even if it's on layaway if you have all the required photos.
> On each designers thread it lists specifically what photos and markings are needed.
> When you post them let them make note that their on layaway and you want to make sure they're authenicate.




Thank you !!!!!!!! I will do so when I get off work.


----------



## mi mi la

charleston-mom said:


> Be sure to have ANYTHING from Fashionphile authenticated as she has been known to list numerous fakes.  This is really important.[/QU
> 
> Thank you, I will do just that....


----------



## Blythedor

I have the same problem, they would not reply the message, I've send four times but no one answer !!


----------



## kelpie_kitty

Blythedor said:


> I have the same problem, they would not reply the message, I've send four times but no one answer !!


It may have gone to your spam in your email account- that's what happened to me


----------



## PrincessBailey

Now I'm scared that the Louis Vuitton I plan on getting is a fake.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

charleston-mom said:


> Be sure to have ANYTHING from Fashionphile authenticated as she has been known to list numerous fakes.  This is really important.



Hi LOVE^

I remember a while back when I was stating that they sell fakes and have been known to list as well, I got slammed with negativity. I'll never understand those that protect or have their head in the sand re:this issue ie concern SMH​


----------



## luvmylv4eva

I am glad to come upon this thread although its unfortunate that this seller is still in business but during my first month that I joined eBay I was looking at Louis Vuitton bags and came across them.  I reported a fake item and still to this day have a giant note on them "selling all fakes" I saved them as a favorite seller but only to make sure I never forgot about the fake items I was finding!


----------



## BeenBurned

luvmylv4eva said:


> I am glad to come upon this thread although its unfortunate that this seller is still in business but during my first month that I joined eBay I was looking at Louis Vuitton bags and came across them.  I reported a fake item and still to this day *have a giant note on them "selling all fakes" *I saved them as a favorite seller but only to make sure I never forgot about the fake items I was finding!


Although she/her employees have listed fakes occasionally, in fairness to FP, to have her marked as "selling all fakes" is inaccurate.

Being human and perhaps not always doing their due diligence, Fashionphile has made mistakes and has listed and/or sold fakes. But the majority of their listings are authentic.

Of course, there's no excuse for anyone having listed or sold a fake, but we're all human and subject to making errors. 

As with any seller, it's up to us to do our own homework too.


----------



## luvmylv4eva

BeenBurned said:


> Although she/her employees have listed fakes occasionally, in fairness to FP, to have her marked as "selling all fakes" is inaccurate.
> 
> Being human and perhaps not always doing their due diligence, Fashionphile has made mistakes and has listed and/or sold fakes. But the majority of their listings are authentic.
> 
> Of course, there's no excuse for anyone having listed or sold a fake, but we're all human and subject to making errors.
> 
> As with any seller, it's up to us to do our own homework too.



Well said! I appreciate your perspective and agree with everything you have mentioned. 
 I guess I was concerned by their high rating on eBay and wanted to protect myself on future purchases.  
 We all make mistakes and assuming those are unintentional, it is unfair to categorize all of their items as fakes.


----------



## anasanfran

Sorry guys, guess I am the minority here, but I have never experienced anything but absolute perfection when I've dealt with FashionPhile. Granted, I buy only new or almost new items so I've always been pleased with my purchases, but their website is so user friendly and when I've emailed customer service a problem, it is always fixed by the next day. I have never talked to them or tried to talk to them as I am not a phone person AT ALL, but email seems to be working for me. Recently, I put the wrong item on layaway and then went ahead and put the correct item on layaway, so I had two of the same items on layaway but I knew if I emailed them the situation it would be fixed by the morning, and SURE ENOUGH IT WAS!! If I had been dealing with Malleries or someone similar, I would have freaked out! But I knew FP would just fix the mistake and I didn't have to sweat over it all night. *I LOVE FASHIONPHILE!!!* :salute:


----------



## jayjay77

I would like to chime in that I use Fashionphile (and AFF) regularly to sell bags mainly LV and Chanel that for one reason or another I have decided to part with -- I just can't deal with eBay -- Fashionphile provides a great service for me and helps my gently used bags get to a new home -- a win/win for both me and the buyer

As with any seller let the buyer beware -- items should be authenticated and if you have any doubts don't buy it -- and of course the item can be returned


----------



## Lilarose

anasanfran said:


> Sorry guys, guess I am the minority here, but I have never experienced anything but absolute perfection when I've dealt with FashionPhile. Granted, I buy only new or almost new items so I've always been pleased with my purchases, but their website is so user friendly and when I've emailed customer service a problem, it is always fixed by the next day. I have never talked to them or tried to talk to them as I am not a phone person AT ALL, but email seems to be working for me. Recently, I put the wrong item on layaway and then went ahead and put the correct item on layaway, so I had two of the same items on layaway but I knew if I emailed them the situation it would be fixed by the morning, and SURE ENOUGH IT WAS!! *If I had been dealing with Malleries or someone similar, I would have freaked out! *But I knew FP would just fix the mistake and I didn't have to sweat over it all night. *I LOVE FASHIONPHILE!!!* :salute:



Sorry, but this statement is ridiculous. Malleries is an emporium of many sellers and this broad statement sweeps all of them under the rug like dirt.

There are many reputable and recommended sellers on Malleries as well as some dogs. As you would anywhere, have items authenticated, of course.

I've never had a problem with sellers responding within reasonable lengths of time on Malleries. 

You're entitled to your opinion of FP, and I think you're fortunate because your experience differs greatly from many others who have posted on this forum.


----------



## anasanfran

Lilarose said:


> Sorry, but this statement is ridiculous. Malleries is an emporium of many sellers and this broad statement sweeps all of them under the rug like dirt.
> 
> There are many reputable and recommended sellers on Malleries as well as some dogs. As you would anywhere, have items authenticated, of course.
> 
> I've never had a problem with sellers responding within reasonable lengths of time on Malleries.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion of FP, and I think you're fortunate because your experience differs greatly from many others who have posted on this forum.



That is what I meant re: Malleries, I would have been worried because there are so many different sellers. I didn't mean anything bad about Malleries at all, just using it as an example. In fact, I LOVE Malleries and have only had good experiences with them also.


----------



## Lilarose

anasanfran said:


> That is what I meant re: Malleries, I would have been worried because there are so many different sellers. I didn't mean anything bad about Malleries at all, just using it as an example. In fact, I LOVE Malleries and have only had good experiences with them also.



Oh, okay, I get it, I think...

Actually, on Malleries you can contact both the seller with whom you dealt AND Malleries through the Help Center should you require intervention. 

With FP, if you don't receive a satisfactory response or any at all, you just whistle Dixie.


----------



## saintgermain

Has anyone consigned with Fashionphile recently? I am considering using them to unload some bags and shoes. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Pearlv

saintgermain said:
			
		

> Has anyone consigned with Fashionphile recently? I am considering using them to unload some bags and shoes. Any feedback would be appreciated.



I prefer yoogis, much better customer services. I feel it hard to get in contact with people from fashionphile.


----------



## petitechouchou

saintgermain said:


> Has anyone consigned with Fashionphile recently? I am considering using them to unload some bags and shoes. Any feedback would be appreciated.


 
I consigned a few things with them in the past and communication with them is ok and at other times, frustrating. Between Fashionphile & Yoogis, I prefer Yoogis hands down because their customer service is much better.


----------



## Helene_2012

I' m really sorry, but please do not give up!!! Had problem with ebay seller as well. By the way the seller is *baby_peng2011*. Never buy from this seller! Ordered wedding dress, waited 2 months, asked several times if i will get item on time. Pomised in every letter that i will get dress on time. Passed much more time that it was agreed, when i said or you send my dress or money back, i got tracking number from them. Decided if there is tracking number the dress is on the way. Waited again, nothing. Called delivery company wich said nothing was send. When I wrote them back and asked for refund, started promissing again, that it takes times, that they need contact boss. As soon as necessary time for opening the case in resolution center passed all letters from them stopped. It took long time and efforts for us to return our money. Therefore i ask you not to give up! Anyway, the result was that on my special day i left without wedding dress, didn't have time to order the new one and almost without my money! Such sellers as your's and mine should receive punishment! One more time, be careful of ebay seller *baby_peng2011* !!! No trust at all. For you i wish you good luck!


----------



## Helene_2012

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


I' m really sorry, but please do not give up!!! Had problem with ebay seller as well. By the way the seller is *baby_peng2011*. Never buy from this seller! Ordered wedding dress, waited 2 months, asked several times if i will get item on time. Pomised in every letter that i will get dress on time. Passed much more time that it was agreed, when i said or you send my dress or money back, i got tracking number from them. Decided if there is tracking number the dress is on the way. Waited again, nothing. Called delivery company wich said nothing was send. When I wrote them back and asked for refund, started promissing again, that it takes times, that they need contact boss. As soon as necessary time for opening the case in resolution center passed all letters from them stopped. It took long time and efforts for us to return our money. Therefore i ask you not to give up! Anyway, the result was that on my special day i left without wedding dress, didn't have time to order the new one and almost without my money! Such sellers as your's and mine should receive punishment! One more time, be careful of ebay seller *baby_peng2011* !!! No trust at all. For you i wish you good luck!


----------



## saintgermain

petitechouchou said:


> I consigned a few things with them in the past and communication with them is ok and at other times, frustrating. Between Fashionphile & Yoogis, I prefer Yoogis hands down because their customer service is much better.



Thank you for your insight! It seems like Yoogis is the way to go


----------



## saintgermain

petitechouchou said:


> I consigned a few things with them in the past and communication with them is ok and at other times, frustrating. Between Fashionphile & Yoogis, I prefer Yoogis hands down because their customer service is much better.



Thank you, I have decided to go with Yoogis.


----------



## anadamar310

They are getting bigger and busier that's why its hard for them to answer all our queries. I go to their shop directly so I can see the actual condition of the item that I like. They give discount if you pay them cash. They are nice professional, friendly people in person, esp. Steven. I am just a small time mom and yet I get their attention if I ask. So far I have bought 3 bags from them.
tisha


----------



## petitechouchou

saintgermain said:


> Thank you, I have decided to go with Yoogis.



Glad I can chime in and help!


----------



## kelpie_kitty

*My bag from Fashionphile arrived today!! On the description they said the condition of the bag was "good" with some scuffing on the corners and some fraying on the leather near the buckle. The bag looks like its never been used and what they're talking about I had to look ridiculously close to see- additionally, it is SO much nicer in real life than on the site- I was expecting to be slightly disappointed as I only really bought it because its pink but its absolutely lovely and I have absolutely no regrets. *

*Here's the link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PRADA-Vitello-Daino-Bauletto-Rosa-Pink-20683*


----------



## charleston-mom

kelpie_kitty said:


> *My bag from Fashionphile arrived today!! On the description they said the condition of the bag was "good" with some scuffing on the corners and some fraying on the leather near the buckle. The bag looks like its never been used and what they're talking about I had to look ridiculously close to see- additionally, it is SO much nicer in real life than on the site- I was expecting to be slightly disappointed as I only really bought it because its pink but its absolutely lovely and I have absolutely no regrets. *
> 
> *Here's the link: http://www.fashionphile.com/PRADA-Vitello-Daino-Bauletto-Rosa-Pink-20683*


 
Oops - wrong post.


----------



## Love Of My Life

enjoy the Prada bag.. glad that your experience was good


----------



## kelpie_kitty

charleston-mom said:


> Oops - wrong post.


 
Huh? No I meant to post it here


----------



## kelpie_kitty

hotshot said:


> enjoy the Prada bag.. glad that your experience was good


thankyou haha  I'm so so happy you have no idea


----------



## littlerock

kelpie_kitty said:


> Huh? No I meant to post it here



I think she meant that she quoted the wrong post.


----------



## charleston-mom

kelpie_kitty said:


> Huh? No I meant to post it here



I was talking about my post.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> nicer in real life than on the site- I was expecting to be slightly disappointed as I only really bought it because its pink but its absolutely lovely and I have absolutely no regrets.


 Good to hear you're one of the few that had a good experience. enjoy your bag.


----------



## mcb100

I've only had excellent experiences with them. The bags that I've ordered from them were 100% authentic and came wrapped neatly in tissue paper. But then again, I've never actually had to communicate with them before, so it very well may be that there communication is horrible. But honestly, with all the fakes floating around on online websites nowadays, it's just good enough for me that they even sell 100% authentic bags. (with the exception of a fake or two slipping through by accident years ago. I mean, they at least try to sell 100% authentic bags.) 
    I've been more than happy with my purchases from them. But like I stated before, I've never actually had to email them about anything, so I don't know how they are with communication.


----------



## lightdays

mcb100 said:


> I've only had excellent experiences with them. The bags that I've ordered from them were 100% authentic and came wrapped neatly in tissue paper. But then again, I've never actually had to communicate with them before, so it very well may be that there communication is horrible. But honestly, with all the fakes floating around on online websites nowadays, it's just good enough for me that they even sell 100% authentic bags. (with the exception of a fake or two slipping through by accident years ago. I mean, they at least try to sell 100% authentic bags.)
> I've been more than happy with my purchases from them. But like I stated before, I've never actually had to email them about anything, so I don't know how they are with communication.



They're great in person and phone, but horrible through email.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

I'm so happy!! My second bag from Fashionphile arrived today- a Vintage Chanel Lambskin bag and its absolutely beautiful- I've never seen such a beautiful bag, its more beaut than the Prada I bought and that was really lovely too. Their customer service is brilliant- they even uploaded extra photos of another bag for me and did some research for me about another bag I initially wanted to buy. I hope everyone else has as good experience's as I have had


----------



## kelpie_kitty

lightdays said:


> They're great in person and phone, but horrible through email.


Actually they were great for me through email- really polite and got back to me super quickly.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

littlerock said:


> Please don't view this thread if you feel people are annoyingly moaning about things that don't interest you. This thread was created for the purpose of talking about people's experiences with fashionphile. Arguing with or putting down member's opinions and experiences is not helping here and this drama needs to stop.
> 
> What was your initial question again? About authenticity? That belongs in another thread. If you are looking for any other info, please re-state your question. I think it's been lost in the mix.


Well if you expect others to be tolerant of your opinions then you must be tolerant of theirs as opposed to hypocritical. I think its wrong to completely slate a company over a couple of small incidents which were corrected and could easily happen and I'm sorry for asking such aggressive people for an answer to a perfectly valid question.


----------



## lightdays

kelpie_kitty said:


> Actually they were great for me through email- really polite and got back to me super quickly.



That's good. I like them in person and phone, but then again I rather deal with companies on a more personal level if I have thorough questions through phone and in person.


----------



## Yvonne57

lightdays said:


> That's good. I like them in person and phone, but then again I rather deal with companies on a more personal level if I have thorough questions through phone and in person.


If they truly are getting better at their customer service (remains to be seen) - did anyone ever think that maybe its because they know about complaints like this and decided (finally) to revamp things and operate on the right track?


----------



## lightdays

Yvonne57 said:


> If they truly are getting better at their customer service (remains to be seen) - did anyone ever think that maybe its because they know about complaints like this and decided (finally) to revamp things and operate on the right track?



Actually when I dealt with them in person (which they were very, very nice) it was before most of these complaints were posted in this thread. I like dealing with them in person and phone as they are way more pleasant.


----------



## charleston-mom

kelpie_kitty said:


> Well if you expect others to be tolerant of your opinions then you must be tolerant of theirs as opposed to hypocritical. I think its wrong to completely slate a company over a couple of small incidents which were corrected and could easily happen and I'm sorry for asking such aggressive people for an answer to a perfectly valid question.


 
Wow - I'm not sure I would be calling a moderator "hypocritical," nor do I feel that she was in any way.  The moderators on this forum work very hard for us, and it's not an easy job.  I think they deserve every bit of respect we can give them.  It's kind of a thankless job, and they do a great job for us. 

As far as Fashionphile, there are plenty of us on this forum that do not feel listing and selling fakes is a "small incident."  I sure don't.  I also don't think that any poor soul that buys a counterfeit handbag (a cheap fake) from them might also not feel it's a "small incident," and it would be cold comfort whether or not it was an "accident" (although these types of "accidents stretch credibility a tad far).

I don't have any faith whatsoever in Fashionphile, nor do I feel they are an ethical reseller.  

I agree with Littlerock- if you don't want to read everyone's opinions, best not to read the thread.  This is not a censored forum, nor is everyone looking for butterflies and flowers - most people simply want to know the truth, good and bad, so that they can make informed decisions with what likely is a LOT of money for most of the people on this form.  

This thread pertains to everyone's experiences with Fashionphile, not just good, and not just bad.  This is a good thing.  

I for one, and there are lots of others just like me, feel that people should be warned about this reseller, especially to authenticate anything they consider buying, and to also realize their pictures look better than the goods do in person.  

If you think "selling fakes could easily happen," and that if they do list counterfeits it's a "small incident," and that's okay with you and you want to take the risk, that's your choice, but I do think most people want to know everyone's experiences before they decide to do business with this reseller, so that they know what to watch out for, and that authentication should always be done (a good idea with any reseller to be honest).  

I for one do not think a reseller of this sort lists fakes over and over again "by accident," especially after being called on the carpet for it again and again.  The fact that it has happened over and over again is what deeply concerns me.  I have to wonder how many times they may not have been caught (for instance all the times by people on this forum), and I feel much concern for anyone who may have purchased a counterfeit for hundreds of dollars thinking they were getting an authentic bag.


----------



## littlerock

^Thank you.



kelpie_kitty said:


> Well if you expect others to be tolerant of your opinions then you must be tolerant of theirs as opposed to hypocritical. I think its wrong to completely slate a company over a couple of small incidents which were corrected and could easily happen and I'm sorry for asking such aggressive people for an answer to a perfectly valid question.



The thing is, you are here looking for a fight. This thread is about posting experiences with fashionphile, good or bad. I have nothing against them. So post your opinions and move on. Please do not pick apart other people's experiences/ opinions. That's all I'm saying. This is the end of the debate.


----------



## charleston-mom

lightdays said:


> Actually when I dealt with them in person (which they were very, very nice) it was before most of these complaints were posted in this thread. I like dealing with them in person and phone as they are way more pleasant.


 
It's a different owner now.


----------



## lightdays

charleston-mom said:


> It's a different owner now.



Is it that one guy? I forgot his name, is it Ben? Anyways, I'm not too fond of him.


----------



## kelpie_kitty

DamierLover said:


> *NEVER*...
> 
> *She is notorious for sniping at the last minute only for the purpose of reselling*.  *Part of the reason I can't stand Ebay is losing to her one too many times.  The mere mortals don't stand a chance anymore. *


I think what you're saying is unfair. There are no rules on eBay saying who and why people can buy things and I'm sure the seller is really happy with the price they receive from her bidding. She has a business and this is how she makes money, its fair play.


----------



## EMARIE500

AestHetiC said:


> ive seen her stuff but never bought from since she seems over priced. Also i don't like the fact that she outbids all these people on other ebay auctions that actually want the bags for keepsake and not to make money off them. If I were to ever need a 2nd hand bag ill stick with let-trade. He's reliable and prices are reasonable.




I just started my collection, and have bought from Fashionphile.  So Far, they have been very responsive, and the items were legit.  I just had one confirmed today by Lee.  They do seem overpriced for the more used ones, but for the 'excellent' ones, you do get a few bucks off.  if you are not in california, you don't have to pay tax which would be even better.  I also like that the bags look a little 'used' so I'm not out with a brand 'new' bag instead, it looks like I always carry a nice LV around.  The other plus is that they have layaway, so i can pay it off in 60 days and stay on my budget.  It makes me appreciate it more when I have to wait for it.  Lastly, I absolutely hate going into a LV store.  The one nearest me is always packed with VERY young girls with their parents platinum or black card and I can never get a sales person attention.  I even went in to have my 'used' speedy cleaned and I waited for almost an hour before I could get someone to help me out.  Their cleaning pricing was so expensive, I just went to my local shoe repair guy and he did a great job cleaning it up.  He even was able to replace the zipper (don't ask me where he got a LV zipper).  It may not have been an original zipper, but I only plan on carrying my babies, and not selling them.  So FAR....SO GOOD.   I can only judge on my experiences, however.  Good Luck!


----------



## arwenstar20

I just bought two bags from them (1 has been received and the other is still being prepared for shipment) and so far I have no complaints. Just wanted to reassure people that on recent transactions, this particular buyer has been completely satisfied with Fashionphile.

Though I must add that I have not received a reply on an email inquiry I made on a separate item (not the two just bought).

Overall, I would keep on buying from Fashionphile. I do not mind the higher price as long as i would not have to worry about fakes. The peace of mind of buying an authentic pre-owned handbag is worth the additional amount I have to pay for bags that I crave.


----------



## charleston-mom

arwenstar20 said:


> I just bought two bags from them (1 has been received and the other is still being prepared for shipment) and so far I have no complaints. Just wanted to reassure people that on recent transactions, this particular buyer has been completely satisfied with Fashionphile.
> 
> Though I must add that I have not received a reply on an email inquiry I made on a separate item (not the two just bought).
> 
> Overall, I would keep on buying from Fashionphile. I do not mind the higher price as long as i would not have to worry about fakes. The peace of mind of buying an authentic pre-owned handbag is worth the additional amount I have to pay for bags that I crave.


 
That's exactly the problem though with fashionphile. You can not count on authenticity. They have been caught too many times listing counterfeit bags. So there is no peace of mind.


----------



## missbanff

Agree completely with CM.


----------



## saintgermain

I've had wonderful experiences with yoogiscloset


----------



## Uyen4570

I have sold to them many of my bags in the past year and they have been terrific!  1 month ago I purchased an Hermes Medor Clutch from them and it was authentic and in pristine condition.  The size, however was too small so i sent it back. I received a refund within 24 hours!


----------



## kemilia

I will definitely buy from Fashionphile again. And sell to them too. I dealt with Jessica and she was great with responding to my emails.

I sent them some pics of some LV items (per their website instrux), they sent back a really decent quote--these bags were given to me by someone that _maybe _shops a little too much and gets tired of her treasures quickly--so I wasn't out any of my own money. I already had a BV on layaway at FP and used some of the money to pay for that bag and got the rest as a check in about 4 days.

Also, I earlier had sold another LV item (in nearly new condition) to another well-respected consignor and her quote, for a better bag, was lower than what FP quoted me for the same style, but in slightly used condition (wish I had checked with FP for their quote too--live and learn, I guess). I figure that maybe since FP is also a brick & mortar store, they get walk in business and can charge more, so they can maybe pay out more? I dunno, but I am happy with the amount they gave me and I LOVE my Bottega Veneta-new-to-me bag!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Its always good to hear about positive experiences with sellers.

Thanks for posting yours,kemelia


----------



## kemilia

hotshot said:
			
		

> Its always good to hear about positive experiences with sellers.
> 
> Thanks for posting yours,kemelia



The only negative I could mention is that I chose the "slow boat to China" shipping method--trying to save a little moolah during the holidays!!!


----------



## mary333

I have sold two Gucci bags through Fashionphile and they were fantastic to deal with. I dropped off my bags at their Beverly Hills location and I received checks in the mail as soon as they sold. Everytime I called I spoke to someone on the phone and they were helpful. When I decide to part with another bag in my collection I would sell through Fashionphile in a second.


----------



## SWlife

saintgermain said:
			
		

> Has anyone consigned with Fashionphile recently? I am considering using them to unload some bags and shoes. Any feedback would be appreciated.



They have 2 of my bags. The LV sold quickly & I had money in hand in 3 days. The Chanel is moving more slowly but that particular bag would appeal to a specific buyer. 
I'm considering contacting them to sell  2 more bags.


----------



## lallybelle

I have sold several bags with them and have 2 on there now. I have also purchased 1 bag. Everything couldn't have gone better.


----------



## wenmarin

I just sold a bag on Fashionphile, it sat with them for about 60 days.  Their quote even at the lowest range came in much higher than Yoogis so i opted to sell with Fashionphile.  However I just received my cheque and it is much lower than the quoted range.  I'm not sure if the quoted range that Fashionphile gave me was unrealistic....but I feel a bit cheated


----------



## twin-fun

wenmarin said:


> I just sold a bag on Fashionphile, it sat with them for about 60 days.  Their quote even at the lowest range came in much higher than Yoogis so i opted to sell with Fashionphile.  However I just received my cheque and it is much lower than the quoted range.  I'm not sure if the quoted range that Fashionphile gave me was unrealistic....but I feel a bit cheated



I have never bought nor purchased on Fashionphile or any other consignment retailer but did you not receive a final number before signing the contract with them? I don't understand the "range" they quoted. Would they not give a $ amount _before_ you agree to list the bag with them? And do they not discount the bags on a tiered scale after a certain period of time has gone by without the bag attracting customers? Is that why your final check was lower than expected? Because it took 60 days to sell?


----------



## wenmarin

twin-fun said:
			
		

> I have never bought nor purchased on Fashionphile or any other consignment retailer but did you not receive a final number before signing the contract with them? I don't understand the "range" they quoted. Would they not give a $ amount before you agree to list the bag with them? And do they not discount the bags on a tiered scale after a certain period of time has gone by without the bag attracting customers? Is that why your final check was lower than expected? Because it took 60 days to sell?



I just checked and my item was only with Fashionphile for 1.5months so they should have only discounted it by 10% since it was unsold after 30 days.  So now I'm wondering why I got quite a bit less.  I had checked their site when my item went live and based on the selling price they listed it for, I should have received the quoted amount in the upper range.  However I received below the quoted range.  Oh, and they don't actually pay you until the item is sold.


----------



## twin-fun

wenmarin said:


> I just checked and my item was only with Fashionphile for 1.5months so they should have only discounted it by 10% since it was unsold after 30 days.  So now I'm wondering why I got quite a bit less.  I had checked their site when my item went live and based on the selling price they listed it for, I should have received the quoted amount in the upper range.  However I received below the quoted range.  Oh, and they don't actually pay you until the item is sold.



No consignment retailer will pay _before_ the item sells. That's what consignment is. Unless you sell an item outright to them which is typically less than what they would consign it for since they need to make a profit as well. I would contact them to find out why the discrepancy.


----------



## BritAbroad

chrisraspi said:


> Fashionphile's prices are ridiculous and from my experience...their authenticity is very questionable.  I made the switch to DesignerSocial.com and have never had a quality or authenticity issue!  They also have a cool blog as they were started by former staffers at InStyle and Lucky!



Whilst realizing this is from an older portion of the thread, for posterity's sake I must comment that I recently contacted DesignerSocial.com in regards to one of their bags because it is not authentic. 
They said that they have it in their possession and stand by it's authenticity despite my pointing out the very specific things that are completely inconsistent with the particular brand's authentic exotics, they even have the skin mislabeled, _still_.
It's bag that would normally retail in excess of $10,000, they have it listed for under $800 and it's still in brand new condition.

I do not believe them to be experienced enough to authenticate certain brands and I'd always get a 2nd, more experienced authentication with any contemplated purchase from them.


----------



## lallybelle

I have to take back my endorsement of Fashionphile. While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost. 

WTF, why would they do this to a brand new expensive bag???? UGH SOOOO PISSED!


----------



## wenmarin

lallybelle said:
			
		

> I have to take back my endorsement of Fashionphile. While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost.
> 
> WTF, why would they do this to a brand new expensive bag???? UGH SOOOO PISSED!



Gosh that sucks!  Do you think they switched it?


----------



## brainstorm

lallybelle said:


> I have to take back my endorsement of Fashionphile. While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost.
> 
> WTF, why would they do this to a brand new expensive bag???? UGH SOOOO PISSED!



My first thought when I read this was that maybe someone on their staff WORE it!


----------



## meandmylouis

I think so too, one of the staff wore the bag. This is not acceptable.


----------



## lallybelle

Yep, that possibility crossed my mind too. I am LIVID. LIVID.


----------



## tutushopper

I would be absolutely outraged at this.  I am so sorry, OP.  This is the same as SNAD.  You sent them NWT, not excellent condition.  I can see unwrapping the straps, as I said in the Chanel post, but not cutting off the tags.  There is absolutely no excuse for this whatsoever.  If it's a current bag, I would be on the phone letting them know that I would not accept what they sent back and expect a bag in the same condition (NWT) as the one you sent in.


----------



## NANI1972

lallybelle said:


> I have to take back my endorsement of Fashionphile. While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost.
> 
> WTF, why would they do this to a brand new expensive bag???? UGH SOOOO PISSED!


This is so unacceptable! I would think about calling up the owner and/or manager and tell them they have to buy the bag from you as it is not in the same NWT condition that you sent it to them in. Do you happen to have any of your own pics of the bag BEFORE you sent it to them? I would be just as LIVID if this happened to me. It's just wrong! Sorry and GL to you!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lallybelle said:


> I have to take back my endorsement of Fashionphile. While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost.
> 
> WTF, why would they do this to a brand new expensive bag???? UGH SOOOO PISSED!


That is HORRIBLE! When I changed my mind and wanted my bal back from Yoogis they said no problem. No charge to me and shipped it back right away stuffed and with better wrapping then I had sent to them. So unprofessional I tell you! I would even demand for my 25$ back.


----------



## BeenBurned

lallybelle said:


> I have to take back my endorsement of Fashionphile. While I have had several successful transactions with them, I am beyond disgusted at what happened today. Recently I sent them a few items and after about 3 weeks of one of them not selling, I asked what is the procedure if I changed my mind. They told me no problem, it was a $25 fee to cover shipping back to me. Fine I tell them, please send it back to me. This bag was Brand New with tags attached, chains wrapped stuffing inside all intact as came from store. I received it back today and not only didn't they bother to put it back in the dust bag, they just threw it in the box. THE TAG WAS CUT OFF! and the chains were unwrapped and the stuffing was missing from the inside. WTF!!!!!!????? The kicker is I had asked them about the tag because I couldn't see it in any of the pictures, and why it was listed as "excellent" and not New with tags and no one answered me. Now I know why. I am beyond infuriated. They have the nerve to say I'm sorry for your inconvenience and they'll notify the shipping department of this issue so it doesn't happen again. REALLY???? That's all they had to say???? I told them eff their apology, I wanted all my items sent back to me at their cost.
> 
> WTF, why would they do this to a brand new expensive bag???? UGH SOOOO PISSED!


Lallybelle, 

You need to send an email to Fashionphile. Here's their contact page. There's also an email address on the page.

http://www.fashionphile.com/contact-us

I believe that in the past, I recall Sarah (the original FP) posting here in response to some legitimate negative comments. This is one of the instances where I think she owes you an explanation. 

If you do a search of the members list, you can send her a PM. 

What happened to you/your bag in inexcusable.


----------



## missbanff

^^ 

AFAIK Sarah is no longer involved with the business? I thought I read on here that she moved overseas. Big Ben is the one in charge now. I guess they could *try* PMing her to see if she'll answer but I was under the impression that she was long gone.


----------



## poopsie

missbanff said:


> ^^
> 
> AFAIK Sarah is no longer involved with the business? I thought I read on here that she moved overseas. Big Ben is the one in charge now. I guess they could *try* PMing her to see if she'll answer but I was under the impression that she was long gone.



That was my understanding as well


----------



## lallybelle

Thanks for listening everyone!

Small update:

Well I wrote them back to yell at them for not getting back to me and the fact that my items were still on the website. I also told them they were shady and I suspected that my bag went on a little joy ride. I told them I'd better be contacted with an explanation and they better make arrangements to give me my items back. I've not heard back from them yet, but I just noticed my things were removed. So step 1. I REALLY want to figure out what I can do about this. It's just so shady & unethical.


----------



## poopsie

Is there anything in their User Agreement that covers a situation like this?


----------



## lallybelle

poopsie2 said:


> Is there anything in their User Agreement that covers a situation like this?



Not sure. I mean, I did sign it away. Had I not asked for it back I never would have known what they did. But that still doesn't make it right. I am going to go read everything on the site over again and see if I can see anything helpful.


----------



## missbanff

That reallllly sucks.....

It reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where Jerry busts the dry cleaner's wife wearing his mom's fur coat!

Ick. So sketchy.


----------



## lallybelle

missbanff said:


> that reallllly sucks.....
> 
> It reminds me of that seinfeld episode where jerry busts the dry cleaner's wife wearing his mom's fur coat!
> 
> Ick. So sketchy.




yes!!!


----------



## djsmom

I'm not sure of their process, but did you save the emails and pictures you sent to them before you shipped the bag? This is one of my fears with sending my Birkin away. I already sent it away once and I was on pins and needles waiting for bag, hoping it was still in new condition. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## shibumiflowers

I am just outraged on your behalf.  I hope they compensate you fairly.  I am outraged but not surprised.  Back when I was a greenhorn and didn't do my research, I got screwed on several highend bags when I consigned with them.


----------



## tutushopper

From their consignment agreement:  8.	Loss or Damage / Insurance Consignor will ensure that consignment items are insured from all risks of fire, theft, flood, accidental damage or breakage, any acts of nature resulting or any *damage to the property* until agreed-upon items are delivered to Fashionphile at the contracted shipping address. *Upon delivery, Fashionphile will be fully responsible for said items* until their delivery at the confirmed addresses of their respective eBay auction buyers.

Sooooooo what that means is they are responsible to ensure your NWT item remained NWT.  Again, please make sure you have the initial photos you took of the item (most consignment places require you to send in photos for an initial quote) especially those showing the tag.  If you have those, you have a case.

Please keep us informed of developments.


----------



## lallybelle

^^^Thank you for finding that passage. This is what they just sent me.

Dear Ms. xxxxxxx

I was advised yesterday of several errors we made in returning your Chanel to you. I know apologetic words will probably not make you feel better--but on behalf of the owners and myself we are very sorry for the manner that your wonderful bag was returned to you. We are embarrassed that this happened to you and it should not have happened.



Last fall we re-located our Processing and Distribution Center to Carlsbad. We hired all new employees and they are continually being trained as occurrences happen. Believe it or not we do not get very many requests to return items. Most of the returned items that we return to supplier are at our choice. Returns are generally due to poor condition or are not authentic, but we still require that items are returned properly.

Of course your handbag did not fall into these categories, and even more concern should have been shown.  There must have been a lack of communication on this this particular shipment. Our shipping people must have thought that the item was prepared properly for shipment and as you are very well aware--it was not. Of course that will be reviewed again with our shipping employees.



In an interview with our "authenticator" and our "pricer" they do not think there was a tag attached--they may not remember correctly. However I am very confident that the inbound processors and photographers do not cut off tags. But in this case it may have happened--I have learned when one thing is done wrong it has a tendency to cause another error and then another--so once again we are sorry.



We do take excellent care of the bags that are entrusted to us by our customers. We will be using your items as demonstration as the proper way to prepare these gorgeous Chanel bags. I have pulled your 2 other bags and did receive the most recent one. I would respectfully ask that you reconsider your request to have the items returned. We would like to offer you special consignment pricing on these 3 bags only of 75% (for the first $3000) instead of the normal 70%. Please let me know if you will give us a second chance to meet your expectations or that you still would like to have them returned.


Thanks again for using us to sell your handbags,

and Happy New Year.

Regards
xxxx


----------



## lallybelle

My thoughts.

First thing is they are trying to blame the shipping department that they didn't pack it properly. Ok so they didn't put it in the dustbag, but they are not the ones who cut the tag, removed the inside stuffing, etc. So don't even.

Number 2 is it is complete bull**** that the tag was not there. This bag was store fresh. I have the pictures that I took. I guess I can't prove those are the ones I sent to them, but still I have pictures where you can see the tag attached AND pictures of the tag itself.

Number 3 I don't think I want their 75%. They don't deserve to make **** off me.


----------



## BeenBurned

lallybelle said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> First thing is they are trying to blame the shipping department that they didn't pack it properly. Ok so they didn't put it in the dustbag, but they are not the ones who cut the tag, removed the inside stuffing, etc. So don't even.
> 
> Number 2 is it is complete bull**** that the tag was not there. This bag was store fresh. I have the pictures that I took. I guess I can't prove those are the ones I sent to them, but still I have pictures where you can see the tag attached AND pictures of the tag itself.
> 
> Number 3 I don't think I want their 75%. They don't deserve to make **** off me.



I disagree with your assessment. They really aren't "passing the buck." 

1. They're accepting responsibility though attributing errors to their own possible lack of complete and proper training of new employees. 

The following are the examples where they say they were wrong:
_ 
* We are embarrassed that this happened to you and it should not have happened.

* we still require that items are returned properly.

* even more concern should have been shown.

* In an interview with our "authenticator" and our "pricer" they do not think there was a tag attached--*they may not remember correctly*. 

* But in this case it may have happened--*I have learned when one thing is done wrong it has a tendency to cause another error and then another*--so once again we are sorry.

_

I see them admitting to errors and making efforts to assure they don't happen in the future. 

2. Again, they're admitting to the error stating that if one mistake happened, there's a good chance that others happened. (Respond and send them your pictures showing the tag attached to the bag.)

3. This is the one area where they aren't handling it correctly IMHO. For this comedy of errors, they should sell your item without charge. They messed up and handling it this way (as many of us who sell would do) would assure that they won't make the same mistakes again. Not earning their commission on an expensive bag will be a good lesson to all those employed by FP, from the top of the ladder down.


----------



## lallybelle

OK. I'm probably just too mad to think about this without fuming. I will send the pictures of the tags like you suggested.

Is Sarah's (fashionfile's owner/old owner) last name Davis? Someone named Sarah Davis just left me a message saying to e-mail her she feels bad blah blah. 

I am going to respond with the pictures to the other one and then e-mail Sarah to see what she has to say.


----------



## BeenBurned

lallybelle said:


> OK. I'm probably just too mad to think about this without fuming. I will send the pictures of the tags like you suggested.
> 
> Is Sarah's (fashionfile's owner/old owner) last name Davis? Someone named Sarah Davis just left me a message saying to e-mail her she feels bad blah blah.
> 
> I am going to respond with the pictures to the other one and then e-mail Sarah to see what she has to say.



Yes, she's Sarah Davis. (This isn't disclosing someone's personal information. She has made it known what her name is.)

Suggest to her that she should eat the commission on this bag (or the next) to ensure that the errors don't happen again. (You might even want to refer her to your posts here.)


----------



## lallybelle

Oh so it is her. Well since I missed her call she just emailed me asking me to call her. I told her I couldn't at work but I'd call later. We shall see.


----------



## tutushopper

Per my post on the Chanel forum, I agree with BB that they should make you "whole" again, whether that means selling without commission or paying you the full price of your bag.  You have proof that your bag was NWT from the photos you took when you sent it in, which is great, to show them that it was indeed NWT.  

75% is absurd and pretty much a slap in the face; why would you take a 5% difference when your NWT bag is now NWOT and possibly scratched from how it was shipped?

You need to let her know this is NOT an acceptable solution to you, and that you want full compensation, not 5%.


----------



## charleston-mom

lallybelle said:


> Oh so it is her. Well since I missed her call she just emailed me asking me to call her. I told her I couldn't at work but I'd call later. We shall see.



How strange - she's not listed on the CA Sec of State as being affiliated with the company, but she must still be involved then.


----------



## *schmoo*

what bugs me is that SOMEONE did cut off the tag and they don't seem to be wanting to get to the bottom of it.  Why would the shipping people cut off the tags and remove stuffing/dust cloth?


----------



## tutushopper

They wouldn't, so this is a case of passing the blame.  Shipping departments are all about getting things out, and taking the time to cut tags and take out stuffing just doesn't fit with their job functions.  Something else is up with this story, and they are not being honest with the OP.


----------



## BeenBurned

*schmoo* said:


> what bugs me is that SOMEONE did cut off the tag and they don't seem to be wanting to get to the bottom of it.  Why would the shipping people cut off the tags and remove stuffing/dust cloth?





tutushopper said:


> They wouldn't, so this is a case of passing the blame.  Shipping departments are all about getting things out, and taking the time to cut tags and take out stuffing just doesn't fit with their job functions.  Something else is up with this story, and they are not being honest with the OP.



While I don't understand why they'd cut the tag off, I believe the stuffing was removed in order to take pictures. Without going back to re-read, I believe that lallybelle's bag was listed by FP and if that's the case, it's necessary to unstuff it.


----------



## tutushopper

BeenBurned said:


> While I don't understand why they'd cut the tag off, I believe the stuffing was removed in order to take pictures. Without going back to re-read, I believe that lallybelle's bag was listed by FP and if that's the case, it's necessary to unstuff it.



Yes, I can see the photo department taking out the stuffing for photos, I can't see the shipping department doing so.  The tag snipping I can't see ANY department justifying.  NWT sells better than "excellent condition" any day, so long as it's truly NWT (as in mint condition plus still has the tag which indicates it wasn't carried).

One would think that they would put the stuffing back and put the bag back in the dust bag to ship it back to the OP, however.  I would think that after bags are photographed, they are put in a secure location well wrapped, otherwise how could the condition stay the same as when photographed?  Would they put NIB shoes loose on a shelf somewhere, while they advertise them as coming with the box/receipt/etc.?  I sincerely hope not.


----------



## lallybelle

Well I just got off the phone with Sarah. She was extremely nice & I could tell she was as horrified as I was. She offered to sell my bag with no fees if I wanted to still sell it. I think I'm going to take her up on it. As for letting them sell my other bags, I told her I had to think about it. Overall I'm very pleased with Sarah's response, we missed each other a few times, but she kept trying.


----------



## tutushopper

lallybelle said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Sarah. She was extremely nice & I could tell she was as horrified as I was. She offered to sell my bag with no fees if I wanted to still sell it. I think I'm going to take her up on it. As for letting them sell my other bags, I told her I had to think about it. Overall I'm very pleased with Sarah's response, we missed each other a few times, but she kept trying.



I think this is definitely what she should have done, so that you'd get the original value from the bag.  I'm glad to hear she stood behind her business like this.  

On a side note, I recently sold a bunch of NWT stuff to an online consignment site and I noticed they took the tags off some items and listed them as "like new" when they were completely NWT and never worn.  Very strange.  But in my case, I sold them, I didn't consign them, but it's still odd.


----------



## lallybelle

tutushopper said:


> I think this is definitely what she should have done, so that you'd get the original value from the bag.  I'm glad to hear she stood behind her business like this.
> 
> *On a side note, I recently sold a bunch of NWT stuff to an online consignment site and I noticed they took the tags off some items and listed them as "like new" when they were completely NWT and never worn.  Very strange.  But in my case, I sold them, I didn't consign them, but it's still odd.*



I could tell she was very sincere too. I wonder if maybe she's just not as involved in the day to day operations and that's where some things have gone wacky with them. Because obviously she's still around and when she found out about this she jumped right in.

What? That is weird, should have been listed as NWT. As you said in an earlier post, it will get a higher price, and they make more & you make more. Even if you sold outright, they could catch a bigger price for themselves.


----------



## Yvonne57

Fashionphile is awful about responding to messages - especially if there is a problem with a delivery.  I've been waiting on an item now for more than 6 weeks and all they can show is the shipping label info was electronically submitted and they won't refund my money and now won't respond.


----------



## Tulip2

I've purchased several hard to find items from Fashionphile at what I consider to be reasonably priced for how rare they are.  They have been in better shape than the pictures show on the listing.

I'm in the US so shipping is not an issue for me.  I buy directly from her website, not eBay.

I highly recommend Fashionphile for that discontinued LV item that you just can't live without.


----------



## Yvonne57

Tulip2 said:


> I've purchased several hard to find items from Fashionphile at what I consider to be reasonably priced for how rare they are.  They have been in better shape than the pictures show on the listing.
> 
> I'm in the US so shipping is not an issue for me.  I buy directly from her website, not eBay.
> 
> I highly recommend Fashionphile for that discontinued LV item that you just can't live without.



********************

This isn't about any self-serving posts or people who have had good experiences with FP.  It is about how bad FP is when there is a problem - how they do not respond, and improperly handle a bad transaction.   

In my friend's situation - FP shipped her item to someone else, that person had it for 4 weeks and didn't say anything to FP about them sending her the wrong item (because it was expensive) (to me that's the same thing as stealing) - and FP now is trusting this person who wrongfully kept the item to send it to my friend, but wants my friend to cancel her PayPal claims first before they tell the lady who received the wrong item - to send it to her.  Now how responsible, upfront, or professional is that?  

Again - I really am not interested in hearing comments about how good FP is or can be.  This isn't about that - its about how bad FP is when there is a problem with their transaction.


----------



## charleston-mom

Fashionphile has listed fakes that have been caught by people on this forum at least six times that I am aware of.  The most recent was a Louis Vuitton bag "made in China."  Enough said.  I wouldn't touch one of their auctions with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Tulip2

Yvonne57 said:


> ********************
> 
> This isn't about any self-serving posts or people who have had good experiences with FP.  It is about how bad FP is when there is a problem - how they do not respond, and improperly handle a bad transaction.
> 
> In my friend's situation - FP shipped her item to someone else, that person had it for 4 weeks and didn't say anything to FP about them sending her the wrong item (because it was expensive) (to me that's the same thing as stealing) - and FP now is trusting this person who wrongfully kept the item to send it to my friend, but wants my friend to cancel her PayPal claims first before they tell the lady who received the wrong item - to send it to her.  Now how responsible, upfront, or professional is that?
> 
> Again - I really am not interested in hearing comments about how good FP is or can be.  This isn't about that - its about how bad FP is when there is a problem with their transaction.



I'm sorry, but I get to differ.  After all this Thread is titled "Anyone Shop Fashionphile?"  I was simply commenting on my experience shopping with Fashionphile.  I don't see anything wrong with that.  Many others in previous posts have also had good experiences.

Everyone in this forum in entitled to their own opinion/experiences be they good or bad.


----------



## Swanky

Yvonne, please note thread title


----------



## img

DH purchased an MC Alma for me from them for Christmas.  It was beautiful and just as described.  It arrived quickly.  We were both very pleased.


----------



## Yvonne57

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yvonne, please note thread title



Thank you - I did -


----------



## arubadushi

i have bought from a few of the brokers, fashionphile, yoogi's, luxuryexchange...no problem at all with any of them.  fashionphile is priced a bit higher, but still less than buying directly from LV, and they have the nice layaway option if you need it. i find that i can find what i need on fashionphile sooner than anywhere else.  they have a lot more volume than the other sites.  I have only bought preowned - like new/new items, so I considered any savings a bonus!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

I will stay away too. Ive been looking there lately.


----------



## macyliu

well,bad communication and bad service are not attitude to do business.


----------



## Rawlings72

MissMcCrocodile said:


> Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay.  I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy.  But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!



Hi there, I was reading a post last night and this person bought a purse through the website and she said it was fake . Others hacpve posted the opposite. I would check it out and have addy or lee check it for you . Good luck


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I was on fp today I shop with them no worries......any problem they fix.  I want a black alma bb they had none. I'll probably buy new, but if I can save 300-400 will buy used.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I just got a NFGM azur from them, and it was in even better condition than their "like new" description.  I would definitely do business with them again.*


----------



## arubadushi

I have purchased from them.  I also posted about issues with them.  They had a bag I purchased listed as a GM and it was really a MM.  They have also had "processing issues" on two of my purchases, and just took it upon themselves to cancel the order without telling me.  They did cancel the incorrectly labeled item, however, two days later, i am still waiting on my refund.  I would expect it to be processing by at least tomorrow.  One last thing I didnt like is when they relisted the mislabeled item, correctly labeled this time, they listed it for a few hundred dollars more than I paid for it.  Being a business owner, I don't like companies that play around with pricing like that.  

if they have something you love, just do your homework, and stay on top of it.  My confidence in them has declined, that is certain.


----------



## arubadushi

FYI, another day has passed, no refund has appeared back on my card.  I'm giving it until the end of day tomorrow and its going to get pretty unpleasant.  i think its ridiculous that days later I am still waiting on a refund.  "Brandee" at fashionphile just continued to tell me it would be processed.  Considering the fact that this was their mistake, I would not consider them accommodating.


----------



## Jaguar74

I also would like to know some experiences with FP. There is a bag I would love to get my hands on.  I have read alot of negative comments about transactions and if I'm going to spend my money I need to be assured.


----------



## djreed

I too had a bad experience with fashionphile. I put a downpayment on a epi speedy black. They had the bag listed as excellent condition,  but after studying the pics i noticed dents. I called them about the dents and they confirmed the bag is not in excellent condition. I asked could i get a discount, and they said no the price was firm. I requested  a refund, and went back to the site to find that they relisted the bag for about 150$ cheaper. smh ...


----------



## rickyrouxy

I will stay away too

Thanks for the info


----------



## DustyChanel

Just wanted to say that I have had only positive experiences with Fashionphile. I have already purchased 3 Chanel bags from them all using their layaway program. I love to be able to make payments & take 60 days to do so. My purchases are all vintage because that's what I love. When they have arrived they look exactly as described or better. 
I have also been to their San Francisco store, which is right next to the Chanel Boutique. All of their handbags are out on shelves for you to look at, touch, try on with a full length mirror. Their sales associate came over & was very helpful in answering my questions. 
I now have another vintage Chanel bag on layaway and have 2 months to pay for it. Even my hubby was happy about that. Hopefully someday if I decide to sell my bags, I will have the same positive experience that I have had as a purchasing customer.


----------



## Meiinnot

Hi ladies, am hoping you can help with authenticating this.

Item Name: LOUIS VUITTON DINARD EPI NOIR BAG BLACK 
Item Number: 221200342799
Seller ID: silent_soundz23
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221200342799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The photos do get closer in using the magnifier. Only photo missing I think is the date code, which I've asked for. But seller takes returns and has the receipt, so I'm inclined to go for it, then take it into Vuitton for final authentication if you think they'd do that? Thanks for any help.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Meiinnot said:


> Hi ladies, am hoping you can help with authenticating this.
> 
> Item Name: LOUIS VUITTON DINARD EPI NOIR BAG BLACK
> Item Number: 221200342799
> Seller ID: silent_soundz23
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221200342799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The photos do get closer in using the magnifier. Only photo missing I think is the date code, which I've asked for. But seller takes returns and has the receipt, so I'm inclined to go for it, then take it into Vuitton for final authentication if you think they'd do that? Thanks for any help.



You want to re-post this in the authentication thread or see if a mod can move it..


----------



## charleston-mom

DustyChanel said:


> Just wanted to say that I have had only positive experiences with Fashionphile. I have already purchased 3 Chanel bags from them all using their layaway program. I love to be able to make payments & take 60 days to do so. My purchases are all vintage because that's what I love. When they have arrived they look exactly as described or better.
> I have also been to their San Francisco store, which is right next to the Chanel Boutique. All of their handbags are out on shelves for you to look at, touch, try on with a full length mirror. Their sales associate came over & was very helpful in answering my questions.
> I now have another vintage Chanel bag on layaway and have 2 months to pay for it. Even my hubby was happy about that. Hopefully someday if I decide to sell my bags, I will have the same positive experience that I have had as a purchasing customer.



I'm confused.  If you're so confident about Fashionphile and you've already bought 3 bags from them and have another on layaway, and have been to their store, why are you asking for a bag from them to be authenticated?  Perhaps you are not quite as confident really?  Or perhaps when it comes right down to a purchase you are aware they have listed at least 5 fakes that have been caught on the forum so you want to be sure if you're going to buy one it isn't fake?  I will say I agree about getting anything from Fashionphile authenticated.  I still wouldn't purchase from this reseller under any circumstances.  Posting that many fakes (after being called on it again and again) doesn't promote confidence.  Clearly it didn't for you too?

This was your post just two months ago . . .

From the authenticate this forum - by DustyChanel:
I would love to know if this Chanel vintage bag is authentic. For me the older ones are confusing because they are all different. 
Item Name: Chanel Vintage Lambskin Tortoise Chain CC Tote
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/Chanel-v...-cc-tote-34059
Seller: Fashionphile
Who Took Pics: The Store 
History of Bag: Pre-Loved (used)
Comments: I love Vintage Bags but I don&#8217;t know enough about them. The sticker on this one is the questionable item for me. For a vintage bag this tag looks very new. However, since it&#8217;s completely sewn in, maybe that&#8217;s common. 
Thank You."


----------



## Meiinnot

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You want to re-post this in the authentication thread or see if a mod can move it..



Sorry. Silly me! Thanks.


----------



## *schmoo*

People have bags from reputable resellers authenticated on the Chanel forum all the time, just as an extra precaution.  I have no personal opinion about Fashionphile as I've never purchased from them.  Just wanted to point this out.


----------



## uadjit

*schmoo* said:


> People have bags from reputable resellers authenticated on the Chanel forum all the time, just as an extra precaution.  I have no personal opinion about Fashionphile as I've never purchased from them.  Just wanted to point this out.


+1 I get everything authenticated no matter where I buy it and no matter how sure I am that it's authentic.


----------



## missbanff

Absolutely great advice, as fakes have slipped by the most reputable of resellers. 

Always authenticate, no matter who the seller is. 

It really chaps my hide when someone makes a blanket statement, like "XXX ALWAYS sells authentic." 

Ummm, no.....especially when a newb to that brand might not know any better.


----------



## BeenBurned

charleston-mom said:


> I'm confused.  If you're so confident about Fashionphile and you've already bought 3 bags from them and have another on layaway, and have been to their store, why are you asking for a bag from them to be authenticated?


To reinforce what the others have said, those who authenticate always urge potential buyers to have any item from any seller looked at by experts. Of course not all items are authenticated before purchase (and I've bought items without authenticating ahead of time), but the advice stands. 

Any seller, honest or not can mistakenly list a fake. Understand that this is absolutely not to discount that the seller should have verified authenticity ahead of time, but mistakes happen and it isn't a sign of mistrust to have items confirmed as genuine. 

JMHO.


----------



## Kathleen37

I authenticate stuff that I'm sure is genuine - just to cover myself as I appreciate that whilst I'm pretty sure I know the stuff I know, I'm certainly not infallible and for me,  it's always a good idea to have a second opinion.


----------



## CaliGold

Jaguar74 said:


> I also would like to know some experiences with FP. There is a bag I would love to get my hands on.  I have read alot of negative comments about transactions and if I'm going to spend my money I need to be assured.


My most recent (and FIRST) purchase from Fashionphile was a YSL red leather bag.  The whole process from beginning to end went smoothly, and I am very happy with the bag as it was pictured and described.  I have a Fendi on layaway with them as well.  I have confidence in them. Plus, they have a bigger selection and offer layaway.


----------



## charleston-mom

BeenBurned said:


> To reinforce what the others have said, those who authenticate always urge potential buyers to have any item from any seller looked at by experts. Of course not all items are authenticated before purchase (and I've bought items without authenticating ahead of time), but the advice stands.
> 
> Any seller, honest or not can mistakenly list a fake. Understand that this is absolutely not to discount that the seller should have verified authenticity ahead of time, but mistakes happen and it isn't a sign of mistrust to have items confirmed as genuine.
> 
> JMHO.



I agree - I just thought it was a little funny since she was so pro-Fashionphile.  I won't touch anything from Fashionphile personally, but I do agree if anyone does want to jump out on a limb and try something from her, please authenticate both before and after receipt.


----------



## xlovely

Does anyone know how long it takes fashionphile to send payment after your consigned item is sold? I chose the account balance option because I have something on layaway and one of my items I sent to them for consignment sold today.


----------



## meandmylouis

xlovely said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes fashionphile to send payment after your consigned item is sold? I chose the account balance option because I have something on layaway and one of my items I sent to them for consignment sold today.



Why don't you call or email them and ask?


----------



## charleston-mom

xlovely said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes fashionphile to send payment after your consigned item is sold? I chose the account balance option because I have something on layaway and one of my items I sent to them for consignment sold today.



I heard someone say it took a really long time - like several weeks, and only then after pestering them.  I would call.


----------



## lorrmich

I only purchased one bag from them.  Overpriced but I paid it so not their fault .  Experience couldn't have gone better.  Bag was just as described and pictured.  Had it authenticated here by Addy.  I would buy from them again.  I even called them about something concerning my purchase before it arrived and they spoke to me at length and said they would check on it.  Someone got back to me the same day.


----------



## LVsmile

I have purchased from Fasionphile many times and they are a good source for LV items.


----------



## DustyChanel

charleston-mom said:


> I'm confused.  If you're so confident about Fashionphile and you've already bought 3 bags from them and have another on layaway, and have been to their store, why are you asking for a bag from them to be authenticated?  Perhaps you are not quite as confident really?  Or perhaps when it comes right down to a purchase you are aware they have listed at least 5 fakes that have been caught on the forum so you want to be sure if you're going to buy one it isn't fake?  I will say I agree about getting anything from Fashionphile authenticated.  I still wouldn't purchase from this reseller under any circumstances.  Posting that many fakes (after being called on it again and again) doesn't promote confidence.  Clearly it didn't for you too?
> 
> This was your post just two months ago . . .
> 
> From the authenticate this forum - by DustyChanel:
> I would love to know if this Chanel vintage bag is authentic. For me the older ones are confusing because they are all different.
> Item Name: Chanel Vintage Lambskin Tortoise Chain CC Tote
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/Chanel-v...-cc-tote-34059
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Who Took Pics: The Store
> History of Bag: Pre-Loved (used)
> Comments: I love Vintage Bags but I dont know enough about them. The sticker on this one is the questionable item for me. For a vintage bag this tag looks very new. However, since its completely sewn in, maybe thats common.
> Thank You."



And so what is the problem? So I had something authenticated before purchasing? I just started reading about problems with Fashionphile lately since I'm pretty new here. I just thought I would state MY experience with them, especially since I have visited one of their stores. I didn't jump on to argue with someone's point of view. Maybe You shouldn't worry so much about what someone else writes.


----------



## charleston-mom

DustyChanel said:


> And so what is the problem? So I had something authenticated before purchasing? I just started reading about problems with Fashionphile lately since I'm pretty new here. I just thought I would state MY experience with them, especially since I have visited one of their stores. I didn't jump on to argue with someone's point of view. Maybe You shouldn't worry so much about what someone else writes.



That is what a forum is.  I just got a little chuckle is all.  You will find as you post on here - that people do respond, just as you did to mine.  And perhaps you shouldn't worry about what someone else writes as well?  LOL!  If it's too upsetting any time there is a response, a forum might not be the best venue.  That's the whole idea of a forum.  People respond back and forth to threads and posts and that's what makes it fun.  

There are quite a few people on here - who have been on here a very long time, who have seen lots of fakes listed for sale by Fashionphile which she only brings down when people constantly bring it to her attention.  So it's important that people realize that she has (and unfortunately many times) listed counterfeit bags.  

I was just pointing out the importance of that, that this is one reseller that should be always checked, and pointing out at the same time that you evidently agreed and had concerns about her auctions, even if you didn't mention it in your post saying she was great.  It's good that you were concerned, and it's also good that people know you were concerned enough to get your item from her authenticated, rather than just reading a positive post that didn't mention it.  With this seller above any other large reseller - I agree wholeheartedly.  Concern is urgent with her.

I still wouldn't touch one of her auctions with a 10 foot pole.  I just think it's important that people research her VERY heavily.  I've been lucky - I saw all the counterfeits and threads and posts about her before I considered ever buying from her, and I never would at this point.  I also have read so many threads about condition being not nearly as good as described, and even selling PM bags listed as GM, etc., etc.  (which still isn't as bad as all the fakes), but still isn't ideal.  

Either way, with so many other good respectable resellers out there, this is one I won't take a chance on.  I do hope you got the bag you actually received authenticated with new pictures as well.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## girlwithcurls

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


I'm so sorry.... I wish you lots of luck in the future when ordering things.   i hope you get your money back


----------



## Pursejoy9

I have several authentic, high quality preowned handbags and Hermes bracelets to sell, and i sent Fashionphile all their paperwork and on the website it says they will get back to you in 24 hours. Well, its been Three weeks and i never heard from them.  THat should tell you something about their service and attitude.


----------



## uadjit

Pursejoy9 said:


> I have several authentic, high quality preowned handbags and Hermes bracelets to sell, and i sent Fashionphile all their paperwork and on the website it says they will get back to you in 24 hours. Well, its been Three weeks and i never heard from them.  THat should tell you something about their service and attitude.


Send them to Yoogi's Closet, instead. Their service and communication has been excellent when I've sold things with them. After one of my items sells they send me a check like the next business day.


----------



## lallybelle

Pursejoy9 said:


> I have several authentic, high quality preowned handbags and Hermes bracelets to sell, and i sent Fashionphile all their paperwork and on the website it says they will get back to you in 24 hours. Well, its been Three weeks and i never heard from them.  THat should tell you something about their service and attitude.



What? That has never happened to me ever. I always fill out the online description & upload the pictures and sometimes it only takes a few hours to get my quotes. Then if you want to accept, you print the contract, print a shipping label and send off your bags, etc. How did you send them your info? Are you sure they got it?


----------



## SWlife

xlovely said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes fashionphile to send payment after your consigned item is sold? I chose the account balance option because I have something on layaway and one of my items I sent to them for consignment sold today.


 

I sold 4 items with them recently and it seems that I had my check in about 5 days. And I live on the other coast.


I wasn't very thrilled with them for a while. I got a rather rude reply from someone there when I asked a question, but then I decided to make some fast money. I'll give FP this: they have such a large online presence that stuff moves super quickly.


----------



## SWlife

lallybelle said:


> What? That has never happened to me ever. I always fill out the online description & upload the pictures and sometimes it only takes a few hours to get my quotes. Then if you want to accept, you print the contract, print a shipping label and send off your bags, etc. How did you send them your info? Are you sure they got it?





I handled it online too. As soon as I got their quotes, I printed out & signed the paperwork, packed up my stuff, mailed it insured and tracked. The checks started coming to me the following week.


----------



## I love them all

I have bought a few bags from FP of late & am extremely happy with all of them. Postage has been fast to Australia. Packaging has been wonderful & all the bags have been gorgeous, better than I expected. I have had nothing but the best experiences with them.


----------



## Pursejoy9

lallybelle said:


> What? That has never happened to me ever. I always fill out the online description & upload the pictures and sometimes it only takes a few hours to get my quotes. Then if you want to accept, you print the contract, print a shipping label and send off your bags, etc. How did you send them your info? Are you sure they got it?



Yes, I'm sure. I got the auto reply that it was received and they would get back to me. To this day i never heard from them, which is their loss.


----------



## JerseyGirl317

Thanks for the info ladies. I'm considering buying from them but I'm a bit scared about it.


----------



## luvumore

I'm on a business trip with my husband and was just strolling around after hitting LV.  I walked right into fashionphile. It's not open on weekends so I couldnt go in. Do they only take in preloved bags to sell online or can you buy right there? Are there any more of these stores or is this the only one?


----------



## viacarolina2394

I'm pretty sure you can buy right there!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvumore said:


> I'm on a business trip with my husband and was just strolling around after hitting LV.  I walked right into fashionphile. It's not open on weekends so I couldnt go in. Do they only take in preloved bags to sell online or can you buy right there? Are there any more of these stores or is this the only one?



I think they have a couple locations....You may to check out their website since they have the locations and hours listed there.....I think you can buy items at the store...Have fun!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

They have a store in beverly Hills (hope I spelled that right) how do I know I was a freqent flyer buying from them and sending items to be consigned.And yes you can buy direct so long as the item isnt on a lay-away plan .Now they are too expensive to buy from would rather buy New from the store..althou if they lowered there prices i'll be back in a flash!


----------



## Calvin7592

OMG I need to go. Lol.


----------



## rosie_posie

I am sorry if this is a repeat thread, but I did a search and couldn't find anything too recent.

I am considering buying a bag with Fashionphile.  It is an LV purse that I have wanted for quite a long time and the price seems reasonable (more reasonable than usual at Fashionphile which makes me suspicious). The bag is listed in excellent condition and looks to be in perfect shape.

My only concern is some of the negative feedback I've been reading. I personally have consigned a bag with them and the experience was mediocre at best, especially compared with Yoogis.  

I would appreciate your feedback on your recent purchases with Fashionphile.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bjsim

I have had good experiences with them.  The bags that I  purchased were just as they had described.  I have also dealt with Yoogi's and they are also good.


----------



## geisha19

Sooo Fashionphile's site is up now and guess what changed??? NOTHING but their  so called secure online check out! Updated as of today August 1st, 2013! Sooooo mad that they never informed their customers about any anomaly in their online payment system! Now , why I am and other members here are in this mess with unauthorized transactions in our credit and debit cards after purchasing from their site online just before the site crashed!


----------



## anasa

Hello! Reviving this thread ... Are there more bags in the SF branch of Fashionphile that aren't on their website? Is it worth visiting? Thanks!


----------



## geisha19

rosie_posie said:


> I am sorry if this is a repeat thread, but I did a search and couldn't find anything too recent.
> 
> I am considering buying a bag with Fashionphile.  It is an LV purse that I have wanted for quite a long time and the price seems reasonable (more reasonable than usual at Fashionphile which makes me suspicious). The bag is listed in excellent condition and looks to be in perfect shape.
> 
> My only concern is some of the negative feedback I've been reading. I personally have consigned a bag with them and the experience was mediocre at best, especially compared with Yoogis.
> 
> I would appreciate your feedback on your recent purchases with Fashionphile.  Thanks in advance!


The purse I recently purchased was great. Well it was nwot so for the price I paid, it should be. Just make sure their online check out is up and about now and SECURED. A lot of us here got screwed up with unauthorized transactions after our recent purchases online, looks like they got hacked!. I purchased it before their site crashed, 2 weeks ago! I will post the thread about it here.


----------



## geisha19

rosie_posie said:


> I am sorry if this is a repeat thread, but I did a search and couldn't find anything too recent.
> 
> I am considering buying a bag with Fashionphile.  It is an LV purse that I have wanted for quite a long time and the price seems reasonable (more reasonable than usual at Fashionphile which makes me suspicious). The bag is listed in excellent condition and looks to be in perfect shape.
> 
> My only concern is some of the negative feedback I've been reading. I personally have consigned a bag with them and the experience was mediocre at best, especially compared with Yoogis.
> 
> I would appreciate your feedback on your recent purchases with Fashionphile.  Thanks in advance!


Here you go!

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ent-transactions-after-purchasing-829441.html


----------



## forespec

bad bad bad shopping and service experience


----------



## axcarter

forespec said:


> bad bad bad shopping and service experience


 
Unfortunately I agree! Not a fan of them and I would rather buy anywhere else before them.


----------



## &&ilovebags

geisha19 said:


> Sooo Fashionphile's site is up now and guess what changed??? NOTHING but their  so called secure online check out! Updated as of today August 1st, 2013! Sooooo mad that they never informed their customers about any anomaly in their online payment system! Now , why I am and other members here are in this mess with unauthorized transactions in our credit and debit cards after purchasing from their site online just before the site crashed!



I will never buy anything from them again,  Louis Vuitton or otherwise. Buyer beware: if you've recently purchased from Fashionphile check you bank accounts or credit card statements for fraudulent transactions!


----------



## axcarter

&&ilovebags said:


> I will never buy anything from them again,  Louis Vuitton or otherwise. Buyer beware: if you've recently purchased from Fashionphile check you bank accounts or credit card statements for fraudulent transactions!


 
So sorry to hear! Hope it gets resolved ASAP for you! 
I was turned off by them way before this happened.


----------



## ALK1113

&&ilovebags said:


> I will never buy anything from them again,  Louis Vuitton or otherwise. Buyer beware: if you've recently purchased from Fashionphile check you bank accounts or credit card statements for fraudulent transactions!



Oh no! What happened?

I just purchased a Damier Alma from them last week.


----------



## &&ilovebags

ALK1113 said:


> Oh no! What happened?
> 
> I just purchased a Damier Alma from them last week.



Many of their customers have realized the card they used to purchase from Fashionphile has been used in multiple unauthorized transactions. Apparently Fashionphile's site was compromised and card numbers were stolen. Fashionphile denies this happened, but many members have had sudden charges on their cards at multiple places they didn't authorize after Fashionphile's site shut down. So please monitor your accounts! If you have had recent fraudulent transactions and have recently purchased from Fashionphile or have a card number saved on their site your account may have been affected!


----------



## geisha19

ALK1113 said:


> Oh no! What happened?
> 
> I just purchased a Damier Alma from them last week.


Check your credit card / debit card transactions  regularly just to be  sure there are no unauthorized charges after your purchase from their site.

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ent-transactions-after-purchasing-829441.html


----------



## ALK1113

&&ilovebags said:


> I will never buy anything from them again,  Louis Vuitton or otherwise. Buyer beware: if you've recently purchased from Fashionphile check you bank accounts or credit card statements for fraudulent transactions!



Same happened to me! I just talked to my bank. Over $600+ in 4 transactions. I'm pissed!


----------



## anabg

Has anyone posted on their fb page to warn others?  I am tempted to.


----------



## &&ilovebags

anabg said:


> Has anyone posted on their fb page to warn others?  I am tempted to.



Yes I did. They denied it then hid the post.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Who wants to do business with this company...

Whatever they have can be found elsewhere


----------



## geisha19

hotshot said:


> Who wants to do business with this company...
> 
> Whatever they have can be found elsewhere


It's too pricey too, almost as costly  as the retail price. If they hadn't have the purse I've been looking for a long time that's in new condition, I wouldn't purchase from them.


----------



## &&ilovebags

hotshot said:


> Who wants to do business with this company...
> 
> Whatever they have can be found elsewhere



You're totally right about that. They will never get my service again.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Omg I am so glad you posted this! Over the last several days I have had fraudulent purchases on my debit card that I used to buy a bag from fashionphile a few weeks ago. I contacted my bank immediately since I check my online banking frequently anyway and now I know how this happened. I couldn't figure out how someone had gotten my card information. Thank you for letting us know this. I can't believe they had a nonsecure checkout and didn't even let buyers know about it.


----------



## geisha19

sarahcaitlin said:


> Omg I am so glad you posted this! Over the last several days I have had fraudulent purchases on my debit card that I used to buy a bag from fashionphile a few weeks ago. I contacted my bank immediately since I check my online banking frequently anyway and now I know how this happened. I couldn't figure out how someone had gotten my card information. Thank you for letting us know this. I can't believe they had a nonsecure checkout and didn't even let buyers know about it.


Another lad saved. Whew thanks goodness. Now we learned our lesson.


----------



## geisha19

* I meant thank goodness


----------



## luv_2_travel

Good or bad?? Experiences? I've heard of a few getting fraudulent charges on their credit cards purchasing from their website and i'm eyeing a eli porte schilling that is TDF! 

Thanks!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

I ordered 2 items that looked a lot better in the pictures than they did when they showed up. I purchased them when the incident was happening to everyone else but my account was fine. I did send the items back. I didn't mind the prices if the condition matched the description but I was disappointed. I will continue to browse and may buy again. I would go for it. You can always return within 7 days of receiving it if you're not happy with it.


----------



## Lisa RN

I bought a Bloomsbury GM, had it authenticated, and it was not authentic. I sent it back, and they immediately refunded me.  Just my experience, it was my first experience with them so I am a little unsure about buying from them again now.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Lisa RN said:


> I bought a Bloomsbury GM, had it authenticated, and it was not authentic. I sent it back, and they immediately refunded me.  Just my experience, it was my first experience with them so I am a little unsure about buying from them again now.


  Holy cow! Thanks for sharing. I'd be a little unsure too.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I do not like Fashionpile.. I have never bought from them because I have heard bad stories. 
You just have to do your homework..


----------



## MrGoyard

I heard a lot of bad stories about FashionPhile, sadly because they have a lot of nice pieces. You could keep an eye on Yooghi's Closet, I heard a lot of good stories about that site! =)


----------



## twosmallwonders

I have purchased from fashionphile and my bag was better than described and I felt like a great price. They called me personally to confirm my address and it was here so fast. I was very pleased I would definitely do business with them again.


----------



## charleston-mom

Do a search and get anything you consider authenticated both before and after purchase. They have been caught listing fakes at least six times by people on this forum alone. They always say its an "accident."  

Funny how it keeps happening. 

And now all these fraudulent charges and people's card numbers being hacked? 

 I wouldn't touch their site with a ten foot pole to be honest. 

I.always get a charge too that most of the people ardently defending this reseller on this forum have under 100 posts and are new. Some often under 20 posts that seem to come here only to defend fashionphile and say how wonderful they are. It's really fascinating.   They must have lots of "employees."  LOL!

They are pretty well known too for pictures that look better than what you get. 

I much prefer yoogis. Authentic.  Great customer service.  And pictures that are representative of what you actually receive. Wonderful.

 Fashionphile is also known for taking a really long time to pay people when they consign bags. Seriously, look at the history and number of posts of the people who say what a wonderful experience they've had with fashionphile. You'll find lots of long term members who love yoogis. Very few over 100 posts who like fashionphile. It's really interesting when you really do the research. 

I don't like fashionphile at all. I'd be afraid of a good fake even after authentication. All I can say to be honest is yuck.  I won't purchase from any reseller that keeps listing fakes, no matter what there multiple "excuses" for missing them are time and time again.  When it keeps happening over and over again, there goes my trust and faith. Poof!  

There are also terribly overpriced. I've seen them time and time again list bags OVER retail that are currently for sale online and at the boutiques.  A few months ago they literally had an LV bag up for sake with a MADE IN CHINA tag inside!  Caught, again, by people on this forum. They took it down when confronted. Yep, I've got some swampland in Florida I'd love to sell if someone buys this happening over and over again. They didn't see the made in china tag?  This reputable reseller couldn't tell an obvious fake that was caught by people here I believe the same day it was listed?

I won't touch them.


----------



## MCAddict

I would just like to say as a member with way more than 100 posts that I absolutely love fashionphile! I have never once had a problem with them, ever. I have recently sold a few bags to them, for much more than I could get on ebay I will add, and everything went smoothly. I decided to go with the direct buy options on everything and was pleasantly surprised when I got a check for more than the prices we agreed on. I have also noticed that lately their prices are much lower than in the past.


----------



## twosmallwonders

charleston-mom said:


> Do a search and get anything you consider authenticated both before and after purchase. They have been caught listing fakes at least six times by people on this forum alone. They always say its an "accident."
> 
> Funny how it keeps happening.
> 
> And now all these fraudulent charges and people's card numbers being hacked?
> 
> I wouldn't touch their site with a ten foot pole to be honest.
> 
> I.always get a charge too that most of the people ardently defending this reseller on this forum have under 100 posts and are new. Some often under 20 posts that seem to come here only to defend fashionphile and say how wonderful they are. It's really fascinating.   They must have lots of "employees."  LOL!
> 
> They are pretty well known too for pictures that look better than what you get.
> 
> I much prefer yoogis. Authentic.  Great customer service.  And pictures that are representative of what you actually receive. Wonderful.
> 
> Fashionphile is also known for taking a really long time to pay people when they consign bags. Seriously, look at the history and number of posts of the people who say what a wonderful experience they've had with fashionphile. You'll find lots of long term members who love yoogis. Very few over 100 posts who like fashionphile. It's really interesting when you really do the research.
> 
> I don't like fashionphile at all. I'd be afraid of a good fake even after authentication. All I can say to be honest is yuck.  I won't purchase from any reseller that keeps listing fakes, no matter what there multiple "excuses" for missing them are time and time again.  When it keeps happening over and over again, there goes my trust and faith. Poof!
> 
> There are also terribly overpriced. I've seen them time and time again list bags OVER retail that are currently for sale online and at the boutiques.  A few months ago they literally had an LV bag up for sake with a MADE IN CHINA tag inside!  Caught, again, by people on this forum. They took it down when confronted. Yep, I've got some swampland in Florida I'd love to sell if someone buys this happening over and over again. They didn't see the made in china tag?  This reputable reseller couldn't tell an obvious fake that was caught by people here I believe the same day it was listed?
> 
> I won't touch them.



Wow I didn't realize there were so many problems maybe they've cleaned up their act lately?


----------



## charleston-mom

MCAddict said:


> I would just like to say as a member with way more than 100 posts that I absolutely love fashionphile! I have never once had a problem with them, ever. I have recently sold a few bags to them, for much more than I could get on ebay I will add, and everything went smoothly. I decided to go with the direct buy options on everything and was pleasantly surprised when I got a check for more than the prices we agreed on. I have also noticed that lately their prices are much lower than in the past.



So you don't care about all the fakes they've been caught listing just because you had good luck yourself?  I do care , very much. I can't help but wonder about the ones people on here may not have caught.   You've also been luckier I imagine than some of the people that waited like a month to get their checks after their bags sold. I'm glad you were happy, but I could never in good conscience recommend fashionphile to anyone knowing what I know from this forum, even if I personally had any good experience with them. The sheer volume of people that haven't and the fakes that were listed would make me feel utterly horrible if I tried to tell anyone to use them. All I can say is caveat emptor. Buyer beware. There's no need to recommend a reseller with a proven track record on this forum of listing fakes when there are other great resellers our there who haven't earned that type of reputation being caught listing fakes by members of this forum. That's pretty much all I need to know. I'd never feel comfortable using them or recommending them to my friends on the forum.  I've seen it often enough where people have shown the listings on here of the fakes and THEN they take them down. I have no confidence in them. I wouldn't enjoy using a bag I wasn't confident about. And there's no way to regain trust when it keeps happening. The most recent one, the LV with the "Made in China" tag wasn't they long ago.

I'm also a firm believer in wanting my preloved bags to come to me from sellers I like and respect. I enjoy the bag so much more. To me, there is a little bit of heart, my enjoyment of the type of seller I purchase bags from. On the up and up, all the time. That means a lot to me.  I just don't want to purchase from someone where I've seen them list fakes over and over again, even of the one I'm looking at is authenticated. There is no way I would really enjoy using the bag. For me, it would be always tainted by what I've learned and seen.  When I can buy the same bag from a reputable reseller, cheaper and in better condition, why would I even want to buy from a reseller that has listed fakes?    It's a pretty easy answer for me. Nope.


----------



## MCAddict

charleston-mom said:


> So you don't care about all the fakes they've been caught listing just because you had good luck yourself?  I do care , very much. I can't help but wonder about the ones people on here may not have caught.   You've also been luckier I imagine than some of the people that waited like a month to get their checks after their bags sold. I'm glad you were happy, but I could never in good conscience recommend fashionphile to anyone knowing what I know from this forum, even if I personally had any good experience with them. The sheer volume of people that haven't and the fakes that were listed would make me feel utterly horrible if I tried to tell anyone to use them. All I can say is caveat emptor. Buyer beware. There's no need to recommend a reseller with a proven track record on this forum of listing fakes when there are other great resellers our there who haven't earned that type of reputation being caught listing fakes by members of this forum. That's pretty much all I need to know. I'd never feel comfortable using them or recommending them to my friends on the forum.  I've seen it often enough where people have shown the listings on here of the fakes and THEN they take them down. I have no confidence in them. I wouldn't enjoy using a bag I wasn't confident about. And there's no way to regain trust when it keeps happening. The most recent one, the LV with the "Made in China" tag wasn't they long ago.
> 
> I'm also a firm believer in wanting my preloved bags to come to me from sellers I like and respect. I enjoy the bag so much more. To me, there is a little bit of heart, my enjoyment of the type of seller I purchase bags from. On the up and up, all the time. That means a lot to me.  I just don't want to purchase from someone where I've seen them list fakes over and over again, even of the one I'm looking at is authenticated. There is no way I would really enjoy using the bag. For me, it would be always tainted by what I've learned and seen.  When I can buy the same bag from a reputable reseller, cheaper and in better condition, why would I even want to buy from a reseller that has listed fakes?    It's a pretty easy answer for me. Nope.



Well first off, I don't believe I said even once that I don't care about the fakes they have listed in the past. Everyone on here recommends Yoogi's closet, and various other stores that have also listed fake bags in the past. I also never said anything about recommending them, I just simply gave my experiences with the lately which all happen to have been fantastic. Their customer service has gotten much better lately, their prices are great, and their buy-out prices were hundreds of dollars above what I was offered from other sellers. Have you ever bought of sold anything to them personally? If you have then by all means share your experience, but if not than I don't see how your opinion is relevant. I also don't appreciate you calling me out specifically acting like me sharing my positive experience with them was ridiculous and somehow misleading to others. That is where I will leave this as I don't want to get into some stupid argument on a forum about handbags.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I don't have a lot of experience with Fashionphile.  I've never bought from them.  But I will say I sent a bag to them for buyout that they received last week and the check was in my mailbox yesterday.


----------



## charleston-mom

I find it amazing when so many people on this very forum have caught fashionphile listing fakes, with verification by so many that they were indeed counterfeits, and admission by fashionphile herself that they were fake  (oops!  It keeps happening!  LOL!) (by accident purportedly) and the most recent was just a few months ago -- and for some, the defense to someone bringing it up is that their its an "opinion" that isn't relevant. That's one of the oddest comments I've ever seen. 

It's not an opinion. It's fact. Admitted by fashionphile. And it keeps on, and still seems to continue happening. This is very different than an opinion about customer service or even opinion at all. It's a factual recitation of the truth and a warning to be careful. 

It should not continue to happen. Safeguards should have been put in place after the 2nd or 3rd time TPF members caught these fakes listed. I'm merely suggesting, very strongly, that eyes be very wide open when dealing with resellers who keep "missing noticing" that bags are fake, even if they are sheepish and "apologetic" despite it continuing to happen. Clearly there is a problem. Perhaps they need to hire an authenticator?  This just shouldn't keep happening and I find it disturbing. 

But this is very different than personal opinion. I don't need to personally purchase a counterfeit bag to see a history of them being listed, and admitted to.  There would be no reason why I would want to purchase from them, for the same reason the general consensus is with authentications is that its best not to purchase from ebay sellers that have fakes currently for sale or have sold them or listed them in the past. I wouldn't feel a need to try to purchase from someone like that to see if I got "lucky" and got a real one, and then tried to say -oh hey!  It's all okay now. The last one was real. Yippee!  

That would be more than a little silly and the logic escapes me a bit. You can't escape what is true, much as it might be nice. What's true is simply, what's true. That differs from opinion. Like they used to say on Hawaii 5-0, "Just the facts, Ma'am."  LOL!

They need to get their act together. Until that time, I wouldn't touch their listings. They are clearly not there yet unfortunately. The made in china debaucle they took down was just a few months ago. This has been a problem over a long period and caution and due diligence would have solved the issue and stopped it in its tracks. 

 Truly, they either need to hire a good authenticator because the system they are using to cull fakes seems to be flawed, or they just rely on people to catch the fakes and then they will refund. I find both options concerning.

But people just need to really research any reseller. Rose-colored glasses don't always end well in the pre-loved arena. The more informed and the more research a buyer does, the better.

As I've always said, I worry about what hasn't been caught in a situation where there isn't due diligence as far as authenticity. I just want to see people really do their research and make good informed decisions. I'm always happy when the result is good and sad when there are valid concerns. 

Just always get things authenticated by our wonderful authenticators, both before purchase and again when the bag is received so you can rest easy and enjoy your item.  We are SO lucky to have Lee and Addy. Literally blessed that they take their time and generously help people, day in and day out. The true unsung heroes of our forum!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

MCAddict said:


> Well first off, I don't believe I said even once that I don't care about the fakes they have listed in the past. Everyone on here recommends Yoogi's closet, and various other stores that have also listed fake bags in the past. I also never said anything about recommending them, I just simply gave my experiences with the lately which all happen to have been fantastic. Their customer service has gotten much better lately, their prices are great, and their buy-out prices were hundreds of dollars above what I was offered from other sellers. Have you ever bought of sold anything to them personally? If you have then by all means share your experience, but if not than I don't see how your opinion is relevant. I also don't appreciate you calling me out specifically acting like me sharing my positive experience with them was ridiculous and somehow misleading to others. That is where I will leave this as I don't want to get into some stupid argument on a forum about handbags.


here here.... I think its important to remember to respect each other on this forum, and people should be able to share their opinions whether you agree with them or not, without antagonistic responses.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, I agree. ALWAYS be respectful. Also, I'd like to remind people if our Ignore User function


----------



## merrydish

I'm considering buying an item from the Fashionphile website and and need some advice first to, hopefully, prevent mistakes:

1. Does the transaction go through Paypal which would make me feel better, or do they use another system?

2. If it's another system, can you use an AMEX card?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

merrydish said:


> I'm considering buying an item from the Fashionphile website and and need some advice first to, hopefully, prevent mistakes:
> 
> 1. Does the transaction go through Paypal which would make me feel better, or do they use another system?
> 
> 2. If it's another system, can you use an AMEX card?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me!


 
You may want to read this thread before purchasing from Fashionphile. Several TPF members noticed fraudulent purchases on their credit cards after making a purchase at Fashionphile:

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ent-transactions-after-purchasing-829441.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

HermesNewbie said:


> You may want to read this thread before purchasing from Fashionphile. Several TPF members noticed fraudulent purchases on their credit cards after making a purchase at Fashionphile:
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to suggest OP read this thread... You beat me to the punch
> 
> You can try calling them & consider doing the transaction over the
> phone..
> 
> Would think by now their problem is straightened out, but double
> check to make sure..


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hotshot said:


> Just going to suggest OP read this thread... You beat me to the punch
> 
> You can try calling them & consider doing the transaction over the
> phone..
> 
> Would think by now their problem is straightened out, but double
> check to make sure..


 
Great minds think alike!


----------



## merrydish

Thanks for the great suggestions! I've already started reading that thread you so nicely recommended and my first reaction was, "Yikes"! 

Per the suggestion I call Fashionphile directly....I just did. Their rep said you can select Paypal these days for added security.

Calling also gave me the opportunity to ask questions about the item and the rep's answers gave me pause for thought.

I know people have had issues with this company over the years so I just want to be totally informed in case I do buy from them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

merrydish said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions! I've already started reading that thread you so nicely recommended and my first reaction was, "Yikes"!
> 
> Per the suggestion I call Fashionphile directly....I just did. Their rep said you can select Paypal these days for added security.
> 
> Calling also gave me the opportunity to ask questions about the item and the rep's answers gave me pause for thought.
> 
> I know people have had issues with this company over the years so I just want to be totally informed in case I do buy from them.


 
As you should be... sleep on it & if the item is still of interest

 than you will know what to do..

Good luck..


----------



## Love Of My Life

HermesNewbie said:


> Great minds think alike!


 

    Agree :greengrin:


----------



## merrydish

Good advice, Hotshot, especially since the item is a bit pricey and return shipping wouldn't be cheap with insurance.


----------



## missbanff

Tsk, tsk. 

More Fashionphile fakes. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Resin-Hair-Cubes-Peach-19828

Mods, I'm sorry for drudging this up - but as people suspect they are "completely reputable", I don't want anyone getting ripped off.


----------



## meandmylouis

^^^^ I see what you meant.


----------



## charleston-mom

I'm pretty sure they just had a fake Hermes scarf listed as well.  Saw it mentioned on the Hermes forum.  Just happened.


----------



## archygirl

uadjit said:


> Send them to Yoogi's Closet, instead. Their service and communication has been excellent when I've sold things with them. After one of my items sells they send me a check like the next business day.



agreed, have sold several chanel bags to Yoogi's Closet and communication and payment quick and secure.


----------



## Apricot Summers

missbanff said:


> Tsk, tsk.
> 
> More Fashionphile fakes.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Resin-Hair-Cubes-Peach-19828
> 
> Mods, I'm sorry for drudging this up - but as people suspect they are "completely reputable", I don't want anyone getting ripped off.





Did anyone notify Fashionphile that the Louis Vuitton peach resin hair cubes that apparently sold were fake?

I'd hate to think that some buyer just got scammed by Fashionphile.


----------



## meandmylouis

^^^Looked like that someone bought this thinking gotten an authentic LV hair cubes.

Small (and inexpensive) item such as this one is hard to authenticate unless you have one the same one ( authentic one) in hand to compare with.
I own several LV hair cubes and I can tell that  the one Fashionphile sold was for sure fake. 

My daughter bought an LV MC wallet that turned out to be fake, she brought it back to their store but Ben just laughed at her, never admitted that the wallet was fake and put back  on the shelf for someone else to buy. My daughter received her money back and move on, and never come back to their store again.


----------



## missbanff

Apricot Summers said:


> Did anyone notify Fashionphile that the Louis Vuitton peach resin hair cubes that apparently sold were fake?
> 
> I'd hate to think that some buyer just got scammed by Fashionphile.



I agree with MAML - there was a Damier wallet in the last year or so that was fake, and when asked, Ben allegedly was a complete a-hole - denying it was fake and such. 

Why bother? Their reputation will suffer - slowly but surely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

missbanff said:


> I agree with MAML - there was a Damier wallet in the last year or so that was fake, and when asked, Ben allegedly was a complete a-hole - denying it was fake and such.
> 
> Why bother? Their reputation will suffer - slowly but surely.


 

Their reputation is already suffering...


----------



## charleston-mom

Apricot Summers said:


> Did anyone notify Fashionphile that the Louis Vuitton peach resin hair cubes that apparently sold were fake?
> 
> I'd hate to think that some buyer just got scammed by Fashionphile.



It's not like they don't know. They've listed fakes over and over again.


----------



## BeenBurned

I've never done business with them and I have no dog in this fight. I am fully aware that fp has listed and sold fakes but in Sarah's defense, I want to comment that I don't believe it's she who is running the business into the ground. 

Since she stepped back and handed the reins to Ben and others, the business and its reputation have suffered. 

Understand that I'm not defending Sarah or Fashionphile because every seller is required to authenticate their items prior to listing. I think Sarah did that when she took an active role. 

Perhaps it's time for her to reevaluate and decide whether she wants to maintain and/or build back her reputation or go out of business. 

I recall a time (as evidenced by posts here) where this type of discussion would cause fp to come and post and right her wrongs. She has not done that in several years. Whether its apathy or simply not knowing that these discussions are taking place, I don't know. 

Jmho


----------



## Apricot Summers

BB you're right.  I think Sarah has nothing to do with the business. Sarah hasn't been involved or done anything about Ben who she KNOWS is driving away business and has ruined the Fashionphile name.

Ben is an a$$ and rude.  Sarah knows this.  She obviously doesn't care if customers are getting fakes, customers are treated poorly and the business name is ruined.

It WAS once a great seller.  But Fashionphile hasn't been a good seller in years.    Maybe it will take a buyer turning them in for receiving a fake that will put a stop to this.  Who knows?


----------



## trumanfinn

So I sent my bag today, but I'm wondering if I should call and change my selection..I couldn't figure out what to do! 

Here's the situation...

Fashionphile offered $1200 buyout for the bag, or $1200-$1350 to consign. I initially chose consignment (obviously, it's more money, and I"m not in a hurry for the cash.) Anyway, I checked consign, but then I saw the asterisk that said "consignment prices are not guaranteed...yada yada" and explained how the price would be reduced every 30 days etc...

So then I was afraid that it would end up selling for much less, and I would get LESS than the minimum $1200. ...then I would kick myself for not taking the buyout. 

So, when they say $1200-$1350 for consignment, does that mean that they might actually send you LESS than that, and that you could make less from consigning than doing buyout? 

Or if they say $1200-$1350 consignment are you sure to get at least $1200? 

I decided at the last minute to go with the buyout just in case, but now I'm wondering if I should change it..


----------



## sleeping

I stop buying from them because of their poor customer service and misleading pictures of their products. I received a bag had cigarette smell without listing, they refused to pay shipping for me to ship bag back to them and refund me shipping when they shipped bag to me. I haven't been buying from them long long time because I found Yoogis'closet. Recently I visited their website, I found they actually have more better selection than Yoogiscloset and they change how the pictures listing before, it shows more clear now but I still don't like the description of the bag, it is just too briefly. Anyway, I think they are changing and try to improve themselves to compete with other store in the second hand brand market. and now they don't charge the shipping which is another good thing. I am not sure if I will buy from them again due to my personal experiences and other members.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MCAddict said:


> Well first off, I don't believe I said even once that I don't care about the fakes they have listed in the past. Everyone on here recommends Yoogi's closet, and various other stores that have also listed fake bags in the past. I also never said anything about recommending them, I just simply gave my experiences with the lately which all happen to have been fantastic. Their customer service has gotten much better lately, their prices are great, and their buy-out prices were hundreds of dollars above what I was offered from other sellers. Have you ever bought of sold anything to them personally? If you have then by all means share your experience, but if not than I don't see how your opinion is relevant. I also don't appreciate you calling me out specifically acting like me sharing my positive experience with them was ridiculous and somehow misleading to others. That is where I will leave this as I don't want to get into some stupid argument on a forum about handbags.



I would love to see the bag that was fake at Yoogis...
I have NEVER seen or heard of a fake there...
I think your reaching....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Well I am going on my own personal history with Fashionphile Not here say or second hand But MY experence with them.Back in 2006 I found there web-site and Ebay user and made many purchases both from the auctions and from there actual web-site.The problem I had with them was there postage costs and the courier they used when I purchased from them which was DHL,well DHL charge 20% import tax!on so called USED Handbags! more $$.And I have personally consigned with them going back to 2007-2008 it would take about 2 Months for payment to come through.I have all the Receipts from them and DHL and are happy to post if members wish.But the last time I consigned with them was the Last time!I sent a Bag that cost $3500- BRAND NEW NEVER USED and with LV Store receipt with my details on it,when you consign an item you put down the lowest price you are willing to take for the item and the amount you would like it to sell for.I put down that being a Brand New bag never used come with everything that I will not go lower then $1900-that was my absolute bottom dollar!and my perfect sell price would be anything over $2000-Well was I shocked when not only did it cost me $110.00 for postage to them but they listed the bag at an auction and it SOLD for $1050-US Dollars WTF? boy was I totally pissed!and they take there 30% off the Sale price!Then to add insult to the injury I was mailed a Check! then went to the Bank to bank it only to get stung with currentcy conversion!So my beautiful New bag cost me not only postage costs and from the actual purchase the total amount I received was less then $550-Au dollars! NEVER AGAIN will I consign with them!They stated Faults with the New bag which was absolute rubbish as I personally never used it and it was stored in its ductcover in its box and was only 6 months old.I Do not know now what they are like to consign with and do not wish to know,I find them over priced and sorry but over rated.This is my personal story and I do not wish to have members contact me with Negative comments because I told MY Story with Fashionphile,every-one is entitled to there own opinion and this is mine!so that is my 2 cents! :locked:


----------



## baggrl

I had an issue with them a few years back.  They took a very long time to send me my refund and lied about sending it to the wrong address.  I actually filed a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

My last few recent purchases have been great experiences. Items were as described (one better than described), shipping was free and great delivery service. The FedEx guy actually called me yesterday and today to see if I would be available to sign for the packages. I still have everything authenticated here to make sure but I haven't had a counterfeit item yet...knock on wood. I have had two bags that I didn't feel matched the description in the past and I sent them right back. The return process was easy, I just mailed it back with signature confirmation and refund was given promptly. I did have to call for instructions but the lady that I spoke to was very kind. At Yoogi's, a return slip comes with the item and it's a more simple process. The return period is longer with Yoogi's too but that doesn't matter much to me because if I'm not going to keep it, I mail it back next day.


----------



## &&ilovebags

Fashionphile is okay if you don't mind having your credit card information stolen.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

&&ilovebags said:


> Fashionphile is okay if you don't mind having your credit card information stolen.



Yeah I remember, that was really unfortunate. I actually purchased two bags during that time but never had any fraudulent charges thank goodness. My purchases were held for about a week before they were shipped and they asked a million questions before sending the items to me. I think they did all that they could do when it happened. All inventory was taken off the sites and nothing was shipped out. It could've been completely avoided though if their security was better. I can completely understand some choosing not to shop there anymore.


----------



## &&ilovebags

TooManyWantMore said:


> Yeah I remember, that was really unfortunate. I actually purchased two bags during that time but never had any fraudulent charges thank goodness. My purchases were held for about a week before they were shipped and they asked a million questions before sending the items to me. I think they did all that they could do when it happened. All inventory was taken off the sites and nothing was shipped out. It could've been completely avoided though if their security was better. I can completely understand some choosing not to shop there anymore.



I'm glad you weren't affected  

My main issue with that whole fiasco is that Fashionphile had the audacity to pretend like nothing happened. No email alert to their customers to check their credit card or bank statements for possible fraudulent activity - not a word. Pretty irresponsible and unprofessional, if you ask me.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

&&ilovebags said:


> I'm glad you weren't affected
> 
> My main issue with that whole fiasco is that Fashionphile had the audacity to pretend like nothing happened. No email alert to their customers to check their credit card or bank statements for possible fraudulent activity - not a word. Pretty irresponsible and unprofessional, if you ask me.



I totally agree. You can't just sweep something that big under the rug. It definitely should have been handled more responsibly. And I know they knew because they were grilling me with the questions. I purchased one bag with my cell while traveling and one when we arrived home and from my computer so I guess I was a suspect, lol. I did appreciate them not just mailing the bags out without talking to me.


----------



## georgie31

sleeping said:


> I stop buying from them because of their poor customer service and misleading pictures of their products. I received a bag had cigarette smell without listing, they refused to pay shipping for me to ship bag back to them and refund me shipping when they shipped bag to me. I haven't been buying from them long long time because I found Yoogis'closet. Recently I visited their website, I found they actually have more better selection than Yoogiscloset and they change how the pictures listing before, it shows more clear now but I still don't like the description of the bag, it is just too briefly. Anyway, I think they are changing and try to improve themselves to compete with other store in the second hand brand market. and now they don't charge the shipping which is another good thing. I am not sure if I will buy from them again due to my personal experiences and other members.


The same thing happened to me- I got a bag that reeked of cigarette smoke- I could smell it the second I opened the box and it was so strong once I inspected the bag that it made me sneeze. It wasn't disclosed in the description, and the bag also looked nicer in the pictures (the inside was really stained, but somehow their pictures didn't really show the stains). They paid for return shipping, but didn't refund original shipping and took almost 3 weeks after receiving the return to refund. Good to know about the recent issues- it's unacceptable that they've had several fakes.


----------



## MCAddict

Markxmikesmom said:


> I would love to see the bag that was fake at Yoogis...
> I have NEVER seen or heard of a fake there...
> I think your reaching....



 Nevermind, not worth arguing with people on a forum about purses.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Has anyone sold a bag to them, and if so, how'd it go?


----------



## nova_girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Has anyone sold a bag to them, and if so, how'd it go?



I sold a bag through direct purchase and that transaction went well- price was on par with quotes from other online consignment stores and my check arrived quickly. I recently sold a bag through consignment and the check was shown to have been mailed on 9/4/13 but I haven't received it yet. They said it could be delayed because of the floods in Colorado...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

nova_girl said:


> I sold a bag through direct purchase and that transaction went well- price was on par with quotes from other online consignment stores and my check arrived quickly. I recently sold a bag through consignment and the check was shown to have been mailed on 9/4/13 but I haven't received it yet. They said it could be delayed because of the floods in Colorado...



Thank you!
I usually deal with Yoogi's but their offer was so low that there was no way I was going to let it go for that. I was impressed with FP's offer but wondered if there'd be a problem receiving my money. 
Glad to hear yours went well.  (hope you get your other check soon!)


----------



## bjsim

I have sold two bags in the last couple months and it went rather smoothly.  I did direct sell and  my checks were sent out within two days of receiving my bags.  I do not even bother with Yoogi's anymore with the lowball offers.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bjsim said:


> I have sold two bags in the last couple months and it went rather smoothly.  I did direct sell and  my checks were sent out within two days of receiving my bags.  I do not even bother with Yoogi's anymore with the lowball offers.



I know what you mean. There's been several times that I've been flat out insulted. I'm talking pristine condition and everything. Sometimes I think it all depends on who receives the information.


----------



## MDNA

I've sold a few bags to Fashionphile and so far it's been wonderful.  Their offers was very reasonable.  
Payment was issued promptly.  


Coach Lover Too said:


> Has anyone sold a bag to them, and if so, how'd it go?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

MDNA said:


> I've sold a few bags to Fashionphile and so far it's been wonderful.  Their offers was very reasonable.
> Payment was issued promptly.



Thanks so much!! I shipped the bag today, so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## nova_girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Thank you!
> I usually deal with Yoogi's but their offer was so low that there was no way I was going to let it go for that. I was impressed with FP's offer but wondered if there'd be a problem receiving my money.
> Glad to hear yours went well.  (hope you get your other check soon!)



Yeah, Yoogi's is usually my first choice but I agree that their offers lately have been ridiculously low. I hope I get my check soon too; I'm slowly selling off the majority of my collection to fund a Birkin!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

nova_girl said:


> Yeah, Yoogi's is usually my first choice but I agree that their offers lately have been ridiculously low. I hope I get my check soon too; I'm slowly selling off the majority of my collection to fund a Birkin!



If I didn't get my check soon, I'd be requesting another one overnighted. That seems like an awfully long time to wait. Show me the money or send me back my bag!


----------



## Yummyoreos

I recently sold something to FP as they offered $850 more than Yoogi's. I emailed Yoogi's to make sure that the quote wasn't incorrect since I did want to originally sell to them but was told it was the correct amount and decided to go with FP. FP mailed out my check 2 days upon receipt and it is now sitting happily in my bank account


----------



## twosmallwonders

Yummyoreos said:


> I recently sold something to FP as they offered $850 more than Yoogi's. I emailed Yoogi's to make sure that the quote wasn't incorrect since I did want to originally sell to them but was told it was the correct amount and decided to go with FP. FP mailed out my check 2 days upon receipt and it is now sitting happily in my bank account



Wow that's a big difference!!!! and the quotes I got from FP I felt were too low so I didn't end up selling :/ one was Jimmy Choo and Yoogis doesn't take them (odd) the other I decided to keep so never tried yoogis.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yummyoreos said:


> I recently sold something to FP as they offered $850 more than Yoogi's. I emailed Yoogi's to make sure that the quote wasn't incorrect since I did want to originally sell to them but was told it was the correct amount and decided to go with FP. FP mailed out my check 2 days upon receipt and it is now sitting happily in my bank account



That happened to me with Ann's too. The offer was SO low that I thought, there is no way that can be right, so I emailed them, and sure enough.....I couldn't believe it. I wanted a new bag, but not bad enough to just give my others away! Unreal!


----------



## MCAddict

Yummyoreos said:


> I recently sold something to FP as they offered $850 more than Yoogi's. I emailed Yoogi's to make sure that the quote wasn't incorrect since I did want to originally sell to them but was told it was the correct amount and decided to go with FP. FP mailed out my check 2 days upon receipt and it is now sitting happily in my bank account



This is just like my recent experience, I thought I would try Yoogi's again, since everyone here seems to be so "into" them. Well I sent them a watch, they have one identical but used listed on their site for $3300, they offered me $890 for my brand new one. Fashionphile offered me $2000 for it. Same with a vernis pegase, Yoogi's offered me $900 while Fashionphile offered $1700. To me Yoogi's is a joke, their quotes are ridiculously low!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MCAddict said:


> This is just like my recent experience, I thought I would try Yoogi's again, since everyone here seems to be so "into" them. Well I sent them a watch, they have one identical but used listed on their site for $3300, they offered me $890 for my brand new one. Fashionphile offered me $2000 for it. Same with a vernis pegase, Yoogi's offered me $900 while Fashionphile offered $1700. To me Yoogi's is a joke, their quotes are ridiculously low!



Wow, that's a huge difference! If I ever decide to sell/consign with a company, it will be with Fashionphile. I honestly like both company's for buying. If Yoogi's had a bigger selection, I'd probably use them more often. I guess if they gave more competitive quotes, the selection would be better.


----------



## nova_girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> If I didn't get my check soon, I'd be requesting another one overnighted. That seems like an awfully long time to wait. Show me the money or send me back my bag!



I'm happy to report that I have my check! I forgot that I requested that they send it to my P.O. box so I went there today to check and it was waiting there patiently. 

I know that some people have had issues with Fashionphile but my experiences with them have been great as both a buyer and a seller, so I would gladly work with them in the future.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

nova_girl said:


> I'm happy to report that I have my check! I forgot that I requested that they send it to my P.O. box so I went there today to check and it was waiting there patiently.
> 
> I know that some people have had issues with Fashionphile but my experiences with them have been great as both a buyer and a seller, so I would gladly work with them in the future.



Oh yay!!! That's great to hear! My bag is on it's way so wish me luck! lol


----------



## MCAddict

TooManyWantMore said:


> Wow, that's a huge difference! If I ever decide to sell/consign with a company, it will be with Fashionphile. I honestly like both company's for buying. If Yoogi's had a bigger selection, I'd probably use them more often. I guess if they gave more competitive quotes, the selection would be better.



Yes I don't mind Yoogi's for buying, but they hardly ever have anything of interest to me, which I am guessing is because their quotes for selling are so incredibly low. If it weren't for that, I would have no problem with them at all.


----------



## nova_girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh yay!!! That's great to hear! My bag is on it's way so wish me luck! lol



Good luck!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MCAddict said:


> This is just like my recent experience, I thought I would try Yoogi's again, since everyone here seems to be so "into" them. Well I sent them a watch, they have one identical but used listed on their site for $3300, they offered me $890 for my brand new one. Fashionphile offered me $2000 for it. Same with a vernis pegase, Yoogi's offered me $900 while Fashionphile offered $1700. To me Yoogi's is a joke, their quotes are ridiculously low!



You need to look at the other end of this.. 
Fashionpile prices are almost RETAIL and I think are totally RIDICULOUS!! Now we know why.. They pay to much for there stuff..
Yoogis prices are normally very reasonable... Again we know why....
THAT SAID........
If I were selling I would use Fashionpile and if I were buying Yoogis!!!
It's actually a win win for us huh?


----------



## Yummyoreos

Markxmikesmom said:


> You need to look at the other end of this..
> Fashionpile prices are almost RETAIL and I think are totally RIDICULOUS!! Now we know why.. They pay to much for there stuff..
> Yoogis prices are normally very reasonable... Again we know why....
> THAT SAID........
> If I were selling I would use Fashionpile and if I were buying Yoogis!!!
> It's actually a win win for us huh?



And this is EXACTLY what I do


----------



## MCAddict

Markxmikesmom said:


> You need to look at the other end of this..
> Fashionpile prices are almost RETAIL and I think are totally RIDICULOUS!! Now we know why.. They pay to much for there stuff..
> Yoogis prices are normally very reasonable... Again we know why....
> THAT SAID........
> If I were selling I would use Fashionpile and if I were buying Yoogis!!!
> It's actually a win win for us huh?



I don't agree with you at all really. I don't see any bags on Fashionphile that are not very similary priced on Yoogi's closet. I have found many deals on Fashionphile to be quite truthful, like my brand new SC PM for only $2600, or my mint Hermes Birkin 30 that was a steal at $5200. I do agree that some of their items are very overpriced, but the same can easily be said for Yoogi's closet. The only problem I have with Yoogi's is the fact that their quotes are so ridiculously low that it's laughable, and that their selection is not great. That being said, this is the last I will say on this topic, its starting to get redundant, and I feel like I am "pushing" Fashionphile, which I am not just stating my experiences with both companys. Maybe they should hire me for their PR  haha


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MCAddict said:


> I don't agree with you at all really. I don't see any bags on Fashionphile that are not very similary priced on Yoogi's closet. I have found many deals on Fashionphile to be quite truthful, like my brand new SC PM for only $2600, or my mint Hermes Birkin 30 that was a steal at $5200. I do agree that some of their items are very overpriced, but the same can easily be said for Yoogi's closet. The only problem I have with Yoogi's is the fact that their quotes are so ridiculously low that it's laughable, and that their selection is not great. That being said, this is the last I will say on this topic, its starting to get redundant, and I feel like I am "pushing" Fashionphile, which I am not just stating my experiences with both companys. Maybe they should hire me for their PR  haha



Yeah! Maybe you can do a better job spotting the fakes they have had for sale on there site. 	:giggles:


----------



## MCAddict

Markxmikesmom said:


> Yeah! Maybe you can do a better job spotting the fakes they have had for sale on there site.     :giggles:



You know what, I am sure I could. I could also give Yoogi's a hand with that as well as many other consigners that have had fakes, Bellabag for example is terrible at that.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MCAddict said:


> You know what, I am sure I could. I could also give Yoogi's a hand with that as well as many other consigners that have had fakes, Bellabag for example is terrible at that.



I've bought ALOT of items on Yoogis both bags and slg's and the items were always verified as being authentic. Plus all the  other items I see posted in the authentication thread have been authentic as well.....I have not heard of any issues with Yoogis so I think they are doing just fine!


----------



## MCAddict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I've bought ALOT of items on Yoogis both bags and slg's and the items were always verified as being authentic. Plus all the  other items I see posted in the authentication thread have been authentic as well.....I have not heard of any issues with Yoogis so I think they are doing just fine!



:okay:


----------



## deb.berg

I am very disappointed also. I have bought and sold a number of bags with FP before. However 10 months ago I sent them a bag which they never advertised. I chased them up and was told to provide evidence of delivery to them. I did this and since then...NOTHING. No emails are ever replied to. So they have stolen my bag. What can I do from Australia?


----------



## Love Of My Life

deb.berg said:


> I am very disappointed also. I have bought and sold a number of bags with FP before. However 10 months ago I sent them a bag which they never advertised. I chased them up and was told to provide evidence of delivery to them. I did this and since then...NOTHING. No emails are ever replied to. So they have stolen my bag. What can I do from Australia?


 

  Keep sending e-mails... Do you have e-mails from original communications
  about the bag, if so just resend.


----------



## uadjit

deb.berg said:


> I am very disappointed also. I have bought and sold a number of bags with FP before. However 10 months ago I sent them a bag which they never advertised. I chased them up and was told to provide evidence of delivery to them. I did this and since then...NOTHING. No emails are ever replied to. So they have stolen my bag. What can I do from Australia?



Do you have tracking that shows it was delivered to them?


----------



## deb.berg

Yes I've given them date and time.


----------



## uadjit

deb.berg said:


> Yes I've given them date and time.



Did you give them the tracking number?


----------



## Love Of My Life

deb.berg said:


> Yes I've given them date and time.


 

   Tracking info is important... If you have that can you forward
   & send to them or scan??


----------



## deb.berg

Oh yes, given them that too. More than once!


----------



## missbanff

Phone them!

Phone - 310.279.1136

Showroom hours 10am - 5 pm (west coast time)

Closed Sat/Sun


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I sold a bag to Fashionphile and I can't say enough good things about how well the transaction went. 

I got an offer for my LV, ($400 *over* the quote that Yoogi's offered), accepted, shipped the bag and received my check today, all within a week. I was somewhat anxious after some of the comments I'd read, but I will definitely consider selling to them again, if the occasion arises.


----------



## Yummyoreos

Coach Lover Too said:


> I sold a bag to Fashionphile and I can't say enough good things about how well the transaction went.
> 
> I got an offer for my LV, ($400 *over* the quote that Yoogi's offered), accepted, shipped the bag and received my check today, all within a week. I was somewhat anxious after some of the comments I'd read, but I will definitely consider selling to them again, if the occasion arises.



I'm really glad everything went perfectly well  This was the same experience I had


----------



## MDNA

I've sold both to Fashionphile and Yoogis.  I do agree Fashionphile offers more money for your bags.  Sometimes Yoogis do offers more.  It really depends on which bag.

In my personal experience, Fashionphile has been wonderful to me!


----------



## TiaraM

Hello

I ordered a Chevre City from them last month to the UK, I had no problems whatsoever and the bacg was just as described.  There was another I enquired about I saw on the website that had the handles described as "odour" when i emailed abou that was told it smelt of smoke.  That's upfront and honest and I'd have no hesitation ordering again and check the site for new arrivals.


----------



## Love Of My Life

deb.berg said:


> Oh yes, given them that too. More than once!


 

    Any updates????


----------



## netter

I am new to all of this and didn't know about Fashionphile's reputation before I ordered.

- I just received a MJ stam from Fashionphile and it looks pretty good. Not disappointed with the handbag. 

- I received no thank you e-mail confirmation about my purchase after using my credit card and phone order. No communication. This was disappointing.

- The shipping was relatively quick to Vancouver, BC Canada, however, the description stated  "top quality packaging." In fact the handbag was placed in a plain plastic bag, which was simply placed in the FedEx box. This was disappointing. 

Would I purchase there again? Knowing what I know now, I would first try to authenticate the handbag I am interested in, although with the rough reputation of this company and the harm that they have done to good people I wouldn't be surprised if I had trouble getting feedback on an authentication question. There appears to be some serious hurt feelings and experiences of unprofessional business practices from this company. So I wouldn't blame people for not wanting to respond to authentication inquiries about their bags. I can only try and ask for help. 

Thank you all for being honest and sharing what you know and have experienced. Word of mouth is a good thing.


----------



## GayleLV

Wow, just went through this entire thread...so sorry for all the people they wronged, buyers and sellers alike. What sucks even more is they have a bag I want desperately and that's the only place I found it, but absolutely refuse to buy it from them due to not wanting any stress or problems arising, lol. Grrr >_<


----------



## netter

I have contacted them and let them know about their bad reputation. I also told them that putting my stam into a plastic bag and then into a FedEx box is not the "high quality packaging" that they advertise on each item. They offered me an in-house dust bag if I wanted it. I said that they should have supplied that as a courtesy to their customer, and an e-mail thanking me for their business. I also mentioned the bad reputation that they have on this forum. They apologized but I don't know if things will change for the better. 

Good luck on the purchase of your favorite handbag from FashionPhile. I think that if I saw my favorite handbag on FashionPhile and if I knew that it was authentic, I would take the chance and buy it - that is just me.


----------



## carolinecarol9

I was looking in another thread on this site and heard some feedback that fashionphile sold a few fakes.  Grrrr.  I just found an LV purse I love there but now I'm hesitant.  I guess I could "authenticate" it here?  Any other members here had recent issues with them?


----------



## carolinecarol9

Crystalng said:


> Prada authenticator just found a fake prada From  fashionphile



Ugh.  This scares me.  Maybe I'll just look elsewhere for my LV.  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Wbags

canipus said:


> That attitude doesn't create confidence in them. I can't believe they do this. The No. 1 rule of running any business is 'communication'


Call Customer service and explain them about your situation. Good Luck.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Ouch, very sorry to hear this.


----------



## LuxLife84

It seems Fashionphile is either hated or loved...I've purchased from both Fashionphile and Yoogies...I made one purchase from Fashionphile for a NWT LV bag. I received a thank you email confirmation, package was shipped and delivered as expected, packaged better than an item I purchased from the LV website, and the bag was in pristine brand new condition!

I've made two purchases from Yoogies. One for a wallet and the transaction went fine. Another for a luggage piece that they didn't disclose all of the issues with the zipper.....I didn't bother reporting it because the price of getting the zipper replaced (plus the price I pad for the luggage) was still substantially less than a new piece so I just kept it and plan to send it in for repair.

I would purchase from both again, but with any purchase, I always use my cc so if anything becomes an issue down the line, I can get my money back and left them hash it out my AMEX!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Perhaps with all the complaints about Fashionphile, they are upping their customer
service a notch or two

I also favor using a cc.. especially Amex... AMex handles issues with professionalism
They do their own investigation & put the amount in dispute on the side until
the matter has been resolved with no interest penalty...


----------



## SWlife

I've purchased from and consigned with Fashionphile and have had no issues at all. I'm a happy repeat customer.


----------



## netter

netter said:


> I have contacted them and let them know about their bad reputation. I also told them that putting my stam into a plastic bag and then into a FedEx box is not the "high quality packaging" that they advertise on each item. They offered me an in-house dust bag if I wanted it. I said that they should have supplied that as a courtesy to their customer, and an e-mail thanking me for their business. I also mentioned the bad reputation that they have on this forum. They apologized but I don't know if things will change for the better.
> 
> Good luck on the purchase of your favorite handbag from FashionPhile. I think that if I saw my favorite handbag on FashionPhile and if I knew that it was authentic, I would take the chance and buy it - that is just me.


My missing dustbag for my stam arrived from FashionPhile on Thursday via FedEx. Within four days.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Question for those who have purchased from fashionphile.... I know there are a lot of mixed reviews here.  I remember reading that there were some problems a while back with cc info. being stolen/ misused.  If you pay by Paypal something like this could not happen, right?  I have never purchased from them but there is a bag I was considering (discontinued styled, described as "excellent" condition.  I must admit, I am a bit skeptical given some of the review here....


----------



## Meeka41

I purchased a speedy 40 and a saleya pm both were in excellent condition from fashionphille im in the process of selling back the saleya pm so I can purchase the monogram métis I have never had a problem from them


----------



## lonesomeoctober

which is comforting....


----------



## bpurse

Coach Lover Too said:


> I sold a bag to Fashionphile and I can't say enough good things about how well the transaction went.
> 
> I got an offer for my LV, ($400 *over* the quote that Yoogi's offered), accepted, shipped the bag and received my check today, all within a week. I was somewhat anxious after some of the comments I'd read, but I will definitely consider selling to them again, if the occasion arises.



I agree with this completely. I've sold several items to Fashionphile. They always offer the highest "buyout" compared to other consigners I've requested price quotes from, and sent a check within a day or two. They respond to emails quickly and send you a free fedex shipping label which is a big plus.


----------



## GayleLV

Well, just emailed them a question about asking for a picture of the datecode for my HG bag I was considering buying, if possible. I got a very quick and nice email back from a Rep there, but she had stated that the leather datecode tab for that particular bag had been removed. (Assuming why there was no picture of that, hence why I emailed to ask). I was assured all items are authentic/authenticated and a lifetime guarantee, in case the very rare occurrence if not, etc. Rep was honest and real sweet about it, but I'd rather have the datecode in my bag regardless so, this is a no-go now for sure... As a sidenote, I haven't the foggiest why anyone would remove a datecode on a rare, limited bag such as that >.> Not implying a thing, however it's just odd to me personally as a devout collector/knowledge of the particular brand.


----------



## charleston-mom

GayleLV said:


> Well, just emailed them a question about asking for a picture of the datecode for my HG bag I was considering buying, if possible. I got a very quick and nice email back from a Rep there, but she had stated that the leather datecode tab for that particular bag had been removed. (Assuming why there was no picture of that, hence why I emailed to ask). I was assured all items are authentic/authenticated and a lifetime guarantee, in case the very rare occurrence if not, etc. Rep was honest and real sweet about it, but I'd rather have the datecode in my bag regardless so, this is a no-go now for sure... As a sidenote, I haven't the foggiest why anyone would remove a datecode on a rare, limited bag such as that >.> Not implying a thing, however it's just odd to me personally as a devout collector/knowledge of the particular brand.



No one would.  This is likely another of the many fakes they have listed over the last few years.  Yuck.


----------



## GayleLV

charleston-mom said:


> No one would.  This is likely another of the many fakes they have listed over the last few years.  Yuck.



Yeah....I didn't wanna accuse of course, lol, but I feel ya. I got a super bad gut feeling from it after hearing back. Sometimes people forget to put up pics of codes or whatnot and that's cool, so I thought to just ask and usually they send it off or type it to you, etc...but removed? Egh.. yeah =/ Even if it is totally innocent which it could be, I would still want my prized bag to be whole and in tact, so either way it's a wash!

But yeah, nobody in their right mind would remove that (especially on such a piece)..I mean for one, half of those codes are hidden, stitched away quite expertly, professionally and discreetly. Why would it even bother anyone to search out for removal... the more I think about it the stranger it sounds....lol.


----------



## vernis-lover

GayleLV said:


> Yeah....I didn't wanna accuse of course, lol, but I feel ya. I got a super bad gut feeling from it after hearing back. Sometimes people forget to put up pics of codes or whatnot and that's cool, so I thought to just ask and usually they send it off or type it to you, etc...but removed? Egh.. yeah =/ Even if it is totally innocent which it could be, I would still want my prized bag to be whole and in tact, so either way it's a wash!
> 
> But yeah, nobody in their right mind would remove that (especially on such a piece)..I mean for one, half of those codes are hidden, stitched away quite expertly, professionally and discreetly. Why would it even bother anyone to search out for removal... the more I think about it the stranger it sounds....lol.



I cannot comment on authenticity or otherwise of this particular item but I did once rip the datecode from an Alma by accident, obviously pulled it too hard trying to read it!  And yes, my bag was authentic!!


----------



## GayleLV

vernis-lover said:


> I cannot comment on authenticity or otherwise of this particular item but I did once rip the datecode from an Alma by accident, obviously pulled it too hard trying to read it!  And yes, my bag was authentic!!



Lol! I have no doubt it was, hehe  Sorry that happened to yours, btw - good to know it can happen (by accident of course - I was talking willingly!). Maybe this was an accident case too, who knows! (we would all hope)


----------



## calico11111

Thank you for the heads up on them


----------



## lisadoodle

I have had nothing but positive experiences with fashionphile. Ive purchased a few Chanels from them and always found the condition was better than described. I think fashionphile and AFF are the best. Yoogis seems to list things as better condition than they really are, however i like selling to them.


----------



## JOJA

I don't think their customer service is good at all.  I recently sent them something as a direct purchase. After sending multiple emails asking what was taking so long,  I was told they are returning my item to me and not purchasing (it was brand new, never worn and yet they are returning due to condition!?!?).  Anyway, I had to email them AGAIN to finally get them to actually mail the package back to me.  

I've always looked to purchase from them ~ I visit the site everyday.  However, I will never try and sell or buy from them.  I can not deal with a company that has very, very poor customer service.  I get that they are busy ~ we all are!!!!   If I treated my clients the way they treat theirs I would be out of business!!!!!

Needless to say, I won't be visiting their site anymore!!


----------



## deb.berg

Have finally had satisfaction from Fashionphile re my lost bag. Don't think it would have happened without my constantly hassling them (and this thread ?). Got really helpful assistant, Brandee. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## beekmanhill

GayleLV said:


> Yeah....I didn't wanna accuse of course, lol, but I feel ya. I got a super bad gut feeling from it after hearing back. Sometimes people forget to put up pics of codes or whatnot and that's cool, so I thought to just ask and usually they send it off or type it to you, etc...but removed? Egh.. yeah =/ Even if it is totally innocent which it could be, I would still want my prized bag to be whole and in tact, so either way it's a wash!
> 
> But yeah, nobody in their right mind would remove that (especially on such a piece)..I mean for one, half of those codes are hidden, stitched away quite expertly, professionally and discreetly. Why would it even bother anyone to search out for removal... the more I think about it the stranger it sounds....lol.


 

When I started selling my bags on eBay, I didn't even know about date codes, and had a hard time finding them and photographing them.   No one would go so out of their way to remove them.


----------



## nakedsphynx1

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Question for those who have purchased from fashionphile.... I know there are a lot of mixed reviews here.  I remember reading that there were some problems a while back with cc info. being stolen/ misused.  If you pay by Paypal something like this could not happen, right?  I have never purchased from them but there is a bag I was considering (discontinued styled, described as "excellent" condition.  I must admit, I am a bit skeptical given some of the review here....



I would think using Paypal would be safer as you are not entering CC info on their website. I always use Paypal for my purchases with them. I have bought a few things from FASHIONPHILE  as well as sold a bag using their buyout program and have been pleased with everything. Their items are as described IMO. I will buy from them again HTH


----------



## charleston-mom

Wouldn't touch Fashionphile with a 10 foot pole - or a 1,000 foot pole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laydee415

bpurse said:


> I agree with this completely. I've sold several items to Fashionphile. They always offer the highest "buyout" compared to other consigners I've requested price quotes from, and sent a check within a day or two. They respond to emails quickly and send you a free fedex shipping label which is a big plus.


I am considering selling a bag on either ebay or a consignment store like fashionphile. What was the percent that you got back for the bag? Did you lose at least 40% from original price of the bag?


----------



## jaimesp1981

Hi all, can you please let me know your experiences with purchasing through fashionphile?  thanks so much!


----------



## Tuymiu

I recently purchased a reissue from them.  The bag was in great condition and the price was right.  Just make sure to look at the descriptions and contact them if you have any questions.  Also make sure to get it authenticated.  I trust them and will definitely buy from them again and again.


----------



## crazyforbag

I have not purchased from them before but I am thinking to sell my celine bag to them,  can someone also share your selling experience?


----------



## jaimesp1981

Tuymiu said:


> I recently purchased a reissue from them.  The bag was in great condition and the price was right.  Just make sure to look at the descriptions and contact them if you have any questions.  Also make sure to get it authenticated.  I trust them and will definitely buy from them again and again.



I was trying to figure out how to ask questions, but couldnt find an email? any advise?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi OP, there is another long thread on FP with mixed reviews.  I have sold to them as they are down the street from me, but my one and only purchase was terrible.


----------



## D3183

I have bought and sold to them and all transactions went smoothly. I'll definitely be a repeat customer. One thing I'll say is that if you're selling to them, make sure to get quotes from other buyers as well (newbury street has also been great buying bags from me) as some of them may offer more (or less).


----------



## Olgita

I have bought from them and sold to them. All of my experiences have been good.


----------



## lshcat

There are quite a few threads about Fashionphile floating around here, some good comments some horrible. Here is one in the LV forum.. might be worth a read through. I'd recommend authenticating, and paying with Paypal. But my experiences have been mostly good. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/fashionphile-831147.html


----------



## lshcat

jaimesp1981 said:


> I was trying to figure out how to ask questions, but couldnt find an email? any advise?




At the very bottom of the website screen you will see the "contact us" link, on the right side.


----------



## Meeka41

I've purchased from them a few times and a month ago I sold to them and I got a great amount on my bag I've never had a problem from them


----------



## kimariew

I've bought and sold with mixed reviews.  One bag had a dent in it which was not described, when I sold I did get more money than Yoogis but it took a very longtime to list and sell. I bought one item a woc which was fine and returned with no issues because I decided to wait for a new one.  I'd read the other threads, I'm wary of buying from them now after reading some others experiences with credit card issues after buying.


----------



## Tuymiu

jaimesp1981 said:


> I was trying to figure out how to ask questions, but couldnt find an email? any advise?




I called them and someone picked up right away.


----------



## nadineluv

I like buying from them. I have found some great & unique chanel items on fashionphile. However their prices are a little high. As compared to yoogis. I love yoogis. Their prices are a little lower and its tax free for me since I live in Cali


----------



## Swanky

There's so, so many threads about this already, please do a search.

I really encourage you to search as you may not necessarily like what you read


----------



## Mrs. MFH

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Question for those who have purchased from fashionphile.... I know there are a lot of mixed reviews here.  I remember reading that there were some problems a while back with cc info. being stolen/ misused.  If you pay by Paypal something like this could not happen, right?  I have never purchased from them but there is a bag I was considering (discontinued styled, described as "excellent" condition.  I must admit, I am a bit skeptical given some of the review here....



I haven't had any issues with selling or buying from Fashionphile.  I ONLY use Paypal though.  It's just safer because your bank and Credit Card info is only linked to Paypal and not given to the company itself.  NO bad experiences with Yoogi's either but their quotes for cosigning are just too LOW to be bothered with IMO.  Sell to Fashionphile, buy from Yoogis and Fashionphile.  Get it authenticated first.  Not because of mixed reviews.  For your own piece of mind.  I use Authenticate4u. It's not free ($7) but they are fast as some of the TPF authenticators are busy.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Mrs. MFH said:


> I haven't had any issues with selling or buying from Fashionphile.  I ONLY use Paypal though.  It's just safer because your bank and Credit Card info is only linked to Paypal and not given to the company itself.  NO bad experiences with Yoogi's either but their quotes for cosigning are just too LOW to be bothered with IMO.  Sell to Fashionphile, buy from Yoogis and Fashionphile.  Get it authenticated first.  Not because of mixed reviews.  For your own piece of mind.  I use Authenticate4u. It's not free ($7) but they are fast as some of the TPF authenticators are busy.


Thanks for your response.   I did not end up buying the bag, however ~ I do only use Paypal whenever it is offered so I doubt that there would have been an issue.  I love that so many on-line shopping sites offer the Paypal option now.  ITA about selling, as I have sold some of my older LV's over the past couple of years and replaced them with new ones.  Yoogi's is a GREAT place to buy IMO but there quotes are sometimes low.  In one case, Fashionphile offered me about $300 more than Yoogi's on the same canvas bag!  (I did not sell this one, but that was quite a difference.)  All good information to consider!


----------



## jboss781

hi guys,
i know this is a few years later I just wanted to chime in and see if there were other reviews for FP. I am considering buying a chanel purse and wanted to get some input.

In response to the LV wallet situation, you are correct that are not doing branded initials in all their bags. This reason for this is because SOME of their monogram purses are made with canvas and not leather(example: the card holder wallets/keychains). The canvas material is unable to be branded/burned with the initials or else it would burn through the other side. 

Anyways, please give me some insight!


----------



## MAGJES

jboss781 said:


> hi guys,
> i know this is a few years later I just wanted to chime in and see if there were other reviews for FP. I am considering buying a chanel purse and wanted to get some input.
> 
> In response to the LV wallet situation, you are correct that are not doing branded initials in all their bags. This reason for this is because SOME of their monogram purses are made with canvas and not leather(example: the card holder wallets/keychains). The canvas material is unable to be branded/burned with the initials or else it would burn through the other side.
> 
> Anyways, please give me some insight!



I've never sent them a bag to sell and I've ever returned an item so I have no experience with that sort of advice but I have recently purchased a Chanel from their site and was pleased with everything.....  packaged nicely, received quickly, and it was exactly as described. No complaints.


----------



## for3v3rz

I just purchase this watercolor speedy at Fashionphile. Normally my LVs are from the LV store, but I love the watercolor speedy and pre love is the only way to get it. It is my 1st time purchasing from this website. Has anyone else purchase from them before. If so, how accurate are their description of the product? Any bad experience with products received? Just a little nervous.

https://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Watercolor-Aquarelle-Speedy-35-48293


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

for3v3rz said:


> I just purchase this watercolor speedy at Fashionphile. Normally my LVs are from the LV store, but I love the watercolor speedy and pre love is the only way to get it. It is my 1st time purchasing from this website. Has anyone else purchase from them before. If so, how accurate are their description of the product? Any bad experience with products received? Just a little nervous.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Watercolor-Aquarelle-Speedy-35-48293



Nothing too serious. I heard some people say they received their item and it had a smell, I remember one member said they had a item listed as new but, it appeared to be used that's it.


----------



## ssf30

That's funny I think this is the one I almost purchased!  I was waiting for it to get marked down again.  If you go under sold wcspeedys on there website many started at $1995 then got marked down to $1300's  At least you can return it if it is not as described.  Let us know I'm curious to see if it is. good luck and enjoy your bag!


----------



## forespec

never from Fashionphile, search the frrum for users experiences


----------



## scndlslv

ssf30 said:


> That's funny I think this is the one I almost purchased!  I was waiting for it to get marked down again.  If you go under sold wcspeedys on there website many started at $1995 then got marked down to $1300's  At least you can return it if it is not as described.  Let us know I'm curious to see if it is. good luck and enjoy your bag!


How do you see sold handbags on FP?


----------



## swankies

Congrats! I don't have one but it looks gorgeous.


----------



## for3v3rz

ssf30 said:


> That's funny I think this is the one I almost purchased!  I was waiting for it to get marked down again.  If you go under sold wcspeedys on there website many started at $1995 then got marked down to $1300's  At least you can return it if it is not as described.  Let us know I'm curious to see if it is. good luck and enjoy your bag!




Does it go down that much? I been eyeing on that one since is in excellent condition. And I am heading to Vegas and no tax there. That saves me another $200. Hopefully it comes before the end of the week.


----------



## ssf30

for3v3rz said:


> Does it go down that much? I been eyeing on that one since is in excellent condition. And I am heading to Vegas and no tax there. That saves me another $200. Hopefully it comes before the end of the week.


It seems they knock $200 off after a certain period of time it doesn't sell,  Then another $200 if it still doesn't sell.  It's taking a chance waiting because someone else might get it but it seems they always have some on there.


----------



## ssf30

scndlslv said:


> How do you see sold handbags on FP?


You scroll down to the bottom of the page and it says sold items if you already have watercolor speedy in search bar it will show you just all the watercolor speedies they have sold.


----------



## scndlslv

ssf30 said:


> You scroll down to the bottom of the page and it says sold items if you already have watercolor speedy in search bar it will show you just all the watercolor speedies they have sold.


Thanks! I actually bought a water0color speedy from them last month too. They seem to have a lot all the time. They told me that every 45 days an item is on the site they reduce the price by 10%. I watched mine for weeks then when it went down to $1516 I pounced.


----------



## ssf30

OMG this is weird I just went to sold items on fashionphile and they are no longer showing the price the items sold for.  It's like they read this thread and figured it wasn't a good idea to show prices.


----------



## scndlslv

ssf30 said:


> OMG this is weird I just went to sold items on fashionphile and they are no longer showing the price the items sold for.  It's like they read this thread and figured it wasn't a good idea to show prices.


Really? After I saw your tip I went to check and the prices weren't there. I figured that was normal. So they used to show the prices?


----------



## Prettyn

That water color LV is beautiful from fashionphile. It looks brand new. Lets us know how it went.


----------



## shavmarc

Mrs. MFH said:


> I haven't had any issues with selling or buying from Fashionphile.  I ONLY use Paypal though.  It's just safer because your bank and Credit Card info is only linked to Paypal and not given to the company itself.  NO bad experiences with Yoogi's either but their quotes for cosigning are just too LOW to be bothered with IMO.  Sell to Fashionphile, buy from Yoogis and Fashionphile.  Get it authenticated first.  Not because of mixed reviews.  For your own piece of mind.  I use Authenticate4u. It's not free ($7) but they are fast as some of the TPF authenticators are busy.


Thanks!!!  I wish i would have read your post first.  I will authenticate immediately.


----------



## arrival

scndlslv said:


> Thanks! I actually bought a water0color speedy from them last month too. They seem to have a lot all the time. They told me that every 45 days an item is on the site they reduce the price by 10%. I watched mine for weeks then when it went down to $1516 I pounced.




Yes, that's happened with me before. I was watching the Cerises Pochette for weeks, and once the price dropped and I bought it.


----------



## for3v3rz

Prettyn said:


> That water color LV is beautiful from fashionphile. It looks brand new. Lets us know how it went.




So I got the bag today. Is in pretty good condition. There are small tarnish in the rivets/buttons. The keys to the lock doesn't match so I can't open the lock. I probably need to have it cut. The lock is pretty starched up. I am going to buy a new lock for it. Overall is good.


----------



## for3v3rz

Here are some pic.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Mrs. MFH said:


> I haven't had any issues with selling or buying from Fashionphile.  I ONLY use Paypal though.  It's just safer because your bank and Credit Card info is only linked to Paypal and not given to the company itself.  NO bad experiences with Yoogi's either but their quotes for cosigning are just too LOW to be bothered with IMO.  Sell to Fashionphile, buy from Yoogis and Fashionphile.  Get it authenticated first.  Not because of mixed reviews.  For your own piece of mind.  I use Authenticate4u. It's not free ($7) but they are fast as some of the TPF authenticators are busy.




I would like to add that I no longer will make any purchases from Fashionphile due to my latest experience. I can't link from my phone but it's under the Chanel forum titled "Lesson learned from Fashionphile". SMH


----------



## twosmallwonders

Mrs. MFH said:


> I would like to add that I no longer will make any purchases from Fashionphile due to my latest experience. I can't link from my phone but it's under the Chanel forum titled "Lesson learned from Fashionphile". SMH




That's really too bad  I think you can have a bad experience buying from anywhere .... Especially buying used. I'll have to check out your thread but I did just get a second bag from fashionphile this week and it was an excellent transaction. It was on the site 90 days so had gone down 30% from their original list and I received it the next day for free! It was in as good or a little better condition than I expected I'm very happy.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

twosmallwonders said:


> That's really too bad  I think you can have a bad experience buying from anywhere .... Especially buying used. I'll have to check out your thread but I did just get a second bag from fashionphile this week and it was an excellent transaction. It was on the site 90 days so had gone down 30% from their original list and I received it the next day for free! It was in as good or a little better condition than I expected I'm very happy.



What did you get??


----------



## Mrs. MFH

twosmallwonders said:


> That's really too bad  I think you can have a bad experience buying from anywhere .... Especially buying used. I'll have to check out your thread but I did just get a second bag from fashionphile this week and it was an excellent transaction. It was on the site 90 days so had gone down 30% from their original list and I received it the next day for free! It was in as good or a little better condition than I expected I'm very happy.




The bag I purchased was listed as NEW with tags but had ink marks. I paid over $5K....so I retuned it. I just think they misrepresent their bags with the hopes that the buyer will let it go. I know they saw the ink marks because it was the first thing I saw when I opened the box.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I've bought ALOT of items on Yoogis both bags and slg's and the items were always verified as being authentic. Plus all the  other items I see posted in the authentication thread have been authentic as well.....I have not heard of any issues with Yoogis so I think they are doing just fine!




I've only heard of one fake chanel at Yoogis. It was a silver reissue and deemed faked here, so they removed it.  I think it's important to get each and every item authenticated prior to buying...I don't care how "reputable" the company or seller is.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Markxmikesmom said:


> What did you get??




The lockit PM  I think you commented on my reveal its such a cute little bag


----------



## twosmallwonders

Mrs. MFH said:


> The bag I purchased was listed as NEW with tags but had ink marks. I paid over $5K....so I retuned it. I just think they misrepresent their bags with the hopes that the buyer will let it go. I know they saw the ink marks because it was the first thing I saw when I opened the box.




100% agree your bag was deffo not represented correctly at all


----------



## Markxmikesmom

twosmallwonders said:


> The lockit PM  I think you commented on my reveal its such a cute little bag



Oh yes! Couldn't believe how much it held.. So cute!


----------



## mztirra

Mrs. MFH said:


> I would like to add that I no longer will make any purchases from Fashionphile due to my latest experience. I can't link from my phone but it's under the Chanel forum titled "Lesson learned from Fashionphile". SMH




I read through your thread. I'm sorry you had to go through all of that. They really should just make everything right. After all customer satisfaction should be their top priority but I guess that is not the case with them. Good luck!


----------



## mztirra

Mrs. MFH said:


> I've only heard of one fake chanel at Yoogis. It was a silver reissue and deemed faked here, so they removed it.  I think it's important to get each and every item authenticated prior to buying...I don't care how "reputable" the company or seller is.




Wow I didn't know yoogi's had a fake. Good thing they removed it. You're right I have everything authenticated because you just never know.


----------



## CanPan

I bought a bag on fashionphile about a month ago through their layaway program. That process was great. I received my bag and it was just as described. So I have been carrying it happily for over a month now. Until... last night I visited my good friend that I would call a LV bag lover extreme. I've been with her when she went and bought a couple bags so I have no doubt they are authentic. Well, I pull my new beautiful bag out of an old purse as this big reveal to show her I finally got one and the first thing she said was, "That doesn't look real to me." If this was any other girl I would just call her a hater and move on but this is a very dear friend so now she has me wondering.  Did fashionphile sell me a fake bag? A little info on it. It's the Tivoli pm normally $1410 in stores. I bought it from fashionphile in excellent condition, according to their site for $1045, which I though was a little odd because while researching the site and others they don't seem to discount bags that much especially those in excellent condition. The outside of friend's bag looked a shade different and just looked a bit different overall. My cowhide leather is really light and she said that didn't seem normal. Any advice out there on what to do? Pictures attached.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

hunterc27@yahoo said:


> I bought a bag on fashionphile about a month ago through their layaway program. That process was great. I received my bag and it was just as described. So I have been carrying it happily for over a month now. Until... last night I visited my good friend that I would call a LV bag lover extreme. I've been with her when she went and bought a couple bags so I have no doubt they are authentic. Well, I pull my new beautiful bag out of an old purse as this big reveal to show her I finally got one and the first thing she said was, "That doesn't look real to me." If this was any other girl I would just call her a hater and move on but this is a very dear friend so now she has me wondering.  Did fashionphile sell me a fake bag? A little info on it. It's the Tivoli pm normally $1410 in stores. I bought it from fashionphile in excellent condition, according to their site for $1045, which I though was a little odd because while researching the site and others they don't seem to discount bags that much especially those in excellent condition. The outside of friend's bag looked a shade different and just looked a bit different overall. My cowhide leather is really light and she said that didn't seem normal. Any advice out there on what to do? Pictures attached.




I think you should post the actual pics of your bag in the Authenticate this LV thread.  Don't use the ones from the Fashionphile website and good luck. I hope they can help you and I surely hope it's authentic.


----------



## Prettyn

Who knows that person probably never used that bag and had it stored. But to ease your mind, get it authenticated.


----------



## jas19

I have used Fashionphile to sell but I have never purchased from them. The transaction we t great and they did offer me more than Yoogi's. I'm looking to buy something from them but now I'm skeptical after seeing that even Fashionphile amd Yoogi's can carry fakes. Maybe I should just buy new. I was hoping to save some money but I don't know if it is worth the risk.


----------



## twosmallwonders

hunterc27@yahoo said:


> I bought a bag on fashionphile about a month ago through their layaway program. That process was great. I received my bag and it was just as described. So I have been carrying it happily for over a month now. Until... last night I visited my good friend that I would call a LV bag lover extreme. I've been with her when she went and bought a couple bags so I have no doubt they are authentic. Well, I pull my new beautiful bag out of an old purse as this big reveal to show her I finally got one and the first thing she said was, "That doesn't look real to me." If this was any other girl I would just call her a hater and move on but this is a very dear friend so now she has me wondering.  Did fashionphile sell me a fake bag? A little info on it. It's the Tivoli pm normally $1410 in stores. I bought it from fashionphile in excellent condition, according to their site for $1045, which I though was a little odd because while researching the site and others they don't seem to discount bags that much especially those in excellent condition. The outside of friend's bag looked a shade different and just looked a bit different overall. My cowhide leather is really light and she said that didn't seem normal. Any advice out there on what to do? Pictures attached.




Yours just might be less patina'd than hers I would post your original fashionphile listing with extra pics you too on the authenticate thread. It looks ok to me from the pics but it's not enough pics and I'm not an expert don't freak out too bad until you have an expert look at it.


----------



## charleston-mom

hunterc27@yahoo said:


> I bought a bag on fashionphile about a month ago through their layaway program. That process was great. I received my bag and it was just as described. So I have been carrying it happily for over a month now. Until... last night I visited my good friend that I would call a LV bag lover extreme. I've been with her when she went and bought a couple bags so I have no doubt they are authentic. Well, I pull my new beautiful bag out of an old purse as this big reveal to show her I finally got one and the first thing she said was, "That doesn't look real to me." If this was any other girl I would just call her a hater and move on but this is a very dear friend so now she has me wondering.  Did fashionphile sell me a fake bag? A little info on it. It's the Tivoli pm normally $1410 in stores. I bought it from fashionphile in excellent condition, according to their site for $1045, which I though was a little odd because while researching the site and others they don't seem to discount bags that much especially those in excellent condition. The outside of friend's bag looked a shade different and just looked a bit different overall. My cowhide leather is really light and she said that didn't seem normal. Any advice out there on what to do? Pictures attached.




Fashionphile has been caught on this forum at least 7-8 times selling fakes.  I won't buy from her ever. I do suggest any bags from her be authenticated both before purchase and with pictures of the bag you receive after purchase. She's just been caught so many times. If you do a search, you'll find them. I'm pretty anti-Fashionphile. Only yoogis for me. I don't trust anything from Fashionphile to be honest. It's been a very long time since they had a stellar reputation. Way too many fakes under the bridge so to speak.


----------



## arubadushi

I recently bought from fashionphile, took the to LV and they said it was a fake. Furious I contacted fashionphile and Brandee tried assuring me it wasn't. The bag went right back and a refund was issued. Brandee asked I post on this forum to have it authenticated and one of the authenticators said it looked "shady" (I believe that was the word used). Of course Brandee had an excuse for that as well. I wasn't hearing it. 2 for 2 was enough for me. I will say I bought a bag from there (Dior) and had it authenticated by the bag dr and it came back authentic but regardless, I will never spend another dime at fashionphile. At the end of the day, I won't risk it. No amt of savings is worth it.


----------



## arubadushi

I should also add that I have kept an eye out and I don't see where the bag has been relisted on their site. Maybe they have sent it to the bag doctor to get authenticated lol. Idk, but I'm still mad over the whole ordeal.


----------



## scndlslv

arubadushi said:


> I should also add that I have kept an eye out and I don't see where the bag has been relisted on their site. Maybe they have sent it to the bag doctor to get authenticated lol. Idk, but I'm still mad over the whole ordeal.


I would be really mad too. Glad they refunded your money.


I think the issue with FP is they probably have so many transactions that they are not paying as close attention to the authenticating. Like any high volume business that depends on humans mistakes will be made and unfortunately it's a risk you take when dealing with the preowned market. 


I think it says a lot that they asked you to post it to the forum for authentication tho. I just don't see where it's in their best interest to get a rep for purposely selling fakes in their business.


----------



## Prettyn

scndlslv said:


> I would be really mad too. Glad they refunded your money.
> 
> 
> I think the issue with FP is they probably have so many transactions that they are not paying as close attention to the authenticating. Like any high volume business that depends on humans mistakes will be made and unfortunately it's a risk you take when dealing with the preowned market.
> 
> 
> I think it says a lot that they asked you to post it to the forum for authentication tho. I just don't see where it's in their best interest to get a rep for purposely selling fakes in their business.


Agreed, that is sad that Fashionphile does not control their inventory and have a closer eye on their products before they put them online. I have no worries when I buy from Yoogis Closet, its a shame that Fashionphile can't work on this. I love Fashionphile inventory and look at their site, but if I ever buy from them I will have it authenticated here.


----------



## scndlslv

Prettyn said:


> Agreed, that is sad that Fashionphile does not control their inventory and have a closer eye on their products before they put them online. I have no worries when I buy from Yoogis Closet, its a shame that Fashionphile can't work on this. I love Fashionphile inventory and look at their site, but if I ever buy from them I will have it authenticated here.


Me too! But it can happen with any company. At the top of this page there's mention of a fake being found on Yoogi's too. So no one is infallible. That's why we have to do our own due diligence and not assume that any of these resellers are not capable of mistakes.


----------



## arubadushi

They just posted the bag for sale today.  Here is the link.


http://fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Lockit-Horizontal-Bag-NEW-49680


----------



## geisha19

arubadushi said:


> They just posted the bag for sale today.  Here is the link.
> 
> 
> http://fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Lockit-Horizontal-Bag-NEW-49680


Looks fake to me... I'm not an expert but there's something odd just by looking at the pic.


----------



## geisha19

mrs. Mfh said:


> i think you should post the actual pics of your bag in the authenticate this lv thread.  Don't use the ones from the fashionphile website and good luck. I hope they can help you and i surely hope it's authentic.


+1


----------



## missarewa

I'm not into preloved items but I look at yoogis and fashionphile because I considered buying a Lady Dior. To my dismay there was a cabas rosebery on fashionphile (which was my first lv bag) with padlocks and keys!!!  I most certainly didn't get my cbas rosebery with padlocks and keys and it is not shown on the LV website with any of those items. It's a less common bag so it probably flew under the radar. I will be waiting until I can afford a new Lady Dior before purchasing.


----------



## Prettyn

arubadushi said:


> They just posted the bag for sale today.  Here is the link.
> 
> 
> http://fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Lockit-Horizontal-Bag-NEW-49680


That bag was made in 2006 and it looks pasty, no patina.


----------



## scndlslv

geisha19 said:


> Looks fake to me... I'm not an expert but there's something odd just by looking at the pic.


I thought the same thing immediately. And I don't have a lot of experience with mono canvas but something about the vachetta doesn't look right.


----------



## missbanff

arubadushi said:


> They just posted the bag for sale today.  Here is the link.
> 
> 
> http://fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-Monogram-Lockit-Horizontal-Bag-NEW-49680





geisha19 said:


> Looks fake to me... I'm not an expert but there's something odd just by looking at the pic.



I am not a fan of FP, I will be the first to admit. I'm sorry you weren't happy with this bag.

That said - and let it be known that there are pics missing - I'm not seeing anything screaming fake on this. The opinion you got came from Forespec - "suspicious" she said, and asked for more pics. Unless Addy or Lee deems it fake - I would have posted more pics. Please know that LV SA's are not trained in any type of authentication and are extremely unreliable for authentication purposes. They aren't even supposed to authenticate, but some do anyway. 

I know it's from 06 and it appears that there is no patina - but if the bag has been never used and properly stored in a closet - it's technically possible for it to still be very light (and remember FP shoots with a light box, so their photos look lighter anyway). 

I have bags that are close to 10 years old with very little patina - but I baby them and are very careful when storing. 

Bottom line - there is no proof that this particular bag is fake - but I'm glad you got your money back!


----------



## scndlslv

missbanff said:


> I am not a fan of FP, I will be the first to admit. I'm sorry you weren't happy with this bag.
> 
> That said - and let it be known that there are pics missing - I'm not seeing anything screaming fake on this. The opinion you got came from Forespec - "suspicious" she said, and asked for more pics. Unless Addy or Lee deems it fake - I would have posted more pics. Please know that LV SA's are not trained in any type of authentication and are extremely unreliable for authentication purposes. They aren't even supposed to authenticate, but some do anyway.
> 
> I know it's from 06 and it appears that there is no patina - but if the bag has been never used and properly stored in a closet - it's technically possible for it to still be very light (and remember FP shoots with a light box, so their photos look lighter anyway).
> 
> I have bags that are close to 10 years old with very little patina - but I baby them and are very careful when storing.
> 
> Bottom line - there is no proof that this particular bag is fake - but I'm glad you got your money back!


Good points! It could very well be the lighting that's making it look "off."


----------



## arubadushi

thanks for the feedback, but two for two was enough for me.  the bag looked a little odd, but I was like, no way...they wouldn't sell a fake.  but the person at LV said it was fake, then for it not to get a founded 'ok' from here.  too shaky for me, personally.  it was a gift, and I would have been horrified had I given it and somehow learned it was a fake.  no way, no more.  I will buy right from LV from now on.  and given the fact that they waited so long to put it back on makes me thing they became uneasy with it too, and somehow got another opinion.  and for what it is worth, the bag was very, very light in my opinion.  it was the first thing I noticed when I opened the box.  I have about 15 LV bags, and none of them are this lightweight.  again, maybe it is real. and maybe it isn't.  but for the price and their 'guarantee' there should be NO doubts.


----------



## arubadushi

oh, and no, it is really that light in person.  the lighting is right on in those pictures.


----------



## missbanff

arubadushi said:


> thanks for the feedback, but two for two was enough for me.  the bag looked a little odd, but I was like, no way...they wouldn't sell a fake.  but the person at LV said it was fake, then for it not to get a founded 'ok' from here.  too shaky for me, personally.  it was a gift, and I would have been horrified had I given it and somehow learned it was a fake.  no way, no more.  I will buy right from LV from now on.  and given the fact that they waited so long to put it back on makes me thing they became uneasy with it too, and somehow got another opinion.  and for what it is worth, the bag was very, very light in my opinion.  it was the first thing I noticed when I opened the box.  I have about 15 LV bags, and none of them are this lightweight.  again, maybe it is real. and maybe it isn't.  *but for the price and their 'guarantee' there should be NO doubts*.



No, I completely agree with you. And they've sold WAY too many fakes in the past. 

And hey - can I get on your gift list?


----------



## img

missbanff said:


> I am not a fan of FP, I will be the first to admit. I'm sorry you weren't happy with this bag.
> 
> That said - and let it be known that there are pics missing - I'm not seeing anything screaming fake on this. The opinion you got came from Forespec - "suspicious" she said, and asked for more pics. Unless Addy or Lee deems it fake - I would have posted more pics. Please know that LV SA's are not trained in any type of authentication and are extremely unreliable for authentication purposes. They aren't even supposed to authenticate, but some do anyway.
> 
> I know it's from 06 and it appears that there is no patina - but if the bag has been never used and properly stored in a closet - it's technically possible for it to still be very light (and remember FP shoots with a light box, so their photos look lighter anyway).
> 
> I have bags that are close to 10 years old with very little patina - but I baby them and are very careful when storing.
> 
> Bottom line - there is no proof that this particular bag is fake - but I'm glad you got your money back!



Great points!!


----------



## arubadushi

missbanff said:


> No, I completely agree with you. And they've sold WAY too many fakes in the past.
> 
> And hey - can I get on your gift list?


hahaha, sure 


LV is just so awesome, I wish every woman should be able to enjoy them!  I have a small family, so I try and spoil them when I can


----------



## scndlslv

arubadushi said:


> hahaha, sure
> 
> 
> LV is just so awesome, I wish every woman should be able to enjoy them!  I have a small family, so I try and spoil them when I can


BTW I love your screen name. I go to Curacao every year but I haven't been to Aruba yet but I plan to go this year. I love to hear Papiamento.


----------



## arubadushi

scndlslv said:


> BTW I love your screen name. I go to Curacao every year but I haven't been to Aruba yet but I plan to go this year. I love to hear Papiamento.


you will love aruba!! it is one of my most favorite places!


----------



## TeamHutchens

scndlslv said:


> Me too! But it can happen with any company. At the top of this page there's mention of a fake being found on Yoogi's too. So no one is infallible. That's why we have to do our own due diligence and not assume that any of these resellers are not capable of mistakes.



Agreed that no one is infallible. That is why I double check everything with the great authenticators here and it is great that 2 people usually look over that thread.


----------



## TeamHutchens

By chance does anyone know how often they do their markdowns, is it after 30 days or 60 days?


----------



## scndlslv

TeamHutchens said:


> By chance does anyone know how often they do their markdowns, is it after 30 days or 60 days?


They told me 10% every 45 days.


----------



## TeamHutchens

scndlslv said:


> They told me 10% every 45 days.


Thanks.now I need to figure out if I want to wait it out or not


----------



## pinkstars

I don't know if anyone notice, but this site resell a lot of their items after a certain price drop. after two to three 10% discount, if it's not sold then they remove it from their website and readd couple weeks later again to their website for the original listing price (not discounted price). 

Could anyone confirm?


----------



## twosmallwonders

TeamHutchens said:


> By chance does anyone know how often they do their markdowns, is it after 30 days or 60 days?




It goes down 3x every 30 days 10% each from the original price so at 30 days it's 10% off, 60 its 20% off and 90+ its 30% off.


----------



## TeamHutchens

twosmallwonders said:


> It goes down 3x every 30 days 10% each from the original price so at 30 days it's 10% off, 60 its 20% off and 90+ its 30% off.



Hmmm now do I wait out another 20 days or not.


----------



## twosmallwonders

TeamHutchens said:


> Hmmm now do I wait out another 20 days or not.




How do you know the day it was listed? I figured out a bag I was interested in was 20% off and after looking through the other discounted bags that it was set to go 30% off soon, I didn't know what day it was listed so I waited it out every day at midnight I would check and bam I got it the minute it went 30% off! It was fun waiting for it and getting such a smoking deal! Good luck!!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

Well I got email on the 9th telling me about 20% so figure around then next month. Not sure I wanna wait. It's not a popular bag so I just might


----------



## fashion16

If you want to sell,sell to Yoogi's. They are reliable, they are quick and their service is great. The only thing is that their prices are lower than Fashionphile or BBOS in my experience.


----------



## Rouge H

pinkstars said:


> I don't know if anyone notice, but this site resell a lot of their items after a certain price drop. after two to three 10% discount, if it's not sold then they remove it from their website and readd couple weeks later again to their website for the original listing price (not discounted price).
> 
> Could anyone confirm?


I thought at my mind was playing tricks on me you are correct!


----------



## Jagger

fashion16 said:


> If you want to sell,sell to Yoogi's. They are reliable, they are quick and their service is great. The only thing is that their prices are lower than Fashionphile or BBOS in my experience.



Yes I have a CHANEL I want to sell fastnot consign, SELL!
I'll try Yooogie! And avoid FF.Yoogi is Better than Ann's??


----------



## twosmallwonders

TeamHutchens said:


> Well I got email on the 9th telling me about 20% so figure around then next month. Not sure I wanna wait. It's not a popular bag so I just might




Oh nice that you got an email! Did you have it listed as a favorite or something? My steal just happened to be luck but if you do wait make sure you are on it at 12am PST!


----------



## uadjit

Jagger said:


> Yes I have a CHANEL I want to sell fastnot consign, SELL!
> I'll try Yooogie! And avoid FF.Yoogi is Better than Ann's??



My experience selling with Yoogi's has been absolutely top notch. But I have not tried using AFF. You would probably make more $$ selling with AFF, though.


----------



## poopsie

I don't think AFF buys items outright. IIRC they don't give you a quote until you send your item in to them. They pay twice a month according to their user agreement.
I sold a bag outright to Yoogi's.  Glad I did-------it took them quite a while to sell it!


----------



## TeamHutchens

twosmallwonders said:


> Oh nice that you got an email! Did you have it listed as a favorite or something? My steal just happened to be luck but if you do wait make sure you are on it at 12am PST!




Yea you can sign up for alerts


----------



## Love Of My Life

If you can sell outright & get the price or close to the price you want, then
would consider Yoogi's or BBOS...

You never know until you ask..


----------



## LaurieLou

Has anyone consigned with them? I can't find the thread about it. I thought there was one. Thinking about selling to them but want some feedback first


----------



## Robyn Loraine

fashion16 said:


> If you want to sell,sell to Yoogi's. They are reliable, they are quick and their service is great. The only thing is that their prices are lower than Fashionphile or BBOS in my experience.



That's what has always driven me away from Yoogi's, they offer you so little payout. I've sold several items to fashionphile and bbos, only ever had one issue with fashionphile. So as long as that keeps up I'll sell to those who offer me more!


----------



## BeenBurned

darkstarrz said:


> Check out consigneddesigns.com  I just came across their site and they are a new and upcomming upscale luxury resale boutique with really nice items. They are still new and only have a few hundred items up if that but I can tell they are going to explode once they get numerous items up. The stuff they get is really great and in amazing condition and the prices are great too. Anyways check them out http://www.consigneddesigns.com  Enjoy   They also consign. They have a brick and mortar where they do 50/50 but I spoke to the owner who said they are working on getting their "strictly online" consignors a more competitive consignor split like 70/30 or something along those lines. The customer service is unlike anything I have ever seen, with personal emails and even phone calls when needed.


Your site or do you participate there?  

I wonder where they're located. 

According to the website, they're in Connecticut.
According to the whois lookup, they're registered in Australia
According to the whois lookup, the contact person is in California.

And this post you made http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-carina-740336.html#post26070632 is for an item listed on that site and on ebay by the same seller


----------



## crazyforbag

*Fashionphile buy out my new celine bag. I received my check without problem. *


----------



## LabelLover81

crazyforbag said:


> *Fashionphile buy out my new celine bag. I received my check without problem. *



Once they received your item, how long before you got the check?  Anyone else know the answer to this?


----------



## Jhatten99

Hi everyone!  So I have read comments and opinions of fashionphile.com over the years on this forum.  I'm looking at a couple of pre-loved bags and I wondering what the current feeling on the forum is regarding the quality and security of this site.  Thoughts?


----------



## TeamHutchens

I've used their layaway. I haven't had a problem and plan on purchasing more from them. I have them look at it here first though. Sometimes they don't have all the necessary pictures and they aren't always able to get them for you, but since they will accept returns I have chanced it and taking the pictures when I received the item and have been fortunate enough that they have been authentic.


----------



## Jhatten99

TeamHutchens said:


> I've used their layaway. I haven't had a problem and plan on purchasing more from them. I have them look at it here first though. Sometimes they don't have all the necessary pictures and they aren't always able to get them for you, but since they will accept returns I have chanced it and taking the pictures when I received the item and have been fortunate enough that they have been authentic.


Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I recently sold my papillion to them and received the check in just a week.  Great experience!


----------



## seannaj26

MissMcCrocodile said:


> Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay.  I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy.  But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!


I have purchased a couple of times from (fashionphile.com) but not the ebay site.


----------



## Meeka41

seannaj26 said:


> I have purchased a couple of times from (fashionphile.com) but not the ebay site.



It's better on just fashionphille because the bags cost more on fashionphille's eBay and yoogis


----------



## kosolas

I just bought from them and had a great experience! I called the San Fran store to confirm all my questions....I recommend them over the uncertainty that can be eBay.


----------



## greeneyes_8031

I have bought from fashionphile and eBay and fashionphile is the most trusted one. Have not had a problem from fashionphile took my speedy 35 to LV Store to get hot stamp and had no problem item was really.Since than I have bought one other handbag and still no problem 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DRJones616

greeneyes_8031 said:


> i have bought from fashionphile and ebay and fashionphile is the most trusted one. Have not had a problem from fashionphile took my speedy 35 to lv store to get hot stamp and had no problem item was really.since than i have bought one other handbag and still no problem
> 
> 
> sent from my ipad using purseforum



+1


----------



## cola262

I consigned a few bags with fashionphile and received more than what yoogi's closet offered. I'm happy with my experience.


----------



## Fifi76

They have very nice things but their shipping is ridiculous!! Waaaay to expensive. I find that if I add the price of shipping to the item cost it is the same as current retail prices anyway :/

I contacted them and asked them if they could offer more reasonable shipping prices for Australia and they declined rudely.

Their loss. I would buy from them regularly if they had reasonable shipping prices.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Fifi76 said:


> They have very nice things but their shipping is ridiculous!! Waaaay to expensive. I find that if I add the price of shipping to the item cost it is the same as current retail prices anyway :/
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted them and asked them if they could offer more reasonable shipping prices for Australia and they declined rudely.
> 
> 
> 
> Their loss. I would buy from them regularly if they had reasonable shipping prices.




It's very expensive to ship internationally in a way that is tracked Etc. I ship there often so I know first hand. For a regular handbag it's around $75 give or take what are they typically barging to ship out there?


----------



## sleeping

I don't usually buy from them because I live in CA, the tax is killing me but I do think they have more varieties than Yoogis , they actually give you free shipping if you return their items, I don't see other consignment store do this. If I don't live in CA, I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## Magiclover

If the price is right, I will buy from them. I think they sell authentic bags.


----------



## twosmallwonders

sleeping said:


> I don't usually buy from them because I live in CA, the tax is killing me but I do think they have more varieties than Yoogis , they actually give you free shipping if you return their items, I don't see other consignment store do this. If I don't live in CA, I will definitely give it a try.




Yep I've bought two times from them the tax sucks but both were great deals so I was happy! I do see more variety, however their prices are usually higher than yoogis too :/ an yoogis has a better return policy and love their packaging too. 

I did just sent my first consigned item in to FP sent it yesterday at 330pm got an email today at 10am they already received my item and are preparing to list it - that was super fast!!!!  I am in California but still I thought that was really fast and super good service they already notified me via email they got the item and are preparing to list it! Will see how the rest of the selling experience goes


----------



## sleeping

twosmallwonders said:


> Yep I've bought two times from them the tax sucks but both were great deals so I was happy! I do see more variety, however their prices are usually higher than yoogis too :/ an yoogis has a better return policy and love their packaging too.
> 
> I did just sent my first consigned item in to FP sent it yesterday at 330pm got an email today at 10am they already received my item and are preparing to list it - that was super fast!!!!  I am in California but still I thought that was really fast and super good service they already notified me via email they got the item and are preparing to list it! Will see how the rest of the selling experience goes





I hope everything goes well with your consignment items. I think FP has changed and improved their customer service, I still love Yoogis and their great return policy and service always keep me come back to them. Just feel it is another plus for FP to pay for the return shipping because sometimes it can be expensive if adding insurance on the return items. 


Keep us posted and love your Artsy, I do have Lumi is the same color like your Artsy.


----------



## twosmallwonders

sleeping said:


> I hope everything goes well with your consignment items. I think FP has changed and improved their customer service, I still love Yoogis and their great return policy and service always keep me come back to them. Just feel it is another plus for FP to pay for the return shipping because sometimes it can be expensive if adding insurance on the return items.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted and love your Artsy, I do have Lumi is the same color like your Artsy.




So far it's positive they got my item 2 days later today it was posted so now to wait for it to sell! I will update if/when it sells and they do payment to keep everyone posted. I like the option to have both yoogis and FP sometimes one is significantly higher than the other -- I just sold something to yoogis and it was smooth and easy received payment within hours of them receiving the item for exactly what they quoted.


----------



## img

I just wanted to share my terrific experience with Fashionphile.  

I decided to sell my Infini Speedy 30 in order to help fund my HG (Black Speedy 30).  I submitted pics to Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  Fashionphile offered me $250 more than Yoogi's on a direct buy so I decided to sell to them.  I boxed up my bag and took it to Fed Ex.  Fashionphile provides you with a fully insured free shipping label.  When Fashionphile received my item, they emailed me to let me know it arrived.  The very next day, they cut me a check!! I received the check just two business days later!  What a pleasant selling experience!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

img said:


> I just wanted to share my terrific experience with Fashionphile.
> 
> I decided to sell my Infini Speedy 30 in order to help fund my HG (Black Speedy 30).  I submitted pics to Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  Fashionphile offered me $250 more than Yoogi's on a direct buy so I decided to sell to them.  I boxed up my bag and took it to Fed Ex.  Fashionphile provides you with a fully insured free shipping label.  When Fashionphile received my item, they emailed me to let me know it arrived.  The very next day, they cut me a check!! I received the check just two business days later!  What a pleasant selling experience!



Congrats! I saw your bag on their site yesterday!


----------



## cofeec

Congrats to you !  Great experience.


----------



## MDNA

I am so happy for you! That's how it's always been with Fashionphile for me!


----------



## DOVELV

That's so great to hear!  So happy for you!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im glad everything work out well and enjoy ur new bag


----------



## JadaStormy

img said:


> I just wanted to share my terrific experience with Fashionphile.
> 
> I decided to sell my Infini Speedy 30 in order to help fund my HG (Black Speedy 30).  I submitted pics to Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  Fashionphile offered me $250 more than Yoogi's on a direct buy so I decided to sell to them.  I boxed up my bag and took it to Fed Ex.  Fashionphile provides you with a fully insured free shipping label.  When Fashionphile received my item, they emailed me to let me know it arrived.  The very next day, they cut me a check!! I received the check just two business days later!  What a pleasant selling experience!


I have never purchased from them, only sold, and I have had great experiences as well. It's always good to post when things go right too. It seems unfair only bad stuff gets posted. It's nice to have a balance.


----------



## hawaii_girl808

Omg!! I am so happy to hear this. I sent my bag off to them on Tuesday and according to fedex it says it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I've been stalking the fedex site like a mad woman.... Hopefully my transaction goes as smoothly as yours. I'm a little disappointed because I submitted another bag for sale with them and it's been a week and they haven't responded. Weird cause they responded quickly when I submitted pix of my GST. So I'm wondering, if they're not interested in your item do they just not respond?


----------



## MainlyBailey

I saw your bag I think  I'm glad it was a pleasant experience. I'm about to sell something to them for the first time, so this is very reassuring. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Glad to hear that it all went smoothly! I've submitted photos a few times to Yoogi's and Fashionphile (but never sold) and Fashionphile always offered more. Yoogi's prices when they sell are usually better though, so this might be why. They also have less items, less often than Fashionphile, probably also due to Fashionphile offering more.


----------



## GayleLV

More from a buying experience here - Fashionphile is indeed amazing. i was skeptical about them at 1st (from reading bad stuff >.< sorry, guilty of that) and from one weird email response i got on an item inquiry...but decided to give it a go anyways with buying 2 other items in the future. needless to say, i am beyond joyful and they are amazing to work with.  maybe i will trying selling to them next if the need arise XD


----------



## klatte

So glad to hear it went smoothly!! I wonder if they accept and willing to direct buy bags from overseas...


----------



## FacundaRhose

img said:


> I just wanted to share my terrific experience with Fashionphile.
> 
> I decided to sell my Infini Speedy 30 in order to help fund my HG (Black Speedy 30).  I submitted pics to Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  Fashionphile offered me $250 more than Yoogi's on a direct buy so I decided to sell to them.  I boxed up my bag and took it to Fed Ex.  Fashionphile provides you with a fully insured free shipping label.  When Fashionphile received my item, they emailed me to let me know it arrived.  The very next day, they cut me a check!! I received the check just two business days later!  What a pleasant selling experience!



good to know! I tried selling to yoogis, but I was quoted really low.


----------



## rainy1

Nice to hear a positive....thanks!


----------



## img

hawaii_girl808 said:


> Omg!! I am so happy to hear this. I sent my bag off to them on Tuesday and according to fedex it says it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I've been stalking the fedex site like a mad woman.... Hopefully my transaction goes as smoothly as yours. I'm a little disappointed because I submitted another bag for sale with them and it's been a week and they haven't responded. Weird cause they responded quickly when I submitted pix of my GST. So I'm wondering, if they're not interested in your item do they just not respond?



Check under your account.  There will be a comment if they aren't interested in buying.  Does the item still say pending under your quotes?


----------



## img

mzhurshie said:


> I saw your bag I think  I'm glad it was a pleasant experience. I'm about to sell something to them for the first time, so this is very reassuring. Thank you for sharing!



Mine is the only Infini 30 on there now and they are asking $2950 for it.  It is in excellent condition and has everything - papers, lock, keys, etc but I definitely enjoyed carrying it for 2 months (not everyday). I personally would just prefer buying brand new for that price but since it's discontinued, someone might pay it.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Glad to hear good things about them. Normally the thread is about how awful they are..


----------



## img

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats! I saw your bag on their site yesterday!



Yep.  Popped up yesterday!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

img said:


> I just wanted to share my terrific experience with Fashionphile.
> 
> I decided to sell my Infini Speedy 30 in order to help fund my HG (Black Speedy 30).  I submitted pics to Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  Fashionphile offered me $250 more than Yoogi's on a direct buy so I decided to sell to them.  I boxed up my bag and took it to Fed Ex.  Fashionphile provides you with a fully insured free shipping label.  When Fashionphile received my item, they emailed me to let me know it arrived.  The very next day, they cut me a check!! I received the check just two business days later!  What a pleasant selling experience!


I have sold to them 3-4 times.... great experience each time.  Prompt payment and answers emails quickly.... nothing but good things to say about them.  I just saw that you sent yours there, and I sent my 25 there too!  In fact I think they were posted the very same day, LOL.

Haven't done an official reveal yet, but (you guessed it) I fell in LoVe with that Speedy in Noir and knew that I had to have it.  So bye bye to little Infini....   I am sure she will find a new home.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Markxmikesmom said:


> Glad to hear good things about them. Normally the thread is about how awful they are..


I think that the negative comments I have seen on here are from people buying rather than selling.  Although I have seen some buyers with positive experiences, too.  They have been completely professional when I have sold to them.  Plus they give you a more reasonable quote.


----------



## img

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> I have sold to them 3-4 times.... great experience each time.  Prompt payment and answers emails quickly.... nothing but good things to say about them.  I just saw that you sent yours there, and I sent my 25 there too!  In fact I think they were posted the very same day, LOL.
> 
> Haven't done an official reveal yet, but (you guessed it) I fell in LoVe with that Speedy in Noir and knew that I had to have it.  So bye bye to little Infini....   I am sure she will find a new home.



Awww, congrats to you!!  I'm so thrilled with my Black.  Totally lost money on it and had to fork over even more for the Black, but it was so worth it.  DH thinks I'm insane!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

img said:


> Awww, congrats to you!!  I'm so thrilled with my Black.  Totally lost money on it and had to fork over even more for the Black, but it was so worth it.  DH thinks I'm insane!



Haha... well, we are all a little crazy...

I had planned to keep the Infini, and as soon as I saw the black I knew....
I was actually looking for a black leather bag last summer when I bought the Infini, so I have it now.  Also, I LOVE the light lining and ~ although the 25 fit all my stuff ~ I LOVE the size 30.


----------



## DRJones616

GayleLV said:


> More from a buying experience here - Fashionphile is indeed amazing. i was skeptical about them at 1st (from reading bad stuff >.< sorry, guilty of that) and from one weird email response i got on an item inquiry...but decided to give it a go anyways with buying 2 other items in the future. needless to say, i am beyond joyful and they are amazing to work with.  maybe i will trying selling to them next if the need arise XD


I absolutely love fashionphile, I have purchased quite a few things from them. Their customer service has been excellent.


----------



## img

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Haha... well, we are all a little crazy...
> 
> I had planned to keep the Infini, and as soon as I saw the black I knew....
> I was actually looking for a black leather bag last summer when I bought the Infini, so I have it now.  Also, I LOVE the light lining and ~ although the 25 fit all my stuff ~ I LOVE the size 30.



Me too on all accounts.  I don't carry much, but I prefer the 30 size plus I like having the extra room, just in case.  A sweater, a water bottle, a book, a magazine are all things I could carry if I chose to.  I don't, but I like knowing I can, you know?  I knew once I had my Black Beauty I would never use my Infini so it was pointless to keep her.  I much prefer the light interior, AND I feel super special since my bag is a first production and MIF!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

img said:


> Me too on all accounts.  I don't carry much, but I prefer the 30 size plus I like having the extra room, just in case.  A sweater, a water bottle, a book, a magazine are all things I could carry if I chose to.  I don't, but I like knowing I can, you know?  I knew once I had my Black Beauty I would never use my Infini so it was pointless to keep her.  I much prefer the light interior, AND I feel super special since my bag is a first production and MIF!



ITA.... there is something special about first production.  Now all my bags are MIF, except my MIS Artsy.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

img said:


> Mine is the only Infini 30 on there now and they are asking $2950 for it.  It is in excellent condition and has everything - papers, lock, keys, etc but I definitely enjoyed carrying it for 2 months (not everyday). I personally would just prefer buying brand new for that price but since it's discontinued, someone might pay it.


Plus they are saving about $250 or so in tax....


----------



## matahari

I've had a good experiences with Yoogis Closet.  They pay promptly, answer promptly and I know they only made $300 on my Louis Vuitton Galliera because it sold for $1100 and they cut me a check for 800+. 
They are a class act.


----------



## img

matahari said:


> I've had a good experiences with Yoogis Closet.  They pay promptly, answer promptly and I know they only made $300 on my Louis Vuitton Galliera because it sold for $1100 and they cut me a check for 800+.
> They are a class act.



Not knocking Yoogi's at all.  I think they are great.  I'm just praising Fashionhile because of my experience and when I did my research on them, I saw lots of bashing so I thought I would write a positive review that will hopefully help others.


----------



## blumster

I absolutely love Fashionphile- I have had all excellent experiences with buying from them and customer service has been more than helpful (I am on a first name basis with Kara who usually answers the phone).  Their prices are a bit higher than Yoogi's but I ran into a problem with Yoogis when I returned too many items.  They now charge me a 15% restocking fee to return- I will not be purchasing from them anymore&#8230;..  Fashionphile has my business now


----------



## Markxmikesmom

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Plus they are saving about $250 or so in tax....



We have to pay tax in California..


----------



## Needanotherbag

Good to hear!  I've purchased two items from FP and have been really happy with them.  I love their layaway option too.


----------



## Genette

Awesome! Good to know you had a smooth process and more money in your pocket. Congrats!!


----------



## sleeping

img said:


> I just wanted to share my terrific experience with Fashionphile.
> 
> I decided to sell my Infini Speedy 30 in order to help fund my HG (Black Speedy 30).  I submitted pics to Fashionphile and Yoogi's.  Fashionphile offered me $250 more than Yoogi's on a direct buy so I decided to sell to them.  I boxed up my bag and took it to Fed Ex.  Fashionphile provides you with a fully insured free shipping label.  When Fashionphile received my item, they emailed me to let me know it arrived.  The very next day, they cut me a check!! I received the check just two business days later!  What a pleasant selling experience!


Congratulations! I did see the FP has made some improvements and the best thing I like about them is when you return the item, you don't need to pay for yourself, they give you the free shipping label. 
I don't buy from them often because I don't want to pay the tax but they are doing better job than before.


----------



## Luvthebag2

Thank you for sharing your experience. This information is good to know if I ever decide to sell.


----------



## mumar_k

I sold my pochette to yoogis because they offered me more than fashionphile. Almost $50 more. 

Last I purchased a Sully from fashionphile. The picture show very little patina on the leather but in real had darkened a bit. I was disappointed with that. I have a feeling that this Sully bag was sold to someone before me and returned within 3 months (they have buy back within  three months). After the return, they repost the bag with the old pics thus not showing the patina. That's my theory !!!! Also some leather parts had scuffs but in the picture showed in new condition. I wish they re took the pictures and posted it. 

On the other hand the other bag I purchased from fashionphile was in 10/10 condition and as described.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Markxmikesmom said:


> We have to pay tax in California..



Oh, that's right... what a bummer!  We have a high tax rate here, so I always factor that in when buying pre-loved!


----------



## Needanotherbag

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Oh, that's right... what a bummer!  We have a high tax rate here, so I always factor that in when buying pre-loved!



Same when I buy from Yoogies...we have almost 10% sales tax!  On the other hand though, I order an item and its on my porch the next day by noon


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Needanotherbag said:


> Same when I buy from Yoogies...we have almost 10% sales tax!  On the other hand though, I order an item and its on my porch the next day by noon



Now that fast delivery would be great!  It takes a week to get here after I order from Yoogi's... the waiting is SOOO hard!  We have almost 10% tax here too, so the savings is nice!


----------



## scndlslv

MissMcCrocodile said:


> Has anyone ever made a puchase from Fashionphile? They have their own website as well as on eBay.  I've been burned before on eBay and I'm a little gun shy.  But they have a purse I REALLY want. Help!


I have. I got my LE Watercolor Speedy. I was very happy with them and my beautiful bag overall. Just be sure to pay using PayPal for added protection as there were some issues for folks who paid by credit card awhile back.


----------



## bagcrazy1

Fashionphile or yoogis, its a hit or miss. I feel fashionphile does not care about their customer as much as yoogis does.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Positive buying experiences x 2 and currently in the middle of a selling experience on consignment so far so good just waiting on some lucky buyer to snatch up my item! lol the tax is the only negative part of buying from there  they usually do offer more to sell but not always! Yoogis has offered me more on a couple occasions!


----------



## Chanelcc

Jagger said:


> Yes I have a CHANEL I want to sell fastnot consign, SELL!
> I'll try Yooogie! And avoid FF.Yoogi is Better than Ann's??


Just chiming in, does Yoogis takes items for sale without consignment? If so i guess the amount you get will be very small compared to what they sell it for.


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanelcc said:


> Just chiming in, does Yoogis takes items for sale without consignment? If so i guess the amount you get will be very small compared to what they sell it for.



Yes, Yoogi does buy bags outright, but their offer will be less than if you consigned the bag.


----------



## Chanelcc

*schmoo* said:


> Yes, Yoogi does buy bags outright, but their offer will be less than if you consigned the bag.


Thanks schmoo, infact i have tried selling with them but they said they dont take my item since it was exotic leather bag!!


----------



## luv2run41

sleeping said:


> Congratulations! I did see the FP has made some improvements and the best thing I like about them is when you return the item, you don't need to pay for yourself, they give you the free shipping label.
> I don't buy from them often because I don't want to pay the tax but they are doing better job than before.



I just sent in my leopard speedy and checked buyout.  I hate to ask or embarrass myself but does that mean same as plain buying?  I was very honest about condition
which is just about new and hopefully will receive atleast the low amount of the buyout range.  I was very nervous about just mailing my LV bag even with the "contract" and label.  WHen I went into my fashionphile acount it did not show I shipped anything but I was able to print a free label from their site and Fedex accepted it.  I just checked tracking and it is due to deliver next Tuesday.  If this sale goes well I have some other bags.  They seem fair.  Thank you for sharing your experience I am less nervous now and will let everyone know how my experience goes


----------



## sleeping

luv2run41 said:


> I just sent in my leopard speedy and checked buyout.  I hate to ask or embarrass myself but does that mean same as plain buying?  I was very honest about condition
> which is just about new and hopefully will receive atleast the low amount of the buyout range.  I was very nervous about just mailing my LV bag even with the "contract" and label.  WHen I went into my fashionphile acount it did not show I shipped anything but I was able to print a free label from their site and Fedex accepted it.  I just checked tracking and it is due to deliver next Tuesday.  If this sale goes well I have some other bags.  They seem fair.  Thank you for sharing your experience I am less nervous now and will let everyone know how my experience goes




If you checked buyout, they will give you the buyout quote again after they received your item. If you use their fedex label, Fp should insure your item so there is nothing to worry about. Good luck on the selling!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luv2run41 said:


> I just sent in my leopard speedy and checked buyout.  I hate to ask or embarrass myself but does that mean same as plain buying?  I was very honest about condition
> which is just about new and hopefully will receive atleast the low amount of the buyout range.  I was very nervous about just mailing my LV bag even with the "contract" and label.  WHen I went into my fashionphile acount it did not show I shipped anything but I was able to print a free label from their site and Fedex accepted it.  I just checked tracking and it is due to deliver next Tuesday.  If this sale goes well I have some other bags.  They seem fair.  Thank you for sharing your experience I am less nervous now and will let everyone know how my experience goes



Did you not like the Leo speedy? It's such a pretty bag!


----------



## luv2run41

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you not like the Leo speedy? It's such a pretty bag!





I discovered Chanel.  I sold 2 Lv to buy a pink flap.  I am seriously considering selling my vernis alma pm indian rose and blue lagoon to buy a jumbo black flap.  Just still deciding. I end up regretting selling alot of the time  I almost listed my beloved trevi but decided not to.


----------



## twosmallwonders

luv2run41 said:


> I just sent in my leopard speedy and checked buyout.  I hate to ask or embarrass myself but does that mean same as plain buying?  I was very honest about condition
> which is just about new and hopefully will receive atleast the low amount of the buyout range.  I was very nervous about just mailing my LV bag even with the "contract" and label.  WHen I went into my fashionphile acount it did not show I shipped anything but I was able to print a free label from their site and Fedex accepted it.  I just checked tracking and it is due to deliver next Tuesday.  If this sale goes well I have some other bags.  They seem fair.  Thank you for sharing your experience I am less nervous now and will let everyone know how my experience goes




OMG you sold this bag!  so sad!! Yep if you checked buyout you get paid right away well they issue payment to a suspense account and then they issue you a check on their 'payday' so they call it. For me it took maybe 4 days. If you hose PayPal or direct deposit it might be faster I suppose.  With consignment you do not hey paid until someone buys your item.


----------



## twosmallwonders

twosmallwonders said:


> Positive buying experiences x 2 and currently in the middle of a selling experience on consignment so far so good just waiting on some lucky buyer to snatch up my item! lol the tax is the only negative part of buying from there  they usually do offer more to sell but not always! Yoogis has offered me more on a couple occasions!




Just to add - my item sold right away within hours of being posted for 30% more than they quoted me! 5 days later they issued my check - that was 2-3 days ago I'm expecting the check probably today   so happy great experiences so far!


----------



## jsmdesign

twosmallwonders said:


> Just to add - my item sold right away within hours of being posted for 30% more than they quoted me! 5 days later they issued my check - that was 2-3 days ago I'm expecting the check probably today   so happy great experiences so far!


Im just curious what did you sell? Im considering consigning my celine trapeze and a prada tote. hoping to sell them quick to buy a LV Empreinte Bandouliere! im worried my Trapeze will take a while to sell on Yoogis.


----------



## jsmdesign

luv2run41 said:


> I discovered Chanel.  I sold 2 Lv to buy a pink flap.  I am seriously considering selling my vernis alma pm indian rose and blue lagoon to buy a jumbo black flap.  Just still deciding. I end up regretting selling alot of the time  I almost listed my beloved trevi but decided not to.


I love the Leopard Speedy! did you hate that it didnt have a strap? Ill have to check it out once they put it up. Im torn between that speedy and the empreinte.


----------



## twosmallwonders

jsmdesign said:


> Im just curious what did you sell? Im considering consigning my celine trapeze and a prada tote. hoping to sell them quick to buy a LV Empreinte Bandouliere! im worried my Trapeze will take a while to sell on Yoogis.




It was a ltd ed T&B mini Pochette 

I just had two items I sold to yoogis for buyout too and that was also a really excellent experience!


----------



## hawaii_girl808

I'd like to tell everyone my feedback on my experience with Fashionphile. They were absolutely amazing to sell with. I went to a local consignment shop who offered me only $1,300 for my Chanel GST in good condition. Fashionphile offered me $1,875. I boxed up my purse, taped on the prepaid fedex label, shipped it off, they received it in almost a week.... Cut me a check on the same day they received it and I received the check not even a week later!! I would absolutely sell with them again and it also makes me confident about buying from them if I choose to look for more bags in the future!! I would absolutely recommend them to everyone and anyone I know!


----------



## sequoia

I've had a great experience selling at Fashionphile. Sold an LV canvas bag and a all leather Gucci bag. I was shocked on how fast they both sold, less than a week. Usually Gucci doesn't sell as quick so I picked the option where I would get less $ for the handbag being sold.


----------



## kait1261

I'd purchase from fashionphile in a heartbeat, but I feel their items are overpriced..


----------



## jsmdesign

Ladies I have to say I was skeptical of fashionphile but I got my quote with in hours and for higher then yoogis! Yoogis took several days to get a quote. I guess fashionphile may be more pricey cause they pay out more? Either way I'm definitely selling to them.


----------



## img

hawaii_girl808 said:


> I'd like to tell everyone my feedback on my experience with Fashionphile. They were absolutely amazing to sell with. I went to a local consignment shop who offered me only $1,300 for my Chanel GST in good condition. Fashionphile offered me $1,875. I boxed up my purse, taped on the prepaid fedex label, shipped it off, they received it in almost a week.... Cut me a check on the same day they received it and I received the check not even a week later!! I would absolutely sell with them again and it also makes me confident about buying from them if I choose to look for more bags in the future!! I would absolutely recommend them to everyone and anyone I know!



So glad!!


----------



## img

luv2run41 said:


> I just sent in my leopard speedy and checked buyout.  I hate to ask or embarrass myself but does that mean same as plain buying?  I was very honest about condition
> which is just about new and hopefully will receive atleast the low amount of the buyout range.  I was very nervous about just mailing my LV bag even with the "contract" and label.  WHen I went into my fashionphile acount it did not show I shipped anything but I was able to print a free label from their site and Fedex accepted it.  I just checked tracking and it is due to deliver next Tuesday.  If this sale goes well I have some other bags.  They seem fair.  Thank you for sharing your experience I am less nervous now and will let everyone know how my experience goes



Buy out is a direct buy.  They pay you as soon as they authenticate your item.  In my case, I got exactly what they quoted me and they cut the check the very next day.


----------



## chloec

I saw a bag on fashionphile that I'm considering purchasing and this thread is making it difficult.


----------



## MAGJES

pinkstars said:


> I don't know if anyone notice, but this site resell a lot of their items after a certain price drop. after two to three 10% discount, if it's not sold then they remove it from their website and readd couple weeks later again to their website for the original listing price (not discounted price).
> 
> Could anyone confirm?





Rouge H said:


> I thought at my mind was playing tricks on me you are correct!



I think the item "reappears" .....because they sold it and the buyer returned it (they have a 7 days return policy).


----------



## momlovesLV

Happy Thursday!

I bought a LE from Fashionphile last fall. I just received an email from them offering to buy it back. It's the only item I've purchased from, is that a normal procedure from Fashionphile?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## axcarter

momlovesLV said:


> Happy Thursday!
> 
> I bought a LE from Fashionphile last fall. I just received an email from them offering to buy it back. It's the only item I've purchased from, is that a normal procedure from Fashionphile?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Idk about it being "normal" but I'm sure they'd like to buy it back because it's worth more now and they could probably make more from it. Or else someone that works there wants it. 
What did you buy and do you use it often? Are you thinking of selling it back?


----------



## sgj99

yes, this has become the norm for them.  if you're not interested in selling back your bag just delete the e-mail.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

I've received emails asking to purchase back what was sold to me. I think it makes perfect sense. They pay you 30% less than what you paid then they sell it to someone else for what you paid or more. If they keep making that 30%, receive the product back and sell it again...you are basically paying to borrow the bag.


----------



## bugn

Yes its normal. I LOVE fashionphile and they just want to let you know, if your bored with it, they will buy it back.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Ditto what Bugn said.  I love Fashionphile, too, and every item I have received from them has arrived better than pictured.


----------



## sushigirl

lovethe1urwith said:


> Ditto what Bugn said.  I love Fashionphile, too, and every item I have received from them has arrived better than pictured.


Ooh, this is good or know! I'm always day late, dollar short with yoogis ..:shame:might have to brach out to other places..


----------



## Satya83

I had two items on layaway with Fashionphile, and after finding and reading this thread I was really nervous about completing the purchases. I decided to pay for one item in full. I received a confirmation email that the package was sent, and the bag arrived well packed and in great condition. I ended up having to cancel the other layaway, so I notified them by email. They responded quickly and I also received my refund pretty fast too. Not sure if my experience is atypical and a one off, but just thought I would share it.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

lovethe1urwith said:


> ditto what bugn said.  I love fashionphile, too, and every item i have received from them has arrived better than pictured.


+1


----------



## Lizzys

lovethe1urwith said:


> Ditto what Bugn said.  I love Fashionphile, too, and every item I have received from them has arrived better than pictured.



That is good to know.  I saw two things I really liked in the last two days and thought about them each a minute too long and they were gone.  Next time I won't think about it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Satya83 said:


> I had two items on layaway with Fashionphile, and after finding and reading this thread I was really nervous about completing the purchases. I decided to pay for one item in full. I received a confirmation email that the package was sent, and the bag arrived well packed and in great condition. I ended up having to cancel the other layaway, so I notified them by email. They responded quickly and I also received my refund pretty fast too. Not sure if my experience is atypical and a one off, but just thought I would share it.


 

Certainly this  experience sheds new light on dealing with Fashionphile

Perhaps they are paying more attention to & correcting their former ways


----------



## jp91401

Yup thats normal.i think they have like a 60 day or 90 day buy back on the item you purchased. Its just incase you are bored with your purchase and not have the hassle in listing or selling it yourself.. They always send me this message too, but i never sell back my purchased bags..hehehe


----------



## momlovesLV

Thanks everyone! I had no idea they did this! I bought the blue Paillettes speedy last fall and was surprised when I saw that email this morning, but I love it too much to sell it back!
It's nice they do that though for their customers!


----------



## LoveLE

I've purchased shoes and a couple of bags from FP and have not had any problems with them to date and I hope I never will. I would say from personal experience that FP would be my first choice for second hand purchases.


----------



## Fly66

Hi--I have made several Bal purchases from Fashionphile recently. Since I am new to this and their site I had the bags authenticated on PF and all checked out. All arrived and were well packaged and in nicer than as described condition with the exception of one bag which had some undisclosed but very minor fraying on one handle (not very noticeable and I believe correctable so am keeping the otherwise lovely bag.) One item I decided to return because I did not care for the color in real life-will update with how the return transaction goes. It is nerve wracking to buy pre-loved but so worth it when you get a good one!


----------



## chloec

I've purchased a blue electric birkin from fashionphile just 2 weeks ago after the bag was authenticated here on purseforum. Bag arrived within 3 days. The same week i also sent a bolide to Fashionphile. They updated my account within 3 days of receiving it, and mailed out the check in 2 days. I already have the check on hand. 

I was worried about how the transaction would go after reading this thread, but went ahead with the purchase thinking I had a guarantee from my bank if anything happens to my transaction. 

I would recommend them due to the successful first two transactions.


----------



## Frivole88

So far i never had any bad experience from Fashionphile. i will still continue to do business with them.


----------



## DRJones616

kristinlorraine said:


> So far i never had any bad experience from Fashionphile. i will still continue to do business with them.


I agree, I have purchased a few things from Fashionphile and the experience has been great. Questions are answered promptly and their items have arrived well package and better than described.


----------



## Fly66

Fly66 said:


> Hi--I have made several Bal purchases from Fashionphile recently. Since I am new to this and their site I had the bags authenticated on PF and all checked out. All arrived and were well packaged and in nicer than as described condition with the exception of one bag which had some undisclosed but very minor fraying on one handle (not very noticeable and I believe correctable so am keeping the otherwise lovely bag.) One item I decided to return because I did not care for the color in real life-will update with how the return transaction goes. It is nerve wracking to buy pre-loved but so worth it when you get a good one!


 
Just wanted to update my post--my return was handled very smoothly.  The item was back up on their site for sale the day after Fed Ex delivered it (FP pays the FedEx cost to return) and I had my money back later that same day.  I would not hesitate to order from them again-and in fact in waitng for another order right now...


----------



## yack

I went ahead and bought a bag from Fashionphile in spite of some of the negative reviews I read. Fortunately, it was a good experience for me. Shipping took longer than expected for the price I paid, but I am really happy with the bag. It was listed as being in "Excellent" condition but I think it looks brand new. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## jakesmama

I have had great experiences with Fashionphile. I purchased two Louis Vuitton items and both were in even better condition than described. I look forward to going back for more!


----------



## Louislover1213

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.




Hey just wondering how this turned out for you? I bought a bag from them and now I'm scared  to send it back?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louislover1213 said:


> Hey just wondering how this turned out for you? I bought a bag from them and now I'm scared  to send it back?


 


Why be scared to return something? What is their return policy?


----------



## lallybelle

Louislover1213 said:


> Hey just wondering how this turned out for you? I bought a bag from them and now I'm scared  to send it back?



Don't be scared, you can even get a fed ex label from them. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Luvbolide

Louislover1213 said:


> Hey just wondering how this turned out for you? I bought a bag from them and now I'm scared  to send it back?





Don't expect an answer to your question - the thread is several years and OP is no longer a TPFer.


----------



## czaria909

I have purchased 11 items from fashionphile.com , however, the items are extremely minor such as a neverfull GM, glasses,  necklace and bracelet.  Also,  I have returned a LV signature belt back to them because I received Red light from the LV store in Orange County. Nevertheless,  I would like them to take better pictures on items that has damages to them. For example, if there is missing material or rubbed marks take a pic of that particular area instead of customers having to enlarge a photo and play around with it... show customers there is nothing to hide.

And, I don't have anything against this company,  nor that I am advertising for anyone to surf their page. Is was my experience.


----------



## DThull

Which option is better to consign the handbag you want to sell or direct sell? I have a brand new celine phantom smooth black leather that I want to sell but I don't want to take a big hit when selling it especially since I never used it. I bought a croc embossed phantom which is what I wanted in the first place but didn't think I would find it. I have the receipts, tags, care cards, and dust bag for the phantom. What are my options. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

DThull said:


> Which option is better to consign the handbag you want to sell or direct sell? I have a brand new celine phantom smooth black leather that I want to sell but I don't want to take a big hit when selling it especially since I never used it. I bought a croc embossed phantom which is what I wanted in the first place but didn't think I would find it. I have the receipts, tags, care cards, and dust bag for the phantom. What are my options. Any help would be appreciated.



You will get more with consignment but you have to wait longer usually for the money. 
Good luck!


----------



## twosmallwonders

markxmikesmom said:


> you will get more with consignment but you have to wait longer usually for the money.
> 
> Good luck!




+1


----------



## LoveLE

I recently shipping an LV agenda to them and it's scheduled to arrive on Tuesday, let's how how smooth the process of selling with them is since all of my buying experience has been positive.


----------



## Louislover1213

lallybelle said:


> Don't be scared, you can even get a fed ex label from them. It's not a big deal.





Okay thanks other people were saying it took a long time to get refunded


----------



## Louislover1213

czaria909 said:


> I have purchased 11 items from fashionphile.com , however, the items are extremely minor such as a neverfull GM, glasses,  necklace and bracelet.  Also,  I have returned a LV signature belt back to them because I received Red light from the LV store in Orange County. Nevertheless,  I would like them to take better pictures on items that has damages to them. For example, if there is missing material or rubbed marks take a pic of that particular area instead of customers having to enlarge a photo and play around with it... show customers there is nothing to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> And, I don't have anything against this company,  nor that I am advertising for anyone to surf their page. Is was my experience.




Thanks for your story. I totally agree that they should take more photos of marks stains et


----------



## dialv

I have bought and sold items with FP and all have worked out top notch. Everything from emails, to packing, to payments went smooth. My first bag bought through them was in 2006, and I just bought a Chanel woc. My experience was really good. Hope that helps.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

just wanted to let people know they put this goyard black/black USED St. Louis GM tote up for $1495. Brand new it is only $1315. What a rip-off.

http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-St.-Louis-GM-Black-57763


----------



## Longchamp

lilPinkBunnies said:


> just wanted to let people know they put this goyard black/black USED St. Louis GM tote up for $1495. Brand new it is only $1315. What a rip-off.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-St.-Louis-GM-Black-57763



Maybe they saw your post.  They dropped the price by $100.


----------



## dodobird

Has anyone ever had bad experiences buying from Fashionphile.com 
Thank You all in adavance


----------



## italianlolita

I haven't had any problems with Fashionphile, both buying and selling.


----------



## Venessa84

I've bought 2 items from them in the last month and both times was pretty good.  The only issue I had is with my first order, they called and had a million questions.  She explained it was because it was my first order, I have 2 residences (financial stuff is linked to one and I wanted it mailed to my other), and they wanted to prevent any fraudulent purchases.  But other than that, no issues. The items rcvd were better than pictured.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

My hubby just purchase a Kusama waves red NF for me last month and they were great. The bag is in pretty much new condition and better than the pics.


----------



## for3v3rz

I purchase from them once. The watercolor speedy key did not fit the lock. So I emailed them and let them know the issue. They credited me for the lock. Else my item was as described.


----------



## Surreal25

No problems here. Item was described and excellent and it was in new, never used condition.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

I have had two recent problems with Fashionphile's shipping.

Twice in the last month, they shipped items in a box that was too shallow.  The boxes were bumped out from the pressure of the item in the ill-fitting box, and they travelled across the country that way.  I could not believe they would select a box that did not fit the item -- twice!  I returned the first item for a full refund; the second I received today and will return tomorrow.  They pay for return shipping, and the CSR said they would refund my original 2-day shipping charge for the item I received today.

Most of the items I have purchased from them have been as good or better than described.  Two items were not.  The item I received today was advertised as excellent with no exceptions.  It definitely is not.  The hardware (zipper) was scuffed and part of the canvas was frayed.  Another time the item was as described, but they did not mention the horribly tarnished hardware.  Because the item was LE, I kept it.

I am going to slow down on my pre-loved purchases.  I don't want the disappointment or inconvenience.  Once I acquire a couple more discontinued pieces that I have wanted for years, I will stick with brand-new from LV.

Would I recommend Fashiophile?  Yes, but I also recommend giving specific shipping instructions.  (Silly me: I forgot to specify that they should chose a box that fits the item!)   Also, if you are not happy, make sure that you return the item within the time frame (one week for Fashionphile).

Because of their return policy, I recommend Fashionphile and Yoogi's over eBay (except for the legit sellers that accept returns) or The Real Real.

HTH! Good luck!


----------



## Msbuffy100

I have bought two items from them with zero issues.  One was just last week.  I love both items.


----------



## charleston-mom

Better authenticate.  Before purchase and after.  They have been caught listing counterfeit bags at LEAST five times or more by purse forum members.


----------



## Tulip2

I have purchased several items that were described as like new or excellent condition...and they were.  For the most part they looked like they had never been carried.

I've also had them all packed very securely, so no problem there.

I would recommend Fashionphile.  I've bought some LE's and discontinued items and I've been very happy with them.


----------



## BauHausFrau

vernis-lover said:


> I cannot comment on authenticity or otherwise of this particular item but I did once rip the datecode from an Alma by accident, obviously pulled it too hard trying to read it!  And yes, my bag was authentic!!



I accidentally ripped the hologram tag from a Chanel bag once. It was a little older, about 6 years & I was trying to pull it into a position to photograph it. It can happen.


----------



## BauHausFrau

lilPinkBunnies said:


> just wanted to let people know they put this goyard black/black USED St. Louis GM tote up for $1495. Brand new it is only $1315. What a rip-off.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GOYARD-Chevron-St.-Louis-GM-Black-57763



This seems to be common on resale sites. I see it on Portero all the time. Or else they'll sell something in "well used" (bad) condition for $50-100 off the price of a new one. Call it pre-loved all you like, but used merchandise should have a used price. 
Even unused merchandise from a secondhand store should be significantly marked down because you miss out on all the perks of shopping in the boutique & building a relationship with an SA.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I recently purchased a hard-to-find item from FP and had a wonderful experience. The item was authentic, arrived quickly, and was in perfect condition. I have to admit I was a bit nervous because of all the negative experiences other people have had with this company, but I decided to take a chance because I'd been looking everywhere for this item. I'm glad I gave them a try!


----------



## MAGJES

HermesNewbie said:


> I recently purchased a hard-to-find item from FP and had a wonderful experience. The item was authentic, arrived quickly, and was in perfect condition. I have to admit I was a bit nervous because of all the negative experiences other people have had with this company, but I decided to take a chance because I'd been looking everywhere for this item. I'm glad I gave them a try!


----------



## czaria909

moi et mes sacs said:


> That looks terrible. I would cry if I received that. Hopefully you will get a quick refund.



Omg, the posted bag is completely trash. That is plain NASTY with bacteria written all over it!


----------



## beekmanhill

Are Fashionphile prices to the seller equivalent to what one would get on eBay, considering fees, etc?


----------



## *schmoo*

beekmanhill said:


> Are Fashionphile prices to the seller equivalent to what one would get on eBay, considering fees, etc?




No, you would get more if you sold on eBay yourself, but the trade off is being more exposed to scammers.


----------



## beekmanhill

beekmanhill said:


> Are Fashionphile prices to the seller equivalent to what one would get on eBay, considering fees, etc?


Thanks, so far I've had no scammers, only PITA's. Oh take that back, one scammer, but I won the case.   I think I'll get a quote from FashionP and decide.  Thanks a lot for your experience.


----------



## uadjit

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks, so far I've had no scammers, only PITA's. Oh take that back, one scammer, but I won the case.   I think I'll get a quote from FashionP and decide.  Thanks a lot for your experience.



It really depends on the bag. Sometimes FP quotes are comparable to what you'd get on eBay if you factor in the fees you pay to eBay and PP and the cost of shipping (FP will deduct a fee for PP if that's how you choose to be paid, though).  

It never hurts to get a quote. Hope yours is generous.


----------



## CTD

I'm having some problems with Fashionphile at the moment and it's funny, coz I'm reading complaint posts from way back (2008) regarding the same thing - communication. 6 years has passed and one would think that would be plenty of time for them to smarten up and do something about their communications or lack thereof.

3 emails so far and no response. My purchased item is being held at a Fedex depot awaiting correct documentations from them and even the customs officer at FedEx said they return a lot of Fashionphile's shipment back to them because they don't receive correct invoices for parcels to be released and that there's simply no communication from them. Which means lots of customers not receiving their purchases. 

This didn't happen the one other time I purchased from them, so why can't they keep it consistent?


----------



## uadjit

CTD said:


> I'm having some problems with Fashionphile at the moment and it's funny, coz I'm reading complaint posts from way back (2008) regarding the same thing - communication. 6 years has passed and one would think that would be plenty of time for them to smarten up and do something about their communications or lack thereof.
> 
> 3 emails so far and no response. My purchased item is being held at a Fedex depot awaiting correct documentations from them and even the customs officer at FedEx said they return a lot of Fashionphile's shipment back to them because they don't receive correct invoices for parcels to be released and that there's simply no communication from them. Which means lots of customers not receiving their purchases.
> 
> This didn't happen the one other time I purchased from them, so why can't they keep it consistent?



Can you call them on the phone? That seems to be more effective in getting them to take action.


----------



## CTD

^ yea...looks like I will have to.  Emails just seemed like a convenient first port of call, especially from "down under" (Australia)


----------



## uadjit

CTD said:


> ^ yea...looks like I will have to.  Emails just seemed like a convenient first port of call, especially from "down under" (Australia)




I don't blame you. If you can get them on the phone I'd mention that it is very inconvenient for you to call but  necessary because they didn't respond to your emails.


----------



## MsCandice

The thing that gets me about Fashionphile is they seem to care little about customer loyalty. The other day I ordered an LV bag from them in excellent condition inside and out. They called me to tell me that before they shipped it they noticed the ring on the bag strap was broken.The bag I ordered was originally priced by them at over $1500 and had  been automatically marked down twice (they mark down items 10% at 30  days and 20% if over 60 days) so the bag was marked down to $1276.  They have several of this particular bag listed and had one in comparable condition clean on the inside and out. I told them I would like the only comparable bag they had (the only one with no pen marks on the inside) which was listed for $1395 but at the $1276 price.  They told me they couldn't give me the bag for that price because the bag is on consignment. They offered me no solution, no alternative, no anything. In fact, it has been a week now and the broken bag is still listed, so I suppose they may have sent it out for repair and intend to sell it still. I have made a few purchases from them for a couple of discontinued Chanel items for over 7k over the past couple of years and recently received a quote from them to sell 4k of merchandise with them. I feel like they have just given me the finger and could get care less about customer service or my business.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does anyone have experience dropping off items to sell/consign in person at the their b&m shops?  Were you able to collect your check the same day (if doing buyout)?  If you do the consignment option do they put your stuff on display in that shop or does it go online (or both)?  If you dropped off consignment goods in person does that same store mail you a check or can they do paypal?

For things like Hermes SLGs, CDCs and CL shoes has anyone actually gotten lower than their estimated consignment price? 

Is it possible to track the progress of your item online (ie, posted online, sold, payment verified, etc) or do they just email you to alert you the item sold? 

Has anyone had FP direct deposit their payment? I feel a little weird giving them my bank info.  Positive experiences with this?

I feel 100% dealing with Yoogis but reading some this thread on FP makes me nervous to consign with them. Thanks!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Pazdzernika said:


> Does anyone have experience dropping off items to sell/consign in person at the their b&m shops?  Were you able to collect your check the same day (if doing buyout)?  If you do the consignment option do they put your stuff on display in that shop or does it go online (or both)?  If you dropped off consignment goods in person does that same store mail you a check or can they do paypal?
> 
> For things like Hermes SLGs, CDCs and CL shoes has anyone actually gotten lower than their estimated consignment price?
> 
> Is it possible to track the progress of your item online (ie, posted online, sold, payment verified, etc) or do they just email you to alert you the item sold?
> 
> Has anyone had FP direct deposit their payment? I feel a little weird giving them my bank info.  Positive experiences with this?
> 
> I feel 100% dealing with Yoogis but reading some this thread on FP makes me nervous to consign with them. Thanks!




I have never done in person but I did mail my item I chose consignment they had it up on the site in a day or two and you can track the progress online. I requested a check and I received it within a week. You can do paypal but they deduct from the payout the pp fees. I did not do the bank deposit but I work in banking you cannot withdrawal money with just an account Number and routing number --- that being said I still wouldn't opt for this option.  Oh and I received more for my item than quoted it was an LV SLG


----------



## Pazdzernika

Thanks so much for the reply, twosmallwonders!  Your items were up within a day or two? That's surprisingly good turn around time.  I thought most people said it took 1-2 weeks to account for them needing to take pictures and stuff.  Ok, might do some business with them. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly cause I'm terrified of trying to sell premier designer goods on eBay.  I hate that I'm losing a lot of money on new items (but their quotes have almost all been much higher than YC).


----------



## twosmallwonders

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks so much for the reply, twosmallwonders!  Your items were up within a day or two? That's surprisingly good turn around time.  I thought most people said it took 1-2 weeks to account for them needing to take pictures and stuff.  Ok, might do some business with them. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly cause I'm terrified of trying to sell premier designer goods on eBay.  I hate that I'm losing a lot of money on new items (but their quotes have almost all been much higher than YC).




Yes it was SuPeR fast - I mailed them the item they got it the next day and it was one more day maybe 2 at the most then it was up and it was sold later that day!  Very pleasant experience.  I always get quotes with both YC and FP it's odd some stuff is higher one one and others the opposite! YC is great too though and I love the 10% more you get as a credit toward stuff off their site


----------



## jesspursldy

How many of you have bought preloved from Fashionphile.com? What did you order and did you have good results?  I just ordered a mini Noe today from there and anxiously awaiting her arrival.


----------



## jesspursldy

P.s. I'll post pictures of Miss Noe when I her


----------



## Surreal25

No problems, buying and selling.


----------



## Jazzyz

Bought a dentelle fersen. Beautiful and better than described.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I've bought several purses from Fashionphile and I've never had a problem. Customer service has always been great, the item comes fast, and is usually better than described. I've since sold the items and the new owners were equally as pleased as I was!


----------



## thanks sixx

I trust only two sources for on-line preloved LV...Fashionphile and Yoogi's.   
Both are totally trustworthy and have great customer service. 


I prefer Yoogi's, since they will ship UPS and the driver will leave the box at my door. 
Fashionphile ships Fed Ex, and requires a signature, so I have to go to the Fed Ex office since no working human is ever home when the Fed Ex guy shows up. 


This is inconvenient and annoying 
I wish Fashionphile gave the option of shipper.


----------



## Bijans

I have sold bags and bought a couple from fashionphile with no problems so far ! Fashion phile will let you pick up your bag at FedEx or leave at door without signature if you leave note in the comments when placing your order . I just did this last week with a mini pochette that I ordered .


----------



## OSURxTN

I bought a pair of sunnies and they were great!  I have also sold three items to them and the transaction was perfect!  Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## axcarter

IMO, their prices are so close to retail it's insane! 
It's fun looking as they do have a good inventory but sometimes I don't buy because of price. 
I only bought one item from them and it was not a good experience. They described the item as light in patina and no stains/scuffs and I had the item on layaway, paid it off and when it arrived the item was darker than my darkest patina! I was so disappointed I shipped it back right away but of course they charged me 10% restocking fee. I haven't bought anything from them since. Other people have better experiences. I prefer buying eBay over Fashionphile. Good luck to you though!


----------



## jesspursldy

thanks sixx said:


> I trust only two sources for on-line preloved LV...Fashionphile and Yoogi's.
> Both are totally trustworthy and have great customer service.
> 
> 
> I prefer Yoogi's, since they will ship UPS and the driver will leave the box at my door.
> Fashionphile ships Fed Ex, and requires a signature, so I have to go to the Fed Ex office since no working human is ever home when the Fed Ex guy shows up.
> 
> 
> This is inconvenient and annoying
> I wish Fashionphile gave the option of shipper.



Lol totally agree about Fed Ex!


----------



## jesspursldy

Thanks everyone!


----------



## OCMomof3

I had a wonderful experience with them!  I ordered a gorgeous Chanel flap that was described as being in excellent condition, and was even better when it arrived. The shipping was super fast!

I have also bought Hermes jewelry from them, which has surpassed my expectations as well. I think you will be very happy! 

It's good to know you can request drop off from Fashionphile, as signing could be a real inconvenience for some. I wouldn't be comfortable with a Chanel bag left on my doorstep though, so I didn't mind having to sign!


----------



## blumster

I have had nothing but fabulous experiences with them and their customer service is wonderful.  I prefer them to Yoogis.  Prices are higher but if you watch something, generally it will be marked down.  Descriptions are usually very accurate and often I am happily surprised it
s even better than expected!


----------



## mdlchic77

axcarter said:


> IMO, their prices are so close to retail it's insane!
> It's fun looking as they do have a good inventory but sometimes I don't buy because of price.
> I only bought one item from them and it was not a good experience. They described the item as light in patina and no stains/scuffs and I had the item on layaway, paid it off and when it arrived the item was darker than my darkest patina! I was so disappointed I shipped it back right away but of course they charged me 10% restocking fee. I haven't bought anything from them since. Other people have better experiences. I prefer buying eBay over Fashionphile. Good luck to you though!




+1. Tooo close to retail! I'd rather save a few hundred more and purchase brand new. I've only purchased items from them that are no longer sold retail wise.


----------



## Bijans

I have to agree the prices are close to retail ! That's one thing I don't like about them .. Yoogis seems to have much better deals .


----------



## OCMomof3

Hmm. Any items I have bought have not been close to retail. I do my research!  Had they been, I would have bought new.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

OCMomof3 said:


> Hmm. Any items I have bought have not been close to retail. I do my research!  Had they been, I would have bought new.




I agree, I've saved 30%-50% off retail.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I've bought several purses from Fashionphile and I've never had a problem. Customer service has always been great, the item comes fast, and is usually better than described. I've since sold the items and the new owners were equally as pleased as I was!


 
Ditto for me~!  Love Fashionphile.


----------



## handbagaddicted

thanks sixx said:


> I trust only two sources for on-line preloved LV...Fashionphile and Yoogi's.
> Both are totally trustworthy and have great customer service.
> 
> 
> I prefer Yoogi's, since they will ship UPS and the driver will leave the box at my door.
> Fashionphile ships Fed Ex, and requires a signature, so I have to go to the Fed Ex office since no working human is ever home when the Fed Ex guy shows up.
> 
> 
> This is inconvenient and annoying
> I wish Fashionphile gave the option of shipper.




Fashionphile will leave the package at your front door if you tell them to do so in the "comments" section of the checkout. They want you to take the responsibility of the package, not unreasonable.


----------



## handbagaddicted

I like Fashionphile and believe them to be trustworthy. Also, they let you layaway, which can be a nice option. You do have to constantly watch the inventory until your gem comes up, but they have alerts that they send you too when items are discounted and also new arrivals that meet your desires. Very user friendly in my opinion. My items are pretty spot on to the actual condition too.


----------



## jesspursldy

Appreciate the feedback


----------



## tobytobito

Looks that FP is a great place to buy preloved!


----------



## Pazdzernika

For those of you that consign do you find that your items sell within the first 30 days of going live? I've noticed all my LV stuff sells as soon as it's posted but my H and CLs have had a lot of views but no buyers.  And that stuff is all new! 

I also noticed that my stuff on YC (H, Chanel, LV) sells the second it's  posted.  I'm thinking maybe buyers trust YC more? Or does it seem like that because people just wait out a first or second mark down in FP?


----------



## twosmallwonders

Pazdzernika said:


> For those of you that consign do you find that your items sell within the first 30 days of going live? I've noticed all my LV stuff sells as soon as it's posted but my H and CLs have had a lot of views but no buyers.  And that stuff is all new!
> 
> I also noticed that my stuff on YC (H, Chanel, LV) sells the second it's  posted.  I'm thinking maybe buyers trust YC more? Or does it seem like that because people just wait out a first or second mark down in FP?




Mine sold right away and it was way over price in my opinion. I think it depends on the item if it's limited edition seems to go fast but FP does price their items a bit more aggressively thy make more money but have loads more inventory. I think YC business model is to keep inventory low and turn over quick hence their items sell fast but their price points are some times 10% under FP .... YC has a much better return policy too.


----------



## moml111

I have sold several items with Fashionphile over the last year.  I always have received a direct purchase and a consignment quote.

I sent in a quote request last week for a brand new LV bag, and I received a direct purchase quote only.  It was a good price, but I was surprised to see only a direct quote price and not a consign price also.  Has this happened to anyone else?  It is a current model bag in the new empriente noir color.   Their direct quote price was higher than the consign price I received from Yoogis and Couture USA.  I am thinking they might have a couple of requests for this bag.  Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

moml111 said:


> I have sold several items with Fashionphile over the last year.  I always have received a direct purchase and a consignment quote.
> 
> I sent in a quote request last week for a brand new LV bag, and I received a direct purchase quote only.  It was a good price, but I was surprised to see only a direct quote price and not a consign price also.  Has this happened to anyone else?  It is a current model bag in the new empriente noir color.   Their direct quote price was higher than the consign price I received from Yoogis and Couture USA.  I am thinking they might have a couple of requests for this bag.  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.



I received a quote on June 4th and it had both the consign and buyout. Since the consign is usually higher than the buyout, they may have requests for the bag and feel pretty sure that it will sell. Either way, if their quote is higher than others and you're comfortable with it...go for it.


----------



## Toby93

TooManyWantMore said:


> I received a quote on June 4th and it had both the consign and buyout. Since the consign is usually higher than the buyout, they may have requests for the bag and feel pretty sure that it will sell. Either way, if their quote is higher than others and you're comfortable with it...go for it.


I received a quote for a buyout and consign on Friday from them - I have never sold to them so I am leaning toward the buyout.  The consign quote was almost $200 more though.....


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Toby93 said:


> I received a quote for a buyout and consign on Friday from them - I have never sold to them so I am leaning toward the buyout.  The consign quote was almost $200 more though.....



That's the thing though with Fashionphile, the bags move slow. I took the buyout because I didn't want to chance it. If it was a good quote from Yoogi's, I'd say consign because the bags sell and fast. Yoogi's usually offers lower than Fashionphile though in my experience but I have heard a few cases when Yoogi's was more.


----------



## moml111

TooManyWantMore said:


> That's the thing though with Fashionphile, the bags move slow. I took the buyout because I didn't want to chance it. If it was a good quote from Yoogi's, I'd say consign because the bags sell and fast. Yoogi's usually offers lower than Fashionphile though in my experience but I have heard a few cases when Yoogi's was more.


I agree with TooManyWantMore's comment on the fact that Fashionphile can be slow with consignment.    I have consigned several items with them.  I have noticed items $1000 - $1500 sell pretty quickly.    Items over $2000 have not sold until after the 30 days when they drop price by 10 percent.  I have had a couple of items that have sold immediately (minutes after) when they drop the price by the 10 percent.  I think people just wait until they receive the e-mail that the watched items has dropped by 10 percent.


----------



## matahari

Plus you can trust Yoogis. They are a class act unlike Portrero


----------



## Samanthagonzo41

I bought my speedy 30 and a neverfull pm both had some issues that were not in the description  i ended up keeping the speedy 30 and the neverfull was just to damaged to even repair I wish they would have taken better pictures so you can have a better view of the flaws.. fast delivery , good customer service and easy to use site


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

twosmallwonders said:


> Mine sold right away and it was way over price in my opinion. I think it depends on the item if it's limited edition seems to go fast but FP does price their items a bit more aggressively thy make more money but have loads more inventory. I think YC business model is to keep inventory low and turn over quick hence their items sell fast but their price points are some times 10% under FP .... YC has a much better return policy too.



Do they give you a set amount or a range for the price?


----------



## Samanthagonzo41

Mounia said:


> Totally legit, at least I know that if I buy from fashionphile it will be authentic.


 
True thats why sometimes im willing to pay  there prices even though it might be a litlle higher then most resellers


----------



## LValicious

How many days do you have to decide after fashionpile's buy out quote?


----------



## Pazdzernika

That's a really good question because I don't recall seeing an expiry date on either the contract or anywhere on their site. YC's states that the offer is "officially" good for 60 days, though they'll often let you extend it if necessary.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Pazdzernika said:


> That's a really good question because I don't recall seeing an expiry date on either the contract or anywhere on their site. YC's states that the offer is "officially" good for 60 days, though they'll often let you extend it if necessary.



Do they offer a price range like Yoogis?


----------



## Pazdzernika

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do they offer a price range like Yoogis?




Yes, they give themselves wiggle room in case they deem the item to have been in worse condition than described.


----------



## kimariew

I just sent an item to Fashionphile, I like yoogis customer service better but quote was so much lower with yoogis.  I requested quotes from Fashionphile, pursehop and yoogis on several items  I sent one bag to Fashionphile and two to pursehop.  I took the buyout I've consigned in past and it took awhile with Fashionphile, it was a difference of like $100-150.  I figured if they discount price if it doesn't sell I may get less than buyout.


----------



## Toby93

I have never purchased anything through Fashionphile - do they charge sales tax on top of their price?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Toby93 said:


> I have never purchased anything through Fashionphile - do they charge sales tax on top of their price?




They only charge tax if shipping within California.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Has anyone ever consigned an item that didn't sell in the 90 day window?  What happened to your item? Did you have to pay a fee to get your item returned or re-listed? All but one of my items managed to sell within 2 weeks.  Still a lot of time to go but just curious what happens after 90 days. TIA!


----------



## Ann211975

Pazdzernika said:


> Has anyone ever consigned an item that didn't sell in the 90 day window?  What happened to your item? Did you have to pay a fee to get your item returned or re-listed? All but one of my items managed to sell within 2 weeks.  Still a lot of time to go but just curious what happens after 90 days. TIA!




I took two items to Fashionphile a few weeks ago and asked the same question. I was told after 90 days, I could continue to have them list my items, take a buyout or take my bag back and would not pay the $25 fee.


----------



## Ann211975

I just sold 2 LV handbags with Fashionphile. Both of my items sold really quickly, my only complaint is the lack of communication. I was told I would receive an email when my items sold. I never saw my Eva online, but received a check in the mail, even though I requested direct deposit. Neither item is listed in my seller account.


----------



## kimetra24

LValicious said:


> How many days do you have to decide after fashionpile's buy out quote?




I asked that question also and they said their quotes are only good for 30 days.


----------



## JennyT619

I have sold to both Yoogi's closet and Fashionphile.  I must say my experience with Yoogi's closet was better but the quote from Fashionphile was higher (direct buy).  Yoogi's closet has great communication and pay really fast.  I choose paypal as they don't charge the 2.9% like Fashionphile.  Fashionphile was quick but I got the lesser of my quotes (which was surprising) and no communication indicating my bag had arrived.  Yoogi's closet always gave me the higher of the two quotes.  Both are legit but I like doing business with Yoogi's closet much better.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JennyT619 said:


> I have sold to both Yoogi's closet and Fashionphile.  I must say my experience with Yoogi's closet was better but the quote from Fashionphile was higher (direct buy).  Yoogi's closet has great communication and pay really fast.  I choose paypal as they don't charge the 2.9% like Fashionphile.  Fashionphile was quick but I got the lesser of my quotes (which was surprising) and no communication indicating my bag had arrived.  Yoogi's closet always gave me the higher of the two quotes.  Both are legit but I like doing business with Yoogi's closet much better.


 

Yoogi's has better communication & they just seem to get it right, IYKWIM


----------



## V0N1B2

MsCandice said:


> The thing that gets me about Fashionphile is they seem to care little about customer loyalty. The other day I ordered an LV bag from them in excellent condition inside and out. They called me to tell me that before they shipped it they noticed the ring on the bag strap was broken.The bag I ordered was originally priced by them at over $1500 and had  been automatically marked down twice (they mark down items 10% at 30  days and 20% if over 60 days) so the bag was marked down to $1276.  They have several of this particular bag listed and had one in comparable condition clean on the inside and out. I told them I would like the only comparable bag they had (the only one with no pen marks on the inside) which was listed for $1395 but at the $1276 price.  They told me they couldn't give me the bag for that price because the bag is on consignment. They offered me no solution, no alternative, no anything. In fact, it has been a week now and the broken bag is still listed, so I suppose they may have sent it out for repair and intend to sell it still. I have made a few purchases from them for a couple of discontinued Chanel items for over 7k over the past couple of years and recently received a quote from them to sell 4k of merchandise with them. I feel like they have just given me the finger and could get care less about customer service or my business.


If you were the owner of the $1395 bag and Fashionphile told you that they had a buyer that wants it for $1276, what would you have told them?


----------



## BeenBurned

MsCandice said:


> The thing that gets me about Fashionphile is they seem to care little about customer loyalty. The other day I ordered an LV bag from them in excellent condition inside and out. They called me to tell me that before they shipped it they noticed the ring on the bag strap was broken.The bag I ordered was originally priced by them at over $1500 and had  been automatically marked down twice (they mark down items 10% at 30  days and 20% if over 60 days) so the bag was marked down to $1276.  They have several of this particular bag listed and had one in comparable condition clean on the inside and out. I told them I would like the only comparable bag they had (the only one with no pen marks on the inside) which was listed for $1395 but at the $1276 price.  They told me they couldn't give me the bag for that price because the bag is on consignment. They offered me no solution, no alternative, no anything. In fact, it has been a week now and the broken bag is still listed, so I suppose they may have sent it out for repair and intend to sell it still. I have made a few purchases from them for a couple of discontinued Chanel items for over 7k over the past couple of years and recently received a quote from them to sell 4k of merchandise with them. I feel like they have just given me the finger and could get care less about customer service or my business.


They were honest enough to let you know they discovered a problem prior to shipping. At that point, you have the option of taking the bag as is or canceling your purchase. But they don't owe you a substitution and to expect it because they made an honest mistake strikes of an amazing sense of entitlement.


----------



## MsCandice

I think its part of doing business.  And they could have and should have graciously eaten the difference themselves and taken it off of their end.  



V0N1B2 said:


> If you were the owner of the $1395 bag and Fashionphile told you that they had a buyer that wants it for $1276, what would you have told them?


----------



## MsCandice

Sure, you can call it an amazing sense of entitlement, but I think it's good customer service.  I have been a good customer, and frankly they discount all of their bags 10% then 20% after a number of days, and this bag is now discounted by 10% to $1,256 and in another few days will be discounted by 20%.  While I would never have expected the consignor to eat the discount, I did expect that Fashionphile might have done so. 

I did have another experience with Fashionphile where they listed a bag as the larger version when in fact it was the smaller version of the bag.  They paid the return shipping which is all I expected them to do and I was satisfied. I can unapologetically say that this time I expected a discount. We each have our own standards, and I am not ashamed of mine's. I am done with Fashionphile (well, fine unless they have some HG bag I can only get from them).   




BeenBurned said:


> They were honest enough to let you know they discovered a problem prior to shipping. At that point, you have the option of taking the bag as is or canceling your purchase. But they don't owe you a substitution and to expect it because they made an honest mistake strikes of an amazing sense of entitlement.


----------



## SassieMe

Ann211975 said:


> I just sold 2 LV handbags with Fashionphile. Both of my items sold really quickly, my only complaint is the lack of communication. I was told I would receive an email when my items sold. I never saw my Eva online, but received a check in the mail, even though I requested direct deposit. Neither item is listed in my seller account.


I agree about the lack of communication - and efficiency!  Although I love their bags, I'm taking a break from FF because they just keep messing up my orders, and sending me terse, unhelpful email.  Anyone else have problems with shipping?  A couple of YouTubers rave about how great FF is.  But it's just not been my experience with them.  Anyone else have recent problems with them?


----------



## happybag

SassieMe said:


> I agree about the lack of communication - and efficiency!  Although I love their bags, I'm taking a break from FF because they just keep messing up my orders, and sending me terse, unhelpful email.  Anyone else have problems with shipping?  A couple of YouTubers rave about how great FF is.  But it's just not been my experience with them.  Anyone else have recent problems with them?



I haven't sold to FF, but I bought an item from them recently. It was in better condition than described, arrived quickly, was authentic, and I didn't experience any issues. I even called their customer service number prior to purchase and the lady with whom I spoke was very helpful. I'm sorry that you have been experiencing issues and can understand your frustration.


----------



## SassieMe

happybag said:


> I haven't sold to FF, but I bought an item from them recently. It was in better condition than described, arrived quickly, was authentic, and I didn't experience any issues. I even called their customer service number prior to purchase and the lady with whom I spoke was very helpful. I'm sorry that you have been experiencing issues and can understand your frustration.


I re-sold some things to them - they have a GREAT buy back policy.  I requested a direct buy-back and they listed it as consignment, which I discovered by going to my account to check on the progress of the payment.  And that was another series of terse email while they straightened it out.  

I'm thinking that I'm done with them.  Buying online is supposed to be fun - this just isn't.


----------



## Louisgyal37

I've had good experiences buying from the. I just received totally pm DE and Metis pochette from them in excellent condition. However, I was interested in selling some bags in barely used condition but their direct quotes were way below my expectations. I receive better deals on eBay as a seller.


----------



## WenD08

happybag said:


> I haven't sold to FF, but I bought an item from them recently. It was in better condition than described, arrived quickly, was authentic, and I didn't experience any issues. I even called their customer service number prior to purchase and the lady with whom I spoke was very helpful. I'm sorry that you have been experiencing issues and can understand your frustration.



+1.  Really, I had an issue w/FedEx but working w/FP was a breeze.  My LV wallet looked better than it was described and the communication was fine.  I, too, am sorry your having so much trouble.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I've bought from them several times! I actually prefer to buy my preowned bags from them over other online sellers/retailers. No issues as of yet!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

I have a question for anyone who has sold to Fashionphile.....how long did it take you to get paid? I chose direct buy and am supposed to be paid with a direct deposit into my bank account.


----------



## Rouge H

lilPinkBunnies said:


> I have a question for anyone who has sold to Fashionphile.....how long did it take you to get paid? I chose direct buy and am supposed to be paid with a direct deposit into my bank account.



As soon as your items are accepted you will get an email stating so at which time it's usually 24 hours after that. From my own personal experience.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Rouge H said:


> As soon as your items are accepted you will get an email stating so at which time it's usually 24 hours after that. From my own personal experience.




Thank you


----------



## tinydaggers

Has anyone ever gotten a fake LV from fashionphile? Are they pretty reputable as far as selling only authentics? Thanks.


----------



## MCAddict

tinydaggers said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a fake LV from fashionphile? Are they pretty reputable as far as selling only authentics? Thanks.



Always get everything you are interested in authenticated first. They have had fakes in the past on their site.


----------



## REINA.C.H

Hi can you please HELP me !!!! AUTHENTICATE A Montorgueil GM that i just put on layaway on Fashionphile.com.......




Item Name:louis vuitton Monogram Montorgueil GM
Item Number: 58660
Seller :fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VU...ueil-GM-58660#


please help me.....
thank you so much .....


----------



## kimetra24

REINA.C.H said:


> Hi can you please HELP me !!!! AUTHENTICATE A Montorgueil GM that i just put on layaway on Fashionphile.com.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:louis vuitton Monogram Montorgueil GM
> 
> Item Number: 58660
> 
> Seller :fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/LOUIS-VU...ueil-GM-58660#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help me.....
> 
> thank you so much .....




Post this request in "Authenticate this...." Forum. It is the first thread under LV Shopping. Can't post the link for you because I'm on my cell.


----------



## janetdang70

Does anyone have an idea who authenticates for Fashionphile? Do they do it themselves?


----------



## Ble

Hello everyone!  I just received some quotes from Yoogis and FP and am weighing my options on which to pick.  However I am wondering, how exactly do you all package them?  My items are vintage so no dust bags or boxes... should I just put them in a box with bubble wrap?  Wrap them in plastic?


----------



## axcarter

Ble said:


> Hello everyone!  I just received some quotes from Yoogis and FP and am weighing my options on which to pick.  However I am wondering, how exactly do you all package them?  My items are vintage so no dust bags or boxes... should I just put them in a box with bubble wrap?  Wrap them in plastic?


Bubble wrap or tissue paper your items so they won't get anymore damage during shipping which could change the quotes you were given. I usually just get a box from the store or one laying around and send it via UPS.


----------



## purselover888

deletion requested by purselover888


----------



## caannie

lilPinkBunnies said:


> I have a question for anyone who has sold to Fashionphile.....how long did it take you to get paid? I chose direct buy and am supposed to be paid with a direct deposit into my bank account.





I've sold several items on consignment and the best I can tell they issue payments on Tuesdays and Thursdays for those kind of items. They also have direct deposit into your bank account if you want to avoid Paypal fees, but I haven't tried that yet. 


In my experience, Yoogis has made slightly lower offers than Fashionphile, but they do communicate better. Of course, I have had a couple of items that Yoogis didn't want to sell for whatever reason, that Fashionphile was happy to sell for me (and that sold right away as well!)


----------



## littlerock

I deleted the original post by purselover888 and the following comments. The item is authentic and purselover888 thought it was only fair to delete what she had written.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

littlerock said:


> I deleted the original post by purselover888 and the following comments. The item is authentic and purselover888 thought it was only fair to delete what she had written.


 
I'm so glad it was deemed authentic - great news!!


----------



## k5ml3k

I just sent a few bags to them to consign, do you guys think I'd be better off doing the direct buy instead?


----------



## monkeechu

I've never bought from FP before and was browsing for the first time today.  Does anyone know how they set their selling price? I saw 3 of the same handbag, all said very good condition, but their prices were all different.  TIA for the info!


----------



## caannie

k5ml3k said:


> I just sent a few bags to them to consign, do you guys think I'd be better off doing the direct buy instead?


It depends on how fast you need to sell them. If you are patient, you will make more money. I decided to let them consign 3 of mine over the last few months. One sold immediately, one took about a month, and another sold in about 2 weeks. I made more on all three of them being patient than I would have with a direct buy. I have used direct buy with another consigner, and I was glad because I watched and only about half of my bags sold quickly. But Fashionphile has really high exposure, which is great when you need to sell something!


----------



## Surreal25

Check the age and condition carefully.


----------



## k5ml3k

caannie said:


> It depends on how fast you need to sell them. If you are patient, you will make more money. I decided to let them consign 3 of mine over the last few months. One sold immediately, one took about a month, and another sold in about 2 weeks. I made more on all three of them being patient than I would have with a direct buy. I have used direct buy with another consigner, and I was glad because I watched and only about half of my bags sold quickly. But Fashionphile has really high exposure, which is great when you need to sell something!




Ok I'm not too much in a hurry that's why I figured I just consign it...that's good to hear! Thank you!


----------



## Ble

axcarter said:


> Bubble wrap or tissue paper your items so they won't get anymore damage during shipping which could change the quotes you were given. I usually just get a box from the store or one laying around and send it via UPS.



Thank you!!  Just packaged them up, mailing them out tomorrow!  Fingers crossed everything goes well


----------



## monkeechu

Those who have sold to Fashionphile,  did they end up paying the upper or lower end of their quote?  Wondering if I should keep my item on Poshmark or sell to Fashionphile. Yoogi's quoted way lower than Fashionphile.


----------



## TeamHutchens

monkeechu said:


> Those who have sold to Fashionphile,  did they end up paying the upper or lower end of their quote?  Wondering if I should keep my item on Poshmark or sell to Fashionphile. Yoogi's quoted way lower than Fashionphile.


They paid the middle to higher end on mine.


----------



## katiel00

monkeechu said:


> Those who have sold to Fashionphile,  did they end up paying the upper or lower end of their quote?  Wondering if I should keep my item on Poshmark or sell to Fashionphile. Yoogi's quoted way lower than Fashionphile.


 
When I first sold, I sold 2 bags to fashionphile because they gave me a way better quote and yoogis (and paid me the higher end of the quote!). I tried it again and they completely low balled me. So I'm now getting a quote from Yoogis.


----------



## Ble

Hi all!  I just wanted to add my experience with Fashionphile now that I've sold with them.  

I shipped out my items August 14th, one for consignment and one for the buy-out price. They were received on the 19th, and my check for the buy out was mailed to me the very next day!  My items were both listed by the 24th and I just got confirmation today around noon that my consignment item has sold- just logged in and they have already mailed the check out to me!  Very, very prompt with both payments, and my item did sell at the very top of the quote they had sent me.  

So within a 2 week time frame everything was all taken care of!  Great experience, will definitely be using them in the future.


----------



## luv2run41

monkeechu said:


> Those who have sold to Fashionphile,  did they end up paying the upper or lower end of their quote?  Wondering if I should keep my item on Poshmark or sell to Fashionphile. Yoogi's quoted way lower than Fashionphile.



I have sold two things to Fashionphile,  1 item was paid out at the lower end of their quote and the second item (I just received check) I received was the high end of the quote.  I have only sold two items but I feel like it was fair. I would sell again to them,  I received the check within a week of them receiving my items.


----------



## luv2run41

Ble said:


> Hi all!  I just wanted to add my experience with Fashionphile now that I've sold with them.
> 
> I shipped out my items August 14th, one for consignment and one for the buy-out price. They were received on the 19th, and my check for the buy out was mailed to me the very next day!  My items were both listed by the 24th and I just got confirmation today around noon that my consignment item has sold- just logged in and they have already mailed the check out to me!  Very, very prompt with both payments, and my item did sell at the very top of the quote they had sent me.
> 
> So within a 2 week time frame everything was all taken care of!  Great experience, will definitely be using them in the future.


Yeah, how wonderful  Very happy for you


----------



## kcarmona

Hi everyone! For those of you who have sold on Yoogi's, Fashionphile, etc., do you send your things insured, with SC, etc? I'm selling a few things to them for the first time and am unsure whether I should do this or not. Thanks in advance


----------



## luvspurses

kcarmona said:


> Hi everyone! For those of you who have sold on Yoogi's, Fashionphile, etc., do you send your things insured, with SC, etc? I'm selling a few things to them for the first time and am unsure whether I should do this or not. Thanks in advance


i have never sold to any of them but i would ALWAYS ship insured with the most secure carrier i can find and i do usually require a signature for larger items when i have to ship a return back. that's just me.


----------



## Toby93

I have not used Yoogis, but Fashionphile provides their own Fedex label at no cost to you and I would think they have their own insurance.


----------



## nova_girl

kcarmona said:


> Hi everyone! For those of you who have sold on Yoogi's, Fashionphile, etc., do you send your things insured, with SC, etc? I'm selling a few things to them for the first time and am unsure whether I should do this or not. Thanks in advance




I've always just used the prepaid shipping label they gave me and didn't purchase anything extra. I think the label they use already includes insurance and a signature so I've never felt the need to purchase additional services. I'm interested in hearing what other people do though because maybe all this time I should have been purchasing extra insurance lol.


----------



## vernis-lover

monkeechu said:


> Those who have sold to Fashionphile,  did they end up paying the upper or lower end of their quote?  Wondering if I should keep my item on Poshmark or sell to Fashionphile. Yoogi's quoted way lower than Fashionphile.




Just sent 2 items on consignment for straight buy out.  One to Yoogis and one to Fashionphile.   Yoogis confirmed the item had arrived and was being reviewed. Yoogis paid out at the top of the quote range and within 3 business days of receipt.  I was also given the opportunity to accept or reject the offer once the item was in their hands.  They sent the money so I didn't have to pay Paypal fees (I'm in the UK so a cheque wasn't an option for me).  I posted my item to Yoogis a week after FP but Yoogis paid first.

PF was an entirely different story, no communication whatsoever - I received less than their quote (even though I sent them lots of pictures).  They sent the money straight to Paypal without an option for me to accept the "revised lower" quote amount and I had to pay Paypal fees on it.

It will be interesting to see what price PF list my item at (I was quite happy with my quotes from both companies though!)  Yoogis have my item listed for $245 more than they paid out.


----------



## kcarmona

vernis-lover said:


> Just sent 2 items on consignment for straight buy out.  One to Yoogis and one to Fashionphile.   Yoogis confirmed the item had arrived and was being reviewed. Yoogis paid out at the top of the quote range and within 3 business days of receipt.  I was also given the opportunity to accept or reject the offer once the item was in their hands.  They sent the money so I didn't have to pay Paypal fees (I'm in the UK so a cheque wasn't an option for me).  I posted my item to Yoogis a week after FP but Yoogis paid first.
> 
> PF was an entirely different story, no communication whatsoever - I received less than their quote (even though I sent them lots of pictures).  They sent the money straight to Paypal without an option for me to accept the "revised lower" quote amount and I had to pay Paypal fees on it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what price PF list my item at (I was quite happy with my quotes from both companies though!)  Yoogis have my item listed for $245 more than they paid out.




Yes, it definitely seems that Yoogi's payouts are better than FP. I recently sent in a brand new Givenchy clutch for buy out quotes and Yoogi's offer was 3x as more as FP's!


----------



## vernis-lover

kcarmona said:


> Yes, it definitely seems that Yoogi's payouts are better than FP. I recently sent in a brand new Givenchy clutch for buy out quotes and Yoogi's offer was 3x as more as FP's!





I can't comment on that as had 2 items: one offer was better from Yoogis and one better from FP.  However, when it came to paying Yoogis paid at the top end of the quote with no fees and FP paid beneath the lower range of the quote (no explanation as to why) and had to pay PP fees.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

vernis-lover said:


> Just sent 2 items on consignment for straight buy out.  One to Yoogis and one to Fashionphile.   Yoogis confirmed the item had arrived and was being reviewed. Yoogis paid out at the top of the quote range and within 3 business days of receipt.  I was also given the opportunity to accept or reject the offer once the item was in their hands. *They sent the money so I didn't have to pay Paypal fees* (I'm in the UK so a cheque wasn't an option for me).  I posted my item to Yoogis a week after FP but Yoogis paid first.
> 
> PF was an entirely different story, no communication whatsoever - I received less than their quote (even though I sent them lots of pictures).  They sent the money straight to Paypal without an option for me to accept the "revised lower" quote amount and I had to pay Paypal fees on it.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what price PF list my item at (I was quite happy with my quotes from both companies though!)  Yoogis have my item listed for $245 more than they paid out.



What do you mean by _They sent the money so I didn't have to pay Paypal fees_? Did they wire transfer the money directly to your UK bank account or how did they avoid the usual Paypal fees?


----------



## pmoua

Wentworth-Roth said:


> What do you mean by _They sent the money so I didn't have to pay Paypal fees_? Did they wire transfer the money directly to your UK bank account or how did they avoid the usual Paypal fees?



I just recently consigned with FP. The transaction was smooth and easy.
1. Sent pictures- got quote
2. Free shipping to them
3. Reviewed my bag and offer was the same as what I was quoted. 
4. Money directly deposited in my account (USA) in 1-2days after


----------



## vernis-lover

Wentworth-Roth said:


> What do you mean by _They sent the money so I didn't have to pay Paypal fees_? Did they wire transfer the money directly to your UK bank account or how did they avoid the usual Paypal fees?





No, they sent the money via PP but there was a zero charge for fees.  Sorry but I don't know how they did it as there's nothing different on the transaction page:

  Fee amount: 
 $0.00 USD


ETA - JUST SEARCHED AND FOUND THIS:
https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/paypal-fees


----------



## Christine1227

Hi all,

I am a long time lurker of PF but wanted to post in regarding Fashionphile.

I sold them my Artsy about 10 days ago.  Upon receiving the bag, they emailed me the following day to let me know they sent out payment; however, I have yet to receive it.  

Is this the norm for them?  This is my first time, ever, consigning/selling online, so I'm a little apprehensive about it, and the length of time it is taking to get my check is not doing anything for my concerns.

I am in Florida, BTW.  

Thoughts?  Opinions?  Thank you!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Christine1227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a long time lurker of PF but wanted to post in regarding Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold them my Artsy about 10 days ago.  Upon receiving the bag, they emailed me the following day to let me know they sent out payment; however, I have yet to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the norm for them?  This is my first time, ever, consigning/selling online, so I'm a little apprehensive about it, and the length of time it is taking to get my check is not doing anything for my concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Florida, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?  Opinions?  Thank you!




They pay on Tuesdays and Thursdays and are based on California.  It may take a week for mail to get to Florida since you're clear across the country. Perhaps you should call to ensure they've mailed it and to the correct address. Ask them what day they put it in the mail, too.  I have had one instance where they marked my item as paid in my account but they actually "forgot" to pay me (I realised  this after several days of waiting and nothing). I called them and they got it sorted out.  HTH!


----------



## MokeyLV

So I am wondering if the quotes for consignment and buy out include the 30% that they take. I was quoted 500-550 for consignment. If it sells will I get that amount? Or only 70% of that amount? I know nothing about this stuff!


----------



## SusanBrianna07

Hi, when you buy from fashionphile.com, do you still need to get it authenticated even though they guarantee authenticity? Tia


----------



## LuLuElle

Fashionphile is reputable. I've bought several bags from them and I've never had a problem. I suppose you can get it authenticated for piece of mind, but I've never felt that I've had to.


----------



## scndlslv

You should always authenticate because there have been a few instances of fakes on FP and Yoogi's.


----------



## skyrocket

Can I ask if anyone in the UK has bought from Fashionphile? I have my eye on a couple of bags on there and wanted to do layaway on one but worry about getting hit with Customs charges this end and whether they would do layaway to someone in the UK.
I don't know of any other sites that do layaway.


----------



## lshcat

MokeyLV said:


> So I am wondering if the quotes for consignment and buy out include the 30% that they take. I was quoted 500-550 for consignment. If it sells will I get that amount? Or only 70% of that amount? I know nothing about this stuff!




The numbers they give you are the estimate of what you will get, if/when it sells. They have already accounted for their 'take.'


----------



## seagullz

I wanted to buy something from them  but its quite frustrating as the transaction failed due to 'AVS mismatch'..due to the billing address does not match with card holder...ARGH but it is my card and i have personally check with my bank they said its not their issue, so it should be the system that Fashionphile use..now is either i have a Paypal account (which i don't have) or i have to verify to Fashionphile my cc details that i am the cardholder...i don't know how they going to do it but it kill my shopping mood already.

i am from Asian country 

Did anyone has this problem?


----------



## Meeka41

So I was stalking fashionphille today and I saw these boots so I got them....brand new dust bag and box for a good price &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;I am a rain boot collector


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Meeka41 said:


> So I was stalking fashionphille today and I saw these boots so I got them....brand new dust bag and box for a good price &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;I am a rain boot collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811470



How much were they? Yoogis had the same pair today that I thought about for too long.


----------



## SWlife

Christine1227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a long time lurker of PF but wanted to post in regarding Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> I sold them my Artsy about 10 days ago.  Upon receiving the bag, they emailed me the following day to let me know they sent out payment; however, I have yet to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the norm for them?  This is my first time, ever, consigning/selling online, so I'm a little apprehensive about it, and the length of time it is taking to get my check is not doing anything for my concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Florida, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?  Opinions?  Thank you!




Did you sell it outright or put it on consignment?


----------



## Meeka41

Markxmikesmom said:


> How much were they? Yoogis had the same pair today that I thought about for too long.




I payed 250 I wanted them for a long time as well ...but when I saw the price I was sold


----------



## SWlife

nova_girl said:


> I've always just used the prepaid shipping label they gave me and didn't purchase anything extra. I think the label they use already includes insurance and a signature so I've never felt the need to purchase additional services. I'm interested in hearing what other people do though because maybe all this time I should have been purchasing extra insurance lol.




I just print out the shipping label, pack the item & take the package to the UPS store. I always take a pic of the label with my iPhone so I have tracking which I've never needed. I've sold 10 bags on consignment w FP now. I have 1 bag left which is about to reach the 90 day mark listed on FP. No love for that bag I guess. 
I prefer FP as they have a much larger following compared to Yoogi's or Ann's. 
Just my experience.


----------



## MsMusette

I've made three recent Fashionphile purchases, had each item authenticated with no problems.


----------



## nova_girl

gacats said:


> I just print out the shipping label, pack the item & take the package to the UPS store. I always take a pic of the label with my iPhone so I have tracking which I've never needed. I've sold 10 bags on consignment w FP now. I have 1 bag left which is about to reach the 90 day mark listed on FP. No love for that bag I guess.
> I prefer FP as they have a much larger following compared to Yoogi's or Ann's.
> Just my experience.




That's exactly what I do so its good to hear that I'm doing the right thing. 

I don't understand all the dislike for Fashionphile here. I understand that they've had issues in the past but I think they've worked hard to recover from them and I've personally had nothing but positive experiences with them as both a buyer and a seller. I had an item consigned with Ann's for a few months but it didn't sell so I sent it to Fashionphile and it sold in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

in Cyber Monday?

I mean c'mon . . . no additional percentage off or coupons offered?

I checked Yoogi's, Tradesy, and Bag, Borrow, or Steal, and they all offered additonal discounts. 

If I am incorrect, I will eat my (cyber) words. Perhaps others received coupons. If so, I am happy for you -- honestly.  

I just would have appreciated a little extra on the biggest cyber shopping day of the year!


----------



## fabuleux

I contacted Fashionphile last week and asked if there would be an aditional discount for black friday or cyber monday. A employee emailed me back and said that they would not do anything special. SAD FACE: I am still eyeing a bag on that website.


----------



## nerual13

Considering that their prices seem higher than the other sites as well, I was doubly disappointed to see absolutely no sale from them


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

fabuleux said:


> I contacted Fashionphile last week and asked if there would be an aditional discount for black friday or cyber monday. A employee emailed me back and said that they would not do anything special. SAD FACE: I am still eyeing a bag on that website.



That was smart of you to contact them.  I hope that you are able to get the bag you have been eyeing!    I have been watching a few things myself.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

nerual13 said:


> Considering that their prices seem higher than the other sites as well, I was doubly disappointed to see absolutely no sale from them



Good point about the higher prices. I guess they have to be true to their business model, but I am sorry that you, too, were disappointed.


----------



## nerual13

I know. They just seem to charge SO much more for the same items! I'll stick with stalking Yoogi


----------



## fabuleux

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> That was smart of you to contact them.  I hope that you are able to get the bag you have been eyeing!    I have been watching a few things myself.


Unfortunately it just sold this morning! UGH...
It was a Robusto 1 in black epi for only $837 in excellent condition... which is a great price. 

But I bought 5 pairs of shoes during the Gucci private sale last week so... the budget being limited, I did not want to spend another big amount of money this month!


----------



## axcarter

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> in Cyber Monday?
> 
> I mean c'mon . . . no additional percentage off or coupons offered?
> 
> I checked Yoogi's, Tradesy, and Bag, Borrow, or Steal, and they all offered additonal discounts.
> 
> If I am incorrect, I will eat my (cyber) words. Perhaps others received coupons. If so, I am happy for you -- honestly.
> 
> I just would have appreciated a little extra on the biggest cyber shopping day of the year!



I wish! I also looked to see if they had any sales - NADA! 
Their prices are pretty ridiculous on some items that you can find other places. 
I guess whatever floats their boat.


----------



## moml111

If you are a seller; however, wouldn't you get less for your item if they offer a discount?  Not sure that would fly with the seller of an item.


----------



## LVLeo

I am looking to purchase right now, are they the preferred sites above? Is tradsey always authentic or iffy like ebay??


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I'm in California so I was really hoping for at least 8% off coupon to cover the tax.. 
I would like to buy from them but I refuse to pay sales tax on a pre loved item.


----------



## jellyv

LVLeo said:


> Is tradsey *always authentic *or iffy like ebay??



The only always authentic site is the official Vuitton website. Outside that, use normal caution.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Wow...shopping is insane!!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Lilylovelv said:


> Wow...shopping is insane!!!




*shipping*


----------



## axcarter

Lilylovelv said:


> *shipping*



On Fashionphile? I thought shipping was free. Did they change this again?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Lilylovelv said:


> Wow...shopping is insane!!!



This thread got moved.. Think your looking at 2007 posts.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Markxmikesmom said:


> This thread got moved.. Think your looking at 2007 posts.




Oh, lol! Thx!


----------



## Ann211975

Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm in California so I was really hoping for at least 8% off coupon to cover the tax..
> I would like to buy from them but I refuse to pay sales tax on a pre loved item.




Lol.....I'm in California also and I feel the same way. I refuse to buy anything from Fashionphile . It's a shame to because they have some really nice items &#128533;


----------



## nerual13

I haven't bought from them yet because I find their prices higher than the other sites!


----------



## tke06

Have any of you guys experienced this?  I ordered a LV from FP and tracking says it's to be delivered today via FedEx.  Cool, no problem.  I work fulltime but I've always been able to call FedEx and have them simply hold the package at their ground location and I just wait until after work to go collect my package after I sign for it.  Today, however, I am told that Fashionphile won't allow them to re-route the package even to their own FedEx warehouse.  So, my package is undeliverable until I reach FP and speak to one of only three people at their company who have the authority to override this:  Steven, Brandi or Linze.  I'm completely at awe over how ridiculous this is.  I understand requiring a signature.  But this is beyond illogical.  And of course, FedEx doesn't do weekend deliveries and I work M-F.  If I had known this beforehand, I would have obviously done all this legwork upfront.  Is this a standard practice?  I thought perhaps I had been given incorrect info by FedEx, so I called back and was told the exact thing by two different CS agents.


----------



## cassoftroy

If I am not mistaken this is the same practice as if you ordered something from high end stores like LV. FedEx cannot hold at their location for package pickup. Nevertheless, I know this is quite frustrating. Good luck and I hope you can get your goods today!


----------



## Brndwhyn

This also happened with me and LV recently.   However I was able to sign the door tag and they left it at my door.  This practice was different as I normally could schedule pick up at my local FedEx.  Good luck and cant wait to see your reveal!


----------



## mumar_k

This happened to me with LV. I recently bought the speedy from a LV store thats not in my state. First LV refused to give me tracking number. They said I have to call the store each morning and they would track for me. Then on top of that Fedex won't allow pickup either. Its for security reasons. But the good thing is I stay home, so it was not a problem. I can totally understand your frustration. Can you have them deliver it on Saturday? GL


----------



## Purse Freak 323

tke06 said:


> Have any of you guys experienced this?  I ordered a LV from FP and tracking says it's to be delivered today via FedEx.  Cool, no problem.  I work fulltime but I've always been able to call FedEx and have them simply hold the package at their ground location and I just wait until after work to go collect my package after I sign for it.  Today, however, I am told that Fashionphile won't allow them to re-route the package even to their own FedEx warehouse.  So, my package is undeliverable until I reach FP and speak to one of only three people at their company who have the authority to override this:  Steven, Brandi or Linze.  I'm completely at awe over how ridiculous this is.  I understand requiring a signature.  But this is beyond illogical.  And of course, FedEx doesn't do weekend deliveries and I work M-F.  If I had known this beforehand, I would have obviously done all this legwork upfront.  Is this a standard practice?  I thought perhaps I had been given incorrect info by FedEx, so I called back and was told the exact thing by two different CS agents.



This happened to me on a Balenciaga bag that I purchased from Fashionphile. I work and am away from home from 6am-6pm. They attempted delivery two or three times. The first time they attempted delivery, I called Fed-ex customer service afterwards and they told me I couldn't re-route it. Like you, they said someone from Fashionphile had to approve the re-routing request. After the second or third delivery attempt I call Fed-ex's customer service again, explained that I needed to have the package re-routed, which they finally did to a store that is a block away from my apt. I think you have to wait your second or third attempt to get it re-routed. Good luck! It's so aggravating to deal with.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tke06 said:


> Have any of you guys experienced this?  I ordered a LV from FP and tracking says it's to be delivered today via FedEx.  Cool, no problem.  I work fulltime but I've always been able to call FedEx and have them simply hold the package at their ground location and I just wait until after work to go collect my package after I sign for it.  Today, however, I am told that Fashionphile won't allow them to re-route the package even to their own FedEx warehouse.  So, my package is undeliverable until I reach FP and speak to one of only three people at their company who have the authority to override this:  Steven, Brandi or Linze.  I'm completely at awe over how ridiculous this is.  I understand requiring a signature.  But this is beyond illogical.  And of course, FedEx doesn't do weekend deliveries and I work M-F.  If I had known this beforehand, I would have obviously done all this legwork upfront.  Is this a standard practice?  I thought perhaps I had been given incorrect info by FedEx, so I called back and was told the exact thing by two different CS agents.



Fed Ex delivers on Saturday.. I get Saturday deliveries all the time..


----------



## tke06

Markxmikesmom said:


> Fed Ex delivers on Saturday.. I get Saturday deliveries all the time..


 
Perhaps in sunny San Diego they do, but not in my part of Minnesota.


----------



## tke06

Purse Freak 323 said:


> This happened to me on a Balenciaga bag that I purchased from Fashionphile. I work and am away from home from 6am-6pm. They attempted delivery two or three times. The first time they attempted delivery, I called Fed-ex customer service afterwards and they told me I couldn't re-route it. Like you, they said someone from Fashionphile had to approve the re-routing request. After the second or third delivery attempt I call Fed-ex's customer service again, explained that I needed to have the package re-routed, which they finally did to a store that is a block away from my apt. I think you have to wait your second or third attempt to get it re-routed. Good luck! It's so aggravating to deal with.


 
Thanks, at least I'm not alone in this frustration.  I've been on email with FP's 'customer service' and I'm not at all impressed.  I asked her (assuming it's a her) how she would advise me if she were in my shoes and she said I should just be assured it's all in my best interest to avoid fraud.  Ummm, yeah I'm not that easilly placated.  First of all, that's what the signature is for.  To say that a company has selected a shipper and then to say in the next breath that they don't really trust said shipper to hold on to a package and dispense the package after obtaining the signature makes zero sense.  It's as if they presume all of their customers are sitting home all day eating bon bons and waiting on the FedEx driver.  I asked where on their site I can find this 'policy' described so I can review it.  You guess it.  It's nowhere on their site.  Now, in the end of course the most important thing is the bag and it's quality.  I hope I will get to see it one day.  This has killed the delight for me a little bit.


----------



## tke06

cassoftroy said:


> If I am not mistaken this is the same practice as if you ordered something from high end stores like LV. FedEx cannot hold at their location for package pickup. Nevertheless, I know this is quite frustrating. Good luck and I hope you can get your goods today!


 
I recently ordered a Neverful DE MM from LouisVuitton.com and it came FedEx, as well.  Of course I missed the delivery, but it was super easy.  I simply called FedEx and told them to hold the package at their warehouse and I went over after work to pick it up and sign for it.  Mind you, this is what I was expecting to do today but Fashionphile has some sort of restriction on their shipments that say not to do that.  I'm sorry but if LouisVuitton doesn't do it, Fashionphile shouldn't either.  Let's be honest here.  What additional value/protection are they REALLY providing by not allowing the customer to pick up the package at a FedEx secured location?  Nothing.


----------



## JadaStormy

tke06 said:


> Perhaps in sunny San Diego they do, but not in my part of Minnesota.


Once you miss the delivery can't you call FedEx and schedule re-delivery  at a convenient time? I understand a business not wanting to have  packages re-routed, even to FedEx, just for their own protection. In the future, why not have it delivered to your office?


----------



## tke06

JadaStormy said:


> Once you miss the delivery can't you call FedEx and schedule re-delivery at a convenient time? I understand a business not wanting to have packages re-routed, even to FedEx, just for their own protection. In the future, why not have it delivered to your office?


 
In this case, NO I was not able to simply call FedEx like I have done every other time I have missed a delivery.  In this case, Fashionphile put a restriction on the delivery.  I do not work at a small office.  I work at a major medical center and we are not allowed to have personal deliveries.  Even if I could have it delivered to my office, why should I?  Fashionphile didn't say it was for their protection.  They said it was for mine.  Think about this for a minute...where do you think packages go at the end of the day once they are undeliverable?  Do you think they sit on the truck?  No, they go ... back to the warehouse.  It is that same warehouse that I asked to have the package be held at instead of being tossed on and off of a truck every day only to end up back at the warehouse because I work M-F.  That same warehouse, here in my city, has a pick up window for just such occassions.  The fact that Fashionphile deems FedEx trucks an ok place for their packages to reside, but not the secured warehouse, is simply assanine.  Now, in the end I was able to get someone from Fashionphile to agree to allow a hold at the warehouse.  My point is that if they are going to do additional restrictions like that, it ought to be in writing on their website for customers to understand upfront.


----------



## JadaStormy

tke06 said:


> In this case, NO I was not able to simply call FedEx like I have done every other time I have missed a delivery.  In this case, Fashionphile put a restriction on the delivery.  I do not work at a small office.  I work at a major medical center and we are not allowed to have personal deliveries.  Even if I could have it delivered to my office, why should I?  Fashionphile didn't say it was for their protection.  They said it was for mine.  *Think about this for a minute...where do you think packages go at the end of the day once they are undeliverable?  Do you think they sit on the truck?  No, they go ... back to the warehouse.  It is that same warehouse that I asked to have the package be held at instead of being tossed on and off of a truck every day only to end up back at the warehouse because I work M-F.  *That same warehouse, here in my city, has a pick up window for just such occassions.  The fact that Fashionphile deems FedEx trucks an ok place for their packages to reside, but not the secured warehouse, is simply assanine.  Now, in the end I was able to get someone from Fashionphile to agree to allow a hold at the warehouse.  My point is that if they are going to do additional restrictions like that, it ought to be in writing on their website for customers to understand upfront.


Yeah when you put it like that, it does seem silly.

Sorry you're having an issue, I know how frustrating it can be dealing with a delivery that you were expecting to receive on a certain day, particularly before the weekend!


----------



## lshcat

I read a couple posts and thought I'd add  (in case it wasn't mentioned)  that I happen to have a horrible FedEx service here in my state.. my driver literally has left packages down by the public road which is not even visible from my house, at the bottom of a very long driveway. Too lazy to drive or walk up my driveway. (Never problems with UPS or USPS.. but I digress..) So just out of fear of theft I asked Fashionphile if I could ship any other method in the future for my purchases and they told me they only use FedEx or USPS. And to just put in the order notes if I want something shipped USPS instead. I have since done this 3 times with just a note in the notes section on check-out.. and they always ship USPS insured as requested and it's been great. No issues, e-mail sent from Fashionphile with USPS tracking, and easier to be home since I know when my carrier will be here every day. Hope that helps for the future and that you get your current issue resolved!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tke06 said:


> In this case, NO I was not able to simply call FedEx like I have done every other time I have missed a delivery.  In this case, Fashionphile put a restriction on the delivery.  I do not work at a small office.  I work at a major medical center and we are not allowed to have personal deliveries.  Even if I could have it delivered to my office, why should I?  Fashionphile didn't say it was for their protection.  They said it was for mine.  Think about this for a minute...where do you think packages go at the end of the day once they are undeliverable?  Do you think they sit on the truck?  No, they go ... back to the warehouse.  It is that same warehouse that I asked to have the package be held at instead of being tossed on and off of a truck every day only to end up back at the warehouse because I work M-F.  That same warehouse, here in my city, has a pick up window for just such occassions.  The fact that Fashionphile deems FedEx trucks an ok place for their packages to reside, but not the secured warehouse, is simply assanine.  Now, in the end I was able to get someone from Fashionphile to agree to allow a hold at the warehouse.  My point is that if they are going to do additional restrictions like that, it ought to be in writing on their website for customers to understand upfront.



I think that you can hold a package at FedEx after they have attempted a delivery ...


----------



## happybag

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think that you can hold a package at FedEx after they have attempted a delivery ...



This is also my understanding. I wait for the delivery to fail and I go retrieve the package from FedEx. I could probably proactively put hold instructions in the order notes but the pickup point is convenient for me to access after work so I don't mind.

Similar situations for LV.com packages shipped via FedEx, but LV has more client services agents than FP and I've been able to authorize packages to be held at a FedEx center by calling LV Client Services once the package is in transit. Any agent at LV client services can process this to my knowledge.

I've also read others have luck with noting instructions in the order notes with FP.

OP, I understand your frustration. FedEx standard ground doesn't deliver on Saturdays to me either and I'm also in the Midwest.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

tke06 said:


> Thanks, at least I'm not alone in this frustration.  I've been on email with FP's 'customer service' and I'm not at all impressed.  I asked her (assuming it's a her) how she would advise me if she were in my shoes and she said I should just be assured it's all in my best interest to avoid fraud.  Ummm, yeah I'm not that easilly placated.  First of all, that's what the signature is for.  To say that a company has selected a shipper and then to say in the next breath that they don't really trust said shipper to hold on to a package and dispense the package after obtaining the signature makes zero sense.  It's as if they presume all of their customers are sitting home all day eating bon bons and waiting on the FedEx driver.  I asked where on their site I can find this 'policy' described so I can review it.  You guess it.  It's nowhere on their site.  Now, in the end of course the most important thing is the bag and it's quality.  I hope I will get to see it one day.  This has killed the delight for me a little bit.



If Fedex still has your package, I would call them to try to see if they can send it a nearby Fedex. Doesn't hurt to ask again. I called them twice and on my second try the guy offered to reroute it to a nearby Fed-ex. Makes me cautious about when/if I order something else from Fashionphile. I have to carefully arrange a time when I'm home to sign for the package.


----------



## glamer

tke06 said:


> Perhaps in sunny San Diego they do, but not in my part of Minnesota.



FedEx will deliver on Saturday but it is an extra charge. Likely that Fashionphile did not/will not pay for the Saturday delivery fee. 

I know the feeling. The protections put in place to keep your bag from going wayward are now preventing you from getting your bag for a few days. I don't know, I guess just think big picture - at least they are not leaving the bag at your doorstep while you are away at work....sorry you're bummed!


----------



## tke06

Here she is...


----------



## tke06




----------



## tke06

.  I've never had virgin Vachetta before. &#128123;


----------



## tke06

lshcat said:


> I read a couple posts and thought I'd add  (in case it wasn't mentioned)  that I happen to have a horrible FedEx service here in my state.. my driver literally has left packages down by the public road which is not even visible from my house, at the bottom of a very long driveway. Too lazy to drive or walk up my driveway. (Never problems with UPS or USPS.. but I digress..) So just out of fear of theft I asked Fashionphile if I could ship any other method in the future for my purchases and they told me they only use FedEx or USPS. And to just put in the order notes if I want something shipped USPS instead. I have since done this 3 times with just a note in the notes section on check-out.. and they always ship USPS insured as requested and it's been great. No issues, e-mail sent from Fashionphile with USPS tracking, and easier to be home since I know when my carrier will be here every day. Hope that helps for the future and that you get your current issue resolved!




This is fantastic advice! Thank you! I hate FEDEX, and never have issues with the other shippers. I now am armed with good information&#128161;. By the way, I have my Noe and she's worth the hassle. I'm over the moon!


----------



## Operasoprano1

tke06 said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830820



Beautiful!


----------



## Purse Junky

Your NOE is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lc604

I just received my Sac de Jour from Fashionphile and I'm happy with the process overall. I'm not sure if it's because I'm in Canada, but I emailed Fashionphile to hold the bag at a Fedex location and they called Fedex immediately and emailed me back to confirm that the bag was being held. Unfortunately, I wasn't thinking and I didn't tell them that I actually wanted to hold it at a location near my workplace and not my mailing address. I ended up calling Fedex myself the next day and telling them to hold it at another location and they were happy to comply.

I did have to pay 12% tax, but I was REALLY lucky that I wasn't charged duties! The bag was packed nicely, but is obviously not in perfect condition as it's preowned. I'm surprised that the exterior of the bag is in better condition than I thought it would be. 

I would probably buy from Fashionphile again, but would get it shipped to a US post office to avoid duties. Fashionphile's service was pretty good (they were quick to answer emails), but I didn't need to contact them extensively or have any major concerns so I'm not sure how accurate of a representation my experience was.


----------



## soccergirly87

I've had good experiences with Fashionphile.  However, I find that some of the item descriptions appear to be copied and pasted without updating the description to reflect the actual listing, and that lack of attention to detail really bugs me.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hi, just wanted to share my experience, which was overall good.

Today I went to the Beverly Hills store to sell two bags. I had quotes for both, and actually called a couple days earlier to schedule an appointment at 12. I got there a bit early, but no one was there so they took my bags and gave me the maximum of each quote. The quote for one of my bags was pretty low, and I kind of regret doing a direct buyout on that one instead of consigning, but too late, just have to move on! The office/store/showroom whatever it is is really nice, but the women were not so friendly. No smiles, barely a hello. It's fine, I suppose, since it was quick and I got the maximum for each, but I still would expect some friendliness. 

Overall, good transaction. I would always go in person if I could, because I get my check right then and there, and I can ensure they receive the bags.

Has anyone ever gotten two quotes on the same bag by Fashionphile? One of my quotes was from October, and I was wondering if I had requested another quote if it would be the same, or if they would allow it.


----------



## Marey

I've bought three bags from FP and have been pleased with them so far. No hassles, fast shipping, the items were as described. At one point I had a bag on layaway that I wanted to cancel so I emailed them a request - they canceled the layaway about five minutes later and refunded me my money (minus the 10% fee) right away. So, so far so good IMHO. 

Here's the latest two I bought from them. I took a pic of the packaging too, because they shipped them nicely. The Speedy 30 was listed as "very good" condition and I agree with that assessment - it's in great shape. The denim baggy was just "good" and that seems appropriate too. 

I also bought a Hampton PM that was listed as "fair" condition and that, unfortunately, was also accurate - LOL. I gave it to a friend because I wasn't happy with the condition of the leather, BUT it was still described accurately. I just won't buy anything listed as "fair" from them in the future because I'm a bit picky. At least that's what everyone says who's seen the bag - they are starting to make me feel sad I gave it away! But I wanted my friend to have one and she was so happy that it's all good.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

I ordered a bag from Fashionphile just before Christmas last year. When I received it, I noticed a large cut on the leather of about 2 inches and that the keys did not open the lock. Both of these issues were not stated in the description. I emailed them and there was some delay in their responses which I attributed to the Christmas/ New Year festivities. I returned the bag in early January this year. They have since refunded me the costs of the bag and shipping of the bag to me but have not refunded the costs of me shipping the bag back to them. I have sent several reminders over the past 2 weeks and I have yet to receive any response. I doubt I will make any future purchases with them.


----------



## caannie

Fashionphile takes returns for any reason. As long as you leave the tags attached and return the item within 7 days of receiving it. They have a service on their site where you can print a pre-paid FedEx label and return the item for free, but I don't think the reimburse shipping if you chose to use your own shipping method and pay for it. I have returned a couple of items this way, and they always fully refund me as soon as they receive the item.


----------



## czaria909

CTD said:


> ^ yea...looks like I will have to.  Emails just seemed like a convenient first port of call, especially from "down under" (Australia)



Call them directly. However, I call them about my account, measurements on items posted on their website. I can say that they expedite my concern immediately. I know one person said they charge to utilize their pre paid label and that's not true. Nevertheless, they do charge a percentage to return an item that was on layaway not for shipping. 

I have purchased at least 17 items from Fashionphile through their layaway plan. 

I hope this information is useful.


----------



## czaria909

Some of the items were put on layaway and buyer decided not to go through with purchase. I am guilty for this at least 4 times.  However, I visit their website at least 3 times a day. I keep up with a lot of items and waiting for the 30% mark down. Just to let you guys know their pics does not do any justice for the items that's listed. I have received a few items that were listed as good or very good condition and the item was new with tags. And, sometimes the fair items are over priced to me!


----------



## czaria909

If you used their prepaid label log onto your account and go back were you printed the label and contact the shipping company with the tracking number. You have to keep tracking numbers to verify any shipping from one country to another. I'm Sorry to hear this, but do follow up.


----------



## czaria909

Thank you. I can say since November 2014 all my item are inside an in-house dust bag and the original designer dust bag if one was included on listing. Also, a Fashionphile pencil with pink & gray wrapping strips. My packages are awesome. So, I can say they did step their game up on packaging and in-house dust bag. 

However, everyone needs a dust bag especially for those of us that changes their bags like we Change our shoes. I don't want to put my pieces in closet to collect dust.

Anyways, I luv their new & improve packaging...


----------



## czaria909

A lot of people are purchasing their bags from LV with the Monogram. I have purchased a LV wallet with initials on it from Fashionphile.  I had simply scrubbed it off, but it doesn't look that bad inside of the wallet. After 4 months is scrubbing kind of blended in or I am use to seeing it. The wallet was new.


----------



## chechnia

Hi All Forum members!
Just a quick question about fashionphil, i read past comments about fakes appearing and am looking to buy a bag from them but now i am a bit scared to, considering i live in Australia. What are your views on them now? because these posts date back to 2008??

xx


----------



## Rouge H

I just received my item from Fashionphile and am very pleased. My bag was better than described arrived quickly and the packing was awesome, I loved the attention to detail it was fun opening it up. 
Will be back for sure!!


----------



## LemonBrulee

I sold 6 of my bags with them and used the buy out option. It worked well for me but on some other items their offers were laughable at best


----------



## chechnia

Thanks for the advice. I am just a bit hesitant because the photos are not the clearest or most detailed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chechnia said:


> Hi All Forum members!
> Just a quick question about fashionphil, i read past comments about fakes appearing and am looking to buy a bag from them but now i am a bit scared to, considering i live in Australia. What are your views on them now? because these posts date back to 2008??
> 
> xx


 


You can post the bag in the appropriate authenticate thread to see if
the bag is indeed the real mccoy


----------



## chechnia

hotshot said:


> You can post the bag in the appropriate authenticate thread to see if
> the bag is indeed the real mccoy



Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it


----------



## GirlieShoppe

chechnia said:


> Hi All Forum members!
> Just a quick question about fashionphil, i read past comments about fakes appearing and am looking to buy a bag from them but now i am a bit scared to, considering i live in Australia. What are your views on them now? because these posts date back to 2008??
> 
> xx


 
I've purchased a few items from FP and was very pleased. Each item was as described and authentic.


----------



## I love them all

chechnia said:


> Hi All Forum members!
> Just a quick question about fashionphil, i read past comments about fakes appearing and am looking to buy a bag from them but now i am a bit scared to, considering i live in Australia. What are your views on them now? because these posts date back to 2008??
> 
> xx


 I am in Australia also & have bought many bags from fashionphile & have never had a problem. All my bags have been beautiful & authentic . I would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## pukasonqo

chechnia said:


> Hi All Forum members!
> Just a quick question about fashionphil, i read past comments about fakes appearing and am looking to buy a bag from them but now i am a bit scared to, considering i live in Australia. What are your views on them now? because these posts date back to 2008??
> 
> xx




as with anything you buy online have it authenticated here first, won't hurt to


----------



## netter

I purchased a Marc Jacobs Stam from them and there was no problem, except for the packaging - I had to tell them to please send me a dust bag and they did. I would buy again.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I buy anything online with either PayPal or Platinum Amex and both (especially the latter) are quite protective should an issue exist, although I would never expect such with this seller.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

4dayslikethese said:


> I ordered a bag from Fashionphile just before Christmas last year. When I received it, I noticed a large cut on the leather of about 2 inches and that the keys did not open the lock. Both of these issues were not stated in the description. I emailed them and there was some delay in their responses which I attributed to the Christmas/ New Year festivities. I returned the bag in early January this year. They have since refunded me the costs of the bag and shipping of the bag to me but have not refunded the costs of me shipping the bag back to them. I have sent several reminders over the past 2 weeks and I have yet to receive any response. I doubt I will make any future purchases with them.



It was a Hermes Bolide that I bought from fashionphile. 

This is a picture of the deep cut at the side of the bag that was not reflected in their description of the bag.

This is a picture of the key and lock that came with the bag. Lock could not be unlocked with the key in the clochette. 

And upon inspection, the lock and key number doesn't tally. And these information were also not reflected in fashionphile's description of the bag.

So the key or lock is not original to the bag. The lock can only be unlocked by Hermes for a fee and to get another set of matching key and lock would be another fee and months of waiting.

And therefore I asked for a refund.

Fashionphile had already agreed through email to refund me the full price and the international shipping fee for sending the item back to USA. 

I got the full refund for the bag. But as for the international shipping fee, their last email to me in January was that they would return to me the money for the shipping fee. 

Hasn't happen and they are not replying to any emails that I'm sending them.

Bad experience and terrible customer service. Recommend not to buy them.


----------



## BeenBurned

JMHO, but is it possible that the cut might have happened when you opened the box?


----------



## 4dayslikethese

BeenBurned said:


> JMHO, but is it possible that the cut might have happened when you opened the box?



No, its not possible. The bag is kept in a fashionphile dustbag sealed in a plastic bag. The sealed bag is placed in an oversize box with plenty of stuffing. Everything was intact when I took the bag out.


----------



## czaria909

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.



Call them directly. Do not utilize via email. Every Time I contact them by phone my request is handled immediately without any hassles. Also, the customer service number is   (310) 279-1136 if needed. For some reason I prefer contacting companies over the phone instead of via email.


----------



## czaria909

My patience is extremely short with 5 children and a husband. That's why I prefer telephone contact instead of via email. I need a response immediately not in a few business days. Via email is not my cup of tea.


----------



## merrydish

czaria909 said:


> Call them directly. Do not utilize via email. Every Time I contact them by phone my request is handled immediately without any hassles. Also, the customer service number is   (310) 279-1136 if needed. For some reason I prefer contacting companies over the phone instead of via email.



Totally agree about calling as email takes too long and you don't have the opportunity to question the person you are contacting.

About 2 years ago I had a problem with Fashionfile so I called them and that resulted in a quick resolution.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Hi all,

I finally got a response from Fashionphile and they have resolved everything. They have also kindly given me $200 store credit. Took a while, but great recovery there.


----------



## bagnutt

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


Fashionphile has brick and mortar stores in California - did you ever consider calling them during business hours rather than emailing? If I don't get a response via email, I attempt to speak to an actual person. I have purchased a few LV items from FP and have had positive experiences.


----------



## AlovesLV

Purchased a handbag last week. It still hasn't shipped. I've sent 3 emails with no response. Their site says they ship within 1 business day. It's been three business days and now it's the weekend. 
I'm confident they'll ship by Monday (I haven't had shipping issues with past purchases from them.) I just wish they'd respond just once now that they have my money.

They definitely need to improve on their customer service.


----------



## CSamoylov

Terrible experience with Fashionphile. Sent in a few items to receive a quote. They offered me $15 on a new with tags Chloe bracelet bag, $15 for a Gucci Fur Anniversary Bag and $15 for almost new Christian Louboutin Nude Lady Peep heels w/box, dust bag and receipt. Will never buy/sell with them ever again!


----------



## JadaStormy

CSamoylov said:


> Terrible experience with Fashionphile. Sent in a few items to receive a quote. They offered me $15 on a new with tags Chloe bracelet bag, $15 for a Gucci Fur Anniversary Bag and $15 for almost new Christian Louboutin Nude Lady Peep heels w/box, dust bag and receipt. Will never buy/sell with them ever again!


How is that possible? They do online quotes and then give you a price range for buyout or consignment. How did you send it in for a quote without doing it online first and providing pics?  Did you mean to write $15?


----------



## Rouge H

This sounds odd


----------



## Love Of My Life

AlovesLV said:


> Purchased a handbag last week. It still hasn't shipped. I've sent 3 emails with no response. Their site says they ship within 1 business day. It's been three business days and now it's the weekend.
> I'm confident they'll ship by Monday (I haven't had shipping issues with past purchases from them.) I just wish they'd respond just once now that they have my money.
> 
> They definitely need to improve on their customer service.


 

You may need to make that phone call if your package hasn't arrived


----------



## CSamoylov

Hi hotshot! I meant I sent them in for an online quote. I did not physically go to a location I just use their online form and received the quote ($15) back for the Gucci, Chloe and Loubs.


----------



## caannie

You might want to email them about those quotes. I think someone screwed up.


----------



## CSamoylov

caannie said:


> You might want to email them about those quotes. I think someone screwed up.


Hi @Caannie! I emailed them, no response. :/


----------



## Cloudburst2000

4dayslikethese said:


> It was a Hermes Bolide that I bought from fashionphile.
> 
> This is a picture of the deep cut at the side of the bag that was not reflected in their description of the bag.
> 
> This is a picture of the key and lock that came with the bag. Lock could not be unlocked with the key in the clochette.
> 
> And upon inspection, the lock and key number doesn't tally. And these information were also not reflected in fashionphile's description of the bag.
> 
> So the key or lock is not original to the bag. The lock can only be unlocked by Hermes for a fee and to get another set of matching key and lock would be another fee and months of waiting.
> 
> And therefore I asked for a refund.
> 
> Fashionphile had already agreed through email to refund me the full price and the international shipping fee for sending the item back to USA.
> 
> I got the full refund for the bag. But as for the international shipping fee, their last email to me in January was that they would return to me the money for the shipping fee.
> 
> Hasn't happen and they are not replying to any emails that I'm sending them.
> 
> Bad experience and terrible customer service. Recommend not to buy them.



My guess is that fashionphile accidentally cut the bag somehow without realizing it...probably happened after posting the description.  I doubt that they sold a bag with such a large defect on purpose.  I have always found them pretty accurate on their descriptions.  Though I do agree that they sometimes have slow communication.  Sometimes their communication is fast, but sometimes slow.  I think they probably need more people in the office to handle email, phone, etc.


----------



## stellab

I know this thread is old but I wanted to make everyone aware of my FP experience. I've purchased from them, yoogis and real deal collection before - all without issue. I placed an order for a pretty well used Chloe Paraty yesterday with expedited shipping. I found out today that they *denied* the order based on "fraud risk". They did not call me to verify I am who I say I am, and they didn't call American express to verify anything, either. When I called today, customer service couldn't explain why that happened - just that it had. She was really mean, too! If I was buying a really expensive item or something i might be more understanding - but this was a lower priced item being shipped to my office. Totally normal order for me.  I emailed the CEO but I doubt I'll hear back. I don't think they care about their customers. I'll happily go back to yoogis or rdc.


----------



## kemilia

stellab said:


> I know this thread is old but I wanted to make everyone aware of my FP experience. I've purchased from them, yoogis and real deal collection before - all without issue. I placed an order for a pretty well used Chloe Paraty yesterday with expedited shipping. I found out today that they *denied* the order based on "fraud risk". They did not call me to verify I am who I say I am, and they didn't call American express to verify anything, either. When I called today, customer service couldn't explain why that happened - just that it had. She was really mean, too! If I was buying a really expensive item or something i might be more understanding - but this was a lower priced item being shipped to my office. Totally normal order for me.  I emailed the CEO but I doubt I'll hear back. I don't think they care about their customers. I'll happily go back to yoogis or rdc.


 

Fraud risk? You, the buyer? Or do they think the bag is fake? I don't see how they can not sell you a bag they have on their site and you have paid for, that's how they (and everyone else) stays in business--by selling their stuff. Or I am totally not getting this story. Just want to add--it seems FP has their good days and bad days, and you got a bad day and a nutty non-transaction. They won't stay in biz long doing biz this way.


----------



## stellab

kemilia said:


> Fraud risk? You, the buyer? Or do they think the bag is fake? I don't see how they can not sell you a bag they have on their site and you have paid for, that's how they (and everyone else) stays in business--by selling their stuff. Or I am totally not getting this story. Just want to add--it seems FP has their good days and bad days, and you got a bad day and a nutty non-transaction. They won't stay in biz long doing biz this way.



Yep - they claimed they felt there was a risk of fraud on MY part, as a buyer. I have never had that happen to me before! I don't understand how treating the customer as a criminal is ok!


----------



## caannie

Some sellers won't ship to certain countries. I know Russia is sometimes a problem, and China. Are you in country they might be worried about? Or maybe they are having concerns about Amex as a payment method right now?


----------



## mundodabolsa

stellab said:


> I know this thread is old but I wanted to make everyone aware of my FP experience. I've purchased from them, yoogis and real deal collection before - all without issue. I placed an order for a pretty well used Chloe Paraty yesterday with expedited shipping. I found out today that they *denied* the order based on "fraud risk". They did not call me to verify I am who I say I am, and they didn't call American express to verify anything, either. When I called today, customer service couldn't explain why that happened - just that it had. She was really mean, too! If I was buying a really expensive item or something i might be more understanding - but this was a lower priced item being shipped to my office. Totally normal order for me.  I emailed the CEO but I doubt I'll hear back. I don't think they care about their customers. I'll happily go back to yoogis or rdc.



If I had to guess I'd say the issue was with the item being shipped to your office. Frequently having a billing address that is different from your shipping address can randomly be a problem and identified as potential fraud, especially if you are a first-time buyer for the vendor (which doesn't seem to be your case.)


----------



## stellab

mundodabolsa said:


> If I had to guess I'd say the issue was with the item being shipped to your office. Frequently having a billing address that is different from your shipping address can randomly be a problem and identified as potential fraud, especially if you are a first-time buyer for the vendor (which doesn't seem to be your case.)



Typically, the different addresses will throw up a fraud alert for high priced items and if you have a different ship to name/address from your billing info (so like if my sister bought something and sent it to me). Usually, the bank will throw up the fraud alert, not the vendor. This couldn't have been the case in my case - amex is very used to my two addresses. Whether it's the vendor or bank fraud dept, the normal first step is to contact the customer at their billing phone number to see if the purchase is legit or not. Every company I've ever ordered from or worked with does this - FP is the first I've ever seen who doesn't. They just randomly canceled it. 

I spent several years working through fraud and risk management for a luxury brand's ecommerce site, so I spent a lot of time learning the ins and outs


----------



## kemilia

stellab said:


> Yep - they claimed they felt there was a risk of fraud on MY part, as a buyer. I have never had that happen to me before! I don't understand how treating the customer as a criminal is ok!


 

Whatever reason they had for NOT shipping you your bag, they should have phoned you to discuss it, work on another way to complete the transaction, and definitely *NOT* leave you in the dark and creating a very unhappy customer. FP is very aware of this site and checks the posts.


----------



## missbanff

kemilia said:


> Whatever reason they had for NOT shipping you your bag, they should have phoned you to discuss it, work on another way to complete the transaction, and definitely *NOT* leave you in the dark and creating a very unhappy customer. FP is very aware of this site and checks the posts.



Are you sure they still do? I thought once Sarah left, they don't bother. I don't think they have posted here in years.


----------



## BeenBurned

kemilia said:


> Whatever reason they had for NOT shipping you your bag, they should have phoned you to discuss it, work on another way to complete the transaction, and definitely *NOT* leave you in the dark and creating a very unhappy customer. FP is very aware of this site and checks the posts.





missbanff said:


> Are you sure they still do? I thought once Sarah left, they don't bother. I don't think they have posted here in years.



Fashionphile hasn't logged in to TPF since December 19, 2013. I don't think they check in.


----------



## LemonBrulee

stellab said:


> Yep - they claimed they felt there was a risk of fraud on MY part, as a buyer. I have never had that happen to me before! I don't understand how treating the customer as a criminal is ok!




Sounds like they're using a company that provides chargeback insurance that runs each order through a sophisticated fraud module before processing it. It's probably all automated and wasn't cancelled or sent by a live person working at fashionphile


----------



## kemilia

BeenBurned said:


> Fashionphile hasn't logged in to TPF since December 19, 2013. I don't think they check in.


 

Oops, didn't know. I know they used to, guess they don't care what's being said about their service, kinda a red flag imo.


----------



## chicnfab

Hi ladies! just bought a chanel east west from fashionphile but never had it authenticate just pulled the trigger.. Is it still needed or you ladies just trust fashionphile that much. Opinions are needed. Thanks!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I always think it's best to get it authenticated by a 3rd party.


----------



## Taro

For peace of mind I think I would get it authenticated, personally... After all what is $5-10 after how much you already dropped on the bag? Nothing is 100%... Just my two cents!


----------



## keodi

Taro said:


> For peace of mind I think I would get it authenticated, personally... After all what is $5-10 after how much you already dropped on the bag? Nothing is 100%... Just my two cents!



This!


----------



## chicnfab

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I always think it's best to get it authenticated by a 3rd party.



Thanks!


----------



## chicnfab

Taro said:


> For peace of mind I think I would get it authenticated, personally... After all what is $5-10 after how much you already dropped on the bag? Nothing is 100%... Just my two cents!



Thanks!


----------



## Purselovn

Ive purchased prob 5 items from them and all have been authentic and great customer service. If there is any doubt in the item however, u can get it authenticated  good luck


----------



## chicnfab

Purselovn said:


> Ive purchased prob 5 items from them and all have been authentic and great customer service. If there is any doubt in the item however, u can get it authenticated  good luck



Thanks!


----------



## Cara Francesca

chicnfab said:


> Thanks!


I trust them implicitly (bought a mini and a woc from them). They were both genuine and their prices are, in my opinion, the best among their competitors.  Their shipping is always extremely fast and their customer service is outstanding. (No I'm not affiliated, just a happy customer)


----------



## chicnfab

Cara Francesca said:


> I trust them implicitly (bought a mini and a woc from them). They were both genuine and their prices are, in my opinion, the best among their competitors.  Their shipping is always extremely fast and their customer service is outstanding. (No I'm not affiliated, just a happy customer)



I heard good reviews from them and some buyers didn't bother to authenticate it again.. Its my first pre-loved item so im like "i hope I'm doing the right thing" feeling&#128525; but nevertheless I may not authenticate it anymore ($5-10) its not a big deal but i just trust them and the reviews..and depends maybe on the item as soon as I received it..so excited..&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; thanks for your time!


----------



## JE2824

I just bought my first pre-loved bag from them and I actually did not even think twice about getting it authenticated (maybe I should of). I did have such a pleasant experience with them, and they do offer returns within 7 days. Their customer service was superb. I will def buy from them again. I hope this gives you a little peace of mind.


----------



## chicnfab

JE2824 said:


> I just bought my first pre-loved bag from them and I actually did not even think twice about getting it authenticated (maybe I should of). I did have such a pleasant experience with them, and they do offer returns within 7 days. Their customer service was superb. I will def buy from them again. I hope this gives you a little peace of mind.



I just pulled the trigger! Its my first pre-loved item so im not sure what to expect i always bought mine at boutique but if everything worked out fine i might buy again..&#128522; thanks for your time!


----------



## Swanky

Lots of info on them already from our wonderful members, here's a few, but if you do a search, there's more!

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...in-warning-371412.html?highlight=fashionphile

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/l...shionphile-849455.html?highlight=fashionphile

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/fashionphile-831147.html?highlight=fashionphile


----------



## Longchamp

missbanff said:


> Are you sure they still do? I thought once Sarah left, they don't bother. I don't think they have posted here in years.



I'm way behind . I didn't know Sarah left. Do you know what she is doing now?


----------



## missbanff

Longchamp said:


> I'm way behind . I didn't know Sarah left. Do you know what she is doing now?



I heard she moved to Europe with her family, passing the business on to Ben (who by all accounts has not done a great job with it in terms of customer service); then I thought someone said she ended up moving back.

Don't quote me on that, though - maybe someone else knows for sure?


----------



## V0N1B2

I have dealt with Heather twice in the last six months or so. She was pleasant and professional.


----------



## squidgee

missbanff said:


> I heard she moved to Europe with her family, passing the business on to Ben (who by all accounts has not done a great job with it in terms of customer service); then I thought someone said she ended up moving back.
> 
> Don't quote me on that, though - maybe someone else knows for sure?



Yes she's back for sure, confirmed by her Linkedin profile: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarahclarkdavis

I think she may have been back for a while, at least a year or more, but I dunno exactly when she came back.


----------



## missbanff

squidgee said:


> Yes she's back for sure, confirmed by her Linkedin profile: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sarahclarkdavis
> 
> I think she may have been back for a while, at least a year or more, but I dunno exactly when she came back.



Hmm - I wonder if she runs the SF location, based on that LI profile? Wasn't there a blonde sister, who was part of the business, too? I forget her name.


----------



## CSamoylov

Her blonde sister in law is a blogger I believe, Amber something? Barefoot Blonde? I can't remember I just remember she has a son named Atticus and they live in NYC.
Sarah lives in San Diego and works from the warehouse no idea how involved she is in the business. I know she handles all social media though.
As for the item being flagged, I'm sorry that really stinks. I know fraud is becoming an increasing problem in this industry in particular. I had a chargeback I lost even though it was same shipping, same billing, copy of government ID etc for $6K. A lot of these criminals prey on companies like Fashionphile so they can scoop up a bag and take it to Yoogis or Joe Shmo pawn shop and get cash immediately whereas, others have serious crime rings. It's pretty difficult to win these cases with chargebacks as the bank immediately takes the money out of your account once a chargeback has been filed so it seems they are airing on the side of caution. For our filtering system some of the reasons it can get flagged are different billing/shipping, non matching zip code or code on front of the card, IP address doesn't match address, or several failed attempts at making a purchase. I'm not sure why they didn't contact you directly. (The charge did go through on their end and they declined it otherwise, it wouldn't have gone through when you were shopping online). My guess is they questioned the validity of the order, overlooked it and forgot to follow up as they are extremely busy it seems (It took me almost 5 days to get a quote back from them this week). Regardless, it's no fun being treated like this and I'm sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## caannie

Their communication hasn't been very good as of late. When I send them items for consignment, I no longer get confirmation emails that they have been received. And last month I bought two small items that were shipped to the wrong buyer. The tracking showed the items had made it to my city, and then I saw that the package was rerouted to another address. I had to call Fashionphile to find out why my items were being shipped to a different address. Then they told me over the phone that they had been sent to the wrong address and were being sent back to them. They never contacted me, I had to keep contacting them until I finally found out that my items had been lost in the mail and at that point they gave me a refund. It really should have been their responsibility to contact me not the other way around. But in the end they made it right. One thing I prefer about Yoogis, they email me every step of the way. Good communication is so important.


----------



## CSamoylov

caannie said:


> Their communication hasn't been very good as of late. When I send them items for consignment, I no longer get confirmation emails that they have been received. And last month I bought two small items that were shipped to the wrong buyer. The tracking showed the items had made it to my city, and then I saw that the package was rerouted to another address. I had to call Fashionphile to find out why my items were being shipped to a different address. Then they told me over the phone that they had been sent to the wrong address and were being sent back to them. They never contacted me, I had to keep contacting them until I finally found out that my items had been lost in the mail and at that point they gave me a refund. It really should have been their responsibility to contact me not the other way around. But in the end they made it right. One thing I prefer about Yoogis, they email me every step of the way. Good communication is so important.


Yeah, I agree. I'm not sure why Fashionphile has been slipping up so much in the customer service area. I bought some items last month I had to return and they had to re-run my credit card and ended up overcharging me $150. I've received very little confirmation when selling with them. They've actually been known to send my checks to the wrong address as well (just my parents old address I had used with them across the country). Luckily, my parents dont mind sending me the checks but it's a nuisance that's easily avoided by just looking at the contract.


----------



## Shayshops247

Wow that's definitely bad business. I will think twice before purchasing from a company that will not respond to me.


----------



## uadjit

caannie said:


> Their communication hasn't been very good as of late. When I send them items for consignment, I no longer get confirmation emails that they have been received. And last month I bought two small items that were shipped to the wrong buyer. The tracking showed the items had made it to my city, and then I saw that the package was rerouted to another address. I had to call Fashionphile to find out why my items were being shipped to a different address. Then they told me over the phone that they had been sent to the wrong address and were being sent back to them. They never contacted me, I had to keep contacting them until I finally found out that my items had been lost in the mail and at that point they gave me a refund. It really should have been their responsibility to contact me not the other way around. But in the end they made it right. One thing I prefer about Yoogis, they email me every step of the way. Good communication is so important.




I also noticed that they don't send confirmation of item receipt emails anymore. On the plus side, though, they seem to be processing items very quickly so that they show up in your account on the site in 1-2 days of receipt.


----------



## Ladyin12ed

I drove an hour to the Beverly Hills location after looking at a red patent leather jumbo because they listed the bag's condition as excellent.  The leather strap had a cut right across the strap and the sales lady swore it was the seams stitched together. I bought the bag and took it into chanel and they said it was cut due to wear and tear. They didn't include that defect in their description at all and had the strap wrapped in tissue and didn't let me open the tissue to even inspect the strap at first until I told them I had to inspect the bag. They are crooks!!!!  She was so rude too and basically said there was nothing wrong with the bag when clearly the experts at chanel told me otherwise.


----------



## caannie

Both items that were lost in shipping to me, and had been refunded to me, have now reappeared on their website. So I guess they have been found. The only problem is they relisted each item for 40% more than the original price I paid. I guess I'm not going to repurchase them!


----------



## squidgee

My buying experiences was ok in general... except they didn't check the bag very thoroughly and there were a few papers, some stray hair/fluff and a hairpin in a side pocket. I wouldn't complain though if they had overlooked a couple dollar bills!


----------



## kemilia

I emailed them to see about either outright selling or consigning a bag with them. I have sold and bought from them in the past with no problems.

They got back to me with a quote (original email said "will reply in a day" and it took a couple extra days) but they did get back to me with a higher quote than another well-known consignment site. I'm still thinking about it but so far, so good.


----------



## jellyv

I don't know what's up communication wise. I sent excellent pics of a desirable bag I was going to consign and got no response.  I wrote a second time to nudge, no response. 

Long story short, it sold within minutes at another famous reseller site instead. So there.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jellyv said:


> I don't know what's up communication wise. I sent excellent pics of a desirable bag I was going to consign and got no response.  I wrote a second time to nudge, no response.
> 
> Long story short, it sold within minutes at another famous reseller site instead. So there.




How long did you wait before you sent out your second response? From my recent experience, it seems like the response time is at least 4-5 days later. Yoogis usually gets back to me within 48 hours but alas, their quote is usually always low for my items


----------



## blue2013

Hi there! I got a few quotes from FP and they were surprisingly A LOT higher than Yoogis. 
Do you know if they actually read the description you write of the bag? I submitted many pics and even wrote my description. Before I shipped the bag to them, I called their 866 number to make sure they are aware of the flaws. They said yes. The bags should be delivered to them today. Any chance they can give me a much lower quote after they see the bags? I read some reviews about them and the consignors had the same problem. They initially quote high offer, then after they receive the bags, they would knock off hundreds to thousand off due to "condition". I am so scared that it would happen to me. If anyone has direct buy experience with fp please chime in 


ThisVNchick said:


> How long did you wait before you sent out your second response? From my recent experience, it seems like the response time is at least 4-5 days later. Yoogis usually gets back to me within 48 hours but alas, their quote is usually always low for my items


----------



## caannie

I have sold or consigned 30  items with Fashionphile. They have never paid me a lower quote than what I was originally quoted. If it turns out to be in worse shape than expected they may give you the lower end of the spectrum on the quote. But I have neve received a final offer that was lower than the original quote.

I used to think Fashionphile always paid more than Yoogis, but that's not true, it really depends on the item. I would say it's a 50/50 chance who will give the highest offer.


----------



## blue2013

Thank you for your response. I shipped my bags to them through usps. It was my first time dealing with them so I didn't feel safe using their label. Do you think I should call in to make sure they got my bags? Tracking shows delivered and signed for.
This is so stressful. I sold to yoogis many times before, they are super nice and quick. However this time, they lowballed me so I went with FP. 


caannie said:


> I have sold or consigned 30  items with Fashionphile. They have never paid me a lower quote than what I was originally quoted. If it turns out to be in worse shape than expected they may give you the lower end of the spectrum on the quote. But I have neve received a final offer that was lower than the original quote.
> 
> I used to think Fashionphile always paid more than Yoogis, but that's not true, it really depends on the item. I would say it's a 50/50 chance who will give the highest offer.


----------



## caannie

I always use the prepaid label. They no longer email you and tell you that they received your stuff. They only email you when your quote is ready. I wouldn't worry about it, give them two days or so to process your stuff and then if you're worried after that call them on the phone. They always answer the phone


----------



## uadjit

caannie said:


> I have sold or consigned 30  items with Fashionphile. They have never paid me a lower quote than what I was originally quoted. If it turns out to be in worse shape than expected they may give you the lower end of the spectrum on the quote. But I have neve received a final offer that was lower than the original quote.
> 
> I used to think Fashionphile always paid more than Yoogis, but that's not true, it really depends on the item. I would say it's a 50/50 chance who will give the highest offer.



Usually after 1 or 2 business days your items will show up in your account on their website under "My Quotes". It will say "Processing"-- that they received your item and it will be on the website soon.


----------



## jellyv

ThisVNchick said:


> How long did you wait before you sent out your second response? From my recent experience, it seems like the response time is at least 4-5 days later. Yoogis usually gets back to me within 48 hours but alas, their quote is usually always low for my items



I gave it almost a week and then forwarded my inquiry email again. No response at all.



caannie said:


> I used to think Fashionphile always paid more than Yoogis, but that's not true, it really depends on the item. I would say it's a 50/50 chance who will give the highest offer.



Agree. It also can depend on whether you're doing consignment vs. buyout.


----------



## blue2013

I think yoogis is a joke! I submitted my black caviar jumbo in brand new condition. I never used it. They quoted me $2900-$3000. ARE YOU SERIOUS! LOL. I just can't with these people. I sold to them many times before but this time, they are just borderline offensive and insulting with their quote. I am still waiting for Fashionphile to get  back to me. I think I am done selling my bags to these people.


----------



## Luvbolide

blue2013 said:


> I think yoogis is a joke! I submitted my black caviar jumbo in brand new condition. I never used it. They quoted me $2900-$3000. ARE YOU SERIOUS! LOL. I just can't with these people. I sold to them many times before but this time, they are just borderline offensive and insulting with their quote. I am still waiting for Fashionphile to get  back to me. I think I am done selling my bags to these people.





Have  you tried Ann's Fabulous Finds?  She does consignment only, I believe, but she has lovely things and lots of fans.


----------



## Catash

AFF's quotes are the best for Chanel but the sale is slow unless it is a Chanel classic flap (here you go)! 

Yoogi's quotes are better with Chloe and Mulberry. 

I use Fashionphile for Balenciaga. Their buyout quote can be higher than the consignment quote elsewhere. They also offer pretty good quotes for LV. 

The worst is Bag Borrow or Steal. Don't even bother. Their quote is a joke.



blue2013 said:


> I think yoogis is a joke! I submitted my black caviar jumbo in brand new condition. I never used it. They quoted me $2900-$3000. ARE YOU SERIOUS! LOL. I just can't with these people. I sold to them many times before but this time, they are just borderline offensive and insulting with their quote. I am still waiting for Fashionphile to get  back to me. I think I am done selling my bags to these people.





Luvbolide said:


> Have  you tried Ann's Fabulous Finds?  She does consignment only, I believe, but she has lovely things and lots of fans.


----------



## Operasoprano1

blue2013 said:


> I think yoogis is a joke! I submitted my black caviar jumbo in brand new condition. I never used it. They quoted me $2900-$3000. ARE YOU SERIOUS! LOL. I just can't with these people. I sold to them many times before but this time, they are just borderline offensive and insulting with their quote. I am still waiting for Fashionphile to get  back to me. I think I am done selling my bags to these people.




Sell it on eBay. There are many people who would want that handbag. Good luck!


----------



## Rouge H

blue2013 said:


> I think yoogis is a joke! I submitted my black caviar jumbo in brand new condition. I never used it. They quoted me $2900-$3000. ARE YOU SERIOUS! LOL. I just can't with these people. I sold to them many times before but this time, they are just borderline offensive and insulting with their quote. I am still waiting for Fashionphile to get  back to me. I think I am done selling my bags to these people.


I couldn't agree with you more, they offered me 7K for a brand new Birkin never used. Seriously!!


----------



## squidgee

I sold with Fashionphile but it's been almost a month and they haven't put my bag up on the site yet. I dunno how fast it's been for other  ladies who have sold with them previously, but to me it's quite a long while. Maybe since I did a buyout they figured they could take their time? If I had consigned instead I'd be pretty annoyed at their slowness.

Fashionphile also offered me $200-$300 more for my Balenciaga than Yoogi's did, depending on the buy option,  but Yoogi's generally has lower prices than FF so I kind of expected  their quotes to be lower as well. I guess I'll just stick to buying from them haha!


----------



## ThisVNchick

squidgee said:


> I sold with Fashionphile but it's been almost a month and they haven't put my bag up on the site yet. I dunno how fast it's been for other  ladies who have sold with them previously, but to me it's quite a long while. Maybe since I did a buyout they figured they could take their time? If I had consigned instead I'd be pretty annoyed at their slowness.
> 
> Fashionphile also offered me $200-$300 more for my Balenciaga than Yoogi's did, depending on the buy option,  but Yoogi's generally has lower prices than FF so I kind of expected  their quotes to be lower as well. I guess I'll just stick to buying from them haha!



Maybe your item sold on the floor. Items are displayed on the sales floor before they hit the web. So if it sold before the item ever got uploaded to their website, that is a reason why you don't see it. I've had that happen lots of times.


----------



## squidgee

ThisVNchick said:


> Maybe your item sold on the floor. Items are displayed on the sales floor before they hit the web. So if it sold before the item ever got uploaded to their website, that is a reason why you don't see it. I've had that happen lots of times.



Ooooh! Thanks for that explanation I didn't even know they did that! Might be exactly what happened as I sold it at the SF physical store.


----------



## ThisVNchick

squidgee said:


> Ooooh! Thanks for that explanation I didn't even know they did that! Might be exactly what happened as I sold it at the SF physical store.



Yea in instances like that, I wished I took the consigment route instead of the buyout (more money) but it's my personality to just get it done and over with. Oh well!


----------



## uadjit

ThisVNchick said:


> Maybe your item sold on the floor. Items are displayed on the sales floor before they hit the web. So if it sold before the item ever got uploaded to their website, that is a reason why you don't see it. I've had that happen lots of times.



This has happened to me, too. The item shows "processing" then disappears. If it's a consignment item then you get issued a payment within a few days but if you've already sold the item to them there's no way to know what has happened to it.


----------



## Bellehaven

I was quoted really low on a LV from Fashionphile ($650-$700). BBOS quoted me $450 for the same bag, which was so ridiculous and insulting. I sold it myself on Tradesy for $1350 and it took less than a week. Fashionphile is quick with delivery but I agree that they are pretty awful with communication. They didn't include a dustbag, which was pictured with a bag I bought from them. I called/emailed several times and never got a response. I eventually just gave up and got a dustbag from the LV store.


----------



## caannie

Yoogis usually quotes me higher on watches and older LV stuff. But it just depends. I don't ever pay retail, so most of the quotes from both sites are fair to me.


----------



## blue2013

Hey there! FP still hasn't gotten back to me. I paid out of pocket for them to receive my bags on Thursday. How long do you think I should wait until I contact them? And should I call the toll free number or you have another number for me to call? I tried toll free number before shipping it to them but they say they are only customer service and they can't access the quotes. Thank you in advance. 


caannie said:


> Yoogis usually quotes me higher on watches and older LV stuff. But it just depends. I don't ever pay retail, so most of the quotes from both sites are fair to me.


----------



## caannie

They don't work on weekends or holidays, or do quotes either. I'd give them until Tuesday morning then call their 800 number.


----------



## charleston-mom

caannie said:


> They don't work on weekends or holidays, or do quotes either. I'd give them until Tuesday morning then call their 800 number.




Not impressive. That and the amount of fake counterfeit bags they've listed in my years on the forum is enough for me!


----------



## uadjit

blue2013 said:


> Hey there! FP still hasn't gotten back to me. I paid out of pocket for them to receive my bags on Thursday. How long do you think I should wait until I contact them? And should I call the toll free number or you have another number for me to call? I tried toll free number before shipping it to them but they say they are only customer service and they can't access the quotes. Thank you in advance.



I'm not sure about quotes, specifically but I called their 800 number last week and they were able to look up my account by my email address and tell me when my bag was checked in and what its status was (it went for consignment). I'm not actually sure what department I spoke with but if CS can't answer your questions then maybe ask to be transferred to someone who can.


----------



## blue2013

uadjit said:


> I'm not sure about quotes, specifically but I called their 800 number last week and they were able to look up my account by my email address and tell me when my bag was checked in and what its status was (it went for consignment). I'm not actually sure what department I spoke with but if CS can't answer your questions then maybe ask to be transferred to someone who can.


 How long did you wait to call them? I overnight my bags to them and they were signed for on thursday. I was hoping to hear from them to confirm receipt of the package but they never got in touch. I sold to yoogis before. They always got back to me the same day they receive the package.


----------



## uadjit

blue2013 said:


> How long did you wait to call them? I overnight my bags to them and they were signed for on thursday. I was hoping to hear from them to confirm receipt of the package but they never got in touch. I sold to yoogis before. They always got back to me the same day they receive the package.



FP doesn't send you one of those "we've received your item" emails anymore. I just checked my tracking number and saw it had been signed for. I called them after they'd had it a week. I've sold to Yoogi's before, too and their service is far superior IMHO.


----------



## ThisVNchick

charleston-mom said:


> Not impressive. That and the amount of fake counterfeit bags they've listed in my years on the forum is enough for me!



Speaking of fakes...I just authenticated a very bad fake Dior this morning. Is there a way to let them know so they can remove it off the site?


----------



## charleston-mom

ThisVNchick said:


> Speaking of fakes...I just authenticated a very bad fake Dior this morning. Is there a way to let them know so they can remove it off the site?




They won't take it down even if you do. They'll wait till it till it sells. I'm basing this on seeing numerous posts where people called them out and let them know bags were fake and they did nothing.


----------



## k5ml3k

Just wanted to share this...I submitted about 3-4 items this morning to get quotes on and I've already received the quotes from them. I've yet to receive the quotes from Yoogis so I'm not sure which will be better but I was surprised at how quick they were to respond. I did get an email saying my quotes are ready but I did not receive an email saying that they've received my submissions. But I just wanted to share my experience. I've had great experience with Fashionphile thus far when it comes to both buying and selling.


----------



## blue2013

Thank you for sharing. It makes me feel better. I called the tool free number today. The girl said that my bags should be checked in this afternoon latest. Still havent heard from them. 


k5ml3k said:


> Just wanted to share this...I submitted about 3-4 items this morning to get quotes on and I've already received the quotes from them. I've yet to receive the quotes from Yoogis so I'm not sure which will be better but I was surprised at how quick they were to respond. I did get an email saying my quotes are ready but I did not receive an email saying that they've received my submissions. But I just wanted to share my experience. I've had great experience with Fashionphile thus far when it comes to both buying and selling.


----------



## ThisVNchick

k5ml3k said:


> Just wanted to share this...I submitted about 3-4 items this morning to get quotes on and I've already received the quotes from them. I've yet to receive the quotes from Yoogis so I'm not sure which will be better but I was surprised at how quick they were to respond. I did get an email saying my quotes are ready but I did not receive an email saying that they've received my submissions. But I just wanted to share my experience. I've had great experience with Fashionphile thus far when it comes to both buying and selling.




I feel like Fashionphile replies to quotes quicker if the item you're selling is iconic/popular/easy to sell. For me, seems like LV and Chanel items have a quicker turnaround time than say Dior. It takes them 4-5 days to get back to me for my Dior items but LV and Chanel will be readily available within 2.


----------



## Catash

uadjit said:


> FP doesn't send you one of those "we've received your item" emails anymore. I just checked my tracking number and saw it had been signed for. I called them after they'd had it a week. I've sold to Yoogi's before, too and their service is far superior IMHO.



FP seems slow lately. I sold them a bag in February. They paid almost immediately.


----------



## Catash

I feel the same way. When I asked them for a quote for a Speedy, they replied within a day! 




ThisVNchick said:


> I feel like Fashionphile replies to quotes quicker if the item you're selling is iconic/popular/easy to sell. For me, seems like LV and Chanel items have a quicker turnaround time than say Dior. It takes them 4-5 days to get back to me for my Dior items but LV and Chanel will be readily available within 2.


----------



## k5ml3k

blue2013 said:


> Thank you for sharing. It makes me feel better. I called the tool free number today. The girl said that my bags should be checked in this afternoon latest. Still havent heard from them.




You're welcome! I hope you heard back from them.



ThisVNchick said:


> I feel like Fashionphile replies to quotes quicker if the item you're selling is iconic/popular/easy to sell. For me, seems like LV and Chanel items have a quicker turnaround time than say Dior. It takes them 4-5 days to get back to me for my Dior items but LV and Chanel will be readily available within 2.




I asked quotes for a couple of Proenza Schouler bags and a Phillip Lim bag...I'm not sure if that made a difference but I'm glad to hear from them so quickly [emoji4] still waiting on Yoogis, which I'm fine with since I'm not in that much of a hurry of send these bags off.


----------



## uadjit

Catash said:


> FP seems slow lately. I sold them a bag in February. They paid almost immediately.



Well that bag I asked about last week--I had sent it for consignment and apparently it had sold on the floor or something but they only process payments on weekdays. The payment went through yesterday. The total turnaround time for that consignment item from receipt to payout was just over one week. I can't really complain about that!


----------



## chinkee21

charleston-mom said:


> Not impressive. That and the amount of fake counterfeit bags they've listed in my years on the forum is enough for me!


Yikes, I am glad I saw your post, I wasn't aware that they sell fakes  

I am quite new to their site and find that they have a great range of items listed, but now that I know this, I think I will refrain from purchasing from them in the future.


----------



## uhpharm01

charleston-mom said:


> Not impressive. That and the amount of fake counterfeit bags they've listed in my years on the forum is enough for me!


Oh goodness! Will not be buying anything from them.


----------



## ThisVNchick

chinkee21 said:


> Yikes, I am glad I saw your post, I wasn't aware that they sell fakes
> 
> I am quite new to their site and find that they have a great range of items listed, but now that I know this, I think I will refrain from purchasing from them in the future.





uhpharm01 said:


> Oh goodness! Will not be buying anything from them.





charleston-mom said:


> They won't take it down even if you do. They'll wait till it till it sells. I'm basing this on seeing numerous posts where people called them out and let them know bags were fake and they did nothing.





charleston-mom said:


> Not impressive. That and the amount of fake counterfeit bags they've listed in my years on the forum is enough for me!



Hm, seems like they're actively reading this thread. After posting that I authenticated a fake vintage Lady Dior from their website just 2 days ago, the link mysteriously no longer works.

Well, at least they're making an effort to take fakes things off their website...


----------



## bags4lifeChoco

The way they situate things, it seems that they don't want to give back your money. Seems they are desperate to earn, cause maybe they ain't earning any. haha.


----------



## were0620

I think i got a fake bag from them yesterday. It already got sent what can i do at this point?!?!


----------



## ThisVNchick

were0620 said:


> I think i got a fake bag from them yesterday. It already got sent what can i do at this point?!?!




Depending on the brand, you can post it here for re-authentication. If it is indeed a fake, I would then consider getting it authenticated by a reputable paid authenticator and have them write you a letter. 

I don't think Fashionphile is going to accept your word that the item is fake without having some proof. If they deny your claim, file a chargeback and use the letter as evidence.


----------



## uadjit

were0620 said:


> I think i got a fake bag from them yesterday. It already got sent what can i do at this point?!?!



The accept returns. I'd get it authenticated and if it comes back fake just return it.


----------



## JustAgUrL

were0620 said:


> I think i got a fake bag from them yesterday. It already got sent what can i do at this point?!?!




Did you have the bag authenticated ?? 

I'm just wondering why you feel that it might be counterfeit?


----------



## poopsie

were0620 said:


> I think i got a fake bag from them yesterday. It already got sent what can i do at this point?!?!





ThisVNchick said:


> Depending on the brand, you can post it here for re-authentication. If it is indeed a fake, I would then consider getting it authenticated by a reputable paid authenticator and have them write you a letter.
> 
> I don't think Fashionphile is going to accept your word that the item is fake without having some proof. If they deny your claim, file a chargeback and use the letter as evidence.





uadjit said:


> The accept returns. I'd get it authenticated and if it comes back fake just return it.





JustAgUrL said:


> Did you have the bag authenticated ??
> 
> I'm just wondering why you feel that it might be counterfeit?





Just posted in the AT Chanel thread--------no response as of yet

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...he-rules-and-use-890008-179.html#post28515154


----------



## ThisVNchick

poopsie said:


> Just posted in the AT Chanel thread--------no response as of yet
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...he-rules-and-use-890008-179.html#post28515154




The Chanel AT doesn't authenticate closed auctions  OP would have to get this authenticated via paid authentication.


----------



## Dpurseshop123

I just purchased an item yesterday!!! Now this got me worried!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Dpurseshop123 said:


> I just purchased an item yesterday!!! Now this got me worried!





May I ask what has you worried now? 

and just to put your mind at ease. 
While larger sellers can sometimes have a larger number of issues, due to 
the volume they do in sales, I would not worry too much. 
One person's bad experience does not mean you will also have 
a bad experience with that same seller. 

ebay is VERY pro-buyer, if you do end up having a issue with your 
purchase, just come here to 
the ebay subforum, and post a thread detailing your problem, 
and we will try to help you the best we can.


----------



## poopsie

JustAgUrL said:


> May I ask what has you worried now?
> 
> and just to put your mind at ease.
> While larger sellers can sometimes have a larger number of issues, due to
> the volume they do in sales, I would not worry too much.
> One person's bad experience does not mean you will also have
> a bad experience with that same seller.
> 
> ebay is VERY pro-buyer, if you do end up having a issue with your
> purchase, just come here to
> the ebay subforum, and post a thread detailing your problem,
> and we will try to help you the best we can.




While FP has an Ebay presence, I am guessing that the bag was probably purchased directly from their web. Understandably they jack the price up on the ebay listings to cover fees.


----------



## CSamoylov

Today I went to check on a bag I've been stalking on Fashionphile -- a gorgeous Hermes Birkin I was planning on purchasing next weekend for my birthday. It's a pretty rare color and I immediately recognized it except for the fact they jacked the price up! It was 20% off and set to be marked down to 30% off based on their 'New Markdown Alert' but instead they've now marked it back to full price. This is very frustrating and extremely misleading.


----------



## JustAgUrL

CSamoylov said:


> Today I went to check on a bag I've been stalking on Fashionphile -- a gorgeous Hermes Birkin I was planning on purchasing next weekend for my birthday. It's a pretty rare color and I immediately recognized it except for the fact they jacked the price up! It was 20% off and set to be marked down to 30% off based on their 'New Markdown Alert' but instead they've now marked it back to full price. This is very frustrating and extremely misleading.





when you are ready to buy, you could ask them if they would honor 
the mark down price that it was. 

It never hurts to ask....


----------



## JustAgUrL

poopsie said:


> While FP has an Ebay presence, I am guessing that the bag was probably purchased directly from their web. Understandably they jack the price up on the ebay listings to cover fees.





Ahhh, I see.


----------



## Dpurseshop123

I bought it from their website. I didn't think they would sell fakes on such a site and company seemed legit. &#128532; I'll just see when I get my item I guess.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Dpurseshop123 said:


> I bought it from their website. I didn't think they would sell fakes on such a site and company seemed legit. &#128532; I'll just see when I get my item I guess.



Always get it authenticated. I wouldn't say they NEVER sell fakes. I've authenticated about 2-3 Lady Dior bags that were fake from Fashionphile, one was just listed last week.


----------



## girlhasbags

CSamoylov said:


> Today I went to check on a bag I've been stalking on Fashionphile -- a gorgeous Hermes Birkin I was planning on purchasing next weekend for my birthday. It's a pretty rare color and I immediately recognized it except for the fact they jacked the price up! It was 20% off and set to be marked down to 30% off based on their 'New Markdown Alert' but instead they've now marked it back to full price. This is very frustrating and extremely misleading.




Funny you say that I had exactly the same experience with not one but two Chanel bags so I called. According to the Lady I spoke with they just got a new system that is doing strange things and on the other bags she said it was sent to a client in BH....hmmmmmmm. Anyway I told her I love them but to be honest it appears they are playing with pricing. I did ask if they would honor the prices she said they could always look back to see if it were marked down and yes. But what if you didn't know? How does that work makes you think doesn't it.


----------



## CSamoylov

girlhasbags said:


> Funny you say that I had exactly the same experience with not one but two Chanel bags so I called. According to the Lady I spoke with they just got a new system that is doing strange things and on the other bags she said it was sent to a client in BH....hmmmmmmm. Anyway I told her I love them but to be honest it appears they are playing with pricing. I did ask if they would honor the prices she said they could always look back to see if it were marked down and yes. But what if you didn't know? How does that work makes you think doesn't it.


Yes it's fishy. Now that I saw this I keep watching it to see if this is a regular thing there. The original bag I wanted I inquired about weeks ago and no response, I followed up and they told me they would have a response for me within 2 days, nothing. To me, it doesn't feel like website issues if it was, why not just offer me the bag at 30% off or manually put into the 30% off category? Very fishy.


----------



## CSamoylov

Update: FP offered to sell me the bag at 20% off even though it should be at 30% off based on their markdown system. No admission of fault from them and just feel that they are quiet shady at this point. Have little to no interest in purchasing from them at this point esp. considering I recently bought a Chanel flap from them on 5/19 and it just shipped today on 5/27. When I inquired about the late shipping she stated it was in a showroom elsewhere yet, on their site it says Carlsbad,CA (their headquarters) where she said it was shipped to. Makes no sense.


----------



## gail13

CSamoylov said:


> Update: FP offered to sell me the bag at 20% off even though it should be at 30% off based on their markdown system. No admission of fault from them and just feel that they are quiet shady at this point. Have little to no interest in purchasing from them at this point esp. considering I recently bought a Chanel flap from them on 5/19 and it just shipped today on 5/27. When I inquired about the late shipping she stated it was in a showroom elsewhere yet, on their site it says Carlsbad,CA (their headquarters) where she said it was shipped to. Makes no sense.




Fashionphile has a small shop in Beverly Hills with very little inventory. If you look on the site, it tells you where the item is located-most are in Carlsbad.`The few times I have called, I have gotten the BH location, so I'm thinking that may be their office.


----------



## CSamoylov

gail13 said:


> Fashionphile has a small shop in Beverly Hills with very little inventory. If you look on the site, it tells you where the item is located-most are in Carlsbad.`The few times I have called, I have gotten the BH location, so I'm thinking that may be their office.


Their corporate offices are in Carlsbad. The listing said the bag was in Carlsbad. I saw today it shipped from the Carlsbad location. I'm not sure what their hold up is but it is frustrating.


----------



## poopsie

The Carlsbad location is a warehouse in an industrial park. There are two small glass counters and a cash register. All the inventory is in the back on shelves and hanging racks----nothing like the pictures of the other two showrooms


----------



## kkayc

I had an LV purse in my shopping cart and it was 30% off.  Ten minutes later when I was ready to checkout, it went back up to the original price?!!  I thought that was so shady of FP.  They lost my business.


----------



## girlhasbags

kkayc said:


> I had an LV purse in my shopping cart and it was 30% off.  Ten minutes later when I was ready to checkout, it went back up to the original price?!!  I thought that was so shady of FP.  They lost my business.




OMG!! This seems to be happening more and more. That is so sad. Now I am skeptical of them myself as I have seen this happen a couple times as I stated previously. They need to address this.


----------



## lovieluvslux

ThisVNchick said:


> Always get it authenticated. I wouldn't say they NEVER sell fakes. I've authenticated about 2-3 Lady Dior bags that were fake from Fashionphile, one was just listed last week.


ThisVNchick - Thanks for educating us.  I looked at large black lambskin Dior in person about a year ago at SF site.  I had no idea if it was fake or not. I assumed it had to be authentic. A good reminder we should get things authenticated even from retailers who have the expertise to authenticate.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lovieluvslux said:


> ThisVNchick - Thanks for educating us.  I looked at large black lambskin Dior in person about a year ago at SF site.  I had no idea if it was fake or not. I assumed it had to be authentic. A good reminder we should get things authenticated even from retailers who have the expertise to authenticate.



I don't know if they have a different set of authenticators per brand or if they just have a couple that specialize in all brands. From what I have read here on tpf, Dior is not the only brand that the company has carried fakes of, Louis Vuitton and a couple others as well. So that leads me to think that maybe they only have 5-10 authenticators that authenticate all brands but do not really specialize in one particular brand. Therefore, they're not as well trained when it comes to superfake bags? The bag that was fake that I authenticated about 2 weeks ago was a vintage Lady Dior. Usually vintage fakes are easily detectable (really bad quality control and stamping), not sure how that bag got passed their authenticators but they quickly pulled it off their site a the following day.


----------



## kkayc

girlhasbags said:


> OMG!! This seems to be happening more and more. That is so sad. Now I am skeptical of them myself as I have seen this happen a couple times as I stated previously. They need to address this.



I know, it is.  As if they think I'll continue checking out when the b purse was $1257 and was changed to $1795.  I think it's on purpose, Amazon runs an algorithm that varies prices based on past purchases and demands.  However, at least Amazon just raises the price on your future purchases, not during checkout.  I actually liked FP, but once they pulled the price switch, I really got turned off.


----------



## CSamoylov

I had the same issue with a Birkin I was trying to purchase. They basically told me they don't discount Hermes 30% or 20% (even though it was 20% off for 2 weeks). I honestly think although they have their model full price/10 off/20 off/30 off they don't stick to it and regularly move items back to full price when they're about to be marked down again.


----------



## kkayc

CSamoylov said:


> I had the same issue with a Birkin I was trying to purchase. They basically told me they don't discount Hermes 30% or 20% (even though it was 20% off for 2 weeks). I honestly think although they have their model full price/10 off/20 off/30 off they don't stick to it and regularly move items back to full price when they're about to be marked down again.



I agree, I was stalking a Chanel at 20% off waiting for it to go to 30% (signed up for notification), it didnt.  It disappeared for about 2 weeks and popped up again at full price.  It was a just mademoiselle in metallic caviar...and I kept the link to it before it disappeared and it didn't show up as sold when I checked it after it disappeared  (it was not available or something like that)


----------



## CSamoylov

kkayc said:


> I agree, I was stalking a Chanel at 20% off waiting for it to go to 30% (signed up for notification), it didnt.  It disappeared for about 2 weeks and popped up again at full price.  It was a just mademoiselle in metallic caviar...and I kept the link to it before it disappeared and it didn't show up as sold when I checked it after it disappeared  (it was not available or something like that)


It's so frustrating, like they think their customers don't realize this? It completely turned me off to buying from them as it just seems dishonest and lately they haven't been able to give me straight answers about anything.


----------



## loubiqueen

First off.....I want to say THANK YOU FASHIONPHILE. Thank you for having the worst customer service i have EVER experienced. I bought a Maxi and asked that it be overnight shpped. Paid the extra charges etc... Still nothing. Still sitting in the Carlsbad location. The crazy part is i was on hold for so long i thought i was calling the DMV! Then when your rep answered i was told i'd get a call back....Welp.....Im waiting. Never again. On the other hand, when i was spending the money i got the BEST service running my credit card lol. WOW.


----------



## CSamoylov

loubiqueen said:


> First off.....I want to say THANK YOU FASHIONPHILE. Thank you for having the worst customer service i have EVER experienced. I bought a Maxi and asked that it be overnight shpped. Paid the extra charges etc... Still nothing. Still sitting in the Carlsbad location. The crazy part is i was on hold for so long i thought i was calling the DMV! Then when your rep answered i was told i'd get a call back....Welp.....Im waiting. Never again. On the other hand, when i was spending the money i got the BEST service running my credit card lol. WOW.


Sorry this has happened to you. Sadly Fashionphile just seems to be getting worse and worse these days.


----------



## LemonBrulee

loubiqueen said:


> First off.....I want to say THANK YOU FASHIONPHILE. Thank you for having the worst customer service i have EVER experienced. I bought a Maxi and asked that it be overnight shpped. Paid the extra charges etc... Still nothing. Still sitting in the Carlsbad location. The crazy part is i was on hold for so long i thought i was calling the DMV! Then when your rep answered i was told i'd get a call back....Welp.....Im waiting. Never again. On the other hand, when i was spending the money i got the BEST service running my credit card lol. WOW.




Ugh sorry you're dealing with this. They USED to be better


----------



## misskris03

loubiqueen said:


> First off.....I want to say THANK YOU FASHIONPHILE. Thank you for having the worst customer service i have EVER experienced. I bought a Maxi and asked that it be overnight shpped. Paid the extra charges etc... Still nothing. Still sitting in the Carlsbad location. The crazy part is i was on hold for so long i thought i was calling the DMV! Then when your rep answered i was told i'd get a call back....Welp.....Im waiting. Never again. *On the other hand, when i was spending the money i got the BEST service running my credit card lol.* WOW.



That's ridiculous. Thanks for the warning. Good luck.


----------



## loubiqueen

Thanks all. Well I have learned a valuable lesson smh.


----------



## QueenLouis

kkayc said:


> I had an LV purse in my shopping cart and it was 30% off.  Ten minutes later when I was ready to checkout, it went back up to the original price?!!  I thought that was so shady of FP.  They lost my business.


 
Did you look lower in the discount section? When you check out it shows the original price, then the 10/20/30% reduction shows as a separate "Product Discount" line.


----------



## QueenLouis

I'm completely shocked by this thread. I've made several purchases from them this year, and sold them one bag, and everything has gone perfectly smoothly. Everything shipped within 1 business day. The item I sold them was received, authenticated next business day, check cut the business day after that, and then post marked the next day after that. - My most recent purchase may get returned, so I'll see how returns go.


----------



## kkayc

QueenLouis said:


> Did you look lower in the discount section? When you check out it shows the original price, then the 10/20/30% reduction shows as a separate "Product Discount" line.



Yes, I had the total ready and when I logged in and was one step away from being sent to Paypal, the price had changed by then.  It was gone and back at the original listing price.  This was on memorial day.  I've consigned with FP and my item sold within a week.  So consigning with them wasn't an issue, but buying a discounted item is.


----------



## scarlette1969

I should be thanking my lucky stars that things went smoothly for me.  I sent them a pair of Chanel boots (they gave me the highest quote as an outright buy) and they accepted it with a check in the mail within 1 week.


----------



## QueenLouis

scarlette1969 said:


> I should be thanking my lucky stars that things went smoothly for me.  I sent them a pair of Chanel boots (they gave me the highest quote as an outright buy) and they accepted it with a check in the mail within 1 week.




I sold a Bal to them and after they inspected it, they gave me the highest amount from the range they quoted me. I assumed I'd get the low end of the quote. But my bag was in great shape.


----------



## xianfang

Does anyone ever consign chanel gst with fashionphile? Did they quote good price?


----------



## CSamoylov

xianfang said:


> Does anyone ever consign chanel gst with fashionphile? Did they quote good price?


It depends on condition. They will probably sell it for 3-4k so your likely to get 2k, just a guess but your best bet is to submit using their quote feature


----------



## MAGJES

xianfang said:


> Does anyone ever consign chanel gst with fashionphile? Did they quote good price?



I received an OK quote for a medium flap about 6 months ago. You do get paid rather quickly...but mine was a direct buy out.


----------



## Ladyin12ed

I was looking at a birkin bag on their website but the next day when i checked, they removed it off their site and put it back on their website a few days later. I guess depending on the items they don't like to put certain things on sales even though that's their "policy." If you've been to fashionphile (especially the Beverly hills location) you'll see the people working there tries to work you so be careful


----------



## QueenLouis

Ladyin12ed said:


> I was looking at a birkin bag on their website but the next day when i checked, they removed it off their site and put it back on their website a few days later. I guess depending on the items they don't like to put certain things on sales even though that's their "policy." If you've been to fashionphile (especially the Beverly hills location) you'll see the people working there tries to work you so be careful




Maybe someone just bought and returned it.


----------



## Ladyin12ed

QueenLouis said:


> Maybe someone just bought and returned it.


Maybe, but it's just too much of a coincidence for it to get pulled off the market right before it was supposed to go on sale


----------



## missjenny2679

I'm NOT pleased with my experience at all!!!! I sold them four bags outright, and was told three of my bags were going to be put on their eBay site. My quotes were extremely low for those three  bags...I guess the eBay bags are listed with no reserve, and thus the low buyout price. Well, to my surprise I've seen ALL of my bags listed on their main site!!! I feel like such a FOOL! Not to mention I chose to have my money sent to me via PP, and lost out on $24 when they sent it to me! NEVER. AGAIN.


----------



## uadjit

missjenny2679 said:


> I'm NOT pleased with my experience at all!!!! I sold them four bags outright, and was told three of my bags were going to be put on their eBay site. My quotes were extremely low for those three  bags...I guess the eBay bags are listed with no reserve, and thus the low buyout price. Well, to my surprise I've seen ALL of my bags listed on their main site!!! I feel like such a FOOL! Not to mention I chose to have my money sent to me via PP, and lost out on $24 when they sent it to me! NEVER. AGAIN.


That's odd. I've never have them say anything about eBay. They just give me quotes for either buyout or consignment. Maybe this is a new thing?


----------



## missjenny2679

uadjit said:


> That's odd. I've never have them say anything about eBay. They just give me quotes for either buyout or consignment. Maybe this is a new thing?



Here is what they sent me. I think I might email them and ask for an explanation......


----------



## uadjit

missjenny2679 said:


> Here is what they sent me. I think I might email them and ask for an explanation......
> 
> View attachment 3027868


You should definitely email them. I'd ask for an explanation if they told you they were offering you a lower price because they were going to sell via the "outlet" and then they went ahead and listed on their main site.


----------



## QueenLouis

missjenny2679 said:


> Here is what they sent me. I think I might email them and ask for an explanation......
> 
> View attachment 3027868




Did you submit for quotes anywhere else? Yoogi's, BBoS?


----------



## Mandy4400

Am a big fan of Fashionphile, having sold and bought quite a number of items since Nivember of  last year when I discovered the Bal motorcycle line.  As for selling to them, of my items came back after their receipt and inspection with a lower price than the one they quoted.  Checks were cut quickly; refunds processed in record time upon receipt of returns. The best advantage with Fp is their hassle-free/no questions asked policy.  Even better now that they extended their return time frame from 7 to 30 days, although in my case, I always make sure the item is returned almost the next day of receipt and finding I didn't like it.  
Admittedly, their pricing could be more reasonable, as oftentimes, you don't really feel you're getting a break by buying pre-loved when the price difference is only a couple of hundred dollars....this is howevere, compensated that with FP there's that relative level of comfort about authenticity.  Unlike TRR for example, when there's always that nagging feeling in the back of your mind about the item being really the real McCoy...my vigilance about authenticity is heightened with TRR.  Their final sale/no return policy doesn't help one bit too.


----------



## girlhasbags

Mandy4400 said:


> Am a big fan of Fashionphile, having sold and bought quite a number of items since Nivember of  last year when I discovered the Bal motorcycle line.  As for selling to them, of my items came back after their receipt and inspection with a lower price than the one they quoted.  Checks were cut quickly; refunds processed in record time upon receipt of returns. The best advantage with Fp is their hassle-free/no questions asked policy.  Even better now that they extended their return time frame from 7 to 30 days, although in my case, I always make sure the item is returned almost the next day of receipt and finding I didn't like it.
> Admittedly, their pricing could be more reasonable, as oftentimes, you don't really feel you're getting a break by buying pre-loved when the price difference is only a couple of hundred dollars....this is howevere, compensated that with FP there's that relative level of comfort about authenticity.  Unlike TRR for example, when there's always that nagging feeling in the back of your mind about the item being really the real McCoy...my vigilance about authenticity is heightened with TRR.  Their final sale/no return policy doesn't help one bit too.




I agree!!! Don't get me wrong I have gotten many fantastic deals from TRR but I don't understand their no return policy they are the only ones that don't allow a bag to come back. Lately their customer service has gotten TERRIBLE. Maybe we should start a thread like this one for them so we can see all the horror stories that have gone on. I was talking to someone today that told me about a negative experience with them.


----------



## zestypasta

girlhasbags said:


> I agree!!! Don't get me wrong I have gotten many fantastic deals from TRR but I don't understand their no return policy they are the only ones that don't allow a bag to come back. Lately their customer service has gotten TERRIBLE. Maybe we should start a thread like this one for them so we can see all the horror stories that have gone on. I was talking to someone today that told me about a negative experience with them.



TRR is the THE FAKE FAKE for sure! I know two ladies the received obvious fakes from their authenticated stock, and then the dispute the fakes and say they will relist, even you show comparison shots of fake tags next to real tags,who the hell is authenticating for them!


----------



## devik

girlhasbags said:


> I agree!!! Don't get me wrong I have gotten many fantastic deals from TRR but I don't understand their no return policy they are the only ones that don't allow a bag to come back. Lately their customer service has gotten TERRIBLE. *Maybe we should start a thread like this one for them so we can see all the horror stories that have gone on*. I was talking to someone today that told me about a negative experience with them.





zestypasta said:


> TRR is the THE FAKE FAKE for sure! I know two ladies the received obvious fakes from their authenticated stock, and then the dispute the fakes and say they will relist, even you show comparison shots of fake tags next to real tags,who the hell is authenticating for them!



There are indeed some horror stories on tPF about TRR - here's the thread (personally I am never going to use them based on what I saw reported there):

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/therealreal-opinions-774120.html


----------



## girlhasbags

devik said:


> There are indeed some horror stories on tPF about TRR - here's the thread (personally I am never going to use them based on what I saw reported there):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/therealreal-opinions-774120.html


 
OG!!! Thank you for sharing. I can certainly related to some of those stories. As I said they used to be really good but their customer service is HORRIBLE. This is really making me consider avoiding them because I know personally some of these stories are true.


Has anyone purchased anything or know something about Portero.com?


----------



## Mandy4400

I must be one of those providing them positive feedback by not complaining even once.  Been dealing with them ...buying and selling since November 2014, and apart from their product pictures looking much, much better than the actual item, I've been generally happy.  

Phone calls get far better results than e-mail.. When I did email them, I've always followed it up with a phone call and get results.  

 Bought over ten bags, mostly Balenciagas and LVs, and have returned most without RMAs and refunds were quick.  Reasons for returns were primarily due to the bags looking much better in photos than in reality.  I love their no-hassle, no questions asked return policy as well as their unique buy-back program.

One great advantage with Fashionphile compared to The Real Real, for example is FO provides enough product shots of key areas/features of the bag like the tags and zippers, bales, etc...to help buyers determine authenticity at least initially through these shots.  TRR doesn't which remains to be my biggest pet peeve with them, second only to their final sale/no return policy.  To me, TRR's authenticity claims are sometimes suspect, while FP provides me some level of relative comfort on the authenticity of what they sell.

Sorry for this lengthy commentary, but I just wanted to provide a different view based on my actual experience with FP.


----------



## QueenLouis

Mandy4400 said:


> I must be one of those providing them positive feedback by not complaining even once.  Been dealing with them ...buying and selling since November 2014, and apart from their product pictures looking much, much better than the actual item, I've been generally happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Phone calls get far better results than e-mail.. When I did email them, I've always followed it up with a phone call and get results.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought over ten bags, mostly Balenciagas and LVs, and have returned most without RMAs and refunds were quick.  Reasons for returns were primarily due to the bags looking much better in photos than in reality.  I love their no-hassle, no questions asked return policy as well as their unique buy-back program.
> 
> 
> 
> One great advantage with Fashionphile compared to The Real Real, for example is FO provides enough product shots of key areas/features of the bag like the tags and zippers, bales, etc...to help buyers determine authenticity at least initially through these shots.  TRR doesn't which remains to be my biggest pet peeve with them, second only to their final sale/no return policy.  To me, TRR's authenticity claims are sometimes suspect, while FP provides me some level of relative comfort on the authenticity of what they sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy commentary, but I just wanted to provide a different view based on my actual experience with FP.




Good to hear about the quick refunds! I've bought several bags from them since the beginning of the year. My experience with them has been completely positive. But right now I'm doing my first return with them because the bag smelled.


----------



## QueenLouis

Wow, based on my previous sale to them, which I thought was a reasonable price considering the commission, I'm utterly shocked by the low ball quotes I just got from them on 3 items. Let's see how Yoogi's comes in.

To be more specific, the bag I sold them, they gave me 64% of what they listed it for. Everything I submitted today, they're only offering 40% of what they're likely to list it for.


----------



## uadjit

QueenLouis said:


> Wow, based on my previous sale to them, which I thought was a reasonable price considering the commission, I'm utterly shocked by the low ball quotes I just got from them on 3 items. Let's see how Yoogi's comes in.
> 
> To be more specific, the bag I sold them, they gave me 64% of what they listed it for. Everything I submitted today, they're only offering 40% of what they're likely to list it for.



You can also try BBOS (though their quotes lately have been awful, too) and Ann's Fabulous Finds.


----------



## QueenLouis

uadjit said:


> You can also try BBOS (though their quotes lately have been awful, too) and Ann's Fabulous Finds.




I just tried selling a Coach bag & wallet to BBOS. The buyout on the wallet was crazy low, and they only offered consignment on the bag with terrible terms, which included NO estimate of the amount Im likely to get.


----------



## uadjit

QueenLouis said:


> I just tried selling a Coach bag & wallet to BBOS. The buyout on the wallet was crazy low, and they only offered consignment on the bag with terrible terms, which included NO estimate of the amount Im likely to get.



That's right. They don't give consignment estimates. I don't consign with them. If they don't give me a decent buyout quote then I just pass altogether.


----------



## QueenLouis

Just to report. I did my first return with FP. My package was delivered to them on Fri, and I was refunded this morning.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

QueenLouis said:


> Just to report. I did my first return with FP. My package was delivered to them on Fri, and I was refunded this morning.



+1

i return to them quite often, and they do refund fast, thankfully.


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> i return to them quite often, and they do refund fast, thankfully.




Do you return because of the quality of the bag or is it just you find you don't like the item when it arrives?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

girlhasbags said:


> Do you return because of the quality of the bag or is it just you find you don't like the item when it arrives?



the later. the quality is usually very close to how they describe it and i'm usually pleased.  their pics are accurate. i keep much more than i return, but i do return when it doesn't look right on me. i sometimes feel bad returning stuff, but it's hard to know what a pre-loved item will look like until you actually handle it.


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the later. the quality is usually very close to how they describe it and i'm usually pleased.  their pics are accurate. i keep much more than i return, but i do return when it doesn't look right on me. i sometimes feel bad returning stuff, but it's hard to know what a pre-loved item will look like until you actually handle it.




I understand it is hard I usually call have have them describe the condition so far I have not been disappointed. Your right about once it arrives so far I have only had one return and I got my money refunded quickly. I've become a frequent shopper on FP


----------



## ccbaggirl89

girlhasbags said:


> I understand it is hard I usually call have have them describe the condition so far I have not been disappointed. Your right about once it arrives so far I have only had one return and I got my money refunded quickly. I've become a frequent shopper on FP



+1.

me too, i have to stop shopping there, seriously!


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, i have to stop shopping there, seriously!




Lol..... ME TOO! I have my eye on 2 more things and then really I am done. Good thing they have layaway.[emoji33]


----------



## sinyard

If you put an item on lawaway and pay it off before 30 days can you return it?


----------



## QueenLouis

sinyard said:


> If you put an item on lawaway and pay it off before 30 days can you return it?




Yes, but they charge a 10% fee. It's in their FAQs.


----------



## sinyard

QueenLouis said:


> Yes, but they charge a 10% fee. It's in their FAQs.




Thank you. I don't know how, but somehow I missed that! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## girlhasbags

sinyard said:


> If you put an item on lawaway and pay it off before 30 days can you return it?




Yes, but they do charge a fee unless it was not as described,etc.


----------



## Blackbelt57

I bought a Prada I phone case for my wife . It was listed as very good  having a few scuffs .i could not find anything ,not the lest flaw. Most important my wife wast thrilled.


----------



## cmars

I've only purchased from fashionphile a few times. Twice I returned items with no problems and the one I kept was better than described but it may have been a little over priced.


----------



## pursula

Ladies.... I'm a little worried. I have purchased this bag from couture USA. 
https://www.coutureusa.com/p-22614-louis-vuitton-mon-monogram-canvas-speedy-bandouliere-35-bag.aspx

Then I noticed it was also listed on fashionphile.... 
http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-mon-monogram-speedy-bandouliere-35-vert-and-bleu-clair-65206

I got into the chat thing on Couture USA to ask when to expect my order. She told me, then I asked her if they also owned Fashionphile and she said no..maybe it was a different bag. I showed her the date code and monogram was the exact same....she says maybe the buyer bought it from there before selling it to Couture USA. 
I don't know why, just gives me a fishy feeling.
On the other hand, I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## lshcat

pursula said:


> Ladies.... I'm a little worried. I have purchased this bag from couture USA.
> https://www.coutureusa.com/p-22614-louis-vuitton-mon-monogram-canvas-speedy-bandouliere-35-bag.aspx
> 
> Then I noticed it was also listed on fashionphile....
> http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-v...eedy-bandouliere-35-vert-and-bleu-clair-65206
> 
> I got into the chat thing on Couture USA to ask when to expect my order. She told me, then I asked her if they also owned Fashionphile and she said no..maybe it was a different bag. I showed her the date code and monogram was the exact same....she says maybe the buyer bought it from there before selling it to Couture USA.
> I don't know why, just gives me a fishy feeling.
> On the other hand, I can't wait to get it!!!



I wouldn't worry about it unless you saw them up for sale and available simultaneously.  People often buy things and use them a bit, then sell/consign to other reputable places when they're done. It's common.


----------



## pursula

lshcat said:


> I wouldn't worry about it unless you saw them up for sale and available simultaneously.  People often buy things and use them a bit, then sell/consign to other reputable places when they're done. It's common.




Thank you! That is pretty much what she said. And it makes sense. Makes me a bit sad because apparently the person that sold it to them kept or lost the dust bag and keys/lock! But I am still BEYOND excited!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

pursula said:


> Thank you! That is pretty much what she said. And it makes sense. Makes me a bit sad because apparently the person that sold it to them kept or lost the dust bag and keys/lock! But I am still BEYOND excited!!!




When you get it take it into your local LV store and ask for a dustbag. They will usually give you one. I am sure the keys and locks can be purchased there as well. If not check e-bay they are always for sale there. Congratulations!


----------



## pursula

girlhasbags said:


> When you get it take it into your local LV store and ask for a dustbag. They will usually give you one. I am sure the keys and locks can be purchased there as well. If not check e-bay they are always for sale there. Congratulations!




Oh wow, they will? I had no idea they'd give you a dust bag--that's awesome! The lock and keys may come later, I never used them with my old speedy.  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## girlhasbags

pursula said:


> Thank you! That is pretty much what she said. And it makes sense. Makes me a bit sad because apparently the person that sold it to them kept or lost the dust bag and keys/lock! But I am still BEYOND excited!!!


 

Yes, so far I've only not been given one on one occasion. They usually just want to see the item to make sure it is authentic and then have no problem giving you one. You are welcome!


----------



## girlhasbags

Has anyone ever ordered from LUXE DH


----------



## Roku

I think a lot of these issues happen when companies get too big but they don't account for or make sure the quality control is excellent even as they scale for larger. Especially in a space like this with lots of fakes, it's particularly important. 

It's why I appreciate sites like Ann's Fab Finds and Boutique Patina, because they focus on quality more than sales growth. Ann's team responds within 6 hours of inquiry usually. Patina focuses just on two brands and turn away more Chanel bags for consignment than they take in, to keep their boutique focus, and are super picky about condition, etc. Both stores have never sold a fake in their entire history. 

I think those types of things should be bare minimum for what it should take to have a business - not just care about sales growth but quality. If FP finds one fake they should drop everything and make sure it never happens again. Or be more communicative about shipping times. Or more transparent about sales. These are sloppy mistakes that happen when you just target growth and not excellence.


----------



## jen1801

I sent in a bag to consign with FP and got the email that my item is checked in but do not see my bag under my account [emoji33] its even gone from my active quotes section... Is this normal? The customer service rep told me that it will appear on my account when they list it... I am so worried it will not appear on my account  and get lost somewhere[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## sbuxaddict

I just need to rant because I got off the phone with a customer service rep at FashionPhile and she was so incredibly rude! 

I ordered 2 items from them in the end of July and there has been a missing items case pending. The Fedex signature says "delivered" but I do not have the item. However, I live in an apartment complex and they do not sign for packages individually, they only sign for the entire shipment of Fedex items. Fedex has called my apartment complex to short things out but there's no record of any item being logged for my apartment on that day. I have called Fedex twice and the last time I spoke to FashionPhile, they said they would call me back once they have heard from Fedex. 

I called them today and the customer service rep was extremely curt and rude. I asked about the status and she first said that the case was closed (so then why was I not told of this?), and then said the case was still pending. She said to contact Fedex because there was nothing more to be done on their end. She was no help at all and she described the entire situation as "sketchy", and was just short of accusing me of saying I had the package but was lying about it! I explained that I did contact Fedex, and they said to call Fashionphile, but she was insistent I call one more time. I asked her what would happen if Fedex determined that the item was not missing and closed the case, and she said that would be up to her manager. When I asked if I could speak to one, she said no and tried to end the conversation by saying "just call Fedex one more time".

Her tone during the entire conversation was disrespectful and snarky. The thing that gets me the most is that she came off as thinking I was lying about my package. I can see how the situation seems sketchy, but I do not have the package that I paid over $1,000 for. Trust me, I would *much* rather have the items I ordered instead of my money. But right now, I have neither one. 

--end rant--

Has anyone ever dealt with a similar situation where a package says delivered but never received the item? I'm terrified of what will happen if Fedex says the item was delivered, and FashionPhile doesn't do anything about it.


----------



## Roku

If you didn't get the package then FP needs to reimburse you and then their insurance should pay them


----------



## scarlette1969

There are really 3 parties involved here - FP, Fedex, and your apartment complex personnel.  I think FP was rude because they believe something "sketchy" did happen.  For their part, they know they mailed out your packages.  Perhaps Fedex did deliver but the apartment complex "forgot" to log it in their books or Fedex never delivered it.  I know it is annoying and time-consuming but I would try Fedex one more time to get them to confirm that the packages were delivered that day and whose signature was it who accepted the packages.  Then at the very least, you could approach the apartment personnel who signed for it.  I'm sure the person who signed for it could easily say that their policy is to sign for all packages as a group and yours might not have been in the group.  I used to live in a huge apartment complex in LA and they told all the tenants that their policy is not to sign for any deliveries because the liability is too great for scenarios like what you have described to happen.  However, since your apartment complex does not have this rule, then they may be liable for missing packages (if it can be proven that the signature belongs to one of their personnel).


----------



## JetSetGo!

sbuxaddict said:


> I just need to rant because I got off the phone with a customer service rep at FashionPhile and she was so incredibly rude!
> 
> I ordered 2 items from them in the end of July and there has been a missing items case pending. The Fedex signature says "delivered" but I do not have the item. However, I live in an apartment complex and they do not sign for packages individually, they only sign for the entire shipment of Fedex items. Fedex has called my apartment complex to short things out but there's no record of any item being logged for my apartment on that day. I have called Fedex twice and the last time I spoke to FashionPhile, they said they would call me back once they have heard from Fedex.
> 
> I called them today and the customer service rep was extremely curt and rude. I asked about the status and she first said that the case was closed (so then why was I not told of this?), and then said the case was still pending. She said to contact Fedex because there was nothing more to be done on their end. She was no help at all and she described the entire situation as "sketchy", and was just short of accusing me of saying I had the package but was lying about it! I explained that I did contact Fedex, and they said to call Fashionphile, but she was insistent I call one more time. I asked her what would happen if Fedex determined that the item was not missing and closed the case, and she said that would be up to her manager. When I asked if I could speak to one, she said no and tried to end the conversation by saying "just call Fedex one more time".
> 
> Her tone during the entire conversation was disrespectful and snarky. The thing that gets me the most is that she came off as thinking I was lying about my package. I can see how the situation seems sketchy, but I do not have the package that I paid over $1,000 for. Trust me, I would *much* rather have the items I ordered instead of my money. But right now, I have neither one.
> 
> --end rant--
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with a similar situation where a package says delivered but never received the item? I'm terrified of what will happen if Fedex says the item was delivered, and FashionPhile doesn't do anything about it.



I merged your thread with an existing one that might offer some insights for you. Honestly, from your description, their service to you has been appalling.

When a package goes missing, Fashionphile needs to contact Fed Ex for you and start a case. They do not have your signature for the package so they are at risk as much as you are. They need to protect their money if they plan to keep it. To also suggest you are involved in sketchiness is highly unprofessional &#8211; even if the rep feels that way. Also, any time you ask to speak to a manager, you should be transferred to one. I hope you got this rep's name. I would call them again and ask to speak to a manager right away.


----------



## sbuxaddict

JetSetGo! said:


> I merged your thread with an existing one that might offer some insights for you. Honestly, from your description, their service to you has been appalling.
> 
> When a package goes missing, Fashionphile needs to contact Fed Ex for you and start a case. They do not have your signature for the package so they are at risk as much as you are. They need to protect their money if they plan to keep it. To also suggest you are involved in sketchiness is highly unprofessional  even if the rep feels that way. Also, any time you ask to speak to a manager, you should be transferred to one. I hope you got this rep's name. I would call them again and ask to speak to a manager right away.



Thank you for this! You have a good point--I didn't sign for it so they are at risk.
Hopefully I get connected to somebody better next time I call.


----------



## kblucero

Call fedex if the item was indeed scanned when it was delivered and signed for... They always scan each and every item before you sign for all of it... If they were able to scan it but didn't get logged at the apartment complex...it could be that the person who received it intentionally did not log it because she noticed it's from fashionphile and decided she would keep it...


----------



## sbuxaddict

kblucero said:


> Call fedex if the item was indeed scanned when it was delivered and signed for... They always scan each and every item before you sign for all of it... If they were able to scan it but didn't get logged at the apartment complex...it could be that the person who received it intentionally did not log it because she noticed it's from fashionphile and decided she would keep it...



Oh I didn't know they scanned each item, thank you! I will call them again. 
I've ordered from the Louis Vuitton and other similar sites, and nothing has ever happened. I hope no one took it although I suppose it is a really good possibility...


----------



## BeenBurned

sbuxaddict said:


> I just need to rant because I got off the phone with a customer service rep at FashionPhile and she was so incredibly rude!
> 
> I ordered 2 items from them in the end of July and there has been a missing items case pending. The Fedex signature says "delivered" but I do not have the item. However, I live in an apartment complex and they do not sign for packages individually, they only sign for the entire shipment of Fedex items. Fedex has called my apartment complex to short things out but there's no record of any item being logged for my apartment on that day. I have called Fedex twice and the last time I spoke to FashionPhile, they said they would call me back once they have heard from Fedex.
> 
> I called them today and the customer service rep was extremely curt and rude. I asked about the status and she first said that the case was closed (so then why was I not told of this?), and then said the case was still pending. She said to contact Fedex because there was nothing more to be done on their end. She was no help at all and she described the entire situation as "sketchy", and was just short of accusing me of saying I had the package but was lying about it! I explained that I did contact Fedex, and they said to call Fashionphile, but she was insistent I call one more time. I asked her what would happen if Fedex determined that the item was not missing and closed the case, and she said that would be up to her manager. When I asked if I could speak to one, she said no and tried to end the conversation by saying "just call Fedex one more time".
> 
> Her tone during the entire conversation was disrespectful and snarky. The thing that gets me the most is that she came off as thinking I was lying about my package. I can see how the situation seems sketchy, but I do not have the package that I paid over $1,000 for. Trust me, I would *much* rather have the items I ordered instead of my money. But right now, I have neither one.
> 
> --end rant--
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with a similar situation where a package says delivered but never received the item? I'm terrified of what will happen if Fedex says the item was delivered, and FashionPhile doesn't do anything about it.


I'm not sure whether the lack of YOUR signature will protect you in this case. Your lease might have something that you signed agreeing to their signing for packages that might be delivered. 

THat said, I assume that SOMEONE had to sign just based on Fedex's policies. They (or FP) owe you the right to see the signature. If there is a signature showing acceptance of an item with the tracking number of your package, you might lose protection, however in that case, I'd expect the management of the apartment complex to be liable.

How did you pay for your item? If you don't get satisfaction from FP, Fedex or management of the complex, you can either file with Paypal (if you paid that way) or with your credit card company.


----------



## sbuxaddict

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure whether the lack of YOUR signature will protect you in this case. Your lease might have something that you signed agreeing to their signing for packages that might be delivered.
> 
> THat said, I assume that SOMEONE had to sign just based on Fedex's policies. They (or FP) owe you the right to see the signature. If there is a signature showing acceptance of an item with the tracking number of your package, you might lose protection, however in that case, I'd expect the management of the apartment complex to be liable.
> 
> How did you pay for your item? If you don't get satisfaction from FP, Fedex or management of the complex, you can either file with Paypal (if you paid that way) or with your credit card company.



Apparently there was a signature of proof of delivery from the person at the front desk, but in the log they keep of packages, there was nothing for my name/apartment that day. 

I paid with my debit card, so I guess I can contact my bank. There's also Google protection with my purchase but I don't know how good they are? Worth a shot I suppose.

Thank you for your advice! This has been the most frustrating thing ever :/


----------



## poopsie

I would be going after the person who signed for the package. FP did their part---sent it to the address you provided. The carrier did their part and got the signature.  When I order $$$$ items online I always make sure to ask about the shipping method. There is a way for the sender to allow the recipient to request that their package be held at a company location to be picked up and signed for when convenient. I have done that several times with FedEx. UPS is a total PITA as their holding facility is out in the boonies, but it is better than having something $$$$ go missing.  I know my delivery circumstances are not entirely secure so I take it upon myself to be proactive as much as possible.


----------



## QueenLouis

poopsie said:


> I would be going after the person who signed for the package. FP did their part---sent it to the address you provided. The carrier did their part and got the signature.  When I order $$$$ items online I always make sure to ask about the shipping method. There is a way for the sender to allow the recipient to request that their package be held at a company location to be picked up and signed for when convenient. I have done that several times with FedEx. UPS is a total PITA as their holding facility is out in the boonies, but it is better than having something $$$$ go missing.  I know my delivery circumstances are not entirely secure so I take it upon myself to be proactive as much as possible.




I've noticed when I order from FP, I never have the option to hold at a FedEx location. I wonder if I contacted them in advance of shipping if they could change that. They must block that option somehow.


----------



## MAGJES

QueenLouis said:


> I've noticed when I order from FP, I never have the option to hold at a FedEx location. I wonder if I contacted them in advance of shipping if they could change that. They must block that option somehow.



I noticed that too many times. I'd love to know if I have the option to change this exception before I place my next order.  Normally I always have to make sure that I am home all day on the delivery day.


----------



## missyb

The people you speak to at FP are regular girls working in the store. I've never had any issues buying or selling with them and I've done over 15 transactions with them. Like someone else said FP did their part it's now a issue with the person who signed for it.


----------



## sbuxaddict

poopsie said:


> I would be going after the person who signed for the package. FP did their part---sent it to the address you provided. The carrier did their part and got the signature.  When I order $$$$ items online I always make sure to ask about the shipping method. There is a way for the sender to allow the recipient to request that their package be held at a company location to be picked up and signed for when convenient. I have done that several times with FedEx. UPS is a total PITA as their holding facility is out in the boonies, but it is better than having something $$$$ go missing.  I know my delivery circumstances are not entirely secure so I take it upon myself to be proactive as much as possible.



That's smart of you! I don't know if FP has that option.
The other thing is that I'm not sure if my package was signed for individually, or if it was just signed for with all of the other packages from Fedex that day. That's how my apartment complex does it, so I'm going to ask Fedex if they have anything specific for my item or if it was just a signature for all the packages that day.



missyb said:


> The people you speak to at FP are regular girls working in the store. I've never had any issues buying or selling with them and I've done over 15 transactions with them. Like someone else said FP did their part it's now a issue with the person who signed for it.



That's interesting, I would have thought they would have people dedicated to customer service and answering the phones.

I don't think it's FP's fault but the way they spoke to me was really rude and uncalled for.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

MAGJES said:


> I noticed that too many times. I'd love to know if I have the option to change this exception before I place my next order.  Normally I always have to make sure that I am home all day on the delivery day.




All you have to do is enter the address of the fedex location in the ship to field... with your name of coarse. then you have 5 biz days from the time it was delivered to pick it up. I do it all the time!


----------



## poopsie

OP----which location did you call?


----------



## Roku

whatever you do, *do not file a claim with PayPal as INR. you will lose as long as tracking shows as delivered. *
Even when the item is delivered a block away, in a case I was involved with, PayPal said I would lose because they could not access the exact address and it just said delivered to my zip and city (UPS).

CC and the law are your best recourse. 

it is FPs job to get on it with FedEx to prove item was delivered, not yours. They should be on it, especially since they are the ones who own the account which is paying for the service and ultimately they are the customer not you (to FedEx). 

But you can also ask for the name of the person who signed for it and if it's someone you recognize, ask them


----------



## girlhasbags

jen1801 said:


> I sent in a bag to consign with FP and got the email that my item is checked in but do not see my bag under my account [emoji33] its even gone from my active quotes section... Is this normal? The customer service rep told me that it will appear on my account when they list it... I am so worried it will not appear on my account  and get lost somewhere[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji33][emoji33]




I just consigned for the first time and that happened to me. I was so nervous but it worked out fine. There were no issues and both sold. One the same day as listed and the other about a week later. I have gotten checks super fast from both items.


TRR should be this fast!


----------



## girlhasbags

sbuxaddict said:


> I just need to rant because I got off the phone with a customer service rep at FashionPhile and she was so incredibly rude!
> 
> I ordered 2 items from them in the end of July and there has been a missing items case pending. The Fedex signature says "delivered" but I do not have the item. However, I live in an apartment complex and they do not sign for packages individually, they only sign for the entire shipment of Fedex items. Fedex has called my apartment complex to short things out but there's no record of any item being logged for my apartment on that day. I have called Fedex twice and the last time I spoke to FashionPhile, they said they would call me back once they have heard from Fedex.
> 
> I called them today and the customer service rep was extremely curt and rude. I asked about the status and she first said that the case was closed (so then why was I not told of this?), and then said the case was still pending. She said to contact Fedex because there was nothing more to be done on their end. She was no help at all and she described the entire situation as "sketchy", and was just short of accusing me of saying I had the package but was lying about it! I explained that I did contact Fedex, and they said to call Fashionphile, but she was insistent I call one more time. I asked her what would happen if Fedex determined that the item was not missing and closed the case, and she said that would be up to her manager. When I asked if I could speak to one, she said no and tried to end the conversation by saying "just call Fedex one more time".
> 
> Her tone during the entire conversation was disrespectful and snarky. The thing that gets me the most is that she came off as thinking I was lying about my package. I can see how the situation seems sketchy, but I do not have the package that I paid over $1,000 for. Trust me, I would *much* rather have the items I ordered instead of my money. But right now, I have neither one.
> 
> --end rant--
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with a similar situation where a package says delivered but never received the item? I'm terrified of what will happen if Fedex says the item was delivered, and FashionPhile doesn't do anything about it.




Sounds like you got the same lady I did. Usually the SA's are fantastic but there is always one and it seems you have described her to a tee. They should put her in the back away from the phone is she is going to have constant bad days!!!


----------



## caannie

girlhasbags said:


> Sounds like you got the same lady I did. Usually the SA's are fantastic but there is always one and it seems you have described her to a tee. They should put her in the back away from the phone is she is going to have constant bad days!!!


 
Yep. I've spoken to her too. I know her name. Impatient and snarky. 



missyb said:


> The people you speak to at FP are regular girls working in the store. I've never had any issues buying or selling with them and I've done over 15 transactions with them. Like someone else said FP did their part it's now a issue with the person who signed for it.


missyb, I'm glad you have had good experiences in your 15 transactions. I've had over 50, and although the selling has usually gone ok, they have lost a couple of items on the way to me and had to refund them, as well as some other hitches.


----------



## sbuxaddict

poopsie said:


> OP----which location did you call?



I just called the number listed on their website. I thought they would have 'headquarters' or something for customer service but I guess not? 



Roku said:


> whatever you do, *do not file a claim with PayPal as INR. you will lose as long as tracking shows as delivered. *
> Even when the item is delivered a block away, in a case I was involved with, PayPal said I would lose because they could not access the exact address and it just said delivered to my zip and city (UPS).
> 
> CC and the law are your best recourse.
> 
> it is FPs job to get on it with FedEx to prove item was delivered, not yours. They should be on it, especially since they are the ones who own the account which is paying for the service and ultimately they are the customer not you (to FedEx).
> 
> But you can also ask for the name of the person who signed for it and if it's someone you recognize, ask them



That sucks! I didn't pay through PayPal but that's good to know!
So FP seemed pretty on top of it until recently, where it seems like they just dropped the whole thing altogether (). When I first told them about the missing item, they contacted Fedex and Fedex actually spoke to the person at the front desk who said there was no item for me that day. I'm going to go talk to them again today but at this point it's not like she would remember much else...



girlhasbags said:


> Sounds like you got the same lady I did. Usually the SA's are fantastic but there is always one and it seems you have described her to a tee. They should put her in the back away from the phone is she is going to have constant bad days!!!



I agree! Or have a dedicated rep to answer the phone!



caannie said:


> Yep. I've spoken to her too. I know her name. Impatient and snarky.



I'm glad it's not just me then, although I'm sorry to hear you had a similar experience with her :/ When you had missing packages, did they resolve quickly or did you have to fight for it?


----------



## caannie

sbuxaddict said:


> I'm glad it's not just me then, although I'm sorry to hear you had a similar experience with her :/ When you had missing packages, did they resolve quickly or did you have to fight for it?



Its a long story but basically they mixed up my package with another customer's. I followed the tracking and noticed when it made it to my town they re-routed it to another state. My actual package I didn't have the tracking for and it never showed up. I called and they eventually had to refund me because the package got sent to the wrong person and that person didn't return it for a long time, or it got lost on the way. A few weeks later I noticed my items had reappeared on their site, so finally they came back.


----------



## sbuxaddict

caannie said:


> Its a long story but basically they mixed up my package with another customer's. I followed the tracking and noticed when it made it to my town they re-routed it to another state. My actual package I didn't have the tracking for and it never showed up. I called and they eventually had to refund me because the package got sent to the wrong person and that person didn't return it for a long time, or it got lost on the way. A few weeks later I noticed my items had reappeared on their site, so finally they came back.



Wow, I can't believe that happened. I wonder if the other person ended up returning it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

This is the latest update I got from FP. So, I have no packages and no money. This is ridiculous!!!!!!! Does anyone have any advice? I know the tracking says delivered but I do NOT have my items, and I don't know how to prove that!


----------



## QueenLouis

sbuxaddict said:


> This is the latest update I got from FP. So, I have no packages and no money. This is ridiculous!!!!!!! Does anyone have any advice? I know the tracking says delivered but I do NOT have my items, and I don't know how to prove that!




Demand FedEx show the signature/demand answers from your bldg mgmt. As far as FP knows, your package was delivered.


----------



## threadbender

It doesn't seem to be a problem on FP's end. They shipped to you and FedEx says it was delivered. I would request the signature and go from there. If it was stolen at your residence, you may want to file a police report. That may make the "lost" package suddenly appear in some corner of your building.

Do you have homeowners r renters insurance? I am not sure if it would be covered or not.


----------



## PikaboICU

QueenLouis said:


> Demand FedEx show the signature/demand answers from your bldg mgmt. As far as FP knows, your package was delivered.



I agree! I would be going to upper management & finding out who worked that day. Also ask FedEx for a copy of the signature of the signer. 

I know a guy who was traveling, his apt complex signed for a lawsuit! By the time he returned he had lost. The plaintiff won by default as he hadnt  filed an answer within the time constraints! The apt manager's sig was considered proof of service! If he had the money I suppose he could've tried to fight it on appeal. 

I think it's ludacris that these front desk people can sign and a person loses all right to claim it wasn't received! Some of these deliveries are high dollar items. Who vets these desk people? 
Don't give up! Keep on them!


----------



## QueenLouis

BTW, I hate that this thread title is the one being used for all Fashionphile commentary. All my dealings with them have been great.  Then you see this thread title pop to the top. Ugh.


----------



## Toby93

queenlouis said:


> btw, i hate that this thread title is the one being used for all fashionphile commentary. All my dealings with them have been great.  Then you see this thread title pop to the top. Ugh.



+1


----------



## gillianna

Does your building have a security camera which can show how many packages were delivered by FedEx and then match them up to the log of deliveries.   If 7 packages were carried in and 6 written in the log one was stolen by someone responsible for the packages.  I would think perhaps there might be a way you can get security tapes if the police were involved if you file a police report.  It is easier for a person to cover up if they did wrong and such tapes can go missing.  Have a police person come to the building and request the tapes right then and there may be one way to find out what really happened.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sbuxaddict said:


> This is the latest update I got from FP. So, I have no packages and no money. This is ridiculous!!!!!!! Does anyone have any advice? I know the tracking says delivered but I do NOT have my items, and I don't know how to prove that!


 

You need to contact Fedex & request a signature of who signed for that
package & the time it was signed for... if you have to mention you will file a police report,
than do so....Fedex can't claim a package was delivered without appropriate
backup...

And I also would ask FP to send you a copy of who signed for that package as
well just to be certain that they contacted Fedex as they are saying they did...

I'd also take another look at your front desk "log" & as another poster suggested,
if there are security cameras they made need to be reviewed..
You may have to do your own detective work in this instance..


----------



## kemilia

toby93 said:


> +1


 

+2


----------



## Bally04138

priss said:


> I agree.  Their prices are too lcose to reatil for something that is used. I dont care if its used once.  It still should more than a few dollars off of the retail price.


agreed otherwise you may as well buy it new in store!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^True, but FP offers layaway which is great for people who need a little time to make payments.


----------



## QueenLouis

GirlieShoppe said:


> ^^True, but FP offers layaway which is great for people who need a little time to make payments.




And they'll discount 10/20/30% on a regular schedule.

All but one of the items I've bought from them have been limited edition/seasonal items from years ago. So there's no option to buy direct from LV anymore. But the one currently available item I bought from them was originally listed not much below retail, but then it got discounted 20%, plus no sales tax. And it was essentially new condition.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Thank you all for your responses and ideas! I called Fedex again and they said they have settled with FashionPhile and cannot give me any details, and that I have to contact FP for more info. They also said that even though the packages are signed for in bulk, each item is scanned individually. 
So, no help on either end and my apartment does not have a lot of ANY times delivered for me that day. I'm hesitant to get the police involved, should I go through my bank first?


----------



## BeenBurned

If Fedex "settled with FP," FP owes you and should make you whole.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you all for your responses and ideas! I called Fedex again and they said they have settled with FashionPhile and cannot give me any details, and that I have to contact FP for more info. They also said that even though the packages are signed for in bulk, each item is scanned individually.
> So, no help on either end and my apartment does not have a lot of ANY times delivered for me that day. I'm hesitant to get the police involved, should I go through my bank first?




Many of us have suggested getting in touch with your building/management... have you done this? Getting police involved is a pretty drastic measure... I would contact my building management... Then my bank... and also I would send Fashionphile a final email before you go to the authorities. Stating that it is your final request for a full refund before getting police involved.


----------



## gillianna

You paid Fashiohphile for a package you never received.  

Fashiohphile had to have made a insurance claim with FedEx because as a shipper they would need to do something from their end For Fedex to settle with them.  Doesn't this prove non receipt of package to you????  Is there any scan of the package tracking and locations it went to?  FedEx has this information.  Fashiohphile seems to refuse to refund you at this point.  Any lawyer people would this be fraud to collect money from FedEx when the customer paid already and not refund the customer?

So basically it sounds like  they are being paid TWICE for a item while you are left with nothing.  If you ask them in writing what amount of money they received from FedEx for your package what would they say?   Maybe file a complaint with the consumer protection agency and I would follow up on all social media sites they are on because this really is horrible.

They way a company treats a customer says so much about the business.  

    I know I will never do business with them after reading how this is they way they Treat a customer who has a package missing.
    I was just on their site today and there was a hard to find bag that I had a interest in buying.  I thought I would think it over for a few days....
  But now I will never give a company like them my business.  Too much of a risk knowing you as a customer are treated like this.


----------



## MAGJES

gillianna said:


> You paid Fashiohphile for a package you never received.
> 
> Fashiohphile had to have made a insurance claim with FedEx because as a shipper they would need to do something from their end For Fedex to settle with them.  Doesn't this prove non receipt of package to you????  Is there any scan of the package tracking and locations it went to?  FedEx has this information.  Fashiohphile seems to refuse to refund you at this point.  Any lawyer people would this be fraud to collect money from FedEx when the customer paid already and not refund the customer?
> 
> So basically it sounds like  they are being paid TWICE for a item while you are left with nothing.  If you ask them in writing what amount of money they received from FedEx for your package what would they say?   Maybe file a complaint with the consumer protection agency and I would follow up on all social media sites they are on because this really is horrible.
> 
> They way a company treats a customer says so much about the business.
> 
> I know I will never do business with them after reading how this is they way they Treat a customer who has a package missing.
> I was just on their site today and there was a hard to find bag that I had a interest in buying.  I thought I would think it over for a few days....
> But now I will never give a company like them my business.  Too much of a risk knowing you as a customer are treated like this.



I know that the OP posted that FedEx settled with Fashionphile but imo that doesn't mean that FedEx paid Fashionphile.  "Settled" could mean several things.   I think that FedEx should clarify exactly what this means before we rush to judge Fashionphile here.  I just don't think that FedEx would pay Fashionphile for a package that was delivered.  It sounds as if the Apt. mgt. lost the package.


----------



## sbuxaddict

BeenBurned said:


> If Fedex "settled with FP," FP owes you and should make you whole.



That's what I thought as well, but the last time I spoke to them they said it's out of their hands because they sent it to Fedex...so it seemed like they are saying if it's lost it's because of Fedex and not them. 



AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Many of us have suggested getting in touch with your building/management... have you done this? Getting police involved is a pretty drastic measure... I would contact my building management... Then my bank... and also I would send Fashionphile a final email before you go to the authorities. Stating that it is your final request for a full refund before getting police involved.



Yes I have, and there is no record of any item delivered specifically for my apartment for that day. When the case was first opened, Fedex called my apartment building and spoke to the front desk. I don't know what happened exactly but after they spoke Fedex said they would get back to me...and then of course never did. 

I think I will give my bank a call today and see what they say. 



gillianna said:


> You paid Fashiohphile for a package you never received.
> 
> Fashiohphile had to have made a insurance claim with FedEx because as a shipper they would need to do something from their end For Fedex to settle with them.  Doesn't this prove non receipt of package to you????  Is there any scan of the package tracking and locations it went to?  FedEx has this information.  Fashiohphile seems to refuse to refund you at this point.  Any lawyer people would this be fraud to collect money from FedEx when the customer paid already and not refund the customer?
> 
> So basically it sounds like  they are being paid TWICE for a item while you are left with nothing.  If you ask them in writing what amount of money they received from FedEx for your package what would they say?   Maybe file a complaint with the consumer protection agency and I would follow up on all social media sites they are on because this really is horrible.
> 
> They way a company treats a customer says so much about the business.
> 
> I know I will never do business with them after reading how this is they way they Treat a customer who has a package missing.
> I was just on their site today and there was a hard to find bag that I had a interest in buying.  I thought I would think it over for a few days....
> But now I will never give a company like them my business.  Too much of a risk knowing you as a customer are treated like this.



FP has not been responsive to me and neither has Fedex really...I keep getting bounce back from both of them telling me to contact the other one. FP says to call Fedex because the claimed was settled, and Fedex says they can't tell me much more than the case number because the claim is with FP and not with me. 

I know I will never purchase from FP again...no matter whose fault it is, they have been the most rude and least helpful.



MAGJES said:


> I know that the OP posted that FedEx settled with Fashionphile but imo that doesn't mean that FedEx paid Fashionphile.  "Settled" could mean several things.   I think that FedEx should clarify exactly what this means before we rush to judge Fashionphile here.  I just don't think that FedEx would pay Fashionphile for a package that was delivered.  It sounds as if the Apt. mgt. lost the package.



I don't know know what "settled" means either--it could just mean that the case is closed and no one paid anyone? That would be my guess. I've never had a lost package with my apartment management (and I order a lottttttt ) but that is also a possibility. However, they're saying that there was no record of any item for me that day, which on their end means they never received anything for me. This whole thing is incredibly frustrating!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you all for your responses and ideas! I called Fedex again and they said they have settled with FashionPhile and cannot give me any details, and that I have to contact FP for more info. They also said that even though the packages are signed for in bulk, each item is scanned individually.
> So, no help on either end and my apartment does not have a lot of ANY times delivered for me that day. I'm hesitant to get the police involved, should I go through my bank first?


 

You are not getting any info from Fedex or FP that is helping you. It sounds
like you are getting the runaround from both.

You need to see that signature & you should keep pressing for it &
also your building management needs to see that signature as well.
If someone is fooling around with packages, they need to know as well

If Fedex settled with FP, FP owes you.. Settled means
what? Proof of delivery? Reimbursement for the value of the package?
Case closed & for what reason?

At this point, would contact your bank.. You paid with a debit card
but nonetheless, they may be of some help & you have to ask to know
what your next move should be


----------



## BeenBurned

sbuxaddict said:


> Apparently there was a signature of proof of delivery from the person at the front desk, but in the log they keep of packages, there was nothing for my name/apartment that day.
> 
> *I paid with my debit card, so I guess I can contact my bank. There's also Google protection with my purchase but I don't know how good they a*re? Worth a shot I suppose.
> 
> Thank you for your advice! This has been the most frustrating thing ever :/


If your debit card has a visa or mastercard logo, you have additional protection. At this point, I'd contact the bank and ask how to file a formal dispute, explaining in detail how there's no signature for your package, to package for your address, no signature submitted by either Fedex or Fashionphile showing proof of who signed and what they signed for and that no one will help you yet you haven't received what you paid for.


----------



## gillianna

Good luck with everything.  It would be so much better if Fashionphile emailed you the proof of how they settled with Fedex.  But their actions still make one wonder what is going on.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BeenBurned said:


> If your debit card has a visa or mastercard logo, you have additional protection. At this point, I'd contact the bank and ask how to file a formal dispute, explaining in detail how there's no signature for your package, to package for your address, no signature submitted by either Fedex or Fashionphile showing proof of who signed and what they signed for and that no one will help you yet you haven't received what you paid for.


I agree with this, although in future I would not recommend using debit cards for large online purchases.

I'm surprised that FedEx allows bulk signing for packages, especially if some are insured/high-value. However, a specific person still must have signed for the "batch" of packages, and you need to get that name. Fashionphile never supplied you with a tracking number?

You need to see the tracking in order to see actual signatory name and what time of day. At that point you can chase it much more specifically with your building.

Service-wise, I do not care if Fashionphile sees the package as delivered - their rep's tone on the phone and her actually using the word "sketchy" is unforgivable. I have only dealt with FP once - I called to see where an item was located, in case I could see in person - and they were horibly rude as well.
Many may have great experiences, but there are enough horror stories that I personally will never buy from this reseller. I don't think it's bad that this thread keeps popping up. We should assume that transactions with a retailer go smoothly and exceptions should be brought to attention quickly.
I have never had issues with, say, NAP or Shopbop, and you don't see a zillion horror threads about them. Shopbop has lost one package for me and mis directed another (in over ten years of regular shopping) and their response to both issues was absolutely stellar - above and beyond. Resellers at this price point need to be held to the same standards.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gillianna said:


> Good luck with everything.  It would be so much better if Fashionphile emailed you the proof of how they settled with Fedex.  But their actions still make one wonder what is going on.


 

Agree.. being dismissive as they are makes one wonder what exactly is
FP hiding & why not forward the info that the buyer is requesting?


----------



## Apricot Summers

Sounds like Fashionphile deserves to be on a list of scamming, fraudulent sellers at this point.  This sounds like they have clearly screwed up - buyer hasn't received their package and Fashionphile MAY have been paid by Fed Ex but won't work with buyer or make her whole?

In my opinion Fashionphile has gone from providing just CRAPPY, RUDE and AWFUL service to being a scam seller.    If you don't make your buyer whole, won't provide proof of delivery and "settle" with Fed Ex without taking care of the customer,  that's very very wrong.

I'm not shocked, Fashionphile has lowered their standards and has being going downhill for years.  Now this is just proof that they don't give a damn about their customer.

Wonder if the buyer here could file a complaint with the Consumer Affairs division of the California Secretary of State - perhaps get an investigation going.  Isn't one of the owners of Fashionphile an attorney?   Maybe that would interest the Attorney General's office.


----------



## QueenLouis

Apricot Summers said:


> Sounds like Fashionphile deserves to be on a list of scamming, fraudulent sellers at this point.  This sounds like they have clearly screwed up - buyer hasn't received their package and Fashionphile MAY have been paid by Fed Ex but won't work with buyer or make her whole?
> 
> In my opinion Fashionphile has gone from providing just CRAPPY, RUDE and AWFUL service to being a scam seller.    If you don't make your buyer whole, won't provide proof of delivery and "settle" with Fed Ex without taking care of the customer,  that's very very wrong.
> 
> I'm not shocked, Fashionphile has lowered their standards and has being going downhill for years.  Now this is just proof that they don't give a damn about their customer.
> 
> Wonder if the buyer here could file a complaint with the Consumer Affairs division of the California Secretary of State - perhaps get an investigation going.  Isn't one of the owners of Fashionphile an attorney?   Maybe that would interest the Attorney General's office.




Woah, woah, woah. They hired FedEx. FedEx said they delivered it. For an eBay claim, that would be considered proof of delivery. Seems more like FedEx or the bldg mgmt stole it.

Yes, their being rude about it was uncalled for. But I'd hardly call it scamming. They have the FedEx "proof of delivery ". It's the building's process for receiving packages that's really f'd up here.


----------



## BeenBurned

QueenLouis said:


> Woah, woah, woah. They hired FedEx. FedEx said they delivered it. For an eBay claim, that would be considered proof of delivery. Seems more like FedEx or the bldg mgmt stole it.
> 
> Yes, their being rude about it was uncalled for. But I'd hardly call it scamming.* They have the FedEx "proof of delivery ". It's the building's process for receiving packages that's really f'd up here.*


Fedex says it settles with Fashionphile (as per the OP's post 			#*1410*) so FP owes the OP an explanation:


sbuxaddict said:


> * I  called Fedex again and they said they have settled with FashionPhile  and cannot give me any details, and that I have to contact FP for more  info. *They also said that even though the packages are signed for in  bulk, each item is scanned individually.
> So, no help on either end and my apartment does not have a lot of ANY  times delivered for me that day. I'm hesitant to get the police  involved, should I go through my bank first?


So according to Fedex, the OP needs to contact FP, which she did do. And FP is ignoring her.


----------



## threadbender

Without the signature, where is the proof of delivery?
FP needs to make the buyer whole.
I agree with others. Always use a credit card.


----------



## Apricot Summers

Any updates?   Please do let us know if you ever hear back from Fashionphile, if you file with law enforcement against Fashionphile or file suit against Fashionphile. 


Let this serve as a warning to anyone who would even think of doing business with them.


----------



## sbuxaddict

I emailed FP back asking them for my Fedex case number as well as the proof of delivery for my item, because according to Fedex's tracking I am not the seller so I am unable to. I was only able to get a generic "package has been delivered" page. FP emailed me with only the case number, no greetings or anything, and WITHOUT the proof of delivery. After my awful experience on the phone I didn't want to call again. I also asked my apartment complex again and there was nothing.

So I looked up the FTC and BBB, and I filed claims with both of them. FTC recommended calling my bank so I did and they opened a case. I also opened a case with Google Trusted Stores protection (which I think comes with Google Trusted Stores) for good measure. I was determined to get my money back.

This morning I got an email from Google saying they have contacted FP and the case is closed because they refunded me!!!! I'm not sure what exactly caused them to finally refund me but part of me thinks it's because I opened so many complaints against them.

I don't have the items (and I really really wanted them) but I got my money back _finally_. Exactly 2 months later too! 

Thanks to everyone for their advice and support! What an ordeal...


----------



## BeenBurned

sbuxaddict said:


> This morning I got an email from Google saying they have contacted FP and the case is closed because they refunded me!!!! I'm not sure what exactly caused them to finally refund me but part of me thinks it's because I opened so many complaints against them.


I assumed you checked your PP account or whichever payment method you used to verify that you did get the refund, right?

Congratulations.


----------



## PikaboICU

sbuxaddict said:


> I emailed FP back asking them for my Fedex case number as well as the proof of delivery for my item, because according to Fedex's tracking I am not the seller so I am unable to. I was only able to get a generic "package has been delivered" page. FP emailed me with only the case number, no greetings or anything, and WITHOUT the proof of delivery. After my awful experience on the phone I didn't want to call again. I also asked my apartment complex again and there was nothing.
> 
> So I looked up the FTC and BBB, and I filed claims with both of them. FTC recommended calling my bank so I did and they opened a case. I also opened a case with Google Trusted Stores protection (which I think comes with Google Trusted Stores) for good measure. I was determined to get my money back.
> 
> This morning I got an email from Google saying they have contacted FP and the case is closed because they refunded me!!!! I'm not sure what exactly caused them to finally refund me but part of me thinks it's because I opened so many complaints against them.
> 
> I don't have the items (and I really really wanted them) but I got my money back _finally_. Exactly 2 months later too!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their advice and support! What an ordeal...



Hallelujah!

I'm thinking the bank claim & Google claims did it. The Google trusted store thing is a great resource! They seem to stand by it and would likely tell FP to refund or risk losing the "trusted" status. 
Good for you!


----------



## MAGJES

sbuxaddict said:


> I emailed FP back asking them for my Fedex case number as well as the proof of delivery for my item, because according to Fedex's tracking I am not the seller so I am unable to. I was only able to get a generic "package has been delivered" page. FP emailed me with only the case number, no greetings or anything, and WITHOUT the proof of delivery. After my awful experience on the phone I didn't want to call again. I also asked my apartment complex again and there was nothing.
> 
> So I looked up the FTC and BBB, and I filed claims with both of them. FTC recommended calling my bank so I did and they opened a case. I also opened a case with Google Trusted Stores protection (which I think comes with Google Trusted Stores) for good measure. I was determined to get my money back.
> 
> This morning I got an email from Google saying they have contacted FP and the case is closed because they refunded me!!!! I'm not sure what exactly caused them to finally refund me but part of me thinks it's because I opened so many complaints against them.
> 
> I don't have the items (and I really really wanted them) but I got my money back _finally_. Exactly 2 months later too!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their advice and support! What an ordeal...



Finally!

This is good news. It's a shame that you had to "force" them to do what's right.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sbuxaddict said:


> I emailed FP back asking them for my Fedex case number as well as the proof of delivery for my item, because according to Fedex's tracking I am not the seller so I am unable to. I was only able to get a generic "package has been delivered" page. FP emailed me with only the case number, no greetings or anything, and WITHOUT the proof of delivery. After my awful experience on the phone I didn't want to call again. I also asked my apartment complex again and there was nothing.
> 
> So I looked up the FTC and BBB, and I filed claims with both of them. FTC recommended calling my bank so I did and they opened a case. I also opened a case with Google Trusted Stores protection (which I think comes with Google Trusted Stores) for good measure. I was determined to get my money back.
> 
> This morning I got an email from Google saying they have contacted FP and the case is closed because they refunded me!!!! I'm not sure what exactly caused them to finally refund me but part of me thinks it's because I opened so many complaints ag
> 
> I don't have the items (and I really really wanted them) but I got my money back _finally_. Exactly 2 months later too!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their advice and support! What an ordeal...


 

   Great news & good for you!!!!


----------



## mugenprincess

Ladies, I'm looking at a Chanel on Fashionphile..I've never used them before...for those who have heard/reported that they received fakes, did these fakes come with Chanel authenticity cards? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## gillianna

After what went on here why would you want to buy from a company that treats customers like this.


----------



## QueenLouis

gillianna said:


> After what went on here why would you want to buy from a company that treats customers like this.




I've had nothing but great experiences with them. I've purchased many, returned one, sold one. And I've both called & emailed with questions with prompt responses. And I've been the recipient of an extra special customer appreciation from them. I have no reason to avoid them based on the poster's account here. 2 sides to every story.


----------



## gillianna

The actions of a business towards customers can tell you many things.  I personally feel the OP here was treated badly and with no respect.  She was given no answers or help.  She tried to get answers..., 

I personally would not feel comfortable giving a company like this my business.  But others can love them and spend tons of money.  Everyone has their own comfort level on how secure they feel buying from different businesses.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I sold two items to them recently and the process was seamless. Every thing was completed within one business week. It will take more than a couple unhappy customer for me not to do business with a company. If that were the case we wouldn't shop anywhere. Heck eBay wouldn't be in business at all if that were the case. 

Being a small business owner I've had customers that give their very exaggerated side of their story and people listen to that only and majority of the time it's not what happened in my eyes. (Not saying that op exaggerated) I can empathize with small businesses and I will be doing business with FP again because of my own experinces.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gillianna said:


> The actions of a business towards customers can tell you many things.  I personally feel the OP here was treated badly and with no respect.  She was given no answers or help.  She tried to get answers...,
> 
> I personally would not feel comfortable giving a company like this my business.  But others can love them and spend tons of money.  Everyone has their own comfort level on how secure they feel buying from different businesses.




Where do you shop? NO business has a perfect rating. You will always find someone that disagrees with how someone runs their business.


----------



## gillianna

I doubt the OP was trying to cause drama about this company.  She only wanted her package or her money and a answer in why they would not help her.  I don't know many businesses where it is the customer's responsibility to track down a package that they never received.  In all the stores I buy from such as Neiman Marcus, Nordstroms or Saks if there is a package missing they are on it that week with phone calls and emails.  

What shocked me is the complete disregard for the OP in getting this resolved.  You could read about her frustration over and over again.  No need to get mad at me because I have a different view then you.  I personally do judge a company on how they treat customers and many of us here on TPF have learned which companies go above and beyond to make things right and which ones do nothing.

No need of get bent out of shape by my own personal opinion which I am entitled to post.


----------



## BeenBurned

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Where do you shop? NO business has a perfect rating. You will always find someone that disagrees with how someone runs their business.


Of course that's true. But it's how a business handles issues and complaints that makes the difference between a good one and a not-so-good one. And Fashionphile didn't do a good job at all in helping this customer.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gillianna said:


> I doubt the OP was trying to cause drama about this company.  She only wanted her package or her money and a answer in why they would not help her.  I don't know many businesses where it is the customer's responsibility to track down a package that they never received.  In all the stores I buy from such as Neiman Marcus, Nordstroms or Saks if there is a package missing they are on it that week with phone calls and emails.
> 
> 
> 
> What shocked me is the complete disregard for the OP in getting this resolved.  You could read about her frustration over and over again.  No need to get mad at me because I have a different view then you.  I personally do judge a company on how they treat customers and many of us here on TPF have learned which companies go above and beyond to make things right and which ones do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> No need of get bent out of shape by my own personal opinion which I am entitled to post.




It's never that serious to get mad at someone online that I don't know and I'm definitely not bent out of shape. You aren't spending my money so I don't care who you shop with. Just as you I was asking a question and stating an opinion that I'm entitled to. All stores you mentioned have had bad reviews even in 2008 when this thread was started by the op.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BeenBurned said:


> Of course that's true. But it's how a business handles issues and complaints that makes the difference between a good one and a not-so-good one. And Fashionphile didn't do a good job at all in helping this customer.




Of course. I will just not allow one persons experience (or a couple out of hundreds) dictate whether or not I do business with a company. Now if that company has had multiple people constantly complaining then yes of course.

I'm biased on this subject (and admittedly only read this last page and commented on what was on it) because I'm a small business owner myself and I have run into people that I just can't please no matter what. Because, unfortunately, people tend to want to compare you to big box stores with tons of stuff which most small business don't have. 

Just stating the way I do things and my experience with with FP just as others stated what they would do. Not forcing anyone to try my way.

And one very important thing is this thread is from 2008. I can't base my decisions on something that happened seven whole years ago lol. It's been said this business is under new management since then.


----------



## sbuxaddict

BeenBurned said:


> I assumed you checked your PP account or whichever payment method you used to verify that you did get the refund, right?
> 
> Congratulations.



Yup! I gave it a few days before canceling the claim with my bank, to make sure it actually came through.



PikaboICU said:


> Hallelujah!
> 
> I'm thinking the bank claim & Google claims did it. The Google trusted store thing is a great resource! They seem to stand by it and would likely tell FP to refund or risk losing the "trusted" status.
> Good for you!



I think so! I'm glad I activated that protection and that they offer it! 



MAGJES said:


> Finally!
> 
> This is good news. It's a shame that you had to "force" them to do what's right.



Thank you! I'm sure it was frustrating for all parties involved, but I do think in the FP should have taken at least some ownership in what happened since it was their item after all. Their final email response to me was a little uncalled for.

No matter what though, I don't think I will be ordering such expensive things online anymore 



hotshot said:


> Great news & good for you!!!!


Thank you for sharing in my excitement!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Unfortunately this thread was merged with my original thread, so I do think it is a little unfair that there are 80+pages against FP. It was never my intention to highlight it even more or make it seem worse. I posted to share my frustrations and ask for help on the forum.

I've actually sold 2 items to them with success and so I felt comfortable purchasing from them. I was just frustrated in this case because I kept getting passed back and forth between them and FedEx, and no one had any answers. Even worse was the fact that no one was assuming any responsibility. As a customer, I was stuck with no package, no money, and no answers for almost 2 months. 

Of course I am just one individual with a bad experience, and obviously they've had enough success to have multiple stores and earn a Google Trusted Stores label. But for me personally, the way they handled the situation has turned me off from shopping from them.

Anyways, I hope I didn't cause any drama! I'm just glad I got my money back. Thanks again for all the support and advice everyone! :tpfrox:


----------



## QuelleFromage

sbuxaddict said:


> Unfortunately this thread was merged with my original thread, so I do think it is a little unfair that there are 80+pages against FP. It was never my intention to highlight it even more or make it seem worse. I posted to share my frustrations and ask for help on the forum.
> 
> I've actually sold 2 items to them with success and so I felt comfortable purchasing from them. I was just frustrated in this case because I kept getting passed back and forth between them and FedEx, and no one had any answers. Even worse was the fact that no one was assuming any responsibility. As a customer, I was stuck with no package, no money, and no answers for almost 2 months.
> 
> Of course I am just one individual with a bad experience, and obviously they've had enough success to have multiple stores and earn a Google Trusted Stores label. But for me personally, the way they handled the situation has turned me off from shopping from them.
> 
> Anyways, I hope I didn't cause any drama! I'm just glad I got my money back. Thanks again for all the support and advice everyone! :tpfrox:


You shouldn't feel bad. If there are 80+ pages (actually, nearly 100) against FP, it's because there were enough complaints that the mods believed should be merged to create a 100-page thread. That does not reflect well upon them, no matter what.

FP is not an individual eBay seller nor a tiny business. They have been around a LONG time and should have their you know what together. I do NOT see complaint threads like this about Yoogi's, Ann's, or Hautegallery who are in the same line of business. 

That said, everyone has the right to spend their money where they wish. I personally am glad I have stories like these to, at the very least, make me very, very careful when even looking at something on FP.


----------



## tiffany089

i think it's best, if possible, to make a request when purchasing from FP to ask that you sign for the package yourself or someone at your home, and if no one is there, to take it somewhere it can be picked up from or rescheduled delivery.


----------



## QueenLouis

FYI - If you browse through, this is not a thread of entirely complaints. It was initially a  complaint, and it became a place for all feedback. They have a 4.8/5.0 Google seller rating, and I started buying from them because of all the positive stuff, and wonderful goodies I saw about them in the LV forum. Clearly they are doing a lot right.

The latest issue: 1) The member commenting is an anonymous person on the internet. I have no reason to take her comments as gospel. For all I know, she did get the package and was trying to scam FP. People see it from eBay buyers all the time. (I'm not claiming that IS the case. I'm just saying, I really have no clue). Or her calls to FP could have been immediately accusatory, and they responded in kind. I really have no idea. We are getting 1 side of the story. I am NOT saying the member here is lying. I'm just saying, I don't know all sides here. - 2) From what I picked up, FedEx marked the package DELIVERED. The building signs in bulk. - FP in no way tried to SCAM the buyer. They saw the package as delivered, and FedEx considers that proof of delivery and therefore doesn't pay a claim. FP is also out the bag & the money. They are not a huge store like Nordstrom that can just eat the loss to save face. 

My gut feeling: To me it seems that something went wrong at the point where FedEx and the building interacted. Possibly theft on the part of a FedEx or building employee because that situation really lent itself to something "going missing". It seems to me that BOTH the buyer and FP got screwed here. (Unless FedEx did eventually pay out. "Settled" does not necessarily mean they paid FP. It just means the case is closed.)


----------



## Nolia

I do support the fact that FP does answer consignment or inquiry emails promptly, but when you're asking about extenuating circumstances or after care service, it's pretty much non-existent.


----------



## love2sh0p

QueenLouis said:


> FYI - If you browse through, this is not a thread of entirely complaints. It was initially a  complaint, and it became a place for all feedback. They have a 4.8/5.0 Google seller rating, and I started buying from them because of all the positive stuff, and wonderful goodies I saw about them in the LV forum. Clearly they are doing a lot right.
> 
> The latest issue: 1) The member commenting is an anonymous person on the internet. I have no reason to take her comments as gospel. For all I know, she did get the package and was trying to scam FP. People see it from eBay buyers all the time. (I'm not claiming that IS the case. I'm just saying, I really have no clue). Or her calls to FP could have been immediately accusatory, and they responded in kind. I really have no idea. We are getting 1 side of the story. I am NOT saying the member here is lying. I'm just saying, I don't know all sides here. - 2) From what I picked up, FedEx marked the package DELIVERED. The building signs in bulk. - FP in no way tried to SCAM the buyer. They saw the package as delivered, and FedEx considers that proof of delivery and therefore doesn't pay a claim. FP is also out the bag & the money. They are not a huge store like Nordstrom that can just eat the loss to save face.
> 
> My gut feeling: To me it seems that something went wrong at the point where FedEx and the building interacted. Possibly theft on the part of a FedEx or building employee because that situation really lent itself to something "going missing". It seems to me that BOTH the buyer and FP got screwed here. (Unless FedEx did eventually pay out. "Settled" does not necessarily mean they paid FP. It just means the case is closed.)



I agree - my experiences were mostly positive. It should be titled something like "What has been your experience with Fashionphile?" or something similar.


----------



## caannie

Nolia said:


> I do support the fact that FP does answer consignment or inquiry emails promptly, but when you're asking about extenuating circumstances or after care service, it's pretty much non-existent.


I agree. I cancelled a layaway via email and was shocked when I got an almost instantaneous reply. Normally I have to wait around three days and then give up and call them instead.

I have been critical of FP in this thread, but in fairness since they have (allegedly) moved to their new "platform" they have been communicating better about receiving items and checking them in. And they allow you to return items with a free label, postage paid by them, for any reason or no reason at all.

On the down side, they still have at least one phone rep who needs a charm school refresher course, but others I have spoken to have been reasonably polite. One thing I wish they would do is change their estimated "times" where the site automatically tells you that will receive a quote within 36-48 hours. These are business days, so if you request a quote on Friday, it might very possibly be Wednesday before you hear back from them. 

I still think they are suffering from getting too big too fast. In comparison, Yoogis sends out emails at every step of their process, and their reps are very sweet... But you pay your own postage if you return something. Also, based on items I have submitted for consignment, Yoogis has very high standards (they don't accept heat stamped/initialed items or VIP gifts, for example).


----------



## Nolia

I've been trying to contact Fashionphile over a week now and still no response.

My items were listed but something pressing has happened at home so I've asked them if I could just do the buyout price they offered.

Radio silence. :/


----------



## Greengoddess8

Just want to share that I had a troubling transaction with Fashionphile! I have bought and sold things in the past without any problem. But, my last transaction was shady! Just wanted to warn everyone. 
Short version; They gave me a buy out price, I decided to sell. When they had the item they decided the Cartier diamond eternity ring wasn't in excellent condition and lowered the price by $600! I know it was in excellent condition, because I never wore it. Plus, I had it independently appraised, which listed it in excellent condition. And, I had it at a local jewelry consigner in the city for awhile. They listed it on eBay in excellent condition too. I pointed this out to the very unhelpful and rude procurement lady. I asked her if she could have the appraisers look at it again. She replied that for the shape I was lucky to get that offer. WTF!!!

I could have had it sent back to me at my cost. But, I was dealing with a very sick dog. So, I still went ahead and sold it. This week I was checking their new items out of a bad habit. Decided to check the ring. Guess what....they are selling it in excellent condition!!!!! I have tried numerous ways to communicate with them on this matter. No one would respond. Finally, I received a rather Kurt reply that the listing was just an error....and the would change it. 

I tend to give everyone the benefit of the doubt and let things go. Just my nature. But, I also have excellent intuitive senses! And, this deal stunk all over. 

 I didn't realize their was a whole thread on this kind of behavior from them!  I just wanted to alert everyone...So, hopefully no one else goes down this path. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Nolia said:


> I've been trying to contact Fashionphile over a week now and still no response.
> 
> My items were listed but something pressing has happened at home so I've asked them if I could just do the buyout price they offered.
> 
> Radio silence. :/



Good luck getting them to respond!!! You won't believe how many emails and calls I had to go through resently....Very untrustworthy in my book!!!


----------



## Nolia

Greengoddess8 said:


> Good luck getting them to respond!!! You won't believe how many emails and calls I had to go through resently....Very untrustworthy in my book!!!



So I have updates on Fashionphile and my particular situation. Once I receive my cheque I'll post the deets here.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Nolia said:


> So I have updates on Fashionphile and my particular situation. Once I receive my cheque I'll post the deets here.



I hope you get your check soon. Let me know when you update.


----------



## vivilicious

I never felt the need to share my experience... Because I only bought from fashionphile once 3 years ago... And was decently satisfied. but I see a lot of argument, so I'll share mine.

It was an OK experience, but I take all their listings with a grain of salt.

I received a Chanel handbag--it came with an original receipt... but was for a pair of shoes completely unrelated to the handbag... and it was much more used than the pictures show or description describes. There was a hole in the interior, tears on section of leather, obvious yellowing/discoloring that was blotchy, dirt all around the metal and scuffs. They take wonderful pictures though, don't they? All their pics look awesome &#128516; ... I sucked it up, enjoyed the Chanel the handful of times I carried it. Had I known the condition I wouldn't have purchased though. It was never a favorite bag of mine or anything. It has become a liability.

I have since tried to sell the bag and can't get my money back for it because of those exact issues they didn't disclose. I zoomed in on all those imperfections and sold it to someone on ebay under the agreement that if they didn't like the condition in person, they could send it back  Well, they sent it back, because "they couldn't accept the condition". Literally the ONLY time anyone has ever returned an item to me/complained, etc!!!
I've sold dozens of my own bags. The bag has collected dust in my closet. &#128532; I have no issues selling any other ones of my bags and getting a reasonable price though! It's just that bag! &#128544; overall, I think it's the price. Eventually someone WOULD buy it if priced right... but I totally overpaid for that bag myself... barely carried it. and can't justify selling it for so low.

I take all of their listings now with a grain of salt, since I know other people have faced the same. What a shame for a company of their size. In contrast, I really trust Yoogi's Closet and the way they treat both their buyers and the representations of their products... very honest and clear.


----------



## caannie

vivilicious said:


> I take all of their listings now with a grain of salt, since I know other people have faced the same. What a shame for a company of their size. In contrast, I really trust Yoogi's Closet and the way they treat both their buyers and the representations of their products... very honest and clear.



Yoogis is very, very good when describing condition. If they say like new, you can be assured it is. I agree that "excellent" on FP needs to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## mundodabolsa

See I've had the opposite experience, all of the bags I have received from Fashionphile came in better condition than I expected.  The minor things mentioned in the listing were not even noticeable in person.   The bags have been nearly perfect even though they weren't listed as like new. 

I have nothing but good experiences with fashionphile as a buyer and seller to report.


----------



## BeenBurned

The following quote isolates your complaints with the item you bought. My comments follow: 



vivilicious said:


> It was an OK experience, but I take all their listings with a grain of salt.
> 
> 1. I received a Chanel handbag--it came with an original receipt... but was for a pair of shoes completely unrelated to the handbag...
> 
> 2. and it was much more used than the pictures show or description describes. There was a hole in the interior, tears on section of leather, obvious yellowing/discoloring that was blotchy, dirt all around the metal and scuffs.
> 
> 3. I sucked it up, enjoyed the Chanel the handful of times I carried it.
> 
> 4. Had I known the condition I wouldn't have purchased though. It was never a favorite bag of mine or anything. It has become a liability.
> 
> 5. I have since tried to sell the bag and can't get my money back for it because of those exact issues they didn't disclose.
> 
> 6.It's just that bag! &#55357;&#56864; overall, I think it's the price. Eventually someone WOULD buy it if priced right... but I totally overpaid for that bag myself... barely carried it. and can't justify selling it for so low.


I understand that FP has gotten to big and careless but as a buyer, you need to be your own advocate. To sit back and accept getting a SNAD item but not doing anything is your mistake. 

1. Did you let them know that they promised a receipt for the item but the receipt you got wasn't for the item you bought? How can they know they erred if not informed?

2 and 3 and 4. Why did you "suck it up" and ENJOY the bag? If the bag was as bad as you describe and had you known how bad you wouldn't have paid as much, why did you keep and enjoy it?!?!?! Fashionphile has a liberal return policy. YOU chose to keep it so you can't really blame her. 

5. Again, you could have returned it but didn't so now you also have to "suck it up" that you made a mistake, overpaid for a bag and now might have to take a loss. 

6. As you said, it's the price. You made a mistake in overpaying and not returning so you know that the bag isn't worth what you want to sell for. 

Sellers don't always get their investment bag when they resell an item. Sometimes the reason is because of the economy, sometimes the right buyer isn't looking for it and sometimes, it's seller error if the seller has overpriced it. 

In this case, I think it's the last reason. Reduce the price, eat the loss, admit it's your mistake in not returning it when you weren't happy and move on.


----------



## QueenLouis

I don't know if their return policy has changed, but the entire time I've been buying from them they have had free returns, so there's no reason to keep anything you're not completely satisfied with.


----------



## BeenBurned

QueenLouis said:


> I don't know if their return policy has changed, but the entire time I've been buying from them they have had free returns, so there's no reason to keep anything you're not completely satisfied with.


LOL! Exactly! And you said it in far fewer words than I!


----------



## goldfish19

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> All you have to do is enter the address of the fedex location in the ship to field... with your name of coarse. then you have 5 biz days from the time it was delivered to pick it up. I do it all the time!




Do you write this on the shipping note box or do you write your shipping details with your name and the FedEx address and forego your real address? (Like Jane Doe, for pick up at Fedex location xxx?)


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

goldfish19 said:


> Do you write this on the shipping note box or do you write your shipping details with your name and the FedEx address and forego your real address? (Like Jane Doe, for pick up at Fedex location xxx?)




I just use the fedex address as if it was my own, I don't enter anything on the shipping details because I don't want to complicated the sellers. So just traditional layout for example:
Jane Doe
41 lake drive
miami, fl 12345


----------



## goldfish19

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I just use the fedex address as if it was my own, I don't enter anything on the shipping details because I don't want to complicated the sellers. So just traditional layout for example:
> Jane Doe
> 41 lake drive
> miami, fl 12345




So that address is actually a fedex? I wish I did this when I ordered.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

goldfish19 said:


> So that address is actually a fedex? I wish I did this when I ordered.




Yup!


----------



## goldfish19

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yup!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Maijp

hi alls,

not the trouble of purchase but of selling a bag to fashionphile 
2 days ago i submitted a lv bag for selling, and now waitting for their reply. until yesterday evening i still saw my baglisted on the dashboard, but this morning i found that it disappeared, my dashboard shows nothing though until now i still have got any reply from them yet , 

are there anyone has experience of  this trouble ?
i will be thankful for any reply


----------



## uadjit

Maijp said:


> hi alls,
> 
> not the trouble of purchase but of selling a bag to fashionphile
> 2 days ago i submitted a lv bag for selling, and now waitting for their reply. until yesterday evening i still saw my baglisted on the dashboard, but this morning i found that it disappeared, my dashboard shows nothing though until now i still have got any reply from them yet ,
> 
> are there anyone has experience of  this trouble ?
> i will be thankful for any reply



Do you mean you sent the bag to them or just that you filled out the online form?


----------



## Maijp

i have just sent the bag photo s and,  filled the online form


----------



## PikaboICU

I don't wish to make light of anyone's bad experience but like mundodabolsa and others my transaction with Fashionphile was outstanding! 

I ordered a Balenciaga Velo in Dark Violet about a week ago. It arrived within 3 days, delivered by Fed Ex to my door. I never use Fed Ex myself but they did a terrific job.
The price was way below other comparable bags and the condition was even better than described! It looks new, save a small patch of wear on one of the corners.

It arrived in a nice quality Fashionphile black dust-bag (very similar to the original Bal dust-bags) for which I was grateful since one wasn't included. It was packaged VERY well. I was impressed, nice box with tissue & ribbons, cards, inside the Fashionphile dust-bag & then placed inside a plastic shopping bag.
It was _as good_ if not _better than_ any high end boutique would ship.

I was extremely impressed & thrilled with my bag! 
I'm sorry for those that had a bad experience but mine was stellar and I will definitely buy from Fashionphile again.


----------



## Blackbelt57

Since August 2015 I have purchased five items  pair of Prada sunglasses with label still on lens though stated to have some  wear, two Prada I phone cases stated to have some wear, and two Louis Vuitton purses . All items exceptional and condition being understated. I am very pleased as my wife and daughters. I will order again without reservation .


----------



## saadia123

sorry to hear that, its known to be a reputable company but i guess not anymore, hang in there, dont give up, you will get your money back soon.


----------



## voyageurs47

saadia123 said:


> sorry to hear that, its known to be a reputable company but i guess not anymore, hang in there, dont give up, you will get your money back soon.


My experience and two cents re Fashionphile.

This month (December 2015), I purchased a Louis Vuitton Favorite PM in the Damier pattern.  The bag was expected to arrive Monday, Dec. 7th and I received it on Friday, Dec 4th.  This was my very first purchase with Fashionphile and I have to say I was completely blown away with my purchase.  The Favorite PM is beautiful and IMO, better than described.

I took the bag to my local LV b/c I wanted to order the strap for it.  The SA who helped me was very nice to me and told me it was a very pretty bag and took my order for the strap.  Although they're not allowed to authenticate, he took the time to look at the bag and even said it was in great condition.

Today I placed an order for another handbag from Fashionphile (a Gucci clutch, to be exact).  I feel confident with my purchase and I will definitely be buying from Fashionphile again.  I know I've only made one purchase, but I had a GREAT experience.

Give them a try and hopefully your experience is as great as mine.


----------



## saadia123

voyageurs47 said:


> My experience and two cents re Fashionphile.
> 
> This month (December 2015), I purchased a Louis Vuitton Favorite PM in the Damier pattern.  The bag was expected to arrive Monday, Dec. 7th and I received it on Friday, Dec 4th.  This was my very first purchase with Fashionphile and I have to say I was completely blown away with my purchase.  The Favorite PM is beautiful and IMO, better than described.
> 
> I took the bag to my local LV b/c I wanted to order the strap for it.  The SA who helped me was very nice to me and told me it was a very pretty bag and took my order for the strap.  Although they're not allowed to authenticate, he took the time to look at the bag and even said it was in great condition.
> 
> Today I placed an order for another handbag from Fashionphile (a Gucci clutch, to be exact).  I feel confident with my purchase and I will definitely be buying from Fashionphile again.  I know I've only made one purchase, but I had a GREAT experience.
> 
> Give them a try and hopefully your experience is as great as mine.



im so happy for you and congratulations for your new babies , i have a favourite in damier ebene as well and its just gorgeous  but one i noticed on Fashionphile is that their prices are high almost retail ones for used items, what do you think?
enjoy your purchases


----------



## voyageurs47

saadia123 said:


> im so happy for you and congratulations for your new babies , i have a favourite in damier ebene as well and its just gorgeous  but one i noticed on Fashionphile is that their prices are high almost retail ones for used items, what do you think?
> enjoy your purchases



Thank you!! 

I agree that some (most) of FP's prices are high and almost too close to retail.  I did buy the favorite damier right away b/c it was just under $500 and I think that was a good deal.  The bag is in great shape and I cannot wait for the strap to arrive.  Can't believe it's going to take 6 weeks to ship.

Hope to have the same experience with the Gucci clutch I just ordered.


----------



## charleston-mom

Blackbelt57 said:


> Since August 2015 I have purchased five items  pair of Prada sunglasses with label still on lens though stated to have some  wear, two Prada I phone cases stated to have some wear, and two Louis Vuitton purses . All items exceptional and condition being understated. I am very pleased as my wife and daughters. I will order again without reservation .




Only two posts on the forum, both saying you love Fashionphile. Yep. New Fashionphile employee I'm guessing. But nice try. Come on. We weren't all born yesterday.

Yep. Man who shops for his wife and daughter and just happened to come here on a purse forum of all things to say how much he loves Fashionphile.   Once in July and now again. Literally only two posts. No other posts. You do realize people do look at posts, dates, and add common sense when reading them?

Again, amazed at times.  I hope you realize no longtime members, or even short term members, are liable to take this as a relevant and true good review of Fashionphile? I mean really?

I'm sorry. I usually let this kind of nonsense slide, but really?? Come on?  There are really bright, intelligent people on this forum. This kind of transparency is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## QueenLouis

charleston-mom said:


> Only two posts on the forum, both saying you love Fashionphile. Yep. New Fashionphile employee I'm guessing. But nice try. Come on. We weren't all born yesterday.
> 
> Yep. Man who shops for his wife and daughter and just happened to come here on a purse forum of all things to say how much he loves Fashionphile.   Once in July and now again. Literally only two posts. No other posts. You do realize people do look at posts, dates, and add common sense when reading them?
> 
> Again, amazed at times.  I hope you realize no longtime members, or even short term members, are liable to take this as a relevant and true good review of Fashionphile? I mean really?
> 
> I'm sorry. I usually let this kind of nonsense slide, but really?? Come on?  There are really bright, intelligent people on this forum. This kind of transparency is frustrating to say the least.




I have thousands of posts over like 8 years. I love Fashionphile too.

Some people stumble across this forum based on results that pop up from Internet searches. There's always a chance this person was specifically searching for reviews about Fashionphile they could read or contribute to.


----------



## Blackbelt57

Actually I am  58 year old male and I am a reg nurse working for a radiology group doing sedation. I take exception to your statement that I may be something I am not, In fact I would be happy to send you photos of my wife and two daughters with the stated items. I am not a employee of fashion pile in fact I live in the Midwest, As a martial artist I take veracity in a serious manner as those entrusted to my care at my work.


----------



## caannie

I'm sure there are many, many people, the majority in fact, who have had successful transactions with FP. I know I have! It's the unsuccessful transactions and screw ups that most people are going to post about. I've bought and sold numerous things with them, and on a couple of occasions had problems. Many times they have been flawless. I'd say their success rate with me is about 85%. It's the other 15% that concerns me at times.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

QueenLouis said:


> I have thousands of posts over like 8 years. I love Fashionphile too.
> 
> Some people stumble across this forum based on results that pop up from Internet searches. There's always a chance this person was specifically searching for reviews about Fashionphile they could read or contribute to.



+1

i've had nothing but good experiences for over 2 years now buying/selling to FF. although every single time i mention a good experience someone claims i am in *love* with the company and have an affiliation. experiences vary from person to person. mine have always been good w/them. especially selling - top quotes all the time


----------



## Toby93

I have both bought and sold to Fashionphile and am generally pleased with their service.  They have gotten back to me with any inquiries within a day or so and their quotes are usually better than Yoogis.  The last item that I bought from them was a purse and I am in the process of  having it authenticated by Authenticate4U as I do with all of my preloved.  I really like the fact that they have layaway and you can pay through Paypal.  Yoogis just introduced layaway but it's through Affirm which is a whole different thing.


----------



## Blackbelt57

I ran the Chicago marathon 26.2 miles Oct 11 that afternoon walking with my princes down Michigan ave stopped in at LV store several comments on my wife's musette salsa which I had got for her just a week prior from Fashion pile and a Cowichian. Sweater Munich came from Alaska . She looked beautiful .


----------



## vivi__

Just wanted to add my buying experience from FP...

I ordered a Givenchy bag from FP last Thursday and received my order today, Tuesday. My order was slightly delayed because of the weekend cutoff and they needed verification since it was my first time buying from them, which consisted of verifying my name since I used my legal name as the billing and my nickname for shipping. The condition of the bag was exactly as stated in the listing. They listed it as "very good," but to me, the bag was in excellent condition. The tiny scratches they listed are hardly noticeable. It even came with two dust bags, the original one and FP's own dust bag. That was a plus as there are some purses I have that didn't come with a dust bag.

I've contacted CS several times and have had almost all pleasant experiences with them. There's just this one lady that needs to be a little bit more friendly as she was a bit curt over the phone. They've answered all of my questions promptly and would always email me back when they said they were going to.

I do think their prices are high for a consignment store, but I got my bag with an extra discount, so it was worth knowing that the bag was most likely authentic and I was getting a deal on it. Thanks to the help of another TFPer and my research, I do think the bag is authentic, so nothing to worry about there. Overall, I'd definitely purchase from them again.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Toby93 said:


> I have both bought and sold to Fashionphile and am generally pleased with their service.  They have gotten back to me with any inquiries within a day or so and their quotes are usually better than Yoogis.  The last item that I bought from them was a purse and I am in the process of  having it authenticated by Authenticate4U as I do with all of my preloved.  I really like the fact that they have layaway and you can pay through Paypal.  Yoogis just introduced layaway but it's through Affirm which is a whole different thing.



 Isn't that so strange that two people can have such different experience. The quote I got from Fashionphile was on average (for 3 bags) $350 less than the quote I just got from you Yoogis


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Toby93 said:


> I have both bought and sold to Fashionphile and am generally pleased with their service.  They have gotten back to me with any inquiries within a day or so and their quotes are usually better than Yoogis.  The last item that I bought from them was a purse and I am in the process of  having it authenticated by Authenticate4U as I do with all of my preloved.  I really like the fact that they have layaway and you can pay through Paypal.  Yoogis just introduced layaway but it's through Affirm which is a whole different thing.



what? yoogi's has layaway now? i want something on there so bad... maybe i could finally do that w/them. i use the FF layaway program and always hoped yoogi's would do it. thanks for the intel.


----------



## TinksDelite

Toby93 said:


> I have both bought and sold to Fashionphile and am generally pleased with their service.  They have gotten back to me with any inquiries within a day or so and their quotes are usually better than Yoogis.  The last item that I bought from them was a purse and I am in the process of  having it authenticated by Authenticate4U as I do with all of my preloved.  I really like the fact that they have layaway and you can pay through Paypal.  Yoogis just introduced layaway but it's through Affirm which is a whole different thing.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> what? yoogi's has layaway now? i want something on there so bad... maybe i could finally do that w/them. i use the FF layaway program and always hoped yoogi's would do it. thanks for the intel.



It's not Layaway, it's kind of like Paypal Credit (fka Bill Me Later).  You apply for a line of credit through Affirm and then finance it. You get the item right away and make payments (3, 6, 12 mths etc).

Regarding the topic; I've purchased through Fashionphile and agree that on some items they charge WAY to close to retail (Neverfulls for example)

I have gotten a bag worse than described and a couple better; but I do like their layaway option.


----------



## Toby93

TinksDelite said:


> It's not Layaway, it's kind of like Paypal Credit (fka Bill Me Later).  You apply for a line of credit through Affirm and then finance it. You get the item right away and make payments (3, 6, 12 mths etc).
> 
> Regarding the topic; I've purchased through Fashionphile and agree that on some items they charge WAY to close to retail (Neverfulls for example)
> 
> I have gotten a bag worse than described and a couple better; but I do like their layaway option.



Yep, it's not exactly layaway, but you can pay over 6 months.  I prefer  FP's system of actual layaway until the item is paid for
I have to say, I have not been disappointed yet with FP.  My items have all been better than described.  The last purse I purchased from them was described as having a mild perfume smell, but there was no smell whatsoever.


----------



## StopHammertime

Yeah I have noticed that recently on yoogis you can finance with affirm. What I don't like about that is they don't tell you the financing terms until after you have signed up, and I think also until after you actually purchase. So you don't know until afterwards if you will qualify for 3, 6, 12, or 18 months. Or potentially none of those, you might just have the one month. If anyone uses affirm I would love to know exactly how it works.
At least with PayPal you know you are going to get 6 months as long as it is over $99.


----------



## PikaboICU

StopHammertime said:


> Yeah I have noticed that recently on yoogis you can finance with affirm. What I don't like about that is they don't tell you the financing terms until after you have signed up, and I think also until after you actually purchase. So you don't know until afterwards if you will qualify for 3, 6, 12, or 18 months. Or potentially none of those, you might just have the one month. If anyone uses affirm I would love to know exactly how it works.
> At least with PayPal you know you are going to get 6 months as long as it is over $99.




I've used it..
They do tell you before you complete the order & finalize the "loan".
You go through the entire process & then it allows you to choose the number of months you want to finance. Sometimes it will require you paying part of the total as a down pmt type thing. Example: $1000. purchase, require $250. down & 3 months at $250 or 6 months at $125. 
You can also pay it off early & avoid interest charges.

It wont complete the purchase & give you the 'loan" until you select the terms & choose to accept it so you can go through the entire process to see how much they will finance, the number & amount of payments and still back out in the end.


----------



## girlhasbags

I love Fashionphile.... Tamika is the best. There is one lady that does not need to be on the phone...lol but overall they are great. I  use the layaway all the time and so far I have loved everything I have gotten. The one item I had a problem with they actually took care of with no issue. Sometimes the prices are a little high but remember the layaway is interest free ... which is great.


----------



## Toby93

vinbenphon1 said:


> Isn't that so strange that two people can have such different experience. The quote I got from Fashionphile was on average (for 3 bags) $350 less than the quote I just got from you Yoogis



I would guess that it would depend on the bag, and if they have a lot of them on consignment at the moment?  I have had quotes that were the same as Yoogis but usually they are higher.


----------



## voyageurs47

charleston-mom said:


> Only two posts on the forum, both saying you love Fashionphile. Yep. New Fashionphile employee I'm guessing. But nice try. Come on. We weren't all born yesterday.
> 
> Yep. Man who shops for his wife and daughter and just happened to come here on a purse forum of all things to say how much he loves Fashionphile.   Once in July and now again. Literally only two posts. No other posts. You do realize people do look at posts, dates, and add common sense when reading them?
> 
> Again, amazed at times.  I hope you realize no longtime members, or even short term members, are liable to take this as a relevant and true good review of Fashionphile? I mean really?
> 
> I'm sorry. I usually let this kind of nonsense slide, but really?? Come on?  There are really bright, intelligent people on this forum. This kind of transparency is frustrating to say the least.




Sorry you feel that way about FP. I am not an employee. I stumbled upon this forum while googling reviews for FP and decided to join (hence the few posts).  

I did in fact place a second order, but have not yet received. I needed the clutch for my holiday party, but FedEx is running behind on deliveries. I am still upset about it, but I did not want to pay extra for 2-day delivery. 

If you look at my other posts, I have also bought from Yoogi's closet. I am a real person like everyone else on this forum that loves handbags, and I dont work for FP or Yoogis. I have always wanted to own LV and recently came across these online consignment shops. 

I agree that there are intelligent people on here - another reason for my joining. I feel confident buying online knowing that the ppl on this forum can help identify the real bags. 

Sorry that my comment frustrated you. I was just sharing my good experience and excitement re my first purchase w FP.


----------



## Jess_10

Hi all, I wanted to share my most recent experience with Fashionphile as a seller.

I have sold a bit over 70 items to fashionphile since I started selling to them in early March of this year. Most have been shoes but also a few handbags. I have four sisters so I sell their items for them on my account to keep things easy.

Anyway, about three weeks ago I requested that three items which have been on their site for a while be sent back to me. I decided that since they were new I wanted to give them away as gifts instead. There was no mention of a $25 fee on the phone when I called as most items I believe had already hit 30% off (I did consignment). Recently, I sent them a pair of espadrilles and apparently they want me to pay $25 for that shoe to be returned to me because "it didn't meet quality control". Mind you it wasn't even posted on their website. 

I'm pissed off because it took them SO long to get back to me. I'm on the east coast and I'm probably not going to get the items back on time before Christmas because ground takes forever. Might I mention that I've called over five times to get these items back to me and all the customer service rep would say is to wait to be contacted. I understand it will take up to two-three days to respond. but THREE WEEKS? I'm an extremely patient person. there has been times where I've sent them items for consignment and it would take a month between the time the item arrives to their facility to the time i see it posted on their website. But they are totally abusing my patience.

I sent them an e-mail explaining my situation and their lack of reasonable service, I hope they can make this right otherwise I will take my items elsewhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

voyageurs47 said:


> Sorry you feel that way about FP. I am not an employee. I stumbled upon this forum while googling reviews for FP and decided to join (hence the few posts).
> 
> I did in fact place a second order, but have not yet received. I needed the clutch for my holiday party, but FedEx is running behind on deliveries. I am still upset about it, but I did not want to pay extra for 2-day delivery.
> 
> If you look at my other posts, I have also bought from Yoogi's closet. I am a real person like everyone else on this forum that loves handbags, and I dont work for FP or Yoogis. I have always wanted to own LV and recently came across these online consignment shops.
> 
> I agree that there are intelligent people on here - another reason for my joining. I feel confident buying online knowing that the ppl on this forum can help identify the real bags.
> 
> Sorry that my comment frustrated you. I was just sharing my good experience and excitement re my first purchase w FP.


If you look back at her post, Charleston Mom wasn't quoting you. She was quoting this post: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ile-again-warning-371412-98.html#post29536938


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Jess_10 said:


> Hi all, I wanted to share my most recent experience with Fashionphile as a seller.
> 
> I have sold a bit over 70 items to fashionphile since I started selling to them in early March of this year. Most have been shoes but also a few handbags. I have four sisters so I sell their items for them on my account to keep things easy.
> 
> Anyway, about three weeks ago I requested that three items which have been on their site for a while be sent back to me. I decided that since they were new I wanted to give them away as gifts instead. There was no mention of a $25 fee on the phone when I called as most items I believe had already hit 30% off (I did consignment). Recently, I sent them a pair of espadrilles and apparently they want me to pay $25 for that shoe to be returned to me because "it didn't meet quality control". Mind you it wasn't even posted on their website.
> 
> I'm pissed off because it took them SO long to get back to me. I'm on the east coast and I'm probably not going to get the items back on time before Christmas because ground takes forever. Might I mention that I've called over five times to get these items back to me and all the customer service rep would say is to wait to be contacted. I understand it will take up to two-three days to respond. but THREE WEEKS? I'm an extremely patient person. there has been times where I've sent them items for consignment and it would take a month between the time the item arrives to their facility to the time i see it posted on their website. But they are totally abusing my patience.
> 
> I sent them an e-mail explaining my situation and their lack of reasonable service, I hope they can make this right otherwise I will take my items elsewhere.



That's a lot of items for less then a year. They should really care more about seller loyalty and be much more responsive in general. thats way to long to get back to you. To be honest I would refuse to pay a dime for my items to be sent back if it took them that long to respond. You did your job by getting in touch with them and letting them know you want you items back. They need to do theirs and get back to you in a reasonable time. Just another reason NOT to sell to FP. That would NEVER happen at Yoogi's


----------



## caannie

Jess_10 said:


> Hi all, I wanted to share my most recent experience with Fashionphile as a seller.
> 
> I have sold a bit over 70 items to fashionphile since I started selling to them in early March of this year. Most have been shoes but also a few handbags. I have four sisters so I sell their items for them on my account to keep things easy.
> 
> Anyway, about three weeks ago I requested that three items which have been on their site for a while be sent back to me. I decided that since they were new I wanted to give them away as gifts instead. There was no mention of a $25 fee on the phone when I called as most items I believe had already hit 30% off (I did consignment). Recently, I sent them a pair of espadrilles and apparently they want me to pay $25 for that shoe to be returned to me because "it didn't meet quality control". Mind you it wasn't even posted on their website.
> 
> I'm pissed off because it took them SO long to get back to me. I'm on the east coast and I'm probably not going to get the items back on time before Christmas because ground takes forever. Might I mention that I've called over five times to get these items back to me and all the customer service rep would say is to wait to be contacted. I understand it will take up to two-three days to respond. but THREE WEEKS? I'm an extremely patient person. there has been times where I've sent them items for consignment and it would take a month between the time the item arrives to their facility to the time i see it posted on their website. But they are totally abusing my patience.
> 
> I sent them an e-mail explaining my situation and their lack of reasonable service, I hope they can make this right otherwise I will take my items elsewhere.



This is why I don't consign, I do direct buy. I don't have the patience to wait around for things to be listed or sell. I once sent a watch to Yoogiscloset that didn't pass quality control (the bezel turned too easily and they felt it needed new gears or something), but they returned it free of charge. As I've said before, FP is a victim of their own success. They often are slow to respond to quotes and questions and slow to list items. I think they need additional staff. I have never had any problems with Yoogiscloset.


----------



## love2sh0p

Jess_10 said:


> Hi all, I wanted to share my most recent experience with Fashionphile as a seller.
> 
> I have sold a bit over 70 items to fashionphile since I started selling to them in early March of this year. Most have been shoes but also a few handbags. I have four sisters so I sell their items for them on my account to keep things easy.
> 
> Anyway, about three weeks ago I requested that three items which have been on their site for a while be sent back to me. I decided that since they were new I wanted to give them away as gifts instead. There was no mention of a $25 fee on the phone when I called as most items I believe had already hit 30% off (I did consignment). Recently, I sent them a pair of espadrilles and apparently they want me to pay $25 for that shoe to be returned to me because "it didn't meet quality control". Mind you it wasn't even posted on their website.
> 
> I'm pissed off because it took them SO long to get back to me. I'm on the east coast and I'm probably not going to get the items back on time before Christmas because ground takes forever. Might I mention that I've called over five times to get these items back to me and all the customer service rep would say is to wait to be contacted. I understand it will take up to two-three days to respond. but THREE WEEKS? I'm an extremely patient person. there has been times where I've sent them items for consignment and it would take a month between the time the item arrives to their facility to the time i see it posted on their website. But they are totally abusing my patience.
> 
> I sent them an e-mail explaining my situation and their lack of reasonable service, I hope they can make this right otherwise I will take my items elsewhere.



Wow you really have sold a lot of items. That's terrible. I agree with others I would NEVER pay for my items to be returned to me especially if it took them so long to follow up. That's $75 for three items?!? Insane that they would even ask considering what sounds like a great "seller" of theirs. F that. I was going to consign my jumbo with them this afternoon. I'll wait to hear back what you have to say because I'll just sell it to yoogi's that was slightly less. If I for whatever reason decide to end my consignment there is no way in hell I'm waiting three weeks or even ONE week for them to get back to me asking for a $25 fee.


----------



## BeenBurned

IMO, if after their pre-evaluation, they request items be sent to them, there shouldn't a a charge for having those items returned to you. Those are YOUR items and any associated costs should be on Fashionphile as a cost of doing business. (And presumably, their "overhead" is one of the reasons why their prices are as high as they are.)


----------



## cyee

Wow these stories of consignment really scare me! I've had excellent experience selling to them but only through the direct buyout option. I can chime in on how items take forever once received to be listed on the website. I think it took one week for one item and two weeks for the second item to be listed after the items were checked in and I was paid. The uncertainty of the amount you will receive in the end also drives me away from consignment. The weak Canadian dollar makes up for the lower buyout amount though


----------



## bernz84

I live near one of the Fashionphile headquarters.

I will say this, just based on what I've read from yelp reviews. They're great for buyers but terrible for anyone who wants to consign. Some of the things I've read were so off-putting that I don't even want to go to their location during their showcase hours.

That said, I've never bought anything from them; only consigned with them years ago before they expanded and were located in Beverly Hills. There was one person whom I thought was nice (Sarah?) but everyone else I've talked to was either abrupt or just not personable. That's fine; as long as I got my money, I didn't care.

However, I tried consigning with them a while back (used their online form and uploaded pictures)...even though they said someone was going to get back to me in 24-48 hours, it took 3 days (maybe even longer than that); I had no idea they were interested and just assumed my item was ignored. By the time they had already quoted me, I had already sold my stuff to someone else. Absolutely ridiculous. I would've made more money with Fashionphile but after reading the reviews on yelp and their slow turnaround time, I didn't regret any of the extra money I could've earned through them. That AND I was actually thinking about going to their showcase directly because I was seriously considering getting a Louis Vuitton Bucket from them. I was looking for one in excellent-mint condition and was willing to shell out the extra $$$ because most of the used bags on ebay are gross and/or overseas. Good thing I didn't because I found a really nice one on my own for much cheaper than their typical price point AND a US seller.

I know they've been in the secondhand industry for years and most buyers only go to them because they mimic the boutique experience (providing showrooms, many mint condition and exclusive handbags, dustbags, ribbons, etc) and "guarantee" authentic handbags. However, I've been in this forum for years and have read some not nice things about fashionphile from other members, some of whom accused fashionphile of selling counterfeits. Whether that's true, I have no idea and that was so long ago that maybe they've improved their authentication process (?). I can say that I've only given them authentic handbags, so whoever bought my stuff got real ones.  But anyway, based on my experience with consigning with them, I only say that they were mediocre with their service.


----------



## Jess_10

love2sh0p said:


> Wow you really have sold a lot of items. That's terrible. I agree with others I would NEVER pay for my items to be returned to me especially if it took them so long to follow up. That's $75 for three items?!? Insane that they would even ask considering what sounds like a great "seller" of theirs. F that. I was going to consign my jumbo with them this afternoon. I'll wait to hear back what you have to say because I'll just sell it to yoogi's that was slightly less. If I for whatever reason decide to end my consignment there is no way in hell I'm waiting three weeks or even ONE week for them to get back to me asking for a $25 fee.




Hi ladies... update. They got back to me and luckily apologized and will be sending my item back free of charge due to the nature of the situation. I'm still a bit nervous because it took a really long time to get my items back. So for anyone looking to consign with the possibility of wanted your items back for whatever reason... please advise.


----------



## QueenLouis

Jess_10 said:


> Hi ladies... update. They got back to me and luckily apologized and will be sending my item back free of charge due to the nature of the situation. I'm still a bit nervous because it took a really long time to get my items back. So for anyone looking to consign with the possibility of wanted your items back for whatever reason... please advise.




Does the consignment contract say you can request your items back? Most consignment contracts I've seen don't allow for that. One of the reasons I always direct-sell.


----------



## Jess_10

QueenLouis said:


> Does the consignment contract say you can request your items back? Most consignment contracts I've seen don't allow for that. One of the reasons I always direct-sell.



Nope. To be honest there isn't truly even a contract!! All the print out has is the items and a check mark next to the consignment price when i'm consigning .... also a short disclaimer that says "consignment prices are just estimates" or something like that.


----------



## QueenLouis

Jess_10 said:


> Nope. To be honest there isn't truly even a contract!! All the print out has is the items and a check mark next to the consignment price when i'm consigning .... also a short disclaimer that says "consignment prices are just estimates" or something like that.




Yeah, once they inspect... Then possible discounts if it doesn't sell in a certain timeframe.

The Bag, Borrow or Steal consignment contract is the WORST. I read it when they offered to consign one of my items,  but not direct buy.


----------



## Jess_10

Hi all -- I'm so upset again. Fashionphile has let me down again as a seller. I requested to have some of my consignment items to be changed to buyout (within the 30 day period) and they got back to me with this e-mail


Good Day Jessica,

Thank you for contacting us in regards to your items.

The following items have been changed to buyouts per your request and others were re-wuoted for the buyout offer:

Item numbers ##, ##, ##, and ## have been changed to buyouts.

Item ### &#8211; New buyout offer $##

Item ### &#8211; New buyout offer $##

Item ### &#8211; New buyout offer $##

Item ### &#8211; New buyout offer $##

If you would like to accept these offers please reply to this email or you may email buyer@fashionphile.com ask any questions regarding the new offers.

Please let us know if you would like to accept these offers and switch your items to buyouts.

We appreciate your business with Fashionphile!

Fashionphile Customer Service

----------------------

I'm so upset. Basically they have held onto my items for a month and now are going back on their buyout offers that I was originally quoted. I feel so let down now for the second time. I hope they will remedy this as I have items in transit now and am literally SCARED to sell to them.


----------



## love2sh0p

Jess_10 said:


> Hi all -- I'm so upset again. Fashionphile has let me down again as a seller. I requested to have some of my consignment items to be changed to buyout (within the 30 day period) and they got back to me with this e-mail
> 
> 
> Good Day Jessica,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us in regards to your items.
> 
> The following items have been changed to buyouts per your request and others were re-wuoted for the buyout offer:
> 
> Item numbers ##, ##, ##, and ## have been changed to buyouts.
> 
> Item ###  New buyout offer $##
> 
> Item ###  New buyout offer $##
> 
> Item ###  New buyout offer $##
> 
> Item ###  New buyout offer $##
> 
> If you would like to accept these offers please reply to this email or you may email buyer@fashionphile.com ask any questions regarding the new offers.
> 
> Please let us know if you would like to accept these offers and switch your items to buyouts.
> 
> We appreciate your business with Fashionphile!
> 
> Fashionphile Customer Service
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so upset. Basically they have held onto my items for a month and now are going back on their buyout offers that I was originally quoted. I feel so let down now for the second time. I hope they will remedy this as I have items in transit now and am literally SCARED to sell to them.




Eek. Sounds like they are not trustworthy. 

When I saw your first post about how they were making you pay for items they held onto forever and someone elses post that they were paid far less the expected I new fashionphile wasn't for me. I'm glad I didn't send them my flap bags. Yoogi's has been very easy to work with. sounds like poorly maintained business practices. I hope you get what you paid for. How can they possibly hold onto your items then change the buyout price  on you?


----------



## CSamoylov

Well this is a new one. I submitted quite a few items before the holidays I was looking to sell. I woke up this morning to find all of those quotes DELETED! Complete waste of time (10-15 Chanel bags).


----------



## QueenLouis

CSamoylov said:


> Well this is a new one. I submitted quite a few items before the holidays I was looking to sell. I woke up this morning to find all of those quotes DELETED! Complete waste of time (10-15 Chanel bags).




The quotes are only valid for a certain amount of days before they expire. You can resubmit.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

QueenLouis said:


> The quotes are only valid for a certain amount of days before they expire. You can resubmit.




I thought I read that its one month?


----------



## CSamoylov

QueenLouis said:


> The quotes are only valid for a certain amount of days before they expire. You can resubmit.


Well I submitted the quotes on Thursday and they were deleted today. I never received a response as to what the quotes were just poof deleted.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

CSamoylov said:


> Well I submitted the quotes on Thursday and they were deleted today. I never received a response as to what the quotes were just poof deleted.




Did you get an email saying your quote was ready? Try clicking the link on that email. quote might still show up. I think its a glitch on their part because mine tend to get deleted in less the one month too(just noticed this)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

love2sh0p said:


> Eek. Sounds like they are not trustworthy.
> 
> When I saw your first post about how they were making you pay for items they held onto forever and someone elses post that they were paid far less the expected I new fashionphile wasn't for me. I'm glad I didn't send them my flap bags. Yoogi's has been very easy to work with. sounds like poorly maintained business practices. I hope you get what you paid for. How can they possibly hold onto your items then change the buyout price  on you?



we all have such varying experiences. i have never been able to work with yoogi's. every time they quote X, they change it to Y when they get the items. and they consistently quote lower than FF. but it all likely depends on what brands/bags you're selling. 

perhaps they quoted less for this woman's stuff after 30 days, or whatever amount of time her stuff hasn't sold, because they now have more of those bags in stock and don't need them as much. their need for various bags will go up/down all the time, and maybe her bags aren't 'hot' anymore, or they have too many in stock, and the price offered is less?


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> perhaps they quoted less for this woman's stuff after 30 days, or whatever amount of time her stuff hasn't sold, because they now have more of those bags in stock and don't need them as much. their need for various bags will go up/down all the time, and maybe her bags aren't 'hot' anymore, or they have too many in stock, and the price offered is less?


I bet that's what it is: supply and demand.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ccbaggirl89 said:


> we all have such varying experiences. i have never been able to work with yoogi's. every time they quote X, they change it to Y when they get the items. and they consistently quote lower than FF. but it all likely depends on what brands/bags you're selling.
> 
> perhaps they quoted less for this woman's stuff after 30 days, or whatever amount of time her stuff hasn't sold, because they now have more of those bags in stock and don't need them as much. their need for various bags will go up/down all the time, and maybe her bags aren't 'hot' anymore, or they have too many in stock, and the price offered is less?



True - but from my understanding Fashionphile will honor your original buyout price as long as you notify them within 30 days of the item being on consignment. I would be really upset if they went against this as well. They should be prepared for how much inventory they have/don't have.


----------



## tomiko

fashionphile said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I appreciate the chance to come in here and respond to this thread.
> 
> 1.  First of all... my response to "canipus", (also CYE), I am very sorry.  You are absolutely right.  We did not respond to your emails as we should have.  Thank you for your patient inquiries.  I'm not exactly sure why this happened.  I can just say, that we are having a meeting today about this very subject and we will be making some major adjustments to make sure that this doesn't happen again.
> 
> 2.  We did refund for the Twilly on September 29.  We sent the email accepting the return on September 25, got it back the 29th and sent the refund the same day.  This should have been a happy ending.  All we needed to do was answer your polite question "where is my refund" with a "check your PayPal account, we sent it on the 29th  ".  This is our problem.  That didn't happen- and we're going to make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> 3.  We do not ever retouch pictures.  We try to present our things well... and take a ton of really good pictures- and describe flaws etc. as well.  We're not perfect, and if we miss something in the description, and it ends up being less than what you thought it was- please let us know.  I can assure you that we didn't do it on purpose.  Returns cost us money.  But, we'll make it right.  We have a great return policy... and are happy to work with you.
> 
> 4.  We have two authenticators- specialists on each brand- sign off on each and every bag that we sell.  As we have grown, we've had to develop our system for ensuring that everything we list has been authenticated by compitent experts on each brand that we accept.
> 
> We revamped our system for check-in twice last year, which started when a MC Speedy was posted on eBay before authentication.  The final result is that we now have the first authenticator create the inventory card for the item (so it can't be processed further with out her/his eyes) and then that item is put in que for the second authentication, again- before it ever gets to the area where we do pictures, listings etc.  We haven't had a single issue since we developed this system.  (And to be fair, we never shipped the bag in question- it was caught before the auction ended and the consignee just had us confiscate it.)
> 
> We again appreciate all of the comments and even criticisms that we get from our buyers and all of you here.  Honestly, our business has been better for it, because we are always looking for ways to improve and grow.  We need feedback to do that, even if it stings a bit!  (I do have to say, thanks to all of you with the sweet, complimentary comments too- you know that warms my  !!!!)
> 
> Thanks again, and my apologies to you Canipus (and anyone else we've been slow to respond to).
> 
> Sarah Davis


I have purchased from Fashionphile many times, and have had nothing but good experiences. The conditions of the items I received looked better then the photos in my opinion.  I did one time receive a pair of shoes that were too large due to listing error on their part, but customer service was excellent, and I got my refund quite quickly, with not even having to pay return shipping.  I also like the fact that they offer a lay away plan, but I am hoping that they will soon accept Affirm credit as choice of payment so we can receive our items right away, instead of waiting until we pay off the lay away.  Just wanted to share my experience with Fashionphile.  Great company!
Tomiko


----------



## Apricot Summers

girlhasbags said:


> I love Fashionphile.... Tamika is the best. There is one lady that does not need to be on the phone...lol but overall they are great. I  use the layaway all the time and so far I have loved everything I have gotten. The one item I had a problem with they actually took care of with no issue. Sometimes the prices are a little high but remember the layaway is interest free ... which is great.


Tomika or Tamika?  What a coincidence.   

Must be something in the water in Texas.


----------



## threadbender

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Apricot Summers said:


> Tomika or Tamika?  What a coincidence.
> 
> Must be something in the water in Texas.



oh my! smh

I think  that sealed the deal for me. lol


----------



## BeenBurned

Apricot Summers said:


> Tomika or Tamika?  What a coincidence.
> 
> Must be something in the water in Texas.





carlpsmom said:


> oh my! smh
> 
> I think  that sealed the deal for me. lol


Cluepon?


----------



## Maijp

Hi alls ! 


 I am from Japan. I used to sending Louis Vuitton bags to my eBay buyers in USA. Most of those bag were under 400 USD. I have never hear anything from them that they have to pay for the tax. I also have heard that there are no tax if the item value is under 2000 USD which is bought for personal use, not for re-sale purpose. However since consigment shop address shows clearly that they are re-sellers so I am worry that there is a tax which need to pay to let the item delivered to them in USA.


 I have got some quote&#65363; of "buy it now" ( 250- 350 USD )&#65350;&#65362;&#65359;&#65357; Fashionphile and Couture USA, but thinking about the tax makes me heristated since I have to pay for shipping cost by myself (rather expensive  ), and also though I have sent them alot of photos at large size but I am still worried much about the possibility of my bags be re-valuated or even not be accepted (so I have to pay again for the return shipping  


 Please share your experience . I am very thankfull to whatever you reply .


----------



## coolgrly

CSamoylov said:


> Well I submitted the quotes on Thursday and they were deleted today. I never received a response as to what the quotes were just poof deleted.



The same just happened to me.  This past Monday I submitted items for quotes.  I didn't receive quotes and the items have disappeared from my dashboard.


----------



## Maijp

coolgrly said:


> The same just happened to me.  This past Monday I submitted items for quotes.  I didn't receive quotes and the items have disappeared from my dashboard.



they moved it to somewhere to view, then they will send you a email to inform they give you a quote or denied.

in the case they give you a quote then your item will appear again on your dashboad.


----------



## coolgrly

Maijp said:


> they moved it to somewhere to view, then they will send you a email to inform they give you a quote or denied.
> 
> in the case they give you a quote then your item will appear again on your dashboad.



I don't remember seeing items disappearing before but, I'm hoping what you are saying is what is happening.  Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Yup!




Hi again! I was wondering if you ordered from yoogis before and did the same thing with the address? On their website it says they only require signature service for tens over $1000. I'm thinking of getting a bag that's just $700 and I prefer that that ship to my house without signature rather then having to pick up at FedEx. 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

goldfish19 said:


> Hi again! I was wondering if you ordered from yoogis before and did the same thing with the address? On their website it says they only require signature service for tens over $1000. I'm thinking of getting a bag that's just $700 and I prefer that that ship to my house without signature rather then having to pick up at FedEx.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.




sometimes even if they dont pay for signature you still have to sign if fedex decides to for insurance reasonss


----------



## goldfish19

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> sometimes even if they dont pay for signature you still have to sign if fedex decides to for insurance reasonss




I was afraid of that. Thank you for your time


----------



## anthrosphere

goldfish19 said:


> I was afraid of that. Thank you for your time



I ordered a Balenciaga Day at Yoogi's that costs $460 and UPS just left it at my door, no signature required.


----------



## goldfish19

anthrosphere said:


> I ordered a Balenciaga Day at Yoogi's that costs $460 and UPS just left it at my door, no signature required.




Was wondering if they will require signature if it's 2-day service? Item is below $700. I know that free shipping is ground which takes about 7 days


----------



## anthrosphere

goldfish19 said:


> Was wondering if they will require signature if it's 2-day service? Item is below $700. I know that free shipping is ground which takes about 7 days



Not sure, you can always email them and ask.  I don't think the shipping methods really matter as the bag is still below $1000 limit for the signature.

By the way, I have a coupon that Yoogi's gave to me when I ordered my Bal Day. It's $50 off $300. I'm not going to use it since I already bought a bag at Fashionphile. I can PM the code to you if you want it. Let me know! The expiration date is at the end of this month.


----------



## goldfish19

Oh yes please!!!! I'd appreciate it very much  thank you!!


----------



## caannie

It's been a while since I sold anything to FP, about 4 months. So today I sent in pictures for a quote and submitted it, and it doesn't show up on my dashboard at all. I guess that's their new method? You can't see the items you've submitted at all until they provide a quote? I don't see how that is helpful. I will forget what I've submitted when I have multiple items.


----------



## QueenLouis

I just did my 2nd return to Fashionphile. They received the return yesterday per Fed Ex, and my refund was processed this morning.


----------



## mundodabolsa

caannie said:


> It's been a while since I sold anything to FP, about 4 months. So today I sent in pictures for a quote and submitted it, and it doesn't show up on my dashboard at all. I guess that's their new method? You can't see the items you've submitted at all until they provide a quote? I don't see how that is helpful. I will forget what I've submitted when I have multiple items.



I submitted something on Monday that was on my dashboard soon after submitting but today it's gone and I haven't received a quote yet.  I'm also confused.  

On the other hand I received another bag today that was in better condition than described, so I'm a pretty happy customer.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I have been a very happy seller with Fashionphile and only purchased one item which was in great condition.  I am happy with this consignor and will continue to use them.


----------



## LavenderIce

I've had satisfactory experiences as a seller with FP.  I've also submitted yesterday and it wasn't on my dashboard when I went to submit a couple of items today.  I haven't received a quote for my submission yesterday. I'm going to wait another day or two and check with them if I don't hear back by the end of the week.


----------



## caannie

I just wanted to say I got a buyout/consignment offer from Yoogiscloset in less than 24 since requesting a quote. I requested a quote on the same item from Fashionphile at the same time, and it still hasn't even shown up on my dashboard.


----------



## anthrosphere

ryrybaby12 said:


> I have been a very happy seller with Fashionphile and only purchased one item which was in great condition.  I am happy with this consignor and will continue to use them.



Agreed! I never consigned with them but I did purchase my first bag at Fashionphile and it arrived today and it looks great!! I'm also happy and I can't wait to purchase more goodies from them in the future.


----------



## Maijp

Just report of my first experience with FP as a seller ^^


Submited photos of 2 LV bags to FP, get quotes from them in 2 days. They offered both consigment and buy out. I accepted buyout. One was price of higher compared with if I send it by myself, one was price of lower with that I expected. However since I could ship both bags in the same box and  do not have to pay for amount of eBay fee (If in the case I have to pay for tax- FP will share 50-50 ^^) so I feel OK with the price they offered me.


-Shipped in 30 Dec., delivered to FP in 4 Jan. 
-5th Jan they sent me email of "receiving your box ". 
-8th they sent me email of "bags were checked in, please arrange the payment."- THe payment they gave me can be seen in the Balance shown in my Dashboad. They paid me at full amount of origin offer.


I reply to them "Pls transfer the payment to my Paypal" - 30 minuts later they reply to me "will transfer tomorow "
-Today I got email from Paypal that FP sent you money ^^


----------



## vinbenphon1

caannie said:


> I just wanted to say I got a buyout/consignment offer from Yoogiscloset in less than 24 since requesting a quote. I requested a quote on the same item from Fashionphile at the same time, and it still hasn't even shown up on my dashboard.



I found YC to be very quick about everything. I would love to know who offers you the better prices  FP quoted me $450 for a Gucci bag and YC offered me $900 for the same bag  I mean FP was just so ridiculous and insulting. YC paid me the day after receiving my bag. Can't fault them at all


----------



## vernis-lover

vinbenphon1 said:


> I found YC to be very quick about everything. I would love to know who offers you the better prices  FP quoted me $450 for a Gucci bag and YC offered me $900 for the same bag  I mean FP was just so ridiculous and insulting. YC paid me the day after receiving my bag. Can't fault them at all



Wow! That's a big difference. I have only ever sent LV to both companies but their quotes have always been within about 20/30 USD of each other. The joy of Yoogis is the faster turnaround time and they send the money so I don't incur any PP fees, whereas PP fees are charged when FP sends payment.


----------



## caannie

vinbenphon1 said:


> I found YC to be very quick about everything. I would love to know who offers you the better prices  FP quoted me $450 for a Gucci bag and YC offered me $900 for the same bag  I mean FP was just so ridiculous and insulting. YC paid me the day after receiving my bag. Can't fault them at all


I'll let you know, if I ever get an actual quote from Fashionphile, lol. At one time I submitted a dozen items for quotes from both Fashionphile and Yoogiscloset at the same time, and about half ended up being sold to each as one gave me higher quotes on half the items and the other gave me higher quotes on the other half. There's really no rhyme or reason to it, I've gotten vastly different quotes from both consigners on the same item many times.


----------



## Apricot Summers

BB - both names have posted to the thread.   Use search.   


(that's your cluepon)


----------



## caannie

It's been a week since I submitted 1 item (Chanel reissue tote, nothing rare or hard to authenticate) for a quote from Fashionphile. The item appeared on my dashboard momentarily for the first time yesterday. By the end of the day it was gone again. No quote yet. Really, really weird (and slow!)


----------



## onmymind24seven

For you ladies that have consign with Fashionphile...how do they usually handle the payment? When the item got sold, do they send you notice right away and follow with payment? or is there a waiting period? I usually choose buy out with them so i'm clueless. TIA for your help!


----------



## 4LV

Hi ladies, why am I having trouble to request a quote from Fashionphile online? I could not put in the four numbers that they request. Always get kicked out saying the numbers do not match even I know I put the exact numbers in. Any tips? 
Thanks


----------



## caannie

vinbenphon1 said:


> I found YC to be very quick about everything. I would love to know who offers you the better prices  FP quoted me $450 for a Gucci bag and YC offered me $900 for the same bag  I mean FP was just so ridiculous and insulting. YC paid me the day after receiving my bag. Can't fault them at all


Finally got my quote from FP, it was $130 less than Yoogis. Just FYI


----------



## vinbenphon1

caannie said:


> Finally got my quote from FP, it was $130 less than Yoogis. Just FYI



  damn its and uncrackable code


----------



## mundodabolsa

vinbenphon1 said:


> I found YC to be very quick about everything. I would love to know who offers you the better prices  FP quoted me $450 for a Gucci bag and YC offered me $900 for the same bag  I mean FP was just so ridiculous and insulting. YC paid me the day after receiving my bag. Can't fault them at all



It's such a crapshoot really re: the prices between the two companies, it varies so much.  So far this month I've sold two things to Yoogi's that they offered me a great buyout for, more than I expected, plus they ended up giving me the full (higher) range of the offer when they got both items.  

Meanwhile, this week they rejected a bag entirely that Fashionphile offered me $500 for. Then I submitted a bigger ticket item to both, and Yoogi's offered me nearly $1500 less than Fashionphile. 

So it's really a toss up and unpredictable.  I've had surprising offers, both better and worse than I expected, from both.  I've had great experiences with both and a couple less than great things with both.


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm not going to consign with Yoogi's anymore. They rejected my Tiffany charm and gave me a lowball offer on a designer bag. Hopefully Fashionphile will offer more when I get around to consigning with them, but as of right now I'm having a lot of trouble trying to fill out their darn form!! For some reason the irritating captcha form isn't working (it keeps saying the "numbers do not match" even though I wrote them down _correctly_)!! So annoying.


----------



## kasumi168

My quote request yesterday has dropped off my account so there is no active quotes any longer (and i made sure it was there after i submitted it)


----------



## girlhasbags

kasumi168 said:


> My quote request yesterday has dropped off my account so there is no active quotes any longer (and i made sure it was there after i submitted it)



Did you send in your item?


----------



## kasumi168

girlhasbags said:


> Did you send in your item?



No, not yet. It was just a request get valuation


----------



## anthrosphere

kasumi168 said:


> No, not yet. It was just a request get valuation



This also happened to me. I still haven't shipped my item yet, either. This is so frustrating.


----------



## kasumi168

anthrosphere said:


> This also happened to me. I still haven't shipped my item yet, either. This is so frustrating.



Received a reply from them. They are saying it is an IT problem that it can't be seen in our accounts, but they have received my quote request and that they will attend to the quote asap. HTH


----------



## anthrosphere

kasumi168 said:


> Received a reply from them. They are saying it is an IT problem that it can't be seen in our accounts, but they have received my quote request and that they will attend to the quote asap. HTH



That's a relief, thank you! I hope they received my quote request too, I had a lot of trouble sending the form for the past couple days, and I only managed to finally send it last night. I still haven't received their quote yet so I'm hoping they will reply by tomorrow. Crossing fingers!


----------



## anthrosphere

It's been over 24 hours since I sent my bag and they never responded to my constant emails about my Buyback offer!! My purse is now up on their site but I haven't been paid yet. My account balance is still $0. I sent an email on Monday, then this morning and afternoon and the only email I got was that they "checked in." But still no email about me being paid. It's ridiculous how fast they are with processing and shipping orders, but are way too slow with paying consignors. This is ridiculous. I'm done with Fashionphile!


----------



## Catash

anthrosphere said:


> It's been over 24 hours since I sent my bag and they never responded to my constant emails about my Buyback offer!! My purse is now up on their site but I haven't been paid yet. My account balance is still $0. I sent an email on Monday, then this morning and afternoon and the only email I got was that they "checked in." But still no email about me being paid. It's ridiculous how fast they are with processing and shipping orders, but are way too slow with paying consignors. This is ridiculous. I'm done with Fashionphile!



They usually mail the check in 2-3 days. I consider the turnaround reasonable.


----------



## PikaboICU

Catash said:


> They usually mail the check in 2-3 days. I consider the turnaround reasonable.



I agree. 

@Anthrosphere
Also we just came off a three day weekend so perhaps they are running a tad behind?
Or maybe they even mailed it out today.


----------



## girlhasbags

anthrosphere said:


> It's been over 24 hours since I sent my bag and they never responded to my constant emails about my Buyback offer!! My purse is now up on their site but I haven't been paid yet. My account balance is still $0. I sent an email on Monday, then this morning and afternoon and the only email I got was that they "checked in." But still no email about me being paid. It's ridiculous how fast they are with processing and shipping orders, but are way too slow with paying consignors. This is ridiculous. I'm done with Fashionphile!



Not to make excuses for them but they have had some site issues. I had a similar issue with them and I must admit I had to call several times but it was resolved. I would suggest giving them a call to sort it out. With the site issues they may not have gotten your email.


----------



## anthrosphere

girlhasbags said:


> Not to make excuses for them but they have had some site issues. I had a similar issue with them and I must admit I had to call several times but it was resolved. I would suggest giving them a call to sort it out. With the site issues they may not have gotten your email.



Thanks for letting me know, I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## caannie

My items are showing up on the dashboard now so maybe they got their IT problems fixed. Normally when they receive an item it takes a day or two for the item to be checked in and payment to appear, then another day or two for the payment to be sent. I use direct deposit, so they put it directly into my bank account and they are very fast about transferring it.


----------



## anthrosphere

caannie said:


> My items are showing up on the dashboard now so maybe they got their IT problems fixed. Normally when they receive an item it takes a day or two for the item to be checked in and payment to appear, then another day or two for the payment to be sent. I use direct deposit, so they put it directly into my bank account and they are very fast about transferring it.



They're responding to my emails now, so it looks like everything's fixed. Unfortunately, they still didn't answer my question so I had to call them. They told me I'm getting paid today so I'll keep an eye on my bank account for the deposit. My items also appear on my dashboard but only if I type  fashionphile.com/my_sales. But if I check it directly on my account, my bag doesn't show up for some reason.


----------



## unionjill736

So now I feel dumb- I bought a LV Damier Azur Galliera PM from Fashionphile and upon further investigation I found out the bag is fake. Great. I want to know if any of you ladies have ever returned a merchandise from them and how did it go? Fortunately I still have that tag they have on the bag. I sent them an email stating exactly that this particular bag's authenticity has been in question in the forum here and the date code of the bag is questionable as well. The bag was discontinued in 2013 and for some reason this one has a date code that says it's made in 2015. I'm hoping they'd honor their refund policy and that this can be resolved easily. What do I need to do at this point? Do I go on ahead and ship the bag (with tracking and all that of course) or report it to paypal now as well? Please advise as this id the first time I'm dealing with this. $1680 is a lot of money and it's really bothering me. Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

unionjill736 said:


> So now I feel dumb- I bought a LV Damier Azur Galliera PM from Fashionphile and upon further investigation I found out the bag is fake. Great. I want to know if any of you ladies have ever returned a merchandise from them and how did it go? Fortunately I still have that tag they have on the bag. I sent them an email stating exactly that this particular bag's authenticity has been in question in the forum here and the date code of the bag is questionable as well. The bag was discontinued in 2013 and for some reason this one has a date code that says it's made in 2015. I'm hoping they'd honor their refund policy and that this can be resolved easily. What do I need to do at this point? Do I go on ahead and ship the bag (with tracking and all that of course) or report it to paypal now as well? Please advise as this id the first time I'm dealing with this. $1680 is a lot of money and it's really bothering me. Thanks!



When did you purchase the bag?


----------



## ThisVNchick

unionjill736 said:


> So now I feel dumb- I bought a LV Damier Azur Galliera PM from Fashionphile and upon further investigation I found out the bag is fake. Great. I want to know if any of you ladies have ever returned a merchandise from them and how did it go? Fortunately I still have that tag they have on the bag. I sent them an email stating exactly that this particular bag's authenticity has been in question in the forum here and the date code of the bag is questionable as well. The bag was discontinued in 2013 and for some reason this one has a date code that says it's made in 2015. I'm hoping they'd honor their refund policy and that this can be resolved easily. What do I need to do at this point? Do I go on ahead and ship the bag (with tracking and all that of course) or report it to paypal now as well? Please advise as this id the first time I'm dealing with this. $1680 is a lot of money and it's really bothering me. Thanks!



If it's their fault, I believe they send you a shipping label. You shouldn't have to pay out of pocket for their mistake.


----------



## girlhasbags

unionjill736 said:


> So now I feel dumb- I bought a LV Damier Azur Galliera PM from Fashionphile and upon further investigation I found out the bag is fake. Great. I want to know if any of you ladies have ever returned a merchandise from them and how did it go? Fortunately I still have that tag they have on the bag. I sent them an email stating exactly that this particular bag's authenticity has been in question in the forum here and the date code of the bag is questionable as well. The bag was discontinued in 2013 and for some reason this one has a date code that says it's made in 2015. I'm hoping they'd honor their refund policy and that this can be resolved easily. What do I need to do at this point? Do I go on ahead and ship the bag (with tracking and all that of course) or report it to paypal now as well? Please advise as this id the first time I'm dealing with this. $1680 is a lot of money and it's really bothering me. Thanks!



Wow!!!! I don't think you will have any problem returning the bag especially if you have documentation it is not authentic. I however would call them and not rely or email. I'm very sorry that happened to you. I agree for me anything is a lot of money.. I am sure they will make it right.


----------



## unionjill736

uadjit said:


> When did you purchase the bag?



Jan 7 and received it on Jan 8.


----------



## unionjill736

girlhasbags said:


> Wow!!!! I don't think you will have any problem returning the bag especially if you have documentation it is not authentic. I however would call them and not rely or email. I'm very sorry that happened to you. I agree for me anything is a lot of money.. I am sure they will make it right.



I should have read messages about it in the authentication thread before purchasing. Somehow the date code and year of production and the year of discontinuation of the item is off too. I don't think LV would continue to manufacture and item til 2015 when it's been discontinued in 2013 and I don't think this is the case of just selling more of what's left in stock.  I'll call them today.


----------



## caannie

Fashionphile takes returns for any reason, and pays return shipping. It shouldn't be a problem to return it, you don't even have to prove authenticity, or not. Just use their return label.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> Fashionphile takes returns for any reason, and pays return shipping. It shouldn't be a problem to return it, you don't even have to prove authenticity, or not. Just use their return label.


If it is indeed fake, I'd still tell them why you're returning so they'd (hopefully) verify before putting it back out for sale.


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> If it is indeed fake, I'd still tell them why you're returning so they'd (hopefully) verify before putting it back out for sale.



Definitely agree. I found the listing in question. The LV stamp font seems off to me. The P and R are off in the stamp.


----------



## V0N1B2

unionjill736 said:


> So now I feel dumb- I bought a LV Damier Azur Galliera PM from Fashionphile and upon further investigation I found out the bag is fake. Great. I want to know if any of you ladies have ever returned a merchandise from them and how did it go? Fortunately I still have that tag they have on the bag. I sent them an email stating exactly that this particular bag's authenticity has been in question in the forum here and the date code of the bag is questionable as well. The bag was discontinued in 2013 and for some reason this one has a date code that says it's made in 2015. I'm hoping they'd honor their refund policy and that this can be resolved easily. What do I need to do at this point? Do I go on ahead and ship the bag (with tracking and all that of course) or report it to paypal now as well? Please advise as this id the first time I'm dealing with this. $1680 is a lot of money and it's really bothering me. Thanks!





unionjill736 said:


> I should have read messages about it in the authentication thread before purchasing. Somehow the date code and year of production and the year of discontinuation of the item is off too. I don't think LV would continue to manufacture and item til 2015 when it's been discontinued in 2013 and I don't think this is the case of just selling more of what's left in stock.  I'll call them today.


Who authenticated the bag?  You posted a Monogram Galleria in the AT this LV thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29668267&postcount=2083
You weren't given an answer as you were still missing pictures.  The bag in the Fashionphile lisitng you provided was manufactured in 2008 (Galleria was  discontinued in 2013, I think?).  So where did the Damier Azur bag come from and where was the authentication done?


----------



## unionjill736

The Galliera Mono is fine it's the Damier Azur that's being returned. I spoke to them already and they're very nice about it and I was told I can return the item if I don't feel comfortable about the authenticity.


----------



## caannie

http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-azur-galliera-pm-108106

This is the one with 2015 date code and font I think is off.


----------



## V0N1B2

caannie said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-azur-galliera-pm-108106
> 
> This is the one with 2015 date code and font I think is off.


If that the bag, then 
Thanks for posting it. (I just hate seeing sellers being accused of selling fakes without proof)


----------



## unionjill736

I'm with you on that. I bought the Galiiera Mono and that one is good. I even have another layaway from them. I know sometimes things happen and I'm glad that they honor their word. That's all that matters right? &#128522;


----------



## girlhasbags

unionjill736 said:


> I'm with you on that. I bought the Galiiera Mono and that one is good. I even have another layaway from them. I know sometimes things happen and I'm glad that they honor their word. That's all that matters right? &#128522;



Right! They gladly too it back which is what we want as consumers. I have heard of other sites arguing with people and not giving them their money back. This recently happened to me with a consignment store that I shopped at for years. They took the bag back with no issues. Unfortunately it does happen. I am glad you got it taken care of.


----------



## gillianna

Please tell us the response Fashionphile gives you when you inform them the bag they sent you was a fake and it was not manufactured in that year with the date codes.  One kind of has to wonder who they use to authenticate their bags?  A bag ending production in XX year should be easy to spot as fake if the tag reads manufacture in a different year when it was. Ot in production.  Even from the picture the LV bag looks off to me with the front metal piece.  I wonder if they will even bother replying or act like nothing is wrong.  This is one reason why I will not buy from them, more than one story has been posted with them selling fakes in the past.  I saw two bags I really wanted to buy from them last year but just don't feel safe doing it and the bags are hard to find but I rather pass on them.


----------



## HiChristy

Hi ladies, could you help me take a look at this bag? I actually got the bag back in year 2013 from Fashionphile.Since I thought Fashionphile was a reliable website,I purchased it without any doubt of authenticity of the bag eventhough the patina looks very pale to me.( The production year was 06 i guess and now it is still light color).

Here is the link: http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-alma-pm-32912 
Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## bernz84

Another fake found on Fashionphile? Not the first time I've heard that...

Truth be told, as much as I don't really care for Fashionphile, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. That fake bag did look good to me; the only thing that really tipped me off was the date code and I wouldn't have known as I haven't followed LV in a long time. I do like that they offer full refunds, no questions asked if you aren't happy with the product you purchase.


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone having any issues with them paying out recently? I'm planning to sell them a bag on buyout, I'm wondering if they're still having issues sending out payment.


----------



## Piarpreet

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone having any issues with them paying out recently? I'm planning to sell them a bag on buyout, I'm wondering if they're still having issues sending out payment.




Idk but i submitted 4 bag "applications" and they havent gotten back to me yet. I wonder how much they will offer


----------



## bakeacookie

Piarpreet said:


> Idk but i submitted 4 bag "applications" and they havent gotten back to me yet. I wonder how much they will offer



It took them 3 days to give me a quote. Good luck!

Anyone have any issues with payout? haha. I want to make sure I get paid!
Also, does their tracking insure the product to them?


----------



## ThisVNchick

bakeacookie said:


> It took them 3 days to give me a quote. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any issues with payout? haha. I want to make sure I get paid!
> 
> Also, does their tracking insure the product to them?




I did a direct buyout with them about 3 weeks ago, no problem. They only pay on Tuesday and Thursday so depending on when they receive the item and fully check it in. 

Their tracking only covers up to $3000. I don't know how I know that- I might have called in to ask awhile back since I was thinking about sending my items in as a bulk in one box (value over $3000) but they told me to send it in separately since it is only covered up to that mark.


----------



## bakeacookie

ThisVNchick said:


> I did a direct buyout with them about 3 weeks ago, no problem. They only pay on Tuesday and Thursday so depending on when they receive the item and fully check it in.
> 
> Their tracking only covers up to $3000. I don't know how I know that- I might have called in to ask awhile back since I was thinking about sending my items in as a bulk in one box (value over $3000) but they told me to send it in separately since it is only covered up to that mark.



Good to know! Thank you for the info!


----------



## QueenLouis

ThisVNchick said:


> I did a direct buyout with them about 3 weeks ago, no problem. They only pay on Tuesday and Thursday so depending on when they receive the item and fully check it in.
> 
> Their tracking only covers up to $3000. I don't know how I know that- I might have called in to ask awhile back since I was thinking about sending my items in as a bulk in one box (value over $3000) but they told me to send it in separately since it is only covered up to that mark.




I was told the same amount. I was selling them a Balenciaga, and before I sent it I wanted to check if it was insured if I used their pre-paid shipping label. They said it was insured up to $3000.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HiChristy said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me take a look at this bag? I actually got the bag back in year 2013 from Fashionphile.Since I thought Fashionphile was a reliable website,I purchased it without any doubt of authenticity of the bag eventhough the patina looks very pale to me.( The production year was 06 i guess and now it is still light color).
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-alma-pm-32912
> Thank you ladies!!!



Hi. If you are asking for authenticity , I would post this in the authenticate this LV section have an authenticator look at it for you....


----------



## Belleparis

They have been SO slow in providing quotes. I've had a few "batches" of items, and it's taken them about 5 days. Really frustrating when they say 1-2 days for quotes.

I will say, however, that they were quite prompt in checking in my items & issuing payment. So I can't complain about that.

But it seems their level of service is very hit or miss...on quotes, responsiveness, and payment times.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Belleparis said:


> They have been SO slow in providing quotes. I've had a few "batches" of items, and it's taken them about 5 days. Really frustrating when they say 1-2 days for quotes.
> 
> I will say, however, that they were quite prompt in checking in my items & issuing payment. So I can't complain about that.
> 
> But it seems their level of service is very hit or miss...on quotes, responsiveness, and payment times.



It might also depend on the time of year. They were SUPER slow around the holidays probably because everyone was trying to get in on selling their goods hopefully to someone who was trying to buy a gift for someone or for themselves. It seems like after the holidays people are pawning off their unwanted gifts thus service is again slow. The other months, I have gotten quotes back within 24 hours, max being 3 days.


----------



## mundodabolsa

bakeacookie said:


> Anyone have any issues with payout? haha. I want to make sure I get paid!
> Also, does their tracking insure the product to them?



They're working a little slower than usual but still got paid no problem.  They received my box Jan 15th, mailed me a check on the 19th, and I got it yesterday the 25th. 

Really what's been taking the longest in the process lately isn't the payment but just shipping delays.  Since I'm on the east coast and they are on the west coast, it's been taking a week to 10 days for boxes to get to them.


----------



## bakeacookie

mundodabolsa said:


> They're working a little slower than usual but still got paid no problem.  They received my box Jan 15th, mailed me a check on the 19th, and I got it yesterday the 25th.
> 
> Really what's been taking the longest in the process lately isn't the payment but just shipping delays.  Since I'm on the east coast and they are on the west coast, it's been taking a week to 10 days for boxes to get to them.



I noticed they're in California, so hopefully I don't get shipping delays. I just want this bag out of my collection!


----------



## Piarpreet

They didnt like my dolce gabbana 2016 WOC didnt provide a reason and still no response for other items. But i think its the only place who pays before selling items, no? Other consignments u gotta wait till its sold.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Piarpreet said:


> They didnt like my dolce gabbana 2016 WOC didnt provide a reason and still no response for other items. But i think its the only place who pays before selling items, no? Other consignments u gotta wait till its sold.



Nope. Some places take only consignments. Fashionphile takes direct buyouts and consignment. They quote you a tad higher if you want to consign. A direct buyout allows them to pay you once they receive your item in the mail; they are directly buying the item from you. If you consign with them, you only get paid once the item sells.


----------



## Piarpreet

ThisVNchick said:


> Nope. Some places take only consignments. Fashionphile takes direct buyouts and consignment. They quote you a tad higher if you want to consign. A direct buyout allows them to pay you once they receive your item in the mail; they are directly buying the item from you. If you consign with them, you only get paid once the item sells.



omg i just got the email. a Like new 3k bag and they wanna give me 600 hahahaha :lolots:


----------



## ThisVNchick

Piarpreet said:


> omg i just got the email. a Like new 3k bag and they wanna give me 600 hahahaha :lolots:




Yea that sounds about right. Sometimes their offer is just right out offensive.


----------



## Piarpreet

ThisVNchick said:


> Yea that sounds about right. Sometimes their offer is just right out offensive.



it is! mostly because they will prolly list it at 2.5k -_-


----------



## tverrn@hotmail.

I am sorry you had a negative experience, I am incredibly happy with my purchase!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Piarpreet said:


> omg i just got the email. a Like new 3k bag and they wanna give me 600 hahahaha :lolots:



Wow, I was mad about my offer.  I declined it.  I did so much better on my own.  I did not think they could go that low, that's criminal.


----------



## tiffany089

tverrn@hotmail. said:


> I am sorry you had a negative experience, I am incredibly happy with my purchase!



your first post is in this thread. interesting! welcome to the forum.


----------



## Possum

I can't say I'm too happy with Fashionphile at the moment. I live in Australia but my parcel is ready for collection at Carlsbad California Post Office!!! I'm still waiting for a reply to my two emails.


----------



## poopsie

Possum said:


> I can't say I'm too happy with Fashionphile at the moment. I live in Australia but my parcel is ready for collection at Carlsbad California Post Office!!! I'm still waiting for a reply to my two emails.
> View attachment 3267144




It looks like it was rejected by customs and returned to the Carlsbad PO? Wonder why they didn't just deliver it to the sender instead of holding it. The FP Carlsbad location is a warehouse. They use FedEx for US deliveries, so maybe they haven't figured it out yet. It just hit the PO on Friday and they are closed weekends so hopefully they will respond soon.


----------



## Possum

poopsie said:


> It looks like it was rejected by customs and returned to the Carlsbad PO? Wonder why they didn't just deliver it to the sender instead of holding it. The FP Carlsbad location is a warehouse. They use FedEx for US deliveries, so maybe they haven't figured it out yet. It just hit the PO on Friday and they are closed weekends so hopefully they will respond soon.



Thankyou for your reply *poopsie*. Your guess about customs could be correct, because when I was following the tracking it was held up for almost 2 days in US customs. This has never happened before. Maybe the customs form wasn't filled in correctly. I hope to hear from them soon and I'll report back.


----------



## poopsie

Possum said:


> Thankyou for your reply *poopsie*. Your guess about customs could be correct, because when I was following the tracking it was held up for almost 2 days in US customs. This has never happened before. Maybe the customs form wasn't filled in correctly. I hope to hear from them soon and I'll report back.




Let me know if you don't hear back. 

There are one or two people there who are on top of things, but the under staff seem to change frequently. 
That was my guess as well re the customs form.


----------



## Possum

poopsie said:


> Let me know if you don't hear back.
> 
> There are one or two people there who are on top of things, but the under staff seem to change frequently.
> That was my guess as well re the customs form.


Thankyou!


----------



## poopsie

Possum said:


> Thankyou!


----------



## fabuleux

Piarpreet said:


> omg i just got the email. a Like new 3k bag and they wanna give me 600 hahahaha :lolots:



Quotes are sometimes low but many bags don't retain their value. It's just a fact. I see lots of awesome LE bags on eBay that don't even get one bid when they are listed for 1/2 their value. Only the classics are a sure money "investment", everything else can be hit or miss.


----------



## img

V0N1B2 said:


> If that the bag, then
> Thanks for posting it. (I just hate seeing sellers being accused of selling fakes without proof)



It says right in the listing that the lining was replaced in 2015 and that's why it has a 2015 date code.


----------



## img

caannie said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-azur-galliera-pm-108106
> 
> This is the one with 2015 date code and font I think is off.



It says right in the listing that the lining was replaced in 2015 and that's why the date code is new.


----------



## img

unionjill736 said:


> So now I feel dumb- I bought a LV Damier Azur Galliera PM from Fashionphile and upon further investigation I found out the bag is fake. Great. I want to know if any of you ladies have ever returned a merchandise from them and how did it go? Fortunately I still have that tag they have on the bag. I sent them an email stating exactly that this particular bag's authenticity has been in question in the forum here and the date code of the bag is questionable as well. The bag was discontinued in 2013 and for some reason this one has a date code that says it's made in 2015. I'm hoping they'd honor their refund policy and that this can be resolved easily. What do I need to do at this point? Do I go on ahead and ship the bag (with tracking and all that of course) or report it to paypal now as well? Please advise as this id the first time I'm dealing with this. $1680 is a lot of money and it's really bothering me. Thanks!



Can you provide a follow up to this?  What did Fashionphile say/do for you? How did you confirm the bag is fake?

I looked at the link to your bag and it clearly states the lining was repaired by LV in 2015 and that's why the date code is new.  This does not mean the bag is fake.  If you aren't fully satisfied with your purchase you should  definitely return but please do not accuse a reputable business of selling fake items.


----------



## caannie

img said:


> It says right in the listing that the lining was replaced in 2015 and that's why the date code is new.


I wasn't attempting to authenticate it, just posting the link to the listing I believed they were talking about.


----------



## img

caannie said:


> I wasn't attempting to authenticate it, just posting the link to the listing I believed they were talking about.



Sorry I replied to your post thinking you were the original buyer.  I hope she is happy with the outcome (whatever it was) but I worry about the potential for reputable businesses to be accused of selling counterfeit items you know?


----------



## poopsie

img said:


> Sorry I replied to your post thinking you were the original buyer.  I hope she is happy with the outcome (whatever it was) but I worry about the potential for reputable businesses to be accused of selling counterfeit items you know?





Especially when the disclaimer about the date was written IN LETTERS THIS LOUD!!!!!


----------



## Possum

Possum said:


> I can't say I'm too happy with Fashionphile at the moment. I live in Australia but my parcel is ready for collection at Carlsbad California Post Office!!! I'm still waiting for a reply to my two emails.
> View attachment 3267144


Update: Fashionphile cancelled the sale as it was presumed it was a returned item. I saw it re-listed for sale on their site and wondered what on earth was going on. However, Adriana replied to my emails and explained what had happened, refunded my payment in full, and gave me first offer to re-purchase the bag. I am happy with this outcome and remain a satisfied customer.


----------



## Maijp

Hi alls (&#8978;0&#8978&#65295;~~

My bag for first consignment with fashionphile  has just been sold after 3 days on activing at 450usd. In the contract the payment they 
estimated at 250 usd-300 usd. 

Though I have seen on FAQ that they will take 30% of consigment fee, Do anyone know when and how much the money I will actually get? 315 -70% or 300usd?


Thank you in advance for the reply


----------



## alansgail

img said:


> Sorry I replied to your post thinking you were the original buyer.  I hope she is happy with the outcome (whatever it was) but I worry about the potential for reputable businesses to be accused of selling counterfeit items you know?


Unfortunately it happens all the time on here, even from members. Happened last week.


----------



## BeenBurned

Maijp said:


> Hi alls (&#8978;0&#8978&#65295;~~
> 
> My bag for first consignment with fashionphile  has just been sold after 3 days on activing at 450usd. In the contract the payment they
> estimated at 250 usd-300 usd.
> 
> Though I have seen on FAQ that they will take 30% of consigment fee, Do anyone know when and how much the money I will actually get? 315 -70% or 300usd?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for the reply


I would hope they give you $315. Why should they make more money because they underestimated the selling price?


----------



## img

alansgail said:


> Unfortunately it happens all the time on here, even from members. Happened last week.



I've been on here for 8 years and I haven't seen this. I will need to pay closer attention I suppose.  I've personally had nothing but excellent service from them.


----------



## Maijp

BeenBurned said:


> I would hope they give you $315. Why should they make more money because they underestimated the selling price?



Thank you! I really hope so. I will update when I get the news from them


----------



## fabuleux

Maijp said:


> Hi alls (&#8978;0&#8978&#65295;~~
> 
> My bag for first consignment with fashionphile  has just been sold after 3 days on activing at 450usd. In the contract the payment they
> estimated at 250 usd-300 usd.
> 
> Though I have seen on FAQ that they will take 30% of consigment fee, Do anyone know when and how much the money I will actually get? 315 -70% or 300usd?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for the reply



They will pay you whatever you were quoted. It's logical they try to pay you as little as possible and sell the item as high as they can.


----------



## BeenBurned

fabuleux said:


> They will pay you whatever you were quoted. It's logical they try to pay you as little as possible and sell the item as high as they can.


I don't think that's legal.

If they do an outright purchase and offer a price, that's one thing. 

But if you (as seller) consign it, you are agreeing to pay them whatever percentage (30%) of the selling price that they've earned. If it sells for more than the price they estimated it would sell for, it's a win-win for both sides. They're 30% cut is higher because of the higher selling price and the seller's 70% is higher also because of the higher price. 

If they try to cheat you out of what you've rightly earned, I'd fight them on it.


----------



## fabuleux

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think that's legal.
> 
> If they do an outright purchase and offer a price, that's one thing.
> 
> But if you (as seller) consign it, you are agreeing to pay them whatever percentage (30%) of the selling price that they've earned. If it sells for more than the price they estimated it would sell for, it's a win-win for both sides. They're 30% cut is higher because of the higher selling price and the seller's 70% is higher also because of the higher price.
> 
> If they try to cheat you out of what you've rightly earned, I'd fight them on it.



I m not sure what OP's contract says. I m pretty certain that Fashionphile will follow the law. I have only done buy-out options with FP.
To clarify, I thought OP was talking about buyouts.


----------



## caannie

They should give you 70% of the purchase price. I consigned a few items that they gave a low range of quotes for, and they ended up selling for much higher. I got 70% of the final price. I believe the quote for consignment is just an estimate. The final amount is based on sale price.


----------



## jellyv

fabuleux said:


> They will pay you whatever you were quoted. It's logical they try to pay you as little as possible and sell the item as high as they can.




Not how consignment works. The contract is for 30% commission, net 70% to you. Whatever number they achieve, the net to you has to be the same percentage.


----------



## fabuleux

jellyv said:


> Not how consignment works. The contract is for 30% commission, net 70% to you. Whatever number they achieve, the net to you has to be the same percentage.



I understand that... I thought OP was talking about buyout at first.


----------



## BeenBurned

jellyv said:


> Not how consignment works. The contract is for 30% commission, net 70% to you. Whatever number they achieve, the net to you has to be the same percentage.


^^ Yup.


----------



## Maijp

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think that's legal.
> 
> If they do an outright purchase and offer a price, that's one thing.
> 
> But if you (as seller) consign it, you are agreeing to pay them whatever percentage (30%) of the selling price that they've earned. If it sells for more than the price they estimated it would sell for, it's a win-win for both sides. They're 30% cut is higher because of the higher selling price and the seller's 70% is higher also because of the higher price.
> 
> If they try to cheat you out of what you've rightly earned, I'd fight them on it.




Thank you for the reply ! I completely agree with you 
I am happy that they gave me 315 UDS directly to my Paypal 4 days after the bag sold out .


----------



## Maijp

[B said:
			
		

> caannie[/B];29845455]They should give you 70% of the purchase price. I consigned a few items that they gave a low range of quotes for, and they ended up selling for much higher. I got 70% of the final price. I believe the quote for consignment is just an estimate. The final amount is based on sale price.




*jellyv*


Thank you alls for the reply, what you said become true also in my case  




* fabuleux*: Yeh, my case this time is consigment, not direct buy out as  you mistake at beginning. However you are right when said they follow the law giving me exactly what they say in their FAQ ^_^


----------



## Prettyn

Has anyone noticed that fashionphile has recently listed some reasonably great priced items and they go fast!!! Like in a blink of an eye!


----------



## StopHammertime

Prettyn said:


> Has anyone noticed that fashionphile has recently listed some reasonably great priced items and they go fast!!! Like in a blink of an eye!




I noticed that... Specifically, a multicolor milla, a Vavin pm, and a gold Tiffany bracelet. Oh and an aquarelle papillon. Great prices and they were in good condition, but it looks like they sold almost as soon as they were posted .


----------



## V0N1B2

What's weird is that the sold items are still on the page. Usually once something is sold, it's gone from the site.  The listings have always been removed once the item sells.  Now they're leaving them up days after they've been sold.  Why are they tormenting me like this?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

They have Two MG Pochette Metis's listed BOTH are sold but listings are still there?   They sold as soon as they were listed.


----------



## StopHammertime

V0N1B2 said:


> What's weird is that the sold items are still on the page. Usually once something is sold, it's gone from the site.  The listings have always been removed once the item sells.  Now they're leaving them up days after they've been sold.  Why are they tormenting me like this?




EXACTLY! I saw them there and then clicked on them because the price was awesome, then the page comes up and they're SOLD! WTF!


----------



## Prettyn

StopHammertime said:


> EXACTLY! I saw them there and then clicked on them because the price was awesome, then the page comes up and they're SOLD! WTF!


It's torture!!


----------



## shoegirl1221

Same thing is happening with chanel- I search bags and there are so many I'm interested in but they are all sold- around 20 at least. There are so many sold items still sitting there on the site and it's frustrating.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shoegirl1221 said:


> Same thing is happening with chanel- I search bags and there are so many I'm interested in but they are all sold- around 20 at least. There are so many sold items still sitting there on the site and it's frustrating.



it's happening so often, and with all their designers. i think they probably changed something having to do with their website updating/uploads so it's affecting how often things get taken down once sold.


----------



## midnight_beauty

paije said:


> I bought a bandana and was happy with the service and emails, though I never had to return it.


 

Before I bought my Chanel double flap in Nov. 2015 I have contacted them numerous times and the lady on the phone each time was so sweet. I asked for the measurements of the bags and everything like the scuffs and stitches and was really honest about it. I have never tried contacting them by email though just because I feel like if I am paying a good amount of money for the bag and I want answers right away. Maybe try calling them by phone and see if they can help you. I have returned an LV vernis item with no problem sent the bag back with the label they have provided and got my money back after a week or so I believe without having to contact them. My suggestion is if you have any concerns call them you are paying a lot of money for these bags and might as well call them and talk to a live person.


----------



## Maijp

What is happened to Fashionphile, something are wrong with their website (>_<)


----------



## pldavie81

Maijp said:


> What is happened to Fashionphile, something are wrong with their website (>_<)




I can't get on the site either. Came here to see if anyone else was having issues. Glad I'm not the only one [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## indiaink

Maijp said:


> What is happened to Fashionphile, something are wrong with their website (>_<)





pldavie81 said:


> I can't get on the site either. Came here to see if anyone else was having issues. Glad I'm not the only one [emoji5]&#65039;



It's working for me...


----------



## Maijp

indiaink said:


> It's working for me...


 
Yes, thank you, I find it works again too ^^


----------



## EmLooker

fabuleux said:


> Quotes are sometimes low but many bags don't retain their value. It's just a fact. I see lots of awesome LE bags on eBay that don't even get one bid when they are listed for 1/2 their value. Only the classics are a sure money "investment", everything else can be hit or miss.




+1. They price their bags based on demand of the market.


----------



## EmLooker

Maijp said:


> Thank you for the reply ! I completely agree with you
> I am happy that they gave me 315 UDS directly to my Paypal 4 days after the bag sold out .




They often quote me a range that is just a little less than what I actually end up getting. I think they are probably trying to under promise and over deliver - at least that's been my experience.


----------



## StopHammertime

Anyone happen to know if they ever discount Rolex on Fashionphile? I know there's one Patek Philippe watch that has been on there for like a year that has never been discounted, so just wondering if maybe they don't discount luxury watches.


----------



## Apricot Summers

StopHammertime said:


> Anyone happen to know if they ever discount Rolex on Fashionphile? I know there's one Patek Philippe watch that has been on there for like a year that has never been discounted, so just wondering if maybe they don't discount luxury watches.


Fashionphile has a second account on Ebay - Fashionphileoutlet.  You can check there - they apparently put marked down items up for sale on that account.

BTW, anyone notice that Fashionphile's feedback percentage on Ebay is down to 96%?  That's bad.  Any other seller I think they would be done for that kind of feedback.


----------



## Nikki_

Apricot Summers said:


> Fashionphile has a second account on Ebay - Fashionphileoutlet.  You can check there - they apparently put marked down items up for sale on that account.
> 
> *BTW, anyone notice that Fashionphile's feedback percentage on Ebay is down to 96%?  That's bad.*  Any other seller I think they would be done for that kind of feedback.



Judging by their FB, it looks like they have a communication problem.


----------



## Rouge H

Don't know where your getting your info from but it's totally inaccurate as I just went to the Ebay site and it states 100 % positive feedback for the outlet.


----------



## caannie

Rouge H said:


> Don't know where your getting your info from but it's totally inaccurate as I just went to the Ebay site and it states 100 % positive feedback for the outlet.



Well, I can see it with my own eyes.  user ID Fashionphile on EBay, 96.2%. You are looking at Fashionphileoutlet. Different ID, but same seller.


----------



## Rouge H

caannie said:


> Well, I can see it with my own eyes.  user ID Fashionphile on EBay, 96.2%. You are looking at Fashionphileoutlet. Different ID, but same seller.


Yes, you are correct I stated the stats for the outlet not Fashionphile


----------



## ophousewife

Can I rant about fp here? I'm consigning something with them (first time ever) and it's taken them a week just to check in my item. A week to ship, a week to check in, how long until they list it? Who even knows how long it will take to sell. So regretting my decision to sell just because of the time it takes.


----------



## BeenBurned

Apricot Summers said:


> Fashionphile has a second account on Ebay - Fashionphileoutlet.  You can check there - they apparently put marked down items up for sale on that account.
> 
> BTW, anyone notice that Fashionphile's feedback percentage on Ebay is down to 96%?  That's bad.  Any other seller I think they would be done for that kind of feedback.





Rouge H said:


> Don't know where your getting your info from but it's totally inaccurate as I just went to the Ebay site and it states 100 % positive feedback for the outlet.





caannie said:


> Well, I can see it with my own eyes.  user ID Fashionphile on EBay, 96.2%. You are looking at Fashionphileoutlet. Different ID, but same seller.





Rouge H said:


> Yes, you are correct I stated the stats for the outlet not Fashionphile


But the feedback AS was referring to wasn't referring to the outlet.


----------



## Rouge H

I know that BB and I stated so. Let's move on.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

ophousewife said:


> Can I rant about fp here? I'm consigning something with them (first time ever) and it's taken them a week just to check in my item. A week to ship, a week to check in, how long until they list it? Who even knows how long it will take to sell. So regretting my decision to sell just because of the time it takes.




took one of my items three weeks from the time it showed delivered at their facilities. So that's a month total until it was listed because it took a week to get there too


----------



## ophousewife

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> took one of my items three weeks from the time it showed delivered at their facilities. So that's a month total until it was listed because it took a week to get there too


I wish I had known about that before deciding to sell my LV pochette. I will just have to be patient then. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## caannie

They're pretty slow checking stuff in. I usually do direct buy rather than consignment. Once the item is checked in, they pay pretty fast. Unless it's checked in on a Thursday or Friday, and they don't pay until Tuesday.


----------



## anthrosphere

caannie said:


> They're pretty slow checking stuff in. I usually do direct buy rather than consignment. Once the item is checked in, they pay pretty fast. Unless it's checked in on a Thursday or Friday, and they don't pay until Tuesday.



Thanks for this info. I got the email this morning that my bag has been reviewed and checked-in. But no confirmation on when my payment is being sent. I checked this afternoon and see that my money is sitting in my account now. Hopefully, they will send it in sooner so I can get my check already!


----------



## BeenBurned

Rouge H said:


> I know that BB and I stated so. Let's move on.


That's rude. You didn't state so in post #*1643* and you were being corrected! You clearly were not referring to the outlet feedback when you responded to AS.


----------



## Rouge H

BeenBurned said:


> That's rude. You didn't state so in post #*1643* and you were being corrected! You clearly were not referring to the outlet feedback when you responded to AS.


I'm not going to engage you.. I've moved on.


----------



## Nikki_

Rouge H said:


> I'm not going to engage you.. *I've moved on*.



You obviously haven't.


----------



## LVoely1

I'd just like to point out that I've only had positive experiences with Fashionphile. They're a growing company so you have to expect some glitches and issues from time to time. There are two sides to every story, and I'm fortunate enough to not have been victim to the other side.


----------



## EmLooker

lvoely1 said:


> i'd just like to point out that i've only had positive experiences with fashionphile. They're a growing company so you have to expect some glitches and issues from time to time. There are two sides to every story, and i'm fortunate enough to not have been victim to the other side.




+1. Ita.


----------



## BeenBurned

LVoely1 said:


> They're a growing company so you have to expect some glitches and issues from time to time.


I have to disagree with FP being a "growing company." They've been on ebay almost since the beginning, (joined August, 1999) so one would think that after 17 years, some of the "glitches and issues" would have been ironed out. 

In fact, I think FP was better back in the beginning. Sarah ran the company, knew her products, made sure her items were authentic and did a much better job! And if and when a mistake occurred, Sarah was the one who handled it and did right by her buyers.

If she's "growing" and her company can't handle the workload, maybe she should consider cutting back to what they can handle efficiently and professionally.

In fact, there was a time that FP would personally issues:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/new-fashionphile-666667-4.html#post18447218

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fashionphile-ebay-auctions-552850-6.html#post14099794

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fashionphile-ebay-auctions-552850-6.html#post14089266


----------



## caannie

I don't think Sarah is associated with FP anymore, at least not on a daily working basis, which is their loss. She gave people personalized attention, and always responded promptly to complaints. She understood that word of mouth was vital to her company's reputation. As I've said before, I think FP is overwhelmed by its success. Their website leads you to believe check in times and quote times are 24-48 hours when often they take 5-7 days. They would be better served to adjust their overly optimistic timetables on their website to something more realistic. People get worried and lose patience.

One nice thing I can say about FP is they issue refunds FAST. Once a return has been scanned in, the refund is processed the same day. One of their competitors sat on my refund for a returned item for 2 Weeks after it was delivered.


----------



## love2sh0p

caannie said:


> I don't think Sarah is associated with FP anymore, at least not on a daily working basis, which is their loss. She gave people personalized attention, and always responded promptly to complaints. She understood that word of mouth was vital to her company's reputation. As I've said before, I think FP is overwhelmed by its success. Their website leads you to believe check in times and quote times are 24-48 hours when often they take 5-7 days. They would be better served to adjust their overly optimistic timetables on their website to something more realistic. People get worried and lose patience.
> 
> One nice thing I can say about FP is they issue refunds FAST. Once a return has been scanned in, the refund is processed the same day. One of their competitors sat on my refund for a returned item for 2 Weeks after it was delivered.



Actually, I think their are more overwhelmed but their excess inventory, which isn't necessarily a success if they aren't flipping the items fast enough. This would explain why it takes so long to get quotes the last few month (they aren't willing to promise their buyer dollars when they aren't selling as much). It seems like right now they are focusing on getting rid of what they have rather then adding more inventory, which is why I don't think this is a good time to be selling your bags because you will be low balled. I think they are sinking because of their competitors (Tradesy, Rebagg, etc). Also with the exchange rate, I'm sure a big chunk of their international business is not happening right now.


----------



## caannie

love2sh0p said:


> Actually, I think their are more overwhelmed but their excess inventory, which isn't necessarily a success if they aren't flipping the items fast enough. This would explain why it takes so long to get quotes the last few month (they aren't willing to promise their buyer dollars when they aren't selling as much). It seems like right now they are focusing on getting rid of what they have rather then adding more inventory, which is why I don't think this is a good time to be selling your bags because you will be low balled. I think they are sinking because of their competitors (Tradesy, Rebagg, etc).



That's a really good point! I noticed one day they listed about 8 Rolexes, including a couple of solid gold models. They sold pretty fast, but they kept bumping them back to the front page, like they were desperate to sell.


----------



## LVoely1

BeenBurned said:


> I have to disagree with FP being a "growing company." They've been on ebay almost since the beginning, (joined August, 1999) so one would think that after 17 years, some of the "glitches and issues" would have been ironed out.
> 
> In fact, I think FP was better back in the beginning. Sarah ran the company, knew her products, made sure her items were authentic and did a much better job! And if and when a mistake occurred, Sarah was the one who handled it and did right by her buyers.
> 
> If she's "growing" and her company can't handle the workload, maybe she should consider cutting back to what they can handle efficiently and professionally.
> 
> In fact, there was a time that FP would personally issues:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/new-fashionphile-666667-4.html#post18447218
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fashionphile-ebay-auctions-552850-6.html#post14099794
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/fashionphile-ebay-auctions-552850-6.html#post14089266


Point taken. In my opinion, I meant that the company was still growing because they are not yet at the full potential. From a business standpoint, I believe many companies will forever be in the growth stage. 

Once a business grows to a point, there comes a time where the CEO must step back and can't handle issues of unhappy customers on a one-to-one basis. That's the trouble will offering such a personalized service in the beginning and then having to step back. 

While it's not great that they neglect valuable customer avenues such as TPF, and have quite a negative reputation here, I sympathize with them as I've been in the same position where a company grows and unfortunately some areas may get overlooked. 

Hopefully someone at FP is able to see this thread and something will be done


----------



## Apricot Summers

Rouge H said:


> Don't know where your getting your info from but it's totally inaccurate as I just went to the Ebay site and it states 100 % positive feedback for the outlet.


You clearly misread my post - I was NOT referring to the Outlet.  Your mistake.   I accept your apology.


----------



## anthrosphere

LVoely1 said:


> I'd just like to point out that I've only had positive experiences with Fashionphile. They're a growing company so you have to expect some glitches and issues from time to time. There are two sides to every story, and I'm fortunate enough to not have been victim to the other side.



I always had good experience with them, too. I will continue to sell and buy with them in the future.


----------



## SpeedyJC

FP has become my favorite online consignment shop as I have never had any issues with them.  My last order a couple weeks ago I even got a cute purse calendar as an extra.


----------



## SWlife

SpeedyJC said:


> FP has become my favorite online consignment shop as I have never had any issues with them.  My last order a couple weeks ago I even got a cute purse calendar as an extra.




I'm nuts about their calendars.
When I consign a bag with FP, it's generally sold in less than 2 weeks & that makes me very happy!


----------



## Nshanise

I have bought several items off of FP, all positive experiences with on exception:

My first purchased item from them was a Hermes 32mm Constance buckle and strap, excellent condition box and dust bag. Literally perfect! Price was ok - for $200 more I could of went to my local Hermes store, however there was a waiting list for it. And obviously I couldn't wait lol


NOW lets fast forward, two and half years later. I noticed I wasn't wearing the belt, it was collecting dust. I decided to sell it on Poshmark.com for $500 - if you are familiar with the site anything over $500 is sent to their Posh Concierge Service where they authenticate the item before it is sent to the buyer.
*
LOW AND BEHOLD* - it is found that the strap is in fact authentic but the buckle was NOT. Now I was pretty upset and embarrssed because:

 Nothing on my Poshmark page is a fake
 The buyer probably thinks I'm some crazy liar. 
 My trust with FP was literally done at this point



SO Poshmark sent me a long email pointing out what exactly made the belt not authentic. I then sent this email over to Fashionphile to complain about the situation. The FP customer service associate told me to send it back to them and she will "try" to get me a full refund. . . 

SO I'm waiting for the update on the full refund- don't get me wrong I love FP but if small items can get past their authenticators it makes me wonder . . . . 

Will keep you updated on my situation!


----------



## BeenBurned

Nshanise said:


> I have bought several items off of FP, all positive experiences with on exception:
> 
> My first purchased item from them was a Hermes 32mm Constance buckle and strap, excellent condition box and dust bag. Literally perfect! Price was ok - for $200 more I could of went to my local Hermes store, however there was a waiting list for it. And obviously I couldn't wait lol
> 
> 
> NOW lets fast forward, two and half years later. I noticed I wasn't wearing the belt, it was collecting dust. I decided to sell it on Poshmark.com for $500 - if you are familiar with the site anything over $500 is sent to their Posh Concierge Service where they authenticate the item before it is sent to the buyer.
> *
> LOW AND BEHOLD* - it is found that the strap is in fact authentic but the buckle was NOT. Now I was pretty upset and embarrssed because:
> 
> Nothing on my Poshmark page is a fake
> The buyer probably thinks I'm some crazy liar.
> My trust with FP was literally done at this point
> 
> SO Poshmark sent me a long email pointing out what exactly made the belt not authentic. I then sent this email over to Fashionphile to complain about the situation. The FP customer service associate told me to send it back to them and she will "try" to get me a full refund. . .
> 
> SO I'm waiting for the update on the full refund- don't get me wrong I love FP but if small items can get past their authenticators it makes me wonder . . . .
> 
> Will keep you updated on my situation!


I'm hoping that if it's fake, FP will follow through on the promise of a refund, however before accepting Poshmark's concierge service, I would invest a few bucks with Bababebi and have her authenticate it. 

(I've seen too many mistakes made by PM and Tradesy's experts.)


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I'm hoping that if it's fake, FP will follow through on the promise of a refund, however before accepting Poshmark's concierge service, I would invest a few bucks with Bababebi and have her authenticate it.
> 
> (I've seen too many mistakes made by PM and Tradesy's experts.)



I don't think PM uses an in-house authenticator team (even though they say they do). I once purchased a new Chanel flap (17th series, Etinceler does not authenticate high series flaps) and they sent me the authenticity certificate from A4U. I recently tried to purchase a Diorissimo a couple months back and it took them 7 days to authenticate. That's when I knew they didn't have an in-house team (no way it takes that long if it was in person). They were probably communicating with some authentication company hence the delay. 

I don't know for sure if they use anyone else besides A4U. My only experiences were with the Chanel flap and a LV I purchased. In both cases I was sent the auth doc from A4U.


----------



## bernz84

love2sh0p said:


> Actually, I think their are more overwhelmed but their excess inventory, which isn't necessarily a success if they aren't flipping the items fast enough. This would explain why it takes so long to get quotes the last few month (they aren't willing to promise their buyer dollars when they aren't selling as much). It seems like right now they are focusing on getting rid of what they have rather then adding more inventory, which is why I don't think this is a good time to be selling your bags because you will be low balled. I think they are sinking because of their competitors (Tradesy, Rebagg, etc). Also with the exchange rate, I'm sure a big chunk of their international business is not happening right now.



ITA.

Also, didn't know Sarah left Fashionphile. I never really liked her company, but she was at least pleasant from what I remember with my limited interactions with her.


----------



## girlhasbags

I heard about Rebbag on this thread. Has anyone ever purchased from them? What was your experience?


----------



## ironic568

girlhasbags said:


> I heard about Rebbag on this thread. Has anyone ever purchased from them? What was your experience?



I think you sell to Rebagg, but buy from Trendlee 
I've never bought from Trendlee, but was close to. Their prices are super reasonable and great costumer service.


----------



## girlhasbags

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.



Don't deal with Beverly Hills it is a nightmare. I only deal with the San Diego location because BH gives wrong information. I had an experience with them too! San Diego is a pleasure.


----------



## girlhasbags

ironic568 said:


> I think you sell to Rebagg, but buy from Trendlee
> I've never bought from Trendlee, but was close to. Their prices are super reasonable and great costumer service.



Thank you. They have an item I am interested in but I didn't know anything about them.  I appreciate your responding.


----------



## Nshanise

Ladies here's an update on my situation -

It turns out that the buckle was indeed not authentic. I recieved a phone call and email from their customer relations manager offering me a full refund.

I'm glad they do stick to their words! Now I'm more so nervous to purchase Hermes in particular on their website.


----------



## charleston-mom

Nshanise said:


> Ladies here's an update on my situation -
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out that the buckle was indeed not authentic. I recieved a phone call and email from their customer relations manager offering me a full refund.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they do stick to their words! Now I'm more so nervous to purchase Hermes in particular on their website.




Fashionphile has been caught selling fakes of many brands many times by purse forum members. I won't touch their items with a ten foot pole. I imagine a lot of people take it for granted their items are all authentic and don't get them authenticated before AND after purchase. I do not trust Fashionphile. I won't purchase anything second hand either that was purchased from them any step of the way.


----------



## uadjit

Nshanise said:


> Ladies here's an update on my situation -
> 
> It turns out that the buckle was indeed not authentic. I recieved a phone call and email from their customer relations manager offering me a full refund.
> 
> I'm glad they do stick to their words! Now I'm more so nervous to purchase Hermes in particular on their website.



I'm glad they're offering you a refund but just to clarify--the bag was authentic but the buckle was not, right? As in, the bag had undergone an unauthorized repair and the buckle had been replaced with a copy. Am I understand that right?


----------



## caannie

uadjit said:


> I'm glad they're offering you a refund but just to clarify--the bag was authentic but the buckle was not, right? As in, the bag had undergone an unauthorized repair and the buckle had been replaced with a copy. Am I understand that right?



I'm not an H person, but it sounds like it was a belt.


----------



## queenofshopping

I submitted quite a load of stuff a week ago to them. Around 20 items. I still have not heard back from them, and when I log in, there is absolutely nothing existing under my account. When I did the submission, it gave me a gallery photo screen shot of all of my submissions, so I know they went through, initially, at least. Does anyone know their current response time on submissions? It has been a few years since I submitted anything. I think it took about 2-3 days back then. I never ended up following through and selling, even though, I had some decent offers price wise. I had also submitted to YC at the same time, and FP came back higher across the board, except for one LV, and one Chanel tote. Anyway, I am starting to wonder if my submissions are lost in some vortex. Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## ThisVNchick

queenofshopping said:


> I submitted quite a load of stuff a week ago to them. Around 20 items. I still have not heard back from them, and when I log in, there is absolutely nothing existing under my account. When I did the submission, it gave me a gallery photo screen shot of all of my submissions, so I know they went through, initially, at least. Does anyone know their current response time on submissions? It has been a few years since I submitted anything. I think it took about 2-3 days back then. I never ended up following through and selling, even though, I had some decent offers price wise. I had also submitted to YC at the same time, and FP came back higher across the board, except for one LV, and one Chanel tote. Anyway, I am starting to wonder if my submissions are lost in some vortex. Any input is much appreciated.



Getting quotes back have taken about 7-10 days for me. They advertise that they'll get back to you in 3-4 days, but that has not been the case for me since mid last year. YC will get back to me in 48 hours, but I feel like FP pays better so I hold out to weigh all my options.


----------



## uadjit

caannie said:


> I'm not an H person, but it sounds like it was a belt.



She said in a previous post that it was a Constance.


----------



## rediska

As a purchaser from Fashionphile (or from any other place for that matter) you really need to invest in authenticator's help.  The higher the price of your item, the higher the likelihood that it may be a fake.  In Hermes-land, for instance, there are "super fakes" that even Hermes service people have a hard time distinguishing.  There are some very experienced authenticator's who can help you for under $100.  This is a small price to pay for piece of mind, in my view...


----------



## caannie

uadjit said:


> She said in a previous post that it was a Constance.


Yeah, I saw that, but then she refers to the item as a belt later. Since I don't know what a Constance is, I thought belt. Lol.

I have found YC and FP's offers to vary wildly, but FP seems to value Chanel more while YC gave me higher offers for LV and watches.


----------



## bonsai22

uadjit said:


> She said in a previous post that it was a Constance.


She purchased a 32mm Constance Belt Kit not a Constance bag.


----------



## uadjit

bonsai22 said:


> She purchased a 32mm Constance Belt Kit not a Constance bag.



Ooooh. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mundodabolsa

queenofshopping said:


> I submitted quite a load of stuff a week ago to them. Around 20 items. I still have not heard back from them, and when I log in, there is absolutely nothing existing under my account. When I did the submission, it gave me a gallery photo screen shot of all of my submissions, so I know they went through, initially, at least. Does anyone know their current response time on submissions? It has been a few years since I submitted anything. I think it took about 2-3 days back then. I never ended up following through and selling, even though, I had some decent offers price wise. I had also submitted to YC at the same time, and FP came back higher across the board, except for one LV, and one Chanel tote. Anyway, I am starting to wonder if my submissions are lost in some vortex. Any input is much appreciated.



About a week for me lately.


----------



## Nataliecluu

Items are overpriced! Customer service is hit or missed. I was sent a bag with leather part on the zipper pull completely undone! I didn't pay thousands of dollars to super glue my bag! Emailed them 4 times and every single time got a generic reply which was surely copied and pasted. Finally had to use the word "charge back" for my restocking fee and started getting some real answers. Yoogis is the best followed by the real real.


----------



## loubsandlulu

Fashionphile posted a super fake Boy bag yesterday for $6300 that they have since taken down. Wish I had taken some screenshots. You would think a company that has been in the business for over a decade would know better.


----------



## ironic568

loubsandlulu said:


> Fashionphile posted a super fake Boy bag yesterday for $6300 that they have since taken down.* Wish I had taken some screenshots*. You would think a company that has been in the business for over a decade would know better.



I wish you did! I've never seen a super fake Chanel, and really would like to see how "super" they are. There were a few threads here on this forum where the OP claimed the bag to be a super fake. After seeing pictures of those bags, I was flabbergasted and thought "if that is fake Chanel, I'll never again go the pre-owned route". Turned out, the bags in question were authentic.......


----------



## BeenBurned

loubsandlulu said:


> Fashionphile posted a super fake Boy bag yesterday for $6300 that they have since taken down. Wish I had taken some screenshots. You would think a company that has been in the business for over a decade would know better.


I don't know Chanel and cannot state whether loubsandlulu's allegation is correct or not but I believe this might be the bag in question:
http://www.fashionphile.com/quickview/121902

Perhaps someone who knows Chanel can offer more information.


----------



## jax818

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know Chanel and cannot state whether loubsandlulu's allegation is correct or not but I believe this might be the bag in question:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/quickview/121902
> 
> Perhaps someone who knows Chanel can offer more information.
> 
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/CW121902/CW121902-1-00000.jpg
> 
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/CW121902/CW121902-2-00000.jpg




Wow.  If that's a fake, that is really good!  One of the things I see that might be off is the serial numbers tag.  The boy I own or any Chanel bags I own doesn't have the number on a tag that sticks out.  Also the fact that it is a 22 series.  I don't think Chanel came out with a caviar boy that recent.  I can be totally wrong though.....


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

jax818 said:


> Wow.  If that's a fake, that is really good!  One of the things I see that might be off is the serial numbers tag.  The boy I own or any Chanel bags I own doesn't have the number on a tag that sticks out.  Also the fact that it is a 22 series.  I don't think Chanel came out with a caviar boy that recent.  I can be totally wrong though.....




wow interesting. I have caviar four boys that i bought over a 1.5 year span and they all start with 20.. Also all of them were made in france but that might but be a quad-incidence


----------



## SpicyTuna13

jax818 said:


> The boy I own or any Chanel bags I own doesn't have the number on a tag that sticks out......




?? I bought my old medium boy from the boutique, and the serial number is on a tag that sticks out in the interior part of the bag....

I agree that I have not seen classic flaps with this interior tag.


----------



## loubsandlulu

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know Chanel and cannot state whether loubsandlulu's allegation is correct or not but I believe this might be the bag in question:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/quickview/121902
> 
> Perhaps someone who knows Chanel can offer more information.
> 
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/CW121902/CW121902-1-00000.jpg
> 
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/CW121902/CW121902-2-00000.jpg



This is the bag I was referring to. The serial number does not coincide with the bag.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

SpicyTuna13 said:


> ?? I bought my old medium boy from the boutique, and the serial number is on a tag that sticks out in the interior part of the bag....
> 
> I agree that I have not seen classic flaps with this interior tag.




Ya my four caviar boys stick out too


----------



## jax818

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> wow interesting. I have caviar four boys that i bought over a 1.5 year span and they all start with 20.. Also all of them were made in france but that might but be a quad-incidence




Mine starts with 20 also but it is made in Italy.  I think 22 is this year and I don't think the caviar boys are coming out until prefall.


----------



## jax818

SpicyTuna13 said:


> ?? I bought my old medium boy from the boutique, and the serial number is on a tag that sticks out in the interior part of the bag....
> 
> I agree that I have not seen classic flaps with this interior tag.




Ok I'm probably wrong then.


----------



## Roku

jax818 said:


> Wow.  If that's a fake, that is really good!  One of the things I see that might be off is the serial numbers tag.  The boy I own or any Chanel bags I own doesn't have the number on a tag that sticks out.  Also the fact that it is a 22 series.  I don't think Chanel came out with a caviar boy that recent.  I can be totally wrong though.....



22 million caviar boys are currently in production right now. In the U.S. they have not yet been released but are hitting stores soon. If authentic, this must have been sourced specially (i use this term loosely). There is no indication from the photos that would suggest counterfeit. At the same time, 17mil+ boys and classics are hard to authenticate via photos alone, but one cannot gauge from these photos alone that they are "definitely fake"

Just because they are not out in stores yet (people are on wait lists now for prefall black caviar medium RHW) doesn't mean it's not possible someone didn't already get their hands on one.

I already put my name down for one in early March and people like me are just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## jax818

Roku said:


> 22 million caviar boys are currently in production right now. In the U.S. they have not yet been released but are hitting stores soon. If authentic, this must have been sourced specially (i use this term loosely). There is no indication from the photos that would suggest counterfeit. At the same time, 17mil+ boys and classics are hard to authenticate via photos alone, but one cannot gauge from these photos alone that they are "definitely fake"
> 
> Just because they are not out in stores yet (people are on wait lists now for prefall black caviar medium RHW) doesn't mean it's not possible someone didn't already get their hands on one.
> 
> I already put my name down for one in early March and people like me are just waiting for them to arrive.




That's true.  I'm on the wait list for that one too.  I never said it was a definite fake.  I said If it was a fake,it looked really good.  I just know that the new caviar boys are not released to the public yet.  But you might be right that somebody could've gotten their hands on one early.  That's why I said I could be totally wrong. [emoji4]


----------



## Roku

jax818 said:


> That's true.  I'm on the wait list for that one too.  I never said it was a definite fake.  I said If it was a fake,it looked really good.  I just know that the new caviar boys are not released to the public yet.  But you might be right that somebody could've gotten their hands on one early.  That's why I said I could be totally wrong. [emoji4]



You did mention the serial tag is off but it's not. But, I wasn't speaking to you specifically but anyone on this thread who was alleging for sure that it is fake, cannot be certain; it's defamation unless you're 100% positive. Someone posted before you that it was fake.

This being said, I'm not saying FP has never sold superfakes in the past, although I won't say more


----------



## tenenbaums

I found some potential Balenciaga Citys that I am interested in, they are in Good or Very Good condition (I am fine with the bag having wear, I think it looks better that way) but I am a bit wary that the quality will be worse IRL  or that it's fake  I'm not fine w/ being lied to

Have any of you purchased any Citys from PF or from any online consignment shop for that matter?


----------



## BeenBurned

jax818 said:


> That's true.  I'm on the wait list for that one too.  I never said it was a definite fake.  I said If it was a fake,it looked really good.  I just know that the new caviar boys are not released to the public yet.  But you might be right that somebody could've gotten their hands on one early.  That's why I said I could be totally wrong. [emoji4]


No, you didn't say it was fake but in the following posts (plural), loubsandlulu did say FP has a superfake.



loubsandlulu said:


> Fashionphile posted a super fake Boy bag  yesterday for $6300 that they have since taken down. Wish I had taken  some screenshots. You would think a company that has been in the  business for over a decade would know better.





loubsandlulu said:


> This is the bag I was referring to. The serial number does not coincide with the bag.



and on another thread: 


loubsandlulu said:


> Fashionphile has a super fake Boy bag listed for $6300!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-medium-boy-flap-black-121902




I saw that Roku posted that there's no way to deem that bag as fake from those pictures and I also emailed another Chanel expert privately (one who rarely posts here) and she said the same thing.

I don't question whether FP has listed fakes in the past because I'm aware it has happened many times but for this particular bag, there is NO PROOF that the bag is fake and for loubsandlulu to state it with such conviction in this thread as well as the boy thread is unfair.


----------



## Roku

BeenBurned said:


> No, you didn't say it was fake but in the following posts (plural), loubsandlulu did say FP has a superfake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that Roku posted that there's no way to deem that bag as fake from those pictures and I also emailed another Chanel expert privately (one who rarely posts here) and she said the same thing.
> 
> I don't question whether FP has listed fakes in the past because I'm aware it has happened many times but for this particular bag, there is NO PROOF that the bag is fake and for loubsandlulu to state it with such conviction in this thread as well as the boy thread is unfair.



+1 
and it is potentially libelous


----------



## Roku

Also due to very recent events, I am inclined to believe that FP is extremely, extremely, extremely extremely careful (did I say extremely) about Chanel superfakes.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Roku said:


> 22 million caviar boys are currently in production right now. In the U.S. they have not yet been released but are hitting stores soon. If authentic, this must have been sourced specially (i use this term loosely). There is no indication from the photos that would suggest counterfeit. At the same time, 17mil+ boys and classics are hard to authenticate via photos alone, but one cannot gauge from these photos alone that they are "definitely fake"
> 
> Just because they are not out in stores yet (people are on wait lists now for prefall black caviar medium RHW) doesn't mean it's not possible someone didn't already get their hands on one.
> 
> I already put my name down for one in early March and people like me are just waiting for them to arrive.



+1

last year AFF's posted a chevron mini and everyone thought it was a fake... turns out she was just lucky enough to get the bag way before it was ever released, like 6 months before. it happens. FF is generally very good, although probably not always 100%. the place they make the most errors is with their actual listings.. often the colors and sizes and etc. are all wrong


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tenenbaums said:


> I found some potential Balenciaga Citys that I am interested in, they are in Good or Very Good condition (I am fine with the bag having wear, I think it looks better that way) but I am a bit wary that the quality will be worse IRL  or that it's fake &#8211; I'm not fine w/ being lied to
> 
> Have any of you purchased any Citys from PF or from any online consignment shop for that matter?



i have 3 bal city bags and 1 first, all from FF and one on layaway right now. and i got a town from Yoogi's. they've all been just fine. the Bal forum will authenticate for you if you provide the link to the listing. with the city bags they have all been just as described and they often forget to say the strap or mirror is included, so make sure to look at the pictures more than the description.


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know Chanel and cannot state whether loubsandlulu's allegation is correct or not but I believe this might be the bag in question:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/quickview/121902
> 
> Perhaps someone who knows Chanel can offer more information.
> 
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/CW121902/CW121902-1-00000.jpg
> 
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/CW121902/CW121902-2-00000.jpg



You think Fashionphile removed the listing to double check the bag's authenticity?


----------



## ironic568

jax818 said:


> Wow.  If that's a fake, that is really good!  One of the things I see that might be off is the serial numbers tag.  The boy I own or any Chanel bags I own doesn't have the number on a tag that sticks out.  Also the fact that it is a 22 series.  I don't think Chanel came out with a caviar boy that recent.  I can be totally wrong though.....



Does your boy have an all leather interior? Those are the ones that don't have the serial nr. on a tag that sticks out.


----------



## bernz84

This made me LOL:

http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-ebene-zippy-compact-wallet-121859

This is NOT the zippy compact wallet. It is the zippy coin purse and yet they are selling it for $780. It sells for $390 brand new at LV. Either Fashionphile has the wrong pictures or they have the wrong price. Geez.


----------



## caannie

bernz84 said:


> This made me LOL:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-ebene-zippy-compact-wallet-121859
> 
> This is NOT the zippy compact wallet. It is the zippy coin purse and yet they are selling it for $780. It sells for $390 brand new at LV. Either Fashionphile has the wrong pictures or they have the wrong price. Geez.



I'm thinking their LV section has issues. I've seen other LV items mislabeled. Also, I've sold them about 60 high end items but on a very basic monogram canvas bag they asked for more pictures of the LV stamp, etc... Like they doubted authenticity.


----------



## Roku

caannie said:


> I'm thinking their LV section has issues. I've seen other LV items mislabeled. Also, I've sold them about 60 high end items but on a very basic monogram canvas bag they asked for more pictures of the LV stamp, etc... Like they doubted authenticity.



This is too bad because didn't this business start out with LV? 

I think BB said something similar in a post about how when Sarah first started the business it was awesome because it was small and scrappy and everything had her own personal touch to it. Now if they can't get their LV's straight that's kind of a sign to take a step back and do something I'd think; the fact that they were originally LV specialized...


----------



## vernis-lover

Yes, it did start out with just LV.

For the first time ever they have refused an LV piece of mine yet they have previously accepted items in much worse condition. Wonder if they are swimming in stock at the moment?


----------



## bernz84

vernis-lover said:


> Yes, it did start out with just LV.
> 
> For the first time ever they have refused an LV piece of mine yet they have previously accepted items in much worse condition. Wonder if they are swimming in stock at the moment?



I've had a couple pieces rejected, but they weren't LV (Gucci and Prada). It is weird though because in the beginning (like 7+ years ago), Fashionphile would accept anything and they were able to sell all my stuff. It isn't like it sat around. Now they're much more selective, although I didn't know that extended to LV as well. 

Yoogi's is way worse, imo. They have always rejected stuff I have asked to get a quote on but fashionphile has almost always managed to give a quote to me, even if the offer was low.


----------



## vernis-lover

bernz84 said:


> I've had a couple pieces rejected, but they weren't LV (Gucci and Prada). It is weird though because in the beginning (like 7+ years ago), Fashionphile would accept anything and they were able to sell all my stuff. It isn't like it sat around. Now they're much more selective, although I didn't know that extended to LV as well.
> 
> Yoogi's is way worse, imo. They have always rejected stuff I have asked to get a quote on but fashionphile has almost always managed to give a quote to me, even if the offer was low.



It's interesting how experiences vary. I usually get better quotes from Yoogis. They process faster and pay much quicker too. So I would always lean towards them.


----------



## caannie

bernz84 said:


> Yoogi's is way worse, imo. They have always rejected stuff I have asked to get a quote on but fashionphile has almost always managed to give a quote to me, even if the offer was low.


I've had both reject things. In most cases it wasn't because the items were too used, it was because they didn't want that "style." Then a month or two later I see an item identical to mine listed, I resubmit it and they take it. Yoogis has sent back two items for being too used even though I took good pictures and told them they were used. One item was a beautiful watch but Yoogis said the rotating bezel was turning too easily. FP bought it, no problem. Also, Yoogis doesn't take anything that was a VIP gift or has been personalized/heat stamped.


----------



## bernz84

vernis-lover said:


> It's interesting how experiences vary. I usually get better quotes from Yoogis. They process faster and pay much quicker too. So I would always lean towards them.





caannie said:


> I've had both reject things. In most cases it wasn't because the items were too used, it was because they didn't want that "style." Then a month or two later I see an item identical to mine listed, I resubmit it and they take it. Yoogis has sent back two items for being too used even though I took good pictures and told them they were used. One item was a beautiful watch but Yoogis said the rotating bezel was turning too easily. FP bought it, no problem. Also, Yoogis doesn't take anything that was a VIP gift or has been personalized/heat stamped.



That's really interesting, vernis-lover and caannie! I have not been successful with Yoogi's at all. Oh well, I've been more successful selling on my own these days, so I'm not too bummed over the rejections.


----------



## Nshanise

uadjit said:


> I'm glad they're offering you a refund but just to clarify--the bag was authentic but the buckle was not, right? As in, the bag had undergone an unauthorized repair and the buckle had been replaced with a copy. Am I understand that right?


Hi 
It was a belt kit - the strap was authentic  but the buckle was not.


----------



## Nshanise

BeenBurned said:


> I'm hoping that if it's fake, FP will follow through on the promise of a refund, however before accepting Poshmark's concierge service, I would invest a few bucks with Bababebi and have her authenticate it.
> 
> (I've seen too many mistakes made by PM and Tradesy's experts.)


They customer service manager did follow through! I was given a $100 giftcard and my full refund back.


----------



## MamalovesLV

I purchased a bag from fashionphile.... Louis Vuitton Totally MM in Damier Azur and upon further inspection of the listing the description is of a MM but the pictures are 100% of a PM. Has anyone had this experience? When I called they acted like I was nuts. I guess I will have to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## bernz84

MamalovesLV said:


> I purchased a bag from fashionphile.... Louis Vuitton Totally MM in Damier Azur and upon further inspection of the listing the description is of a MM but the pictures are 100% of a PM. Has anyone had this experience? When I called they acted like I was nuts. I guess I will have to wait for it to arrive.



Honestly, I'd try to cancel the transaction, but if you still want to buy it, don't take off the tag until you fully inspect it. I think they're having problems with their listings because I just saw a Cabas Alto listed, but they mislabeled it as a Mezzo.

I honestly don't know why I even bother looking at their website because I think a lot of their things are overpriced and I live in CA, which makes it more expensive for me since I have to pay the 8% tax.


----------



## caannie

I bought a 33mm watched listed as a 38. When I pointed it out to them they said thanks for letting them know and changed the (closed) listing. I kept the watch and never asked anything from them, but an I'm sorry would've been nice.


----------



## MamalovesLV

bernz84 said:


> Honestly, I'd try to cancel the transaction, but if you still want to buy it, don't take off the tag until you fully inspect it. I think they're having problems with their listings because I just saw a Cabas Alto listed, but they mislabeled it as a Mezzo.
> 
> I honestly don't know why I even bother looking at their website because I think a lot of their things are overpriced and I live in CA, which makes it more expensive for me since I have to pay the 8% tax.


Oh Wow I just looked at you are right!! It is an Alto you can see the white tag that says ALTO if you zoom in. SO frustrating!!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

So I finally caved in about a month ago and used layaway to buy a bag through Fashionphile, I know it had mixed reviews, so I thought okay, this should be fine.

I finally paid it off today and they sent me an email asking to call and verify before they confirm shipment. Ive heard things about that verification process being very sketchy about CC statements and weird things. I hope I am not about to go through the ringer.


----------



## tizziana

HAVE ANYONE TRIED https://afashionistastore.com IN LONDON ? I WOULD LIKE TO PURCHASE A BAG AND I WANTED TO HAVE AN OPINION !!!


----------



## BeenBurned

tizziana said:


> HAVE ANYONE TRIED https://afashionistastore.com IN LONDON ? I WOULD LIKE TO PURCHASE A BAG AND I WANTED TO HAVE AN OPINION !!!


I've never done business and don't know anything about the site but just want to mention that the seller is NARU from ebay:
http://feedback.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAP...world=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2050430.m2531.l4585

ETA: Oops, this thread is FP.


----------



## kemilia

KayuuKathey said:


> So I finally caved in about a month ago and used layaway to buy a bag through Fashionphile, I know it had mixed reviews, so I thought okay, this should be fine.
> 
> I finally paid it off today and they sent me an email asking to call and verify before they confirm shipment. Ive heard things about that verification process being very sketchy about CC statements and weird things. I hope I am not about to go through the ringer.


I've purchased (and sold) to FP with no problems and I never had to call to confirm anything before they shipped my bag, I think I just got an email when I paid off the layaway telling me they were shipping my item, who was the shipper, the basic stuff. It's been a while for me and I guess things have changed.

Hope your transaction goes ok.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kemilia said:


> I've purchased (and sold) to FP with no problems and I never had to call to confirm anything before they shipped my bag, I think I just got an email when I paid off the layaway telling me they were shipping my item, who was the shipper, the basic stuff. It's been a while for me and I guess things have changed.
> 
> Hope your transaction goes ok.



+1

i've done layaway a lot and never encountered that either. just finished a layaway a week ago and didn't have any issue...


----------



## KayuuKathey

Thanks, I called and nobody is in that department available right now, so they told me to call back later. lol

Crossing my fingers for no funny biz.


----------



## caannie

I had a online seller (not FP) once ask me to email copies of my license and the credit card I used to pay for a watch I bought from their website. It was a $5000ish purchase and I understand they are trying to prevent fraud... But EMAIL pictures of my license and CC? I called and asked if I could fax it. They complained that faxes aren't very clear. Although I completed the transaction, I will never do that again. Next time, I'll just get a refund.


----------



## queenofshopping

I started trying to sell them my stuff on April 1st. I submitted 20 items in my first quote and 4 in my second quote. Apparently they did receive the 20 item quote but it has since been lost again. I ended up choosing direct buyout for a Chanel Bag and a Tiffany platinum and diamond ring. I received the email that my box was received. Then 48 hours later email that my items were checked in. However my dashboard only shows a credit for the bag and not the ring. I called yesterday in a panic to confirm they had the ring as it was still appearing in my pending response section. Without going into to much detail, let me just say, the person on the phone was sweet but not very helpful. She was able to tell me that she checked with the area that physically has my items and that they did have my ring. Shortly after, I received a second email identical stating my items were checked in. My ring was nowhere on my dashboard. And my total unpaid items was still the amount for the bag. No ring. Checked today, 24 hours later, nothing has changed. I was wondering if I will receive any notice that I have been paid? I chose direct deposit. Do they pay items from one quote separately? Do I need to do anything further to get paid? And does anyone have experience like I just described?


----------



## QueenLouis

caannie said:


> I had a online seller (not FP) once ask me to email copies of my license and the credit card I used to pay for a watch I bought from their website. It was a $5000ish purchase and I understand they are trying to prevent fraud... But EMAIL pictures of my license and CC? I called and asked if I could fax it. They complained that faxes aren't very clear. Although I completed the transaction, I will never do that again. Next time, I'll just get a refund.




I had to do something like that to do a charge send from Balenciaga Las Vegas. It made me very uncomfortable... but I wanted that bag! [emoji12]


----------



## queenofshopping

Update from my post a few minutes ago. Now the Chanel bag is showing up as a paid item with today's date. Which is dandy, but I can not get any answers regarding my ring. It's not showing up as unpaid or anything. My one thought is that maybe the ring has to go through a different process before it is cleared into my que of items checked in and cleared for payment? It just makes me really nervous that it is not showing up anywhere whatsoever.


----------



## ironic568

queenofshopping said:


> Update from my post a few minutes ago. Now the Chanel bag is showing up as a paid item with today's date. Which is dandy, but I can not get any answers regarding my ring. It's not showing up as unpaid or anything. My one thought is that maybe the ring has to go through a different process before it is cleared into my que of items checked in and cleared for payment? It just makes me really nervous that it is not showing up anywhere whatsoever.



I wouldn't worry about it. They said that they do have your ring, so I'm sure it will appear on your dashboard as pending payment soon. I have had weird stuff going on on my dashboard in the past, but eventually everything was sorted out just fine. Lately Fashionphile has been very slow with answering quotes and updating things due to "an influx of requests" (their words).


----------



## KayuuKathey

Okay so, the verification went well. They asked about my address if it is correct and also how long I have been living there. Very interesting, but none the less, she said she would release it and send my bag along the way soon.


----------



## caannie

KayuuKathey said:


> Okay so, the verification went well. They asked about my address if it is correct and also how long I have been living there. Very interesting, but none the less, she said she would release it and send my bag along the way soon.



Considering you have already paid for it in full, I certainly hope they would send it along soon!


----------



## queenofshopping

Does anyone have any clue what this could mean, when referring to a 360 degree platinum and diamond eternity band from Tiffany's. 
"In general, we have noted issues with your item that fall into the category of condition and quality control with the engraving."
The only engraving is the inside stamp which is pristine. 
I have more to add regarding my experience, and quotes vs Yoogi's. Will post more shortly.


----------



## caannie

queenofshopping said:


> Does anyone have any clue what this could mean, when referring to a 360 degree platinum and diamond eternity band from Tiffany's.
> "In general, we have noted issues with your item that fall into the category of condition and quality control with the engraving."
> The only engraving is the inside stamp which is pristine.
> I have more to add regarding my experience, and quotes vs Yoogi's. Will post more shortly.


I haven't responded because I don't know what their quote means, other than it sounds like they are questioning the authenticity? Looking forward to hearing more about this...


----------



## livethelake

Can someone walk me thru the direct sell process?

I received a quote, sent my item in and received an email on Friday stating my item was checked in.

Nothing is showing on my dashboard (under the "my sales" section, only my active quote for the item appears)

The Friday email said payment should occur with in 36 to 48 hours (48 hours was at close of business on Tuesday assuming they  don't include the weekend)

What are the next steps and where can I see this on my dashboard?  

thanks in advance.


----------



## mundodabolsa

livethelake said:


> Can someone walk me thru the direct sell process?
> 
> I received a quote, sent my item in and received an email on Friday stating my item was checked in.
> 
> Nothing is showing on my dashboard (under the "my sales" section, only my active quote for the item appears)
> 
> The Friday email said payment should occur with in 36 to 48 hours (48 hours was at close of business on Tuesday assuming they  don't include the weekend)
> 
> What are the next steps and where can I see this on my dashboard?
> 
> thanks in advance.



What did you request as payment method?


----------



## livethelake

mundodabolsa said:


> What did you request as payment method?



ACH (direct deposit)

Do you know when my dashboard should be updated?  There is no indication of status, all I have is an email that says my box has been received and that payment should be within 36 - 48 hours.

No other follow up

I'm trying to understand what their process is, specifically with regard to dashboard updates and communication.

thanks


----------



## CaribeanQueen

livethelake said:


> ACH (direct deposit)
> 
> Do you know when my dashboard should be updated?  There is no indication of status, all I have is an email that says my box has been received and that payment should be within 36 - 48 hours.
> 
> No other follow up
> 
> I'm trying to understand what their process is, specifically with regard to dashboard updates and communication.
> 
> thanks




I've sold a few direct buy items with them and i received an email a few days after saying they received my box, the next email I received said my item was checked in and then I would receive payment in a few days. I do notice that the process for my last transaction was taking longer but I had no problems with receiving the funds.  Sometimes the dashboard doesn't refresh or update for a day or less but it eventually does and after the money was in my bank account within 24 hours


----------



## livethelake

CaribeanQueen said:


> I've sold a few direct buy items with them and i received an email a few days after saying they received my box, the next email I received said my item was checked in and then I would receive payment in a few days. I do notice that the process for my last transaction was taking longer but I had no problems with receiving the funds.  Sometimes the dashboard doesn't refresh or update for a day or less but it eventually does and after the money was in my bank account within 24 hours



Thanks so much for this info


----------



## caannie

Once your item is checked in it can take several days for them to issue payment. The payment will show up on your dashboard as being there but it won't actually be direct deposited to you except on Tuesday, Wednesdays or Thursdays. So even if they issue you payment today or tomorrow you won't see it in your checking account probably until Tuesday.


----------



## mundodabolsa

livethelake said:


> ACH (direct deposit)
> 
> Do you know when my dashboard should be updated?  There is no indication of status, all I have is an email that says my box has been received and that payment should be within 36 - 48 hours.
> 
> No other follow up
> 
> I'm trying to understand what their process is, specifically with regard to dashboard updates and communication.
> 
> thanks



Sorry can't help with past experience in that case because I've only ever asked for a check.  But looks like you got some good feedback.


----------



## livethelake

mundodabolsa said:


> Sorry can't help with past experience in that case because I've only ever asked for a check.  But looks like you got some good feedback.



Thanks so much, I really appreciate your input.


----------



## queenofshopping

I am in the middle of selling a load to them right now. It's been a tad challenging but nothing too upsetting. Just lots of confusion/ lack of clarity. 
First, in 2014, I sent off for quotes to FP and YC, a bunch of stuff. I ended up selling non of it. Fast forward to 2016. I decided in early April, that seeing how I had STILL not used any of the items I had considered selling in 2014, that it was time to let go. So on April 5, 2016, I submitted a 25 item quote request. I used my same FP account as 2014 submissions, but nothing appeared in my dashboard or settings regarding those old quotes. 
After 10 days, I emailed FP as my dashboard still was empty and I had no reply on the items I submitted. First they emailed back saying the had no record. Then the next day, they emailed that they found my submissions and I would have soon. In the meantime, I made a new submission with a Chanel Diamond Stitch Tote and a 2mm platinum and diamond eternity band from Tiffany's. I submitted to both FP and YC. FP came back $400 higher on the Chanel tote than YC and YC declined the ring as they don't buy wedding types they said. This second and separate quote came back in about 48 hours from both FP and YC. YC had also replied to the large quote I submitted to FP too, but never heard back on. 
On 4/19 I overnighted my Chanel tote and Tiffany ring to FP. I got email on 4/20 items received. Then another that they were checked in. However, my dashboard showed the Chanel as "unpaid" and the Tiffany ring appeared as "open quote". I called FP, and they confirmed they physically had my ring.  The ring disappeared from my dashboard all together. I chose to be paid ACH and on 4/22 the Chanel posted on my dashboard as paid item. The funds were there Monday morning, 4/25. In the meantime I spoke to CS at FP and my other "large quote" submission was nowhere to be found. It was suggested to me to resubmit 5-8 at a time. Which I did. And I heard back in 48-72 hours. Compared to YC, FP was several hundred dollars higher on my LV across the board. All my LV is LE, if that matters, I don't know. Finally, yesterday, 4/26, I received email from FP that they were sending my Tiffany ring back "due to engraving" issue. It's an eternity band. The only engraving is the interior stamp. I purchased it at Tiffany's myself in 2006, so I am clueless as to the issue. At this point I don't care. I will take it to Tiffany's for cleaning and ask them myself to inspect it. I just want to say that during the week that they had my ring, there was just absolutely nothing regarding it on my dashboard. So I assume that is part of the process. Yesterday, I overnighted 2 more LE LV bags and an accessory. It was signed for and received today, but nothing on my dashboard yet. I am still awaiting bid quotes, but so far, FP has blown YC out of the water on prices offered to me- except one pair of Chanel Flats. They are 2006P but pristine. YC offered me $200 and FP offered me $25. So far, I am reasonably pleased with FP. They definitely have room to improve with communications in the process where a seller is sort of holding. But that is just personal preference.


----------



## anthrosphere

livethelake said:


> ACH (direct deposit)
> 
> Do you know when my dashboard should be updated?  There is no indication of status, all I have is an email that says my box has been received and that payment should be within 36 - 48 hours.
> 
> No other follow up
> 
> I'm trying to understand what their process is, specifically with regard to dashboard updates and communication.
> 
> thanks



I tried their "ACH" deposit and it never worked for me. I waited a few days but the pending payment just sat there in my dashboard for days. I had to call them to see what's up and they told me they're having "server issues." I ended up changing my payment to "check" and I called them once more to see if they've managed to fix the server issue. Instead, the lady told me she's going to send my payment via check and she will ship it out the next day. Sure enough, I got my check within 3 days. I would recommend selecting "check" as payment since it's easier this way.


----------



## livethelake

anthrosphere said:


> I tried their "ACH" deposit and it never worked for me. I waited a few days but the pending payment just sat there in my dashboard for days. I had to call them to see what's up and they told me they're having "server issues." I ended up changing my payment to "check" and I called them once more to see if they've managed to fix the server issue. Instead, the lady told me she's going to send my payment via check and she will ship it out the next day. Sure enough, I got my check within 3 days. I would recommend selecting "check" as payment since it's easier this way.



Really?  That's crazy.  Direct Deposit is a simple process, easier than writing a check!
My dashboard still is not updated nor have I received any other emails.  Just the initial email on Friday stating payment will take between 36 and 48 hours.  (and it's been over 72 hours now).  Guess I'll call them later today.  

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## xtiffaany

Anyone ever try to sell their Chanel boy bag there? Were you satisfied with your quote, or did you just take a big hit? Thanks.


----------



## Purselover808

Anyone knows how long it takes to get payment from a buyback? My dash says paid May 4th but still no check. I tried contacting them but sadly no response.


----------



## farris2

I am about to print out my label but my question is regarding insurance. I want to be reimbursed if anything happens before it arrives. Will I be able to purchase at Fed-Ex? I am not going into a store. I am going straight to a hub.


----------



## livethelake

caannie said:


> Once your item is checked in it can take several days for them to issue payment. The payment will show up on your dashboard as being there but it won't actually be direct deposited to you except on Tuesday, Wednesdays or Thursdays. So even if they issue you payment today or tomorrow you won't see it in your checking account probably until Tuesday.



Thanks C.  That's exactly what happened.  It was a smooth process once I knew what to expect.


----------



## BeenBurned

farris2 said:


> I am about to print out my label but my question is regarding insurance. I want to be reimbursed if anything happens before it arrives. Will I be able to purchase at Fed-Ex? I am not going into a store. I am going straight to a hub.


As it was explained to me, Fedex doesn't have "insurance" as we think of it. It's called "indemnity" protection and from what I gathered (though I've never had to use it) is that it's not easy to collect in the event of a loss. 

I will say that alhtough I don't use Fedex often as I find it way more expensive than USPS, I've used it for packages that were a combination of very heavy and expensive (expensive being > $1500). I've been able to track the ground shipping from start to finish and haven't ever had a loss.


----------



## caannie

livethelake said:


> Thanks C.  That's exactly what happened.  It was a smooth process once I knew what to expect.



Direct deposit is the only way to go with FP! I can't imagine how long a mailed check would take. Yoogiscloset pays me through PayPal. Fashionphile takes forever to check things in, but the payment is fast. Yoogiscloset is the opposite, fast check in, slow pay. They say you are getting paid, two days later they say pay has been issued, a day or two later it finally shows up in PayPal.


----------



## farris2

BeenBurned said:


> As it was explained to me, Fedex doesn't have "insurance" as we think of it. It's called "indemnity" protection and from what I gathered (though I've never had to use it) is that it's not easy to collect in the event of a loss.
> 
> I will say that alhtough I don't use Fedex often as I find it way more expensive than USPS, I've used it for packages that were a combination of very heavy and expensive (expensive being > $1500). I've been able to track the ground shipping from start to finish and haven't ever had a loss.



Thank you BB. I am using their label so I will ask what they plan to do if there is an issue.


----------



## vernis-lover

caannie said:


> Direct deposit is the only way to go with FP! I can't imagine how long a mailed check would take. Yoogiscloset pays me through PayPal. Fashionphile takes forever to check things in, but the payment is fast. Yoogiscloset is the opposite, fast check in, slow pay. They say you are getting paid, two days later they say pay has been issued, a day or two later it finally shows up in PayPal.



I find it the other way around. I have both companies pay me by PP being an international client.

Last week I posted a box to FP and one to Yoogis. I received Yoogi's acceptance of the item on the day the box arrived and then got their email confirming the quote on the same day, which I accepted. I am always paid within 24 hours of accepting their quote. I don't pay any PP fees to receive money from them.

Whilst I know FP have my box, not a peep from them so far. I have to pay PP fees to receive money from them.

I have mailed items to both companies at the same time in the past and Yoogis is always faster to acknowledge and pay.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I'm curious to know if anyone has had this experience. 

I sent FP a total of 4 items (they were jewelry and SLG) in one box. On Friday I got an email that said the items have been received. Today I get the email that the items have been checked in. I go and look on my account and only 1 item has been checked in and the payment is pending. In the past, whenever I've sent them multiple items in a box, when I get the "checked-in" email, usually all items are checked in and payment is pending on the whole amount (all items sent). 

I'm just a bit worried given all of the recent bad press FP has been getting from members who have sent items to them.


----------



## caannie

This happened to someone a few pages back in this thread. She send in a bag and some jewelry. The bag was checked in and paid, the jewelry took longer. I think it's different sections checking stuff in and one's faster.


----------



## ThisVNchick

caannie said:


> This happened to someone a few pages back in this thread. She send in a bag and some jewelry. The bag was checked in and paid, the jewelry took longer. I think it's different sections checking stuff in and one's faster.



I did see those posts. However, in my case the jewelry (it's costume jewelry) and SLG were all by Chanel so I figured they only needed their Chanel authenticator to look at all the items in one sitting. The other times that I have sent items in, I've sent a bag and some SLGs as well and they were all check-in at the same time. It's just some of the recent stories about FP that's making me nervous (esp. the one where they "lost" that member's two bags but later posted them on their website).


----------



## caannie

ThisVNchick said:


> I did see those posts. However, in my case the jewelry (it's costume jewelry) and SLG were all by Chanel so I figured they only needed their Chanel authenticator to look at all the items in one sitting. The other times that I have sent items in, I've sent a bag and some SLGs as well and they were all check-in at the same time. It's just some of the recent stories about FP that's making me nervous (esp. the one where they "lost" that member's two bags but later posted them on their website).



I saw the one thread about Fashionphile saying they got empty boxes from FedEx, but I read through that and didn't see anything about the bags later showing up on their site. Is that a different thread?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

caannie said:


> I saw the one thread about Fashionphile saying they got empty boxes from FedEx, but I read through that and didn't see anything about the bags later showing up on their site. Is that a different thread?


 
I was wondering about that too.


----------



## HeidiHoney

Hi ladies! I am a newbie here after many months of reading so many helpful posts!  Please forgive the long post but Im so worried right now! Any helpful replies would be much appreciated! I recently sold my first bag to fashionphile (first time ever doing this). Bag arrived on a Thursday morning. I never got any email that they received my bag. So I called Thursday and Friday, nobody answered so I left 2 messages and also sent a couple emails. I never hear anything from them at all, then Sunday I get an email that says "your item has been reviewed and checked in and you can log in now to manage payments". So Im thinking ok nobody replied to me but its all worked out! So I log in and my dashboard isnt showing anything, no record of the bag, and a balance of $0! So I call today and get the run around, it took calling 9 times before someone answered, so the girl I spoke to asks to put me on hold and instead hangs up on me! So I call back, over and over nobody picks up, finally I call blocked and someone answers! She says my bag is showing as reviewed and accepted so its "weird" that I havent been paid and my account isnt showing anything, no money and no record of my bag! She says she doesnt know whats wrong and will call me later. Based off of my experience with them they never reply to emails or return phone calls and its like pulling teeth to get someone on the phone! I made it clear to them that I have many more things to sell but wanted to see how this sale went first! This has been a nightmare and Im starting to feel scammed! Has this ever happened to anyone else? Your bag is checked in and reviewed and days later you have no payment, no record of the sale and a $0 balance? Im kicking myself right now for not just selling it myself. If I wanted this kind of stress I would have sold it myself! I shouldn't have to stalk these people for my money that nobody knows where it is! I even emailed Sarah twice over the last 5 days and no reply! Crickets all around the board! Anyone ever have similiar experiences with them? Did you ever have a positive outcome? This is my first time ever doing business with them and they dont seem to care at all that this situation is even happening! Any advice or experiences would be much appreciated!


----------



## kemilia

HeidiHoney said:


> Hi ladies! I am a newbie here after many months of reading so many helpful posts!  Please forgive the long post but Im so worried right now! Any helpful replies would be much appreciated! I recently sold my first bag to fashionphile (first time ever doing this). Bag arrived on a Thursday morning. I never got any email that they received my bag. So I called Thursday and Friday, nobody answered so I left 2 messages and also sent a couple emails. I never hear anything from them at all, then Sunday I get an email that says "your item has been reviewed and checked in and you can log in now to manage payments". So Im thinking ok nobody replied to me but its all worked out! So I log in and my dashboard isnt showing anything, no record of the bag, and a balance of $0! So I call today and get the run around, it took calling 9 times before someone answered, so the girl I spoke to asks to put me on hold and instead hangs up on me! So I call back, over and over nobody picks up, finally I call blocked and someone answers! She says my bag is showing as reviewed and accepted so its "weird" that I havent been paid and my account isnt showing anything, no money and no record of my bag! She says she doesnt know whats wrong and will call me later. Based off of my experience with them they never reply to emails or return phone calls and its like pulling teeth to get someone on the phone! I made it clear to them that I have many more things to sell but wanted to see how this sale went first! This has been a nightmare and Im starting to feel scammed! Has this ever happened to anyone else? Your bag is checked in and reviewed and days later you have no payment, no record of the sale and a $0 balance? Im kicking myself right now for not just selling it myself. If I wanted this kind of stress I would have sold it myself! I shouldn't have to stalk these people for my money that nobody knows where it is! I even emailed Sarah twice over the last 5 days and no reply! Crickets all around the board! Anyone ever have similiar experiences with them? Did you ever have a positive outcome? This is my first time ever doing business with them and they dont seem to care at all that this situation is even happening! Any advice or experiences would be much appreciated!


Just curious--did you initially send them pics of the bag, they gave you a quote and you accepted that quote and then sent it in? 

I've sold bags to them in the past and it went well and I'm thinking of doing so again, but maybe not.


----------



## ThisVNchick

caannie said:


> I saw the one thread about Fashionphile saying they got empty boxes from FedEx, but I read through that and didn't see anything about the bags later showing up on their site. Is that a different thread?



There are a couple of FP threads going around on different subforums. I can't remember which one I read it on but a poster posted saying that there was a member on the LV forum who had lost her LV bags when she sent the items to FP (that's how I came to know about that particular thread). The poster went on to say that the missing bags were later listed on their site. I haven't read the original thread on the LV subforum (it's incredibly long) so I was just going off of what the member posted. 

But I am incredibly glad to hear that wasn't the case. I did contact FP today and the lady on the phone said I should be getting another email either today or tomorrow from them when the other items get checked in. She did however make me list the items that I sent to them, which didn't sit well with me. I mean, they do have my print-out of my buy-out options (and they know what I sent because she asked for my account information) not sure why they would ask that. It just didn't seem like they were very organized and could really potentially 'lose' your items among the other merchandises that they receive.


----------



## poopsie

If you are sending your things to Carlsbad, they don't have a whole lot of people working there that I have ever seen.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Seems like I've read about this happening but Im not sure and I wondered how often it might happen. 

Has anyone sent an item in and got less than the quote? If so, how much?

I'm more curious about my first question but I wondered too - has anyone been given more than the online offer once FP got the item? Don't laugh - I know - why would they. Lol Just asking if anyone knows If it's happened.


----------



## thisbe

I am in the same boat as Heidi. I sent in three LV bags and two SLGs. After I was emailed that they were checked in nothing changed on my account. I emailed to find out how to confirm my direct deposit info and followed the instructions in the reply on Monday. I didn't receive a reply, so yesterday I sent another email asking if my info had been received. I got a reply that said they changed my account per my request and I'd need the following info to pick up my wire transfer. I replied to the email then followed up with a phone call. Heard nothing in reply so I finally called and left a voicemail stating if no one replied to me, I'd assume that they didn't want my business further in the future and I'd be coming into the Carlsbad store in person to retrieve my items. Someone called me back immediately and tried to tell me I'd asked for a wire transfer, which I told them was not correct and they needed to check my account and emails. After being placed on hold I was told I'd be paid via direct deposit today. My account says paid but it hasn't hit my checking account yet. If it isn't there on Tuesday I guess I'm going to retrieve my items, three of which are on their website as of this afternoon. This has truly been an extremely stressful experience I won't repeat. Also, their buy back offer on the site on my items is more than they paid me in direct buy. I just feel like they are overwhelmed and think that they have me over a barrel since they have my items and I don't appreciate it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Update: my other items were checked in 2 days after. I did not receive an email from FP about those items being checked it (I was told that I would). I had to regularly monitor my account and saw one day that there was an unpaid balance on my account dashboard.

I also had a second shipment that I sent out 3 days later. Today, I see that those items have also been received, checked in and there is an unpaid balance on my account. I did not receive an email about FP receiving the box nor did I get an email for those items being checked in. 

I am glad that I am getting paid for my items that I've shipped out to them, but they really need to step up their game and become more organized. I hate that I have to constantly check back into their website and hope that my items have been received and I am getting paid. Selling my items to them at rock bottom prices should not be a stressful situation!


----------



## bakeacookie

Is there a way to reject an offer or something?


----------



## uadjit

bakeacookie said:


> Is there a way to reject an offer or something?



Nope. If you just ignore it will just stay in your account until it expires.


----------



## bakeacookie

uadjit said:


> Nope. If you just ignore it will just stay in your account until it expires.




Oh okay. Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

I want to come to write about my recent encounter with Fashionphile bad service. 

I ordered a charm on Saturday 5/28. Monday was a holiday so I was okay with the item not shipping. Came Tuesday, there is no update on shipping. So I wrote an email to the customer service to ask for update as to when my order will be shipped. No reply besides from the acknowledgement email that they received my email. 

Came Wednesday still no email reply. I wrote another email asking again when is the order going to be shipped. Again received the standard acknowledgement email. 

Today is Thursday and no reply still from customer service. So I decided to call. The lady that helped me contacted the shipping department and told me that somehow the box was in the shipping department to prepare for shipment but they cannot find the box to ship my order. 

I am so disappointed that they know there is an issue and delay is shipment and they did NOT take the initiative to let customer knows. Also they chose to ignore both my emails!

I am not advised to sit a day or so to see if they can find the box for the charm I order. If not, they will refund my money and give me a $50 credit for the inconvenience. 

I honestly do not want the refund. I really just want the charm but this is just really bad customer service by FP. I don't know how can anyone deal with them having such poor customer service.


----------



## lulilu

IDK, I must be more patient than most people.  I sent some stuff and am waiting for my payment.  I trust it will be forthcoming.  I am not freaking out, fretting, calling, etc.  There has been a holiday weekend, and it's not that big of a company.  I doubt I am being scammed.


----------



## bunnycat

bakeacookie said:


> Is there a way to reject an offer or something?



I sent a quote in one time on something and didn't take the offer. I ignored it and eventually they emailed me asking about it. It seemed like a form email but I replied anyway that I had changed my mind and they removed the quotes from my dashboard.

I'm sorry some people have had bad experiences with them. Most of my less than stellar experiences lately have been with YC, so I don't bother to look at them as much anymore.

My dealings with FP have always been fairly prompt. Lately it seems things get updated less often for item information and I don't know why that could be. The few times I have sold something I always ask for a check and generally receive it in what I think is a timely manner (within a week or so after an item is checked in).


----------



## CSamoylov

HeidiHoney said:


> Hi ladies! I am a newbie here after many months of reading so many helpful posts!  Please forgive the long post but Im so worried right now! Any helpful replies would be much appreciated! I recently sold my first bag to fashionphile (first time ever doing this). Bag arrived on a Thursday morning. I never got any email that they received my bag. So I called Thursday and Friday, nobody answered so I left 2 messages and also sent a couple emails. I never hear anything from them at all, then Sunday I get an email that says "your item has been reviewed and checked in and you can log in now to manage payments". So Im thinking ok nobody replied to me but its all worked out! So I log in and my dashboard isnt showing anything, no record of the bag, and a balance of $0! So I call today and get the run around, it took calling 9 times before someone answered, so the girl I spoke to asks to put me on hold and instead hangs up on me! So I call back, over and over nobody picks up, finally I call blocked and someone answers! She says my bag is showing as reviewed and accepted so its "weird" that I havent been paid and my account isnt showing anything, no money and no record of my bag! She says she doesnt know whats wrong and will call me later. Based off of my experience with them they never reply to emails or return phone calls and its like pulling teeth to get someone on the phone! I made it clear to them that I have many more things to sell but wanted to see how this sale went first! This has been a nightmare and Im starting to feel scammed! Has this ever happened to anyone else? Your bag is checked in and reviewed and days later you have no payment, no record of the sale and a $0 balance? Im kicking myself right now for not just selling it myself. If I wanted this kind of stress I would have sold it myself! I shouldn't have to stalk these people for my money that nobody knows where it is! I even emailed Sarah twice over the last 5 days and no reply! Crickets all around the board! Anyone ever have similiar experiences with them? Did you ever have a positive outcome? This is my first time ever doing business with them and they dont seem to care at all that this situation is even happening! Any advice or experiences would be much appreciated!


I believe they're in the process of moving their main office so this could also be cause for recent back up.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bunnycat said:


> I sent a quote in one time on something and didn't take the offer. I ignored it and eventually they emailed me asking about it. It seemed like a form email but I replied anyway that I had changed my mind and they removed the quotes from my dashboard.
> 
> I'm sorry some people have had bad experiences with them. Most of my less than stellar experiences lately have been with YC, so I don't bother to look at them as much anymore.
> 
> My dealings with FP have always been fairly prompt. Lately it seems things get updated less often for item information and I don't know why that could be. The few times I have sold something I always ask for a check and generally receive it in what I think is a timely manner (within a week or so after an item is checked in).



For YC have the experiences been with buying or selling?


----------



## poopsie

CSamoylov said:


> I believe they're in the process of moving their main office so this could also be cause for recent back up.





They are leaving Carlsbad?


----------



## V0N1B2

lulilu said:


> IDK, I must be more patient than most people.  I sent some stuff and am waiting for my payment.  I trust it will be forthcoming.  I am not freaking out, fretting, calling, etc.  There has been a holiday weekend, and it's not that big of a company.  I doubt I am being scammed.


lulilu, I can always count on you to tell it like it is. No bullish. Luv you, doll 
I think the warehouse also probably both receives and ships out what, a couple hundred bags a week?  I feel like some people think that theirs is the only item Fashionphile received that day.  Reminds me of when I go to Costco for my mother and she asks me why it took so long.  Like I was the only person in the store and there was no lineup. 




poopsie said:


> They are leaving Carlsbad?


Not technically. They've expanded and will move into a new 30,000 square foot space next door to where they are now but I'm not sure if it's the Carlsbad or the Beverly Hills location.  Apparently they will have a walk-in appraisal service and people will be able to see the "purse vault"  from behind glass or gates or something.


----------



## poopsie

V0N1B2 said:


> lulilu, I can always count on you to tell it like it is. No bullish. Luv you, doll
> I think the warehouse also probably both receives and ships out what, a couple hundred bags a week?  I feel like some people think that theirs is the only item Fashionphile received that day.  Reminds me of when I go to Costco for my mother and she asks me why it took so long.  Like I was the only person in the store and there was no lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically. They've expanded and will move into a new 30,000 square foot space next door to where they are now but I'm not sure if it's the Carlsbad or the Beverly Hills location.  Apparently they will have a walk-in appraisal service and people will be able to see the "purse vault"  from behind glass or gates or something.




Well, the Carlsbad one_ is_ located in an industrial park so that would make sense. It is definitely not set up for walk in shoppers. Every time I have been there they have wheeled racks of merchandise into the back and you can see the warehouse plainly through the doors---it looked spacious to me.



Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

You're welcome, poopsie 
I read about the move in Fashion Times, I think.  According to Business of Fashion, Fashionphile did $3Million in sales just in February of this year.  I'd say the resale market is booming.


----------



## bunnycat

LVlvoe_bug said:


> For YC have the experiences been with buying or selling?



It was for selling. Haven't bought from them in some time.


----------



## farris2

I had a great first experience selling to them. They didnt however buy my Prada Sunnies. Oh well.


----------



## mundodabolsa

lulilu said:


> IDK, I must be more patient than most people.  I sent some stuff and am waiting for my payment.  I trust it will be forthcoming.  I am not freaking out, fretting, calling, etc.  There has been a holiday weekend, and it's not that big of a company.  I doubt I am being scammed.



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## CSamoylov

I don't believe they are leaving Carlsbad. Just getting a bigger office. Their current office is about 5k square feet


----------



## LadyCupid

yodaling1 said:


> I want to come to write about my recent encounter with Fashionphile bad service.
> 
> I ordered a charm on Saturday 5/28. Monday was a holiday so I was okay with the item not shipping. Came Tuesday, there is no update on shipping. So I wrote an email to the customer service to ask for update as to when my order will be shipped. No reply besides from the acknowledgement email that they received my email.
> 
> Came Wednesday still no email reply. I wrote another email asking again when is the order going to be shipped. Again received the standard acknowledgement email.
> 
> Today is Thursday and no reply still from customer service. So I decided to call. The lady that helped me contacted the shipping department and told me that somehow the box was in the shipping department to prepare for shipment but they cannot find the box to ship my order.
> 
> I am so disappointed that they know there is an issue and delay is shipment and they did NOT take the initiative to let customer knows. Also they chose to ignore both my emails!
> 
> I am not advised to sit a day or so to see if they can find the box for the charm I order. If not, they will refund my money and give me a $50 credit for the inconvenience.
> 
> I honestly do not want the refund. I really just want the charm but this is just really bad customer service by FP. I don't know how can anyone deal with them having such poor customer service.



Just wanted to follow up on my case with FP. On Monday 6/6 I finally called and just asked for a refund because at this point I do not think they will ever find the lost package. They refunded rather quickly. 

Then there is the $50 gift card they mentioned. On Monday the CSR said by end of the day (5PM PST) I will get an email with the code. That didn't happen. I called her back at 4:00 pm notifying that the email didn't come through after 2 hours of talking to her and she said she would talk to the manager and call me back by 5 pm. That didn't happen. 

I called again today Tuesday to ask for the same CSR and she was at a different location. Whoever picked up my phone said she will take down my number and have her call me back and that didn't happen either!

Fashionphile service is really bad. 
1. They did not notify me after not shipping my order within 1 business day. 
2. Did not reply to my 3 emails asking when is my order going to be shipped. 
3. No call back when told me they will.
4. Never gave me the promised gift card when they said they would and I have to constantly call and pound on them to get it done. 2 days past and nothing done. How difficult is it to just issue an electronic code for my gift card?????


----------



## bakeacookie

I've surprisingly had the fastest pay out ever. 
My bag got there before the Memorial Day holiday. Checked out on the 2nd of June. Check mailed out promptly after. Got it today. 

So it depends I guess on how busy they are, or maybe they have more people working now.


----------



## mundodabolsa

bakeacookie said:


> I've surprisingly had the fastest pay out ever.
> My bag got there before the Memorial Day holiday. Checked out on the 2nd of June. Check mailed out promptly after. Got it today.
> 
> So it depends I guess on how busy they are, or maybe they have more people working now.



I'm starting to theorize that it depends on what brand of bag you are selling too. I've had checks mailed to me the same day they received my package.  

It's not that I think they prioritize one designer over another, I just wonder if the people working in certain departments are more efficient/harder workers than others.


----------



## bakeacookie

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm starting to theorize that it depends on what brand of bag you are selling too. I've had checks mailed to me the same day they received my package.
> 
> It's not that I think they prioritize one designer over another, I just wonder if the people working in certain departments are more efficient/harder workers than others.




Hm. But I've sent two Burberry bags. One took two weeks to get a check. This one took a week. 

and I bet they have an influx of specific designers, so those people are constantly busy.


----------



## gillianna

After reading the thread in the LV forum about how two bags were sent to Fashionphile with Fashionphiles insured  (they say it is) return label and dropped off at the FedEx location and the two packages had the bags removed and how Fashionphile is basically telling the customer too bad.  They did not even tell the customer the boxes sent to them were empty which would have given the customer time to get the police involved in the FedEx  store where it was sent from-but they waited two weeks I believe until the customer called them and said they received empty boxes.  Wouldn't a normal company call a customer right away if they received a empty box let alone two???

   The customer was able to get their credit card company to reimburse them for one bag but Fashionphile is saying from their post if fedex pays them for the insurance claim they will pay the customer but if not the customer receives no money.  Even their insurance $$ for the returned bags was strange so who knows what dollar amount is on these labels Fashionphile has customers use.  I think fedex was saying no dollar amount was claimed on insurance.  The thread was long and pretty detailed.  

  This to me says so much about the ethics of a company and what they think of a customer when something goes wrong when he customer did everything right.  
   People should read the thread in the LV forum.  I believe it was called my LVs were stolen.

  So if anyone is going to sell or consign a bag to Fashionphile you have to wonder how they will treat you if your bag goes missing once it is dropped off at FedEx or in transit.


----------



## kemilia

Well, another good Fashionphile transaction for me! 

I sent in my BV bag May 31 (I took my bag to my local FedEx facility so I would have a receipt that I dropped it off), they received it June 6, and I got my pay out check today (June 13).  I tracked it while it made its way across the country. 

I have only had good dealings with them--both buying and selling (and I have another bag on layaway with them now too ). 

I have an old Bal Purse I don't use, it is in pretty good shape except the handles are missing some sealant so I don't think I would get much from them for it, but I might try anyway--something ($) is better than nothing--and I don't want to go the "ebay equals possible nightmare" route.


----------



## cyee

Usually Fashionphile is slow with quotes... but today it took under 30mins for them to get back to me. [emoji23] Gave me a ridiculous quote though... $2200 for a like new Chanel Medium CF in Caviar leather, Black/Gold. 

No thank you, FP!


----------



## kateincali

This was a fast turnaround: submitted a quote last Thursday, sent it in Friday, arrived Monday, and the money was deposited Wednesday. 

I wish it was always that easy (anywhere, not referring specifically to FP)


----------



## KPY07

zuzu maxx said:


> I haven't bought from them, but they have always been very helpful in answering questions in about 30 minutes or less.  I have even asked them totally random questions that were not even about purchasing a bag and they were extremely helpful.
> 
> Furthermore, when someone sells over 100 bags/week every now and then a fake could slip in.  I bought a fake from Saks so it _can_ happen.  Someone bought real and returned a fake - who got the better deal!
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with Fashionphile; however, I must comment that you are affecting someone's business with these negative posts.  If you haven't checked with your CC company why would you post this?  Just because they have an eBay store, as opposed to an individual seller, doesn't make it fair game to trash them.  We don't do this to everyday sellers like you and me do we?  I really think it should be a private matter between you and the seller.


 

Hi ZuZu Max, 

I know this is an old post, when you brought a fake from Saks, what did you do after you found out it was fake?  I'm having some concerns about a purchase I made at a Chanel boutique 2 years ago.  I tried to sell this bag to Fashionphile and they claim that their authenticator found the bag to be not authentic.  They have asked for me to pay an $25 authentication fee before they can return this bag to me as part of the contract.  They have not provided any details as to why my bag is not authentic even though I paid an authentication fee.  Has anyone had this issue with FP?  I have the receipt and personal card with my name, the bag's serial number,  and stamp from the Chanel boutique for this bag which I purchased myself at the boutique.  I don't know if I should bring this bag back to the same boutique after 2 years and inquire about the authenticity since FP has indicated that it is not authentic.  Has anyone ever gone back to the boutique to question about a handbag they purchased?  Any suggestion would be helpful.  I'm a newbie at TPF, and it's the first time I've had this issue with a bag I brought at a boutique.


----------



## CaviarChanel

For weeks I was eyeing a Bottega knot and wanted to buy it after it hit the 30% percent discount level this week but mysteriously somewhere during the hours it was suppose to drop, the listing disappearred from the website.  And .. a day later it was relisted at the ORIGINAL price!!!!!

Tricky !!!

I also remember another tpfer had posted a similar observation a while back on the item she was interested in  ..


----------



## Rouge H

Don't feel bad, I've had this happen to me several times. Makes me think twice about waiting for markdowns.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Rouge H said:


> Don't feel bad, I've had this happen to me several times. Makes me think twice about waiting for markdowns.


Yup, What to do when I love deals/discounts


----------



## SukiCute

Hi: I am new to this forum, but have been loved reading all of your thoughts! Early on, there were concerns about FP selling fakes. Is that still a problem? Do you feel a second authentication is necessary for FP purchases?
Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CaviarChanel said:


> For weeks I was eyeing a Bottega knot and wanted to buy it after it hit the 30% percent discount level this week but mysteriously somewhere during the hours it was suppose to drop, the listing disappearred from the website.  And .. a day later it was relisted at the ORIGINAL price!!!!!
> 
> Tricky !!!
> 
> I also remember another tpfer had posted a similar observation a while back on the item she was interested in  ..



i think this happens when someone checks out and completes the purchase and then calls/emails to cancel. it goes right back to the old price and shows the same amount of people who had it in the cart. i did this once with FF.. ordered at the 30% drop, and called the next day to cancel, and it was relisted at full price again. they do this on yoogis also - the item will say sold and then a few minutes later come back as available to buy. it's people putting stuff in the cart, checking out (or not) and then not buying the item somehow and cancelling. it happens with layaway too - it takes away the layaway option if someone buys and then cancels.


----------



## daenarys1

After having many dealings with Fashionphile I did have nothing but good things to say about them - but on this occasion selling with them has been awful! Usually when I've sent them packages I get the 'we've received your box' message and then the item is processed within a week and I get sent my cheque as per usual - this time they had my item (Chanel luggage  bag) in their possession over a month and I had to email over and over to find out what the hold up was. I received 1 email back the whole time - they stated there was an unusually large backlog and that items would be processed in the order received etc etc which seemed fair enough but then turned out to be completely unfathomable to me as two other items I sent them a fortnight later were processed and payment sent out the same day all still whilst nothing was happening with the trolley?  I was nothing but courteous in the emails I sent them and was genuinely concerned as to what the hold up with the trolley was as I've never had this happen and had always had good experiences. The customer service really is shocking! And now I'm finding that every quote I have sent them since they have automatically rejected and I have sent around 20 quotes since this has happened all are in excellent condition and popular items that they sell all the time on their site. So I think my love affair with Fashionphile is well and truly over back to selling on Vestiaire Collective who I think are great except for the commission they take which is crippling :-/ it's a pity the UK doesn't have many places that buyout and I always get really low offers with Yoogis  - and there's no way I could even consider selling high end items on eBay :-/


----------



## Rouge H

Give Couture Collection a or Ann's Fabulous Finds a try, I've had positive experiences with both.


----------



## daenarys1

I've never heard of Couture Collection so will definitely check them out thanks


----------



## Rouge H

Your welcome, I hope it all turns out positive for you❤️


----------



## sangheraa

Littlemidori said:


> Here is my first and not pleasant experience with them. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/is-it-my-luck-or-what-731849.html


----------



## robtee

V0N1B2 said:


> lulilu, I can always count on you to tell it like it is. No bullish. Luv you, doll
> I think the warehouse also probably both receives and ships out what, a couple hundred bags a week?  I feel like some people think that theirs is the only item Fashionphile received that day.  Reminds me of when I go to Costco for my mother and she asks me why it took so long.  Like I was the only person in the store and there was no lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Not technically. They've expanded and will move into a new 30,000 square foot space next door to where they are now but I'm not sure if it's the Carlsbad or the Beverly Hills location.  Apparently they will have a walk-in appraisal service and people will be able to see the "purse vault"  from behind glass or gates or something.



It is the Carlsbad location that they are moving. I was there last month and that's what I was told. I was able to see all the bags I was interested in [emoji4]


----------



## robtee

KPY07 said:


> Hi ZuZu Max,
> 
> I know this is an old post, when you brought a fake from Saks, what did you do after you found out it was fake?  I'm having some concerns about a purchase I made at a Chanel boutique 2 years ago.  I tried to sell this bag to Fashionphile and they claim that their authenticator found the bag to be not authentic.  They have asked for me to pay an $25 authentication fee before they can return this bag to me as part of the contract.  They have not provided any details as to why my bag is not authentic even though I paid an authentication fee.  Has anyone had this issue with FP?  I have the receipt and personal card with my name, the bag's serial number,  and stamp from the Chanel boutique for this bag which I purchased myself at the boutique.  I don't know if I should bring this bag back to the same boutique after 2 years and inquire about the authenticity since FP has indicated that it is not authentic.  Has anyone ever gone back to the boutique to question about a handbag they purchased?  Any suggestion would be helpful.  I'm a newbie at TPF, and it's the first time I've had this issue with a bag I brought at a boutique.



If I were you I would definitely take it back to the boutique and explain the situation cause if indeed the bag is fake and you did purchase from the Chanel boutique it would be on them and you can get a full refund for the bag... I know I would fight tooth and nail if the boutique did that to me!!!


----------



## diva7633

How long is it taking to get paid by Fashiophile lately? They should get my purse this Wednesday and wondering if I'll have Monday in my account before I go on vacation.


----------



## caannie

I sent two large items in to Fashionphile last week and they were signed for Friday morning. I haven't received any confirmation from them of receipt yet. Once they email and say the items have been checked in payment is fairly fast. I'll let you know how mine goes.


----------



## sangheraa

diva7633 said:


> How long is it taking to get paid by Fashiophile lately? They should get my purse this Wednesday and wondering if I'll have Monday in my account before I go on vacation.



i've done the "check" payment twice. The checks have gotten to me in a week (in Canada) after the money appeared on my dashboard. HTH


----------



## diva7633

caannie said:


> I sent two large items in to Fashionphile last week and they were signed for Friday morning. I haven't received any confirmation from them of receipt yet. Once they email and say the items have been checked in payment is fairly fast. I'll let you know how mine goes.



Cool. Thanks please let me know. Hope you've get paid soon.


----------



## caannie

It would be nice for them just to acknowledge they received the items. Ever since the story from the person who sent them items and never heard back only to find weeks later they claimed to receive an empty box, I'm completely paranoid. I can't afford for my stuff to "go missing."


----------



## diva7633

caannie said:


> It would be nice for them just to acknowledge they received the items. Ever since the story from the person who sent them items and never heard back only to find weeks later they claimed to receive an empty box, I'm completely paranoid. I can't afford for my stuff to "go missing."



I'm not above calling or emailing. I know they must get lots of packages everyday. But they also have workers and can notify it's arrived and to hang tight. Did yours get delivered the day fed ex had it due? I keep hoping mine gets there earlier but so far no updates


----------



## caannie

It was delivered the day it said it would be. I've never seen them deliver early... sorry! I sent an email, I'll call tomorrow if they don't write back.


----------



## diva7633

caannie said:


> It was delivered the day it said it would be. I've never seen them deliver early... sorry! I sent an email, I'll call tomorrow if they don't write back.



I'm shocked but they did switch delivery to today. Which is what it said at first but then switched to Wednesday and back. I know some say it depend which location you had to ship to and what brand you sent in. I sent givenchy. What brand did you send in?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

robtee said:


> It is the Carlsbad location that they are moving. I was there last month and that's what I was told. I was able to see all the bags I was interested in [emoji4]



is Carlsbad a boutique as a well, like in BH, or just a warehouse? 

what do they have in SF.. just a warehouse, or a boutique - anyone know?


----------



## diva7633

ccbaggirl89 said:


> is Carlsbad a boutique as a well, like in BH, or just a warehouse?
> 
> what do they have in SF.. just a warehouse, or a boutique - anyone know?



Carlsbad shows temporary closed. SF shows showroom hours but no picture of it


----------



## caannie

diva7633 said:


> I'm shocked but they did switch delivery to today. Which is what it said at first but then switched to Wednesday and back. I know some say it depend which location you had to ship to and what brand you sent in. I sent givenchy. What brand did you send in?


Just a couple of LVs. Usually those are fast. The quote was a lot faster this time... Just the waiting to be checked in is hard. I also sent 2 items to Yoogiscloset the same day, and they have already paid me!


----------



## diva7633

caannie said:


> Just a couple of LVs. Usually those are fast. The quote was a lot faster this time... Just the waiting to be checked in is hard. I also sent 2 items to Yoogiscloset the same day, and they have already paid me!



Mine was purchased from fashionphile and has all the fashionphile paperwork so hoping its easy peasy. They told me 3-5 days after received as a general answer


----------



## caannie

Woohoo... One of my items has entered "processing" mode. I suppose if it's processing then it must have arrived safely, right? An email sure would've saved me some worry...


----------



## diva7633

Yeah they definitely used to send the email that it arrived safe. I emailed them because mine is a buy back and it says under F&Q that once revived your payment is process within 48 hours. And they're trying to say no


----------



## caannie

They treat buy backs pretty much like any other buy out submitted. I finally got a email saying my items were "received" today, even though they were received 5 days ago. At least they made it!


----------



## robtee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> is Carlsbad a boutique as a well, like in BH, or just a warehouse?
> 
> what do they have in SF.. just a warehouse, or a boutique - anyone know?



Carlsbad is a boutique. They give you a paper you fill out the item numbers of the bags you want to see and they bring them out. It is also a warehouse. I have never been to the SF location so I wouldn't be able to say..[emoji4]


----------



## robtee

diva7633 said:


> Carlsbad shows temporary closed. SF shows showroom hours but no picture of it



Yes when I was there last month they did say they would be temporarily closed for about a week because they are moving down the street to a bigger location.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Has anyone had any problems with returns? I'm trying to find the perfect preloved chanel bag and the condition is either worse the described (i think the use too much flash in their photos) or just not the right fit. i returned about 5 bags not (all the next day as i know what i like fairly quickly). I know some online websites have return limits. anyone heard of this for fashionphile? Thanks


----------



## kemilia

I just had another good experience with FP. The packaging was great, the shipping time was what it was (it always seems too long when I'm waiting for my treasure to arrive--just like Christmas morning as a kid  ). The only negative I can offer is there was a bit more wear than I expected  BUT it was shown in the pics and I guess I was just too excited to find my bag to notice. The bag is fabulous anyway and I am a happy camper.


----------



## kemilia

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Has anyone had any problems with returns? I'm trying to find the perfect preloved chanel bag and the condition is either worse the described (i think the use too much flash in their photos) or just not the right fit. i returned about 5 bags not (all the next day as i know what i like fairly quickly). I know some online websites have return limits. anyone heard of this for fashionphile? Thanks


Do you have to pay a restocking fee?


----------



## Lovefour

I just received my first preloved bag from fashionphile and the bag is beautiful. I ended up with a MM Never Full the bag is exactly as they said. The patina was darker then I expected however it was even and beautiful honey color! The inside looked as if it was never used. I am wondering if person used an organizer inside! Would defiantly buy from them again! Shipping did take a week! Which felt like forever!


----------



## kemilia

Lovefour said:


> I just received my first preloved bag from fashionphile and the bag is beautiful. I ended up with a MM Never Full the bag is exactly as they said. The patina was darker then I expected however it was even and beautiful honey color! The inside looked as if it was never used. I am wondering if person used an organizer inside! Would defiantly buy from them again! *Shipping did take a week! Which felt like forever!*



For me too! I know--seemed like forever. Glad to hear about another good FP experience.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I both a LV pochette Metis in like new condition and made in France.  The packaging was nice but they was a tear on the brown box that they put back together with clear tape[emoji35].  The condition of the bag was as describe but it had a chemical like smell similar to that of dry cleaning.  Makes me wonder if they clean the interior of the bags before they post them online


----------



## awksauce

I bought a Proenza Schouler PS1 large bag from them recently and the quality was as described-- probably better. The packaging was nice and came with an extra dust bag, and as others have said-- the bag does have a chemical-ish scent to it, but nothing too bad. It does wear away with actually using it though.


----------



## anthrosphere

I sent a quote for my 2 items to FP over the weekend and have yet to hear from them. I also sent quotes to Yoogi's and they responded quickly, but I'm not too happy with the offers. I also sent quotes to BBoS and TRR, so hopefully I'll get FP's offers before the other 2 do, otherwise I'll just move on. I remember back then FP was always the last store to send me a quote. And by the time I receive their email, my items are already on their way to another consignment store. Bummer.


----------



## highend

EXTRA 10% off discounted items through 8/14 11:59 PM PST....with code TAKE10


----------



## ccbaggirl89

highend said:


> EXTRA 10% off discounted items through 8/14 11:59 PM PST....with code TAKE10


at fashionphile? i've never seen them use coupons ever. weird


----------



## anthrosphere

FP gave me an offer of $90 total for my $400 Bal and $325 AMQ scarf. Lol!! Well it is better than what Yoogi's gave me. I sent them my bag offering up to $250 and but they ended up declining it because the leather was "too soft and worn." Smgdh. Never again.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

anthrosphere said:


> FP gave me an offer of $90 total for my $400 Bal and $325 AMQ scarf. Lol!! Well it is better than what Yoogi's gave me. I sent them my bag offering up to $250 and but they ended up declining it because the leather was "too soft and worn." Smgdh. Never again.


I think it is always best to sell yourself if one cares about the money.  These places low-ball to me because they need to guarantee themselves a profit first.


----------



## Fikaccnut

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I think it is always best to sell yourself if one cares about the money.  These places low-ball to me because they need to guarantee themselves a profit first.



+1. Unless you bought it new with tags for like 80% off you'll end up losing money with consignment. Unless it is super hot right now they're generally pretty conservative with their quotes. I've had some downright insulting ones too IMO but they've actually been higher than Yoogi's most of the time which just speaks to the consignment business in general.


----------



## LeneWood

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


Thanks for posting this issues. Really help not to buy with Fashionphile.


----------



## Rouge H

I can't understand this.. I've had over 52 combo direct buy out/consignments/purchases and each and every one of the transactions was flawless.


----------



## bernz84

anthrosphere said:


> FP gave me an offer of $90 total for my $400 Bal and $325 AMQ scarf. Lol!! Well it is better than what Yoogi's gave me. I sent them my bag offering up to $250 and but they ended up declining it because the leather was "too soft and worn." Smgdh. Never again.



Yoogi's is incredibly picky. I've had so many things rejected from them whereas Fashionphile offered to buy. It's still low but better than nothing. I am worried though because I FINALLY got something approved, but I am now afraid that they'll send it back. Ugh.

Selling on your own always makes the best money. I just hate doing it because I feel like buyers have gotten significantly worse and picky. My last buyer made me so turned off and disgusted that I never want to sell on my own again.


----------



## caannie

bernz84 said:


> Yoogi's is incredibly picky. I've had so many things rejected from them whereas Fashionphile offered to buy. It's still low but better than nothing. I am worried though because I FINALLY got something approved, but I am now afraid that they'll send it back. Ugh.
> 
> Selling on your own always makes the best money. I just hate doing it because I feel like buyers have gotten significantly worse and picky. My last buyer made me so turned off and disgusted that I never want to sell on my own again.


Agree about Yoogis. But on the other hand, when you are buying from them you know the item will be in top notch condition. I'm very picky about my grading of items, and I learned pretty fast not to submit items to YC I had described as "well used" because they got rejected. The exact same item described as "gently used" got an offer.  So unless something is beat up, I refrain from choosing well used to describe it.


----------



## Rouge H

My experience with Yoggi's, low ball offers and the few times I sold directly the item was posted on website for sale without paying me for the item first.


----------



## anthrosphere

bernz84 said:


> Yoogi's is incredibly picky. I've had so many things rejected from them whereas Fashionphile offered to buy. It's still low but better than nothing. I am worried though because I FINALLY got something approved, but I am now afraid that they'll send it back. Ugh.
> 
> Selling on your own always makes the best money. I just hate doing it because I feel like buyers have gotten significantly worse and picky. My last buyer made me so turned off and disgusted that I never want to sell on my own again.



I just sent another bag to Yoogi's and it is overall in excellent condition with little wear. They were the only ones that sent the quote quickly, whereas FP and TRR took days to reply back to me. I hope they like it because I had a hard time selling it myself. If they send it back they will lose me as a customer.

 Ebay and Tradesy buyers are the worst. After this experience I'm never going to consign and sell my bags online anymore. I'll just take it to my local consignment store instead.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yoogi's gives awfully low quotes, not sure how they even manage to get bags from people. sometimes just for fun i send a pic of my brand new with tags items and see what they come back with. it gives me a lot of laughs  their items are never pristine... i've bought from them a lot and everything has some degree of wear. anyhoo... i bought two items from fashionphile a few months ago and they were both listed in "excellent" condition. when i got them, one had a visible tear in the lining and the other had cracked canvas. neither of these items had defects listed. i sent them back for a refund with the reason why and pointed out the defects. the items were re-listed with no mention of the defects at all. i shop from them tons, and was rather disappointed to see that they would relist damaged items in the same condition and with no mention of the issues... it's not "excellent" if it's torn and not even mentioned


----------



## bernz84

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yoogi's gives awfully low quotes, not sure how they even manage to get bags from people. sometimes just for fun i send a pic of my brand new with tags items and see what they come back with. it gives me a lot of laughs  their items are never pristine... i've bought from them a lot and everything has some degree of wear. anyhoo... i bought two items from fashionphile a few months ago and they were both listed in "excellent" condition. when i got them, one had a visible tear in the lining and the other had cracked canvas. neither of these items had defects listed. i sent them back for a refund with the reason why and pointed out the defects. the items were re-listed with no mention of the defects at all. i shop from them tons, and was rather disappointed to see that they would relist damaged items in the same condition and with no mention of the issues... it's not "excellent" if it's torn and not even mentioned



I completely agree with this!!! Yoogi's has some really worn bags; I submitted a bag to them months ago and it got rejected because it was "too old". I go on their site to look up the bag model and they've sold ones that are in worse condition than the one I submitted (not to mention they were overpriced for the condition they were in)!

As for Fashionphile, I've never bought anything from them because their pictures are terribly deceiving and their descriptions are not always clear. I've submitted several items to them and I've always told them the flaws...the pics they post on my items never show the flaws and make them look better than it actually is. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I get paid from Fashionphile, but I can't imagine selling my items to customers who have absolutely no idea what the item truly looks like.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bernz84 said:


> I completely agree with this!!! Yoogi's has some really worn bags; I submitted a bag to them months ago and it got rejected because it was "too old". I go on their site to look up the bag model and they've sold ones that are in worse condition than the one I submitted (not to mention they were overpriced for the condition they were in)!



lol, oh yeah! same experience ... i submitted a barely used chanel that was a 10-year old model, but it was rejected for being "too old." but they had 4 others listed at that time and one came up the week after?! meanwhile i purchased a 25 year old chanel from them that same week in really bad condition (i posted pics here someplace). maybe they just auto-reject with any reason when they have enough of a particular item in stock? i tried to sell them back an item i had bought from them maybe 2 years afterwards and got the "too old" message too. what?! you sold me a bag you won't even take back? i have no idea what yoogi's looks like, but yoogi's seems small-time in comparison to FF. FF has huge warehouses and stores. the yoogi's business model isn't as perfected as FF for sure. i shop FF about 80% and yoogi's about 10%. at least they both have great return policies


----------



## caannie

bernz84 said:


> I completely agree with this!!! Yoogi's has some really worn bags; I submitted a bag to them months ago and it got rejected because it was "too old". I go on their site to look up the bag model and they've sold ones that are in worse condition than the one I submitted (not to mention they were overpriced for the condition they were in)!
> 
> As for Fashionphile, I've never bought anything from them because their pictures are terribly deceiving and their descriptions are not always clear. I've submitted several items to them and I've always told them the flaws...the pics they post on my items never show the flaws and make them look better than it actually is. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I get paid from Fashionphile, but I can't imagine selling my items to customers who have absolutely no idea what the item truly looks like.


Yoogis and Fashionphile's quotes are usually good for me since all of my stuff is bought secondhand to begin with, usually. Sometimes I even break even. Agree with FP's descriptions lately being too vague. They'll list something as "very good" then list in the description things like ink marks, corner wear, marks inside, water stains, etc... But never detailed enough in the pictures. I've found great things from both sellers but you have to be very vigilant, blow up the pictures, etc...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

bernz84 said:


> Ebay and Tradesy buyers are the worst. After this experience I'm never going to consign and sell my bags online anymore. I'll just take it to my local consignment store instead.


I hear you. Selling online makes us release at lot of control with the items we are selling.  I am so close to being done with selling handbags, and then I will only participate in the resale market as a buyer.  I have met some iffy buyers on Tradesy that seemed more likely to want to return.  That makes resaling tiring at time, but the work is worth the joy of selling it for me. I am happy with the buyers that chose my bag on Tradesy, though.  They caused me no problems, and I got happy responses from some buyers.  I am coming back to keeping all of my bags and wearing them to I can't use them no more.  I don 't see selling to consignment stores in my future.


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> lol, oh yeah! same experience ... i submitted a barely used chanel that was a 10-year old model, but it was rejected for being "too old." but they had 4 others listed at that time and one came up the week after?! meanwhile i purchased a 25 year old chanel from them that same week in really bad condition (i posted pics here someplace). maybe they just auto-reject with any reason when they have enough of a particular item in stock? i tried to sell them back an item i had bought from them maybe 2 years afterwards and got the "too old" message too. what?! you sold me a bag you won't even take back? i have no idea what yoogi's looks like, but yoogi's seems small-time in comparison to FF. FF has huge warehouses and stores. the yoogi's business model isn't as perfected as FF for sure. i shop FF about 80% and yoogi's about 10%. at least they both have great return policies



Maybe they rejected, because in their experience that particular style bag moves slow (especially if they have 4 listed)? But then it doesn't explain why an exact one was listed a week later  . Was that bag in better condition than yours?

In my experience, it's usually better to sell to Fashionphile and buy from Yoogi's (only talking about prices here). Yoogi's prices are usually cheaper and I believe they never lists anything above retail (anyone, correct me if I'm wrong), something I can't say about Fashionphile.
I've sold to both (don't want to take chances with scam buyers out there), but have never bought anything from either of them. If I want a good deal, I'd go hunting  Ebay, Posh, Tradesy, etc. So far, I've only bought pre-owned bags that I can authenticate myself, 'cause if I have to wait for the authentication to come back, the deal's already gone.
In cases where both Fashionphile and Yoogi's insultingly lowballed me, I've had great success selling on VC. They took a large cut, but I still came out way ahead compared to the quotes from F and Y.
Damn, I miss Shop-Hers.


----------



## ironic568

Fashionphile : take an additional 10% off any item that is currently at 30% off.
Code: FPVIP10


----------



## NANI1972

When wanting a quote from fashion file will they automatically give you a quote for both buyout and consignment?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I buy from FF a ton, and one thing people rarely point out about them (that i love about their business) is that they will buy back any item they sell to you. you have 3 months to use the item and wear it and if you want to get your money out they take it back, but at 30% less than what you paid. it's not ideal to lose like that, but it has helped me get rid of some bags that i really didn't love after using them, and would never be able to resell easily. kind of like that bag/borrow/steal site, i think. it's like giving you a loaner and you can keep or not. i rarely exercise the option, but i have and like that they offer it. with ebay or tradesy or even yoogi's and etc. you don't have options.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NANI1972 said:


> When wanting a quote from fashion file will they automatically give you a quote for both buyout and consignment?


yes


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I buy from FF a ton, and one thing people rarely point out about them (that i love about their business) is that they will buy back any item they sell to you. you have 3 months to use the item and wear it and if you want to get your money out they take it back, but at 30% less than what you paid. it's not ideal to lose like that, but it has helped me get rid of some bags that i really didn't love after using them, and would never be able to resell easily. kind of like that bag/borrow/steal site, i think. it's like giving you a loaner and you can keep or not. i rarely exercise the option, but i have and like that they offer it. with ebay or tradesy or even yoogi's and etc. you don't have options.



You're right, I have to give them that, although 30 % is pretty tough to swallow after only 3 months. I guess the higher the price you bought the item for, the more it sucks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ironic568 said:


> You're right, I have to give them that, although 30 % is pretty tough to swallow after only 3 months. I guess the higher the price you bought the item for, the more it sucks.


that's the secret! buy it low and the loss is lower


----------



## kemilia

NANI1972 said:


> When wanting a quote from fashion file will they automatically give you a quote for both buyout and consignment?


That's what has always happened with me--2 different quotes. Then I make my choice.


----------



## NANI1972

Wow just received some quotes back, ridiculous! A few examples: offered to buy out a NWT fendi hobo bag that retails for $1450, they offered me a $50 buyout. A limited edition Prada bag in excellent condition that retails for $3550, they offered buyout $700, consign $750. AW Rocco NWT $100 buyout. Guess I'll not be doing business with them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NANI1972 said:


> Wow just received some quotes back, ridiculous! A few examples: offered to buy out a NWT fendi hobo bag that retails for $1450, they offered me a $50 buyout. A limited edition Prada bag in excellent condition that retails for $3550, they offered buyout $700, consign $750. AW Rocco NWT $100 buyout. Guess I'll not be doing business with them.


are your bags vintage or older models? that $50 doesn't seem realistic unless it's for a really old bag no one would buy? i think a lot of people get stunned by quotes for consignment/sale - many women are like cattle led to believe their bags are all worth a lot. it hurts to see they aren't. i think on a brand new gucci disco they offered like 250... sometimes their quotes are just really too low


----------



## NANI1972

The fendi and Prada bag were bought last year.
Yoogis offered me substantially more for the bags. I'm just sharing the  lowball quotes I got from FP.

And I'm not cattle, thanks.


----------



## caannie

NANI1972 said:


> The fendi and Prada bag were bought last year.
> Yoogis offered me substantially more for the bags. I'm just sharing the  lowball quotes I got from FP.
> 
> And I'm not cattle, thanks.


I don't think FP is as interested in buying Fendi and Prada as they are Chanel or LV. Yoogis is more open to all brands, but it's hit or miss who will offer more. If you compare your offers to retail it will certainly be disappointing. My rule of thumb is find the average of what a bag is selling for on EBay, subtract about 30% and expect something in that range for your offer.


----------



## vernis-lover

I've historically had much better quotes from Yoogis.  I think probably out of 10 items I've consigned, FP got one of them.  I've just asked for quotes for an LV bag (I'm aware it's not the "in thing" so I wasn't expecting a fortune) but Yoogis quote was almost double FPs. Guess where it's going? And I don't pay PP fees to receive money from Yoogis whereas I do from FP.


----------



## bernz84

Something must be in the air for Yoogi's because they actually bought out one of my bags and offered a substantially higher price than Fashionphile...like, 30 percent more. I was surprised because I'm so used to getting rejected by Yoogi's.

I was actually a little miffed at the offer fashionphile gave me for my bag because they based the price of my bag to ones they had in stock in much worse condition. When I sent the bag in to Yoogi's, they paid me out with the best price they offered. So I guess it really is random as to which consignment will pay the most.


----------



## caannie

I recently sold 4 LV items to consigners. I got quotes from FP and YC. On this occasion, 3 items went to FP and one to YC. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder and some things are going faster and at a higher price on one site vs. the other. In particular I had an item that I noticed was selling (and sold) very high on FP, so of course I was interested to see what they would give me for it! I got a $300 payout, they sold it for $625 in about an hour. I probably should've consigned, but you never know how long something will take to sell.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> I recently sold 4 LV items to consigners. I got quotes from FP and YC. On this occasion, 3 items went to FP and one to YC. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder and some things are going faster and at a higher price on one site vs. the other. In particular I had an item that I noticed was selling (and sold) very high on FP, so of course I was interested to see what they would give me for it! I got a $300 payout, they sold it for $625 in about an hour. I probably should've consigned, but you never know how long something will take to sell.




A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush..
You never know on these sites exactly how long it will take to sell... think you did fine with that buyout!!
And have the other bags sold on YC?


----------



## caannie

The other three items haven't even been listed yet on FP or YC. I usually just take the direct buy, I don't have that kind of patience.


----------



## allgirl562

https://www.fashionphile.com/gucci-monogram-medium-new-britt-hobo-dark-brown-121215

Hi - I was wondering if someone could authentic this bag for me please. I have it on layaway right now but something about it just doesnt look right to me. Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rouge H

You may want to post your link in the Gucci thread for authentication.


allgirl562 said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/gucci-monogram-medium-new-britt-hobo-dark-brown-121215
> 
> Hi - I was wondering if someone could authentic this bag for me please. I have it on layaway right now but something about it just doesnt look right to me. Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## allgirl562

Thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

looks like their new facility is up and open? purchased a few days ago and now it's coming from Oceanside instead of Carlsbad?


----------



## bernz84

vernis-lover said:


> I've historically had much better quotes from Yoogis.  I think probably out of 10 items I've consigned, FP got one of them.  I've just asked for quotes for an LV bag (I'm aware it's not the "in thing" so I wasn't expecting a fortune) but Yoogis quote was almost double FPs. Guess where it's going? And I don't pay PP fees to receive money from Yoogis whereas I do from FP.



I wish I had known this. I am waiting for my check in the mail (they said it was issued early this week) and it is driving me insane! Meanwhile, my bag I consigned has already been bought and sold


----------



## missyb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> looks like their new facility is up and open? purchased a few days ago and now it's coming from Oceanside instead of Carlsbad?



Yes it been open a few weeks.


----------



## missyb

bernz84 said:


> I wish I had known this. I am waiting for my check in the mail (they said it was issued early this week) and it is driving me insane! Meanwhile, my bag I consigned has already been bought and sold



When ever I sell to FP they deposit directly in my bank account and I've never had any issues.


----------



## bernz84

missyb said:


> When ever I sell to FP they deposit directly in my bank account and I've never had any issues.



Oh, lol, sorry, was referring to Yoogi's. I didn't know that they didn't charge fees when issuing payment via PayPal. Had I known this I would've opt to do this instead of having them mail me a check. I've been waiting 4-5 days now and it is still not in my mailbox. Unfortunately, I cannot contact them until 10 days after the check has been issued. 

Granted, I know I am being impatient but I'd like to have my money now


----------



## missyb

bernz84 said:


> Oh, lol, sorry, was referring to Yoogi's. I didn't know that they didn't charge fees when issuing payment via PayPal. Had I known this I would've opt to do this instead of having them mail me a check. I've been waiting 4-5 days now and it is still not in my mailbox. Unfortunately, I cannot contact them until 10 days after the check has been issued.
> 
> Granted, I know I am being impatient but I'd like to have my money now



I haven't really dealt with yoogis much. The only issue I've ever had was a few weeks ago when FP moved to their new space and it took awhile for something to get paid out. When I called she said they were a bit backed up from the move.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

missyb said:


> When ever I sell to FP they deposit directly in my bank account and I've never had any issues.



so, just to verify, FF doesn't charge paypal fees? i always get checks b/c i was afraid they did. waiting on 2 checks right now and paypal would be so much better!


----------



## allgirl562

missyb said:


> I haven't really dealt with yoogis much. The only issue I've ever had was a few weeks ago when FP moved to their new space and it took awhile for something to get paid out. When I called she said they were a bit backed up from the move.


I received a t/c in response to my email about authenticity but I was at work and unable to answer. When I called back I was asked if I could call back tomorrow. I felt that was a little unprofessional, Also they have some Chanel earrings for sale with no Chanel tag on the earrings and are obviously fake. I'm really worried!


----------



## bernz84

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, just to verify, FF doesn't charge paypal fees? i always get checks b/c i was afraid they did. waiting on 2 checks right now and paypal would be so much better!



No, FF charges PayPal fees, Yoogi's (apparently) does not. Which sucks because I sold a bag to Yoogi's and I am waiting on their check. The very latest they could've mailed it was Tuesday but it's Friday now and I still have nothing.

I am just being impatient, that's all. It's just annoying because I sold this bag to fund something else.


----------



## matahari

Yoogis is a class act I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bernz84 said:


> No, FF charges PayPal fees, Yoogi's (apparently) does not. Which sucks because I sold a bag to Yoogi's and I am waiting on their check. The very latest they could've mailed it was Tuesday but it's Friday now and I still have nothing.
> 
> I am just being impatient, that's all. It's just annoying because I sold this bag to fund something else.



Yoogis definitely does not charge PP fees. I used to get paid by checks as well, but since I am on the other side of the country, sometimes it takes about 2 weeks for the check to arrive from the time it is checked-in (that's quite some time). I think if you click on the paypal option there's a text (?) that pops up on the side that says something like "no fees" (or maybe it's in their FAQs). Either way, pp is definitely faster. They issue payment about 2 days after item is checked-in, the time is takes to transfer the paypal balance to my bank account is another business day, so in total 3 days.


----------



## vernis-lover

ThisVNchick said:


> Yoogis definitely does not charge PP fees. I used to get paid by checks as well, but since I am on the other side of the country, sometimes it takes about 2 weeks for the check to arrive from the time it is checked-in (that's quite some time). I think if you click on the paypal option there's a text (?) that pops up on the side that says something like "no fees" (or maybe it's in their FAQs). Either way, pp is definitely faster. They issue payment about 2 days after item is checked-in, the time is takes to transfer the paypal balance to my bank account is another business day, so in total 3 days.



That's pretty old fashioned for PP.  When you withdraw here, it's in your bank account within seconds.


----------



## caannie

vernis-lover said:


> That's pretty old fashioned for PP. When you withdraw here, it's in your bank account within seconds.


 Wow! I wish! In the US it takes at least 2 days for it to appear in your bank account.


matahari said:


> Yoogis is a class act I've never had a problem with them.


Agreed! Recently they rejected a couple of my items, just because they were things they felt wouldn't sell at a fair market price, and they told me that and were very nice about it. I appreciate their kindness.


----------



## bernz84

ThisVNchick said:


> Yoogis definitely does not charge PP fees. I used to get paid by checks as well, but since I am on the other side of the country, sometimes it takes about 2 weeks for the check to arrive from the time it is checked-in (that's quite some time). I think if you click on the paypal option there's a text (?) that pops up on the side that says something like "no fees" (or maybe it's in their FAQs). Either way, pp is definitely faster. They issue payment about 2 days after item is checked-in, the time is takes to transfer the paypal balance to my bank account is another business day, so in total 3 days.



Thanks for the info! I will go ahead and make note of this the next time I consign.

And oddly enough, my check did arrive today, albeit it was posted on Wednesday, not the supposed Monday or Tuesday that I had thought. Had I known that the check was actually mailed out Wednesday I would probably have been less antsy. In any case I deposited it asap.

Overall, I think I prefer Yoogi's buyout process over Fashionphile, despite my initial confusion with the check being issued. The process is much more methodical than Fashionphile. I also appreciate that Yoogi's gave me a $50 off coupon if I ever decide to purchase from them...I don't really plan to since I normally don't buy from consignments, but the gesture was nice. Fashionphile never gave me a coupon, lol; not that I really would ever buy from them.


----------



## caannie

So I've seen a lot of people complain about ridiculously low offers from several of the major consigners. I try to be reasonable and realize we are dealing with a second hand market and the market drives value. But recently I submitted a watch for consignment to several sites. The watch retails for over $16K. The lowest BIN price on Ebay for it is $13K, and on other online stores is around $10K. So I was hoping for at least $5500 buy out price (considering that would be around $9k sales price, making it the cheapest online!) So far I've gotten a buy out offer of $3000 and a consignment offer of $4000. Uh, no...


----------



## bernz84

caannie said:


> So I've seen a lot of people complain about ridiculously low offers from several of the major consigners. I try to be reasonable and realize we are dealing with a second hand market and the market drives value. But recently I submitted a watch for consignment to several sites. The watch retails for over $16K. The lowest BIN price on Ebay for it is $13K, and on other online stores is around $10K. So I was hoping for at least $5500 buy out price (considering that would be around $9k sales price, making it the cheapest online!) So far I've gotten a buy out offer of $3000 and a consignment offer of $4000. Uh, no...



Yep, I try to be reasonable, too, but the offers lately have been so unfairly low. The latest bag I tried to consign was so insulting from both Fashionphile and Yoogi's I just sold it myself on Tradesy. The gal who got it got a great deal considering the bag is at least $1K on eBay and I sold it to her for much less than that.

I get that you take a loss when you opt to consign, but the low buyout offers don't make sense to me (assuming that they will price your item at 30-50 percent more in their store). I really doubt they were going to price my bag double the buyout price they offered me in their store :eyeroll:


----------



## bedhead

caannie said:


> So I've seen a lot of people complain about ridiculously low offers from several of the major consigners. I try to be reasonable and realize we are dealing with a second hand market and the market drives value. But recently I submitted a watch for consignment to several sites. The watch retails for over $16K. The lowest BIN price on Ebay for it is $13K, and on other online stores is around $10K. So I was hoping for at least $5500 buy out price (considering that would be around $9k sales price, making it the cheapest online!) So far I've gotten a buy out offer of $3000 and a consignment offer of $4000. Uh, no...


Have you tried contacting some of the sites that specialize in watches? I find that watches tend to be undervalued on fashion consignment sites.


----------



## caannie

bedhead said:


> Have you tried contacting some of the sites that specialize in watches? I find that watches tend to be undervalued on fashion consignment sites.


Any site recommendations for watches? Thanks!


----------



## bedhead

caannie said:


> Any site recommendations for watches? Thanks!





caannie said:


> Any site recommendations for watches? Thanks!


Crown & Caliber, Tourneau, Govberg Jewelers (they have an app that will give you quotes). You can also check Chrono24 (dealer network, kind of like Malleries but for watches) to get a sense of what a pre-owned version of the watch is going for outside of eBay.


----------



## teenagebaby

Hey everyone!! I'm thinking of buying a chanel boy on fashionphile but I'm worried I'm going to get hit with a massive custom charge since the item is in the $5000 range. I'm also purchasing from Canada. I would love to hear what your experience was purchasing from fashionphile, the customs, the return policy, the good the bad. 
Please share!!!!


----------



## Olgita

I have bought from and sold to fashionphile in the past and all of my experiences have been very professional. If their prices suit you, I would recommend them. I do not know anything about customs as I lived in the US.


----------



## chicnfab

I'm from Calgary.. I just purchased 2 weeks ago or so.. I have to pay 5% gst on top of whatever the Canadian price came out in the bag.. I'm not sure if you'll pay custom fees coz it's 5k.. I never pay custom fees since it's only 3500 cad.. I never return anything.. I'm satisfied customer.. All my bags are from holt Calgary but to be honest I'm enjoying the wide variation on pre loved market..I only shopped at fashionphile for pre loved goods.. So far I have 3 bags from them. Returning for me is not my option since I already paying taxes and shipping in that sense I will loose albeit money.(that's just me)..and like I said I'm satisfied with my purchases. 2 wks ago I bought 2 from them but I did 2 purchases since I felt in that way I will not be charged for custom fees...hth..


----------



## Minty Tea

Depending on how the seller ships it, you can be charged with duty which is about 20% depending on where you live.  Have a read through this as it was discussed about Canadians buying from US sites. There's a link to calculating the total cost of buying an item and shipping it into Canada. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-us-consignment-website.948144/#post-30451695


----------



## vernis-lover

caannie said:


> So I've seen a lot of people complain about ridiculously low offers from several of the major consigners. I try to be reasonable and realize we are dealing with a second hand market and the market drives value. But recently I submitted a watch for consignment to several sites. The watch retails for over $16K. The lowest BIN price on Ebay for it is $13K, and on other online stores is around $10K. So I was hoping for at least $5500 buy out price (considering that would be around $9k sales price, making it the cheapest online!) So far I've gotten a buy out offer of $3000 and a consignment offer of $4000. Uh, no...


Just asked for quotes for an item. FP quoted $125; Yoogis quoted more than three times as much.  I've heard of buy low and sell high FP but that's just a joke!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vernis-lover said:


> Just asked for quotes for an item. FP quoted $125; Yoogis quoted more than three times as much.  I've heard of buy low and sell high FP but that's just a joke!


FP really only offers high for chanel/lv/hermes.


----------



## bernz84

ccbaggirl89 said:


> FP really only offers high for chanel/lv/hermes.


I think they've been offering pretty low buyouts across the board right now, at least with LV. I was so disappointed with the offers I've had for my LV lately that I had to take my business with Yoogi's and Tradesy.


----------



## vernis-lover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> FP really only offers high for chanel/lv/hermes.


It was LV!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vernis-lover said:


> It was LV!


you might want to look on the site (and others you want to consign with) to see how many of your model they have up. for example, they were offering high buyouts for LV PM's for a while, but now they are flooded with them, have listed many under retail (like 1300-1400), and the offers for buyout of that item will now be consistently lower b/c they aren't rare on the secondary market. if they have a lot of your item they can't buy it high. that's just another suggestion to sometimes get a higher quote from any place - look at a site's inventory first. i've been insulted by quotes too (mainly from yoogi's) and it's depressing initially


----------



## vernis-lover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you might want to look on the site (and others you want to consign with) to see how many of your model they have up. for example, they were offering high buyouts for LV PM's for a while, but now they are flooded with them, have listed many under retail (like 1300-1400), and the offers for buyout of that item will now be consistently lower b/c they aren't rare on the secondary market. if they have a lot of your item they can't buy it high. that's just another suggestion to sometimes get a higher quote from any place - look at a site's inventory first. i've been insulted by quotes too (mainly from yoogi's) and it's depressing initially


Thanks but they have zero inventory of what I asked for a quote for. I just think they are low-balling at the moment (although, to be fair, have been doing so for a while).  I always have much more luck with Yoogis and everything I've sent to them sells within a week.


----------



## bernz84

vernis-lover said:


> Thanks but they have zero inventory of what I asked for a quote for. I just think they are low-balling at the moment (although, to be fair, have been doing so for a while).  I always have much more luck with Yoogis and everything I've sent to them sells within a week.



I agree...the last item I tried to consign with them was a special order that was in excellent condition and not even in their inventory. It goes for at least $1K on eBay and Fashionphile offered me a really lowball quote. Even more insulting was that the "regular" items in stock (with heavy patina and obvious wear) were double their quote to me. This was their second low quote to me.

I am realistic to how much consignments ask for and more than once I've consigned with Fashionphile, but the price they gave me for my last item was too low for even me to justify. I had to sell it myself.


----------



## caannie

It may be the major consigners have just too much inventory right now. In the case of my watch, I know one seller has about a dozen of my brand for sale (not the exact same model or style, though). I know the consignment estimates I'm getting are very low in relation to the buy out prices, and I know they are going to list my items higher than that. But most of the stuff I'm selling I don't want to wait around and consign when I can get an immediate buy out. I may go long term on one of my watches though...


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love Fashionphile. They have free shipping and free returns and their bags are always better quality/condition than stated or shown in their photos.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bernz84 said:


> I agree...the last item I tried to consign with them was a special order that was in excellent condition and not even in their inventory. It goes for at least $1K on eBay and Fashionphile offered me a really lowball quote. Even more insulting was that the "regular" items in stock (with heavy patina and obvious wear) were double their quote to me. This was their second low quote to me.
> 
> I am realistic to how much consignments ask for and more than once I've consigned with Fashionphile, but the price they gave me for my last item was too low for even me to justify. I had to sell it myself.


when you say it "goes for 1k on ebay" are you meaning current listings, or sold listings? i always check the sold and never even bother with the current listings anymore b/c sellers can set a price at whatever and never get that. i think with FP, even low quotes, part of it is knowing that your item is getting exposure/excellent photos and traffic. you can have hundreds looking at your bag on FP and much lower on ebay. and you don't have the hassle of returns and buyer remorse, and claims of a fake, etc. not that i'd take a low-ball quote either, but when you weigh the other factors, selling with FP and Yoogi's and etc. - even with low quotes - is sometimes the better option to avoid the hassle. they actually bought out an LV last week from me, i was super happy with their quote. i paid 845 preloved three years ago, and they bought it for 760.


----------



## bernz84

ccbaggirl89 said:


> when you say it "goes for 1k on ebay" are you meaning current listings, or sold listings? i always check the sold and never even bother with the current listings anymore b/c sellers can set a price at whatever and never get that. i think with FP, even low quotes, part of it is knowing that your item is getting exposure/excellent photos and traffic. you can have hundreds looking at your bag on FP and much lower on ebay. and you don't have the hassle of returns and buyer remorse, and claims of a fake, etc. not that i'd take a low-ball quote either, but when you weigh the other factors, selling with FP and Yoogi's and etc. - even with low quotes - is sometimes the better option to avoid the hassle. they actually bought out an LV last week from me, i was super happy with their quote. i paid 845 preloved three years ago, and they bought it for 760.



Without going into too much detail (because I know they have an account here and I don't want to divulge too much information about myself), I also go by what type of inventory they have, comparable items, and how much Fashionphile have sold their previous items for. I do realize that going by what eBay sells/lists is also a good way to understand your item will be priced, but for a well-known consignment who likes to overprice their items due to their reputation in the second-hand market, I would've expected more. Yoogi's was a little bit more realistic and gave me a better quote than Fashionphile (I still wasn't too happy, but whatever); I sold a different bag to Yoogi's for a price I thought was fair and they were able to sell my bag within a few days for double my buyout price.

In any case, it's not worth debating over. I sold it myself and ultimately I got what I wanted for it.


----------



## caannie

bernz84 said:


> Without going into too much detail (because I know they have an account here and I don't want to divulge too much information about myself), I also go by what type of inventory they have, comparable items, and how much Fashionphile have sold their previous items for. I do realize that going by what eBay sells/lists is also a good way to understand your item will be priced, but for a well-known consignment who likes to overprice their items due to their reputation in the second-hand market, I would've expected more. Yoogi's was a little bit more realistic and gave me a better quote than Fashionphile (I still wasn't too happy, but whatever); I sold a different bag to Yoogi's for a price I thought was fair and they were able to sell my bag within a few days for double my buyout price.
> 
> In any case, it's not worth debating over. I sold it myself and ultimately I got what I wanted for it.


 I assume they both have accounts here, probably all the consignment stores do. Since my screen name matches my email among other things, I know they would know who I am. Occasionally I get an offer that is home run, but it's hit or miss based on how much the seller values my item. I've had great items get bad offers, and what I thought was a common, mundane item get a great offer. Supply and demand, I guess.


----------



## BeenBurned

bernz84 said:


> Without going into too much detail (because I know they have an account here and I don't want to divulge too much information about myself), I also go by what type of inventory they have, comparable items, and how much Fashionphile have sold their previous items for. I do realize that going by what eBay sells/lists is also a good way to understand your item will be priced, *but for a well-known consignment who likes to overprice their items due to their reputation in the second-hand market, I would've expected more.* Yoogi's was a little bit more realistic and gave me a better quote than Fashionphile (I still wasn't too happy, but whatever); I sold a different bag to Yoogi's for a price I thought was fair and they were able to sell my bag within a few days for double my buyout price.
> 
> In any case, it's not worth debating over. I sold it myself and ultimately I got what I wanted for it.


I've never used nor solicited a price from FP or Yoogi's but I just want to comment on your complaint. 

When a business is a (your words) "well-known consignment store" who can get more money for their items "due to their reputation," that works to their benefit. And many sellers on ebay and other sites are able to get more for their items because of their experience and earned reputation. It's the nature of the business. But that doesn't mean they have to offer you what you think your item is worth just because they can resell it for more than you can. You have the option (and the right) to decline or ignore their offers if you consider them to be too lowball. 

What bugs me more than a trusted reseller getting double what i might get for the same item is a seller with fakes who successfully sells their fakes for the same price as my authentic ones!


----------



## ironic568

My apologies if this has been covered before, but did anyone ever had an item on consignment with FP and it was not sold after 3 months? What did they do with your item after that?
I've sold quite some few things to PF and the majority of times I chose for buyout. For those times that I picked consignment, items were always sold within the 1st month.
So what just happened to me last week was interesting.
So I requested a quote for a piece of jewelry and got this:
Buyout $225
Consignment $275 - $315
Not in need of the funds at that moment, I opted for consignment, 'cause hey... even if I got 50 bucks more, it's still 50 bucks more.
Turned out, item wasn't as popular and after 3 rounds of 10% discount and still no buyer, FP deposited my in account the amount of $225 (the original buyout offer) and jacked up the price on their website to $450 (their starting price of which 30% is $315).
I always thought they would return the item, or put it for auction on Ebay if it doesn't sell.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## PikaboICU

ironic568 said:


> My apologies if this has been covered before, but did anyone ever had an item on consignment with FP and it was not sold after 3 months? What did they do with your item after that?
> I've sold quite some few things to PF and the majority of times I chose for buyout. For those times that I picked consignment, items were always sold within the 1st month.
> So what just happened to me last week was interesting.
> So I requested a quote for a piece of jewelry and got this:
> Buyout $225
> Consignment $275 - $315
> Not in need of the funds at that moment, I opted for consignment, 'cause hey... even if I got 50 bucks more, it's still 50 bucks more.
> Turned out, item wasn't as popular and after 3 rounds of 10% discount and still no buyer, FP deposited my in account the amount of $225 (the original buyout offer) and jacked up the price on their website to $450 (their starting price of which 30% is $315).
> I always thought they would return the item, or put it for auction on Ebay if it doesn't sell.
> Has this happened to anyone else?




Perhaps they made a mistake there as per their UA/Terms:
*What if my Consignment item(s) does not sell?*
_The majority of Fashionphile Consignment items sell before the 90-day consignment term ends. However, if an item(s) remains unsold, Fashionphile will contact you to discuss keeping it available for sale at a reduced price or returning the item to you. Please note that Fashionphile sells thousands of items on consignment and only a few items have been returned due to inability to sell.
_
If you want the item returned, you should contact them and explain their mistake.
That's what I would do if I was unhappy with the amount & wanted my item returned.


----------



## ironic568

PikaboICU said:


> Perhaps they made a mistake there as per their UA/Terms:
> *What if my Consignment item(s) does not sell?*
> _The majority of Fashionphile Consignment items sell before the 90-day consignment term ends. However, if an item(s) remains unsold, Fashionphile will contact you to discuss keeping it available for sale at a reduced price or returning the item to you. Please note that Fashionphile sells thousands of items on consignment and only a few items have been returned due to inability to sell.
> _
> If you want the item returned, you should contact them and explain their mistake.
> That's what I would do if I was unhappy with the amount & wanted my item returned.



Nah, I'm fine with the buyout price. Once the item has been sent in, I just want them to get rid of it for me .
And I still got $4.50 more than if my item was sold at 30% discount .
I just wondered if this was their normal way of handling unsold items after 90 days. Very odd.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## abl13

Am I the only one that is annoyed that they ALWAYS ship with signature confirmation? This time it is for a $400 piece of jewelry and I called FedEx and they won't reroute the package to a store where I can pick it up. So unless they attempt delivery first thing in the morning I have to wait 3 business days and then try to pick it up at the facility where it is being held after. It's just a hassle for nothing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

abl13 said:


> Am I the only one that is annoyed that they ALWAYS ship with signature confirmation? This time it is for a $400 piece of jewelry and I called FedEx and they won't reroute the package to a store where I can pick it up. So unless they attempt delivery first thing in the morning I have to wait 3 business days and then try to pick it up at the facility where it is being held after. It's just a hassle for nothing.


when you place an order, in the comments box, just tell them to hold it a local fedfex facility for you and provide them the address and phone number for the location you want. just say SHIP TO FEDEX FOR ME so they see the note, and then give the address. it arrives to FedEx on the day it would arrive to your home, no extended wait. i learned this trick a few years ago after having the same 'must be home to sign' issue with them. but, honestly, their practice is commonplace and it's for security; it makes more sense than having a package just left. you can do the same for Yoogi's, TRR, etc. it's a great way to not be home and still get the package on the same delivery day


----------



## emilymg

Ladies I'm asking for some advice, wondering if anyone can help me 
I sent a bag to fashionphile for $1500 buy out. they received it Monday and I got an email saying that they have it. Well today I notice the bag is already listed on their site for sale. I haven't received payment yet. Do they often list items before they issue payment? I logged onto my dash board and notice they suddenly have my item listed as $1100 buy out, which it was at $1500 when I mailed it to them. Feeling stressed.


----------



## caannie

Ut oh... I was going to ask if you were sure it was your item they listed and not just another one exactly like it, but the $1100 buy out instead of $1500 sounds like you'll need to make a phone call...
Have you checked to see if you have a "balance" yet? The unpaid amount usually sits out there as a site credit for a day or two.


----------



## emilymg

I can tell it is my item because it had a very specific mark on it  sigh.


----------



## Rouge H

I was told they process payments on Thursday's.


----------



## bernz84

emilymg said:


> Ladies I'm asking for some advice, wondering if anyone can help me
> I sent a bag to fashionphile for $1500 buy out. they received it Monday and I got an email saying that they have it. Well today I notice the bag is already listed on their site for sale. I haven't received payment yet. Do they often list items before they issue payment? I logged onto my dash board and notice they suddenly have my item listed as $1100 buy out, which it was at $1500 when I mailed it to them. Feeling stressed.


Call them!!! Seriously, if it were me, I would be livid. You didn't agree to send in your bag for $1100; even if there was a good reason why they had to drop the buyout price, they should've let you know that before they even listed it.

It could be an honest mistake, but ugh, it makes them look REALLY shady.


----------



## caannie

Rouge H said:


> I was told they process payments on Thursday's.


I get my payouts direct deposited and they processed mine Monday and it was in the bank today. I think it depends how you get paid.


bernz84 said:


> Call them!!! Seriously, if it were me, I would be livid. You didn't agree to send in your bag for $1100; even if there was a good reason why they had to drop the buyout price, they should've let you know that before they even listed it.
> 
> It could be an honest mistake, but ugh, it makes them look REALLY shady.


 At very least they should contact you and have you approve a lower buy out price first. But my guess is that it's just a screw up and a phone call should fix it. But in the future I'm printing their offers out.


----------



## emilymg

I will call when they open. It doesn't even list on my dashboard that I sold them anything, I just have one pending offer for the bag I sent them, that lists the buy out at a lower price than I agreed to. It also lists an inaccurate date that I sent pictures for a quote (Lists Sept 30 but I got the quote in early september) They shouldn't list my bag if they didn't even buy it yet. I don't want to wait til Thursday to get my money and see it $400 shorter than I agreed to.


----------



## BeenBurned

emilymg said:


> Ladies I'm asking for some advice, wondering if anyone can help me
> I sent a bag to fashionphile for $1500 buy out. they received it Monday and I got an email saying that they have it. Well today I notice the bag is already listed on their site for sale. I haven't received payment yet. Do they often list items before they issue payment? I logged onto my dash board and notice they suddenly have my item listed as $1100 buy out, which it was at $1500 when I mailed it to them. Feeling stressed.





emilymg said:


> I can tell it is my item because it had a very specific mark on it  sigh.


Can you send them a screenshot of the buyout offer and ask, "WTF?"


----------



## bernz84

caannie said:


> I get my payouts direct deposited and they processed mine Monday and it was in the bank today. I think it depends how you get paid.
> At very least they should contact you and have you approve a lower buy out price first. But my guess is that it's just a screw up and a phone call should fix it. But in the future I'm printing their offers out.


Oh, I always keep documentation of what they quote me. Even though I've consigned with them multiple times, I don't really trust them. I hate to say this about them because they usually give great quotes, but I really don't.



emilymg said:


> I will call when they open. It doesn't even list on my dashboard that I sold them anything, I just have one pending offer for the bag I sent them, that lists the buy out at a lower price than I agreed to. It also lists an inaccurate date that I sent pictures for a quote (Lists Sept 30 but I got the quote in early september) They shouldn't list my bag if they didn't even buy it yet. I don't want to wait til Thursday to get my money and see it $400 shorter than I agreed to.


Anything sold won't get updated from pending until they pay you out. At least, that's how it looks like on my end every time they've bought from me.


----------



## emilymg

Ok so I just called fashionphile and they confirmed that I would be receiving $1500. My account still says the buyout for my bag is $1100. It appears they lowered the quote after I already sent the bag in. Will be happy to receive the $1500 and will document everything better in the future.


----------



## BeenBurned

emilymg said:


> Ok so I just called fashionphile and they confirmed that I would be receiving $1500. My account still says the buyout for my bag is $1100. It appears they lowered the quote after I already sent the bag in. Will be happy to receive the $1500 and will document everything better in the future.


I hope they follow through on their promise of $1500. Did they possibly send an email confirmation after the call?


----------



## nyp12

my colleague got a fake bag on fashionphile as well - stay clear! 

buy what you can afford from the retailer, buying from these online retailers is a can of worms!


----------



## onepiece101

Just wondering if anyone has sold anything to their outlet store yet and had a good experience (fast payment, etc.)? I sent in a quote for a Phillip Lim item I wasn't sure they'd take but then got an offer that they would buy the item and it will be sold at their outlet.


----------



## Toby93

nyp12 said:


> my colleague got a fake bag on fashionphile as well - stay clear!
> 
> buy what you can afford from the retailer, buying from these online retailers is a can of worms!


There are a lot of reputable resellers who carry authentic items.  What was it your colleague bought?  Did they have it authenticated?  If you buy anywhere but the boutique then you should always have it authenticated by a third party.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I've had only had good experiences with buy outs, listings, returns and payments.


----------



## uadjit

onepiece101 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has sold anything to their outlet store yet and had a good experience (fast payment, etc.)? I sent in a quote for a Phillip Lim item I wasn't sure they'd take but then got an offer that they would buy the item and it will be sold at their outlet.


I sold a pair of Valentino shoes that they said were going to the outlet . They processed them along with my other items that were destined for the regular FP site and everything else was exactly the same (except that the lower payout).


----------



## Fikaccnut

I get that Jimmy Choo isn't in high demand like it used to be, but a $50 offer for a barely-used bag that retailed $1500 is a little nuts (especially when they have the same bag on sale for $475 right now). I understand offering low so they can make a profit, but offering at 10% of their listing price is a little offensive. I didn't expect much - $125, $150 on the high end - but $50? Come on.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Fikaccnut said:


> I get that Jimmy Choo isn't in high demand like it used to be, but a $50 offer for a barely-used bag that retailed $1500 is a little nuts (especially when they have the same bag on sale for $475 right now). I understand offering low so they can make a profit, but offering at 10% of their listing price is a little offensive. I didn't expect much - $125, $150 on the high end - but $50? Come on.



Yeah that's offensive. I hope you can get a better offer somewhere else!


----------



## caannie

Sometimes I think the usual person making offers and evaluating items goes on vacation or something, and I don't mean just at Fashionphile, either! Often I'll get quotes for items that I see are selling for a high price, and they'll offer me 50% of what they are selling it for, even though mine is in better condition than the one listed. And I'll check to see if they have a glut of that particular first, but there's only one! So their offer makes no sense.
Recently they offered me over $1500 for several items which was a good quote. I waited several days to check another consigner's offer... And they offered less than $1000 for the same items. It's hit or miss.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fikaccnut said:


> I get that Jimmy Choo isn't in high demand like it used to be, but a $50 offer for a barely-used bag that retailed $1500 is a little nuts (especially when they have the same bag on sale for $475 right now). I understand offering low so they can make a profit, but offering at 10% of their listing price is a little offensive. I didn't expect much - $125, $150 on the high end - but $50? Come on.


well, if they have the same bag on their site right now for 475 that means they are offering between 125-150 for the people who consigned those bags, which was your target. buyout is always lower than consignment.


----------



## Fikaccnut

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, if they have the same bag on their site right now for 475 that means they are offering between 125-150 for the people who consigned those bags, which was your target. buyout is always lower than consignment.



They didn't even offer me consignment, just buyout. I would have taken consignment had they given me the option.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Fikaccnut said:


> I get that Jimmy Choo isn't in high demand like it used to be, but a $50 offer for a barely-used bag that retailed $1500 is a little nuts (especially when they have the same bag on sale for $475 right now). I understand offering low so they can make a profit, but offering at 10% of their listing price is a little offensive. I didn't expect much - $125, $150 on the high end - but $50? Come on.


Ouch!  That's a painful quote.  I did not think they went that low.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fikaccnut said:


> They didn't even offer me consignment, just buyout. I would have taken consignment had they given me the option.


that's interesting to know. i've never encountered just buyout as an option, i assumed they always offered both. although they one time told me the item would be suitable for ebay auction/outlet and i could go that route, so they basically offered $0 as a starting point


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, if they have the same bag on their site right now for 475 that means they are offering between 125-150 for the people who consigned those bags, which was your target. buyout is always lower than consignment.


 Actually, based on the things I've sold their direct buy offer is usually about 60% of the sales price while consignment is 70%. So even if they were to list her shoes lower, at $400, she should be offered $240 buyout, $200 bare minimum.


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that's interesting to know. i've never encountered just buyout as an option, i assumed they always offered both. although they one time told me the item would be suitable for ebay auction/outlet and i could go that route, so they basically offered $0 as a starting point



I have been offered both just consignment and just buyout


----------



## ThisVNchick

caannie said:


> Actually, based on the things I've sold their direct buy offer is usually about 60% of the sales price while consignment is 70%. So even if they were to list her shoes lower, at $400, she should be offered $240 buyout, $200 bare minimum.



I think sometimes they get lucky and the right buyer comes along and buys it at the jacked up rate but I think for the most part, not a lot of people buy at their initial asking price (unless it is a super rare, sought after item) so I wouldn't assume that that is a good price to say how much your item is worth on the resell market. It seems like they know they're overpricing it (all of the items I've ever watched have gone on sale) and they run discounts/"sales" to give you the illusion that you're getting good deal. Personally, I think last chance section is where prices are more on par with the going rate on eBay (for independent sellers, no professional).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> I think sometimes they get lucky and the right buyer comes along and buys it at the jacked up rate but I think for the most part, not a lot of people buy at their initial asking price (unless it is a super rare, sought after item) so I wouldn't assume that that is a good price to say how much your item is worth on the resell market. It seems like they know they're overpricing it (all of the items I've ever watched have gone on sale) and they run discounts/"sales" to give you the illusion that you're getting good deal. Personally, I think last chance section is where prices are more on par with the going rate on eBay (for independent sellers, no professional).


i agree with this assessment. i'm the shopper that waits for the 10% drop on bags i like. i won't do full price at all, and i worry that at 20-30% it might get purchased. i also like to resell my bags when i don't like them anymore, but a bag sitting at 30% off without interest tells me it'll be a hard resell down the line, so i avoid those. i was really happy though with a recent FP consignment... they increased the price of the bag by way too much... maybe $300 more than it should have been. i figured there was no way someone would buy it at that price, but it was purchased in 4 days. i wondered why a buyer would have paid $300 more for a bag that's readily available?, but whatever. maybe some shoppers don't actually do any research before hitting the purchase button.


----------



## caannie

Hey, I've been trying unsuccessfully to sell a valuable watch for a while. Sent it to Yoogiscloset for consignment (I normally just take a buy out) because I've noticed that pretty much every watch I send them sells very fast. Just checked and my watch was listed today about 5 hours ago and it's already sold! Woohooo! Fashionphile gave me a similar consignment offer, but I've noticed they have a lot of unsold watches right now because I think people do wait for the inevitable discount. Yoogiscloset doesn't always discount things, no matter how much time goes by. That's probably why new listings get snapped up so fast.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i agree with this assessment. i'm the shopper that waits for the 10% drop on bags i like. i won't do full price at all, and i worry that at 20-30% it might get purchased. i also like to resell my bags when i don't like them anymore, but a bag sitting at 30% off without interest tells me it'll be a hard resell down the line, so i avoid those. i was really happy though with a recent FP consignment... they increased the price of the bag by way too much... maybe $300 more than it should have been. i figured there was no way someone would buy it at that price, but it was purchased in 4 days. i wondered why a buyer would have paid $300 more for a bag that's readily available?, but whatever. maybe some shoppers don't actually do any research before hitting the purchase button.


The buyer could also be a loyal shopper at this store.  Not everybody likes to spend a lot of their time shopping even for a cheaper price.  The price was worth it for the buyer.  Congrats on your sale!  On EBay there are some sellers that depreciate their own bag for maybe a quicker sale.  Sometimes I wonder why they deprecate their own bag, especially the like new ones.  So, I don't think following EBay prices is always the best policy--probably just 85% of the time.


----------



## ironic568

caannie said:


> Hey, I've been trying unsuccessfully to sell a valuable watch for a while. Sent it to Yoogiscloset for consignment (I normally just take a buy out) because I've noticed that pretty much every watch I send them sells very fast. *Just checked and my watch was listed today about 5 hours ago and it's already sold! Woohooo!* Fashionphile gave me a similar consignment offer, but I've noticed they have a lot of unsold watches right now because I think people do wait for the inevitable discount. Yoogiscloset doesn't always discount things, no matter how much time goes by. That's probably why new listings get snapped up so fast.



Isn't this a great feeling! You got the best price for your watch going the consignment route. Congrats


----------



## fige

I've just had the worst experience with fashionphile. I placed a deposit for a Chanel Boy flap on Monday, I finalised the payment yesterday and now I have received an email saying they have cancelled my order! Not only that, they have relisted the item at the full amount (I purchased with a 30% discount). My bank has confirmed the transactions have been processed. If there was a problem, the order shouldn't have gone through on Monday! I needed the bag by next Thursday. If they expect me to pay again though PayPal (essentially having the transaction on my card twice) at a 30% increase then they have to be kidding themselves. Just a warning to others on a tight timeframe!

_We do apologize as it appears something didn’t go according to plan and your order was cancelled. Please be advised as it can take us up to 48 business hours to process your refund and it can take your financial institution up to 7 business days as well. Be advised that you can re-order with us but it must be with a verified Paypal account. Please let us know if you need further assistance._


----------



## ccbaggirl89

fige said:


> I've just had the worst experience with fashionphile. I placed a deposit for a Chanel Boy flap on Monday, I finalised the payment yesterday and now I have received an email saying they have cancelled my order! Not only that, they have relisted the item at the full amount (I purchased with a 30% discount). My bank has confirmed the transactions have been processed. If there was a problem, the order shouldn't have gone through on Monday! I needed the bag by next Thursday. If they expect me to pay again though PayPal (essentially having the transaction on my card twice) at a 30% increase then they have to be kidding themselves. Just a warning to others on a tight timeframe!
> 
> _We do apologize as it appears something didn’t go according to plan and your order was cancelled. Please be advised as it can take us up to 48 business hours to process your refund and it can take your financial institution up to 7 business days as well. Be advised that you can re-order with us but it must be with a verified Paypal account. Please let us know if you need further assistance._


sounds like a payment/paypal issue? it's FP's practice to relist at full price once a 30% item is purchased and then either returned or cancelled. it somehow reverts to the original price and starts the discount cycle all over. if you repurchased the same item they might honor the discount, you could ask. they also ship within a day and do next day delivery for an additional fee, so you can have a bag within 2 days, basically. in any case, better luck w/them next time. they have issues, but overall they are a highly reputable and reliable place to shop.


----------



## fige

Thanks ccbaggirl89, I've asked if they can honour the order but they haven't responded yet. Again, my bank said there was no problem with the transaction (wasn't through PayPal) so at the very least the issues could have been handled and explained better.


----------



## ironic568

I've been very pleased with Fashionphile as of late. Good quotes, fast check ins and incredibly fast pay-outs. I even received courtesy emails that they received my items for every shipment.


----------



## caannie

ironic568 said:


> I've been very pleased with Fashionphile as of late. Good quotes, fast check ins and incredibly fast pay-outs. I even received courtesy emails that they received my items for every shipment.


I have to agree. I guess now that their website is updated and all their moving is over with they have become much more organized. Their quotes are faster, they check things in faster and communicate better.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ironic568 said:


> I've been very pleased with Fashionphile as of late. Good quotes, fast check ins and incredibly fast pay-outs. I even received courtesy emails that they received my items for every shipment.


ditto. the quotes have been awesome and back within a day. i just sent them more stuff. 

2 questions, if anyone knows... 1) how long are the quotes good for? the longest i've waited is 1 month and it was ok, but wondering if they expire?  and 2) after the 90 day buyback ends for an item you've bought, what kind of offer do you get from them?


----------



## mundodabolsa

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ditto. the quotes have been awesome and back within a day. i just sent them more stuff.
> 
> 2 questions, if anyone knows... 1) how long are the quotes good for? the longest i've waited is 1 month and it was ok, but wondering if they expire?  and 2) after the 90 day buyback ends for an item you've bought, what kind of offer do you get from them?



Pretty sure the quotes are only good for 30 days, you must have just made the deadline. I sold an item back just after the buyback period and got nearly the full buyback price.


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ditto. the quotes have been awesome and back within a day. i just sent them more stuff.
> 
> 2 questions, if anyone knows... 1) how long are the quotes good for? the longest i've waited is 1 month and it was ok, but wondering if they expire?



It's 30 days, yes. They told me that if I want them to honor the quote, I have to ship it out on the last day the quote is valid. Though, when they expired and I requested new ones, I always got the exact same quotes (this is within a time frame of 2 months)


----------



## pinkbeige

Does anyone know how long it takes to get their parcel from Fashionphile in the US to Sydney, Australia? I am still waiting for it. Tracking says it is still at Customs for the second day now. Has anyone received their parcel without paying duties on it? Please let me know.


----------



## Laila2016

BEWARE OF FASHIONPHILE!!! I sent them two Chanel bags. Both were authenticated by Leather Surgeons. One seems to be processed normally, one is waiting for me to pay the authentication fee to be shipped back to me. Really?! It was confirmed authentic by Leather Surgeons. I am ok if they dont want to buy it, just ship it back to me. They have the nerves to ask me to pay for it to be shipped back. I will go with yoogis next time. This is not the first time they pull the fake card when they don't want to buy something. Fashionphile does have some bad business tactics!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Laila2016 said:


> BEWARE OF FASHIONPHILE!!! I sent them two Chanel bags. Both were authenticated by Leather Surgeons. One seems to be processed normally, one is waiting for me to pay the authentication fee to be shipped back to me. Really?! It was confirmed authentic by Leather Surgeons. I am ok if they dont want to buy it, just ship it back to me. They have the nerves to ask me to pay for it to be shipped back. I will go with yoogis next time. This is not the first time they pull the fake card when they don't want to buy something. Fashionphile does have some bad business tactics!



This is nothing new. I sold a bag to a buyer and she in turn sold it to Fashionphile 2 years later. They told her because they couldn't find the date code on the red lining (I sold it to her when the date code was starting to become almost invisible) in the MC sologne that it was deemed fake. She told me she wrote in the quote that the code had faded and this is a common issue. The nerve they had to send her a quote, had her send it in only to have her pay $25 in order to get it back for a reason she initially disclosed. She emailed me about it. I forwarded my authentication report from A4U that I had done when I sold her the bag to reassure her the bag was real and FP made a mistake. She then sent the bag to yoogis and they took it, no problem. 

She tried to send the authentication report to FP to see if they would at least void the $25 fee and just send her back the bag but they wouldn't have it. They said either send them the $25 or they'll basically destroy the item.


----------



## Laila2016

Really? Destroy??? Sounds like scamming scheme from a scammer. So if they charge $25 to random 1000 consignors each month, they will make $25,000 in profit. They are fraud! If you had proof your item is authentic, who gave them the right to say otherwise. It's a matter of principle, I am not paying to have them ship my authentic bag back. I have already contacted BBB regarding this. At this point, they are stealing from me for possessing my property without having any intention to return it back to me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Laila2016 said:


> Really? Destroy??? Sounds like scamming scheme from a scammer. So if they charge $25 to random 1000 consignors each month, they will make $25,000 in profit. They are fraud! If you had proof your item is authentic, who gave them the right to say otherwise. It's a matter of principle, I am not paying to have them ship my authentic bag back. I have already contacted BBB regarding this. At this point, they are stealing from me for possessing my property without having any intention to return it back to me.


Pay the fee then dispute the charge with your credit card company when you get the bag back.


----------



## cocorichelle

ThisVNchick said:


> This is nothing new. I sold a bag to a buyer and she in turn sold it to Fashionphile 2 years later. They told her because they couldn't find the date code on the red lining (I sold it to her when the date code was starting to become almost invisible) in the MC sologne that it was deemed fake. She told me she wrote in the quote that the code had faded and this is a common issue. The nerve they had to send her a quote, had her send it in only to have her pay $25 in order to get it back for a reason she initially disclosed. She emailed me about it. I forwarded my authentication report from A4U that I had done when I sold her the bag to reassure her the bag was real and FP made a mistake. She then sent the bag to yoogis and they took it, no problem.
> 
> She tried to send the authentication report to FP to see if they would at least void the $25 fee and just send her back the bag but they wouldn't have it. They said either send them the $25 or they'll basically destroy the item.


When did she sell the MC sologne to Yoogi's? I just bought one there haha


----------



## ThisVNchick

cocorichelle said:


> When did she sell the MC sologne to Yoogi's? I just bought one there haha


This happened 6 months ago. She ended up paying the $25 to get her bag back from FP and she told me she later sent it off to Yoogis. I haven't heard back from her since then so I assume everything went well.


----------



## cocorichelle

ThisVNchick said:


> This happened 6 months ago. She ended up paying the $25 to get her bag back from FP and she told me she later sent it off to Yoogis. I haven't heard back from her since then so I assume everything went well.


Oh I See, glad it worked out. My Sologne has the same issue with the date code being faded. It's too bad they didn't stamp the bag elsewhere... I'd love to know what year mine was produced.


----------



## ThisVNchick

cocorichelle said:


> Oh I See, glad it worked out. My Sologne has the same issue with the date code being faded. It's too bad they didn't stamp the bag elsewhere... I'd love to know what year mine was produced.


That problem doesn't just occur on the sologne alone, it is a general problem for all MC bags. But I do agree with you on the location of the date stamp on this particular bag, it was hard to find and see it in the first place. I was the first owner (bought it from the boutique years ago) and I can't recall ever using that inside pocket but for some reason, it just faded...


----------



## Heart Star

I'm incredibly disappointed with Fashionphile customer service.
I have ordered numerous things from them over the years with no issues whatsoever...until now. 
I ordered a Fendi wallet from them and got the tracking email. I (of course) was obsessively tracking the package and noticed it didn't update for a few days. The expected delivery date came and went, so I emailed Fashionphile to ask them to look into it. I also called FedEx to have them look into it. No response from Fashionphile and FedEx told me they would call me back in 2 hours. There should be a whole other thread about dealing with FedEx - I'm ready to pull my hair out because of them too! Short version with FedEx is they never call you back when they say they will and never have any information to tell you when you call them. 
After a few days (and a couple other calls to FedEx with them saying they would call me back with an update that never happened) and FedEx showed up at my door - with someone else's package (not from Fashionphile)! I immediately called Fashionphile and spoke with the woman who answered the phone and she claimed she was the one who was investigating the email I had sent several days before (but no one ever responded to my email to acknowledge they received it and to tell me they were looking into it) and she said she was afraid this was going to happen?! Umm... OK. She said she would have her manager call me in 48 hours to confirm they had contacted FedEx to start a trace on my package. 48 hours came and went (and I took it upon myself to continue contacting FedEx to try to get the ball rolling to find my package in the meantime) and nothing from the Fashionphile manager. I sent another email to Fashionphile (the first was to send pictures of the package I did receive - to show them it was not from Fashionphile) reminded them about the expected phone call from them and to tell them that I was disappointed to hear from FedEx that Fashionphile had not even contacted them yet! I did receive a voicemail and email from the manager the next day saying they WOULD BE contacting FedEx to trace my package. I got an email a few days later from Fashionphile saying they had not heard from FedEx with an update (surprise, surprise). After several more days passed (and more calls from me to FedEx), I emailed Fashionphile again and expressed to them that although I understand that it was FedEx that has caused all this, both of them have not been very good at communicating with me about what they have been doing to resolve this problem. I got a response back from Fashionphile that they are contacting FedEx everyday about my situation (really? then why did you email me to say you haven't heard from them?) This has been going on a month now, and last Monday I sent Fashionphile an email asking them to refund my credit card for the wallet I never received. I asked them to contact me asap to confirm this, otherwise I would be contacting my credit card company by the end of the week to have the charge cancelled/disputed. I was very nice about it (frankly - a lot nicer than I should have been) and again clarified that I understood it was FedEx's error not theirs, but this issue was taking up a lot of my time (and I felt like I was doing all the work and not getting anywhere!) and I wanted to remove myself from this situation.
I have not received another email or call from Fashionphile to date. 
I have cancelled the credit card charge from Fashionphile (and the customs charges from FedEx).
I am at a loss with both Fashionphile and FexEx. As I said in one of my emails to Fashionphile - I'm sure this situation has happened to Fashionphile before and I know it has happened to FedEx, but it has not happened to me. I don't think it's too much to ask to communicate with your customer - acknowledge them when they contact you for help, communicate with them about what you are doing to resolve their issue and what the next steps will be, and respond to them by the time frame YOU set out! 

Sorry for the long winded rant, LOL!


----------



## caannie

I had a situation with FP and FedEx a few years ago. I was tracking a package and just when it arrived in my city it was marked as redirected by the sender and sent to Texas. So I called FP to find out what was going on. Turns out my package was sent to the customer in Texas and theirs was sent to me. FP interrupted delivery and had the package rerouted to Texas, but my package was already delivered to the wrong person. FP said that customer was returning it. Weeks went by and no package, so they refunded me (it was only about $200). About a month went by and I saw my item relisted on FP's site, so I guess they finally got it back.

They should've refunded you a while ago, so the charge back was probably the best choice.


----------



## NANI1972

For those of you who consign on FP I have a question about sales. I sent them 13 things recently and all but one had them put up on the site for sale. Upon looking at my account today I see that one of the items that was put up for sale is not listed anymore on my account page.  If it's sold would it be listed in my account as sold or does it just disappear?


----------



## inch37

I have a question too. I sent them my bag and I notice it's up for sale but I haven't got paid. Do they usually list the bags first before paying you when you have chosen buy out.


----------



## vernis-lover

inch37 said:


> I have a question too. I sent them my bag and I notice it's up for sale but I haven't got paid. Do they usually list the bags first before paying you when you have chosen buy out.


I'm sure it's been posted before that they only generate pay-outs on certain days of the week so I guess it's possible they could list a bag before paying out.


----------



## acrowcounted

Heart Star said:


> I'm incredibly disappointed with Fashionphile customer service.
> I have ordered numerous things from them over the years with no issues whatsoever...until now.
> I ordered a Fendi wallet from them and got the tracking email. I (of course) was obsessively tracking the package and noticed it didn't update for a few days. The expected delivery date came and went, so I emailed Fashionphile to ask them to look into it. I also called FedEx to have them look into it. No response from Fashionphile and FedEx told me they would call me back in 2 hours. There should be a whole other thread about dealing with FedEx - I'm ready to pull my hair out because of them too! Short version with FedEx is they never call you back when they say they will and never have any information to tell you when you call them.
> After a few days (and a couple other calls to FedEx with them saying they would call me back with an update that never happened) and FedEx showed up at my door - with someone else's package (not from Fashionphile)! I immediately called Fashionphile and spoke with the woman who answered the phone and she claimed she was the one who was investigating the email I had sent several days before (but no one ever responded to my email to acknowledge they received it and to tell me they were looking into it) and she said she was afraid this was going to happen?! Umm... OK. She said she would have her manager call me in 48 hours to confirm they had contacted FedEx to start a trace on my package. 48 hours came and went (and I took it upon myself to continue contacting FedEx to try to get the ball rolling to find my package in the meantime) and nothing from the Fashionphile manager. I sent another email to Fashionphile (the first was to send pictures of the package I did receive - to show them it was not from Fashionphile) reminded them about the expected phone call from them and to tell them that I was disappointed to hear from FedEx that Fashionphile had not even contacted them yet! I did receive a voicemail and email from the manager the next day saying they WOULD BE contacting FedEx to trace my package. I got an email a few days later from Fashionphile saying they had not heard from FedEx with an update (surprise, surprise). After several more days passed (and more calls from me to FedEx), I emailed Fashionphile again and expressed to them that although I understand that it was FedEx that has caused all this, both of them have not been very good at communicating with me about what they have been doing to resolve this problem. I got a response back from Fashionphile that they are contacting FedEx everyday about my situation (really? then why did you email me to say you haven't heard from them?) This has been going on a month now, and last Monday I sent Fashionphile an email asking them to refund my credit card for the wallet I never received. I asked them to contact me asap to confirm this, otherwise I would be contacting my credit card company by the end of the week to have the charge cancelled/disputed. I was very nice about it (frankly - a lot nicer than I should have been) and again clarified that I understood it was FedEx's error not theirs, but this issue was taking up a lot of my time (and I felt like I was doing all the work and not getting anywhere!) and I wanted to remove myself from this situation.
> I have not received another email or call from Fashionphile to date.
> I have cancelled the credit card charge from Fashionphile (and the customs charges from FedEx).
> I am at a loss with both Fashionphile and FexEx. As I said in one of my emails to Fashionphile - I'm sure this situation has happened to Fashionphile before and I know it has happened to FedEx, but it has not happened to me. I don't think it's too much to ask to communicate with your customer - acknowledge them when they contact you for help, communicate with them about what you are doing to resolve their issue and what the next steps will be, and respond to them by the time frame YOU set out!
> 
> Sorry for the long winded rant, LOL!


Did the tracking number on the package that you received match the tracking number given to you by Fashionphile?


----------



## jchen815

Just to vent, but I sent in a few items for a quote with Fashionphile. They charge WAY above retail but only payout a small amount. For example, I asked for a quote on a brand new in box CHANEL zip O-coin purse. They quoted me $350. I see another one on sale for $750. SAME condition (brand new and current).

GRRR!!!!


----------



## vernis-lover

jchen815 said:


> Just to vent, but I sent in a few items for a quote with Fashionphile. They charge WAY above retail but only payout a small amount. For example, I asked for a quote on a brand new in box CHANEL zip O-coin purse. They quoted me $350. I see another one on sale for $750. SAME condition (brand new and current).
> 
> GRRR!!!!


I've stopped asking them for quotes these days; their offers are low-ball to say the least. My stuff goes to Yoogis. Quotes from FP from a few months ago were almost half of what Yoogis were offering for buyout.


----------



## vernis-lover

http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-multicolor-zippy-coin-purse-black-violette-151493

Well I've never seen a Zippy Coin Purse with such a strange pattern alignment before!


----------



## bernz84

vernis-lover said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-multicolor-zippy-coin-purse-black-violette-151493
> 
> Well I've never seen a Zippy Coin Purse with such a strange pattern alignment before!


Eww. I was never a huge fan of the Multicolore line and the alignment on this one makes it look worse. I thought the whole point of LV was symmetrical monogram. How were they able to verify that it's real?

Even if I did like MC, I wouldn't pay $700 for a zippy coin purse that looks like that.


----------



## caannie

FP seems to think black MC items are lined with gold, lol!! They've been selling coin purses like that for ridiculous prices. On the bright side, when I see a trend like that on their site I take advantage of it and resell some of my black MC stuff.  You could buy an agenda on EBay for $200 and FP would pay 300 for it, if it's black MC.

As far as the price offers, funny story: the latest batch of items I sent them for resale a couple of months ago had one item in it that they quoted too high, I guess. Upon review, they sent me a revised offer for $50 less. The excuse was "faded monogram canvas." I couldn't see it, but I wasn't haggling over a lousy $50 after I just sold a couple $1000. But seriously... $50?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

inch37 said:


> I have a question too. I sent them my bag and I notice it's up for sale but I haven't got paid. Do they usually list the bags first before paying you when you have chosen buy out.


yes. they list maybe 2-3 days after it's received but you don't get the buyout payment until maybe a week or so b/c they list daily but only do payouts/check mailings 1x a week


----------



## mundodabolsa

inch37 said:


> I have a question too. I sent them my bag and I notice it's up for sale but I haven't got paid. Do they usually list the bags first before paying you when you have chosen buy out.



Yes, that happens sometimes. Happened to me just this week, but I was paid the next day after it went up for sale. Not sure if you picked direct deposit but I also suspect sometimes the lag between posting and paying is less on their end and more on my bank's end. 



vernis-lover said:


> I've stopped asking them for quotes these days; their offers are low-ball to say the least. My stuff goes to Yoogis. Quotes from FP from a few months ago were almost half of what Yoogis were offering for buyout.



I've had the exact opposite experience in the last month or two.  The last three things I sent them for quotes came back at nearly double what I was expecting. Like 60-80% of what they ultimately sold the items for, for a buyout.  I got one quote from Yoogis that was $800 less than what fashionphile paid me.   

It seems you can't really predict with them.  It really depends on what you're selling and what they want at that moment. 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes. they list maybe 2-3 days after it's received but you don't get the buyout payment until maybe a week or so b/c they list daily but only do payouts/check mailings 1x a week



I'm going to have to disagree on the idea that they only do payouts once a week.   For sure it's not a daily thing, but I've had payouts within 24 hours and some a week later with packages arriving at all different days of the week.


----------



## Heart Star

acrowcounted said:


> Did the tracking number on the package that you received match the tracking number given to you by Fashionphile?



Yep.
I actually have a bit of an update. Apparently FedEx has found my package and FP has asked to have it sent directly to me. It only took well over 1 month and no communication from PF or FedEx in more than 2 weeks to tell me they are still trying to find it etc!
However, it just can't be easy..FedEx is now not only trying to charge me again for the customs/duties, but somehow it is now more than $70 more?!! 
And of course, if I don't pay this new charge, they won't deliver the package 
When I spoke with FedEx tonight they said they would try to get this charge sorted out and call me back on Monday...the same day the package is supposed to be delivered. I'm not holding my breath on that one!
The saga (that I no longer want any part of) continues!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm going to have to disagree on the idea that they only do payouts once a week.   For sure it's not a daily thing, but I've had payouts within 24 hours and some a week later with packages arriving at all different days of the week.


i've had payouts within 24 hours as well, but it'll usually be if my item was there and processed and etc. the day before a payout. those are more lucky accidents than the norm.


----------



## Toby93

mundodabolsa said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience in the last month or two.  The last three things I sent them for quotes came back at nearly double what I was expecting. Like 60-80% of what they ultimately sold the items for, for a buyout.  I got one quote from Yoogis that was $800 less than what fashionphile paid me.
> 
> It seems you can't really predict with them.  It really depends on what you're selling and what they want at that moment.


I have also have mixed quotes with FP and Yoogis.  I always seem to get lower quotes from Yoogis though.  This time out I am going with FP as they offered almost double on a small item


----------



## jchen815

vernis-lover said:


> I've stopped asking them for quotes these days; their offers are low-ball to say the least. My stuff goes to Yoogis. Quotes from FP from a few months ago were almost half of what Yoogis were offering for buyout.


my quotes from Yoogis were even lower than FP. I've actually been selling to Designer Vault.


----------



## Givenchy18

Fashionphile always offers me much more than Yoogis or Rebagg. Yoogi's tried to offer me $900 for a three-month-old Diorama bag[emoji23] Fashionphile offered me over twice that amount!


----------



## pallina1990

Hello all,
I wanted to share my (bad) experience with fashionphile: ordered a used Lanvin Amalia Cabas Tote: got a BRAND NEW cheap replica of a Lanvin Amalia Cabas. The bas is a terrible replica, still waiting for them to reply. I think they fool a lot of people by stating that the bags are used, so that people make sense of the low prices, and then in reality they just send a replica with which many naive buyers are ok (actually happy that its worn at all and in mint condition!).


----------



## Rouge H

Wow, that's quite an accusation


----------



## pallina1990

Rouge H said:


> Wow, that's quite an accusation


It's a very obvious fake: the zipper is not one of the brands Lanvin uses (not sure it's appropriate to share the correct info as many members feel that counterfeiters could learn useful and dangerous info); the stitching of the outside quilted leather is not right, as the "squares" don't join properly at the sides, bottom, and top. I am very disappointed that such a well known reseller has fakes. Moreover, regardless of having sold the bad, it is still up on their website. I've had my friend send a request for the bag asking if its still available (even though i have it!) and they said "yes". That is: they have more than one, identical, in the same condition, used Amalia Cabas (out of production model)???
Just a terrible story


----------



## aki_sato

pallina1990 said:


> Hello all,
> I wanted to share my (bad) experience with fashionphile: ordered a used Lanvin Amalia Cabas Tote: got a BRAND NEW cheap replica of a Lanvin Amalia Cabas. The bas is a terrible replica, still waiting for them to reply. I think they fool a lot of people by stating that the bags are used, so that people make sense of the low prices, and then in reality they just send a replica with which many naive buyers are ok (actually happy that its worn at all and in mint condition!).


Hello!
I can't comment on Lanvin however I do want to note that I have sent my authentic Chanel and Balenciaga to consign with Fashionpile. The Chanels I have bought directly from the boutique whilst the Balenciaga were from eBay, which I had fully authentications prior to buying.
So I stand on my bags authenticity and your comment I feel is rather insensitive to owners who have sent their authentic bags to Fashionpile


----------



## pallina1990

aki_sato said:


> Hello!
> I can't comment on Lanvin however I do want to note that I have sent my authentic Chanel and Balenciaga to consign with Fashionpile. The Chanels I have bought directly from the boutique whilst the Balenciaga were from eBay, which I had fully authentications prior to buying.
> So I stand on my bags authenticity and your comment I feel is rather insensitive to owners who have sent their authentic bags to Fashionpile


I am sorry you feel it was insensitive, I assure you it was not my intention as I myself have sent them an authentic Givenchy... That is also why I felt confident in buying from them and why I was sooo disappointed by what happened. 
The intention of my post was you (unfortunately) raise awareness that even some trusted sellers/consignment stores have fakes.
Again, apologies if that disturbed you.


----------



## missyb

Did you send the bag back? They will take the bag back no questions asked if you didn't remove the tag.


----------



## pallina1990

missyb said:


> Did you send the bag back? They will take the bag back no questions asked if you didn't remove the tag.


thanks for the info - I was also aware of the policy. I', waiting for them to reply and send me the return shipping label.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Givenchy18 said:


> Fashionphile always offers me much more than Yoogis or Rebagg. Yoogi's tried to offer me $900 for a three-month-old Diorama bag[emoji23] Fashionphile offered me over twice that amount!


this isn't a yoogi's thread, but i've started to think that maybe yoogi's does their own buying independently (they're a small business), so they don't need to purchase from *us* because they have their own avenues for getting bags and items to sell. it doesn't seem reasonable that their quotes are always far below, like 2-3 times below, what other places offer, and they turn down bags in better condition than what appear on their site. i think they purchase their own stuff from resellers or etc., and then can be highly selective when the do a direct buy or consignment. just my thoughts, i have no idea what they really do, but getting quotes for about 300 on a bag when FF offers 1K for the same bag and then sells it asap.... it's bizarre and it happens sooo often with yoogis


----------



## caannie

pallina1990 said:


> thanks for the info - I was also aware of the policy. I', waiting for them to reply and send me the return shipping label.


 You don't have to wait for them to send you a shipping label. All you have to do is log into your account, go to your purchases and print a free FedEx return label, unless you are not in the US. Also, calling them works a lot better than emailing.

To the person who was "offended" you posted that you received a fake, unless the fake bag came from that person it makes no sense at all to be offended. If someone gets a fake they should let people know. Being offended about it is ridiculous.


----------



## bernz84

pallina1990 said:


> I am sorry you feel it was insensitive, I assure you it was not my intention as I myself have sent them an authentic Givenchy... That is also why I felt confident in buying from them and why I was sooo disappointed by what happened.
> The intention of my post was you (unfortunately) raise awareness that even some trusted sellers/consignment stores have fakes.
> Again, apologies if that disturbed you.


I'm glad you posted your experience; thanks for sharing. I think too often people overrate Fashionphile or at least put them on a pedestal and that they are far from reproach. Personally I like to err on the side of caution, not just with them but for any other secondhand dealer. I have followed Fashionphile for many years (as far as 2007) and I really think they are really FAR from perfect. Accidentally selling counterfeits is just one of the issues (and it has happened more than once); however, the great thing about them is is that they will take it back and refund your money.

Btw, I have sold to them multiple times and all my items have been authentic.


----------



## Givenchy18

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this isn't a yoogi's thread, but i've started to think that maybe yoogi's does their own buying independently (they're a small business), so they don't need to purchase from *us* because they have their own avenues for getting bags and items to sell. it doesn't seem reasonable that their quotes are always far below, like 2-3 times below, what other places offer, and they turn down bags in better condition than what appear on their site. i think they purchase their own stuff from resellers or etc., and then can be highly selective when the do a direct buy or consignment. just my thoughts, i have no idea what they really do, but getting quotes for about 300 on a bag when FF offers 1K for the same bag and then sells it asap.... it's bizarre and it happens sooo often with yoogis



Oh, that makes a lot of sense! I think you may be correct.


----------



## ironic568

pallina1990 said:


> Hello all,
> I wanted to share my (bad) experience with fashionphile: ordered a used Lanvin Amalia Cabas Tote: got a BRAND NEW cheap replica of a Lanvin Amalia Cabas. The bas is a terrible replica, still waiting for them to reply. *I think they fool a lot of people by stating that the bags are used, so that people make sense of the low prices, and then in reality they just send a replica with which many naive buyers are ok* (actually happy that its worn at all and in mint condition!).


I'm certain that this is not the case. They might have made mistakes in the past (and therefore the more reason for me to believe that they will have any bag thoroughly authenticated now), but I'm positive they're not out to scam anyone. And yes, their bags (even if NWT) are pre-owned from sellers like you and I who sold or consigned our bags to them.
Did you have the bag authenticated yet? Not trying to be difficult, but If it was such a horrible, obvious fake, couldn't you tell from their pictures (that could be perfectly zoomed in) before you hit the buy button?


----------



## anthrosphere

ironic568 said:


> I'm certain that this is not the case. They might have made mistakes in the past (and therefore the more reason for me to believe that they will have any bag thoroughly authenticated now), but I'm positive they're not out to scam anyone. And yes, their bags (even if NWT) are pre-owned from sellers like you and I who sold or consigned our bags to them.



Agreed. I've bought quite a few LVs and Balenciagas from Fashionphile in the past (all authenticated here of course) and they've all been authentic, beautiful and as described. I will continue to shop with them when I get the opportunity.

And I am also surprised that despite the claim that the bag is an obvious "fake" you bought it anyway. Weird.


----------



## BeenBurned

pallina1990 said:


> Hello all,
> I wanted to share my (bad) experience with fashionphile: ordered a used Lanvin Amalia Cabas Tote: got a BRAND NEW cheap replica of a Lanvin Amalia Cabas. The bas is a terrible replica, still waiting for them to reply. I think they fool a lot of people by stating that the bags are used, so that people make sense of the low prices, and then in reality they just send a replica with which many naive buyers are ok (actually happy that its worn at all and in mint condition!).





pallina1990 said:


> It's a very obvious fake: the zipper is not one of the brands Lanvin uses (not sure it's appropriate to share the correct info as many members feel that counterfeiters could learn useful and dangerous info); the stitching of the outside quilted leather is not right, as the "squares" don't join properly at the sides, bottom, and top. I am very disappointed that such a well known reseller has fakes. Moreover, regardless of having sold the bad, it is still up on their website. I've had my friend send a request for the bag asking if its still available (even though i have it!) and they said "yes". That is: they have more than one, identical, in the same condition, used Amalia Cabas (out of production model)???
> Just a terrible story





ironic568 said:


> I'm certain that this is not the case. They might have made mistakes in the past (and therefore the more reason for me to believe that they will have any bag thoroughly authenticated now), but I'm positive they're not out to scam anyone. And yes, their bags (even if NWT) are pre-owned from sellers like you and I who sold or consigned our bags to them.
> *Did you have the bag authenticated yet? Not trying to be difficult, but If it was such a horrible, obvious fake, couldn't you tell from their pictures (that could be perfectly zoomed in) before you hit the buy button?*


^^^^^ This -- especially the red!!

Unless you are an expert in Lanvin, the least you should do is get a free authentication here to get assessment of how the Lanvin experts feel about the bag. If deemed authentic, perhaps for your own peace of mind, you can always get a professional authentication.

But to come here and post that you believe FP purposely sells fakes because naive buyers won't know the difference is libelous! Yes, she's listed and sold fakes but it's certainly not intentional and it shouldn't have happened had she verified authenticity prior to listing them. But her mistakes (IMO) aren't intentional.


----------



## Frequentflyer

I always thought Fashionphile was a reputable seller.  I was devasted to see no less than three replica Chanel Jumbos this morning.  I have purchased several bags from them and am now questioning their authenticity.  Bummed.

https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-jumbo-single-flap-black-153935


----------



## lallybelle

Frequentflyer said:


> I always thought Fashionphile was a reputable seller.  I was devasted to see no less than three replica Chanel Jumbos this morning.  I have purchased several bags from them and am now questioning their authenticity.  Bummed.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-jumbo-single-flap-black-153935



What makes you think they're fake? Post in Chanel AT thread before you accuse.


----------



## Frequentflyer

lallybelle said:


> What makes you think they're fake? Post in Chanel AT thread before you accuse.


I didn't post in AT because there was no question of its authenticity.  It is a replica that has now been taken down from their website.


----------



## BeenBurned

lallybelle said:


> What makes you think they're fake? Post in Chanel AT thread before you accuse.


I agree. Without having seen the "obvious" fakes, I always wonder whether there's an underlying reason how and why a newbie suddenly finds this type of discussion. (*Frequentflyer* has made 5 posts today posting all over the forum about the alleged fakes.)

While it's not denied that FP has listed fakes, something that shouldn't have happened, there's no evidence from a Chanel expert that confirms that the newbie poster is correct in her accusations.)


----------



## dexter123

Hi! I am about to bite the bullet and try buying my first ever pre-loved bag from Fashionphile.
I am curious - in regards to shipping, since I will be at work when it is delivered, I will have to go pick it up in order to sign for it. It says USPS and Fed Ex - both are near me.  Has anyone had any problems picking up items? They don't use UPS, right?
And if you have any advice/suggestions/warnings for using this site- please direct them my way! I am interested in hearing your experiences. Oh and I am using their website, not eBay!!!! 
Thank you lots!!


----------



## Cogmarks

I like Fashionphile. Most of what they sell is in very good condition, and they accurately describe the bags. I think that they are a little bit more expensive than some other sources, but I have consistently had good quality and service. They have used FedEx Ground to ship to me. I think you can use your work address as your shipping address when you check out. I would send an e-mail or call them and ask about delivery.


----------



## Vanana

I bought my first pre-loved bag from Fashionphile recently. I happen to have had a very very pleasant experience.  The Chanel bag was described as "like new' and the bag was perfection with even blue plastic stickers still around the hardware (same as brand new from Chanel).  The item I bought had lots of photos on the item posting and the item that arrived was exactly as pictured.  The original Chanel dustbag was there *and*  there was an _extra _light grey Fashionphile dustbag provided with the item - nice touch!  The receipts and such were neatly packaged in a Fashionphile sleeve.  The box containing the bag was nicely bubble wrapped to prevent damage from shipping. 

I'm totally happy with my experience and a satisfied customer based on my first and only experience.

Can't speak too much on shipping when not there to pick up, since I had someone sign for it at home when it arrived.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I love Fashionphile. They ship quickly and their descriptions are accurate. Prices are a little high so I try to wait til the item I want is discounted.

The items I've gotten have been signature required. If you aren't home you have two options: sign the door sticker they leave and they will leave your package at your door the next day or have it held at the FedEx location and go pick it up. Fed ex will make up to three attempts to deliver. Sometime you can go online and give additional directions for delivery. Good luck and share pics of what you received!


----------



## Luvbolide

If you go to the eBay section of TPF, you will find a lot of info in the Fashionphile thread.


----------



## luvprada

They require signatures. If I am not home fed ex will try to deliver twice more. They do not leave a slip for you to sign. They deliver to an actual person only. When I could not be home for delivery Fashionphile had it held at fed ex location of my choice. Great to deal with


----------



## dexter123

luvprada said:


> They require signatures. If I am not home fed ex will try to deliver twice more. They do not leave a slip for you to sign. They deliver to an actual person only. When I could not be home for delivery Fashionphile had it held at fed ex location of my choice. Great to deal with



That works out just fine! Thanks!


----------



## Pepper65

I plan to purchase my first Chanel jumbo in caviar leather from Fashionphile.  Hopefully by September I'll be ready to purchase. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dexter123

Pepper65 said:


> I plan to purchase my first Chanel jumbo in caviar leather from Fashionphile.  Hopefully by September I'll be ready to purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app



Awesome! Be sure to share it. Fashionphile looks like it will be making good $$ off me too down the road this year!! [emoji4][emoji173]


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Hello!! I placed an item on layaway, but when I look at it something looks odd. If I paid it off and took it to the louis vuitton store to have it authenticate it and if LV said it's fake. Since I did not take off the tag, Will I be getting all of my money back for having a fake item or will they still charge 10% for returns? thanks!!


----------



## robtee

girlsweetyyy said:


> Hello!! I placed an item on layaway, but when I look at it something looks odd. If I paid it off and took it to the louis vuitton store to have it authenticate it and if LV said it's fake. Since I did not take off the tag, Will I be getting all of my money back for having a fake item or will they still charge 10% for returns? thanks!!



I would think if it is determined to be found fake you should defiantly get all your money back .


----------



## V0N1B2

girlsweetyyy said:


> Hello!! I placed an item on layaway, but when I look at it something looks odd. If I paid it off and took it to the louis vuitton store to have it authenticate it and if LV said it's fake. Since I did not take off the tag, Will I be getting all of my money back for having a fake item or will they still charge 10% for returns? thanks!!


1. Louis Vuitton boutiques don't authenticate used bags.
2. Please post in the AT Louis Vuitton thread and ask the ladies for their opinion. You should be able to still see the bag you purchased as well as the photos included in the listing in your dashboard.
3. If the girls here at TPF can't help you, please have it authenticated by a reputable company that knows the nuances of this brand. Most SAs are up to date with current styles - or pieces produced since their start of employment - but not older ones.
4. Fashionphile is a reputable company.  If your bag is deemed counterfeit, make sure they refund you the full price paid including any taxes, shipping etc.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

V0N1B2 said:


> 1. Louis Vuitton boutiques don't authenticate used bags.
> 2. Please post in the AT Louis Vuitton thread and ask the ladies for their opinion. You should be able to still see the bag you purchased as well as the photos included in the listing in your dashboard.
> 3. If the girls here at TPF can't help you, please have it authenticated by a reputable company that knows the nuances of this brand. Most SAs are up to date with current styles - or pieces produced since their start of employment - but not older ones.
> 4. Fashionphile is a reputable company.  If your bag is deemed counterfeit, make sure they refund you the full price paid including any taxes, shipping etc.


thank you for the advices!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Frequentflyer said:


> I didn't post in AT because there was no question of its authenticity.  It is a replica that has now been taken down from their website.


How can that be the case? The link you posted is still live - has not been taken down. This doesn't make sense.....


----------



## BeenBurned

QuelleFromage said:


> How can that be the case? The link you posted is still live - has not been taken down. This doesn't make sense.....


You are correct. The link post by @Frequentflyer in post #1982 is still live. It doesn't make sense if she hasn't had the bag authenticated by someone who knows Chanel.


----------



## lallybelle

The links were down. I posted in Chanel AT but they were gone before Roku could check them. I noticed a few new single flaps on there, FP must have checked them over and reinstated the listings.


----------



## ironic568

BeenBurned said:


> You are correct. The link post by @Frequentflyer in post #1982 is still live. It doesn't make sense if she hasn't had the bag authenticated by someone who knows Chanel.



There's nothing wrong with that bag. As I thought, Frequentflyer must have called this bag fake because of the reversed CHANEL PARIS back plate.
I also see that Fashionphile has made a note of this in their listing.
It's not unusual to see these kind of reversed back plates in very vintage pieces also.


----------



## sam0616

I just bought an LV Favorite MM in Damier Azur from Fashionphile. I went onto their website tonight because I'm looking for one in Damier Ebene. I came across a new listing on a PM size that looks totally fake. It's item 156991. Now I'm super paranoid about the one I just bought even though it looks authentic. I emailed them saying it looks fake and can they confirm, but no response yet.


----------



## caannie

I found the listing you are talking about.
http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-ebene-favorite-pm-156991
What is it that looks fake to you? The made in France leather patch? That's the only weird looking thing to me, and it's because the top of it looks gluey and rubbed. The font looks thick, too. But the rest looks fine so maybe it's just the camera angle on the patch.


----------



## sam0616

caannie said:


> I found the listing you are talking about.
> http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-ebene-favorite-pm-156991
> What is it that looks fake to you? The made in France leather patch? That's the only weird looking thing to me, and it's because the top of it looks gluey and rubbed. The font looks thick, too. But the rest looks fine so maybe it's just the camera angle on the patch.



The outer stitching looks off and not completely even (also seems dark). The flap looks weird like it's too long??? The font on the patch looks different than on my bag. The entire bag just looks "off". I even compared to other ones they have listed and it doesn't match up.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sam0616 said:


> I just bought an LV Favorite MM in Damier Azur from Fashionphile. I went onto their website tonight because I'm looking for one in Damier Ebene. I came across a new listing on a PM size that looks totally fake. It's item 156991. Now I'm super paranoid about the one I just bought even though it looks authentic. I emailed them saying it looks fake and can they confirm, but no response yet.


perhaps shop for new bags instead? there are many people who shouldn't purchase pre-loved because they worry over authenticity and cannot enjoy their bags. maybe you fall into that category. fp will likely not respond to your inquiry, but they have a 100% guarantee so if you ever did determine your bag is a replica you'd get all your money back.


----------



## ironic568

sam0616 said:


> The outer stitching looks off and not completely even (also seems dark). The flap looks weird like it's too long??? The font on the patch looks different than on my bag. The entire bag just looks "off". I even compared to other ones they have listed and it doesn't match up.



How about you post it for authentication here first :https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/page-851 ?
Unless you're an LV expert, always make certain the bag is indeed fake first before you accuse them of selling a fake .


----------



## sam0616

ironic568 said:


> How about you post it for authentication here first :https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton.926508/page-851 ?
> Unless you're an LV expert, always make certain the bag is indeed fake first before you accuse them of selling a fake .


I NEVER accused them of selling fakes. I emailed them with the specific issues that look "off" to me and asked them to verify. Am I am just seeing things that are due to the camera angle or wear and tear that affected the overall look?? Being that there have been many issues with authenticity on their part I just want to make sure I am getting what I pay for.


----------



## TrixyG

sam0616 said:


> I just bought an LV Favorite MM in Damier Azur from Fashionphile. I went onto their website tonight because I'm looking for one in Damier Ebene. I came across a new listing on a PM size that looks totally fake. It's item 156991. Now I'm super paranoid about the one I just bought even though it looks authentic. I emailed them saying it looks fake and can they confirm, but no response yet.



Sam, you can request an authentication on the LV authentication thread for the bag you just bought.  All you need to do is follow their format and include a link to the online listing of your purchase, and any additional pictures they may need.  It should help your peace of mind for the bag you already bought.


----------



## ironic568

sam0616 said:


> I just bought an LV Favorite MM in Damier Azur from Fashionphile. I went onto their website tonight because I'm looking for one in Damier Ebene. I* came across a new listing on a PM size that looks totally fake*. It's item 156991. Now I'm super paranoid about the one I just bought even though it looks authentic. I emailed them saying it looks fake and can they confirm, but no response yet.





sam0616 said:


> *The outer stitching looks off and not completely even (also seems dark). The flap looks weird like it's too long??? The font on the patch looks different than on my bag. The entire bag just looks "off". I even compared to other ones they have listed and it doesn't match up*.





sam0616 said:


> I NEVER accused them of selling fakes. I emailed them with the specific issues that look "off" to me and asked them to verify. Am I am just seeing things that are due to the camera angle or wear and tear that affected the overall look?? Being that there have been many issues with authenticity on their part I just want to make sure I am getting what I pay for.



No offense, but the bolded above looks pretty accusatory to me. Even if you used the word "look" and not "is", the overall tone comes over very strong. Like you're completely confident that it's fake.  This might be taken as a "warning" by others, which may be completely unfair to FP. You never mentioned that your concern might be due to the age/usage of the bag, and/or the fact that some pics were taken at an odd angle....... until your last post.

I see that you're very familiar with the AT threads, so I assume you know that they will save you time, keystrokes and prolonged anxiety.
You might get a confirmation in this thread on the bag's authenticity, but my guess is that it'll be faster in the ATLV thread .


----------



## sam0616

ironic568 said:


> No offense, but the bolded above looks pretty accusatory to me. Even if you used the word "look" and not "is", the overall tone comes over very strong. Like you're completely confident that it's fake.  This might be taken as a "warning" by others, which may be completely unfair to FP. You never mentioned that your concern might be due to the age/usage of the bag, and/or the fact that some pics were taken at an odd angle....... until your last post.
> 
> I see that you're very familiar with the AT threads, so I assume you know that they will save you time, keystrokes and prolonged anxiety.
> You might get a confirmation in this thread on the bag's authenticity, but my guess is that it'll be faster in the ATLV thread .



Yes, I said that particular bag "looks" fake. Based off the whole premise of this discussion, I was trying to add input as to what I saw on their website and how that particular bag stood out to me. The age usage and camera angle is something I was mentioning (in question form) based off feedback from other PF members (since I'm not an LV expert). I am posting both bags in the authentication forum, so we shall see.


----------



## sam0616

TrixyG said:


> Sam, you can request an authentication on the LV authentication thread for the bag you just bought.  All you need to do is follow their format and include a link to the online listing of your purchase, and any additional pictures they may need.  It should help your peace of mind for the bag you already bought.


 
I will do that. Thanks


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Hi everyone =) hope some of  you are familiar with selling and purchasing from Fashionphile. I bought a LV pochette accessoires Damier Ebene NM in new condition for 475$ no box just dust bag. Then another one was sold same thing but in Excellent condition for 495$.no box ,just dust bag. I called Fashionphile and said it's because the excellent condition one was a consignment item that's why the in excellent condition was more expensive then my new one. Does it makes sense? I thought all handbags on Fashionphile where all consignment items. Can anyone explain to me please?  
Thanks!! =)


----------



## JadaStormy

babygirlloveLV said:


> *I thought all handbags on Fashionphile where all consignment items.* Can anyone explain to me please?
> Thanks!! =)



No, sellers have the option of direct buyout instead of consignment, so the one you bought probably cost FP less to acquire. When you submit an item, FP gives you two quotes, one for direct buyout and one for consignment. The buyout option gives the seller a lower price, but they get paid immediately. With consignment they have to wait until it has sold. HTH


----------



## DOVELV

Consignment means that the seller has to wait until the item sells to receive their money.  When a seller accepts a "Buyout"  they get the money right away...it's usually less money because FP is taking a chance that the item will sell.  This completely normal.  You were fortunate to get NEW condition for less money!


----------



## babygirlloveLV

JadaStormy said:


> No, sellers have the option of direct buyout instead of consignment, so the one you bought probably cost FP less to acquire. When you submit an item, FP gives you two quotes, one for direct buyout and one for consignment. The buyout option gives the seller a lower price, but they get paid immediately. With consignment they have to wait until it has sold. HTH


Thank you for explaining to me. =)


----------



## babygirlloveLV

DOVELV said:


> Consignment means that the seller has to wait until the item sells to receive their money.  When a seller accepts a "Buyout"  they get the money right away...it's usually less money because FP is taking a chance that the item will sell.  This completely normal.  You were fortunate to get NEW condition for less money!


Thank you for your help. =)


----------



## NJC1813

I have been weary about Fashionphile as well and see a lot of mixed reviews. I wanted to by an LV but I am not sure.


----------



## nyp12

fashionphile and vestere are terrible

there are many youtube bloggers who get paid to tell us that they use them all the time but its all false advertising in my opinion


----------



## misspink001

I have shopped with and sold to Fashionphile many times over the past 6 years or so and have never had any major problems. I've bought about 30 items and sold about 50. I don't get paid by them to say anything, I wish, but I just wanted to defend them, because they aren't that bad, and they have a lot of great stuff.

Some times things take a little longer than I think they should but maybe that is a combination of the "we need it now," idea that has been implanted in all of us with the 2 day shipping from places like Amazon and having millennial workers who don't think they don't have to answer to anybody, especially people who are asking too many questions about their orders, because they are just too busy on their cell phones. I've received worse customer service at more respected places. If you call Neiman Marcus, their customer service is horrible, literally one of the worst I've ever dealt with and one time I was just calling to ask a question about ordering an item listed as Pre-Order on their website, but every time I've called they were terrible. At the store the people are nice but the phone people, horrible. At least at Fashionphile they are nice on the phone. Personally, I think customer service everywhere is just getting worse. People in general just don't treat people with respect anymore. Kids don't treat their parents well. Companies don't treat their employees well. And Sales people don't treat customers that well. And I've seen plenty of customers treat sales people like crap too. People don't even hold the door open for the person behind them anymore. What do you expect in today's society?

Everything I've sent them I've received a fair price for with respect to how things are selling and how satiated the market is at the time. Everything I've received from them has been authentic and in beautiful shape, even things that say "Very good" or "good" (just don't buy anything that smells, from anyone, that never comes out, especially cigarette smoke).

Every thing has arrived beautifully packaged and if I need to make a return, although, it has only happened once, that was easy too. I love their lay-a-way and that they mark things down after a certain amount of time, which now they have put the next markdown date under the item.

Concerning the worries mentioned about getting a fake, they only thing you can do is to educate yourself with the brand you are buying. That's what I did. The internet is full of information. Pictures, comparisons, stories. The people at Fashionphile do know what to look for though and they would never sell a fake knowingly and I bet it would be very hard for a fake to get past them but look so obvious on their website. If they were caught selling a fake or fakes, there would be a lot at stake for them, basically, losing their whole business and go to prison.

One last note, over time I feel like Fashionphile has really increased their attention to customer service. They are faster, especially with the selling process.


----------



## gisselle226

Fashionphile new policy!  I had a two handbags that were marked down 20% in my shopping cart on Fashionphile.  I was waiting to see if they would go to 30%.  This morning I checked my shopping cart and it said that the item had a price increase.  The item was only 10%. 
I called Fashionphile and they told me that they changed their discount policy.  Now items have to be listed for 30 days for 10% discount, 60 days for 20% discount, and 90 days for 30% discount. 
I contacted customer service because this policy should not include items that have been already discounted.


----------



## lvly808

I feel like most of their items are overpriced.  I have never shopped with them because I find I find a better deal if I just buy the bag brand new. I wanted to sell my Pochette Metis and they offered so little. I ended up selling on eBay.


----------



## sinyard

lvly808 said:


> I feel like most of their items are overpriced.  I have never shopped with them because I find I find a better deal if I just buy the bag brand new. I wanted to sell my Pochette Metis and they offered so little. I ended up selling on eBay.



Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Sarah03

gisselle226 said:


> Fashionphile new policy!  I had a two handbags that were marked down 20% in my shopping cart on Fashionphile.  I was waiting to see if they would go to 30%.  This morning I checked my shopping cart and it said that the item had a price increase.  The item was only 10%.
> I called Fashionphile and they told me that they changed their discount policy.  Now items have to be listed for 30 days for 10% discount, 60 days for 20% discount, and 90 days for 30% discount.
> I contacted customer service because this policy should not include items that have been already discounted.



I wondered about that! I had something in my cart that was set to go to 30% off today and it went back to 10%. That's so annoying. It really turns me off from buying from them.


----------



## Fikaccnut

Sarah03 said:


> I wondered about that! I had something in my cart that was set to go to 30% off today and it went back to 10%. That's so annoying. It really turns me off from buying from them.



Agreed, super annoying. I had a few things I was watching. That would explain why their "Last Call" is so empty right now compared to how it was (18 items when it used to be 50-60). 

They must be bleeding money with Last Call.

I had a couple of really bad quotes recently. They've been sloppy about it. One of them they quoted as a bi-color bag, which it clearly wasn't (if they had even looked at any of the 15 photos it was obvious it was one color), and I wrote to them about it because the difference in value was several hundred dollars. To their credit, they did take another look and adjust it, but had I not taken a second look I would have sold them my brand new bag for 30% of what they're selling it for, letting them make out like bandits on it.

I know that selling to consignment means that I make less in exchange for them doing all the work, but when they constantly offer less than 50% of their current selling price (when their site says they offer 50-70%) it's just frustrating.


----------



## gisselle226

lvly808 said:


> I feel like most of their items are overpriced.  I have never shopped with them because I find I find a better deal if I just buy the bag brand new. I wanted to sell my Pochette Metis and they offered so little. I ended up selling on eBay.


Exactly!  That's why I was waiting for discount


----------



## gisselle226

Sarah03 said:


> I wondered about that! I had something in my cart that was set to go to 30% off today and it went back to 10%. That's so annoying. It really turns me off from buying from them.


Totally agree!


----------



## gisselle226

Fikaccnut said:


> Agreed, super annoying. I had a few things I was watching. That would explain why their "Last Call" is so empty right now compared to how it was (18 items when it used to be 50-60).
> 
> They must be bleeding money with Last Call.
> 
> I had a couple of really bad quotes recently. They've been sloppy about it. One of them they quoted as a bi-color bag, which it clearly wasn't (if they had even looked at any of the 15 photos it was obvious it was one color), and I wrote to them about it because the difference in value was several hundred dollars. To their credit, they did take another look and adjust it, but had I not taken a second look I would have sold them my brand new bag for 30% of what they're selling it for, letting them make out like bandits on it.
> 
> I know that selling to consignment means that I make less in exchange for them doing all the work, but when they constantly offer less than 50% of their current selling price (when their site says they offer 50-70%) it's just frustrating.


They are ridiculous!  How can you institute a policy on merchandise that had been discounted.


----------



## caannie

A page on their website has been broken for weeks, at least for me. If I click on "Supplier Payments" I get redirected to a page that says "That was a catastrophe" and that their engineers are working on it. I have sent and been paid for two shipments during the time it's been down.


----------



## Becster

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.


Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## k5ml3k

caannie said:


> A page on their website has been broken for weeks, at least for me. If I click on "Supplier Payments" I get redirected to a page that says "That was a catastrophe" and that their engineers are working on it. I have sent and been paid for two shipments during the time it's been down.



It's been awhile since I've sold to them but does anybody have any idea how long it takes to get the check? I sent them a bag a week or two ago and it's been processed. Looks like my account has been "credited" so if I buy something on their website I can use it...it says awaiting payment. Just curious how long the check gets mailed out once it's status is changed to that? Thanks all!


----------



## caannie

Correction: It's "Supplier Items" I can't see, not payments. 

I use direct deposit and have my money usually in 2 days. I don't know how long checks take.


----------



## k5ml3k

caannie said:


> Correction: It's "Supplier Items" I can't see, not payments.
> 
> I use direct deposit and have my money usually in 2 days. I don't know how long checks take.



Dang, I didn't know I had options! Next time I'll know...thank you!


----------



## Ruby2s

I like Fashionphile, maybe two much - lol






I just had to share my unboxing [emoji173]️
Thanks for letting me.


----------



## Ruby2s

I just received today the same item from Fashionphile with dust bag and box in Excellent condition for $475.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Ruby2s said:


> I just received today the same item from Fashionphile with dust bag and box in Excellent condition for $475.
> View attachment 3666621


Nice, you got the box. Enjoy =)


----------



## Pmrbfay

Great thread!


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Pmrbfay said:


> Great thread!


Thanks! =)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

is Fashionphile somehow linked to The Real Real? they posted a fairly rare Balenciaga croc bag on their facebook page for 4800 and within a few hours the exact same bag was listed at TRR for the same price. what gives?


----------



## mcj88

Is it safe to buy from Fashionphile? Sorry. I am kind of new to this. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Have you tried a search?  There's probably least 100 threads about them actually 
Good luck!


----------



## mcj88

Sorry. I probably should do that. Thank you


----------



## 2cello

I don't know if they are related but I just purchased a Bal off of Bonanza and the seller also had the same bag  listed on Tradesy. I think sellers list their bags multiple places to get maximum exposure.


----------



## BagLadyT

mcj88 said:


> Is it safe to buy from Fashionphile? Sorry. I am kind of new to this.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Yes, I have and they're awesome. They offer returns and layaway plans. Also, they are pretty transparent when it comes to conditionnof the bags. Good luck!


----------



## Frivole88

Yes, i love fashionphile. they have good selection of luxury items at a good price.


----------



## caannie

I've got a minor disaster going on right now with Fashionphile that has me completely stressed out. I have successfully sold them 103 items over the years. But looks like item 104 is a disaster.

I shipped them a box with 4 items included and their manifest identifying those items. There were 3 LV wallets and a hard luggage piece in the box. They were packed with bubble wrap and the greatest of care, and the box was secured with a large amount of packing tape. The box arrived at FP but only 3 items were "checked in." An LV black multicolore zippy wallet with a grenade interior is missing. At the moment I'm out $600. They are filing a claim with FedEx, but honestly I don't think the box was tampered with. I think somehow they lost or overlooked my item. It was in an LV box with tags, dust cover, a receipt and care booklet. That's a pretty bulky/heavy item to overlook. Someone somewhere screwed up. I'm keeping an eye on their site to see if my wallet gets listed.


----------



## lulilu

That stinks, Caanie.  I am always worried putting several items in one box, even when making a return to a dept store.


----------



## Prettyn

caannie said:


> I've got a minor disaster going on right now with Fashionphile that has me completely stressed out. I have successfully sold them 103 items over the years. But looks like item 104 is a disaster.
> 
> I shipped them a box with 4 items included and their manifest identifying those items. There were 3 LV wallets and a hard luggage piece in the box. They were packed with bubble wrap and the greatest of care, and the box was secured with a large amount of packing tape. The box arrived at FP but only 3 items were "checked in." An LV black multicolore zippy wallet with a grenade interior is missing. At the moment I'm out $600. They are filing a claim with FedEx, but honestly I don't think the box was tampered with. I think somehow they lost or overlooked my item. It was in an LV box with tags, dust cover, a receipt and care booklet. That's a pretty bulky/heavy item to overlook. Someone somewhere screwed up. I'm keeping an eye on their site to see if my wallet gets listed.


Sorry that happened. Most likely they overlooked it.


----------



## Rouge H

Do you think it was accidentally was thrown out amongst all the bubble wrapping? I'm so sorry you have to go through all this stress. Please keep us updated as to how they handle this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> I've got a minor disaster going on right now with Fashionphile that has me completely stressed out. I have successfully sold them 103 items over the years. But looks like item 104 is a disaster.
> 
> I shipped them a box with 4 items included and their manifest identifying those items. There were 3 LV wallets and a hard luggage piece in the box. They were packed with bubble wrap and the greatest of care, and the box was secured with a large amount of packing tape. The box arrived at FP but only 3 items were "checked in." An LV black multicolore zippy wallet with a grenade interior is missing. At the moment I'm out $600. They are filing a claim with FedEx, but honestly I don't think the box was tampered with. I think somehow they lost or overlooked my item. It was in an LV box with tags, dust cover, a receipt and care booklet. That's a pretty bulky/heavy item to overlook. Someone somewhere screwed up. I'm keeping an eye on their site to see if my wallet gets listed.





Rouge H said:


> Do you think it was accidentally was thrown out amongst all the bubble wrapping? I'm so sorry you have to go through all this stress. Please keep us updated as to how they handle this.





lulilu said:


> That stinks, Caanie.  I am always worried putting several items in one box, even when making a return to a dept store.



You would think that they would have double checked the manifest to make sure all the items were there.
Someone was very careless & likely the bubble with your wallet in it got thrown away as suggested by Rouge H
When I return or ship an item (s) , I always mark the outside of the bubble/tissue paper with
a post it to show what that item is..
Hope that Fashionphile will step up to the plate & make this right for you, Caanie especially
since you have such a history with the compnay


----------



## caannie

Rouge H said:


> Do you think it was accidentally was thrown out amongst all the bubble wrapping? I'm so sorry you have to go through all this stress. Please keep us updated as to how they handle this.


I think maybe it fell out of the box or they screwed up and put it on someone else's account. If it were just the wallet in bubble wrap it would be light and easy to overlook, but it's in a dust cover inside an LV drawer box which makes it heavy and hard to miss. Also I had the box wrapped in white paper. I'm waiting to hear if the FedEx box showed tampering. Meanwhile I'm going to post some pics in this thread so if anyone sees my wallet come up for sale on FP send me a heads up!!


----------



## caannie

hotshot said:


> You would think that they would have double checked the manifest to make sure all the items were there.
> Someone was very careless & likely the bubble with your wallet in it got thrown away as suggested by Rouge H
> When I return or ship an item (s) , I always mark the outside of the bubble/tissue paper with
> a post it to show what that item is..
> Hope that Fashionphile will step up to the plate & make this right for you, Caanie especially
> since you have such a history with the compnay


I know, right? I went home from work today and searched the room where I box things up just to make sure I didn't get distracted and not put it in the box. I have a clear memory of putting the boite pharmacie in the middle and bubble wrapped wallets all around it, with the boxed wallet tucked in behind it. Surely they wouldn't throw out a box with a heavy item still inside it. I can see this is going to be a nightmare because when I emailed them they didn't even read the email correctly and wrote back about the wrong  item! I had to call them to determine that they marked that wallet "not received."


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> I've got a minor disaster going on right now with Fashionphile that has me completely stressed out. I have successfully sold them 103 items over the years. But looks like item 104 is a disaster.
> 
> I shipped them a box with 4 items included and their manifest identifying those items. There were 3 LV wallets and a hard luggage piece in the box. They were packed with bubble wrap and the greatest of care, and the box was secured with a large amount of packing tape. The box arrived at FP but only 3 items were "checked in." An LV black multicolore zippy wallet with a grenade interior is missing. At the moment I'm out $600. They are filing a claim with FedEx, but honestly I don't think the box was tampered with. I think somehow they lost or overlooked my item. It was in an LV box with tags, dust cover, a receipt and care booklet. That's a pretty bulky/heavy item to overlook. Someone somewhere screwed up. I'm keeping an eye on their site to see if my wallet gets listed.


One would think that an operation the size of Fashionphile's would have cameras in the receiving area. It seems to be one of the easier areas from which inventory would "disappear."

I'm just thinking out loud as well as recalling other similar cases where shipments/deliveries of multiple items have a "missing" item.

With a larger order (than a single piece of 2-piece one), it's easier to claim an item is missing or for a dishonest employee to help himself to something. While I hate to cast suspicion on an employee, I'm guessing that the turnover rate of hourly shipping and receiving employees is high.

I'd definitely stay on top of FP to make sure they make you whole.

ETA: Another possible benefit of the review of security films would be that the recordings might show the disposal of the wallet and give them a good start on digging it back out.


----------



## caannie

Attached are pictures of my missing wallet. If anyone sees a wallet with this color combination, etc... listed on FP soon let me know. Some defining features: The wallet came with a care booklet, 2 of the product tags (the ones with the name of the item and a bar code on a label-like piece of paper), and a receipt in a brown envelope that was too big to fit in the box. The receipt didn't have a name or address on it as I recall, and it showed two wallets of this style and 0.00 due making me think it was an exchange of one for another. The date code of my wallet is CA5114.


----------



## caannie

Here's a picture of the tags and receipt. I remembered the receipt wrong, it had dollar amounts but the total due was zero.


----------



## 2cello

Well before we blame employees, I cancelled an item I ordered on fashionphile as it said it hasn't shipped yet.  But apparently it did ship and I got the item despite having a credit posted to my account.  When I called customer service, it was clear they were not at all on top of where the item was. Their system showed it as a cancelled sale and they were sure the item was still in stock as it was up for sale again. I sent the item back anyway.  But that incident made it clear to me that their inventory system has some holes.


----------



## caannie

I don't think it's stolen either. Maybe I'm just naive, but I think they either didn't look closely in the box or they dumped it in someone else's pile of stuff. I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up for sale on their site, but if it's lost they are going to blame FedEx.


----------



## ironic568

This is scary. I send them jewelry often, like 5, or 6 pairs/pieces in one shipment. Those things are SMALL and so easily overlooked, thus I'm on pin and needles all the time until I see that my items are all checked in. Never had any problems so far, yet can't help but be anxious every time.
Will keep an eye out for your wallet, Caannie


----------



## caannie

Thanks. I've had 103 very successful transactions, so I guess my number was up. :/

I sent them an item several months ago that was checked in but remained in "processing" status for over a week. After many calls and emails they decided it was too used or something and sent it back. The day after it was shipped back to me I noticed i had been paid for it! I freaked and called them and they fixed it, but yeah, they have occasional inventory issues...


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> Thanks. I've had 103 very successful transactions, so I guess my number was up. :/
> 
> I sent them an item several months ago that was checked in but remained in "processing" status for over a week. After many calls and emails they decided it was too used or something and sent it back. The day after it was shipped back to me I noticed i had been paid for it! I freaked and called them and they fixed it, but yeah, they have occasional inventory issues...



 I don't think your number is up by any means with 103 transactions but they need to step up here..
Someone likely was careless & Fashionphile has to take some responsibility here... If  the box was tampered with FP should have
kept the box for inspection. Some due diligence should be expected from FP here


----------



## caannie

Spoke to a different person at FP today. They said they searched their receiving area and boxes and didn't find it. They had me email a copy of the FedEx receipt so they could begin the claims process. They said it would be 2 to 4 weeks before I get my money, but I'm not feeling hopeful. :/

What really sucks is that this wallet was perfect, and I had decided to keep it for myself unless I got a ridiculously good offer... Which I did. I couldn't pass up $600 and thought, I'll just hunt for another wallet. After all, the treasure hunt is all the fun.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> Spoke to a different person at FP today. They said they searched their receiving area and boxes and didn't find it. They had me email a copy of the FedEx receipt so they could begin the claims process. They said it would be 2 to 4 weeks before I get my money, but I'm not feeling hopeful. :/


I'm confused. What do you mean that you aren't hopeful? You sent them an item that they either lost, disposed of or got stolen. THough no one knows what happened to it, why wouldn't you get the money? 

IMO, it's their issue to deal with Fedex. They should pay you now, not make you wait until they get paid.


----------



## Rouge H

I agree, you sent the item in good faith and you shouldn't have to wait until they get it sorted out with insurance or fed-x. It's their problem not yours and shouldn't become yours.


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> I'm confused. What do you mean that you aren't hopeful? You sent them an item that they either lost, disposed of or got stolen. THough no one knows what happened to it, why wouldn't you get the money?
> 
> IMO, it's their issue to deal with Fedex. They should pay you now, not make you wait until they get paid.


That's exactly why I'm not hopeful. Why not pay me now? Because it's my word only that the item was in the box. I really can't believe they think tracking it through FedEx locations will turn up someone who says "Yeah, it was me, I stole it!" I mean, if they really cared they could weigh the other three items together and see that the weight is a pound or more short or the weight scanned. But honestly, I don't really think they care enough to be proactive. I'm just a name in a computer they are going through the motions with FedEx for. The only way I'm going to see a resolution to this is to call and bug them every week until they get tired of me and give me my money back.

I know the item was in the box. So either someone stole it, threw it out, or misplaced it. But I wouldn't be surprised to see it for sale on FP in a week or two...


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> Spoke to a different person at FP today. They said they searched their receiving area and boxes and didn't find it. They had me email a copy of the FedEx receipt so they could begin the claims process. They said it would be 2 to 4 weeks before I get my money, but I'm not feeling hopeful. :/
> 
> What really sucks is that this wallet was perfect, and I had decided to keep it for myself unless I got a ridiculously good offer... Which I did. I couldn't pass up $600 and thought, I'll just hunt for another wallet. After all, the treasure hunt is all the fun.



 If  the box appeared to be tampered with, why did they open it & not contact you immediately
after looking at the manifest?
According to you that package was secured with a large amount of packing tape .


----------



## caannie

I don't think FedEx did anything. I think the people at FP were careless when they unpacked the box. I have other things to send, so from now on I'm including a sheet of paper written with sharpie in large letters:

THIS BOX HAS XXX NUMBER OF ITEMS PACKED IN IT. THE ITEMS ARE (LIST). PLEASE DO NOT THROW OUT BOX BEFORE REMOVING XXX NUMBER OF ITEMS. 

Then I'll take a picture of the sign in the box before it's sealed. Can't hurt.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> I don't think FedEx did anything. I think the people at FP were careless when they unpacked the box. I have other things to send, so from now on I'm including a sheet of paper written with sharpie in large letters:
> 
> THIS BOX HAS XXX NUMBER OF ITEMS PACKED IN IT. THE ITEMS ARE (LIST). PLEASE DO NOT THROW OUT BOX BEFORE REMOVING XXX NUMBER OF ITEMS.
> 
> Then I'll take a picture of the sign in the box before it's sealed. Can't hurt.




Filing a claim for a missing item with Fedex if the box was not tampered with, seems questionable
The receiving department was probably careless & would consider for the future wrapping all the items you intend to ship individually
with the item marked clearly & with your sheet of paper.
Hope this all works out for you...


----------



## caannie

So I called them back today and basically said, how is this going to work? And they provided me with a "case ID number" I have with FedEx, and said it would be a week or two before FedEx settled it. Then a "supervisor" at FP will have to decide what to pay me...

Are you kidding me? I mean, come on! Take responsibility for losing my $600 wallet (that's the amount they quoted me). I'm supposed to believe a shifty FedEx employee broke into my box, stole only one of the four items inside, then carefully resealed it? Or is it more likely someone in your warehouse threw out my box with the wallet still inside? This whole "we don't make mistakes" attitude is pissing me off. Bottom line, they are going to get an insurance claim from FedEx, probably for retail value, and then they are going to toss me whatever amount they want and still make a profit.


----------



## KM7029

I purchased a Chanel flap bag from FP, which was not a cheap item.  The bag REEKED of cigarette smoke, really shocked they were selling something like that.  My husband has a really poor sense of smell and even he could tell it smelled like cigs.  This was my only purchase ever from FP.  I lost $11 because I did pay for expedited shipping, oh well, at least it was easy and free to send the bag back.  I had sold them 2 or 3 items when I lived in LA, but I did so in person since I wasn't far from Beverly Hills.


----------



## KM7029

caannie said:


> So I called them back today and basically said, how is this going to work? And they provided me with a "case ID number" I have with FedEx, and said it would be a week or two before FedEx settled it. Then a "supervisor" at FP will have to decide what to pay me...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I mean, come on! Take responsibility for losing my $600 wallet (that's the amount they quoted me). I'm supposed to believe a shifty FedEx employee broke into my box, stole only one of the four items inside, then carefully resealed it? Or is it more likely someone in your warehouse threw out my box with the wallet still inside? This whole "we don't make mistakes" attitude is pissing me off. Bottom line, they are going to get an insurance claim from FedEx, probably for retail value, and then they are going to toss me whatever amount they want and still make a profit.



I'm really sorry to hear about the hassle you are going through with this situation.  I hope they make it right and soon!


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> Bottom line, they are going to get an insurance claim from FedEx, probably for retail value, and then they are going to toss me whatever amount they want and still make a profit.


This is BS! They should make you whole because this was their f-up! Seriously! What kind of company would do that to a long time client? Certainly not a reputable one!


----------



## caannie

I've been reading up on some of the other FP threads on the board where people have had similar issues. It seems often items that are "not received" by FP eventually turn up in their warehouse and people get paid a month later.

I've always been super vigilant about shipping my items to consigners. I print copies of the tracking label and inventory sheets to keep as proof of offer amounts, etc... I make sure to get a receipt when I drop items off at FedEx and UPS. I wrap each item individually in the box and try to make sure they stand out so they don't get lost. I use so much packing tape on my boxes they would float if they fell in a river. I watch the tracking and make sure my item gets there. But there's nothing you can do about people just being careless.


----------



## Catbird9

caannie said:


> So I called them back today and basically said, how is this going to work? And they provided me with a "case ID number" I have with FedEx, and said it would be a week or two before FedEx settled it. Then a "supervisor" at FP will have to decide what to pay me...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I mean, come on! Take responsibility for losing my $600 wallet (that's the amount they quoted me). I'm supposed to believe a shifty FedEx employee broke into my box, stole only one of the four items inside, then carefully resealed it? Or is it more likely someone in your warehouse threw out my box with the wallet still inside? This whole "we don't make mistakes" attitude is pissing me off. Bottom line, they are going to get an insurance claim from FedEx, probably for retail value, and then they are going to toss me whatever amount they want and still make a profit.


I agree with you, this whole FedEx claim story seems bogus to me. Wouldn't they have to show FedEx the box to prove there was "tampering?" If they threw out the box, how could they prove their claim? I bet that wallet is somewhere in FP's building. I hope they find it, or somehow convince FedEx to pay up, and that you get your $600.


----------



## ironic568

caannie said:


> So I called them back today and basically said, how is this going to work? And they provided me with a "case ID number" I have with FedEx, and said it would be a week or two before FedEx settled it. Then a "supervisor" at FP will have to decide what to pay me...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I mean, come on! Take responsibility for losing my $600 wallet (that's the amount they quoted me). I'm supposed to believe a shifty FedEx employee broke into my box, stole only one of the four items inside, then carefully resealed it? Or is it more likely someone in your warehouse threw out my box with the wallet still inside? This whole "we don't make mistakes" attitude is pissing me off. Bottom line, they are going to get an insurance claim from FedEx, probably for retail value, and then they are going to toss me whatever amount they want and still make a profit.



Yeah, FP sucks when it comes to missing/lost pieces. Didn't the same happen to a member in the LV forum? It was a pretty long thread and I don't remember the outcome.


----------



## bernz84

ironic568 said:


> Yeah, FP sucks when it comes to missing/lost pieces. Didn't the same happen to a member in the LV forum? It was a pretty long thread and I don't remember the outcome.


I remember that thread. I believe she ended up getting her money but it was a huge hassle all around. I think--if we are talking about the same thread--someone working at FedEx (ie, local to the tpfer) stole the items.

I think in caanie's case, Fashionphile was being careless and misplaced it.

In both cases, I don't think Fashionphile did a good job with helping. If I remember correctly, Fashionphile put the onus on the first tpfer to file a claim, etc, even though it is their OWN mailing label.


----------



## bernz84

caannie said:


> So I called them back today and basically said, how is this going to work? And they provided me with a "case ID number" I have with FedEx, and said it would be a week or two before FedEx settled it. Then a "supervisor" at FP will have to decide what to pay me...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I mean, come on! Take responsibility for losing my $600 wallet (that's the amount they quoted me). I'm supposed to believe a shifty FedEx employee broke into my box, stole only one of the four items inside, then carefully resealed it? Or is it more likely someone in your warehouse threw out my box with the wallet still inside? This whole "we don't make mistakes" attitude is pissing me off. Bottom line, they are going to get an insurance claim from FedEx, probably for retail value, and then they are going to toss me whatever amount they want and still make a profit.


You know the more I started to think about this, the more criminal/shady this sounds on Fashionphile's part. I know this is me being VERY assuming, but to accuse a FedEx employee to have lost an item in a package--when all other items were safe and untouched--is a strong conviction. 

I am not saying that FedEx is perfect as I've had my own issues with them in the past, but Fashionphile isn't perfect themselves and I've seen many, many times of them messing up unapologetically.


----------



## uadjit

I'm sure if an employee screwed up, didn't check the box thoroughly, and tossed out the wallet they would probably be swearing up and down that the wallet wasn't in there in the first place.


----------



## BeenBurned

Interestingly, there was a time (between about 2006 and 2011) when FP would come to respond to issues. I was impressed (at the time) because I suspect it's difficult to come and defend yourself against claims of fakes, improper buying/bidding, lost items and nonresponsiveness. And IMO, she did a good job answering. 

Unfortunately, she hasn't posted since 2011, possibly when Sarah relinquished much of the control of the business to others, but the fact is that it's still Sarah's business and it's Sarah's reputation that's on the line. 

And that lack of response, unwillingness to accept responsibility for errors made by those she employs, passing the buck and blaming others, etc. has made me lose a lot of respect. 

If this had been @caannie's first experience with FP, it might be different but Caannie has had over 100 successful transactions so clearly, she trusts Fashionphile. (And to my amazement, Caannie plans to do future business with FP even after this carelessness exhibited by FP employees.) One logic would imply that FP would appreciate that kind of customer (who is both a buyer and a consignor) who gives FP repeat business. 

Perhaps if Caannie sends a PM to FP through TPF directing them to this discussion, satisfaction might come more quickly.


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> I'm sure if an employee screwed up, didn't check the box thoroughly, and tossed out the wallet they would probably be swearing up and down that the wallet wasn't in there in the first place.


As I posted early in this discussion, I can't imagine that a business the size of Fashionphile's wouldn't have security camera, particularly in areas where items come in and get sent out.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> As I posted early in this discussion, I can't imagine that a business the size of Fashionphile's wouldn't have security camera, particularly in areas where items come in and get sent out.


Even if they do have a security camera I'd guess they'd take the employee's word for it rather than going through the trouble of checking. It's a $600 wallet not a Birkin or something. Also, if they didn't see the wallet in the box and tossed it out the camera would just show them not taking a wallet out of the box (exactly as they said).


----------



## BeenBurned

uadjit said:


> Even if they do have a security camera I'd guess they'd take the employee's word for it rather than going through the trouble of checking. It's a $600 wallet not a Birkin or something. Also, if they didn't see the wallet in the box and tossed it out the camera would just show them not taking a wallet out of the box (exactly as they said).


But it could also show a thick pile of wrappings that could have had something in them. It couldn't hurt to check the footage.

You're right that it's just "a $600 wallet and not a Birkin" but FP is acting as though it's a Birkin. If avoiding paying the OP is that important to them, you'd think they'd do whatever they could to prove their case.


----------



## uadjit

BeenBurned said:


> But it could also show a thick pile of wrappings that could have had something in them. It couldn't hurt to check the footage.
> 
> You're right that it's just "a $600 wallet and not a Birkin" but FP is acting as though it's a Birkin. If avoiding paying the OP is that important to them, you'd think they'd do whatever they could to prove their case.


I really don't. I think they _should_ take the time to find out if they lost the wallet. Especially since this is a long-time repeat customer we're talking about. But realistically speaking I don't expect them to. This is FP we're talking about. I've personally had them not know where my items were (turns out they were sold in the boutique before they were even check in for some reason) when I asked. TBH I don't think the ship they run is particularly tight.


----------



## Rouge H

Insurance, that's what it's there for and she should be paid. If I were you, I'd be on the phone demanding to speak to upper management about this. Fed-X is not liable for this and filing any claims with them is fraudulent should FP decide to do so. 
Sarah is in fact involved in the day to day operations of the business, you should reach out directly to her.


----------



## caannie

The last time I called when the person I called said a supervisor would have to decide the amount I received I asked to speak to the supervisor. The girl I was speaking to suddenly became very involved in entering my notes into her computer and putting me on hold to get my FedEx claim number. She ignored my request. 

I understand FP's side of this. People can say "I sent a Birkin and you lost it!!" and all they have is their word. I would think as a long time Customer they would believe me, but who knows? Also, the wallet. $600 is by far the most they have ever offered me for a wallet. Similar items they have paid $400-450 for. When I got the quote I thought they'd lost their minds but of course I was thrilled with it. Of course, that's the item that vanished upon reaching them. And my latest batch of quotes (for dissimilar items) are back to being embarrassingly bad and insulting. I wonder if somebody REALLY wanted my wallet...


----------



## caannie

This morning I composed a long and detailed email requesting supervisor review of my claim and immediate compensation for my lost wallet. I included a detailed timeline, the names and dates of Customer service persons I have spoken to, and pictures of the wallet, shipping receipt, etc... I noted my long sales and purchase history with FP and that while the company may have unlimited resources I do not. I requested to be made whole, because no matter how the wallet disappeared it was not my fault that it did. I sent the email to every address I have for Fashionphile. I am really hoping after nearly an hour of working on the email I don't end up with a sloppy canned response by someone who didn't bother reading it.

Does anyone have Sarah Davis's email address? I used to have it, I think it was Sarah@fashionpile.com but I can't remember.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> This morning I composed a long and detailed email requesting supervisor review of my claim and immediate compensation for my lost wallet. I included a detailed timeline, the names and dates of Customer service persons I have spoken to, and pictures of the wallet, shipping receipt, etc... I noted my long sales and purchase history with FP and that while the company may have unlimited resources I do not. I requested to be made whole, because no matter how the wallet disappeared it was not my fault that it did. I sent the email to every address I have for Fashionphile. I am really hoping after nearly an hour of working on the email I don't end up with a sloppy canned response by someone who didn't bother reading it.
> 
> Does anyone have Sarah Davis's email address? I used to have it, I think it was Sarah@fashionpile.com but I can't remember.


I don't know whether it's still valid but in this post, she gave it as fashionphile@gmail.com
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...quest-from-let-trade.44876/page-3#post-867164

ETA: You might also try sending her a PM through TPF.


----------



## lallybelle

caannie said:


> This morning I composed a long and detailed email requesting supervisor review of my claim and immediate compensation for my lost wallet. I included a detailed timeline, the names and dates of Customer service persons I have spoken to, and pictures of the wallet, shipping receipt, etc... I noted my long sales and purchase history with FP and that while the company may have unlimited resources I do not. I requested to be made whole, because no matter how the wallet disappeared it was not my fault that it did. I sent the email to every address I have for Fashionphile. I am really hoping after nearly an hour of working on the email I don't end up with a sloppy canned response by someone who didn't bother reading it.
> 
> Does anyone have Sarah Davis's email address? I used to have it, I think it was Sarah@fashionpile.com but I can't remember.



Can't be sure it's still valid but that's what I have from when I had a problem a few years ago. Good luck!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not home at the moment and have trouble searching on my phone but I recall Sarah posting with a comment that she didn't know how to navigate the forum and she couldn't respond to complaints she wasn't aware of. (She wondered whether there was a way to get notifications if her name was mentioned.)

 Perhaps if you, @caannie send her a message directing her here, she might respond.


----------



## caannie

I have reached out to her through PM and she replied. I have messaged her the content of my email to FP. I'll let you know if she's able to help.


----------



## poopsie

caannie said:


> The last time I called when the person I called said a supervisor would have to decide the amount I received I asked to speak to the supervisor. The girl I was speaking to suddenly became very involved in entering my notes into her computer and putting me on hold to get my FedEx claim number. She ignored my request.
> 
> I understand FP's side of this. People can say "I sent a Birkin and you lost it!!" and all they have is their word. I would think as a long time Customer they would believe me, but who knows? Also, the wallet. *$600 is by far the most they have ever offered me for a wallet. Similar items they have paid $400-450 for. When I got the quote I thought they'd lost their minds but of course I was thrilled with it. Of course, that's the item that vanished upon reaching them. And my latest batch of quotes (for dissimilar items) are back to being embarrassingly bad and insulting. I wonder if somebody REALLY wanted my wallet...*



I was wondering about that myself. I know nothing about LV wallets so when I saw that quote for $600 I looked it up and couldn't believe they offered that close to retail. I recall thinking that their profit margin was going to be so slim that maybe they knew someone was looking for that particular style or something.


----------



## caannie

poopsie said:


> I was wondering about that myself. I know nothing about LV wallets so when I saw that quote for $600 I looked it up and couldn't believe they offered that close to retail. I recall thinking that their profit margin was going to be so slim that maybe they knew someone was looking for that particular style or something.


Yep! Not to accuse them of something nefarious, but my last 7 or 8 items sold have been unusually high quotes. Normally if I'm selling them an excellent condition wallet that they might sell for $795 I can expect about half that for buyout, about $400. I understand that black MC wallets are hot now, but max they would sell that zippy for would maybe be $895, so $600 was a pretty decent quote.


----------



## poopsie

caannie said:


> Yep! Not to accuse them of something nefarious, but my last 7 or 8 items sold have been unusually high quotes. Normally if I'm selling them an excellent condition wallet that they might sell for $795 I can expect about half that for buyout, about $400. I understand that black MC wallets are hot now, but max they would sell that zippy for would maybe be $895, so $600 was a pretty decent quote.



I always give allowance for the amount the item could end up being discounted. Since I have to pay sales tax, I always wait until something I like goes to at least 20% off. I usually wait for 30% and if it goes before that oh well, I didn't really need it anyway. Just wondering how much that factors into their quotes.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm so sorry this happened, @caannie . I can't believe FP gave you a FedEx case ID as if it's your problem, after over 100 transactions. Net-a-Porter lost a returned item from me once and did the right thing immediately with no questions.  I really hope FP sorts you out quickly now that you're directly in touch, but you shouldn't have to work that hard.
This cements my feeling that I won't deal with this company. Every quote I have gotten from them has been hilariously low, including for new-in-box Birkins and Kellys, which I KNOW they will mark up insanely.  And every time I have spoken with them they are rude.


----------



## caannie

I have received the following reply from Fashionphile today, which I feel is appropriate and am pleased to report resolves my issue. I would like to thank the several Fashionphile employees who intervened on my behalf and were proactive in making sure my email was seen by a supervisor, especially the employee at the Utah Service Center and the representative of Fashionphile who maintains the account on tPF.


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Please allow me to introduce myself, I am the manager of operations for Fashionphile. After reading your email and discussing the situation with my receiving manager, I can say that the issue at hand has gone way past the point that it needs to. We will absolutely be paying you out the $600 for the lost item, and filing the claim directly with Fedex. This is not your burden to bear, we will handle it from here. I apologize for the frustration and hope you continue to be a valued customer.
> 
> Thank you,
> Operations Manager
> Fashionphile


As you all know I really had to chase this problem down to get satisfaction. I will let everyone know when I have been paid. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## uadjit

So glad to hear that FP will be making you whole (as they should have done in the first place)!


----------



## Rouge H

I'm happy that you were able to get this resolved in your favor and you can put this behind you. Hopefully you can regain your relationship back with FP and move forward. I commend you for the way you handled the situation❤️


----------



## Pitsrule

caannie said:


> This morning I composed a long and detailed email requesting supervisor review of my claim and immediate compensation for my lost wallet. I included a detailed timeline, the names and dates of Customer service persons I have spoken to, and pictures of the wallet, shipping receipt, etc... I noted my long sales and purchase history with FP and that while the company may have unlimited resources I do not. I requested to be made whole, because no matter how the wallet disappeared it was not my fault that it did. I sent the email to every address I have for Fashionphile. I am really hoping after nearly an hour of working on the email I don't end up with a sloppy canned response by someone who didn't bother reading it.
> 
> Does anyone have Sarah Davis's email address? I used to have it, I think it was Sarah@fashionpile.com but I can't remember.


I am going through a very similar situation with an item I sent to them. One item is missing and they refuse to honor the original buyout price. I've  was told I needed to file a claim directly with FedEx which I don't see how would work since it was shipped under their account. Would you be kind enough to share who you sent your email to? I'm not having any luck with their standard contact form and customer service chat.


----------



## caannie

I wish I could help you, but I just sent my email to the info@fashionphile.com address and put in the subject line "Supervisor Review Requested."

One of the times I called in the past I got Customer service in Utah and they were very helpful. But I thin if you ask for a supervisor in the subject line you get more help. I'm alarmed someone else is missing items... :/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

poopsie said:


> I always give allowance for the amount the item could end up being discounted. Since I have to pay sales tax, I always wait until something I like goes to at least 20% off. I usually wait for 30% and if it goes before that oh well, I didn't really need it anyway. Just wondering how much that factors into their quotes.


i think the % off is factored in. each time i'm quoted something they give the range of the expected payout, so they account for it


----------



## Pitsrule

caannie said:


> I wish I could help you, but I just sent my email to the info@fashionphile.com address and put in the subject line "Supervisor Review Requested."
> 
> One of the times I called in the past I got Customer service in Utah and they were very helpful. But I thin if you ask for a supervisor in the subject line you get more help. I'm alarmed someone else is missing items... :/


Thanks. I will try that and I was able to locate another email of a manager there. I tried to contact them via the email form on their website 3 times and still haven't received a response. My only luck was the online chat and they told me I have to file the claim with FedEx. I sent 3 pieces and they received all but one. I also packaged my items and stuffed the bags with bubble wrap. I sold to them once before and it was a breeze and currently have another purse boxed and ready to ship to them but that won't be happening.


----------



## caannie

I got my $600 reimbursement from FP today. It took a week and numerous emails and an additional phone call before I got it (I use direct deposit with them). Part of the confusion was that it doesn't show up as a payment anywhere on their website so I had no idea when and if it was coming. I'm glad that's over with, but still sad about the lost/stolen wallet. I will be watching their site and eBay to see if it ever reappears.


----------



## nashpoo

Has anyone sent anything to fashionphile lately??? I sent 2 bags that were checked in on the 30th and got paid for one..they're still processing the other. I usually get paid the 2nd day after they get my items..they also always send me an email saying they received my box two hours after it's delivered. but no email today even though my 2nd box was delivered this morning. Are they just slow right now?


----------



## ThisVNchick

nashpoo said:


> Has anyone sent anything to fashionphile lately??? I sent 2 bags that were checked in on the 30th and got paid for one..they're still processing the other. I usually get paid the 2nd day after they get my items..they also always send me an email saying they received my box two hours after it's delivered. but no email today even though my 2nd box was delivered this morning. Are they just slow right now?


This isn't anything new. I used to send them multiple things in one box and it would take them at least a week to check everything in. Sometimes when I sent in multiple boxes (because items were too expensive to send in together), only one would get checked in and the others wouldn't even though the tracking said it was delivered and signed for. FP is usually slow, at least for me. I wouldn't panic just yet. Give them about a week and then give them a call if you don't see things posting to your account.


----------



## nashpoo

ThisVNchick said:


> This isn't anything new. I used to send them multiple things in one box and it would take them at least a week to check everything in. Sometimes when I sent in multiple boxes (because items were too expensive to send in together), only one would get checked in and the others wouldn't even though the tracking said it was delivered and signed for. FP is usually slow, at least for me. I wouldn't panic just yet. Give them about a week and then give them a call if you don't see things posting to your account.



Thank you for the reassurance! It's just odd for me because I'm used to seeing the money sent the day after they receive my items. It's funny because they were quick to pay the cheaper bag, but the Chanel bag I sent in hasn't been paid for yet.. But they apparently had the time to upload pictures of it already? [emoji848] hopefully I get my money by Monday or Tuesday [emoji30]


----------



## ThisVNchick

nashpoo said:


> Thank you for the reassurance! It's just odd for me because I'm used to seeing the money sent the day after they receive my items. It's funny because they were quick to pay the cheaper bag, but the Chanel bag I sent in hasn't been paid for yet.. But they apparently had the time to upload pictures of it already? [emoji848] hopefully I get my money by Monday or Tuesday [emoji30]


Yea...they're kinda shady like that and I completely agree since I've had that happen before too. If they've uploaded pics that means the authentication process went well. If you call them, they'll just say they've put it (the payment) in the system already and probably waiting for it to refresh or some other bs. If you're paranoid about them not paying you out, take some screen shots, especially the one with the serial number. No two Chanel bags have the same serial number so if it matches the one you sent in for a quote, there's no denying they owe you money. That's taking some serious precaution but I (hopefully) don't think that FP is that shady.


----------



## nashpoo

ThisVNchick said:


> Yea...they're kinda shady like that and I completely agree since I've had that happen before too. If they've uploaded pics that means the authentication process went well. If you call them, they'll just say they've put it (the payment) in the system already and probably waiting for it to refresh or some other bs. If you're paranoid about them not paying you out, take some screen shots, especially the one with the serial number. No two Chanel bags have the same serial number so if it matches the one you sent in for a quote, there's no denying they owe you money. That's taking some serious precaution but I (hopefully) don't think that FP is that shady.



I've called and live chatted 3 times. The first girl said two more days on Wednesday. The next girl said it was going to get released on Friday for payment, and today the girl said a few more days to be authenticated? I'm like why would you take pictures if it's not authenticated yet [emoji58] and that I have to wait until Monday for some type of update. I'm just annoyed because I was going to use the funds towards anther bag I have on hold for me. Argggg


----------



## ThisVNchick

nashpoo said:


> I've called and live chatted 3 times. The first girl said two more days on Wednesday. The next girl said it was going to get released on Friday for payment, and today the girl said a few more days to be authenticated? I'm like why would you take pictures if it's not authenticated yet [emoji58] and that I have to wait until Monday for some type of update. I'm just annoyed because I was going to use the funds towards anther bag I have on hold for me. Argggg



Yea those girls will definitely say whatever it takes to get off the phone with you. I'd check back on Monday. Usually they update accounts at the beginning of the week so they can payout on Wednesday. I've heard that they only payout twice a week, Monday and Wednesday. So if it's not reflecting in your account right now, chances are it'll be there Monday for a midweek payout.


----------



## MAGJES

Question:  The last several bags I sent to Fashionphile arrived safely but for some reason I received store credit instead of a check. I sent them an email asking that they send me a check for the store credit as this is a mistake but no reply. I do plan on calling on Monday but am wondering if "store credit" status can be changed?


----------



## ThisVNchick

MAGJES said:


> Question:  The last several bags I sent to Fashionphile arrived safely but for some reason I received store credit instead of a check. I sent them an email asking that they send me a check for the store credit as this is a mistake but no reply. I do plan on calling on Monday but am wondering if "store credit" status can be changed?



I believe it is held as "credit" until they payout. They payout on Monday and Wednesday. I've never requested a check before, only a direct deposit, so I don't know the protocol for check payouts. BUT, for direct deposit, it is credited first as "credit" then on payday, that credit goes to zero and the deposit is in my bank account within 48 hours.


----------



## nashpoo

ThisVNchick said:


> Yea those girls will definitely say whatever it takes to get off the phone with you. I'd check back on Monday. Usually they update accounts at the beginning of the week so they can payout on Wednesday. I've heard that they only payout twice a week, Monday and Wednesday. So if it's not reflecting in your account right now, chances are it'll be there Monday for a midweek payout.



I called yesterday, and the girl said my boy was sitting with the authenticator since Friday so she probably forgot to hit the payment button to complete the process. She was able to send a message and by 4 pm yesterday all 3 items finally said awaiting payment [emoji173]️[emoji120] I just checked again and they all say paid now. Should be in my account by tomorrow! Guess they were just really busy last week!


----------



## MAGJES

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe it is held as "credit" until they payout. They payout on Monday and Wednesday. I've never requested a check before, only a direct deposit, so I don't know the protocol for check payouts. BUT, for direct deposit, it is credited first as "credit" then on payday, that credit goes to zero and the deposit is in my bank account within 48 hours.


Thanks for the reply. my balance is actually considered store credit and it's been that way for about 3 months. I thought at first that I might use it towards something but honestly can't find a thing I want at the moment. I finally got in touch with them today and they will be doing a direct deposit. Not sure how I ended up with store credit though but will make sure it doesn't happen again if I send them anything else in the future.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe it is held as "credit" until they payout. They payout on Monday and Wednesday. I've never requested a check before, only a direct deposit, so I don't know the protocol for check payouts. BUT, for direct deposit, it is credited first as "credit" then on payday, that credit goes to zero and the deposit is in my bank account within 48 hours.


i only get checks. in your account it shows each item you sent in and the credit you received and the date the check was cut for that item (so several bags will show the same date). they do try to put all items on one check, but sometimes you can end up with 2 or more checks if the items are processed a few days apart. the day the check was cut is shown next to the price you got. checks seem to be made out every day, but only mailed 1x a week, so it's usually like 7-10 days from the check cut date to when you actually receive the check, and much longer during a holiday period.


----------



## kemilia

I just had 2 great Fashionphile experiences--an LV bag that was just about perfect (and it's an oldie) and a cute Bal coin purse that was so reduced I could not ignore it (I will find something to fill it with). The only neg, which isn't their fault, is the free FedEx shipping takes a while (and having to hang around to sign). But both pieces made me smile a lot so the wait was well worth it.


----------



## LisaDHo

Be care of this website. They are after your money ONLY and do not care about your satisfaction. Their offers are way less than other sites such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, even eBay valet sellers. The customer service is horrible, rude, and basically a waste of time. Their layaway policy really really really is horrible, and I would not recommend it for anymore. There are many choices for this type of business online, and fashionphile is at the bottom on all categories, such as customer service, pricing, return policy, satisfaction guarantee, etc. They are not a loyal company at all, and if you have bought/sold to them in the past, they do not care. Other brands such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, all have loyalty programs which clearly will reward you for return business. Please do yourself a favor and block their website!


----------



## Rouge H

I respectfully disagree having sold numerous items without any problems, purchased many as well as special accommodations made for a layaway since I am a longtime loyal client. 



LisaDHo said:


> Be care of this website. They are after your money ONLY and do not care about your satisfaction. Their offers are way less than other sites such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, even eBay valet sellers. The customer service is horrible, rude, and basically a waste of time. Their layaway policy really really really is horrible, and I would not recommend it for anymore. There are many choices for this type of business online, and fashionphile is at the bottom on all categories, such as customer service, pricing, return policy, satisfaction guarantee, etc. They are not a loyal company at all, and if you have bought/sold to them in the past, they do not care. Other brands such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, all have loyalty programs which clearly will reward you for return business. Please do yourself a favor and block their website!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LisaDHo said:


> Be care of this website. They are after your money ONLY and do not care about your satisfaction. Their offers are way less than other sites such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, even eBay valet sellers. The customer service is horrible, rude, and basically a waste of time. Their layaway policy really really really is horrible, and I would not recommend it for anymore. There are many choices for this type of business online, and fashionphile is at the bottom on all categories, such as customer service, pricing, return policy, satisfaction guarantee, etc. They are not a loyal company at all, and if you have bought/sold to them in the past, they do not care. Other brands such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, all have loyalty programs which clearly will reward you for return business. Please do yourself a favor and block their website!


What are the loyalty programs for AFF and Yoogis that reward you for your return business?


----------



## anthrosphere

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What are the loyalty programs for AFF and Yoogis that reward you for your return business?



That poster confused me, too. I used to buy and consign a lot of used bags at Yoogi's but they never reward me for anything. I mean they do give me coupons just for purchasing something ($75 for $500 spent or something). But no loyalty program. Dunno what that poster meant by that.

I also use to consign lots of contemporary bags with AFF but never bought anything from them. Again, The owners never mentioned any sort of "loyalty program" to me.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

anthrosphere said:


> That poster confused me, too. I used to buy and consign a lot of used bags at Yoogi's but they never reward me for anything. I mean they do give me coupons just for purchasing something ($75 for $500 spent or something). But no loyalty program. Dunno what that poster meant by that.
> 
> I also use to consign lots of contemporary bags with AFF but never bought anything from them. Again, The owners never mentioned any sort of "loyalty program" to me.


That is why I asked as well ..I wasn't aware of rewards programs for either site....I buy and consign with Yoogis and they used to offer the coupon but it has been posted they stopped. I've never consigned with AFF but bought a few items and wasn't aware of any loyalty program there either. I know they do have sales occasionally but it's not a reward program..


----------



## bonsai22

Hi ladies, I have a quick question. I'm going to sell a bag to FP and wanted to know if I use their fed ex label, will my bag be fully insured in case anything happens? I'm nervous after reading these horror stories about missing items. This is my first time selling so I don't know if I should use their label or pay for shipping myself. TIA


----------



## fatcat2523

caannie said:


> I've got a minor disaster going on right now with Fashionphile that has me completely stressed out. I have successfully sold them 103 items over the years. But looks like item 104 is a disaster.
> 
> I shipped them a box with 4 items included and their manifest identifying those items. There were 3 LV wallets and a hard luggage piece in the box. They were packed with bubble wrap and the greatest of care, and the box was secured with a large amount of packing tape. The box arrived at FP but only 3 items were "checked in." An LV black multicolore zippy wallet with a grenade interior is missing. At the moment I'm out $600. They are filing a claim with FedEx, but honestly I don't think the box was tampered with. I think somehow they lost or overlooked my item. It was in an LV box with tags, dust cover, a receipt and care booklet. That's a pretty bulky/heavy item to overlook. Someone somewhere screwed up. I'm keeping an eye on their site to see if my wallet gets listed.



I felt your pain. After several transaction with them, I was ok with their service. However Last year I had sold 2 of my mom's chanel bags to them. Shipped separately with 2 different tracking. However they only shown and paid one. When I called they said they have never received my 2nd parcel. I was liked there is a signature for receiving but they declined it. I was thinking to myself, WTF it's $6000 worth of money. So I went back to ask shipping company for proof of signature, they have issued me letter of proof which shown both parcel are received by the same person. Upon providing the letters to FP, they were able to locate the bag?!?!? Since then I don't trust this company.


----------



## caannie

fatcat2523 said:


> I felt your pain. After several transaction with them, I was ok with their service. However Last year I had sold 2 of my mom's chanel bags to them. Shipped separately with 2 different tracking. However they only shown and paid one. When I called they said they have never received my 2nd parcel. I was liked there is a signature for receiving but they declined it. I was thinking to myself, WTF it's $6000 worth of money. So I went back to ask shipping company for proof of signature, they have issued me letter of proof which shown both parcel are received by the same person. Upon providing the letters to FP, they were able to locate the bag?!?!? Since then I don't trust this company.


Sounds like once they had proof of signature they figured out who stole your bag! :/


----------



## fatcat2523

caannie said:


> Sounds like once they had proof of signature they figured out who stole your bag! :/



They blamed on me and said the error was due to me spending parcel separately instead of one. I was good thing I did two otherwise I will have no proof. They never answer me where was the second bag or what had happened though,


----------



## Catbird9

Great thread!



fatcat2523 said:


> They blamed on me and said the error was due to me spending parcel separately instead of one. I was good thing I did two otherwise I will have no proof. They never answer me where was the second bag or what had happened though,



These Fashionphile stories are eye-opening. I can only hope Fashonphile has taken steps to correct these issues.



bonsai22 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a quick question. I'm going to sell a bag to FP and wanted to know if I use their fed ex label, will my bag be fully insured in case anything happens? I'm nervous after reading these horror stories about missing items. This is my first time selling so I don't know if I should use their label or pay for shipping myself. TIA



After reading this thread and the risks highlighted here, I wouldn't recommend sending them your bag. If you use their label, they will know the contents of that shipment. If the shipment (or individual pieces in the box) go missing, they may ask YOU to pursue the case with FedEx. If you are determined and persistent, they _may_ find your missing item(s) and pay you.

As for using your own label, you would be insured if the package never arrived. If it arrived with missing items, in order to support a claim with FedEx, you would need Fashionphile's cooperation to prove that the package had been tampered with before it was delivered to their warehouse. Good luck.


----------



## BagLadyT

Rouge H said:


> I respectfully disagree having sold numerous items without any problems, purchased many as well as special accommodations made for a layaway since I am a longtime loyal client.



Same here. I've only had great experiences with them both selling and buying.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> Sounds like once they had proof of signature they figured out who stole your bag! :/


I wonder if it was the same person who "misplaced" your wallet.


----------



## BeenBurned

LisaDHo said:


> Other brands such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, all have loyalty programs which clearly will reward you for return business. Please do yourself a favor and block their website!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> What are the loyalty programs for AFF and Yoogis that reward you for your return business?





anthrosphere said:


> That poster confused me, too. I used to buy and consign a lot of used bags at Yoogi's but they never reward me for anything. I mean they do give me coupons just for purchasing something ($75 for $500 spent or something). But no loyalty program. Dunno what that poster meant by that.
> 
> I also use to consign lots of contemporary bags with AFF but never bought anything from them. Again, The owners never mentioned any sort of "loyalty program" to me.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> That is why I asked as well ..I wasn't aware of rewards programs for either site....I buy and consign with Yoogis and they used to offer the coupon but it has been posted they stopped. I've never consigned with AFF but bought a few items and wasn't aware of any loyalty program there either. I know they do have sales occasionally but it's not a reward program..


@LisaDHo - Please elaborate on the loyalty programs you say that therealreal, yoogiscloset, and annsfabulousfinds offer. 

From your posts on this thread and the other, it's clear you aren't a Fashionphile fan but that doesn't mean that others offer loyalty programs not offered by FP.


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if it was the same person who "misplaced" your wallet.


oh yes, the thought has occurred to me. My wallet isn't worth much if it can't be resold, and I'll be watching for it forever.


----------



## caannie

fatcat2523 said:


> They blamed on me and said the error was due to me spending parcel separately instead of one. I was good thing I did two otherwise I will have no proof. They never answer me where was the second bag or what had happened though,


I'm beginning to think separate packages are the only way to go.


----------



## ironic568

caannie said:


> I'm beginning to think separate packages are the only way to go.


Well, that will be a royal pain in the rear when I'm going to send them lots of jewelry. 14 small packages


----------



## misspink001

LisaDHo said:


> Be care of this website. They are after your money ONLY and do not care about your satisfaction. Their offers are way less than other sites such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, even eBay valet sellers. The customer service is horrible, rude, and basically a waste of time. Their layaway policy really really really is horrible, and I would not recommend it for anymore. There are many choices for this type of business online, and fashionphile is at the bottom on all categories, such as customer service, pricing, return policy, satisfaction guarantee, etc. They are not a loyal company at all, and if you have bought/sold to them in the past, they do not care. Other brands such as therealreal, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds, all have loyalty programs which clearly will reward you for return business. Please do yourself a favor and block their website!




Ok, first of all, what business isn't after your money? It's America? 

Now, whenever I sell an item, I get a quote from both FP and Yoogiscloset. They are usually right around the same amount. Sometimes Yoogi's Closet is more sometimes FP is more but neither is that much different than the other. When I sell my item, I look at the price they list it at and it's at about 20 -30% more than what I sold it to them, I know they aren't ripping me off. 

I don't know how a lay-a-way policy can be horrible, unless you don't pay, but, their rules are laid out, and very similar to AFF's policies on lay-a-way items. 

If the other companies have a rewards program then they haven't offered it to me. Can you explain the loyalty programs?

Lastly, I don't get great customer service from the people at the Beverly Hills location but the Carlsbad location is the bomb. All the ladies I dealt with are super nice and if I email them the response is quick. Maybe it's how you talk to them?

Maybe you are just expecting too much from a consignment shop and expect them to act like you are going to a place like but Neiman Marcus and they work on commission. Sure, those sales people are nice, but have you ever called Newman Marcus customer service? It's terrible! The people I talked to were so rude and had such attitudes I had to speak to a manager and she was rude too. 

I don't know why you hate them so much but you need to realize what you post here isn't true.

PS--on the security note, they take it very seriously. I've been to the one in Carlsbad. They have security guards at the entrance just to get through the gate to park. Then, you have to be let in, by a exited door. On top of that, there are video cameras everywhere.


----------



## GinBelf

meandmylouis said:


> My daughter did not asked a sales associate to authenticated the wallet. She came to asked them to put her initial on the interior of the wallet, and the SA came back with the Manager and explained to my daughter that the wallet is not authentic, the stitches wrong, the interior wrong. Anyway, I just shared my daughter experienced here, she asked me to do so.



This is hard to believe. I am a long time LV collector and I have been dealing with Fashionphile for some time now. I have sold several LV and Antigona bags there and have bought some as well. They have EXCELLENT customer service and will NEVER sell anything fake. I constantly check their listings and have seen nothing that looked fake. And it is so true that the sales staff INCLUDING managers at LV boutiques DO NOT have the knowledge to authenticate. They are often told not to authenticate stuff customers bring in.


----------



## BeenBurned

GinBelf said:


> and *will NEVER sell anything fake. I constantly check their listings and have seen nothing that looked fake.*


That's not true. There HAVE been *many* confirmed fakes in various brands, among which I'm guessing are most frequently Chanel. While FP accepts responsibility when buyers notify her, not all buyers are aware that they received fakes because like you, they tend to trust FP.

While the listing of fakes is likely unintentional, like any other seller, Fashionphile is supposed to verify and confirm authenticity before listing any item. And based on the fact that fakes slip through, clearly she isn't doing her prelisting authentications.

Whether a seller is trusted or not, any item should be authenticated by buyers just to make sure they are getting what they paid for.

ETA: I just realized that the post you quoted is from 5.5 years ago, clearly indicating that the (inadvertent or not) listing of fakes has been an ongoing issue.


----------



## DorianGrayish

Oh my, I recently purchased a Proenza Schouler Ps1 tote bag from FP. I live in Europe so naturally I have to pay import tax and this has now turned into a convoluted mess.
The bag cost 355$ (a bargain, I know) but FP mistakenly declared the price to be 695$.
Now I have to pay almost as much in import tax as I paid for the bag.
I contacted FedEx, but they want a fee of 100$ to re-declare the bag. I also contacted FP but they just send a rather condescending reply where they flatly state that they can not help me, and then they explain basic import tax rules. They completely ingnore the fact that they declared the wrong amount.
I know that 100$ is not that much,but I feel frustrated being stuck with a bill, because of their mistake.
 This was my first purchase from them and
I will probably not buy from them again and I am glad that I did not buy the much more expensive Céline Tie that I was considering.
Shame - they do have tons of good stuff.


----------



## vernis-lover

DorianGrayish said:


> Oh my, I recently purchased a Proenza Schouler Ps1 tote bag from FP. I live in Europe so naturally I have to pay import tax and this has now turned into a convoluted mess.
> The bag cost 355$ (a bargain, I know) but FP mistakenly declared the price to be 695$.
> Now I have to pay almost as much in import tax as I paid for the bag.
> I contacted FedEx, but they want a fee of 100$ to re-declare the bag. I also contacted FP but they just send a rather condescending reply where they flatly state that they can not help me, and then they explain basic import tax rules. They completely ingnore the fact that they declared the wrong amount.
> I know that 100$ is not that much,but I feel frustrated being stuck with a bill, because of their mistake.
> This was my first purchase from them and
> I will probably not buy from them again and I am glad that I did not buy the much more expensive Céline Tie that I was considering.
> Shame - they do have tons of good stuff.


That is a shame that they did that. Over here, if that happens, you can provide proof of purchase for the correct amount and have the charges re-evaluated.

I had to pay customs charges last week on a purchase from Yoogis but they were kind and under-declared the value so the bill was much less than I expected (no, I didn't ask them to do so.  They did so of their own accord.)


----------



## DorianGrayish

vernis-lover said:


> That is a shame that they did that. Over here, if that happens, you can provide proof of purchase for the correct amount and have the charges re-evaluated.
> 
> I had to pay customs charges last week on a purchase from Yoogis but they were kind and under-declared the value so the bill was much less than I expected (no, I didn't ask them to do so.  They did so of their own accord.)


I am getting it re-evaluated - but FedEx will charge me 100$ to do so. It just feels unfair to me that I get "fined" because of their mistakes. I kinda think FP ought to pay for this.


----------



## vernis-lover

DorianGrayish said:


> I am getting it re-evaluated - but FedEx will charge me 100$ to do so. It just feels unfair to me that I get "fined" because of their mistakes. I kinda think FP ought to pay for this.


I don't understand why you would ask Fedex to re-determine anything; they don't determine the customs charges.  It's done by government officials at point of import. Contact the customs office instead.

Try reaching out to Sarah and explaining the issue with their over-declaration.  She seems to get things done whereas most of FP staff do seem "a little meh......"


----------



## DorianGrayish

vernis-lover said:


> I don't understand why you would ask Fedex to re-determine anything; they don't determine the customs charges.  It's done by government officials at point of import. Contact the customs office instead.
> 
> Try reaching out to Sarah and explaining the issue with their over-declaration.  She seems to get things done whereas most of FP staff do seem "a little meh......"


In Copenhagen Fedex you pay customs through fedex -they have an entire departement, just doing that.
Fedex got back to me and they are now re-declaring it.


----------



## vernis-lover

DorianGrayish said:


> In Copenhagen Fedex you pay customs through fedex -they have an entire departement, just doing that.
> Fedex got back to me and they are now re-declaring it.


I pay customs to whoever is scheduled to deliver the parcel (be it Royal Mail, Fedex, Parcelforce, UPS) but that doesn't mean any of them determine the charges.  In your case, I would contact the customs office - there is usually a number on the charges slip applied to the parcel.  Paying for a re-determination is just money in the delivery company's pocket as far as I can see as they are not empowered to levy those charges.


----------



## DorianGrayish

vernis-lover said:


> I pay customs to whoever is scheduled to deliver the parcel (be it Royal Mail, Fedex, Parcelforce, UPS) but that doesn't mean any of them determine the charges.  In your case, I would contact the customs office - there is usually a number on the charges slip applied to the parcel.  Paying for a re-determination is just money in the delivery company's pocket as far as I can see as they are not empowered to levy those charges.


I cant get the parcel because i have to pay customs before they will deliver it to me. FedEx stated that I had to pay upfront - they usually do that when the value is over a certain amount.


----------



## vernis-lover

Goog


DorianGrayish said:


> I cant get the parcel because i have to pay customs before they will deliver it to me. FedEx stated that I had to pay upfront - they usually do that when the value is over a certain amount.





DorianGrayish said:


> I cant get the parcel because i have to pay customs before they will deliver it to me. FedEx stated that I had to pay upfront - they usually do that when the value is over a certain amount.


Google the number?

Either way, I can't believe it's correct that you have to pay for a customs re-calculation.  But a very nice money making enterprise for Fedex!


----------



## BeenBurned

DorianGrayish said:


> I am getting it re-evaluated - but FedEx will charge me 100$ to do so. It just feels unfair to me that I get "fined" because of their mistakes. I kinda think FP ought to pay for this.


FP should pay for it!! Customs fees are based on what you paid for the item, not what it might be "worth." 

Try contacting her and refer her here. In the past (though it's been several years), she did respond promptly to issues:
fashionphile
Start a Conversation


----------



## DorianGrayish

BeenBurned said:


> FP should pay for it!! Customs fees are based on what you paid for the item, not what it might be "worth."
> 
> Try contacting her and refer her here. In the past (though it's been several years), she did respond promptly to issues:
> fashionphile
> Start a Conversation


Thanks, I will try to contact her. I send FP a second e-mail Yesterday, once again explaining that they wrote the incorrect amount and that I was being charged for a re-declaration. So far no response.
I would like them to at least apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## DorianGrayish

vernis-lover said:


> Goog
> 
> 
> Google the number?
> 
> Either way, I can't believe it's correct that you have to pay for a customs re-calculation.  But a very nice money making enterprise for Fedex!


I agree that it is a lucrative enterprise for FedEx.
The local customs refer you to the postal/delivery  service.

Unfortunately I'm feeling less exited about this bag - due to all this hassle. 
I'm going on a vacation next week and it would be nice to have this resolved before that.


----------



## DorianGrayish

DorianGrayish said:


> I agree that it is a lucrative enterprise for FedEx.
> The local customs refer you to the postal/delivery  service.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm feeling less exited about this bag - due to all this hassle.
> I'm going on a vacation next week and it would be nice to have this resolved before that.


The matter is now resolved. FedEx stepped up and made sure that I will not be charged the incorrect amount and I received the bag this morning. It is beautiful- much better condition than FP described it in and it was packed with great care.


----------



## LVLeo

I'm having trouble getting them to respond to my emails . They have had my $ 2000bag with receipt from LV nearly 2 weeks and I have not received payment . Yoogis paid with 3 days. I am very upset and with all the bad reviews I keep reading I am getting scared.


----------



## caannie

LVLeo said:


> I'm having trouble getting them to respond to my emails . They have had my $ 2000bag with receipt from LV nearly 2 weeks and I have not received payment . Yoogis paid with 3 days. I am very upset and with all the bad reviews I keep reading I am getting scared.


Call them. I'm sure part of the delay is the July 4th weekend.


----------



## pjrufus

My first purchase/experience with FP, they had a Proenza Schouler bag I wanted and a great price. I really didn't know anything about FP so I checked in here. I was a little nervous about the purchase after reading, but I took a chance and bought anyway.

The bag arrived quickly, and was packaged very nicely. The box contained a return label and instructions The bag is beautiful, and in perfect condition. There were a few minor flaws under the listing condition, but I couldn't see any in the pics (like I could with some others,) and can't find them in person. The bag still had a Barney's tag on it, and I have the same bag in another color. The details match exactly, have no doubts about authenticity.

I think a lot of times we post when there are problems we need help with. I think it's important to share when our experience has been good, as well. I know I would have had a little more confidence in my purchase if there were more positive posts.


----------



## KM7029

I sent some items to Fashionphile about 3-4 weeks ago, everything worked out ok.  I sent two more bags (in the same box) last week, I got two emails stating this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's nice to get confirmation that they received the items this time, I did not get this email on the previous box I sent them.

Has anybody noticed that the first offer they give is usually the best?  I got some quotes on SLGs, but didn't sell them.  I submitted another quote on those same items and it was a lot less the second time.


----------



## misspink001

KM7029 said:


> I sent some items to Fashionphile about 3-4 weeks ago, everything worked out ok.  I sent two more bags (in the same box) last week, I got two emails stating this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762718
> 
> 
> It's nice to get confirmation that they received the items this time, I did not get this email on the previous box I sent them.
> 
> Has anybody noticed that the first offer they give is usually the best?  I got some quotes on SLGs, but didn't sell them.  I submitted another quote on those same items and it was a lot less the second time.



That actually sounds like good practice on their part. They see that you submitted for quotes but didn't sell but now you are trying to sell again so you must really want to sell so they lower the quote. It sucks but it's business.


----------



## KM7029

misspink001 said:


> That actually sounds like good practice on their part. They see that you submitted for quotes but didn't sell but now you are trying to sell again so you must really want to sell so they lower the quote. It sucks but it's business.



Just figured I might point this out for those who are new to the site.  Perhaps others have had a different experience.

I was iffy on selling those items, so I will probably just keep them.

I do have 2 so so quotes on other bags, I'll need to make up my mind soon on those before the clock runs out.


----------



## misspink001

KM7029 said:


> Just figured I might point this out for those who are new to the site.  Perhaps others have had a different experience.
> 
> I was iffy on selling those items, so I will probably just keep them.
> 
> I do have 2 so so quotes on other bags, I'll need to make up my mind soon on those before the clock runs out.



Did you try Yoogi's Closet for a quote too?


----------



## peachieD

Ladies, I bought a preloved Kelly from them 2 weeks ago. I was so happy and was no intention of returning so I just cut off the tag (my mistake). Then a couple of days ago I am inspecting it thoroughly I notice and suspect that the leather is dry. I honestly dont know how a dry boxcalf leather looks like. So I sent photos to Docride and confirmed my suspicions and has a crack on the left sangle which were not included in their description. I dont know what will happen to my purchase. My first purchase with them and my first Kelly ☹


----------



## kemilia

Their tag does say "remove the tag, own the bag" or something like that. I don't know how flexible they are on that policy, but they do offer to buy the bag back (at a big discount) so maybe that would be your only recourse. Hard lesson to learn with a pricey item


----------



## jlinds

I've never sold anything to FP but have sold back some items I bought from them, which was a seamless process. I have bought several items from them, most worked out, some did not. Returns were quick and hassle free. They did send me the wrong bag once (an item of significant more value than I purchased) but I contacted them and got my appropriate bag.


----------



## Missbing

I've been looking for a pre loved Pallas wallet and recently found one on Fashionphile in good condition.  The pictures look great, but the description mentions missing hardware and cracking, yet I don't see any of this in the pictures.  Has anyone had experiences with the description and pictures not matching?  Does it look like this has missing hardware and cracking?  Link below.

https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-pallas-wallet-cerise-cherry-179069


----------



## Oddity

Corame just verified a Fashionphile Chloe bag as fake that I wanted to buy. Been carrying a lookalike/inspired bag for probably over a year that I got from Ross for $20  and decided I still very much like the original Chloe as it cannot compare... I believe shortly before corame looked at it, it was marked sold, would Fashionphile say something else in the listing if it was taken down? Should I let them know they sold a fake? Here are the details on the fake one from the authenticate Chloe thread (hope this posts right I'm on mobile so it's a little clunky to quote another thread):



Oddity said:


> *Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
> *Item Number:* 162536
> *Seller ID:* Fashionphile
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-c...ign=shopping&gclid=CKTxiczSi9UCFYlgfgodlk8Dlw
> 
> corame, thank you in advance for your time and expertise on this. I wish there could be others here to help ease the burden of authenticating Chloe bags. I'm sure it goes unstated often but I will say that your experience is helping a lot of folks here dodge the bullet of spending their hard earned coin on fakes which riddle these auction sites with amazing frequency... This is my first time considering buying a luxury item of this magnitude and price. Your time is greatly appreciated. Thanks again.





corame said:


> Fake





Oddity said:


> OMG thank you corame! Someone bought it too...
> 
> Could you also please authenticate this other Fringe Hudson? Just noticing the "Made In Italy" font letters definitely looks a bit wider than the other one you said was fake. Hope this one is actually real this time!
> 
> *Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
> *Item Number:* 156181
> *Seller ID:* Fashionphile
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-mini-fringe-hudson-shoulder-bag-black-156181
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> *Reference to OLD one corame verified as fake:*
> 
> *Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
> *Item Number:* 162536
> *Seller ID:* Fashionphile
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-c...ign=shopping&gclid=CKTxiczSi9UCFYlgfgodlk8Dlw



I don't know what gave it away, read somewhere on here that replicators like to watch these forums to make fakes look closer to real so authenticators don't say specifically what's wrong, but I've asked corame to look at another Chloe bag on Fashionphile with the same style and color and hoping it passes but it looks like the heat stamp isn't very crisp on that one... Could anyone please refer to me other trustworthy sites to get a pre-loved authentic Chloe? They don't sell this style anymore anywhere and now I'm kicking myself when these were on sale for like $1275 on sites like Matchesfashion or Neiman Marcus ugh.


----------



## BeenBurned

Oddity said:


> Should I let them know they sold a fake? Here are the details on the fake one from the authenticate Chloe thread (hope this posts right I'm on mobile so it's a little clunky to quote another thread):


In answer to your question about whether you should advise FP, I say ABSOLUTELY!! If Sarah and her crew are honest, they'll appreciate the heads up and (if honest and honorable) will notify the buyer even if it was sold.

Send her links to the specific posts where it was posted and authenticated as well as your post here.


----------



## jmc3007

It's also possible that it's not fake. Once a person has possession she can verify authenticity card against hologram sticker and examine in person and up close the details and craftsmanship. Photos do have their limitation is my point. With some Chloe models it's impossible to take clear photos of hologram stickers without turning the bag inside out or requiring two ppl to handle. Besides FP has a refund policy so the buyer can exercise her option. Also I would pay for 3rd party service like A4U for less than $7


----------



## Oddity

BeenBurned said:


> In answer to your question about whether you should advise FP, I say ABSOLUTELY!! If Sarah and her crew are honest, they'll appreciate the heads up and (if honest and honorable) will notify the buyer even if it was sold.
> 
> Send her links to the specific posts where it was posted and authenticated as well as your post here.



Do you guys know Sarah's (Fashionphile) direct email or should I just go through the customer contact form on their site? I'm  kinda weirded out by having to use my real name to reach out about them, have you guys gotten blacklash from them? I've never purchased from them but may be a customer in the future.



jmc3007 said:


> It's also possible that it's not fake. Once a person has possession she can verify authenticity card against hologram sticker and examine in person and up close the details and craftsmanship. Photos do have their limitation is my point. With some Chloe models it's impossible to take clear photos of hologram stickers without turning the bag inside out or requiring two ppl to handle. Besides FP has a refund policy so the buyer can exercise her option. Also I would pay for 3rd party service like A4U for less than $7



Yes I understand. I'm not too familiar with Chloe but I figured even a hologram sticker will rub off and disappear over time? I mean, it's a sticker right? And from what the listing said, it just came with a dust bag no mention of authenticity cards. Dang if that person got that bag for $600-ish I'm pretty jelly if it's real. That's a great deal considering the original price (over $2000 new) but would be a hassle if it turned out to be fake...


----------



## BeenBurned

Oddity said:


> Do you guys know Sarah's (Fashionphile) direct email or should I just go through the customer contact form on their site? I'm  kinda weirded out by having to use my real name to reach out about them, have you guys gotten blacklash from them? I've never purchased from them but may be a customer in the future.


I've never completed a transaction with FP but have a comment.

No matter how good, honest, responsible and communicative any company is,  if they've been in business long enough and had enough customers (both difficult and not-so-difficult) they will have received either constructive criticism or legitimate complaints. And in fact, it's those "issues" and how they handle them that separates an "okay" company or seller from a great one. 

No one is perfect and getting feedback on mistakes is how we learn and improve. 

I can't imagine "backlash" or negative repercussions as a result contacting them, asking questions and expressing concern about questions on authenticity. 

As for using your real name to reach out, I assume they already have your real name since you bought the bag from them. And in fact, using your real name adds credibility to your concern over posting anonymous accusations on various websites without substantiating that the allegations are true.


----------



## Oddity

BeenBurned said:


> I've never completed a transaction with FP but have a comment.
> 
> No matter how good, honest, responsible and communicative any company is,  if they've been in business long enough and had enough customers (both difficult and not-so-difficult) they will have received either constructive criticism or legitimate complaints. And in fact, it's those "issues" and how they handle them that separates an "okay" company or seller from a great one.
> 
> No one is perfect and getting feedback on mistakes is how we learn and improve.
> 
> I can't imagine "backlash" or negative repercussions as a result contacting them, asking questions and expressing concern about questions on authenticity.
> 
> As for using your real name to reach out, I assume they already have your real name since you bought the bag from them. And in fact, using your real name adds credibility to your concern over posting anonymous accusations on various websites without substantiating that the allegations are true.



I gotcha, but I didn't buy the bag is the thing. Another person did. I did a little Googling of Fashionphile and came across this forum and threads on them about selling fakes by mistake in the past, which is why I submitted the Chloe bag I was going to buy for Corame to authenticate in the Chloe authentication thread. Corame is just authenticating that thread by herself lately, so it was about a week before she got back to my post and in between posting the bag and hearing back from her, someone bought that exact bag on Fashionphile. Not me, and I didn't feel as much pressure knowing there are other Chloe bags of the same style being listed there and elsewhere, but it just happened to be one of the cheapest and I wanted to be sure before I bought. Again, never did, someone beat me to it but I wasn't going to buy it without hearing from Corame authenticating it first and by the time she said it was fake, t had already been sold to someone else.

EDIT: Trust me, if I had bought that bag and heard from these forums it was fake, I'd be hounding them about it. What's the point of being anon if they knew who purchased it? That just seems silly. So now that I know it's fake I'm wary and if I complain about a bag I didn't buy, I just worry if they're going to think, "Oh it's that one girl that really wanted that other Chloe bag and she thinks the one she's going to buy is fake too." I mean I guess you could always dispute it with the CC company if they don't take you seriously or go through Authenticate4U but I don't want the hassle and am patient enough to wait for corame or someone else to authenticate before buying, even if I lose the chance to buy it as happened previously as mentioned.


----------



## caannie

Regarding fears of retaliation: I have both commended and complained about FP in this thread numerous times, but they still buy from me and sell to me. If you see an item on their site you are certain is fake, tell them. They aren't going to blackball you.


----------



## Oddity

caannie said:


> Regarding fears of retaliation: I have both commended and complained about FP in this thread numerous times, but they still buy from me and sell to me. If you see an item on their site you are certain is fake, tell them. They aren't going to blackball you.



Thanks caannie, I'll do that.  I don't have experience dealing with situations like this so just being cautious.

EDIT: I'll update in here when I hear back from them.


----------



## jmc3007

Oddity said:


> Yes I understand. I'm not too familiar with Chloe but I figured even a hologram sticker will rub off and disappear over time? I mean, it's a sticker right? And from what the listing said, it just came with a dust bag no mention of authenticity cards. Dang if that person got that bag for $600-ish I'm pretty jelly if it's real. That's a great deal considering the original price (over $2000 new) but would be a hassle if it turned out to be fake...


That's the joy and disappointment of buying on the secondary market. The authenticity card may or may not be included. You gotta do the homework yourself to reap the benefits. FP offers returns, hit the print button and schedule a pickup with FedEx. Takes less time and effort to return the item than thinking, waiting and posting about it. Doesn't get any better than a full refund policy, take some good pics and get it professionally verified


----------



## Oddity

jmc3007 said:


> That's the joy and disappointment of buying on the secondary market. The authenticity card may or may not be included. You gotta do the homework yourself to reap the benefits. FP offers returns, hit the print button and schedule a pickup with FedEx. Takes less time and effort to return the item than thinking, waiting and posting about it. Doesn't get any better than a full refund policy, take some good pics and get it professionally verified



Lesson learned for next time.  However, how is Fashionphile when you return a fake, is the label prepaid by them WITH insurance? Wouldn't want to return something that was fake then be responsible when it gets lost in the mail... These are some of the concerns I still have with them before I'd buy. Some people are willing to take those risks so I'm feeling this out now.


----------



## BeenBurned

Oddity said:


> EDIT: Trust me, if I had bought that bag and heard from these forums it was fake, I'd be hounding them about it. What's the point of being anon if they knew who purchased it? That just seems silly. So now that I know it's fake I'm wary and if I complain about a bag I didn't buy, I just worry if they're going to think, "Oh it's that one girl that really wanted that other Chloe bag and she thinks the one she's going to buy is fake too." I mean I guess you could always dispute it with the CC company if they don't take you seriously or go through Authenticate4U but I don't want the hassle and am patient enough to wait for corame or someone else to authenticate before buying, even if I lose the chance to buy it as happened previously as mentioned.


I misunderstood. (I hadn't gone back to reread the previous posts.)


----------



## Oddity

BeenBurned said:


> I misunderstood. (I hadn't gone back to reread the previous posts.)



No problem. Sorry if it wasn't clear.


----------



## Oddity

Well here's the stock response I got from Fashionphile regarding the fake Chloe that was authenticated by corame (image attached and transcribed below):

Hello (name redacted):

Thank you for taking the time to email us!

Fashionphile has a zero tolerance policy for fakes/ counterfeits. Every item that we sell on our website, eBay or in FashionphileOutlet is guaranteed authentic. Before any item is posted, it is reviewed by our team of authenticators who specialize in that brand. Each item goes through a rigorous brand-specific authentication process, and is inspected by two skilled authenticators. We are so confident that all items are authentic that we offer a 100% lifetime guarantee/ return policy for all items that we sell. If you have additional concerns, you can use an online authentication service: http://*****************.com/services.htmlve .

We appreciate your interest.

Kind regards,

Fashiophile Customer Service


----------



## uadjit

jmc3007 said:


> It's also possible that it's not fake. Once a person has possession she can verify authenticity card against hologram sticker and examine in person and up close the details and craftsmanship. Photos do have their limitation is my point. With some Chloe models it's impossible to take clear photos of hologram stickers without turning the bag inside out or requiring two ppl to handle. Besides FP has a refund policy so the buyer can exercise her option. Also I would pay for 3rd party service like A4U for less than $7


Agreed. I have had some definitely genuine Chloe bags with less than perfect stamping. And if you compare that listing to the genuine article on NAP nothing sticks out as off. If it is a fake it is a very good one and the people who are actually able to handle the bag and examine it closely would have the best chance of determining that.

Listing on Net-a-porter: https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/607324/chloe/hudson-mini-tasseled-leather-shoulder-bag (click the "see product details" link to see close ups).


----------



## jmc3007

Oddity said:


> Lesson learned for next time.  However, how is Fashionphile when you return a fake, is the label prepaid by them WITH insurance? Wouldn't want to return something that was fake then be responsible when it gets lost in the mail... These are some of the concerns I still have with them before I'd buy. Some people are willing to take those risks so I'm feeling this out now.


Not long ago I returned a bag to them cuz the lining has ink stains that were not disclosed or described. There was a return label included, it's under their corporate account so insurance is included. Tracking should minimize your concern about the package getting lost, better yet create a FedEx account so that every time a label matches your address you get pinged that something is on its way


----------



## Maltoo

Missbing said:


> I've been looking for a pre loved Pallas wallet and recently found one on Fashionphile in good condition.  The pictures look great, but the description mentions missing hardware and cracking, yet I don't see any of this in the pictures.  Has anyone had experiences with the description and pictures not matching?  Does it look like this has missing hardware and cracking?  Link below.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-pallas-wallet-cerise-cherry-179069


it does not to me....good question. I am looking at a bag and the pictures and the description do not match either??????


----------



## mwms19

Well, it's sold...
I can see that screws are missing on the latch, to the left in the photo with the mannequin's hand.


----------



## rukia0814

You can message them and ask for further questions. I think they will try to explain some in email but will advise you to call as well in their hotline so they can explain further. I've done this a few times before.


----------



## Missbing

mwms19 said:


> Well, it's sold...
> I can see that screws are missing on the latch, to the left in the photo with the mannequin's hand.


 
I purchased it and should receive it on Tuesday.  I was hoping the description was wrong.  I guess if it does have missing hardware and cracking I'll be returning it.


----------



## mwms19

Missbing said:


> I purchased it and should receive it on Tuesday.  I was hoping the description was wrong.  I guess if it does have missing hardware and cracking I'll be returning it.


Good luck! Hope it's a keeper!


----------



## Cocoabean

Missbing said:


> I've been looking for a pre loved Pallas wallet and recently found one on Fashionphile in good condition.  The pictures look great, but the description mentions missing hardware and cracking, yet I don't see any of this in the pictures.  Has anyone had experiences with the description and pictures not matching?  Does it look like this has missing hardware and cracking?  Link below.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-pallas-wallet-cerise-cherry-179069



I can see that it is missing the tiny plastic piece on the inside of the clasp. I don't see any cracking. I've found them to be fairly conservative on their descriptions. I hope you love it!


----------



## KM7029

I got this message today.



It was for a Chanel item I purchased from the boutique.

Does this just mean that the quality of the item was not what they expected?


----------



## septembersiren

They don't think it is a real Chanel


----------



## KM7029

Really?  I thought I read that they charge an authentication fee if it's not real.  It's definitely authentic, I bought it myself from a Chanel store and have the receipt.  I was wondering if maybe they didn't like the condition it was in.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

KM7029 said:


> I got this message today.
> 
> 
> 
> It was for a Chanel item I purchased from the boutique.
> 
> Does this just mean that the quality of the item was not what they expected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791583



They assume it's a Fake? What series is it? Is it one that would need to be inspected by a Chanel specialist? (i.e. Etinceler?)


----------



## KM7029

It's a 22 series Chanel Wallet on a Chain.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

KM7029 said:


> It's a 22 series Chanel Wallet on a Chain.



Well, I think you have your answer? Their Chanel "Expert* could not authenticate it? Have you tried Yoogi's? Or anywhere else that is reputable?


----------



## BeenBurned

KM7029 said:


> Does this just mean that the quality of the item was not what they expected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791583


No, it means they think it's fake.


----------



## KM7029

BeenBurned said:


> No, it means they think it's fake.



Thanks for the clarification...This is an odd situation.

 I have sent FP an e-mail asking for further information since I purchased it at a Chanel boutique and have my receipt.


----------



## caannie

I got this same sort of message for an older LV item I sent them once. I followed up and asked them is they were saying it was fake. They said no, it was authentic (duh) but something about the way the monogram lined up, like it wasn't best quality. I just had the item repaired by LV (which guaranteed it's authentic, since LV doesn't repair fakes!) And now they are willing to look at it again. So.... Ahem.

Try Yoogiscloset.


----------



## ThisVNchick

caannie said:


> I got this same sort of message for an older LV item I sent them once. I followed up and asked them is they were saying it was fake. They said no, it was authentic (duh) but something about the way the monogram lined up, like it wasn't best quality. I just had the item repaired by LV (which guaranteed it's authentic, since LV doesn't repair fakes!) And now they are willing to look at it again. So.... Ahem.
> 
> Try Yoogiscloset.


+1 to what @caannie said. Perhaps the QC on your item wasn't the best. The thing is, there's a lot of stupid "how to spot fake (enter designer label)" guides online these days. Buyers don't do their proper homework and assume that if things don't line up like they're suppose to (according to the guides), that that must make the item fake. I've had crooked CC turnlocks on my flap bags before. Those bag were purchased from the boutique. Of course, I requested that Chanel replace them and put in straight ones, but had I sold that the bags in their original conditions, I'm pretty sure my buyers wouldn't be too happy and thought I was passing on super fakes. So I can see why FP sent that letter since they ship for free and take returns for free (with no questions asked). They probably don't want to deal with the returns since they have to eat that cost.


----------



## caannie

Just an update... My item that was repaired by Louis Vuitton has been deemed by FP to have "inconsistent hardware" this time and is being sent back again. I even sent them the receipt for the repair!

I guess FP knows more than LV does... Lol.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

KM7029 said:


> Thanks for the clarification...This is an odd situation.
> 
> I have sent FP an e-mail asking for further information since I purchased it at a Chanel boutique and have my receipt.





caannie said:


> Just an update... My item that was repaired by Louis Vuitton has been deemed by FP to have "inconsistent hardware" this time and is being sent back again. I even sent them the receipt for the repair!
> 
> I guess FP knows more than LV does... Lol.



i buy/sell from them A LOT. they don't give a hoot about receipts and i've been told countless times when selling to them that they don't care about receipts/boxes/dustbags, etc. because none of those items make the actual bag authentic or not. you're basically wasting your time sending receipts and the goodies in w/your stuff because they don't place a monetary value on it either. i sent in a chanel a few months ago and forgot to include the box and ribbon and receipt and when i called to tell them i'd send it in they said don't bother - it won't change the quote and it's not what makes the bag authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i buy/sell from them A LOT. they don't give a hoot about receipts and i've been told countless times when selling to them that they don't care about receipts/boxes/dustbags, etc. because none of those items make the actual bag authentic or not. you're basically wasting your time sending receipts and the goodies in w/your stuff because they don't place a monetary value on it either. i sent in a chanel a few months ago and forgot to include the box and ribbon and receipt and when i called to tell them i'd send it in they said don't bother - it won't change the quote and it's not what makes the bag authentic.


While it's true that props don't make an item authentic and many dishonest sellers use genuine props to prove authenticity of their fakes, and while the extras won't add value to FP's quote, they can be valuable to the buyer who may want to have them when available. 

IMO, it's wrong for FP not to take them if you offer to send them in, if not for her then for her buyer.


----------



## caannie

What's super annoying is that it's not like I didn't send 6 or 7 large detailed pictures of the bag to them to get the quote. They could clearly see hardware, lining, stamps, monogram pattern and the repaired leather trim. They offered a price then turned the bag down when they got it, for something they could clearly see in the pictures.

I honestly think the person who authenticates older monogram canvas items has no idea what she's doing.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i buy/sell from them A LOT. they don't give a hoot about receipts and i've been told countless times when selling to them that they don't care about receipts/boxes/dustbags, etc. because none of those items make the actual bag authentic or not. you're basically wasting your time sending receipts and the goodies in w/your stuff because they don't place a monetary value on it either. i sent in a chanel a few months ago and forgot to include the box and ribbon and receipt and when i called to tell them i'd send it in they said don't bother - it won't change the quote and it's not what makes the bag authentic.


 I understand what you are saying, but the receipt wasn't for proof of purchase. They have in their hands an LV item with a brand new vachetta handle, complete with LV stamp and new hardware, and brand new vachetta trim. Anyone who knows a damn thing about LV knows what brand new vachetta smells like, and what LV's repair work looks like. Plus they have a repair order receipt for the exact item in their hands. But they can't tell it's authentic? Please.


----------



## KM7029

I got my rejected item back from FP with this tag.  They circled "brand compliance," but not  "authenticity."


----------



## cmk1021

I am dying to get a speedy 30 monogram.  When I was in aruba I went to the Louis store to buy one and they were out of stock.  I was so disappointed!  When i got home I was going to buy one online but they are out of stock online.  Of course now that I can't find one I want it NOW lol.   Has anyone purchases a Louis bag on fashionphile and what was the experience  like?  Did you choose very good or excellent condition?  I found a speedy in excellent condition for $895.


----------



## 19flowers

I have always had good experiences with Fashionphile - both buying and selling.    They have a good return policy, too, so if you don't like the bag for some reason, you can easily return it.


----------



## MJDaisy

I have bought 5 bags off fashionphile and have kept 4 (none of them were LV--chanel, mulberry, balenciaga, and fendi). The 4 I kept were in amazing condition, 2 of which were honestly "like new" even thought they were listed as "very good". I would definitely recommend ordering it--esp bc their return policy is stellar. Just do not remove the tag on the bag "remove the tag and own the bag" is their motto.


----------



## snibor

Have u called lv customer service?  I wanted a speedy b 25 in de couple months ago. I called as it was not on line and they checked my local store which had none. They ordered for me and said it would be 2 weeks but it arrived a little over a week.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Please run a search, there's literally dozens of threads about FP


----------



## haute-mess

I once sent in a Celine phantom they approved, i showed close up photos of the issue with the handles, and wrote in detail, agreed to their price, sent it in.. a few days later i had a package thrown on my porch..  they returned it to me, no signature was required, so i had a celine phantom, (terribly packaged by the way) sitting on my front porch allllllllllllllllllllllllllll day.. if it had been stolen i would have been LIVID..... when i emailed them back and asked why they said because there was significant damage on the handles when i clearly showed them photos and left a detailed description...  i dont care to deal with them anymore.


----------



## caannie

I got my item back today. They threw it in a box with no packing material at all. They crammed the dust bag inside my item, instead of wrapping it around the item to protect it. It was a wrinkled mess. I sent the large gift bag that LV gave me with the item, and they didn't return it. They also didn't return the repair receipt I sent with it.

I called and complained. They found the repair receipt and are sending it back. The gift bag is gone. I also mentioned their inadequate packing.


----------



## poopsie

caannie said:


> I got my item back today. They threw it in a box with no packing material at all. They crammed the dust bag inside my item, instead of wrapping it around the item to protect it. It was a wrinkled mess. I sent the large gift bag that LV gave me with the item, and they didn't return it. They also didn't return the repair receipt I sent with it.
> 
> I called and complained. They found the repair receipt and are sending it back. The gift bag is gone. I also mentioned their inadequate packing.




Geeze.........you might as well sell it yourself on eBay. 
So unprofessional


----------



## lovieluvslux

Interesting. I've sold a few bags with them.  I did not include box, as in the case of my seasonal Chanel as it was a HUGE clunky shipping box - not the one included with classics/re-issues.  I've included my original receipt to prove what I paid. Didn't make a difference as they paid on deemed value.  I always include authenticity cards. 





ccbaggirl89 said:


> i buy/sell from them A LOT. they don't give a hoot about receipts and i've been told countless times when selling to them that they don't care about receipts/boxes/dustbags, etc. because none of those items make the actual bag authentic or not. you're basically wasting your time sending receipts and the goodies in w/your stuff because they don't place a monetary value on it either. i sent in a chanel a few months ago and forgot to include the box and ribbon and receipt and when i called to tell them i'd send it in they said don't bother - it won't change the quote and it's not what makes the bag authentic.


----------



## restricter

caannie said:


> I got my item back today. They threw it in a box with no packing material at all. They crammed the dust bag inside my item, instead of wrapping it around the item to protect it. It was a wrinkled mess. I sent the large gift bag that LV gave me with the item, and they didn't return it. They also didn't return the repair receipt I sent with it.
> 
> I called and complained. They found the repair receipt and are sending it back. The gift bag is gone. I also mentioned their inadequate packing.



This is why I consign through Ann's.  You may not get money upfront but they run a really smooth operation.  If anything, they've actually improved the process.


----------



## haute-mess

[QUOTE="caannie, post: 31616469, member: 4996"*]I got my item back today. They threw it in a box with no packing material at all. They crammed the dust bag inside my item, instead of wrapping it around the item to protect it. It was a wrinkled mess.* I sent the large gift bag that LV gave me with the item, and they didn't return it. They also didn't return the repair receipt I sent with it.

I called and complained. They found the repair receipt and are sending it back. The gift bag is gone. I also mentioned their inadequate packing.[/QUOTE]

yes they did the same with my phantom, i was livid.....  so sorry about your issue, i am hoping you will have better luck selling it elsewhere


----------



## bagshopr

I got this exact same tag back on my Chanel bag that they had accepted based on my photos. No communication whatsoever. I only found out that the bag was being sent back when I checked my account and saw a tracking number. I emailed for an explanation but never got that either. What exactly is brand compliance? Geez!


----------



## lulilu

I hate hearing about bags returned with poor packing.  No excuse for that.  I always send things well packed and would expect the same.
Even if it doesn't affect the price, I always include dustbag, box, ribbon, etc. so the buyer will get them.


----------



## caannie

bagshopr said:


> I got this exact same tag back on my Chanel bag that they had accepted based on my photos. No communication whatsoever. I only found out that the bag was being sent back when I checked my account and saw a tracking number. I emailed for an explanation but never got that either. What exactly is brand compliance? Geez!


I also got the compliance tag. They said it means it might be authentic but it's in some way wonky. In my case, the hardware on the bag didn't match the new hardware on the replaced handle. Duh. The old hardware is 30 years old and a different style.


----------



## bagshopr

caannie said:


> I also got the compliance tag. They said it means it might be authentic but it's in some way wonky. In my case, the hardware on the bag didn't match the new hardware on the replaced handle. Duh. The old hardware is 30 years old and a different style.


Thank you for the explanation. I never received a reply to my two messages asking what had happened with my transaction. I thought something would be included with the bag when it was sent back to me, but no. Anyway, I submitted it to Ann's and they are going to list it for me.


----------



## JadaStormy

Definitely don't send "extras" with your items because they don't keep them. Just provide the box, dustbag, and authenticity card. They throw out shopping bags, receipts, ribbons and etc. I don't sell Chanel, so I'm not sure if they also throw about the camellias. too.


----------



## lallybelle

I think it's more they worry their customers could think an item is fake, not necessarily that they think you sent them a fake item. They're trying to avoid returns, questions, complaints etc.

Someone on the Chanel forum a while back had a WOC return to them because the CC was a little bit crooked and they finally explained to her that they were afraid of a customer claiming it was fake. As someone noted above there are so many inaccurate guides online and people think that every tiny anomaly makes the bag fake, that there are often misjudgments.

Still, there is no excuse for not packaging properly or giving clear explanations. Sorry to all of you that have had to deal with this.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

On this forum I have read where someone allegedly purchased a fake from the LV store in Saks. If the actual LV store can be fooled, then of course Fashionphile could as well.

 I personally think it says a lot about the company that the owner takes ownership for their mistakes and actively looks for ways to improve their business.

 I have purchased several items from FP since '07 or '08 and I have never been disappointed. My items have come better than described. I don't email, but every time I've called someone has answered and been rather helpful. The last purchase I made was in August, they even switched my shipping to 2 day (per my request) so that I'd receive my bag before the weekend. I was thrilled that my bag was also nearly $800 below retail!!! I would purchase from them again and I would absolutely reccomend them. Just always do your due diligence by getting it authenticated and if for any reason you aren't happy use their return policy.

The only con I have with FP is the buying process. One month they'll offer you $500 for a bag then the very next month they'll offer $400 just to turn around and sell it for $1000+. I am leery about selling to them, but I have no problem buying from them!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bonsai22 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a quick question. I'm going to sell a bag to FP and wanted to know if I use their fed ex label, will my bag be fully insured in case anything happens? I'm nervous after reading these horror stories about missing items. This is my first time selling so I don't know if I should use their label or pay for shipping myself. TIA


I've sold 6 items to them on 4 separate occasions and none of my items have ever been loss. I was told that their corporate FedEx account does have insurance.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

caannie said:


> I don't think FedEx did anything. I think the people at FP were careless when they unpacked the box. I have other things to send, so from now on I'm including a sheet of paper written with sharpie in large letters:
> 
> THIS BOX HAS XXX NUMBER OF ITEMS PACKED IN IT. THE ITEMS ARE (LIST). PLEASE DO NOT THROW OUT BOX BEFORE REMOVING XXX NUMBER OF ITEMS.
> 
> Then I'll take a picture of the sign in the box before it's sealed. Can't hurt.


Thats a good idea. I usually place my smaller items inside the bigger item. Like for example, if I sold a Speedy to them I'd put the wallet, Cles, and makeup bag inside. So hypothetically speaking if they get the big item they should've received everything else.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I would not sell to FP. I got a quote last year on a brand new in box Birkin in desirable size, color, leather but that I had personally regretted buying due to GHW...they wanted to sell for 10K. I didn't feel like selling this one myself at the price I thought was market value,  so I went to one of the large resellers who sold it for $21.5K.


----------



## ThisVNchick

QuelleFromage said:


> I would not sell to FP. I got a quote last year on a brand new in box Birkin in desirable size, color, leather but that I had personally regretted buying due to GHW...they wanted to sell for 10K. I didn't feel like selling this one myself at the price I thought was market value,  so I went to one of the large resellers who sold it for $21.5K.



They tell you how much they would sell it for? Usually when I get quotes, they only tell me what I would net after a successful sale or a direct buyout.


----------



## vesna

Hi everyone, just to share unfortunate case of Fashionphile customer service. 

Balenciaga bag was on their site for a long time, tangerine Sunday. I was not sure about it, it was $595 and I did not need it really. However they lowered it to $300 and I bought it. 

I always expect customs duties (I am in Canada), but the payment was huge ! It was for a full value of reported by Fashionphile $595. I wrote to them that the form was incorrect resulting in higher duties I had to pay and their response is how customs form requires original cost to be entered (NOT TRUE ! Customs are paid on imported value you paid), the rest of the text was iNSULTING:

<<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a *discount *causing your ending total to be $330. This is a *feature we offer* on our website *to give you a great bag for less *then our buying team has put it worth, in order *to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items* on our site.>>>>>

I am going to resolve this with Canada customs as I always do (some Japanese sellers did the same for some Hermes items I bought), I will send them all the paperwork including PayPal receipt and ask for refund of the difference, but Fashionphile behaved very rude, I will not be back with them after so many items bought from them


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

OMG. I'm lol'ling so hard right now at their reply... 

Honestly, I think you're dealing with it in the best way you can. Take care of business with customs and forget about fashionphile... 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## smallfry

vesna said:


> Hi everyone, just to share unfortunate case of Fashionphile customer service.
> 
> Balenciaga bag was on their site for a long time, tangerine Sunday. I was not sure about it, it was $595 and I did not need it really. However they lowered it to $300 and I bought it.
> 
> I always expect customs duties (I am in Canada), but the payment was huge ! It was for a full value of reported by Fashionphile $595. I wrote to them that the form was incorrect resulting in higher duties I had to pay and their response is how customs form requires original cost to be entered (NOT TRUE ! Customs are paid on imported value you paid), the rest of the text was iNSULTING:
> 
> <<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a *discount *causing your ending total to be $330. This is a *feature we offer* on our website *to give you a great bag for less *then our buying team has put it worth, in order *to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items* on our site.>>>>>
> 
> I am going to resolve this with Canada customs as I always do (some Japanese sellers did the same for some Hermes items I bought), I will send them all the paperwork including PayPal receipt and ask for refund of the difference, but Fashionphile behaved very rude, I will not be back with them after so many items bought from them



Hi V, their response was completely out of line!  You should have this moved to the following thread, I think you'll get more replies from our members there:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-again-warning.371412/page-145#post-31616932

Sorry you're having to deal with this


----------



## vesna

smallfry said:


> Hi V, their response was completely out of line!  You should have this moved to the following thread, I think you'll get more replies from our members there:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-again-warning.371412/page-145#post-31616932
> 
> Sorry you're having to deal with this


did not know about this thread !!! THANK YOU !!!


----------



## vesna

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> OMG. I'm lol'ling so hard right now at their reply...
> 
> Honestly, I think you're dealing with it in the best way you can. Take care of business with customs and forget about fashionphile...
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


thanks, that is the only way Oliver, thanks for your support


----------



## vesna

from another separate thread I opened , did not even know about this one !!!!

here it is:

Just to share unfortunate case of Fashionphile customer service. 

Balenciaga bag was on their site for a long time, tangerine Sunday. I was not sure about it, it was $595 and I did not need it really. However they lowered it to $300 and I bought it. 

I always expect customs duties (I am in Canada), but the payment was huge ! It was for a full value of reported by Fashionphile $595. I wrote to them that the form was incorrect resulting in higher duties I had to pay and their response is how customs form requires original cost to be entered (NOT TRUE ! Customs are paid on imported value you paid), *the rest of the text was iNSULTING*:

*<<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a discount causing your ending total to be $330. This is a feature we offer on our website to give you a great bag for less then our buying team has put it worth, in order to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items on our site.>>>>>*

The bag was on their site forever, I know it is hard to match tangerine colour with anything in wardrobe, but I carry monochrome outfits so I can pull it off, however no one wanted to buy it for the longest time !!!  *Sale is a feature that stores give for poor people to get expensive items ????  *that is literally what that sentence means...not that sale is a way to get rid of an item which would not sell for the original price 

I am going to resolve this with Canada customs as I always do (some Japanese sellers did the same for some Hermes items I bought), I will send them all the paperwork including PayPal receipt and ask for refund of the difference, but Fashionphile behaved very rude, I will not be back with them after so many items bought from them


----------



## northerndancer

vesna said:


> *<<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a discount causing your ending total to be $330. This is a feature we offer on our website to give you a great bag for less then our buying team has put it worth, in order to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items on our site.>>>>>*



Wow!  Could this have been any more condescending?


----------



## BeenBurned

vesna said:


> *<<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a discount causing your ending total to be $330. This is a feature we offer on our website to give you a great bag for less then our buying team has put it worth, in order to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items on our site.>>>>>*


O M G! That's awful! 

And there's no confusion on your part! 

I'd send them an email commenting on the insulting comments and telling them that THEY are confused because fees are based on the sale price (current value) and not original price as evidenced by the following: 
https://www.crossbordershopping.ca/calculators/canadian-duty-calculator
_If you’re having goods shipped to Canada from a U.S. online retailer, you will likely have to pay Canadian duty on the *value of the goods*, plus GST and PST or HST, depending on the province you are importing goods into._


----------



## papertiger

They are out of line, so sorry *Vesna*. How totally infuriating, I hate it when a should-be pleasurable event is turned inside-out through such bad practice.  The mistake was clearly theirs, and the excuse is so ridiculous. I hope you can resolve this, let us know how it goes.


----------



## vesna

papertiger said:


> They are out of line, so sorry *Vesna*. How totally infuriating, I hate it when a should-be pleasurable event is turned inside-out through such bad practice.  The mistake was clearly theirs, and the excuse is so ridiculous. I hope you can resolve this, let us know how it goes.


thanks a lot


----------



## bernz84

vesna said:


> from another separate thread I opened , did not even know about this one !!!!
> 
> here it is:
> 
> Just to share unfortunate case of Fashionphile customer service.
> 
> Balenciaga bag was on their site for a long time, tangerine Sunday. I was not sure about it, it was $595 and I did not need it really. However they lowered it to $300 and I bought it.
> 
> I always expect customs duties (I am in Canada), but the payment was huge ! It was for a full value of reported by Fashionphile $595. I wrote to them that the form was incorrect resulting in higher duties I had to pay and their response is how customs form requires original cost to be entered (NOT TRUE ! Customs are paid on imported value you paid), *the rest of the text was iNSULTING*:
> 
> *<<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a discount causing your ending total to be $330. This is a feature we offer on our website to give you a great bag for less then our buying team has put it worth, in order to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items on our site.>>>>>*
> 
> The bag was on their site forever, I know it is hard to match tangerine colour with anything in wardrobe, but I carry monochrome outfits so I can pull it off, however no one wanted to buy it for the longest time !!!  *Sale is a feature that stores give for poor people to get expensive items ????  *that is literally what that sentence means...not that sale is a way to get rid of an item which would not sell for the original price
> 
> I am going to resolve this with Canada customs as I always do (some Japanese sellers did the same for some Hermes items I bought), I will send them all the paperwork including PayPal receipt and ask for refund of the difference, but Fashionphile behaved very rude, I will not be back with them after so many items bought from them


If I were you, I'd give them a piece of my mind. That response was totally uncalled for; how dare they assume that customers who buy discounted items from their website cannot afford the (arbitrary) "actual" value? Makes me now wonder what they really think of their customers; like they're really ones to talk.


----------



## vesna

bernz84 said:


> If I were you, I'd give them a piece of my mind. That response was totally uncalled for; how dare they assume that customers who buy discounted items from their website cannot afford the (arbitrary) "actual" value? Makes me now wonder what they really think of their customers; like they're really ones to talk.


They do not think much of us, and I will make sure that someone hears me over the phone about that


----------



## vesna

BeenBurned said:


> O M G! That's awful!
> 
> And there's no confusion on your part!
> 
> I'd send them an email commenting on the insulting comments and telling them that THEY are confused because fees are based on the sale price (current value) and not original price as evidenced by the following:
> https://www.crossbordershopping.ca/calculators/canadian-duty-calculator
> _If you’re having goods shipped to Canada from a U.S. online retailer, you will likely have to pay Canadian duty on the *value of the goods*, plus GST and PST or HST, depending on the province you are importing goods into._


thanks a lot for the link, I will call them on the phone just to complain, I will sort this with canada customs though, bot the comment after shocked me ???? I was their customer for years, and until now I did not have problems, new people hired ? What on Earth ? We had at home similar behaviour with some phone company, cut long distane while we were on vacation although I paid usual sum but they doubled prices while we were away, so for $30 owing for a month, they cut the long distance and we could not call  family that we got home fine ??? On the phone when i asked  them why would they risk losing a customer after r 20 years , she said "I can live with that" ???? Did the world go crazy ? And I am NEVER rude , just ask why and explain my side ...well, thinks are abruptly changing around us for sure


----------



## vesna

northerndancer said:


> Wow!  Could this have been any more condescending?


nope, I don't think so, this is horrific from a seller to a buyer ???


----------



## jmc3007

The best and most effective way to voice your complaint is through social media, IG Twitter etc so the public can see their responses. If you have neither I'd suggest setting up accounts stat! It's appalling what they said and deserve to be called out.


----------



## p_f_a_a

Thats nasty what gey wrote but only confirms as them being unprofessional. Very little dealings I had with them really put me off. They had a bag for sale, same bag available from another reseller few hundreds £ more and trust me to buy more expensive one as could not bring myself to purchase it from FP due to their attitude. Its not always about money, its often about attitude and service you are getting.
After all, they are there for us - customers, not other way around..


----------



## BeenBurned

jmc3007 said:


> The best and most effective way to voice your complaint is through social media, IG Twitter etc so the public can see their responses. If you have neither I'd suggest setting up accounts stat! It's appalling what they said and deserve to be called out.


And be sure to tag FP so you'll know they see it: 
Facebook: *FASHIONPHILE - Home | Facebook*
Yelp reviews: *Fashionphile - Carlsbad, CA - Inc.*
YouTube video - You might consider adding a comment: *Fashionphile Review - YouTube*
Twitter: *FASHIONPHILE (@fashionphile) | Twitter*


----------



## vesna

BeenBurned said:


> And be sure to tag FP so you'll know they see it:
> Facebook: *FASHIONPHILE - Home | Facebook*
> Yelp reviews: *Fashionphile - Carlsbad, CA - Inc.*
> YouTube video - You might consider adding a comment: *Fashionphile Review - YouTube*
> Twitter: *FASHIONPHILE (@fashionphile) | Twitter*


I am actually working on it right now, THANKS a lot !!!


----------



## vesna

jmc3007 said:


> The best and most effective way to voice your complaint is through social media, IG Twitter etc so the public can see their responses. If you have neither I'd suggest setting up accounts stat! It's appalling what they said and deserve to be called out.


exactly my thoughts, will do that ASAP


----------



## DorianGrayish

vesna said:


> from another separate thread I opened , did not even know about this one !!!!
> 
> here it is:
> 
> Just to share unfortunate case of Fashionphile customer service.
> 
> Balenciaga bag was on their site for a long time, tangerine Sunday. I was not sure about it, it was $595 and I did not need it really. However they lowered it to $300 and I bought it.
> 
> I always expect customs duties (I am in Canada), but the payment was huge ! It was for a full value of reported by Fashionphile $595. I wrote to them that the form was incorrect resulting in higher duties I had to pay and their response is how customs form requires original cost to be entered (NOT TRUE ! Customs are paid on imported value you paid), *the rest of the text was iNSULTING*:
> 
> *<<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a discount causing your ending total to be $330. This is a feature we offer on our website to give you a great bag for less then our buying team has put it worth, in order to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items on our site.>>>>>*
> 
> The bag was on their site forever, I know it is hard to match tangerine colour with anything in wardrobe, but I carry monochrome outfits so I can pull it off, however no one wanted to buy it for the longest time !!!  *Sale is a feature that stores give for poor people to get expensive items ????  *that is literally what that sentence means...not that sale is a way to get rid of an item which would not sell for the original price
> 
> I am going to resolve this with Canada customs as I always do (some Japanese sellers did the same for some Hermes items I bought), I will send them all the paperwork including PayPal receipt and ask for refund of the difference, but Fashionphile behaved very rude, I will not be back with them after so many items bought from them


I had the same issue with Them twice. They declare the before price - not the one that you actually pay and they are not helpful when you write to them. 
As an overseas customer this is a huge issue.

Their response to you is horrible. They deserve to get called out for that.


----------



## rainneday

vesna said:


> the rest of the text was iNSULTING:
> 
> <<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a *discount *causing your ending total to be $330. This is a *feature we offer* on our website *to give you a great bag for less *then our buying team has put it worth, in order *to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items* on our site.>>>>>
> 
> I am going to resolve this with Canada customs as I always do (some Japanese sellers did the same for some Hermes items I bought), I will send them all the paperwork including PayPal receipt and ask for refund of the difference, but Fashionphile behaved very rude, I will not be back with them after so many items bought from them



Wow. Vesna, I am so sorry. That is such a strange (and unprofessional) response. I wonder who wrote it & how long they have been with the company. Yuck. Good luck!


----------



## kemilia

While I have only had good dealings with FP (both selling and buying) their response to you was totally out of line--basically saying "hey, you poor person--you are SO lucky we reduce the price of our bags so that you can finally afford one."  So rude!


----------



## clevercat

@vesna - that's such a rude response from them, completely unnecessary. I'm sorry you were treated like that. It makes me think twice about a (very discounted) item I currently have on layaway with them. If they declare the full price, I'll be out around £900 in taxes/duties as opposed to the £450ish I had budgeted for. Grr.
ETA I. Going to contact them and if they plan to charge the full amount, I'll cancel. I'd rather swallow their 10% restocking fee than lay out all that extra cash...


----------



## BeenBurned

clevercat said:


> ETA I. Going to contact them and if they plan to charge the full amount, I'll cancel. I'd rather swallow their 10% restocking fee than lay out all that extra cash...


@clevercat , if you want the item, tell them they're either misunderstanding (at best) or violating (at worst) the terms of customs regulations. (I find it hard to believe that a company who has been in business as long as Fashionphile doesn't understand customs rules.)


----------



## clevercat

BeenBurned said:


> @clevercat , if you want the item, tell them they're either misunderstanding (at best) or violating (at worst) the terms of customs regulations. (I find it hard to believe that a company who has been in business as long as Fashionphile doesn't understand customs rules.)



Thank you, BB! I'll update with their response (assuming I get one).


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> @vesna - that's such a rude response from them, completely unnecessary. I'm sorry you were treated like that. It makes me think twice about a (very discounted) item I currently have on layaway with them. If they declare the full price, I'll be out around £900 in taxes/duties as opposed to the £450ish I had budgeted for. Grr.
> ETA I. Going to contact them and if they plan to charge the full amount, I'll cancel. I'd rather swallow their 10% restocking fee than lay out all that extra cash...




Is it at the Carlsbad location?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rainneday said:


> Wow. Vesna, I am so sorry. That is such a strange (and unprofessional) response. I wonder who wrote it & how long they have been with the company. Yuck. Good luck!


it's bizarre. not saying the OP isn't honest, but that reply doesn't seem like a reasonable response from a reputable company. usually responses are "canned" anyway and not personal. FP has always been a very good experience for me and i;ve literally shopped there hundreds of times over the past four years. hope it gets resolved for you.


----------



## KittyKat65

I just had my first selling experience with Fashionphile and I have to say it was wonderful!  They quoted me $200 more than Yoogi's on a Chanel bag buyout.  I shipped my bag with a prepaid Fedex return label, they let me know it was received, and within 48 hours after receiving the bag had direct deposited my money into my bank account.  Absolutely no complaints here.


----------



## vesna

BeenBurned said:


> @clevercat , if you want the item, tell them they're either misunderstanding (at best) or violating (at worst) the terms of customs regulations. (I find it hard to believe that a company who has been in business as long as Fashionphile doesn't understand customs rules.)





poopsie said:


> Is it at the Carlsbad location?





clevercat said:


> @vesna - that's such a rude response from them, completely unnecessary. I'm sorry you were treated like that. It makes me think twice about a (very discounted) item I currently have on layaway with them. If they declare the full price, I'll be out around £900 in taxes/duties as opposed to the £450ish I had budgeted for. Grr.
> ETA I. Going to contact them and if they plan to charge the full amount, I'll cancel. I'd rather swallow their 10% restocking fee than lay out all that extra cash...





BeenBurned said:


> @clevercat , if you want the item, tell them they're either misunderstanding (at best) or violating (at worst) the terms of customs regulations. (I find it hard to believe that a company who has been in business as long as Fashionphile doesn't understand customs rules.)





clevercat said:


> Thank you, BB! I'll update with their response (assuming I get one).





poopsie said:


> Is it at the Carlsbad location?



yes carlsbad....they did it before to me too, I got a Hermes gavroche for $120 they put $150, YSL downtown also higher, BUT Canadian customs I think randomly test parcels in some times of the year, because they did not charge me anything in each of these cases. That is why I did not react in the past...but this was the first mishap and after all these years such a response ?

What you can do is deal with customs directly. I did it before. I get the form in 3 copies, mine has a refund request on the back, and all you have to do is tell them your reason. In every case they refunded me. I just sent copies of PayPal charge or from website copy of purchase, and got it back every time. Some japanese ebay sellers do that as well. they plug in shipping which is not right either.


----------



## jmc3007

BeenBurned said:


> @clevercat , if you want the item, tell them they're either misunderstanding (at best) or violating (at worst) the terms of customs regulations. (I find it hard to believe that a company who has been in business as long as Fashionphile doesn't understand customs rules.)


I have a lot of experience with DHL and paying duties/custom charges, whenever I disagree with DHL's calculation I email their dispute division and show them the full itemized invoice including shipping and/or discount, and they always approve my reconsideration requests. it's basic math, there's nothing fancy about it. in the case of FP had it been shipped via DHL, wouldn't matter what the original list price was, the only thing that counts in DHL, and therefore Border Customs Patrol, is what you actually paid (minus shipping charges for US based buyers, I realize Canadian buyers pay taxes on shipping).


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Is it at the Carlsbad location?



Yes


----------



## lovebug702

KittyKat65 said:


> I just had my first selling experience with Fashionphile and I have to say it was wonderful!  They quoted me $200 more than Yoogi's on a Chanel bag buyout.  I shipped my bag with a prepaid Fedex return label, they let me know it was received, and within 48 hours after receiving the bag had direct deposited my money into my bank account.  Absolutely no complaints here.



I have to agree. I just shipped off my beloved Chanel to them last week. Fashionphile offered me $1,000 MORE than Yoogi's and ReBagg did!! This is my first time ever selling anything and I was so nervous about it. But I got my money in my bank account today and case is closed! Great experience. Will consign with them again!! I also bought something from them and it was quick, easy and the packaging was great! Just as described too.


----------



## GirlBoss603252

I bought from Fashionphile for the first time on Monday.  My bag was shipped late Monday afternoon and is currently en route to me, woot woot!  I got the LV Odeon PM.

The only thing I can complain about is that I requested a quote for another LV I was wanting to get rid of.  It was in good condition and they came back with a buyout price of $75.  Honestly, I felt like that was pretty insulting!  I didn't accept the offer and sold it within three hours on eBay for a much, MUCH more reasonable price.  

But...excited for my Odeon to get here and was definitely pleased with how quickly they shipped it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Their offers for what they deem their "outlet" merchandise are kinda insulting. Like ok, just say you don't want it lol. Yoogies just says they're not interested.


----------



## GirlBoss603252

bakeacookie said:


> Their offers for what they deem their "outlet" merchandise are kinda insulting. Like ok, just say you don't want it lol. Yoogies just says they're not interested.


Exactly!  I agree completely.


----------



## onlyk

so far except one bag, FP's quotes have been always higher (much higher most of time) than Yoogi's, one recent quote I had on an LV item Yoogi's quote was half of FP's quote, it was so low, that counterfeit sells higher than that price they quoted, was an extreme lowball, (Couture USA's was slightly lower to FP's on this item)


----------



## ThisVNchick

Jayna26 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum as i have a few bags i'm interested in selling.  When you sold with Fashionphile, did they offer to just buy your bag, or did you need to consign it to them?



When you send in pictures for evaluation, they give you a quote with both the buyout and consignment option.


----------



## tigernyc

Crazy story! I have had nothing buy good experience with them. What a shame


----------



## Oddity

Hello everyone, I should've posted this here first and would like to get your opinion on this issue... Here's da whole story I'm copying over from this thread (if a mod see's it, feel free to delete it/lock it as you see fit...).

A few weeks ago I bought a Chloé Hudson fringe bag for what I thought was a good deal for $610 USD in "Excellent" condition. It is in great condition save for one thing... A rip in the leather on the strap that was not mentioned in the listing. In 2015, this bag was about $2150 retail. $610 is slightly over 70% off so that's something to consider. The funny thing is, this was listed for sale, sold (while I waited for informal authentication on the Chloé forum), then relisted for sale again some weeks later and that's when I snatched it back up (here is the original listing) because I wasn't sure about authenticity the first time. I kept this bag in its dust bag with tags attached until I could get it authenticated by A4U before wearing to have peace of mind as another bag of the same style on Fashionphile at the time looked very fishy to me (Fashionphile has had fakes slip through before) and I contacted them about it (that second bag ending up being listed as "SOLD" but maybe they also took it down, IDK).

After the bag I purchased was proven to be real, I felt I could start wearing it but before doing so, I checked the shoulder strap and there it was, clearly a RIP in the leather (see photos below) not just minor scuffs and scratches that they mentioned in the listing. Since I missed seeing the spot initially, I guess I can see how Fashionphile could've also. This bag overall was in good condition save for minor scratches as they mentioned and listed in Excellent condition, but to not mention this tear, my heart sunk when I saw it.

I initially emailed Fashionphile through their contact form on the site because they don't list their email and haven't heard back from them in a week now. I already did 2 follow up emails and am about to call them. This bag is still within the 30 day return period but I do like it... What would be a reasonable resolution for this tear in the strap? Another 5%, 10% discount? Would you guys return the bag completely? I'm a bit torn at what to do and want to know what to ask for before I call them. I have about a week before the 30-day return period is up.








*EDIT:* Some ladies said I would likely just get a refund from Fashionphile. Others said to get quotes from local cobblers and see what they'd ask to fix for it and see if Fashionphile would reimburse. What would you guys do? Keep it, return it, ask for a further discount, some other resolution?


----------



## lovebug702

Oddity said:


> Hello everyone, I should've posted this here first and would like to get your opinion on this issue... Here's da whole story I'm copying over from this thread (if a mod see's it, feel free to delete it/lock it as you see fit...).
> 
> A few weeks ago I bought a Chloé Hudson fringe bag for what I thought was a good deal for $610 USD in "Excellent" condition. It is in great condition save for one thing... A rip in the leather on the strap that was not mentioned in the listing. In 2015, this bag was about $2150 retail. $610 is slightly over 70% off so that's something to consider. The funny thing is, this was listed for sale, sold (while I waited for informal authentication on the Chloé forum), then relisted for sale again some weeks later and that's when I snatched it back up (here is the original listing) because I wasn't sure about authenticity the first time. I kept this bag in its dust bag with tags attached until I could get it authenticated by A4U before wearing to have peace of mind as another bag of the same style on Fashionphile at the time looked very fishy to me (Fashionphile has had fakes slip through before) and I contacted them about it (that second bag ending up being listed as "SOLD" but maybe they also took it down, IDK).
> 
> After the bag I purchased was proven to be real, I felt I could start wearing it but before doing so, I checked the shoulder strap and there it was, clearly a RIP in the leather (see photos below) not just minor scuffs and scratches that they mentioned in the listing. Since I missed seeing the spot initially, I guess I can see how Fashionphile could've also. This bag overall was in good condition save for minor scratches as they mentioned and listed in Excellent condition, but to not mention this tear, my heart sunk when I saw it.
> 
> I initially emailed Fashionphile through their contact form on the site because they don't list their email and haven't heard back from them in a week now. I already did 2 follow up emails and am about to call them. This bag is still within the 30 day return period but I do like it... What would be a reasonable resolution for this tear in the strap? Another 5%, 10% discount? Would you guys return the bag completely? I'm a bit torn at what to do and want to know what to ask for before I call them. I have about a week before the 30-day return period is up.
> 
> View attachment 3855546
> View attachment 3855547
> View attachment 3855548
> View attachment 3855549
> View attachment 3855550
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Some ladies said I would likely just get a refund from Fashionphile. Others said to get quotes from local cobblers and see what they'd ask to fix for it and see if Fashionphile would reimburse. What would you guys do? Keep it, return it, ask for a further discount, some other resolution?



What a steal!! I would keep it and live with it. But if it really bothers you, get it repaired. Get a quote and forward the quote to Fashionphile and they can give you that discount to get it repaired. I'm not sure if they would do that though, they most likely would just take the bag back.


----------



## caannie

In my experience they don't do partial refunds. If you can't live with it, just return it.


----------



## poopsie

caannie said:


> In my experience they don't do partial refunds. If you can't live with it, just return it.


Pretty much the advice I gave on the other thread. Along with the suggestion to research the rehab/repair threads 
I mean there are only two options.........keep it and put the effort into getting it fixed or return it.
Since the post here I would agree that it would be easiest to return it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oddity said:


> Hello everyone, I should've posted this here first and would like to get your opinion on this issue... Here's da whole story I'm copying over from this thread (if a mod see's it, feel free to delete it/lock it as you see fit...).
> 
> A few weeks ago I bought a Chloé Hudson fringe bag for what I thought was a good deal for $610 USD in "Excellent" condition. It is in great condition save for one thing... A rip in the leather on the strap that was not mentioned in the listing. In 2015, this bag was about $2150 retail. $610 is slightly over 70% off so that's something to consider. The funny thing is, this was listed for sale, sold (while I waited for informal authentication on the Chloé forum), then relisted for sale again some weeks later and that's when I snatched it back up (here is the original listing) because I wasn't sure about authenticity the first time. I kept this bag in its dust bag with tags attached until I could get it authenticated by A4U before wearing to have peace of mind as another bag of the same style on Fashionphile at the time looked very fishy to me (Fashionphile has had fakes slip through before) and I contacted them about it (that second bag ending up being listed as "SOLD" but maybe they also took it down, IDK).
> 
> After the bag I purchased was proven to be real, I felt I could start wearing it but before doing so, I checked the shoulder strap and there it was, clearly a RIP in the leather (see photos below) not just minor scuffs and scratches that they mentioned in the listing. Since I missed seeing the spot initially, I guess I can see how Fashionphile could've also. This bag overall was in good condition save for minor scratches as they mentioned and listed in Excellent condition, but to not mention this tear, my heart sunk when I saw it.
> 
> I initially emailed Fashionphile through their contact form on the site because they don't list their email and haven't heard back from them in a week now. I already did 2 follow up emails and am about to call them. This bag is still within the 30 day return period but I do like it... What would be a reasonable resolution for this tear in the strap? Another 5%, 10% discount? Would you guys return the bag completely? I'm a bit torn at what to do and want to know what to ask for before I call them. I have about a week before the 30-day return period is up.
> 
> View attachment 3855546
> View attachment 3855547
> View attachment 3855548
> View attachment 3855549
> View attachment 3855550
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Some ladies said I would likely just get a refund from Fashionphile. Others said to get quotes from local cobblers and see what they'd ask to fix for it and see if Fashionphile would reimburse. What would you guys do? Keep it, return it, ask for a further discount, some other resolution?


you got an incredible deal and in my experience with them they aren't going to negotiate with you for a discount, they will just take the bag back for a full refund to you. i don't believe they will negotiate down a price because while you might be bothered by that strap someone else won't, and will scoop it up and pay to fix it (even though it wasn't mentioned in the listing) .they did give me a generous coupon towards another purchase once when they made a huge error (sold a bag i had on layaway), but they don't negotiate, just refund. at least in my experience.


----------



## Oddity

First off, thank you everyone for your time and offering your take! Greatly appreciated. Fashionphile just responded to my email finally. And yes, you guys were right, they gave some stock response about just returning the item if I wasn't happy with the condition and that I should check the listing/photos more carefully... but DUH, I did, they just didn't point out the real damage! But hearing everyone's feedback, I think I'm gonna keep it and if I don't, someone else is gonna be a very happy camper.



lovebug702 said:


> What a steal!! I would keep it and live with it. But if it really bothers you, get it repaired. Get a quote and forward the quote to Fashionphile and they can give you that discount to get it repaired. I'm not sure if they would do that though, they most likely would just take the bag back.



I wanted to put the numbers out there just to be up front and put things into perspective to get the most candid feedback as possible so I'm glad you think it's a great deal.  This is really my first major premier designer purchase so I have 0 point of reference. Never spent more than $60 on a bag before this. But the more I think about... I rather have 1 ~$600 Chloé bag than 12 $50 Aldo/Zara/generic bags to take it's place for instance... And I don't think Fashionphile will negotiate at this point since they said just to send it back if I wasn't happy.



caannie said:


> In my experience they don't do partial refunds. If you can't live with it, just return it.



You're right based on the response I got. The more I think about, the more I'm willing to live with it because boutique shelf items aren't always 100% condition either and this is a 2-year old bag now at over 70% off retail and I'm thinking... When in my life have I ever seen some premier brand like Chloé advertise a 70% off sale? (NEVER!)  



poopsie said:


> Pretty much the advice I gave on the other thread. Along with the suggestion to research the rehab/repair threads
> I mean there are only two options.........keep it and put the effort into getting it fixed or return it.
> Since the post here I would agree that it would be easiest to return it.



Thank you for your insight in both threads. I was going to look into the leather care more once I really decided if I was going to keep or return and thought I'd ask more opinions here to solidify my thoughts... It seems like it could be a doable fix. I'm not exactly a DIY-er type but I can figure it out. Returning it would be very easy, I just fear if I'll regret doing so or not.  This was "the one that got away" for me the first time before it got re-listed and now I have it, just slightly more damaged than I thought.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> you got an incredible deal and in my experience with them they aren't going to negotiate with you for a discount, they will just take the bag back for a full refund to you. i don't believe they will negotiate down a price because while you might be bothered by that strap someone else won't, and will scoop it up and pay to fix it (even though it wasn't mentioned in the listing) .they did give me a generous coupon towards another purchase once when they made a huge error (sold a bag i had on layaway), but they don't negotiate, just refund. at least in my experience.



What you're saying sounds so right, someone will be just as happy and not care about the lil' strap thing. I obviously cared when it first sold, felt I missed out when someone got a crazy deal and when it was re-listed, I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger and just to wait to get it authenticated once it was in my possession. If you ladies really think it's a great deal I'm leaning towards keep her.  

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oddity said:


> What you're saying sounds so right, someone will be just as happy and not care about the lil' strap thing. I obviously cared when it first sold, felt I missed out when someone got a crazy deal and when it was re-listed, I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger and just to wait to get it authenticated once it was in my possession. If you ladies really think it's a great deal I'm leaning towards keep her.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



I have bought things from FP that needed repairs, so my advice (if you keep it) is to not fix the bag until after the buyback period has completely passed and you're 100% certain you're keeping the bag. if you fix the bag before the end of the buyback option (90 days?) you are altering what they originally sold you, and you'd have to disclose the repair and (perhaps) take less if you sell it back. they won't compensate you for fixing the bag  just to keep in mind. good luck w/your decision either way.


----------



## Oddity

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I have bought things from FP that needed repairs, so my advice (if you keep it) is to not fix the bag until after the buyback period has completely passed and you're 100% certain you're keeping the bag. if you fix the bag before the end of the buyback option (90 days?) you are altering what they originally sold you, and you'd have to disclose the repair and (perhaps) take less if you sell it back. they won't compensate you for fixing the bag  just to keep in mind. good luck w/your decision either way.



I believe it's 120 days/4 months now is the buyback period, I bought it on Sept 24th exactly. Thank you for telling me this. What about conditioning the bag with Cadillac leather conditioner or waterproofing it with Collonil spray? That has to be okay for maintenance right? And obviously you can WEAR the bag too right?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oddity said:


> I believe it's 120 days/4 months now is the buyback period, I bought it on Sept 24th exactly. Thank you for telling me this. What about conditioning the bag with Cadillac leather conditioner or waterproofing it with Collonil spray? That has to be okay for maintenance right? And obviously you can WEAR the bag too right?


yes, definitely wear the bag and enjoy it and use it, for sure. i tend to wear my bags from FP a lot during that buyback period to make sure i will/won't like it. FP does know when you condition a bag, even if you don't disclose it, they must have a way to figure it out. i would call and ask them about that - if conditioning a bag would affect you selling it back to them. i've never done anything to the bags until afterwards. please share the answer if you do inquire.


----------



## CSamoylov

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, definitely wear the bag and enjoy it and use it, for sure. i tend to wear my bags from FP a lot during that buyback period to make sure i will/won't like it. FP does know when you condition a bag, even if you don't disclose it, they must have a way to figure it out. i would call and ask them about that - if conditioning a bag would affect you selling it back to them. i've never done anything to the bags until afterwards. please share the answer if you do inquire.


Yes I agree! It's hard to know if they priced it accordingly or not because whoever priced it likely wasn't the same person that listed it. With that being said, it's hard to know what to refund and complicates things for their consigner should it have been on consignment therefore, it's easier for them to simply return it. Would be nice to see them give you 10% off your next purchase for your trouble or something.


----------



## Oddity

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, definitely wear the bag and enjoy it and use it, for sure. i tend to wear my bags from FP a lot during that buyback period to make sure i will/won't like it. FP does know when you condition a bag, even if you don't disclose it, they must have a way to figure it out. i would call and ask them about that - if conditioning a bag would affect you selling it back to them. i've never done anything to the bags until afterwards. please share the answer if you do inquire.



Thank you ccbaggirl89. Finally got the chance to call them this morning. Basically, it's not like they won't take a bag back after you condition it (look at all the pre-loved bags they sell, you can't tell me NONE of the previous owners ever used precautions like leather conditioners and waterproofing sprays on their bags), but Fashionphile WILL have to reevaluate the bag (as in, you have to send it back in) anyways because she said every 30 days they revise their standards for that so her tip was to not put anything on the bag if you'd like to sell it back for the price they say they'll buy it back online, which is 70% of the price you paid.

I get it, because sometimes people think using baby wipes on a leather bag is good for it when there are much better products designed for cleaning and conditioning. When I called, I also framed it as if I were to buy a really preloved Chanel bag and the leather looked like it needed it (dry or whatever) so the advice still was to not put anything on it. The only way Fashionphile will know if you put something on the bags I would think, is if you damaged it/didn't apply products correctly, if the conditioner/treatments are smelly or maybe they use some kinda pH testing strips?

I'm coming clean, the reason why I asked and how I found the rip on the bag strap in the first place was because I was applying Cadillac Shoe & Leather Care on it (on a discreet area first), which was the product I read around here that SAs use on Chanel bags! So as I was buffing it in and inspecting things, is when I found the small tear, so was afraid at that point if they'd even take the bag back.  But I decided I'm going to keep her and wore her out today.  If anything I figured I could resell online or to another shop.



CSamoylov said:


> Yes I agree! It's hard to know if they priced it accordingly or not because whoever priced it likely wasn't the same person that listed it. With that being said, it's hard to know what to refund and complicates things for their consigner should it have been on consignment therefore, it's easier for them to simply return it. Would be nice to see them give you 10% off your next purchase for your trouble or something.



You're right it would complicate things way too much for Fashionphile to haggle with a buyer over email. I mean they could offer a coupon for the trouble, but in reality it's a small trouble. I have a feeling Fashionphile is confident they don't need to because they make it fairly painless to return things and if you buy something else, shipping is always free and fast.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oddity said:


> Thank you ccbaggirl89. Finally got the chance to call them this morning. Basically, it's not like they won't take a bag back after you condition it (look at all the pre-loved bags they sell, you can't tell me NONE of the previous owners ever used precautions like leather conditioners and waterproofing sprays on their bags), but Fashionphile WILL have to reevaluate the bag (as in, you have to send it back in) anyways because she said every 30 days they revise their standards for that so her tip was to not put anything on the bag if you'd like to sell it back for the price they say they'll buy it back online, which is 70% of the price you paid.
> 
> I get it, because sometimes people think using baby wipes on a leather bag is good for it when there are much better products designed for cleaning and conditioning. When I called, I also framed it as if I were to buy a really preloved Chanel bag and the leather looked like it needed it (dry or whatever) so the advice still was to not put anything on it. The only way Fashionphile will know if you put something on the bags I would think, is if you damaged it/didn't apply products correctly, if the conditioner/treatments are smelly or maybe they use some kinda pH testing strips?
> 
> I'm coming clean, the reason why I asked and how I found the rip on the bag strap in the first place was because I was applying Cadillac Shoe & Leather Care on it (on a discreet area first), which was the product I read around here that SAs use on Chanel bags! So as I was buffing it in and inspecting things, is when I found the small tear, so was afraid at that point if they'd even take the bag back.  But I decided I'm going to keep her and wore her out today.  If anything I figured I could resell online or to another shop.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right it would complicate things way too much for Fashionphile to haggle with a buyer over email. I mean they could offer a coupon for the trouble, but in reality it's a small trouble. I have a feeling Fashionphile is confident they don't need to because they make it fairly painless to return things and if you buy something else, shipping is always free and fast.


thanks for sharing!, it'll probably help people in the future to know all of that. i sell them a lot of stuff and last year sold one of my vintage Chanel bags - when FP got the bag they wrote to me and said it had been conditioned, they didn't ask, they stated it as a fact. it was an honest mistake on my part, the bag hadn't been used in years so i just completely forgot i ever conditioned it. but i've always wondered how they knew so matter-of-fact - maybe there is a test they have, but i believe leather conditioners alter the feel of leather quite a lot, and since they handle so many leather bags they know when one looks/feels/smells off. i've never conditioned a bag since then, but would always disclose that type of stuff now b/c companies know what you've done. happy to hear the bag is working out so far, enjoy it!


----------



## Oddity

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for sharing!, it'll probably help people in the future to know all of that. i sell them a lot of stuff and last year sold one of my vintage Chanel bags - when FP got the bag they wrote to me and said it had been conditioned, they didn't ask, they stated it as a fact. it was an honest mistake on my part, the bag hadn't been used in years so i just completely forgot i ever conditioned it. but i've always wondered how they knew so matter-of-fact - maybe there is a test they have, but i believe leather conditioners alter the feel of leather quite a lot, and since they handle so many leather bags they know when one looks/feels/smells off. i've never conditioned a bag since then, but would always disclose that type of stuff now b/c companies know what you've done. happy to hear the bag is working out so far, enjoy it!



Thanks for letting me know! Super helpful. Yeah the conditioner does change the texture, but IMO for the better, at least in my case. My bag felt a lot more supple after. Not like it was dry or anything, I just figured if it's been sitting in a dust bag for 2 years that it may have needed some TLC. From what I've read on these forums, leather is like skin, it needs moisturizer once in awhile because it's no longer a live skin that regenerates itself... But I'll be sure to disclose if I ever sell it back to Fashionphile. I did it also as a precaution out of fear. Once leather is completely dried out it's sounded difficult to revive and if it gets cardboard dry, it snaps and cracks.


----------



## HampsteadLV

I love selling to fashionphile, i was so nervous to send my Retiro NM, they offered me $1225, I was really happy, They sent me the check the next day that they got the bag... Wonderful experience.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Wow! It seems like experiences with FP here seem pretty hit or miss. I guess I'm one of the lucky few that have always had great experiences with them.
I recently bought this beauty for $800 below retail! My experience was beyond lovely. The woman obliged me by changing my shipping to 2day (after I had selected ground the day before) so it would arrive before the weekend since my DH and I were going out of town, then she further indulged my unique tendencies by putting it on my FP account so I could pay online as opposed to giving my card info over the phone. She then asked me numerous questions about my pregnancy, mentioned her past experiences, then summed up the call by congratulating me again, saying she hopes I love the bag, and wishing be a healthy delivery. All of my purchases whether $200 or $2000 have been handled professionally. I think their buyout offers could be better, but honestly I'm ok losing a bit to avoid the headache of selling myself.


----------



## LabelLover81

They are so freaking slow giving quotes!  It's been a week!!


----------



## vesna

BeenBurned said:


> And be sure to tag FP so you'll know they see it:
> Facebook: *FASHIONPHILE - Home | Facebook*
> Yelp reviews: *Fashionphile - Carlsbad, CA - Inc.*
> YouTube video - You might consider adding a comment: *Fashionphile Review - YouTube*
> Twitter: *FASHIONPHILE (@fashionphile) | Twitter*





vesna said:


> from another separate thread I opened , did not even know about this one !!!!
> 
> here it is:
> 
> Just to share unfortunate case of Fashionphile customer service.
> 
> Balenciaga bag was on their site for a long time, tangerine Sunday. I was not sure about it, it was $595 and I did not need it really. However they lowered it to $300 and I bought it.
> 
> I always expect customs duties (I am in Canada), but the payment was huge ! It was for a full value of reported by Fashionphile $595. I wrote to them that the form was incorrect resulting in higher duties I had to pay and their response is how customs form requires original cost to be entered (NOT TRUE ! Customs are paid on imported value you paid), *the rest of the text was iNSULTING*:
> 
> *<<<<We can see the confusion as you bought the item on a discount causing your ending total to be $330. This is a feature we offer on our website to give you a great bag for less then our buying team has put it worth, in order to give people who can not afford the worth price to still have a chance to get the items on our site.>>>>>*
> 
> The bag was on their site forever, I know it is hard to match tangerine colour with anything in wardrobe, but I carry monochrome outfits so I can pull it off, however no one wanted to buy it for the longest time !!!  *Sale is a feature that stores give for poor people to get expensive items ????  *that is literally what that sentence means...not that sale is a way to get rid of an item which would not sell for the original price
> 
> I am going to resolve this with Canada customs as I always do (some Japanese sellers did the same for some Hermes items I bought), I will send them all the paperwork including PayPal receipt and ask for refund of the difference, but Fashionphile behaved very rude, I will not be back with them after so many items bought from them





northerndancer said:


> Wow!  Could this have been any more condescending?





BeenBurned said:


> O M G! That's awful!
> 
> And there's no confusion on your part!
> 
> I'd send them an email commenting on the insulting comments and telling them that THEY are confused because fees are based on the sale price (current value) and not original price as evidenced by the following:
> https://www.crossbordershopping.ca/calculators/canadian-duty-calculator
> _If you’re having goods shipped to Canada from a U.S. online retailer, you will likely have to pay Canadian duty on the *value of the goods*, plus GST and PST or HST, depending on the province you are importing goods into._





bernz84 said:


> If I were you, I'd give them a piece of my mind. That response was totally uncalled for; how dare they assume that customers who buy discounted items from their website cannot afford the (arbitrary) "actual" value? Makes me now wonder what they really think of their customers; like they're really ones to talk.





vesna said:


> thanks a lot for the link, I will call them on the phone just to complain, I will sort this with canada customs though, bot the comment after shocked me ???? I was their customer for years, and until now I did not have problems, new people hired ? What on Earth ? We had at home similar behaviour with some phone company, cut long distane while we were on vacation although I paid usual sum but they doubled prices while we were away, so for $30 owing for a month, they cut the long distance and we could not call  family that we got home fine ??? On the phone when i asked  them why would they risk losing a customer after r 20 years , she said "I can live with that" ???? Did the world go crazy ? And I am NEVER rude , just ask why and explain my side ...well, thinks are abruptly changing around us for sure





jmc3007 said:


> The best and most effective way to voice your complaint is through social media, IG Twitter etc so the public can see their responses. If you have neither I'd suggest setting up accounts stat! It's appalling what they said and deserve to be called out.





BeenBurned said:


> And be sure to tag FP so you'll know they see it:
> Facebook: *FASHIONPHILE - Home | Facebook*
> Yelp reviews: *Fashionphile - Carlsbad, CA - Inc.*
> YouTube video - You might consider adding a comment: *Fashionphile Review - YouTube*
> Twitter: *FASHIONPHILE (@fashionphile) | Twitter*



Hi everyone, thanks for ALL your advice. 

RESOLUTION: I contacted them via Facebook, and a darling Brandee responded horrified with previous treatment of my request and inquiry, so she offered to mend it all, and gave me a Belanciaga marine makeup clutch for free, in such a great condition. The cost on the website was exactly the same as the cost of my customs erroneous payment, and she just let me buy it and refunded the money once I got the clutch !!!!   WOOOOW...I thanks her, and I also thank social media


----------



## anthrosphere

vesna said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for ALL your advice.
> 
> RESOLUTION: I contacted them via Facebook, and a darling Brandee responded horrified with previous treatment of my request and inquiry, so she offered to mend it all, and gave me a Belanciaga marine makeup clutch for free, in such a great condition. The cost on the website was exactly the same as the cost of my customs erroneous payment, and she just let me buy it and refunded the money once I got the clutch !!!!   WOOOOW...I thanks her, and I also thank social media
> 
> View attachment 3861618



Glad everything worked out for you! Brandee is awesome. I love your makeup bag, so cute and beautiful color. Enjoy her!


----------



## Precious84

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow! It seems like experiences with FP here seem pretty hit or miss. I guess I'm one of the lucky few that have always had great experiences with them.
> I recently bought this beauty for $800 below retail! My experience was beyond lovely. The woman obliged me by changing my shipping to 2day (after I had selected ground the day before) so it would arrive before the weekend since my DH and I were going out of town, then she further indulged my unique tendencies by putting it on my FP account so I could pay online as opposed to giving my card info over the phone. She then asked me numerous questions about my pregnancy, mentioned her past experiences, then summed up the call by congratulating me again, saying she hopes I love the bag, and wishing be a healthy delivery. All of my purchases whether $200 or $2000 have been handled professionally. I think their buyout offers could be better, but honestly I'm ok losing a bit to avoid the headache of selling myself.
> View attachment 3858045


Congratulations with the bag and the baby! [emoji4]

Like you, I have always had fantastic experiences with them. I recently managed to snag a Birkin 35 in excellent condition that was lowered from $12500 to just below $9K because of the amount of people who had left the item in their carts. And even with selling my bags, it was always between them and Yoogi's Closet with only the quoted price being the sole deal breaker. Never an issue with condition (the items I have bought through the years have always come out even better than expected as disclosed in their condition description). Never an issue with buying and selling.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LabelLover81 said:


> They are so freaking slow giving quotes!  It's been a week!!


They might be over run due to the holidays, I usually get my quotes in 48 hours sometimes less, but never more than 3.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Precious84 said:


> Congratulations with the bag and the baby! [emoji4]
> 
> Like you, I have always had fantastic experiences with them. I recently managed to snag a Birkin 35 in excellent condition that was lowered from $12500 to just below $9K because of the amount of people who had left the item in their carts. And even with selling my bags, it was always between them and Yoogi's Closet with only the quoted price being the sole deal breaker. Never an issue with condition (the items I have bought through the years have always come out even better than expected as disclosed in their condition description). Never an issue with buying and selling.


Wow! That B was a great buy! I agree with what you've said, sounds exactly like my experiences!


----------



## LabelLover81

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> They might be over run due to the holidays, I usually get my quotes in 48 hours sometimes less, but never more than 3.


It's been taking a week for me


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LabelLover81 said:


> It's been taking a week for me


Wow! I think it would annoy me if it took that long.


----------



## Precious84

LabelLover81 said:


> It's been taking a week for me


Do call them.


----------



## LabelLover81

Precious84 said:


> Do call them.


I have. And they say "they just very busy". It's been four separate submissions over the past month.


----------



## onlyk

LabelLover81 said:


> It's been taking a week for me


what item (items) was it? just curious, could be the item you summited, because one time my Hermes took them 5 days to get back to me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

That's funny, I submitted one bag and received a quote in 3 days and then submitted 2 more and received the quotes in 1 day. I sent the 3 bags in and received an email saying they got it. Hopefully my payments will be here this week.


----------



## LabelLover81

onlyk said:


> what item (items) was it? just curious, could be the item you summited, because one time my Hermes took them 5 days to get back to me.


It's been different things, bags, shoes, and jewelry.


----------



## ThisVNchick

LabelLover81 said:


> I have. And they say "they just very busy". It's been four separate submissions over the past month.


They might have different buyers for different brands. I submitted a couple of items on Thursday. I signed into my account and saw that all of my items except for two had quotes already in place. The two items missing quotes were from the same brand.

My last batch of items that I sent to them also took about a week. I'm in no rush for money, so more time just gives me more opportunities to send out my items to other shops and compare quotes.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ThisVNchick said:


> They might have different buyers for different brands. I submitted a couple of items on Thursday. I signed into my account and saw that all of my items except for two had quotes already in place. The two items missing quotes were from the same brand.
> 
> My last batch of items that I sent to them also took about a week. I'm in no rush for money, so more time just gives me more opportunities to send out my items to other shops and compare quotes.



I was thinking the same thing. I sent an LV, Givenchy, and a Dior and I received my quotes super quick.


----------



## vernis-lover

I submitted an LV item for quote last week and got the quote back the same day (not bad considering the time difference).  I'm not sending it though as they're offering me 30% of what they are selling used ones for on their website (mine is new, never used).  I found that quite an excessive mark-up on their part if I'm honest.  I understand they're a business etc but taking more than 70% is steep.  I'd rather keep it.  It's why they rarely get anything from me!


----------



## ThisVNchick

So I didn't have to wait a week...got my quotes back today. Their quotes are still much higher than Yoogis/USA Couture/Bag Borrow or Sell. I did notice that there's a new "agree to terms" pop-up before you're able to click accept and print. I guess people weren't reading or paying attention to the small "terms and agreement" box below their quotes in FP's pervious format. I think awhile back a member expressed displeasure that they were putting her item on sale and the item was sold for less than the _predicted_ consignment range on the initial quote. I don't know if this new pop-up to force people to re-read the terms and conditions, but I guess it's better than just having a small disclaimer box that people might just never scroll down to read. 

In other news, did anyone get FP's influencer program e-mail? Apparently, if you advertise FP in your social media and they make a sale, you get 7% of the sale. If you introduce someone new to them (buy or sell), you get $50 back. I'm not a big social media person but I do have some friends who could potentially be new consignment clients so I might give it a go.


----------



## ThisVNchick

vernis-lover said:


> I submitted an LV item for quote last week and got the quote back the same day (not bad considering the time difference).  I'm not sending it though as they're offering me 30% of what they are selling used ones for on their website (mine is new, never used).  I found that quite an excessive mark-up on their part if I'm honest.  I understand they're a business etc but taking more than 70% is steep.  I'd rather keep it.  It's why they rarely get anything from me!



It really depends on the amount of stock they have of the item (brand new or used). The more they have, the lower the quotes, even if yours is in pristine condition. At least this is what I have noticed in the past. I've sent things in that they've low-balled, so I passed. Then sent in the exact same items in 2 months later (first quote expired after 30 days) and the quotes were almost double what they offered me the first time. If you're not looking to offload the item quickly, I would recommend trying again in a month or so. For some of my items that I ship off to them, I make almost as much as if I were to sell the items on eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark, etc.. after the fees but without the possible buyer's remorse/damaging your item for a refund hassle, so it's completely worth it for me to wait and keep trying for new quotes at a later time.


----------



## vernis-lover

ThisVNchick said:


> It really depends on the amount of stock they have of the item (brand new or used). The more they have, the lower the quotes, even if yours is in pristine condition. At least this is what I have noticed in the past. I've sent things in that they've low-balled, so I passed. Then sent in the exact same items in 2 months later (first quote expired after 30 days) and the quotes were almost double what they offered me the first time. If you're not looking to offload the item quickly, I would recommend trying again in a month or so. For some of my items that I ship off to them, I make almost as much as if I were to sell the items on eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark, etc.. after the fees but without the possible buyer's remorse/damaging your item for a refund hassle, so it's completely worth it for me to wait and keep trying for new quotes at a later time.



I'm not sure that's applicable here.  They haven't got any of the item at the moment.  So unless they've got loads they haven't yet advertised (which seems unlikely)....

I did think giving them the opportunity to sell it to Christmas shoppers might have meant a decent offer on it based on what they have been selling at but I refuse to be fleeced.  Anyway, it matters not.  I won't be sending it.  Thanks for the insight though.  I do wonder if they give better offers to people who consign more regularly?  I might ask for 4 or 5 quotes a year and they then might get one piece sent to them.  I wonder if I'd get better offers if I sent them more business or bought from them even?


----------



## ThisVNchick

vernis-lover said:


> I'm not sure that's applicable here.  They haven't got any of the item at the moment.  So unless they've got loads they haven't yet advertised (which seems unlikely)....
> 
> I did think giving them the opportunity to sell it to Christmas shoppers might have meant a decent offer on it based on what they have been selling at but I refuse to be fleeced.  Anyway, it matters not.  I won't be sending it.  Thanks for the insight though.  I do wonder if they give better offers to people who consign more regularly?  I might ask for 4 or 5 quotes a year and they then might get one piece sent to them.  I wonder if I'd get better offers if I sent them more business or bought from them even?



I don't think they play favorites since I am sure they have lots of buyers doing the buying process. It could be just luck that you get a nice one vs. a stingy one. I share my account with my mom and sisters. Between the 4 of us, we're probably consigning something once a month and we still get low-ball offers. I think the "Christmas shopping" mentality is on everyone's mind. Perhaps they are flooded with new items coming in, so their offers need to accommodate the amount of inventory that's being received and paid out.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Can they agree to buy my item and then decide not to accept it because they don't like it anymore after they received my item? If so do they just ship it back to me? I'm just curious. Because that would be time consuming and kinda annoying.

Also do they change the amount if they feel it is worth less than what they agreed to pay me initially?


----------



## lallybelle

Yoshi1296 said:


> Can they agree to buy my item and then decide not to accept it because they don't like it anymore after they received my item? If so do they just ship it back to me? I'm just curious. Because that would be time consuming and kinda annoying.
> 
> Also do they change the amount if they feel it is worth less than what they agreed to pay me initially?



Yes, if they decide they can't/don't want to sell it, they ship it back to you free.I don't really think this happens too often, but there are a few stories about this on the thread. I've only ever had it happen with a pair of sunnies. Sold them to Yoogis for few bucks more than FP was gonna give me anyway...lol. I believe the have the "right" to adjust your quote, but I've never have had that happen.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Yoshi1296 said:


> Can they agree to buy my item and then decide not to accept it because they don't like it anymore after they received my item? If so do they just ship it back to me? I'm just curious. Because that would be time consuming and kinda annoying.
> 
> Also do they change the amount if they feel it is worth less than what they agreed to pay me initially?


I don't think they state the reason as "we've changed our minds"... but I have heard of cases where items that they've deemed defective upon arrival (meaning potential buyers might think it's a fake) and returned those. They can also change the price of the quote if they feel like the item you've sent in has more wear on it than what was pictured in the original quote.


----------



## Yoshi1296

lallybelle said:


> Yes, if they decide they can't/don't want to sell it, they ship it back to you free.I don't really think this happens too often, but there are a few stories about this on the thread. I've only ever had it happen with a pair of sunnies. Sold them to Yoogis for few bucks more than FP was gonna give me anyway...lol. I believe the have the "right" to adjust your quote, but I've never have had that happen.



Cool thanks for the info! I sent super detailed pictures initially so hopefully the decide to not send it back. I was pretty happy with the quotes they gave me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ThisVNchick said:


> I don't think they state the reason as "we've changed our minds"... but I have heard of cases where items that they've deemed defective upon arrival (meaning potential buyers might think it's a fake) and returned those. They can also change the price of the quote if they feel like the item you've sent in has more wear on it than what was pictured in the original quote.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## Yoshi1296

lallybelle said:


> Yes, if they decide they can't/don't want to sell it, they ship it back to you free.I don't really think this happens too often, but there are a few stories about this on the thread. I've only ever had it happen with a pair of sunnies. Sold them to Yoogis for few bucks more than FP was gonna give me anyway...lol. I believe the have the "right" to adjust your quote, but I've never have had that happen.





ThisVNchick said:


> I don't think they state the reason as "we've changed our minds"... but I have heard of cases where items that they've deemed defective upon arrival (meaning potential buyers might think it's a fake) and returned those. They can also change the price of the quote if they feel like the item you've sent in has more wear on it than what was pictured in the original quote.



Oh hey I just checked my account and I already got credited for two of the bags, I guess it'll show up on my paypal tomorrow? For the 3rd bag it still says awaiting so hopefully they credit me for that one too. 

Thanks again for the help y'all! This is my first time selling to them so I'm pretty clueless. I still have 6 bags to sell so hopefully I can get good prices for those too.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh hey I just checked my account and I already got credited for two of the bags, I guess it'll show up on my paypal tomorrow? For the 3rd bag it still says awaiting so hopefully they credit me for that one too.
> 
> Thanks again for the help y'all! This is my first time selling to them so I'm pretty clueless. I still have 6 bags to sell so hopefully I can get good prices for those too.



I think they pay you all at once when all the bags that you've sent in for that one particular quote get checked in. They don't do multiple deposits, at least I've never experienced that. They also only payout on certain days. I want to say Monday and Wednesday (don't quote me on this though).


----------



## mundodabolsa

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks again for the help y'all! This is my first time selling to them so I'm pretty clueless. *I still have 6 bags to sell so hopefully I can get good prices for those too.*



If you're not in a rush to sell them, space it out a little.  This is just based on my own experience but I get higher quotes when I send one item for a quote vs. three things on the same day.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ThisVNchick said:


> I think they pay you all at once when all the bags that you've sent in for that one particular quote get checked in. They don't do multiple deposits, at least I've never experienced that. They also only payout on certain days. I want to say Monday and Wednesday (don't quote me on this though).



Awesome thank you so much!! I figured the same.




mundodabolsa said:


> If you're not in a rush to sell them, space it out a little.  This is just based on my own experience but I get higher quotes when I send one item for a quote vs. three things on the same day.



Oh wow I didn't know that! I wish I did that for these three bags I sent first. Thanks for the advice! I'm definitely in no rush so I will space out the next bags I send out.

Thank you!!


----------



## caannie

ThisVNchick said:


> I think they pay you all at once when all the bags that you've sent in for that one particular quote get checked in. They don't do multiple deposits, at least I've never experienced that. They also only payout on certain days. I want to say Monday and Wednesday (don't quote me on this though).


 I have received multiple deposits numerous times, but I'm paid by direct deposit into my checking account. I will send a box with 3 or 4 items and maybe two will be processed the first day, then the other one or two the second or third day. Because I get direct deposit I usually get paid in about 24 hours from the first time I have a credit, so I might receive two or three different payments, based on how quickly things are checked in.

I have also found there's no rhyme or reason with pricing offers. I might get a lowball offer for something rare they have none of, and a high offer for something they have a dozen of that aren't even selling.


----------



## ThisVNchick

caannie said:


> I have received multiple deposits numerous times, but I'm paid by direct deposit into my checking account. I will send a box with 3 or 4 items and maybe two will be processed the first day, then the other one or two the second or third day. Because I get direct deposit I usually get paid in about 24 hours from the first time I have a credit, so I might receive two or three different payments, based on how quickly things are checked in.
> 
> I have also found there's no rhyme or reason with pricing offers. I might get a lowball offer for something rare they have none of, and a high offer for something they have a dozen of that aren't even selling.



I must not be as lucky. I always send in different brands and they all get checked in at different times. I've had to wait a week or so before I got my deposit (also direct transfer into my BOA). For me at least, it seems like they wait until my entire box is checked in before I get my money.


----------



## MAGJES

Yoshi1296 said:


> Can they agree to buy my item and then decide not to accept it because they don't like it anymore after they received my item? If so do they just ship it back to me? I'm just curious. Because that would be time consuming and kinda annoying.
> 
> Also do they change the amount if they feel it is worth less than what they agreed to pay me initially?


Just wanted to share my recent experience with an item I sent them.  I received a very decent quote for a Hermes item and sent it off to them.  I did send them over 30 detailed pictures before they gave me the quote.  When they received the item they reduced the quote quite significantly. I do believe it was because they had so many of the same item recently listed....of course that it just my opinion. I do not believe the condition of the item was that far off when viewing in person vs. the pictures I sent them. Anyway.....they did return the item to me free of charge but I also think they were hoping I would agree to the much lower quote.


----------



## onlyk

MAGJES said:


> Just wanted to share my recent experience with an item I sent them.  I received a very decent quote for a Hermes item and sent it off to them.  I did send them over 30 detailed pictures before they gave me the quote.  When they received the item they reduced the quote quite significantly. I do believe it was because they had so many of the same item recently listed....of course that it just my opinion. I do not believe the condition of the item was that far off when viewing in person vs. the pictures I sent them. Anyway.....they did return the item to me free of charge but I also think they were hoping I would agree to the much lower quote.


WOW! That has not happened to me (fingers crossed), and I only sent no more than 10 pictures. Maybe the quotes they gave me already were the lowest, I have had some quotes extremely low, ended up selling them on my own and made a lot more, some were doubled than quoted.


----------



## Yoshi1296

MAGJES said:


> Just wanted to share my recent experience with an item I sent them.  I received a very decent quote for a Hermes item and sent it off to them.  I did send them over 30 detailed pictures before they gave me the quote.  When they received the item they reduced the quote quite significantly. I do believe it was because they had so many of the same item recently listed....of course that it just my opinion. I do not believe the condition of the item was that far off when viewing in person vs. the pictures I sent them. Anyway.....they did return the item to me free of charge but I also think they were hoping I would agree to the much lower quote.



Oh yikes! I'm sorry that happened to you. I hope they don't do that with me. Glad they sent it back free of charge!


----------



## maplemoose

I am still waiting to get a quote for my Hermes Bag....


----------



## Yoshi1296

maplemoose said:


> I am still waiting to get a quote for my Hermes Bag....



Hmm it seems like they are very difficult with hermes items. I have a few to send myself (no bags just 3 SLGs) but I'm a little worried now.


----------



## bernz84

MAGJES said:


> Just wanted to share my recent experience with an item I sent them.  I received a very decent quote for a Hermes item and sent it off to them.  I did send them over 30 detailed pictures before they gave me the quote.  When they received the item they reduced the quote quite significantly. I do believe it was because they had so many of the same item recently listed....of course that it just my opinion. I do not believe the condition of the item was that far off when viewing in person vs. the pictures I sent them. Anyway.....they did return the item to me free of charge but I also think they were hoping I would agree to the much lower quote.


Just curious, did they let you know that they reduced the quote or did you have to find out by logging into your account? I would hope that they gave you notice because if not, that would be super shady on their part.

I'm actually thinking about submitting something myself to them since Tradesy went down the gutter and I hate selling in general.


----------



## maplemoose

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hmm it seems like they are very difficult with hermes items. I have a few to send myself (no bags just 3 SLGs) but I'm a little worried now.



I guess it is because of the high price tag and the risk associated with it. SLG should be OK. Just my 2 cents


----------



## maplemoose

Just to report that I got the quote. It was so low that totally surprised me. It is less than 45% what they list similar bag for. I thought for high value bag (7-8K), they do sliding scale ? I guess now. I will go with AFF.


----------



## Yoshi1296

maplemoose said:


> Just to report that I got the quote. It was so low that totally surprised me. It is less than 45% what they list similar bag for. I thought for high value bag (7-8K), they do sliding scale ? I guess now. I will go with AFF.



Yikes! Sorry to hear that! Hope you find a high quote.


----------



## maplemoose

Or I may keep it. With they offered I won’t get anything I want from Hermes anyway


----------



## Yoshi1296

maplemoose said:


> Or I may keep it. With they offered I won’t get anything I want from Hermes anyway



What Hermes bag is it? If you don't mind me asking.

Also, I submitted small SLGs from fendi, LV, Celine, and Dior, and I got back what I thought were pretty good quotes for all of the items! So I will definitely be sending those out to them on Monday.

I still have my Hermes SLGs and my Celine handbags and my Chloe Drew. I will try to space those out and be careful because I want a higher quote, especially for my Celine Box bag, and my Hermes Kelly wallet.


----------



## onlyk

maplemoose said:


> Just to report that I got the quote. It was so low that totally surprised me. It is less than 45% what they list similar bag for. I thought for high value bag (7-8K), they do sliding scale ? I guess now. I will go with AFF.


yeah, I sometimes get surprisingly low ball offers too, but sometimes are very decent, I don't know, could be the person who gives quote that day or could be the item. I do find Yoogi has always been very low, FP has been higher than Yoogi, will try AFF next time too.


----------



## maplemoose

It is a kelly. I decided to keep it


----------



## bernz84

Does Fashionphile read this thread? I submitted something last night and just got a quote this morning; I was expecting to get it after a week.  It's LV.

I'm actually surprised at the offer as it is much higher than I anticipated; it's still lower than what I'd probably get if I sold it. Anyway, I'm going to send it to them tomorrow. Worst case scenario they'll lower the buyout (which is now on their Terms & Conditions), but personally, I'm just over the stress of having to sell by myself to some nitpicky reseller or newbie buyer, both of whom lowball.


----------



## MAGJES

bernz84 said:


> Just curious, did they let you know that they reduced the quote or did you have to find out by logging into your account? I would hope that they gave you notice because if not, that would be super shady on their part.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about submitting something myself to them since Tradesy went down the gutter and I hate selling in general.


They did send me an email letting me know they were changing the quote and gave me a time limit to reply. They returned the item very quickly. No complaints with that.....
My complaint was this........I packed the bag like it was going to a war zone (tons of bubble wrap). I placed the bag in it's dustbag as well......they did not even wrap my bag, place it in the dustbag, nor protect it in any way when they returned it. It was a Birkin 35 and all they did was set it in a box, tape it up and mail it back to me.  I can only imagine how much that poor bag was thrown around inside that box from CA to the east coast.


----------



## Yoshi1296

MAGJES said:


> They did send me an email letting me know they were changing the quote and gave me a time limit to reply. They returned the item very quickly. No complaints with that.....
> My complaint was this........I packed the bag like it was going to a war zone (tons of bubble wrap). I placed the bag in it's dustbag as well......they did not even wrap my bag, place it in the dustbag, nor protect it in any way when they returned it. It was a Birkin 35 and all they did was set it in a box, tape it up and mail it back to me.  I can only imagine how much that poor bag was thrown around inside that box from CA to the east coast.



Oh gosh! Sorry to hear that! I wrapped up all my items with tons of bubble wrap too lol. They should be more careful in how the handle and package their items considering how expensive these items really are.


----------



## bernz84

MAGJES said:


> They did send me an email letting me know they were changing the quote and gave me a time limit to reply. They returned the item very quickly. No complaints with that.....
> My complaint was this........I packed the bag like it was going to a war zone (tons of bubble wrap). I placed the bag in it's dustbag as well......they did not even wrap my bag, place it in the dustbag, nor protect it in any way when they returned it. It was a Birkin 35 and all they did was set it in a box, tape it up and mail it back to me.  I can only imagine how much that poor bag was thrown around inside that box from CA to the east coast.


I've been reading previous posts about bag returns, so this is not surprising, unfortunately.  You'd think they would be more careful shipping it back considering they do this with items they sell!

Reading posts about items returned has actually made me paranoid to even ship my item. I have never had Fashionphile return anything to me, but I've only consigned with them a couple times and more than a year ago. I had the bag repaired (straight from the boutique, mind you), but now I'm not sure they'll even want it due to their silly "brand compliance" policy.


----------



## caannie

MAGJES said:


> They did send me an email letting me know they were changing the quote and gave me a time limit to reply. They returned the item very quickly. No complaints with that.....
> My complaint was this........I packed the bag like it was going to a war zone (tons of bubble wrap). I placed the bag in it's dustbag as well......they did not even wrap my bag, place it in the dustbag, nor protect it in any way when they returned it. It was a Birkin 35 and all they did was set it in a box, tape it up and mail it back to me.  I can only imagine how much that poor bag was thrown around inside that box from CA to the east coast.


 They did the same with a return of mine. No bubblewrap and the dust bag was inside the item instead of protecting it.


----------



## onlyk

Very recently I had 7, 8 quotes, only 2 of them are reasonable (but still ended selling them on my own and made a lot more), all the rest were way too low.

Well, it's always good to have an option, consider consignment as an option not the only platform to sell then it's all OK  I had sold quite some on local Craigslist also.


----------



## Precious84

onlyk said:


> yeah, I sometimes get surprisingly low ball offers too, but sometimes are very decent, I don't know, could be the person who gives quote that day or could be the item. I do find Yoogi has always been very low, FP has been higher than Yoogi, will try AFF next time too.


Sometimes it depends. I usually get quotes from both sites to figure out which one would give a higher offer. There have been a number of times, in the couple of years that I have been letting go of my bags, that Yoogi's would give the better quote.


----------



## onlyk

Precious84 said:


> Sometimes it depends. I usually get quotes from both sites to figure out which one would give a higher offer. There have been a number of times, in the couple of years that I have been letting go of my bags, that Yoogi's would give the better quote.


wow, I don't know why, I sent bags and wallets for quotes to both of them 99% of time, but yoogi only gives me once for more than FP's quote (for $20 more) on a Neverfull GM (I actually ended up sold it on Craigslist for $250 more in hand to the end )

but lately FP has been really low (a couple of them are reasonably low) on the quotes, so I just hold on them and selling them on my own.

Wondering if a Yoogi's guy went to work for FP?


----------



## rainneday

I thought that some of you might be interested in this video I saw on Youtube, it shows a blogger touring Fashionphile behind the scenes.


----------



## onlyk

rainneday said:


> I thought that some of you might be interested in this video I saw on Youtube, it shows a blogger touring Fashionphile behind the scenes.



interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rainneday

onlyk said:


> interesting, thanks for sharing!



You're welcome  I was curious to see the shipping and receiving area, especially after reading this thread. But, it was cool to see all of the bags being stored, too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

So I sent a some SLGs to fashionphile all in one package. 8 SLGs to be exact. I just tracked and saw the package was delivered. However I only got an email confirmation from fashionphile saying they only received 4 of my SLGs. I can't call them now because they are closed but I am SUPER worried. I don't know what to do? Did some items from the package get stolen or lost? I'm so confused.


----------



## coxswain1

I am thinking about selling my rectangle mini to them. Their offer was $300 more than Yoogis, who I always used in the past. I don't sell a lot. I was one and done with Tradesy after I sold my Reissue. The buyer lost the authenticity card and only returned the bag and a damaged box to them. It still took 30 days for my money to appear in my bank account.

So my question, is there anything I should know before doing a buy out with Fashionphile as a one time seller? I won't be back and I want to sell my mini to them and quickly get out unscathed. I purchased it myself from Nordstrom and I have the full set. Will it really only take a couple of days after they receive my bag? Also, I read a few pages back if I re-submit in a a couple of months, I might get offered more. Did anyone else experience this as well? Thanks!


----------



## bernz84

Yoshi1296 said:


> So I sent a some SLGs to fashionphile all in one package. 8 SLGs to be exact. I just tracked and saw the package was delivered. However I only got an email confirmation from fashionphile saying they only received 4 of my SLGs. I can't call them now because they are closed but I am SUPER worried. I don't know what to do? Did some items from the package get stolen or lost? I'm so confused.


Unfortunately, this has happened before:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/missing-item-fashionphile-help.966302/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/looks-like-fashionphile-found-my-missing-wallet.968857/

I would call them when they open, which is 7am PST.  I’m hoping in your situation the items were misplaced and not blatantly stolen. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Seriously! FP needs to get her/their act together!


----------



## caannie

Don't freak out yet. I have received separate emails before for several items in the same box. They may have checked 4 bags in yesterday and run out of time. Check your account on their site and see if all 8 bags are "processing" first. Give it one more day, then call them. Often I see all of my items are in processing before I get the first email.


----------



## bernz84

Yoshi1296 said:


> So I sent a some SLGs to fashionphile all in one package. 8 SLGs to be exact. I just tracked and saw the package was delivered. However I only got an email confirmation from fashionphile saying they only received 4 of my SLGs. I can't call them now because they are closed but I am SUPER worried. I don't know what to do? Did some items from the package get stolen or lost? I'm so confused.


You know, I was just thinking, I think their website is glitching out at the moment. I was trying to view something on their website and I cannot select or enlarge the pictures of their products when I hover my cursor over the items I want to see. It is possible that they did receive all your items but are experiencing technical difficulties...? Either way, I would still call them and follow up.



coxswain1 said:


> I am thinking about selling my rectangle mini to them. Their offer was $300 more than Yoogis, who I always used in the past. I don't sell a lot. I was one and done with Tradesy after I sold my Reissue. The buyer lost the authenticity card and only returned the bag and a damaged box to them. It still took 30 days for my money to appear in my bank account.
> 
> So my question, is there anything I should know before doing a buy out with Fashionphile as a one time seller? I won't be back and I want to sell my mini to them and quickly get out unscathed. I purchased it myself from Nordstrom and I have the full set. Will it really only take a couple of days after they receive my bag? Also, I read a few pages back if I re-submit in a a couple of months, I might get offered more. Did anyone else experience this as well? Thanks!


I think the label they provide is Fedex Ground so the delivery could take days depending on where you live.

As for quotes, I've personally never held onto something and asked for a requote later, but I know some people who do. I would check and see how many Chanel Minis they have and assess whether you want to sell now or hang on to it. The more in demand your bag is, the more likely the quote will be higher.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bernz84 said:


> Unfortunately, this has happened before:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/missing-item-fashionphile-help.966302/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/looks-like-fashionphile-found-my-missing-wallet.968857/
> 
> I would call them when they open, which is 7am PST.  I’m hoping in your situation the items were misplaced and not blatantly stolen. Fingers crossed!!!





BeenBurned said:


> Seriously! FP needs to get her/their act together!





caannie said:


> Don't freak out yet. I have received separate emails before for several items in the same box. They may have checked 4 bags in yesterday and run out of time. Check your account on their site and see if all 8 bags are "processing" first. Give it one more day, then call them. Often I see all of my items are in processing before I get the first email.





bernz84 said:


> You know, I was just thinking, I think their website is glitching out at the moment. I was trying to view something on their website and I cannot select or enlarge the pictures of their products when I hover my cursor over the items I want to see. It is possible that they did receive all your items but are experiencing technical difficulties...? Either way, I would still call them and follow up.
> 
> 
> I think the label they provide is Fedex Ground so the delivery could take days depending on where you live.
> 
> As for quotes, I've personally never held onto something and asked for a requote later, but I know some people who do. I would check and see how many Chanel Minis they have and assess whether you want to sell now or hang on to it. The more in demand your bag is, the more likely the quote will be higher.



You all are seriously the best! Thanks for the help! I actually just got an email saying they received the rest of the items and when I logged in I saw all of the items are being processed. I guess I should have waited before panicking and posting on here haha!! Thank you all!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

coxswain1 said:


> I am thinking about selling my rectangle mini to them. Their offer was $300 more than Yoogis, who I always used in the past. I don't sell a lot. I was one and done with Tradesy after I sold my Reissue. The buyer lost the authenticity card and only returned the bag and a damaged box to them. It still took 30 days for my money to appear in my bank account.
> 
> So my question, is there anything I should know before doing a buy out with Fashionphile as a one time seller? I won't be back and I want to sell my mini to them and quickly get out unscathed. I purchased it myself from Nordstrom and I have the full set. Will it really only take a couple of days after they receive my bag? Also, I read a few pages back if I re-submit in a a couple of months, I might get offered more. Did anyone else experience this as well? Thanks!



Yes it really only takes a few days! I would say 3-4 days after they receive your items, which is still pretty quick. While I do feel they can be more prompt and transparent with some things. They are pretty great and I love working with them. Just pack up your Chanel properly and make sure it is safe in the box, tape it really well and send it out. The free label they provide is Fedex ground so it may take a while but just keep an eye while tracking and everything should be okay. What I've learned just now haha is to be patient with the process and it will go pretty smoothly. Good luck!


----------



## Pradagal

I have had good experiences selling to Fashionphile in the past.   However; my very first pre-loved item I bought through them I had a huge problem.   I bought a bag in “excellent” condition, which when I received it seemed to be in excellent condition.   I waited a week before deciding to use , keep, and cut off the tag.   I used it for ONE week and the hardware fell off the bag.  When I called them to see what could be done, I was told they couldn’t do anything about it.  Mind you, I only had this bag in my hands for 2 weeks.   Since the hardware fell off the bag and a screw was missing, they said they couldn’t take it back because there were missing parts.  I believe the screw was already missing when I received the bag.  I couldn’t send it to the boutique for repair since I didn’t have proof of purchase. I paid $2300 for a bag I can’t use or repair.  Definitely learned my lesson......never will I buy pre loved again.   Just not worth the headache for me.   I am HIGHLY disappointed in Fashionphile’s lack of customer service.  All fine and dandy UNTIL you have a problem.  BUYER BEWARE!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Pradagal said:


> I waited a week before deciding to use , keep, and cut off the tag.   I used it for ONE week and the hardware fell off the bag.  When I called them to see what could be done, I was told they couldn’t do anything about it.  Mind you, I only had this bag in my hands for 2 weeks.


Respectfully, you were wrong in this case. By your own admission, you waited a week to use it and also cut off the tag.

Having bought a pre-owned bag, you had a responsibility to check over the item before removing the tag.

IMO, there's no issue with "waiting a week before deciding to use" but even after removing the tag and waiting to use, you STILL didn't verify that it was in acceptable condition.

Buyers have to be responsible too!



Pradagal said:


> Definitely learned my lesson......never will I buy pre loved again.   Just not worth the headache for me.   I am HIGHLY disappointed in Fashionphile’s lack of customer service.  All fine and dandy UNTIL you have a problem.  BUYER BEWARE!!


You can have very good experiences buying pre-loved, whether it's FP, another seller or even a thrift or consignment store.

Again, never buying pre-loved because of an experience in which YOU were negligent is like cutting off your nose to spite your face.

CAn you understand FP's POV? It was 2 weeks before you contacted her. How do you prove that it wasn't your carelessness that caused damage to the bag. 

Put yourself in FP's shoes. What if you sold an item and heard from the buyer after 2+ weeks claiming damage?


----------



## Yoshi1296

BeenBurned said:


> Respectfully, you were wrong in this case. By your own admission, you waited a week to use it and also cut off the tag.
> 
> Having bought a pre-owned bag, you had a responsibility to check over the item before removing the tag.
> 
> IMO, there's no issue with "waiting a week before deciding to use" but even after removing the tag and waiting to use, you STILL didn't verify that it was in acceptable condition.
> 
> Buyers have to be responsible too!
> 
> 
> You can have very good experiences buying pre-loved, whether it's FP, another seller or even a thrift or consignment store.
> 
> Again, never buying pre-loved because of an experience in which YOU were negligent is like cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> CAn you understand FP's POV? It was 2 weeks before you contacted her. How do you prove that it wasn't your carelessness that caused damage to the bag.
> 
> Put yourself in FP's shoes. What if you sold an item and heard from the buyer after 2+ weeks claiming damage?



How is she supposed to check to see if the hardware is faulty and had issues? Keep wiggling it and turning the lock until it falls off?????? LOL! That makes no sense. And she cant use the bag with the tag on to be sure it is certain that the bag is okay, because she bought it thinking it was fine and also Fashionphile would find it suspicious why she contacted them much later about the issue and didn't take the tag off. Either way she would be screwed. She trusted the seller saying that the bag was in excellent condition.

You can't always check to see if the hardware is in place properly or not until it falls apart or something else happens to it. We don't know what methods are used to create these bags so we can't always check to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yoshi1296 said:


> How is she supposed to check to see if the hardware is faulty and had issues? Keep wiggling it and turning the lock until it falls off?????? LOL! That makes no sense. And she cant use the bag with the tag on to be sure it is certain that the bag is okay, because she bought it thinking it was fine and also Fashionphile would find it suspicious why she contacted them much later about the issue and didn't take the tag off. Either way she would be screwed. She trusted the seller saying that the bag was in excellent condition.
> 
> You can't always check to see if the hardware is in place properly or not until it falls apart or something else happens to it. We don't know what methods are used to create these bags so we can't always check to make sure everything is okay.


According to Pradagal's posts here and here (from a week ago), she states that she lost a screw and now only has one screw. It's only after (apparently) being told by FP that they can't do anything for her, she's concluding that it came that way.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BeenBurned said:


> According to Pradagal's posts here and here (from a week ago), she states that she lost a screw and now only has one screw. It's only after (apparently) being told by FP that they can't do anything for her, she's concluding that it came that way.



Thanks for this. I had not seen those posts before. So either she lost the screw (perhaps fell out during use) or the screw never came with the bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks for this. I had not seen those posts before. So either she lost the screw (perhaps fell out during use) or the screw never came with the bag?


I don't know but keep in mind that her posts on the Fendi sub were from a week ago. And at the time she posted, she claimed to have received 2 weeks prior. So now it's been 3 weeks and she's surprised that FP isn't really cooperative. 

My point is that after this amount of time, there's no way for the buyer to prove when the damage happened.


----------



## Pradagal

BeenBurned said:


> Respectfully, you were wrong in this case. By your own admission, you waited a week to use it and also cut off the tag.
> 
> Having bought a pre-owned bag, you had a responsibility to check over the item before removing the tag.
> 
> IMO, there's no issue with "waiting a week before deciding to use" but even after removing the tag and waiting to use, you STILL didn't verify that it was in acceptable condition.
> 
> Buyers have to be responsible too!
> 
> 
> You can have very good experiences buying pre-loved, whether it's FP, another seller or even a thrift or consignment store.
> 
> Again, never buying pre-loved because of an experience in which YOU were negligent is like cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> CAn you understand FP's POV? It was 2 weeks before you contacted her. How do you prove that it wasn't your carelessness that caused damage to the bag.
> 
> Put yourself in FP's shoes. What if you sold an item and heard from the buyer after 2+ weeks claiming damage?


I do not agree with you, but to each their own!  I hope something like this doesn't ever happen to you....


----------



## Pradagal

BeenBurned said:


> According to Pradagal's posts here and here (from a week ago), she states that she lost a screw and now only has one screw. It's only after (apparently) being told by FP that they can't do anything for her, she's concluding that it came that way.


I've concluded it came this way BECAUSE I know I DID NOT abuse this bag...otherwise how would the hardware have fallen off.


----------



## onlyk

coxswain1 said:


> I am thinking about selling my rectangle mini to them. Their offer was $300 more than Yoogis, who I always used in the past. I don't sell a lot. I was one and done with Tradesy after I sold my Reissue. The buyer lost the authenticity card and only returned the bag and a damaged box to them. It still took 30 days for my money to appear in my bank account.
> 
> So my question, is there anything I should know before doing a buy out with Fashionphile as a one time seller? I won't be back and I want to sell my mini to them and quickly get out unscathed. I purchased it myself from Nordstrom and I have the full set. Will it really only take a couple of days after they receive my bag? Also, I read a few pages back if I re-submit in a a couple of months, I might get offered more. Did anyone else experience this as well? Thanks!


Yeah, I found 90% of time Fashionphile is higher than Yoogi's closet, I'm wondering if Yoogi's closet is much smaller business and much limited funds that's why they give out much lower offers.

Not saying anything wrong with giving out low offers, just business tactics, but I think in the long run it probably will hurt Yoogi more, on the contrast Fashionphile is able to list large selection of luxury items and selling them like a retail store and they do sell well.


----------



## coxswain1

I’m happy to report a very fast and easy sale to Fashionphile. My bag went out Thursday evening (11/30) and was ready for delivery on Saturday. Actual delivery was Monday, and it looks like my money is being transferred today, 12/6. Less than a week! I don’t have the fortitude to sell on eBay or Tradesy anymore. So for such an easy transaction, I am willing to give up some profit. A+ experience.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ugh I sent a package out on Monday but FedEx is sending it back to me because there is an issue with the shipping label. [emoji17] now I have to reprint a new one and put that one on and re-send it out.


----------



## JadaStormy

onlyk said:


> Yeah, I found 90% of time Fashionphile is higher than Yoogi's closet,* I'm wondering if Yoogi's closet is much smaller business and much limited funds that's why they give out much lower offers.*
> 
> Not saying anything wrong with giving out low offers, just business tactics, but I think in the long run it probably will hurt Yoogi more, on the contrast Fashionphile is able to list large selection of luxury items and selling them like a retail store and they do sell well.


Yoogis is not a small business with limited funds IMO. They give out lower offers because they sell items for lower. If you notice Fashionphile is usually over retail price. Yoogis items literally sell in seconds, whereas things can sit on FP for months. I believe Yoogis model is to price competitively so items sell quickly. FP prefers to list items at higher prices that might take longer to sell, but they will make more when it does.

I buy from Yoogis and I sell to FP. Many times when I change my mind about a Yoogis purchase, I sell it to FP for a profit.


----------



## caannie

JadaStormy said:


> I buy from Yoogis and I sell to FP. Many times when I change my mind about a Yoogis purchase, I sell it to FP for a profit.


What she said! (I've done the same!)

Also, Yoogis is ridiculously picky about the items they take: No VIP gifts (even though people pay big bucks for them), No items that are heat stamped, nothing that might be missing a date code due to repairs, etc... FP takes it and sells it with no problem.


----------



## onlyk

JadaStormy said:


> Yoogis is not a small business with limited funds IMO. They give out lower offers because they sell items for lower. If you notice Fashionphile is usually over retail price. Yoogis items literally sell in seconds, whereas things can sit on FP for months. I believe Yoogis model is to price competitively so items sell quickly. FP prefers to list items at higher prices that might take longer to sell, but they will make more when it does.
> 
> I buy from Yoogis and I sell to FP. Many times when I change my mind about a Yoogis purchase, I sell it to FP for a profit.


interesting, I'm wondering who would sell to Yoogi if the sellers have learned FP gives out more attractive buy out price more often than Yoogi.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> What she said! (I've done the same!)
> 
> Also, Yoogis is ridiculously picky about the items they take: No VIP gifts (even though people pay big bucks for them), No items that are heat stamped, nothing that might be missing a date code due to repairs, etc... FP takes it and sells it with no problem.


that's why I suspected they have less funds than FP, so they only take items are guaranteed to be able to sell quick and high profits (most likely double), such as one time I sent out a bag to both of these two companies, yoogi quoted me mid $500 buy out, FP quoted me $700, it was like brand new bag and in demand. And 6 months later or so, I saw Yoogi sold the exact bag (not as good condition as mine was) for a little over $1,000 and it was sold right away.

not to criticize either of the company, I actually appreciate learning from them during the process of selling to both of them, I think both are trustworthy companies (only have experience with these two can't speak for other ones), and pleased to do business with, even may not be happy with their quotes from time to time.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

vernis-lover said:


> I submitted an LV item for quote last week and got the quote back the same day (not bad considering the time difference).  I'm not sending it though as they're offering me 30% of what they are selling used ones for on their website (mine is new, never used).  I found that quite an excessive mark-up on their part if I'm honest.  I understand they're a business etc but taking more than 70% is steep.  I'd rather keep it.  It's why they rarely get anything from me!


----------



## JadaStormy

onlyk said:


> interesting, I'm wondering who would sell to Yoogi if the sellers have learned FP gives out more attractive buy out price more often than Yoogi.



Yoogis gives you 10% more if you take store credit and they do PayPal payment without a fee, so that might be why some sellers choose them. Also, I rarely see complaints about Yoogis for sellers or buyers, FP seems to have more hiccups. I did have a check from FP get lost in the mail once, but other than that, no issues. I wish they did PayPal payment without a fee.



onlyk said:


> that's why I suspected they have less funds than FP, so they only take items are guaranteed to be able to sell quick and high profits (most likely double), such as one time I sent out a bag to both of these two companies, yoogi quoted me mid $500 buy out, FP quoted me $700, it was like brand new bag and in demand. And 6 months later or so, I saw Yoogi sold the exact bag (not as good condition as mine was) for a little over $1,000 and it was sold right away.
> 
> not to criticize either of the company, I actually appreciate learning from them during the process of selling to both of them, I think both are trustworthy companies (only have experience with these two can't speak for other ones), and pleased to do business with, even may not be happy with their quotes from time to time.


Sellers should submit their items to all consignment shops to get the best offer. A few times Couture USA offered me more than FP and Yoogis. And once it was Ann's Fabulous Finds. It really depends on the item and demand.


----------



## onlyk

JadaStormy said:


> Yoogis gives you 10% more if you take store credit and they do PayPal payment without a fee, so that might be why some sellers choose them. Also, I rarely see complaints about Yoogis for sellers or buyers, FP seems to have more hiccups. I did have a check from FP get lost in the mail once, but other than that, no issues. I wish they did PayPal payment without a fee.
> 
> 
> Sellers should submit their items to all consignment shops to get the best offer. A few times Couture USA offered me more than FP and Yoogis. And once it was Ann's Fabulous Finds. It really depends on the item and demand.


Good to know Paypal without fee, thanks!

I'm not criticizing either of the company, just fact in from my experience that Yoogi 90% of time is so much lower than FP or totally reject the items while the same rejected same items FP gave out quote for $250, $500 or more.

and I totally agree with you, we should open to more places if to sell, I actually had sold many of my items on craigslist ends up in hand a lot more.


----------



## vernis-lover

onlyk said:


> interesting, I'm wondering who would sell to Yoogi if the sellers have learned FP gives out more attractive buy out price more often than Yoogi.


FP have only beaten Yoogis on one quote that I have requested (probably over 15 items at a guess) so I usually sell to Yoogis.  FP offers are downright offensive in my experience when you look at what they sell items for; I can do better on ebay even after fees and free postage.  Interesting that many others find it the other way round.


----------



## onlyk

vernis-lover said:


> FP have only beaten Yoogis on one quote that I have requested (probably over 15 items at a guess) so I usually sell to Yoogis.  FP offers are downright offensive in my experience when you look at what they sell items for; I can do better on ebay even after fees and free postage.  Interesting that many others find it the other way round.


Very interesting to know, yes, I'm like others to find the other way round, so far. 

and I do agree with you, many items we could get much more money if to sell on ebay, I just never did, can't bear the stress to sell expensive items on ebay.


----------



## caannie

Yoogis sometimes pays more for LV than Fashionphile. FP pays more for Chanel. Yoogis seems to appreciate hard to find LV more.

BUT, the last time I sent something to Yoogis for a direct sale, they said it was fake, demanded $30 to return it or they would destroy it. I thought, surely I made a mistake (it was purchased off eBay) but then I checked and I had purchased it from a VERY reliable eBay reseller. I emailed YC and told them who I bought it from and questioned their authentication. They said the "clasp was not consistent with other items of this style." 

I paid the ransom to get my item back, carefully examined it, authenticated it, got a second opinion, and found out it was authentic. The clasp was identical to every other LV item of this style, including another one being sold by YC listed at the same time mine was returned. :/ I did notice, however, they offered me too much for my buy-out on my item based on what they were selling the other identical item for. 

I sent it to a different consignment where it was accepted and sold without question. 

Honestly, I don't trust YC anymore for selling.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Yoogis sometimes pays more for LV than Fashionphile. FP pays more for Chanel. Yoogis seems to appreciate hard to find LV more.
> 
> BUT, the last time I sent something to Yoogis for a direct sale, they said it was fake, demanded $30 to return it or they would destroy it. I thought, surely I made a mistake (it was purchased off eBay) but then I checked and I had purchased it from a VERY reliable eBay reseller. I emailed YC and told them who I bought it from and questioned their authentication. They said the "clasp was not consistent with other items of this style."
> 
> I paid the ransom to get my item back, carefully examined it, authenticated it, got a second opinion, and found out it was authentic. The clasp was identical to every other LV item of this style, including another one being sold by YC listed at the same time mine was returned. :/ I did notice, however, they offered me too much for my buy-out on my item based on what they were selling the other identical item for.
> 
> I sent it to a different consignment where it was accepted and sold without question.
> 
> Honestly, I don't trust YC anymore for selling.


OMG, that is horrible! Thank you for sharing your experience, I'm sorry you had to pay to get it back. They should at least ship it back to you for free.


----------



## Yoshi1296

It seems like the Hermes items take the longest when trying to get quotes. I sent more items from a few different brands and all of them received a quote except the 2 Hermes slgs. Once I get the quote for those I'll start packing the items and send them out.


----------



## Prettyn

Couture USA beat yoogis and fashionphile quotes! I’m sending my LV to couture USA!


----------



## msloulou

I'm new to selling to Fashionphile. My first transaction was smooth, though I had a few questions that I emailed and they never answered. This one, not so much. I sent two items together. I was paid for one with an ACH deposit a few days ago but still waiting on the second item. Like, why didn't they do both deposits at the same time? I'm frustrated because my account has said an ACH deposit for item #2 was made on Monday but still nothing and they don't respond to emails. I don't have time during the day to call. With the cost of the items they're handling, customer service should be better and communication clearer. Do they lure you in with one good transaction and flake on the rest? I want to like them, but their poor communication is bumming me out.


----------



## caannie

msloulou said:


> I'm new to selling to Fashionphile. My first transaction was smooth, though I had a few questions that I emailed and they never answered. This one, not so much. I sent two items together. I was paid for one with an ACH deposit a few days ago but still waiting on the second item. Like, why didn't they do both deposits at the same time? I'm frustrated because my account has said an ACH deposit for item #2 was made on Monday but still nothing and they don't respond to emails. I don't have time during the day to call. With the cost of the items they're handling, customer service should be better and communication clearer. Do they lure you in with one good transaction and flake on the rest? I want to like them, but their poor communication is bumming me out.


 You need to call them and confirm that they received the second item. What brand is it? Some items they are slower checking in than others.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Yoogis sometimes pays more for LV than Fashionphile. FP pays more for Chanel. Yoogis seems to appreciate hard to find LV more.
> 
> BUT, the last time I sent something to Yoogis for a direct sale, they said it was fake, demanded $30 to return it or they would destroy it. I thought, surely I made a mistake (it was purchased off eBay) but then I checked and I had purchased it from a VERY reliable eBay reseller. I emailed YC and told them who I bought it from and questioned their authentication. They said the "clasp was not consistent with other items of this style."
> 
> I paid the ransom to get my item back, carefully examined it, authenticated it, got a second opinion, and found out it was authentic. The clasp was identical to every other LV item of this style, including another one being sold by YC listed at the same time mine was returned. :/ I did notice, however, they offered me too much for my buy-out on my item based on what they were selling the other identical item for.
> 
> I sent it to a different consignment where it was accepted and sold without question.
> 
> Honestly, I don't trust YC anymore for selling.


what a horrible experience. i wonder why they just didn't lower the original quote they gave you if they were concerned about having a second one in stock or offering too much to begin with.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what a horrible experience. i wonder why they just didn't lower the original quote they gave you if they were concerned about having a second one in stock or offering too much to begin with.


I guess it might be at least a couple hundreds lower from the original quote, if they change their quote that significantly then risk of being accused not honoring their quotes... just my guess, there maybe other reasons.

I had a bag being returned back to me by Fashionphile, I guess they quoted me a bit too high, so they made an excuse to return it back to me too, well, shipping back to me for free because it is an authentic bag and no way to argue about that.

I really don't mind business back out of the deal which I think they do have the right to do so, but they need to be more honest about the reason of returning, the most important thing is not to blame on the seller selling a fake bag to them when it is an authentic bag, that would be very unethical and unacceptable.


----------



## bernz84

msloulou said:


> I'm new to selling to Fashionphile. My first transaction was smooth, though I had a few questions that I emailed and they never answered. This one, not so much. I sent two items together. I was paid for one with an ACH deposit a few days ago but still waiting on the second item. Like, why didn't they do both deposits at the same time? I'm frustrated because my account has said an ACH deposit for item #2 was made on Monday but still nothing and they don't respond to emails. I don't have time during the day to call. With the cost of the items they're handling, customer service should be better and communication clearer. Do they lure you in with one good transaction and flake on the rest? I want to like them, but their poor communication is bumming me out.


I would try calling on your lunch break, if you can. I know it's hard and I personally hate calling, myself, but from personal experience their email communication isn't very good...


----------



## bagshopr

I sent a bag to Fashionphile and they deemed it  fake and I have to pay $70 to get it back. It was a bag that I bought preowned. I am mortified that I have been harboring and proudly carrying a fake for several years. No, I do not want it back. But I still want to sell to Fashionphile and I am afraid that I will be blackballed now.
Has this ever happened to any of you?


----------



## onlyk

bagshopr said:


> I sent a bag to Fashionphile and they deemed it  fake and I have to pay $70 to get it back. It was a bag that I bought preowned. I am mortified that I have been harboring and proudly carrying a fake for several years. No, I do not want it back. But I still want to sell to Fashionphile and I am afraid that I will be blackballed now.
> Has this ever happened to any of you?


no, or not yet (fingers crossed), gosh. I did get a bag sent back to me, they paid the shipping because the quote gave to me was high (I guess) and I have no trouble selling it for more than the price they quoted me, I'm actually glad I got it back, ha.

I have another one had just sent out to them but kinda of regretted it as soon as sent it out, wish they will send it back to me again, the quote they gave to me was OK but I could sell it on my own for much higher price. 

all my items sent out to consignment shops or selling on my own are all authentic and I will not sell anything fake or even remotely think it is a fake.

You didn't know it was a fake? what brand is it? I know some brands super fakes are hard to tell the difference and I usually don't touch the brands I don't know.

it may be worth for you to pay the $70 to get it back if you can open a case to against the previous seller who sold the bag to you?


----------



## BeenBurned

bagshopr said:


> I sent a bag to Fashionphile and they deemed it  fake and I have to pay $70 to get it back. It was a bag that I bought preowned. I am mortified that I have been harboring and proudly carrying a fake for several years. No, I do not want it back. But I still want to sell to Fashionphile and I am afraid that I will be blackballed now.
> Has this ever happened to any of you?


Don't dump it without getting another opinion. It's always possible that FP can be wrong. Before paying for a professional, depending on the brand, you might be able to get verification of authenticity here or on the ebay fashion board. Then if deemed authentic, you should let FP know that they erred.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bagshopr said:


> I sent a bag to Fashionphile and they deemed it  fake and I have to pay $70 to get it back. It was a bag that I bought preowned. I am mortified that I have been harboring and proudly carrying a fake for several years. No, I do not want it back. But I still want to sell to Fashionphile and I am afraid that I will be blackballed now.
> Has this ever happened to any of you?





BeenBurned said:


> Don't dump it without getting another opinion. It's always possible that FP can be wrong. Before paying for a professional, depending on the brand, you might be able to get verification of authenticity here or on the ebay fashion board. Then if deemed authentic, you should let FP know that they erred.



Yeah I would get a second authentication if I were you. Preferably paid rather than from here because the rules here may not enable you have it authenticated here (most authentication threads don't do personal authentications and only do ebay listings here.)


----------



## bagshopr

Thanks to all for your advice. It's a Celine Sangle Seau bag. Of course I had no idea that I had bought a fake. I guess I will pay to get it back. But then I will have to pay to get it authenticated again, and all this might end up costing more than my bag is worth.
Also, I have had it for several years so it's too late for me to open a case against the seller.


----------



## onlyk

bagshopr said:


> Thanks to all for your advice. It's a Celine Sangle Seau bag. Of course I had no idea that I had bought a fake. I guess I will pay to get it back. But then I will have to pay to get it authenticated again, and all this might end up costing more than my bag is worth.
> Also, I have had it for several years so it's too late for me to open a case against the seller.


don't worry, I don't think Fashionphile think you intentionally trying to con them even if it is indeed a fake. 

Besides, sometimes the authentic ones would look like fake, no joking, I have seen authentic bags look like fake, the craftsmanship and mistakes they made. 

Whatever the decision you make it's all right.


----------



## jmc3007

bagshopr said:


> Thanks to all for your advice. It's a Celine Sangle Seau bag. Of course I had no idea that I had bought a fake. I guess I will pay to get it back. But then I will have to pay to get it authenticated again, and all this might end up costing more than my bag is worth.
> Also, I have had it for several years so it's too late for me to open a case against the seller.


Sangle Seau design is a couple years old at the most unless you got an earlier similar version which is just a bucket bag but not an actual Sangle Seau.


----------



## onepiece101

I sent a bag into Fashionphile for direct purchase. Today is the 7th business day after they sent the check out and I have not yet received it in the mail. In the past I've usually received it by around the 4th business day. However, I couldn't find any info on their website after the fact about how long it can take for a check to arrive in the mail. I'm assuming 7-10 business days but just wanted to check what other peoples' experiences have been when getting a check before I contact Fashionphile about it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mundodabolsa

onepiece101 said:


> I sent a bag into Fashionphile for direct purchase. Today is the 7th business day after they sent the check out and I have not yet received it in the mail. In the past I've usually received it by around the 4th business day. However, I couldn't find any info on their website after the fact about how long it can take for a check to arrive in the mail. I'm assuming 7-10 business days but just wanted to check what other peoples' experiences have been when getting a check before I contact Fashionphile about it. Thanks in advance!



There have been 2 postal holidays in the last 7 business days.   Hold your horses a few more days. 

When I got checks from Fashionphile it always took a full week for them to come from the west coast to the east coast, with no holidays.


----------



## onepiece101

mundodabolsa said:


> There have been 2 postal holidays in the last 7 business days.   Hold your horses a few more days.
> 
> When I got checks from Fashionphile it always took a full week for them to come from the west coast to the east coast, with no holidays.



And I always feel like it takes the post office a little longer to get back into full swing after the holidays so that's why I just wanted to make sure before I contacted them. Good to know that it usually takes about a week to get a check so I can remember that for next time.


----------



## caannie

I highly recommend direct deposit. Fashionphile receives my item one day, and usually issues payment 2 days later. I have my money the next morning in my bank account. No waiting on the mail, no lost checks and no PayPal fees.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> I highly recommend direct deposit. Fashionphile receives my item one day, and usually issues payment 2 days later. I have my money the next morning in my bank account. No waiting on the mail, no lost checks and no PayPal fees.


I didn't realize they did direct deposit with no fees, thanks for the info.


----------



## anthrosphere

Fashionphile really should include on their FAQs/customers' order statuses that items below a certain amount (I forgot the exact number) will not be eligible for a buyback. I  was confused by this and wondered why the buyback option wasn't shown on my order status. They didn't mention this anywhere on their FAQs either (if there is, then I apologize). I had to contact them to ask.  Kind of deceiving because they send little advertisements with the order claiming that this so-and-so item is eligible for a buyback when it isn't.

They also told me I can consign it again but seeing how the item just sat in their shop long enough for it to end up in the 70%-ish clearance page, I doubt I'll want to do that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## bernz84

anthrosphere said:


> Fashionphile really should include on their FAQs/customers' order statuses that items below a certain amount (I forgot the exact number) will not be eligible for a buyback. I  was confused by this and wondered why the buyback option wasn't shown on my order status. They didn't mention this anywhere on their FAQs either (if there is, then I apologize). I had to contact them to ask.  Kind of deceiving because they send little advertisements with the order claiming that this so-and-so item is eligible for a buyback when it isn't.
> 
> They also told me I can consign it again but seeing how the item just sat in their shop long enough for it to end up in the 70%-ish clearance page, I doubt I'll want to do that. Thanks anyway.


It's under the FAQs under selling:

_The 70% BuyBack Program applies to most items purchased from Fashionphile. However, it does not include shoes, earrings, sunglasses, and items originally priced under $300.
Additionally, the BuyBack Program does not include Items that have suffered excessive wear or damage after their purchase from Fashionphile._

However, the only reason why I even know about it is because I noticed that none of the sunglasses had the "Buyback" button, so I did some digging around the website. It's not clear in my opinion; I think if anything they should have a small disclaimer note on these items that states "Not Eligible for Buyback" but I guess they don't want to deter buyers.


----------



## MAGJES

caannie said:


> I highly recommend direct deposit. Fashionphile receives my item one day, and usually issues payment 2 days later. I have my money the next morning in my bank account. No waiting on the mail, no lost checks and no PayPal fees.


I've have always done direct deposit in the past but the last 2 times I sold to them they automatically issued me store credit even though I wrote on the consignment form that I wanted direct deposit.  Both times I had to call them (which is hard) and tell them I do not want store credit. Both times they told me that they issue store credit automatically for everyone that wants direct deposit then will actually do direct deposit after a week.  I knew that this info was not true but didn't argue.


----------



## caannie

Usually my payment shows up as a credit on my account for 1 or 2 days, depending when the item was processed. If they receive it late on a Thursday or a Friday, I might have a credit until Monday afternoon when they direct deposit it. But if the item is received Monday - Thursday it only takes about a day for the credit to be sent to me direct deposit.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey everyone!

So I just ordered an item from fashionphile and selected 2 day shipping. The order was placed on Thursday Jan 4 and but was shipped on Friday the 5th with the delivery scheduled for tomorrow (the 9th). However, since Friday, the tracking would not update and I started to get worried. I called Fedex and they said they would track it down and call me back. I got a call back just now and they asked for a specific and detailed description of the item ordered, the cost of the item, and the item number. I asked them if the package was lost and they said that as of now the package is considered lost because tracking hasn't been updated since the 5th and they need to do a physical search.

I'm so lost and confused! What am I supposed to do now? The item was an Hermes Constance Compact wallet in Bleu Zanzibar. It cost me $2000! I'm really stressed out right now. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## caannie

You need to let Fashionphile handle it. Call them, not FedEx. Fashionphile is responsible for getting the item to you and if they don't your credit card should protect you. But if the item is lost in shipping, Fashionphile will refund you.

Also, give it until tomorrow. Sometimes FedEx doesn't scan an item along the way until it arrives. It doesn't happen a lot, but it does happen.


----------



## Yoshi1296

caannie said:


> You need to let Fashionphile handle it. Call them, not FedEx. Fashionphile is responsible for getting the item to you and if they don't your credit card should protect you. But if the item is lost in shipping, Fashionphile will refund you.
> 
> Also, give it until tomorrow. Sometimes FedEx doesn't scan an item along the way until it arrives. It doesn't happen a lot, but it does happen.



Thanks Caanie. Is it bad that I tried to take the matter in my own hands before I let Fashionphile handle it? I hope that doesn't cause any issues. I was just so excited to receive this item. Also, I used a debit card, not credit card, will that change things?

My brother said the same thing about how fedex sometimes doesn't scan the item till it arrives. As you said, I'll wait for tomorrow to see if it is delivered and then I will reach out straight to Fashionphile. Fedex also told me they'd reach out to me tomorrow if they find my package. Gosh, I hope everything works out. 

Thank you so much for the help Caanie! And if anyone has any more help they want to share, please feel free to respond!


----------



## Yoshi1296

caannie said:


> You need to let Fashionphile handle it. Call them, not FedEx. Fashionphile is responsible for getting the item to you and if they don't your credit card should protect you. But if the item is lost in shipping, Fashionphile will refund you.
> 
> Also, give it until tomorrow. Sometimes FedEx doesn't scan an item along the way until it arrives. It doesn't happen a lot, but it does happen.



The tracking just updated! It says that it's on the truck for delivery near my location. Gosh I was so scared because the tracking wouldn't update. I'm sorry if I made your worried too, Caanie. But thank you so much for your help!


----------



## caannie

That's awesome, I'm glad it worked out. For future reference, don't use a debit card for major purchases. A credit card covers you if the item is never delivered.


----------



## Yoshi1296

caannie said:


> That's awesome, I'm glad it worked out. For future reference, don't use a debit card for major purchases. A credit card covers you if the item is never delivered.



Wow I didn't know that. Thanks! I'll keep that in mind for next time. 

Now, I'm just waiting for the package to be delivered.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Yoshi1296 said:


> The tracking just updated! It says that it's on the truck for delivery near my location. Gosh I was so scared because the tracking wouldn't update. I'm sorry if I made your worried too, Caanie. But thank you so much for your help!



I'm glad it worked out.  I was about to ask you if you are on the east coast, because with the storm last week Fedex just got nutso and tracking was all over the place.  I had an item that was meant to be delivered the day we got hit, so obviously it didn't come. But then it was funny because it went to the state north of me for day, then back to SC but not to my local distribution center, then over to mine, then back to the other and so forth.  It was like fedex tracking ping pong!  Looking at the list of all the places it went to I felt like I could visualize the Fedex driver being like,  ok we're going here, no wait I can't drive down that icy road let's try over there, nope not there either let's try this road, wait gotta turn around...


----------



## Yoshi1296

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm glad it worked out.  I was about to ask you if you are on the east coast, because with the storm last week Fedex just got nutso and tracking was all over the place.  I had an item that was meant to be delivered the day we got hit, so obviously it didn't come. But then it was funny because it went to the state north of me for day, then back to SC but not to my local distribution center, then over to mine, then back to the other and so forth.  It was like fedex tracking ping pong!  Looking at the list of all the places it went to I felt like I could visualize the Fedex driver being like,  ok we're going here, no wait I can't drive down that icy road let's try over there, nope not there either let's try this road, wait gotta turn around...



Haha that sounds like a nightmare! And yes I'm on the east coast. I ordered after the storm passed so I thought it wouldn't affect the shipping for this item. But I guess Fedex is still trying to get back on track from the whole mess that you mentioned. Were you able to get your package?

Luckily, the item was just delivered and my mom signed it. Gonna go pick it up from her office now![emoji847]


----------



## Yoshi1296

If you guys want to see what I purchased, here is the link to the reveal thread!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-new-mini-reveal.977854/#post-31951773


----------



## kemilia

Beautiful color, congrats! I don't have any Hermes leather goods but I do love how they use the "H" as the clasp on some items.

In the olden days, USPS was pretty reliable with tracking, then that went down the tubes. Then FedEx & UPS's tracking was great, and then I've noticed they aren't so great either. I can't tell you how many times the tracking says like "end of day Friday" and then it changes to "end of day Monday" and it comes on Thursday! I know your package just dropped off the FedEx tracking radar (and it was a pricey item) but I guess we need to adjust our expectations or something now.


----------



## Yoshi1296

kemilia said:


> Beautiful color, congrats! I don't have any Hermes leather goods but I do love how they use the "H" as the clasp on some items.
> 
> In the olden days, USPS was pretty reliable with tracking, then that went down the tubes. Then FedEx & UPS's tracking was great, and then I've noticed they aren't so great either. I can't tell you how many times the tracking says like "end of day Friday" and then it changes to "end of day Monday" and it comes on Thursday! I know your package just dropped off the FedEx tracking radar (and it was a pricey item) but I guess we need to adjust our expectations or something now.



Thank you so much!! The H clasp on the Constance designs are super iconic so I knew I wanted a piece from the collection if I found one at a good price.

And yes I remember how good USPS tracking was. Overall their shipping was pretty fantastic for me too. Nowadays it seems like no online retailer uses USPS though. All my deliveries are mostly UPS or FedEx now. Although UPS tracking is pretty good and their shipping service has been excellent for me.

Overall the worst for me has been Fedex because the delivery estimates change, and the tracking is pretty bad which makes me anxious because I get worried that it's lost in transit lol!


----------



## Dluvch

double post


----------



## Dluvch

caannie said:


> I got my item back today. They threw it in a box with no packing material at all. They crammed the dust bag inside my item, instead of wrapping it around the item to protect it. It was a wrinkled mess. I sent the large gift bag that LV gave me with the item, and they didn't return it. They also didn't return the repair receipt I sent with it.
> 
> I called and complained. They found the repair receipt and are sending it back. The gift bag is gone. I also mentioned their inadequate packing.


Did they tell you ahead of time they were returning your bag?


----------



## Dluvch

double post


----------



## caannie

Dira said:


> Did they tell you ahead of time they were returning your bag?


 Yes, they sent an email saying they were returning it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ok, so i love fashionphile.... i think i have purchased 50+ times at least over 4 years. and i always hear the stories that circulate of how a fake was posted/purchased and i never really believed it. but yikes... they have a fake that went up today... i earmarked it to see what happens or how fast it comes down. i never thought i had to be careful w/them but alas, i do...


----------



## SDfromND

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok, so i love fashionphile.... i think i have purchased 50+ times at least over 4 years. and i always hear the stories that circulate of how a fake was posted/purchased and i never really believed it. but yikes... they have a fake that went up today... i earmarked it to see what happens or how fast it comes down. i never thought i had to be careful w/them but alas, i do...


Which one... I am trying to learn to spot fakes


----------



## Dluvch

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok, so i love fashionphile.... i think i have purchased 50+ times at least over 4 years. and i always hear the stories that circulate of how a fake was posted/purchased and i never really believed it. but yikes... they have a fake that went up today... i earmarked it to see what happens or how fast it comes down. i never thought i had to be careful w/them but alas, i do...


Chanel bag?


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> ok, so i love fashionphile.... i think i have purchased 50+ times at least over 4 years. and i always hear the stories that circulate of how a fake was posted/purchased and i never really believed it. but yikes... they have a fake that went up today... i earmarked it to see what happens or how fast it comes down. i never thought i had to be careful w/them but alas, i do...



Oh noo! Have you contacted them so they know it is a fake? They need to know before it gets sold to someone. Which bag is this if you don't mind? Can the authenticators here help them? Or is there anything we can do about this?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh noo! Have you contacted them so they know it is a fake? They need to know before it gets sold to someone. Which bag is this if you don't mind? Can the authenticators here help them? Or is there anything we can do about this?


No, I don't think that's my job. What's interesting though, is that the bag looks genuine but "parts" of it are fake, like the sticker and pieces of hardware. Like, perhaps it was repaired with unoriginal parts? I wonder if they still consider that 'real' since the bag appears legit but accompanying parts are not? If that makes sense... After all, a hologram sticker and hardware are not the bag. It could still be a real bag with a fake sticker, you know?


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No, I don't think that's my job. What's interesting though, is that the bag looks genuine but "parts" of it are fake, like the sticker and pieces of hardware. Like, perhaps it was repaired with unoriginal parts? I wonder if they still consider that 'real' since the bag appears legit but accompanying parts are not? If that makes sense... After all, a hologram sticker and hardware are not the bag. It could still be a real bag with a fake sticker, you know?



I mean I guess so? I feel like they should notify in the listing that it has been fixed with unoriginal parts? Not sure how this stuff works lol. I wonder what happened during authentication.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> I mean I guess so? I feel like they should notify in the listing that it has been fixed with unoriginal parts? Not sure how this stuff works lol.


Yeah, it's not listed as repaired/altered. But that was stopping me from contacting them. I mean, if the bag is legit but the hologram and parts are not, the bag is still real... I guess?


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yeah, it's not listed as repaired/altered. But that was stopping me from contacting them. I mean, if the bag is legit but the hologram and parts are not, the bag is still real... I guess?



Yeah I get what you're saying. I guess the bag might be super old and the previous owner had it fixed at a local shoe repair shop or something rather than take it back to the boutique. My local shoe repair lady always tells me about how they get people to repair authentic designer items and they often refuse because they just don't know what to do or how to properly fix it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah I get what you're saying. I guess the bag might be super old and the previous owner had it fixed at a local shoe repair shop or something rather than take it back to the boutique. My local shoe repair lady always tells me about how they get people to repair authentic designer items and they often refuse because they just don't know what to do or how to properly fix it.


Yes, I have had people refuse to work on my stuff, too, they get scared. Fashonphile always tells me (when I sell) that boxes and cards and stickers don't make a bag legit, which is true. So maybe replacement parts and a fake sticker are deemed ok because the bag itself is real? I assume that's the case, although it makes the whole bag seem questionable at that point. I just called... they will 'investigate' she said.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, I have had people refuse to work on my stuff, too, they get scared. Fashonphile always tells me (when I sell) that boxes and cards and stickers don't make a bag legit, which is true. So maybe replacement parts and a fake sticker are deemed ok because the bag itself is real? I assume that's the case, although it makes the whole bag seem questionable at that point. I just called... they will 'investigate' she said.



Yeah I remember Fashionphile saying that too. That's so funky though...who would put a fake sticker in? This is definitely some Sherlock Holmes type of stuff lololol!

I'm glad you called, hopefully they pull it and throughly check it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah I remember Fashionphile saying that too. That's so funky though...who would put a fake sticker in? This is definitely some Sherlock Holmes type of stuff lololol!
> 
> I'm glad you called, hopefully they pull it and throughly check it.


I've actually seen that on ebay... a very real bag with a completely fake sticker. I guess people think it adds to the authenticity to do that? Which is a shame, b/c it'd be better to have no sticker inside than a fake one.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've actually seen that on ebay... a very real bag with a completely fake sticker. I guess people think it adds to the authenticity to do that? Which is a shame, b/c it'd be better to have no sticker inside than a fake one.



Yeah I agree. I've never seen that before but it's definitely weird. I'm gonna keep an eye out now.


----------



## Mgallows

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've actually seen that on ebay... a very real bag with a completely fake sticker. I guess people think it adds to the authenticity to do that? Which is a shame, b/c it'd be better to have no sticker inside than a fake one.


Do you remember which bag it was? I just bought a 17c Chanel Mini Square (lamb skin with gold hardware) from them, and now I am freaking out! Its my first time buying on the pre-loved market, and I’m paranoid now that I bought a fake after reading so many posts about Fashionphile selling replicas! I need to get the bag authenticated to get piece of mind, but i don’t know where to turn. I know tPF has authenticators, but would you recommend asking anyone else? I am thinking I should get several opinions, to me extra safe! The price of the bag was really close to the new retail price (2999 vs 3300), and it really is In mint condition. I thought about getting it new at that price, but none of the Chanel stores around me had it (some said they had not seen it in a while, others that it was being discontinued, and one SA said that it would only be coming out in patent in Act II) So my inpatient self just pulled the trigger and went for the one I saw on Fashionphile thinking I could save a few hundred dollars and get it sooner. (For the record, there is nothing about the bag that yells ‘fake’ to me. It came with the authenticity card, box, dust bag, one piece of felt, and the envelope with the carebook and the little glove inside. It did not include the original receipt.) I need your help, girls! All ideas/advice/recommendations welcomed.


----------



## Rouge H

You’re basing all this on someone who has no expert knowledge and “thinks” rather than can confirms. When you have the product in your hand and nothing indicates a fake to you . I’ve purchased many Chanel’s amongst other brands and not one of my purchases with this company have been questionable.


----------



## Mgallows

Rouge H said:


> You’re basing all this on someone who has no expert knowledge and “thinks” rather than can confirms. When you have the product in your hand and nothing indicates a fake to you . I’ve purchased many Chanel’s amongst other brands and not one of my purchases with this company have been questionable.


oops! I should add that this is my very first Chanel purchase, so I am not familiar with the typical weight of the chain, weight and feel of the leather, or any other little details a seasoned Chanel shopper may be more accustomed to. When I first took the bag out of the box, I was smitten of course, but I did expect the bag to be a bit heavier, for example. I don't know if this is a red flag, or not?! I tried looking for a mini in store to compare, but as I said, none of the stores around me have one. Also, would a bag sold from Fashionphile ever include the original receipt of purchase, or do they typically not include that in their packages? Attached is a pic of the bag I bought. Is it normal for the sides to be concave like that, for instance, or not? Too many questions, not enough knowledge


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mgallows said:


> Do you remember which bag it was? I just bought a 17c Chanel Mini Square (lamb skin with gold hardware) from them, and now I am freaking out! Its my first time buying on the pre-loved market, and I’m paranoid now that I bought a fake after reading so many posts about Fashionphile selling replicas! I need to get the bag authenticated to get piece of mind, but i don’t know where to turn. I know tPF has authenticators, but would you recommend asking anyone else? I am thinking I should get several opinions, to me extra safe! The price of the bag was really close to the new retail price (2999 vs 3300), and it really is In mint condition. I thought about getting it new at that price, but none of the Chanel stores around me had it (some said they had not seen it in a while, others that it was being discontinued, and one SA said that it would only be coming out in patent in Act II) So my inpatient self just pulled the trigger and went for the one I saw on Fashionphile thinking I could save a few hundred dollars and get it sooner. (For the record, there is nothing about the bag that yells ‘fake’ to me. It came with the authenticity card, box, dust bag, one piece of felt, and the envelope with the carebook and the little glove inside. It did not include the original receipt.) I need your help, girls! All ideas/advice/recommendations welcomed.


Don't freak out! Fashionphile has an amazing reputation and personally, I have shopped there for 4+ years with no fake items. They sell thousands of items and to maybe have a handful be a problem is not a bad rep. The bag I was referring to was altered from it's original state, so it had unoriginal parts that did not match how the bag originally was produced. I contacted them and they updated the description to read altered/repaired, so it's not your bag. There is a company called Leather Surgeons that does Chanel repairs and if you contact them I believe they also do authentication. That's my suggestion. I love Fashionphile and do trust them. Maybe you want to return the bag and do more independent Chanel research? It sounds like you bought something without any knowledge??


----------



## mundodabolsa

Mgallows said:


> . Also, would a bag sold from Fashionphile ever include the original receipt of purchase, or do they typically not include that in their packages?



Never heard of them including one.  I've sold to them a bunch of times and would never dream of sending them one either (not that I keep them though.)   Many of the sellers who have spoken in this thread have indicated that Fashionphile doesn't add any value to having things like original boxes, dust bags, receipts, etc.  It's not something they rely on for authenticity.


----------



## Rouge H

I can tell you for certain that cute little Chanel looks exactly like mine. As in all designers over the years cutting expenses to increase profits have become top priority. Chanel’s Caviar and Lambskin leather of yesteryear is nothing like today’s neither are their chains.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Mgallows said:


> Do you remember which bag it was? I just bought a 17c Chanel Mini Square (lamb skin with gold hardware) from them, and now I am freaking out! Its my first time buying on the pre-loved market, and I’m paranoid now that I bought a fake after reading so many posts about Fashionphile selling replicas! I need to get the bag authenticated to get piece of mind, but i don’t know where to turn. I know tPF has authenticators, but would you recommend asking anyone else? I am thinking I should get several opinions, to me extra safe! The price of the bag was really close to the new retail price (2999 vs 3300), and it really is In mint condition. I thought about getting it new at that price, but none of the Chanel stores around me had it (some said they had not seen it in a while, others that it was being discontinued, and one SA said that it would only be coming out in patent in Act II) So my inpatient self just pulled the trigger and went for the one I saw on Fashionphile thinking I could save a few hundred dollars and get it sooner. (For the record, there is nothing about the bag that yells ‘fake’ to me. It came with the authenticity card, box, dust bag, one piece of felt, and the envelope with the carebook and the little glove inside. It did not include the original receipt.) I need your help, girls! All ideas/advice/recommendations welcomed.


You can do an online authentication through lollipuff for $25. They confirmed a dior I bought on ebay was fake in a less than 24 hour turnaround (yes luckily i was able to get a refund on the fake bag).


----------



## onlyk

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> You can do an online authentication through lollipuff for $25. They confirmed a dior I bought on ebay was fake in a less than 24 hour turnaround (yes luckily i was able to get a refund on the fake bag).


I had never bought anything expensive on ebay, terrified of bought damaged or fakes  then have to go through the hassle to return. Glad you got your money back no problem!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

onlyk said:


> I had never bought anything expensive on ebay, terrified of bought damaged or fakes  then have to go through the hassle to return. Glad you got your money back no problem!


yeah this happened this past week, i am going to post a thread on it.  The seller looked legit but it didn't turn out that way.  First and last time I buy a high end designer bag on ebay.


----------



## Mgallows

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> You can do an online authentication through lollipuff for $25. They confirmed a dior I bought on ebay was fake in a less than 24 hour turnaround (yes luckily i was able to get a refund on the fake bag).


Thank you! I will check them out.


----------



## sinyard

I just received my first purchase from Fashionphile and it was amazing from start to finish. The actual product is amazing and the packaging was stunning too. I will 100% shop from them again for sure!


----------



## tammylynng

I purchased an LV Tivoli GM from Fashionphile in November. It's 100% authentic. I received the LV dust bag with the Tivoli, not the box or receipt.  I've also purchased a Fendi Spy back in the day....circa 2006 or 07?? ish.  They've been around a long time now and they are highly regarded.  You might pay a higher price tag, but for the extra couple hundred,  you can have peace of mind that you will have an authentic piece.  I believe that if you end up selling the bag and you have an invoice from Fashionphile of the transaction, people will trust its authenticity.  I recently sold my Neverfull Damier Azur and will buy a mono Neverfull from them any day now!  ps.  I live in Canada so it's waaaaay more expensive for me to buy from them.  I wish they would open one up here!


----------



## Yoshi1296

tammylynng said:


> I purchased an LV Tivoli GM from Fashionphile in November. It's 100% authentic. I received the LV dust bag with the Tivoli, not the box or receipt.  I've also purchased a Fendi Spy back in the day....circa 2006 or 07?? ish.  They've been around a long time now and they are highly regarded.  You might pay a higher price tag, but for the extra couple hundred,  you can have peace of mind that you will have an authentic piece.  I believe that if you end up selling the bag and you have an invoice from Fashionphile of the transaction, people will trust its authenticity.  I recently sold my Neverfull Damier Azur and will buy a mono Neverfull from them any day now!  ps.  I live in Canada so it's waaaaay more expensive for me to buy from them.  I wish they would open one up here!



LOVE Fendi Spy bags!!! And yes everything in Canada is expensive lol! I know from experience.


----------



## tammylynng

hahaha haven't worn the Spy in years! I don't think it's IN any more! lol.  No no it's not that expensive here especially if you're American!  Our dollar is only worth .75 to your $1.00 so when I purchase from Fashionphile and convert to US funds....it'll add another $300 for me and then I have to pay the Canada Customs duty of about another $100.  So it adds $400 more dollars for me than what it's listed in US funds...boooooooo!


----------



## Yoshi1296

tammylynng said:


> hahaha haven't worn the Spy in years! I don't think it's IN any more! lol.  No no it's not that expensive here especially if you're American!  Our dollar is only worth .75 to your $1.00 so when I purchase from Fashionphile and convert to US funds....it'll add another $300 for me and then I have to pay the Canada Customs duty of about another $100.  So it adds $400 more dollars for me than what it's listed in US funds...boooooooo!



Lololol true!! But $400 is still a hefty amount. I guess it's the tax that gets me. When I was shopping in Toronto, tax was around 13%!!


----------



## JadaStormy

mundodabolsa said:


> Never heard of them including one.  I've sold to them a bunch of times and would never dream of sending them one either (not that I keep them though.)   Many of the sellers who have spoken in this thread have indicated that *Fashionphile doesn't add any value to having things like original boxes, dust bags, receipts, etc*.  It's not something they rely on for authenticity.



I've sold over 13k (yikes!) worth of LV to fashionphile and it's actually quite annoying that they throw out all the "extras" (tags, booklets, ribbons, shopping bags, receipts) except for the box, dustbag (and of course with Chanel the authenticity card.)

I'm doing direct buyout so I shouldn't care, but if a buyer is paying almost retail and they can get all those little extras, I'm sure they'd be happy to have them. FP has told me to keep my receipts because their buyers don't need them. A receipt could be helpful down the line for a repair. Ah well.


----------



## Mgallows

JadaStormy said:


> I've sold over 13k (yikes!) worth of LV to fashionphile and it's actually quite annoying that they throw out all the "extras" (tags, booklets, ribbons, shopping bags, receipts) except for the box, dustbag (and of course with Chanel the authenticity card.)
> 
> I'm doing direct buyout so I shouldn't care, but if a buyer is paying almost retail and they can get all those little extras, I'm sure they'd be happy to have them. FP has told me to keep my receipts because their buyers don't need them. A receipt could be helpful down the line for a repair. Ah well.


I agree with you! If the buyer wants all of those little things, why not give it to them? Unless the receipt has the seller's personal information on it, then they should give it to you (and even then, they could provide you with details like date of purchase, store, location, etc). Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Mgallows

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Don't freak out! Fashionphile has an amazing reputation and personally, I have shopped there for 4+ years with no fake items. They sell thousands of items and to maybe have a handful be a problem is not a bad rep. The bag I was referring to was altered from it's original state, so it had unoriginal parts that did not match how the bag originally was produced. I contacted them and they updated the description to read altered/repaired, so it's not your bag. There is a company called Leather Surgeons that does Chanel repairs and if you contact them I believe they also do authentication. That's my suggestion. I love Fashionphile and do trust them. Maybe you want to return the bag and do more independent Chanel research? It sounds like you bought something without any knowledge??


Thanks! For the record, I ended up returning it for several reasons, but not because of authenticity concerns. The Fashionphile price was just way too close to retail ($2999 vs $3100) and the bag had little imperfections that bothered me (i.e. the back pocket was slightly crooked, the bag smelled a little bit like cigarette smoke, and the top of the bag was a little crinkled). I thought, for the price I am paying, I might as well hold out and get it 100% perfect and put the wear and tear on it myself! I also decided to go with caviar over lambskin in order to be able to use the bag a little more freely, even though I do find it a *tiny bit* less beautiful.


----------



## KittyKat65

I just want to give a positive shout out to Fashionphile.  In the past 4 months I have sold a Chanel, a Balenciaga and a Chloe bag to them and the buyouts they offered were more than fair, and higher than I was expecting.  Much higher than Yoogi's.  The communication was great and the turnaround from sending in photos to receiving payment was a week!  I literally sent in pics on a Monday, received a quote on Tuesday, shipped on Wednesday, received payment in my bank account by Monday.  One of my bags is on the site now and they have included all of the issues I pointed out to them in photos and are including everything I sent to them, minus the tags.


----------



## kate2828

I had them quote me a purchase price on a virtually brand new black caviar jumbo. No marks, stains or defects. I felt like they lowballed me with what I felt was some insanely ridiculous low number considering how much similar bags were selling for on the website. I also had them quote me purchases prices on some Cartier jewelry. Again, low ball offers in comparison to a nearby consignment store. Will never sell to them!


----------



## vink

Mgallows said:


> oops! I should add that this is my very first Chanel purchase, so I am not familiar with the typical weight of the chain, weight and feel of the leather, or any other little details a seasoned Chanel shopper may be more accustomed to. When I first took the bag out of the box, I was smitten of course, but I did expect the bag to be a bit heavier, for example. I don't know if this is a red flag, or not?! I tried looking for a mini in store to compare, but as I said, none of the stores around me have one. Also, would a bag sold from Fashionphile ever include the original receipt of purchase, or do they typically not include that in their packages? Attached is a pic of the bag I bought. Is it normal for the sides to be concave like that, for instance, or not? Too many questions, not enough knowledge



If the original owner keeps those stuff and send them to fashionphile, they’ll have it. And that’s just the look of one of the older sq mini.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kate2828 said:


> I had them quote me a purchase price on a virtually brand new black caviar jumbo. No marks, stains or defects. I felt like they lowballed me with what I felt was some insanely ridiculous low number considering how much similar bags were selling for on the website. I also had them quote me purchases prices on some Cartier jewelry. Again, low ball offers in comparison to a nearby consignment store. Will never sell to them!


I just sent them a few items and three came back with fairly good quotes and one was a $5 quote, seriously, for a BV wallet. I was like WTF?! It's in great condition and the quote was super insulting. That just struck a huge nerve with me. As a luxury reseller they are far better off outright rejecting the item with a "we cannot buy that" rather than lowball you or even waste time with a $5 buyout. I feel like there should be a minimum amount for a buyout or no offer should made at all. It's completely insulting - do they really think someone will accept a $5/$10/$20 offer for an item that cost hundreds? I'm thinking of writing them with my suggestion... offer a minimum or nothing at all, at a certain point they are just being ridiculous and it insults the seller and they lose some major cred in my opinion for running a business like an ebay lowballer buyer.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just sent them a few items and three came back with fairly good quotes and one was a $5 quote, seriously, for a BV wallet. I was like WTF?! It's in great condition and the quote was super insulting. That just struck a huge nerve with me. As a luxury reseller they are far better off outright rejecting the item with a "we cannot buy that" rather than lowball you or even waste time with a $5 buyout. I feel like there should be a minimum amount for a buyout or no offer should made at all. It's completely insulting - do they really think someone will accept a $5/$10/$20 offer for an item that cost hundreds? I'm thinking of writing them with my suggestion... offer a minimum or nothing at all, at a certain point they are just being ridiculous and it insults the seller and they lose some major cred in my opinion for running a business like an ebay lowballer buyer.



OMG $5?!?!?!?! I'm screaming even a McDonalds happy meal costs more than that LOL


----------



## caannie

I wonder if they meant $50? I've never seen one that bad!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I wonder if they meant $50? I've never seen one that bad!!


The lowest I had before this was $20 a few years ago, so I knew they went low, but I didn't know that low. And they never seem to even offer consignment anymore, or maybe that's just me?


----------



## kate2828

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The lowest I had before this was $20 a few years ago, so I knew they went low, but I didn't know that low. And they never seem to even offer consignment anymore, or maybe that's just me?



I was offered consignment on a chanel boy wallet. Originally I paid over 700. They said they’d consign with me getting somewhere above 300. Pretty crappy since the item was in new conditions, but I wasn’t using the wallet. I get a check in the mail for 2-something. I asked what happened and they said they offered a coupon on it. What!? I know I should have read the fine print. Had I known I’d be getting what I got I’d have given the darn thing to my sister! Still steamed about this. I will never consign through fashionphile.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sorry for the bad pic, but I just tried to capture a screenshot of the quote I just got today. For a like-new Bal wallet. Another $20 offer. Lovely.  I'll ebay it...


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Sorry for the bad pic, but I just tried to capture a screenshot of the quote I just got today. For a like-new Bal wallet. Another $20 offer. Lovely.  I'll ebay it...
> View attachment 3973776


OMG this is insane


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG this is insane


they hate me this week


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just sent them a few items and three came back with fairly good quotes and one was a $5 quote, seriously, for a BV wallet. I was like WTF?! It's in great condition and the quote was super insulting. That just struck a huge nerve with me. As a luxury reseller they are far better off outright rejecting the item with a "we cannot buy that" rather than lowball you or even waste time with a $5 buyout. I feel like there should be a minimum amount for a buyout or no offer should made at all. It's completely insulting - do they really think someone will accept a $5/$10/$20 offer for an item that cost hundreds? I'm thinking of writing them with my suggestion... offer a minimum or nothing at all, at a certain point they are just being ridiculous and it insults the seller and they lose some major cred in my opinion for running a business like an ebay lowballer buyer.


Did you email them? I would've definitely asked if they not accidentally left out a few digits. I normally like Fashionphile, but this is really a new low, and I'm not even talking about the $. If their buyout is $5, how much are they going to sell it for? $18? $20? I know squat about BV, does it hold its value well?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ironic568 said:


> Did you email them? I would've definitely asked if they not accidentally left out a few digits. I normally like Fashionphile, but this is really a new low, and I'm not even talking about the $. If their buyout is $5, how much are they going to sell it for? $18? $20? I know squat about BV, does it hold its value well?


I have no idea. I know they have the "outlet" on their site and they do ebay, too. So, I would presume that an item worth 5/10/20 as I've been recently getting (these are wallets, not bags) would end up on ebay and anything over what they pay me out would be their profit. I just don't see the rationale though, as to why they would offer that or why anyone would accept. Maybe it is just wallets that run so low? I buy and sell to them a lot, so I'm not hating them, but it's insulting and they will get a letter


----------



## bernz84

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Sorry for the bad pic, but I just tried to capture a screenshot of the quote I just got today. For a like-new Bal wallet. Another $20 offer. Lovely.  I'll ebay it...
> View attachment 3973776


I bet you anything at the very least they'll list it for $80-$100, and that's me being conservative.

I get that we, as consignors, have to be reasonable with what to expect from their offers (I expect 40-50 percent of their list price, so I'm not that out of touch), but I don't know how fair that quote is. I'd be insulted, too.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just sent them a few items and three came back with fairly good quotes and one was a $5 quote, seriously, for a BV wallet. I was like WTF?! It's in great condition and the quote was super insulting. That just struck a huge nerve with me. As a luxury reseller they are far better off outright rejecting the item with a "we cannot buy that" rather than lowball you or even waste time with a $5 buyout. I feel like there should be a minimum amount for a buyout or no offer should made at all. It's completely insulting - do they really think someone will accept a $5/$10/$20 offer for an item that cost hundreds? I'm thinking of writing them with my suggestion... offer a minimum or nothing at all, at a certain point they are just being ridiculous and it insults the seller and they lose some major cred in my opinion for running a business like an ebay lowballer buyer.



Very insulting. I get it BV doesnt hold value lets say like chanel, but BV isn't cheap and if anything is amazing!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bernz84 said:


> I bet you anything at the very least they'll list it for $80-$100 at the very least, and that's me being conservative.
> 
> I get that we, as consignors, have to be reasonable with what to expect from their offers (I expect 40-50 percent of their list price, so I'm not that out of touch), but I don't know how fair that quote is. I'd be insulted, too.


Yeah, I was thinking they would do a list of $220+... how often do you see anything on their site for under $100?! I mostly sell them Chanel/LV and the quotes for those are fairly generous. I guess BV/Bal, and other brands just aren't as coveted.


----------



## caannie

Did you try to get an offer from yoogis?


----------



## jillita

I've bought from Fashionphile, Yoogis, Tradesy,  Rebagg, Ann Special Finds, The RealReal and ebay and the worst for buying back is The ReaReal.  I bought a bal bag and only used it a couple of times and when I tried to sell it back, they said it was too worn out!  Love Fashionphile and Ann's Special Finds because they have layaways and Fashionphile buys back for a good price.  Yoogis is also good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

KirstenRaye said:


> I think this must be a new trend.  Realreal just low balled me by a thousand.  They called a writing folder an "agenda" and offered $200.
> 
> I'm not even offended, I just think whoever sent me the e-mail is either not very smart or very bad at playing games.



Agree.. Sadly speaking many of the staff at TRR are not experienced & don't have background in various
categories..


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just sent them a few items and three came back with fairly good quotes and one was a $5 quote, seriously, for a BV wallet. I was like WTF?! It's in great condition and the quote was super insulting. That just struck a huge nerve with me. As a luxury reseller they are far better off outright rejecting the item with a "we cannot buy that" rather than lowball you or even waste time with a $5 buyout. I feel like there should be a minimum amount for a buyout or no offer should made at all. It's completely insulting - do they really think someone will accept a $5/$10/$20 offer for an item that cost hundreds? I'm thinking of writing them with my suggestion... offer a minimum or nothing at all, at a certain point they are just being ridiculous and it insults the seller and they lose some major cred in my opinion for running a business like an ebay lowballer buyer.


there must be a "killer" buyer in their company who gives out ridiculously low offers, one time I got a quote on a like brand new in season LV empreinte zippy wallet for a price of coach wallet, even half price of quote to the normally low ball me yoogi's quote. I actually ended up sold it on craigslist for $750 within two weeks of listing 

seriously, $5 for a BV wallet? you would be so much better of just listing it on ebay start bidding at $50


----------



## vernis-lover

KirstenRaye said:


> I think this must be a new trend.  Realreal just low balled me by a thousand.  They called a writing folder an "agenda" and offered $200.
> 
> I'm not even offended, I just think whoever sent me the e-mail is either not very smart or very bad at playing games.


In all honesty, you need to make up your mind about this writing folder.  You certainly wouldn't get an offer of 1200 from a reseller when you're trying to sell it for that yourself.  You're not going to get what you want for it from a reseller as they want to make a profit on the sale (which can often be 50%+ that they're after.)  If you're determined to get 1200 to 1500 for it then you are going to have to sell it yourself.   Good Luck with your sale.


----------



## onlyk

vernis-lover said:


> In all honesty, you need to make up your mind about this writing folder.  You certainly wouldn't get an offer of 1200 from a reseller when you're trying to sell it for that yourself.  You're not going to get what you want for it from a reseller as they want to make a profit on the sale (which can often be 50%+ that they're after.)  If you're determined to get 1200 to 1500 for it then you are going to have to sell it yourself.   Good Luck with your sale.


What you said is so very true! and I usually only sell my things to resellers when I absolutely couldn't sell them on my own.
on the other hand, I absolutely dislike some people lowball me, I'd rather sell my item less to resellers than give in to lowball offer individuals.

regarding this folder, I agree with your's & others' too, this is a very specific item, some people wouldn't even look at it. It would take a special buyer who may had a sentimental piece got damaged and want the exact replacement or just pure luck such as a lover looking for this one for a valentines day gift etc.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> there must be a "killer" buyer in their company who gives out ridiculously low offers, one time I got a quote on a like brand new in season LV empreinte zippy wallet for a price of coach wallet, even half price of quote to the normally low ball me yoogi's quote. I actually ended up sold it on craigslist for $750 within two weeks of listing
> 
> seriously, $5 for a BV wallet? you would be so much better of just listing it on ebay start bidding at $50


The buyout system is really bizarre. I wonder how many quote-givers they have on staff? I submitted a Chanel bag once and got a low offer and when I tried again 6 months later the offer was $450 higher. So I know quotes can go higher depending on time of year. Yoogis is not even worth a bother... I've submitted brand new items and been lowballed. Not sure where they even manage to get inventory?!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The buyout system is really bizarre. I wonder how many quote-givers they have on staff? I submitted a Chanel bag once and got a low offer and when I tried again 6 months later the offer was $450 higher. So I know quotes can go higher depending on time of year. Yoogis is not even worth a bother... I've submitted brand new items and been lowballed. Not sure where they even manage to get inventory?!


I only had 3 items got decent quotes from Yoogi of dozens of items I had summited to them (some items I never bothered to submit to Yoogi), one was doubled than Fashionphile's quote which I did sell it to Yoogi.

I can see how they get their items: 1, the seller didn't submit item for quotes to other consignment shops that might would get higher quotes; 2, they indeed give higher quotes than other consigment shops on some items. 3, they could be anonymous buyer bought their items low from ebay or locally.

and I agree with you, yoogi usually is very low (similar to coutureusa, coutureusa's quotes sometimes were even lower ), what I found is they try to make 100% of profit on unique and in great or like new condition items which original owner may have a tougher time to sell on her own since its either on high price range or not very well known or individuals afraid to buy from (such as highly copied Chanel, Hermes); 30% to 40% of profit on popular but avaialbe for sale everywhere items such as Neverfulls.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow I didn't know that. Thanks! I'll keep that in mind for next time.
> 
> Now, I'm just waiting for the package to be delivered.


FYI, your bank debit card offers similar if not the same protection as whichever card company it’s affiliated with. For example, with Chase my debit is a Visa, yet with Capital One it is a Master Card.


----------



## BeenBurned

KirstenRaye said:


> @omlyk Just put her on ignore.  She made her jabs last week, there's no need to carry it into this week too.
> 
> When it gets to the point that she starts following me to different threads to rehash her thoughts on an unrelated topic and bookmarks my listings so she can refer back to them,  it's no longer a "healthy discussion", it's just plain scary.
> 
> After the discussion has ended it's up to me, plain and simple, to decide what I'd like to do.  There's no need to chase it down.  What I do with my own private property after the conversation ends is of none of her "concern".
> 
> I have more than just a folder in my possession  Lets not make it the focal point of my conversations or her life.
> 
> Thanks


She's not "following" or stalking you! She follows the ebay subforum and sees the updated posts.

You can't take things so personally. You came her asking for advice on why your item wasn't selling. Besides getting the opinions of posters telling you why your item isn't selling as well as being advised by the LV SA that there was cracking, something you posted and subsequently denied having posted, you don't like what you've been told.

You need to keep in mind that there are thousands of TPF'ers, all with different points of view, different ways of life, didn't styles of buying and selling, different cultures and ways of expressing themselves........

Clearly, your folder isn't selling so there's something wrong. And as many posters agree, the problem is with the price but instead of considering their points of view, you are going on the offensive and accusing others of "following" you when they're merely reading and commenting.

If you only want to hear what you want to hear, don't post asking for opinions. Instead, look in the mirror and I'll guarantee that the person looking back will tell you what you want to hear. It many not help sell your item but at least you'll get stroked.

IMO, @vernis-lover is giving you good, helpful, constructive advice. Of course, you don't have to accept it but then don't come asking why it's still for sale.


----------



## Yoshi1296

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> FYI, your bank debit card offers similar if not the same protection as whichever card company it’s affiliated with. For example, with Chase my debit is a Visa, yet with Capital One it is a Master Card.



Wow didn't know that! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow didn't know that! Thank you so much!!!


No worries, you’re welcome. All you would do is call your bank, they transfer you to disputes, you would explain your issue then dispute the charge based on whatever your reason. It has saved me in a few instances when I was scammed.


----------



## fashionistagirl571

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> yeah this happened this past week, i am going to post a thread on it.  The seller looked legit but it didn't turn out that way.  First and last time I buy a high end designer bag on ebay.



Oh no! I hope it is not the same person I am thinking about buying from....it would be my first expensive luxury bag purchase but now I am scared!


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> She's not "following" or stalking you! She follows the ebay subforum and sees the updated posts.
> 
> You can't take things so personally. You came her asking for advice on why your item wasn't selling. Besides getting the opinions of posters telling you why your item isn't selling as well as being advised by the LV SA that there was cracking, something you posted and subsequently denied having posted, you don't like what you've been told.
> 
> You need to keep in mind that there are thousands of TPF'ers, all with different points of view, different ways of life, didn't styles of buying and selling, different cultures and ways of expressing themselves........
> 
> Clearly, your folder isn't selling so there's something wrong. And as many posters agree, the problem is with the price but instead of considering their points of view, you are going on the offensive and accusing others of "following" you when they're merely reading and commenting.
> 
> If you only want to hear what you want to hear, don't post asking for opinions. Instead, look in the mirror and I'll guarantee that the person looking back will tell you what you want to hear. It many not help sell your item but at least you'll get stroked.
> 
> IMO, @vernis-lover is giving you good, helpful, constructive advice. Of course, you don't have to accept it but then don't come asking why it's still for sale.


I'm so glad you wrote this, BB. I've spent a day or two trying to think of a constructive comment to make about the infamous LV folder, but haven't been able to come up with anything. You just said it all for me.


----------



## onlyk

That’s great! Glad to know you finally can pay for your rent. Congrats!


----------



## ironic568

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> FYI, your bank debit card offers similar if not the same protection as whichever card company it’s affiliated with. For example, with Chase my debit is a Visa, yet with Capital One it is a Master Card.


Now that you mention it, this is so true. I remember Chase instantly put money back in my bank when I called to file a dispute for item never received. It was so breezy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Did anyone else get the survey?


----------



## LadyCupid

Did anyone ever get such an email from Fashionphile before? I suddenly received this in my email and it sounds like they are warning me and forcing me to join the reseller program otherwise they will not give me any quote? I have only submitted 6 items for quotes 3 weeks ago and another 2 or 3 items last week and then out of no where I got this email. Just wondering if anyone got such email before and are they not going to further quote you anymore unless you join the reseller program?

Thank you.
========================================================================
Hello!

Thank you for your continued interest in selling with Fashionphile. We would like to invite you to learn more about our program for resellers. We realize that an opportunity exists for resellers like yourself to form a business relationship with resellers like us, and our goal is to come to a mutual understanding.

Your cooperation and adherence to our five guidelines is vital, and your acknowledgement of these guidelines is a requirement in order for us to provide you with any further quotes.

Reseller Program Guidelines:
We’ll give you a dedicated account specialist who will provide quotes for you in a timely manner. This specialist is available by email to answer questions, however our offers are not open to negotiations. You’ll receive fair offers, based on the quality of your items.

You, the reseller, may only use one Fashionphile account. If you have created multiple Fashionphile accounts, we require that you notify us of the email address of the account you prefer to use. All quote requests must be submitted through this account, and each item may only be submitted one time.

Items must be verified by you as authentic before they are submitted, and should be in Very Good condition or better, and free of strong odors, stains, rips, exposed piping, color migration, etc. Providing detailed photos, descriptions and accurate measurements and style info is extremely helpful.   Note: We don’t buy items that have been dyed or otherwise repaired. Exceptions may be made if the original repair receipt from the designer is included (Hermes Spa, Chanel Spa, etc).

A maximum of 20 items may be submitted per week. For this program to be mutually successful, you agree to sell a minimum of 30% of the items you submit for quote requests. Requests for expired quotes to be renewed will not be honored. 
Items we would love to buy: brand new or like new, current and classic styles, items that resell for over $1,000, durable textiles, classic colors.  Items we may decline, or that you may receive lower offers for: poor condition, vintage or obscure, exotic leathers that are not in new condition, multiples of the same style.   Please reply to this email directly. Once we’ve received your response, we’ll request additional information from you. For us to continue providing you with quotes, we must receive a reply to this email. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## Rouge H

Seems odd to get an email like that. Seems they got the impression that you are a reseller, I’d reply wherever did you get that notion? aren’t I allowed to sell off some of my collection?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yodaling1 said:


> Did anyone ever get such an email from Fashionphile before? I suddenly received this in my email and it sounds like they are warning me and forcing me to join the reseller program otherwise they will not give me any quote? I have only submitted 6 items for quotes 3 weeks ago and another 2 or 3 items last week and then out of no where I got this email. Just wondering if anyone got such email before and are they not going to further quote you anymore unless you join the reseller program?
> 
> Thank you.
> ========================================================================
> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for your continued interest in selling with Fashionphile. We would like to invite you to learn more about our program for resellers. We realize that an opportunity exists for resellers like yourself to form a business relationship with resellers like us, and our goal is to come to a mutual understanding.
> 
> Your cooperation and adherence to our five guidelines is vital, and your acknowledgement of these guidelines is a requirement in order for us to provide you with any further quotes.
> 
> Reseller Program Guidelines:
> We’ll give you a dedicated account specialist who will provide quotes for you in a timely manner. This specialist is available by email to answer questions, however our offers are not open to negotiations. You’ll receive fair offers, based on the quality of your items.
> 
> You, the reseller, may only use one Fashionphile account. If you have created multiple Fashionphile accounts, we require that you notify us of the email address of the account you prefer to use. All quote requests must be submitted through this account, and each item may only be submitted one time.
> 
> Items must be verified by you as authentic before they are submitted, and should be in Very Good condition or better, and free of strong odors, stains, rips, exposed piping, color migration, etc. Providing detailed photos, descriptions and accurate measurements and style info is extremely helpful.   Note: We don’t buy items that have been dyed or otherwise repaired. Exceptions may be made if the original repair receipt from the designer is included (Hermes Spa, Chanel Spa, etc).
> 
> A maximum of 20 items may be submitted per week. For this program to be mutually successful, you agree to sell a minimum of 30% of the items you submit for quote requests. Requests for expired quotes to be renewed will not be honored.
> Items we would love to buy: brand new or like new, current and classic styles, items that resell for over $1,000, durable textiles, classic colors.  Items we may decline, or that you may receive lower offers for: poor condition, vintage or obscure, exotic leathers that are not in new condition, multiples of the same style.   Please reply to this email directly. Once we’ve received your response, we’ll request additional information from you. For us to continue providing you with quotes, we must receive a reply to this email. Thanks for your understanding!



Seems like you've been flagged for something in your submissions that points to being a reseller. Why don't you just call and ask? If you always sell and never buy it could be a flag. I sell to them a lot from my collection but I buy from them too. I got a weird survey from them last week so they are doing new things for sure, and perhaps looking at accounts more closely. I *know* they had to be looking at my account history in order for me to get that specific survey. I'd call and ask, easy enough.


----------



## caannie

I'm wondering if they are offering you more personalized service ("We’ll give you a dedicated account specialist who will provide quotes for you in a timely manner. This specialist is available by email to answer questions, however our offers are not open to negotiations.") based on the items you've offered for consignment. I'm thinking if you have a lot of extremely high end bags, like Hermes or Chanel, to offer that might be how you got flagged. Otherwise, I'm stumped. I've sold them several Rolex, Chanel, and Cartier watches and loads of LV and never seen that email. Also I didn't get the survey.


----------



## LadyCupid

Rouge H said:


> Seems odd to get an email like that. Seems they got the impression that you are a reseller, I’d reply wherever did you get that notion? aren’t I allowed to sell off some of my collection?





ccbaggirl89 said:


> Seems like you've been flagged for something in your submissions that points to being a reseller. Why don't you just call and ask? If you always sell and never buy it could be a flag. I sell to them a lot from my collection but I buy from them too. I got a weird survey from them last week so they are doing new things for sure, and perhaps looking at accounts more closely. I *know* they had to be looking at my account history in order for me to get that specific survey. I'd call and ask, easy enough.





caannie said:


> I'm wondering if they are offering you more personalized service ("We’ll give you a dedicated account specialist who will provide quotes for you in a timely manner. This specialist is available by email to answer questions, however our offers are not open to negotiations.") based on the items you've offered for consignment. I'm thinking if you have a lot of extremely high end bags, like Hermes or Chanel, to offer that might be how you got flagged. Otherwise, I'm stumped. I've sold them several Rolex, Chanel, and Cartier watches and loads of LV and never seen that email. Also I didn't get the survey.



I sent them email to ask if I am forced to join the reseller program and if not they will not provide me with further quotes and this is the reply I received in my email. 
==================================================================
You understand us correctly.
The issue is that we have set aside time to quote your many items, only to almost never see them. 
Before January-26-2018, the last time time we actually received something from you was August-20-2017. In between those two dates, we provided many quotes.

With all that said, is there anything else we can do to better earn your business? If not, we will unfortunately have to stop providing you with pricing for your items.
====================================================================
As they have removed the old quotes in my account that I decided not to ship due to low offers, I can not count exactly how many i sent. If i have to guestimate, I would say in between August 2017 and Jan 2018, I probably send in 30 to 40 items for quotes which comes to be about 8 items on average per month. 

As you guys have probably read from some experiences here, their offers are in my opinion lower than what is worth so I rarely send in anything to them. In January I sent in 3 pairs of Valentino shoes because the offers are more acceptable to me. 

I just find that it is rather harsh of them to be just forcing me to join the reseller program without laying out their rules in the first place that one should not be sending in too many items for quotes and have to send in certain % of items for sale.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow...this is pretty crazy.


----------



## caannie

Wow. That's some email.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

yodaling1 said:


> I sent them email to ask if I am forced to join the reseller program and if not they will not provide me with further quotes and this is the reply I received in my email.
> ==================================================================
> You understand us correctly.
> The issue is that we have set aside time to quote your many items, only to almost never see them.
> Before January-26-2018, the last time time we actually received something from you was August-20-2017. In between those two dates, we provided many quotes.
> 
> With all that said, is there anything else we can do to better earn your business? If not, we will unfortunately have to stop providing you with pricing for your items.
> ====================================================================
> As they have removed the old quotes in my account that I decided not to ship due to low offers, I can not count exactly how many i sent. If i have to guestimate, I would say in between August 2017 and Jan 2018, I probably send in 30 to 40 items for quotes which comes to be about 8 items on average per month.
> 
> As you guys have probably read from some experiences here, their offers are in my opinion lower than what is worth so I rarely send in anything to them. In January I sent in 3 pairs of Valentino shoes because the offers are more acceptable to me.
> 
> I just find that it is rather harsh of them to be just forcing me to join the reseller program without laying out their rules in the first place that one should not be sending in too many items for quotes and have to send in certain % of items for sale.


I guess you are a reseller, then? They must know that by the amount of submissions people send and have specific guidelines after a certain point. Maybe you should consider joining for better quotes?? They might have been giving you low quotes b/c you were already under review?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I'm wondering if they are offering you more personalized service ("We’ll give you a dedicated account specialist who will provide quotes for you in a timely manner. This specialist is available by email to answer questions, however our offers are not open to negotiations.") based on the items you've offered for consignment. I'm thinking if you have a lot of extremely high end bags, like Hermes or Chanel, to offer that might be how you got flagged. Otherwise, I'm stumped. I've sold them several Rolex, Chanel, and Cartier watches and loads of LV and never seen that email. Also I didn't get the survey.


The survey was weird, it was asking lots of questions about the stuff I buy and where I get it and where I shop and sell. Maybe 15 questions? And there were several spelling mistakes in the survey so at first I thought it was not legit, but at the very end I got a generous % off coupon that I was able to use, so it was from them.


----------



## LadyCupid

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I guess you are a reseller, then? They must know that by the amount of submissions people send and have specific guidelines after a certain point. Maybe you should consider joining for better quotes?? They might have been giving you low quotes b/c you were already under review?


I am not a reseller. All things are my own personal collection. Joining is not an issue but the program benefits them more than me. I do not want to be obligated to send in 30% of the items quoted if they are going to provide low ball offers.


----------



## Rouge H

I’m kinda on the fence here-you’ve been flagged as a reseller due to your unusual amount of requests for quotes vs what you actually send them. You state you don’t send them because of their lowball offers. My question is after all the request’s with no satisfaction why keep asking? Why not consign or perhaps find another company?


----------



## LadyCupid

Rouge H said:


> I’m kinda on the fence here-you’ve been flagged as a reseller due to your unusual amount of requests for quotes vs what you actually send them. You state you don’t send them because of their lowball offers. My question is after all the request’s with no satisfaction why keep asking? Why not consign or perhaps find another company?


Based on my experience, there are not many other sites that offer buyout and the only other one i know is Yoogis. Do you know of any other sites that offer buyout besides from Yoogis or FP that you can suggest?

Yoogis I believe is usually even lower than FP after comparing a few times. So I almost never go with Yoogis and direct go with FP. And I did not say there are all 100% bad quotes. There are some acceptable quotes but usually just 1 or 2 items out of many quotes I send in. I would not know what is acceptable to me unless I request for quotes and then decide after looking at their offers. That is why I keep sending to FP only as they are the only one I know that offers better than Yoogis and if they are lower than I would accept, I just have to find other options to sell or just keep the item.

I do not even constantly try to get quotes either. It is either I don't send anything in for quotes for many months or when I do, I will gather all the things I want to sell and send in everything for quotes all at once.

P.S. If FP has laid out their rules beforehand somewhere that one is not allowed to send in too many quotes and not send in anything, I would have been more careful. This was not mentioned anywhere so I did not think sending in many items for quotes on and then not send in items because is lower than I would accept will be considered as "wrong".


----------



## 2cello

I don’t think it is wrong but everything is monetized today.  For example, odds are, your bank is calculating the profit it makes on you as an individual depositor.  And they absolutely want to kick out anyone who is a net loss to them (low deposits, high use of tellers and other bank services).  Fashionphile is doing the same thing here, I think.  

I don’t think this is a good thing but it’s the world we’re living in today.  Who makes us money is good, who costs us money is bad.


----------



## onlyk

yodaling1 said:


> Did anyone ever get such an email from Fashionphile before? I suddenly received this in my email and it sounds like they are warning me and forcing me to join the reseller program otherwise they will not give me any quote? I have only submitted 6 items for quotes 3 weeks ago and another 2 or 3 items last week and then out of no where I got this email. Just wondering if anyone got such email before and are they not going to further quote you anymore unless you join the reseller program?
> 
> Thank you.
> ========================================================================
> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for your continued interest in selling with Fashionphile. We would like to invite you to learn more about our program for resellers. We realize that an opportunity exists for resellers like yourself to form a business relationship with resellers like us, and our goal is to come to a mutual understanding.
> 
> Your cooperation and adherence to our five guidelines is vital, and your acknowledgement of these guidelines is a requirement in order for us to provide you with any further quotes.
> 
> Reseller Program Guidelines:
> We’ll give you a dedicated account specialist who will provide quotes for you in a timely manner. This specialist is available by email to answer questions, however our offers are not open to negotiations. You’ll receive fair offers, based on the quality of your items.
> 
> You, the reseller, may only use one Fashionphile account. If you have created multiple Fashionphile accounts, we require that you notify us of the email address of the account you prefer to use. All quote requests must be submitted through this account, and each item may only be submitted one time.
> 
> Items must be verified by you as authentic before they are submitted, and should be in Very Good condition or better, and free of strong odors, stains, rips, exposed piping, color migration, etc. Providing detailed photos, descriptions and accurate measurements and style info is extremely helpful.   Note: We don’t buy items that have been dyed or otherwise repaired. Exceptions may be made if the original repair receipt from the designer is included (Hermes Spa, Chanel Spa, etc).
> 
> A maximum of 20 items may be submitted per week. For this program to be mutually successful, you agree to sell a minimum of 30% of the items you submit for quote requests. Requests for expired quotes to be renewed will not be honored.
> Items we would love to buy: brand new or like new, current and classic styles, items that resell for over $1,000, durable textiles, classic colors.  Items we may decline, or that you may receive lower offers for: poor condition, vintage or obscure, exotic leathers that are not in new condition, multiples of the same style.   Please reply to this email directly. Once we’ve received your response, we’ll request additional information from you. For us to continue providing you with quotes, we must receive a reply to this email. Thanks for your understanding!


is that a new program they are doing? maybe they get too many of the quotes request lately that's the way they trying to lighten the workload?


----------



## LadyCupid

2cello said:


> I don’t think it is wrong but everything is monetized today.  For example, odds are, your bank is calculating the profit it makes on you as an individual depositor.  And they absolutely want to kick out anyone who is a net loss to them (low deposits, high use of tellers and other bank services).  Fashionphile is doing the same thing here, I think.
> 
> I don’t think this is a good thing but it’s the world we’re living in today.  Who makes us money is good, who costs us money is bad.


100% agree with what you are saying and I believe as well they are doing exactly. I hope my posts will bring awareness to people of what Fashionphile is doing. I wish I have been told or warned about this but i learnt it the hard way.


----------



## onlyk

yodaling1 said:


> Based on my experience, there are not many other sites that offer buyout and the only other one i know is Yoogis. Do you know of any other sites that offer buyout besides from Yoogis or FP that you can suggest?
> 
> Yoogis I believe is usually even lower than FP after comparing a few times. So I almost never go with Yoogis and direct go with FP. And I did not say there are all 100% bad quotes. There are some acceptable quotes but usually just 1 or 2 items out of many quotes I send in. I would not know what is acceptable to me unless I request for quotes and then decide after looking at their offers. That is why I keep sending to FP only as they are the only one I know that offers better than Yoogis and if they are lower than I would accept, I just have to find other options to sell or just keep the item.
> 
> I do not even constantly try to get quotes either. It is either I don't send anything in for quotes for many months or when I do, I will gather all the things I want to sell and send in everything for quotes all at once.
> 
> P.S. If FP has laid out their rules beforehand somewhere that one is not allowed to send in too many quotes and not send in anything, I would have been more careful. This was not mentioned anywhere so I did not think sending in many items for quotes on and then not send in items because is lower than I would accept will be considered as "wrong".


Maybe that's why they "flagged" you, sent too many items all at once. Have you tried to sell items on your own if you have that many items want to sell?


----------



## LadyCupid

onlyk said:


> Maybe that's why they "flagged" you, sent too many items all at once. Have you tried to sell items on your own if you have that many items want to sell?


I rarely do because it takes so much time waiting around to make 1 sale and after reading all the ebay nightmares, I am worried of being scammed by buyers so I almost always end up keeping my items.


----------



## onlyk

yodaling1 said:


> I rarely do because it takes so much time waiting around to make 1 sale and after reading all the ebay nightmares, I am worried of being scammed by buyers so I almost always end up keeping my items.


Understand, I'm the same way, don't dare to sell on ebay either.

What I usually do is if there was something I really want to sell, I will get quotes from 2 or 3 consigment stores and if the item doesn't sell on my own in the period of time say a month, I would just send it to the highest bidder of the consigment.


----------



## LadyCupid

onlyk said:


> Understand, I'm the same way, don't dare to sell on ebay either.
> 
> What I usually do is if there was something I really want to sell, I will get quotes from 2 or 3 consigment stores and if the item doesn't sell on my own in the period of time say a month, I would just send it to the highest bidder of the condiment.


That is a good suggestion. I am rarely ever really wanting to sell an item because it is hard for me to let go something that is too "cheap" of an offer if you know what I mean? It always ends up with I should just keep it at that kind of price. That is why I got ousted by Fashionphile as I rarely send in anything after quotes.


----------



## onlyk

yodaling1 said:


> That is a good suggestion. I am rarely ever really wanting to sell an item because it is hard for me to let go something that is too "cheap" of an offer if you know what I mean? It always ends up with I should just keep it at that kind of price. That is why I got ousted by Fashionphile as I rarely send in anything after quotes.


I know, if one item is really low not worth for me to sell but I can use it,  I will just keep it.  If the item I can't use I will let it go even that means I will lose money.


----------



## onlyk

yodaling1 said:


> That is a good suggestion. I am rarely ever really wanting to sell an item because it is hard for me to let go something that is too "cheap" of an offer if you know what I mean? It always ends up with I should just keep it at that kind of price. That is why I got ousted by Fashionphile as I rarely send in anything after quotes.


I suggest you look at your collection, and discard really dated items if you have any, these pieces will only go down price (with few exceptions).


----------



## BeenBurned

yodaling1 said:


> I have only submitted 6 items for quotes 3 weeks ago and another 2 or 3 items last week and then out of no where I got this email.





yodaling1 said:


> If i have to guestimate, I would say in between August 2017 and Jan 2018, I probably send in 30 to 40 items for quotes which comes to be about 8 items on average per month.


What you said in your first post (sent 6 items 3 weeks ago and 2 or 3 items last week) would have made no sense that they'd consider you a reseller.

But your admission after hearing back from them  (20 to 30 items between August and January) is a huge difference!

Evaluating that many items and not getting a bit of business out of it makes you an expensive risk!


----------



## BeenBurned

yodaling1 said:


> Based on my experience, there are not many other sites that offer buyout and the only other one i know is Yoogis. Do you know of any other sites that offer buyout besides from Yoogis or FP that you can suggest?


I've used BBOS and their buyout price netted me more than I would have netted had I sold on ebay.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The survey was weird, it was asking lots of questions about the stuff I buy and where I get it and where I shop and sell. Maybe 15 questions? And there were several spelling mistakes in the survey so at first I thought it was not legit, but at the very end I got a generous % off coupon that I was able to use, so it was from them.


Sounds like they want to know where you are getting the stuff you sell to them? Like, are we buying from yoogis to sell to them? Lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Sounds like they want to know where you are getting the stuff you sell to them? Like, are we buying from yoogis to sell to them? Lol


Yeah, it gave me some insight into who they think the 'competition' is for them. I remember seeing Yoogis, ebay, Real Real, Tradesy, Posh, and Chanel/LV, etc. boutiques.


----------



## LadyCupid

BeenBurned said:


> I've used BBOS and their buyout price netted me more than I would have netted had I sold on ebay.


Thank you. I did not know about BBOS. I will check it out.


----------



## vernis-lover

yodaling1 said:


> That is a good suggestion. I am rarely ever really wanting to sell an item because it is hard for me to let go something that is too "cheap" of an offer if you know what I mean? It always ends up with I should just keep it at that kind of price. That is why I got ousted by Fashionphile as I rarely send in anything after quotes.


In that case you are costing them time and money and they are making no gain from you.  It's nothing personal but they are quite a large company these days and they have to factor in where they can make their money. I don't think they have to be upfront about their business model; that's their personal concern. Anyone can refuse to do business with anyone else and FP started out as a reseller so they will recognise the signs.


----------



## onlyk

vernis-lover said:


> In that case you are costing them time and money and they are making no gain from you.  It's nothing personal but they are quite a large company these days and they have to factor in where they can make their money. I don't think they have to be upfront about their business model; that's their personal concern. Anyone can refuse to do business with anyone else and FP started out as a reseller so they will recognise the signs.


Agree, and agree with others too, it's all about profit. I don't totally agree with the company's doing but I understand why they do that.

I think we all need to try to sell items on our own too that way we will have options instead of no options.


----------



## jmc3007

yodaling1 said:


> That is a good suggestion. I am rarely ever really wanting to sell an item because it is hard for me to let go something that is too "cheap" of an offer if you know what I mean? It always ends up with I should just keep it at that kind of price. That is why I got ousted by Fashionphile as I rarely send in anything after quotes.


There’s Vestiaire, TRR, Anne’s Fabulous and many others besides FP, Yoogi's or eBay, with different levels of service and commissions depending on the amount of self involvement. You’re either a seller or a parker and only you yourself can determine at what price you’re willing to let them go. But yeah it’s not surprising that after 30-40 quotes with little yield, FP wanted to move on. Realistically no business can afford to sustain that kind of model as time is money and also your biggest adversary.


----------



## coxswain1

I just received a nice handwritten note from Fashionphile. Very sweet. Thought I’d share a positive experience.


----------



## onlyk

coxswain1 said:


> I just received a nice handwritten note from Fashionphile. Very sweet. Thought I’d share a positive experience.
> View attachment 4008392


what!? they must made a couple thousands from that bag you sent, they never given me any note, ha. Last bag I sent them they made more than $700 in 2 days. didn't get any hand written note. 

that must be a really nice bag you sent, M/L Chanel classic flap in black in new or like new? Or python chanel in new? just like to guess


----------



## coxswain1

They wish! Nothing really exciting, just purged my closet in the beginning of the year. I sold a medium Gabrielle, a charcoal mini, a woc and a couple of wallets. I did just turn down their $800 offer for a Rolex. Maybe they’re trying to make up.



onlyk said:


> what!? they must made a couple thousands from that bag you sent, they never given me any note, ha. Last bag I sent them they made more than $700 in 2 days. didn't get any hand written note.
> 
> that must be a really nice bag you sent, M/L Chanel classic flap in black in new or like new? Or python chanel in new? just like to guess


----------



## onlyk

coxswain1 said:


> They wish! Nothing really exciting, just purged my closet in the beginning of the year. I sold a medium Gabrielle, a charcoal mini, a woc and a couple of wallets. I did just turn down their $800 offer for a $10,000 Rolex. Maybe they’re trying to make up.


OMG, $800 for a $10,000 Rolex! oh God!


----------



## KM7029

I sent FP an item towards the end of February, on the site it says payment date was 3/1.   I have not received the check yet (3/20).  Should I contact them about the check or give it more time?  Anybody else have any issues like this? 

I've sold quite a bit to them before and received payment a bit more quickly in the past.


----------



## onlyk

KM7029 said:


> I sent FP an item towards the end of February, on the site it says payment date was 3/1.   I have not received the check yet (3/20).  Should I contact them about the check or give it more time?  Anybody else have any issues like this?
> 
> I've sold quite a bit to them before and received payment a bit more quickly in the past.


yeah, that's long time passed, doesn't hurt to give them a call.


----------



## jellyv

yodaling1 said:


> ==================================================================
> You understand us correctly.
> The issue is that we have set aside time to quote your many items, only to almost never see them.
> 
> not to ship due to low offers, I can not count exactly how many i sent. If i have to guestimate, I would say in between August 2017 and Jan 2018, I probably send in 30 to 40 items for quotes which comes to be about 8 items on average
> 
> I just find that it is rather harsh of them to be just forcing me to join the reseller program without laying out their rules .



You do fit a reseller profile, though. You’ve been trying to resell 30-40 luxury goods in less than 6 months, so that’s quite a lot more than a personal-use only suggests. And they also have your history of earlier submissions that may well reinforce that picture.


----------



## KM7029

onlyk said:


> yeah, that's long time passed, doesn't hurt to give them a call.



Thanks!  I think I’ll give it 2-3 more days and then reach out to them.  

Just wanted to make sure I was not being unreasonable.


----------



## kemilia

KM7029 said:


> Thanks!  I think I’ll give it 2-3 more days and then reach out to them.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I was not being unreasonable.


Definitely contact them. I've gotten checks within 5 days--coming from California to Illinois.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> I've used BBOS and their buyout price netted me more than I would have netted had I sold on ebay.


What is BBOS?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

yodaling1 said:


> Based on my experience, there are not many other sites that offer buyout and the only other one i know is Yoogis. Do you know of any other sites that offer buyout besides from Yoogis or FP that you can suggest?".



Rebagg also does up front buyout.

I have only done up front quotes from 3 places--  Yoogi's, Fashionphile, and Rebagg for a valentino glamlock bag (NWT) and a pair of valentino rockstud shoes (NIB). I got the same quotes within a $100 differential for the Valentino bag.  I thought it was too low, though I understand up front buyout is going to yield you less money than actual consignment.  I got a much better to quote to consign with the Real Real (although it's obviously not up front payment) so that's what I did.  Since it doesn't seem you are needing the up front cash and you don't want the bags anyway, why not see if you get better quotes by selling the bag on consignment?  (Just make sure you agree on the price before sending it in).

For the shoes, I only asked for a quote from FP and they offered me an insultingly low $100 for NIB $995 shoes, so I declined.  Those I ended up selling on ebay myself within 5-6 weeks for $540. 

I can see where FP is coming from in that they don't want to waste their time, but on the other hand, if they are giving out so many quotes that are getting declined, maybe the market is telling them that their quotes are too low.  I guess it depends on how many unique users are declining their quotes or if they just flag certain people as being unreasonable about the value of their item.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

KM7029 said:


> Thanks!  I think I’ll give it 2-3 more days and then reach out to them.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I was not being unreasonable.


I'd contact them soon, just as an alert to them that your check still has not arrived. I am usually paid out (check) within 7-10 days after they receive the item, and the one time it took way too long the check was indeed lost. They did make me wait the 30+ days before re-issuing payment and voiding the original check. I swore I'd never ask for a check again but I still get them


----------



## ccbaggirl89

coxswain1 said:


> I just received a nice handwritten note from Fashionphile. Very sweet. Thought I’d share a positive experience.
> View attachment 4008392


That's super weird. Did it just come random or was it packaged with a purchase or gift or something? You must have turned in something special.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That's super weird. Did it just come random or was it packaged with a purchase or gift or something? You must have turned in something special.


I thought exactly the same thing. Very odd.


----------



## caannie

KM7029 said:


> Thanks!  I think I’ll give it 2-3 more days and then reach out to them.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I was not being unreasonable.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'd contact them soon, just as an alert to them that your check still has not arrived. I am usually paid out (check) within 7-10 days after they receive the item, and the one time it took way too long the check was indeed lost. They did make me wait the 30+ days before re-issuing payment and voiding the original check. I swore I'd never ask for a check again but I still get them


I highly highly recommend direct deposit. No waiting around for the mail, no lost checks.


----------



## coxswain1

Nope. Came in a black envelope, hand addressed. No purchase, gift, just a card. I feel so special now!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> That's super weird. Did it just come random or was it packaged with a purchase or gift or something? You must have turned in something special.





caannie said:


> I thought exactly the same thing. Very odd.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> What is BBOS?


BBOS = *Bagborroworsteal.com*
They offer a choice of consignment or buyout.


----------



## onlyk

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Rebagg also does up front buyout.
> 
> I have only done up front quotes from 3 places--  Yoogi's, Fashionphile, and Rebagg for a valentino glamlock bag (NWT) and a pair of valentino rockstud shoes (NIB). I got the same quotes within a $100 differential for the Valentino bag.  I thought it was too low, though I understand up front buyout is going to yield you less money than actual consignment.  I got a much better to quote to consign with the Real Real (although it's obviously not up front payment) so that's what I did.  Since it doesn't seem you are needing the up front cash and you don't want the bags anyway, why not see if you get better quotes by selling the bag on consignment?  (Just make sure you agree on the price before sending it in).
> 
> For the shoes, I only asked for a quote from FP and they offered me an insultingly low $100 for NIB $995 shoes, so I declined.  Those I ended up selling on ebay myself within 5-6 weeks for $540.
> 
> I can see where FP is coming from in that they don't want to waste their time, but on the other hand, if they are giving out so many quotes that are getting declined, maybe the market is telling them that their quotes are too low.  I guess it depends on how many unique users are declining their quotes or if they just flag certain people as being unreasonable about the value of their item.


Valentino Rockstud sells very well in second hand market, I sold a pair on ebay too, was not the most popular color and not in the perfect condition either, sold for about $500, (can't remember the exact number now and kept the receipt for over 6 months in afraid of the buyer might claim fake, ha ha, that's the downside of selling on ebay, so afraid of getting bad reviews or scams). It was lower heel kind, I like the high heel kind, so I turned around bought a pair of new one in nude color, can't find them in nude color in new or like new condition in second hand market for anywhere lower than $600 or they would be gone in seconds.

if you wear same size as mine I will "stalk" you on ebay from now on, $540 is a great deal for a pair of NIB Rockstud.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

onlyk said:


> Valentino Rockstud sells very well in second hand market, I sold a pair on ebay too, was not the most popular color and not in the perfect condition either, sold for about $500, (can't remember the exact number now and kept the receipt for over 6 months in afraid of the buyer might claim fake, ha ha, that's the downside of selling on ebay, so afraid of getting bad reviews or scams). It was lower heel kind, I like the high heel kind, so I turned around bought a pair of new one in nude color, can't find them in nude color in new or like new condition in second hand market for anywhere lower than $600 or they would be gone in seconds.
> 
> if you wear same size as mine I will "stalk" you on ebay from now on, $540 is a great deal for a pair of NIB Rockstud.


what size are you?  None left to sell right now   I sold 41 and 41.5.
Yeah, that's why the $100 offer from FP was ridiculously insulting.


----------



## onlyk

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> what size are you?  None left to sell right now   I sold 41 and 41.5.
> Yeah, that's why the $100 offer from FP was ridiculously insulting.


Rockstud I wears 38.5. I know, that was really low, I gets very low quotes every now and then too, made me can't sell to them even I really wanted to, ha ha.  3/4 of the time they are fair. A week ago I saw they had listed a pair of Rockstud in nude color for $795, sold within hours.


----------



## KM7029

caannie said:


> I highly highly recommend direct deposit. No waiting around for the mail, no lost checks.


Good idea!  Is there a fee for this?

I did end up sending them an e-mail today.

I saw someone mention Bag Borrow Steal, I did sell to them once and had a good experience.


----------



## caannie

KM7029 said:


> Good idea!  Is there a fee for this?
> 
> I did end up sending them an e-mail today.
> 
> I saw someone mention Bag Borrow Steal, I did sell to them once and had a good experience.


 No fee at all. I guess it saves them postage so it's to their advantage as well. They've been direct depositing my payments for several years now. I normally get paid a day or two after they accept my items.


----------



## KM7029

That’s great to know!  I don’t know why I thought there was a fee.  I’ll definitely do that next time then!


----------



## junime

When you all send your items to Fashionphile, do you use their FedEX label or do you ship it yourself?  Does their FedEx label include insurance?  I'm a bit nervous about sending in a Cartier Love bracelet and not knowing if it's insured properly?


----------



## caannie

junime said:


> When you all send your items to Fashionphile, do you use their FedEX label or do you ship it yourself?  Does their FedEx label include insurance?  I'm a bit nervous about sending in a Cartier Love bracelet and not knowing if it's insured properly?


I have always used the FedEx label provided by Fashionphile. On one occasion the shipment didn't update properly and I called Fashionphile and they were VERY proactive. They are a huge FedEx customer and get more personalized service, and were able to get FedEx in a 3 way call with me to check on package status. It all worked out. I feel their labels are more secure than shipping on my own. If an item is lost they will reimburse you as long as you have proof of shipping using their labels.


----------



## junime

caannie said:


> I have always used the FedEx label provided by Fashionphile. On one occasion the shipment didn't update properly and I called Fashionphile and they were VERY proactive. They are a huge FedEx customer and get more personalized service, and were able to get FedEx in a 3 way call with me to check on package status. It all worked out. I feel their labels are more secure than shipping on my own. If an item is lost they will reimburse you as long as you have proof of shipping using their labels.



Good to know!  I would still ship insured with FedEX, I would just be certain that I insured the bracelet for the full $8000+ that it would cost to replace it brand new vs. the lower amount that Fashionphile is offering.  Does that make sense?  If it gets lost, Fashionphile isn't out anything because I haven't been paid yet....

Still a bit nervous about sending something of this value verses lower priced purses like I have in the past.


----------



## BeenBurned

junime said:


> Good to know!  I would still ship insured with FedEX, I would just be certain that I insured the bracelet for the full $8000+ that it would cost to replace it brand new vs. the lower amount that Fashionphile is offering.  Does that make sense?  If it gets lost, Fashionphile isn't out anything because I haven't been paid yet....
> 
> Still a bit nervous about sending something of this value verses lower priced purses like I have in the past.


No insurance payout (whether an insurance company with homeowner's claim or Fedex or USPS) will pay more than the actual value at the time of loss. If you're sending a used bracelet, they won't give you the full value to buy a new one. 

(Only h.o. policies for which you pay extra for replacement value will allow you to buy new.)

And another thing I found out from Fedex and I don't fully understand is that they don't "insure" but rather, offer "indemnity" coverage. Thsi is NOT insurance and you don't get full value in the case of a loss. (And Fedex employees will admit to that.)

That said, I've shipped expensive items by Fedex and never had issues although I paid extra for the "indemnity" coverage.


----------



## junime

Well, I went ahead a shipped declared the full value with FedEx and paid for whatever it is they do cover.  Hopefully it arrives without issue and I won't have to worry about the details


----------



## caannie

junime said:


> Well, I went ahead a shipped declared the full value with FedEx and paid for whatever it is they do cover.  Hopefully it arrives without issue and I won't have to worry about the details


 Did you overnight it or send it second day, or just ground? FP's label is just for ground shipping but if you sent it expedited it should be safe. I'm always afraid that if I ship a small item (Rolex, for example) in a small box with a LOT of insurance it will encourage someone to steal it. So I always double box it into a larger box and overnight or second day it. Hopefully it will arrive just fine.


----------



## onlyk

junime said:


> Good to know!  I would still ship insured with FedEX, I would just be certain that I insured the bracelet for the full $8000+ that it would cost to replace it brand new vs. the lower amount that Fashionphile is offering.  Does that make sense?  If it gets lost, Fashionphile isn't out anything because I haven't been paid yet....
> 
> Still a bit nervous about sending something of this value verses lower priced purses like I have in the past.


I'm interested to know how much is going to cost with the insurance to cover such a high amount when you ship it on your own? I had only went through USPS for insured shipping in the past.


----------



## flamesniper95051

Out of curiousity - how often does Yoogi's closet drop their prices to go on sale? Fashionphile does every 30 days like clockwork, but never saw formal indication on Yoogi's.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

flamesniper95051 said:


> Out of curiousity - how often does Yoogi's closet drop their prices to go on sale? Fashionphile does every 30 days like clockwork, but never saw formal indication on Yoogi's.


They do not have the same business model as FP. Yoogi's just does 10%-15% off certain brands, or sale items, whenever they want (but ususally close to holidays).


----------



## bagshopr

I signed up for "alerts" on Fashionphile. Two bags that I was watching disappeared on the day they were supposed to be discounted. I suppose someone could have bought them in the showroom, but it just seems odd.
Oh, and I never got an email alert about the discount, either.


----------



## onlyk

bagshopr said:


> I signed up for "alerts" on Fashionphile. Two bags that I was watching disappeared on the day they were supposed to be discounted. I suppose someone could have bought them in the showroom, but it just seems odd.
> Oh, and I never got an email alert about the discount, either.


same here! never got alert on discount either.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Do Chanel items take longer than usual to get authenticated and processed? My bag was delivered to fashionphile on Friday but it still says processing. Usually they're pretty quick with compensation.


----------



## Prufrock613

This is not FP’s fault, but they did recognize the delivery.  
I had a small pck $495 delivered by FedEx , that needed a signature, they didn’t get one.  I wondered who signed for it? 
I had a $1500 Balenciaga bag dropped off, without a signature, a block away


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prufrock613 said:


> This is not FP’s fault, but they did recognize the delivery.
> I had a small pck $495 delivered by FedEx , that needed a signature, they didn’t get one.  I wondered who signed for it?
> I had a $1500 Balenciaga bag dropped off, without a signature, a block away



Well it said delivered on the tracking by fedex and it was signed by the same person that signed for one of my fashionphile packages before. I also got an email from Fashionphile saying that they did receive my items. So I'm pretty sure they got it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bagshopr said:


> I signed up for "alerts" on Fashionphile. Two bags that I was watching disappeared on the day they were supposed to be discounted. I suppose someone could have bought them in the showroom, but it just seems odd.
> Oh, and I never got an email alert about the discount, either.


They never send the 'alert' in time, it's usually bought by the time you get it. The bags might have been scooped up on layaway or purchase online. I've done that many times. The second an item goes on discount I snatch it up and either buy it or put it on layaway. Some of us just watch certain items and are ready to purchase right when it gets discounted. They discount within 30 seconds to 1 minute of when it says they will so if you're serious about getting an item when it hits a discount, don't wait.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone received a consignment offer recently?? It's been MONTHS and all they keep giving me is buyout offers. I haven't had a consignment offer in over 4-5 months.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone received a consignment offer recently?? It's been MONTHS and all they keep giving me is buyout offers. I haven't had a consignment offer in over 4-5 months.



I started sending them my items in early November and I've never received a consignment offer from them. Honestly, I don't even see the button or option to choose to consign with them. I think they are focusing more on buyout since it's easier.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone received a consignment offer recently?? It's been MONTHS and all they keep giving me is buyout offers. I haven't had a consignment offer in over 4-5 months.


I haven't gotten a consignment offer in ages, but in fairness I almost always take the buy out, especially if my item isn't something I think will sell fast. I just assumed they stopped offering me consignment since I never take it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't understand this buyback message...I checked on an item I bought maybe 2 months ago? and I am going to sell it back, but the dates seem weird? 

_*"What that means is that until June 7, 2018, we'll buy this X back from you for $X! Go ahead and keep wearing it but remember this offer expires 1 month from now."*_

So, how can I keep wearing it until June 7 if the offer expires in May? Do you have to confirm the buyback much sooner than the actual date you sent it back? Confused. 

I've only done a buyback once before and it was long ago, before so many FP rules. TIA.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't understand this buyback message...I checked on an item I bought maybe 2 months ago? and I am going to sell it back, but the dates seem weird?
> 
> _*"What that means is that until June 7, 2018, we'll buy this X back from you for $X! Go ahead and keep wearing it but remember this offer expires 1 month from now."*_
> 
> So, how can I keep wearing it until June 7 if the offer expires in May? Do you have to confirm the buyback much sooner than the actual date you sent it back? Confused.
> 
> I've only done a buyback once before and it was long ago, before so many FP rules. TIA.



Perhaps they made a mistake when writing the email? You can call and ask them the official date of return to clear up the confusion.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagshopr said:


> I signed up for "alerts" on Fashionphile. Two bags that I was watching disappeared on the day they were supposed to be discounted. I suppose someone could have bought them in the showroom, but it just seems odd.
> Oh, and I never got an email alert about the discount, either.



I don't get alerts either - ever.

I am over FP.  They have an Hermes Kelly 28 in Gris Tourterelle (pale grey) - it's already over retail and it's used - but it has visible stains. These are noted as "color transfer" but color transfer on light bags is either easily removed (in which case either consignor or reseller would clean the bag) or it is permanent.  Who would ask nearly $12K for a used bag with huge stains that retails at c 10K?
Who doesn't clean bags before sale?
They are such a weird operation!


----------



## ironic568

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't understand this buyback message...I checked on an item I bought maybe 2 months ago? and I am going to sell it back, but the dates seem weird?
> 
> _*"What that means is that until June 7, 2018, we'll buy this X back from you for $X! Go ahead and keep wearing it but remember this offer expires 1 month from now."*_
> 
> So, how can I keep wearing it until June 7 if the offer expires in May? Do you have to confirm the buyback much sooner than the actual date you sent it back? Confused.
> 
> I've only done a buyback once before and it was long ago, before so many FP rules. TIA.


Fashionphile will do a buy back within 120 days of purchase. Since you bought your item 2 months ago, June 7 would be the correct deadline for them to accept it back.
All offers (including for the buy backs) have a 1 month expiration date. If you haven't made up your mind to accept the offer 1 month from now, it will expire and you can't send it back. That said, you'd then still have 1 month to request another (buy back) offer, which at that time will expire on June 7 (120 days limit).

I've only sold to, but never bought anything from FP before, so this is my best guess .


----------



## MAGJES

Fashionphile received my bags at 11:14am Monday.  It's Wednesday (5pm) here.....not a peep from them yet.
Just venting but isn't this a little SLOW?


----------



## Yoshi1296

MAGJES said:


> Fashionphile received my bags at 11:14am Monday.  It's Wednesday (5pm) here.....not a peep from them yet.
> Just venting but isn't this a little SLOW?



So last week I was in the same situation as you and they said that it’s still “well within the time frame” and that they are a little backed up. Also, I sent a Chanel bag and she said “yeah we are especially backed up on Chanel” I did receive my money by Friday though. Are you sure they received the items?


----------



## Prufrock613

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't get alerts either - ever.
> 
> I am over FP.  They have an Hermes Kelly 28 in Gris Tourterelle (pale grey) - it's already over retail and it's used - but it has visible stains. These are noted as "color transfer" but color transfer on light bags is either easily removed (in which case either consignor or reseller would clean the bag) or it is permanent.  Who would ask nearly $12K for a used bag with huge stains that retails at c 10K?
> Who doesn't clean bags before sale?
> They are such a weird operation!


I also have never received any alert- ever!

I do not trust their “condition” comments at all.  They are very lax in placing bags into the proper terms of ‘used.’  They use a lot of blanket statements like “*some* fraying” or “*some* wear on corners.”  Other resale operations are more specific about where this ‘*some*’ may be.


----------



## caannie

MAGJES said:


> Fashionphile received my bags at 11:14am Monday.  It's Wednesday (5pm) here.....not a peep from them yet.
> Just venting but isn't this a little SLOW?


I'm pretty sure they have a different person for each brand. I sent them LV, Gucci and Alexander McQueen two weeks ago. LV and McQueen we're processed and paid same day, Gucci took an extra day. It just depends on brand.

As long as on your dashboard it shows the items as "processing" you can feel confident they got them.


----------



## bernz84

I've never received alerts _and _emails. To be honest, I thought the alerts function was outdated and was something that Fashionphile forgot to remove on their site. I don't think their IT knows what they're doing or how to manage their website. I see errors every now and then on their listings and I find them comical. For example, a few months ago a damier neverfull mm was listed for $8K or something ridiculous like that. I mean, really???

On my end, I asked about the email issue and the manager (not Sarah) said, "Oh, you're definitely on the email list", despite complaining about it 3x. It's such bs because 1) every time there is a sale or discount code, I read about it on here and not from them and 2) I have been using a dummy email and have been consistently getting promo emails through there everyday, whereas nothing in my actual email account.


----------



## MAGJES

Yoshi1296 said:


> So last week I was in the same situation as you and they said that it’s still “well within the time frame” and that they are a little backed up. Also, I sent a Chanel bag and she said “yeah we are especially backed up on Chanel” I did receive my money by Friday though. Are you sure they received the items?


It finally shows on my dashboard today (Thursday) and they are processing.  That’s the longest it’s taken them - 4 days to post on my account.  They must really be backed up.  
Yeah - tracking showed that someone signed for them on Monday at 11:14am.


----------



## theclassic

Just to jump in - I am shipping off to bags to FP today. I have never used them before as a seller, but I received buyout + consignment quotes from FP, Yoogis, Rebagg and BBS. FP offered by FAR the highest amounts (BBS matched one but was wayyyyyy lower on the other bag - so out of convenience shipping both o FP). Hopefully all goes seamlessly. I will check back with an update.


----------



## nicole0612

bernz84 said:


> I've never received alerts _and _emails. To be honest, I thought the alerts function was outdated and was something that Fashionphile forgot to remove on their site. I don't think their IT knows what they're doing or how to manage their website. I see errors every now and then on their listings and I find them comical. For example, a few months ago a damier neverfull mm was listed for $8K or something ridiculous like that. I mean, really???
> 
> On my end, I asked about the email issue and the manager (not Sarah) said, "Oh, you're definitely on the email list", despite complaining about it 3x. It's such bs because 1) every time there is a sale or discount code, I read about it on here and not from them and 2) I have been using a dummy email and have been consistently getting promo emails through there everyday, whereas nothing in my actual email account.



You might try changing your account email on PF. I never got alerts despite being assured multiple times that I was on the email list etc. I changed the email to my other account (a gmail account) and now I get price drop notifications. Perhaps not all, but at least sometimes. I had to ask them to change the email for me though, because when I tried to change it myself it didn’t update correctly.


----------



## bernz84

nicole0612 said:


> You might try changing your account email on PF. I never got alerts despite being assured multiple times that I was on the email list etc. I changed the email to my other account (a gmail account) and now I get price drop notifications. Perhaps not all, but at least sometimes. I had to ask them to change the email for me though, because when I tried to change it myself it didn’t update correctly.


Interesting! Let me think about it; I'd be a little more proactive if I wasn't so put off by their CS. 

I do get emails about other things (such as when they received my items, receipts, payout, etc); the only emails I'm not getting are promos and discount codes, which I know is sent en masse. Currently I just use the "dummy" email I to get any info on discount codes or promotions, so it's working for now.


----------



## nicole0612

bernz84 said:


> Interesting! Let me think about it; I'd be a little more proactive if I wasn't so put off by their CS.
> 
> I do get emails about other things (such as when they received my items, receipts, payout, etc); the only emails I'm not getting are promos and discount codes, which I know is sent en masse. Currently I just use the "dummy" email I to get any info on discount codes or promotions, so it's working for now.



It sounds like you found a good work around! No need to jump through the hoops then


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

theclassic said:


> Just to jump in - I am shipping off to bags to FP today. I have never used them before as a seller, but I received buyout + consignment quotes from FP, Yoogis, Rebagg and BBS. FP offered by FAR the highest amounts (BBS matched one but was wayyyyyy lower on the other bag - so out of convenience shipping both o FP). Hopefully all goes seamlessly. I will check back with an update.



GL with your sales! 

I sold a few things with them, and it did go seamlessly.  Their quotes were much higher than Yoogis.  And they pay promptly.  However on my last direct purchase, upon inspection, they lowered the quote 10%.  I took it, but this put me off somewhat as I realized they have you a bit over a barrel as to their offer once they have the bag.

They were quite lowball on my most recent submission. Yoogis topped them by a good amount.


----------



## onlyk

Mme. de la Paix said:


> GL with your sales!
> 
> I sold a few things with them, and it did go seamlessly.  Their quotes were much higher than Yoogis.  And they pay promptly.  However on my last direct purchase, upon inspection, they lowered the quote 10%.  I took it, but this put me off somewhat as I realized they have you a bit over a barrel as to their offer once they have the bag.
> 
> They were quite lowball on my most recent submission. Yoogis topped them by a good amount.



That had happened to me too, they lowered their initial quotes by hundreds on several of the items I summited to them (before shipped) as if their supervisor saw the initial quotes then changed them (just my guess). Lately Yoogi has been a bit better. And recently I have been summited items to Bag borrow or steal (thanks to @BeenBurned 's info), BBOS's quotes are very fair, some are much higher than FP.

It is a bit upsetting to receive changed quotes, on the other hand, I do understand, everyone in the field is to make money, and FP is a quite fair company from the not too long period I have been selling things to them. Yoogi is a fair company too even I only had sold very few items to them due to their very low quotes it's just their model of practice.

It's a business based on creditability, I understand lower offers but if they intentionally cheat me then I would be really pissed off! Fingers crossed, that yet have happened.

As I had said before, we shall also try to sell things on our own when the quotes are too low, such as a very recent quote I got from FP was under $50, I sold it on my own within 3 hours of listing for $250 in hand, can't be more proud of myself


----------



## lara0112

I have sold well over 60 items to Fashionphile and a good 20 ish to Yoogis (never tried anyone else) - FP has lowered their quote twice in that time and rejected one item altogether (the quote was great but the item had some quality issues. Yoogis always gives a range and sometimes they give the higher end, sometimes the lower.

FPs lower quotes were due to none obvious issues but they kindly informed me (in one case the scratches the item had were not obvious from the pics for example). sometimes I had items rejected that one second try I got accepted a few months later. a couple of times I submitted the same item bec I didn't ship it off in time and the offers varied quite a bit although there is no difference in the item. so I would say it depends on who looks at your pics.  they have never lowered the quote just bec they felt it was too high though, there was always a good reason

I have also bought from them and what I got was in an amazing condition!


----------



## theclassic

Mme. de la Paix said:


> GL with your sales!
> 
> I sold a few things with them, and it did go seamlessly.  Their quotes were much higher than Yoogis.  And they pay promptly.  However on my last direct purchase, upon inspection, they lowered the quote 10%.  I took it, but this put me off somewhat as I realized they have you a bit over a barrel as to their offer once they have the bag.
> 
> They were quite lowball on my most recent submission. Yoogis topped them by a good amount.


Thank you! Good to know about the revised offer... Fingers crossed I receive what I was quoted


----------



## caannie

I've sold 130 items to FP and they've only lowered a quote one time, and only by $50. But I usually provide 5 pictures or more and carefully describe, so who knows. I still miss flaws and things that I see they found when they list an item. I've only had one item rejected, as far as I can remember.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> Lately Yoogi has been a bit better....


Yes! I am in complete shock tbh. I have *always* gone to FP because of their high quotes but over the last three months Yoogi's has been higher each time and the items sold within seconds of going up. I definitely think Yoogi's is changing their system somewhat (higher quotes and easy buyback). I went back through my account/purchases and maybe 80% are on an offer to buy back, even though they are really old purchases. FP just allows the 120 day buyback. Finally, a thumbs up for Yoogi's quotes from me, not as dreadful as before


----------



## lara0112

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes! I am in complete shock tbh. I have *always* gone to FP because of their high quotes but over the last three months Yoogi's has been higher each time and the items sold within seconds of going up. I definitely think Yoogi's is changing their system somewhat (higher quotes and easy buyback). I went back through my account/purchases and maybe 80% are on an offer to buy back, even though they are really old purchases. FP just allows the 120 day buyback. Finally, a thumbs up for Yoogi's quotes from me, not as dreadful as before



Good to know, I haven’t sold for a few months, will try Yoogi’s as well for an item I want to sell


----------



## nicole0612

I think it’s still hit or miss. I got a quote for $4250 for my like new Birkin 30 from Yoogi’s last month and sold it for $10,000 on Vestiaire within 2 weeks!


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> I think it’s still hit or miss. I got a quote for $4250 for my like new Birkin 30 from Yoogi’s last month and sold it for $10,000 on Vestiaire within 2 weeks!


congrats! what a great sale!

On the other hand I thought Birkin like new 30, 35, these two popular sizes would be 10,000 and above anyway, that's the price I would expected to pay if I'm going to buy one from the second hand market.


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> congrats! what a great sale!
> 
> On the other hand I thought Birkin like new 30, 35, these two popular sizes would be 10,000 and above anyway, that's the price I would expected to pay if I'm going to buy one from the second hand market.


Thank you. Of course it depends on the leather and color, but yes, for my bag Birkin 30 in like new condition in a desirable color, slightly above $10,000 is standard for the resale price. That is why I was so shocked at Yoogi's low offer.  I didn't even get quotes from other resale sites after that quote, so it is helpful to see from posts here that quotes can be all over the map, even for the same company!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes! I am in complete shock tbh. I have *always* gone to FP because of their high quotes but over the last three months Yoogi's has been higher each time and the items sold within seconds of going up. I definitely think Yoogi's is changing their system somewhat (higher quotes and easy buyback). I went back through my account/purchases and maybe 80% are on an offer to buy back, even though they are really old purchases. FP just allows the 120 day buyback. Finally, a thumbs up for Yoogi's quotes from me, not as dreadful as before


Have you tried yoogis buyback? I saw the option but wasn’t sure how it is different than their quotes. Do they offer more through the buyback?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lara0112 said:


> Good to know, I haven’t sold for a few months, will try Yoogi’s as well for an item I want to sell


Try Couture USA. I have sold to them and always wonderful experiences.......


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have you tried yoogis buyback? I saw the option but wasn’t sure how it is different than their quotes. Do they offer more through the buyback?


I did 2 items with buyback but I think it's the same as a quote because the process is identical. You accept the buyback price as though it's a quote and the payment is through consignment/sale and not outright buyout. So 'buyback' really means 'consign it back.' One item I bought (LV) for 495 originally and they listed it for 575 and it sold last week and I ended up with 385, so slightly over 75%, which is a higher payout than FP at 70%. I *think* selecting buyback is better as they did not question the item at all, which they had done before (lots of we may not accept this item and may lower the quote and blah blah). They easily accepted back their own items to consign.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I did 2 items with buyback but I think it's the same as a quote because the process is identical. You accept the buyback price as though it's a quote and the payment is through consignment/sale and not outright buyout. So 'buyback' really means 'consign it back.' One item I bought (LV) for 495 originally and they listed it for 575 and it sold last week and I ended up with 385, so slightly over 75%, which is a higher payout than FP at 70%. I *think* selecting buyback is better as they did not question the item at all, which they had done before (lots of we may not accept this item and may lower the quote and blah blah). They easily accepted back their own items to consign.


Thanks for the info. I have always gotten close to the higher end of my consignment and buyout items....


----------



## onlyk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Try Couture USA. I have sold to them and always wonderful experiences.......


I don't know how they quoted the others but from several bags (popular LV bags in new or like new condition) I had summited to them, they were the lowest.


----------



## JazzyMac

coxswain1 said:


> Nope. Came in a black envelope, hand addressed. No purchase, gift, just a card. I feel so special now!
> View attachment 4009529


Yes, I've received a card before.  For the life of me I can't remember which bag it was for though. I remember thinking it wasn't for the most expensive bag I sent; it was for a cheaper one.  So I thought it was weird.


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> I think it’s still hit or miss. I got a quote for $4250 for my like new Birkin 30 from Yoogi’s last month and sold it for $10,000 on Vestiaire within 2 weeks!


Wow, what a difference. I can b*tch all I want about Vestiaire and their annoying price negotiations, but once my item is up, it sells pretty fast. And even after their crazy commission, I always make way more than what I was offered by Yoogis, FP, etc.


----------



## nicole0612

ironic568 said:


> Wow, what a difference. I can b*tch all I want about Vestiaire and their annoying price negotiations, but once my item is up, it sells pretty fast. And even after their crazy commission, I always make way more than what I was offered by Yoogis, FP, etc.



Absolutely! I think it is because they reach a worldwide audience.


----------



## ArielNature

Hello! I sold an item to FP for the first time and they already received it. They posted the item already but I have not receive my payment, it just says it’s processing. Is this normal? How long does it usually take? TIA


----------



## Yoshi1296

ArielNature said:


> Hello! I sold an item to FP for the first time and they already received it. They posted the item already but I have not receive my payment, it just says it’s processing. Is this normal? How long does it usually take? TIA



yes it is normal. They are currently backed up with a lot of items so I'd say to give it about a week.


----------



## coxswain1

I’m eyeing something on FP. When I click on it, there is the listed price and underneath is, “For you”, and a price $175 lower. It’s the same on everything I’ve looked at. But the lower price doesn’t show up in my cart when I try to buy. Anyone else seen this??


----------



## Rouge H

Do you have a credit with them? This happens when they owe me money.


----------



## coxswain1

I don’t. They owe me some money, but a lot more than $175 and it’s being transferred already. 



Rouge H said:


> Do you have a credit with them? This happens when they owe me money.


----------



## Rouge H

coxswain1 said:


> I don’t. They owe me some money, but a lot more than $175 and it’s being transferred already.



Sorry, that’s all I could think of. Maybe you should give them a call.


----------



## daisychainz

Hello. I sent an item to Fashionphile about two months ago and was paid already. Just for curiosity I wanted to know if they listed and sold my item, but it never appeared on their website. I wonder if maybe some items sell to staff or something before they get listed? It seems bizarre that after so much time it never went on to their site.


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> Hello. I sent an item to Fashionphile about two months ago and was paid already. Just for curiosity I wanted to know if they listed and sold my item, but it never appeared on their website. I wonder if maybe some items sell to staff or something before they get listed? It seems bizarre that after so much time it never went on to their site.


It could be sold right away shortly after it was listed before you had chance to see it on their site.


----------



## daisychainz

onlyk said:


> It could be sold right away shortly after it was listed before you had chance to see it on their site.


I guess that is possible, but when I looked through all their sold items it does not appear. It doesn't actually matter since I was already paid, I was just curious where it went.


----------



## caannie

daisychainz said:


> I guess that is possible, but when I looked through all their sold items it does not appear. It doesn't actually matter since I was already paid, I was just curious where it went.


I sold FP an item that they sold in their outlet on eBay. I never saw it listed on their site, but found the completed auction on eBay. You might look there, under seller name Fashionphileoutlet.


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> I guess that is possible, but when I looked through all their sold items it does not appear. It doesn't actually matter since I was already paid, I was just curious where it went.


You could see their sold items on Fashionphile? I thought they would be gone from their site right after they were sold, which link could you see them? Thanks.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

onlyk said:


> You could see their sold items on Fashionphile? I thought they would be gone from their site right after they were sold, which link could you see them? Thanks.


You can see and search many items sold in their website  trough Google images in this way......Fashionphile followed by item description
https://www.google.com/search?q=fas...CwKHY8cCWcQ_AUICigB&biw=1536&bih=722&dpr=1.25


----------



## daisychainz

onlyk said:


> You could see their sold items on Fashionphile? I thought they would be gone from their site right after they were sold, which link could you see them? Thanks.


https://www.fashionphile.com/sold-items

Right at the bottom of their homepage. It's a direct link from their site, where everything they have sold appears, it is like 1500 pages!!! from today going back to ??? So I kept looking for my item and did not see it.


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/sold-items
> 
> Right at the bottom of their homepage. It's a direct link from their site, where everything they have sold appears, it is like 1500 pages!!! from today going back to ??? So I kept looking for my item and did not see it.


WOW, I never known, thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## daisychainz

Monicca said:


> You can see and search many items sold in their website  trough Google images in this way......Fashionphile followed by item description
> https://www.google.bg/search?biw=15.......0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.Ule1OIr4rdE


The link is right on their site. No need for extra work! https://www.fashionphile.com/sold-items


----------



## Monsieur Candie

daisychainz said:


> The link is right on their site. No need for extra work! https://www.fashionphile.com/sold-items


Yes but it bring me all sold items from all brands and I have to go through thousands of items. How I can search for specific model bag, color and leather type and save time ?


----------



## daisychainz

Monicca said:


> Yes but it bring me all sold items from all brands and I have to go through thousands of items. How I can search for specific model bag, color and leather type and save time ?


Oh, I see. I was just looking for a certain item so I did not have to scroll back too far. Sorry, I don't know your answer.


----------



## V0N1B2

From my experience, the sold items are in no particular order. I was watching a Dior bag that sold at the beginning of this week and it’s not even on the first six pages of the sold items. I find it hard to believe that they’ve sold 420 items in four days, but I guess anything is possible. 
Perhaps they have a few good customers that put in a request for a certain bag? Maybe it sold at their showroom and wasn’t even listed on the website?  In the end, it sold, and you got paid for it - what they sold it for and to whom is now irrelevant.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

V0N1B2 said:


> From my experience, the sold items are in no particular order. I was watching a Dior bag that sold at the beginning of this week and it’s not even on the first six pages of the sold items. I find it hard to believe that they’ve sold 420 items in four days, but I guess anything is possible.
> Perhaps they have a few good customers that put in a request for a certain bag? Maybe it sold at their showroom and wasn’t even listed on the website?  In the end, it sold, and you got paid for it - what they sold it for and to whom is now irrelevant.


I've watched this page a lot! It does stay in exact order EXCEPT... on Saturday/Sunday and with layaway. They don't post sold items on Saturdays and Sundays, so if they sold that Dior (or any item) over the weekend it just disappears, and if someone picks layaway for something it doesn't show up either (I've tested that several times). I buy way too much from them so I tend to watch all their features closely.


----------



## misspink001

V0N1B2 said:


> From my experience, the sold items are in no particular order. I was watching a Dior bag that sold at the beginning of this week and it’s not even on the first six pages of the sold items. I find it hard to believe that they’ve sold 420 items in four days, but I guess anything is possible.
> Perhaps they have a few good customers that put in a request for a certain bag? Maybe it sold at their showroom and wasn’t even listed on the website?  In the end, it sold, and you got paid for it - what they sold it for and to whom is now irrelevant.



I don’t know about having customers put in a request for a bag and then it never going on the site but I do know that when you go to the showroom they just give you an iPad and you put what you want form their website into the cart and then they send that order up to wherever they have everything. Then they items are sent down a mini elevator. They then bring it to you at some tables to look at.


----------



## cap4life

Th


misspink001 said:


> I don’t know about having customers put in a request for a bag and then it never going on the site but I do know that when you go to the showroom they just give you an iPad and you put what you want form their website into the cart and then they send that order up to wherever they have everything. Then they items are sent down a mini elevator. They then bring it to you at some tables to look at.



The showroom in SF is not nearly as glamorous as I thought it would be. They should sell that space and keep their overhead costs down.


----------



## theclassic

Does anyone know typically how long it takes to receive a check once it is marked "Paid"? My status changed to paid via check on the 25th.... and I have yet to see anything...

I see one of my bags is already on the SOLD pages. I am looking for the other.


----------



## bagshopr

theclassic said:


> Does anyone know typically how long it takes to receive a check once it is marked "Paid"? My status changed to paid via check on the 25th.... and I have yet to see anything...
> 
> I see one of my bags is already on the SOLD pages. I am looking for the other.


My checks usually arrive about 7 days after the status is "paid."


----------



## theclassic

bagshopr said:


> My checks usually arrive about 7 days after the status is "paid."


Good to know! Thank you


----------



## Loulouuk

I mailed two bags to Fashionphile in the same box and recd an email tonight stating they have received one of the bags. Is it typical to receive separate bag acceptance emails?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Loulouuk said:


> I mailed two bags to Fashionphile in the same box and recd an email tonight stating they have received one of the bags. Is it typical to receive separate bag acceptance emails?



Yes it is normal. Give it a few days and if you still get no update then call them.


----------



## Loulouuk

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes it is normal. Give it a few days and if you still get no update then call them.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## MAGJES

Loulouuk said:


> I mailed two bags to Fashionphile in the same box and recd an email tonight stating they have received one of the bags. Is it typical to receive separate bag acceptance emails?


Yes!  I mailed out 4 bags in two separate boxes 2 weeks ago and received 4 separate emails when they arrived.


----------



## snibor

theclassic said:


> Does anyone know typically how long it takes to receive a check once it is marked "Paid"? My status changed to paid via check on the 25th.... and I have yet to see anything...
> 
> I see one of my bags is already on the SOLD pages. I am looking for the other.



I have had anywhere from a couple days to up to 2 weeks.


----------



## theclassic

snibor said:


> I have had anywhere from a couple days to up to 2 weeks.



Thank you for your comment! The check finally arrived, a little over a week after "PAID" was posted. Took a bit but all in all I was happy with the process


----------



## caannie

I don't know about everyone else, but I've been getting some pretty offensive buy-out offers lately. Much lower than previous buy-out offers. 

I've sold several of the same style item over the last two years because I keep buying this item intending to use it but once I get it I don't like the condition enough or I have something else I want to use. In the past they've offered $225-250 for this item (as recently as January). The latest offer was $100. Off to Yoogiscloset I go!


----------



## vernis-lover

caannie said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I've been getting some pretty offensive buy-out offers lately. Much lower than previous buy-out offers.
> 
> I've sold several of the same style item over the last two years because I keep buying this item intending to use it but once I get it I don't like the condition enough or I have something else I want to use. In the past they've offered $225-250 for this item (as recently as January). The latest offer was $100. Off to Yoogiscloset I go!



I think FP are trying to make more of a profit per item than Yoogis are.  I know I've consistently said I've always had better quotes from Yoogis whereas most people have found it the other way round but, again, quotes for one item from last week and Yoogis quote is 150 USD better than FP.  That's quite a difference - it's not like it's 10 or 20 dollars more.


----------



## misspink001

Good news if you are selling and buying. I got an email saying if you consign and want to use as credit that you’ll get a 5% bonus.


----------



## Gennas

Why does FP take so long to process handbags. I shipped them two brand new GIV Bags with tags, in their dust bags. And they processed one within hours they got it, but the second one is still in process. It's been 4 days now. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## MAGJES

misspink001 said:


> Good news if you are selling and buying. I got an email saying if you consign and want to use as credit that you’ll get a 5% bonus.


I got that email and actually changed my payment preference to store credit!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just got an email saying FP has permanently dumped FedEx and will now just use UPS. Not my favorite decision only because the UPS depot/facility is super far from my home and FedEx was always close for pick-ups. UPS doesn't allow any UPS store pickups unless you pay a fee so you always have to drive to their "UPS Access Point," which is often the depot

"*We are pleased to inform you that we have recently changed our shipping carrier from FedEx to UPS.*

We are excited about some of the additional conveniences and services this will add for our customers both buying and selling bags to us.  However, we do need to reach out to you because your default shipping address in your FASHIONPHILE account, is identified as a FedEx facility.  *Unfortunately, UPS cannot deliver to your default address on file*, so we need your help in order to avoid any future delays or difficulty with your next order.  Prior to your next purchase, we will need you to change your default shipping address to a home, place of work, or an UPS facility.   If this is not changed, future items shipped to the FedEx facility will be redirected to us (the Sender) causing unnecessary delays.  

It may be helpful for you to know that if you choose your home or work address, UPS will attempt to deliver to you and if you are not available on the first attempt your UPS driver will write the name and address of a UPS Access Point location near your home on your doortag. Your package will then be held at this location for seven days, allowing you to pick it up at a time that is convenient for you.  This might be a good solution for you if you are concerned about not being home at the time of delivery.

Please don’t hesitate to call or email us with additional questions or to see if we can assist you with this transition in any way."


----------



## vernis-lover

Do UPS in the US not allow you to rearrange delivery after a delivery attempt?  Over here they attempt to deliver 3 times on consecutive business days before then asking you to get in touch to either collect or to arrange a redelivery.  You can get in touch after the first attempt so if they attempt to deliver on a Weds and I know I'll be home Friday then I'll book a redelivery for Friday to avoid them driving out unnecessarily on the Thursday.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Personally I am happy they dumped Fedex. Service is bad, and they purposely deliver later even if my package is ready to arrive 2-3 days early. Overall I've always had pretty terrible service with Fedex. UPS has never given me problems. 

Also I refuse to support Fedex due to political reasons but I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## caannie

Uh... I just shipped a $3000 item to Fashionphile using their FedEx label. Like 2 days ago. I guess this happened today?

I liked FedEx. They always were a day faster delivering than UPS (which Yoogiscloset uses) was. And sometimes FedEx would deliver a day earlier than their estimate. I have watched UPS packages sit at a location for two days just to be delivered on the estimated date, when they could've been delivered 2 days earlier.


----------



## jmc3007

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just got an email saying FP has permanently dumped FedEx and will now just use UPS. Not my favorite decision only because the UPS depot/facility is super far from my home and FedEx was always close for pick-ups. UPS doesn't allow any UPS store pickups unless you pay a fee so you always have to drive to their "UPS Access Point," which is often the depot
> 
> "*We are pleased to inform you that we have recently changed our shipping carrier from FedEx to UPS.*
> 
> We are excited about some of the additional conveniences and services this will add for our customers both buying and selling bags to us.  However, we do need to reach out to you because your default shipping address in your FASHIONPHILE account, is identified as a FedEx facility.  *Unfortunately, UPS cannot deliver to your default address on file*, so we need your help in order to avoid any future delays or difficulty with your next order.  Prior to your next purchase, we will need you to change your default shipping address to a home, place of work, or an UPS facility.   If this is not changed, future items shipped to the FedEx facility will be redirected to us (the Sender) causing unnecessary delays.
> 
> It may be helpful for you to know that if you choose your home or work address, UPS will attempt to deliver to you and if you are not available on the first attempt your UPS driver will write the name and address of a UPS Access Point location near your home on your doortag. Your package will then be held at this location for seven days, allowing you to pick it up at a time that is convenient for you.  This might be a good solution for you if you are concerned about not being home at the time of delivery.
> 
> Please don’t hesitate to call or email us with additional questions or to see if we can assist you with this transition in any way."


Ugh can’t schedule UPS pickups online unless I pay a ridiculous fee like $10. There’s a workaround though as my USP driver is v accessible and always see a truck in the ‘hood, can’t just leave the packages outside my door like FexEx. Not tragic but an inconvenience though. On the other hand FedEx ground economy takes forever to arrive from one coast to the other.


----------



## jmc3007

caannie said:


> Uh... I just shipped a $3000 item to Fashionphile using their FedEx label. Like 2 days ago. I guess this happened today?
> 
> I liked FedEx. They always were a day faster delivering than UPS (which Yoogiscloset uses) was. And sometimes FedEx would deliver a day earlier than their estimate. I have watched UPS packages sit at a location for two days just to be delivered on the estimated date, when they could've been delivered 2 days earlier.


It was still FedEx label as of this past Friday when I shipped. Must be effective Monday, never got the email...yet


----------



## Prufrock613

2 times (this yr) FedEx just left my packages, from Fashionphile, in front of my door- without a signature.


----------



## vernis-lover

I don't know what's up with FP at the moment.  Requested a quote for an almost new $920 wallet (literally used 2 or 3 times).  Yoogis quoted at $500 and FP $300.  Really?

A second item - a gently worn bag.  Yoogis quoted $490.  FP $200.

Well guess where my items are going? And I won't have to pay fees to receive the PP funds from Yoogis!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vernis-lover said:


> Do UPS in the US not allow you to rearrange delivery after a delivery attempt?  Over here they attempt to deliver 3 times on consecutive business days before then asking you to get in touch to either collect or to arrange a redelivery.  You can get in touch after the first attempt so if they attempt to deliver on a Weds and I know I'll be home Friday then I'll book a redelivery for Friday to avoid them driving out unnecessarily on the Thursday.


They will attempt 3x and then you have to go pick it up someplace (usually their far away depot, or a UPS store, if you pay them for that). You can make delivery arrangements on a package, but only if the package is not restricted. Fashionphile will likely fully restrict everything for shipment because they require a signature, so you might not be able to arrange for special delivery and provide instructions right away. You can generally only play with the delivery arrangements when packages don't need a sig. or when the shipper doesn't restrict all options. Guess we'll have to wait and see how they send stuff.


----------



## vernis-lover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They will attempt 3x and then you have to go pick it up someplace (usually their far away depot, or a UPS store, if you pay them for that). You can make delivery arrangements on a package, but only if the package is not restricted. Fashionphile will likely fully restrict everything for shipment because they require a signature, so you might not be able to arrange for special delivery and provide instructions right away. You can generally only play with the delivery arrangements when packages don't need a sig. or when the shipper doesn't restrict all options. Guess we'll have to wait and see how they send stuff.


Our driver here waives the delivery restrictions for me and delivers next door (even though he shouldn't).  He's been driving this area for years though and knows us and the neighbours (who are generally always home).  Sounds like we're lucky though.


----------



## coxswain1

Huh. My FP quotes have been really good lately, and consistently higher than Yoogis. I just got a quote for an o case/pouch that is only $75 less than what I paid. Still waiting on Yoogis. 



vernis-lover said:


> I don't know what's up with FP at the moment.  Requested a quote for an almost new $920 wallet (literally used 2 or 3 times).  Yoogis quoted at $500 and FP $300.  Really?
> 
> A second item - a gently worn bag.  Yoogis quoted $490.  FP $200.
> 
> Well guess where my items are going? And I won't have to pay fees to receive the PP funds from Yoogis!


----------



## onlyk

vernis-lover said:


> I don't know what's up with FP at the moment.  Requested a quote for an almost new $920 wallet (literally used 2 or 3 times).  Yoogis quoted at $500 and FP $300.  Really?
> 
> A second item - a gently worn bag.  Yoogis quoted $490.  FP $200.
> 
> Well guess where my items are going? And I won't have to pay fees to receive the PP funds from Yoogis!


you aren't alone, just got a quote super low it is so low that I would be better off just post it on ebay for .99c bid and 100% sure will get more than double of FP's quote, hah. and the bag is in like new condition.

FP's quotes often goes up and down, not complaining guess just hit the down time summited my bag.


----------



## caannie

vernis-lover said:


> I don't know what's up with FP at the moment.  Requested a quote for an almost new $920 wallet (literally used 2 or 3 times).  Yoogis quoted at $500 and FP $300.  Really?
> 
> A second item - a gently worn bag.  Yoogis quoted $490.  FP $200.
> 
> Well guess where my items are going? And I won't have to pay fees to receive the PP funds from Yoogis!


 Something weird is definitely going on with their quotes. First I had a couple of wallets I legitimately expected around $200 each for, based on what they'd paid before. They offered $100 each. Yoogis gave me $420 total for them, so to Yoogiscloset they went. I also had a $50 offer for something Yoogis gave me $100 for.

Then it was like they got a new person doing quotes... My last 4 items, one in particular, they offered much more for. In fact, I think they paid too much for one. No idea what's going on, but they honored the quote and paid me. I wonder if they follow this thread? It's just... Odd.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I’ve tried to resend and email saying they must have made a mistake, but they insisted on low price.  Hmmmm, been wondering if they have too much to move, so they are low balling the offers?  Or as discussed perhaps temporary, or a newby at the quote desk.


----------



## onlyk

DutchGirl007 said:


> I’ve tried to resend and email saying they must have made a mistake, but they insisted on low price.  Hmmmm, been wondering if they have too much to move, so they are low balling the offers?  Or as discussed perhaps temporary, or a newby at the quote desk.


I actually think lower quotes usually come from a senior buyer in the company. Or they could randomly sent out very low quotes to catch something bigger profit? just guessing.


----------



## DutchGirl007

onlyk said:


> I actually think lower quotes usually come from a senior buyer in the company. Or they could randomly sent out very low quotes to catch something bigger profit? just guessing.



Ahh good point.  They do in fact mark up 50-100%.  In fact, I decided to send both FP file and Yoogis a Chanel Icon I’m selling, very curious  to see how it comes back. Stay tuned.... [emoji85]


----------



## BB8

ArielNature said:


> Hello! I sold an item to FP for the first time and they already received it. They posted the item already but I have not receive my payment, it just says it’s processing. Is this normal? How long does it usually take? TIA


I sold for the first time with FP recently as well, and they responded with an offer pretty quickly before posting it.  Maybe I was just lucky.  Hope you received your payment.


----------



## coxswain1

I wanted to wait until my payment was processed before I posted. FP is paying me $1100 for a Chanel O-Case that cost $1175. Yoogis offered me $600. Makes me wonder if FP mixed it up with the slightly bigger one that sold for $1500 (I think). I did list the measurements in my quote request, so I was more than happy to accept their generous offer. Strange others are getting better offers from Yoogis lately.


----------



## MAGJES

This is the first I’ve heard of FP changing to UPS.
I just printed a label to send something to Fashionphile and it’s still a FEDEX label.
I mailed out a package to Fashiobphile on May 25th and it was a FedEx label as well. I was a little concerned because I've not received a
confirmation email from FP informing me that it has arrived but checked tracking just now and it will be delivered on Monday. Memorial Day caused a delay.

Has anyone printed a UPS label from FP?


----------



## caannie

MAGJES said:


> This is the first I’ve heard of FP changing to UPS.
> I just printed a label to send something to Fashionphile and it’s still a FEDEX label.
> I mailed out a package to Fashiobphile on May 25th and it was a FedEx label as well. I was a little concerned because I've not received a
> confirmation email from FP informing me that it has arrived but checked tracking just now and it will be delivered on Monday. Memorial Day caused a delay.
> 
> Has anyone printed a UPS label from FP?


 Yesterday I printed a label to send something to FP, and it gave me the option to print either a UPS or FedEx label. Since I prefer FedEx I used that one. So for right now I still have a choice, maybe based on my location?


----------



## coxswain1

I printed a return label of a purchase on Wednesday and it was UPS. Labels for a sale (printed last week) are still FedEx for me. 



MAGJES said:


> This is the first I’ve heard of FP changing to UPS.
> I just printed a label to send something to Fashionphile and it’s still a FEDEX label.
> I mailed out a package to Fashiobphile on May 25th and it was a FedEx label as well. I was a little concerned because I've not received a
> confirmation email from FP informing me that it has arrived but checked tracking just now and it will be delivered on Monday. Memorial Day caused a delay.
> 
> Has anyone printed a UPS label from FP?


----------



## caannie

coxswain1 said:


> I wanted to wait until my payment was processed before I posted. FP is paying me $1100 for a Chanel O-Case that cost $1175. Yoogis offered me $600. Makes me wonder if FP mixed it up with the slightly bigger one that sold for $1500 (I think). I did list the measurements in my quote request, so I was more than happy to accept their generous offer. Strange others are getting better offers from Yoogis lately.


I laughed when I saw this because I'm the same way: I don't want to post about anything that would mess up an ongoing transaction. My weird quote experiences (from a week or two ago) were these:

1. FP made me a fairly reasonable offer of $450 for a wallet and I sent it to them. They paid me $550 for it. That seemed reasonable as they are selling it for $825, but never, in 140 transactions, have they paid me more than what they quoted. I would've at least expected a note or email letting me know that they went the extra mile, instead of leaving me to wonder if it was a mistake.

2. I was quoted $550 on a very used bag that I fully expected a $200 quote (or less) on. Yoogiscloset didn't even want it. I fully described and pictured the flaws and FP even said they were buying it for their outlet, but still honored the $550 quote (to their credit). I will be amazed it they come close to breaking even on this bag, but maybe they know something I don't know!


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I laughed when I saw this because I'm the same way: I don't want to post about anything that would mess up an ongoing transaction. My weird quote experiences (from a week or two ago) were these:
> 
> 1. FP made me a fairly reasonable offer of $450 for a wallet and I sent it to them. They paid me $550 for it. That seemed reasonable as they are selling it for $825, but never, in 140 transactions, have they paid me more than what they quoted. I would've at least expected a note or email letting me know that they went the extra mile, instead of leaving me to wonder if it was a mistake.
> 
> 2. I was quoted $550 on a very used bag that I fully expected a $200 quote (or less) on. Yoogiscloset didn't even want it. I fully described and pictured the flaws and FP even said they were buying it for their outlet, but still honored the $550 quote (to their credit). I will be amazed it they come close to breaking even on this bag, but maybe they know something I don't know!


Yoogi and some smaller consigments don't want to take risks, they want the guaranteed money, Fashionphile sometimes may buy some items just to have the varieties in their inventory to attract potential buyers, that's my understanding. On the other hand, Fashionphile could give out lower quotes to the items they have plenty of people sent to them while other smaller consigments may not have many choices so they have to give out higher quotes.

From my experience, if the item is in very used condition, it's best to sell on Craigslist or ebay, can get double or even triple than the consigments would give. If it's a high priced item or in new, like new condition, best to sell to the consigment stores, most of people on craigslist or ebay only care about the price didn't pay attention for the condition of it, and many wouldn't pay $50 more just for a bag in better condition, such as, a 2009 well used Neverfull MM Azur could sold on ebay for over $900, while a like new 2017 Neverfull Mono couldn't sell for $1,150, just an example.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Interesting example here - A fairly NEW DESIGN Hermes twilly is selling way above the retail price of US$160  ...
https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-cavalleria-detriers-twilly-marine-canard-beige-257192


----------



## coxswain1

I received my first consignment offer from FP. I’ve consigned with Yoogis, and I’ve always received the high end of their quotes, if not more. How is FP with their estimates? I know they only take 15% over $3,000. But if they can only sell my bag for less than their estimate, am I stuck with it? For example, do I have a say if they want to put it on sale? Their quote is the low end of what I would accept for buyout. The list price is also right above $3000 so if they drop below, they double their fee to 30%.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

So I’m pretty disappointed in both, honestly. I have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years that Fashionphile wants to buy... for a whopping *$25*.

My heavily worn Chanel flats, however, they’re offering $75. They need to be resoled, possibly dyed (optional) etc. I accepted a fairly low buyout on a PS11 because I just wanted to get rid of the thing, but I’m legit shocked on the shoes.

Yoogies also lowballed a brand new Chanel coat. I’ve worn it once. It still has tags. Cost: $5665. Their high buyout? Under $800. I’ve seen cardigans selling for that!

*Any other recs for consignment? *I also own a lot of Rick Owens. Yoogies wants a jacket but they won’t take the shoes. (Also nearly brand new.)

Lastly, I’ve purchased stuff on eBay, but I’ve never sold. For those who have, would you say it’s been worth your time? All of my items are higher end (T by Alexander Wang is probably the cheapest thing I own/would even sell.) Shoes/bags are all pretty expensive. I worry about dishonest buyers. :/


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

coxswain1 said:


> I received my first consignment offer from FP. I’ve consigned with Yoogis, and I’ve always received the high end of their quotes, if not more. How is FP with their estimates? I know they only take 15% over $3,000. But if they can only sell my bag for less than their estimate, am I stuck with it? For example, do I have a say if they want to put it on sale? Their quote is the low end of what I would accept for buyout. The list price is also right above $3000 so if they drop below, they double their fee to 30%.



Fwiw, 30% isn’t bad. I sell on Poshmark & they take 20% but I’m really doing ALL the work! 

Take a look at their FAQ in terms of selling/consigning. It answers at least some of your questions. I’ve not consigned. I’ve just done a buy out, so I can’t comment on the consignment end. 

That said, I think their buyout is low. If there’s logic, it’s something only they know. I mean, super used shoes for $75 vs. basically brand new & offering $25?! It’s Chanel vs. jimmy Choo, but even then, the condition seems like it’d be a bigger factor.


----------



## BeenBurned

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> So I’m pretty disappointed in both, honestly. I have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years that Fashionphile wants to buy... for a whopping *$25*.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Lastly, I’ve purchased stuff on eBay, but I’ve never sold. For those who have, would you say it’s been worth your time? All of my items are higher end (T by Alexander Wang is probably the cheapest thing I own/would even sell.) Shoes/bags are all pretty expensive. I worry about dishonest buyers. :/


I think selling on ebay IS worth the time. And it IS time-consuming to take good pictures, prepare good HONEST listings, promptly answer any questions and ship items promptly but you won't beat the traffic on ebay anywhere else. 

My suggestion if you decide to sell is to be completely honest. For example, regarding your first sentence the post I quoted, you say you "have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years....." 

That sentence will not be a good way to list your item. "Brand new" means NEVER EVER used, not even "once on NYE!" 

Ebay is very clear and specific in how sellers should describe the condition of items and you should never describe something as new unless it is brand new and unused. Used once is NOT new. Worn for an hour to a wake isn't new. Worn but without indications of use still isn't new. 

Buyers would rather an honest seller who describes the condition as use honestly than one who embellishes. As a buyer, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised that my purchase looks better than described than to find out the new shoes I bought were worn, even if just once. 

JMHO.


----------



## coxswain1

Thanks! I just found their terms and conditions which is much more detailed than the consignment explanation. Hoping Yoogis beats them this one time so I can sell and forget. 

I don’t want to deal with eBay personally. I’d be a first time seller of a high end item. I sold a Chanel flap years ago with a different screen name. Nearly lost my mind with a pita Canadian buyer who wanted to dodge customs. Consignment is easier for me as an inexperienced seller. 



FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> Fwiw, 30% isn’t bad. I sell on Poshmark & they take 20% but I’m really doing ALL the work!
> 
> Take a look at their FAQ in terms of selling/consigning. It answers at least some of your questions. I’ve not consigned. I’ve just done a buy out, so I can’t comment on the consignment end.
> 
> That said, I think their buyout is low. If there’s logic, it’s something only they know. I mean, super used shoes for $75 vs. basically brand new & offering $25?! It’s Chanel vs. jimmy Choo, but even then, the condition seems like it’d be a bigger factor.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

BeenBurned said:


> I think selling on ebay IS worth the time. And it IS time-consuming to take good pictures, prepare good HONEST listings, promptly answer any questions and ship items promptly but you won't beat the traffic on ebay anywhere else.
> 
> My suggestion if you decide to sell is to be completely honest. For example, regarding your first sentence the post I quoted, you say you "have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years....."
> 
> That sentence will not be a good way to list your item. "Brand new" means NEVER EVER used, not even "once on NYE!"
> 
> Ebay is very clear and specific in how sellers should describe the condition of items and you should never describe something as new unless it is brand new and unused. Used once is NOT new. Worn for an hour to a wake isn't new. Worn but without indications of use still isn't new.
> 
> Buyers would rather an honest seller who describes the condition as use honestly than one who embellishes. As a buyer, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised that my purchase looks better than described than to find out the new shoes I bought were worn, even if just once.
> 
> JMHO.



My mistake. And I really do take more care with my wording. I understand your point & should probably make it more clear across the board. 

One question that’ll sound snarky, even though I don’t intend it as such: since shoes are tried on in stores or at home, would you put ‘worn for try on’ or ‘worn for an indoor photoshoot’ in your listing? I know I’ve done it with one from a very long time ago. I also know my JC listing specified that they were only worn for NYE (and no, they’re not marked as new in the listing.) 

My only point with Fashionphile was that the condition is insanely different between the 2 pairs of shoes. I was just shocked to see the number. That’s all I was really getting at.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

coxswain1 said:


> Thanks! I just found their terms and conditions which is much more detailed than the consignment explanation. Hoping Yoogis beats them this one time so I can sell and forget.
> 
> I don’t want to deal with eBay personally. I’d be a first time seller of a high end item. I sold a Chanel flap years ago with a different screen name. Nearly lost my mind with a pita Canadian buyer who wanted to dodge customs. Consignment is easier for me as an inexperienced seller.



This is why it appeals to me as well. I actually do take good/detailed pictures. I’m more concerned that my inexperience on eBay specifically could be a liability.

There I go, hoping for a perfect world! 

To add, while I think they have a deal for first time consigners, take a look at realreal’s cut. I know they must have a ton of overhead, but their cuts are insane! I looked at consigning with them, but unless you have a Birkin or something that’s extremely high in value, I thought their take way just too much.


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I think selling on ebay IS worth the time. And it IS time-consuming to take good pictures, prepare good HONEST listings, promptly answer any questions and ship items promptly but you won't beat the traffic on ebay anywhere else.
> 
> My suggestion if you decide to sell is to be completely honest. For example, regarding your first sentence the post I quoted, you say you "have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years....."
> 
> That sentence will not be a good way to list your item. "Brand new" means NEVER EVER used, not even "once on NYE!"
> 
> Ebay is very clear and specific in how sellers should describe the condition of items and you should never describe something as new unless it is brand new and unused. Used once is NOT new. Worn for an hour to a wake isn't new. Worn but without indications of use still isn't new.
> 
> Buyers would rather an honest seller who describes the condition as use honestly than one who embellishes. As a buyer, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised that my purchase looks better than described than to find out the new shoes I bought were worn, even if just once.
> 
> JMHO.


That is one of my *pet peeves*......seeing a seller say that their item is “brand new” and then go on to read that they’ve only worn it x times!


----------



## BeenBurned

MAGJES said:


> That is one of my *pet peeves*......seeing a seller say that their item is “brand new” and then go on to read that they’ve only worn it x times!


X100!


----------



## BeenBurned

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> I have a pair of *brand new *(*literally worn once on NYE* this last New Years that Fashionphile wants to buy... for a whopping *$25*.





FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> I also know my JC listing specified that they were only worn for NYE (and no, they’re not marked as new in the listing.)


It doesn't matter that you described having worn them. Yes, that's honest. But calling them brand new when they were worn is not honest nor accurate. 

Again, worn is not new. 

As for shoes that are tried on in a store and put back on the shelf, they're still new. But if they have pock marks on the soles and may have been purchased, worn and returned would probably be more accurately described as either pre-owned (with a description of the wear) or new with flaws (if they are indeed new.)

In my own listings, if I don't know the history and cannot guarantee that something is new, I describe as pre-owned but say that it doesn't appear to have been used. Again, that way, my buyer will be happy to receive an item that is better than described.


----------



## onlyk

coxswain1 said:


> I received my first consignment offer from FP. I’ve consigned with Yoogis, and I’ve always received the high end of their quotes, if not more. How is FP with their estimates? I know they only take 15% over $3,000. But if they can only sell my bag for less than their estimate, am I stuck with it? For example, do I have a say if they want to put it on sale? Their quote is the low end of what I would accept for buyout. The list price is also right above $3000 so if they drop below, they double their fee to 30%.


In that case, I would ask myself, how much do I need the money and how much risk can I take and can I afford to sit on it, and for how long? and I would ask quotes from more consignments especially when price is higher than $2,500, try bagborroworsteal, annsfabulousfinds etc, usually if the bag is in new or like new condition, I sell to consignments, if it's a popular item but in used or well used condition, I sell it on my own, gets a lot more money that way.


----------



## onlyk

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> So I’m pretty disappointed in both, honestly. I have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years that Fashionphile wants to buy... for a whopping *$25*.
> 
> My heavily worn Chanel flats, however, they’re offering $75. They need to be resoled, possibly dyed (optional) etc. I accepted a fairly low buyout on a PS11 because I just wanted to get rid of the thing, but I’m legit shocked on the shoes.
> 
> Yoogies also lowballed a brand new Chanel coat. I’ve worn it once. It still has tags. Cost: $5665. Their high buyout? Under $800. I’ve seen cardigans selling for that!
> 
> *Any other recs for consignment? *I also own a lot of Rick Owens. Yoogies wants a jacket but they won’t take the shoes. (Also nearly brand new.)
> 
> Lastly, I’ve purchased stuff on eBay, but I’ve never sold. For those who have, would you say it’s been worth your time? All of my items are higher end (T by Alexander Wang is probably the cheapest thing I own/would even sell.) Shoes/bags are all pretty expensive. I worry about dishonest buyers. :/


at $25 and $75, I'd say you have nothing to lose to sell these on your own, if to list on ebay, list it a bit higher and taking offers, pick and choose the buyers have reviews and also given out good reviews, don't sell these to new members or person low balled you, these usually are buyers would give you trouble.

For items are more expensive like more like had cost you more than $500 (depends on how much risk you are willing to take to lose), I tend to stay away from ebay unless I just want to get rid of them (or too unique, non popular items small market), sell these on Craigslist, Mercari, Poshmark etc, again, you need to pick and choose your buyers. if it is a too much risk to take, just sell to the highest bid consigment store.


----------



## onlyk

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> My mistake. And I really do take more care with my wording. I understand your point & should probably make it more clear across the board.
> 
> One question that’ll sound snarky, even though I don’t intend it as such: since shoes are tried on in stores or at home, would you put ‘worn for try on’ or ‘worn for an indoor photoshoot’ in your listing? I know I’ve done it with one from a very long time ago. I also know my JC listing specified that they were only worn for NYE (and no, they’re not marked as new in the listing.)
> 
> My only point with Fashionphile was that the condition is insanely different between the 2 pairs of shoes. I was just shocked to see the number. That’s all I was really getting at.


I would say, try not to take it personally, I had received some very low offers from consigments, some offers are understandable, some offers I guess just to take their chance to get something for nothing, again, try not to take it personally, you always have the option to say no and sell them on your own, 99% of times they gave me so low offers had forced me to sell the items on my own ended up I actually got tripled money in hand, thanks to them.


----------



## theclassic

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> So I’m pretty disappointed in both, honestly. I have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years that Fashionphile wants to buy... for a whopping *$25*.
> 
> My heavily worn Chanel flats, however, they’re offering $75. They need to be resoled, possibly dyed (optional) etc. I accepted a fairly low buyout on a PS11 because I just wanted to get rid of the thing, but I’m legit shocked on the shoes.
> 
> Yoogies also lowballed a brand new Chanel coat. I’ve worn it once. It still has tags. Cost: $5665. Their high buyout? Under $800. I’ve seen cardigans selling for that!
> 
> *Any other recs for consignment? *I also own a lot of Rick Owens. Yoogies wants a jacket but they won’t take the shoes. (Also nearly brand new.)
> 
> Lastly, I’ve purchased stuff on eBay, but I’ve never sold. For those who have, would you say it’s been worth your time? All of my items are higher end (T by Alexander Wang is probably the cheapest thing I own/would even sell.) Shoes/bags are all pretty expensive. I worry about dishonest buyers. :/



In my opinion (after over 10 years of being on Ebay) is at this point I will only buy or sell items with price points under 1K... I will only use consignment for higher end couture. I recently pulled all my eBay listings, but flirting with the idea of putting some shoes back up... But inexpensive ones (less than $500). Between the scammers and PITA buyers and sellers I will only list and buy things that won't cause me a lot of stress if something doesn't work out. It just isn't worth the risk and anxiety for me. That being said, many have a lot of luck making money selling - it's up to you to weigh the pros and cons. Good luck!


----------



## Cup of Couture

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> So I’m pretty disappointed in both, honestly. I have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years that Fashionphile wants to buy... for a whopping *$25*.
> 
> My heavily worn Chanel flats, however, they’re offering $75. They need to be resoled, possibly dyed (optional) etc. I accepted a fairly low buyout on a PS11 because I just wanted to get rid of the thing, but I’m legit shocked on the shoes.
> 
> Yoogies also lowballed a brand new Chanel coat. I’ve worn it once. It still has tags. Cost: $5665. Their high buyout? Under $800. I’ve seen cardigans selling for that!
> 
> *Any other recs for consignment? *I also own a lot of Rick Owens. Yoogies wants a jacket but they won’t take the shoes. (Also nearly brand new.)
> 
> Lastly, I’ve purchased stuff on eBay, but I’ve never sold. For those who have, would you say it’s been worth your time? All of my items are higher end (T by Alexander Wang is probably the cheapest thing I own/would even sell.) Shoes/bags are all pretty expensive. I worry about dishonest buyers. :/


You can try selling on Tradesy. They make it simple to list, and their customer service takes care of returns. As long as you are selling authentic items. Their commissions is a bit high...19.8% plus 2.9% to withdraw your funds. Sometimes items take a while to sell though


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My first negative experience with FP after years of being a customer. I ordered a cashmere scarf and long story short, it was described as "New" and when it arrived... 1) very clearly not new (used and stained) ; 2) packed in a teeny tiny wallet-sized box ; 3) rumpled beyond belief because of said packaging ; 4) folded multiple times to fit into a tiny FP dustbag. We are talking about a very long almost 80" scarf folded up multiple times in new fold lines. I wrote a nice email showing pictures and said I was disappointed. Canned reply: "Send it back within 30 days for a full refund." No apology, no admitting to the errors. It went back today and I really hope they take the time to update the pics and description. For the prices they are now charging, it's not ok, and their customer service and product descriptions will need to be spot-on if they expect top dollar for used stuff. I felt like I was having a Real Real experience.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My first negative experience with FP after years of being a customer. I ordered a cashmere scarf and long story short, it was described as "New" and when it arrived... 1) very clearly not new (used and stained) ; 2) packed in a teeny tiny wallet-sized box ; 3) rumpled beyond belief because of said packaging ; 4) folded multiple times to fit into a tiny FP dustbag. We are talking about a very long almost 80" scarf folded up multiple times in new fold lines. I wrote a nice email showing pictures and said I was disappointed. Canned reply: "Send it back within 30 days for a full refund." No apology, no admitting to the errors. It went back today and I really hope they take the time to update the pics and description. For the prices they are now charging, it's not ok, and their customer service and product descriptions will need to be spot-on if they expect top dollar for used stuff. I felt like I was having a Real Real experience.



Staff is not trained or just don't have the interest to inspect an item properly, unfortunately.
Again think that people in shipping are just not trained how to wrap an item properly.
Careless & wanting to "ship it out" asap without giving much thought seems to run rampant with many
internet sellers nowadays


----------



## caannie

I just had another round of really bad offers, including a wallet they offered $150 for in like new condition that Yoogiscloset offered $350 for (and FP previously paid me $450 for one of the same style!) I also just sold them a handbag for $450 buy out that they have listed for $850 on their site, so almost 50% pay out of expected sale price. This is crazy. Guess I need to stop buying so much unless I'm sure I can eventually resell for a reasonable price.


----------



## MAGJES

caannie said:


> I just had another round of really bad offers, including a wallet they offered $150 for in like new condition that Yoogiscloset offered $350 for (and FP previously paid me $450 for one of the same style!) I also just sold them a handbag for $450 buy out that they have listed for $850 on their site, so almost 50% pay out of expected sale price. This is crazy. Guess I need to stop buying so much unless I'm sure I can eventually resell for a reasonable price.


I’ve noticed their quotes are crazy low recently as well. A while back I received several great quotes and thoght things were changing over there. I also received a thank you email for taking such great pictures in my quote request!  Now they are back to lowballing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I just had another round of really bad offers, including a wallet they offered $150 for in like new condition that Yoogiscloset offered $350 for (and FP previously paid me $450 for one of the same style!) I also just sold them a handbag for $450 buy out that they have listed for $850 on their site, so almost 50% pay out of expected sale price. This is crazy. Guess I need to stop buying so much unless I'm sure I can eventually resell for a reasonable price.


same here. i just checked and an item they gave me $450 for (chanel), which i was ok with is now listed for $950 so they basically doubled it. i have a feeling it will sell for that. but i could not stand putting it on ebay or elsewhere so... i feel exactly as you do. my purchases have to be more thoughtful these days b/c it's harder to get a good payout. yoogis's has been a bit better lately, at least for me.


----------



## MsSmallHands

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My first negative experience with FP after years of being a customer. I ordered a cashmere scarf and long story short, it was described as "New" and when it arrived... 1) very clearly not new (used and stained) ; 2) packed in a teeny tiny wallet-sized box ; 3) rumpled beyond belief because of said packaging ; 4) folded multiple times to fit into a tiny FP dustbag. We are talking about a very long almost 80" scarf folded up multiple times in new fold lines. I wrote a nice email showing pictures and said I was disappointed. Canned reply: "Send it back within 30 days for a full refund." No apology, no admitting to the errors. It went back today and I really hope they take the time to update the pics and description. For the prices they are now charging, it's not ok, and their customer service and product descriptions will need to be spot-on if they expect top dollar for used stuff. I felt like I was having a Real Real experience.



Had a very similar case here; item arrived in a small box and didn’t come in a  FP dustbag..... item wasn’t as described so I returned ASAP......


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MsSmallHands said:


> Had a very similar case here; item arrived in a small box and didn’t come in a  FP dustbag..... item wasn’t as described so I returned ASAP......


Maybe that's another reason their prices keep ascending?... lots of returns for misrepresentation and shipping damage. I was thinking about keeping it since it was a discontinued color, but for the price I just couldn't. I think we have to show displeasure by returning.


----------



## onlyk

Don't feel bad, I had nearly 7, 8 quotes in the last 30 days, 1 was low but reasonable (sold within 2 days on my own for $100 more in hand), 2 were a bit low but understandable (actually sold both on my own within two weeks for 30% to 50% more than they quoted),

all the rest were so low, it's like give away and I would lose shirt on these quotes, I had to sell on my own, now listen to this, I sold the item they gave me the lowest quote (which I had paid a lot of money for and only summited to FP) for nearly 6 times more than they quoted me! hahahahaha, can't be more happy than that! I ran into Burberry store afterwards bought a Trench Coat to reward myself 

Yeah, when I saw some quotes, I was pissed off too but I calmed myself down, FP still a bit better than some of other consignments, I would consider the every now and then the low quotes are reasoning to give myself a chance to sell on my own, otherwise I would be just too lazy, no challenge not taking the risks, that's part of fun of buying and selling too.

Regarding buying from consigment stores, I have not bought anything from FP, but I had bought some stuff from another consigment, 1/3 of time items are not as I expected, one time a bag has such a horrible smell, it's like it had been dropped into a toilet, the most horrible smell EVER! I wish I could have chance to ask the original owner how did she managed to have such a bad smell in the bag? and the bag itself look like new?! The smell of it is 10 times worse than some old bags' smell (if you know what I'm talking about) and that consigment never mentioned a word of the smell in the description.

So my take is, have to take case by case, one time a good buying experience doesn't guarantee the next time will have the same good experience, same to selling, one time bad quote may not mean next time will have a bad quote either. Cheers!


----------



## DutchGirl007

I sell a lot on Tradesy & i have A love hate relationship with them. I sell stuff faster easier list but they take too much money and they take too long to pay it out.  
There’s other annoyances, but not worth mentioning.  Good luck out there!


----------



## coxswain1

My first consignment with FP and it went much better than I expected. My bag was listed and sold in an hour. My payment is processing. My one concern: maybe they listed too low, I can’t believe how quickly someone bought it. Then I think of the alternative, listing it myself and dealing with a return. Nope, happy FP customer here.


----------



## caannie

Super annoyed that FP's outgoing shipments are now UPS. Got a notification today from UPS that "An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. Delivery will be rescheduled." Tracking shows it just sat in LA for 2 days. Emergency my ass. FedEx never ever did this, but UPS does it all the time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Super annoyed that FP's outgoing shipments are now UPS. Got a notification today from UPS that "An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. Delivery will be rescheduled." Tracking shows it just sat in LA for 2 days. Emergency my ass. FedEx never ever did this, but UPS does it all the time.


I just ordered a bag yesterday and it shows delivery in 6 days on the UPS site, normal time frame would be 3 days with FedEx. Perhaps UPS as their new partner is saving them $ because shipments can take longer?


----------



## Yoshi1296

I guess shipping depends on the region? Because where I am, everyone HATES FedEx for their poor service but loves UPS because they tend to be very quick with delivery. For me the time frame for the ground shipping for UPS has been the same as Fedex. I ordered my bag on Monday and should be here Friday. FedEx ground was the same when I ordered from Fashionphile.


----------



## MAGJES

After reading positive reveiws in this thread on Yoogis' quotes I requested a quote on a Hermes bag. Oh man did they low ball me!
Even Fashionphile's quote was thousands more.


----------



## Yoshi1296

MAGJES said:


> After reading positive reveiws in this thread on Yoogis' quotes I requested a quote on a Hermes bag. Oh man did they low ball me!
> Even Fashionphile's quote was thousands more.



Yikes! Sorry to hear that. I think it is safe to say that it all depends on when you request a quote, and what item it is. Also your luck I guess hahaha


----------



## caannie

I think Yoogiscloset likes LV more. Fashionphile gives better quotes on Chanel and Hermes. Most of the time. Lol.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I returned a scarf listed as "new" which was used and they relisted it yesterday as 'new,' again. why??!! so ridiculous.


----------



## vernis-lover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I returned a scarf listed as "new" which was used and they relisted it yesterday as 'new,' again. why??!! so ridiculous.


I think they must hope no one notices.  I do wonder what their return rate is (and how many lots of postage they account for in their profit margin)?  I would buy more if I knew their descriptions were accurate but between customs fees and having to pay postage for being overseas then it's not worth it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

vernis-lover said:


> I think they must hope no one notices.  I do wonder what their return rate is (and how many lots of postage they account for in their profit margin)?  I would buy more if I knew their descriptions were accurate but between customs fees and having to pay postage for being overseas then it's not worth it.


In fairness, this is maybe the 2nd time in over 80 purchases that something has been very misrepresented. I find their descriptions pretty accurate, but they have undergone some recent changes and I've definitely noticed more reasons to be cautious with them. They might be hiring more people that are not yet trained .. I don't know, but there are differences in their listings, list prices, quotes, everything.


----------



## vernis-lover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> In fairness, this is maybe the 2nd time in over 80 purchases that something has been very misrepresented. I find their descriptions pretty accurate, but they have undergone some recent changes and I've definitely noticed more reasons to be cautious with them. They might be hiring more people that are not yet trained .. I don't know, but there are differences in their listings, list prices, quotes, everything.


It has been quite a few years since I purchased but lost trust when had to return 2 out of 3 items as they were really badly mis-described.


----------



## caannie

I've come to the conclusion Fashionphile must not want LV items anymore. They offered $300 for a new bag I bought from them a year ago for $995 (Yoogis offered $650) and $125 for a wallet Yoogis paid $300 for. I guess they aren't in a buying mood.


----------



## Prufrock613

caannie said:


> I've come to the conclusion Fashionphile must not want LV items anymore. They offered $300 for a new bag I bought from them a year ago for $995 (Yoogis offered $650) and $125 for a wallet Yoogis paid $300 for. I guess they aren't in a buying mood.


Good to know, b/c I have a lot of LV that  I want to part with...on good terms


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

ccbaggirl89 said:


> same here. i just checked and an item they gave me $450 for (chanel), which i was ok with is now listed for $950 so they basically doubled it. i have a feeling it will sell for that. but i could not stand putting it on ebay or elsewhere so... i feel exactly as you do. my purchases have to be more thoughtful these days b/c it's harder to get a good payout. yoogis's has been a bit better lately, at least for me.



I’ve always said my ‘investment’ pieces were purchased, not with the idea that I’d really get a return... only that I planned to keep them for quite some time. I’ve always been one who’s been pretty careful with really expensive purchases, so it’s not even that for me.

As a seller, I hate not having the protection that some of these larger companies get (security tags, no returns or strict return policies, all are easier to enforce & unless you really were off the mark in description, it’s unlikely a buyer could win in a chargeback case... and they’re less likely to file one against a company vs an individual!)

I’m not trying to necessarily make more than what it was ever worth (save for rare, collectors items... and even then, I’m reasonable compared to many) I’m just trying to get a nice chunk of money for something that other businesses are marking up so heavily. I realize they have overhead, but it’s still frustrating to generally be at a disadvantage with this stuff.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

DutchGirl007 said:


> I sell a lot on Tradesy & i have A love hate relationship with them. I sell stuff faster easier list but they take too much money and they take too long to pay it out.
> There’s other annoyances, but not worth mentioning.  Good luck out there!


I’d be interested in hearing more if you’re willing. You can DM me if you’d rather not put it in the thread. Someone else suggested it, but I’ve read that their take (and I have to pay them to transfer my own money?!) ends up being more than Poshmark. If I’m doing most of it myself, 20%+ always feels like a ripoff. I actually hate that poshmark takes that cut.


----------



## MAGJES

I received a quote about 2 months ago for a Hermes bag that I thought was too low so I let it expire.  This week I resubmitted the bag for another quote....actually took the bag outside for new pics!  The quote I received was $500 more than it was 2 months ago!  No rhyme or reason.  It's on the way to FP now.


----------



## MsSmallHands

Submitted a quote to FP & Yoogi’s for a limited edition brand new LV bag, FP offered 30% less than retail price vs YC 55% less...... I declined both.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

FromtheBay2DTLA said:


> I’d be interested in hearing more if you’re willing. You can DM me if you’d rather not put it in the thread. Someone else suggested it, but I’ve read that their take (and I have to pay them to transfer my own money?!) ends up being more than Poshmark. If I’m doing most of it myself, 20%+ always feels like a ripoff. I actually hate that poshmark takes that cut.


Tradesy takes 22.7% all in after the money transfer fee.  If you want to use your funds to buy on tradesy instead of transferring it out, it's 19.8%.  Poshmark is 20% flat all in.

There is a whole separate thread in this forum about Tradesy and all its pros and cons.  Biggest complaint is the ridiculous amount of time it takes to get paid out after you make a sale.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Looks like Fashionphile is on the hunt for Hermes. Scheduled to open up a New York City store in August
on Madison Avenue & 75th St.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

hotshot said:


> Looks like Fashionphile is on the hunt for Hermes. Scheduled to open up a New York City store in August
> on Madison Avenue & 75th St.


Rebag just opened their 2nd NYC store on Madison & 56th (first one is in Soho).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Rebag just opened their 2nd NYC store on Madison & 56th (first one is in Soho).


I wonder if their store fronts do well? Do you know? I have started shopping with them this past year and have bought 4 items so far. They have great prices and customer service and the items are well-described. Their photos are a bit lacking but they are my go-to now instead of Fashionphile. I think they remind me of how FP used to be.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wonder if their store fronts do well? Do you know? I have started shopping with them this past year and have bought 4 items so far. They have great prices and customer service and the items are well-described. Their photos are a bit lacking but they are my go-to now instead of Fashionphile. I think they remind me of how FP used to be.


I have been in both stores and they have always been empty, but the sales people were always nice.  I bought a Chanel tote from their site and also had a good experience.

ETA the store fronts are probably worth something as a marketing expense to build awareness in large markets even if they don't do a lot of sales through them.


----------



## eagle1002us

BeenBurned said:


> I think selling on ebay IS worth the time. And it IS time-consuming to take good pictures, prepare good HONEST listings, promptly answer any questions and ship items promptly but you won't beat the traffic on ebay anywhere else.
> 
> My suggestion if you decide to sell is to be completely honest. For example, regarding your first sentence the post I quoted, you say you "have a pair of brand new (literally worn once on NYE this last New Years....."
> 
> That sentence will not be a good way to list your item. "Brand new" means NEVER EVER used, not even "once on NYE!"
> 
> Ebay is very clear and specific in how sellers should describe the condition of items and you should never describe something as new unless it is brand new and unused. Used once is NOT new. Worn for an hour to a wake isn't new. Worn but without indications of use still isn't new.
> 
> Buyers would rather an honest seller who describes the condition as use honestly than one who embellishes. As a buyer, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised that my purchase looks better than described than to find out the new shoes I bought were worn, even if just once.
> 
> JMHO.


While any of you are thinking about, consider disclosing that your scarf has a perfume scent.  Stale perfume is not a good scent.   And the question is how to get rid of it?   I've had sellers say their items have no perfume scent then I get it and it does.  Which means it goes to the drycleaner or to the specialty drycleaner who is expensive.  Thus far I haven't left negative feedback.  However, there are usually several scarves I'm considering at any one time and I factor in the fact that particular sellers are not forthright in their descriptions.  The problem is if I complain, they'll just say send it back.  But maybe I want to keep it b/c it's a rare design or something I've been looking for.  

I've stopped using perfume b/c I don't want the scent of old perfume on my scarves.   
*@BeenBurned* is totally right.   She knows what she's talking about.


----------



## bagaholic.101

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My first negative experience with FP after years of being a customer. I ordered a cashmere scarf and long story short, it was described as "New" and when it arrived... 1) very clearly not new (used and stained) ; 2) packed in a teeny tiny wallet-sized box ; 3) rumpled beyond belief because of said packaging ; 4) folded multiple times to fit into a tiny FP dustbag. We are talking about a very long almost 80" scarf folded up multiple times in new fold lines. I wrote a nice email showing pictures and said I was disappointed. Canned reply: "Send it back within 30 days for a full refund." No apology, no admitting to the errors. It went back today and I really hope they take the time to update the pics and description. For the prices they are now charging, it's not ok, and their customer service and product descriptions will need to be spot-on if they expect top dollar for used stuff. I felt like I was having a Real Real experience.


Yikes, cutting corners on packaging and shipping for profit. Not a good look. [emoji107]


----------



## paula3boys

eagle1002us said:


> While any of you are thinking about, consider disclosing that your scarf has a perfume scent.  Stale perfume is not a good scent.   And the question is how to get rid of it?   I've had sellers say their items have no perfume scent then I get it and it does.  Which means it goes to the drycleaner or to the specialty drycleaner who is expensive.  Thus far I haven't left negative feedback.  However, there are usually several scarves I'm considering at any one time and I factor in the fact that particular sellers are not forthright in their descriptions.  The problem is if I complain, they'll just say send it back.  But maybe I want to keep it b/c it's a rare design or something I've been looking for.
> 
> I've stopped using perfume b/c I don't want the scent of old perfume on my scarves.
> *@BeenBurned* is totally right.   She knows what she's talking about.


No kidding! I have recently had to return two scarves because the sellers did not indicate that there were smells of perfume or whatever on them. They said new. It can't be new if I smell anything besides the original scarf! So frustrating.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

So this is interesting. I don't know this YouTube person at all, but I saw a video come up when I signed in labeled Fashionphile and decided to watch. The owner (Sarah) gets into extreme detail about pricing, starting at the 1:25 mark. Interesting stuff for those of us who sell/shop there often. She's basically telling you the right pieces to buy and what will get you a return (or not) if you re-sell your stuff often.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So this is interesting. I don't know this YouTube person at all, but I saw a video come up when I signed in labeled Fashionphile and decided to watch. The owner (Sarah) gets into extreme detail about pricing, starting at the 1:25 mark. Interesting stuff for those of us who sell/shop there often. She's basically telling you the right pieces to buy and what will get you a return (or not) if you re-sell your stuff often.


The "algorithm" they use as a pricing tool doesn't work very well. For a while there was a certain style of wallet they were paying stupidly high prices for. I guess they got a glut of them so now they're offering a third as much. A correct buy-out price for the wallet would've been about $300. They were offering $500+ for a while, now they're offering $175. Good job algorithm! Lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I returned a scarf about a month ago?? and it was listed as new, but was used... I never saw it go back up until two days ago. They actually revised the listing to read "excellent" instead of new, and under the condition they did say it had issues with piling and wear. I was happy to see that they revised it but since it took 1 month to relist, maybe another person ended up buying it/returning it, too. I still love FP, though. I just bought my mom a new LV she picked off their site, it arrives later today so hooray... FP/confetti unboxing time.

My new pet peeve with FP is all of the listings with missing inserts, missing straps, missing pouches. Ugh. Why do I want to buy a bag that is missing the key components??!! I wish they wouldn't even buy those from people. Is anyone ok with that? Buying a bag without all the parts?


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My new pet peeve with FP is all of the listings with missing inserts, missing straps, missing pouches. Ugh. Why do I want to buy a bag that is missing the key components??!! I wish they wouldn't even buy those from people. Is anyone ok with that? Buying a bag without all the parts?


 Mixed feelings. As a seller I often have bags for sale with a missing strap or pouch (especially if the bag can stand alone well without it). As a buyer, as long as the price reflects that an item is missing, and it's CLEARLY noted in the listing, then I'm ok. I feel the same about heat stamped initials. They don't bother certain people, and on certain items I don't care.


----------



## 2cello

I wouldn’t buy a bag with a missing strap but I don’t care if the pouch or mirror are missing.  If anything, it annoys me that I have to find a place to “save” them because I don’t use them.  

It seems to me that fashionphile’s standard for “excellent” has fallen a bit.  There are bags they are listing as excellent with very noticeable making or structure wear.   I don’t think they were thus lenient last year.


----------



## paula3boys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I returned a scarf about a month ago?? and it was listed as new, but was used... I never saw it go back up until two days ago. They actually revised the listing to read "excellent" instead of new, and under the condition they did say it had issues with piling and wear. I was happy to see that they revised it but since it took 1 month to relist, maybe another person ended up buying it/returning it, too. I still love FP, though. I just bought my mom a new LV she picked off their site, it arrives later today so hooray... FP/confetti unboxing time.
> 
> My new pet peeve with FP is all of the listings with missing inserts, missing straps, missing pouches. Ugh. Why do I want to buy a bag that is missing the key components??!! I wish they wouldn't even buy those from people. Is anyone ok with that? Buying a bag without all the parts?



Which scarf?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

In my email today. I have no idea what this means for us as shoppers/sellers, what benefit there is. Maybe higher offers since less $ is going to ebay fees??


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I just bought a scarf too from fashionphile and it was listed as NEW.  I got it last Friday and noticed it has snags all over it, how can that be listed as NEW?  The bummer is that I had it on layaway, and I don’t think if I return it they will give me the full price back as they charge 10% on layaway return items.  I would have kept it if it looked new, but I don’t think I should be out 10% of the price because they unfairly or knowingly described the item as NEW and it wasn’t.  Has anyone got them to refund the full price after an item was on layaway and then returned?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MyMelodyLV said:


> I just bought a scarf too from fashionphile and it was listed as NEW.  I got it last Friday and noticed it has snags all over it, how can that be listed as NEW?  The bummer is that I had it on layaway, and I don’t think if I return it they will give me the full price back as they charge 10% on layaway return items.  I would have kept it if it looked new, but I don’t think I should be out 10% of the price because they unfairly or knowingly described the item as NEW and it wasn’t.  Has anyone got them to refund the full price after an item was on layaway and then returned?


Just contact them and say you don't think the layaway penalty should apply because you are returning the item as a result of their listing/description mistake, and not due to buyer's remorse.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

This was there response.  I guess they don’t run their business with their customers in mind or any good will.  Anyone have any other options?

*
It was a pleasure speaking with you today. Thank you for sending in your photos.

We have reviewed your photos along with our photos. If you would like to return the beautiful item, please print out the return label from your Fashionphile account. We are unable to waive the 10% layaway cancellation fee at this time.

We appreciate your business!*


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MyMelodyLV said:


> This was there response.  I guess they don’t run their business with their customers in mind or any good will.  Anyone have any other options?
> 
> *
> It was a pleasure speaking with you today. Thank you for sending in your photos.
> 
> We have reviewed your photos along with our photos. If you would like to return the beautiful item, please print out the return label from your Fashionphile account. We are unable to waive the 10% layaway cancellation fee at this time.
> 
> We appreciate your business!*


How did you pay?  You could try a charge back on paypal or cc for the 10% they won't refund.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

That’s an idea, as yes, I did use my paypal account that has my credit card attached.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyMelodyLV said:


> This was there response.  I guess they don’t run their business with their customers in mind or any good will.  Anyone have any other options?
> 
> *
> It was a pleasure speaking with you today. Thank you for sending in your photos.
> 
> We have reviewed your photos along with our photos. If you would like to return the beautiful item, please print out the return label from your Fashionphile account. We are unable to waive the 10% layaway cancellation fee at this time.
> 
> We appreciate your business!*





MyAwesomeFinds said:


> How did you pay?  You could try a charge back on paypal or cc for the 10% they won't refund.





MyMelodyLV said:


> That’s an idea, as yes, I did use my paypal account that has my credit card attached.


Before chargeback option is used, file SNAD through PP. 

Chargebacks should be a last resort when all else fails.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

BeenBurned said:


> Before chargeback option is used, file SNAD through PP.
> 
> Chargebacks should be a last resort when all else fails.



Ok, good to know.  I’ve never had to do that.  I guess I’ll do that with PayPal.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyMelodyLV said:


> This was there response.  I guess they don’t run their business with their customers in mind or any good will.  Anyone have any other options?
> 
> *
> It was a pleasure speaking with you today. Thank you for sending in your photos.
> 
> We have reviewed your photos along with our photos. If you would like to return the beautiful item, please print out the return label from your Fashionphile account. We are unable to waive the 10% layaway cancellation fee at this time.
> 
> We appreciate your business!*


I returned a scarf listed as new and it was used. The email I got back from them when I wrote said "you are entitled to a full refund because your item was not on layaway." I had a feeling when I saw your post that they would not refund the layaway portion. Have you purchased from them before? If so, you might want to call back and argue your case and say you're a repeat customer, if you are. I think doing any kind of CC dispute could be more of a headache if it's more easily solved. They have a customer service line so perhaps calling might be better than an email and you can ask for a supervisor.


----------



## BeenBurned

While I understand that layaways cost the company if they have to refund, IMO, FP should cover the cost in this case because the reason for return is a result of FP's own error. 

Had the scarf been accurately described, the OP wouldn't be returning it, thus the layaway fee would have been a non-issue.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I returned a scarf listed as new and it was used. The email I got back from them when I wrote said "you are entitled to a full refund because your item was not on layaway." I had a feeling when I saw your post that they would not refund the layaway portion. Have you purchased from them before? If so, you might want to call back and argue your case and say you're a repeat customer, if you are. I think doing any kind of CC dispute could be more of a headache if it's more easily solved. They have a customer service line so perhaps calling might be better than an email and you can ask for a supervisor.



I originally did call and the rep had me email the pictures to her which I did.  This was my first order with them and I bought the scarf specifically because it said NEW.  The funny thing is I paid off layaway after a week, the only reason I put it on layaway is because I had to control when the order shipped to my house.  I just don’t know how a business can list something as NEW when it has noticeable defects.  It didn’t say excellent or very good condition, and the snags and runs it had weren’t listed in the description.  I just feel that’s a bad way to run a business and make sure someone won’t order from you again.  A little good will goes a long way.  You know what they say about an upset customer telling 10 of her friends while a happy customer tells 1!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyMelodyLV said:


> I originally did call and the rep had me email the pictures to her which I did.  This was my first order with them and I bought the scarf specifically because it said NEW.  The funny thing is I paid off layaway after a week, the only reason I put it on layaway is because I had to control when the order shipped to my house.  I just don’t know how a business can list something as NEW when it has noticeable defects.  It didn’t say excellent or very good condition, and the snags and runs it had weren’t listed in the description.  I just feel that’s a bad way to run a business and make sure someone won’t order from you again.  A little good will goes a long way.  You know what they say about an upset customer telling 10 of her friends while a happy customer tells 1!


Oh, that's a bummer. I was thinking maybe they would waive the fee if you were a regular customer. Perhaps they deal with buyer's remorse a lot and have to guard against that as a policy. But you're right, there is no good will in not refunding or offering a coupon or anything, especially since it's their error. I felt the same when that happened to me, I was disappointed they took zero responsibility. I guess the person listing scarves is clueless. I guess paypal might be the way, then... I hope you get the fee back.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

BeenBurned said:


> Before chargeback option is used, file SNAD through PP.
> 
> Chargebacks should be a last resort when all else fails.


I would email them back and say you're going to have to file a claim with PP.  It's less headache for them to refund you the extra 10% then deal with a PP dispute.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh, that's a bummer. I was thinking maybe they would waive the fee if you were a regular customer. Perhaps they deal with buyer's remorse a lot and have to guard against that as a policy. But you're right, there is no good will in not refunding or offering a coupon or anything, especially since it's their error. I felt the same when that happened to me, I was disappointed they took zero responsibility. I guess the person listing scarves is clueless. I guess paypal might be the way, then... I hope you get the fee back.


Thanks, I had to crack up at the part about “the person listing scarves is clueless”


----------



## MyMelodyLV

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I would email them back and say you're going to have to file a claim with PP.  It's less headache for them to refund you the extra 10% then deal with a PP dispute.


Would you do that before or after they get their scarf back, or do you think it matters?


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh, that's a bummer. I was thinking maybe they would waive the fee if you were a regular custome


OTOH, they should also try to satisfy a first-time customer in the hopes that she'll be back! 

What a sad introduction to FP. 



MyMelodyLV said:


> Would you do that before or after they get their scarf back, or do you think it matters?


I'd open the dispute BEFORE sending it back. State in the dispute that you bought it because it was advertised as new and because of their error, you don't want to be out any money. 

They can respond to the dispute, hopefully offering to cover the fee. 

Note that for a paypal dispute, YOU will be responsible for paying the return shipping cost. (On ebay SNAD cases, the seller has to pay for return shipping.)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

MyMelodyLV said:


> Would you do that before or after they get their scarf back, or do you think it matters?


Email fashionphile first.  They might want to avoid the hassle of dealing with a case and change their mind and just say they'll give you a full refund.  Usually they give a "one time courtesy" line to save face.


----------



## caannie

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Email fashionphile first.  They might want to avoid the hassle of dealing with a case and change their mind and just say they'll give you a full refund.  Usually they give a "one time courtesy" line to save face.


I agree, email them in detail about your issue and attach the pictures. Don't email the person you spoke to on the phone, send the email to the general Fashionphile address and request review by a manager. The people who answer the phones can't do much. Also send them a screenshot of the listing where it says NEW.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Most sellers deserve the benefit of the doubt when a matter like this is brought to their attention.
Give Fashionphile the opportunity to make this right before opening up a dispute.
As suggested by above posters, screenshot all the details & forward to the manager.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I sold them a scarf a few months ago. I think I wore once, maybe twice. It was in perfect condition. I mean perfect as in it looked like it did when I bought it. They listed it and there was a HUGE snag all the way across it. Made me sick to my stomach to see it ruined! I understand these snag easy but you would think they would be extra cautious. They still got almost retail. I assume it was because it was a discontinued color. 

Anyway, has anyone else noticed issues with the site? Sold items are still on there and no new items listed since early yesterday.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Freak4Coach said:


> I sold them a scarf a few months ago. I think I wore once, maybe twice. It was in perfect condition. I mean perfect as in it looked like it did when I bought it. They listed it and there was a HUGE snag all the way across it. Made me sick to my stomach to see it ruined! I understand these snag easy but you would think they would be extra cautious. They still got almost retail. I assume it was because it was a discontinued color.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else noticed issues with the site? Sold items are still on there and no new items listed since early yesterday.


Yes, I totally agree. Scarfs/shawls are delicate things and may need more care and handling.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Freak4Coach said:


> I sold them a scarf a few months ago. I think I wore once, maybe twice. It was in perfect condition. I mean perfect as in it looked like it did when I bought it. They listed it and there was a HUGE snag all the way across it. Made me sick to my stomach to see it ruined! I understand these snag easy but you would think they would be extra cautious. They still got almost retail. I assume it was because it was a discontinued color.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else noticed issues with the site? Sold items are still on there and no new items listed since early yesterday.


I did see that on the day this happened. I have seen this before throughout the years, though, a few times. Perhaps it's like a staff development day where they all take off or something, so no work on the site is done for a day or so. Because the very next day things go back to normal and pages and pages of new things go up. It doesn't seem like a computer system glitch because that usually resolves within a few hours not a full day. Just my guess anyway.


----------



## Freak4Coach

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I did see that on the day this happened. I have seen this before throughout the years, though, a few times. Perhaps it's like a staff development day where they all take off or something, so no work on the site is done for a day or so. Because the very next day things go back to normal and pages and pages of new things go up. It doesn't seem like a computer system glitch because that usually resolves within a few hours not a full day. Just my guess anyway.



Oh that makes sense. Hadn’t thought about that.


----------



## MAGJES

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I returned a scarf about a month ago?? and it was listed as new, but was used... I never saw it go back up until two days ago. They actually revised the listing to read "excellent" instead of new, and under the condition they did say it had issues with piling and wear. I was happy to see that they revised it but since it took 1 month to relist, maybe another person ended up buying it/returning it, too. I still love FP, though. I just bought my mom a new LV she picked off their site, it arrives later today so hooray... FP/confetti unboxing time.
> 
> My new pet peeve with FP is all of the listings with missing inserts, missing straps, missing pouches. Ugh. Why do I want to buy a bag that is missing the key components??!! I wish they wouldn't even buy those from people. Is anyone ok with that? Buying a bag without all the parts?


I returned a layaway item about a year ago that I felt was snad. I did not call them but did write a formal letter letting them know that a full refund was in order and why.  I received a full refund with no 10% layaway fee deducted. I did not even have to call them.....


MyMelodyLV said:


> I just bought a scarf too from fashionphile and it was listed as NEW.  I got it last Friday and noticed it has snags all over it, how can that be listed as NEW?  The bummer is that I had it on layaway, and I don’t think if I return it they will give me the full price back as they charge 10% on layaway return items.  I would have kept it if it looked new, but I don’t think I should be out 10% of the price because they unfairly or knowingly described the item as NEW and it wasn’t.  Has anyone got them to refund the full price after an item was on layaway and then returned?


I returned a layaway item about a year ago that I felt was snad. I did not call them but did write a formal letter letting them know that a full refund was in order and why.  I received a full refund with no 10% layaway fee deducted.


----------



## soccerzfan

How fast does fashionphile post up items for consignment? I’ve sent them 2 items and they’ve received and checked it 2 weeks ago. The buy out item I already got paid for but I haven’t seen the one for consignment get posted on their page?


----------



## MAGJES

soccerzfan said:


> How fast does fashionphile post up items for consignment? I’ve sent them 2 items and they’ve received and checked it 2 weeks ago. The buy out item I already got paid for but I haven’t seen the one for consignment get posted on their page?



Not sure how long it normally takes them to post a consignment item for sale but will say that they have been dragging their feet lately with payments for "buy out" items. It has now happened 4 times in the post 2 weeks for me. Something must be up....either high volume of items coming in causing delays...something.


----------



## soccerzfan

MAGJES said:


> Not sure how long it normally takes them to post a consignment item for sale but will say that they have been dragging their feet lately with payments for "buy out" items. It has now happened 4 times in the post 2 weeks for me. Something must be up....either high volume of items coming in causing delays...something.



Really? They pay me on the buy out item the day they received it and in my bank account 3 days later. I’ve only experienced delay regarding more expensive items like birkin or if they have to reassess the condition of the bag. Maybe contact them to see what’s taking so long? After 2 weeks they’ve finally posted my item up.


----------



## MAGJES

soccerzfan said:


> Really? They pay me on the buy out item the day they received it and in my bank account 3 days later. I’ve only experienced delay regarding more expensive items like birkin or if they have to reassess the condition of the bag. Maybe contact them to see what’s taking so long? After 2 weeks they’ve finally posted my item up.


In the past I did not have to wait long at all for payment but definitely not the same day as receipt...usually the next day then a small wait to show up in my bank account.  I recently switched to 'store credit" and sent a few bags in as I have something on layaway and will receive an extra 5% for store credit.   They received them on Wednesday at 7:47am per my tracking and still today....on Tuesday - they are still "processing."  One is a YSL, Fendi, Balenciaga, and Givenchy. You would think a store credit would show up before anything else.


----------



## caannie

Usually my items are "processed" within 2 days of being received. But I'm sending Louis Vuitton and Chanel and I bet they have more employees checking those brands in. Also if they receive something on a Thursday or Friday it will "process" until the next Tuesday. They don't process well over weekends, I've found. :/


----------



## jmecapulong

luvprada said:


> They require signatures. If I am not home fed ex will try to deliver twice more. They do not leave a slip for you to sign. They deliver to an actual person only. When I could not be home for delivery Fashionphile had it held at fed ex location of my choice. Great to deal with



Hey everyone I’m new here and I just bought from Fashionphile a 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli. I paid on August 28 and it’s August 30 already and the status of my order is still awaiting shipment. I’m getting anxious because they said they usually ship the day after payment. Here’s a little background of my order (if it helps):

- My billing address is here in the Philippines and shipping address is to my fiancé at the US.
- I forgot to tell them to waive my signature on the order notes/comment section.

Do you guys think i should just wait? Thanks a lot


----------



## MsSmallHands

jmecapulong said:


> Hey everyone I’m new here and I just bought from Fashionphile a 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli. I paid on August 28 and it’s August 30 already and the status of my order is still awaiting shipment. I’m getting anxious because they said they usually ship the day after payment. Here’s a little background of my order (if it helps):
> 
> - My billing address is here in the Philippines and shipping address is to my fiancé at the US.
> - I forgot to tell them to waive my signature on the order notes/comment section.
> 
> Do you guys think i should just wait? Thanks a lot



Email and give them a call. It could be due to time differences. It’s August 30 here today.


----------



## allyloupuppy

I can't say enough good things about Fashionphile! I have loved everything I purchased from them,  their descriptions are  accurate always. Never any issues with shipping.   I will be shopping with them for years to come[emoji16]


----------



## catsinthebag

jmecapulong said:


> Hey everyone I’m new here and I just bought from Fashionphile a 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli. I paid on August 28 and it’s August 30 already and the status of my order is still awaiting shipment. I’m getting anxious because they said they usually ship the day after payment. Here’s a little background of my order (if it helps):
> 
> - My billing address is here in the Philippines and shipping address is to my fiancé at the US.
> - I forgot to tell them to waive my signature on the order notes/comment section.
> 
> Do you guys think i should just wait? Thanks a lot



I’d call or email them just to be sure. We’re heading into a holiday weekend in the US so that may delay your shipment. Also, I don’t know if they will waive the signature requirement (they’ve always refused to do that for me) but as long as _someone _signs for the package, you should be OK.


----------



## Prufrock613

Has anyone had experience with FP buy back program? I have quote from them and Yoogi’s with about a $100 difference (Yoogi’s being the lower one).

My bag has some interior marks from me, nothing major, but I’m worried that if I use them they’ll change the original $ amount and that it might end up the same as Yoogi’s.

I don’t want any headaches.


----------



## Rouge H

As long as your upfront disclosing any issues with your bag prior to your quote FP will pay you what they say. I’ve had quite a few buy back items and have never had any issues.


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge H said:


> As long as your upfront disclosing any issues with your bag prior to your quote FP will pay you what they say. I’ve had quite a few buy back items and have never had any issues.


TY for your reply!
I haven’t sent them pictures yet.  The quote was from an automated email.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Styleanyone

I sent a few items to FP on Monday and it was delivered on Tuesday. I used to get an email from them to confirm that they have received the items on the same day but not this time. I called them this morning and was told they were backed up for a day, and I would get an email today but as of end of today- no email. Have anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## Prufrock613

Styleanyone said:


> I sent a few items to FP on Monday and it was delivered on Tuesday. I used to get an email from them to confirm that they have received the items on the same day but not this time. I called them this morning and was told they were backed up for a day, and I would get an email today but as of end of today- no email. Have anyone encountered this problem?


I think there a few threads in her that discuss this- another, more seasoned member may also chime in
Give them another business day


----------



## caannie

They've been slower lately. I had two or three items delivered the Tuesday before Labor Day weekend. It took them two days or more to check in, they finally got processed, but I didn't get paid until the next Wednesday. The same happened with Yoogiscloset. They were both much slower. Did you check to see if your items were "processing" yet on your Dashboard? Sometimes the email doesn't come.


----------



## Styleanyone

@caannie, haven’t processed yet. The items are still in “quotes” section. I know when the items being processes, they move to “my items”. Besides calling FP, I just have to wait, I think.


----------



## Styleanyone

Update: FP started processing my items. Items from quotes are moving to my products. 2 days wait after receiving.


----------



## caannie

Styleanyone said:


> Update: FP started processing my items. Items from quotes are moving to my products. 2 days wait after receiving.


 Sometimes the email never comes. One time I got an email saying "We received your boxes" and two days later separate emails saying "We received your items" and listed them. Emails were for the same items.


----------



## jyyanks

I sent my items in the week before Labor Day. Unfortunately my account is set up for a check payment as opposed to direct deposit. They didn’t process until Sept 7. As of today, I still haven’t received a check in the mail. I probably would have gotten it much faster had I set up direct deposit but I hate having my bank account out there. It’s getting close to a month which is crazy!


----------



## bagmom30

I’m in Canada and just did a buyback with them for a Hermès toolbox 20 and a Céline nano luggage. They sent a check for the Céline which hasn’t arrived yet,  but their system says awaiting payment on the toolbox.

I’ve only received one email from them when they got the items earlier this week. so I just keep checking back to see updates. 

It would be amazing and an overall better user experience if they sent out little alerts or notification along the way through the process so at least were kept in the loop.


----------



## snibor

jyyanks said:


> I sent my items in the week before Labor Day. Unfortunately my account is set up for a check payment as opposed to direct deposit. They didn’t process until Sept 7. As of today, I still haven’t received a check in the mail. I probably would have gotten it much faster had I set up direct deposit but I hate having my bank account out there. It’s getting close to a month which is crazy!



I have found receipt of physical checks from FF takes anywhere from couple days to 3 weeks. They have told me in past to wait 3 weeks before asking for replacement check (which I’ve never had to do). They have had high volume inventory lately and slower processing than usual.  I too sent items around September 7.  Checks were mailed but I have not received yet.  In the past, I have found them extremely responsive to inquiries.


----------



## Styleanyone

@snibor, you might consider direct deposit in the future. It is faster and safe too even for overseas.


----------



## jyyanks

bagmom30 said:


> I’m in Canada and just did a buyback with them for a Hermès toolbox 20 and a Céline nano luggage. They sent a check for the Céline which hasn’t arrived yet,  but their system says awaiting payment on the toolbox.
> 
> I’ve only received one email from them when they got the items earlier this week. so I just keep checking back to see updates.
> 
> It would be amazing and an overall better user experience if they sent out little alerts or notification along the way through the process so at least were kept in the loop.



I totally agree!  I feel like the check is out in the ether somewhere.  Thanks goodness it's just for a Hermes scarf.   I have a 2nd items that was accepted.  Who knows when the second check will arrive. Yikes!



snibor said:


> I have found receipt of physical checks from FF takes anywhere from couple days to 3 weeks. They have told me in past to wait 3 weeks before asking for replacement check (which I’ve never had to do). They have had high volume inventory lately and slower processing than usual.  I too sent items around September 7.  Checks were mailed but I have not received yet.  In the past, I have found them extremely responsive to inquiries.



Thanks for the response.  Monday will be 3 weeks so will give them until then before I call.


----------



## caannie

They have been extremely, abnormally slow this week. They received my item Monday morning. No acknowledgement until Wednesday and even then it was just a "we got your box" email, not that the item has been checked in. Nothing processed yet. And I had a second item they signed for yesterday. Usually the time from delivery to payment is about 5 days. Looks like it's going to be a LOT longer this time. I'm worried the box they confirmed they received is Wednesday's shipment, not Monday's. We'll just have to see...

I also had 2 items delivered to Yoogiscloset Monday. They've already paid me!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Has anyone dropped an item off directly at one of their locations? I’m in NYC and I know they just opened their location here, wondering if I can drop the items off there once I receive my quotes.


----------



## MAGJES

caannie said:


> They have been extremely, abnormally slow this week. They received my item Monday morning. No acknowledgement until Wednesday and even then it was just a "we got your box" email, not that the item has been checked in. Nothing processed yet. And I had a second item they signed for yesterday. Usually the time from delivery to payment is about 5 days. Looks like it's going to be a LOT longer this time. I'm worried the box they confirmed they received is Wednesday's shipment, not Monday's. We'll just have to see...
> 
> I also had 2 items delivered to Yoogiscloset Monday. They've already paid me!


The last time I sent them items it seemed to take them a long time to process.  I waited 3 business days after they received my items to get the notification that my items had been received and were "Processing."   Then it took 5 more business days to "process" and to get my "store credit."  This spanned out over 2 different weekends. in total - they received my items on a Friday and it was not even the next week that I received my store credit......it was the following week....midweek.  Now that is just too long to wait. Normally it's not an issue and I don't sweat it BUT I was drawing near the end of my 90 day layaway and ended up having to use my CC for the last payment because the 'store credit" was taking too long.  I started out trying to email them but they would not reply. Then I tried calling but no one could give me an answer or any advice on what to do so I just went ahead and made the last payment.


----------



## caannie

My item signed for a week ago got paid today. My item signed for last Wednesday finally got "received" Friday and finished processing today. So start to finish from receipt they each took about 7 days (direct deposit) to get paid. That's not too bad. I think I just feel anxious when I don't get the "we received your item" email for 3 days.


----------



## quinna

I've noticed the last two things I've sent recently have been processed very slowly. Over the summer when I sent in items it was never more than 3-4 business days for payout once they received my items. Now they've had a box of mine with one item since last week, and it isn't even processing yet.


----------



## Styleanyone

Maybe FP has received lots of items.  Need more time to get processed. Before, from receiving to payout within a week, now it take two weeks or more. Maybe they’re short handed.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just called Fashionphile NYC. They are letting me drop the items off on Monday. Woman on the phone was super nice and said that they take pictures, send it to authentication in Carlsbad, and if authentic they reply back and pay you right then. She said the entire process for my 4 items will take no more than an hour but may depend on how busy the authentication team is in Carlsbad. LOVE this service as it’s super convenient for me.


----------



## caannie

Let us know if it works out!


----------



## Yoshi1296

caannie said:


> Let us know if it works out!



Yes I’ll keep you all posted!


----------



## quinna

Can't catch a break this week. I shipped an Hermes watch to them last week, and I just got an email that they're sending it back because it doesn't work. It worked fine when I sent it. I just called them, and the response was pretty much "tough luck" in nicer terms.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I’m at the NYC location!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4209335
View attachment 4209336
View attachment 4209337


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yikes the photos didn’t post! I’ll post them again. But, the experience was very quick, I brought 4 items and it took about 40 minutes for them to take pics, authenticate, and provide me with quotes. I liked the quotes so I accepted and I was already on my way. The direct deposit will hit in a few days. The office is beautiful but didn’t get too many pics.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

As I was browsing the Fashionphile website, I was quite shocked to see how they have listed a sterling silver cdc as being white gold. I really wonder how a bracelet engraved with "Ag925" could have been listed/priced as a 18K white gold bracelet, but then also described as being sterling silver in the details.


----------



## BeenBurned

Actually, both 18K and sterling are shown.


----------



## quinna

quinna said:


> Can't catch a break this week. I shipped an Hermes watch to them last week, and I just got an email that they're sending it back because it doesn't work. It worked fine when I sent it. I just called them, and the response was pretty much "tough luck" in nicer terms.


Got my watch back, and it definitely doesn't work. I can tell it was working when I sent it based on the time changes in my photos that I sent them.


----------



## BeenBurned

quinna said:


> Got my watch back, and it definitely doesn't work. I can tell it was working when I sent it based on the time changes in my photos that I sent them.


Are you sure it's the same watch?


----------



## quinna

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure it's the same watch?


Yes, it's definitely the same.


----------



## caannie

quinna said:


> Got my watch back, and it definitely doesn't work. I can tell it was working when I sent it based on the time changes in my photos that I sent them.


Is it an automatic watch? I've had this happen before, where a (well packaged) watch takes a hard impact during shipping and something jiggles loose. I dropped a Rolex once on my kitchen floor and it stopped as well. It was a very quick fix (at my authorized Rolex dealer). Automatic watches can be delicate.


----------



## quinna

caannie said:


> Is it an automatic watch? I've had this happen before, where a (well packaged) watch takes a hard impact during shipping and something jiggles loose. I dropped a Rolex once on my kitchen floor and it stopped as well. It was a very quick fix (at my authorized Rolex dealer). Automatic watches can be delicate.


No, it's not automatic unfortunately. Apparently Fashionphile even replaced the battery (they put the cover on upside down), and it still didn't work. I think something is wrong with the crown because I can't get it to sit flush. The hands still spin freely, and the crown is still up about a mm.


----------



## caannie

quinna said:


> No, it's not automatic unfortunately. Apparently Fashionphile even replaced the battery (they put the cover on upside down), and it still didn't work. I think something is wrong with the crown because I can't get it to sit flush. The hands still spin freely, and the crown is still up about a mm.


I have bought a watch or two from them in the past (Chanel J12), and I have noticed in a lot of their auction photos that the backs are upside down on the watches. I suspect they open the backs to inspect and authenticate the watches. I don't know what the value of your watch is, but it might be worth it to have it serviced by Hermes. FP may have jacked it up when they tried to put the back on.


----------



## quinna

caannie said:


> I have bought a watch or two from them in the past (Chanel J12), and I have noticed in a lot of their auction photos that the backs are upside down on the watches. I suspect they open the backs to inspect and authenticate the watches. I don't know what the value of your watch is, but it might be worth it to have it serviced by Hermes. FP may have jacked it up when they tried to put the back on.


I never thought of that, but it sounds plausible.  There isn't a Hermes store within 2 hours drive, but I may try and take it in someday when I'm near one and see what they say about it. It's a Heure watch that's a few years old. I suspect they would have sold it for at least $1000, since they retail between 2-4k depending on the model, but they were offering me $450.


----------



## caannie

Just a note about emails, check in times, etc... I sent Fashionphile 4 separate boxes over the last two weeks. Two of them had large items that would only fit one to a box. Two had smaller jewelry type items I didn't want lost or overlooked in a bigger box. Two boxes arrived last Wednesday, one last Thursday and one was signed for 2 days ago. I received email confirmation of one item received from one box I sent. I also received a "your box was received" email for a smaller box with 3 items. I haven't received any other notifications even though all boxes have been delivered and 5 of the 6 items have finally been processed and paid for (they paid for about one item per day). 

The point is the "Your box has been received" and "Your item has been received" emails are very hit and miss. Three of my items were processed much later than two others, even though their box was the first received, too. It may be that even though the box contained items all from the same brand some were jewelry and some were wallets so different people maybe authenticate them.


----------



## LL777

What happens if I send a bag to fashionphile and later I regret selling my item and I want it back?


----------



## MAGJES

Fashionphile has put both a YSL bag and a Christian Dior bag under the Hermes listings. 
It’s been like that for days and no one has corrected.


----------



## fashion16

MAGJES said:


> Fashionphile has put both a YSL bag and a Christian Dior bag under the Hermes listings.
> It’s been like that for days and no one has corrected.



Earlier this week, I saw a pair of Yurman earrings listed as an Hermes bag. They are getting sloppy


----------



## Yoshi1296

MAGJES said:


> Fashionphile has put both a YSL bag and a Christian Dior bag under the Hermes listings.
> It’s been like that for days and no one has corrected.





fashion16 said:


> Earlier this week, I saw a pair of Yurman earrings listed as an Hermes bag. They are getting sloppy



As a person that works in the tech field, these types of slips are very common and usually happen on their own do to a bug that develops in the code. 

I don’t think they are getting sloppy, their system just has a few kinks that need to be worked out.


----------



## caannie

I saw a Louis Vuitton listed under Hermes and thought the same thing. The brand name was listed twice when it should be only listed once. Either a glitch or a new employee entered something wrong.


----------



## Tiare

Does Fashionphile (or Yoogis/etc) give you more money in store credit if you go that route?


----------



## vernis-lover

And their low-balling strikes again.  Bag sells at 1860 plus taxes.  Pristine condition - used twice I think.  Absolutely no flaws whatsoever.  Their offer 565 - they don't have this particular colour on their site at the moment and the ones they do have in other colours are priced at 1250 upwards in worse condition than mine.  I'll see what Yoogis say, otherwise it's back in the wardrobe it goes.  I'm not being greedy, I was hoping for an offer of 800/900 so didn't expect anything like the new price but is it really fair that I get 565 (minus PP fees) and they pocket 685+ for it.  That's more than 50% of the sale price they're taking.


----------



## caannie

vernis-lover said:


> And their low-balling strikes again.  Bag sells at 1860 plus taxes.  Pristine condition - used twice I think.  Absolutely no flaws whatsoever.  Their offer 565 - they don't have this particular colour on their site at the moment and the ones they do have in other colours are priced at 1250 upwards in worse condition than mine.  I'll see what Yoogis say, otherwise it's back in the wardrobe it goes.  I'm not being greedy, I was hoping for an offer of 800/900 so didn't expect anything like the new price but is it really fair that I get 565 (minus PP fees) and they pocket 685+ for it.  That's more than 50% of the sale price they're taking.


Yeah, whoever is doing the quotes this week is pretty cheap. I have a like new item that retailed for $2295 that they offered $475 for. I know they will list it for $995 or more. I think it has something to do with a computer determining past sale values. Yoogiscloset offered a lot more on this item, BTW.


----------



## vernis-lover

caannie said:


> Yeah, whoever is doing the quotes this week is pretty cheap. I have a like new item that retailed for $2295 that they offered $475 for. I know they will list it for $995 or more. I think it has something to do with a computer determining past sale values. Yoogiscloset offered a lot more on this item, BTW.


Thanks - still waiting on Yoogis..  Can only hope they're not in such a mean mood.


----------



## Rouge H

Have you both tried Rebag? I’ve sold a few things to them and the price was higher the FP. A pleasure to do business with.


----------



## vernis-lover

Rouge H said:


> Have you both tried Rebag? I’ve sold a few things to them and the price was higher the FP. A pleasure to do business with.


Thank you.  I've never heard of them.  I am in the UK though and know neither FP or Yoogis have an issue with that (I have to pay myself to ship items to them, that's the only downside).


----------



## katherinexo

vernis-lover said:


> And their low-balling strikes again.  Bag sells at 1860 plus taxes.  Pristine condition - used twice I think.  Absolutely no flaws whatsoever.  Their offer 565 - they don't have this particular colour on their site at the moment and the ones they do have in other colours are priced at 1250 upwards in worse condition than mine.  I'll see what Yoogis say, otherwise it's back in the wardrobe it goes.  I'm not being greedy, I was hoping for an offer of 800/900 so didn't expect anything like the new price but is it really fair that I get 565 (minus PP fees) and they pocket 685+ for it.  That's more than 50% of the sale price they're taking.


Yup, same thing happened to me. $1600 + taxes purse with original box, receipt and dustbag. Didn't use it at all and it was a fairly popular bag. They offered $900... 
I didn't even bother selling it because I rather had it sit in my closet. Luckily I ended up using the bag and loving it. I was going to try to sell on eBay if I didn't love it, because at least I'd make my money back.


----------



## Kathleen37

vernis-lover said:


> Thank you.  I've never heard of them.  I am in the UK though and know neither FP or Yoogis have an issue with that (I have to pay myself to ship items to them, that's the only downside).



Have you looked at https://www.npnbags.co.uk      ??

Absolute pleasure to deal with. I've used them to buy and sell a lot.


----------



## vernis-lover

Kathleen37 said:


> Have you looked at https://www.npnbags.co.uk      ??
> 
> Absolute pleasure to deal with. I've used them to buy and sell a lot.


Didn't have a positive experience with her when she first started out to be honest.


----------



## vernis-lover

caannie said:


> Yeah, whoever is doing the quotes this week is pretty cheap. I have a like new item that retailed for $2295 that they offered $475 for. I know they will list it for $995 or more. I think it has something to do with a computer determining past sale values. Yoogiscloset offered a lot more on this item, BTW.


Yoogis offered 840.  Quite a difference!


----------



## caannie

vernis-lover said:


> Yoogis offered 840.  Quite a difference!


I'm thinking Fashionphile depends too highly on their computer algorithm to determine value and doesn't have enough human beings evaluating items. This is true in both the case of low-ball offers for rare older items and too high offers for items going for much less on other sites. I've accepted offers for items that they later resold for more than double my offer, and also been paid more for an item then it eventually sold for. Nothing replaces human evaluation.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I just submitted 3 LV items. Two of them in pristine condition. You can't even tell I used those them. Probably because I only used a couple times. LOL!  Not to mention the colors were popular but discontinued. The third one I used quite alot but still looked great and LV still sells. Yoogi's low balled me on all of them. FP wouldn't even take the 2 that were like new. I didn't realize a computer decided.


----------



## fabuleux

Freak4Coach said:


> I just submitted 3 LV items. Two of them in pristine condition. You can't even tell I used those them. Probably because I only used a couple times. LOL!  Not to mention the colors were popular but discontinued. The third one I used quite alot but still looked great and LV still sells. Yoogi's low balled me on all of them. FP wouldn't even take the 2 that were like new. I didn't realize a computer decided.


What were the two items FP didn’t want?


----------



## caannie

fabuleux said:


> What were the two items FP didn’t want?


I'm curious too!


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> What were the two items FP didn’t want?


Not the same poster but they won’t buy my Boetie “until the winter” because they say it has glazing issues. Lol what??


----------



## k5ml3k

What’s the longest you guys had to wait for a payout? Normally they’re fairly quick once they’ve received the item but they’ve had mine for about a week now and it still says processing...thank you!


----------



## caannie

k5ml3k said:


> What’s the longest you guys had to wait for a payout? Normally they’re fairly quick once they’ve received the item but they’ve had mine for about a week now and it still says processing...thank you!


It depends. If they receive something on a Thursday or Friday sometimes it can take a week with the weekend in the middle. I just got a very fast payout for a couple of items received Thursday, but at the same time I have a purchase I returned that I'm still waiting for an acknowledgement for from the same day.


----------



## MAGJES

k5ml3k said:


> What’s the longest you guys had to wait for a payout? Normally they’re fairly quick once they’ve received the item but they’ve had mine for about a week now and it still says processing...thank you!


Lately mine have been taking more than a week. Probably depends on the brand.  I sent Hermes the last time and I think they take longer to authenticate.


----------



## Postyco

Does the title of this thread bother/confuse anyone else?? It started off as this aggressive anti fashionphile thread that’s turned into 100+ pages of general questions and comments.


----------



## snibor

k5ml3k said:


> What’s the longest you guys had to wait for a payout? Normally they’re fairly quick once they’ve received the item but they’ve had mine for about a week now and it still says processing...thank you!



I receive check by mail. Anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks. Never had a problem. I was told wait 3 weeks before asking for a duplicate check.


----------



## snibor

Postyco said:


> Does the title of this thread bother/confuse anyone else?? It started off as this aggressive anti fashionphile thread that’s turned into 100+ pages of general questions and comments.



Nah I think it’s a good thing. Too many duplicate threads lately.  Still all related to fashionphile


----------



## jyyanks

Postyco said:


> Does the title of this thread bother/confuse anyone else?? It started off as this aggressive anti fashionphile thread that’s turned into 100+ pages of general questions and comments.



Yes it bothers me. It indicates that there are pages and pages of negative experiences with fashionphile when in fact it’s just a general fashionphile thread. I wish the mods would change it b


----------



## Postyco

jyyanks said:


> Yes it bothers me. It indicates that there are pages and pages of negative experiences with fashionphile when in fact it’s just a general fashionphile thread. I wish the mods would change it b


That’s what I initially thought as well! I was like what’s going on with fashionphile ?!


----------



## MAGJES

jyyanks said:


> Yes it bothers me. It indicates that there are pages and pages of negative experiences with fashionphile when in fact it’s just a general fashionphile thread. I wish the mods would change it b


I agree.


----------



## BeenBurned

jyyanks said:


> Yes it bothers me. It indicates that there are pages and pages of negative experiences with fashionphile when in fact it’s just a general fashionphile thread. I wish the mods would change it b


I wonder if requesting a mod to change the title to "What are your experiences with Fashionphile?" might go anywhere.


----------



## caannie

jyyanks said:


> Yes it bothers me. It indicates that there are pages and pages of negative experiences with fashionphile when in fact it’s just a general fashionphile thread. I wish the mods would change it


There are pages and pages of both complaints and good experiences and general information. But it's a lot to read if you are trying to find answers.


----------



## ML_chanel

Has anyone had glitches with their website lately? I noticed that items that I had been following that come back into stock are not reappearing in my followed items. Also, when I unfollowed an item and then decided to refollow it, it would no longer appear in my saved items. I think they’re making updates to the site as now items have a sold sign in the followed list so maybe they’re continuing to work on it? Just wondering if anyone else had the same experience.


----------



## kemilia

mimi_buckley said:


> Has anyone had glitches with their website lately? I noticed that items that I had been following that come back into stock are not reappearing in my followed items. Also, when I unfollowed an item and then decided to refollow it, it would no longer appear in my saved items. I think they’re making updates to the site as now items have a sold sign in the followed list so maybe they’re continuing to work on it? Just wondering if anyone else had the same experience.


Me too. There is an item that I want to follow but the "follow" click isn't working in my "Following" dashboard, though when I go back to see it on the entire site, it shows that the little heart is filled in (which means I am following it). I noticed the "sold" sign too, better than it just disappearing, I guess.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I’ve been having trouble all week with their site too. Following isn’t working, and I get logged off constantly. I didn’t get an email notifying me my quote was ready either. 



mimi_buckley said:


> Has anyone had glitches with their website lately? I noticed that items that I had been following that come back into stock are not reappearing in my followed items. Also, when I unfollowed an item and then decided to refollow it, it would no longer appear in my saved items. I think they’re making updates to the site as now items have a sold sign in the followed list so maybe they’re continuing to work on it? Just wondering if anyone else had the same experience.


----------



## k5ml3k

caannie said:


> It depends. If they receive something on a Thursday or Friday sometimes it can take a week with the weekend in the middle. I just got a very fast payout for a couple of items received Thursday, but at the same time I have a purchase I returned that I'm still waiting for an acknowledgement for from the same day.





MAGJES said:


> Lately mine have been taking more than a week. Probably depends on the brand.  I sent Hermes the last time and I think they take longer to authenticate.



Thank you guys!


----------



## ML_chanel

kemilia said:


> Me too. There is an item that I want to follow but the "follow" click isn't working in my "Following" dashboard, though when I go back to see it on the entire site, it shows that the little heart is filled in (which means I am following it). I noticed the "sold" sign too, better than it just disappearing, I guess.





lizzy_bennett said:


> I’ve been having trouble all week with their site too. Following isn’t working, and I get logged off constantly. I didn’t get an email notifying me my quote was ready either.



Glad to know I’m not the only one having issues, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeenBurned

Postyco said:


> Does the title of this thread bother/confuse anyone else?? It started off as this aggressive anti fashionphile thread that’s turned into 100+ pages of general questions and comments.





jyyanks said:


> Yes it bothers me. It indicates that there are pages and pages of negative experiences with fashionphile when in fact it’s just a general fashionphile thread. I wish the mods would change it b





MAGJES said:


> I agree.





BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if requesting a mod to change the title to "What are your experiences with Fashionphile?" might go anywhere.


 And the title has been changed! 

Thank you mods!


----------



## Postyco

Does Yoogis really only let you submit 2 photos Fashionphile let’s you do like 8??


----------



## quinna

Postyco said:


> Does Yoogis really only let you submit 2 photos Fashionphile let’s you do like 8??


Yeah, it's always bugged me that yoogi's only takes two. I end up sending at least one composite photo with 4 or more pictures just to point out any relevant flaws if necessary. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## kemilia

Recently there was a bag on FP that had been hot stamped, described as such in the description, but no pic of the stamp (believe me, I had my eyeballs right up to my screen looking). 

I emailed them and a few days later they sent me good pics of the stamp. My "complaint" is that they should have showed the stamp since they described it, but they did send me pics. I didn't get the bag, I think someone else did, but I did a lot of research on how to remove hot stamping so I am ready for the next one!


----------



## nicole0612

kemilia said:


> Recently there was a bag on FP that had been hot stamped, described as such in the description, but no pic of the stamp (believe me, I had my eyeballs right up to my screen looking).
> 
> I emailed them and a few days later they sent me good pics of the stamp. My "complaint" is that they should have showed the stamp since they described it, but they did send me pics. I didn't get the bag, I think someone else did, but I did a lot of research on how to remove hot stamping so I am ready for the next one!



You should start/add to a thread on this! I would love to know how. I have some SLG stamped with my initials from my maiden name  Thanks!


----------



## kemilia

nicole0612 said:


> You should start/add to a thread on this! I would love to know how. I have some SLG stamped with my initials from my maiden name  Thanks!


I googled something like "removing hot stamping" and "removing hot stamping from vachetta leather" and quite a few threads popped up, and many were here in the Purse Blog, videos too. Do a search, removing initials can be done!


----------



## Freak4Coach

kemilia said:


> I googled something like "removing hot stamping" and "removing hot stamping from vachetta leather" and quite a few threads popped up, and many were here in the Purse Blog, videos too. Do a search, removing initials can be done!



I've been successful in getting the color off. I just used a sticky tape and applied then pulled it off and repeated until all the color was removed. I had no damage to the leather. I wasn't able to get the actual imprint into the leather out. Were you able to do that?


----------



## nicole0612

kemilia said:


> I googled something like "removing hot stamping" and "removing hot stamping from vachetta leather" and quite a few threads popped up, and many were here in the Purse Blog, videos too. Do a search, removing initials can be done!





Freak4Coach said:


> I've been successful in getting the color off. I just used a sticky tape and applied then pulled it off and repeated until all the color was removed. I had no damage to the leather. I wasn't able to get the actual imprint into the leather out. Were you able to do that?



Thank you both. I think I remember have seeing some threads about removing the stamp imprint using an iron, but I would be nervous to do that.


----------



## Freak4Coach

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both. I think I remember have seeing some threads about removing the stamp imprint using an iron, but I would be nervous to do that.


 
Oh I wouldn't use any heat but that's just me, especially if it's canvas. The tape worked perfect. It just took some time and patience.


----------



## kemilia

Freak4Coach said:


> I've been successful in getting the color off. I just used a sticky tape and applied then pulled it off and repeated until all the color was removed. I had no damage to the leather. I wasn't able to get the actual imprint into the leather out. Were you able to do that?


One thread said they used an iron on vachetta. Since it was heat stamped and heat made the imprint, the heat might (and did) remove the imprint mostly. Here's the link I read:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-how-to-remove-hotstamp-smokey-smell.833459/


----------



## kemilia

Other threads for heat stamp removal were for initials that were on the leather like on an agenda. Those removal methods used lotion, the bigger end of a toothpick and a LOT of patience, but it worked. Obviously you wouldn't use lotion on vachetta, the tape method to remove the gold stamp, the iron on LOW brings the imprinting back up (mostly) to the original level of the leather.


----------



## Susimoo

Deleted


----------



## gillianna

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both. I think I remember have seeing some threads about removing the stamp imprint using an iron, but I would be nervous to do that.


A iron over a piece of cotton and parchment paper on top may work.  I removed the color of a heatstamp with a qtip and nail polish remover on a blue leather Gucci purse.  Took about one minute.


----------



## kemilia

gillianna said:


> A iron over a piece of cotton and parchment paper on top may work.  I removed the color of a heatstamp with a qtip and nail polish remover on a blue leather Gucci purse.  Took about one minute.


I remember a long time ago I lived in an apartment with the worst crappy green carpeting and i spilled candle wax on it. Someone told me to place a few pieces of paper towel over the wax and then place a warm iron on the toweling. It melted the wax and the paper towel absorbed it and the carpeting was fine--it may have been my first "OMG, I can fix something!" living-on-my-own moment. Some day I will attack a heat stamp with my trusty iron.


----------



## BeenBurned

kemilia said:


> Some day I will attack a heat stamp with my trusty iron.


What's an "iron?" LOL!

If it doesn't come out of the dryer smooth and wrinkle-free, I don't buy it!


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> What's an "iron?" LOL!
> 
> If it doesn't come out of the dryer smooth and wrinkle-free, I don't buy it!


LOL. We still have an iron, but I think our ironing board was yardsaled long ago.

As far as heatstamping goes, I've removed several by just gently scraping off the color with a metal letter opener and lifting it off with tape. I haven't tried to remove the indention with an iron yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> LOL. We still have an iron, but I think our ironing board was yardsaled long ago.
> 
> As far as heatstamping goes, I've removed several by just gently scraping off the color with a metal letter opener and lifting it off with tape. I haven't tried to remove the indention with an iron yet.


We have an iron. I just don't use it. DH uses it if he thinks his shirts aren't as wrinkle-free as I think they are.


----------



## kemilia

I still have an iron, sometimes I just press the collar of a shirt so it looks nice, I'm ok with the rest of the shirt looking kinda wrinkly, but not the collar. 

I use a little ironing table-top board I got at IKEA, but I dragged home my mom's ancient and HEAVY ironing board when cleaning out her house. Don't use it, but I HAD to have it! Maybe I can start a heat stamp removal service some day--hand out my removal-biz card outside LV stores!


----------



## Freak4Coach

kemilia said:


> One thread said they used an iron on vachetta. Since it was heat stamped and heat made the imprint, the heat might (and did) remove the imprint mostly. Here's the link I read:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-how-to-remove-hotstamp-smokey-smell.833459/



That one looks pretty good! Probably depends on how deep the impression is. I wish I had before and after pics of the one I did. Couldn't really tell it was there. If you try the iron, would love to see before and after shots.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

So, I had to wait until I officially received my buyout money. I purchased an Hermes Jypsiere over the summer for just over $4000. Loved it at first, but getting in and out of it slowly had it sitting on my shelf more and more. I went back to my faithful Chanels. I started thinking about using the sell back option FP offers. Then I thought, why not ask for quotes from Yoogis and FP? Couldn’t hurt to ask. Yoogis low balled me for a couple grand. FP actually offered me $800 more then what they would have given me to sell it back to them. Yes please!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My purchase arrived damaged today. It *was* brand new when I bought it, lol. They packed an LV MM item in a box meant for a nano item, basically. It was forced into that small no-depth box and had no padding at all. Their service has plummeted as their prices have increased.


----------



## Dluvch

Has anyone ever had an experience where the box sent to fashionphile was lost.  I used their label to ship my items I am selling and ups lost the box.  I’m freaking out.


----------



## kemilia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My purchase arrived damaged today. It *was* brand new when I bought it, lol. They packed an LV MM item in a box meant for a nano item, basically. It was forced into that small no-depth box and had no padding at all. Their service has plummeted as their prices have increased.
> 
> View attachment 4269468
> View attachment 4269469
> View attachment 4269470


I don't see any damage, just the squished area. If you stuff it, it would maybe ok after a while? LV speedys do come folded flat from LV and they take a little while to "fluff" out. But maybe I'm missing the damage, like cracks in the canvas or leather.


----------



## caannie

Dluvch said:


> Has anyone ever had an experience where the box sent to fashionphile was lost.  I used their label to ship my items I am selling and ups lost the box.  I’m freaking out.


You need to call Fashionphile, and tell them that tracking shows your package is lost. They will file a claim with UPS for it. I have no idea when they will pay you for it. The time it happened to me it was one item out of a delivered box that vanished.


----------



## BeenBurned

Dluvch said:


> Has anyone ever had an experience where the box sent to fashionphile was lost.  I used their label to ship my items I am selling and ups lost the box.  I’m freaking out.





caannie said:


> You need to call Fashionphile, and tell them that tracking shows your package is lost. They will file a claim with UPS for it. I have no idea when they will pay you for it. The time it happened to me it was one item out of a delivered box that vanished.


I'd expect that @Dluvch would have an easier time to prove a loss since tracking will prove it, whereas you (@caannie) had to convince them that their careless or negligent employees misplaced/stole/lost one of your items. 

Good luck, Dluvch!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kemilia said:


> I don't see any damage, just the squished area. If you stuff it, it would maybe ok after a while? LV speedys do come folded flat from LV and they take a little while to "fluff" out. But maybe I'm missing the damage, like cracks in the canvas or leather.


It's a leather/canvas structured bag with feet, so it's not a style meant to be folded or flattened a la speedy/NF. It was 2K, so yeah... it went back immediately. I doubt anyone who received this would think to keep it. The condition is clearly not new and clearly damaged. The box was bulging when I got it and had no room inside for any padding or their confetti - maybe with the holiday rush they ran out of boxes there. I posted several months ago, too - they sent me a cashmere scarf crushed up in a box meant for a continental wallet. They definitely need some more training in their shipping dept. I wrote to them right away but it doesn't really matter what they say, the item went back within a few hours.


----------



## kemilia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a leather/canvas structured bag with feet, so it's not a style meant to be folded or flattened a la speedy/NF. It was 2K, so yeah... it went back immediately. I doubt anyone who received this would think to keep it. The condition is clearly not new and clearly damaged. The box was bulging when I got it and had no room inside for any padding or their confetti - maybe with the holiday rush they ran out of boxes there. I posted several months ago, too - they sent me a cashmere scarf crushed up in a box meant for a continental wallet. They definitely need some more training in their shipping dept. I wrote to them right away but it doesn't really matter what they say, the item went back within a few hours.


Definitely return, it's not new and that's what you were expecting. And add on the poor packaging and squishing--sad. 

Everything I've ever gotten had the confetti and sometimes a nail file. I would call them, if I were you, and let them know how the bag arrived and everything. I spoke to them this week, nothing they did bad (UPS is telling me a story and I wanted to verify that they,UPS, were not being honest, ie, lying) and FP was very helpful.


----------



## xincinsin

There's a post on the Bags forum about Fashionphile selling the OP's stolen bag while the case was still under investigation by the police.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stolen-dior-bag-my-story-with-fashionphile-and-ebay.1001155/


----------



## BeenBurned

xincinsin said:


> There's a post on the Bags forum about Fashionphile selling the OP's stolen bag while the case was still under investigation by the police.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stolen-dior-bag-my-story-with-fashionphile-and-ebay.1001155/


Fashionphile should be ashamed of themselves. Whether there's miscommunication between FP and the PD or if FP made an "honest" mistake in selling it, she needs to make the rightful owner of the bag whole. It wasn't her property to sell.


----------



## jellyv

kemilia said:


> I don't see any damage, just the squished area. If you stuff it, it would maybe ok after a while? LV speedys do come folded
> 
> But maybe I'm missing the damage,



Yes, you missed clear damage—shocking to see this bag looking this way. Clearly FP ruined it. This bag is not stored or sold flat like a  Speedy. Its structured shape is integral to its appeal and value.

CC, you were certainly right to send it back.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jellyv said:


> Yes, you missed clear damage—shocking to see this bag looking this way. Clearly FP ruined it. This bag is not stored or sold flat like a  Speedy. Its structured shape is integral to its appeal and value.
> 
> CC, you were certainly right to send it back.


They sent me a really nice apology letter accepting blame and said they spoke with shipping and passed the pictures along to that manager. I ordered something else this week and in the "shipping note" box I added Please use a big box - and they did.. I got something else today   Unfortunately, they relisted the bag with the "new" pictures so I hope they magically fixed it.


----------



## kadya

They offered me $3300 for a brand new, still-wrapped small Chanel black caviar boy. That identical bag in identical condition just got listed on their website for $4895. So their offer was 67% of total selling price. So much for “our base fee is 70% but you keep 85% above 3000”.

I asked if they would reconsider to approx $3700 based on their listed tiers and pricing of the other bag and they denied it. They’ll still make over $1000 off of it when it sells. Last time I asked and showed other identical items they had listed to their team they were quick to offer me a commensurate buyout. Disappointed.


----------



## Carson123

Just got a quote from FP... does anyone know how long it’s good for? Still trying to decide as it’s about $200 less than what I would’ve wanted.


----------



## Styleanyone

About 30 days


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kadya said:


> They offered me $3300 for a brand new, still-wrapped small Chanel black caviar boy. That identical bag in identical condition just got listed on their website for $4895. So their offer was 67% of total selling price. So much for “our base fee is 70% but you keep 85% above 3000”.
> 
> I asked if they would reconsider to approx $3700 based on their listed tiers and pricing of the other bag and they denied it. They’ll still make over $1000 off of it when it sells. Last time I asked and showed other identical items they had listed to their team they were quick to offer me a commensurate buyout. Disappointed.


Where is “our base fee is 70% but you keep 85% above 3000” on their site? I used to consign with them and never saw this. They do buyouts instead now between 50% and 65% of the item's resale value, so 67% is higher than what they state.


----------



## kadya

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Where is “our base fee is 70% but you keep 85% above 3000” on their site? I used to consign with them and never saw this. They do buyouts instead now between 50% and 65% of the item's resale value, so 67% is higher than what they state.



On their website.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kadya said:


> On their website.
> 
> View attachment 4282805


thanks for posting. that's interesting because as far as i know that info. is for consignment and they stopped consignment to focus on buyouts. they can offer much less that way.


----------



## kadya

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for posting. that's interesting because as far as i know that info. is for consignment and they stopped consignment to focus on buyouts. they can offer much less that way.



Makes sense. I wish they would change their wording on their website if they changed their fee structure; I was expecting about 10% more based on that.


----------



## Styleanyone

I usually like the buyout option because I get the $ faster as compare to consign. Also because consignment does not get a lot more $ and you have to wait till it sells.
Also beware of the consignment quote you get, you need to consider the potential discount 10/20/30% FP has for 30/60/90 days if it doesn’t sell within first 30 days but they also have some items never offer discount even it has been in the site for more than 90 days). I sold my H bag in 20% lower than the original quote that I got. FP takes the usual cut and gave me the remaining $.
I recommend- compare the buyout and consign options before selling.


----------



## nicole0612

kadya said:


> They offered me $3300 for a brand new, still-wrapped small Chanel black caviar boy. That identical bag in identical condition just got listed on their website for $4895. So their offer was 67% of total selling price. So much for “our base fee is 70% but you keep 85% above 3000”.
> 
> I asked if they would reconsider to approx $3700 based on their listed tiers and pricing of the other bag and they denied it. They’ll still make over $1000 off of it when it sells. Last time I asked and showed other identical items they had listed to their team they were quick to offer me a commensurate buyout. Disappointed.



My first item was just listed (I was given the consignment option only) for $8950 and I was quoted $7150 for my portion, so that is about 80% overall. I think maybe the “85% over $3000” refers to their complex formula, xx% for the first $xx, then xx% for the next $xx etc. I was just thinking I should look for an online calculator for this equation because it is tedious to do by hand.


----------



## nicole0612

Sorry, I see someone already posted the chart


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for posting. that's interesting because as far as i know that info. is for consignment and they stopped consignment to focus on buyouts. they can offer much less that way.



That’s so strange. I sent them my first two items and the only option was consignment. I wish I had a buyout option.


----------



## nicole0612

Styleanyone said:


> I usually like the buyout option because I get the $ faster as compare to consign. Also because consignment does not get a lot more $ and you have to wait till it sells.
> Also beware of the consignment quote you get, you need to consider the potential discount 10/20/30% FP has for 30/60/90 days if it doesn’t sell within first 30 days but they also have some items never offer discount even it has been in the site for more than 90 days). I sold my H bag in 20% lower than the original quote that I got. FP takes the usual cut and gave me the remaining $.
> I recommend- compare the buyout and consign options before selling.



This is concerning. I just sent them 2 Birkins. I thought they would not discount Birkin or Kelly bags without consulting the consigner first. Did you receive any notification before the discount?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> That’s so strange. I sent them my first two items and the only option was consignment. I wish I had a buyout option.


I haven't been offered consignment in over a full year. Only buyouts. I really thought consignment was done. The last consignment offer I had from them was in early 2017. I sell just Chanel/LV/Hermes. for reference.


----------



## Styleanyone

nicole0612 said:


> This is concerning. I just sent them 2 Birkins. I thought they would not discount Birkin or Kelly bags without consulting the consigner first. Did you receive any notification before the discount?


No notification on discount. I noticed on the discount on H bags on the site but the quote I got only has one price so  I called them to inquire about the discount % concern before sending the bag.  You can call them to confirm.


----------



## nicole0612

Styleanyone said:


> No notification on discount. I noticed on the discount on H bags on the site but the quote I got only has one price so  I called them to inquire about the discount % concern before sending the bag.  You can call them to confirm.



Thank you, I will give them a call!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

nicole0612 said:


> That’s so strange. I sent them my first two items and the only option was consignment. I wish I had a buyout option.



Maybe they have a quota or cash flow limitation on how many buyouts they can do at any given time, and if you send something once they have passed that (esp a big ticket item like a birkin), they only offer you the consignment option.  I know I sought a quote about a year ago and when I called to ask about consignment they said they were moving away from it (although they didn't officially say stopping it).


----------



## nicole0612

I just called to get an update. Apparently, they still offer consignment and buyout options, the difference is that now they only offer one choice - a consignment offer or a buy out offer, not both to choose from. They are mostly doing consignment for “Kellys, Birkins and Rolex watches”. I asked about items like VCA jewelry and Cartier Love bracelets and she said this would typically be buyout as well. Birkins and Kellys are discounted on the usual monthly schedule. I have watched their site in the past and some items never go on discount, regardless of how long they are listed, so I thought certain items were excluded, but it must be on a case-by-case basis. The fee is only $125 for early withdrawal, so I think if my Birkins get close to their discount date I will just pay the fee. This is probably common knowledge to most on this thread, but I didn’t know, so I will state for other new consignors that if someone pays with the layaway option, which is up to 60 days, they will not issue payment until the item has shipped. However, if the buyer returns the item it does not impact the pay out. That is a big advantage over other consignment sites.


----------



## MAGJES

I received a UPS notification that I have a Fashionphile delivery tomorrow on 12-19-18.
I am confused as I have not purchased anything!


----------



## jmaemonte

MAGJES said:


> I received a UPS notification that I have a Fashionphile delivery tomorrow on 12-19-18.
> I am confused as I have not purchased anything!



I just received a package from them and was very confused as I hadn’t ordered anything.  It was a fashionphile tote bag thanking me for being a loyal customer.


----------



## MAGJES

jmaemonte said:


> I just received a package from them and was very confused as I hadn’t ordered anything.  It was a fashionphile tote bag thanking me for being a loyal customer.


Lol. Good to know!  Thanks,


----------



## Styleanyone

The quotes that I got from FP are really low this time for brand new B35 and very good C24. As compare with previous quotes, I found their prices are getting lower. No buy out option only consignment. Anyone feels same?


----------



## Cismith

Styleanyone said:


> The quotes that I got from FP are really low this time for brand new B35 and very good C24. As compare with previous quotes, I found their prices are getting lower. No buy out option only consignment. Anyone feels same?



I’ve had great luck with eBay Authenticate.


----------



## onlyk

Styleanyone said:


> The quotes that I got from FP are really low this time for brand new B35 and very good C24. As compare with previous quotes, I found their prices are getting lower. No buy out option only consignment. Anyone feels same?


Yeah, same here! low price quote period I guess, well, understandable but too low would lose lots of money, I'm going to sit on my stuff and wait till summer comes.


----------



## onlyk

Styleanyone said:


> The quotes that I got from FP are really low this time for brand new B35 and very good C24. As compare with previous quotes, I found their prices are getting lower. No buy out option only consignment. Anyone feels same?


even only gave you consignment option for the Speedy 35? That's not an expensive bag, I meant not like thousands of dollars.


----------



## nicole0612

Styleanyone said:


> The quotes that I got from FP are really low this time for brand new B35 and very good C24. As compare with previous quotes, I found their prices are getting lower. No buy out option only consignment. Anyone feels same?



Yes, it is especially frustrating when you know they are items that people would really like to buy. Both of your items sound lovely. Both are desirable.
I just got a quote for a Cartier love cuff with all the paperwork, and their offer was $1900, which surprised me. I looked on their website and they are selling two; one for $4195 and the other for $4250. So this quote was below 50% of their selling price. I sent them my first consignments last month, 2 H bags and the offers were much more reasonable at that time.


----------



## CornishMon

My opinion.  Over priced not very good condition bags and low ball payouts.  I'm good.  Although I do not buy preloved.


----------



## 2cello

Oy.  I don’t really shop scarves but saw a cute idea for a twilly and went searching for it on the internet.  LV is selling the twilly for 180 and fashionphile has it for 225.  

They must rely on uneducated shoppers.   Although someone here once said they get a fair number of international shoppers who can’t get certain items in their area.


----------



## Styleanyone

FP used to be a good place for new or pre-loved items. There was  a time when their prices were reasonable and payout were higher than other resellers but starting last year, no longer this case. I still submit items from time to time just to see their quotes. I sold one B25 on my own and got more than they offered. Whenever the quotes are too low to consign with them, I will sell it on my own or go to others who offer more.


----------



## quinna

I'm starting to get pretty frustrated with how long the turn around time has gotten to be for payout once items are received and even for quotes. I've been waiting 9 days just for a quote,  and they have yet to answer two messages from me regarding this. They have also had two bags of mine since Wednesday, and they haven't even begun to process yet. I guess the moral of the story is don't send to Fashionphile anymore if you need your money quickly.


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone asked Fashionphile to reduce the price of their items? I have a couple of Hermès bags that I feel they have overpriced somewhat, because it seems that buyers on Fashionphile are just looking for a very low price/great deal. Do items just sit there for years if the price is too high and it’s not a discount-eligible item? I am new to selling my items here, so thanks for the input!


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone asked Fashionphile to reduce the price of their items? I have a couple of Hermès bags that I feel they have overpriced somewhat, because it seems that buyers on Fashionphile are just looking for a very low price/great deal. Do items just sit there for years if the price is too high and it’s not a discount-eligible item? I am new to selling my items here, so thanks for the input!


I thought they automatically lower the price every 30 days until the item is sold.


----------



## 2cello

They don’t do that with the popular Hermès bags.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> I thought they automatically lower the price every 30 days until the item is sold.





2cello said:


> They don’t do that with the popular Hermès bags.



Yes, with the most popular items (my only experience consigning with them is with Hermès bags) they are not discounted. I can update to add that I called and confirmed that my items would never be discounted by time on the site, so I requested a 10% discount of the price with no further discounts by time elapsed, and they updated the price for me.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I got a surprisingly fast quote from them this weekend. I submitted on Saturday, and received my quote within 24 hours on a Sunday. I wasn't expecting anything from them until Tuesday with the long holiday weekend. Did you get a confirmation email that they received your quote request?

I've always had good experiences with FP. Yoogis used to be my go-to, but they started severely low-balling me a few years back. Of course I wish I could get more for my items. But I'm willing to give FP their cut so I don't have to deal with Ebay. I try to look at the money I lose as a renter's fee.



quinna said:


> I'm starting to get pretty frustrated with how long the turn around time has gotten to be for payout once items are received and even for quotes. I've been waiting 9 days just for a quote,  and they have yet to answer two messages from me regarding this. They have also had two bags of mine since Wednesday, and they haven't even begun to process yet. I guess the moral of the story is don't send to Fashionphile anymore if you need your money quickly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

FP have really dropped the ball with regards to their so called expert authenticators.  SMH.

This Thread in the Chloe' Forum. 

Link:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fashionphile-is-selling-this-fake-i-returned.1002672/


----------



## Clifmar

I’ve been buying and selling with FP since 2016. Prices were fair, I would almost recoup what was spent and got a great deal on some amazing items. Recently though I sent them a Chloé drew which they told me wasn’t authentic even though it was, then turned around and told me they made a mistake it was authentic which was concerning as far as their authentication goes. I sold them 2 neverfulls recently, I was offered the same amount for both even though one was mm and one was gm. The mm was from 2014 and the gm was from August of 2018 and was less than a year old. I bought a discontinued LV world tour wallet from them and it was listed as excellent condition with no notes other than scratches. When I received it however, it was so stiff as though it had never been used or opened. It was nearly impossible to get cards in and out. I went back and forth on what to do since I felt the stiffness was so severe it should have been mentioned. I love the world tour wallet though so I decided to keep it and it’s been softening with use but I worried about it leading to canvas cracking. Overall I’m recommending them less often and using them less often. I’m a big fan of the reetzy Facebook groups. Everyone on there is a pleasure to deal with and I’ve never had an experience there that I wasn’t 100% satisfied with, unlike fashionphile.


----------



## BeenBurned

Clifmar said:


> I bought a discontinued LV world tour wallet from them and* it was listed as excellent condition *with no notes other than scratches. When I received it however, it was so stiff *as though it had never been used or opened.* It was nearly impossible to get cards in and out. I went back and forth on what to do since I felt the stiffness was so severe it should have been mentioned. I love the world tour wallet though so I decided to keep it and it’s been softening with use but I worried about it leading to canvas cracking.


This made me laugh! 

Do I understand correctly? 

It was described as used/excellent condition but seemed new and unused? 

I've never heard someone complain that something was better than described!


----------



## Clifmar

BeenBurned said:


> This made me laugh!
> 
> Do I understand correctly?
> 
> It was described as used/excellent condition but seemed new and unused?
> 
> I've never heard someone complain that something was better than described!


It’s not a complaint that it was listed as excellent and seemed new it was that they didn’t list something that seemed like it should have been noted as part of condition. It was very very stiff. I was afraid the canvas was going to crack.


----------



## Clifmar

BeenBurned said:


> This made me laugh!
> 
> Do I understand correctly?
> 
> It was described as used/excellent condition but seemed new and unused?
> 
> I've never heard someone complain that something was better than described!


It wasn’t better than described it was just missing characteristics in its description. . I think the lack of use lead to the condition of it being stiff


BeenBurned said:


> This made me laugh!
> 
> Do I understand correctly?
> 
> It was described as used/excellent condition but seemed new and unused?
> 
> I've never heard someone complain that something was better than described!


Also lack of use, being left in the box, etc. can actually lead to certain kinds of damage. Leather can dry out, canvas can dry out. It’s not always a good thing!


----------



## Postyco

Clifmar said:


> I’ve been buying and selling with FP since 2016. Prices were fair, I would almost recoup what was spent and got a great deal on some amazing items. Recently though I sent them a Chloé drew which they told me wasn’t authentic even though it was, then turned around and told me they made a mistake it was authentic which was concerning as far as their authentication goes. I sold them 2 neverfulls recently, I was offered the same amount for both even though one was mm and one was gm. The mm was from 2014 and the gm was from August of 2018 and was less than a year old. I bought a discontinued LV world tour wallet from them and it was listed as excellent condition with no notes other than scratches. When I received it however, it was so stiff as though it had never been used or opened. It was nearly impossible to get cards in and out. I went back and forth on what to do since I felt the stiffness was so severe it should have been mentioned. I love the world tour wallet though so I decided to keep it and it’s been softening with use but I worried about it leading to canvas cracking. Overall I’m recommending them less often and using them less often. I’m a big fan of the reetzy Facebook groups. Everyone on there is a pleasure to deal with and I’ve never had an experience there that I wasn’t 100% satisfied with, unlike fashionphile.


The CC slots on new LV wallets are always extremely stiff because, it’s new. As you have noticed they do loosen up with time and wear and has nothing to do with the canvas. They probably did not mention the “stiffness” because it’s normal.


----------



## Clifmar

Postyco said:


> The CC slots on new LV wallets are always extremely stiff because, it’s new. As you have noticed they do loosen up with time and wear and has nothing to do with the canvas. They probably did not mention the “stiffness” because it’s normal.


Well that’s good to know. I had another LV wallet and the card slots were totally different so that’s not what I expected. Without that I’ve still had enough kind of just ok experiences with FP more recently.


----------



## MAGJES

Clifmar said:


> I’ve been buying and selling with FP since 2016. Prices were fair, I would almost recoup what was spent and got a great deal on some amazing items. Recently though I sent them a Chloé drew which they told me wasn’t authentic even though it was, then turned around and told me they made a mistake it was authentic which was concerning as far as their authentication goes. I sold them 2 neverfulls recently, I was offered the same amount for both even though one was mm and one was gm. The mm was from 2014 and the gm was from August of 2018 and was less than a year old. I bought a discontinued LV world tour wallet from them and it was listed as excellent condition with no notes other than scratches. When I received it however, it was so stiff as though it had never been used or opened. It was nearly impossible to get cards in and out. I went back and forth on what to do since I felt the stiffness was so severe it should have been mentioned. I love the world tour wallet though so I decided to keep it and it’s been softening with use but I worried about it leading to canvas cracking. Overall I’m recommending them less often and using them less often. I’m a big fan of the reetzy Facebook groups. Everyone on there is a pleasure to deal with and I’ve never had an experience there that I wasn’t 100% satisfied with, unlike fashionphile.


NOT a fan of the Reezy FaceBook groups.  Members on there stole my photos and used them to sell their bags.
Don’t get me started on those administrators. I’ll just say.....Things are not always as they seem......


----------



## kimbermeme

I just received my first purchase from Fashionphile and the interior is not as described 
	

		
			
		

		
	




First picture is the listing, second picture is after opening 
I'm contacting them tomorrow morning, in the mean time I've contacted Chloe to see if this is a known issue or anything with the bag!


----------



## SWlife

I’m a fan and have been for several years. No bad experiences at all. But I’m pretty easy to please.


----------



## MamaSleepy

kimbermeme said:


> I just received my first purchase from Fashionphile and the interior is not as described
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347842
> View attachment 4347843
> 
> First picture is the listing, second picture is after opening
> I'm contacting them tomorrow morning, in the mean time I've contacted Chloe to see if this is a known issue or anything with the bag!


Please keep us updated - I hope it all works out in your favor.


----------



## jyyanks

nicole0612 said:


> I just called to get an update. Apparently, they still offer consignment and buyout options, the difference is that now they only offer one choice - a consignment offer or a buy out offer, not both to choose from. They are mostly doing consignment for “Kellys, Birkins and Rolex watches”. I asked about items like VCA jewelry and Cartier Love bracelets and she said this would typically be buyout as well. Birkins and Kellys are discounted on the usual monthly schedule. I have watched their site in the past and some items never go on discount, regardless of how long they are listed, so I thought certain items were excluded, but it must be on a case-by-case basis. The fee is only $125 for early withdrawal, so I think if my Birkins get close to their discount date I will just pay the fee. This is probably common knowledge to most on this thread, but I didn’t know, so I will state for other new consignors that if someone pays with the layaway option, which is up to 60 days, they will not issue payment until the item has shipped. However, if the buyer returns the item it does not impact the pay out. That is a big advantage over other consignment sites.


 
Thanks for the info.  I asked for a quote on my Gris T Kelly and it was consignment only. They also priced it relatively low for the condition it was in.  I ended up sending it to Ann's but it's been sitting there.  I think part of it is the fact that their search function is absolutely terrible.


----------



## jyyanks

Styleanyone said:


> The quotes that I got from FP are really low this time for brand new B35 and very good C24. As compare with previous quotes, I found their prices are getting lower. No buy out option only consignment. Anyone feels same?


 Yes - same thing on a pristine Kelly 32.  I ended up sending to Ann's though if it doesn't sell, I'll either keep it or try The RealReal


----------



## buffalogal

Different perspective on FP - I have sold several Hermes items (most expensive was a 36cm leather Garden Party ... otherwise jewelry I didn’t want to mess with selling myself) and for me, they were the highest price received by far compared to other sites. Haven’t tried Ann’s. I have bought a few items from FP also - all were way better than described. So I guess YMMV!


----------



## kimbermeme

MamaSleepy said:


> Please keep us updated - I hope it all works out in your favor.



I ended up having to filing a claim with PayPal. I called Fashionphile with the concern and the girl on the phone told me I should "be aware of all damages that may occur..." Excuse me??? I should be aware that some damage may be undisclosed and I just need to accept that? I told her I would file a claim with PayPal and she said "good luck with that one we don't accept returns [on bags without the purchase tag]."

PayPal ruled in my favor


----------



## theclassic

in the last few months I have sold a handful of bags to them. Their quotes have been substantially higher than Yoogis or Rebag. On the flip / buying side, I have found that the prices and description accuracy of Rebag is much better.


----------



## LemonDrop

This is my first time selling on anything but Ebay.  I hope it's ok to post quotes on here. I am just trying to decide if I made the right decision.  I was offered by Fashionfile $400 for my Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessories in Damier Ebene which has been discontinued. The original price paid was $525. So I was happy with this and accepted. My second offer I declined.  It was a near perfect Neverfull MM Damier Ebene. It didn't have the pouch. They offered me $650. I thought that seemed low. Looking at the ones similar to mine that they were selling without the pouch they said "we will buy back at $900". So I was expecting closer to that. Shouldn't their buyback price be similar to what I should expect?  

Do you think I made good decisions in accepting the one and dealing the other?  Thank you.


----------



## ThisVNchick

LemonDrop said:


> This is my first time selling on anything but Ebay.  I hope it's ok to post quotes on here. I am just trying to decide if I made the right decision.  I was offered by Fashionfile $400 for my Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessories in Damier Ebene which has been discontinued. The original price paid was $525. So I was happy with this and accepted. My second offer I declined.  It was a near perfect Neverfull MM Damier Ebene. It didn't have the pouch. They offered me $650. I thought that seemed low. Looking at the ones similar to mine that they were selling without the pouch they said "we will buy back at $900". So I was expecting closer to that. Shouldn't their buyback price be similar to what I should expect?
> 
> Do you think I made good decisions in accepting the one and dealing the other?  Thank you.



Their quotes vary quite a bit and I feel like they low- balled you on both items (this is given that the items are in excellent condition). You might just need to wait for the quotes to expire and then submit a new one (if you’re not in need of the money ASAP). You’d be surprise how different the quotes can be. I have had a couple of items jump a couple hundred dollars the second time around! 

For the DE pochette, it’s a really hard to find item and I’ve sold mine to FP for $575. If you join those FB BST groups, sellers have their bags listed for above $600 (gently used) and they sell like hot cakes! I’ve see FP list them for $795 (not sure how much they sold the bag though). 

For the NF, I think $750 would have been a fair quote. I sell excellent condition NF sells for around the $900 range, so if FP paid $750 and then makes a 30% profit (that’s their consignment fee), it would put the item somewhere in the $900 range.


----------



## LemonDrop

ThisVNchick said:


> Their quotes vary quite a bit and I feel like they low- balled you on both items (this is given that the items are in excellent condition). You might just need to wait for the quotes to expire and then submit a new one (if you’re not in need of the money ASAP). You’d be surprise how different the quotes can be. I have had a couple of items jump a couple hundred dollars the second time around!
> 
> For the DE pochette, it’s a really hard to find item and I’ve sold mine to FP for $575. If you join those FB BST groups, sellers have their bags listed for above $600 (gently used) and they sell like hot cakes! I’ve see FP list them for $795 (not sure how much they sold the bag though).
> 
> For the NF, I think $750 would have been a fair quote. I sell excellent condition NF sells for around the $900 range, so if FP paid $750 and then makes a 30% profit (that’s their consignment fee), it would put the item somewhere in the $900 range.



thanks after your reply I decided to turn both down. I am not in desperate need of money. Honestly just trying to justify buying a new bag. I think I am going to play this game a bit more and hold out for a better offer. thanks for your very helpful reply.


----------



## DD101

quinna said:


> I'm starting to get pretty frustrated with how long the turn around time has gotten to be for payout once items are received and even for quotes. I've been waiting 9 days just for a quote,  and they have yet to answer two messages from me regarding this. They have also had two bags of mine since Wednesday, and they haven't even begun to process yet. I guess the moral of the story is don't send to Fashionphile anymore if you need your money quickly.



I sent off a bunch of stuff to FF, and in the past I'd have a quote the next day and the check a week later. Not this time. It took forever for them to get me a quote - the did send an automated message stating they were so very busy and apologized that it would take a bit longer to get me my quote. The quote came a few days later and it was a good one. I accepted. Then waited for the check.....and waited some more......2 weeks later I get an email telling me my check is being processed and is being sent. 

Not sure what's happening there....is she understaffed? Are they really that crazy busy? I have bought and sold to them for years and wasn't worried about my check being sent, but it really did take too long.....I should have the check this week....I hope!

They need to hire more people.


----------



## Anesthestia

I've had positive experiences with Fashionphile. Never emailed them before but I have called customer service and the person was incredibly prompt and helpful. Sold to them a couple times and was happy with it, and also bought a couple times. I just submitted 10 items for quotes a couple days ago and did get the quotes within the second day. Am planning to send in a few items with decent quotes but retook some photos and resubmitted via a new account-- hoping to get a higher quote!


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> This is my first time selling on anything but Ebay.  I hope it's ok to post quotes on here. I am just trying to decide if I made the right decision.  I was offered by Fashionfile $400 for my Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessories in Damier Ebene which has been discontinued. The original price paid was $525. So I was happy with this and accepted. My second offer I declined.  It was a near perfect Neverfull MM Damier Ebene. It didn't have the pouch. They offered me $650. I thought that seemed low. Looking at the ones similar to mine that they were selling without the pouch they said "we will buy back at $900". So I was expecting closer to that. Shouldn't their buyback price be similar to what I should expect?
> 
> Do you think I made good decisions in accepting the one and dealing the other?  Thank you.


What year was the Neverfull? $650 is low if it's in near perfect condition, does any of the corners turn black or show wear? Soiled inside? Hot stamped? Just curious.


----------



## LemonDrop

onlyk said:


> What year was the Neverfull? $650 is low if it's in near perfect condition, does any of the corners turn black or show wear? Soiled inside? Hot stamped? Just curious.



No it's near perfect. It's 2015. But I baby my bags and rarely use. I have probably used the bag a total of 40 days in 4 years. There are 2 small white marks inside from when I put my toothbrush case in it. So it's a bit of dried toothpaste. I'll post the pic.  There is no wear on the corners. No hot stamp.  No stains (well except the toothpaste). Fashionfile doesn't ask for the age or code so they didn't even know the age.


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> No it's near perfect. It's 2015. But I baby my bags and rarely use. I have probably used the bag a total of 40 days in 4 years. There are 2 small white marks inside from when I put my toothbrush case in it. So it's a bit of dried toothpaste. I'll post the pic.  There is no wear on the corners. No hot stamp.  No stains (well except the toothpaste). Fashionfile doesn't ask for the age or code so they didn't even know the age.


maybe they have too many neverfulls at the moment. I normally sells Neverfulls these type of classics like new ones on Craigslist around $1,000, well used around $700, damaged around 5 to 600. no pochette of course.


----------



## LemonDrop

@onlyk  I’m going to post pics. This is my first time selling on one of these sites. I’m sure most people think their bag is in the greatest of conditions and should be bought at preemo rate. But I really do think mine is in a great gently used condition. Would those white marks (toothpaste) make you not want to purchase? I’m curious. I really don’t know what is a fair offer.


----------



## LemonDrop

Here is the rest of the bag. Would you list this as gently used? I just took a few pics so you can get an idea. All four corners look exactly the same.


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> thanks after your reply I decided to turn both down. I am not in desperate need of money. Honestly just trying to justify buying a new bag. I think I am going to play this game a bit more and hold out for a better offer. thanks for your very helpful reply.


Frankly speaking, $400 buy out for PA in DE is a decent offer, because they have to resell it to make at least $150 profit to make it worth to buy out which puts that bag at $550 range, if in like new condition they probably will list it at $695.

quote of NF is low but reasonable after seeing your pictures, you could hold onto it (the white spots are nothing to me the bag over all look in great shape, but there are wear on the corners because thurned black. I would suggest you just sell it on your own while still using it till you gets the money worth for you to sell.

to me the NF I would list it as gently (or very gently used)


----------



## LemonDrop

thanks for all your help @onlyk


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> thanks for all your help @onlyk


You are very welcome! The market is a big swamp, some people would list this NF as brand new! or new! hahaha, depends on the seller and who you are selling it to, to newbies they would think this bag is brand new, to some people it would be considered gently used, some people only care about price, some people care about price plus the condition, so good luck with your sale!


----------



## MAGJES

DD101 said:


> I sent off a bunch of stuff to FF, and in the past I'd have a quote the next day and the check a week later. Not this time. It took forever for them to get me a quote - the did send an automated message stating they were so very busy and apologized that it would take a bit longer to get me my quote. The quote came a few days later and it was a good one. I accepted. Then waited for the check.....and waited some more......2 weeks later I get an email telling me my check is being processed and is being sent.
> 
> Not sure what's happening there....is she understaffed? Are they really that crazy busy? I have bought and sold to them for years and wasn't worried about my check being sent, but it really did take too long.....I should have the check this week....I hope!
> 
> They need to hire more people.


Just curious.....
Why did you send off before you had quotes?
I thought you had to submit pics online and receive a quote within 48 hrs? 
Are the quotes better if they have the bag in hand?


----------



## DD101

MAGJES said:


> Just curious.....
> Why did you send off before you had quotes?
> I thought you had to submit pics online and receive a quote within 48 hrs?
> Are the quotes better if they have the bag in hand?



Sorry I guess I was telling  the story out of turn. I was just starting by saying I did end up sending her a bunch of stuff......but before I sent it, it took forever to get the quotes.


----------



## MAGJES

DD101 said:


> Sorry I guess I was telling  the story out of turn. I was just starting by saying I did end up sending her a bunch of stuff......but before I sent it, it took forever to get the quotes.


Oh got it!
Oh no on the wait! 
It’s been awhile since I’ve requested a quote. Do not want to wait so long to hear back.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## DD101

MAGJES said:


> Oh got it!
> Oh no on the wait!
> It’s been awhile since I’ve requested a quote. Do not want to wait so long to hear back.
> Thanks for the info!



Yeah, waiting on the quotes was so strange to me, as there are other companies that will buy out or consign your designer goods - not good business practice to keep people waiting. And in the past I would get a quote the very next day from FF.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I want to get some opinion of my quote. I have a nearly new (8.5 out of 10) LV Alma PM in epi leather in a bright pink colour, 2015 stamp. Currently retails at $2160. I got a quote from FP of $550. Is this a reasonable quote? I have not sold any LV bags before and this will be the only 1 to sell and I am unfamiliar with the resell of LV bags. Any opinion will be highly appreciated!


----------



## caannie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I want to get some opinion of my quote. I have a nearly new (8.5 out of 10) LV Alma PM in epi leather in a bright pink colour, 2015 stamp. Currently retails at $2160. I got a quote from FP of $550. Is this a reasonable quote? I have not sold any LV bags before and this will be the only 1 to sell and I am unfamiliar with the resell of LV bags. Any opinion will be highly appreciated!


Personally I think it's a bit low. I think they use previous sales to determine quotes and don't look as closely as condition. I think the same bag on eBay would sell for closer to $950 but the only way to tell is to search for comparable sales on eBay and Yoogis as well.


----------



## chicinthecity777

caannie said:


> Personally I think it's a bit low. I think they use previous sales to determine quotes and don't look as closely as condition. I think the same bag on eBay would sell for closer to $950 but the only way to tell is to search for comparable sales on eBay and Yoogis as well.


Thank you for reply! Maybe it's worth getting a quote from Yoogis?


----------



## JadaStormy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I want to get some opinion of my quote. I have a nearly new (8.5 out of 10) LV Alma PM in epi leather in a bright pink colour, 2015 stamp. Currently retails at $2160. I got a quote from FP of $550. Is this a reasonable quote? I have not sold any LV bags before and this will be the only 1 to sell and I am unfamiliar with the resell of LV bags. Any opinion will be highly appreciated!



Unfortunately the resale value on epi is very low.  You'll probably get a similar offer from Yoogis, sometimes they offer a bit more for epi, but you won't get anywhere near 1/2 of current retail. For the biggest return you'd have to sell direct to the buyer on ebay or another platform.


----------



## Anesthestia

Hi guys! I wanted to update on Fashionphile. I received quotes for 11 items and the buyout quotes for some items were quite reasonable while incredibly low for others (ex. they only priced my almost new black chevron mini flap at $1500! yikes!). That said, I also asked for quotes from OpulentHabits at the same time and received significantly BETTER quotes than Fashionphile for 9 of the 11 items, though keep in mind OpulentHabits doesn't cover shipping. The quotes were especially better for items worth $2500 and over, because the consignment split for $2500 and over is 80% / 20%. My mini that was priced at $1500 buyout at Fashionphile will instead get me $2800 from Opulent Habits...  almost twice!

Hope this is helpful. So I'll be sending most my items off to OpulentHabits!

Also if it helps, I remade an account and resubmitted quotes from a new "identity" for 3 of the items with completely new photos and new descriptions since I heard that people said they got differing offers. Turns out, the new offers were even lower than the previous... Not sure why.

Feel free to ask me if you have any questions about both of the two sites, I'll be updating again later on of my experience with both after I've sent items off and received payment.


----------



## onlyk

Anesthestia said:


> Hi guys! I wanted to update on Fashionphile. I received quotes for 11 items and the buyout quotes for some items were quite reasonable while incredibly low for others (ex. they only priced my almost new black chevron mini flap at $1500! yikes!). That said, I also asked for quotes from OpulentHabits at the same time and received significantly BETTER quotes than Fashionphile for 9 of the 11 items, though keep in mind OpulentHabits doesn't cover shipping. The quotes were especially better for items worth $2500 and over, because the consignment split for $2500 and over is 80% / 20%. My mini that was priced at $1500 buyout at Fashionphile will instead get me $2800 from Opulent Habits...  almost twice!
> 
> Hope this is helpful. So I'll be sending most my items off to OpulentHabits!
> 
> Also if it helps, I remade an account and resubmitted quotes from a new "identity" for 3 of the items with completely new photos and new descriptions since I heard that people said they got differing offers. Turns out, the new offers were even lower than the previous... Not sure why.
> 
> Feel free to ask me if you have any questions about both of the two sites, I'll be updating again later on of my experience with both after I've sent items off and received payment.


hahah, if happened to be the same person viewing the items you summited, you'd be lucky not get blocked, come on guys,  there is no reason to open a new account to summit photos, I'd rather summit them to a different consigment (s) or summit it after several months

I don't think a same bag would look too differently in two emails. Besides all the engery and time put into it to take pictures and open a new account etc, sounds too much work to me.


----------



## Anesthestia

onlyk said:


> hahah, if happened to be the same person viewing the items you summited, you'd be lucky not get blocked, come on guys,  there is no reason to open a new account to summit photos, I'd rather summit them to a different consigment (s) or summit it after several months
> 
> I don't think a same bag would look too differently in two emails. Besides all the engery and time put into it to take pictures and open a new account etc, sounds too much work to me.


Uh no, because I submitted 11 items on my regular account and only submitted for 3 of the more generic items on the new account with completely new name, info, and photos taken with a proper camera as opposed to really bad quality photos from my phone on my original. Highly doubt they would've thought it's the same person, esp given the amount of consignment items they must go through every day. Was kind of expecting better quotes due to the much better photos too. It seems like a lot of extra work but I was already doing it to list my items on Poshmark as well, so it wasn't really.


----------



## BeenBurned

Anesthestia said:


> Uh no, because I submitted 11 items on my regular account and only submitted for 3 of the more generic items on the new account with completely new name, info, and photos taken with a proper camera as opposed to really bad quality photos from my phone on my original. Highly doubt they would've thought it's the same person, esp given the amount of consignment items they must go through every day. Was kind of expecting better quotes due to the much better photos too. It seems like a lot of extra work but I was already doing it to list my items on Poshmark as well, so it wasn't really.


If you sent them online, they certainly will know they're from the same person because of the matching IP address.


----------



## onlyk

Anesthestia said:


> Uh no, because I submitted 11 items on my regular account and only submitted for 3 of the more generic items on the new account with completely new name, info, and photos taken with a proper camera as opposed to really bad quality photos from my phone on my original. Highly doubt they would've thought it's the same person, esp given the amount of consignment items they must go through every day. Was kind of expecting better quotes due to the much better photos too. It seems like a lot of extra work but I was already doing it to list my items on Poshmark as well, so it wasn't really.


Don't worry about it, but I wouldn't do that again, 1. not worth the efforts, 2. you just can't really cheat (or say play with) bigger players. 3. you can use a different name etc but your iP address would be same unless you use proxy or disconnect router and reconnect etc... i'm not sure if they check ip addres probably not but just not worth it for that much efforts.

Quotes may various, but I think it depends on the timing, such as say if one celebrity happens to be wearing certain style then that style used to be selling like dirt cheap would suddenly jumps 100% increase price; or close to summer time then white bags or light color bags will be getting higher quotes, or close to holidays then quotes are getting better or after holidays quotes become lower, or newbiees would gave you lower quote or higher quote, just like stock market, ha.. you needs to know the market a bit then play with a bit luck too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

JadaStormy said:


> Unfortunately the resale value on epi is very low.  You'll probably get a similar offer from Yoogis, sometimes they offer a bit more for epi, but you won't get anywhere near 1/2 of current retail. For the biggest return you'd have to sell direct to the buyer on ebay or another platform.


Thanks for your reply. I am even leaning towards keeping it for rainy days. The epi leather is virtually indestructible and no need to worry about the vachetta tanning process. I don't understand why it wasn't more popular.


----------



## LemonDrop

New to fashionphile. There is a 2013 Louis Vuitton Artsy on there. It's described as Excellent with scuffs, scratches and liquid marks. The liquid marks look to be dirty staining in the bottom. It's listed $25 less than curtain retail. It says "Retail $2000 current price $1975"

This bag is currently available. So it's not discontinued or anything.  Is this a consignment? I am wondering how a bag could be listed so high? And who might buy it? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> New to fashionphile. There is a 2013 Louis Vuitton Artsy on there. It's described as Excellent with scuffs, scratches and liquid marks. The liquid marks look to be dirty staining in the bottom. It's listed $25 less than curtain retail. It says "Retail $2000 current price $1975"
> 
> This bag is currently available. So it's not discontinued or anything.  Is this a consignment? I am wondering how a bag could be listed so high? And who might buy it? It doesn't make sense.


Some people may look for a specific patina, date code, older canvas for it's thickness, or they had given a buyer higher quote result had to list it high, if it doesn't sell then the price will drop to the point to sell anyway. I took a quick look, it is the best condition among all the azur Artsy they listed so far. Although the patina looks even, it seems the original owner may did water patina method, just speculation by the look from the picture so don't take my words to it, watered patina has no golden waxy kinda of shine just evenness.


----------



## JadaStormy

Anesthestia said:


> Hi guys! I wanted to update on Fashionphile. I received quotes for 11 items and the buyout quotes for some items were quite reasonable while incredibly low for others (ex. they only priced my almost new black chevron mini flap at $1500! yikes!). That said, I also asked for quotes from OpulentHabits at the same time and received significantly BETTER quotes than Fashionphile for 9 of the 11 items, though keep in mind OpulentHabits doesn't cover shipping. The quotes were especially better for items worth $2500 and over, because the consignment split for $2500 and over is 80% / 20%. My mini that was priced at $1500 buyout at Fashionphile will instead get me $2800 from Opulent Habits...  almost twice!
> 
> Hope this is helpful. So I'll be sending most my items off to OpulentHabits!
> 
> Also if it helps, I remade an account and resubmitted quotes from a new "identity" for 3 of the items with completely new photos and new descriptions since I heard that people said they got differing offers. Turns out, the new offers were even lower than the previous... Not sure why.
> 
> Feel free to ask me if you have any questions about both of the two sites, I'll be updating again later on of my experience with both after I've sent items off and received payment.



Hmm. It sounds like you're comparing a buyout offer from FP to a consignment offer from another company, is that correct? You really can't compare them because what if your item doesn't sell? Will the price be lowered? The buyout is guaranteed, the consignment is not. 

I've never heard of Opulent Habits, so I wonder if they have less traffic. I just checked their website and alot of their Chanel bags are marked down, so keep that in mind.  Did FP not give you a consignment offer? Did you try Yoogis Closet or Couture USA?

For FP offers I have found that sometimes if I submit my item again after the quote expires (30 days) I'll get a higher offer. You didn't mention the condition of the mini or how old it was or if you had the serial card and etc. that influences the offer.


----------



## daevy

Hi guys, I hope this is the right place to ask this. I made a quick research to see if I’d find the answer, but didn’t (sorry if I missed it), so I’ll just go ahead with it.

When shipping to Fashionphile after accepting their direct buy offer, using their label etc, is your package insured already? Or would you normally pay for insurance?
I’ve had so many mail carrier mess-ups in the past, I’m always a bit wary.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## LilMissCutie

daevy said:


> Hi guys, I hope this is the right place to ask this. I made a quick research to see if I’d find the answer, but didn’t (sorry if I missed it), so I’ll just go ahead with it.
> 
> When shipping to Fashionphile after accepting their direct buy offer, using their label etc, is your package insured already? Or would you normally pay for insurance?
> I’ve had so many mail carrier mess-ups in the past, I’m always a bit wary.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



It's insured if im not mistaken. (Hearing from stories on PF that their packages got lost and were reimbursed by fashionphile.)

I send items to them all the time and have had no problems myself.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Pretty sure it’s insured. Just make sure to get a receipt from UPS and you’ll be fine.


----------



## daevy

LilMissCutie said:


> It's insured if im not mistaken. (Hearing from stories on PF that their packages got lost and were reimbursed by fashionphile.)
> 
> I send items to them all the time and have had no problems myself.



Thank you for replying!
Yes, I’ve been here reading some horror stories throughout the threads...
If it’s insured, I wonder if they do it for the value they offered you for the direct purchase? It’s all a bit iffy to me.


----------



## daevy

lizzy_bennett said:


> Pretty sure it’s insured. Just make sure to get a receipt from UPS and you’ll be fine.



Thank you! I thought they used FedEx though? Did the change carriers?
I haven’t actually accepted any offers yet, so I didn’t get to the actual shipping label, but I was under the impression that it would be shipped via FedEx.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

They did switch carriers, to & from my area at least. I’ve never had a problem with Fashionphile using Fedex or UPS. I would assume they’d stand by their quote. 



daevy said:


> Thank you! I thought they used FedEx though? Did the change carriers?
> I haven’t actually accepted any offers yet, so I didn’t get to the actual shipping label, but I was under the impression that it would be shipped via FedEx.


----------



## daevy

lizzy_bennett said:


> They did switch carriers, to & from my area at least. I’ve never had a problem with Fashionphile using Fedex or UPS. I would assume they’d stand by their quote.



Thanks! I trust UPS better than FedEx, so if they indeed swapped carriers for all areas, that's good news in my book.


----------



## daevy

Well, since I asked about your experiences prior to actually sending them my bag, I feel like now I should share how mine was, hoping it will help someone else in the future.

I was actually very pleasantly surprised. They were quick to give me a quote (next day), and even though they only gave me the buyout option, I still felt like it was a pretty good offer (the bag was pristine, bought in 2016 but never worn). Besides that, they were always very prompt and helpful when I reached out. 
Shipping ground kind of enervated me (that's my anxious self talking), but when the bag actually got there, the process was all very fast. I think I only waited about two business days for payment to be processed.

So, overall, I'm very satisfied and would do it again in the future.


----------



## cbarrus

daevy said:


> Well, since I asked about your experiences prior to actually sending them my bag, I feel like now I should share how mine was, hoping it will help someone else in the future.
> 
> I was actually very pleasantly surprised. They were quick to give me a quote (next day), and even though they only gave me the buyout option, I still felt like it was a pretty good offer (the bag was pristine, bought in 2016 but never worn). Besides that, they were always very prompt and helpful when I reached out.
> Shipping ground kind of enervated me (that's my anxious self talking), but when the bag actually got there, the process was all very fast. I think I only waited about two business days for payment to be processed.
> 
> So, overall, I'm very satisfied and would do it again in the future.



This has been my experience, as well. I have never had a problem selling to them. In my area , I can choose between UPS or FedEx. Lately, I have used UPS because they are closer to me for drop off.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am so curious as to what items people are getting good offers on! I have asked another 2 quotes, 1 on a very good condition Gucci bag and 1 on a very good condition Hermes bag (not Birkin/Kelly/Constance) and the quotes were jokes! So low it's like 1/3 or 1/2 of what they would list them on the site for. I wouldn't bother again!


----------



## vernis-lover

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am so curious as to what items people are getting good offers on! I have asked another 2 quotes, 1 on a very good condition Gucci bag and 1 on a very good condition Hermes bag (not Birkin/Kelly/Constance) and the quotes were jokes! So low it's like 1/3 or 1/2 of what they would list them on the site for. I wouldn't bother again!


OMG god, they're a joke at the moment.

I sent them images of a particular bag.  Last week they had three of these listed in WAY worse (and I do mean WAY worse) condition than mine.  They were all priced at $1200+ and two have sold at that price with one left.  So I anticipated that they would list mine at 1400/1500.  My offer?  $525. Er, I don't think so somehow.  Even if they list it $1200 then they're taking $675 and sending me less than that.  I know they need to make money but more than 50% of a sale seems very steep to me.

And their offer on another item.  $175 whereas Yoogis was over $400 and another was $50 whereas Yoogis was $175.

I think, at this point, I officially stop bothering with FP.  It is a genuine waste of my time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

vernis-lover said:


> OMG god, they're a joke at the moment.
> 
> I sent them images of a particular bag.  Last week they had three of these listed in WAY worse (and I do mean WAY worse) condition than mine.  They were all priced at $1200+ and two have sold at that price with one left.  So I anticipated that they would list mine at 1400/1500.  My offer?  $525. Er, I don't think so somehow.  Even if they list it $1200 then they're taking $675 and sending me less than that.  I know they need to make money but more than 50% of a sale seems very steep to me.
> 
> And their offer on another item.  $175 whereas Yoogis was over $400 and another was $50 whereas Yoogis was $175.
> 
> I think, at this point, I officially stop bothering with FP.  It is a genuine waste of my time.


Word! Do you think it's worth trying Yoogi's ?


----------



## vernis-lover

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Word! Do you think it's worth trying Yoogi's ?


I wouldn't like to say.  Lots of people say they always get better quotes from FP; other than in one case, it has always been the other way round for me.  You don't pay PP fees on Yoogis - I don't know how they send it but I always get exactly what they quote whereas with FP it is what they quote less PP fees.


----------



## chicinthecity777

vernis-lover said:


> I wouldn't like to say.  Lots of people say they always get better quotes from FP; other than in one case, it has always been the other way round for me.  You don't pay PP fees on Yoogis - I don't know how they send it but I always get exactly what they quote whereas with FP it is what they quote less PP fees.


Thank you! I will give Yoogis a try. I have previously requested a quote from them on a Birkin 35 and it was really low. But maybe different brand/bag will be different.


----------



## daevy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! I will give Yoogis a try. I have previously requested a quote from them on a Birkin 35 and it was really low. But maybe different brand/bag will be different.



I asked for quotes from both FP and YC, and my experience was the polar opposite: Yoogis’ offer was way way lower, almost half what FP’s was.
I don’t know, maybe it’s the person responsible for quotes over a period of time, or maybe it’s simply what each company thinks their clientele is searching for at that point.

I’d say get quotes from everywhere (Yoogis, FASHIONPHILE, Couture USA...) and see which is better.


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! I will give Yoogis a try. I have previously requested a quote from them on a Birkin 35 and it was really low. But maybe different brand/bag will be different.



I don’t have much experience with getting quotes, but with fashionphile the quotes seem fair to generous for Birkin and Kelly pochette (would assume the same goes for Kelly), but so extremely low for other Hermes styles like Cherche Midi. I got one quote from yoogis a year or so ago for an excellent condition B30 in etoupe - $4500, it was so low that I never bothered with them again.


----------



## MontaukWaves

I received a few low ball quotes recently and the offer expired. However I've decided I want to sell one of the bags after all, though hopefully get a slightly higher quote. Would you recommend submitting again right away, or wait a little while? Thanks!


----------



## BB8

I recently submitted a bag to be sold to both YC and FP, and YC offered double the amount, so YC it is!


----------



## nicole0612

BB8 said:


> I recently submitted a bag to be sold to both YC and FP, and YC offered double the amount, so YC it is!



What was the bag?


----------



## BB8

nicole0612 said:


> What was the bag?


Please excuse the late reply: Burberry.


----------



## nicole0612

BB8 said:


> Please excuse the late reply: Burberry.



Thank you!


----------



## BB8

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome [emoji4]


----------



## theclassic

Did you see the email this morning - that they are partnering with Neiman Marcus???


----------



## SWlife

theclassic said:


> Did you see the email this morning - that they are partnering with Neiman Marcus???



Honestly, I’m not sure what that means..... will some items go into the NM b & m stores? Dillard’s already carries some preloved LV. Heck, even the NEX (Navy Exchange) in both Norfolk VA and San Diego stock some preloved LV. No, not counterfeits, the real deal.


----------



## theclassic

To be honest, I am not 100% sure what it means either - I need to read up:

https://www.fashionphile.com/neimanmarcus


----------



## jmc3007

NM purchased a minority stake in FP, they’re getting into the secondary resale market which is growing faster than the luxury market. It’s inevitable like the luxury pre-owned market for automobiles. 
https://www.dallasnews.com/business...hile-get-cut-growing-pre-owned-handbag-market


----------



## SWlife

jmc3007 said:


> NM purchased a minority stake in FP, they’re getting into the secondary resale market which is growing faster than the luxury market. It’s inevitable like the luxury pre-owned market for automobiles.
> https://www.dallasnews.com/business...hile-get-cut-growing-pre-owned-handbag-market



Thanks for the article!


----------



## Gthomas

I have bought Chanel and Louis Vuitton items from Fashionphile, and have had a perfect experience.  Every item I have received was better than described.  I paid way less than Yoogi's Closet or Realreal.  There was one item I had been waiting for the Chanel Boutique to get, but it was never available.  I called Chanel's customer service to see of they could locate it and was told I should wait to get the "boutique experience" at my nearest boutique.  Well, it came up on Fashionphile!  I bought it and took it to be authenticated.  No problems...every item I have bought from Fashionphile has been verified as authentic from an independent authentication service.  So much better than waiting and the item is absolutely flawless!  Also, Fashionphile sends wonderful dustbags... thick cotton, not some weird see-through weave.  I highly recommend Fashionphile!


----------



## SWlife

And their cute yearly calendar!


----------



## lily_Cz

Hi All,  
I have just got a couple of questions about Fashionphile. I am looking at buying a Yves Saint Laurent Sac De Jour bag they are roughly $1000USD on the site, would anyone be able to tell me based on their experience how much this could cost be to get shipped here? including taxes to get to product into Australia. Would I be better off purchasing a more expensive bag at a place like the real real where the product is more expensive, however, I would not have to worry about excessive extra charges! 
Kindest, 
Lily


----------



## hissillyrabbit

So Neiman Marcus is now going to sell fakes? Look at this blatant fake that they sold a week after I messaged them about it... https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653
I think bc they have physical stores and they deem themselves to be experts, people get a false sense of security. I can understand good fakes slipping by but ones like this are beyond obvious and there's other obvious ones I'm sure you guys have found as well.


----------



## Rouge H

hissillyrabbit said:


> So Neiman Marcus is now going to sell fakes? Look at this blatant fake that they sold a week after I messaged them about it... https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653
> I think bc they have physical stores and they deem themselves to be experts, people get a false sense of security. I can understand good fakes slipping by but ones like this are beyond obvious and there's other obvious ones I'm sure you guys have found as well.



Perhaps rather than slandering Neiman Marcus or Fashionphile you may want to forward them your degree in expertise on Dior bags and explain why you think this is not authentic. This way we all don’t get that false sense of security.


----------



## hissillyrabbit

Rouge H said:


> Perhaps rather than slandering Neiman Marcus or Fashionphile you may want to forward them your degree in expertise on Dior bags and explain why you think this is not authentic. This way we all don’t get that false sense of security.


There's no degree needed and it's not slander when it's this obvious. Dior has never in history used helvetica font for the "PARIS", there's no serial number on the back or front, and the tag is supposed to be sewn all the way around. But keep slandering ME by claiming I'm the one slandering...


----------



## Rouge H

I don’t believe anyone has slandered you.....


----------



## hissillyrabbit

Rouge H said:


> I don’t believe anyone has slandered you.....


 Except for your claim that I was slandering two companies by pointing out a comically fake bag that they could never defend as real on any level.


----------



## Rouge H

It’s okay because clearly I am no match for your level of expertise.  Have a wonderful day❤️


----------



## kbell

I think regardless of who the seller is it is always best to get your item authenticated unless you can authenticate it yourself. Mistakes happen. That’s life. Best to double even triple check.


----------



## hissillyrabbit

kbell said:


> I think regardless of who the seller is it is always best to get your item authenticated unless you can authenticate it yourself. Mistakes happen. That’s life. Best to double even triple check.


That's true but there's a point at which a mistake is not excusable. When it's not even a good fake, it's one with glaring mistakes that should be obvious to fashionphile.

Here's an example of a bag that could still be fake and an excusable mistake if it was, but at least it's in the correct font.





Versus this one with "PARIS" in helvetica which is a font Dior has never ever used. Off the bat it's a fake. And that's basically all fashionphile does, they don't produce any products themselves. They're not doing the one job people count on them for: at the very least don't sell obvious fakes!





https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653


----------



## kbell

hissillyrabbit said:


> That's true but there's a point at which a mistake is not excusable. When it's not even a good fake, it's one with glaring mistakes that should be obvious to fashionphile.
> 
> Here's an example of a bag that could still be fake and an excusable mistake if it was, but at least it's in the correct font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versus this one with "PARIS" in helvetica which is a font Dior has never ever used. Off the bat it's a fake. And that's basically all fashionphile does, they don't produce any products themselves. They're not doing the one job people count on them for: at the very least don't sell obvious fakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653



I’m not a Dior expert. I see what you’re saying about the font, but I don’t know Dior’s history of fonts etc etc etc - so If the buyer got it authenticated, it would be deemed fake or not. I would do that regardless of who the reseller was on the secondary market. Looks like you literally just joined the forum so I and others aren’t going to just assume you are an authority on Dior just like I’m not going to assume the Dior is fake/real without expert authentication. Welcome.


----------



## hissillyrabbit

kbell said:


> I’m not a Dior expert. I see what you’re saying about the font, but I don’t know Dior’s history of fonts etc etc etc - so If the buyer got it authenticated, it would be deemed fake or not. I would do that regardless of who the reseller was on the secondary market. Looks like you literally just joined the forum so I and others aren’t going to just assume you are an authority on Dior just like I’m not going to assume the Dior is fake/real without expert authentication. Welcome.


That's the point though, I'm not an authority on Dior...(whatever that means and why would years on this forum qualify someone as an authority when many are still clueless despite years on here) I just own a lot of Dior bags spanning many years, and even I can see it. It's not a mistake that you need an expert to point out. And the wrong font coupled with no serial number and the tag not being sewn all the way around. It's a triple fake. And that's why I'm posting here, this is my experience with fashionphile: I used to trust them until I saw this and they still decided to sell it to someone else.


----------



## BeenBurned

hissillyrabbit said:


> So Neiman Marcus is now going to sell fakes? Look at this blatant fake that they sold a week after I messaged them about it... https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653
> I think bc they have physical stores and they deem themselves to be experts, people get a false sense of security. I can understand good fakes slipping by but ones like this are beyond obvious and there's other obvious ones I'm sure you guys have found as well.





Rouge H said:


> Perhaps rather than slandering Neiman Marcus or Fashionphile you may want to forward them your degree in expertise on Dior bags and explain why you think this is not authentic. This way we all don’t get that false sense of security.





hissillyrabbit said:


> There's no degree needed and it's not slander when it's this obvious. Dior has never in history used helvetica font for the "PARIS", there's no serial number on the back or front, and the tag is supposed to be sewn all the way around. But keep slandering ME by claiming I'm the one slandering...





hissillyrabbit said:


> That's true but there's a point at which a mistake is not excusable. When it's not even a good fake, it's one with glaring mistakes that should be obvious to fashionphile.
> 
> Here's an example of a bag that could still be fake and an excusable mistake if it was, but at least it's in the correct font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versus this one with "PARIS" in helvetica which is a font Dior has never ever used. Off the bat it's a fake. And that's basically all fashionphile does, they don't produce any products themselves. They're not doing the one job people count on them for: at the very least don't sell obvious fakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653


@hissillyrabbit , have you considered running the fashionphile listing by @averagejoe ? TBH, I trust many of the TPF authenticators' knowledge and averagejoe's knowledge is dependable.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think it’s a bad look for Neiman Marcus to partner with Fashionphile.  NM is expanding into the reseller market and this will not hurt their relationship with some brands?  Chanel is suing companies like The Real Real for selling fakes, I see this as potentially problematic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Mrs.Z said:


> I think it’s a bad look for Neiman Marcus to partner with Fashionphile.  NM is expanding into the reseller market and this will not hurt their relationship with some brands?  Chanel is suing companies like The Real Real for selling fakes, I see this as potentially problematic.


If Neiman Marcus is struggling and predicted to go out of business, why would they be partnering -- or a better question is why would FP be partnering with an almost bankrupt company?


----------



## Mrs.Z

BeenBurned said:


> If Neiman Marcus is struggling and predicted to go out of business, why would they be partnering -- or a better question is why would FP be partnering with an almost bankrupt company?



I was not aware they were “almost bankrupt”?  I know big retail is struggling.  Obviously they both see benefits to this alliance, I personally think it helps FP more and possibly hurts Neimans.  

Different discussion but the service at my local NM is pretty terrible, they should start there.


----------



## averagejoe

hissillyrabbit said:


> That's true but there's a point at which a mistake is not excusable. When it's not even a good fake, it's one with glaring mistakes that should be obvious to fashionphile.
> 
> Here's an example of a bag that could still be fake and an excusable mistake if it was, but at least it's in the correct font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versus this one with "PARIS" in helvetica which is a font Dior has never ever used. Off the bat it's a fake. And that's basically all fashionphile does, they don't produce any products themselves. They're not doing the one job people count on them for: at the very least don't sell obvious fakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653





kbell said:


> I’m not a Dior expert. I see what you’re saying about the font, but I don’t know Dior’s history of fonts etc etc etc - so If the buyer got it authenticated, it would be deemed fake or not. I would do that regardless of who the reseller was on the secondary market. Looks like you literally just joined the forum so I and others aren’t going to just assume you are an authority on Dior just like I’m not going to assume the Dior is fake/real without expert authentication. Welcome.





hissillyrabbit said:


> That's the point though, I'm not an authority on Dior...(whatever that means and why would years on this forum qualify someone as an authority when many are still clueless despite years on here) I just own a lot of Dior bags spanning many years, and even I can see it. It's not a mistake that you need an expert to point out. And the wrong font coupled with no serial number and the tag not being sewn all the way around. It's a triple fake. And that's why I'm posting here, this is my experience with fashionphile: I used to trust them until I saw this and they still decided to sell it to someone else.


I believe this Dior bag is actually authentic. Dior was not consistent with date codes and fonts in the past. Even items during Galliano's time had inconsistencies.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I believe this Dior bag is actually authentic. Dior was not consistent with date codes and fonts in the past. Even items during Galliano's time had inconsistencies.


I second AJ's assessment. Just from judging the front of both tags, both are authentic. 

The top tag is from probably from early 2000s while the second one is most likely pre-2000.


----------



## BeenBurned

hissillyrabbit said:


> That's the point though,* I'm not an authority on Dior...*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *I just own a lot of Dior bags spanning many years,* and even I can see it. It's not a mistake that you need an expert to point out.





BeenBurned said:


> @hissillyrabbit , have you considered running the fashionphile listing by @averagejoe ? TBH, I trust many of the TPF authenticators' knowledge and averagejoe's knowledge is dependable.





averagejoe said:


> I believe this Dior bag is actually authentic. Dior was not consistent with date codes and fonts in the past. Even items during Galliano's time had inconsistencies.





ThisVNchick said:


> I second AJ's assessment. Just from judging the front of both tags, both are authentic.
> 
> The top tag is from probably from early 2000s while the second one is most likely pre-2000.


And this my friends is why owning "a lot of Dior bags" (or whatever brand) doesn't make one an expert.

You ask for expert opinions when you (by your own admission) aren't an expert!

And @hissillyrabbit, if you contacted Fashionphile to accuse her of selling fake, you owe an apology.

ETA: And a correction of your accusations here and here would probably be appropriate too. 

JMHO.


----------



## DD101

Mrs.Z said:


> I was not aware they were “almost bankrupt”?  I know big retail is struggling.  Obviously they both see benefits to this alliance, I personally think it helps FP more and possibly hurts Neimans.
> 
> Different discussion but the service at my local NM is pretty terrible, they should start there.



I didn't realize they were struggling either.....though I haven't set foot in my NM is quite a long time. 

And I agree 100% that the service in NM is horrible. It's like the SA's there (In Paramus NJ store) think they are above you and don't want to help you., Unless you have a dedicated SA there who knows you, you can easily be ignored while browsing. My long time SA left and to be honest, I don't even shop there anymore. I think this retailer shot themselves in the foot....the SA's were never welcoming, it was usually a cold experience, and the people who work there are a bit snobby - lord knows why! 

I also see FF as having the advantage in this arrangement, I think most people who sell their bags to FF want cash. I know I do. And if I do want another bag, I will try to find it at FF. Of course if you are selling to help fund a new bag, it might work in your favor to take the higher payout and get a NM GF and buy the bag from Neimans.

I wonder which NM stores will have this drop off counter? To drop off the bag you are selling and get your payout. I can't see my NM doing this!


----------



## mrsinsyder

BB8 said:


> I recently submitted a bag to be sold to both YC and FP, and YC offered double the amount, so YC it is!



Funny, I just submitted a bag to both and FP was $2400 while YC was $1095


----------



## Gennas

mrsinsyder said:


> Funny, I just submitted a bag to both and FP was $2400 while YC was $1095


I had the same issue!!!! YC offered me half of what FP did. I'm done with YG!!!! My Giv bag is brand new with tags in dust bag. Worth $3,500. YC only offered $1,000


----------



## serybrazil

I've sold a few handbags to them (Celine, Chanel and LV) and their offers were far better than YC and lowball offers on ebAY & Poshmark, I've always received my funds in a timely manner as well.


----------



## SWlife

I’ve got an LV wallet with FP right now. Hoping for a good offer.


----------



## daisychainz

Do you think they will have a Memorial Day discount? I have a few items on my wishlist!


----------



## Frivole88

I bought this vintage Chanel tote bag from Fashionphile and got it authenticated by Etinceler.
The bag is in very good condition and at a reasonable price.
IMO,  FP service is good, never had a problem dealing with them.


----------



## eena1230

Gthomas said:


> I have bought Chanel and Louis Vuitton items from Fashionphile, and have had a perfect experience.  Every item I have received was better than described.  I paid way less than Yoogi's Closet or Realreal.  There was one item I had been waiting for the Chanel Boutique to get, but it was never available.  I called Chanel's customer service to see of they could locate it and was told I should wait to get the "boutique experience" at my nearest boutique.  Well, it came up on Fashionphile!  I bought it and took it to be authenticated.  No problems...every item I have bought from Fashionphile has been verified as authentic from an independent authentication service.  So much better than waiting and the item is absolutely flawless!  Also, Fashionphile sends wonderful dustbags... thick cotton, not some weird see-through weave.  I highly recommend Fashionphile!


Hi. Where do you get your CHANEL bags authenticated? TIA


----------



## Joey92

I had my eye on an item on Ebay that was about $200 USD from Loewe, and while I wanted the item I wasn’t sure about the quality of the item since it was used and it had a noticeable albeit small mark on the front. I decided to watch the item and see how much it would sell for or if it got any bidders (in which case I would snatch it up). To my disappointment it sold (for the asking price, which was a steal IMO). Which brings us to Fashionphile, as I’m sure that everyone is wondering what any of this has to do with fashionphile- about a month later the same item shows up on the site for $650 in the same condition. I found it interesting that they also scour the web for deals and then turn around and sell for a markup. For whatever reason I just assumed that they were mostly consignment and not actively searching for products. As for the markup it doesn’t really bother me because that markup does come with some security (verified for authenticity, returns are allowed and they are a reputable reseller).


----------



## nicole0612

itsjose said:


> I had my eye on an item on Ebay that was about $200 USD from Loewe, and while I wanted the item I wasn’t sure about the quality of the item since it was used and it had a noticeable albeit small mark on the front. I decided to watch the item and see how much it would sell for or if it got any bidders (in which case I would snatch it up). To my disappointment it sold (for the asking price, which was a steal IMO). Which brings us to Fashionphile, as I’m sure that everyone is wondering what any of this has to do with fashionphile- about a month later the same item shows up on the site for $650 in the same condition. I found it interesting that they also scour the web for deals and then turn around and sell for a markup. For whatever reason I just assumed that they were mostly consignment and not actively searching for products. As for the markup it doesn’t really bother me because that markup does come with some security (verified for authenticity, returns are allowed and they are a reputable reseller).


My first thought would be that someone may have purchased it with the intention of selling it for a little profit to Fashionphile (or purchased it and didn’t like it, so sold it to Fashionphile)?


----------



## BeenBurned

Plenty of resellers, large and small, look for deals to flip for a profit. 

I say, "good for Fashionphile!"


----------



## vernis-lover

itsjose said:


> I had my eye on an item on Ebay that was about $200 USD from Loewe, and while I wanted the item I wasn’t sure about the quality of the item since it was used and it had a noticeable albeit small mark on the front. I decided to watch the item and see how much it would sell for or if it got any bidders (in which case I would snatch it up). To my disappointment it sold (for the asking price, which was a steal IMO). Which brings us to Fashionphile, as I’m sure that everyone is wondering what any of this has to do with fashionphile- about a month later the same item shows up on the site for $650 in the same condition. I found it interesting that they also scour the web for deals and then turn around and sell for a markup. For whatever reason I just assumed that they were mostly consignment and not actively searching for products. As for the markup it doesn’t really bother me because that markup does come with some security (verified for authenticity, returns are allowed and they are a reputable reseller).


It’s how FP started out. They bought from me back in their earlier days of business and resold for profit. I don't think they ever kept it a secret. I suppose you have to have that diversity to remain successful. Buying to resell, buying outright to sell for profit then consignment fees.


----------



## caannie

vernis-lover said:


> It’s how FP started out. They bought from me back in their earlier days of business and resold for profit. I don't think they ever kept it a secret. I suppose you have to have that diversity to remain successful. Buying to resell, buying outright to sell for profit then consignment fees.


I used to know their buying ID on eBay, but that was a long time ago. More than likely FP wasn't the buyer this time. Could just be an individual who bought to resell or bought and didn't like it.


----------



## Joey92

All valid points and kudos to them if they are doing the legwork for items that are profitable. As a customer is makes it easier for me to find what I want and it’s reassuring that they have verified the items authenticity  just thought it was fun to see the turnaround for the item


----------



## netter

I've only used Fashionphile once, years ago to by my MJ stam. I was a little annoyed that they did not include a  dust bag, not even their own dust bag.


----------



## jyyanks

I've purchased from FP several times and have been happy with the items and the service.  I've also sold several items and until recently, their offers were fair.  However, on the last 2 items that I requested quotes for, they came back low.  I ended up accepting a buyout with coutureusa instead.


----------



## Strep2031

My buying and selling experience with Fashionphile have been great. However, I just had a bag looked over for authentication and it is a counterfeit. I am returning the bag on Monday. Hopefully they will not try to resell it. Here is the bag I purchased.  Lesson learned to always wait for authentication before purchasing.

https://www.fashionphile.com/gucci-...-bamboo-top-handle-garden-bag-blue-red-356289


----------



## Strep2031

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My buying and selling experience with Fashionphile have been great. However, I just had a bag looked over for authentication and it is a counterfeit. I am returning the bag on Monday. Hopefully they will not try to resell it. Here is the bag I purchased.  Lesson learned to always wait for authentication before purchasing.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/gucci-...-bamboo-top-handle-garden-bag-blue-red-356289


Mods, is there any way to delete this post. I have been in contact with Fashionphile and they have responded to me about this handbag. They stand by their authentication and provided details on this handbag that is not found on the internet. The bag in question is from their Gucci Garden collection, sold in Italy and is a rare find. Since I am not sure who is correct (authenticator or Fashionphile) in this instance I would like to delete this post. Thanks.


----------



## heartfelt

I've been quite happy with my selling experience with Fashionphile as I do like that they often offer direct buyout and I feel that their offers are fair. I usually get quotes from Yoogis, Rebag, and TRR, and FP has always offered me the highest quote. It's also a pretty no fuss process, which I love. That being said I did recently experience a hiccup. I submitted a quote request for a bag that I had very seldom worn and was pretty much brand new, but I never found myself reaching for, so I thought it couldn't hurt to get a quote. They sent me an offer that was more than I expected for this bag and I very happily sent it over. They came back saying that there were markings or hardware issues with the bag that were "inconsistent" with the brand. I googled and found the exact same bag they had recently sold and all the markings looked the same. I had bought the bag from the boutique, so I wasn't concerned about authenticity, but I was concerned that they were claiming that my bag was "off". When pressed for details, they couldn't provide any. Obviously, if my bag was somehow defective or the hardware was not consistent, I would want to bring it to the boutique to address with them. FP couldn't provide any details even when I asked multiple times and returned the bag to me. When I got it back, I combed over every little detail and they all matched up to markings on similar bags by the same designer that I have. Very puzzling experience.


----------



## onlyk

heartfelt said:


> I've been quite happy with my selling experience with Fashionphile as I do like that they often offer direct buyout and I feel that their offers are fair. I usually get quotes from Yoogis, Rebag, and TRR, and FP has always offered me the highest quote. It's also a pretty no fuss process, which I love. That being said I did recently experience a hiccup. I submitted a quote request for a bag that I had very seldom worn and was pretty much brand new, but I never found myself reaching for, so I thought it couldn't hurt to get a quote. They sent me an offer that was more than I expected for this bag and I very happily sent it over. They came back saying that there were markings or hardware issues with the bag that were "inconsistent" with the brand. I googled and found the exact same bag they had recently sold and all the markings looked the same. I had bought the bag from the boutique, so I wasn't concerned about authenticity, but I was concerned that they were claiming that my bag was "off". When pressed for details, they couldn't provide any. Obviously, if my bag was somehow defective or the hardware was not consistent, I would want to bring it to the boutique to address with them. FP couldn't provide any details even when I asked multiple times and returned the bag to me. When I got it back, I combed over every little detail and they all matched up to markings on similar bags by the same designer that I have. Very puzzling experience.


Is there a possibility they quoted price too high? I had items returned back to me in the past with excuses and I knew their quotes were high, almost too high for them to make profit. ha ha.


----------



## caannie

heartfelt said:


> I've been quite happy with my selling experience with Fashionphile as I do like that they often offer direct buyout and I feel that their offers are fair. I usually get quotes from Yoogis, Rebag, and TRR, and FP has always offered me the highest quote. It's also a pretty no fuss process, which I love. That being said I did recently experience a hiccup. I submitted a quote request for a bag that I had very seldom worn and was pretty much brand new, but I never found myself reaching for, so I thought it couldn't hurt to get a quote. They sent me an offer that was more than I expected for this bag and I very happily sent it over. They came back saying that there were markings or hardware issues with the bag that were "inconsistent" with the brand. I googled and found the exact same bag they had recently sold and all the markings looked the same. I had bought the bag from the boutique, so I wasn't concerned about authenticity, but I was concerned that they were claiming that my bag was "off". When pressed for details, they couldn't provide any. Obviously, if my bag was somehow defective or the hardware was not consistent, I would want to bring it to the boutique to address with them. FP couldn't provide any details even when I asked multiple times and returned the bag to me. When I got it back, I combed over every little detail and they all matched up to markings on similar bags by the same designer that I have. Very puzzling experience.


I had similar issues with an older LV item. It was clearly authentic. I had purchased it second hand but then I took it to a boutique and had it sent out to LV for repair (a new handle and leather trim). LV repaired it for me and I had a receipt for the repair. Any idiot knows that LV won't perform repairs on a fake, and certainly Fashionphile knows that. In the end, they didn't exactly question authenticity, they just didn't want the item due to some "discrepancies." The best explanation I could get was although they knew it was authentic, it could cause issues with a nervous or uneducated buyer.


----------



## heartfelt

onlyk said:


> Is there a possibility they quoted price too high? I had items returned back to me in the past with excuses and I knew their quotes were high, almost too high for them to make profit. ha ha.



Yep, I'm thinking that's what it was too. My thoughts are if that's the case, why wouldn't they just come back with an adjusted quote? So odd.



caannie said:


> I had similar issues with an older LV item. It was clearly authentic. I had purchased it second hand but then I took it to a boutique and had it sent out to LV for repair (a new handle and leather trim). LV repaired it for me and I had a receipt for the repair. Any idiot knows that LV won't perform repairs on a fake, and certainly Fashionphile knows that. In the end, they didn't exactly question authenticity, they just didn't want the item due to some "discrepancies." The best explanation I could get was although they knew it was authentic, it could cause issues with a nervous or uneducated buyer.



Yep, same explanation for me. It's just so frustratingly vague. And it also rubs me the wrong way because they are also implying with these "discrepancies" that there are issues with our bag that would cause one to question the authenticity, making me feel like I got a defective product.


----------



## onlyk

heartfelt said:


> Yep, I'm thinking that's what it was too. My thoughts are if that's the case, why wouldn't they just come back with an adjusted quote? So odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, same explanation for me. It's just so frustratingly vague. And it also rubs me the wrong way because they are also implying with these "discrepancies" that there are issues with our bag that would cause one to question the authenticity, making me feel like I got a defective product.


Hard to say why they didn't negotiate the price, only can guess, 1. they don't need to since they have large number of sellers send into items for quotes, especially now they grow bigger more well known, easy to pick and choose. 2. maybe they don't want to give the impression they are not the "expert" to know the exact amount to give out quote or they don't want to give the impression they would back out of their words?
So it would be easier just return the item, just my guess though.


----------



## daisychainz

Ok, weird question. Do you think if I called and asked them to feel two different bags they would???? I have a wallet from a certain Chanel series and love the feel of it, but I don't know if the leather from the bag of the same series would feel similar. They have two flaps, one from 23 series and one from 22 and my wallet is 229x so maybe the 233x feels the same? Do you think they'd feel two flap bags and give an opinion so I could buy one or the other? I feel a bit weird calling for them to do that, but I can't buy two 6K bags just to feel them myself. I guess I could, but that seems bad somehow. What do you think, is this something they'd do?


----------



## BeenBurned

daisychainz said:


> Ok, weird question. Do you think if I called and asked them to feel two different bags they would???? I have a wallet from a certain Chanel series and love the feel of it, but I don't know if the leather from the bag of the same series would feel similar. They have two flaps, one from 23 series and one from 22 and my wallet is 229x so maybe the 233x feels the same? Do you think they'd feel two flap bags and give an opinion so I could buy one or the other? I feel a bit weird calling for them to do that, but I can't buy two 6K bags just to feel them myself. I guess I could, but that seems bad somehow. What do you think, is this something they'd do?


While it sounds unusual, I totally understand what you're asking. But the problem is that "feel," like condition is subjective and what the person who feels the wallet might think is "smooshy" might be coarse and stiff to you. 

But it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Sparklett22

Has anyone noticed that they’re taking a bit longer to quote an item? Usually I’ll get a quote the next day but I’ve noticed it’s taking a couple days now. I’ve been waiting on a quote since June 5. In the big scheme of things, it’s only been 3 business days. I’m just being impatient. I have my eye on something and hoping I can catch it before something else does. I like the option of getting an additional 10% for getting store credit.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparklett22 said:


> Has anyone noticed that they’re taking a bit longer to quote an item? Usually I’ll get a quote the next day but I’ve noticed it’s taking a couple days now. I’ve been waiting on a quote since June 5. In the big scheme of things, it’s only been 3 business days. I’m just being impatient. I have my eye on something and hoping I can catch it before something else does. I like the option of getting an additional 10% for getting store credit.


It's usually 3-5 for me. It was 2 days back when they were still growing. I submitted 8 items 2 weeks ago and they came back to me in batches of 3-4, in about 5 days. I felt like it was long, but really .. they have other stuff they do, so what can I do but just wait. You get those "we're working on it!" emails.


----------



## MontaukWaves

Sparklett22 said:


> Has anyone noticed that they’re taking a bit longer to quote an item? Usually I’ll get a quote the next day but I’ve noticed it’s taking a couple days now. I’ve been waiting on a quote since June 5. In the big scheme of things, it’s only been 3 business days. I’m just being impatient. I have my eye on something and hoping I can catch it before something else does. I like the option of getting an additional 10% for getting store credit.



Yes. I've sold quite a bit with them over the years and almost always got a quote in 1-2 days. I've been waiting longer than that and received an email to say they're still working on it and that they've had an unusually high number of quotes. The email isn't "helpful" per se but I do like that they communicated about it rather than just leaving you hanging.


----------



## CeeJay

One thing that I have noticed as of late, is that whomever is doing their Balenciaga authentication is not doing it well, oftentimes calling a Chevre bag Agneau or vice versa.  C'mon folks, for most Balenciaga enthusiasts, the Chevre leather is much more desired than the Agneau.  Also, they are calling a bag "Brown" as opposed to using the color that Balenciaga called it .. case in point, this bag which is a *2006 F/W Marron*:  https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-olive-brown-380458


----------



## CocoGlitter

I submitted a couple items to get quotes on but they only responded to 3 or the 6? Has anyone else had this happen? I submitted all of the items the same day. How long should I wait before calling? I submitted all the items on 6/15 and got a offer for 3 on 6/18. Thank you


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Anyone else bummed now that they’re charging sales tax? Their prices are so close to brand new retail, the tax break (10.1% at the nearest Chanel) was really the only reason I was paying their prices for preloved.


----------



## CocoGlitter

lizzy_bennett said:


> Anyone else bummed now that they’re charging sales tax? Their prices are so close to brand new retail, the tax break (10.1% at the nearest Chanel) was really the only reason I was paying their prices for preloved.


When was this? I haven’t brought anything in a while.


----------



## BeenBurned

lizzy_bennett said:


> Anyone else bummed now that they’re charging sales tax? Their prices are so close to brand new retail, the tax break (10.1% at the nearest Chanel) was really the only reason I was paying their prices for preloved.


It's not FP who's doing it. The states are requiring it.

*Supreme Court lets states force online retailers to collect sales tax ...*


----------



## CocoGlitter

BeenBurned said:


> It's not FP who's doing it. The states are requiring it.
> 
> *Supreme Court lets states force online retailers to collect sales tax ...*


I thought you can’t tax on used goods?


----------



## BeenBurned

CocoGlitter said:


> I thought you can’t tax on used goods?


Thrift stores collect sales tax also on taxable items. 

It's a sales and USE tax.


----------



## CeeJay

I certainly understand larger online retailers charging Sales Tax - e.g., Overstock, Wayfair, etc. -- BUT, for individuals who sell less than $20k per year, seriously?  Sheesh, yet another reason why I'm not buying much as of late because then trying to sell it later does not (at all) recoup what I have paid (and trust me - I NEVER pay full retail)!!!!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Of course. I understand the why. I'm just bummed that FP continues to sell USED goods at close to or even above retail. There's really no point shopping there anymore if I can get brand new for basically the same price.



BeenBurned said:


> It's not FP who's doing it. The states are requiring it.
> 
> *Supreme Court lets states force online retailers to collect sales tax ...*


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CocoGlitter said:


> I submitted a couple items to get quotes on but they only responded to 3 or the 6? Has anyone else had this happen? I submitted all of the items the same day. How long should I wait before calling? I submitted all the items on 6/15 and got a offer for 3 on 6/18. Thank you


They do them in batches. I submitted 8 and got them in 4/4 batches about 3-4 days after the first set.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lizzy_bennett said:


> Of course. I understand the why. I'm just bummed that FP continues to sell USED goods at close to or even above retail. There's really no point shopping there anymore if I can get brand new for basically the same price.


The reason I guess I still go there (despite the ridiculous prices now) is basically one reason. If you hate your new purchase through them they'll buy it back. Chanel/LV/Hermes and so on... if you shop in-store and pay full-price, you're stuck with an item if you dislike it a few months later, and your funds are all lost. At least with FP, even if you pay close/above retail, you'll recoup a guaranteed amount if you try an item and find out it isn't for you. I think they are charging more b/c they know that, and sites like TPF and YT and IG have dramatically increased their business/popularity/exposure. Plus, they have sold out colors and items from other countries you won't ever find again at the boutiques. Some people desperately want a color from a past season and they have it. They definitely still have a lot to offer. But it totally bites to see their prices go higher and higher every day.


----------



## anaisrivera1

@CeeJay I was looking at that Balenciaga bag and the color seems correct. Marron was not released on that year? According to this thread on TPF https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place.141901/


----------



## Sparklett22

lizzy_bennett said:


> Anyone else bummed now that they’re charging sales tax? Their prices are so close to brand new retail, the tax break (10.1% at the nearest Chanel) was really the only reason I was paying their prices for preloved.


Only in California and NY since they have shops there. I’m in TX and no tax for me.


----------



## Sparklett22

BTW, they’re offering a sale if $100 off of $1000.  Just saw it posted on their IG for coupon code.


----------



## cocoforeverever

Sparklett22 said:


> Only in California and NY since they have shops there. I’m in TX and no tax for me.


No they start charging tax in all these states now (from the FAQ page)
"FASHIONPHILE is required by law to charge sales tax on orders shipped to the following states: 

Alabama
Arkansas
California 
Colorado
Connecticut
District of Columbia
Georgia
Hawaii
Iowa
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Kentucky
Louisiana
Massachusetts
Maryland
Michigan
Minnesota
North Carolina
Nebraska
New Jersey
New York
Nevada
Ohio
Oklahoma
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
Tennessee
Utah
Virginia
Washington
Wisconsin
West Virginia

For each of these states, sales tax is charged according to the rate of the city to which orders are shipped." 
But lucky you, Texas is exempted


----------



## Sparklett22

cocoforeverever said:


> No they start charging tax in all these states now (from the FAQ page)
> "FASHIONPHILE is required by law to charge sales tax on orders shipped to the following states:
> 
> Alabama
> Arkansas
> California
> Colorado
> Connecticut
> District of Columbia
> Georgia
> Hawaii
> Iowa
> Idaho
> Illinois
> Indiana
> Kentucky
> Louisiana
> Massachusetts
> Maryland
> Michigan
> Minnesota
> North Carolina
> Nebraska
> New Jersey
> New York
> Nevada
> Ohio
> Oklahoma
> Pennsylvania
> Rhode Island
> South Carolina
> Tennessee
> Utah
> Virginia
> Washington
> Wisconsin
> West Virginia
> 
> For each of these states, sales tax is charged according to the rate of the city to which orders are shipped."
> But lucky you, Texas is exempted


I’m in my own bubble in TX. That’s disappointing tax is charged.


----------



## k5ml3k

Just saw this today...sucks! That was one of the reasons why I shopped there. Seems like the tax free days are over


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Man, I need to make some friends in TX. I’m shipping my next order to Sparklett’s house!!



Sparklett22 said:


> I’m in my own bubble in TX. That’s disappointing tax is charged.


----------



## Sparklett22

lizzy_bennett said:


> Man, I need to make some friends in TX. I’m shipping my next order to Sparklett’s house!!


Hahaha! Right....especially if it’ll save a couple hundred dollars!


----------



## k5ml3k

Just placed an order and I’m so annoyed about this tax thing I know it’s not their fault but argh!


----------



## soccerzfan

I placed an order last week and I was not charged sales tax despite living in one of those States.


----------



## k5ml3k

soccerzfan said:


> I placed an order last week and I was not charged sales tax despite living in one of those States.


Ditto  I just noticed it today but I think I saw the earliest comment was from last Thursday...


----------



## soccerzfan

I must bought it before the changed occurred. I just pretend to purchase an item and there is tax added. I’m glad I bought when I did. That saves a few hundred dollars.


----------



## hsim928

I just returned an hermes kelly bag last wed. There were a lot more visible scratches on the bag than pics. I’ve been buying and selling for years with fp. I usually get my refunds within 2 days after the returned parcel arrives to them, but after 2-3 days, nothing!

So I reached out via email and phone and they finally tell me after 3 days that the key accessory is missing. I even return the dustbag they provide when I sell back my items, so obviously it doesn’t make sense for me to return the bag without the key accessory. I don’t even take the nail filer! 

I spoke to 5 diff customer reps and they keep telling me they’ll call me back but nope! I called them everyday since and one cs rep finally informs me that the buyer manager has to approve. She was in a meeting so I called back the next day and she’s out of office. It’s been a week now and I still haven’t gotten my refund. 

I called again today and guess what? They wrote “notes” into the system that they’ll either return the bag to me or buy out deducting $1500 of the purchase price when I didn’t even lose the key. But no ca rep bothered to reply to my emails or give me a call. Even after “she’ll give you a call within 10 minutes.” It’s been two hours. 

Don’t bother with fashionphile. And I’ve been a loyal customer for years.


----------



## onlyk

hsim928 said:


> I just returned an hermes kelly bag last wed. There were a lot more visible scratches on the bag than pics. I’ve been buying and selling for years with fp. I usually get my refunds within 2 days after the returned parcel arrives to them, but after 2-3 days, nothing!
> 
> So I reached out via email and phone and they finally tell me after 3 days that the key accessory is missing. I even return the dustbag they provide when I sell back my items, so obviously it doesn’t make sense for me to return the bag without the key accessory. I don’t even take the nail filer!
> 
> I spoke to 5 diff customer reps and they keep telling me they’ll call me back but nope! I called them everyday since and one cs rep finally informs me that the buyer manager has to approve. She was in a meeting so I called back the next day and she’s out of office. It’s been a week now and I still haven’t gotten my refund.
> 
> I called again today and guess what? They wrote “notes” into the system that they’ll either return the bag to me or buy out deducting $1500 of the purchase price when I didn’t even lose the key. But no ca rep bothered to reply to my emails or give me a call. Even after “she’ll give you a call within 10 minutes.” It’s been two hours.
> 
> Don’t bother with fashionphile. And I’ve been a loyal customer for years.


WOW, $1,500! The bag must be expensive! How long had you had it?


----------



## BeenBurned

hsim928 said:


> I just returned an hermes kelly bag last wed. There were a lot more visible scratches on the bag than pics. I’ve been buying and selling for years with fp. I usually get my refunds within 2 days after the returned parcel arrives to them, but after 2-3 days, nothing!
> 
> So I reached out via email and phone and they finally tell me after 3 days that the key accessory is missing. I even return the dustbag they provide when I sell back my items, so obviously it doesn’t make sense for me to return the bag without the key accessory. I don’t even take the nail filer!
> 
> I spoke to 5 diff customer reps and they keep telling me they’ll call me back but nope! I called them everyday since and one cs rep finally informs me that the buyer manager has to approve. She was in a meeting so I called back the next day and she’s out of office. It’s been a week now and I still haven’t gotten my refund.
> 
> I called again today and guess what? They wrote “notes” into the system that they’ll either return the bag to me or buy out deducting $1500 of the purchase price when I didn’t even lose the key. But no ca rep bothered to reply to my emails or give me a call. Even after “she’ll give you a call within 10 minutes.” It’s been two hours.
> 
> Don’t bother with fashionphile. And I’ve been a loyal customer for years.


If I were you, I'd contact @fashionphile through her TPF profile and direct her to this post:
https://forum.purseblog.com/members/fashionphile.17751/

BTW, don't post a message on the profile page. Send her a PM.


----------



## hsim928

onlyk said:


> WOW, $1,500! The bag must be expensive! How long had you had it?



I got the bag last last Friday and then the returned parcel was received by fp last wed. Didn’t even use the bag because I cannot return it without the tag still on. So -$1500 for no reason as they’re offering a buyout of $3500 when I didn’t even misplace a lock. A lock for $1500? No thanks. My business with fp is dunzo after this incident.


----------



## onlyk

hsim928 said:


> I got the bag last last Friday and then the returned parcel was received by fp last wed. Didn’t even use the bag because I cannot return it without the tag still on. So -$1500 for no reason as they’re offering a buyout of $3500 when I didn’t even misplace a lock. A lock for $1500? No thanks. My business with fp is dunzo after this incident.


I see, I thought you had kept it for long time then returned, that is a huge "fine", honestly I don't understand why would they charge you such a huge amount for a returned right away item, from their website it supposed to be free with tag on returned items. On the other hand if they insist you didn't ship the key accessory back and you can't prove you did, they may able to charge you any amount they want to charge you, sigh, if I was in your situation, I will try my hardest to talk to them, if they really won't back out, then the best I can do probably just negociate the $1,500 down a bit then learned my lesson, for a $1,500 fee or less. Fight the battle you can win, and let it go if you have no control of it. That's what I can think of.


----------



## hsim928

onlyk said:


> I see, I thought you had kept it for long time then returned, that is a huge "fine", honestly I don't understand why would they charge you such a huge amount for a returned right away item, from their website it supposed to be free with tag on returned items. On the other hand if they insist you didn't ship the key accessory back and you can't prove you did, they may able to charge you any amount they want to charge you, sigh, if I was in your situation, I will try my hardest to talk to them, if they really won't back out, then the best I can do probably just negociate the $1,500 down a bit then learned my lesson, for a $1,500 fee or less. Fight the battle you can win, and let it go if you have no control of it. That's what I can think of.




I was so upset that I mistakenly wrote lost keys instead of lock. My apologies. The lock is the missing accessory, not the keys lol. $1500 for a lock is so ridiculous to me.

I lost a lot money selling back to FP and I was ok with it but $1500 is way too steep for me to be ok with, you know? Haha thanks a lot for your advice!


----------



## Mrs.Z

hsim928 said:


> I was so upset that I mistakenly wrote lost keys instead of lock. My apologies. The lock is the missing accessory, not the keys lol. $1500 for a lock is so ridiculous to me.
> 
> I lost a lot money selling back to FP and I was ok with it but $1500 is way too steep for me to be ok with, you know? Haha thanks a lot for your advice!


I’m very confused by your posts, if the item did not match the description I believe you can return the bag right away for a full refund.  Why are you doing a buy back?


----------



## hsim928

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m very confused by your posts, if the item did not match the description I believe you can return the bag right away for a full refund.  Why are you doing a buy back?



Because they’re saying the lock to the bag is missing. But I’m 100% sure the lock was inside the inner pocket. I saw it there and I didn’t take it out so I’m completely at a loss with this situation. 

I told them I didn’t lose the lock and it was returned just the way I received it. They said it’s not there so they cannot issue me a full refund.


----------



## Mrs.Z

hsim928 said:


> Because they’re saying the lock to the bag is missing. But I’m 100% sure the lock was inside the inner pocket. I saw it there and I didn’t take it out so I’m completely at a loss with this situation.
> 
> I told them I didn’t lose the lock and it was returned just the way I received it. They said it’s not there so they cannot issue me a full refund.


Got it....me....I would file in small claims court, not my problem they lost an essential part of a high end bag return.  I find them to be very reputable and a situation like this is quite disconcerting.


----------



## hsim928

BeenBurned said:


> If I were you, I'd contact @fashionphile through her TPF profile and direct her to this post:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/members/fashionphile.17751/
> 
> BTW, don't post a message on the profile page. Send her a PM.



Thanks for your advice! I did pm Sarah and she was prompt with responses. She said she’ll resolve this asap so I hope I get my full refund soon. Thank you again, wasn’t aware that Sarah is active on tpf. Should have done this sooner than wait on a callback from customer service lol


----------



## Annawakes

Is it just me or are they slower in shipping things out now?

I bought a bag midday on wed June 26.  Today is Friday June 28.  I called this morning and they said it would ship today, as per their 1-2 business days.  No tracking number.  Then I called an hour ago and they said Monday.  So, three business days, I said.  After they told me 1-2 business days again.  No, Monday is three business days.

I feel like before they partnered with NM they used to ship so much faster.  Like next day it was shipped out.


----------



## BeenBurned

hsim928 said:


> I was so upset that I mistakenly wrote lost keys instead of lock. My apologies. The lock is the missing accessory, not the keys lol. $1500 for a lock is so ridiculous to me.
> 
> I lost a lot money selling back to FP and I was ok with it but $1500 is way too steep for me to be ok with, you know? Haha thanks a lot for your advice!


If you don’t get a full refund based on an alleged missing item that you never received, an option is to file a dispute through your credit account, assuming you used a card to pay for it. 

There’s no way I’d eat a $1500 loss.


----------



## Rouge H

Who’s to say they didn’t loose it after unpacking it? A lock brand new is about 250 and comes with two keys. They themselves sell lock and keys quite frequently. I hope you don’t settle for this as their final say, I’d be on the phone with my CC company mighty fast. Good luck❤️


----------



## 2cello

Annawakes said:


> Is it just me or are they slower in shipping things out now?
> 
> I bought a bag midday on wed June 26.  Today is Friday June 28.  I called this morning and they said it would ship today, as per their 1-2 business days.  No tracking number.  Then I called an hour ago and they said Monday.  So, three business days, I said.  After they told me 1-2 business days again.  No, Monday is three business days.
> 
> I feel like before they partnered with NM they used to ship so much faster.  Like next day it was shipped out.



Yes they are slower in general then they used to be.  But they also had a $100 discount promo for a couple of days so they might be backed up with orders right now.


----------



## fanofshinythings

hsim928 said:


> Because they’re saying the lock to the bag is missing. But I’m 100% sure the lock was inside the inner pocket. I saw it there and I didn’t take it out so I’m completely at a loss with this situation.
> 
> I told them I didn’t lose the lock and it was returned just the way I received it. They said it’s not there so they cannot issue me a full refund.



What a nightmare!!  I hope you get your full refund soon.....

I was looking at a couple of bags on fashionphile but will save up a bit more to buy them new after reading some posts in this thread.


----------



## k5ml3k

Annawakes said:


> Is it just me or are they slower in shipping things out now?
> 
> I bought a bag midday on wed June 26.  Today is Friday June 28.  I called this morning and they said it would ship today, as per their 1-2 business days.  No tracking number.  Then I called an hour ago and they said Monday.  So, three business days, I said.  After they told me 1-2 business days again.  No, Monday is three business days.
> 
> I feel like before they partnered with NM they used to ship so much faster.  Like next day it was shipped out.


I agree...I hate to keep thinking it’ s bc of their partnership w NM but it’s not hard not.


----------



## caannie

Rouge H said:


> Who’s to say they didn’t loose it after unpacking it? A lock brand new is about 250 and comes with two keys. They themselves sell lock and keys quite frequently. I hope you don’t settle for this as their final say, I’d be on the phone with my CC company mighty fast. Good luck❤️


Honestly, if she hadn't posted here that she thought the lock was in the pocket, who's to say it even had the lock when she received it? And this calls a bigger issue into question: what if you order a bag and it shows up incomplete, missing a strap, lock, keys or clochette? Are they going to try to charge you a penalty for their error?


----------



## Rouge H

caannie said:


> Honestly, if she hadn't posted here that she thought the lock was in the pocket, who's to say it even had the lock when she received it? And this calls a bigger issue into question: what if you order a bag and it shows up incomplete, missing a strap, lock, keys or clochette? Are they going to try to charge you a penalty for their error?



The descriptions note what comes with the purchase. If it was received with less than described it would be returned immediately. 
I’m saying she should call her CC and reverse the charges.


----------



## bagshopr

2cello said:


> Yes they are slower in general then they used to be.  But they also had a $100 discount promo for a couple of days so they might be backed up with orders right now.


I sent a request to sell a wallet on Wednesday and I still haven't received my offer. Their site says they will respond in 1 to 2 days. They did acknowledge that they got my request and were running behind.


----------



## mrsinsyder

bagshopr said:


> I sent a request to sell a wallet on Wednesday and I still haven't received my offer. Their site says they will respond in 1 to 2 days. They did acknowledge that they got my request and were running behind.


Good luck, my last request took 8 days for a quote, then 2 days to mark it received, then 5 more to pay. They need to hire some more staff with all that markup they're charging.


----------



## onlyk

mrsinsyder said:


> Good luck, my last request took 8 days for a quote, then 2 days to mark it received, then 5 more to pay. They need to hire some more staff with all that markup they're charging.


I'm wondering if they are waiting to see any more sellers send in same items for quotes, that way they can give out quotes from high to low to ensure they get the items and make the highest profits? Just my speculation. Because 8 days, that's really a lot of time!


----------



## mrsinsyder

onlyk said:


> I'm wondering if they are waiting to see any more sellers send in same items for quotes, that way they can give out quotes from high to low to ensure they get the items and make the highest profits? Just my speculation. Because 8 days, that's really a lot of time!



If not, they should start, since they have like 600 Geant LV items right now.


----------



## onlyk

mrsinsyder said:


> If not, they should start, since they have like 600 Geant LV items right now.


haha, yeah, I noticed that too, thank God didn't buy one of these when last time at the LV store, would lose shirt over it. one of the items they wanted me to buy was $2,500!


----------



## tatertot

Anyone notice they upped the price on items that had been reduced today back to full price? I had a Valentino and a Proenza on my favorites list that had both been reduced. The Valentino was wayyyyyy over-priced originally and had been knocked down from 1,795 to 1,200 something and the Proenza from 795$ to 600$ with another markdown to go. Now they are listed as "new arrivals" at their original prices Has anyone seen them do this before or do you think it's a glitch?


----------



## k5ml3k

tatertot said:


> Anyone notice they upped the price on items that had been reduced today back to full price? I had a Valentino and a Proenza on my favorites list that had both been reduced. The Valentino was wayyyyyy over-priced originally and had been knocked down from 1,795 to 1,200 something and the Proenza from 795$ to 600$ with another markdown to go. Now they are listed as "new arrivals" at their original prices Has anyone seen them do this before or do you think it's a glitch?


I wonder if they were returned? I’ve noticed that but only once an item was sold then returned.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I believe I was following something that was listed as “New” that is now listed as “Excellent”.  The price is the same.  Strange...I wish I took a screenshot of the item.


----------



## tatertot

k5ml3k said:


> I wonder if they were returned? I’ve noticed that but only once an item was sold then returned.



They never sold (at least as far as I could see in my "favorites"). I am hoping it is just a glitch. It seems since FP  paired with NM their issues and quality control are getting worse. 



Mrs.Z said:


> I believe I was following something that was listed as “New” that is now listed as “Excellent”.  The price is the same.  Strange...I wish I took a screenshot of the item.



 I've noticed their descriptions being more lax as well! Bags that in the past would have been considered "worn" or "loved" are now "excellent". I will say the bags I've received from them have been as described though.


----------



## Mrs.Z

tatertot said:


> They never sold (at least as far as I could see in my "favorites"). I am hoping it is just a glitch. It seems since FP  paired with NM their issues and quality control are getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed their descriptions being more lax as well! Bags that in the past would have been considered "worn" or "loved" are now "excellent". I will say the bags I've received from them have been as described though.



I am certain I saw a bag last week that was listed as “new” but under condition it had “residue” inside the bag.  So that should not be listed as new if it had defects.  
I’ve purchased two bags from them and never had any issues, they were listed as new and appeared to be new and perfect.  
Perhaps since their NM partnership they are reviewing how they classify bags and experiencing some hiccups, that’s not unexpected.  
The bag I mentioned is now listed as having “corner wear” which is frankly totally undetectable from the photos.


----------



## daisychainz

tatertot said:


> Anyone notice they upped the price on items that had been reduced today back to full price? I had a Valentino and a Proenza on my favorites list that had both been reduced. The Valentino was wayyyyyy over-priced originally and had been knocked down from 1,795 to 1,200 something and the Proenza from 795$ to 600$ with another markdown to go. Now they are listed as "new arrivals" at their original prices Has anyone seen them do this before or do you think it's a glitch?


When it was purchased at the 30% off, then returned or canceled, they go back up to full and start the cycle all over again (usually). They will come back at the 10/20% discount after a return, but not the 30%. That's been my experience from seeing stuff. I bought a bag yesterday that someone sent back. It was at the 20% when someone purchased originally and also when relisted yesterday and I got it. When I once before bought an item at 30% off, they relisted it a few days later at full-price after I returned it.


----------



## bearhead

Took a week to get a quote from them on an Excellent Condition Tivoli pm. Wasn't near what I expected. I've always gone with fashionphile for selling, even at a small loss due to me being scared to death of the nightmare that is e.b but it's either try yoog or possibly take a big hit, or suck it up with fp.


----------



## hsim928

BeenBurned said:


> If you don’t get a full refund based on an alleged missing item that you never received, an option is to file a dispute through your credit account, assuming you used a card to pay for it.
> 
> There’s no way I’d eat a $1500 loss.



Yeah exactly! All thanks to purseforum, I  was able to resolve my situation. Sarah got this resolved right away and I got my refund as promised. Phew! So thankful.


----------



## Louisgyal37

bagshopr said:


> I sent a request to sell a wallet on Wednesday and I still haven't received my offer. Their site says they will respond in 1 to 2 days. They did acknowledge that they got my request and were running behind.


Same with me.  I sent out a request morning of July 3.  It is now July 7 and I still haven’t gotten an offer


----------



## LL777

Louisgyal37 said:


> Same with me.  I sent out a request morning of July 3.  It is now July 7 and I still haven’t gotten an offer


They received my bag on Thursday, June 27, and I’m still waiting for the payment.


----------



## Louisgyal37

LL777 said:


> They received my bag on Thursday, June 27, and I’m still waiting for the payment.


That’s ridiculous!! I’m starting to back away from them


----------



## Louisgyal37

I also notice that when an item is discounted, you cannot buy that item right away because the discount is improperly reflected. For example, the cannes bag was just “ discounted” to 30% off but still reflected at 20% off. I think it takes time for their system to catch up. Have to be careful you’re getting the proper discount...


----------



## serybrazil

Annawakes said:


> Is it just me or are they slower in shipping things out now?
> 
> I bought a bag midday on wed June 26.  Today is Friday June 28.  I called this morning and they said it would ship today, as per their 1-2 business days.  No tracking number.  Then I called an hour ago and they said Monday.  So, three business days, I said.  After they told me 1-2 business days again.  No, Monday is three business days.
> 
> I feel like before they partnered with NM they used to ship so much faster.  Like next day it was shipped out.



Aw I'm sorry you're experiencing this! I bought a purse last week and they had it marked shipped that same day and it was ups ground but it took 3 days to get to me, maybe you had just hit bad timing.


----------



## serybrazil

bagshopr said:


> I sent a request to sell a wallet on Wednesday and I still haven't received my offer. Their site says they will respond in 1 to 2 days. They did acknowledge that they got my request and were running behind.



I sent in a request this last Friday as well, I'm sure I wont hear for another couple days


----------



## bagshopr

serybrazil said:


> I sent in a request this last Friday as well, I'm sure I wont hear for another couple days


I think my quote came on day 5. But it was a good offer so I accepted and my wallet is now in CA, awaiting delivery to Fashionphile.


----------



## ThisVNchick

They probably weren’t open for Fourth of July. I’ve noticed that anytime there’s a holiday, they are super slow and always seem to have to play catch up whether it’s checking in items, paying, or returning quotes.


----------



## serybrazil

bagshopr said:


> I think my quote came on day 5. But it was a good offer so I accepted and my wallet is now in CA, awaiting delivery to Fashionphile.



I hope your funds are super speedy!  I love the purse I sent in for a quote so not in a rush for $ HOWEVER, I did find a Pochette Metis that I've been looking for, crossing my fingers the seller has not sold it since I messaged her about it but if it does sell, I will take it as it wasn't meant to be


----------



## LL777

LL777 said:


> They received my bag on Thursday, June 27, and I’m still waiting for the payment.


Still waiting. I guess I’ll be calling them tomorrow


----------



## serybrazil

LL777 said:


> Still waiting. I guess I’ll be calling them tomorrow



oh my gosh, I'd be calling nonstop!!! I wonder if the 4th of July has kept them behind


----------



## snibor

LL777 said:


> Still waiting. I guess I’ll be calling them tomorrow



Are you paid by check? 
In my experience payment takes anywhere from 2-3 days to 3 weeks. I have never not been paid. In past they advised me to wait three weeks before they re-issue a check.


----------



## serybrazil

snibor said:


> Are you paid by check?
> In my experience payment takes anywhere from 2-3 days to 3 weeks. I have never not been paid. In past they advised me to wait three weeks before they re-issue a check.



It took about 2 weeks when they sent my check to me, my last paypal payment to me took a day I think.


----------



## LL777

snibor said:


> Are you paid by check?
> In my experience payment takes anywhere from 2-3 days to 3 weeks. I have never not been paid. In past they advised me to wait three weeks before they re-issue a check.


No, by ACH


----------



## serybrazil

LL777 said:


> No, by ACH



have they paid you yet? i hope so!


----------



## LL777

serybrazil said:


> have they paid you yet? i hope so!


I called them yesterday, they will release a payment today.


----------



## faithbw

I've sold two bags to FP. The process was pretty fast and efficient. I got paid using ACH and if my memory serves me correctly I got paid a few days after FP received the bags.


----------



## MAGJES

It has been my experience that the payment time table depends on the brand. I have to wait longer for my payment if it is a Hermes item.


----------



## restricter

MAGJES said:


> It has been my experience that the payment time table depends on the brand. I have to wait longer for my payment if it is a Hermes item.


Good to know.  It’s been over a week since they received my Cartier item.


----------



## bagshopr

serybrazil said:


> I hope your funds are super speedy!  I love the purse I sent in for a quote so not in a rush for $ HOWEVER, I did find a Pochette Metis that I've been looking for, crossing my fingers the seller has not sold it since I messaged her about it but if it does sell, I will take it as it wasn't meant to be


My item was processed and the payment is pending, so I feel like I got excellent service.  I hope everyone else's transactions go smoothly as well!


----------



## hsim928

You guys... it’s only been a week and I got another headache lol.

So I purchased a used Chanel medium flap in red caviar but considering the excellent condition description, it wasn’t excellent.. with corner wears and wrinkles on top of the flap. No problem! Returned the item via ups this Monday. Usually arrives back to fp the next day or so. 

On tuesday, it said delivery by end of today. On wednesday, it said delivery by end of today but per tracking, it arrived in San Marcos, departed, arrived and departed. What the heck? So I called ups only to find out the package is missing!! Now I have to call fp for them to file a claim.

Wow... what is up with my bad luck these days?? Maybe it’s a sign for me to stop buying from fp... also, I received a quote for a chanel trendy cc. A month ago, they offered me almost $4k. Submitted a quote again and they offered me $2k lol. What a joke... emailed them and their response was just ridic. Within few weeks, trendy cc is out of style? Because I see them listing trendy cc in very good condition for over $4k.


----------



## onlyk

hsim928 said:


> You guys... it’s only been a week and I got another headache lol.
> 
> So I purchased a used Chanel medium flap in red caviar but considering the excellent condition description, it wasn’t excellent.. with corner wears and wrinkles on top of the flap. No problem! Returned the item via ups this Monday. Usually arrives back to fp the next day or so.
> 
> On tuesday, it said delivery by end of today. On wednesday, it said delivery by end of today but per tracking, it arrived in San Marcos, departed, arrived and departed. What the heck? So I called ups only to find out the package is missing!! Now I have to call fp for them to file a claim.
> 
> Wow... what is up with my bad luck these days?? Maybe it’s a sign for me to stop buying from fp... also, I received a quote for a chanel trendy cc. A month ago, they offered me almost $4k. Submitted a quote again and they offered me $2k lol. What a joke... emailed them and their response was just ridic. Within few weeks, trendy cc is out of style? Because I see them listing trendy cc in very good condition for over $4k.


Is it possible that when last time you summited your bag, they had none (of your bag's condition) in stock, now they get several there so all the late comers will get low quotes?


----------



## LL777

Does fashionphile offer coupons?


----------



## daisychainz

"Leather has been treated" in the description. I assume this means a previous owner put something on the bag that altered the feel of the leather? Has anyone purchased a bag where the leather was treated? Is this a no-go or would this generally be an ok thing?


----------



## ThisVNchick

daisychainz said:


> "Leather has been treated" in the description. I assume this means a previous owner put something on the bag that altered the feel of the leather? Has anyone purchased a bag where the leather was treated? Is this a no-go or would this generally be an ok thing?


Probably means that the bag was sent to the spa and was redyed (part of a restoration process). I highly doubt FP could tell if you put some leather conditioner on your bags prior...


----------



## daisychainz

ThisVNchick said:


> Probably means that the bag was sent to the spa and was redyed (part of a restoration process). I highly doubt FP could tell if you put some leather conditioner on your bags prior...


I ended up calling them to ask. They said someone put a leather treatment on and it left residue on the bag, and it wasn't as soft as similar bags from that company anymore. They go get the bag you are asking about, which is nice, so they can help you as much as possible. They said "treated leather" means that they feel a difference in texture and/or see a residue from something that was applied on the exterior. Maybe they have a black light they use, lol. If it was recolored they will say "painted and/or dyed" and that will be different. I didn't buy it, I was scared of how it might feel.


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> I ended up calling them to ask. They said someone put a leather treatment on and it left residue on the bag, and it wasn't as soft as similar bags from that company anymore. They go get the bag you are asking about, which is nice, so they can help you as much as possible. They said "treated leather" means that they feel a difference in texture and/or see a residue from something that was applied on the exterior. Maybe they have a black light they use, lol. If it was recolored they will say "painted and/or dyed" and that will be different. I didn't buy it, I was scared of how it might feel.


It's all about price, if good enough I would buy it!

by the way, does anyone experience very slow shipment? been 3 days since I made a purchase from them has not been shipped out yet! They used to be shipping out the same day or the next day, wondering what had happened.

Yoogi's closet always consistently ship out the same day or the next day if made purchase after their working hours.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Slow shipping here too. I purchased something yesterday morning. They usually ship out same day and I have my order 3-4 days later max. Not sure I’m into this NM partnership. Seems like orders and quotes are slower, prices have gone up, and their quality evaluations are crazy. No way an item from 2014 is in new condition. I don’t think I’ll be shopping there as much anymore. 



onlyk said:


> It's all about price, if good enough I would buy it!
> 
> by the way, does anyone experience very slow shipment? been 3 days since I made a purchase from them has not been shipped out yet! They used to be shipping out the same day or the next day, wondering what had happened.
> 
> Yoogi's closet always consistently ship out the same day or the next day if made purchase after their working hours.


----------



## ellekay825

After 7 years of shopping exclusively at LV for bags and being just kind of let down with the “boutique” experience, I finally decided to dive into the pre-loved market and, specifically, into Fashionphile. 

I sent 4 items for quotes.  Accepted 2 offers, sold one on my own (FB marketplace) and 1 I am still considering sending to Fashionphile.  I chose store credit which gave me an additional 10%.  The quotes took about 3 days. The quotes were also very fair. After shipping my items, it took 6 full days to arrive to them and 1 additional day to process.  After that, the credit was in my account and ready to use. 

I knew exactly the bags I wanted.  The other day they ran a flash sale and I jumped at the offer, even springing for overnight shipping. 

Fashionphile delivered! I am over the moon excited with my purchases.  Not only did my items arrive in 1 day, but the bags themselves were BETTER than described.  I notice that they under promise the condition of their items.  One of my bags are currently listed with water and ink marks and I know darn well there are none, so they’re overly cautious. 

After lackluster experiences at Louis Vuitton Boutiques, both stand alone and at Saks, I honestly cannot see myself ever returning.  Fashionphile might not be the only place I look, but it will be the first.


----------



## umichmm

Over the past few years, I can only say that my experiences as a buyer have been great. My experiences as a seller have been less than stellar. Since the new NM partnership, the buy out prices have been actually laughable (they know we can see the prices they decide to sell these items right?) In addition it’s taking 5-8 days to even get a quote back. It’s been outrageously disappointing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

umichmm said:


> Over the past few years, I can only say that my experiences as a buyer have been great. My experiences as a seller have been less than stellar. Since the new NM partnership, the buy out prices have been actually laughable (they know we can see the prices they decide to sell these items right?) In addition it’s taking 5-8 days to even get a quote back. It’s been outrageously disappointing.


I feel the same. 

I’m guessing NM investors are really trying to push for maximum profit, hence, the incredibly low ball offers. Someone mentioned awhile back that the company was on the verge of bankruptcy. 

Did they also stop doing consignment? They gave me a buyout that I felt was kind of low. I emailed them about consigning since I know the item I have is quite rare and highly sought after...they didn’t respond


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I feel the same.
> 
> I’m guessing NM investors are really trying to push for maximum profit, hence, the incredibly low ball offers. Someone mentioned awhile back that the company was on the verge of bankruptcy.
> 
> Did they also stop doing consignment? They gave me a buyout that I felt was kind of low. I emailed them about consigning since I know the item I have is quite rare and highly sought after...they didn’t respond


 The last two items I have sent them the only offer was for consignment.  One just arrived yesterday, so they are still offering consignment.


----------



## k5ml3k

umichmm said:


> Over the past few years, I can only say that my experiences as a buyer have been great. My experiences as a seller have been less than stellar. Since the new NM partnership, the buy out prices have been actually laughable (they know we can see the prices they decide to sell these items right?) In addition it’s taking 5-8 days to even get a quote back. It’s been outrageously disappointing.



I agree. I have credit w them, which I’ve gad since


ThisVNchick said:


> I feel the same.
> 
> I’m guessing NM investors are really trying to push for maximum profit, hence, the incredibly low ball offers. Someone mentioned awhile back that the company was on the verge of bankruptcy.
> 
> Did they also stop doing consignment? They gave me a buyout that I felt was kind of low. I emailed them about consigning since I know the item I have is quite rare and highly sought after...they didn’t respond



I agree too  I feel like the prices have gotten higher and quotes not so much. I just have some store credit to use then I might be done, unfortunately.

As for the buyout, I’ve gotten only buyout quotes for awhile now but maybe just me.


----------



## ThisVNchick

If you think too long on a quote, they go back and adjust it (had this happen twice since they’ve partnered with NM). Seems a bit shady in my opinion, especially since they say you have x amount of time before the quote expires...


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I just received a wallet that was in better condition than stated. Unfortunately it had a smokey, BO smell to it. It also had a picture of the previous owner in it. Oops. Back it went.


----------



## IntheOcean

lizzy_bennett said:


> I just received a wallet that was in better condition than stated. Unfortunately it had a smokey, BO smell to it. It also had a picture of the previous owner in it. Oops. Back it went.


Who on earth leaves things in their bags/wallets when they put them up for sale? Like, itsn't it standard procedure to clean everything out and wipe it, especially the interior, so that there's no crumbs or dust or whatever before mailing it to someone? Someone who actually paid money?  

I heard there's a custom in some countries of putting a coin in a wallet you're giving to someone for good luck and prosperity, but that's where the line should be drawn, IMO. If you're reselling something, you should get it as close to its original condition as possible. It's just a matter of politeness.


----------



## tatertot

Anyone else dealing with a surprise one week shipping delay and suddenly nobody to answer their phones? I've been on hold for over an hour (each defaults after 20 minutes to an auto-return). I wouldn't mind except they waited a week after funds cleared to ship my bag and now it's "held up" and won't be here until a week after estimated delivery and is stuck somewhere in Chicago. For a bag that cost over 12k I am not happy. This is also the third bag I've bought from them in as many weeks. The others were much more cost friendly but I don't think that should change the service.


----------



## MAGJES

I've noticed recently that Fashionphile no longer states the date when the next 10% discount will be applied to the items in my "wishlist."  The date when the discount would be applied used to be right _underneath_ the item.  Anyone else have this info missing from their wishlist?


----------



## ThisVNchick

MAGJES said:


> I've noticed recently that Fashionphile no longer states the date when the next 10% discount will be applied to the items in my "wishlist."  The date when the discount would be applied used to be right _underneath_ the item.  Anyone else have this info missing from their wishlist?


Yes, I've noticed that too. 

I only have 2 items saved so I know the drop date by heart but just realized that on the day they were suppose to drop, they did not.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I usually receive low-ball offers from Yoogis ( for at least 2 years now) but with my recently submitted two quotes, Yoogis beat FP by almost 30% more! I don't know if it is a coincidence or not, but I feel like their recent NM partnership has resulted in incredibly insulting offers to their seller/consignors.


----------



## rdgldy

My last experience with FP was a good one.  I brought some Hermes leather bracelets to the NYC store and was issued a check on the spot.  If I would have consigned with TRR I would have gotten less and would have had to wait for things to sell.

In terms of bags, Yoogis and FP alternate between whom I do better with.  Sometimes they are both so low, that I resort to ebay.


----------



## southernbelle43

ThisVNchick said:


> I usually receive low-ball offers from Yoogis ( for at least 2 years now) but with my recently submitted two quotes, Yoogis beat FP by almost 30% more! I don't know if it is a coincidence or not, but I feel like their recent NM partnership has resulted in incredibly insulting offers to their seller/consignors.


I have had the same experience, much higher offers from Yoogi's.  However i have had great buying experiences with Fashionphile.


----------



## onlyk

tatertot said:


> Anyone else dealing with a surprise one week shipping delay and suddenly nobody to answer their phones? I've been on hold for over an hour (each defaults after 20 minutes to an auto-return). I wouldn't mind except they waited a week after funds cleared to ship my bag and now it's "held up" and won't be here until a week after estimated delivery and is stuck somewhere in Chicago. For a bag that cost over 12k I am not happy. This is also the third bag I've bought from them in as many weeks. The others were much more cost friendly but I don't think that should change the service.


i used to be able to call them and get person to answer the phone within 20 minutes but lately has never been able to, always had to leave phone number even after waited for 30 , 40 minutes their automatic system just came up says will call me back on the pohone number I dailed in and have them call me back. Maybe they are just too busy?


----------



## onlyk

ThisVNchick said:


> I usually receive low-ball offers from Yoogis ( for at least 2 years now) but with my recently submitted two quotes, Yoogis beat FP by almost 30% more! I don't know if it is a coincidence or not, but I feel like their recent NM partnership has resulted in incredibly insulting offers to their seller/consignors.


was it consignment? Consign usually higher since store doesn't use their own money.


----------



## nicole0612

I submitted an item for a quote a few weeks ago. As is usual for me, when the quote finally came it stated, “We can only offer consignment for this item”. The price was low, but I sent it in anyway. As soon as it arrived, my dashboard changed to “payout pending” or something along those lines. I assumed that was just an error and the bag would be listed shortly, but the bag was never listed and a few days later I received the direct deposit to my bank. I wonder if an employee purchased my bag.


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> I submitted an item for a quote a few weeks ago. As is usual for me, when the quote finally came it stated, “We can only offer consignment for this item”. The price was low, but I sent it in anyway. As soon as it arrived, my dashboard changed to “payout pending” or something along those lines. I assumed that was just an error and the bag would be listed shortly, but the bag was never listed and a few days later I received the direct deposit to my bank. I wonder if an employee purchased my bag.


Possible a birkin?


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> Possible a birkin?


Kelly Pochette.


----------



## kat99

nicole0612 said:


> I submitted an item for a quote a few weeks ago. As is usual for me, when the quote finally came it stated, “We can only offer consignment for this item”. The price was low, but I sent it in anyway. As soon as it arrived, my dashboard changed to “payout pending” or something along those lines. I assumed that was just an error and the bag would be listed shortly, but the bag was never listed and a few days later I received the direct deposit to my bank. I wonder if an employee purchased my bag.



This happened to me too! Chanel jumbo


----------



## nicole0612

kat99 said:


> This happened to me too! Chanel jumbo


Very interesting and curious!


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> Kelly Pochette.


Thanks! Good to know!


----------



## ThisVNchick

onlyk said:


> was it consignment? Consign usually higher since store doesn't use their own money.


No, FP always does buyout for me. They have never offered me any items via consignment. I contacted them about an item that I felt could have had a higher offer via consignment but they never responded.


----------



## onlyk

ThisVNchick said:


> No, FP always does buyout for me. They have never offered me any items via consignment. I contacted them about an item that I felt could have had a higher offer via consignment but they never responded.


I see, thanks!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Has anyone been hit with the new 10% restocking fee? I want to order 2 items with the intention of returning one.


----------



## 2cello

lizzy_bennett said:


> Has anyone been hit with the new 10% restocking fee? I want to order 2 items with the intention of returning one.



Is that for all orders?  Up thread someone said the restocking fee only applies to people who have a 75% plus return rate.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

It’s for people with too many returns. But I’m not sure what they consider too many. 



2cello said:


> Is that for all orders?  Up thread someone said the restocking fee only applies to people who have a 75% plus return rate.


----------



## caannie

Why are you ordering two items but intending to return one? Can't decide which you want? Comparing sizes?


----------



## mrsinsyder

lizzy_bennett said:


> Has anyone been hit with the new 10% restocking fee? I want to order 2 items with the intention of returning one.


Hopefully they give notice before they just randomly hit you with it.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

That would be nice. But I think I’ve talked myself out of both of them, so they saved me some money. 



mrsinsyder said:


> Hopefully they give notice before they just randomly hit you with it.


----------



## Prufrock613

nicole0612 said:


> I submitted an item for a quote a few weeks ago. As is usual for me, when the quote finally came it stated, “We can only offer consignment for this item”. The price was low, but I sent it in anyway. As soon as it arrived, my dashboard changed to “payout pending” or something along those lines. I assumed that was just an error and the bag would be listed shortly, but the bag was never listed and a few days later I received the direct deposit to my bank. I wonder if an employee purchased my bag.


Don’t forget that FP has 2 (? Or more) storefronts.  Someone may have bought it, there


----------



## jill39

I just revived some quotes from fashionphile that were shockingly low.  I’m gonna send pics to other consignment shops today.  I think they are going to lose sellers if they keep this up.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jill39 said:


> I just revived some quotes from fashionphile that were shockingly low.  I’m gonna send pics to other consignment shops today.  I think they are going to lose sellers if they keep this up.


THIS. And the fact that their quotes now take over 5+ days. I don't know why they continue to say they'll get back to you within 1-2 business days. Just say we'll get back to you as soon as possible. The former makes you sound unreliable as a business.


----------



## nicole0612

Prufrock613 said:


> Don’t forget that FP has 2 (? Or more) storefronts.  Someone may have bought it, there


It is possible, but surprising that as soon as it was marked as received it was marked as payment pending (like with a buyout) instead of the usual verbiage for consignment.


----------



## Prufrock613

nicole0612 said:


> It is possible, but surprising that as soon as it was marked as received it was marked as payment pending (like with a buyout) instead of the usual verbiage for consignment.


I had a friend that volunteered for a high end consignment shop, that benefitted abused women.  She said that the volunteers were like vultures-they’d grab anything (still paid for, of course) before it could even hit the floor.


----------



## nicole0612

Prufrock613 said:


> I had a friend that volunteered for a high end consignment shop, that benefitted abused women.  She said that the volunteers were like vultures-they’d grab anything (still paid for, of course) before it could even hit the floor.


You may have solved the mystery then!


----------



## onlyk

jill39 said:


> I just revived some quotes from fashionphile that were shockingly low.  I’m gonna send pics to other consignment shops today.  I think they are going to lose sellers if they keep this up.


Just curious, may I ask are these LV (Neverfull Speedy B, Felicie, Favorite etc) Chanel (WOC & flaps in black caviar leather) Hermes (birkin Kelly)? Sometimes lots of other designer brands are expensive to buy but has very low resale value, even LV Chanel Hermes, many styles just don't resell well.
I myself been looking through their site almost everyday and noticed prices are relatively lower than they were used to be. Maybe the new sales tax thing has some impact?


----------



## greencastlesandstars

Received extremely low quote for a Balenciaga city bag (neutral color). Did not accept.


----------



## Prufrock613

greencastlesandstars said:


> Received extremely low quote for a Balenciaga city bag (neutral color). Did not accept.


Yoogi’s always seem have a monopoly on Classic Bal’s - I don’t blame you...the prices for
some of POS bags, floors me


----------



## jill39

This is the absolutely lowest quote I’ve ever got from fashionphile.  Actually Yoogis quoted me better, and it used to be the reverse.


----------



## mrsinsyder

ThisVNchick said:


> THIS. And the fact that their quotes now take over 5+ days. I don't know why they continue to say they'll get back to you within 1-2 business days. Just say we'll get back to you as soon as possible. The former makes you sound unreliable as a business.


Agree, I'm on day 6 waiting for a quote now. So annoying.


----------



## kadya

mrsinsyder said:


> Agree, I'm on day 6 waiting for a quote now. So annoying.



Same, though I don’t know why I bother anymore. I only get a decent quote one out of every five or so submissions these days.

They do have time to send marketing emails just about every single day though!


----------



## daisychainz

I hope they have a sale soon, because I will no longer purchase at their listed prices. They have gone crazy with their prices and it makes no sense when in the case of LV, for example, an item is on the LV website brand new for hundreds less.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, this is interesting .. now Fashionphile is selling 'new' merchandise but at discounted prices?!!?!  .. I guess this is what their Neiman Marcus collab has provided them with .. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Coco.lover

The quotes have been really low and they are taking forever to give them. Last month I was quoted $1700 for my brand new Pochette Metis this month they quoted me $1200. I should’ve taken the first quote.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coco.lover said:


> The quotes have been really low and they are taking forever to give them. Last month I was quoted $1700 for my brand new Pochette Metis this month they quoted me $1200. I should’ve taken the first quote.


Whoa, that is a big drop.  I wonder if it has to do with how many they have on hand at the time?  Personally I sell to Yoogi;s, they have always quoted higher to me than FP.


----------



## Coco.lover

I have never sold to Yoogi’s but I’ll submit it for a quote. 


southernbelle43 said:


> Whoa, that is a big drop.  I wonder if it has to do with how many they have on hand at the time?  Personally I sell to Yoogi;s, they have always quoted higher to me than FP.


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies- first time trying to shop at fashionphile and for the life of me I can’t get to the payment page. When I tried a mock us address it worked but when I put my usual Australian address it’s just stuck. Has anyone run into this issue before?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## simone72

I have sold many time to them throughout the years and yes it’s taking longer to get a quote but once you do payment comes really fast. I have it set up straight to my bank account. As far as quotes it’s important to disclose any flaws with pictures and when you say very good that means pretty worn for what I’ve seen. Also important if any odors attaches like cigarette or perfume will get you a lower price.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I saw someone mention a restock-return fee a few pages back. Has anyone else aside from the OP been hit with that yet? Any word on this as a standard thing now?


----------



## southernbelle43

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I saw someone mention a restock-return fee a few pages back. Has anyone else aside from the OP been hit with that yet? Any word on this as a standard thing now?


I just sold a bag back to them and got the full 70%...no fees that I know of.  I learned the hard way that if you put a bag on reserve, get it, decide to return it, you get a 10% discount on money back.  That was last year and is the last time I have done that, lol. I should have read the rules.  I have to disagree a little with the above post. Every bag that I have bought from Fashionphile that was labeled in "very good" condition has been in excellent condition. On at least 3-4 of them I have been unable to find any marks, edge wear etc.  That is just one person's experience though.  and I have not bought anything from them recently.


----------



## kadya

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I saw someone mention a restock-return fee a few pages back. Has anyone else aside from the OP been hit with that yet? Any word on this as a standard thing now?



One of the posts mentioned it was only if someone had a “high return rate” (I think it was 90%?) but whether it’s total or within a specific period of time it’s unclear. I don’t think they are upfront when purchasing if you are subject to the restocking fee, I think you just find out if you ask or if you try to return.


----------



## kemilia

kadya said:


> One of the posts mentioned it was only if someone had a “high return rate” (I think it was 90%?) but whether it’s total or within a specific period of time it’s unclear. I don’t think they are upfront when purchasing if you are subject to the restocking fee, I think you just find out if you ask or if you try to return.


I got hit with a restock fee but it was because I put the item on layaway (that is specified in their return info). But if they are charging a fee for non-layaway returns, that would definitely make me rethink buying from them.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I’m the one who asked about the restock fee. I haven’t been hit with one, I just noticed the policy change after they partnered with NM.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> I saw someone mention a restock-return fee a few pages back. Has anyone else aside from the OP been hit with that yet? Any word on this as a standard thing now?


----------



## onlyk

Coco.lover said:


> The quotes have been really low and they are taking forever to give them. Last month I was quoted $1700 for my brand new Pochette Metis this month they quoted me $1200. I should’ve taken the first quote.


I was quoted $1,300 but I ended up sold it on my own for a lot more $$$$. I think they have too many PM that's why the quote is so low now plus the new tax thing the higher price point items may not move as fast as used to be.


----------



## daisychainz

Coco.lover said:


> The quotes have been really low and they are taking forever to give them. Last month I was quoted $1700 for my brand new Pochette Metis this month they quoted me $1200. I should’ve taken the first quote.


Someplace on their website it tells you to carefully consider the first quote because they may revise it afterwards and/or it might not be the same as before if you resubmit (aka you'll get offered less!). They keep you on file and know what you submitted and accepted or turned down. I think closer to the holidays they might get slightly higher because they need inventory. I'm surprised they even offered 1700 for the PM, that was a good quote!


----------



## southernbelle43

daisychainz said:


> Someplace on their website it tells you to carefully consider the first quote because they may revise it afterwards and/or it might not be the same as before if you resubmit (aka you'll get offered less!). They keep you on file and know what you submitted and accepted or turned down. I think closer to the holidays they might get slightly higher because they need inventory. I'm surprised they even offered 1700 for the PM, that was a good quote!


That was a fabulous quote, very surprising.


----------



## daisychainz

southernbelle43 said:


> That was a fabulous quote, very surprising.


It's not a direct quote, I was just paraphrasing. It's someplace on their website, maybe under FAQ's. I recall reading it once before I submitted items. It did happen to me too, I submitted something, said no, and three months later they offered $350 less.


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> Someplace on their website it tells you to carefully consider the first quote because they may revise it afterwards and/or it might not be the same as before if you resubmit (aka you'll get offered less!). They keep you on file and know what you submitted and accepted or turned down. I think closer to the holidays they might get slightly higher because they need inventory. I'm surprised they even offered 1700 for the PM, that was a good quote!


Agree! on the other hand i can see why the OP would turned down $1,700, the retail plus tax was over $2,000, so lose several hundreds on a brand new bag and very popular and often selling way over retail on the second hand market that would be painful.


----------



## kbell

I think $1700 for a pochette Métis is more than fair. It’s not “new” once it leaves the store period. Just like a car. New condition, but still not new on the resale market. Worth it not to have the hassle of selling it yourself & depending where it was purchased there may or may not have been sales tax. My state does not tax.


----------



## Clare Lavanda

Hi ladies- I have a question about canceling an order on Fashionphile.  I purchased a Chanel jumbo flap in grey caviar leather outright a few days ago and am now experiencing some buyer's remorse because of the huge price tag (it's beautiful...but also 6000 USD with tax......).  I purchased it outright (not on layaway or reserve) and the item has not shipped yet.  I just went on the website and saw that there is a order cancellation button, which I have not clicked.  

Does anyone know if Fashionphile charges a fee for canceling items that are purchased outright? I know they charge a 10% fee for canceling layaways and reserve items.  I feel like it'd be kind of silly for them to ship it to me, only to have me ship it back to them in return (on their dime)-- since returns are free it'd end up costing them more $ and hassle.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sapphire2691

Clare Lavanda said:


> Hi ladies- I have a question about canceling an order on Fashionphile.  I purchased a Chanel jumbo flap in grey caviar leather outright a few days ago and am now experiencing some buyer's remorse because of the huge price tag (it's beautiful...but also 6000 USD with tax......).  I purchased it outright (not on layaway or reserve) and the item has not shipped yet.  I just went on the website and saw that there is a order cancellation button, which I have not clicked.
> 
> Does anyone know if Fashionphile charges a fee for canceling items that are purchased outright? I know they charge a 10% fee for canceling layaways and reserve items.  I feel like it'd be kind of silly for them to ship it to me, only to have me ship it back to them in return (on their dime)-- since returns are free it'd end up costing them more $ and hassle.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Based on how straight forward it was to return my purchase, I would think one would be able to cancel without any issues.  Only thing is if they had shipped and you would have to return, give plenty of time for shipping.  I had a mini freakout when I realized it was going to take a week across the county.  They could refund only buy back price if after 30 days.


----------



## k5ml3k

Clare Lavanda said:


> Hi ladies- I have a question about canceling an order on Fashionphile.  I purchased a Chanel jumbo flap in grey caviar leather outright a few days ago and am now experiencing some buyer's remorse because of the huge price tag (it's beautiful...but also 6000 USD with tax......).  I purchased it outright (not on layaway or reserve) and the item has not shipped yet.  I just went on the website and saw that there is a order cancellation button, which I have not clicked.
> 
> Does anyone know if Fashionphile charges a fee for canceling items that are purchased outright? I know they charge a 10% fee for canceling layaways and reserve items.  I feel like it'd be kind of silly for them to ship it to me, only to have me ship it back to them in return (on their dime)-- since returns are free it'd end up costing them more $ and hassle.
> 
> Thanks so much!



From my experience, they do not charge anything if you decide to cancel it. I've done it before with no issues.


----------



## southernbelle43

FP has really dropped their quotes.  I submitted a Bottega Veneta cabat and  got a ridiculous quote,  Yoogi’s quote lacked $20 being double that quote. I could get more selling it myself online but I have no selling history on eBay and am nervous about other sites, so I guess Yoogi will get it.


----------



## Prufrock613

Clare Lavanda said:


> Hi ladies- I have a question about canceling an order on Fashionphile.  I purchased a Chanel jumbo flap in grey caviar leather outright a few days ago and am now experiencing some buyer's remorse because of the huge price tag (it's beautiful...but also 6000 USD with tax......).  I purchased it outright (not on layaway or reserve) and the item has not shipped yet.  I just went on the website and saw that there is a order cancellation button, which I have not clicked.
> 
> Does anyone know if Fashionphile charges a fee for canceling items that are purchased outright? I know they charge a 10% fee for canceling layaways and reserve items.  I feel like it'd be kind of silly for them to ship it to me, only to have me ship it back to them in return (on their dime)-- since returns are free it'd end up costing them more $ and hassle.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Click the decline button or whatever it says- you can even go to your “purchases” and there will be a cancellation prompt. 
I know the feeling...just bought something from there ...it’s not giving me joy


----------



## mrsinsyder

kadya said:


> One of the posts mentioned it was only if someone had a “high return rate” (I think it was 90%?) but whether it’s total or within a specific period of time it’s unclear. I don’t think they are upfront when purchasing if you are subject to the restocking fee, I think you just find out if you ask or if you try to return.


Their website says it's 75%.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sapphire2691 said:


> Based on how straight forward it was to return my purchase, I would think one would be able to cancel without any issues.  Only thing is if they had shipped and you would have to return, give plenty of time for shipping.  I had a mini freakout when I realized it was going to take a week across the county.  They could refund only buy back price if after 30 days.


Wait, it has to arrive within 30 days?? I just shipped something back and their shipping is so slow it won't be there until 32.


----------



## rdgldy

southernbelle43 said:


> FP has really dropped their quotes.  I submitted a Bottega Veneta cabat and  got a ridiculous quote,  Yoogi’s quote lacked $20 being double that quote. I could get more selling it myself online but I have no selling history on eBay and am nervous about other sites, so I guess Yoogi will get it.


I had the opposite experience.  Yoogi’s offered more than $200 less than FP on one of my bags last week.


----------



## lallybelle

mrsinsyder said:


> Wait, it has to arrive within 30 days?? I just shipped something back and their shipping is so slow it won't be there until 32.



Yep. I'm sorry to say you are probably out of luck. It is in their policy that it has to *arrive* ( not shipped) within 30 days of your *purchase. *You don't even get from your delivery date. I got screwed when I sent something back over the memorial day weekend.


----------



## mrsinsyder

lallybelle said:


> Yep. I'm sorry to say you are probably out of luck. It is in their policy that it has to *arrive* ( not shipped) within 30 days of your *purchase. *You don't even get from your delivery date. I got screwed when I sent something back over the memorial day weekend.


Weird, I saw another post from someone here that said (they told her) it had to be shipped within the 30... their return system was down most of last week and I had to call to request the return label so if anything I'll just call them and see if they can give the day of grace because of it.

They must have changed their policy again though (from when you returned), because it now says: All item(s) must be received at FASHIONPHILE within *30 days of the ship date *with tags attached in order to receive a full refund.

I guess that's a small improvement


----------



## southernbelle43

rdgldy said:


> I had the opposite experience.  Yoogi’s offered more than $200 less than FP on one of my bags last week.


Most interesting. I have never received a lower quote from Yoogi's.  I suppose it depends on the bag and how many they have. It pays to keep shopping around for quotes every time.


----------



## lallybelle

mrsinsyder said:


> Weird, I saw another post from someone here that said (they told her) it had to be shipped within the 30... their return system was down most of last week and I had to call to request the return label so if anything I'll just call them and see if they can give the day of grace because of it.
> 
> They must have changed their policy again though (from when you returned), because it now says: All item(s) must be received at FASHIONPHILE within *30 days of the ship date *with tags attached in order to receive a full refund.
> 
> I guess that's a small improvement



Oh yeah they were having some issues. I called to ask a Q and they thought I was calling about getting a label because the system was down. Def remind them of that if they try to say you're late.


----------



## rdgldy

southernbelle43 said:


> Most interesting. I have never received a lower quote from Yoogi's.  I suppose it depends on the bag and how many they have. It pays to keep shopping around for quotes every time.


I always get quotes from both before deciding.


----------



## mrsinsyder

lallybelle said:


> Oh yeah they were having some issues. I called to ask a Q and they thought I was calling about getting a label because the system was down. Def remind them of that if they try to say you're late.



I talked to them today, they were super friendly and said they'd notate my account and it won't be an issue


----------



## lallybelle

mrsinsyder said:


> I talked to them today, they were super friendly and said they'd notate my account and it won't be an issue



Great!


----------



## daisychainz

I guess they are having issues? I ordered a bag 8 days ago and it still says awaiting shipment, which is super long, even given the holiday they had. I haven't bothered to even contact them. I'm that lazy


----------



## mrsinsyder

daisychainz said:


> I guess they are having issues? I ordered a bag 8 days ago and it still says awaiting shipment, which is super long, even given the holiday they had. I haven't bothered to even contact them. I'm that lazy


Idk what they’re doing. I’ve started paying the $15 or so for three day shipping because my last three orders have taken days to ship.


----------



## caannie

daisychainz said:


> I guess they are having issues? I ordered a bag 8 days ago and it still says awaiting shipment, which is super long, even given the holiday they had. I haven't bothered to even contact them. I'm that lazy


 I ordered an item on August 30th (Saturday), and it shipped on the 3rd (Tuesday) which was the soonest they could've mailed it because of the holiday weekend. So I would definitely call and ask why your item hasn't been shipped. And, I used the free shipping.


----------



## CeeJay

.. service always seems to be affected when there is a change, and in this case .. the association with Neiman Marcus.  Oftentimes, "management" doesn't take into account that - for instance, more staff might be needed, or their system(s) may need improvement, etc.  I used to see this all the time when I had my own IT consulting business ..


----------



## Clare Lavanda

caannie said:


> I ordered an item on August 30th (Saturday), and it shipped on the 3rd (Tuesday) which was the soonest they could've mailed it because of the holiday weekend. So I would definitely call and ask why your item hasn't been shipped. And, I used the free shipping.




I ordered on August 28 and it also didn't ship until today.  UPS estimates it won't arrive until September 10.  This is only my second purchase but have to say I'm not super pleased about how long it's taken them.


----------



## daisychainz

caannie said:


> I ordered an item on August 30th (Saturday), and it shipped on the 3rd (Tuesday) which was the soonest they could've mailed it because of the holiday weekend. So I would definitely call and ask why your item hasn't been shipped. And, I used the free shipping.


It did ship yesterday - I ordered on the 25th with free shipping.


----------



## caannie

Clare Lavanda said:


> I ordered on August 28 and it also didn't ship until today.  UPS estimates it won't arrive until September 10.  This is only my second purchase but have to say I'm not super pleased about how long it's taken them.





daisychainz said:


> It did ship yesterday - I ordered on the 25th with free shipping.


It kind of sounds like they only ship the "free shipping" items a couple of times a week! My delivery date is the 9th.


----------



## mibonbon

I sent in 3 bags (1 chanel, 2 Celine) to fashionphile after they accepted and offer to buy. After 2 days I received an email saying they cannot accept one of my Celine bags because of the following reason, “There are inconsistencies with the font style, hardware and overall construction.” Also that I need to pay $75 for authentication and return fee. 
So essentially, their “specialists” are saying my bag is not authentic, but in fact, I bought my bag from a Celine boutique!
This is quite upsetting for me because for one, my bag was bought from the boutique and cannot be fake! Two, I am asked to pay for something that’s no wrong done on my part. 
Does anyone have any experiences like this with fashionphile? Any suggestions on how to handle this? TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

mibonbon said:


> I sent in 3 bags (1 chanel, 2 Celine) to fashionphile after they accepted and offer to buy. After 2 days I received an email saying they cannot accept one of my Celine bags because of the following reason, “There are inconsistencies with the font style, hardware and overall construction.” A*lso that I need to pay $75 for authentication and return fee. *
> So essentially, their “specialists” are saying my bag is not authentic, but in fact, I bought my bag from a Celine boutique!
> This is quite upsetting for me because for one, my bag was bought from the boutique and cannot be fake! Two, I am asked to pay for something that’s no wrong done on my part.
> Does anyone have any experiences like this with fashionphile? Any suggestions on how to handle this? TIA!


If they're returning it, why would you have to pay for an authentication?

And if they accepted pictures from you, after which you sent the bag, you shouldn't be required to pay return shipping because they think they missed something in the pictures!


----------



## Rouge H

mibonbon said:


> I sent in 3 bags (1 chanel, 2 Celine) to fashionphile after they accepted and offer to buy. After 2 days I received an email saying they cannot accept one of my Celine bags because of the following reason, “There are inconsistencies with the font style, hardware and overall construction.” Also that I need to pay $75 for authentication and return fee.
> So essentially, their “specialists” are saying my bag is not authentic, but in fact, I bought my bag from a Celine boutique!
> This is quite upsetting for me because for one, my bag was bought from the boutique and cannot be fake! Two, I am asked to pay for something that’s no wrong done on my part.
> Does anyone have any experiences like this with fashionphile? Any suggestions on how to handle this? TIA!



Yes, I’ve had the same experience. I sent in an Evelyne that I wasn’t using along with the original strap and a custom made strap I had ordered from Paris. The strap arrived with the wrong hardware, rather than sending it back to Paris it was sent to SF to be corrected. Fashionphile stated the same thing to me-it didn’t have Hermes stamp on it. After explaining it to them and providing the receipt they chose to send it back which was fine, however, it took me calling twice and demanding my 75.00 back they agreed they were in error and overnighted the strap back.

If you have proof your item is authentic then don’t let them get away with this.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> If they're returning it, why would you have to pay for an authentication?
> 
> And if they accepted pictures from you, after which you sent the bag, you shouldn't be required to pay return shipping because they think they missed something in the pictures!



Every item that comes into FP is authenticated before it is photographed and listed. Essentially, OP has to pay for that authentication service fee if the item is deemed not authentic (part of their user agreement that you have to sign before sending your items to them) and the shipping costs both ways. Everything is built into that $75 cost.

When I send my photos to FP for a quote, I mainly focus on the wear and tear. I don't photograph every hardware detail. They mainly just want to see the condition of the bag. I don't believe their buyers authenticate. They just view the product and pay you a price based on the condition and demand. It is your responsibility to know that the item you're sending in is authentic; otherwise, you're charged with their $75 return fee.

That said, I've read enough posts that they've made mistakes in the past. I've even authenticated a fake Lady Dior that they listed years back. I think there was also a fake Chanel jumbo on their site that was called out on tpf. So FP's authentication team is in no way the gold standard. And if OP has proof that she bought it directly from the boutique and maybe present them with an alternative authentication (i.e. A4U) that indicates the item is authentic, OP should definitely fight them on it. It is possible that there is some defect on the bag that is causing their authentication team to think it is fake (I've heard this scenario more a few times).


----------



## onlyk

ThisVNchick said:


> Every item that comes into FP is authenticated before it is photographed and listed. Essentially, OP has to pay for that authentication service fee if the item is deemed not authentic (part of their user agreement that you have to sign before sending your items to them) and the shipping costs both ways. Everything is built into that $75 cost.
> 
> When I send my photos to FP for a quote, I mainly focus on the wear and tear. I don't photograph every hardware detail. They mainly just want to see the condition of the bag. I don't believe their buyers authenticate. They just view the product and pay you a price based on the condition and demand. It is your responsibility to know that the item you're sending in is authentic; otherwise, you're charged with their $75 return fee.
> 
> That said, I've read enough posts that they've made mistakes in the past. I've even authenticated a fake Lady Dior that they listed years back. I think there was also a fake Chanel jumbo on their site that was called out on tpf. So FP's authentication team is in no way the gold standard. And if OP has proof that she bought it directly from the boutique and maybe present them with an alternative authentication (i.e. A4U) that indicates the item is authentic, OP should definitely fight them on it. It is possible that there is some defect on the bag that is causing their authentication team to think it is fake (I've heard this scenario more a few times).


Agree! as we are all humans humans make mistakes, OP certainly can provide the picture of the receipt to FP, and talk to their supervisor, 

I have been buying and selling to FP (they are tricky but mostly good experiences) and other consignments, almost all established consignments take their reputation very seriously, I believe they just made mistake misjudged OP's item (according to OP's post saying bought from the boutique) not internationally to accuse an authentic item as fake to make money out of you. 

I have seen someone talked about there is a FP representative on Purseforum, contact FP first if no response search purse forum and message that representative, and please keep us updated!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I think it's in their TOS that you pay that fee even if they don't accept the bag, because someone on staff is using their time and effort to look over your item. You're paying for authentication/not. It doesn't matter if a bag is authentic from a boutique or not, if you've done anything to the bag yourself that they can determine is different - leather conditioner, treatments, dye, hardware changes, alterations etc. they have the right to not accept it. If you haven't done anything at all to the bag then provide a receipt, ask for the $75 refund and submit your bag elsewhere.


----------



## BeenBurned

onlyk said:


> I have seen someone talked about there is a FP representative on Purseforum, contact FP first if no response search purse forum and message that representative, and please keep us updated!


Yes, I've posted it and occasionally, @fashionphile will respond on TPF.


----------



## BeenBurned

ThisVNchick said:


> Every item that comes into FP is authenticated before it is photographed and listed. Essentially, OP has to pay for that authentication service fee if the item is deemed not authentic (part of their user agreement that you have to sign before sending your items to them) and the shipping costs both ways. Everything is built into that $75 cost.
> 
> When I send my photos to FP for a quote, I mainly focus on the wear and tear. I don't photograph every hardware detail. They mainly just want to see the condition of the bag. I don't believe their buyers authenticate. They just view the product and pay you a price based on the condition and demand. It is your responsibility to know that the item you're sending in is authentic; otherwise, you're charged with their $75 return fee.
> 
> That said, I've read enough posts that they've made mistakes in the past. I've even authenticated a fake Lady Dior that they listed years back. I think there was also a fake Chanel jumbo on their site that was called out on tpf. So FP's authentication team is in no way the gold standard. And if OP has proof that she bought it directly from the boutique and maybe present them with an alternative authentication (i.e. A4U) that indicates the item is authentic, OP should definitely fight them on it. It is possible that there is some defect on the bag that is causing their authentication team to think it is fake (I've heard this scenario more a few times).


I've never consigned or sold to FP and didn't realize that. Thanks for explaining. 

There certainly have been mistakes over the years (presumably unintentional, but errors nonetheless) and it sounds like this is one of those cases of a mistake. And in that case, the OP shouldn't be out the cost of the shipping or authentication. 

Of course, FP isn't obligated to accept it and that's the company's choice, but if they choose not to take a proven authentic item (assuming that the OP provides such proof), they should send it back on their dime and refund the $75.)


----------



## mibonbon

Thank you to everyone who has commented and put their two cents in regarding my situation. I really appreciate it! =) 

I know that as humans, we all make mistakes and I believe that is what has happened in this process for authenticating my Celine Box bag. For them to ask me to pay $75 or they will destroy the bag in 60 days is unacceptable. Although I do not have the receipt anymore (probably lost from my many moves throughout the years) and actually this bag is from at least 7-8 years back, I have never altered, conditioned or changed the bag in any way. So it really frustrates me when they sent me the email to inform my bag did not pass the authentication process.

I wrote an email to their authentication team at the end of last week to urge them to look at the bag again and reverse their decision. I am satisfied to report that they have responded today stating that they will waive the $75 authentication fee as a "one time courtesy" and will be sending the bag back to me because they understand the bag was sent in good faith. However, I am not happy that they still think my bag is unacceptable.

I will be very reluctant to send in any other bags to sell in the future because I have lost faith in their authentication process. Again, I believe as humans we all make mistakes, but a bag bought from the boutique cannot be fake and shouldn't have to go thru with this kind of nonsense. My next bag that I wanted to sell was an Hermes Kelly. Imagine if the Kelly went thru this process! SMH


----------



## BeenBurned

mibonbon said:


> My next bag that I wanted to sell was an Hermes Kelly. Imagine if the Kelly went thru this process! SMH


And imagine the potential commission/profit Fashionphile could have earned if you weren't so doubtful of their authenticators' expertise!


----------



## onlyk

BeenBurned said:


> And imagine the potential commission/profit Fashionphile could have earned if you weren't so doubtful of their authenticators' expertise!


So true! minimum  $2,000 if size 30 and smaller


----------



## mibonbon

So true! I will try Yoogi’s and AFF from now on.


----------



## jmc3007

Quick question - got an consignment estimate from FP, is the number already net of their fee or is it before their fee? I have always done cash buyout from them so this would be a first for consignment. 
Thanks ladies


----------



## southernbelle43

jmc3007 said:


> Quick question - got an consignment estimate from FP, is the number already net of their fee or is it before their fee? I have always done cash buyout from them so this would be a first for consignment.
> Thanks ladies


It is after their fee


----------



## Keren16

I sent some bags  to FASHIONPHILE & received buyout quotes. Do they generally honor the amounts? This will be the first time I have tried buyout & sold to them


----------



## Rouge H

Keren16 said:


> I sent some bags  to FASHIONPHILE & received buyout quotes. Do they generally honor the amounts? This will be the first time I have tried buyout & sold to them



My experience over the years have always been what they quote is what you’re paid.


----------



## southernbelle43

Rouge H said:


> My experience over the years have always been what they quote is what you’re paid.


Same for me.  But Yoogi’s has given me much higher  quotes the last four times I have sent photos to both FP and Yoogi’s. On my Mini Cabat Yoogi’s quote was double.


----------



## Keren16

Rouge H said:


> My experience over the years have always been what they quote is what you’re paid.


----------



## Keren16

Thank You Rouge H!


----------



## Keren16

Thank you southernbelle43. I also am getting quotes Yoogi's also.


----------



## KM7029

I am finding the payouts to be quite low these days.  I had sold a lot to FP over the years too and thought the quotes were much more fair in the past.

I contemplated buying a piece of jewelry today, but now that I have to pay sales tax on FP items it suddenly not such a good deal anymore.

I’ll try Yoogi’s for some quotes, but have never found the offers to be too high.


----------



## kemilia

Mittens34 said:


> I have also bought two LV handbags from them and both of the handbags didn't look half as nice as the pictures they had posted on ebay and one of them had an awful sweat smell and this was not noted on the auction. Obviously, the previous owner had sweated a lot and the smell was on the handles of the handbag. I also paid way too much for these two used handbags. If you notice their auctions you will see that they barely mention any defects. They will say the interior is perfect except for one small pen mark or stain, but when you get the handbag there are many pen marks or stains. They also charge tax for Calif residents and charge way too much to ship. They are awful in returning emails and they never answered their phone when I called to return the handbags. I did have to return one of the handbags in person and they are just renting an apartment in Beverly HIlls and they do take great pictures. They have a photo studio with white all over the room and I'm sure they do photo shop too, because their pictures always look so much better than the handbags in person. I will never buy from them again either, because they charge way too much and they are not honest about how the handbags really look. THey also bid under the ebay id: Gotlux and outbid everyone and then resale for $200 to $1,000 more


I emailed them yesterday about a bag's condition and they responded within half an hour. The bag description said "very good" yet it has cracks along the edge (LV bag). At least they responded quickly but I don't consider cracks in LV canvas a "very good" condition bag, even it is is described correctly, maybe "fair" at most.


----------



## kemilia

KM7029 said:


> I am finding the payouts to be quite low these days.  I had sold a lot to FP over the years too and thought the quotes were much more fair in the past.
> 
> I contemplated buying a piece of jewelry today, but now that I have to pay sales tax on FP items it suddenly not such a good deal anymore.
> 
> I’ll try Yoogi’s for some quotes, but have never found the offers to be too high.


I know, the tax has stopped me a few times recently. They may have to reduce their bag's prices to make up for the horrendous tax, but then this will kickback on the people selling their bags to them (not a big payout).


----------



## lallybelle

I agree about the quotes, some are good, others seem low. But OMG I checked Yoogis for a couple of things and it's like they practically wanted me to gift it to them they were soooo low.

As for the Sales tax @ FP they can't help that Sales Tax laws have become much stricter for internet purchases and as a big company , they can't afford to get caught messing around with that. I do agree that having to add it doesn't make anything seem a bargain anymore.


----------



## SWlife

I just had FP and another place I found on Instagram quote buying my LV NeoNoe red- the Florida place offered higher and paid me the day they received my bag. They received my bag Tuesday, today is Thursday and the money is already in my checking account. 
cant beat that!


----------



## caannie

kemilia said:


> I know, the tax has stopped me a few times recently. They may have to reduce their bag's prices to make up for the horrendous tax, but then this will kickback on the people selling their bags to them (not a big payout).


They are also charging too much in tax. eBay charges me about 8% and Amazon even less, but Fashionphile is charging a full 10%. My local tax is that but most online stores only charge the state average, I think.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> They are also charging too much in tax. eBay charges me about 8% and Amazon even less, but Fashionphile is charging a full 10%. My local tax is that but most online stores only charge the state average, I think.


The have charged me 6.25% which is maybe an average sales tax for Illinois--we have jillions of sales taxes depending on the county and town. Heck, I will drive a few miles from where I live to save money in taxes, it's that bad here. My local sales tax is more than 6.25 so I'm not complaining (except for now having to pay sales tax).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gacats said:


> I just had FP and another place I found on Instagram quote buying my LV NeoNoe red- the Florida place offered higher and paid me the day they received my bag. They received my bag Tuesday, today is Thursday and the money is already in my checking account.
> cant beat that!


The place in Florida, was it Couture USA?


----------



## Keren16

I brought some bags I want to sell to a  Rebag store in my neighborhood. Their quotes were unbelievably low. The offerings appeared somewhat worn and not appealing for the prices. I also tried  Yoogis. They were disappointing also. The best quotes I have received so far are from FASHIONPHILE. Guessing things depend on  current inventory. Maybe over saturated resale market


----------



## Coco.lover

How does the consignment work at Fashionphile? I usually do the the buy out but they offered only consignment for the a Constance I want to sell. How long does it usually take to sell is the estimate what I will get?


----------



## southernbelle43

Coco.lover said:


> How does the consignment work at Fashionphile? I usually do the the buy out but they offered only consignment for the a Constance I want to sell. How long does it usually take to sell is the estimate what I will get?


My experience has been less than two weeks.


----------



## daisychainz

I submitted a 2017 LV item for a quote two months ago. Yoogis said 550, Fashionphile said 795, and I ended up selling it on The Real Real and my commission check was 900. Yoogis gives super low offers for everything. Fashionphile has dropped their quotes a lot since they partnered with NM, they are low but still marginally higher than Yoogis. I really dislike Real Real in general, but my items sell faster and for much more there. I don't really bother with Yoogis anymore. Their quotes are low and their products are very meh.


----------



## Coco.lover

Never sold anything to The Real Real might try to sell my Constance to them. 


daisychainz said:


> I submitted a 2017 LV item for a quote two months ago. Yoogis said 550, Fashionphile said 795, and I ended up selling it on The Real Real and my commission check was 900. Yoogis gives super low offers for everything. Fashionphile has dropped their quotes a lot since they partnered with NM, they are low but still marginally higher than Yoogis. I really dislike Real Real in general, but my items sell faster and for much more there. I don't really bother with Yoogis anymore. Their quotes are low and their products are very meh.


----------



## daisychainz

Coco.lover said:


> Never sold anything to The Real Real might try to sell my Constance to them.


They do not buy out. You have to let them sell it for you. Try a few test items first. I sent MK, and some cheap Gucci items first. Items that would sell under 300. I wanted to test how they operate before selling LV and Chanel. To see their payment structure and stuff. They price your product without your consent so for Hermes and Chanel it's a bit more high-risk - like, will they price my Chanel at 4K or 2K? I have always found that what I get for the sale of my stuff is more than what Fashionphile offered for buyout, so they price at a level that makes me happy. Others might not be happy.


----------



## caannie

I gripe about Fashionphile frequently, but the one thing no one can beat them at is how easy their return process is and how quickly they issue refunds. My returned item was received today, on a national holiday, an hour ago, and I already have an email confirming I have been refunded! Yoogiscloset, on the other hand, will fiddle around for days. Usually they take so long I have to email them to confirm receipt of my return, and I get some canned blabber back about 10 to 14 business days.


----------



## daisychainz

What is the New Sale going to be? Just new bags go on sale?


----------



## k5ml3k

daisychainz said:


> What is the New Sale going to be? Just new bags go on sale?



I’m curious about this too...


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone know what time of day things on Fashionphile become available for layaway? I know they have to be on the site for 5 days first but I feel like sometimes it’s noon EST and sometimes it’s 3. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## traveler727

LovesYSL said:


> Does anyone know what time of day things on Fashionphile become available for layaway? I know they have to be on the site for 5 days first but I feel like sometimes it’s noon EST and sometimes it’s 3. Can anyone confirm?



It seems to me that it is dependent not only on the date it was first listed, but also the time.  Instead of it being available for layaway at midnight of the fifth day, it is available at exactly five days from the time it was listed.  So, if it was listed at 2pm, then it will be available at exactly 2pm five days later.  Also, keep in mind that it’s west coast time for Fashionphile.  This has been my observation when I’ve tracked bags for layaway.


----------



## LovesYSL

Thank you! Yes, I haven’t noticed consistency with them! 



traveler727 said:


> It seems to me that it is dependent not only on the date it was first listed, but also the time.  Instead of it being available for layaway at midnight of the fifth day, it is available at exactly five days from the time it was listed.  So, if it was listed at 2pm, then it will be available at exactly 2pm five days later.  Also, keep in mind that it’s west coast time for Fashionphile.  This has been my observation when I’ve tracked bags for layaway.


----------



## xbabii

daisychainz said:


> What is the New Sale going to be? Just new bags go on sale?



not 100% sure but I think it’s 10% new arrivals and possibly regular price items too.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’ve always had a good experience purchasing on Fashionphile but I just received a quote for an LV bag I purchased from them and it’s 50% of what I paid.  Just going to hold on to it for now.  I’ve been fortunate selling on eBay (mostly Coach, Tory Burch, KS, other lower-priced bags) so this would be my first designer listing.  I don’t know if I want to risk it.


----------



## Prufrock613

elisabettaverde said:


> I’ve always had a good experience purchasing on Fashionphile but I just received a quote for an LV bag I purchased from them and it’s 50% of what I paid.  Just going to hold on to it for now.  I’ve been fortunate selling on eBay (mostly Coach, Tory Burch, KS, other lower-priced bags) so this would be my first designer listing.  I don’t know if I want to risk it.


I think you have a lower quote b/c they’d be taking back a bag that you originally bought, from them.  They have a generous buy back period- but after that it seems that prices go way down.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Prufrock613 said:


> I think you have a lower quote b/c they’d be taking back a bag that you originally bought, from them.  They have a generous buy back period- but after that it seems that prices go way down.



Yeah, I recall that email about the buy back period ending, thought about it a minute and decided I’d give the bag another try. It’s just not high on my list of favorites.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Here’s a new one for you. I put in for a quote a week ago. Longest ever I’ve had to wait. I received 2 quotes, 6 minutes apart. I was getting ready to decline when the second came in for $100 more. When I go to the website on my own, only the higher one is there. I’ll probably end up taking it now.


----------



## kemilia

I got an email from FP yesterday saying that some Neiman Marcus stores (not mine though) will be dealing with buying/quotes etc.: 

"*These new Studios will serve as spaces for you to sell your pre-owned luxury handbags and accessories, where FASHIONPHILE employees will authenticate and appraise your items, offering same day pay by check or a Neiman Marcus gift card (including an additional 10% bonus on the buyout value!)."* 

Wonder how the various FP staff spread out in various locations will have enough overall knowledge to know authenticity, worth, etc., but I would love to sell my bags this way if it worked--no back & forth emails, no buying boxes and taking to the shipper (none are very close to me).


----------



## Monsieur Candie

kemilia said:


> I got an email from FP yesterday saying that some Neiman Marcus stores (not mine though) will be dealing with buying/quotes etc.:
> 
> "*These new Studios will serve as spaces for you to sell your pre-owned luxury handbags and accessories, where FASHIONPHILE employees will authenticate and appraise your items, offering same day pay by check or a Neiman Marcus gift card (including an additional 10% bonus on the buyout value!)."*
> 
> Wonder how the various FP staff spread out in various locations will have enough overall knowledge to know authenticity, worth, etc., but I would love to sell my bags this way if it worked--no back & forth emails, no buying boxes and taking to the shipper (none are very close to me).


From the terms in their website I see that with Neiman Marcus drop off option and authenticating  little different

*  If I Have Received An Offer Online, Can I Drop Off My Item(s) At A FASHIONPHILE or Neiman Marcus Location?  *
* 
 Yes! You can get paid even faster by bringing your quoted item(s) in to your nearest FASHIONPHILE. How much faster? Leave with a check in hand, or earn 10% more when you select Store Credit or Neiman Marcus Gift Cards as your payment method! Call ahead to book your appointment and remember to bring a valid government-issued ID with you and any corresponding dust bags, boxes, extra straps, etc. 

We now offer drop offs for quoted items at select Neiman Marcus locations! Simply select the drop off option on your Ship List and follow the on-screen instructions. Note that this option will only be visible and available for sellers within 100 miles of participating Neiman Marcus locations. For drop offs at participating Neiman Marcus locations, payment is issued once the item is received back at FASHIONPHILE and authenticated. *


----------



## BeenBurned

kemilia said:


> I got an email from FP yesterday saying that some Neiman Marcus stores (not mine though) will be dealing with buying/quotes etc.:
> 
> "*These new Studios will serve as spaces for you to sell your pre-owned luxury handbags and accessories, where FASHIONPHILE employees will authenticate and appraise your items, offering same day pay by check or a Neiman Marcus gift card (including an additional 10% bonus on the buyout value!)."*
> 
> Wonder how the various FP staff spread out in various locations will have enough overall knowledge to know authenticity, worth, etc., but I would love to sell my bags this way if it worked--no back & forth emails, no buying boxes and taking to the shipper (none are very close to me).


Interesting. Apparently NM isn't the first retailer to sell pre-owned luxury items.

Even Walmart is doing it. Bagriculture must have a similar set up there. 
https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/louis-vuitton-purses


----------



## kemilia

BeenBurned said:


> Interesting. Apparently NM isn't the first retailer to sell pre-owned luxury items.
> 
> Even Walmart is doing it. Bagriculture must have a similar set up there.
> https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/louis-vuitton-purses


Wow.


----------



## bagmom30

pros: they give you money fast... whether refund or sale. 

Cons: very lowball offers. Like almost insulting levels.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi all,
My observation about their listings these days - please examine ALL the pictures closely as it could be listed as NEW or VERY GOOD condition but omit the faults UNTIL you examine their pictures.  I think it is a very sneaky practice.  For example:

https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-taurillon-clemence-evelyne-tpm-rose-extreme-404309
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-east-west-flap-purple-441478

I could point out more but I think my point is clear   ....


----------



## caannie

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi all,
> My observation about their listings these days - please examine ALL the pictures closely as it could be listed as NEW or VERY GOOD condition but omit the faults UNTIL you examine their pictures.  I think it is a very sneaky practice.  For example:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-taurillon-clemence-evelyne-tpm-rose-extreme-404309
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-caviar-quilted-east-west-flap-purple-441478
> 
> I could point out more but I think my point is clear   ....


I do agree with this. I love when sellers list every flaw and use circles and arrows in their pictures. Fashionphile will just use blanket statements like " edge wear, scratches, marks inside, popped stitches, scratches" which I think is laziness more than sneakiness.

I've noticed lately Yoogiscloset has been calling things "Like new" that have clear signs of use. Maybe lightly used would be more appropriate.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> I do agree with this. I love when sellers list every flaw and use circles and arrows in their pictures. Fashionphile will just use blanket statements like " edge wear, scratches, marks inside, popped stitches, scratches" which I think is laziness more than sneakiness.
> 
> I've noticed lately Yoogiscloset has been calling things "Like new" that have clear signs of use. Maybe lightly used would be more appropriate.



If FP mentions edge wear scratches marks inside etc, just as easy to show the images of these areas& agree
the arrows & circles make a huge difference.. A picture is worth a thousand words
Time I think is also an element.. I notice with many resellers & a couple of them come to mind the
listers have to get a certain amount of listings out per day..


----------



## EmLooker

lizzy_bennett said:


> Here’s a new one for you. I put in for a quote a week ago. Longest ever I’ve had to wait. I received 2 quotes, 6 minutes apart. I was getting ready to decline when the second came in for $100 more. When I go to the website on my own, only the higher one is there. I’ll probably end up taking it now.



Something similar happened to me. I’m taking the offer and packing up my item to ship tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I sent an item to FP that was delivered to the UPS store for pickup. I didn’t even notice when I printed the label that it wasn’t going straight to them. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a new thing?


----------



## daisychainz

lizzy_bennett said:


> I sent an item to FP that was delivered to the UPS store for pickup. I didn’t even notice when I printed the label that it wasn’t going straight to them. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a new thing?


When did you send? I sent 3 items last week and it went to them direct.


----------



## snibor

lizzy_bennett said:


> I sent an item to FP that was delivered to the UPS store for pickup. I didn’t even notice when I printed the label that it wasn’t going straight to them. Has this happened to anyone else? Is it a new thing?


Not understanding. Where was the package going?  I’ve sold numerous items and it always shipped to FF in California.


----------



## southernbelle43

snibor said:


> Not understanding. Where was the package going?  I’ve sold numerous items and it always shipped to FF in California.


Me too?


----------



## samfalstaff

It happened to me too. I just sent 4 items to FP (using UPS) and the package ended up at an access point in Escondido!


----------



## snibor

samfalstaff said:


> It happened to me too. I just sent 4 items to FP (using UPS) and the package ended up at an access point in Escondido!


Interesting.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I printed out the label on the 11th. To be honest, I didn’t notice a different address. And it didn’t have UPS Access Point anywhere, just a street address. When I hadn’t heard anything yesterday I tracked it to San Marcos. I called today and it seemed like this wasn’t a surprise, but I was told it was a mistake. They had to go and pick it up. So Sam - I’d give a call if you haven’t already. FP didn’t get notified my box was waiting. I’ve sold over 20 items to them, and this is a first. 



daisychainz said:


> When did you send? I sent 3 items last week and it went to them direct.





snibor said:


> Not understanding. Where was the package going?  I’ve sold numerous items and it always shipped to FF in California.





samfalstaff said:


> It happened to me too. I just sent 4 items to FP (using UPS) and the package ended up at an access point in Escondido!


----------



## samfalstaff

lizzy_bennett said:


> I printed out the label on the 11th. To be honest, I didn’t notice a different address. And it didn’t have UPS Access Point anywhere, just a street address. When I hadn’t heard anything yesterday I tracked it to San Marcos. I called today and it seemed like this wasn’t a surprise, but I was told it was a mistake. They had to go and pick it up. So Sam - I’d give a call if you haven’t already. FP didn’t get notified my box was waiting. I’ve sold over 20 items to them, and this is a first.


Thanks for the info. Just called FP and straightened it out. Apparently they were tracking it and were able to arrange a pickup.


----------



## LL777

I just sold to FASHIONPHILE and I just checked my ups account and there is something coming from Fashionphile but I didn’t order anything. I wonder what it is


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Check the tracking on what you sold. I mentioned up thread that my item was sent to a UPS access point by mistake. If I hadn’t called and had them pick it up, it was going to be sent back to me.



LL777 said:


> I just sold to FASHIONPHILE and I just checked my ups account and there is something coming from Fashionphile but I didn’t order anything. I wonder what it is


----------



## LL777

lizzy_bennett said:


> Check the tracking on what you sold. I mentioned up thread that my item was sent to a UPS access point by mistake. If I hadn’t called and had them pick it up, it was going to be sent back to me.


Last item I sold to them was a few months ago and I got paid for it. Thank you for your response


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Oops. Sorry. I saw “just” and thought it was recently. 



LL777 said:


> Last item I sold to them was a few months ago and I got paid for it. Thank you for your response


----------



## kemilia

I purchased 2 items on Saturday (using a "special" follower's discount code) and they still have not shipped and I figure with this being New Year's Eve and most people get off work a little early, they won't be shipping today either. 

Maybe they're having their stuff shipped by another party, like the return labels mentioned above? I chose free shipping (don't want to add on more $$ since the tax is now charged) which is pretty darn slow from them (last time it was 6 days to the Chicago area) so I guess the wait will even be longer this time. Sigh ...


----------



## caannie

kemilia said:


> I purchased 2 items on Saturday (using a "special" follower's discount code) and they still have not shipped and I figure with this being New Year's Eve and most people get off work a little early, they won't be shipping today either.
> 
> Maybe they're having their stuff shipped by another party, like the return labels mentioned above? I chose free shipping (don't want to add on more $$ since the tax is now charged) which is pretty darn slow from them (last time it was 6 days to the Chicago area) so I guess the wait will even be longer this time. Sigh ...


Normally when I purchase from them I get an email notification of shipment within a couple of hours of making a purchase. But this last Saturday I purchased something and they still had not shipped by Tuesday (now Wednesday). So I decided to cancel the order because I still had time and was having second thoughts. The charge was already on my credit card, by the way. So it's not just you, they dropped the ball this weekend. I'm assuming they have a lot of people on vacation right now.


----------



## southernbelle43

I sent them a request for a quote and within 24 hrs. got an email saying they were behind and had not  forgotten me.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> Normally when I purchase from them I get an email notification of shipment within a couple of hours of making a purchase. But this last Saturday I purchased something and they still had not shipped by Tuesday (now Wednesday). So I decided to cancel the order because I still had time and was having second thoughts. The charge was already on my credit card, by the way. So it's not just you, they dropped the ball this weekend. I'm assuming they have a lot of people on vacation right now.


Yep, the charge has already shown up on my CCs (2 diff purchases, 2 diff cards used). If the site still shows "awaiting shipment" tomorrow (Jan 2) I'm calling them. 

I feel they should comp me some free quickie shipping--I purchased on Dec 28 and not even on its way yet. They have always been quick with shipping in the past too.


----------



## caannie

southernbelle43 said:


> I sent them a request for a quote and within 24 hrs. got an email saying they were behind and had not  forgotten me.


It's an automated canned email they send out whenever a day or two passes after you request a quote. I get one every single time since quotes take several days.


kemilia said:


> Yep, the charge has already shown up on my CCs (2 diff purchases, 2 diff cards used). If the site still shows "awaiting shipment" tomorrow (Jan 2) I'm calling them.
> 
> I feel they should comp me some free quickie shipping--I purchased on Dec 28 and not even on its way yet. They have always been quick with shipping in the past too.


Yeah, I was super frigging annoyed they hadn't shipped yet. I actually wanted the item but since they can't ship within 5 days, I'll just keep looking. It wasn't a great deal or anything.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> It's an automated canned email they send out whenever a day or two passes after you request a quote. I get one every single time since quotes take several days.
> Yeah, I was super frigging annoyed they hadn't shipped yet. I actually wanted the item but since they can't ship within 5 days, I'll just keep looking. It wasn't a great deal or anything.


Not a great way to keep customers. 

I understand it is the Holiday time so put more staff in the shipping dept but I do think this has something to do with their new partnership with NM and the pickup/drop off at some NM stores (none of the NMs around me). I admit I've gotten spoiled with Amazon's shipping times--instant gratification and all but since Saturday and no label, no nothing?


----------



## kemilia

kemilia said:


> Not a great way to keep customers.
> 
> I understand it is the Holiday time so put more staff in the shipping dept but I do think this has something to do with their new partnership with NM and the pickup/drop off at some NM stores (none of the NMs around me). I admit I've gotten spoiled with Amazon's shipping times--instant gratification and all but since Saturday and no label, no nothing?


Update: They shipped today.


----------



## DD101

caannie said:


> I do agree with this. I love when sellers list every flaw and use circles and arrows in their pictures. Fashionphile will just use blanket statements like " edge wear, scratches, marks inside, popped stitches, scratches" which I think is laziness more than sneakiness.
> 
> I've noticed lately Yoogiscloset has been calling things "Like new" that have clear signs of use. Maybe lightly used would be more appropriate.



I have always found FF to be skimpy on their descriptions. They need to state where the wear is and circle it or put an arrow to it. My monitor may show different than yours and I may not see the flaw.....honestly I think it's them being sneaky. It's very easy to tell us where the flaw is and then show us. For this reason I hardly buy from them anymore.

I was looking at an item they had online once and decided to call to ask questions, the SA was very nice but was not very helpful and just stated, you can always return it if you're not completely happy. Yes, I KNOW that, I'm trying to avoid a return, ugh. No thanks......

Also their offers have not been the greatest lately either on some things. If I can't resell with them for a reasonable price (and I fully understand that they need to also make a profit and have no problem with that), then I don't purchase new items as quickly. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way and does this.

Then I see FF turn around and resell at an extremely high selling price.....while providing the original seller very little. Not sure what happened to their business model. I get that not every item get's a great resale price, it's popularity and supply and demand. But there's just some things I see that don't seem right to me.


----------



## froggie1018

I came across this website while searching for a preowned bag. Has anyone purchase from this website before?  The price is surprisingly a lot cheaper than the RealReal. I’m looking for a medium sunset bag and saw some of them is around 1000 only.


----------



## chocolateolive

froggie1018 said:


> I came across this website while searching for a preowned bag. Has anyone purchase from this website before?  The price is surprisingly a lot cheaper than the RealReal. I’m looking for a medium sunset bag and saw some of them is around 1000 only.



Fashionphile is super legit and also has a great return policy in case you change your mind.


----------



## snibor

Do a search. Lots of threads on Fashionphile.  Here’s one of em. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-your-experiences-with-fashionphile.371412/page-210


----------



## makami

Has anyone ever received a price adjustment from fashionphile? I received my first order last night and this morning, I see they have a coupon code for Lunar new year. I am so bummed to miss this code. I've already emailed them. Just wanted to see if anyone was successful in the past.


----------



## rosewang924

Me too, I placed an order yesterday and saw the sale this morning, I have also emailed them, the thing is my item has not shipped.


----------



## makami

rosewang924 said:


> Me too, I placed an order yesterday and saw the sale this morning, I have also emailed them, the thing is my item has not shipped.




Good luck. They told me no.


----------



## rosewang924

makami said:


> Good luck. They told me no.



WHAT??? Really, at least you tried, I think I will call them.


----------



## rosewang924

makami said:


> Good luck. They told me no.



I guess I am not getting price adjustment, I called them this morning and they said they will look into it and get back to me but so far no news.


----------



## ps04997

froggie1018 said:


> I came across this website while searching for a preowned bag. Has anyone purchase from this website before?  The price is surprisingly a lot cheaper than the RealReal. I’m looking for a medium sunset bag and saw some of them is around 1000 only.


I love Fashionphile and I've been buying from them since 2018, mainly Saint Laurent bags since I'm a YSL fan. I haven't had any problems buying from them, the handbags I purchased are all 100% legit. I also own the same Saint Laurent bags purchased directly from YSL stores - so I know if something is off. I always use the layaway program to reserve my bags in case I change my mind, all good so far. I just purchased a Dior book tote yesterday from them and I'm waiting to receive it. Btw I live in Canada and their international shipping has been awesome - duties and taxes are not included. Hope this helps! Cheers.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

froggie1018 said:


> I came across this website while searching for a preowned bag. Has anyone purchase from this website before?  The price is surprisingly a lot cheaper than the RealReal. I’m looking for a medium sunset bag and saw some of them is around 1000 only.


I love Fashionphile - while I would never purchase from RealReal. I personally haven't shopped with realreal, but I've heard way too many horror stories which has deterred me from even ever browsing their site...
I like FP when I can get a great savings (like 50% or more off retail)! I think I've bought about 4 bags from them w/n the past year and a pair of earrings... The bags I all kept, but I didn't like the earrings. I returned them very easily and the money was refunded to my card shortly after they received them back in their possession. FP also provides a prepaid return label, so there are no costs to you! They have a 30 days, no questions asked return policy in case you don't like or change your mind


----------



## Milosmum0307

I’ve bought and sold from Fashionphile and have always had a good experience.  I have preowned bags independently authenticated just to be on the safe side, and the bags I’ve purchased from FP have all been legit.  I mix it up and buy new from the boutique as well as preowned, so I usually have a good sense of how an authentic bag should look and feel, but I don’t leave it to chance and recommend that you have anything you buy preowned authenticated by a neutral third party as well.  Fashionphile also has a GREAT return policy. I did have a dispute with them once about some missing accessories that the listing had indicated would come with the bag (an authenticity card and white felt dust bag for a Chanel classic, so in my opinion not trivial accessories), but they provided an acceptance solution.  I know that complaints about bags arriving with damage or signs of wear that were not disclosed in the listing are not uncommon, so keep that caveat in mind.  Unlike TRR, however, they have an excellent return policy if you’re not satisfied.  I’ve also had good experiences with Yoogi’s.  Good luck!


----------



## jng2b

I love Fashionphile too. The only not great experience was with a Prada bag, but I think this particular Prada bag just shows wear much worse than most bags. I sent it back right away because it just didn’t look as nice as I expected it to look.  For what it is worth, I just sold a Saint Laurent bag to them and it is definitely real since I bought it from Nordstrom


----------



## Swtshan7

I love fashionphile my preloaded ysl from there is riding shotgun today


----------



## Swtshan7

Swtshan7 said:


> I love fashionphile my preloaded ysl from there is riding shotgun today


*preloved


----------



## vesna

I love Fashionphile and all their policies, descriptions are pretty good.


----------



## Fendilove

ps04997 said:


> I love Fashionphile and I've been buying from them since 2018, mainly Saint Laurent bags since I'm a YSL fan. I haven't had any problems buying from them, the handbags I purchased are all 100% legit. I also own the same Saint Laurent bags purchased directly from YSL stores - so I know if something is off. I always use the layaway program to reserve my bags in case I change my mind, all good so far. I just purchased a Dior book tote yesterday from them and I'm waiting to receive it. Btw I live in Canada and their international shipping has been awesome - duties and taxes are not included. Hope this helps! Cheers.


Hi - also from Canada and I was contemplating ordering from Fashionphile. Are the duties and customs a lot and does it take a longer time to receive?


----------



## MAGJES

southernbelle43 said:


> I sent them a request for a quote and within 24 hrs. got an email saying they were behind and had not  forgotten me.



Yes - I always receive that email within 24 hours.....BUT....
I sent them pics of two items last Friday (2-7-2020).......It is now 8 days later (2-15-2020) and the quote is "still pending."
Never has it taken this long!


----------



## bunnycat

MAGJES said:


> Yes - I always receive that email within 24 hours.....BUT....
> I sent them pics of two items last Friday (2-7-2020).......It is now 8 days later (2-15-2020) and the quote is "still pending."
> Never has it taken this long!



I did have an item take some time with a pending quote once recently. I think they have been running behind.


----------



## southernbelle43

MAGJES said:


> Yes - I always receive that email within 24 hours.....BUT....
> I sent them pics of two items last Friday (2-7-2020).......It is now 8 days later (2-15-2020) and the quote is "still pending."
> Never has it taken this long!


Go to the customer service email and ask them about it.  Sometimes that rushes them up,


----------



## girlhasbags

MAGJES said:


> Yes - I always receive that email within 24 hours.....BUT....
> I sent them pics of two items last Friday (2-7-2020).......It is now 8 days later (2-15-2020) and the quote is "still pending."
> Never has it taken this long!


Me too. Just got my quote it was about 5 days out. I got the same email so I called them and had a quote next day mid morning.


----------



## LL777

I think FASHIONPHILE has real cash flow issues. They received 5 of my items on the 14th. On Tuesday they started releasing payments. One payment for 1 item a day. This is the first time I’m seeing this pattern. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## Rouge H

LL777 said:


> I think FASHIONPHILE has real cash flow issues. They received 5 of my items on the 14th. On Tuesday they started releasing payments. One payment for 1 item a day. This is the first time I’m seeing this pattern. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?



Are they all the same designer?
I’ve never experienced this.


----------



## LL777

Rouge H said:


> Are they all the same designer?
> I’ve never experienced this.


Yes they and we’re shipped in the same box


----------



## caannie

LL777 said:


> I think FASHIONPHILE has real cash flow issues. They received 5 of my items on the 14th. On Tuesday they started releasing payments. One payment for 1 item a day. This is the first time I’m seeing this pattern. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


 I have experienced something similar. Part of it was items from different designers, part of it was purses vs. accessories vs. jewelry. The payments trickled in one per day. 

Strangely enough, I requested a quote on two items Friday and received it Saturday. Maybe they read the complaints and stepped up.


----------



## rdgldy

LL777 said:


> I think FASHIONPHILE has real cash flow issues. They received 5 of my items on the 14th. On Tuesday they started releasing payments. One payment for 1 item a day. This is the first time I’m seeing this pattern. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


I have not had that experience.


----------



## LupineLake

I have to rant about Fashionphile’s new restrictive UPS delivery contract.  I wasted 45 minutes today calling UPS and Fashionphile two times each. Previously I was able to re-route my purchases to a UPS access point and pick it up on the weekend.  Fashionphile has now changed their delivery contract with UPS so that you cannot use an access point for pick up and they only deliver on business days.  When I spoke to UPS, they told me that their hands were tied and that after 3 delivery attempts they may send the package back to the sender and that there is no guarantee that they will hold it for pick up.  Fashionphile says they will most likely hold it for 5 business days but they can only hold it at the UPS will call site about 20 miles from me, which is only open Monday through Friday from 9 am to 5:30 pm.  I happen to work an hour away from this facility and am at work everyday between 8-830 am and work past 7 pm M-F.  I don’t know how Fashionphile expects working professionals to sit around all day waiting for packages.  Am I supposed to go to work late or leave early to pick up a handbag from UPS?  Perhaps their target customers are now wealthy housewives?  I’ve actually vowed to not shop at a certain website because they forced me to do a signature only delivery for a $200 dress even after I called them and told them I would accept the risk of having it stolen off of my doorstep.  If Fashionphile does not change their policy back to allowing access point deliveries, I will not shop there anymore because I have much more important things to do than to chase down deliveries.  I can take my hard earned money somewhere else since they don’t value those of us who actually work for a living!


----------



## MAGJES

LupineLake said:


> I have to rant about Fashionphile’s new restrictive UPS delivery contract.  I wasted 45 minutes today calling UPS and Fashionphile two times each. Previously I was able to re-route my purchases to a UPS access point and pick it up on the weekend.  Fashionphile has now changed their delivery contract with UPS so that you cannot use an access point for pick up and they only deliver on business days.  When I spoke to UPS, they told me that their hands were tied and that after 3 delivery attempts they may send the package back to the sender and that there is no guarantee that they will hold it for pick up.  Fashionphile says they will most likely hold it for 5 business days but they can only hold it at the UPS will call site about 20 miles from me, which is only open Monday through Friday from 9 am to 5:30 pm.  I happen to work an hour away from this facility and am at work everyday between 8-830 am and work past 7 pm M-F.  I don’t know how Fashionphile expects working professionals to sit around all day waiting for packages.  Am I supposed to go to work late or leave early to pick up a handbag from UPS?  Perhaps their target customers are now wealthy housewives?  I’ve actually vowed to not shop at a certain website because they forced me to do a signature only delivery for a $200 dress even after I called them and told them I would accept the risk of having it stolen off of my doorstep.  If Fashionphile does not change their policy back to allowing access point deliveries, I will not shop there anymore because I have much more important things to do than to chase down deliveries.  I can take my hard earned money somewhere else since they don’t value those of us who actually work for a living!


I hear you on this!  It’s so frustrating!


----------



## aerinha

Until my last consignment I was relatively happy with them.  Unfortunately, I am done with them now.  I had a 2011 Celine mini tote my ex gave me years ago that because of bad associations and the fact that it’s simply too big for my needs, I contacted them about selling.  I sent them pics of every flaw (wrote about flaws in comment box) and sent pics of everything needed for them to know it was real.  I actually thought they would send me a low ball offer or reject it due to condition (it being too big it got bumped around some and there was a section of color loss near the zipper).  Instead they sent me a very reasonable offer so I boxed it up and sent it off.

A week later I get an email reminding me I have an offer pending that I need to act on.  I clicked accept and printed the label.  It should actually have reached them already.  Check UPS tracking...still enroute.  Email them asking why 1. They are bugging me when I clicked accept, clearly having acted and 2. They use the slowest UPS method possible.  Oh, no worries, the message is automated is the sum of their reply.

Two days later I get an email that they have it and twenty minutes after that get an email saying due to “overall conditions and problems with the font” they are rejecting it and I owe them $75 to get it back.  To be clear, I am aware of the “fine” for sending them a fake...but it wasn’t fake.  Older and not the same as current bags, yes, but not fake.  Had they taken more than 20 minutes to look at it they might have known that.  I feel the real issue was either its condition (that whoever sent the offer didn’t look at all the pics) or that they didn’t pay attention to it being a mini and not a nano; sending an offer they regretted.

Emailed again saying I needed more than font and condition before forking over money to get it back.  If there was a concern about either an offer shouldn’t have been sent, especially since I sent them 12 pics.  If the issue was condition I should have to pay to get it back since they knew what they were getting and asked if damage had been done during shipping to make the bag unacceptable.  I also asked which font was in question since all stamps had been photographed.  Their response was that I knew of the fee, the font was off (still not saying the heat stamp or the date code) and now there was issue with the hardware and the bag’s overall condition was also at issue. They had an expert thoroughly go over in less than half an hour (I think someone did some googling and didn’t account for the bag’s age) and concluded it was fake.  They want their money.  Honestly, I think they had buyers remorse and when I argued back they pulled the fake card to CYA.

I searched all over the apartment, but it has been 9 years and both the boyfriend who bought it and all his receipts etc from purchase are gone.  I finally decided that since I hadn’t paid for it, I didn’t want it and am selling bags because I am trying to save for a house, I am not paying them $75 to get back a bag I wanted rid of.  On one hand I am irked that they are getting to keep my bag, but on the other...I don’t have the money to ransom it back right now and it’s not like I paid for it.  Still, it left a bad taste in my mouth with how it was handled.  The short time looking at it, the vague reason for rejection and the hostile response to my inquiries as to what the issues were.


----------



## BeenBurned

aerinha said:


> Until my last consignment I was relatively happy with them.  Unfortunately, I am done with them now.  I had a 2011 Celine mini tote my ex gave me years ago that because of bad associations and the fact that it’s simply too big for my needs, I contacted them about selling.  I sent them pics of every flaw (wrote about flaws in comment box) and sent pics of everything needed for them to know it was real.  I actually thought they would send me a low ball offer or reject it due to condition (it being too big it got bumped around some and there was a section of color loss near the zipper).  Instead they sent me a very reasonable offer so I boxed it up and sent it off.
> 
> A week later I get an email reminding me I have an offer pending that I need to act on.  I clicked accept and printed the label.  It should actually have reached them already.  Check UPS tracking...still enroute.  Email them asking why 1. They are bugging me when I clicked accept, clearly having acted and 2. They use the slowest UPS method possible.  Oh, no worries, the message is automated is the sum of their reply.
> 
> Two days later I get an email that they have it and twenty minutes after that get an email saying due to “overall conditions and problems with the font” they are rejecting it and I owe them $75 to get it back.  To be clear, I am aware of the “fine” for sending them a fake...but it wasn’t fake.  Older and not the same as current bags, yes, but not fake.  Had they taken more than 20 minutes to look at it they might have known that.  I feel the real issue was either its condition (that whoever sent the offer didn’t look at all the pics) or that they didn’t pay attention to it being a mini and not a nano; sending an offer they regretted.
> 
> Emailed again saying I needed more than font and condition before forking over money to get it back.  If there was a concern about either an offer shouldn’t have been sent, especially since I sent them 12 pics.  If the issue was condition I should have to pay to get it back since they knew what they were getting and asked if damage had been done during shipping to make the bag unacceptable.  I also asked which font was in question since all stamps had been photographed.  Their response was that I knew of the fee, the font was off (still not saying the heat stamp or the date code) and now there was issue with the hardware and the bag’s overall condition was also at issue. They had an expert thoroughly go over in less than half an hour (I think someone did some googling and didn’t account for the bag’s age) and concluded it was fake.  They want their money.  Honestly, I think they had buyers remorse and when I argued back they pulled the fake card to CYA.
> 
> I searched all over the apartment, but it has been 9 years and both the boyfriend who bought it and all his receipts etc from purchase are gone.  I finally decided that since I hadn’t paid for it, I didn’t want it and am selling bags because I am trying to save for a house, I am not paying them $75 to get back a bag I wanted rid of.  On one hand I am irked that they are getting to keep my bag, but on the other...I don’t have the money to ransom it back right now and it’s not like I paid for it.  Still, it left a bad taste in my mouth with how it was handled.  The short time looking at it, the vague reason for rejection and the hostile response to my inquiries as to what the issues were.


I wouldn't give it to them without becoming their biggest PITA and calling and escalating up the chain of command until there's nowhere else to go.


----------



## caannie

aerinha said:


> Until my last consignment I was relatively happy with them.  Unfortunately, I am done with them now.  I had a 2011 Celine mini tote my ex gave me years ago that because of bad associations and the fact that it’s simply too big for my needs, I contacted them about selling.  I sent them pics of every flaw (wrote about flaws in comment box) and sent pics of everything needed for them to know it was real.  I actually thought they would send me a low ball offer or reject it due to condition (it being too big it got bumped around some and there was a section of color loss near the zipper).  Instead they sent me a very reasonable offer so I boxed it up and sent it off.
> 
> A week later I get an email reminding me I have an offer pending that I need to act on.  I clicked accept and printed the label.  It should actually have reached them already.  Check UPS tracking...still enroute.  Email them asking why 1. They are bugging me when I clicked accept, clearly having acted and 2. They use the slowest UPS method possible.  Oh, no worries, the message is automated is the sum of their reply.
> 
> Two days later I get an email that they have it and twenty minutes after that get an email saying due to “overall conditions and problems with the font” they are rejecting it and I owe them $75 to get it back.  To be clear, I am aware of the “fine” for sending them a fake...but it wasn’t fake.  Older and not the same as current bags, yes, but not fake.  Had they taken more than 20 minutes to look at it they might have known that.  I feel the real issue was either its condition (that whoever sent the offer didn’t look at all the pics) or that they didn’t pay attention to it being a mini and not a nano; sending an offer they regretted.
> 
> Emailed again saying I needed more than font and condition before forking over money to get it back.  If there was a concern about either an offer shouldn’t have been sent, especially since I sent them 12 pics.  If the issue was condition I should have to pay to get it back since they knew what they were getting and asked if damage had been done during shipping to make the bag unacceptable.  I also asked which font was in question since all stamps had been photographed.  Their response was that I knew of the fee, the font was off (still not saying the heat stamp or the date code) and now there was issue with the hardware and the bag’s overall condition was also at issue. They had an expert thoroughly go over in less than half an hour (I think someone did some googling and didn’t account for the bag’s age) and concluded it was fake.  They want their money.  Honestly, I think they had buyers remorse and when I argued back they pulled the fake card to CYA.
> 
> I searched all over the apartment, but it has been 9 years and both the boyfriend who bought it and all his receipts etc from purchase are gone.  I finally decided that since I hadn’t paid for it, I didn’t want it and am selling bags because I am trying to save for a house, I am not paying them $75 to get back a bag I wanted rid of.  On one hand I am irked that they are getting to keep my bag, but on the other...I don’t have the money to ransom it back right now and it’s not like I paid for it.  Still, it left a bad taste in my mouth with how it was handled.  The short time looking at it, the vague reason for rejection and the hostile response to my inquiries as to what the issues were.


Keep a VERY close watch on their newly listed items and make sure they don't put your "fake" bag up for sale! They "lost" a wallet of mine a while back that they had offered $500 for. After much complaining and escalation I got my $500. The wallet then appeared for sale on their site about three months later.


----------



## BeenBurned

caannie said:


> Keep a VERY close watch on their newly listed items and make sure they don't put your "fake" bag up for sale! They "lost" a wallet of mine a while back that they had offered $500 for. After much complaining and escalation I got my $500. The wallet then appeared for sale on their site about three months later.


I had a similar case with a buyer (who happened to be a reseller) who claimed non-receipt for an unscanned delivery. I knew she'd received so I watched her listings and 18 months later, confronted her when she listed the item she claimed to have never received. She ended up reimbursing me.

Seriously, I'd escalate your own case until you get to speak to Sarah @fashionphile


----------



## gchandler5

It appears FF now will accept returns as long as they are postmarked on or before the 30 day window? Used to be the item had to arrive to their returns center on or before 30 day mark. Is this correct?


----------



## umichmm

I’m so irritated with them. They made me an offer on an authentic Hermes raw silk poncho that I submitted. And it’s been rejected “due to pulls in the fabric” not disclosed. However, the “pulls” aren’t actually pulls at all, it’s the nature of raw silk. They don’t even have the expertise to
know the difference between various materials? I mean it’s absurd. I’ve called AND emailed them - basically I’m getting a late delayed boiler plate response back.  It’s pretty bad at this point.


----------



## onlyk

aerinha said:


> Until my last consignment I was relatively happy with them.  Unfortunately, I am done with them now.  I had a 2011 Celine mini tote my ex gave me years ago that because of bad associations and the fact that it’s simply too big for my needs, I contacted them about selling.  I sent them pics of every flaw (wrote about flaws in comment box) and sent pics of everything needed for them to know it was real.  I actually thought they would send me a low ball offer or reject it due to condition (it being too big it got bumped around some and there was a section of color loss near the zipper).  Instead they sent me a very reasonable offer so I boxed it up and sent it off.
> 
> A week later I get an email reminding me I have an offer pending that I need to act on.  I clicked accept and printed the label.  It should actually have reached them already.  Check UPS tracking...still enroute.  Email them asking why 1. They are bugging me when I clicked accept, clearly having acted and 2. They use the slowest UPS method possible.  Oh, no worries, the message is automated is the sum of their reply.
> 
> Two days later I get an email that they have it and twenty minutes after that get an email saying due to “overall conditions and problems with the font” they are rejecting it and I owe them $75 to get it back.  To be clear, I am aware of the “fine” for sending them a fake...but it wasn’t fake.  Older and not the same as current bags, yes, but not fake.  Had they taken more than 20 minutes to look at it they might have known that.  I feel the real issue was either its condition (that whoever sent the offer didn’t look at all the pics) or that they didn’t pay attention to it being a mini and not a nano; sending an offer they regretted.
> 
> Emailed again saying I needed more than font and condition before forking over money to get it back.  If there was a concern about either an offer shouldn’t have been sent, especially since I sent them 12 pics.  If the issue was condition I should have to pay to get it back since they knew what they were getting and asked if damage had been done during shipping to make the bag unacceptable.  I also asked which font was in question since all stamps had been photographed.  Their response was that I knew of the fee, the font was off (still not saying the heat stamp or the date code) and now there was issue with the hardware and the bag’s overall condition was also at issue. They had an expert thoroughly go over in less than half an hour (I think someone did some googling and didn’t account for the bag’s age) and concluded it was fake.  They want their money.  Honestly, I think they had buyers remorse and when I argued back they pulled the fake card to CYA.
> 
> I searched all over the apartment, but it has been 9 years and both the boyfriend who bought it and all his receipts etc from purchase are gone.  I finally decided that since I hadn’t paid for it, I didn’t want it and am selling bags because I am trying to save for a house, I am not paying them $75 to get back a bag I wanted rid of.  On one hand I am irked that they are getting to keep my bag, but on the other...I don’t have the money to ransom it back right now and it’s not like I paid for it.  Still, it left a bad taste in my mouth with how it was handled.  The short time looking at it, the vague reason for rejection and the hostile response to my inquiries as to what the issues were.


I felt unless they clearly state the bag is a fake, they shouldn't asked you to pay any money to send it back to you, and I believe there are more people would took rough pictures of their items than the ones do take clear, detailed pictures, most of casual sellers either don't have the idea or the "eye" to take good / clear/ accurate pictures or they just never thought it was important to take pictures of corners, fonts, edges, hardware, date code (some don't even know what it is and where it is located) etc (can't tell you how many times I had bought designer items from sellers only posted just 1 single picture!)

It is a stretch to ask sellers who contribute to Fashionphile's invertory and support its business to pay such a high fee to get their items back if just because the condition is not Fashionphile expected.


----------



## LittleLuxe

caannie said:


> Keep a VERY close watch on their newly listed items and make sure they don't put your "fake" bag up for sale! They "lost" a wallet of mine a while back that they had offered $500 for. After much complaining and escalation I got my $500. The wallet then appeared for sale on their site about three months later.


Whattt??! That's ridiculous, cannot believe such a huge company would do that. At least you got your $$$. Contemplating selling anything through them ATM, reading so many bad experiences...


----------



## caannie

They're very slow this week. I purchased an item Saturday and it didn't ship until Wednesday afternoon, and that was after I contacted them asking when they plan to ship. I sold a couple of items that arrived there Tuesday. They weren't checked in until Wednesday, which was fine. But now it's Friday and they still haven't evaluated and authenticated them. It was an agenda and a wallet which takes about 30 seconds to evaluate and authenticate. Normally I would have been paid by now.


----------



## jill39

I agree.  They are very slow this week.  I submitted quotes on Monday and it’s now Thursday without a response.  I did get the email saying that they didn’t forget about me.  Not sure why they are so slow.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Same. Submitted some items for buyout last Sunday. It is now 6 days later and they've only responded to half of the quote. But the upside is the quotes have been very reasonable and I am probably going to send them 80% of the items that they've offered buyouts for.


----------



## MAGJES

Lately I have been submitting items for quotes on Sunday nights and not getting the quote back until the following Tuesday. 3 weeks in a row.  It has never taken this long in all the years I’ve been selling/consigning with them. That is 6 or 7 business days and their site states 1 to 2 business days for a quote.


----------



## Gennas

MAGJES said:


> Lately I have been submitting items for quotes on Sunday nights and not getting the quote back until the following Tuesday. 3 weeks in a row.  It has never taken this long in all the years I’ve been selling/consigning with them. That is 6 or 7 business days and their site states 1 to 2 business days for a quote.


I have been having the same issue. I submit two quotes last Monday and they still have not gotten back to me.


----------



## southernbelle43

I think it is fairly clear that they have a backlog of bags to examine.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I got my response for the second half of my quotes yesterday. Business days-wise, it took them 7 days to get back to me. The second set of quote responses were abysmal. I'd rather give the items to my 2 year old to pretend play than sell it to FP to see them mark it up 4x more (i.e. CHANEL classic costume jewelry buyout offers were $75 when they sell it for no less than $300). I understand a business needs to make money, but those kind of offers are just insulting. Yoogi's quotes for the same items were at least in the $200 range.


----------



## southernbelle43

ThisVNchick said:


> I got my response for the second half of my quotes yesterday. Business days-wise, it took them 7 days to get back to me. The second set of quote responses were abysmal. I'd rather give the items to my 2 year old to pretend play than sell it to FP to see them mark it up 4x more (i.e. CHANEL classic costume jewelry buyout offers were $75 when they sell it for no less than $300). I understand a business needs to make money, but those kind of offers are just insulting. Yoogi's quotes for the same items were at least in the $200 range.


Yoogi’s always comes through for me.


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> Yoogi’s always comes through for me.



I’ve got some items awaiting quotes on FP.   Sent them photos and descriptions last Friday and still no response.
Guess it wouldn’t hurt to try Yoogi’s and check them out.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> I’ve got some items awaiting quotes on FP.   Sent them photos and descriptions last Friday and still no response.
> Guess it wouldn’t hurt to try Yoogi’s and check them out.


Without exception Yoogi’s has priced my BV bags as much as double the offers from Fashionphile.  BUT I have only sold them Bottega Veneta bags, so I cannot say anything about other brands.


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> Without exception Yoogi’s has priced my BV bags as much as double the offers from Fashionphile.  BUT I have only sold them Bottega Veneta bags, so I cannot say anything about other brands.



That’s exactly what I have offered to FP.
They lowballed me on a Cervo hobo offering me $125 on a really nice condition 
Hobo.  
Of course, I declined that offer.  

Thank you so much for your help and information!


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> That’s exactly what I have offered to FP.
> They lowballed me on a Cervo hobo offering me $125 on a really nice condition
> Hobo.
> Of course, I declined that offer.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and information!


I have noticed over the last year that prices on used BV’s, especially cervo hobos are going down more as DL’s new creations gain popularity, sad to say.


----------



## daisychainz

I have a feeling quotes from FP and Yoogis and others will be low for quite some time now. If the economy and virus situation scares smaller companies they won't be interested in taking on excess inventory. I submitted 6 items to several places, and FP was the best quote for all of them - they took quite long to get back to me, at least 7 days. Yoogis is insulting on every quote - I don't understand how anyone gets good quotes from them?! I am glad I got rid of several bags tbh, it's making me feel better.


----------



## ThisVNchick

daisychainz said:


> I have a feeling quotes from FP and Yoogis and others will be low for quite some time now. If the economy and virus situation scares smaller companies they won't be interested in taking on excess inventory. I submitted 6 items to several places, and FP was the best quote for all of them - they took quite long to get back to me, at least 7 days. Yoogis is insulting on every quote - I don't understand how anyone gets good quotes from them?! I am glad I got rid of several bags tbh, it's making me feel better.


On Yoogis, I feel like they like more niche brands? For some reason, I've always gotten quotes that double FP when I send them my Balenciaga, Dior and BV. They are 50/50 on LV while giving ridiculously low quotes for Chanel handbags and SLGs.


----------



## southernbelle43

ThisVNchick said:


> On Yoogis, I feel like they like more niche brands? For some reason, I've always gotten quotes that double FP when I send them my Balenciaga, Dior and BV. They are 50/50 on LV while giving ridiculously low quotes for Chanel handbags and SLGs.


Maybe that is why I have had such good luck with Yoogi's, I have only sold BV's.  Plus it may have to do with what is selling fast and what they have a ton of already.  It isn't personal, just business.


----------



## daisychainz

ThisVNchick said:


> On Yoogis, I feel like they like more niche brands? For some reason, I've always gotten quotes that double FP when I send them my Balenciaga, Dior and BV. They are 50/50 on LV while giving ridiculously low quotes for Chanel handbags and SLGs.


interesting. I did sumbit all Chanel. Maybe they stick to the not-as-popular luxury brands so they can buy super low? I did get one quote from them and it was identical to FP (a Givenchy). The Chanel items were at least 50% less than FP, which I found really bizarre. Their customer base must be quite different than FP.


----------



## southernbelle43

daisychainz said:


> interesting. I did sumbit all Chanel. Maybe they stick to the not-as-popular luxury brands so they can buy super low? I did get one quote from them and it was identical to FP (a Givenchy). The Chanel items were at least 50% less than FP, which I found really bizarre. Their customer base must be quite different than FP.


Someone is selling them Chanel.   Last time I looked they have over 3000 items? Compared to in the low 100's for Balenciaga and Dior?  Curious, but you know there is a financial reason behind the differences.  It pays to submit  bags to several places because you never know who is going to be the best at any particular time for unknown reasons, lol.


----------



## daisychainz

southernbelle43 said:


> Well someone is selling them Chanel, last time I looked they have over 3000 items?


It's not recent items though, it's old stock. Like FP gets brand new releases and Yoogis get stuff that is much older/vintage, with very few "hot" items. There are exceptions, but few from what I've regularly seen.


----------



## daisychainz




----------



## ThisVNchick

daisychainz said:


> It's not recent items though, it's old stock. Like FP gets brand new releases and Yoogis get stuff that is much older/vintage, with very few "hot" items. There are exceptions, but few from what I've regularly seen.



I think FP pays A LOT more for hot items (i.e Chanel Rose Gold collection). I remember submitting my mini just to feel out what was being paid for an item like that. FP quoted me $5000 while Yoogis sent a laughable quote of $2500.


----------



## southernbelle43

daisychainz said:


> It's not recent items though, it's old stock. Like FP gets brand new releases and Yoogis get stuff that is much older/vintage, with very few "hot" items. There are exceptions, but few from what I've regularly seen.


Thanks.  I did not pick up on that.


----------



## ThisVNchick

daisychainz said:


> interesting. I did sumbit all Chanel. Maybe they stick to the not-as-popular luxury brands so they can buy super low? I did get one quote from them and it was identical to FP (a Givenchy). The Chanel items were at least 50% less than FP, which I found really bizarre. Their customer base must be quite different than FP.



I wouldn't say that they bought my Dior items for a super low price.  They were basically paying me what the market rate was for said item being sold on eBay. I mean, I was more than happy to send them my items. Recently sent them a Dior bag I found at a high end consignment shop a few year backs. I paid $1500 for it. Given the price increases, the Lady Dior on the secondary market right now is basically around that price. FP quoted me $1300 for it, which isn't bad, I would have sold it to them had Yoogis not come back to offer me $1800!

I would probably lean more to the fact that perhaps their clientele is different than FP, hence the huge difference in quotes being offered across different brands.


----------



## southernbelle43

OK after all of the above and my wonderful experiences with Yoogi's, I just got a quote from them on a BV Cabat bag that was about 70% less than what I expected from checking the resale prices on several other sites.  Maybe it is not a good time to be getting quotes with the current financial upsets.

This bag has become a FOREVER bag for me, lol. No way I am letting it go for that amount.
And I sold them a Cabat last year and got back only a $100 less than I paid for it??


----------



## RT1

You ladies are a wealth of information and I thank you all for sharing your thoughts and ideas with me!


----------



## caannie

Yoogiscloset is located in the Seattle area, which has been hardest hit by the coronavirus and has the highest death toll in the country. I can only assume they are being affected, even if it is just people missing work, etc. I have no idea how big an operation they have.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> OK after all of the above and my wonderful experiences with Yoogi's, I just got a quote from them on a BV Cabat bag that was about 70% less than what I expected from checking the resale prices on several other sites.  Maybe it is not a good time to be getting quotes with the current financial upsets.
> 
> This bag has become a FOREVER bag for me, lol. No way I am letting it go for that amount.
> And I sold them a Cabat last year and got back only a $100 less than I paid for it??


Sorry I meant to type Cabat BUCKET  bag which is one of DL’s creations.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Yoogiscloset is located in the Seattle area, which has been hardest hit by the coronavirus and has the highest death toll in the country. I can only assume they are being affected, even if it is just people missing work, etc. I have no idea how big an operation they have.


It's a small husband-wife business. I think the BBB says about 18-24 employees. Fashionphile is listed as about 250+ employees. Yoogis is a small operation which I believe contributes to lower quotes for some brands, they just don't have the same revenue as Fashionphile, Real Real and others.


----------



## onlyk

southernbelle43 said:


> Without exception Yoogi’s has priced my BV bags as much as double the offers from Fashionphile.  BUT I have only sold them Bottega Veneta bags, so I cannot say anything about other brands.


For whatever the reason BV bags are not selling on FP, I have been looking at them but never bought any, the prices are too low seems they don't have much demand.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Yoogiscloset is located in the Seattle area, which has been hardest hit by the coronavirus and has the highest death toll in the country. I can only assume they are being affected, even if it is just people missing work, etc. I have no idea how big an operation they have.


I'm still buying from Yoogi & FP, Yoogi's shipping is faster than FP, Yoogi ships out the same day, and they still shipped the items out the same day of the purchases I made on the 13th the Friday. FP's shipping often slower, sometimes took 2 days to ship out. Hopefully these consignments still keep running smoothly.


----------



## onlyk

Hi has anyone have waited longer than 48 hours for fashionphile's pay out (after they had confirmed they received your item)? Still says "*Payments:* Processing"


----------



## southernbelle43

onlyk said:


> Hi has anyone have waited longer than 48 hours for fashionphile's pay out (after they had confirmed they received your item)? Still says "*Payments:* Processing"


Oh yes!


----------



## Annawakes

onlyk said:


> Hi has anyone have waited longer than 48 hours for fashionphile's pay out (after they had confirmed they received your item)? Still says "*Payments:* Processing"


Yes, me.  They received something on Monday and only just today (Thursday) I got the email saying my payment is initiated.  So it took 4 days, which is longer than the normal 2 days I’m used to.  I think maybe they don’t have as many people working?


----------



## Prufrock613

I think that we are going to have to give close working-companies , a “pass” as of now.  That does note take away of being upset, it’s expected


----------



## onlyk

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh yes!





Annawakes said:


> Yes, me.  They received something on Monday and only just today (Thursday) I got the email saying my payment is initiated.  So it took 4 days, which is longer than the normal 2 days I’m used to.  I think maybe they don’t have as many people working?



Thanks guys, good to know. I'm on day three now, fingers crossed.


----------



## onlyk

Prufrock613 said:


> I think that we are going to have to give close working-companies , a “pass” as of now.  That does note take away of being upset, it’s expected


i'm not upset, I'm just worried, because in the past if payment took longer than usual they would ended returned items (not because authenticity) back to me. Right now I wouldn't want to waste weeks of my time had my items out.


----------



## caannie

The entire State of California has been ordered to shelter in place. I don't know if the people from Fashionphile can even go to work now. So I would definitely expect delays at least on quotes and shipping.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> View attachment 4693952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire State of California has been ordered to shelter in place. I don't know if the people from Fashionphile can even go to work now. So I would definitely expect delays at least on quotes and shipping.


I totally understand the delays and fine with that, ( hey I put myself at risk went out shipped items too ) just don't want items return back to me like that had happened before, any other time would be OK but this time if happens would be so much more hassle, that's what makes me anxious.


----------



## youngster

Just got an email from Fashionphile.  They will be closing their physical location until 3/31, won't process any items that come in or sales until after 3/31:


----------



## Annawakes

I sent them a bag that’s supposed to arrive today but it’s delayed until Monday 3/23.  So if they’re still letting people ship to their facility, who is signing for them, and where are the packages being kept until 3/31???

I sent them an email with these questions.  Will let y’all know when I get a response.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Annawakes said:


> I sent them a bag that’s supposed to arrive today but it’s delayed until Monday 3/23.  So if they’re still letting people ship to their facility, who is signing for them, and where are the packages being kept until 3/31???
> 
> I sent them an email with these questions.  Will let y’all know when I get a response.


Same here
I sent them 3 bags that is scheduled to arrive 3/23. Please let us know what you find out!!


----------



## Annawakes

Louisgyal37 said:


> Same here
> I sent them 3 bags that is scheduled to arrive 3/23. Please let us know what you find out!!


I sure will!  I’m worried that the packages will pile up outside their receiving dock, (since I think the delivery services have suspended signing for packages).....and someone decides to go take them.

But, they clearly said in their message that people can still ship to their facility during the closure.  So, it seems they have a plan in place to protect our stuff.

I will post here as soon as I get a response from them.


----------



## huanhuankan

How about return,do they have extend return? Should I sent the return now?


----------



## Prufrock613

I swear FP had their Covid info on their website...and now I don’t see it anywhere(?). I could’ve sworn...I know I read the email.  Maybe I’ve been in quarantine too long.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Prufrock613 said:


> I swear FP had their Covid info on their website...and now I don’t see it anywhere(?). I could’ve sworn...I know I read the email.  Maybe I’ve been in quarantine too long.


Info is under FAQs


----------



## Prufrock613

Louisgyal37 said:


> Info is under FAQs


Thanks!


----------



## Annawakes

Louisgyal37 said:


> Same here
> I sent them 3 bags that is scheduled to arrive 3/23. Please let us know what you find out!!


I got a reply:
“When your package is delivered it will be received and held in our facility.

However, in compliance with California’s “Stay At Home” order, we will not be able to process and authenticate your item until after 3/31. In order to pay you for your item, it must be authenticated first which will happen after 3/31.”

My package was delivered this morning, and it was received by a person (well, it was signed for by someone it looks like).  So, I guess they are still receiving packages and storing them in their facility, which is fine with me.  

I assume that returns are the same; they will receive the return but not process the refund till after they reopen.


----------



## onlyk

I checked this morning it looks like they still posting new items, but I still haven't received my payments. Anyone has received payments today or saw your payment has been issued?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Annawakes said:


> I got a reply:
> “When your package is delivered it will be received and held in our facility.
> 
> However, in compliance with California’s “Stay At Home” order, we will not be able to process and authenticate your item until after 3/31. In order to pay you for your item, it must be authenticated first which will happen after 3/31.”
> 
> My package was delivered this morning, and it was received by a person (well, it was signed for by someone it looks like).  So, I guess they are still receiving packages and storing them in their facility, which is fine with me.
> 
> I assume that returns are the same; they will receive the return but not process the refund till after they reopen.


I checked my delivery status and it says delivery exception. Apparently, nobody was there to sign?? At least they’re not just leaving packages at the door


----------



## Annawakes

Louisgyal37 said:


> I checked my delivery status and it says delivery exception. Apparently, nobody was there to sign?? At least they’re not just leaving packages at the door


Yes, I’d much prefer delivery exception to delivered (with no signature) of who it was received by.  I think they would try to deliver it again tomorrow.  Maybe there is a person receiving for only a window of time, and they take all the packages inside, then leave.


----------



## Annawakes

onlyk said:


> I checked this morning it looks like they still posting new items, but I still haven't received my payments. Anyone has received payments today or saw your payment has been issued?


My payment was issued last Friday 3/20.  It took them 5 days to issue the payment.  It was small dollar amount though, only $300.  

They’re still issuing payments even though they’re closed....so yours should issue soon I would think.


----------



## onlyk

Annawakes said:


> My payment was issued last Friday 3/20.  It took them 5 days to issue the payment.  It was small dollar amount though, only $300.
> 
> They’re still issuing payments even though they’re closed....so yours should issue soon I would think.


Thank you very much for your reply.  I hope so, mine is a big amount, make me very anxious.


----------



## Annawakes

onlyk said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.  I hope so, mine is a big amount, make me very anxious.


Maybe email them?  They’re pretty good at answering emails.  They should be able to tell you when the payment will be issued.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> I checked this morning it looks like they still posting new items, but I still haven't received my payments. Anyone has received payments today or saw your payment has been issued?


I got 3 payments over 7 days, last payment was issued yesterday. I do direct deposit.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Annawakes said:


> Yes, I’d much prefer delivery exception to delivered (with no signature) of who it was received by.  I think they would try to deliver it again tomorrow.  Maybe there is a person receiving for only a window of time, and they take all the packages inside, then leave.


Update: Although my package is currently in California and was supposed to be delivered yesterday, it won’t be delivered until Friday due to restrictions


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I got 3 payments over 7 days, last payment was issued yesterday. I do direct deposit.


Thank you!


----------



## onlyk

Annawakes said:


> Maybe email them?  They’re pretty good at answering emails.  They should be able to tell you when the payment will be issued.


Last time i talked to them about my delayed payment ended up they returned that item back to me, so my superstitious part told me just shut my mouth off and wait for it. I could still sell the item (s) to other consigments or on my own its just wasted nearly a month of time for nothing.

Right now I can't sending any more items to them just in case they are not back to work even after the 31st. And I can't buy any either, was counting on the new sales towards a birkin 30 which I have been eyeing on.


----------



## Annawakes

Louisgyal37 said:


> Update: Although my package is currently in California and was supposed to be delivered yesterday, it won’t be delivered until Friday due to restrictions


I’m sorry to hear that.  At this time I guess we all have to have extra patience.  At least they’re still delivering!  I think once it’s delivered and signed for, then it should be fine.  We will just have to wait for our payment.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## CocoPoudre

Annawakes said:


> My payment was issued last Friday 3/20.  It took them 5 days to issue the payment.  It was small dollar amount though, only $300.



Same here, my payment was issued via check last Friday (3/20), it took them 4 days to issue.

I picked a bad time to try out check payout for the first time though, as I think there are some delays in delivering snail mail currently, so even though I live only an hour away from them I haven't yet received it, that or my new mail person got confused and gave it to the wrong address ‍ Does anyone know if Fashionphile puts your name on the check itself so only that person can cash it out?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CocoPoudre said:


> Same here, my payment was issued via check last Friday (3/20), it took them 4 days to issue.
> 
> I picked a bad time to try out check payout for the first time though, as I think there are some delays in delivering snail mail currently, so even though I live only an hour away from them I haven't yet received it, that or my new mail person got confused and gave it to the wrong address ‍ Does anyone know if Fashionphile puts your name on the check itself so only that person can cash it out?


Yes, their checks are made out to just you. I had a FP check go astray once and they refused to reissue a new check until the full 90 days had passed, but they did eventually reissue one. Hopefully you get the check soon. I would wait at least 2 weeks though and then notify them that it never showed up. I think some (mail) patience is required right now.


----------



## BeenBurned

Louisgyal37 said:


> I checked my delivery status and it says delivery exception. Apparently, nobody was there to sign?? At least they’re not just leaving packages at the door


Beware if you have packages coming from Fedex that require a signature.

A friend who works for Fedex told me that for items needing signatures, the company directive is for the driver to sign his own name with "C19" indicating that it was done during the state of emergency. (He also said that any other time they may do that, they'd be fired.)

They've also been instructed to leave packages on front steps or porches. They aren't supposed to touch door handles or knobs.


----------



## LemonDrop

Just sharing. I have been selling on Fashionfile regularly since last Oct. A few pieces each month. Their buyouts have dropped in the last month. I’m guessing because of the slow down in the economy. But damn.  The last buyout offer they sent me  I might as well be paying them to take it off my hands.  So no more selling for a while.


----------



## samfalstaff

I agree with LemonDrop. Generally, their offers are lower than AFF and yoogis, but every so often you get a higher offer from them. I had an LV wallet that nobody would touch except FP, and their buyout offer was more than I could ever hope for. They also came through for me with a Prada bag that nobody wanted. 

I suspect they use a computer program to calculate the buyout amount and prices. In fact, I think someone on tpf mentioned this awhile ago...


----------



## Louisgyal37

BeenBurned said:


> Beware if you have packages coming from Fedex that require a signature.
> 
> A friend who works for Fedex told me that for items needing signatures, the company directive is for the driver to sign his own name with "C19" indicating that it was done during the state of emergency. (He also said that any other time they may do that, they'd be fired.)
> 
> They've also been instructed to leave packages on front steps or porches. They aren't supposed to touch door handles or knobs.


According to my tracking number, the package is in FedEx possession. Rescheduled for Friday delivery. Doesn’t show any signature or indication package was left. Trying to be positive about it and not freak out


----------



## blue2013

Fashionphile lowballs me big time today. They offered $1000 for a like new medium boy bag and $2100 for vca perlee signature bangle. Lol. I am thinking either they dont want too many bags at the moment or they are just capitalizing on peoples desperation to get rid of their stuff for cash. On the other hands, yoogis offered me $1950-2100 for the same bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

blue2013 said:


> Fashionphile lowballs me big time today. They offered $1000 for a like new medium boy bag and $2100 for vca perlee signature bangle. Lol. I am thinking either they dont want too many bags at the moment or they are just capitalizing on peoples desperation to get rid of their stuff for cash. On the other hands, yoogis offered me $1950-2100 for the same bag.


$1000 for a boy bag?!? Man, that is low. Those bags go for at least $3k. Was it an uncommon color?


----------



## nicole0612

blue2013 said:


> Fashionphile lowballs me big time today. They offered $1000 for a like new medium boy bag and $2100 for vca perlee signature bangle. Lol. I am thinking either they dont want too many bags at the moment or they are just capitalizing on peoples desperation to get rid of their stuff for cash. On the other hands, yoogis offered me $1950-2100 for the same bag.



Fashionphile is so variable! The only benefit is the buyout on most items so you don’t have to keep track of consignment.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I agree with LemonDrop. Generally, their offers are lower than AFF and yoogis, but every so often you get a higher offer from them. I had an LV wallet that nobody would touch except FP, and their buyout offer was more than I could ever hope for. They also came through for me with a Prada bag that nobody wanted.
> 
> I suspect they use a computer program to calculate the buyout amount and prices. In fact, I think someone on tpf mentioned this awhile ago...


My FP offers, while nothing to write home about, have been higher than Yoogi’s.


----------



## blue2013

Not at all. Its pink. I am thinking if i should send it to yoogi.


----------



## caannie

I check Yoogi's new arrivals every day and for the last 2 days they haven't listed anything. Although they say they're still carrying on business from home and nothing's changed I am concerned that if I sent something to them their turn around time might be just as slow as Fashionphile.


----------



## nicole0612

blue2013 said:


> Not at all. Its pink. I am thinking if i should send it to yoogi.



Did you get any other quotes for the VCA perlee?


----------



## nicole0612

caannie said:


> I check Yoogi's new arrivals every day and for the last 2 days they haven't listed anything. Although they say they're still carrying on business from home and nothing's changed I am concerned that if I sent something to them their turn around time might be just as slow as Fashionphile.



We are on lockdown in WA (where Yoogis is also) and all non-essential businesses are closed, so at the very least they will have greatly reduced staff and most likely are not operating or barely operating right now.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I check Yoogi's new arrivals every day and for the last 2 days they haven't listed anything. Although they say they're still carrying on business from home and nothing's changed I am concerned that if I sent something to them their turn around time might be just as slow as Fashionphile.


Last Friday an item I sent to Yoogi was delivered, they paid me on Monday (23rd) and was on the highest quote price they had given me. (they always give out a range of price in quotes), Yoogi's offer wasn't the highest but I sent the item to them because I trust them more than some of other consignments.


----------



## blue2013

No just fashionphile. I will just hold on to it.


----------



## Annawakes

Yoogi’s listed a bag of mine earlier this week, Tuesday I think.  It’s sold now, and I haven’t received any emails from them that I’ll be paid.  Maybe I’ll hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## nicole0612

blue2013 said:


> No just fashionphile. I will just hold on to it.



It’s a pretty bracelet, I think that is an excellent plan. I know that this whole experience has made me slow down in general, appreciate what I have, and not be in the usual frenzied pace. Whether that applies to working or turning over my possessions in search of the next thing. Hopefully we will all learn to be happy with what we have in whatever way is meaningful to us!


----------



## jyyanks

muchstuff said:


> My FP offers, while nothing to write home about, have been higher than Yoogi’s.



Totally agree.  I've actually never consigned with them for that reason.



nicole0612 said:


> It’s a pretty bracelet, I think that is an excellent plan. I know that this whole experience has made me slow down in general, appreciate what I have, and not be in the usual frenzied pace. Whether that applies to working or turning over my possessions in search of the next thing. Hopefully we will all learn to be happy with what we have in whatever way is meaningful to us!



Amen!  So true - thank you for posting.


----------



## southernbelle43

It is really hit or miss. I have probably sold five bags to Yoogi's who gave me MUCH higher quotes than FP.  So last week I got a quote from Yoogi's that was so low I thought it was a mistake?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> It is really hit or miss. I have probably sold five bags to Yoogi's who gave me MUCH higher quotes than FP.  So last week I got a quote from Yoogi's that was so low I thought it was a mistake?


No, the Chanel quote I got was laughable.


----------



## CocoPoudre

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, their checks are made out to just you. I had a FP check go astray once and they refused to reissue a new check until the full 90 days had passed, but they did eventually reissue one. Hopefully you get the check soon. I would wait at least 2 weeks though and then notify them that it never showed up. I think some (mail) patience is required right now.



Yep, my check ended up delivering today, so it basically took a full week and I'm only an hour away from their Carlsbad location, so patience is definitely required at the moment. With the current situation I'm just very thankful to still be able to receive mail.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Yoogis has always low-balled me and been super late to respond to quotes.  Yeah, the offers from FP are not like what they used to be.


----------



## caannie

Fashionphile's Covid 19 update. 
Orders may take a week to ship.
Sellers may take 2 - 3 weeks to get paid. 
See below
*
COVID-19 Updates*
_Updated on March 31, 2020_

You are all in our thoughts. FASHIONPHILE is taking every precaution to ensure we do our part in slowing the spread of COVID-19. We are actively listening for updates and are complying with direction from the CDC, local authorities and health agencies. 


Our online shopping is open! Orders will be shipped, but please expect up to a week delay. Some services have necessary adjustments that have been implemented. Please reference the details below.


Showrooms and Studios

All FASHIONPHILE Showrooms are temporarily closed and will reopen after 4/15**.

All FASHIONPHILE Studios at Neiman Marcus are temporarily closed and will reopen after 4/30**.
This is not a decision we made lightly, but we are proceeding with an abundance of caution and are happy to join our community in an effort to flatten the curve.

_** These are estimated dates and are likely to be extended in accordance with new information._



Quotes

Our team is committed more than ever to serving you. We are happy to provide an online quote when selling your item with us and you can even ship to our facility during this time. To better process your inbound package, please use the FASHIONPHILE provided shipping label. 




Seller Payments

You are important to us, and so is issuing your payment as quickly as possible. To ensure everyone is safe we are working with a limited team. Payments will be issued 2-3 weeks after items are received. 


Returns

We understand that this is a trying time for everyone, and we absolutely do not want anyone to leave the house for our returns. We are still accepting returns within our Return Policy. For an extension on your return, please check your Account, in My Purchases for details. Returns may take 2 weeks or more to process. Please use the FASHIONPHILE provided shipping label. 



With all of the above precautions, we are doing all that we can to keep our community safe. Please be patient with our day-to-day operations at this time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I sold them a few things about 2 weeks before the virus outbreak and they just listed 1 of the items, so almost 5 weeks later. Usually it'd be up within a day or two. So their operations right now are super slow. Definitely have to be patient.


----------



## onlyk

_nycluxury said:


> You’ll get much higher quotes (25-40% more!) if you’re able to go to their physical stores in NY or CA. The buyer confided that’s there’s a little bit of wiggle room when they’re able to evaluate in person vs. photo submissions.


While it could be true but I suspect nobody is going to get a decent quote from any of the consignments for buy out prices as right now, I'd suggest anyone who can afford to sit on their items sit on them till the virus thing passes by.

On the other hand, right now I have seen people had sold their items on their own on platforms at much higher sometimes stupidly high prices and within a short amount of time too!

I wish all consignments and us will ride off this pandemic smoothly, it is so much fun buying and selling, we need them and they need us too. I have several Birkin 30 in my watch list on FP, one of them will be mine if I could sell a couple of more bags, fingers crossed


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Virtual quotes with video conferencing??!! Interesting. I guess you show the bag via video and get your insta-quote. If anyone tries this method please report what happens!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Virtual quotes with video conferencing??!! Interesting. I guess you show the bag via video and get your insta-quote. If anyone tries this method please report what happens!
> 
> View attachment 4706027


That seems like a great idea.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Virtual quotes with video conferencing??!! Interesting. I guess you show the bag via video and get your insta-quote. If anyone tries this method please report what happens!
> 
> View attachment 4706027



I signed up to try it. I think I got an appointment on Thursday? FYI, they cannot do fine jewelry or watches via videoconference.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> I signed up to try it. I think I got an appointment on Thursday? FYI, they cannot do fine jewelry or watches via videoconference.


Oh, I'm excited for your appointment @nicole0612 I hope you get a good quote and let us know how it works out.


----------



## onlyk

I would think they would give better quotes to promote the virtual quote system, too bad, I don't have many items need to sell off to consignments right now, March was a crazy months, sold off all my high risk items.

besides, the thought of have to dress up and put makeups on etc, eh...so much work, but thumbs up for FP's new approach, they are always so ahead of the game!


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh, I'm excited for your appointment @nicole0612 I hope you get a good quote and let us know how it works out.



Thanks. Since they’re not accepting jewelry, I only have a rare but quirky Hermes item to show them, so it could be reasonable or very low ball, we will see.


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> I would think they would give better quotes to promote the virtual quote system, too bad, I don't have many items need to sell off to consignments right now, March was a crazy months, sold off all my high risk items.
> 
> besides, the thought of have to dress up and put makeups on etc, eh...so much work, but thumbs up for FP's new approach, they are always so ahead of the game!



I have a newborn and a four-year-old at home right now, so I’m definitely not planning on putting on make up or dressing up! Everyone looks like a criminal on these video apps anyway, so no point! [emoji16] I usually sell everything on Vestiaire, but they are not allowing shipments from the USA and I have 4 items over $5,000 held hostage in a RealReal warehouse for a month now. So I figured it was worth a try! I have not had much luck selling Hermes bags with Fashionphile in the past (not sure why) but things that they “purchase” like branded fine jewelry usually gets a fair quote.


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> I have a newborn and a four-year-old at home right now, so I’m definitely not planning on putting on make up or dressing up! Everyone looks like a criminal on these video apps anyway, so no point! [emoji16] I usually sell everything on Vestiaire, but they are not allowing shipments from the USA and I have 4 items over $5,000 held hostage in a RealReal warehouse for a month now. So I figured it was worth a try! I have not had much luck selling Hermes bags with Fashionphile in the past (not sure why) but things that they “purchase” like branded fine jewelry usually gets a fair quote.


I think on hermes bags it depends what styles, colors and sizes, otherwise could lose lots of money, and FP probably gets a lot more quote requests than some of other consignments on hermes bags, maybe that's why you haven't got good enough quotes from them? Good luck and keep us updated.

P.S it's just me, I feel it will depreicate the value of the items I'm selling if I don't present myself better. haha


----------



## 2v2hunters

Just submitted two unused like new Chanels to Yoogi's and Fashionphile. Both came back with less than half of retail. I was flabbergasted by the quotes. This is my first time trying to sell to them. Is this typical or is it just lower offers during COVID?


----------



## onlyk

2v2hunters said:


> Just submitted two unused like new Chanels to Yoogi's and Fashionphile. Both came back with less than half of retail. I was flabbergasted by the quotes. This is my first time trying to sell to them. Is this typical or is it just lower offers during COVID?


Just curious, did you summited them for quotes with authenticity cards? boxes? dusters? less than 5 years old? colors other than black? materials other than lambskin or caviar? large size? From my little experiences, Chanel, LV, still holds value if condition and style are right.


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> I think on hermes bags it depends what styles, colors and sizes, otherwise could lose lots of money, and FP probably gets a lot more quote requests than some of other consignments on hermes bags, maybe that's why you haven't got good enough quotes from them? Good luck and keep us updated.[emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> P.S it's just me, I feel it will depreicate the value of the items I'm selling if I don't present myself better. haha



For Hermès bags (at least for B and K) they only do consignment, not buyout. The offers they give me are always good, it just takes a long time to sell them.


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> For Hermès bags (at least for B and K) they only do consignment, not buyout. The offers they give me are always good, it just takes a long time to sell them.


Good to know, Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

2v2hunters said:


> Just submitted two unused like new Chanels to Yoogi's and Fashionphile. Both came back with less than half of retail. I was flabbergasted by the quotes. This is my first time trying to sell to them. Is this typical or is it just lower offers during COVID?


It depends on the model of the Chanel bag, year, and color, lots of things. Covid probably isn't helping, but even under normal conditions this isn't their high season for quotes. I submit mainly Chanel to both FP and Yoogis, and Yoogis is ALWAYS a lowball offer. Fashionphile often comes in higher than Yoogis, but 1/2 retail for Chanel isn't abnormal at all. They definitely don't pay over retail and never have, they just sell way above retail! I had a Chanel quote close to retail once, but that was a few years back - things for them have changed a lot and they can offer much less these days since so many people rely on them.


----------



## nicole0612

Here’s my update! The virtual appointment was extremely easy, they used a Google video app. They take screenshots of your item and you get the quote within 10 minutes. My item is an Hermès mini bag/bag charm that usually sells for way above retail just because it’s so rare and new. They were totally upfront with me and said because of the current Covid crisis their quotes are going to be lower than usual, so if I wasn’t happy with a quote I should resubmit in 30 days. They ended up quoting exact retail price with tax.


----------



## jmc3007

nicole0612 said:


> Here’s my update! The virtual appointment was extremely easy, they used a Google video app. They take screenshots of your item and you get the quote within 10 minutes. My item is an Hermès mini bag/bag charm that usually sells for way above retail just because it’s so rare and new. They were totally upfront with me and said because of the current Covid crisis their quotes are going to be lower than usual, so if I wasn’t happy with a quote I should resubmit in 30 days. They ended up quoting exact retail price with tax.


interesting... I'm a little curious as how different this process is from the photo submission? I have consigned several items in the past using iPhone pics which are always really good in hi-res in my opinion. glad to hear it went well, might be worth considering at some point.


----------



## nicole0612

jmc3007 said:


> interesting... I'm a little curious as how different this process is from the photo submission? I have consigned several items in the past using iPhone pics which are always really good in hi-res in my opinion. glad to hear it went well, might be worth considering at some point.



The differences seem to be: no need to submit your own photos if you find that to be a hassle (which I do), get a quote while you wait on the phone in about 10 minutes, and the ability to talk to a person to justify the price range expectation for your item. For the last point I’m not sure if it makes a difference, but my item is not available online, so I was able to tell them where to look for a price comparisons.


----------



## umichmm

Wow their quotes are VERY low right now. I just submitted three and I know they’ll list two of three over retail, and one at least close to it - and they offered 1/3 to 1/2 of the retail price. I can wait.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I've noticed offers are lower on Chanel items, but again it depends on the make/model of the bag.  If its a popular style - meaning they don't have much inventory and they believe it would make profit... they will offer more.  I took the biggest loss on Chanel Easy bag several years back because it was not popular and it was an seasonal color.  I still prefer FP over Yoogis any day.  Yoogis has been low balling me for years on "like new" designers.  
 I have two YSL and 2 MCM bags that I'm thinking of parting with.  Think I might hold them for later in the year.


----------



## rutabaga

I made my first Fashionphile purchase this week and it arrived yesterday. Shipping was pretty quick and it was well-packaged, although they put unnecessary flyers and confetti inside. The LV epi bag was as described - I'd purchase from them again.


----------



## samfalstaff

i*bella said:


> I made my first Fashionphile purchase this week and it arrived yesterday. Shipping was pretty quick and it was well-packaged, although they put unnecessary flyers and confetti inside. The LV epi bag was as described - I'd purchase from them again.


Hmm. I purchased some stuff from them on 4/9 and their website still says, "awaiting shipment." I thought it was a California restriction due to the virus, but I noticed you live in CA as well. Anyone else waiting awhile for their FP stuff to ship? I'm not complaining given the current situation but just curious. TBH I'd be fine with them waiting until all this was over (when will that be?!?) to finally ship. 

And yes...they do tend to fill their boxes with ridiculous amounts of confetti.


----------



## rutabaga

samfalstaff said:


> Hmm. I purchased some stuff from them on 4/9 and their website still says, "awaiting shipment." I thought it was a California restriction due to the virus, but I noticed you live in CA as well. Anyone else waiting awhile for their FP stuff to ship? I'm not complaining given the current situation but just curious. TBH I'd be fine with them waiting until all this was over (when will that be?!?) to finally ship.
> 
> And yes...they do tend to fill their boxes with ridiculous amounts of confetti.



That's strange. I ordered 4/12 and it shipped 4/14, delivered 4/16. Does all their merch ship from Carlsbad?


----------



## ssx3

hello All fashionpile selling expert.

i have a question for you guys, I submitted an items for quote for the first time today as i saw the same item selling on their website. I forgot to change the size on the description and received a quote in few minutes. Out of curiosity, i submitted for another quote stating the size and i got much less quote.

Can i still the use the first quote? Will they lower the offered price later on?


----------



## BeenBurned

ssx3 said:


> hello All my fashionpile expert.
> 
> i have a question for you guys, I submitted an items for quote for the first time today as i saw the same item selling on their website. I forgot to change the size on the description and received a quote in few minutes. Out of curiosity, i submitted for another quote stating the size and i got much less quote.
> 
> Can i still the use the first quote? Will they lower the offered price later on?


If I understand correctly, you submitted an item for a quote and gave incorrect measurements. You got a quote based on those measurements. 

Subsequently, you realized your mistake and resubmitted, this time with correct measurements and got a lower quote. 

If the first quote was based on the incorrect measurements you submitted (in error) and if the correct size is one that they would only pay less for, why do you think you're entitled to a higher amount? 

If there's lower demand for the bag with the correct measurements or if they have a larger supply of them, that item is worth less to them.


----------



## ssx3

BeenBurned said:


> If I understand correctly, you submitted an item for a quote and gave incorrect measurements. You got a quote based on those measurements.
> 
> Subsequently, you realized your mistake and resubmitted, this time with correct measurements and got a lower quote.
> 
> If the first quote was based on the incorrect measurements you submitted (in error) and if the correct size is one that they would only pay less for, why do you think you're entitled to a higher amount?
> 
> If there's lower demand for the bag with the correct measurements or if they have a larger supply of them, that item is worth less to them.



Thanks for replying..

No, it is for a Gucci Belt.
first quote was submitted with size 90
second quote was submitted with correct sizing which is size 95

Does sizing of a belt matter that much? I would think size 95 is more common.


----------



## BeenBurned

ssx3 said:


> Thanks for replying..
> 
> No, it is for a Gucci Belt.
> first quote was submitted with size 90
> second quote was submitted with correct sizing which is size 95
> 
> Does sizing of a belt matter that much? I would think size 95 is more common.



I'm guessing that it's a matter of supply and demand. 

If size 95 belts is a more common size, there are probably more available in that size so the offer will be less. If 90 is less available, it's harder to get and FP is willing to pay more for it.


----------



## babypanda

ssx3 said:


> hello All fashionpile selling expert.
> 
> i have a question for you guys, I submitted an items for quote for the first time today as i saw the same item selling on their website. I forgot to change the size on the description and received a quote in few minutes. Out of curiosity, i submitted for another quote stating the size and i got much less quote.
> 
> Can i still the use the first quote? Will they lower the offered price later on?


It might be 2 different buyers giving you quotes. I have received 2 different quotes on the same bag submitted 1 month apart. One quote was 50% higher ! It was not at all a matter of supply or demand. I think it depends on the person quoting you. I think you can go with the higher quote. I do not believe the difference between size 90 or 95 justifies the change


----------



## ssx3

BeenBurned said:


> I'm guessing that it's a matter of supply and demand.
> 
> If size 95 belts is a more common size, there are probably more available in that size so the offer will be less. If 90 is less available, it's harder to get and FP is willing to pay more for it.


Thanks!


----------



## ssx3

babypanda said:


> It might be 2 different buyers giving you quotes. I have received 2 different quotes on the same bag submitted 1 month apart. One quote was 50% higher ! It was not at all a matter of supply or demand. I think it depends on the person quoting you. I think you can go with the higher quote. I do not believe the difference between size 90 or 95 justifies the change


thank you so much! it was my first time selling so was not sure of the process.


----------



## babypanda

umichmm said:


> Wow their quotes are VERY low right now. I just submitted three and I know they’ll list two of three over retail, and one at least close to it - and they offered 1/3 to 1/2 of the retail price. I can wait.


I agree. They have been quoting very low since they partnered with NM and their sale prices are ridiculously high. 
I used to always sell with them because their quotes were the best. I recently I received 3 higher quotes from Yoogis!


----------



## onlyk

ssx3 said:


> Thanks for replying..
> 
> No, it is for a Gucci Belt.
> first quote was submitted with size 90
> second quote was submitted with correct sizing which is size 95
> 
> Does sizing of a belt matter that much? I would think size 95 is more common.


I would go with the quote for the correct size even it's lower otherwise they may reject your item (if they don't, then lucky you, haha). It's seller's responsibility to represent items correctly and accurately, then it's consignments responsibility to honor the quote prices. You are not dealing with individual buyer here.


----------



## LemonDrop

Are they still offering a bit more of a credit if you take a fashion file credit?  I have looked all through their seller info and I don't see that info.  So I am wondering if they changed it?  I wanted to know what the price difference is?  Thanks.


----------



## ssx3

LemonDrop said:


> Are they still offering a bit more of a credit if you take a fashion file credit?  I have looked all through their seller info and I don't see that info.  So I am wondering if they changed it?  I wanted to know what the price difference is?  Thanks.


Yes they are! ☺️
10% more for fashionpile credit and neiman marcus giftcard.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ssx3 said:


> thank you so much! it was my first time selling so was not sure of the process.


You can always call/email to verify, because it's *possible* they can alter the quote when the item is received. The quote is not locked in and upon receipt of the item they are free to quote lower. I accidentally put in the wrong size for my bag once and when they got it they did downgrade the quote to match its size. I didn't even realize my bag was the small something I thought I'd bought a medium.


----------



## ssx3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You can always call/email to verify, because it's *possible* they can alter the quote when the item is received. The quote is not locked in and upon receipt of the item they are free to quote lower. I accidentally put in the wrong size for my bag once and when they got it they did downgrade the quote to match its size. I didn't even realize my bag was the small something I thought I'd bought a medium.


Thanks! I actually did end up mentioning it during my virtual appointment and buyer said the different price quote possibility from two different buyer and deleted the lower quote.


----------



## caannie

Has anyone tried to sell anything to Fashionphile or Yoogiscloset lately? Are payouts taking weeks still?


----------



## blue2013

I have. They paid me on time about 2 3 days after they got my packages.


----------



## girlhasbags

I declined their offers as they are low balling and then selling high. They have also changed how they sell and did not but out a notice of their new practices so I believed the old rules applied until I was told they changed policy 2 months ago?????? REALLY would have been nice to tell your clients.


----------



## nicole0612

girlhasbags said:


> I declined their offers as they are low balling and then selling high. They have also changed how they sell and did not but out a notice of their new practices so I believed the old rules applied until I was told they changed policy 2 months ago?????? REALLY would have been nice to tell your clients.



What is the new policy?


----------



## girlhasbags

nicole0612 said:


> What is the new policy?


In the past if an item were purchased and returned or cancelled it would go back to the last listed price. Now if an item is purchased returned or it’s canceled from layaway it will go back as a new arrival and the price will go up so it starts all over again. That is a change from what it was before they didn’t tell anybody. I only know because I was watching a Chanel bag someone purchased it and it came back $700.00 more as a new arrival. Which is higher than it was originally


----------



## nicole0612

girlhasbags said:


> In the past if an item were purchased and returned or cancelled it would go back to the last listed price. Now if an item is purchased returned or it’s canceled from layaway it will go back as a new arrival and the price will go up so it starts all over again. That is a change from what it was before they didn’t tell anybody. I only know because I was watching a Chanel bag someone purchased it and it came back $700.00 more as a new arrival. Which is higher than it was originally



Thank you, I wasn’t sure which new policy you were referencing. I was hoping they didn’t add some new (bad) policy for sellers/consigners.


----------



## onlyk

girlhasbags said:


> In the past if an item were purchased and returned or cancelled it would go back to the last listed price. Now if an item is purchased returned or it’s canceled from layaway it will go back as a new arrival and the price will go up so it starts all over again. That is a change from what it was before they didn’t tell anybody. I only know because I was watching a Chanel bag someone purchased it and it came back $700.00 more as a new arrival. Which is higher than it was originally


My guess is they may not have as much inventories as used to have or they may not sell items as fast as used to be, so all go for higher profit now even it means some items may sit in the market longer. I also saw they added 5% discount category which would be 10% in the past. Can't blame them though, it's a business, whichever way they can survive they have to adopt. I haven't sold anything to them since the lockdown in March but I have bought a couple of bags from them, their prices are still decent.


----------



## Brbie419

I’ve noticed their LV inventory is low and prices are higher than ever. Better off buying straight from LV.


----------



## Annawakes

I’ve also noticed the prices are astronomical.  Just buy new....I have a small store credit I’m just going to use it for a cardholder or scarf.  Not worth buying bags from them anymore.


----------



## k5ml3k

Not sure if this is common knowledge but it looks like they are no longer discounting items every 30 days. Items will be discounted at the discretion of the buying team.


----------



## southernbelle43

I wonder if we can really know what is going on with them since the shut down.  I will wait and see what happens when all things are back to "normal" whatever that is.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I bought a small piece of jewelry since the bags are ridiculously priced these past few months. I saw a VCA item for 2600 and it's 2200 on the VCA site. Really Fashionphile? Anyhow, this was included with the item I bought.


----------



## maggiesze1

Um...Wow!!! That price!  It has to be a typo...?
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-sheepskin-caviar-quilted-daily-round-backpack-black-512379


----------



## bagshopr

maggiesze1 said:


> Um...Wow!!! That price!  It has to be a typo...?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-sheepskin-caviar-quilted-daily-round-backpack-black-512379


Ha Ha! I hope so!


----------



## Mrs.Z

They have a lot of Chanel bags right now priced above retail that I see are readily available and being sold via reputable SAs on Instagram etc.  It pays to do a little searching, no need to pay a premium.


----------



## bagshopr

I have done business with Fashionphile for many years, as a buyer and a seller. Their prices have skyrocketed since they partnered with Neiman Marcus. I used to think their prices were excellent but not anymore.  I certainly can't understand their pricing of bags above retail- don't they realize it damages their credibility?


----------



## theprettymiss

Yeah their prices for LV are INSANE. Definitely not worth it.


----------



## k5ml3k

[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Allthesmallthings

I got a treat from Fashionphile today. Decided to do a buyout on a bag, sent it to them.. and they are paying me $300 more than they originally quoted!!!!!!


----------



## onlyk

Allthesmallthings said:


> I got a treat from Fashionphile today. Decided to do a buyout on a bag, sent it to them.. and they are paying me $300 more than they originally quoted!!!!!!


possibly you didn't picture the authenticity card when you asked for quote of your Chanel bag but sent it in with the card? because it could be huge price difference with or without the card when comes to selling the Chanel bag,  just guessing, they never treated me! haha I wish though


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I finally saw the weird pricing thing happen. A bag that was supposed to be dropping by their new 5% went up 5% instead. I was watching an item for 4055 for its 30 days and it disappeared for maybe an hour or two (I thought it sold) and it came back at 4250. Other people had mentioned items would appear again at full price and yep, it happened with more $ added.


----------



## bagshopr

I wish they would dissolve their collaboration with NM and go back to their old business model.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I finally saw the weird pricing thing happen. A bag that was supposed to be dropping by their new 5% went up 5% instead. I was watching an item for 4055 for its 30 days and it disappeared for maybe an hour or two (I thought it sold) and it came back at 4250. Other people had mentioned items would appear again at full price and yep, it happened with more $ added.


I no longer wait for their 30 days discount, and I skip their 5%, 10%, 20% too, straigt go for the 30% haha, but 99% of time I buy them as soon as they appear the first time. Was that pink chanel tote you saw raised price?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> I no longer wait for their 30 days discount, and I skip their 5%, 10%, 20% too, straigt go for the 30% haha, but 99% of time I buy them as soon as they appear the first time. Was that pink chanel tote you saw raised price?


No, it was a business affinity a few days ago.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

There's now a banner on their front page saying they're giving their highest quote offers. Has anyone noticed a change in their offers? I just send in pictures on a bag today to check if that's really the case.

I have two bags with offers that I was thinking about accepting. Do you think I should choose the site credit option? I'm worried that if their prices are quickly going up, then every dollar of site credit will soon be worth less!


----------



## samfalstaff

rachelspendsmoney said:


> There's now a banner on their front page saying they're giving their highest quote offers. Has anyone noticed a change in their offers? I just send in pictures on a bag today to check if that's really the case.
> 
> I have two bags with offers that I was thinking about accepting. Do you think I should choose the site credit option? I'm worried that if their prices are quickly going up, then every dollar of site credit will soon be worth less!


That's a good point about the site credit. I just requested a quote on a LV agenda so I guess I will find out. On the other hand, I just got a good quote from rebag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rachelspendsmoney said:


> There's now a banner on their front page saying they're giving their highest quote offers. Has anyone noticed a change in their offers? I just send in pictures on a bag today to check if that's really the case.
> 
> I have two bags with offers that I was thinking about accepting. Do you think I should choose the site credit option? I'm worried that if their prices are quickly going up, then every dollar of site credit will soon be worth less!


I believe them. But they are probably the highest right now considering no one else is offering much either. So the highest among relatively low offers, they win. This is a horrible time to sell good stuff.

They have really low stock levels right now from what I've noticed, the Chanel category looks dismal.


----------



## arcana

I'm slowly reading all 220+ pages of this thread but figured I'll ask my question here as well so people can chime in. I've sold many items to fashionphile with no problems. I just purchased a pearly caviar Chanel piece from fashionphile (2012). Just wondering 1. How comfortable are you all with fashionphile and authenticity (any recent fake pieces?) and 2. I know there are many super fakes out there but do people usually make fakes on seasonal colors or rare colors for Chanel bags? 
Side note, with the recent Chanel price increase, they're reallyyyy upping the prices on the resell market as well. Geez the price on some of these are insane.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

So I'm currently surfing FP right now and every Chanel item is being taken down and re-posted for higher than it was a few minutes prior. A gabrielle just went from 3695 to 4200. Nice...


----------



## bagshopr

I thought this had happened but I didn't have any proof of previous prices. It just seemed to me that one morning I looked at the site and all the Chanels had gone up. Wow, I can't believe they would do that on pre-owned stock.


----------



## caannie

arcana said:


> I'm slowly reading all 220+ pages of this thread but figured I'll ask my question here as well so people can chime in. I've sold many items to fashionphile with no problems. I just purchased a pearly caviar Chanel piece from fashionphile (2012). Just wondering 1. How comfortable are you all with fashionphile and authenticity (any recent fake pieces?) and 2. I know there are many super fakes out there but do people usually make fakes on seasonal colors or rare colors for Chanel bags?
> Side note, with the recent Chanel price increase, they're reallyyyy upping the prices on the resell market as well. Geez the price on some of these are insane.


I think for the most part Fashionphile tries very hard to sell only authentic items, but occasionally a fake might slip through. As with all secondhand sellers, I just use great caution when buying and when in doubt I pass. In answer to your second question, I've been amazed what counterfeits get produced. Sometimes very unique items are faked.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I believe them. But they are probably the highest right now considering no one else is offering much either. So the highest among relatively low offers, they win. This is a horrible time to sell good stuff.
> 
> They have really low stock levels right now from what I've noticed, the Chanel category looks dismal.


Everyone is buying Chanel as soon as they raised price in Asia and Europe, I bought one from them too haha fingers crossed plus knock the wood hopefully it comes out as expected.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I think for the most part Fashionphile tries very hard to sell only authentic items, but occasionally a fake might slip through. As with all secondhand sellers, I just use great caution when buying and when in doubt I pass. In answer to your second question, I've been amazed what counterfeits get produced. Sometimes very unique items are faked.


Oh yes! One time I bought a very rare limited edition old bag from a private seller, you'd never thought that one would even come out fake!! and that freaky thing faked pretty well! Thank God I found out it was fake gosh. unbelievable!


----------



## caannie

That "Highest Quote" advertisement is just that, an ad. I submitted a couple of items for quotes several days ago. I didn't get an email offer so I just checked my dashboard. An item I got a $450 quote for before Covid19 is now worth $250 to them. Think I'll put off selling for a while longer.


----------



## maggiesze1

I tried a few items and found the quotes were higher...one before the virus was $250, but now is $425! Sucks that I already sent the item to another consignment shop because back then Fashionphile's offer was lower...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was very surprised they didn't have a Memorial Day coupon. It seems they are trying to eliminate discounts, going from 10% to 5% and no coupons of extra % off in quite some time. They want stuff to just sell at the listed price it seems. Yoogis and Ann's didn't have a Memorial day code either, but it was surprising.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

I also found quotes on my items are 5-10% higher now. Nothing dramatic.


----------



## yahoo33

For people who have sold to Fashionphile during COVID-19, are they taking a lot longer examining and paying? They received my bag on Monday, but haven't heard anything from them, so I'm worried.


----------



## onlyk

They are much better on some stuff than before, I shipped them several items this week, hopefully can get $$$$ in hand soon, fingers crossed, I need money to pay for several new bags had just bought! $$$$$$$

Now I just need to get a Birkin 25 in black with GHW then I will be all set for this year!


----------



## yahoo33

onlyk said:


> They are much better on some stuff than before, I shipped them several items this week, hopefully can get $$$$ in hand soon, fingers crossed, I need money to pay for several new bags had just bought! $$$$$$$
> 
> Now I just need to get a Birkin 25 in black with GHW then I will be all set for this year!




Same here! I have my eye on a Loewe gate bag on their site, I want to get it before it sells.


----------



## nicole0612

Have you ever had your item show up on their website for sale after they email you that the payment is coming but before they actually pay you?


----------



## azzazza

yahoo33 said:


> For people who have sold to Fashionphile during COVID-19, are they taking a lot longer examining and paying? They received my bag on Monday, but haven't heard anything from them, so I'm worried.


I sent in a Goyard and an LV that were delivered last Wednesday. Got the “received” email Thursday morning, LV was accepted within 24 hours, Goyard within 48. Payment followed the next business day for each of those. I think processing time depends on the designer for example I’ve had Chanel take much longer. I was pleasantly surprised by how fast they were this time!


----------



## LemonDrop

I submitted an item to FP in Feb and was not happy with the quote. $300

So I tried again in March and the offer dropped to $265

I tried again in April and it stayed at $265.

I just submitted again. Right now I’d be thrilled to get the $300 offer again.


----------



## bagshopr

nicole0612 said:


> Have you ever had your item show up on their website for sale after they email you that the payment is coming but before they actually pay you?


Yes, that happened to me today! My payment was processed earlier this week, but it is by check so I haven't actually received it yet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> Have you ever had your item show up on their website for sale after they email you that the payment is coming but before they actually pay you?


All the time. I usually get paid 2-3 days after I see the item.


----------



## yahoo33

azzazza said:


> I sent in a Goyard and an LV that were delivered last Wednesday. Got the “received” email Thursday morning, LV was accepted within 24 hours, Goyard within 48. Payment followed the next business day for each of those. I think processing time depends on the designer for example I’ve had Chanel take much longer. I was pleasantly surprised by how fast they were this time!



I sent in a Loewe bag. I think I’ll have to contact them and see what is up.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LemonDrop said:


> I submitted an item to FP in Feb and was not happy with the quote. $300
> 
> So I tried again in March and the offer dropped to $265
> 
> I tried again in April and it stayed at $265.
> 
> I just submitted again. Right now I’d be thrilled to get the $300 offer again.


I wonder if they keep it as part of our records, what we submit for quotes? Good luck, I hope you get the news you want.


----------



## LemonDrop

Has anyone ever received their FP offer on a Saturday or Sunday?  Does that happen or are they off weekends?


----------



## yahoo33

LemonDrop said:


> Has anyone ever received their FP offer on a Saturday or Sunday?  Does that happen or are they off weekends?



I remember submitting items on Friday and didn't hear back until Monday. I believe they're off on the weekends, but I could be wrong.


----------



## maggiesze1

LemonDrop said:


> Has anyone ever received their FP offer on a Saturday or Sunday?  Does that happen or are they off weekends?


I actually submitted one item on Friday 5/22 and received the quote offer email on Saturday 5/23 the very next day...I was surprised how fast I got that one!


----------



## nicole0612

bagshopr said:


> Yes, that happened to me today! My payment was processed earlier this week, but it is by check so I haven't actually received it yet.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> All the time. I usually get paid 2-3 days after I see the item.



Thank you! I just happened to see it posted yesterday, so hopefully the payment will come on Monday.


----------



## EdnaMode

nicole0612 said:


> Have you ever had your item show up on their website for sale after they email you that the payment is coming but before they actually pay you?


Actually one of my items got sold before I received payment.


----------



## girlhasbags

k5ml3k said:


> Not sure if this is common knowledge but it looks like they are no longer discounting items every 30 days. Items will be discounted at the discretion of the buying team.


Yes, I’ve noticed this as well


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I finally saw the weird pricing thing happen. A bag that was supposed to be dropping by their new 5% went up 5% instead. I was watching an item for 4055 for its 30 days and it disappeared for maybe an hour or two (I thought it sold) and it came back at 4250. Other people had mentioned items would appear again at full price and yep, it happened with more $ added.


Same thing happened to me. I understand business but that is shady.


----------



## girlhasbags

bagshopr said:


> I have done business with Fashionphile for many years, as a buyer and a seller. Their prices have skyrocketed since they partnered with Neiman Marcus. I used to think their prices were excellent but not anymore.  I certainly can't understand their pricing of bags above retail- don't they realize it damages their credibility?


I think the people who are running the day to day don’t care. It’s greed. I also used to think they were great and had integrity. I don’t believe that anymore.


----------



## girlhasbags

maggiesze1 said:


> Um...Wow!!! That price!  It has to be a typo...?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-sheepskin-caviar-quilted-daily-round-backpack-black-512379


They must have been reading and fixed it...lol


----------



## girlhasbags

ssx3 said:


> Thanks! I actually did end up mentioning it during my virtual appointment and buyer said the different price quote possibility from two different buyer and deleted the lower quote.


That explanation shows their inconsistency in quotes


----------



## nicole0612

EdnaMode said:


> Actually one of my items got sold before I received payment.



How funny! I suppose their priority is to get items listed, which is ok with me as long as I get paid eventually.


----------



## bagshopr

I almost bought a bag this morning, got as far as entering my cc info, but seeing the total with the sales tax added to the price stopped me. Isn't that strange? And I don't even live in a high tax state.


----------



## arcana

I followed a chanel mini from a couple of days ago and it just sold for $6100... what is happening to the resell market?? that's insane that its almost double the price


----------



## Love Of My Life

arcana said:


> I followed a chanel mini from a couple of days ago and it just sold for $6100... what is happening to the resell market?? that's insane that its almost double the price



Chanel prices are expected to go up, so my guess is FP is keeping up with a price increase & the mini is still in demand
for many


----------



## EdnaMode

nicole0612 said:


> How funny! I suppose their priority is to get items listed, which is ok with me as long as I get paid eventually.


Absolutely! I had already agreed to the sale so it was their bag to sell. It was nice to know my beloved bag was so "popular" haha


----------



## nicole0612

EdnaMode said:


> Absolutely! I had already agreed to the sale so it was their bag to sell. It was nice to know my beloved bag was so "popular" haha



I agree! It’s actually a nice feeling


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bagshopr said:


> I almost bought a bag this morning, got as far as entering my cc info, but seeing the total with the sales tax added to the price stopped me. Isn't that strange? And I don't even live in a high tax state.


They can only charge you what your state sales tax is. Were you thinking it would be less, or you were just surprised to see the new total? I have to admit I have gone through to their purchase page as well and many times backed out of the purchase because the tax would place it just too high. When they buy back they don't give you back all the tax lol. It's a heck of a lot. I bought an Hermes a few months ago and tax was like 540


----------



## bagshopr

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They can only charge you what your state sales tax is. Were you thinking it would be less, or you were just surprised to see the new total? I have to admit I have gone through to their purchase page as well and many times backed out of the purchase because the tax would place it just too high. When they buy back they don't give you back all the tax lol. It's a heck of a lot. I bought an Hermes a few months ago and tax was like 540


It was just the shock of seeing the tax added to the price and the total seemed so much higher!  Nothing new, but it made me stop short and abandon my order, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## azzazza

bagshopr said:


> It was just the shock of seeing the tax added to the price and the total seemed so much higher!  Nothing new, but it made me stop short and abandon my order, which is probably a good thing.


One option if your item is expensive enough is a mail forwarding service based out of somewhere like Oregon (no sales tax)... FP 30 day return window means you can get it shipped there, processed and sent to you via priority mail/ups/fedex, and still make the return window in case the item doesn’t work out. FP has to charge sales tax anywhere there is a Neiman Marcus, so $45 in shipping/insurance/processing beats $450 in sales tax! If you ever get IRS audited just know you may be liable for use tax so this is not a risk free route.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hmm, my item just got rejected. It was a personalized LV agenda, but I thought they were hungry for new items. I had originally bought it from them a couple of years ago so authenticity shouldn't be a concern to them. Maybe they are being more selective now...?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> Hmm, my item just got rejected. It was a personalized LV agenda, but I thought they were hungry for new items. I had originally bought it from them a couple of years ago so authenticity shouldn't be a concern to them. Maybe they are being more selective now...?


Maybe the markup isn't high enough for smaller items now? I agree, more selective. Try to sell it yourself on ebay/posh, or even another place, like Yoogis? You'll probably get more than they would have offered you anyway


----------



## yahoo33

I talked to customer service and I guess they are backed up, but someone else on here got a confirmation and payment within a few days. I have a feeling they lost my package and just don't want to admit it.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

They're super backed up with quotes as well. I haven't heard anything for days.


----------



## onlyk

rachelspendsmoney said:


> They're super backed up with quotes as well. I haven't heard anything for days.


one time, they shocked me, I had just summited a bag, within 1 minute, literary, I got a quote!! Couldn't believe it!


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Maybe the markup isn't high enough for smaller items now? I agree, more selective. Try to sell it yourself on ebay/posh, or even another place, like Yoogis? You'll probably get more than they would have offered you anyway



I'll wait. I'm not in any hurry. Just thought I would take this time to de-clutter. It's not a personalization that would appeal to many people. It's says, "Mitch", on the inside cover. When I first bought it, I liked the idea of having an agenda named Mitch. ("Hmm, where's my Mitch?") But now I just don't use it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> I'll wait. I'm not in any hurry. Just thought I would take this time to de-clutter. It's not a personalization that would appeal to many people. It's says, "Mitch", on the inside cover. When I first bought it, I liked the idea of having an agenda named Mitch. ("Hmm, where's my Mitch?") But now I just don't use it.


That's funny, naming your item something  I've never done that! but I sometimes buy initial pendants and brooches that are not my initials. I'd be one of those to wear someone else's initials on stuff.


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That's funny, naming your item something  I've never done that! but I sometimes buy initial pendants and brooches that are not my initials. I'd be one of those to wear someone else's initials on stuff.


They are also quite cheap too. I don't mind saving money on someone else's personalization.


----------



## nicole0612

samfalstaff said:


> They are also quite cheap too. I don't mind saving money on someone else's personalization.



This is totally OT, but the conversation made me think of this lucky coincidence I experienced years ago. I found a great deal on a piece of Cartier jewelry, then realized the price was so good because it was inscribed with someone’s wedding day. However, it just happened that it was also my birthday! Isn’t that nice?


----------



## samfalstaff

nicole0612 said:


> This is totally OT, but the conversation made me think of this lucky coincidence I experienced years ago. I found a great deal on a piece of Cartier jewelry, then realized the price was so good because it was inscribed with someone’s wedding day. However, it just happened that it was also my birthday! Isn’t that nice?


That's awesome. Almost like it was meant to be!


----------



## nicole0612

samfalstaff said:


> That's awesome. Almost like it was meant to be!



Exactly! It was more special than if it was “perfect”.


----------



## LemonDrop

I had posted a few days ago about FP and the low amounts that I received in Feb/Mar/April I just submitted the 4th time and got an offer twice the amount they offered prior.


----------



## samfalstaff

nicole0612 said:


> Exactly! It was more special than if it was “perfect”.


Well, maybe there's a guy named Mitch out there looking for an agenda. Your story gives me hope that there is. Now I just have to get FP to believe it!


----------



## samfalstaff

LemonDrop said:


> I had posted a few days ago about FP and the low amounts that I received in Feb/Mar/April I just submitted the 4th time and got an offer twice the amount they offered prior.


Really!?! Wow. Do you mind telling me the brand?


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> This is totally OT, but the conversation made me think of this lucky coincidence I experienced years ago. I found a great deal on a piece of Cartier jewelry, then realized the price was so good because it was inscribed with someone’s wedding day. However, it just happened that it was also my birthday! Isn’t that nice?


OMG! That's an awesome find! like meant to be yours!


----------



## onlyk

samfalstaff said:


> Well, maybe there's a guy named Mitch out there looking for an agenda. Your story gives me hope that there is. Now I just have to get FP to believe it!


You might have higher chance selling it if paint something artistic over it?


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> OMG! That's an awesome find! like meant to be yours!



Exactly! [emoji16]


----------



## onlyk

Has anyone shipped items to Fashionphile this week?? Wondering if they are slowing down again? My item was delivered to them 3 days ago still hasn't confirmed receiving while another item I shipped to another consignment was confirmed receiving and got paid the same day?


----------



## yahoo33

onlyk said:


> Has anyone shipped items to Fashionphile this week?? Wondering if they are slowing down again? My item was delivered to them 3 days ago still hasn't confirmed receiving while another item I shipped to another consignment was confirmed receiving and got paid the same day?




It took them 2 weeks to finally check in my package!


----------



## onlyk

yahoo33 said:


> It took them 2 weeks to finally check in my package!


WOW, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Bebe's bag

The price gouging on the fashionphile website is ridiculous!! $1000. For a pochette accessories?


----------



## bluemalibu

I have a return question, that I am wondering if any one knows. From reading their return policy, it looks like I have to initiate the return by the return date, correct? I have just decided not to keep an item and I know it won't reach them by Friday which is the return by date. The items I have purchased from them it takes over a week to get. I just want to be sure to get my full refund. Their prices are just to high and for something I am not sure on, I really just need to pass, let someone else enjoy the bag! Thanks in advance!


----------



## TClover

I submitted my "almost new - purchased February 2020"  Alma BB in Empreinte leather a month ago and their buyout quote was approximately 58% of the retail price. Ouch! I've decided to sell privately but will resubmit to FP for another quote if it's not sold by August.


----------



## nicole0612

TClover said:


> I submitted my "almost new - purchased February 2020"  Alma BB in Empreinte leather a month ago and their buyout quote was approximately 58% of the retail price. Ouch! I've decided to sell privately but will resubmit to FP for another quote if it's not sold by August.



What color is yours? I submitted my noir alma bb empreinte and they offered me about $1350.


----------



## onlyk

TClover said:


> I submitted my "almost new - purchased February 2020"  Alma BB in Empreinte leather a month ago and their buyout quote was approximately 58% of the retail price. Ouch! I've decided to sell privately but will resubmit to FP for another quote if it's not sold by August.


I had one LV bag brand new got exactly 1/3 of retail price on the quote, I decided to keep it and wear to the death of it then resell on my own will be still able to sell more than 1/3 of retail if not 1/2 of that. Other than that one, most of their quotes are decent. I sell most of items to them instead of to other consignments


----------



## TClover

nicole0612 said:


> What color is yours? I submitted my noir alma bb empreinte and they offered me about $1350.


My quote just expired today. They offered me $1,150.00 USD buyout for my Alma BB in Cherry Berry. Made this year!
The bag is great (but just a too small for me); instead, I just purchased the Pochette Métis in the same colour. I really want to diversify my collection. My next LV will most likely be with the Marine Rouge empreinte leather.


----------



## Bebe's bag

bluemalibu said:


> I have a return question, that I am wondering if any one knows. From reading their return policy, it looks like I have to initiate the return by the return date, correct? I have just decided not to keep an item and I know it won't reach them by Friday which is the return by date. The items I have purchased from them it takes over a week to get. I just want to be sure to get my full refund. Their prices are just to high and for something I am not sure on, I really just need to pass, let someone else enjoy the bag! Thanks in advance!


As long as your return package is post marked before the return date it should be fine. Call and confirm with them.


----------



## nicole0612

TClover said:


> My quote just expired today. They offered me $1,150.00 USD buyout for my Alma BB in Cherry Berry. Made this year!
> The bag is great (but just a too small for me); instead, I just purchased the Pochette Métis in the same colour. I really want to diversify my collection. My next LV will most likely be with the Marine Rouge empreinte leather.



Wow, even lower than mine! My quotes have been all over the place lately, but I like that they usually offer buy out. That sometimes makes the difference for me, because it simplifies my life.


----------



## TClover

Bebe's bag said:


> View attachment 4750411
> 
> The price gouging on the fashionphile website is ridiculous!! $1000. For a pochette accessories?


I saw that listing too. A mini pochette!


----------



## nicole0612

TClover said:


> I saw that listing too. A mini pochette!



Maybe there are some $100 bills inside! [emoji3]


----------



## yahoo33

Their new discount system is annoying the **** out of me. I'm waiting for this Loewe gate bag to be marked down more and it doesn't seem to be going anywhere besides the 5%!!


----------



## CeeJay

yahoo33 said:


> It took them 2 weeks to finally check in my package!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! .. seriously???  CRAP!!!  I was hoping that it would only take them a few days to do this; they received my items on Friday but I have had no word that they have actually "looked" at them!!!  Speaking of which, how does one check on that .. on their website (it's been a long time since I consigned anything .. can you tell ??).


----------



## yahoo33

CeeJay said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! .. seriously???  CRAP!!!  I was hoping that it would only take them a few days to do this; they received my items on Friday but I have had no word that they have actually "looked" at them!!!  Speaking of which, how does one check on that .. on their website (it's been a long time since I consigned anything .. can you tell ??).



Mine might just be a rare case because other people on here have had their items checked and paid within 3 days of them receiving it. They will send you a confirmation email once they scan in your package.


----------



## bagshopr

I sent a request for a buy -out on a bracelet over the weekend, and got a nice offer this morning. That was good service!
I also submitted to Yoogis so I'm going to give them a couple of days to respond.


----------



## CeeJay

bagshopr said:


> I sent a request for a buy -out on a bracelet over the weekend, and got a nice offer this morning. That was good service!
> I also submitted to Yoogis so I'm going to give them a couple of days to respond.


I usually always submit the items to a number of places to see what the best $$$ is.  Yoogi's wasn't that bad and I did send them one bag because their quote was a LOT higher than F/P.  However, since I had a number of bags, it was just easier for me to send the majority of them to FP.  I sincerely hope that they don't take too long on the $$$ .. was kind of hoping it would be this week!


----------



## Cismith

Louis Vuitton has the multi Pochette accessories back in stock as of this morning. It’s $1,860 which is $1,740 LESS then what fashionphile has it priced at.


----------



## Annawakes

Just wanted to add a recent ongoing experience.  I bought an item listed as New/Giftable.  No marks in the photos at all, or stated in the listing.  Item arrived with two small black marks on the back.  Looked like grease or something?  I contacted them through the website form, and received a reply in 2 days requesting pics.  I asked for a price adjustment on the item.  I sent the photos yesterday and am awaiting a reply.  Has anyone ever gotten a price adjustment based on condition?  It’s extra disappointing since I was expecting pristine/giftable condition.


----------



## yahoo33

Cismith said:


> Louis Vuitton has the multi Pochette accessories back in stock as of this morning. It’s $1,860 which is $1,740 LESS then what fashionphile has it priced at.



I wish I saw this post earlier! Now it's sold out again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Annawakes said:


> Just wanted to add a recent ongoing experience.  I bought an item listed as New/Giftable.  No marks in the photos at all, or stated in the listing.  Item arrived with two small black marks on the back.  Looked like grease or something?  I contacted them through the website form, and received a reply in 2 days requesting pics.  I asked for a price adjustment on the item.  I sent the photos yesterday and am awaiting a reply.  Has anyone ever gotten a price adjustment based on condition?  It’s extra disappointing since I was expecting pristine/giftable condition.


They don't operate that way in my experience and might not even respond. You'll probably just be told to just send it back for a refund. 

I submitted a classic flap today. The quote was 3100 in January and I didn't take it, so I'm wondering if it will have gone up/down.


----------



## samfalstaff

I submitted a Chanel medallion tote in January. Got the same quoted amount again when I resubmitted on June 6th. Got the quote on June 10th. I also sent them an item which they received on the 9th. Payment issued on the 11th; although, it was store credit. Not sure if that makes a difference. Overall, they seem to be speeding things up.


----------



## tatertot

CeeJay said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! .. seriously???  CRAP!!!  I was hoping that it would only take them a few days to do this; they received my items on Friday but I have had no word that they have actually "looked" at them!!!  Speaking of which, how does one check on that .. on their website (it's been a long time since I consigned anything .. can you tell ??).



Any word on your bags, C? I sent them four around the same time and haven't heard a word yet. It take a week or so for them to get there from me, though. I was curious to see if yours had processed already as you are closer.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My classic flap went from 3100 in early Jan to 3600... I'm shocked. I thought for sure they'd be offering less for things. I'm taking the offer and shipping it off!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My classic flap went from 3100 in early Jan to 3600... I'm shocked. I thought for sure they'd be offering less for things. I'm taking the offer and shipping it off!


Congrats! May I ask how old was it? was it full package and what kind of leather?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> Congrats! May I ask how old was it? was it full package and what kind of leather?


An 18 series lamb (2013 purchase) and I had the card and dustbag. It was in super good shape with not much wear. I wanted to do a virtual quote but chickened out and emailed.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> An 18 series lamb (2013 purchase) and I had the card and dustbag. It was in super good shape with not much wear. I wanted to do a virtual quote but chickened out and emailed.


Thanks for the reply, that was a very good quote and I think they increased offer because recently Chanel’s huge price increase, I have been Looking at their site almost everday trying to buy a couple more Chanel’s but there was not much there, maybe I will be able to grab yours when it comes up


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> Thanks for the reply, that was a very good quote and I think they increased offer because recently Chanel’s huge price increase, I have been Looking at their site almost everday trying to buy a couple more Chanel’s but there was not much there, maybe I will be able to grab yours when it comes up


I agree, the stock for Chanel isn't great. I think the price increase might have helped my quote, or maybe a different appraiser looked at it. I have been looking at H Bs and Ks but nothing ever goes on sale  I figure they'll mark my bag up to 5800 or more with their crazy pricing.


----------



## spiderlily89

I've gotten quotes from Fashionphile on some jewellery and both times they were lower than Yoogi's, so I went with Yoogi's.


----------



## arcana

Has anyone tried to renegotiate a quote recently? Usually you just reply to the original message via email but I haven't had a response, not even an automated reply. I'm wondering if they dont offer that anymore?


----------



## onlyk

arcana said:


> Has anyone tried to renegotiate a quote recently? Usually you just reply to the original message via email but I haven't had a response, not even an automated reply. I'm wondering if they dont offer that anymore?


maybe they are too busy or could be they are not interested in negotiate price on this particular item


----------



## BrandSnob

They are insane. The currently have a black with gold hardware mini coco handle for over $1k over retail. Used, no box. MAYBE if it was a rare color I could understand IF it included all the fixings (box, dust bag, etc). But no. They are insane.


----------



## onlyk

BrandSnob said:


> They are insane. The currently have a black with gold hardware mini coco handle for over $1k over retail. Used, no box. MAYBE if it was a rare color I could understand IF it included all the fixings (box, dust bag, etc). But no. They are insane.


I'm actually fine with their prices, look, if they pay out higher then their listing price gotta to be higher too

I'd rather they pay out higher than pay out very low like some of other consignments.  I have been looking at other consignments lately, their inventories are very low and don't have much "hot items", FP might kill off some of these consignments if they keep paying out higher prices to sellers.


----------



## MAGJES

I recently purchased a Chanel Boy from them and it arrived without the Chanel box even though it was advertised/listed as box included. 
Their reply when asked.....”you can return.“
I really did expect something a little more apologetic since the full set did influence my purchase.


----------



## caannie

MAGJES said:


> I recently purchased a Chanel Boy from them and it arrived without the Chanel box even though it was advertised/listed as box included.
> Their reply when asked.....”you can return.“
> I really did expect something a little more apologetic since the full set did influence my purchase.


That's unacceptable!! I think I would keep calling them until I got a better answer.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone ever bought and then returned a Birkin and/or Kelly? Is the process to return as simple as with other, lower-priced items? I'm looking at a Birkin but just in case I buy it and don't like it I want to be sure it can go back easily, too.


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone ever bought and then returned a Birkin and/or Kelly? Is the process to return as simple as with other, lower-priced items? I'm looking at a Birkin but just in case I buy it and don't like it I want to be sure it can go back easily, too.


Oh, yes. No questions were asked and I got my full refund within minutes of the return.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Something must be going on above & beyond with Fashionphile other than Covid 19 issues.
Yesterday the wait time was "134 minutes"....
After making several purchases I am extremely disappointed that my items haven't been shipped
yet & to boot when I have called I just got an extremely unprofessional response from customer service.
While I do like to shop FP, I will be thinking twice about any future purchases.


----------



## rutabaga

Love Of My Life said:


> Something must be going on above & beyond with Fashionphile other than Covid 19 issues.
> Yesterday the wait time was "134 minutes"....
> After making several purchases I am extremely disappointed that my items haven't been shipped
> yet & to boot when I have called I just got an extremely unprofessional response from customer service.
> While I do like to shop FP, I will be thinking twice about any future purchases.



When did you place your order? I most recently bought a bag 6/30 and it shipped 7/2. It took slightly longer than my last purchase a few months ago but not terribly delayed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

i*bella said:


> When did you place your order? I most recently bought a bag 6/30 and it shipped 7/2. It took slightly longer than my last purchase a few months ago but not terribly delayed.



Placed my order June 28th.... was told there are delays because the shipping department is not fully staffed
due to Covid 19 issues.. There is a back log.. I'll be patient in spite of the package coming cross country
Just wasn't pleased with the very lax attitude & response..


----------



## caannie

My recent experiences:

Selling to them - Not much different than before Covid. Check in time was a day slower, maybe. But they are better at emailing about box received, item received.

Buying from them - Made a purchase July 3rd. Item shipped July 7th. Being a holiday weekend I was just thrilled it shipped when it did. Items purchased on a Friday usually take until the next Wednesday to ship.

Meanwhile, sold some items to Yoogiscloset and it was seamless.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> My recent experiences:
> 
> Selling to them - Not much different than before Covid. Check in time was a day slower, maybe. But they are better at emailing about box received, item received.
> 
> Buying from them - Made a purchase July 3rd. Item shipped July 7th. Being a holiday weekend I was just thrilled it shipped when it did. Items purchased on a Friday usually take until the next Wednesday to ship.
> 
> Meanwhile, sold some items to Yoogiscloset and it was seamless.




Yoogi's for many might be the "go to" for many with faster processing


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I had an opposite experience - the box item received emails - I never got the emails and was like ... did they get my items?? I looked in my account instead and saw a credit post so I figured all was good. And I sent a Chanel flap several weeks ago that never got posted, so not sure what happened to it. I was paid for it. I did buy something and it was delayed maybe 4 days longer than usual. I purchased on a Monday and it didn't ship until Friday, which is long for FP. And no nail file!!


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I had an opposite experience - the box item received emails - I never got the emails and was like ... did they get my items?? I looked in my account instead and saw a credit post so I figured all was good. And I sent a Chanel flap several weeks ago that never got posted, so not sure what happened to it. I was paid for it. I did buy something and it was delayed maybe 4 days longer than usual. I purchased on a Monday and it didn't ship until Friday, which is long for FP. And no nail file!!


Sometimes I wish they would forget to send me a nail file...I have dozens of them


----------



## samfalstaff

Just got a bag from FP that reeks of mustiness, but they didn't disclose it. I know I'm possibly in the minority when I say I love most dents and scratches on a bag. They add character! That's why I go preloved most times. But I can't stand musty smells. Gives me a headache. And I've done the baking soda trick before with little success. Unfortunately I put this bag on layaway so I will have to work this out with them. Here I go.


----------



## nicole0612

Whoa, I just had my second virtual appointment with fashionphile. The first one yielded normal quotes, not high, but not crazy low. Overall worth it for the ease of the process of working with them. The quotes I just got were crazy. Here are desirable Chanel bags from 25 million series quotes:
Don’t tell me they would list an excellent condition lucky charms reissue with card etc for under $5000! The lizard coco handle is low, but at least not by nearly as much.


----------



## nicole0612

Guess which box I will be checking?


----------



## Gennas

I have been consigning my brand new handbags to FP since they first opened in BH. I have over 20 GIVENCHY Medium Antigona bags. All brand new with tags except for two that I use all the time. I realized I do not need so many bags!!! So I'm going to sell some. I sent them an email with pictures of one of the brand new bags. It shows the tags, and everything. The front, side of the bag, serial number,... they have the nerve to ask me to email them the original reciept. First of all I don't still have the receipt. I bought it two years ago from NM and I don't have it anymore. Second, I would never send anyone my personal receipt. They have never asked for a receipt before. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> Whoa, I just had my second virtual appointment with fashionphile. The first one yielded normal quotes, not high, but not crazy low. Overall worth it for the ease of the process of working with them. The quotes I just got were crazy. Here are desirable Chanel bags from 25 million series quotes:
> Don’t tell me they would list an excellent condition lucky charms reissue with card etc for under $5000! The lizard coco handle is low, but at least not by nearly as much.
> 
> View attachment 4784231


Thanks for sharing your quotes, that's very nice of you. I think the Coco offer is way too low, the reissue - I maybe would have expected closer to 3. You know they'll list both those for close to/above 5K for sure. Maybe try in a few months and see if they get higher?


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thanks for sharing your quotes, that's very nice of you. I think the Coco offer is way too low, the reissue - I maybe would have expected closer to 3. You know they'll list both those for close to/above 5K for sure. Maybe try in a few months and see if they get higher?


Thank you, I appreciate it. I try to share information if I think it will help! It’s funny, because I actually was not even intending on getting a quote for the lucky charms reissue, but the representative asked if I had anything else while we were on the chat, and I saw the reissue sitting next to me totally forgotten and I thought, “well I don’t really want to sell it, but I’m sure it will get a great quote, so maybe it’s better to sell it if I am not using it.” So that’s why it was so surprising to get a poor quote for it. I have sold an olllldddd lucky charms through Vestiaire (about 16 million series) and my take home amount after fees was about $1500 above this offer and sold within hours of listing it. So I will probably list it on Vestiaire if I do sell it. Perhaps that is what I should do with the coco handle as well. It does seem like they are at a low point for quotes, because most of my previous quotes have been fairly reasonable and some very good. Or it may just depend on the rep and the day.


----------



## keodi

babypanda said:


> I agree. They have been quoting very low since they partnered with NM and their sale prices are ridiculously high.
> I used to always sell with them because their quotes were the best. I recently I received 3 higher quotes from Yoogis!


I've noticed! a lot of lowball offers but selling very high!


girlhasbags said:


> I declined their offers as they are low balling and then selling high. They have also changed how they sell and did not but out a notice of their new practices so I believed the old rules applied until I was told they changed policy 2 months ago?????? REALLY would have been nice to tell your clients.


They should have notified their clients of the changes


bagshopr said:


> I have done business with Fashionphile for many years, as a buyer and a seller. Their prices have skyrocketed since they partnered with Neiman Marcus. I used to think their prices were excellent but not anymore.  I certainly can't understand their pricing of bags above retail- don't they realize it damages their credibility?


I agree with this the prices on LV, VCA, Chanel has been very high. One might as well buy retail!


ccbaggirl89 said:


> I finally saw the weird pricing thing happen. A bag that was supposed to be dropping by their new 5% went up 5% instead. I was watching an item for 4055 for its 30 days and it disappeared for maybe an hour or two (I thought it sold) and it came back at 4250. Other people had mentioned items would appear again at full price and yep, it happened with more $ added.


I saw an LV pouchette accessories disappeared only to re-appear $100 more than originally listed...


----------



## caannie

I bought an Azur Felicie chain pouch directly from Louis Vuitton.com a few weeks ago for $1175, including tax. Fashionphile currently has one listed for  $1565 on their site, $400 over retail. I'm not sure who's making their pricing decisions, but damn! 









						LOUIS VUITTON Damier Azur Pochette Felicie Chain Wallet Rose Ballerine
					

This is an authentic LOUIS VUITTON Damier Azur Pochette Felicie Chain Wallet in Rose Ballerine. This stylish wallet is crafted of classic Louis Vuitton damier in blue and white on coated canvas. The wallet features an optional polished gold chain link shoulder strap, and an envelope-style...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> Whoa, I just had my second virtual appointment with fashionphile. The first one yielded normal quotes, not high, but not crazy low. Overall worth it for the ease of the process of working with them. The quotes I just got were crazy. Here are desirable Chanel bags from 25 million series quotes:
> Don’t tell me they would list an excellent condition lucky charms reissue with card etc for under $5000! The lizard coco handle is low, but at least not by nearly as much.
> 
> View attachment 4784231


Your bags look very pretty, I actually think the quotes are decent even they maybe lower than you expected or lower than before they given out, keep in mind, they have to resell them and the economy isn't looking great as right now.

My recent quotes are much lower than they would given out a couple of weeks ago (sold a bunch to them then), so I'm not selling at this point, I'm just going to hold on to my babies till Christmas or next year or the next next year..., since money is going to depreciate fast, doesn't hurt to hold on to the ones holds value.


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> Your bags look very pretty, I actually think the quotes are decent even they maybe lower than you expected or lower than before they given out, keep in mind, they have to resell them and the economy isn't looking great as right now.
> 
> My recent quotes are much lower than they would given out a couple of weeks ago (sold a bunch to them then), so I'm not selling at this point, I'm just going to hold on to my babies till Christmas or next year or the next next year..., since money is going to depreciate fast, doesn't hurt to hold on to the ones holds value.


Oh, I was just surprised. Usually they quote about 75% of their planned listing value, which is comparable to TRR (70-80% for me), but these were suddenly much lower. We will see as more people share their recent experience whether they are at a low point or if we are having cases of bad rep/bad day for our recent quotes, since we know the quote can vary for the same item depending on the stock that day and the rep who quotes the item.


----------



## onlyk

Gennas said:


> I have been consigning my brand new handbags to FP since they first opened in BH. I have over 20 GIVENCHY Medium Antigona bags. All brand new with tags except for two that I use all the time. I realized I do not need so many bags!!! So I'm going to sell some. I sent them an email with pictures of one of the brand new bags. It shows the tags, and everything. The front, side of the bag, serial number,... they have the nerve to ask me to email them the original reciept. First of all I don't still have the receipt. I bought it two years ago from NM and I don't have it anymore. Second, I would never send anyone my personal receipt. They have never asked for a receipt before. Has this happened to anyone else?


That is very interesting! I never was asked for receipt from Fashionphile (I never sold them Givenchy though), in fact, I had asked them before if they would give higher quote if I provide receipt, the answer was no and to my understanding they don't provide receipt to buyers even if sellers included receipts.

Maybe your bag is new with tag and have so many of them seems suspicious, that's why they asked for receipt?  By the way, NM can print out transition record.


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> Oh, I was just surprised. Usually they quote about 75% of their planned listing value, which is comparable to TRR (70-80% for me), but these were suddenly much lower. We will see as more people share their recent experience whether they are at a low point or if we are having cases of bad rep/bad day for our recent quotes, since we know the quote can vary for the same item depending on the stock that day and the rep who quotes the item.


Yes, I noticed their quotes were higher 2 weeks ago, I also noticed the prices on recently posted items on their website are much lower than before (generally speaking) so I guess the quotes are lower now and probably is going to be that way for a while. I have been refeshing their site constantly trying to buy a couple of bags that's on my wish list.


----------



## Annawakes

Sometimes I suspect the prices are so high because they think people who have big store credits with them will pay those prices......even above retail.  If I had a store credit I wanted to use, versus paying cash at the boutique, I might consider using it to get something from Fashionphile if that means I don’t have to pay out of pocket.


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> Yes, I noticed their quotes were higher 2 weeks ago, I also noticed the prices on recently posted items on their website are much lower than before (generally speaking) so I guess the quotes are lower now and probably is going to be that way for a while. I have been refeshing their site constantly trying to buy a couple of bags that's on my wish list.


Maybe it is a good time to buy from them then  If people buy then their quotes may come up again, so it is a win-win.


----------



## Annawakes

Am I the only person irritated at the new 5% off discount tier?  It’s like, peanuts.  Also, I liked the old way of discounting every 30 days so much better.  You could plan and stalk and keep refreshing til the price dropped.


----------



## keodi

caannie said:


> I bought an Azur Felicie chain pouch directly from Louis Vuitton.com a few weeks ago for $1175, including tax. Fashionphile currently has one listed for  $1565 on their site, $400 over retail. I'm not sure who's making their pricing decisions, but damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Damier Azur Pochette Felicie Chain Wallet Rose Ballerine
> 
> 
> This is an authentic LOUIS VUITTON Damier Azur Pochette Felicie Chain Wallet in Rose Ballerine. This stylish wallet is crafted of classic Louis Vuitton damier in blue and white on coated canvas. The wallet features an optional polished gold chain link shoulder strap, and an envelope-style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Yikes!


----------



## keodi

Annawakes said:


> Am I the only person irritated at the new 5% off discount tier?  It’s like, peanuts.  Also, I liked the old way of discounting every 30 days so much better.  You could plan and stalk and keep refreshing til the price dropped.


Agreed! I'm not sure what is going on at Fashionphile!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Annawakes said:


> Am I the only person irritated at the new 5% off discount tier?  It’s like, peanuts.  Also, I liked the old way of discounting every 30 days so much better.  You could plan and stalk and keep refreshing til the price dropped.


And when was the last sale?? The discounts are gone and the prices are up.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I think they’re banking on the fact that some can’t get to a boutique atm so online retailers, like themselves, are the only option for shoppers. Popular items are usually out of stock and if someone is desperate/not patience enough, he/she will be willing to drop extra cash just to get the item now. That strategy seems to work for them as I’ve seen them sell items for above retail all the time or used/excellent condition items for near or slightly above retail.

In terms of their buyouts, I’ve gotten some terrific quotes. SIP has allowed me extra time to sift through my collection and bid farewell to duplicate Chanel costume jewelry pieces, older LVs and Dior bags and accessories. I recently shipped off 15k worth of items to them. They paid me $500-600 per brooch and earring set that I had posted for buyout. They bought my excellent condition roses speedy for almost $2k!! Incredible buyout offers! The other offers weren’t “wow” offers but they were fair in that if I sold them myself, I would probably only net $100-200 more so I decided to forgo the hassle and shipped my items off to FP.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

In my email this morning. I've watched interviews with Sarah before, she does have valuable tips on what bags will retain value (at least the ones they'll pay you out more for!)

"NEIMAN MARCUS MASTERCLASS: HOW TO PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT HANDBAG

JULY 16 – 2PM PST / 4PM CST / 5PM EST

Fashionphile Founder and President Sarah Davis shares which bags best retain value, proper care of your bags, and how to spend less and always carry the “it bag” of the season.

To reserve your spot, email *RSVPSpecialEvents@NeimanMarcus.com* with *NMO HANDBAGS *as the subject line"


----------



## samfalstaff

Has anyone called up their customer service lately? Just wondering how long I will be on hold waiting for a live person...


----------



## MAGJES

Love Of My Life said:


> Something must be going on above & beyond with Fashionphile other than Covid 19 issues.
> Yesterday the wait time was "134 minutes"....
> After making several purchases I am extremely disappointed that my items haven't been shipped
> yet & to boot when I have called I just got an extremely unprofessional response from customer service.
> While I do like to shop FP, I will be thinking twice about any future purchases.


Same boat. I purchased 2 items on July 6 and they just shipped today...July 14.

What I find surprising is when items that I am following REAPPEAR after they are sold. I’ve seen it happen in the past but not often. It happens a lot lately. In fact one of the items I purchased on the 6th was an item that had previously sold and reappeared.


----------



## ThisVNchick

MAGJES said:


> Same boat. I purchased 2 items on July 6 and they just shipped today...July 14.
> 
> What I find surprising is when items that I am following REAPPEAR after they are sold. I’ve seen it happen in the past but not often. It happens a lot lately. In fact one of the items I purchased on the 6th was an item that had previously sold and reappeared.



Do you think people are cancelling their orders because of the long ship times? I wouldn't be surprised if some could couldn't wait a week+ for something to ship when they are used to it being shipped within 1-2 business days.


----------



## 1LV

I usually get better quotes from FP than I do Yoogi’s, but I’ve bought comparable items from Yoogi’s for less.  Ann’s Fabulous Finds seems to have a smaller selection, but I’ve never had to return something, and in my experience their customer service can’t be beat.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I ordered 7/13 Monday morning and it's 7/17 Friday and no ship notice. I don't mind, but for sure it's a longer ship time than normal.


----------



## 880

samfalstaff said:


> Just got a bag from FP that reeks of mustiness, but they didn't disclose it. I know I'm possibly in the minority when I say I love most dents and scratches on a bag. They add character! That's why I go preloved most times. But I can't stand musty smells. Gives me a headache. And I've done the baking soda trick before with little success. Unfortunately I put this bag on layaway so I will have to work this out with them. Here I go.


docride may be able to help with this, either through her thread or she can do it for you if you decide to keep.


----------



## samfalstaff

880 said:


> docride may be able to help with this, either through her thread or she can do it for you if you decide to keep.


I ended up sending it back. I'm trusting that FP will also recognize the horrible musty smell and give me the full refund. I've dealt with musty bags before and nothing I tried worked. Although I have not tried docride's odor-removal kit. Maybe next time if this happens again.


----------



## mrsinsyder

1LV said:


> *I usually get better quotes from FP than I do Yoogi’s*, but I’ve bought comparable items from Yoogi’s for less.  Ann’s Fabulous Finds seems to have a smaller selection, but I’ve never had to return something, and in my experience their customer service can’t be beat.


 Same, I'm actually wondering how Yoogi's gets any stock at all. They haven't been higher than FP on any quotes for me in a couple years. I posted something to both recently and FP was $1,000 higher


----------



## 1LV

mrsinsyder said:


> Same, I'm actually wondering how Yoogi's gets any stock at all. They haven't been higher than FP on any quotes for me in a couple years. I posted something to both recently and FP was $1,000 higher


 
That’s a pretty sizable difference!


----------



## onlyk

mrsinsyder said:


> Same, I'm actually wondering how Yoogi's gets any stock at all. They haven't been higher than FP on any quotes for me in a couple years. I posted something to both recently and FP was $1,000 higher


They gave higher quotes on some stuff that FP gave lower quotes on such as BV bags, or some Chanel, LV bags that FP get so many of them they give out lower quotes on some of them, sometimes sellers don't know they can get higher quotes from other consignments or the sellers don't really care how much they can get they just getting used to selling to one particular consignment store, sometimes FP gave lower offers on some hot items than Yoogi does etc, yes, generally speaking Yoogi doesn't get as much "great stuff" like FP gets. Also Yoogi sells designer clothings that FP doesn't sell so if someone wants to sell clothing they have to go to Yoogi or other consignments


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrsinsyder said:


> Same, I'm actually wondering how Yoogi's gets any stock at all. They haven't been higher than FP on any quotes for me in a couple years. I posted something to both recently and FP was $1,000 higher


Ditto. For years I have found them MUCH lower than FP on almost everything. Maybe they purchase low from overseas or have some other avenue for their stock. The owner gave an interview on their business practices before and they are extremely conservative with their funds - it's 100% him and the wife and financed via him and the wife only. He was very adamant that the company was just theirs - unlike FP which takes on partners, and TRR which went stock. Their focus must be on low acquisition and keeping costs super super low for themselves. I recall they never even allowed free returns for years, it's only a recent thing, maybe the past 2 years.


----------



## mrsinsyder

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ditto. For years I have found them MUCH lower than FP on almost everything. Maybe they purchase low from overseas or have some other avenue for their stock. The owner gave an interview on their business practices before and they are extremely conservative with their funds - it's 100% him and the wife and financed via him and the wife only. He was very adamant that the company was just theirs - unlike FP which takes on partners, and TRR which went stock. Their focus must be on low acquisition and keeping costs super super low for themselves. I recall they never even allowed free returns for years, it's only a recent thing, maybe the past 2 years.


I had a kind of bad experience with them when I bought a bag that was actually 2 years older than advertised. I asked if they’d give me a refund to price match it down to the price of their other bags of the same age and they refused.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Just got a bag from FP that reeks of mustiness, but they didn't disclose it. I know I'm possibly in the minority when I say I love most dents and scratches on a bag. They add character! That's why I go preloved most times. But I can't stand musty smells. Gives me a headache. And I've done the baking soda trick before with little success. Unfortunately I put this bag on layaway so I will have to work this out with them. Here I go.





samfalstaff said:


> I ended up sending it back. I'm trusting that FP will also recognize the horrible musty smell and give me the full refund. I've dealt with musty bags before and nothing I tried worked. Although I have not tried docride's odor-removal kit. Maybe next time if this happens again.


I have an update in case anyone is interested...FP gave me the full refund without any problems. And they changed the condition tab on the website to reflect the musty odor. So it was a happy ending for the most part.


----------



## onlyk

Sometimes you wish they ship fast other times you wish they don’t, I ordered an item an hour ago waited for them to call back (Called them right after purchase but wait time was over 230 minutes!) so that I could ask them to check on it’s condition for me, then received notification it’s already being shipped!  That was only an hour from I made the purchase

Nowadays I only buys from FP because I hope it will continue to be successful otherwise the second hand market prices would be much lower and we are going to lose a lot more money when resell our items to consignments.


----------



## Annawakes

I’m irritated that the new listings on Fashionphile don’t have the model modeling the bags.  It’s just the bag pictures.


----------



## samfalstaff

Annawakes said:


> I’m irritated that the new listings on Fashionphile don’t have the model modeling the bags.  It’s just the bag pictures.


I noticed that too. I wonder why. Just went to Fashionphile and the model is back for some of the new arrivals. Not all.


----------



## Annawakes

samfalstaff said:


> I noticed that too. I wonder why. Just went to Fashionphile and the model is back for some of the new arrivals. Not all.


Hmm, I wonder if they are just trying to process more items so they skip the model pics.  I like the model pics because you can see if the strap is bent/twisted/etc and it gives a better idea of how that specific bag hangs.


----------



## samfalstaff

Annawakes said:


> Hmm, I wonder if they are just trying to process more items so they skip the model pics.  I like the model pics because you can see if the strap is bent/twisted/etc and it gives a better idea of how that specific bag hangs.


I agree. Model picks are a must. Maybe they are processing some items at another facility that doesn't have the model..?


----------



## Annawakes

samfalstaff said:


> I agree. Model picks are a must. Maybe they are processing some items at another facility that doesn't have the model..?


Maybe if enough people contact them to complain they will make the effort to include the model pics again.  This is why I don’t like Rebag.  They don’t use model pics.


----------



## samfalstaff

Annawakes said:


> Maybe if enough people contact them to complain they will make the effort to include the model pics again.  This is why I don’t like Rebag.  They don’t use model pics.


Yep. When rebag bought trendlee, I was hoping they would continue using the shoe to show the size. At least that provided some perspective.


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

I realized I shipped packages after one week with same shipping label generated in their website. Is this a glitch? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## idvinexpnai

Does FP list new bags everyday? On the hunt for a vintage Chanel since I snoozed on the one last week!


----------



## samfalstaff

idvinexpnai said:


> Does FP list new bags everyday? On the hunt for a vintage Chanel since I snoozed on the one last week!


Yes for Monday through Friday at around 9am PT it seems. They also seem to post new bags Sunday night.


----------



## idvinexpnai

samfalstaff said:


> Yes for Monday through Friday at around 9am PT it seems. They also seem to post new bags Sunday night.


Thank you!! I’ve got pregnancy insomnia so I know what I’ll be doing on Sunday nights


----------



## samfalstaff

idvinexpnai said:


> Thank you!! I’ve got pregnancy insomnia so I know what I’ll be doing on Sunday nights


Oh, that sucks. I should also add that I think their schedule is a bit unpredictable these days due to COVID-19. But those are the main times when I've consistently noticed new items.


----------



## giligy

Annawakes said:


> I’m irritated that the new listings on Fashionphile don’t have the model modeling the bags.  It’s just the bag pictures.



Probably because of COVID, no?


----------



## ArielNature

Is anyone experience very low offers lately? I submitted a couple of items and the quotes were so low I thought it was a mistake and refreshed the page  
For example I submitted a Cartier ring that  costs about 5k and they quoted me for 1k. I laughed.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

ArielNature said:


> Is anyone experience very low offers lately? I submitted a couple of items and the quotes were so low I thought it was a mistake and refreshed the page
> For example I submitted a Cartier ring that  costs about 5k and they quoted me for 1k. I laughed.


 Yes! I noticed as well. I was previously quoted 1.7k for a bag and it went down to 1.2k when I resubmitted. Going to wait and try again in 30 days.


----------



## girlhasbags

I have noticed the prices on almost everything is higher. I got new items fromLV for 50% less than they are selling used ones. I also just made a purchase them the bag while not in terrible condition is disclosed On the exterior and was not described. They offered me a $100.00 gift card and would make a $3200.00 bag a final sale, that’s less than 5% on a mistake they made and I found a pin sized hole. I responded and have not heard anything back. Their customer service used to be great now it is terrible.


----------



## girlhasbags

Annawakes said:


> Am I the only person irritated at the new 5% off discount tier?  It’s like, peanuts.  Also, I liked the old way of discounting every 30 days so much better.  You could plan and stalk and keep refreshing til the price dropped.


No and they are not consistent in the 30 day markdowns! They changed the way they return items too often marking them up


----------



## girlhasbags

1LV said:


> I usually get better quotes from FP than I do Yoogi’s, but I’ve bought comparable items from Yoogi’s for less.  Ann’s Fabulous Finds seems to have a smaller selection, but I’ve never had to return something, and in my experience their customer service can’t be beat.


Have you purchased from Ann‘s I am looking for an alternative to FP


----------



## girlhasbags

MAGJES said:


> Same boat. I purchased 2 items on July 6 and they just shipped today...July 14.
> 
> What I find surprising is when items that I am following REAPPEAR after they are sold. I’ve seen it happen in the past but not often. It happens a lot lately. In fact one of the items I purchased on the 6th was an item that had previously sold and reappeared.


I too have had terrible customer service with them. I posted the bag I got and what happened. I don’t know what has changed with them but I’m looking for an alternative site myself.


----------



## girlhasbags

nicole0612 said:


> Whoa, I just had my second virtual appointment with fashionphile. The first one yielded normal quotes, not high, but not crazy low. Overall worth it for the ease of the process of working with them. The quotes I just got were crazy. Here are desirable Chanel bags from 25 million series quotes:
> Don’t tell me they would list an excellent condition lucky charms reissue with card etc for under $5000! The lizard coco handle is low, but at least not by nearly as much.
> 
> View attachment 4784231


 O they are going to lowball you and sell high to the next person. While you loose they win.


----------



## girlhasbags

Annawakes said:


> Just wanted to add a recent ongoing experience.  I bought an item listed as New/Giftable.  No marks in the photos at all, or stated in the listing.  Item arrived with two small black marks on the back.  Looked like grease or something?  I contacted them through the website form, and received a reply in 2 days requesting pics.  I asked for a price adjustment on the item.  I sent the photos yesterday and am awaiting a reply.  Has anyone ever gotten a price adjustment based on condition?  It’s extra disappointing since I was expecting pristine/giftable condition.


I purchased an item that was not as described. They respond with a $100.00 gift card and final sale to a $3200.00 bag. Keep in mind it was their error.


----------



## girlhasbags

MAGJES said:


> I recently purchased a Chanel Boy from them and it arrived without the Chanel box even though it was advertised/listed as box included.
> Their reply when asked.....”you can return.“
> I really did expect something a little more apologetic since the full set did influence my purchase.


Seems to be the new norm with them


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> An 18 series lamb (2013 purchase) and I had the card and dustbag. It was in super good shape with not much wear. I wanted to do a virtual quote but chickened out and emailed.


How much did they list it for?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

girlhasbags said:


> How much did they list it for?


They didn't. I mentioned earlier in the thread that I never saw it go up. I never saw it appear under sold items either, so I truly don't know what happened to it. I sent two items and got paid for both, one got listed a few days before my payment but my flap never did.


----------



## girlhasbags

I said:


> They didn't. I mentioned earlier in the thread that I never saw it go up. I never saw it appear under sold items either, so I truly don't know what happened to it. I sent two items and got paid for both, one got listed a few days before my payment but my flap never did.


Hmmm that’s interesting considering from what I’ve been told even if any employee got it they still had to list it. Maybe they are holding it in arrears to post later or a VIP client. I wonder if they also gift bags for positive reviews. I’ve sold things that I’ve never seen either. Sometimes I think they don’t want you to see how much they got over on us for. The other thing I thought is I wonder if they operate under a different name.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

girlhasbags said:


> Hmmm that’s interesting considering from what I’ve been told even if any employee got it they still had to list it. Maybe they are holding it in arrears to post later or a VIP client. I wonder if they also gift bags for positive reviews. I’ve sold things that I’ve never seen either. Sometimes I think they don’t want you to see how much they got over on us for. The other thing I thought is I wonder if they operate under a different name.


I think all of those are valid ideas. At first I was thinking it went to their outlet, but the condition was near perfect so I didn't believe it could go there. Maybe a retail location if they still have those? I have sold with Anns Fab before and also one of my items never got listed for several weeks. I called to ask her where my bag was and she said it was held for a private client and later sold to them so it never even got on her website (although she didn't bother to tell me until I asked) - anyway, I didn't realize that they will hold for special clients so perhaps FP does that too?!


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think all of those are valid ideas. At first I was thinking it went to their outlet, but the condition was near perfect so I didn't believe it could go there. Maybe a retail location if they still have those? I have sold with Anns Fab before and also one of my items never got listed for several weeks. I called to ask her where my bag was and she said it was held for a private client and later sold to them so it never even got on her website (although she didn't bother to tell me until I asked) - anyway, I didn't realize that they will hold for special clients so perhaps FP does that too?!


Yes they do as well. Do you recommend Ann’s? I’d like to find an alternative FASHIONPHILE seems to have started taking their client base for granted. This happens when companies grow. They used to be very much into providing great service but that seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## 1LV

girlhasbags said:


> Have you purchased from Ann‘s I am looking for an alternative to FP


Several times.  They have the best customer service, and I’ve never been disappointed in the bags I received.  I’ve never returned anything to Ann’s, but be sure to read their return policy.


----------



## girlhasbags

1LV said:


> Several times.  They have the best customer service, and I’ve never been disappointed in the bags I received.  I’ve never returned anything to Ann’s, but be sure to read their return policy.


Thank you


----------



## 1LV

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you


You’re welcome and good luck!


----------



## girlhasbags

1LV said:


> You’re welcome and good luck!


Can I ask you to look at my post with pictures on the double flap and give me your opinion


----------



## 1LV

girlhasbags said:


> Can I ask you to look at my post with pictures on the double flap and give me your opinion


I looked at your post.  If I wasn’t completely satisfied with all aspects of the purchase I’d return the bag.  The bag should be as described or better.  I returned a Chanel classic flap because what I (& others) saw as a flaw (substantial creasing) that wasn’t revealed in the description or photos.


----------



## girlhasbags

1LV said:


> I looked at your post.  If I wasn’t completely satisfied with all aspects of the purchase I’d return the bag.  The bag should be as described or better.  I returned a Chanel classic flap because what I (& others) saw as a flaw (substantial creasing) that wasn’t revealed in the description or photos.


Thank you. I am so torn have looked for that combo for awhile. What did you think of the condition for the price?


----------



## 1LV

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you. I am so torn have looked for that combo for awhile. What did you think of the condition for the price?


Price-wise, I honestly can’t say.  I know FP has a 30 day return policy.  Not sure how long you have left on it, but maybe keep looking in the meantime.  Food for thought... If your best friend bought this bag and had the same  concerns & questions, what would you tell them?


----------



## girlhasbags

1LV said:


> Price-wise, I honestly can’t say.  I know FP has a 30 day return policy.  Not sure how long you have left on it, but maybe keep looking in the meantime.  Food for thought... If your best friend bought this bag and had the same  concerns & questions, what would you tell them?


think about it for a few days. I am so split. That is great advice.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

girlhasbags said:


> Yes they do as well. Do you recommend Ann’s? I’d like to find an alternative FASHIONPHILE seems to have started taking their client base for granted. This happens when companies grow. They used to be very much into providing great service but that seems to be a thing of the past.


Ann's is great, but super expensive. The quality she receives is excellent though, and her customer service is wonderful. It's a small company vibe vs a very large one. I've purchased from her maybe 4-5 times and sold about 3 times.


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ann's is great, but super expensive. The quality she receives is excellent though, and her customer service is wonderful. It's a small company vibe vs a very large one. I've purchased from her maybe 4-5 times and sold about 3 times.


Thank you


----------



## 1LV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ann's is great, but super expensive. The quality she receives is excellent though, and her customer service is wonderful. It's a small company vibe vs a very large one. I've purchased from her maybe 4-5 times and sold about 3 times.


Were you happy with the selling process and the amount you ended up with each time?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

1LV said:


> Were you happy with the selling process and the amount you ended up with each time?


Not as much as FP, tbh. Ann's items take FOREVER to sell, like months sometimes, because her site is so small compared to other places. Unless you have a really hot item that people want your item will sit there, so it's a very slow payout/sales process. But she is amazing to work with and you set your own price for your item, so there are some benefits. I would choose FP and other places unless you can wait months for a sale. Even ebay is sometimes faster than Ann's. For Ann's you should have a near perfect item to sell and work out your commission beforehand - because you can set your price you have a good idea of what you'll make.


----------



## 1LV

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not as much as FP, tbh. Ann's items take FOREVER to sell, like months sometimes, because her site is so small compared to other places. Unless you have a really hot item that people want your item will sit there, so it's a very slow payout/sales process. But she is amazing to work with and you set your own price for your item, so there are some benefits. I would choose FP and other places unless you can wait months for a sale. Even ebay is sometimes faster than Ann's. For Ann's you should have a near perfect item to sell and work out your commission beforehand - because you can set your price you have a good idea of what you'll make.


Sounds like my experience.  The customer service is top notch, and I’ve been very happy with my purchases.  Selling experience... not so much, and for the same reasons you’ve mentioned.  Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## onlyk

girlhasbags said:


> I have noticed the prices on almost everything is higher. I got new items fromLV for 50% less than they are selling used ones. I also just made a purchase them the bag while not in terrible condition is disclosed On the exterior and was not described. They offered me a $100.00 gift card and would make a $3200.00 bag a final sale, that’s less than 5% on a mistake they made and I found a pin sized hole. I responded and have not heard anything back. Their customer service used to be great now it is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813805


I have to say, if that little pin hole is the reason for "not as described", then that little pin hole is nothing, to someone knows how to fix leather it will only take seconds to fix it up. From what I have heard, FP had never given discount on item "not as described". If you like the bag, I think it's good to keep it, but you are buying it so it's really up to you make the final decision.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They didn't. I mentioned earlier in the thread that I never saw it go up. I never saw it appear under sold items either, so I truly don't know what happened to it. I sent two items and got paid for both, one got listed a few days before my payment but my flap never did.


Possibly it was sold right away the second they listed it (if it wasn't shown in 5 days)? If it's not under sold item , maybe someone put it on layaway? If you can see your item has an item number then I would assume it must been in the system listed for sale.


----------



## girlhasbags

onlyk said:


> I have to say, if that little pin hole is the reason for "not as described", then that little pin hole is nothing, to someone knows how to fix leather it will only take seconds to fix it up. From what I have heard, FP had never given discount on item "not as described". If you like the bag, I think it's good to keep it, but you are buying it so it's really up to you make the final decision.


Thank you for responding I appreciate your thoughts as I was looking for feedback. It was not the only reason it was also discolored throughout on the exterior which was also not described. I was cornered about what dyeing might do to the value and the leather. As for discounts I can tell you that they have in some circumstances. I was so torn but in the end IMHO you should not have to have a bag repaired that cost over $3,000.00 unless it is a Birkin or Kelly. the major factor was their lack of response and disrespect. I’ve decided to wait and returned the bag even though I loved it. thank you for your feedback.


----------



## girlhasbags

1LV said:


> I looked at your post.  If I wasn’t completely satisfied with all aspects of the purchase I’d return the bag.  The bag should be as described or better.  I returned a Chanel classic flap because what I (& others) saw as a flaw (substantial creasing) that wasn’t revealed in the description or photos.


Thank you for comments. After considering as you suggested I decided to return the bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> Possibly it was sold right away the second they listed it (if it wasn't shown in 5 days)? If it's not under sold item , maybe someone put it on layaway? If you can see your item has an item number then I would assume it must been in the system listed for sale.


I used you advice and looked in my account. It did have an item number next to it with my payout amount.


----------



## onlyk

A question?!!!  Has anyone made purchases on Fashionphile's website very recently? I just noticed they seems took away "Cancel the order" option even I had just made the purchase. Weird, used to be able to cancel before they ship the item. Now I only sees "Sell back" option.


----------



## 1LV

onlyk said:


> A question?!!!  Has anyone made purchases on Fashionphile's website very recently? I just noticed they seems took away "Cancel the order" option even I had just made the purchase. Weird, used to be able to cancel before they ship the item. Now I only sees "Sell back" option.


I haven’t purchased anything recently, but I have noticed several changes in the past few months, none of which I like.  Nothing they do surprises me anymore.  Growing disillusioned with them.


----------



## onlyk

1LV said:


> I haven’t purchased anything recently, but I have noticed several changes in the past few months, none of which I like.  Nothing they do surprises me anymore.  Growing disillusioned with them.


Luckily it wasn't a Birkin I bought otherwise, gosh! Without option to cancel I almost don't dare to buy anything now


----------



## Annawakes

I bought something last Friday afternoon and was able to cancel it through my purchases that evening.  The button was there to cancel it.
But the time before that the button was not there.  I think, if they are super fast in processing the order then the Cancel button will not be there.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> A question?!!!  Has anyone made purchases on Fashionphile's website very recently? I just noticed they seems took away "Cancel the order" option even I had just made the purchase. Weird, used to be able to cancel before they ship the item. Now I only sees "Sell back" option.


I ordered on Monday 8/10, but I didn't pay attention that it was gone. I have never used cancel but I guess people do and that's why a bag comes back on the site moments later.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I ordered on Monday 8/10, but I didn't pay attention that it was gone. I have never used cancel but I guess people do and that's why a bag comes back on the site moments later.


I cancel every now and then if I'm unsure about the condtion of the item and couldn't speak to someone there to check the item for me. I just prefer to cancel instead of return after it shipped to me, because shipping is expensive and cost them time and effort to pack the item ship to me, I feel guilty if I had to return something back to them which would cost them more time and money.


----------



## caannie

I cancelled once when an item I had purchased had not shipped after 4 days (I think I purchased it on a weekend). My interest in it wore off after several days. My most recent purchase never had a cancel button and shipped within hours.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I cancelled once when an item I had purchased had not shipped after 4 days (I think I purchased it on a weekend). My interest in it wore off after several days. My most recent purchase never had a cancel button and shipped within hours.


I see, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

onlyk said:


> A question?!!!  Has anyone made purchases on Fashionphile's website very recently? I just noticed they seems took away "Cancel the order" option even I had just made the purchase. Weird, used to be able to cancel before they ship the item. Now I only sees "Sell back" option.


I've got a question because I'm curious. I sincerely mean this without any snark intended. 

Why would you buy something and cancel within moments of making the purchase? 

While I've never purchased from FP, if I were to do so (or if I purchase from any site), I think about the item, verify authenticity, decide if it's worth the money (to me) and if all signs point to "yes," I purchase. 

Then I wouldn't cancel (or return) unless the item arrived SNAD. 

On ebay, I've had a few buyers purchase, pay and within hours, request a refund for changing their mind. I grit my teeth, curse them under my breath but I issue the refund (which costs me money in paypal fees) because I don't want a buyer to feel pressured to buy something she doesn't want and I know that if I don't refund/cancel now, they can just force my hand with an invalid SNAD dispute. 

But the point is that they should have thought about whether they really wanted the item _before_ buying. If they found a lower price from another seller, that price shopping should have been done _before_ buying.

Isn't it similar with Fashionphile?


----------



## onlyk

BeenBurned said:


> I've got a question because I'm curious. I sincerely mean this without any snark intended.
> 
> Why would you buy something and cancel within moments of making the purchase?
> 
> While I've never purchased from FP, if I were to do so (or if I purchase from any site), I think about the item, verify authenticity, decide if it's worth the money (to me) and if all signs point to "yes," I purchase.
> 
> Then I wouldn't cancel (or return) unless the item arrived SNAD.
> 
> On ebay, I've had a few buyers purchase, pay and within hours, request a refund for changing their mind. I grit my teeth, curse them under my breath but I issue the refund (which costs me money in paypal fees) because I don't want a buyer to feel pressured to buy something she doesn't want and I know that if I don't refund/cancel now, they can just force my hand with an invalid SNAD dispute.
> 
> But the point is that they should have thought about whether they really wanted the item _before_ buying. If they found a lower price from another seller, that price shopping should have been done _before_ buying.
> 
> Isn't it similar with Fashionphile?


Because it pop up the moment and the price was awesome so I bought it right away then looked in detail seems there maybe some problems, tried to call someone there to check on the item for me couldn't get through that's why I decided to cancel instead of being delivered to me then return

Such as say in description it says has color transfer, but I couldn't see color transfer from the pictures they posted, but it will make a huge difference if there was really a big piece of color transfer just didn't show in the angle of the way they taking the pictures, or say if the bag has odor then it could be a big difference too etc, that's why I always prefer to talk to someone there to check on the item for me unless I am sure the item has no issues.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I cancelled once when an item I had purchased had not shipped after 4 days (I think I purchased it on a weekend). My interest in it wore off after several days. My most recent purchase never had a cancel button and shipped within hours.


I didn't realize it was (possibly) there for days after!! There have been times I've changed my mind but didn't realize a cancel was possible. Not too many times but it has happened and I already knew I wouldn't want it.


----------



## girlhasbags

onlyk said:


> Because it pop up the moment and the price was awesome so I bought it right away then looked in detail seems there maybe some problems, tried to call someone there to check on the item for me couldn't get through that's why I decided to cancel instead of being delivered to me then return
> 
> Such as say in description it says has color transfer, but I couldn't see color transfer from the pictures they posted, but it will make a huge difference if there was really a big piece of color transfer just didn't show in the angle of the way they taking the pictures, or say if the bag has odor then it could be a big difference too etc, that's why I always prefer to talk to someone there to check on the item for me unless I am sure the item has no issues.


Do you buy outright or use reserve? Do they charge you the 10% return fee?


----------



## girlhasbags

Have you guys noticed lately anything that come back is usually getting marked up at least $100.00 on FP. I've seen a couple things returned and they have been higher than the original price regardless of condition. I even saw used shoes last night. They never sold used shoes on the main site they were sold in the Outlet. This I know for a fact because they told me this directly at one time. What is going on with them????


----------



## onlyk

girlhasbags said:


> Do you buy outright or use reserve? Do they charge you the 10% return fee?


I always buy outright never tried reserve, not sure how does that work.


----------



## samfalstaff

onlyk said:


> I always buy outright never tried reserve, not sure how does that work.


I use reserve/layaway on expensive items that I know I will not want to return. You incur a 10% fee if you return an item on layaway.


----------



## caannie

I'm having a major problem with Fashionphile. I shipped a package to them on the 7th with a single wallet in it that I was selling to them. On the 12th I got quotes for five more items, packaged them up and shipped them out. When I checked the tracking I just realized they gave me the same tracking number for both packages. I called UPS and asked what happens when both packages have the same tracking number? UPS said that one of the packages will go to their lost package facility. The second package will probably be delivered but the first one may just have been lost. I tried to call Fashionphile and it says their wait time is 1000 minutes. LOL. Probably because they're not open yet. So here's my problem: I think my wallet is gone forever. 

Updated to say, I got through to someone at Fashionphile and made them aware of the issue. The recording said the wait was "49,000 minutes" lol, but someone answered on the technical assistance number. We are just going to wait and see what shows up for now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> I'm having a major problem with Fashionphile. I shipped a package to them on the 7th with a single wallet in it that I was selling to them. On the 12th I got quotes for five more items, packaged them up and shipped them out. When I checked the tracking I just realized they gave me the same tracking number for both packages. I called UPS and asked what happens when both packages have the same tracking number? UPS said that one of the packages will go to their lost package facility. The second package will probably be delivered but the first one may just have been lost. I tried to call Fashionphile and it says their wait time is 1000 minutes. LOL. Probably because they're not open yet. So here's my problem: I think my wallet is gone forever.
> 
> Updated to say, I got through to someone at Fashionphile and made them aware of the issue. The recording said the wait was "49,000 minutes" lol, but someone answered on the technical assistance number. We are just going to wait and see what shows up for now.



NM


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I'm having a major problem with Fashionphile. I shipped a package to them on the 7th with a single wallet in it that I was selling to them. On the 12th I got quotes for five more items, packaged them up and shipped them out. When I checked the tracking I just realized they gave me the same tracking number for both packages. I called UPS and asked what happens when both packages have the same tracking number? UPS said that one of the packages will go to their lost package facility. The second package will probably be delivered but the first one may just have been lost. I tried to call Fashionphile and it says their wait time is 1000 minutes. LOL. Probably because they're not open yet. So here's my problem: I think my wallet is gone forever.
> 
> Updated to say, I got through to someone at Fashionphile and made them aware of the issue. The recording said the wait was "49,000 minutes" lol, but someone answered on the technical assistance number. We are just going to wait and see what shows up for now.


I've had this happen multiple times, when I pick an item to send from a quote and then send another one a few days or weeks later. They have always arrived fine. I was told (by UPS) it doesn't make a difference if the tracking is the same because it's all from a single billing account (with FP) and would still get delivered. I hope that is true for yours, too.

My wait time yesterday was 568 minutes??!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The wait time for Fashionphile is over the top... I also think that the amount of staff are working different
shifts for appropriate coverage, however, the phone is $$$$$ & FP should be addressing that wait time
Fairly recently I made an H purchase, it was delayed in shipping & getting a response was very discouraging.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've had this happen multiple times, when I pick an item to send from a quote and then send another one a few days or weeks later. They have always arrived fine. I was told (by UPS) it doesn't make a difference if the tracking is the same because it's all from a single billing account (with FP) and would still get delivered. I hope that is true for yours, too.
> 
> My wait time yesterday was 568 minutes??!!


Thank you so much!! That's good to hear that it's happened to someone else and came out ok. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## samfalstaff

Love Of My Life said:


> The wait time for Fashionphile is over the top... I also think that the amount of staff are working different
> shifts for appropriate coverage, however, the phone is $$$$$ & FP should be addressing that wait time
> Fairly recently I made an H purchase, it was delayed in shipping & getting a response was very discouraging.


I just emailed them and they got back to me in three days. You don't get instant resolution of the problem, but at least you're not waiting on the phone for 9 hours.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Love Of My Life said:


> The wait time for Fashionphile is over the top... I also think that the amount of staff are working different
> shifts for appropriate coverage, however, the phone is $$$$$ & FP should be addressing that wait time
> Fairly recently I made an H purchase, it was delayed in shipping & getting a response was very discouraging.


You don’t have to wait on the phone for them, they do have a call back option where they call you when it is your turn. I use it all the time when I have questions about an item I’m interested in. They call back on an 866 number and usually within the waiting time that was quoted to you. My longest wait time was 126 minutes. Heck no I wasn’t going to have my phone on speaker for that long!


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've had this happen multiple times, when I pick an item to send from a quote and then send another one a few days or weeks later. They have always arrived fine. I was told (by UPS) it doesn't make a difference if the tracking is the same because it's all from a single billing account (with FP) and would still get delivered. I hope that is true for yours, too.
> 
> My wait time yesterday was 568 minutes??!!


Update: Both packages show as delivered! One was delivered yesterday, the second today. Thank for your help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Update: Both packages show as delivered! One was delivered yesterday, the second today. Thank for your help!


That's great news!!!


----------



## RT1

What's the deal with them taking so long for giving quotes lately?
I have two items I put up a week or so ago and they indicated they would respond within a day with a quote.
Are they that busy, shorthanded, or what?
Anyone else having these problems recently?


----------



## Annawakes

RTone said:


> What's the deal with them taking so long for giving quotes lately?
> I have two items I put up a week or so ago and they indicated they would respond within a day with a quote.
> Are they that busy, shorthanded, or what?
> Anyone else having these problems recently?


Yes, a long time for quotes.  I submitted a bag on a Saturday and they didn’t give the quote until 2 Monday’s after.  So, like 9 days.  Yoogi’s gave me their quote the first following Tuesday.

but, the upside is the Fashionphile quote was $180 more than Yoogi’s. So I’m still sending them my bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

RTone said:


> What's the deal with them taking so long for giving quotes lately?
> I have two items I put up a week or so ago and they indicated they would respond within a day with a quote.
> Are they that busy, shorthanded, or what?
> Anyone else having these problems recently?


It might depend on the brand and when that authenticator is on schedule. I submitted 6 items, and the LV ones came back in about 5 days, the Chanel ones came back after 8 days and on a Sunday. I am fairly certain the Chanel person just wasn't around for a while and was working a weekend. Pretty sure the staff isn't working daily, the emails saying 2-3 days for a quote is the standard one from months ago.


----------



## Missbing

I submitted a few LV items last Thursday and the came back the very next day with quotes.


----------



## samfalstaff

RTone said:


> What's the deal with them taking so long for giving quotes lately?
> I have two items I put up a week or so ago and they indicated they would respond within a day with a quote.
> Are they that busy, shorthanded, or what?
> Anyone else having these problems recently?


Yep. I think it also depends on the brand too. I've consistently gotten fast response times with one brand but loooong response times with another brand.
Edit: Oops. Someone already said this. Need to read ahead before I respond.


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Yep. I think it also depends on the brand too. I've consistently gotten fast response times with one brand but loooong response times with another brand.
> Edit: Oops. Someone already said this. Need to read ahead before I respond.


Thanks so much.     
This probably explains it all.
I just chose the wrong brand for a quote...LOLOL!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> Yep. I think it also depends on the brand too. I've consistently gotten fast response times with one brand but loooong response times with another brand.
> Edit: Oops. Someone already said this. Need to read ahead before I respond.


 You're just adding confirmation of others' experiences!

BTW... I got into their Zoom NM webinar for next week, I got shut out the last time. Anyone else get an invite and confirmation?


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You're just adding confirmation of others' experiences!
> 
> BTW... I got into their Zoom NM webinar for next week, I got shut out the last time. Anyone else get an invite and confirmation?


Very true! 

I got an email about it. Do you think it's worthwhile?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> Very true!
> 
> I got an email about it. Do you think it's worthwhile?


I think listening to Sarah is actually valuable, especially if you buy/sell with FP a lot. She basically tells you what to buy in order to get a good return and what items/brands aren't worthwhile to purchase. She's all about the buy/sell cycle so I think people who buy and never sell bags might find it less interesting? I've watched her on Youtube before and she knows a lot. I'll do a recap of any highlights in case people don't get in.


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think listening to Sarah is actually valuable, especially if you buy/sell with FP a lot. She basically tells you what to buy in order to get a good return and what items/brands aren't worthwhile to purchase. She's all about the buy/sell cycle so I think people who buy and never sell bags might find it less interesting? I've watched her on Youtube before and she knows a lot. I'll do a recap of any highlights in case people don't get in.


Sounds like something I would enjoy, but I've got two other people in my house who need the bandwidth for work and school. Sadly my bag addition does not ***** these things. But I would appreciate any tips or advice you get from the webinar.
Edit: Huh! It was a bot! And all along I thought the mods were doing it. My mistake.


----------



## girlhasbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think listening to Sarah is actually valuable, especially if you buy/sell with FP a lot. She basically tells you what to buy in order to get a good return and what items/brands aren't worthwhile to purchase. She's all about the buy/sell cycle so I think people who buy and never sell bags might find it less interesting? I've watched her on Youtube before and she knows a lot. I'll do a recap of any highlights in case people don't get in.


I actually love Sarah she is a very nice lady. I got to know her when she was very involved with the company. She is not anymore other people are running it she actually does not live in CA. I think it is sad what is happening to the company she built and loved.  I know things change as companies grow but some of their new tactics leave alot to be desired.


----------



## lolakitten

FP used to be a reasonable place to sell but lately their quotes have been downright insulting.
Under 20% for brand new Hermes items? Seriously?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I bought my first Birkin today (*major* stomach butterflies dropping that much) but my experience was that they shipped within minutes lol. I got a shipping notification and tracking number within 30 minutes of the purchase and it was sent overnight air at no charge to me. I wonder if this is normal for B/K/C purchases?? I told my bestie instead of a nail file I might get a whole nail kit  It'll be here tomorrow! I hope I love it, I'd feel massive guilt returning.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I bought my first Birkin today (*major* stomach butterflies dropping that much) but my experience was that they shipped within minutes lol. I got a shipping notification and tracking number within 30 minutes of the purchase and it was sent overnight air at no charge to me. I wonder if this is normal for B/K/C purchases?? I told my bestie instead of a nail file I might get a whole nail kit  It'll be here tomorrow! I hope I love it, I'd feel massive guilt returning.


Congrats! I truly hope you love it!


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I bought my first Birkin today (*major* stomach butterflies dropping that much) but my experience was that they shipped within minutes lol. I got a shipping notification and tracking number within 30 minutes of the purchase and it was sent overnight air at no charge to me. I wonder if this is normal for B/K/C purchases?? I told my bestie instead of a nail file I might get a whole nail kit  It'll be here tomorrow! I hope I love it, I'd feel massive guilt returning.


Congratulations! Totally understand the butterflies!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> What's the deal with them taking so long for giving quotes lately?
> I have two items I put up a week or so ago and they indicated they would respond within a day with a quote.
> Are they that busy, shorthanded, or what?
> Anyone else having these problems recently?


Been like that for months, long before Covid.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I bought my first Birkin today (*major* stomach butterflies dropping that much) but my experience was that they shipped within minutes lol. I got a shipping notification and tracking number within 30 minutes of the purchase and it was sent overnight air at no charge to me. I wonder if this is normal for B/K/C purchases?? I told my bestie instead of a nail file I might get a whole nail kit  It'll be here tomorrow! I hope I love it, I'd feel massive guilt returning.


You'll have to post pics! I have several on my watch list but sadly I'm not educated enough about Birkins to purchase one right now. I know it really matters which leather you get, etc... I hope this one you got is perfect!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> You'll have to post pics! I have several on my watch list but sadly I'm not educated enough about Birkins to purchase one right now. I know it really matters which leather you get, etc... I hope this one you got is perfect!!


Thank you. I've been looking for at least a year to make the right choice of leather/color, it def. takes time to think through.


----------



## maggiesze1

Submitted a LV bag and got the quote in 1 week...a bit longer than my previous quotes..
But, they were the highest out of all the 5 different places I submitted the bag to..so off it goes to them!


----------



## Love Of My Life

In spite of not being pleased with the last go around with FP, I contacted them to see what the offers
would be on my Chanel classic bags. The offers were really good & higher than 2 other places I contacted
Off they went with a big smile on my face & in spite of my previous experience, it all worked..


----------



## kadya

Their quotes have been surprisingly high. I took all but two I think - I sold an empreinte LV on my own for $200 more, their empreinte quotes are never very good for me - but everything else was about on par with what I would make after fees on selling sites.

Turnaround time between dropping the box at the UPS store (I find UPS a little faster than Fedex from the Midwest) and the direct deposit hitting my account has been approximately 2 weeks - used to be 1 week. I do wish the check-in and payment process was a little faster but for the higher quotes I’ll put up with it


----------



## onlyk

RTone said:


> What's the deal with them taking so long for giving quotes lately?
> I have two items I put up a week or so ago and they indicated they would respond within a day with a quote.
> Are they that busy, shorthanded, or what?
> Anyone else having these problems recently?


Maybe they wait to see anyone else summit the same item(s) to pick and choose which ones to give higher which ones to give lower? just guessing. They quite slow compare to other consignments 99% of the time, sometimes I sold the items several days already and they still have not given me the quotes. Except only one time, they gave me a quote within a minute, I was shocked, it was the only time though.


----------



## onlyk

kadya said:


> Their quotes have been surprisingly high. I took all but two I think - I sold an empreinte LV on my own for $200 more, their empreinte quotes are never very good for me - but everything else was about on par with what I would make after fees on selling sites.
> 
> Turnaround time between dropping the box at the UPS store (I find UPS a little faster than Fedex from the Midwest) and the direct deposit hitting my account has been approximately 2 weeks - used to be 1 week. I do wish the check-in and payment process was a little faster but for the higher quotes I’ll put up with it


I heard LV is going to have a price increase and I saw photos of people are lining up outside LV stores buying like crazy, that's probably why quotes are higher now? I have been buying too, stock up for holidays!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I bought my first Birkin today (*major* stomach butterflies dropping that much) but my experience was that they shipped within minutes lol. I got a shipping notification and tracking number within 30 minutes of the purchase and it was sent overnight air at no charge to me. I wonder if this is normal for B/K/C purchases?? I told my bestie instead of a nail file I might get a whole nail kit  It'll be here tomorrow! I hope I love it, I'd feel massive guilt returning.


Did you post it? Congrats! Which one?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I attended the Fashionphile masterclass where Sarah spoke for 1 hour. I took some notes on the highlights and questions people asked. HTH!!

Intel: Fashionphile sells at market value so they watch the market and price increases at brands carefully. They have a 'disciplined approach' to buying and prefer heritage brands. Based on their model, the time to sell an item is when you see there is a market for it, if your item is going up in price, that's a good time to sell, and for offers they factor in how many they already have in inventory and how fast that item generally sells off the site. Classic bags and styles are easier for them to assess and payout b/c they have a traditional trajectory of known risk/value and some items and brands do not have that.

Tips for good resale:

buy neutral colors (black, beige, navy) and avoid trendy colors
stick to classic shapes and styles, trendy pieces will usually fall out of favor fast or you'll have to wait too long for them to come back into favor for a monetary return (ie Dior saddle bag)
stay away from brands that discount and/or have outlets, you will always lose with those brands when you resell. she isn't in favor of brands that discount/outlet because the resale market depends on bags holding value and discounted brands will not hold value
better condition = better offers
don't have items repaired outside of their boutique, it's generally better in that case to not repair it at all. outside shops ruin the integrity of the item. if you have to get something repaired just use a local shop, usually repairs are not significant. She mentioned LeatherSurgeons and Purse Rehab (Calif-based) for repairs
to maintain leather she recommended a Sunshine Polishing Cloth, Coach leather care products, leather care products from Crate&Barrel, charcoal packs
resell items you don't like, items you made a bad decision with, things that don't work for you, what you never use, etc. don't sell items you love, keep those to use and enjoy
use dustbags, they are shocked at when people turn in bags with unused dustbags, that is why Fashionphile also provides one, to show you that using one is necessary for good condition of the bag
new location coming soon, that was all she said, didn't specify if it was NM or stand-alone store

Fashionphile has a 'spa' when they take bags in, it generally means they wipe an item down with baby wipes (canvas items, not leather) if needed and vacuum the interior and that's about all they do before listing

Someone asked what bag she carried/preferred and she said it's an LV mono backpack from the men's line and she's carried it for 7 or 8 years


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I attended the Fashionphile masterclass where Sarah spoke for 1 hour. I took some notes on the highlights and questions people asked. HTH!!
> 
> Intel: Fashionphile sells at market value so they watch the market and price increases at brands carefully. They have a 'disciplined approach' to buying and prefer heritage brands. Based on their model, the time to sell an item is when you see there is a market for it, if your item is going up in price, that's a good time to sell, and for offers they factor in how many they already have in inventory and how fast that item generally sells off the site. Classic bags and styles are easier for them to assess and payout b/c they have a traditional trajectory of known risk/value and some items and brands do not have that.
> 
> Tips for good resale:
> 
> buy neutral colors (black, beige, navy) and avoid trendy colors
> stick to classic shapes and styles, trendy pieces will usually fall out of favor fast or you'll have to wait too long for them to come back into favor for a monetary return (ie Dior saddle bag)
> stay away from brands that discount and/or have outlets, you will always lose with those brands when you resell. she isn't in favor of brands that discount/outlet because the resale market depends on bags holding value and discounted brands will not hold value
> better condition = better offers
> don't have items repaired outside of their boutique, it's generally better in that case to not repair it at all. outside shops ruin the integrity of the item. if you have to get something repaired just use a local shop, usually repairs are not significant. She mentioned LeatherSurgeons and Purse Rehab (Calif-based) for repairs
> to maintain leather she recommended a Sunshine Polishing Cloth, Coach leather care products, leather care products from Crate&Barrel
> resell items you don't like, items you made a bad decision with, things that don't work for you, what you never use, etc. don't sell items you love, keep those to use and enjoy
> use dustbags, they are shocked at when people turn in bags with unused dustbags, that is why Fashionphile also provides one, to show you that using one is necessary for good condition of the bag
> new location coming soon, that was all she said, didn't specify if it was NM or stand-alone store
> 
> Fashionphile has a 'spa' when they take bags in, it generally means they wipe an item down with baby wipes if needed and vacuum the interior and that's about all they do before listing
> 
> Someone asked what bag she carried/preferred and she said it's an LV mono backpack from the men's line and she's carried it for 7 or 8 years


Thank you for this! I was surprised to hear about the baby wipes though. Thought that was a no-no for cleaning bags. Maybe just for coated canvas? Someone mentioned somewhere (maybe on here) that pricing for fashionphile was just based on a computer program. They input the brand, model, condition, color, etc. and the program spits out a price based on current market, their inventory, etc. Did you get the impression that was true? 

It does seem like the price of certain items goes up incrementally after another like item has sold quickly. I bought an item almost immediately after it was posted. (For some reason, I kept refreshing the page.) A couple of days later a like item popped up about $100 more. Condition, style, and color were the same. So they definitely keep track of how fast an item sells.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> Thank you for this! I was surprised to hear about the baby wipes though. Thought that was a no-no for cleaning bags. Maybe just for coated canvas? Someone mentioned somewhere (maybe on here) that pricing for fashionphile was just based on a computer program. They input the brand, model, condition, color, etc. and the program spits out a price based on current market, their inventory, etc. Did you get the impression that was true?
> 
> It does seem like the price of certain items goes up incrementally after another like item has sold quickly. I bought an item almost immediately after it was posted. (For some reason, I kept refreshing the page.) A couple of days later a like item popped up about $100 more. Condition, style, and color were the same. So they definitely keep track of how fast an item sells.


Yes, the baby wipes were for coated canvas like LV/Gucci. She was using a Gucci wallet to demo. She mentioned that they have a computer algorithm that they work on constantly, and that is how quotes for items are determined. They input condition and brand and so on and it will provide the right quotes and yes, it'll go up/down as items do/do not sell. So once you buy that black Chanel mini in five minutes at 6K the next one listed will likely go up for the next buyer, and that'll also push the offers up. She glossed over that "higher prices on the site = higher offers can get made"


----------



## onlyk

another slow quote after 5 days I had I already sold the bag for $50 more in hand than FP's quote, would gave FP if I had get their quote earlier (I prefer sell to FP than to individuals)  Can they please hire more people so that they can give out quotes faster??


----------



## RT1

Finally received my quotes from FP and they pleasantly surprised me, so off they went.
Pretty good offers and probably more than I could have made trying to sell them on Ebay.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, the baby wipes were for coated canvas like LV/Gucci. She was using a Gucci wallet to demo. She mentioned that they have a computer algorithm that they work on constantly, and that is how quotes for items are determined. They input condition and brand and so on and it will provide the right quotes and yes, it'll go up/down as items do/do not sell. So once you buy that black Chanel mini in five minutes at 6K the next one listed will likely go up for the next buyer, and that'll also push the offers up. She glossed over that "higher prices on the site = higher offers can get made"


I've always used the Huggies simple baby wipes (unscented) to clean my bags. They also work nicely on dirty vachetta leather but can darken it a little. I also use Sunshine polishing clothes on hardware (I primarily collect LV). If you don't vacuum bags, you can wrap packing tape sticky side out around your hand to remove lint from bags.


----------



## RT1

caannie said:


> I've always used the Huggies simple baby wipes (unscented) to clean my bags. They also work nicely on dirty vachetta leather but can darken it a little. I also use Sunshine polishing clothes on hardware (I primarily collect LV).* If you don't vacuum bags, you can wrap packing tape sticky side out around your hand to remove lint from bags.*


+1     
Hey, that's a good tip.
I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Bella_L

Thanks for the notes!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> Did you post it? Congrats! Which one?


It's still sitting in my room as I decide.  I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. I sent them 5 items for quotes so that might give me a better idea of whether I'll keep it or look for one slightly less $$$$$$. It's very nice but I'm underwhelmed by it - like it doesn't really look like it's worth *that* much. It's nice, but 11k nice?! I thought I'd be happier somehow.


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's still sitting in my room as I decide.  I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. I sent them 5 items for quotes so that might give me a better idea of whether I'll keep it or look for one slightly less $$$$$$. It's very nice but I'm underwhelmed by it - like it doesn't really look like it's worth *that* much. It's nice, but 11k nice?! I thought I'd be happier somehow.
> 
> View attachment 4829970


Wait. Did you open it yet?


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's still sitting in my room as I decide.  I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. I sent them 5 items for quotes so that might give me a better idea of whether I'll keep it or look for one slightly less $$$$$$. It's very nice but I'm underwhelmed by it - like it doesn't really look like it's worth *that* much. It's nice, but 11k nice?! I thought I'd be happier somehow.
> 
> View attachment 4829970


Frankly, they are status symbol, we want others respect us for the clothes we wear, bags we carry, cars we drive etc


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> Wait. Did you open it yet?


Just once, to make sure it was as described (it was).


----------



## Annawakes

So I know they have buyback program, but I was wondering if anyone has also submitted for a quote during the buyback period.  

I did this once a couple years ago and the quote came back higher than the buyback price.

this time they’ve been sitting on the quote for over a week. I wonder if they are really working on it or have just ignored it if they see I already have a buyback offer in hand.

has anyone else have experiences getting quotes during the buyback period?  My reasoning is, the item might have gone up in value due to the various factors discussed above.....so why not get a quote?


----------



## Annawakes

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's still sitting in my room as I decide.  I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. I sent them 5 items for quotes so that might give me a better idea of whether I'll keep it or look for one slightly less $$$$$$. It's very nice but I'm underwhelmed by it - like it doesn't really look like it's worth *that* much. It's nice, but 11k nice?! I thought I'd be happier somehow.
> 
> View attachment 4829970


Something similar happened to me.  I bought a Hermes bag for around $3k, that had a small mark on it, but was still half off retail price.  I thought it would be super nice and worth the money.

it was a nice bag, but I didn’t feel like it was so special.  For $3k I could get a brand new LV with no marks on it at all.  I too thought I would be happier with it.  At the end of the day I have an internal struggle whether H with its sky high prices is really worth it for me.....so I returned it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Annawakes said:


> Something similar happened to me.  I bought a Hermes bag for around $3k, that had a small mark on it, but was still half off retail price.  I thought it would be super nice and worth the money.
> 
> it was a nice bag, but I didn’t feel like it was so special.  For $3k I could get a brand new LV with no marks on it at all.  I too thought I would be happier with it.  At the end of the day I have an internal struggle whether H with its sky high prices is really worth it for me.....so I returned it.


Thanks for sharing your experience @Annawakes


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's still sitting in my room as I decide.  I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. I sent them 5 items for quotes so that might give me a better idea of whether I'll keep it or look for one slightly less $$$$$$. It's very nice but I'm underwhelmed by it - like it doesn't really look like it's worth *that* much. It's nice, but 11k nice?! I thought I'd be happier somehow.
> View attachment 4829970


11K can buy an awful lot of nice! Think of all the LV or Chanel you could get. One of the reasons I haven't gotten a Birkin yet is it doesn't look like a very functional purse. It looks like it would be a pain to get in and out of it whenever you need it anyting. And the whole time you're worrying about putting a scratch on it because it's such a huge investment.


----------



## Aqua01

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's still sitting in my room as I decide.  I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. I sent them 5 items for quotes so that might give me a better idea of whether I'll keep it or look for one slightly less $$$$$$. It's very nice but I'm underwhelmed by it - like it doesn't really look like it's worth *that* much. It's nice, but 11k nice?! I thought I'd be happier somehow.
> 
> View attachment 4829970


You are Jayme Jay on youtube, correct? I've seen you doing reviews and unboxings of bags you've posted pictures of here on tpf. What color and size is the Birkin, can you post a picture of it? Or just a link of the listing on fashionphile? I go back and forth between a B and a K. I'm waiting on a review of it on your channel ☺. Can you do one?


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just once, to make sure it was as described (it was).


That's too bad you didn't have a good experience. H bags are pretty amazing once you branch out to their other styles.

If you're definitely not feeling the bag, then you'll be able to return it pretty easily. Their return policy is awesome! (Sadly, ever since they stopped modeling the bags on the mannequin, it might be the only thing left that is awesome about them.)


----------



## daisychainz

UGH!!!! My boyfriend was trying to be so sweet and got me the LV Favorite MM from Fashionphile for our anniversary. The problem is that I already own the Favorite in the same mono pattern!!! I had been pinning stuff on my laptop and he went through my pins. I was planning to sell my Favorite MM and was looking at prices, not to buy it! I don't know what to do. Fashionphile website said it won't take it back if the tag is cut right so I feel I am stuck with two bags in the same pattern and I was trying to sell mine not add another!! I am trying to not be mad at my boyfriend and I didn't tell him about this.I am going to call and hope they will take it back with tags cut off.


----------



## nicole0612

daisychainz said:


> UGH!!!! My boyfriend was trying to be so sweet and got me the LV Favorite MM from Fashionphile for our anniversary. The problem is that I already own the Favorite in the same mono pattern!!! I had been pinning stuff on my laptop and he went through my pins. I was planning to sell my Favorite MM and was looking at prices, not to buy it! I don't know what to do. Fashionphile website said it won't take it back if the tag is cut right so I feel I am stuck with two bags in the same pattern and I was trying to sell mine not add another!! I am trying to not be mad at my boyfriend and I didn't tell him about this.I am going to call and hope they will take it back with tags cut off.



Aww, that’s kind of cute. It’s like the story of the young and impoverished married couple; the man sold his pocket watch to buy his wife combs for her beautiful hair and the wife cut off and sold her hair to buy a new chain for her husband’s pocket watch. Or something like that! The meaning being that neither one could use the gift they received, but treasured it because of the love and intention behind it.
These are my two best ideas for you:
1) Sell your own bag to fashionphile and keep the one from your boyfriend since it has more sentimental value now, I assume. 
2) Sell both to fashionphile (or elsewhere), if you really are not wanting the bag at all and if they won’t take a return- since he obviously doesn’t know what you have in your collection. Maybe hold on to his for a month or two and wear it out with him so he get some happiness from seeing you use it, then later submit it for a quote since you probably don’t want to submit 2 at the same time anyway. Then buy what you really want, I suppose.


----------



## muchstuff

daisychainz said:


> UGH!!!! My boyfriend was trying to be so sweet and got me the LV Favorite MM from Fashionphile for our anniversary. The problem is that I already own the Favorite in the same mono pattern!!! I had been pinning stuff on my laptop and he went through my pins. I was planning to sell my Favorite MM and was looking at prices, not to buy it! I don't know what to do. Fashionphile website said it won't take it back if the tag is cut right so I feel I am stuck with two bags in the same pattern and I was trying to sell mine not add another!! I am trying to not be mad at my boyfriend and I didn't tell him about this.I am going to call and hope they will take it back with tags cut off.


Talk to both your boyfriend and FP. Your man was trying to do something really nice for you and FP does take returns so if you explain the situation hopefully they’ll just accept the return. 
Then maybe involve your boyfriend in the process of selecting something you really want. I can’t understand why you’d be angry at someone who thinks enough of you to go through the effort of trying to find out what you might like, then hunting it down. Good luck!


----------



## caannie

Got quotes for 4 LV items today from Yoogiscloset and Fashionphile. Yoogiscloset, who actually got their quote to me Friday, offered $960 total, which I felt was reasonable.

Fashionphile quoted $1200 for the same items! So off to FP they go.


----------



## Annawakes

My item was delivered to them for a return last Thursday. I feel like they used to issue refunds the next day after the package arrived.  It’s been a couple days now.  What’s the normal refund time these days?


----------



## caannie

Annawakes said:


> My item was delivered to them for a return last Thursday. I feel like they used to issue refunds the next day after the package arrived.  It’s been a couple days now.  What’s the normal refund time these days?


I've seen it take 2 or 3 days. I returned an item that arrived today and they have already sent me an email and issued a refund. But that's unusually fast for them.


----------



## daisychainz

nicole0612 said:


> Aww, that’s kind of cute. It’s like the story of the young and impoverished married couple; the man sold his pocket watch to buy his wife combs for her beautiful hair and the wife cut off and sold her hair to buy a new chain for her husband’s pocket watch. Or something like that! The meaning being that neither one could use the gift they received, but treasured it because of the love and intention behind it.
> These are my two best ideas for you:
> 1) Sell your own bag to fashionphile and keep the one from your boyfriend since it has more sentimental value now, I assume.
> 2) Sell both to fashionphile (or elsewhere), if you really are not wanting the bag at all and if they won’t take a return- since he obviously doesn’t know what you have in your collection. Maybe hold on to his for a month or two and wear it out with him so he get some happiness from seeing you use it, then later submit it for a quote since you probably don’t want to submit 2 at the same time anyway. Then buy what you really want, I suppose.


Fashionphile got back to my email today with a no. I had a feeling. They said I was welcome to send the item back and they would give me the buyout price but once the tag is cut it is considered sold and not refundable for the full cost anymore. I guess my decision is to do your suggestion #1 and sell my original Favorite MM and keep the one my bf got me. I am planning to maybe use it for a little while and then tell him I don't like it or something so he can get the buyback price back. Bummer. I was hoping to get a newer model LV from the store but will wait that out now. Lesson is to lock my laptop with password access so no one sees my stuff!!


----------



## nicole0612

daisychainz said:


> Fashionphile got back to my email today with a no. I had a feeling. They said I was welcome to send the item back and they would give me the buyout price but once the tag is cut it is considered sold and not refundable for the full cost anymore. I guess my decision is to do your suggestion #1 and sell my original Favorite MM and keep the one my bf got me. I am planning to maybe use it for a little while and then tell him I don't like it or something so he can get the buyback price back. Bummer. I was hoping to get a newer model LV from the store but will wait that out now. Lesson is to lock my laptop with password access so no one sees my stuff!!


Maybe in a few months you can try submitting it for a quote to see if it is higher than the buyback price (often it is) and then it may not hurt your boyfriend’s feelings?


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> UGH!!!! My boyfriend was trying to be so sweet and got me the LV Favorite MM from Fashionphile for our anniversary. The problem is that I already own the Favorite in the same mono pattern!!! I had been pinning stuff on my laptop and he went through my pins. I was planning to sell my Favorite MM and was looking at prices, not to buy it! I don't know what to do. Fashionphile website said it won't take it back if the tag is cut right so I feel I am stuck with two bags in the same pattern and I was trying to sell mine not add another!! I am trying to not be mad at my boyfriend and I didn't tell him about this.I am going to call and hope they will take it back with tags cut off.


Yeah, that's quite frustrating, that's why I can't stand men buying me gifts unless it's iphone, macbook or imac or camera, or giftcards, these I found always great, but bags, clothing or jewelries, ugh!

A good news is now Favorite MM is in high demand you will have no problem to sell either or both of them.

Next time, pin a mercedes on your laptop


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Got quotes for 4 LV items today from Yoogiscloset and Fashionphile. Yoogiscloset, who actually got their quote to me Friday, offered $960 total, which I felt was reasonable.
> 
> Fashionphile quoted $1200 for the same items! So off to FP they go.


Fashionphile is going to "kill" all other smaller consignments
I noticed Yoogi has very few (fewer) interesting items compare to before they used to have. It must be harder for them to compete since they don't have as much cash to fight  (I assume), lately they have been trying to given out higher quotes, but, still not good enough.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> Fashionphile is going to "kill" all other smaller consignments
> I noticed Yoogi has very few (fewer) interesting items compare to before they used to have. It must be harder for them to compete since they don't have as much cash to fight  (I assume), lately they have been trying to given out higher quotes, but, still not good enough.


Part of the problem is that Yoogiscloset is incredibly picky about the items they buy. Specifically with my Louis Vuitton items, they won't take anything that's been heat stamped or personalized, even if the heat stamp has been rubbed off or removed. They won't take any VIP gifts for sale even if they're very popular and hard to find. They won't take anything that's well used even though I've seen them sell plenty of well used items. And they've rejected several of my items that were in like new condition but were vintage Louis Vuitton styles because they said "Historically we have not been able to sell this style for fair market value."

Every one of my items rejected by Yoogiscloset was bought by Fashionphile, and sold quickly on their site. I've honestly been surprised about the things Yoogis has rejected.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Part of the problem is that Yoogiscloset is incredibly picky about the items they buy. Specifically with my Louis Vuitton items, they won't take anything that's been heat stamped or personalized, even if the heat stamp has been rubbed off or removed. They won't take any VIP gifts for sale even if they're very popular and hard to find. They won't take anything that's well used even though I've seen them sell plenty of well used items. And they've rejected several of my items that were in like new condition but were vintage Louis Vuitton styles because they said "Historically we have not been able to sell this style for fair market value."
> 
> Every one of my items rejected by Yoogiscloset was bought by Fashionphile, and sold quickly on their site. I've honestly been surprised about the things Yoogis has rejected.



VIP items are ify, quite some are around in the market and harder to authenticate and probably not enough profit to take the risk

Some stuff they should had listed higher but they listed low or too low and sold too fast, didn't bring them enough profit or draw more traffic, FP is much more experienced on that, they maybe only have 1 or 2 seller V.S FP has dozens?


----------



## ThisVNchick

onlyk said:


> Fashionphile is going to "kill" all other smaller consignments
> I noticed Yoogi has very few (fewer) interesting items compare to before they used to have. It must be harder for them to compete since they don't have as much cash to fight  (I assume), lately they have been trying to given out higher quotes, but, still not good enough.


I sent Yoogis two quotes for my Lady Dior bags in excellent condition. They wanted to buy the bags from me for $1500 total  Like whattttt? The Lady Dior bags on eBay sell for much higher than that and in OK condition.

On the other hand, did a virtual with FP and they offered me $1600 one and $2000 for the other. Those Yoogis quotes can't even be considered as competitive.


----------



## daisychainz

nicole0612 said:


> Maybe in a few months you can try submitting it for a quote to see if it is higher than the buyback price (often it is) and then it may not hurt your boyfriend’s feelings?


Wait, you mean if you submit for a quote they won't realize it's a buyback and could maybe offer more? Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## nicole0612

daisychainz said:


> Wait, you mean if you submit for a quote they won't realize it's a buyback and could maybe offer more? Am I understanding that correctly?


Yes


----------



## caannie

daisychainz said:


> Wait, you mean if you submit for a quote they won't realize it's a buyback and could maybe offer more? Am I understanding that correctly?


Yerp!! 
Also if you don't like your first quote wait until it expires and then submit it again. I had an item quoted for $450 and I chose not to sell it. I tried again and they quoted $250! On the third try they quoted $625. That's when I sold it, LOL!!

Also, lately I will find an item similar to mine that they've sold in the past and then I click on the "sell one like this" link. It fills in the title for you and I think it's easier for them to find in their database.


----------



## daisychainz

caannie said:


> Yerp!!
> Also if you don't like your first quote wait until it expires and then submit it again. I had an item quoted for $450 and I chose not to sell it. I tried again and they quoted $250! On the third try they quoted $625. That's when I sold it, LOL!!
> 
> Also, lately I will find an item similar to mine that they've sold in the past and then I click on the "sell one like this" link. It fills in the title for you and I think it's easier for them to find in their database.


That's really good advice, thank you! I figured they probably kept records of what you submit and offer you the same (or lower) amounts. I guess it really does depend on when you submit and what they have in inventory.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Part of the problem is that Yoogiscloset is incredibly picky about the items they buy. Specifically with my Louis Vuitton items, they won't take anything that's been heat stamped or personalized, even if the heat stamp has been rubbed off or removed. They won't take any VIP gifts for sale even if they're very popular and hard to find. They won't take anything that's well used even though I've seen them sell plenty of well used items. And they've rejected several of my items that were in like new condition but were vintage Louis Vuitton styles because they said "Historically we have not been able to sell this style for fair market value."
> 
> Every one of my items rejected by Yoogiscloset was bought by Fashionphile, and sold quickly on their site. I've honestly been surprised about the things Yoogis has rejected.


Yeah, Yoogi rejected an item I summited to them (they actually had rejected many items I had summited to them through the years but I had sold all of them for great profits), guess what, I sold it within 2 days for close to retail  they are weird, this item actually is in better condition than some of their items had listed and it is much more in demand.

Meanwhile, still haven't got quote back from FP but I don't think I can get more than I had sold it for but still wish they could speed up a bit on giving out quotes.


----------



## McLoverly

How long has it been taking to get quotes? I submitted a Birkin to them over a week ago and haven’t heard back.


----------



## k5ml3k

McLoverly said:


> How long has it been taking to get quotes? I submitted a Birkin to them over a week ago and haven’t heard back.


It’s been closer to a week for me, which is the longest it’s taken...I was told 3-5 business days now when I asked.


----------



## McLoverly

k5ml3k said:


> It’s been closer to a week for me, which is the longest it’s taken...I was told 3-5 business days now when I asked.


Thank you! I submitted some items for quotes in April and June. On both occasions, I received quotes in a few days.


----------



## onlyk

McLoverly said:


> How long has it been taking to get quotes? I submitted a Birkin to them over a week ago and haven’t heard back.


longest I think was like 6 days? normally 4 days, birkin probably takes longer
I'm imaging there maybe 5 buyers have to deal with 3,000 quotes coming in a day? possible though if you think of the number of brands they carry and everyday how many new items posted


----------



## daisychainz

McLoverly said:


> How long has it been taking to get quotes? I submitted a Birkin to them over a week ago and haven’t heard back.


THREE WEEKS!! Crazy! I wrote to them today and was like.... waiting!! And the email said "do not sent more emails, just wait for reply."


----------



## BeenBurned

McLoverly said:


> How long has it been taking to get quotes? I submitted a Birkin to them over a week ago and haven’t heard back.


I submitted an item to FP, Yoogis, Opulent Habits and BBOS. I heard back from BBOS and Opulent Habits within hours, Yoogis in a couple of days and 11 days, never got a reply from FP.

I ended up sending the item to Yoogis and @fashionphile lost any potential future business!


----------



## Rouge H

They did have a message posted on their website to be patient as limited staff due to C-19 quotes were taking longer than usual.


----------



## Annawakes

I see that Marc Jacobs is now a brand on FP.  Why is that?  It is not particularly luxury.  I’m a bit miffed they would take Marc Jacobs and not Tods.  Strange.


----------



## Rouge H

Annawakes said:


> I see that Marc Jacobs is now a brand on FP.  Why is that?  It is not particularly luxury.  I’m a bit miffed they would take Marc Jacobs and not Tods.  Strange.


At the end of the day when all is said and done...it’s their company and they can choose to do what they want. It’s not our place to be miffed. Perhaps you can inquire if they will consider taking Tod’s.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BeenBurned said:


> I submitted an item to FP, Yoogis, Opulent Habits and BBOS. I heard back from BBOS and Opulent Habits within hours, Yoogis in a couple of days and 11 days, never got a reply from FP.
> 
> I ended up sending the item to Yoogis and @fashionphile lost any potential future business!


I wonder if they are dedicating more time to their virtual buying platform. Even there, the next availability is usually 1 week out. During my last virtual, I asked my buyer and he said they are swamped with quote requests. But I guess the virtual takes precedent since it’s a scheduled meeting that they HAVE TO attend and quote.
ETA: If you’re not camera shy, I would say do a virtual next time. Scheduling is easy, I’ve gotten much higher buyouts, and you get the quote back within the day (usually within 1-2 hrs)!


----------



## daisychainz

Someone else posted this but I am so sorry I cannot remember what thread I was in!! Maybe LV thread. I don't remember.

<<<FASHIONPHILE, the leading pre-owned e-commerce company focused exclusively on ultra-luxury handbags, watches and fine jewelry, has today announced that it has raised $38.5 million in Series B funding led by NewSpring Growth, the dedicated growth and expansion strategy of private equity firm NewSpring.  This funding will drive operational and geographic scale, further expanding their omnichannel footprint and opening regional fulfillment centers both domestically and abroad. The funding will also drive advancement across FASHIONPHILE's suite of proprietary technologies with a focus on enhanced automation and artificial intelligence including patent pending visual recognition technology.>>>> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ies-b-funding-led-by-newspring-301120497.html

I am still waiting for my quote   Maybe a no-reply after so many weeks just means they don't want the stuff at all? Like a silent rejection and ghosting.


----------



## maria28

I’ve had good experiences purchasing from Fashionphile.  They were even very accommodating to send my bag purchases to my brother’s address (he is in US & I’m in UK, so usually I just collect my purchase when I see my brother next).  He does open the packages for me just to check it’s the correct item, that the condition is as described on the website and I usually find the condition accurate/better than expected .

I’ve not yet tried sending things for consignment with them though.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I’ve done this. I bought a Hermes Jypsiere for $3800 I think. Buy back = 70%. I submitted for a quote and got $3400. I wrapped that sucker up and ran to UPS.



Annawakes said:


> So I know they have buyback program, but I was wondering if anyone has also submitted for a quote during the buyback period.
> 
> has anyone else have experiences getting quotes during the buyback period?  My reasoning is, the item might have gone up in value due to the various factors discussed above.....so why not get a quote?





daisychainz said:


> Wait, you mean if you submit for a quote they won't realize it's a buyback and could maybe offer more? Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## onlyk

Annawakes said:


> I see that Marc Jacobs is now a brand on FP.  Why is that?  It is not particularly luxury.  I’m a bit miffed they would take Marc Jacobs and not Tods.  Strange.


Maybe some people like Marc Jacobs or some people don't want to or can't afford to pay more than $500 for a bag? I had bought a multicolor Marc Jacobs crossbody saddle bag, it was great and got compliments everywhere I went, sold it for a great profit too (like slightly over $100 net profit for a less than $200 sale)  lots of times high price items not necessary equals great profit, I had sold many $1,000 plus bags only to make $100 profit  been asking myself, why do I do that??


----------



## Annawakes

winnie_cooper said:


> I’ve done this. I bought a Hermes Jypsiere for $3800 I think. Buy back = 70%. I submitted for a quote and got $3400. I wrapped that sucker up and ran to UPS.


Nice!!

I got a quote back finally for the item that was during the buyback period.  I wonder if they are catching on.  The buyback price was $697.  The quote was $700.  I took the quote and shipped the item.  Hey, $3 is something!


----------



## onlyk

Annawakes said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I got a quote back finally for the item that was during the buyback period.  I wonder if they are catching on.  The buyback price was $697.  The quote was $700.  I took the quote and shipped the item.  Hey, $3 is something!


hahaha, I'm sure they see what you had bought, I asked them quotes on a bag, they gave me $100 more than buy back, nay, not taking it, too little difference,likelihood the inflation will bring the bag price much higher, fingers crossed


----------



## maggiesze1

Thinking that my quote will take a week from past experiences, I submitted an LV card holder to them early so I can get a quote around the same time as the other places I submitted the item to. However, I got the price quote in less than an hour after I submitted it!! Wow!! That was fast!


----------



## onlyk

maggiesze1 said:


> Thinking that my quote will take a week from past experiences, I submitted an LV card holder to them early so I can get a quote around the same time as the other places I submitted the item to. However, I got the price quote in less than an hour after I submitted it!! Wow!! That was fast!


Did you bribe them with donuts?


----------



## maggiesze1

onlyk said:


> Did you bribe them with donuts?


Hahaha! Anything to speed them up a bit.   
mm mm...donuts!


----------



## samfalstaff

maggiesze1 said:


> Thinking that my quote will take a week from past experiences, I submitted an LV card holder to them early so I can get a quote around the same time as the other places I submitted the item to. However, I got the price quote in less than an hour after I submitted it!! Wow!! That was fast!


I've consistently gotten speedy quotes on LV items. Maybe their LV authenticators and shoppers are just more experienced and can crank out those quotes.


----------



## bluemalibu

I have submitted some items for quotes recently but never received an email that my quote was done like I previously have. I found that a bit odd but they must just be overwhelmed.


----------



## caannie

I submitted 10 items for quotes. The next day I checked and they had quoted 7 of them. The other three have been sitting around for two days now. They are all LV, and the three waiting are identical to others that already have a quote, just different colors.  I'll give it a few more days and then they'll get seven in the mail.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Recent experiencewith FP.  Virtual service was a fail.  I decided to make in-store appointment.  I had fair offers on all of my items.  I sold less popular items like MCM, Versace and YSL wallets.  I don't deal with Yoogi's.  I've tried and they reject my bags/items or offer low ball prices. Yoogi's loss, FP's gain.  I sold a LV Eva years ago and was paid out a few dollars more than what I paid for it.  Even though FP sometimes offer lowball offers,I still prefer to do business with them.


----------



## MiaKing

I'm new to preloved bags but I started thinking maybe it's a good idea of buying pretty much the same bag just a little cheaper. I opted for fashionphile. Now I'm kinda shocked. While I understand that some bags are not available anymore or were limited editions so their prices are sky rocket but can someone please explain me the phenomenon of the speedy's? Let's say speedy b25. It's all the time available on lv website in DE for $1610 new. Now I go to FP and the cheapest at least without any smell is $1515 and most of them are $1595 or even higher.... like, how? It's still used item, maybe some scratches on hardware etc. not always with everything included! Not made in France. Can someone help me understanding the situation?  is it only me thinking there's no way I'll pay almost the same for used item? I would gladly pay less for used bag but deciding between used for $1595 and new for $1610 I'll always buy new.


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## onlyk

MiaKing said:


> I'm new to preloved bags but I started thinking maybe it's a good idea of buying pretty much the same bag just a little cheaper. I opted for fashionphile. Now I'm kinda shocked. While I understand that some bags are not available anymore or were limited editions so their prices are sky rocket but can someone please explain me the phenomenon of the speedy's? Let's say speedy b25. It's all the time available on lv website in DE for $1610 new. Now I go to FP and the cheapest at least without any smell is $1515 and most of them are $1595 or even higher.... like, how? It's still used item, maybe some scratches on hardware etc. not always with everything included! Not made in France. Can someone help me understanding the situation?  is it only me thinking there's no way I'll pay almost the same for used item? I would gladly pay less for used bag but deciding between used for $1595 and new for $1610 I'll always buy new.


Not everyone looks for Speedy 25 b haha, lots of people are buying other things which mostly are much better than retail, Speedy b 25 & 30 are very popular if they are in like new condition and much less than retail you probably will see none left there. They will discount after a period of time if doesn't sell at initial prices


----------



## MiaKing

I see that, more expensive models are well worth considering.


----------



## MiaKing

I don't know why I don't see your other response but it was on point too


----------



## caannie

Sometimes new just makes more sense. I've been looking for a small LV dog collar. The cheapest one in good condition on eBay was around $279. you can imagine my surprise when I go to the LV website and brand new is $345. Free shipping too. So I just bought it directly from Louis Vuitton.


----------



## nicole0612

I apologize, I know this must’ve been asked before, but when I am on my iPhone the search function does not work for me at all.
If I change my payment method to site credit, can I use it to pay for an item that I have on layaway? Or does the initial purchase/downpayment need to be after I have changed my payment method to site credit? Thank you.


----------



## anthrosphere

nicole0612 said:


> I apologize, I know this must’ve been asked before, but when I am on my iPhone the search function does not work for me at all.
> If I change my payment method to site credit, can I use it to pay for an item that I have on layaway? Or does the initial purchase/downpayment need to be after I have changed my payment method to site credit? Thank you.


You can use site credit to pay for your layaway. The terms didn't mention if the down payment needs to be on a CC, though.



> Payment Methods. Payments may be made by credit card, debit card, PayPal, or with a store credit.








						Fashionphile Support
					






					help.fashionphile.com


----------



## nicole0612

anthrosphere said:


> You can use site credit to pay for your layaway. The terms didn't mention if the down payment needs to be on a CC, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashionphile Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help.fashionphile.com


Thank you! I was just wondering if the layaway was started *before* receiving the payout via site credit, if that site credit can still be used to pay for the balance. I sent an email, but never heard back


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I was just wondering if the layaway was started *before* receiving the payout via site credit, if that site credit can still be used to pay for the balance. I sent an email, but never heard back


I purchased an item on layaway and was able to use site credit as my deposit. I’m slowly sending them some of my other items, all will be paid in site credit and be put towards the layaway item.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I purchased an item on layaway and was able to use site credit as my deposit. I’m slowly sending them some of my other items, all will be paid in site credit and be put towards the layaway item.


Thank you so much.


----------



## MiaKing

Can someone know how long does it take to receive check after selling to fashionphile? My item was checked and 24th of September I was issued a check (info from my dashboard) but I'm still waiting for the check itself. Now I started to worry because I'm gonna be leaving for vacation soon and will be not home. Any experience, please?


----------



## coloradolvr

Has anyone submitted an item for a quote, received and accepted that quote and then changed their mind?  I just did this.  I realized after accepting their offer that I was dragging my feet in sending the bag because it was a low ball offer and I'm now feeling it's just not worth it to me.  Just wondering if this was a "binding" agreement?  I have reviewed the terms and am not clear on that point.  I have to believe it happens.


----------



## nicole0612

coloradolvr said:


> Has anyone submitted an item for a quote, received and accepted that quote and then changed their mind?  I just did this.  I realized after accepting their offer that I was dragging my feet in sending the bag because it was a low ball offer and I'm now feeling it's just not worth it to me.  Just wondering if this was a "binding" agreement?  I have reviewed the terms and am not clear on that point.  I have to believe it happens.


It is not binding. You can even have your item shipped back, but in that case you will pay a substantial fee.


----------



## Annawakes

coloradolvr said:


> Has anyone submitted an item for a quote, received and accepted that quote and then changed their mind?  I just did this.  I realized after accepting their offer that I was dragging my feet in sending the bag because it was a low ball offer and I'm now feeling it's just not worth it to me.  Just wondering if this was a "binding" agreement?  I have reviewed the terms and am not clear on that point.  I have to believe it happens.


Just don’t send in your item.  Eventually the quote expires.


----------



## Coco.lover

Fashionphile offers used to be GREAT then NM got involved and all I get is low ball offers.


----------



## coloradolvr

Annawakes said:


> Just don’t send in your item.  Eventually the quote expires.


Thanks, they got back to me with exactly what you said.


----------



## coloradolvr

Coco.lover said:


> Fashionphile offers used to be GREAT then NM got involved and all I get is low ball offers.


I put two bags in for offers and they were both ridiculous.  Their selling prices don't seem to reflect what I know what they must have paid the original owners.  It's too bad, but I have to agree with you I have seen a change after Neiman's got involved.  Not surprising. I worked briefly in retail and their markups on merchandise were extremely high.  I submitted them both to Yoogi's and am really curious how the offers will compare.


----------



## caannie

The trick with Fashionphile is to watch their new listings every day and see what things are selling for. When I see an item they are selling for more $$ than I would expect, I consider selling mine. They value some items more than others with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Coco.lover

Yoogi's is worse then Fashionphile from my personal experience. Yoogi's offered me a $1000 for a Lizard Jige once and $150 for an Hermes Rodeo. I was offended. But  Fashiopnpihle they used to pay good money  I remember I sold a Chanel Mini once for retail. 


coloradolvr said:


> I put two bags in for offers and they were both ridiculous.  Their selling prices don't seem to reflect what I know what they must have paid the original owners.  It's too bad, but I have to agree with you I have seen a change after Neiman's got involved.  Not surprising. I worked briefly in retail and their markups on merchandise were extremely high.  I submitted them both to Yoogi's and am really curious how the offers will compare.


----------



## Coco.lover

Absolutely if they have a bunch of the same color or style they will lowball you more then if they only have one.
Fashionphile is not paying  what they say on that "we will buy it back for" price. 


caannie said:


> The trick with Fashionphile is to watch their new listings every day and see what things are selling for. When I see an item they are selling for more $$ than I would expect, I consider selling mine. They value some items more than others with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## coloradolvr

Coco.lover said:


> Yoogi's is worse then Fashionphile from my personal experience. Yoogi's offered me a $1000 for a Lizard Jige once and $150 for an Hermes Rodeo. I was offended. But  Fashiopnpihle they used to pay good money  I remember I sold a Chanel Mini once for retail.


Yoogi's gives a range.  The low end was $75 higher than Fashionphile.  The high end would be up to $220 more.  I have only sent them one bag and they did give the high end price that they quoted me.  It is a little depressing given that my bags are pristine.  I should learn never to buy LV leather.  I constantly remind myself the resale is not good.  I have to give serious thought as to whether either offer is worth it to me. I was trying to go with the "one in one out" logic.  In this case it was one in two out.

I can see why you were not happy with the offer on the Jige and the Rodeo.  I would have been too.  I have heard though that exotics hold their value worse than leather.  It made me sad to hear that given I have a croc LV City Steamer


----------



## MAGJES

I've sold a lot to Fashionphile over the years with no problem and sent pics of several items for a quote over 10 days ago.
My dashboard still says....." Thank you, we will respond within 1-2 days."

Seriously - they need to remove the 1-2 days if it really takes over 10 days now. All it does is cause frustration.  If I know ahead of time that it will take 10 days or more then that is fine.   Just tell me the truth.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

MAGJES said:


> I've sold a lot to Fashionphile over the years with no problem and sent pics of several items for a quote over 10 days ago.
> My dashboard still says....." Thank you, we will respond within 1-2 days."
> 
> Seriously - they need to remove the 1-2 days if it really takes over 10 days now. All it does is cause frustration.  If I know ahead of time that it will take 10 days or more then that is fine.   Just tell me the truth.



Same for me! I submitted last Tuesday, so tomorrow will be a week. I don't mind waiting much but still wonder when they'll get back to me. I'm expecting lowball offers I might not even take anyway (I'm re-submitting 1 of my bags that got a low offer months ago), but still would like to know so I can move on.


----------



## Annawakes

I found out if I send them a message through their Contact Us link on the website, asking about my quote status, I get the quote back the same day.  It’s happened to me twice.

the thing I don’t know is, whether they send a rather lowball offer when I pester them about the quote like this.  It had been 10 days since I submitted though, and I was tired of waiting.

As it happens, the quote I received back just now is $100 lower than Yoogis.  So I’m going with Yoogis I guess.

so, you can get your quote back faster if you email them about it.


----------



## caannie

I've found if I submit items for a quote over the weekend they (Fashionphile) get back to me with a quote by Tuesday. Of course, I'm mostly selling LV so maybe it's quicker to quote. My most recent set of sales were processed in record time too. Except I had one really nice 2012 wallet I expected $200+ for and "Omar" wouldn't make an offer on it because "We currently cannot make an offer for your item as it does not met our current buying strategy. Thank you for understanding." That was weird!! But Yoogiscloset gave me $260 for it. I wondered if the person doing the quotes that day didn't know LV well enough to authenticate it.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I've found if I submit items for a quote over the weekend they (Fashionphile) get back to me with a quote by Tuesday. Of course, I'm mostly selling LV so maybe it's quicker to quote. My most recent set of sales were processed in record time too. Except I had one really nice 2012 wallet I expected $200+ for and "Omar" wouldn't make an offer on it because "We currently cannot make an offer for your item as it does not met our current buying strategy. Thank you for understanding." That was weird!! But Yoogiscloset gave me $260 for it. I wondered if the person doing the quotes that day didn't know LV well enough to authenticate it.


I think FP gets more items so they can pick and choose, Yoogi doesn't so Yoogi will take them, I have noticed LV items been selling pretty fast (even some of they may listed higher than FP's) on Yoogi's site if yours are canvas material


----------



## onlyk

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Same for me! I submitted last Tuesday, so tomorrow will be a week. I don't mind waiting much but still wonder when they'll get back to me. I'm expecting lowball offers I might not even take anyway (I'm re-submitting 1 of my bags that got a low offer months ago), but still would like to know so I can move on.


Agree, take them too long to quote, there are so many times got quotes back days after I had already sold my items (I listed my items and summited them to FP at the same time), so this time I hold off my items and waited their quotes, the quotes came back 4 days later and can't say lowball but I would end up lose some $$ on one item and makes even on another, so can't sell to them either. oh well, the holidays are coming, best time try to sell on my own first.


----------



## k5ml3k

Yes - same here. They did they that quotes are taking up to 7 days now and as long as it hasn't been within that 7 days, they don't "push" it forward to the people that are doing the quotes. Also, LV items are getting quotes quicker bc they have more people that are familiar with that brand. 

On another note - did you guys notice how that they're charging taxes now for Florida? Argh! Things are so expensive now that the taxes are added...just sucks bc I just sold some stuff and took store credit.


----------



## bluemalibu

k5ml3k said:


> Yes - same here. They did they that quotes are taking up to 7 days now and as long as it hasn't been within that 7 days, they don't "push" it forward to the people that are doing the quotes. Also, LV items are getting quotes quicker bc they have more people that are familiar with that brand.
> 
> On another note - did you guys notice how that they're charging taxes now for Florida? Argh! Things are so expensive now that the taxes are added...just sucks bc I just sold some stuff and took store credit.



Yikes, I wonder when that happened. If I am paying tax either way then I would rather go to the store and purchase the item new. Or buy pre-loved second hand elsewhere and have it authenticated. It has to be a really good deal if taxes are now figured in. 

As a side note, even though I wasn't looking to sell, I submitted my brand new uncarried MIF Speedy B30 in monogram. My reasoning was I had seem them list some brand new ones for more than retail and I wanted to know their payout. I was wondering if somehow it was high - were others really making out on selling theirs? They offered me $700 and that was for everything down to the box and bag. What a slap in the face after some initial prices I have seen. There have been a lot of 2020 Speedies I have looked at for really high prices and that offer was just jaw dropping. Since then I have not been on their site, I am just going to focus on new and upcoming collections - save my money for those items.


----------



## MAGJES

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Same for me! I submitted last Tuesday, so tomorrow will be a week. I don't mind waiting much but still wonder when they'll get back to me. I'm expecting lowball offers I might not even take anyway (I'm re-submitting 1 of my bags that got a low offer months ago), but still would like to know so I can move on.


I finally got around to emailing this morning now that it has been over 7 business days (10 business days actually!) and they said they would "reach out" to that team. (yeah right).  My items are pretty popular Hermes items so it's not like they were items that no one would want. (7 items total) .....AND - I submitted my items to Yoogi's last night AND GOT A QUOTE TODAY.  Not bad quotes either. I'm actually considering them....I've never sold to Yoogi's before.


----------



## giligy

I finally got my quote, after 12 days / ~9 business days! The quote isn't bad at all; just took a lot longer than any other place.


----------



## onlyk

k5ml3k said:


> Yes - same here. They did they that quotes are taking up to 7 days now and as long as it hasn't been within that 7 days, they don't "push" it forward to the people that are doing the quotes. Also, LV items are getting quotes quicker bc they have more people that are familiar with that brand.
> 
> On another note - did you guys notice how that they're charging taxes now for Florida? Argh! Things are so expensive now that the taxes are added...just sucks bc I just sold some stuff and took store credit.


Yes! Gosh I had to cancel several purchases since they started to charge the sales tax. I used to click and buy when I sees something caught my eye, now I just look and look, lost appeal to me after I calculated extra several hundreds sales tax had to add on. No more Birkins for me for sure.


----------



## onlyk

bluemalibu said:


> As a side note, even though I wasn't looking to sell, I submitted my brand new uncarried MIF Speedy B30 in monogram. My reasoning was I had seem them list some brand new ones for more than retail and I wanted to know their payout. I was wondering if somehow it was high - were others really making out on selling theirs? They offered me $700 and that was for everything down to the box and bag. What a slap in the face after some initial prices I have seen. There have been a lot of 2020 Speedies I have looked at for really high prices and that offer was just jaw dropping. Since then I have not been on their site, I am just going to focus on new and upcoming collections - save my money for those items.


WOW, really? Maybe they over looked? That quote would be for a made in France new Speedy classic?


----------



## samfalstaff

k5ml3k said:


> Yes - same here. They did they that quotes are taking up to 7 days now and as long as it hasn't been within that 7 days, they don't "push" it forward to the people that are doing the quotes. Also, LV items are getting quotes quicker bc they have more people that are familiar with that brand.
> 
> On another note - did you guys notice how that they're charging taxes now for Florida? Argh! Things are so expensive now that the taxes are added...just sucks bc I just sold some stuff and took store credit.


I thought they charged sales tax for everyone in the US. At least I thought they started doing that around the same time ebay started charging sales tax.


----------



## bluemalibu

onlyk said:


> WOW, really? Maybe they over looked? That quote would be for a made in France new Speedy classic?


It was the Speedy B 30, never used. They seem to over price these and it just amazes me which is why I requested the quote. I wanted to know how well they really paid out on them. Maybe they just had too many? I couldn't believe it!


----------



## bluemalibu

samfalstaff said:


> I thought they charged sales tax for everyone in the US. At least I thought they started doing that around the same time ebay started charging sales tax.


I made a purchase in August and wasn't charged sales tax. I added something to my bag now and I am being charged. Maybe there was a glitch in their system they just realized?


----------



## k5ml3k

samfalstaff said:


> I thought they charged sales tax for everyone in the US. At least I thought they started doing that around the same time ebay started charging sales tax.



No, it was only certain states...I mean it was most states but not FL. Unfortunately, FL is one of them now too.



bluemalibu said:


> Yikes, I wonder when that happened. If I am paying tax either way then I would rather go to the store and purchase the item new. Or buy pre-loved second hand elsewhere and have it authenticated. It has to be a really good deal if taxes are now figured in.
> 
> As a side note, even though I wasn't looking to sell, I submitted my brand new uncarried MIF Speedy B30 in monogram. My reasoning was I had seem them list some brand new ones for more than retail and I wanted to know their payout. I was wondering if somehow it was high - were others really making out on selling theirs? They offered me $700 and that was for everything down to the box and bag. What a slap in the face after some initial prices I have seen. There have been a lot of 2020 Speedies I have looked at for really high prices and that offer was just jaw dropping. Since then I have not been on their site, I am just going to focus on new and upcoming collections - save my money for those items.



Yeah, I agree. With the crazy prices, it's just not worth it. I miss the good ole days ...



onlyk said:


> Yes! Gosh I had to cancel several purchases since they started to charge the sales tax. I used to click and buy when I sees something caught my eye, now I just look and look, lost appeal to me after I calculated extra several hundreds sales tax had to add on. No more Birkins for me for sure.



100% had to cancel an order bc of the sales tax...just so much with the increased prices plus tax.


----------



## onlyk

bluemalibu said:


> I made a purchase in August and wasn't charged sales tax. I added something to my bag now and I am being charged. Maybe there was a glitch in their system they just realized?


They just started doing that middle of last week


----------



## bagshopr

OMG I am terribly upset. Last night I ordered a bag and paid with my store credit, and used my debit card for the small remaining balance. Today I see that Fashionphile used my debit card for the entire amount and it has come out of my checking account. I emailed them first thing this morning- I hope they will straighten this out asap!!


----------



## nikki_fashions

I agree with the original poster. I just received a super lowball offer from them for a lousy $300 for an Authentic Chanel handbag that The Real Real had already valued at $1700, (which was still low IMHO.)  I have no doubt that FP would have then sold my bag for well over $2K+.  I will make it a point to never buy/sell from Fashionphile.  Making a good deal for themselves is one thing, but they are just blatantly taking advantage of people.


----------



## caannie

I noticed this on their listings today:

Taxes: Sales tax will be charged on all items shipped to AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DC, FL, GA, HI, IA, ID, IL, IN, KY, LA, MA, MD, ME, MI, MN, MS, NC, NE, ND, NJ, NM, NV, NY, OH, OK, PA, RI, SC, TN, TX, UT, VA, WA, WI and WV.


----------



## samfalstaff

The lack of a mannequin is really starting to get to me. I know they list the dimensions, but sometimes you just have to see the bag on someone (or some person-shaped thing) to understand how the bag will hang. Has anybody inquired as to why they ditched the mannequin?


----------



## bagshopr

bagshopr said:


> OMG I am terribly upset. Last night I ordered a bag and paid with my store credit, and used my debit card for the small remaining balance. Today I see that Fashionphile used my debit card for the entire amount and it has come out of my checking account. I emailed them first thing this morning- I hope they will straighten this out asap!!


Fashionphile replied that there is no way to change the payment status on my bag since it has shipped. It figures they would ship it the minute I paid for it. I have to send it back, get a refund. wait for it to be relisted, and then I can buy it again. What a pain!! And I know that I indicated to use my site credit when I checked out. This is terrible customer service.


----------



## caannie

I normally send LV to Fashionphile, but I had a Chanel I was thinking about selling. I originally bought it from Yoogisloset. They gave me a buy back offer of about $800 less than what I paid. On the other hand Fashionphile has only one of the same bag (in this color) in not as good condition for sale on their site for $2995, with a buyback of $2087. So I was hoping they would offer me around $2,000 for it. I waited over a week and finally got an offer of $1,400! That's just rampant greed. I know they would list it for $3000!

Meanwhile, I'm waiting for them to ship a purchase AND pay me for an item they received Friday. Someone is on vacation this week. LOL


----------



## caannie

On Friday Fashionphile received a box from me with two small items in it. They were both Louis Vuitton. I received an email that both items were received and checked in. I was paid immediately for the lower priced item but today I am still waiting on payment for the other item. Fortunately it wasn't too expensive. I emailed and asked why I've been paid for one and not the other. I got back a canned response and a suggestion that I look at their help page. ☹️


----------



## heytheredelilah

Whenever I see a handbag for a great price on fashionphile, the first thing I do is to look at the item condition.  Lately I’ve noticed the item is marked as “excellent” condition to find it has multiple detailed descriptions of the flaws.  I also look at the photos and see bunch of corner wear and other scuffs that I don’t think should be there on an item marked “excellent.”  It’s not brand specific since I’ve seen it on Chanel and Hermès listings.   Why say an item is excellent when clearly it should be marked as “very good” or “fair.”  The price reflects the condition of the bag and it shouldn’t be marked “excellent”.  I’m just ranting, because it can be frustrating.  Does anyone else agree that this is not an “excellent” condition bag?  There were other flaws but I did not take a screenshot of all of them.  Here’s the link if anyone is interested: 









						HERMES Epsom Birkin 25 Orange
					

This is an authentic HERMES Epsom Birkin 25 in Orange. This classic handbag is beautifully crafted of supple epsom leather with a fine grain in orange. The bag features thin rolled leather top handles, a front flap and strap closure with palladium hardware including a turn lock. The front flap...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## 880

I personally don’t pay attention so much to the excellent or very good rating, so long as the description includes the true condition and I feel that price reflects the description.

 It is irritating if you want to do a search on NIB and don’t click through condition. Also agree the overuse of ‘excellent‘  may be due to changes from new investors and possibly new customer demographics. 

I did buy a BV Tomas Maier hobo (at the start of covid) with an excellent rating and a bunch of listed flaws (to my surprise, I couldn’t really see the flaws once I got the bag). Assume they might list the flaws to try to limit returns from the type of customer who returns a retail bag multiple times bc of microscopic issues?

I haven’t bought a birkin from them recently, but I am kicking myself for hesitating on a few bags with less than excellent ratings. Specifically, I think I missed the deal of the summer by not jumping on a blue gray  30 ostrich B with only a very good rating. I was also pondering experimenting with larger kelly sizes and missed out on a larger retourne phw box kelily with very elegant lines at a 4K price. It was a great bag. Could absolutely have been refurbished to my taste.


----------



## Gabs007

880 said:


> I personally don’t pay attention so much to the excellent or very good rating, so long as the description includes the true condition and I feel that price reflects the description.
> 
> It is irritating if you want to do a search on NIB and don’t click through condition. Also agree the overuse of ‘excellent‘  may be due to changes from new investors and possibly new customer demographics.
> 
> I did buy a BV Tomas Maier hobo (at the start of covid) with an excellent rating and a bunch of listed flaws (to my surprise, I couldn’t really see the flaws once I got the bag). Assume they might list the flaws to try to limit returns from the type of customer who returns a retail bag multiple times bc of microscopic issues?
> 
> I haven’t bought a birkin from them recently, but I am kicking myself for hesitating on a few bags with less than excellent ratings. Specifically, I think I missed the deal of the summer by not jumping on a blue gray  30 ostrich B with only a very good rating. I was also pondering experimenting with larger kelly sizes and missed out on a larger retourne phw box kelily with very elegant lines at a 4K price. It was a great bag. Could absolutely have been refurbished to my taste.



Totally with you there, I have bought items that were listed as new without tags and found signs of wear, items listed as good that I couldn't find the flaw they mentioned.... If the pictures are good and the description is accurate, I am happy with that, the rating, hey, don't care much about that, after all the price usually reflects it's preloved.


----------



## lolakitten

Not Fashionphile, but this is a huge pet peeve of mine with a few other consignment stores that I know of.
Labelling things as like new except for wxyz flaws... “mint”, except for all this damage. 
I mean come on.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I find it really hard to commit to buying a preloved bag (specifically Hermes in my case)  just from pictures and descriptions.
I live in the UK and most of the good resellers for Hermes are in the US and Japan which adds a hefty cost of shipping and duty (I got stung badly buying a Loewe from a US reseller-shipping and tax etc added about 40% to the cost )
Even if the seller allowed returned I'd have to cover the shipping and insurance for that as well as effectively losing the cost of getting the bag in the first place so it could cost me at least £1000 ro end up with zilch


----------



## heytheredelilah

880 said:


> I personally don’t pay attention so much to the excellent or very good rating, so long as the description includes the true condition and I feel that price reflects the description.
> 
> It is irritating if you want to do a search on NIB and don’t click through condition. Also agree the overuse of ‘excellent‘  may be due to changes from new investors and possibly new customer demographics.
> 
> I did buy a BV Tomas Maier hobo (at the start of covid) with an excellent rating and a bunch of listed flaws (to my surprise, I couldn’t really see the flaws once I got the bag). Assume they might list the flaws to try to limit returns from the type of customer who returns a retail bag multiple times bc of microscopic issues?
> 
> I haven’t bought a birkin from them recently, but I am kicking myself for hesitating on a few bags with less than excellent ratings. Specifically, I think I missed the deal of the summer by not jumping on a blue gray  30 ostrich B with only a very good rating. I was also pondering experimenting with larger kelly sizes and missed out on a larger retourne phw box kelily with very elegant lines at a 4K price. It was a great bag. Could absolutely have been refurbished to my taste.



Oh I remember seeing that ostrich Birkin!  It was beautiful.  I contemplated buying it also, but it had some sort of water/oil stain that I wasn’t sure about.  I’m sure docride may have been able to do something!  

But yes, you are right.  Sometimes they label an item in better condition than they are and sometimes not.  They show the photos accurately so we as consumers can decide what the item condition is rather than what they labeled it as.  Thank goodness for those detailed photos!


----------



## CocoGlitter

caannie said:


> I noticed this on their listings today:
> 
> Taxes: Sales tax will be charged on all items shipped to AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DC, FL, GA, HI, IA, ID, IL, IN, KY, LA, MA, MD, ME, MI, MN, MS, NC, NE, ND, NJ, NM, NV, NY, OH, OK, PA, RI, SC, TN, TX, UT, VA, WA, WI and WV.


How are they allowed to charge sales tax on used items? I don’t that was double taxation? Am I missing something?


----------



## BeenBurned

CocoGlitter said:


> How are they allowed to charge sales tax on used items? I don’t that was double taxation? Am I missing something?


What people don't understand is that it's not FP, not Yoogi's, not ebay, not Amazon and not any other sites that are "charging" sales tax.

It the states who impose taxes and those states are requiring the online venues to collect sales taxes. After collecting it, the proceeds are forwarded to the buyer's state department of revenue.

As for the taxability of preowned items, they are taxable and as such, that's why consignment stores, thrift stores and online venues have to collect taxes.

As a buyer, you need to complain to the elected officials in your state if you don't like paying sales tax.


----------



## Kathleen37

Guys, is it possible to see the sold price on Fashionphile items? Just wanting to find out how much things are selling for?

Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> The lack of a mannequin is really starting to get to me. I know they list the dimensions, but sometimes you just have to see the bag on someone (or some person-shaped thing) to understand how the bag will hang. Has anybody inquired as to why they ditched the mannequin?


I saw it mentioned in a Q&A they did on Instagram. They said the photos that included the mannequin were taken several months ago (so likely returns, reselling items back, items they had previously photographed and had records of, etc.) and that newer items do not have it. They acknowledged it was gone but did not state a specific reason why and did not say if/when it would come back. I definitely find it helpful as a size reference. Their photos in general have declined as of late - I saw a Kelly bag get listed with maybe 6 pictures compared to the 15-20 that usually go up. Maybe short-staffed?


----------



## kemilia

Kathleen37 said:


> Guys, is it possible to see the sold price on Fashionphile items? Just wanting to find out how much things are selling for?
> 
> Thank you!


I don't think so.


----------



## amoorelv

I have sold with Fashionphile 4x and bought twice.  Was happy with my purchases and the buyback amount I received.  But if I had not sold with them would not have bought since their prices are over retail on certain LV and Chanel items and if you are patient you can snag the item online at a better price point or through the Chanel boutique.  I notice the less popular items are at a good price point.  But all of my experiences have been great with Fashionphile.


----------



## kemilia

I have written in the past saying I've had great experiences with FP but this just burns me: 

There was an item I was watching (waiting for a reduction since they no longer say when a discount will occur) and it was sold. Ok, that's the way it goes. 

Then I get a notification that it was back in stock (returned, obviously because it had distinct wear on it that I had noticed). The price is now higher than when I was watching it! And then when it was discounted a month or so later they are now discounting by 5%, not the old 10% then 20% and then 30%. 

5%? Really??


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> I normally send LV to Fashionphile, but I had a Chanel I was thinking about selling. I originally bought it from Yoogisloset. They gave me a buy back offer of about $800 less than what I paid. On the other hand Fashionphile has only one of the same bag (in this color) in not as good condition for sale on their site for $2995, with a buyback of $2087. So I was hoping they would offer me around $2,000 for it. I waited over a week and finally got an offer of $1,400! That's just rampant greed. I know they would list it for $3000!
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm waiting for them to ship a purchase AND pay me for an item they received Friday. Someone is on vacation this week. LOL


I've sold to them too, and purchased also but a few months ago I submitted an LV bag in great condition (I compared it to others they have on their site) and they offered me $250! Ok, but ... the cheapest same-style LV bag on their site goes for close to $800. I kept the bag and I'm using it again. I know they want to make a profit but that's just greed.


----------



## k5ml3k

kemilia said:


> I've sold to them too, and purchased also but a few months ago I submitted an LV bag in great condition (I compared it to others they have on their site) and they offered me $250! Ok, but ... the cheapest same-style LV bag on their site goes for close to $800. I kept the bag and I'm using it again. I know they want to make a profit but that's just greed.


100% agree! I feel like they’ve gotten so greedy. It’s a real shame. They were so great to buy from and sell to but now it’s just slim pickens and unpleasant.


----------



## onlyk

While their quotes maybe low or very low every now and then, from my experience to today, majority of FP quotes given to me are fair and much better than some other consignments (I only had sold Hermes, Chanel, LV to them though), girls, try summit your items again after 30 days, if their quotes are too low, you may also try other consignments or sell on your own, I had sold quite many of my items higher than any consignments prices too. It is easy to sell, just take pictures and list it on the price you like it to be sold.

I complain about FP sometimes too especially when the quotes were very low, but we need them to make money and buy from us, haha. it's a big shark but we need it, we may have to learn better on how to sell on our own too.


----------



## samfalstaff

onlyk said:


> While their quotes maybe low or very low every now and then, from my experience to today, majority of FP quotes given to me are fair and much better than some other consignments (I only had sold Hermes, Chanel, LV to them though), girls, try summit your items again after 30 days, if their quotes are too low, you may also try other consignments or sell on your own, I had sold quite many of my items higher than any consignments prices too. It is easy to sell, just take pictures and list it on the price you like it to be sold.
> 
> I complain about FP sometimes too especially when the quotes were very low, but we need them to make money and buy from us, haha. it's a big shark but we need it, we may have to learn better on how to sell on our own too.


Yep, I certainly do my fair share of complaining about them, but then I'm always back on their website looking at the new goodies! I wonder though if they will return to the old way of discounting once things return to normal.


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I saw it mentioned in a Q&A they did on Instagram. They said the photos that included the mannequin were taken several months ago (so likely returns, reselling items back, items they had previously photographed and had records of, etc.) and that newer items do not have it. They acknowledged it was gone but did not state a specific reason why and did not say if/when it would come back. I definitely find it helpful as a size reference. Their photos in general have declined as of late - I saw a Kelly bag get listed with maybe 6 pictures compared to the 15-20 that usually go up. *Maybe short-staffed?*


That would be my guess.


----------



## caannie

kemilia said:


> I've sold to them too, and purchased also but a few months ago I submitted an LV bag in great condition (I compared it to others they have on their site) and they offered me $250! Ok, but ... the cheapest same-style LV bag on their site goes for close to $800. I kept the bag and I'm using it again. I know they want to make a profit but that's just greed.


I submitted a Navy Blue GST with gold hardware in like new condition and got a $1400 quote. They have like 30 black ones, the newest listed for $3000+, but only one other blue one, and it has silver hardware and not as good condition. It's listed for $2995! I had some LV they paid a LOT for earlier in the month (like, almost too much) but after that their quotes have been just bad.


----------



## nicole0612

caannie said:


> I submitted a Navy Blue GST with gold hardware in like new condition and got a $1400 quote. They have like 30 black ones, the newest listed for $3000+, but only one other blue one, and it has silver hardware and not as good condition. It's listed for $2995! I had some LV they paid a LOT for earlier in the month (like, almost too much) but after that their quotes have been just bad.


My latest quote was about 50% of their listing price also. I waited 2 weeks, then sent them an email asking if I should resubmit (nudge). They came back with the quote today. $7500 for a Noir/black Hermes Kelly 25 with gold hardware. This is the easiest combo to sell and the cheapest one on their site now is $15,000. TRR offered me slightly over 2-3k more for my share. I also submitted a Hermes Accessory to both and TRR was 3-4 higher (3x higher for their buyout option).


----------



## onlyk

I'm not familiar with TRR, I thought they don't do buyout? and you will have to ship your item to them first before you can get a quote?


----------



## giligy

onlyk said:


> I'm not familiar with TRR, I thought they don't do buyout? and you will have to ship your item to them first before you can get a quote?



TRR does both buyout and consignment, but consignment is the more popular option and the one they recommend. It pays out more for you if it sells, and it's less risk for them I suppose (my guess for why they push for it). They give a quote before you send them the item for consignment though, as an indicator of what price they intend to list the item at, which determines your payout when it sells.


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> I'm not familiar with TRR, I thought they don't do buyout? and you will have to ship your item to them first before you can get a quote?


@giligy answered most of this, but in addition, if you live in certain cities and are consigning a high enough value (total over time or any specific item) you will be assigned a local representative who you text/call/email with photos and you will get a quote range back within a day, they will guarantee this quote and make sure the price is corrected if anything goes awry, also if the details of the listing are wrong (which is not uncommon, for example the wrong color name/leather name), so you don’t have to try to reach someone through customer service and wait. They take care of everything. I almost always ask to reduce the price of my items because it’s one less thing to have on my mind if it sells immediately, and with Fashionphile my experience is that I need to negotiate and wait to get approval before they will be “willing” to list my item for a lower price (sometimes I have to show them previously sold comps with item numbers before they agree). TRR also picks up items on the day, time and location of your choice if you have an assigned representative. I don’t want to get too off topic so feel free to send me a message if you want to know more. Each service definitely has positives and negatives. Fashionphile is usually my choice for branded fine jewelry and TRR for desirable handbags.


----------



## giligy

nicole0612 said:


> @giligy answered most of this, but in addition, if you live in certain cities and are consigning a high enough value (total over time or any specific item) you will be assigned a local representative who you text/call/email with photos and you will get a quote range back within a day, they will guarantee this quote and make sure the price is corrected if anything goes awry, also if the details of the listing are wrong (which is not uncommon, for example the wrong color name/leather name), so you don’t have to try to reach someone through customer service and wait. They take care of everything. I almost always ask to reduce the price of my items because it’s one less thing to have on my mind if it sells immediately, and with Fashionphile my experience is that I need to negotiate and wait to get approval before they will be “willing” to list my item for a lower price (sometimes I have to show them previously sold comps with item numbers before they agree). TRR also picks up items on the day, time and location of your choice if you have an assigned representative. I don’t want to get too off topic so feel free to send me a message if you want to know more. Each service definitely has positives and negatives. Fashionphile is usually my choice for branded fine jewelry and TRR for desirable handbags.



Oo this is new/useful intel for me as well! What is the general threshold to get that level of service? I am not super happy with the responsiveness of the rep I was assigned. I have to triple-text her to get a response. That being said, the initial turnaround to get a quote was within 24 hours. 

And when you talk about Fashionphile, you're referring to their consignment option right? For Fashionphile, I opt for direct buy. For TRR I opt for consignment.


----------



## onlyk

Extremely helpful! Thank you girls so much! @giligy @nicole0612


----------



## nicole0612

giligy said:


> Oo this is new/useful intel for me as well! What is the general threshold to get that level of service? I am not super happy with the responsiveness of the rep I was assigned. I have to triple-text her to get a response. That being said, the initial turnaround to get a quote was within 24 hours.
> 
> And when you talk about Fashionphile, you're referring to their consignment option right? For Fashionphile, I opt for direct buy. For TRR I opt for consignment.


I’m not totally sure; the highest tier is 10,000 per year.  I just started with them last year, but my first item was over 10,000, and you just need to maintain $10,000 per year. I don’t think they’re very strict with the amounts though, if they see that you have high end items, they will probably give you all the amenities of the top-tier. For fashionphile, I will do the buy out if it’s an option, but for some Hermès bags and some fine jewelry items above a certain price point they will only give me a consignment option.


----------



## klisseth

Hello everyone,
I placed an order on October 19th and package was shipped with 2 day delivery. It said out for delivery on October 23rd which was a Friday but never showed up, and tracking did not update. I waited the entire weekend for an update but nothing, so I called UPS today which is Monday and they said it might be lost. I contacted fashionphile and the representative just said she will have an investigation team member contact me within 48 hours. 
I asked her a few questions as to what is the next step and what will happen if indeed is lost. She could not give me an answer. 
So I would love to hear if any of you went through something like this and what did Fashionphile do to help you? Will I lose my money? Do they refund you? Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## rutabaga

My guess is UPS was running late on Friday and will attempt redelivery today or tomorrow. I had a package that allegedly shipped but never started moving and after 7 days the retailer (BR) refunded me. I also had a Jcrew UPS package that got lost/was stolen in transit and Jcrew refunded me as well. I wouldn't worry yet!


----------



## klisseth

Thank you!  I will wait this entire week and see if the package moves. I hope so!


----------



## caannie

k5ml3k said:


> 100% agree! I feel like they’ve gotten so greedy. It’s a real shame. They were so great to buy from and sell to but now it’s just slim pickens and unpleasant.


At this point their quotes are starting to seem almost vindictive. I had a couple of wallets I just submitted to see what I could get. One is a brand new LV wallet in a brand new color (date code is July 2020). Retail $965, IF it was available on the LV site. They're selling similar wallets for $500, but offered me $150! They offered more for my 10 year old used wallet than this. I mean, if they're going to say "F U" I'd prefer they just say it to my face. I recently purchased something from them and if it's not *pristine* when it arrives tomorrow I'm sending it back. I can be vindictive too.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

Fashionphile offered me 2500 for almost new Chanel beige classic flap (purchased in 2018) so I will never sell to them but
I love to buy from them , I never had any issue besides one thing I had to return and it went smoothly (I got my refund as soon as they received the bag back)


----------



## alyssamay_xx

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I find it really hard to commit to buying a preloved bag (specifically Hermes in my case)  just from pictures and descriptions.
> I live in the UK and most of the good resellers for Hermes are in the US and Japan which adds a hefty cost of shipping and duty (I got stung badly buying a Loewe from a US reseller-shipping and tax etc added about 40% to the cost )
> Even if the seller allowed returned I'd have to cover the shipping and insurance for that as well as effectively losing the cost of getting the bag in the first place so it could cost me at least £1000 ro end up with zilch


This is why I try to avoid purchasing from overseas unless it’s something I really want


----------



## BrandSnob

Yea, the real real does it too. Going forward I’m not buying anything preloved unless it’s a hard to get color new in box


----------



## caannie

alyssamay_xx said:


> Fashionphile offered me 2500 for almost new Chanel beige classic flap (purchased in 2018) so I will never sell to them but
> I love to buy from them , I never had any issue besides one thing I had to return and it went smoothly (I got my refund as soon as they received the bag back)


I think they have the newbie associates giving quotes on Mondays.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi,
I just came from browsing Fashionphile.  Am I out of touch or what ..  Is the demand that GREAT at consignment stores that secondhand items are way more expensive than brand new pieces?  A brand new twilly listed on Hermes.com is US$175 while the twilles eg Jungle Love are as high as $450?????    Hmmm...  I guess Fashionphile/consignment stores know that we customers are desperate ..


----------



## caannie

Yoogiscloset offered me double what Fashionphile did, btw.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

FPs packages are insured if I recall correctly! If it is lost they will refund you


----------



## ce_1992

I’m having a similar issue with a UPS package, but from Yoogi’s. Sent out on the 23 and scheduled for delivery tomorrow the 29th but hasn’t been scanned since the 24th. Don’t know what’s going on with UPS and am worried the package has gone missing. I contacted them asking for an update, expressed said concerns, and was basically just told by customer service to “stay positive”. We’ll see if any updates happen tonight.

I hope your package arrives, klisseth!


----------



## onlyk

Ever since they added sales tax, it cured me from being a shopaholic, I used to buy from them 2, 3 times a week, haven't bought anything yet since then.


----------



## samfalstaff

onlyk said:


> Ever since they added sales tax, it cured me from being a shopaholic, I used to buy from them 2, 3 times a week, haven't bought anything yet since then.


Sounds familiar. I remember the good old days when I didn't have to pay sales tax to yoogis. Last time I checked, I didn't have to pay any to AFF. Wonder if that has changed too.


----------



## onlyk

We shall start a community buying from each other without sales tax!


----------



## klisseth

alyssamay_xx said:


> FPs packages are insured if I recall correctly! If it is lost they will refund you


They already file a claim with UPS because it seems it really got lost in transit. Which is a bummer because I grabbed a deal for a beautiful YSL bag


----------



## caannie

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds familiar. I remember the good old days when I didn't have to pay sales tax to yoogis. Last time I checked, I didn't have to pay any to AFF. Wonder if that has changed too.


Yoogiscloset is the only one left I don't have to pay sales tax on... So far.


----------



## 880

giligy said:


> What is the general threshold to get that level of service? I am not super happy with the responsiveness of the rep I was assigned. I have to triple-text her to get a response.


I sent TRR some stuff a while back bc the reps made it so easy. I wasn’t super high end. Perhaps it’s the luck of the draw and you could just try someone else there?


----------



## giligy

880 said:


> I sent TRR some stuff a while back bc the reps made it so easy. I wasn’t super high end. Perhaps it’s the luck of the draw and you could just try someone else there?



Mine is so unresponsive. My quote is about to expire and I keep bumping her by email, text, and call every few days. I called TRR and they said you can't be reassigned once you're assigned


----------



## theprettymiss

Ive had a great experience with Fashionphile..they listed a 2019 Neverfull PM with pouch as “Very good” for below retail!

I snatched it up and when it arrived it was in pristine, like new condition, still came with the LV cards/sticker and dustbag.

They also quoted me $300 for the pouch but I ended up selling it for $340 on Mercari.

Overall Im super happy with my purchase. I saved a nice little chunk of money for a practically new bag


----------



## samfalstaff

giligy said:


> Mine is so unresponsive. My quote is about to expire and I keep bumping her by email, text, and call every few days. I called TRR and they said you can't be reassigned once you're assigned


That seems somewhat narrow-minded. Did you tell them you would take your business elsewhere?


----------



## giligy

samfalstaff said:


> That seems somewhat narrow-minded. Did you tell them you would take your business elsewhere?



I didn’t want to pull that card at first but i ended up pulling it (by telling giving Consignor Relations an ultimatum of 1) improve your service 2) reassign me or 3) I’ll go somewhere else) and I’m guessing she got a warning because she improved her responsiveness immediately. Finally got my shipping label (after trying to get one for a month) and shipped the handbag out this morning. I would not be surprised if I run into further issues or unresponsiveness down the road, but it’s a higher projected payout than the next best option by a good chunk.


----------



## caannie

I noticed today that Fashionphile has changed its buyback program. This might be old news (I didn't notice until now), but they now buy back items for up to a year. The payout is tiered based on how long you have had the item. 0-3 months is 75%, 4-6 months is 70% and up to a year is 65%.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I recently sent Fashionphile several high end designer bags. The transaction was handled extremely well
& perhaps my timing was right, but the payout was above what I expected & there were no issues.


----------



## bagshopr

bagshopr said:


> OMG I am terribly upset. Last night I ordered a bag and paid with my store credit, and used my debit card for the small remaining balance. Today I see that Fashionphile used my debit card for the entire amount and it has come out of my checking account. I emailed them first thing this morning- I hope they will straighten this out asap!!





bagshopr said:


> Fashionphile replied that there is no way to change the payment status on my bag since it has shipped. It figures they would ship it the minute I paid for it. I have to send it back, get a refund. wait for it to be relisted, and then I can buy it again. What a pain!! And I know that I indicated to use my site credit when I checked out. This is terrible customer service.


Updated: I am still terribly upset with Fashionphile. I was finally able to convince them to try to process my purchase correctly, using my store credit, and refund my bank account.  But I did not get notified that this had happened, so one morning I logged on and my store credit had vanished. Gulp! I called  customer service and they told me that the refund to my bank had been processed that morning. I breathed a premature sigh of relief. After 7 days of monitoring my bank account for the refund, today I called customer service again and they said that something had gone wrong with my refund and they were going to process it again today. Again, no notification. This has been a nightmare! The bag is sitting in its shipping box in my closet, I can't even look at it until all my money is where it belongs. I feel like I am being jerked around.


----------



## samfalstaff

bagshopr said:


> Updated: I am still terribly upset with Fashionphile. I was finally able to convince them to try to process my purchase correctly, using my store credit, and refund my bank account.  But I did not get notified that this had happened, so one morning I logged on and my store credit had vanished. Gulp! I called  customer service and they told me that the refund to my bank had been processed that morning. I breathed a premature sigh of relief. After 7 days of monitoring my bank account for the refund, today I called customer service again and they said that something had gone wrong with my refund and they were going to process it again today. Again, no notification. This has been a nightmare! The bag is sitting in its shipping box in my closet, I can't even look at it until all my money is where it belongs. I feel like I am being jerked around.


That's too bad. Buying a bag should be a fun experience, not an ordeal. I hope it all works out. I recently had a little "hiccup" with FP as well, but everything worked out even though the return was complicated (7 layaway payments and 5 sources of payment).


----------



## arcana

Do they still let you renegotiate pricing? A couple of months back I sent a reply to a quote and never got an answer.


----------



## caannie

bagshopr said:


> Updated: I am still terribly upset with Fashionphile. I was finally able to convince them to try to process my purchase correctly, using my store credit, and refund my bank account.  But I did not get notified that this had happened, so one morning I logged on and my store credit had vanished. Gulp! I called  customer service and they told me that the refund to my bank had been processed that morning. I breathed a premature sigh of relief. After 7 days of monitoring my bank account for the refund, today I called customer service again and they said that something had gone wrong with my refund and they were going to process it again today. Again, no notification. This has been a nightmare! The bag is sitting in its shipping box in my closet, I can't even look at it until all my money is where it belongs. I feel like I am being jerked around.


I'm sorry this has happened to you. My feeling is that Fashionphile has become less and less reliable. I'm beginning to believe they don't process anything on Mondays or Tuesdays. I'm awaiting a refund right now for a returned item that has been delivered. And I have been waiting for a quote on an Hermes item for a week now.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I noticed today that Fashionphile has changed its buyback program. This might be old news (I didn't notice until now), but they now buy back items for up to a year. The payout is tiered based on how long you have had the item. 0-3 months is 75%, 4-6 months is 70% and up to a year is 65%.


So its like renting it? not a bad idea if some seasonal pieces.


----------



## jill39

I am also waiting a long time for a quote.


----------



## caannie

jill39 said:


> I am also waiting a long time for a quote.


I finally sent message after waiting a week and they got back to me. I got a quote about a day later.


----------



## jill39

caannie said:


> I finally sent message after waiting a week and they got back to me. I got a quote about a day later.



I’ll send a message if I don’t get a response by tomorrow.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## HavPlenty

jill39 said:


> I’ll send a message if I don’t get a response by tomorrow.  Thanks for the info!


it took me about 2 weeks to get a quote. they have less staff due to covid-19.


----------



## muchstuff

It appears if you ask about your quote it motivates them because I’ve done it on two occasions and suddenly my quote was ready both times.


----------



## k5ml3k

If you take the Neiman Marcus credit with them when selling, do you guys know if you can use it to buy Chanel for the boutiques inside NM?


----------



## RT1

k5ml3k said:


> If you take the Neiman Marcus credit with them when selling, do you guys know if you can use it to buy Chanel for the boutiques inside NM?


You should be able to use it for anything inside a N/M store, including boutiques.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

caannie said:


> I noticed today that Fashionphile has changed its buyback program. This might be old news (I didn't notice until now), but they now buy back items for up to a year. The payout is tiered based on how long you have had the item. 0-3 months is 75%, 4-6 months is 70% and up to a year is 65%.





onlyk said:


> So its like renting it? not a bad idea if some seasonal pieces.



I thought about that too, but with high sales tax it's an expensive rental. I did a little math...

Say you buy a $1000 bag and pay 9% sales tax, so it comes out to $1090. After 3 months, you get a quote for $750 so your cost of rental is actually $340. You only get back ~69% of what you originally paid with sales tax.

But... if you choose to take it as Fashionphile credit, you get an extra 10% or total $825 back in credit. You actually end up getting ~75% of what you paid in total with sales tax.

Someone should turn this into an SAT question LOL.


----------



## k5ml3k

RT1 said:


> You should be able to use it for anything inside a N/M store, including boutiques.


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## onlyk

Bags & Bunnies said:


> I thought about that too, but with high sales tax it's an expensive rental. I did a little math...
> 
> Say you buy a $1000 bag and pay 9% sales tax, so it comes out to $1090. After 3 months, you get a quote for $750 so your cost of rental is actually $340. You only get back ~69% of what you originally paid with sales tax.
> 
> But... if you choose to take it as Fashionphile credit, you get an extra 10% or total $825 back in credit. You actually end up getting ~75% of what you paid in total with sales tax.
> 
> Someone should turn this into an SAT question LOL.


Great point! when buy back, the sales tax wasn't counted into the buy back price either.

I had thought of taking credit to get 10% off but the problem is, 1. we are talking about leaving $10,000 to $30,000 or more a year there, that's lots of money to leave somewhere without control nor any gain but to spend and committed to spend, on one company. 2. my second biggest issue of taking credit is I would be too eagerring to use it off then will end up buying something I otherwise wouldn't buy.
I would rather buy their stock if they have that option than taking credit.
So far, I haven't gone taking credit that route, can't say never but I rather not to.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> Great point! when buy back, the sales tax wasn't counted into the buy back price either.
> 
> I had thought of taking credit to get 10% off but the problem is, 1. we are talking about leaving $10,000 to $30,000 or more a year there, that's lots of money to leave somewhere without control nor any gain but to spend and committed to spend, on one company. 2. my second biggest issue of taking credit is I would be too eagerring to use it off then will end up buying something I otherwise wouldn't buy.
> I would rather buy their stock if they have that option than taking credit.
> So far, I haven't gone taking credit that route, can't say never but I rather noat to.


I've had the same concerns. While I would enjoy an extra 10%, in today's economic environment businesses are frequently failing. Fashionphile has gradually become slower and slower with quotes, payouts and shipping. I don't want to leave a bunch of store credit on a site that might go belly up.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

onlyk said:


> Great point! when buy back, the sales tax wasn't counted into the buy back price either.
> 
> I had thought of taking credit to get 10% off but the problem is, 1. we are talking about leaving $10,000 to $30,000 or more a year there, that's lots of money to leave somewhere without control nor any gain but to spend and committed to spend, on one company. 2. my second biggest issue of taking credit is I would be too eagerring to use it off then will end up buying something I otherwise wouldn't buy.
> I would rather buy their stock if they have that option than taking credit.
> So far, I haven't gone taking credit that route, can't say never but I rather not to.



I definitely consider the same things. I usually take credit unless I've accumulated too much of a balance. I definitely browse their website more when I have credit!


----------



## k5ml3k

Bags & Bunnies said:


> I definitely consider the same things. I usually take credit unless I've accumulated too much of a balance. I definitely browse their website more when I have credit!



Agree ...it's hard to pass up the additional 10% off specially since I usually get the highest quote from them. So unless I get a quote higher elsewhere, they suck me back in...argh


----------



## samfalstaff

caannie said:


> I've had the same concerns. While I would enjoy an extra 10%, in today's economic environment businesses are frequently failing. Fashionphile has gradually become slower and slower with quotes, payouts and shipping. I don't want to leave a bunch of store credit on a site that might go belly up.


That's a good point about store credit with FP. I've had the same amount of store credit with them for several months now. I just can't find anything I REALLY want on their site. Their inventory seems to have changed a bit. Whereas everyday I find something I really want on yoogis, rebag, AFF, etc. Now I wish I'd just taken the resale money and run.


----------



## giligy

Kathleen37 said:


> Guys, is it possible to see the sold price on Fashionphile items? Just wanting to find out how much things are selling for?
> 
> Thank you!



There is a hack for this. "Like" the sold item, then in your "following" tab, sort by price. Then the page will rank everything, sold and unsold, so you can see approximately how much things were.


----------



## Denverite

How have quotes from FASHIONPHILE been lately? I haven’t sold in a long time and just requested a quote and was surprised. I have an LV Christmas animation zippy (roller coaster) that’s never been used (still has plastic on the zipper), comes with box, dust bag, gift receipt etc. my quote was $450 which seems bananas to me. They have a few of the roller coaster mini pochette listed for $920!! What am I missing? Also I debated about the wallet for too long and missed out on the return window otherwise I’d just do that.


----------



## onlyk

Denverite said:


> How have quotes from FASHIONPHILE been lately? I haven’t sold in a long time and just requested a quote and was surprised. I have an LV Christmas animation zippy (roller coaster) that’s never been used (still has plastic on the zipper), comes with box, dust bag, gift receipt etc. my quote was $450 which seems bananas to me. They have a few of the roller coaster mini pochette listed for $920!! What am I missing? Also I debated about the wallet for too long and missed out on the return window otherwise I’d just do that.


from my very recent experience, right now they are on lower side range, not lowball, but lower range.


----------



## daisychainz

Denverite said:


> How have quotes from FASHIONPHILE been lately? I haven’t sold in a long time and just requested a quote and was surprised. I have an LV Christmas animation zippy (roller coaster) that’s never been used (still has plastic on the zipper), comes with box, dust bag, gift receipt etc. my quote was $450 which seems bananas to me. They have a few of the roller coaster mini pochette listed for $920!! What am I missing? Also I debated about the wallet for too long and missed out on the return window otherwise I’d just do that.


I submitted 4 things. 2 bags were 3 weeks ago (higher than I thought) and the 2 from last week were much lower than planned, one was way lowballed. I am trying to sell an item my bf bought me by mistake and a few other items. I thought this would be a good time to sell because of holidays coming up but maybe not!! And for heaven's sake, do they NEVER ever have a sale anymore? Like a coupon or some discount would be nice already!!!! I feel like it's been years since a discount amiright?!


----------



## samfalstaff

daisychainz said:


> I submitted 4 things. 2 bags were 3 weeks ago (higher than I thought) and the 2 from last week were much lower than planned, one was way lowballed. I am trying to sell an item my bf bought me by mistake and a few other items. I thought this would be a good time to sell because of holidays coming up but maybe not!! And for heaven's sake, do they NEVER ever have a sale anymore? Like a coupon or some discount would be nice already!!!! I feel like it's been years since a discount amiright?!


They usually have discounts closer to the holidays. If I remember correctly, they do 10% off sale items around Thanksgiving and then 10% off the remainder near Xmas.


----------



## onlyk

samfalstaff said:


> They usually have discounts closer to the holidays. If I remember correctly, they do 10% off sale items around Thanksgiving and then 10% off the remainder near Xmas.


haha, reminded me last time they had given out 10% discount on all sale item, and everyone was focusing on sale items in order to apply 10%, I was too for several days looking at sales but nothing too intriguing, then I happened to be refreshing the new arrivals which has no discount, then there SHE IS !!! I quickly grabbed her and gone within seconds! hahah, I probably wouldn't have the chance if wasn't everyone was looking at on sale items. Haven't seen anything beat that one so far


----------



## Denverite

onlyk said:


> from my very recent experience, right now they are on lower side range, not lowball, but lower range.





daisychainz said:


> I submitted 4 things. 2 bags were 3 weeks ago (higher than I thought) and the 2 from last week were much lower than planned, one was way lowballed. I am trying to sell an item my bf bought me by mistake and a few other items. I thought this would be a good time to sell because of holidays coming up but maybe not!! And for heaven's sake, do they NEVER ever have a sale anymore? Like a coupon or some discount would be nice already!!!! I feel like it's been years since a discount amiright?!



Thank you both! I thought now would be a good time to sell also but will just hold off or get quotes from other places. 

If I remember right there’s generally a 10% off for Black Friday but can’t remember if they did it last year or not!


----------



## onlyk

and tell you girls a real funny story, the other day, I was refreshing the page, and I saw an unbelievable item just popped up! OH MY GOD, my heart was pounding so fast I would died if I a had weak heart!

Grabbed her into the cart checking out, and to the last step, guess what!!! My card got declined!!! OH MY GOD, I was for sure I was going to lose this one!! Went grabbed another card, input the card numbers again, and my hands shaked so badly I was sure I was going to type the numbers wrong and I was 100% sure I was going to lose this one, there was no way I could get it...

I hit the last buttom summited order... 10 second pause.. my order was sucess! hah ha ha ha .. Couldn't believe it!

After I checked her out, there were two more people had her in their carts


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Thank you both! I thought now would be a good time to sell also but will just hold off or get quotes from other places.
> 
> If I remember right there’s generally a 10% off for Black Friday but can’t remember if they did it last year or not!


Pretty sure they did.


----------



## samfalstaff

onlyk said:


> and tell you girls a real funny story, the other day, I was refreshing the page, and I saw an unbelievable item just popped up! OH MY GOD, my heart was pounding so fast I would died if I a had weak heart!
> 
> Grabbed her into the cart checking out, and the last minute, guess what!!! My card got declined!!! OH MY GOD, I'm for sure I'm going to lose this one!! Went grabbed another card, input the card number again, and my hands shaked so badly I was sure I was going to type the numbers wrong and I was 100% sure I'm going to lose this one, there was no way I could get it...
> 
> I hit the last buttom summited order... 10 second pause.. my order was sucess! hah ha ha ha .. Couldn't believe it!


I've been through that too!


----------



## *MJ*

onlyk said:


> and tell you girls a real funny story, the other day, I was refreshing the page, and I saw an unbelievable item just popped up! OH MY GOD, my heart was pounding so fast I would died if I a had weak heart!
> 
> Grabbed her into the cart checking out, and to the last step, guess what!!! My card got declined!!! OH MY GOD, I was for sure I was going to lose this one!! Went grabbed another card, input the card numbers again, and my hands shaked so badly I was sure I was going to type the numbers wrong and I was 100% sure I was going to lose this one, there was no way I could get it...
> 
> I hit the last buttom summited order... 10 second pause.. my order was sucess! hah ha ha ha .. Couldn't believe it!
> 
> After I checked her out, there were two more people had her in their carts



That happened to me too with a VCA piece!! It was a Magic necklace I wanted badly, and a great deal...I couldn't check out fast enough!!! The item was in multiple carts...and I put in my CC and hit submit, then it just went back to the homepage...no confirmation or anything!! I figured I got kicked out somehow, so I went back to my cart, and it said my cart was empty!! I went back to the product page and it said sold! I was gutted...so out of desperation I decided to try and call them and see if it was indeed sold, and they said yes...TO ME!!! I was shocked and happy! Somehow I didn't get any confirmation on the site at all, but yet it did go through. 

I have to ask, what was your unbelievable item that you got?


----------



## giligy

onlyk said:


> and tell you girls a real funny story, the other day, I was refreshing the page, and I saw an unbelievable item just popped up! OH MY GOD, my heart was pounding so fast I would died if I a had weak heart!
> 
> Grabbed her into the cart checking out, and to the last step, guess what!!! My card got declined!!! OH MY GOD, I was for sure I was going to lose this one!! Went grabbed another card, input the card numbers again, and my hands shaked so badly I was sure I was going to type the numbers wrong and I was 100% sure I was going to lose this one, there was no way I could get it...
> 
> I hit the last buttom summited order... 10 second pause.. my order was sucess! hah ha ha ha .. Couldn't believe it!
> 
> After I checked her out, there were two more people had her in their carts



What was the item!! You can't tell us the story and not let us know!!!


----------



## onlyk

*MJ* said:


> I have to ask, what was your unbelievable item that you got?





giligy said:


> What was the item!! You can't tell us the story and not let us know!!!


I could tell you, but then I would have to... 
but I will leave a hint: it's an item everyone knows and everyone wants


----------



## caannie

Do y'all know any way to delete a credit card that you saved for purchases on their site? Whenever I buy anything a list of about 5 of my credit cards comes up under saved, every one of them expired. And I can't delete the old cards. They're useless to anyone trying to hack their site, but I'd still like them gone.


----------



## giligy

onlyk said:


> I could tell you, but then I would have to...
> but I will leave a hint: it's an item everyone knows and everyone wants



Chanel mermaid reissue or Chanel 19 in houndstooth.


----------



## onlyk

giligy said:


> Chanel mermaid reissue or Chanel 19 in houndstooth.


haha no


----------



## Annawakes

onlyk said:


> I could tell you, but then I would have to...
> but I will leave a hint: it's an item everyone knows and everyone wants


Nano speedy?  I feel like this can be a new game thread.  “Guess what @onlyk got!!”


----------



## onlyk

Annawakes said:


> Nano speedy?  I feel like this can be a new game thread.  “Guess what @onlyk got!!”


hahah nah, that won't get me that excited 

OK, I aren't going to say yes or no from now on otherwise someone will get it right eventually


----------



## HavPlenty

Denverite said:


> How have quotes from FASHIONPHILE been lately? I haven’t sold in a long time and just requested a quote and was surprised. I have an LV Christmas animation zippy (roller coaster) that’s never been used (still has plastic on the zipper), comes with box, dust bag, gift receipt etc. my quote was $450 which seems bananas to me. They have a few of the roller coaster mini pochette listed for $920!! What am I missing? Also I debated about the wallet for too long and missed out on the return window otherwise I’d just do that.


 The price that they quoted me for bag was more than what Yoogi's offered but still low. I did check the "sold" items on ebay and their quote was pretty much in line with the average sold price. Makes me sad that I spent so much on a bag that I hardly use, lol. But I'm gonna keep it.

On the flipside, I just received a bag from them that is in excellent condition. The price had just been reduced so I got a good deal.


----------



## k5ml3k

I want to sell a Grey My Lady Dior and they quoted me $2400...initially $2300. Do you guys consider this low ball? I just bought the medium Lady Dior so I wanted to sell this one but I didn't know if I should resubmit to get another quote or if this is "fair"? Thank you!


----------



## daisychainz

k5ml3k said:


> I want to sell a Grey My Lady Dior and they quoted me $2400...initially $2300. Do you guys consider this low ball? I just bought the medium Lady Dior so I wanted to sell this one but I didn't know if I should resubmit to get another quote or if this is "fair"? Thank you!


You mean you paid $2300 and they offered you $2400? I would take that. Dior doesn't usually do good on resale so if you can get more than you paid it's very fair. My opinion!!


----------



## MAGJES

girlhasbags said:


> Have you purchased from Ann‘s I am looking for an alternative to FP


I will NEVER ever deal with AFF again.


----------



## Annawakes

MAGJES said:


> I will NEVER ever deal with AFF again.


Can I ask what happened?  I’m thinking of consigning something with them.  I’ve only heard rave reviews, so I’m curious.


----------



## nicole0612

MAGJES said:


> I will NEVER ever deal with AFF again.


I would like to know also. I have a few items with them as well.


----------



## 1LV

MAGJES said:


> I will NEVER ever deal with AFF again.


Yikes.  I’ve never sold anything through them, but have made several purchases over the past few years. May I ask if your experience was recent?


----------



## k5ml3k

daisychainz said:


> You mean you paid $2300 and they offered you $2400? I would take that. Dior doesn't usually do good on resale so if you can get more than you paid it's very fair. My opinion!!



Sent it out. Thank you so much!


----------



## MAGJES

1LV said:


> Yikes.  I’ve never sold anything through them, but have made several purchases over the past few years. May I ask if your experience was recent?


Hi, yes - it was recent!
I’ve bought from them for years and recently consigned with them.  I have had no problems with my consignments. They were handled adequately. 
My problem was with a purchase / return. 
I can PM details. 


Annawakes said:


> Can I ask what happened?  I’m thinking of consigning something with them.  I’ve only heard rave reviews, so I’m curious.





nicole0612 said:


> I would like to know also. I have a few items with them as well.


----------



## k5ml3k

daisychainz said:


> You mean you paid $2300 and they offered you $2400? I would take that. Dior doesn't usually do good on resale so if you can get more than you paid it's very fair. My opinion!!



Sent it out last week. Thank you so much!


----------



## 1LV

MAGJES said:


> Hi, yes - it was recent!
> I’ve bought from them for years and recently consigned with them.  I have had no problems with my consignments. They were handled adequately.
> My problem was with a purchase / return.
> I can PM details.


I’m looking at something now, and thinking I can return it if not happy.  I’ve never made a return to AFF so I’m especially interested in your experience.


----------



## daisychainz

Did you buy something from the sale? Do you think it's a good sale or will they have something better? I put a few pieces in my cart yesterday morning but by last night I took them all out. I figured the discount wasn't *that* special and I didn't need the bags. I had my eye on an LV leather PM but I changed my mind. I still have one item in my cart (a YSL loulou) but I'm not even sure I want that.


----------



## Kathleen37

giligy said:


> There is a hack for this. "Like" the sold item, then in your "following" tab, sort by price. Then the page will rank everything, sold and unsold, so you can see approximately how much things were.



Thank you!!


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

daisychainz said:


> Did you buy something from the sale? Do you think it's a good sale or will they have something better? I put a few pieces in my cart yesterday morning but by last night I took them all out. I figured the discount wasn't *that* special and I didn't need the bags. I had my eye on an LV leather PM but I changed my mind. I still have one item in my cart (a YSL loulou) but I'm not even sure I want that.



Same. I bought something and then hit cancel on the order. I think they've been raising the listed prices the last few weeks in preparation for this "sale"


----------



## k5ml3k

Bags & Bunnies said:


> Same. I bought something and then hit cancel on the order. I think they've been raising the listed prices the last few weeks in preparation for this "sale"



Same. I thought it would be a better sale since it’s the “biggest sale” of the year. I considered staying up and everything but as of right now, nothing purchased. Even with the sale, I almost would rather go to the boutique bc of the super inflated prices. I’m still hoping that something comes up that I feel would be worth it bc I have store credit burning in my pocket, lol.


----------



## giligy

Bags & Bunnies said:


> Same. I bought something and then hit cancel on the order. I think they've been raising the listed prices the last few weeks in preparation for this "sale"





k5ml3k said:


> Same. I thought it would be a better sale since it’s the “biggest sale” of the year. I considered staying up and everything but as of right now, nothing purchased. Even with the sale, I almost would rather go to the boutique bc of the super inflated prices. I’m still hoping that something comes up that I feel would be worth it bc I have store credit burning in my pocket, lol.



I actually hate so much when retailers do this...


----------



## girlhasbags

MAGJES said:


> I will NEVER ever deal with AFF again.


What happened?


----------



## girlhasbags

1LV said:


> Yikes.  I’ve never sold anything through them, but have made several purchases over the past few years. May I ask if your experience was recent?


How were your purchases? I just got mine everything went fine


----------



## girlhasbags

MAGJES said:


> Hi, yes - it was recent!
> I’ve bought from them for years and recently consigned with them.  I have had no problems with my consignments. They were handled adequately.
> My problem was with a purchase / return.
> I can PM details.


Please PM me as well. I'd like to know.


----------



## 1LV

girlhasbags said:


> How were your purchases? I just got mine everything went fine


I’ve been very satisfied with all of my puchases.


----------



## CanPan

Just received a quote for a 2016 Alma BB Amarante in great condition for $900. I'm learning they don't hold their value well but wonder if that offer is too low. Anyone with experience selling their Alma BB? I have it listed on Ebay as well and the only offer I got was for $500. 

I am trying to pay off another bag I purchased prematurely but it was a Game On bag so I had to move fast. So I was planning to use the buyout money for that. Is $900 reasonable? 

TIA!


----------



## eileeng13

So, I need an opinion here.  My friend and I own the same bag.  It's an LV Nice Mini.  Both are new - same date code.  When they got back to her, they offered 740 and they offered me 1350.  Is this normal?  Something just seems really strange about this since it is the same bag.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## onlyk

CanPan said:


> Just received a quote for a 2016 Alma BB Amarante in great condition for $900. I'm learning they don't hold their value well but wonder if that offer is too low. Anyone with experience selling their Alma BB? I have it listed on Ebay as well and the only offer I got was for $500.
> 
> I am trying to pay off another bag I purchased prematurely but it was a Game On bag so I had to move fast. So I was planning to use the buyout money for that. Is $900 reasonable?
> 
> TIA!


Yes, it is very reasonable. It is not Alma BB doesn't hold value it's the vernis Alma doesn't hold value, you are lucky it's a good color at least. If you want money in hand now, I'd say sell, if you are not in a rush, then you may list on your own selling anywhere between $1,295 to $1,695, but I think $900 in hand is very reasonable.


----------



## onlyk

eileeng13 said:


> So, I need an opinion here.  My friend and I own the same bag.  It's an LV Nice Mini.  Both are new - same date code.  When they got back to her, they offered 740 and they offered me 1350.  Is this normal?  Something just seems really strange about this since it is the same bag.  Thanks in advance.


You just lucked out, I suspect they often lowball several and give out 1 or 2 higher offers if they received several items of the same style at the same time period, of course some other facts may play out, such as pictures presented; words described; how desperate or inexperienced you sounds like, or they just want to give a newbie a good experience, who knows.


----------



## CanPan

onlyk said:


> Yes, it is very reasonable. It is not Alma BB doesn't hold value it's the vernis Alma doesn't hold value, you are lucky it's a good color at least. If you want money in hand now, I'd say sell, if you are not in a rush, then you may list on your own selling anywhere between $1,295 to $1,695, but I think $900 in hand is very reasonable.


Thank you for your detailed response. I am in a bit of rush to sell so I will most likely settle on the $900 offer and be done. I haven't worn the purse in a couple of years so $900 to pay off my credit card is better than paying any interest and way better than the dust it collects sitting on my shelf. 

And the person who offered me $500 after I very politely said no had the nerve to ask me why not? She sent another email after that when I didn't respond but I refuse to check it because I don't want to get mad.


----------



## onlyk

CanPan said:


> Thank you for your detailed response. I am in a bit of rush to sell so I will most likely settle on the $900 offer and be done. I haven't worn the purse in a couple of years so $900 to pay off my credit card is better than paying any interest and way better than the dust it collects sitting on my shelf.
> 
> And the person who offered me $500 after I very politely said no had the nerve to ask me why not? She sent another email after that when I didn't respond but I refuse to check it because I don't want to get mad.


Yeah, that was quite mean that person did that. If Fashionphile offered you $900 I would assume your bag must be in excellent condition. I would ignore that person as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

CanPan said:


> Thank you for your detailed response. I am in a bit of rush to sell so I will most likely settle on the $900 offer and be done. I haven't worn the purse in a couple of years so $900 to pay off my credit card is better than paying any interest and way better than the dust it collects sitting on my shelf.
> 
> And the person who offered me $500 after I very politely said no had the nerve to ask me why not? She sent another email after that when I didn't respond but I refuse to check it because I don't want to get mad.


Put that buyer on your BBL: 


			https://www.ebay.com/bmgt/BuyerBlock?&hm=vo.rp73%28%3F310%60%3Eb&hc=1&guest=1


----------



## CanPan

BeenBurned said:


> Put that buyer on your BBL:
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/bmgt/BuyerBlock?&hm=vo.rp73%28%3F310%60%3Eb&hc=1&guest=1


Thank you for the link! Adding her and one other. I didn't know such a thing existed and I've been a Ebayer for a few years.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

eileeng13 said:


> So, I need an opinion here.  My friend and I own the same bag.  It's an LV Nice Mini.  Both are new - same date code.  When they got back to her, they offered 740 and they offered me 1350.  Is this normal?  Something just seems really strange about this since it is the same bag.  Thanks in advance.



I've had the similar fluctuation when I submit the same bag at different times in the same year. I guess it could depend on their stock and how many people are submitting the same item at that time. OR it could just be people doing quotes and individual biases??


----------



## caannie

Bags & Bunnies said:


> I've had the similar fluctuation when I submit the same bag at different times in the same year. I guess it could depend on their stock and how many people are submitting the same item at that time. OR it could just be people doing quotes and individual biases??


Supposedly it's based on an algorithm of previous sale prices, stock, and how fast an item sells, but I'm leaning more towards individual bias of the person doing the quotes. In October I got reasonable quotes. In November they were insulting. I just submitted some items recently and they were good again. I submit to both Yoogiscloset and Fashionphile and whoever gives the best quote wins. Yoogiscloset is always consistent, so it helps me gear Fashionphile's responses.

Also I don't think their algorithm is very accurate. For example, they currently have a glut of LV Felicie bags, chains and inserts for sale higher than retail because they bought too many of them. I watch their for sale items and notice when the price of a certain style is out of line with other sales sites.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Supposedly it's based on an algorithm of previous sale prices, stock, and how fast an item sells, but I'm leaning more towards individual bias of the person doing the quotes. In October I got reasonable quotes. In November they were insulting. I just submitted some items recently and they were good again. I submit to both Yoogiscloset and Fashionphile and whoever gives the best quote wins. Yoogiscloset is always consistent, so it helps me gear Fashionphile's responses.
> 
> Also I don't think their algorithm is very accurate. For example, they currently have a glut of LV Felicie bags, chains and inserts for sale higher than retail because they bought too many of them. I watch their for sale items and notice when the price of a certain style is out of line with other sales sites.


They pay little for each of these inserts, chains, they can afford to buy tons of them and sit on, those items will not expire and hard to get replacement from the store, most of them eventually will sell and they make really good profits. And there are lots of fake inserts and chains in the market, some of the fakes are really good, I think people knowing that will buy from reputable resellers instead of someone has no reviews even if they sell these inserts chains cheaper. I think the prices Fashionphile listed on these inserts and chains are well calulated.

and I agree with you some prices are out of line compare to other sites.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> They pay little for each of these inserts, chains, they can afford to buy tons of them and sit on, those items will not expire and hard to get replacement from the store, most of them eventually will sell and they make really good profits. And there are lots of fake inserts and chains in the market, some of the fakes are really good, I think people knowing that will buy from reputable resellers instead of someone has no reviews even if they sell these inserts chains cheaper. I think the prices Fashionphile listed on these inserts and chains are well calulated.
> 
> and I agree with you some prices are out of line compare to other sites.


I know what you mean. It's just I bought a Felicie direct from LV for $1161 (including tax). They "deconstruct" them and sell the chain for $325, the inserts for $250 each and the bags without chains for $750!


----------



## CM SF

I went to submit a quote and received a message saying my account has been suspended from buying and selling. I have no idea why, I just received payment for items yesterday and mailed out more items today.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## onlyk

CM SF said:


> I went to submit a quote and received a message saying my account has been suspended from buying and selling. I have no idea why, I just received payment for items yesterday and mailed out more items today.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


WOW, never heard of that! was the email sent from Fashionphile? or when you were on their website?


----------



## onlyk

CM SF said:


> I went to submit a quote and received a message saying my account has been suspended from buying and selling. I have no idea why, I just received payment for items yesterday and mailed out more items today.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


I went took a quick look of their terms in suspending account, the only thing I can think of is if you had sold them inauthentic items? but mistake could happen, I don't think they would suspend account just because an inauthentic item a seller sent in.

if not then, have you opened credit dispute with them?


----------



## CM SF

onlyk said:


> WOW, never heard of that! was the email sent from Fashionphile? or when you were on their website?


When I went to submit a quote this comes up!

View attachment 4937806


----------



## CM SF

onlyk said:


> I went took a quick look of their terms in suspending account, the only thing I can think of is if you had sold them inauthentic items? but mistake could happen, I don't think they would suspend account just because an inauthentic item a seller sent in.
> 
> if not then, have you opened credit dispute with them?



I saw the same thing in the terms. The strange thing is that they just paid me for a couple items on 12/23 so I am hoping it’s just a mistake since I mailed out 3 more items yesterday!

I will have to wait until Monday to find out.


----------



## onlyk

CM SF said:


> When I went to submit a quote this comes up!
> 
> View attachment 4937806


The picture didn't come up could you reupload it?


----------



## caannie

I've never heard of that either! I've heard of them suspending buying privledges if you have too many returns. It's probably a website glitch?


----------



## BeenBurned

CM SF said:


> When I went to submit a quote this comes up!
> 
> View attachment 4937806





onlyk said:


> The picture didn't come up could you reupload it?


That's weird because I saw it earlier. She must have removed it. 

It said something about being suspended from buying or selling and f you think you received the message in error to contact them.


----------



## nicole0612

BeenBurned said:


> That's weird because I saw it earlier. She must have removed it.
> 
> It said something about being suspended from buying or selling and f you think you received the message in error to contact them.


A guess - when I edit the text of a post my photos become this weird unreadable link also, so perhaps this is what happened?


----------



## Bubach

Hi ladies,

I have never bought anything from Fashionphile and I'm about to make my first transaction. They currently have two listings of the same handbag that I am interested in, and based on the photos they've provided, both bags may have some faint scratches. So my plan is to buy both, keep the one which is in better condition (and have it authenticated of course) and return the other one. Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?

Thanks!


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have never bought anything from Fashionphile and I'm about to make my first transaction. They currently have two listings of the same handbag that I am interested in, and based on the photos they've provided, both bags may have some faint scratches. So my plan is to buy both, keep the one which is in better condition (and have it authenticated of course) and return the other one. Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?
> 
> Thanks!



No issues if you have no previous purchase history. Their return penalty only kicks in if you purchase more than 10 bags in 6 months and your return is above 70%. I know because I got a warning when I got too close to the 70% and had to hit pause on my purchases...


----------



## girlhasbags

Bags & Bunnies said:


> No issues if you have no previous purchase history. Their return penalty only kicks in if you purchase more than 10 bags in 6 months and your return is above 70%. I know because I got a warning when I got too close to the 70% and had to hit pause on my purchases...


When did this start? What is the penalty? Wow


----------



## girlhasbags

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have never bought anything from Fashionphile and I'm about to make my first transaction. They currently have two listings of the same handbag that I am interested in, and based on the photos they've provided, both bags may have some faint scratches. So my plan is to buy both, keep the one which is in better condition (and have it authenticated of course) and return the other one. Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?
> 
> Thanks!


You could also call and they will go over both with you. They will also send pictures. That would help you’re return history


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have never bought anything from Fashionphile and I'm about to make my first transaction. They currently have two listings of the same handbag that I am interested in, and based on the photos they've provided, both bags may have some faint scratches. So my plan is to buy both, keep the one which is in better condition (and have it authenticated of course) and return the other one. Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?
> 
> Thanks!


Is there a price difference between the two bags? 

If one is more expensive than the other, they might be suspicious that you'll keep the more expensive (and probably slightly better condition one) and return the other as the higher priced one, i.e., a switch.


----------



## caannie

pranay555 said:


> What is 1099 NEC?





BeenBurned said:


> Is there a price difference between the two bags?
> 
> If one is more expensive than the other, they might be suspicious that you'll keep the more expensive (and probably slightly better condition one) and return the other as the higher priced one, i.e., a switch.


That's a very valid point. Keep in mind they tag each bag and if you remove the tags you will not get a full refund. So they will know which bag is being returned. Frankly, I don't like the idea of buying both to return one. It's really an abuse of their system.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> That's a very valid point. Keep in mind they tag each bag and if you remove the tags you will not get a full refund. So they will know which bag is being returned. Frankly, I don't like the idea of buying both to return one. It's really an* abuse of their system*.


I guess I don't see how this is an abuse of their system, if I were in their brick & mortar store I would be checking them both out side by side (assuming they are both in the same store). They do sell bags over the retail price (depending on the designer) so they make some $$ there. 

What I feel is an abuse is when an item sells and then is returned (or whatever) and I get an email saying "XXX is back in stock" and it now costs more than when it originally sold. It's their store and I realize they can do what they want but that recently happened with an item that I was interested in (unusual item with specific worn spots). I didn't buy it--not paying an extra 50 or  60 bucks for something that was sold, maybe used, and then returned.

FP has changed since partnering up NM, imo.


----------



## Bubach

BeenBurned said:


> Is there a price difference between the two bags?
> 
> If one is more expensive than the other, they might be suspicious that you'll keep the more expensive (and probably slightly better condition one) and return the other as the higher priced one, i.e., a switch.





caannie said:


> That's a very valid point. Keep in mind they tag each bag and if you remove the tags you will not get a full refund. So they will know which bag is being returned. Frankly, I don't like the idea of buying both to return one. It's really an abuse of their system.



Thanks for the input. 
Just for the clarification, I do not plan to do any switch between the bags (and yes, they is a difference in price) I just want to keep the one that is in a better shape (as both seem to show signs of wear). Bags are made of black leather and therefore the photographs are really limited in the level of detail they provide. 

I did something similar before on Realreal (with designer costume jewelry) but I had the purchase history and there was never a problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have never bought anything from Fashionphile and I'm about to make my first transaction. They currently have two listings of the same handbag that I am interested in, and based on the photos they've provided, both bags may have some faint scratches. So my plan is to buy both, keep the one which is in better condition (and have it authenticated of course) and return the other one. Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?
> 
> Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> Is there a price difference between the two bags?
> 
> If one is more expensive than the other, they might be suspicious that you'll keep the more expensive (and probably slightly better condition one) and return the other as the higher priced one, i.e., a switch.





caannie said:


> That's a very valid point. Keep in mind they tag each bag and if you remove the tags you will not get a full refund. So they will know which bag is being returned. Frankly, I don't like the idea of buying both to return one. It's really an abuse of their system.





Bubach said:


> Thanks for the input.
> Just for the clarification, I do not plan to do any switch between the bags (and yes, they is a difference in price) I just want to keep the one that is in a better shape (as both seem to show signs of wear). Bags are made of black leather and therefore the photographs are really limited in the level of detail they provide.
> 
> I did something similar before on Realreal (with designer costume jewelry) but I had the purchase history and there was never a problem.


I think you misunderstood my post. I certainly wasn't assuming or implying that you would do a switch but I was playing devil's advocate and trying to show what it could look like to Fashionphile. 

Keep in mind that she doesn't know you and in this case, hasn't even ever done business with you so as a complete stranger to her, your purchase of 2 identical bags might raise suspicions. 

Your question asked, "_Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?_" So I was pointing out why there could be red flags.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

girlhasbags said:


> When did this start? What is the penalty? Wow



The penalty is 10% of sales price. Not sure when it started but it's spelled out in their giant terms & conditions page that no one ever reads.

I think the penalty is fair to keep true abusers off their platform. However, I think it's totally reasonable to buy two bags with the intention of keeping one. Another path you can take is calling or emailing their customer service. They're super nice and will walk you through the item description and follow up with detailed photos you ask for. I tried it out when the item description said "rip in lining" but I couldn't tell where or how big.


----------



## Bubach

BeenBurned said:


> I think you misunderstood my post. I certainly wasn't assuming or implying that you would do a switch but I was playing devil's advocate and trying to show what it could look like to Fashionphile.
> 
> Keep in mind that she doesn't know you and in this case, hasn't even ever done business with you so as a complete stranger to her, your purchase of 2 identical bags might raise suspicions.
> 
> Your question asked, "_Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?_" So I was pointing out why there could be red flags.



I've understood you perfectly and thanks for pointing this up . This is exactly why I've posted this question as I would not like to be flagged on their system and end up with no bag. I just wanted to be extra clear for anybody reading this forum that I'm not trying to do anything shady.


----------



## Bubach

Bags & Bunnies said:


> Another path you can take is calling or emailing their customer service. They're super nice and will walk you through the item description and follow up with detailed photos you ask for. I tried it out when the item description said "rip in lining" but I couldn't tell where or how big.



This is a great advice. Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have never bought anything from Fashionphile and I'm about to make my first transaction. They currently have two listings of the same handbag that I am interested in, and based on the photos they've provided, both bags may have some faint scratches. So my plan is to buy both, keep the one which is in better condition (and have it authenticated of course) and return the other one. Do you think there would be any issue with that? Could that raise any red flags as I don't have any order history with them at the moment?
> 
> Thanks!





Bags & Bunnies said:


> The penalty is 10% of sales price. Not sure when it started but it's spelled out in their giant terms & conditions page that no one ever reads.
> 
> I think the penalty is fair to keep true abusers off their platform. However, I think it's totally reasonable to buy two bags with the intention of keeping one. Another path you can take is calling or emailing their customer service. They're super nice and will walk you through the item description and follow up with detailed photos you ask for. I tried it out when the item description said "rip in lining" but I couldn't tell where or how big.


I agree with respect to their customer service. I once called them about a bag that was listed as having "pet odor". They were very nice about it and actually pulled the bag out and smelled it. (Well, they told me they did.) This happened many years ago so they might not be as responsive these days. Not sure if this is still the case, but the last time I checked (maybe 2 months ago) the wait time to talk to a live person was over an hour. I've had better luck just emailing them. They get back to you in 1-2 days.


----------



## girlhasbags

samfalstaff said:


> I agree with respect to their customer service. I once called them about a bag that was listed as having "pet odor". They were very nice about it and actually pulled the bag out and smelled it. (Well, they told me they did.) This happened many years ago so they might not be as responsive these days. Not sure if this is still the case, but the last time I checked (maybe 2 months ago) the wait time to talk to a live person was over an hour. I've had better luck just emailing them. They get back to you in 1-2 days.


I do it all the time and it usually works out. That way you don’t have to pay for both


----------



## Hatfield1313

Has anyone had experience with sending multiple items to FP and getting confirmation of only some items? I sent them two bags and two Tiffany charms and received confirmation they received the bags. I called and she said give it a couple days as the charms might not be checked in yet. This is only my third time selling to them, the last time the confirmation email had everything listed and the time before I dropped off in person. What happens if the charms are lost? TIA


----------



## caannie

Hatfield1313 said:


> Has anyone had experience with sending multiple items to FP and getting confirmation of only some items? I sent them two bags and two Tiffany charms and received confirmation they received the bags. I called and she said give it a couple days as the charms might not be checked in yet. This is only my third time selling to them, the last time the confirmation email had everything listed and the time before I dropped off in person. What happens if the charms are lost? TIA


I'm assuming they were all in the same shipping box with the product list they give you to print out? Were the charms in separate boxes so they wouldn't get lost in the shipping box? More than likely they just haven't been checked in yet because jewelry and bags probably go to different areas. I have had an item lost one time. When I called they said there was a note that they didn't find the item in the box on my account. Eventually they did find it but they paid me for it anyway. if you called and there's no note on your account that the other two items aren't in there then  they just haven't checked them in yet.


----------



## 444faith

CM SF said:


> I went to submit a quote and received a message saying my account has been suspended from buying and selling. I have no idea why, I just received payment for items yesterday and mailed out more items today.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Hatfield1313

caannie said:


> I'm assuming they were all in the same shipping box with the product list they give you to print out? Were the charms in separate boxes so they wouldn't get lost in the shipping box? More than likely they just haven't been checked in yet because jewelry and bags probably go to different areas. I have had an item lost one time. When I called they said there was a note that they didn't find the item in the box on my account. Eventually they did find it but they paid me for it anyway. if you called and there's no note on your account that the other two items aren't in there then  they just haven't checked them in yet.


Yeah it was all in the same box but the charms were in a white envelope and I wrote Tiffany charms on it. When I called the girl said she’d notate that so they could keep an eye out. You’re probably right about going to different departments.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hatfield1313 said:


> Has anyone had experience with sending multiple items to FP and getting confirmation of only some items? I sent them two bags and two Tiffany charms and received confirmation they received the bags. I called and she said give it a couple days as the charms might not be checked in yet. This is only my third time selling to them, the last time the confirmation email had everything listed and the time before I dropped off in person. What happens if the charms are lost? TIA


Yes. This has happened to me. I sent in two boxes of stuff (each containing about 3-4 items). I only received notification that they had received 2 of the items, but I got paid for everything. This was about 3 months ago.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hatfield1313 said:


> Has anyone had experience with sending multiple items to FP and getting confirmation of only some items? I sent them two bags and two Tiffany charms and received confirmation they received the bags. I called and she said give it a couple days as the charms might not be checked in yet. This is only my third time selling to them, the last time the confirmation email had everything listed and the time before I dropped off in person. What happens if the charms are lost? TIA


Yes, all the time. I send 4 or 5 and get an email they received 2 or 3. It's always been like that for me - my emails rarely show all the items I send in at once, sometimes a few days later I will be told the others arrived.


----------



## caannie

Hatfield1313 said:


> Yeah it was all in the same box but the charms were in a white envelope and I wrote Tiffany charms on it. When I called the girl said she’d notate that so they could keep an eye out. You’re probably right about going to different departments.


Keep an eye on your seller dashboard on Fashionphile's site. A lot of times it'll show the items have been checked in even if you didn't get an email confirming it. You may find that they're already there.


----------



## LemonDrop

Can I reserve an item on FP, then sell something and apply those funds to the item that I put on reserve? I basically want to sell something and use the funds as trade to get the item I want. But I don't want to chance the item I want selling.


----------



## opensesame

I happen to live pretty close to Fashionphile HQ and sold some items to them. The buyout price was 30% of the retail value for unused, designer, but rather uncommon, diamond pave rings. I assume the buyout price would be much higher for items such as Cartier love bracelet. 

The facility itself is surprisingly nice and staff were very welcoming. Everyone wore masks and gloves when handling the goods. I brought in my items in person and got paid in 30min. If you are in SoCal, I think it might be worth the trip to take a look at their bags/drop off bags.


----------



## kemilia

opensesame said:


> I happen to live pretty close to Fashionphile HQ and sold some items to them. The buyout price was 30% of the retail value for unused, designer, but rather uncommon, diamond pave rings. I assume the buyout price would be much higher for items such as Cartier love bracelet.
> 
> The facility itself is surprisingly nice and staff were very welcoming. Everyone wore masks and gloves when handling the goods. I brought in my items in person and got paid in 30min. If you are in SoCal, I think it might be worth the trip to take a look at their bags/drop off bags.


2 things--I wish I lived close to there (I'm up in the Chicago-land area) so I could shop and browse there and the other thing--I'm glad that I don't 'cause I would be totally BROKE from the shopping!

But thanks for the info, I've always wondered what the brick/mortar shop was like. And maybe I will get there some day.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Super disheartened today by my recent FP purchase  They showed a Chanel in excellent condition and I spent a few days looking over the pictures very carefully before purchasing - it looked perfect. So, it arrives and there is a very obvious tear to the corner leather. I compared the picture to the bag and it's not something they would have neglected to photograph, they photographed a perfect corner and the corner I have is torn. They are closed today so I can't report it to them by phone, but it's upsetting.  I suspect they recycled the picture from a previous purchase or return and didn't bother to note the condition it came back to them in. I've watched them slowly decline over the past year or so and this is just another issue ... it's a bummer. I don't really want to return it since it was a super limited bag but I'm stuck with an issue if I keep it.


----------



## opensesame

kemilia said:


> 2 things--I wish I lived close to there (I'm up in the Chicago-land area) so I could shop and browse there and the other thing--I'm glad that I don't 'cause I would be totally BROKE from the shopping!
> 
> But thanks for the info, I've always wondered what the brick/mortar shop was like. And maybe I will get there some day.



I see I see. I feel pretty lucky because I don‘t have to ship in the handbags or jewleries. I sure wouldn’t feel that comfortable shipping Birkin without full insurance. It’s definitely worth a trip since you get to inspect the items. The potential buyers wear gloves and handle the items with care too.


----------



## BeenBurned

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I compared the picture to the bag and it's not something they would have neglected to photograph, they photographed a perfect corner and the corner I have is torn.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I suspect they recycled the picture from a previous purchase or return and didn't bother to note the condition it came back to them in.


IMO, a reputable seller of pre-owned items should NEVER recycle pictures, whether from a return or from a similar/same style item. Fashionphile should know better.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Super disheartened today by my recent FP purchase  They showed a Chanel in excellent condition and I spent a few days looking over the pictures very carefully before purchasing - it looked perfect. So, it arrives and there is a very obvious tear to the corner leather. I compared the picture to the bag and it's not something they would have neglected to photograph, they photographed a perfect corner and the corner I have is torn. They are closed today so I can't report it to them by phone, but it's upsetting.  I suspect they recycled the picture from a previous purchase or return and didn't bother to note the condition it came back to them in. I've watched them slowly decline over the past year or so and this is just another issue ... it's a bummer. I don't really want to return it since it was a super limited bag but I'm stuck with an issue if I keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4960135
> View attachment 4960138


I had bought a bag from them and it advertised came with box, so I bought it even it was a high price, received no box, called and they said the box was torn so they discarded it and I could return it if box is important to me. Yup, box is important to me! Otherwise why would I paid that high price compare to other bags in the similar condition for $100 or $200 less. I didn't return though because 1. I typically don't like to return unless it's absolutely necessary as I'm selling my items too so I know it's not easy to be a reseller; 2, I have been selling to them and they having been paying me decent prices; 3, It was the first time it happened maybe it was true of what they said, but next time I am going to call them and verifying accessories too - thought I didn't have to do that. Not happy about that purchase even I decided not to return.

Yoogi is tricky but they have been good with what they promised, one time I bought a bag advertised came with dust bag but pictures didn't show the dust bag so I called and they verified they made mistake in the listing it indeed didn't come with a dust bag but they pulled a dust bag from their stock and gave it to me for the purchase.


----------



## MAGJES

onlyk said:


> I had bought a bag from them and it advertised came with box, so I bought it even it was a high price, received no box, called and they said the box was torn so they discarded it and I could return it if box is important to me. Yup, box is important to me! Otherwise why would I paid that high price compare to other bags in the similar condition for $100 or $200 less. I didn't return though because 1. I typically don't like to return unless it's absolutely necessary as I'm selling my items too so I know it's not easy to be a reseller; 2, I have been selling to them and they having been paying me decent prices; 3, It was the first time it happened maybe it was true of what they said, but next time I am going to call them and verifying accessories too - thought I didn't have to do that. Not happy about that purchase even I decided not to return.
> 
> Yoogi is tricky but they have been good with what they promised, one time I bought a bag advertised came with dust bag but pictures didn't show the dust bag so I called and they verified they made mistake in the listing it indeed didn't come with a dust bag but they pulled a dust bag from their stock and gave it to me for the purchase.


The exact thing happened to me as well with Fashionphile. I purchased a Chanel WITH box, chose this one over another BECAUSE of the box and paid more. THen....no box. I called.....was told the same thing. I could return. No apology. They should either 1. Refund $ for the missing box or 2. Notify you when they “throw away the box” to make sure you do not want to cancel the sale since it is no longer as described. I ended up keeping mine as well but lost some level of trust.


----------



## opensesame

onlyk said:


> I had bought a bag from them and it advertised came with box, so I bought it even it was a high price, received no box, called and they said the box was torn so they discarded it and I could return it if box is important to me. Yup, box is important to me! Otherwise why would I paid that high price compare to other bags in the similar condition for $100 or $200 less. I didn't return though because 1. I typically don't like to return unless it's absolutely necessary as I'm selling my items too so I know it's not easy to be a reseller; 2, I have been selling to them and they having been paying me decent prices; 3, It was the first time it happened maybe it was true of what they said, but next time I am going to call them and verifying accessories too - thought I didn't have to do that. Not happy about that purchase even I decided not to return.
> 
> Yoogi is tricky but they have been good with what they promised, one time I bought a bag advertised came with dust bag but pictures didn't show the dust bag so I called and they verified they made mistake in the listing it indeed didn't come with a dust bag but they pulled a dust bag from their stock and gave it to me for the purchase.



I suggest you ask for discount! I think it would be fair to receive $200 back!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

opensesame said:


> I suggest you ask for discount! I think it would be fair to receive $200 back!


They don't ever negotiate a discount, the standard answer is "return if you're unhappy, we have a 100% return guarantee and we'll refund you." I guess, ultimately, what is upsetting to one person (lack of box, lack of card, a hole or damage) will be fine to someone else so they'll never lose the sale. It's not fair to advertise and not deliver the exact item though, b/c if *we* submitted an item for a quote that was missing items or damaged we'd lose $ on the quote.


----------



## opensesame

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They don't ever negotiate a discount, the standard answer is "return if you're unhappy, we have a 100% return guarantee and we'll refund you." I guess, ultimately, what is upsetting to one person (lack of box, lack of card, a hole or damage) will be fine to someone else so they'll never lose the sale. It's not fair to advertise and not deliver the exact item though, b/c if *we* submitted an item for a quote that was missing items or damaged we'd lose $ on the quote.



WOW I never knew that... It’s absolutely unfair to not receive everything that was described. I wonder if the management team knows what’s going on. It’s terrible.


----------



## onlyk

opensesame said:


> I suggest you ask for discount! I think it would be fair to receive $200 back!


They don't give any discount (to anyone who bought their stuff), I had asked them on this one too, they did not either and they just said I could return it.


----------



## caannie

I've noticed when items are purchased and later come back "into stock" they always use the same pictures, even if the item was gone for months and sold back. I'm guessing they didn't check returns very carefully.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I've noticed when items are purchased and later come back "into stock" they always use the same pictures, even if the item was gone for months and sold back. I'm guessing they didn't check returns very carefully.


Agree! And even if you send them a note to tell them you found something that wasn't disclosed they'll relist the same photos with no mention of the issue. This has been going on for years though, not just recently.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am glad to know all this. I have sold to them. But never purchased. I have been lusting over an item that I personally think is outrageously priced.  But it says "New, Giftable, comes with dust bag, box, card". I was trying to justify the price with those items. But damn I would be so let down if it didn't come with the extras and was marked. And they were like, "oh well".


----------



## Miss Liz

You can call Fashionphile with questions on an item, or to verify if all extras are included.  If the item is located at the Carlsbad location Client Services can pull it to answer questions over the phone.  They have also offered to take additional photos, which could be helpful if you have noticed that the item is back in stock after apparently being purchased/returned.


----------



## kemilia

caannie said:


> I've noticed when items are purchased and later come back "into stock" they always use the same pictures, even if the item was gone for months and sold back. I'm guessing they didn't check returns very carefully.


This! 

Like I posted earlier, an item I was watching came back "into stock" and was posted with the original pictures and a higher price than what it sold for, like I'm going to pay more $$ for something that someone purchased and then returned (and maybe used for a few days)--NOPE. It has sold again so I'm waiting for it to appear back on their "new items" page.


----------



## opensesame

I just received a quote back from fashionphile for mini lady dior (black lambskin) in excellent condition with all the accessories. The bag goes or $3950 in stores and they quoted me $1800...The buyer told me that they typically give 80% of the sale price to the seller, but I saw a patent mini lady dior on fashionphile going for $3500, so it still didn’t make sense to me. I doubt they’d list my bag for only $2200. I decided to keep the bag.


----------



## opensesame

caannie said:


> I think they have the newbie associates giving quotes on Mondays.



I also got a lowball quote on Monday (same day quote). I wonder if that’s the case.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

opensesame said:


> I just received a quote back from fashionphile for mini lady dior (black lambskin) in excellent condition with all the accessories. The bag goes or $3950 in stores and they quoted me $1800...The buyer told me that they typically give 80% of the sale price to the seller, but I saw a patent mini lady dior on fashionphile going for $3500, so it still didn’t make sense to me. I doubt they’d list my bag for only $2200. I decided to keep the bag.



In my experience, it's usually 60-70% to the buyer. I always stalk their new arrivals to see how much my bags get marked up. Maybe they're saying 80% because some bags are sold only after their start applying discounts.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Hi folks! I sent in a Tiffany pendant to Fashionphile after they gave me a quote, and I just got this email. The piece was brand new. I’m wondering if they just didn’t want it after getting it. 


Upon inspection of your item we determined that there were some inconsistencies with your item.

Please see notes below from our Authentication Specialist:
Hello xxxx. The quality of the products we sell is of utmost importance to us. Unfortunately, our fine jewelry and watch specialists found some inconsistencies with the materials used in your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding.

We will return it promptly and at our expense.


This was the piece:


----------



## samfalstaff

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Hi folks! I sent in a Tiffany pendant to Fashionphile after they gave me a quote, and I just got this email. The piece was brand new. I’m wondering if they just didn’t want it after getting it.
> 
> 
> Upon inspection of your item we determined that there were some inconsistencies with your item.
> 
> Please see notes below from our Authentication Specialist:
> Hello xxxx. The quality of the products we sell is of utmost importance to us. Unfortunately, our fine jewelry and watch specialists found some inconsistencies with the materials used in your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> We will return it promptly and at our expense.
> 
> 
> This was the piece:
> View attachment 4963274


That's odd. I didn't think they could afford to be so selective.


----------



## caannie

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Hi folks! I sent in a Tiffany pendant to Fashionphile after they gave me a quote, and I just got this email. The piece was brand new. I’m wondering if they just didn’t want it after getting it.
> 
> 
> Upon inspection of your item we determined that there were some inconsistencies with your item.
> 
> Please see notes below from our Authentication Specialist:
> Hello xxxx. The quality of the products we sell is of utmost importance to us. Unfortunately, our fine jewelry and watch specialists found some inconsistencies with the materials used in your item. If we believe this quality control issue may cause concern with our clientele, we will err on the side of caution and return it. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> We will return it promptly and at our expense.
> 
> 
> This was the piece:
> View attachment 4963274


Did you buy it directly from Tiffany? I'm asking because I've gotten this email before. I has an LV item that was vintage that I sent to LV to have the leather replaced. LV won't work on any item that isn't authentic so the fact they replaced the leather on my item is solid proof of authenticity. But Fashionphile didn't want my item. They knew it wasn't fake, but I'm guessing they were afraid it would be a hassle to prove it to buyers. They have doubts about your necklace.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

caannie said:


> Did you buy it directly from Tiffany? I'm asking because I've gotten this email before. I has an LV item that was vintage that I sent to LV to have the leather replaced. LV won't work on any item that isn't authentic so the fact they replaced the leather on my item is solid proof of authenticity. But Fashionphile didn't want my item. They knew it wasn't fake, but I'm guessing they were afraid it would be a hassle to prove it to buyers. They have doubts about your necklace.



I did purchase from Tiffany, only last summer! Perhaps it’s a similar issue. I know they’re not outright saying it’s fake because the email for that is different and they charge a fee (a friend just had this happen).


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Did you buy it directly from Tiffany? I'm asking because I've gotten this email before. I has an LV item that was vintage that I sent to LV to have the leather replaced. LV won't work on any item that isn't authentic so the fact they replaced the leather on my item is solid proof of authenticity. But Fashionphile didn't want my item. They knew it wasn't fake, but I'm guessing they were afraid it would be a hassle to prove it to buyers. They have doubts about your necklace.


Did it lose the date code after leather replacement? That's one of the reasons I can think of why would they backed out


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> Did it lose the date code after leather replacement? That's one of the reasons I can think of why would they backed out


Yes! It was actually an older Boite Chapeaux. The handle and some trim was replaced. The date code used to be on the handle. It's like a 1998 version and the monogram pattern isn't quite the same as more recent ones either.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> Yes! It was actually an older Boite Chapeaux. The handle and some trim was replaced. The date code used to be on the handle. It's like a 1998 version and the monogram pattern isn't quite the same as more recent ones either.


I see, that was probably not enough profit for their effort to sell, vintage, very specific, not the style that were though after and risck of being questioned of it's authenticity. It must had cost you quite a lot to replace all the leather, you could sell it yourself for higher price, you may or may not need to provide the copy of the repair receipt.


----------



## ManyMoons

Hi)) How long did it take you to hear back from Fashionphile? I submitted a 2019 new ( pretty much ) Chanel Reissue and it’s been 7 business days.


----------



## onlyk

ManyMoons said:


> Hi)) How long did it take you to hear back from Fashionphile? I submitted a 2019 new ( pretty much ) Chanel Reissue and it’s been 7 business days.


I had several times at 10 days, several times within hours, 1 time within 2 minutes


----------



## Panlove

onlyk said:


> I had several times at 10 days, several times within hours, 1 time within 2 minutes


I recently submitted two bags and it took them 8 days to give me a quote. The good news is their quotes were much higher than I expected. Both bags were Chanel. One of the bags I sold them is in high demand and they recently had a brand new one for sale close to $7k so I was quoted well over my purchase price. The other bag I had submitted a few months ago. The original quote they gave was very low. I resubmitted and the offer was nearly twice their original offer a few of months ago. Not sure if it was because of recent Chanel price increase that resulted in better quote or just a different buyer reviewing. Good luck.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hello everyone, I am curious has anyone accidentally somehow printed the same UPS label and used it on 2 separate packages? I shipped a total of 4 boxes and 2 of them have the same label/tracking #. I’m worried sick now cause I can’t track one so now who knows what’ll happen to it. I even called FP beforehand to figure out how to print the labels since it’s not the best to navigate and it was my first time. I called FP and CS acted like it wasn’t a big deal and it wasn’t the first time it had happened. I’m just nervous I don’t know where it is and I didn’t even know the same tracking # could be scanned twice but it did. I’m worried because now for any claims that may need to be made in the future, I have no ground to stand on now cause I don’t know which items were in which box. Should I be worried or am I overthinking it?


----------



## ManyMoons

Panlove said:


> I recently submitted two bags and it took them 8 days to give me a quote. The good news is their quotes were much higher than I expected. Both bags were Chanel. One of the bags I sold them is in high demand and they recently had a brand new one for sale close to $7k so I was quoted well over my purchase price. The other bag I had submitted a few months ago. The original quote they gave was very low. I resubmitted and the offer was nearly twice their original offer a few of months ago. Not sure if it was because of recent Chanel price increase that resulted in better quote or just a different buyer reviewing. Good luck.


Thank you, ladies! They got back to me on day 9. I was offered little less than 50% of what I paid. The Chanel 2.55 small bag is new and had everything included. I don’t think I can buy another Reissue for $3300 ) other than a WOC.


----------



## Panlove

ManyMoons said:


> Thank you, ladies! They got back to me on day 9. I was offered little less than 50% of what I paid. The Chanel 2.55 small bag is new and had everything included. I don’t think I can buy another Reissue for $3300 ) other than a WOC.


I’m sorry the quote was so low.  I sold a brand new Deauville because it was just too big for me and I was outside of the return period. Initially they offered $1700 which I declined.  However, I decided to resubmit at the same time I submitted my tweed houndstooth mini for a quote.  I was surprised they came back with a significantly higher quote.  I broke even and got what I paid for originally so I was happy.  My mini was brand new purchased right before the lockdown and I realized after months of contemplating I was not going to enjoy the bag because it seemed a bit too delicate for me and I was worried the ecru over time would start to yellow.  The mini tweed with ribbon is/was a highly sought after bag so I was expecting a fair quote which I got.  Maybe hang on to your bag for a little longer and resubmit.  Good luck!


----------



## ManyMoons

Panlove said:


> I’m sorry the quote was so low.  I sold a brand new Deauville because it was just too big for me and I was outside of the return period. Initially they offered $1700 which I declined.  However, I decided to resubmit at the same time I submitted my tweed houndstooth mini for a quote.  I was surprised they came back with a significantly higher quote.  I broke even and got what I paid for originally so I was happy.  My mini was brand new purchased right before the lockdown and I realized after months of contemplating I was not going to enjoy the bag because it seemed a bit too delicate for me and I was worried the ecru over time would start to yellow.  The mini tweed with ribbon is/was a highly sought after bag so I was expecting a fair quote which I got.  Maybe hang on to your bag for a little longer and resubmit.  Good luck!


Yes, that makes sense with your mini. So great you broke even! 
I’ll definitely hold on to my Reissue. It’s worth a lot more to me))


----------



## 444faith

Bags & Bunnies said:


> In my experience, it's usually 60-70% to the buyer. I always stalk their new arrivals to see how much my bags get marked up. Maybe they're saying 80% because some bags are sold only after their start applying discounts.


Agree and well said. I don’t think sellers take this into consideration. I also believe they mark up the bags in anticipation of the discounts they offer from 5% to 30%. If I don’t agree with their offer, I normally go to a competitor which is can be less or more or Simply sell it on my own, which at times can earn me more but sometimes can be a hassle.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone, I am curious has anyone accidentally somehow printed the same UPS label and used it on 2 separate packages? I shipped a total of 4 boxes and 2 of them have the same label/tracking #. I’m worried sick now cause I can’t track one so now who knows what’ll happen to it. I even called FP beforehand to figure out how to print the labels since it’s not the best to navigate and it was my first time. I called FP and CS acted like it wasn’t a big deal and it wasn’t the first time it had happened. I’m just nervous I don’t know where it is and I didn’t even know the same tracking # could be scanned twice but it did. I’m worried because now for any claims that may need to be made in the future, I have no ground to stand on now cause I don’t know which items were in which box. Should I be worried or am I overthinking it?


This was answered/asked a few times in the thread - it's 100% fine and you'll be ok. Companies with accounts do it all the time, and I've done it with FP several times, when I ship on different days with different items from the same quote. It's for billing purposes, they bill FP under the same tracking number. Just always make sure you get a printed receipt from UPS/FedEx, that's always your proof.


----------



## caannie

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone, I am curious has anyone accidentally somehow printed the same UPS label and used it on 2 separate packages? I shipped a total of 4 boxes and 2 of them have the same label/tracking #. I’m worried sick now cause I can’t track one so now who knows what’ll happen to it. I even called FP beforehand to figure out how to print the labels since it’s not the best to navigate and it was my first time. I called FP and CS acted like it wasn’t a big deal and it wasn’t the first time it had happened. I’m just nervous I don’t know where it is and I didn’t even know the same tracking # could be scanned twice but it did. I’m worried because now for any claims that may need to be made in the future, I have no ground to stand on now cause I don’t know which items were in which box. Should I be worried or am I overthinking it?


This happened to me before. I sent in some items and they were on their way. A few days later I sent some more and got the same label. I didn't realize it until it was too late. Both packages arrived, at different times. I also called FP and they know it happens.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Thank you guys so much!! This helped ease my mind immensely! I’m now just praying that my items arrive safely (: I do have my receipt from UPS where it shows the same tracking # for 2 separate packages and their weight differences as well.


----------



## ElisabettaC

Hi everyone! I just got my first rejection ever from Fashionphile and I feel so weird about it! I've sold and bought so many bags with them over the years, so this threw me for a loop.

I tried to sell my LV Pochette Accessoires original model to them and they got back to me about 5 days later with "Hi, Hope you're well. Unfortunately, we are unable to buy this item because it does not align with our current buying strategy. Thank you for considering Fashionphile!" this is a first for me and I'm just really confused by it. I was expecting to get a pretty decent offer considering I had the tab, d-rings, and zipper replaced and the bag is in excellent condition, so I was surprised to see this. I even told them I have the repair receipt.

Have any of you had a similar experience?


----------



## ElisabettaC

caannie said:


> Did you buy it directly from Tiffany? I'm asking because I've gotten this email before. I has an LV item that was vintage that I sent to LV to have the leather replaced. LV won't work on any item that isn't authentic so the fact they replaced the leather on my item is solid proof of authenticity. But Fashionphile didn't want my item. They knew it wasn't fake, but I'm guessing they were afraid it would be a hassle to prove it to buyers. They have doubts about your necklace.



I guess I should've searched further before posting my question. Fashionphile just rejected my original model Pochette Accessoires, I'm assuming because I had the leather tab, D-rings, and zipper replaced even though I told them I have the repair receipt. I've sold a lot to them over the years so this rejection really surprised me.


----------



## onlyk

ElisabettaC said:


> I guess I should've searched further before posting my question. Fashionphile just rejected my original model Pochette Accessoires, I'm assuming because I had the leather tab, D-rings, and zipper replaced even though I told them I have the repair receipt. I've sold a lot to them over the years so this rejection really surprised me.


probably not worth for them to offend you by giving you a low quote for an old model Pochette which you had spent extra money on to replace leather, you may sell it on your own for a high price


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ElisabettaC said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first rejection ever from Fashionphile and I feel so weird about it! I've sold and bought so many bags with them over the years, so this threw me for a loop.
> 
> I tried to sell my LV Pochette Accessoires original model to them and they got back to me about 5 days later with "Hi, Hope you're well. Unfortunately, we are unable to buy this item because it does not align with our current buying strategy. Thank you for considering Fashionphile!" this is a first for me and I'm just really confused by it. I was expecting to get a pretty decent offer considering I had the tab, d-rings, and zipper replaced and the bag is in excellent condition, so I was surprised to see this. I even told them I have the repair receipt.
> 
> Have any of you had a similar experience?



Yes I have!! Last year I submitted them my LV Favorite MM in pristine condition that included its original strap that was never used AND the monogram strap that is always sold out everywhere and they rejected it with the same reasoning as your’s. I’m thinking the reason they rejected it though was because I submitted them together when I should have done it separately but still soooo weird. I ended up selling it on Poshmark for more $ anyways lol. I thought it would be more appealing to them that it came with 2 straps but I guess not lol


----------



## onlyk

Sometimes if they have too many same stuff they would reject the item(s) too. I have been rejected several times not because any repairs had done but they had too many same items. I  ended up selling them on craigslist for great profits that I could not possibly got from selling to fashionphile. On the other hand, I would not try to sell them on Craigslist if FP had taken them, ha,


----------



## daisychainz

I have never been rejected but I don't submit too much stuff, I buy more than I sell. I think they should reject more items lol. When I see repaired, altered and treated on listings and I do not even consider buying them. I see many bags that say they have been "treated leather" and it makes me so mad - like why did someone put something on a perfectly new bag and ruin it for a new buyer. It is frustrating to see listings like that and maybe Fashionphile realizes those items will not sell, so why buy them. Did anyone buy from their sale? I was shocked they even had one and then the 5 or so items I favorited all got sold out so I didn't get anything


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> I have never been rejected but I don't submit too much stuff, I buy more than I sell. I think they should reject more items lol. When I see repaired, altered and treated on listings and I do not even consider buying them. I see many bags that say they have been "treated leather" and it makes me so mad - like why did someone put something on a perfectly new bag and ruin it for a new buyer. It is frustrating to see listings like that and maybe Fashionphile realizes those items will not sell, so why buy them. Did anyone buy from their sale? I was shocked they even had one and then the 5 or so items I favorited all got sold out so I didn't get anything


Agree, really dislike any treated leather like these people apply oil on LV vachetta leather!
I grabbed a bag when they had sale so it's like take some tax off, will see how does that one turn out, fingers crossed.


----------



## onlyk

There are really many rich people out there! These over $12,000 Birkins I had put likes on which were just listed yesterday now are all gone! Man! These rich people! Feel so poor now


----------



## onlyk

Called 3 times, every time said wait time 0 minutes but waited waited for more than 30 minutes still no one answered phone, anyone else experienced that?


----------



## nicole0612

They may be closed for the holiday.


onlyk said:


> Called 3 times, every time said wait time 0 minutes but waited waited for more than 30 minutes still no one answered phone, anyone else experienced that?


----------



## samfalstaff

onlyk said:


> Called 3 times, every time said wait time 0 minutes but waited waited for more than 30 minutes still no one answered phone, anyone else experienced that?


Yes. About a week ago.


----------



## daisychainz

onlyk said:


> There are really many rich people out there! These over $12,000 Birkins I had put likes on which were just listed yesterday now are all gone! Man! These rich people! Feel so poor now


Maybe they took them someplace else? Like a store? I sometimes favorite place expensive bags on websites and they get purchased so fast. I, too, am amazed that so many people out there can drop 15K on bags in an instant!! Like who knew so many rich folks existed and shopped secondhand?!!


----------



## onlyk

daisychainz said:


> Maybe they took them someplace else? Like a store? I sometimes favorite place expensive bags on websites and they get purchased so fast. I, too, am amazed that so many people out there can drop 15K on bags in an instant!! Like who knew so many rich folks existed and shopped secondhand?!!


That's true, I never thought of that!


----------



## girlhasbags

onlyk said:


> Called 3 times, every time said wait time 0 minutes but waited waited for more than 30 minutes still no one answered phone, anyone else experienced that?


Yes that has happened to me in the last week or so as well


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Does anyone know what the processing times are like at the moment?  The last time I submitted some items for a quote was in December 2020, and within 10 days I had my quote, sent the items in, and received my payout--it was a great experience.  I recently submitted some more items on 2/2 and this time took 8 days just to get a quote back.  According to UPS, my items were delivered today, so I'm wondering if they're super backed up and it will take as long for them to process everything as it did to get a quote.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Does anyone know what the processing times are like at the moment?  The last time I submitted some items for a quote was in December 2020, and within 10 days I had my quote, sent the items in, and received my payout--it was a great experience.  I recently submitted some more items on 2/2 and this time took 8 days just to get a quote back.  According to UPS, my items were delivered today, so I'm wondering if they're super backed up and it will take as long for them to process everything as it did to get a quote.



I shipped 4 items separately to Fashionphile on 1/27/21 and had the payment in my bank account on 2/4/21. Quote time depends on the brand, they told me that LV is processed much quicker but I think it took around 6-7 days to get the quotes all back. My LV Neverfull quote I got back within 30 mins which I find crazy lol.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I shipped 4 items separately to Fashionphile on 1/27/21 and had the payment in my bank account on 2/4/21. Quote time depends on the brand, they told me that LV is processed much quicker but I think it took around 6-7 days to get the quotes all back. My LV Neverfull quote I got back within 30 mins which I find crazy lol.


Oh wow!  I hadn’t realized there was a difference for different brands.  I sent in a bunch of Chanel so maybe they’re moving a little slower on those.


----------



## onlyk

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I shipped 4 items separately to Fashionphile on 1/27/21 and had the payment in my bank account on 2/4/21. Quote time depends on the brand, they told me that LV is processed much quicker but I think it took around 6-7 days to get the quotes all back. My LV Neverfull quote I got back within 30 mins which I find crazy lol.


Wondering if yours Neverfull was made in France Monogram or made in France Neverfull PM with pouch?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone notice recently that when an item is purchased and then returned, FP ups the price? Two items that I was watching sold within days of them being listed on the site. 2 days ago and then again today, the items came back in stock, except this time they took about a 5% increase. I wonder if they did a price mistake, pulled and then relisted with the correct price or if they saw that it sold too quickly the first time (and luckily returned) so upped the price?


----------



## daisychainz

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone notice recently that when an item is purchased and then returned, FP ups the price? Two items that I was watching sold within days of them being listed on the site. 2 days ago and then again today, the items came back in stock, except this time they took about a 5% increase. I wonder if they did a price mistake, pulled and then relisted with the correct price or if they saw that it sold too quickly the first time (and luckily returned) so upped the price?


Yes! All the time it happens! I was watching several items last week and they magically disappeared and then came back 1 day later at a slightly higher price. I think people buy them and then cancel their order and then Fashionphiles strange pricing system adjusts it upwards b/c it thinks the last one sold. Every time an item sells the next one comes back higher and I think even if a sale is cancelled their faulty system thinks it sold and then relists the item higher.


----------



## girlhasbags

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone notice recently that when an item is purchased and then returned, FP ups the price? Two items that I was watching sold within days of them being listed on the site. 2 days ago and then again today, the items came back in stock, except this time they took about a 5% increase. I wonder if they did a price mistake, pulled and then relisted with the correct price or if they saw that it sold too quickly the first time (and luckily returned) so upped the price?


Yes, they have now made that a routine thing. I have been watching a purse that has sold twice and each time it has come back it has been marked up at least $300.00 so it started out at $3,600.00 it was just relisted at $4,100.00.


----------



## girlhasbags

daisychainz said:


> Yes! All the time it happens! I was watching several items last week and they magically disappeared and then came back 1 day later at a slightly higher price. I think people buy them and then cancel their order and then Fashionphiles strange pricing system adjusts it upwards b/c it thinks the last one sold. Every time an item sells the next one comes back higher and I think even if a sale is cancelled their faulty system thinks it sold and then relists the item higher.


I agree sometime I wonder if the items really sales. I have clicked on an item and then later I will get an email that says "An item you have been watching is back in stock" it then starts over at day one. It happens so much it can't all be purchases. I really love Fashionphile but their practices lately has caused me to put a big hold my purchases from them.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Oh wow!  I hadn’t realized there was a difference for different brands.  I sent in a bunch of Chanel so maybe they’re moving a little slower on those.



Yeah I didn’t realize until I called asking why 2 of my LV bags (Neverfull GM and Palm Springs Mini backpack) were both quoted within a day and my other 2 items were Gucci took a week and they told me LV is their most popular selling brand and they have more authenticators available for that reason. I just submitted a pair of Hermes Oran sandals and that quote took 9 days lol.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

onlyk said:


> Wondering if yours Neverfull was made in France Monogram or made in France Neverfull PM with pouch?



I actually didn’t even take a picture of that so I can’t remember where it was made  it was the GM with pouch in Monogram. I actually regret selling this bag because the day they posted pictures of it, it sold so I have no idea what they listed it for.


----------



## onlyk

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I actually didn’t even take a picture of that so I can’t remember where it was made  it was the GM with pouch in Monogram. I actually regret selling this bag because the day they posted pictures of it, it sold so I have no idea what they listed it for.


How much did they pay you? if over $1,100 would had to be made in France


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

onlyk said:


> How much did they pay you? if over $1,100 would had to be made in France



$1,150 so must have been. It also had no patina on the leather since I only used it for travel once a year other than that it sat in the dustbag and pouch was never even used. I bought it new in 2017.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

.


----------



## onlyk

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> $1,150 so must have been. It also had no patina on the leather since I only used it for travel once a year other than that it sat in the dustbag and pouch was never even used. I bought it new in 2017.


Yup 99% chance it was made in France


----------



## caannie

Anyone experiencing extremely delayed deliveries? I bought an item from FP and it shipped over a week ago via UPS. Delivery was supposed to be Thursday, but as soon as Thursday got here tracking changed to weather delay. I'm afraid my package is sitting on a UPS truck stuck in a snowbank somewhere in the Midwest. Last scan was it leaving LA.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

For the first time ever I had to use the cancel button. Does anyone know if this counts as a 'return' as far as my account is concerned? I purchased something and then upon closer inspection of pictures saw that it had been (badly) recolored along the entire bottom and corners and the description didn't mention that.


----------



## ChanelFan29

They have offered me some crazy low prices lately, I'll keep my items.  $300 for a Speedy 25 in Damier Ebene in excellent condition????  NO thanks!


----------



## cathead87

caannie said:


> Anyone experiencing extremely delayed deliveries? I bought an item from FP and it shipped over a week ago via UPS. Delivery was supposed to be Thursday, but as soon as Thursday got here tracking changed to weather delay. I'm afraid my package is sitting on a UPS truck stuck in a snowbank somewhere in the Midwest. Last scan was it leaving LA.


I’m having the same issue. My package from TRR shipped on the 15th (San Francisco) and should have been delivered on the 18th. Tracking just shows “In Transit” (dated the 18th) and to “check back tomorrow for an updated delivery date”. I am in Texas so I do understand a delay but it would be nice to see some movement by now.


----------



## luxlover

FP is offering crazy low prices. I just got offer $5,900 for a VCA 10 motif carnelian necklace. They sell them for $8,000 easy on their site.


----------



## ThisVNchick

luxlover said:


> FP is offering crazy low prices. I just got offer $5,900 for a VCA 10 motif carnelian necklace. They sell them for $8,000 easy on their site.


The last carnelian 10M that they sold in excellent condition, full set was listed at $6200! Can you imagine what they offered that other person? It sold within 30 minutes of listing. I was randomly browsing and saw that I was the first one to "love" the listing. It only got to 5 loves before it sold. I think to them, your offer is significantly higher than their last client's LOL


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone done a FP drop off at Neimans? Does the item get shipped faster to FP than if I were to use a UPS label? I am on the east coast, so it takes a full 5 business days to get from one side to the other- would only consider the NM route if they're shipping next day or 2 day air.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone done a FP drop off at Neimans? Does the item get shipped faster to FP than if I were to use a UPS label? I am on the east coast, so it takes a full 5 business days to get from one side to the other- would only consider the NM route if they're shipping next day or 2 day air.



I’m curious about this as well since I’m on the east coast too but I didn’t think we could drop items off at our local NM if we’re on the east coast? Someone correct me if I’m wrong but I thought it was only select NM in Cali that offer that service. And I think for some of those that did the sale through NM in person, some were paid on the spot if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## ThisVNchick

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m curious about this as well since I’m on the east coast too but I didn’t think we could drop items off at our local NM if we’re on the east coast? Someone correct me if I’m wrong but I thought it was only select NM in Cali that offer that service. And I think for some of those that did the sale through NM in person, some were paid on the spot if I’m not mistaken.


They are implementing “drop-off” locations inside of NM on the east coast! My local store just became one, when I get to the ship page on my FP account, it gives me an option to drop off at my local NM. The other locations that pay on the spot are buying locations. This service is currently not an option at my local store yet.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

ThisVNchick said:


> They are implementing “drop-off” locations inside of NM on the east coast! My local store just became one, when I get to the ship page on my FP account, it gives me an option to drop off at my local NM. The other locations that pay on the spot are buying locations. This service is currently not an option at my local store yet.



Looks like there are several in Texas now too!!  Looks like you can take it to locations in Dallas, Plano, and San Antonio, but somehow NOT Houston, which is a bummer for me because that's my closest one.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ThisVNchick said:


> They are implementing “drop-off” locations inside of NM on the east coast! My local store just became one, when I get to the ship page on my FP account, it gives me an option to drop off at my local NM. The other locations that pay on the spot are buying locations. This service is currently not an option at my local store yet.



Oh cool I have not heard about this!! I’ll have to ask my Tampa store to see if they plan on participating!!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> For the first time ever I had to use the cancel button. Does anyone know if this counts as a 'return' as far as my account is concerned? I purchased something and then upon closer inspection of pictures saw that it had been (badly) recolored along the entire bottom and corners and the description didn't mention that.


I don't think that would be counted as return since it was never shipped out there would be no shipping / re exam / restock expense involved, it would be automatically relisted, if you really concern about it the easist way probably just email them so you will get the answer in writting from them


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> For the first time ever I had to use the cancel button. Does anyone know if this counts as a 'return' as far as my account is concerned? I purchased something and then upon closer inspection of pictures saw that it had been (badly) recolored along the entire bottom and corners and the description didn't mention that.


I've cancelled a couple before they shipped. One was because it was 4 days since I had paid and they still hasn't shipped. The other was just today. The item was originally $440, was 20% off at $350. I bought and then decided I probably couldn't deal with a "musty odor." I cancelled and the item was immediately relisted at the $440 starting price! So I guess I did them a favor. 

What exactly is their return limit? 50%? I know it's in this thread somewhere, but it's like 20 pages back.


----------



## Sam_L

Has anyone here had to return something form fashionphile and had issues? Say if the bags legitimacy were in question?


----------



## tarheelap

Sam_L said:


> Has anyone here had to return something form fashionphile and had issues? Say if the bags legitimacy were in question?



The Fashionphile tag must be attached, otherwise they will not accept the return.


----------



## maris.crane

Fendilove said:


> Hi - also from Canada and I was contemplating ordering from Fashionphile. Are the duties and customs a lot and does it take a longer time to receive?



Politely butting in. 

I have ordered from Fashionphile for a few years now (longer than I'd like to admit; but as long as I've had a full-time job.) The shipping is really fast from California to me in Toronto; normally 2-3 business days. Last order they used UPS. 

I most recently ordered a Dior Saddle back in January; the price was around $1200USD and I paid right about $200CAD in duties. (I was expecting twice that; after doing the gov.ca shipping calculation.) I feel like I paid more for duties on my purchases from them in the past. This time, I had to pre-pay the duties online as they wouldn't be able to collect the duties in person due to COVID.


----------



## momwith2boys

Does anyone live in San Diego area and knows if you can drop off a pre-quoted bag at their Carlsbad location? I've seen posts on a Facebook forum that someone actually went there to try on some Birkins, but not sure if drop off is accepted there as well.  Thank you!


----------



## girlhasbags

momwith2boys said:


> Does anyone live in San Diego area and knows if you can drop off a pre-quoted bag at their Carlsbad location? I've seen posts on a Facebook forum that someone actually went there to try on some Birkins, but not sure if drop off is accepted there as well.  Thank you!


I don't think so I was told I had to make an appoint to got the show room. I'm going in a couple weeks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just noticed they listed almost 40 of the special 'game on' LV Neverfull totes, all at one time! How did they get 40 to list all at once? I wonder if they are getting inventory from someplace other than individual sellers - I've noticed an increase in items that are all retail tags and multiples of the same color/style. Not a good time to sell them that bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just noticed they listed almost 40 of the special 'game on' LV Neverfull totes, all at one time! How did they get 40 to list all at once? I wonder if they are getting inventory from someplace other than individual sellers - I've noticed an increase in items that are all retail tags and multiples of the same color/style. Not a good time to sell them that bag!


I think they are getting leftover items from Neiman Marcus or maybe the NM display items.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just noticed they listed almost 40 of the special 'game on' LV Neverfull totes, all at one time! How did they get 40 to list all at once? I wonder if they are getting inventory from someplace other than individual sellers - I've noticed an increase in items that are all retail tags and multiples of the same color/style. Not a good time to sell them that bag!


That isn't all. They had dozens of other new items and styles. I wonder if NM is using them to sell it's LV overstock?


----------



## samfalstaff

caannie said:


> That isn't all. They had dozens of other new items and styles. I wonder if NM is using them to sell it's LV overstock?


I have noticed a bunch of new LV on there. More than usual it seems.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> That isn't all. They had dozens of other new items and styles. I wonder if NM is using them to sell it's LV overstock?


Seems like a strong possibility. Sadly, that means significantly lower quotes if you own those items. After the 40+ NF bags I also noticed about the same number of pochette bags and toiletry pouches. Flooded with LV yesterday!


----------



## caannie

Are they charging retail for them? Or more?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Are they charging retail for them? Or more?


More, of course!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Is anyone experiencing long delays in getting quotes? I submitted 2 bags on Monday and still have not heard anything


----------



## muchstuff

MrsSlocomb said:


> Is anyone experiencing long delays in getting quotes? I submitted 2 bags on Monday and still have not heard anything


I was talking to one of their CS people the other day, 5-7 business days is now the norm.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

muchstuff said:


> I was talking to one of their CS people the other day, 5-7 business days is now the norm.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## muchstuff

MrsSlocomb said:


> Thanks for the info!


Wish it was better news!


----------



## hart88hart

Fendilove said:


> Hi - also from Canada and I was contemplating ordering from Fashionphile. Are the duties and customs a lot and does it take a longer time to receive?


The duties and taxes are extra and your responsibility but they charge you taxes from their state on top of their prices! This makes the item more expensive than just buying from local retailers from my experience


----------



## muchstuff

hart88hart said:


> The duties and taxes are extra and your responsibility but they charge you taxes from their state on top of their prices! This makes the item more expensive than just buying from local retailers from my experience


They don’t charge the state tax if the bag is going to a Canadian address. They also state country of origin as the US so you aren’t charged duty.  (TRR states the actual country of origin so the customs charges are higher). However there as always your provincial taxes and usually some other weird-ass govt handling fees. Still worth it IMO, I buy from FP fairly frequently.


----------



## hart88hart

muchstuff said:


> They don’t charge the state tax if the bag is going to a Canadian address. They also state country of origin as the US so you aren’t charged duty.  (TRR states the actual country of origin so the customs charges are higher). However there as always your provincial taxes and usually some other weird-ass govt handling fees. Still worth it IMO, I buy from FP fairly frequently.


I did put in my Canadian address and went to payment with the state sales tax still listed. I didn't want to put in payment info given that they added the $173 in state tax was still there. I wasn't taking a chance that they were going to remove it or not


----------



## muchstuff

hart88hart said:


> I did put in my Canadian address and went to payment with the state sales tax still listed. I didn't want to put in payment info given that they added the $173 in state tax was still there. I wasn't taking a chance that they were going to remove it or not


I’d call them. Something must have glitched in their system. Did you double check your address? None of the online companies I’ve dealt with have ever charged tax on a Canadian address.


----------



## caannie

Whoever is doing the quotes this weekend is obviously just phoning it in. They offered $125 for a Gucci Sukey (which they sell for $650!) Yoogis offered $320 for the same bag. How embarrassing.


----------



## jellenp32

I have bought many times from fashionphile. I‘ve only positive things to say about them. They are very critical with condition of the bags too. The bags I have received could have been brand new


----------



## muchstuff

jellenp32 said:


> I have bought many times from fashionphile. I‘ve only positive things to say about them. They are very critical with condition of the bags too. The bags I have received could have been brand new


Do you still find that? Both myself and another TPFer have received bags that were SNAD. I'd say the site has slipped in the last year. I still buy from them though.


----------



## jellenp32

muchstuff said:


> Do you still find that? Both myself and another TPFer have received bags that were SNAD. I'd say the site has slipped in the last year. I still buy from them though.


I have not bought this past year, so I unfortunately can’t comment


----------



## muchstuff

jellenp32 said:


> I have not bought this past year, so I unfortunately can’t comment


They’re still one of my go to sites, I’m just a little more cautious now regarding condition.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

muchstuff said:


> I was talking to one of their CS people the other day, 5-7 business days is now the norm.



I wish they'd update the site to reflect this!  I've been selling a lot of Chanel lately and it was taking 8 days to even get a quote back.  For some Hermes SLGs, I think it was 9.  For the most recent items I submitted it was a little bit faster, but still . . . don't say it will be 2-3 business days when you know it will probably take over a week.  

I usually get quotes from Rebag and Yoogi's at the same time just to be on the safe side, and with a couple of exceptions for Rebag, their quotes have _always_ been significantly lower than what FP offers.  I was wondering how they keep getting people to sell to them when FP almost always pays out more, but then it occurred to me that sellers might be willing to take more of a loss just to get through the process quicker.  You could submit an item to Rebag, send it in, and get paid in about the same amount of time you'd spend just waiting for a quote from FP.


----------



## samfalstaff

Took 2 weeks to get my quote for a Prada bag. Maybe they just have one Prada authenticator.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Took 2 weeks to get my quote for a Prada bag. Maybe they just have one Prada authenticator.


Yikes. I’m averaging about a week.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Yikes. I’m averaging about a week.


At least the quote was somewhat decent.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> At least the quote was somewhat decent.


I was surprised by one of mine as well. But the rest were disappointingly average.


----------



## fashion16

Everyone thinks their new guarantee of 70% buy back is a great deal. They are not dummies.
I bought a Chanel flap 2 years ago. They refused to re-quote but rather will offer me 70% of what I paid for the bag.
They will then sell it for 20% more than what I bought it for because the prices on CHanel have gone up so much so it ends up being them paying me 50% of what they sell the bag for.
I am so done with them. It is no longer an attractive model and forget selling something back to them that you bought if it is an item which increases in value. You are stuck.


----------



## fashion16

fashion16 said:


> Everyone thinks their new guarantee of 70% buy back is a great deal. They are not dummies.
> I bought a Chanel flap 2 years ago. They refused to re-quote but rather will offer me 70% of what I paid for the bag 2 years ago.
> They will then sell it for 20% more than what I bought it for because the prices on CHanel have gone up so much so it ends up being them paying me 50% of what they sell the bag for.
> I am so done with them. It is no longer an attractive model and forget selling something back to them that you bought if it is an item which increases in value. You are stuck.


----------



## caannie

fashion16 said:


> Everyone thinks their new guarantee of 70% buy back is a great deal. They are not dummies.
> I bought a Chanel flap 2 years ago. They refused to re-quote but rather will offer me 70% of what I paid for the bag.
> They will then sell it for 20% more than what I bought it for because the prices on CHanel have gone up so much so it ends up being them paying me 50% of what they sell the bag for.
> I am so done with them. It is no longer an attractive model and forget selling something back to them that you bought if it is an item which increases in value. You are stuck.


Why didn't you just submit it for a quote without telling them you bought it from them? Your not obligated to tell them where it came from. 

By the way, they don't offer but backs on everything. I have several recently purchased LV and Gucci items that have no buy back option. ☹️


----------



## lovieluvslux

I hinted about this in an older post.  I think they are getting inventory from NM boutiques and perhaps relationships with certain luxe houses? Back in the day, you would see a few of these special edition pieces for sale.  Strange to see so many of these popular items all at once.   How is LV is allowing this?  I wonder how many LV customers tried to buy these bags and was told "out of stock".  Then to find out they are being pushed to places like FP for resell.  I have no proof of this, but it's all speculation (and perhaps paranoia) on my part.  I am seeing too many new designer items in multiple quantities being sold on FP for same price as new or with huge mark up.  

Between crap like this, preferred resellers grabbing other designer [Chanel] bags and selling for huge mark up, the scarce inventory game, the waitlist game, they "you're not the chosen one to buy this" game... I am really getting sick of the luxury retailers.  






ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just noticed they listed almost 40 of the special 'game on' LV Neverfull totes, all at one time! How did they get 40 to list all at once? I wonder if they are getting inventory from someplace other than individual sellers - I've noticed an increase in items that are all retail tags and multiples of the same color/style. Not a good time to sell them that bag!


----------



## umichmm

Just FYI - I purchased a WOC from them at a premium (ribbon tweed,) on 2/7. By five days post purchase wo an update I called to inquire about shipping and was told that they were delayed on orders and ground was basically shipping whenever they get to it. I was going to be out of town for work reasons and I was hoping I’d be there to receive the bag. It didn’t ship until 2/15, arrived after I left on 2/19. I didn’t see the bag until the first week of March. I’m nervous about the tweed being delicate, packaged it up, and went to send it off for a return to find out that I missed the 30 days - post purchase, not delivery date, by 3 days. That was my mistake but since it was 3 days, and they were so delayed in shipping, I asked for an exception stating that the item was boxed and could be sent IMMEDIATELY that day back to them. The manager declined it. 

I have a good buying AND selling sales record with them. Their claims of 30 day generosity on purchase is really only assuming they follow their end of their own policies. A year into covid their websites still state 3-5 days for shipping, 1-2 days for a quote response, and 48 hours for email - I have YET to have any of those timeframes work minus two virtual appointments. But emails, days. Online quotes? 7-10 business days. Shipping? Took 6 business days/8 calendar days. I find it appalling that we are expected to continue to offer them grace periods in their stated policies but would not extend what amounted to a 51 hour delay to send an item back for a refund.

I will take my business elsewhere. I suggest you take very careful reads of their policies and assume if they send you something late, and you aren’t there to catch it when it arrives you very well may end up in a final sale.

They offered me a buy back for the item, naturally, with credit to recoup “some” of my funds. I nearly laughed as I hung up the phone. No thanks.


----------



## fashion16

umichmm said:


> Just FYI - I purchased a WOC from them at a premium (ribbon tweed,) on 2/7. By five days post purchase wo an update I called to inquire about shipping and was told that they were delayed on orders and ground was basically shipping whenever they get to it. I was going to be out of town for work reasons and I was hoping I’d be there to receive the bag. It didn’t ship until 2/15, arrived after I left on 2/19. I didn’t see the bag until the first week of March. I’m nervous about the tweed being delicate, packaged it up, and went to send it off for a return to find out that I missed the 30 days - post purchase, not delivery date, by 3 days. That was my mistake but since it was 3 days, and they were so delayed in shipping, I asked for an exception stating that the item was boxed and could be sent IMMEDIATELY that day back to them. The manager declined it.
> 
> I have a good buying AND selling sales record with them. Their claims of 30 day generosity on purchase is really only assuming they follow their end of their own policies. A year into covid their websites still state 3-5 days for shipping, 1-2 days for a quote response, and 48 hours for email - I have YET to have any of those timeframes work minus two virtual appointments. But emails, days. Online quotes? 7-10 business days. Shipping? Took 6 business days/8 calendar days. I find it appalling that we are expected to continue to offer them grace periods in their stated policies but would not extend what amounted to a 51 hour delay to send an item back for a refund.
> 
> I will take my business elsewhere. I suggest you take very careful reads of their policies and assume if they send you something late, and you aren’t there to catch it when it arrives you very well may end up in a final sale.
> 
> They offered me a buy back for the item, naturally, with credit to recoup “some” of my funds. I nearly laughed as I hung up the phone. No thanks.



100% this.
Have you tried calling them lately? I sat on hold for 70 min...yes, 70. Then I was stuck in queue, the phone lines shut down as they reached closing time and my call was dropped.


----------



## umichmm

Oh yes. My call was dropped after I reached a CA. Now - to her credit she was very nice and did return my call, she had opened my account so she had a contact number. But that manager made her deliver their “bad news” rather than speak to me directly. I left messages to their email customer service - I doubt I will ever hear back. 

1. It’s been a year - if you plan to operate with delays still, you need to update your website to reflect your COVID timeframes and be real with your clients to set fair expectations 

2. If we are expected to grant you, a business, all the leeway in the world for some pretty substantial delays, maybe you can listen to your customers also experiencing a lot of trauma, work and life responsibilities etc during this time and make a 51 hour one time exception for a brand new, tags still on and otherwise eligible for a return. 

It’s just so appalling to me. I’m still upset after a weekend to simmer


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was watching an item the past few weeks - it had no discount yet but was available for layaway ($5895). It sold today but must have been cancelled because it came back on later at $5295, with no layaway. I always see them increase the price or keep it the same, but I'm puzzled why this one came back so much lower. There are about 11 of the same bag and color listed on the site, so maybe the fact that they are not selling forces a price adjustment downward for the next one up? Has anyone seen an item come back on lower?


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was watching an item the past few weeks - it had no discount yet but was available for layaway ($5895). It sold today but must have been cancelled because it came back on later at $5295, with no layaway. I always see them increase the price or keep it the same, but I'm puzzled why this one came back so much lower. There are about 11 of the same bag and color listed on the site, so maybe the fact that they are not selling forces a price adjustment downward for the next one up? Has anyone seen an item come back on lower?


So far I have only saw items back as the same price as when it was initially listed.

was it possible it was a much older listing that was listed at $5295 sold then buyer sold back and they listed as $5895 when someone bought and cancelled it automatically put back on as the initial price of $5295?

This year their Chanel prices have been much higher than last year’s, but not just them all second hand market Chanel prices are going much higher


----------



## Annawakes

I’ve lost interest in browsing Fashionphile.  The prices are outrageous.  I’ll sell to them if they give decent quotes, but I don’t buy from them anymore.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was watching an item the past few weeks - it had no discount yet but was available for layaway ($5895). It sold today but must have been cancelled because it came back on later at $5295, with no layaway. I always see them increase the price or keep it the same, but I'm puzzled why this one came back so much lower. There are about 11 of the same bag and color listed on the site, so maybe the fact that they are not selling forces a price adjustment downward for the next one up? Has anyone seen an item come back on lower?


Is it possibly an item on consignment? I still get a few consignment offers from them and in that case I can ask them to lower the price by calling in. At that price point, I would guess not, though.


----------



## BeenBurned

umichmm said:


> Just FYI - I purchased a WOC from them at a premium (ribbon tweed,) on 2/7. By five days post purchase wo an update I called to inquire about shipping and was told that they were delayed on orders and ground was basically shipping whenever they get to it. I was going to be out of town for work reasons and I was hoping I’d be there to receive the bag. It didn’t ship until 2/15, arrived after I left on 2/19. I didn’t see the bag until the first week of March. I’m nervous about the tweed being delicate, packaged it up, and went to send it off for a return to find out that I missed the 30 days - post purchase, not delivery date, by 3 days. That was my mistake but since it was 3 days, and they were so delayed in shipping, I asked for an exception stating that the item was boxed and could be sent IMMEDIATELY that day back to them. The manager declined it.
> 
> I have a good buying AND selling sales record with them. Their claims of 30 day generosity on purchase is really only assuming they follow their end of their own policies. A year into covid their websites still state 3-5 days for shipping, 1-2 days for a quote response, and 48 hours for email - I have YET to have any of those timeframes work minus two virtual appointments. But emails, days. Online quotes? 7-10 business days. Shipping? Took 6 business days/8 calendar days. I find it appalling that we are expected to continue to offer them grace periods in their stated policies but would not extend what amounted to a 51 hour delay to send an item back for a refund.
> 
> I will take my business elsewhere. I suggest you take very careful reads of their policies and assume if they send you something late, and you aren’t there to catch it when it arrives you very well may end up in a final sale.
> 
> They offered me a buy back for the item, naturally, with credit to recoup “some” of my funds. I nearly laughed as I hung up the phone. No thanks.


I wonder if whoever you spoke to erred. That's ridiculous to start the return policy of the date of sale (Feb. 7) when it was Fashionphile who didn't ship for over a week (Feb. 15). IMO, the 30 days should start on the date of delivery. Especially during Covid when all shipping services have slowed coupled with their own delay, @fashionphile should be more flexible and understanding. 

If they have a 30 day return policy that begins on the date of sale, they need to ship on that date or the next! 

What's to keep them for holding items and delay shipping for 3 weeks after the sale so then they never have to take a return?!

Have you actually escalated and worked your way up the food chain?


----------



## caannie

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if whoever you spoke to erred. That's ridiculous to start the return policy of the date of sale (Feb. 7) when it was Fashionphile who didn't ship for over a week (Feb. 15). IMO, the 30 days should start on the date of delivery. Especially during Covid when all shipping services have slowed coupled with their own delay, @fashionphile should be more flexible and understanding.
> 
> If they have a 30 day return policy that begins on the date of sale, they need to ship on that date or the next!
> 
> What's to keep them for holding items and delay shipping for 3 weeks after the sale so then they never have to take a return?!
> 
> Have you actually escalated and worked your way up the food chain?


I was curious so I checked their policy. The item must be returned (post marked) 30 days from the sale date. 

*RETURN POLICY*

We will gladly accept eligible returns within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. Please see our full return policy details below.

RETURN ELIGIBILITY

Item(s) must be postmarked within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. If the return does not meet that requirement, the item will not be eligible for a refund. The item will be considered for our Refresh Program (if eligible).


----------



## umichmm

Yes the date from purchase was my mistake - I had a fair reason why I requested an exception that was personal but I did share. I was essentially delayed by less than 48 hours past their return policy when I called. The item was boxed and ready to ship back immediately. They have yet to respond to my escalated email and phone. So they have no interest in reevaluating. I’m just letting people know - they want you, as the customer, to give them all the maximum leeway on their policies that go beyond their normal and even COVID extensions, to the detriment of your return policy. You have to give them all the flexibility, they will give you NONE. 

Case in point, I wanted an answer or a review to this, and emailed. And twelve days later - not a single response.


----------



## umichmm

I also sent a message here to @fashionphile on 3/12 but did not get any response. I’m really disheartened. It didn’t used to be like this. And I had an item with them currently for sale - and have purchased and sold many items with them. Never once abused a return policy or anything. I was patient with the delays in shipping. It’s very sad to me. 



BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if whoever you spoke to erred. That's ridiculous to start the return policy of the date of sale (Feb. 7) when it was Fashionphile who didn't ship for over a week (Feb. 15). IMO, the 30 days should start on the date of delivery. Especially during Covid when all shipping services have slowed coupled with their own delay, @fashionphile should be more flexible and understanding.
> 
> If they have a 30 day return policy that begins on the date of sale, they need to ship on that date or the next!
> 
> What's to keep them for holding items and delay shipping for 3 weeks after the sale so then they never have to take a return?!
> 
> Have you actually escalated and worked your way up the food chain?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

muchstuff said:


> I was talking to one of their CS people the other day, 5-7 business days is now the norm.


Did you happen to hear from them how long it is taking for payouts? I finally got my quotes and have shipped out the bags.  UPS said it was delivered this morning so I'm figuring another week till I get paid?


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

MrsSlocomb said:


> Did you happen to hear from them how long it is taking for payouts? I finally got my quotes and have shipped out the bags.  UPS said it was delivered this morning so I'm figuring another week till I get paid?


In my experience it takes no more than a couple of days.  Earlier this month I was seeing payments in my bank account 2 days after my items arrived, although at the moment it's closer to 3.  Still not too bad though.


----------



## samfalstaff

umichmm said:


> Yes the date from purchase was my mistake - I had a fair reason why I requested an exception that was personal but I did share. I was essentially delayed by less than 48 hours past their return policy when I called. The item was boxed and ready to ship back immediately. They have yet to respond to my escalated email and phone. So they have no interest in reevaluating. I’m just letting people know - they want you, as the customer, to give them all the maximum leeway on their policies that go beyond their normal and even COVID extensions, to the detriment of your return policy. You have to give them all the flexibility, they will give you NONE.
> 
> Case in point, I wanted an answer or a review to this, and emailed. And twelve days later - not a single response.


Hmmm, I was about to buy something from them that probably would have arrived while I was away. I remembered your issue here with them so I didn't buy it. They lost a sale because of their return inflexible return policy. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## BeenBurned

umichmm said:


> By five days post purchase wo an update I called to inquire about shipping and was told that they were delayed on orders and ground was basically shipping whenever they get to it.





BeenBurned said:


> If they have a 30 day return policy that begins on the date of sale, they need to ship on that date or the next!
> 
> What's to keep them for holding items and delay shipping for 3 weeks after the sale so then they never have to take a return?!





umichmm said:


> Yes the date from purchase was my mistake - I had a fair reason why I requested an exception that was personal but I did share. I was essentially delayed by less than 48 hours past their return policy when I called. The item was boxed and ready to ship back immediately. They have yet to respond to my escalated email and phone. So they have no interest in reevaluating. I’m just letting people know - they want you, as the customer, to give them all the maximum leeway on their policies that go beyond their normal and even COVID extensions, to the detriment of your return policy. You have to give them all the flexibility, they will give you NONE.
> 
> Case in point, I wanted an answer or a review to this, and emailed. And twelve days later - not a single response.


I stand by my opinion and I think @fashionphile is wrong. To hold you to 30 days post purchase for the return when THEY delayed shipping by (at least) 5 days and imply that they'll ship when they get to it is wrong. Not even taking your unavailability into account concerning the return request, between their delay in shipping and USPS/Fedex/UPS delays because of covid, they should be a bit more flexible.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My order just shipped and it's coming from New Jersey. I wonder where it's coming from?? I would say that every single purchase I've made for the last 5 or 6 years has ALWAYS come from someplace in California. Anyone know what is in NJ and where this bag might have been? It's not a current store stock or new with tags bag (it's 2 yrs old) so now I'm wondering if they have a store in NJ? Or it was turned in by someone in NJ and never sent to California?


----------



## Alxii

I just found this article that says Fashionphile now has a warehouse in New Jersey. I also bought a bag that shipped from NJ. 









						Fashionphile Signs 105K Lease in Moonachie | GlobeSt
					

The property will serve as Fashionphile’s Northeast operations. In addition to its headquarters in Carlsbad, CA Fashionphile has brick-and-mortar studios in Beverly Hills, San Francisco, Carlsbad and New York City.




					www.globest.com


----------



## MAGJES

BeenBurned said:


> I stand by my opinion and I think @fashionphile is wrong. To hold you to 30 days post purchase for the return when THEY delayed shipping by (at least) 5 days and imply that they'll ship when they get to it is wrong. Not even taking your unavailability into account concerning the return request, between their delay in shipping and USPS/Fedex/UPS delays because of covid, they should be a bit more flexible.


I totally agree with you and have always assumed that their return time BEGAN on the day of delivery which is the only timeline that makes sense! I just went and looked at their policy and wow....it begins on the day of purchase. 
If they want to make their return time less than 30 days then make it 14 days but it should always begin on the day of delivery as the shipping time can vary so very much these days.  The last purchase I made .....looked it up!.....was 14 days receipt from the DAY of purchase.  I guess this tells me NOT to purchase anything late on a Friday night because I am already looking at losing 3 days right there for my return.  No sense at all.


----------



## kadya

I submitted quotes in Feb and early March, and they took at least 5-6 days. It seems things are speeding up though - I just submitted 2 more items on Tuesday and I got a response Wednesday evening.

One LV, one Bal - the LV is what I was expecting, the Bal was less than I was expecting...I got quoted about 50% of what the same style and color in similar condition has been selling for (not listed for, ones that have sold for) on their site. I know Bal has terrible resale value, but my LV and Chanel quotes consistently hover around 70% of what they sell the item for.


----------



## bagshopr

Is anyone else having trouble logging on to Fashionphile? I keep getting error messages.


----------



## anrdr

I purchased a purse on Fashionphile the other day and decided yesterday that I wanted to change the shipping address. I'm in Asia so my original address was international but I wanted to have it shipped to a domestic US address instead because of the insanely high import tax. I called customer service and had an extremely pleasant experience. Was worried they might give me a hard time about changing the address from international to domestic but they truly couldn't have been nicer. However, they do charge a fee for making the change, but compared to what I might have had to pay in import taxes it was nothing. Great customer service!


----------



## onlyk

anrdr said:


> I purchased a purse on Fashionphile the other day and decided yesterday that I wanted to change the shipping address. I'm in Asia so my original address was international but I wanted to have it shipped to a domestic US address instead because of the insanely high import tax. I called customer service and had an extremely pleasant experience. Was worried they might give me a hard time about changing the address from international to domestic but they truly couldn't have been nicer. However, they do charge a fee for making the change, but compared to what I might have had to pay in import taxes it was nothing. Great customer service!


for international purchase, the shipping is very expensive and most importantly items have higher chance got lost or damaged, by change your shipping address to US you will have to be responsible for item got damaged or lost if you have someone in US transfering it from US to your home country also that add another extra cost, plus the extra fee you had to pay them to change delivery address.

personally I wouldn't do that, of course FP would be very happy to change the delivery address to US, ha, if it was me I would waved that extra fee for changing to the US address


----------



## anrdr

onlyk said:


> for international purchase, the shipping is very expensive and by change your shipping address to US you will have to be responsible for item got damaged or lost if you have someone in US transfering it from US to your home country also that add another extra cost, international shipping is quite expensive plus extra you had to pay them to change delivery address.



Yeah you're totally right! The only reason I felt comfortable changing my shipping address is because a friend of mine who is in the US is coming home soon and she very kindly agreed to bring it with her, so I had it shipped to her. I definitely wouldn't have trusted a mail forwarding company with something that expensive - I would have just paid the exorbitant import tax.


----------



## onlyk

anrdr said:


> Yeah you're totally right! The only reason I felt comfortable changing my shipping address is because a friend of mine who is in the US is coming home soon and she very kindly agreed to bring it with her, so I had it shipped to her. I definitely wouldn't have trusted a mail forwarding company with something that expensive - I would have just paid the exorbitant import tax.


I had thought of that reason too but I know in one particular Asian country they are very strict with "smuggling" luxury items to avoid tax, of course many had successed, hopefully you are not in that country then should have less problem


----------



## caannie

On the bright side, they're getting their quotes out really fast this week. 

On the not so bright side, they offered me $200 for an item they are selling for $625 on their site, and another $200 for an item they sell for $595. Hmmm...

Yoogiscloset is offering better prices on these. FP offered $150 for a bag Yoogiscloset paid me $315 for.


----------



## daisy.b55

Hi-  I purchase a bag through Fashionphile. I got an email saying it was delivered w/ signature request. 

However, it’s marking up as delivered, but the package isn’t here nor did I sign for it. 

Going to contact fashionphile, but has this happened to anyone? What should I do?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

daisy.b55 said:


> Hi-  I purchase a bag through Fashionphile. I got an email saying it was delivered w/ signature request.
> 
> However, it’s marking up as delivered, but the package isn’t here nor did I sign for it.
> 
> Going to contact fashionphile, but has this happened to anyone? What should I do?


Who delivered the package? have you checked with them since it required a signature?


----------



## daisy.b55

UPS. It was supposed to arrive today...and noticed it said ‘delivered’ but wasn’t here. 

I know some places are doing ‘contactless’ signatures, but literally no one rang bell or package was left. 

It’s happened to me before missing items that are misdelivered but never w/ signature or such an expensive piece.

I’ll likely call in the morning.


----------



## daisy.b55

Just a bit nervous on this due to the price!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

daisy.b55 said:


> UPS. It was supposed to arrive today...and noticed it said ‘delivered’ but wasn’t here.
> 
> I know some places are doing ‘contactless’ signatures, but literally no one rang bell or package was left.
> 
> It’s happened to me before missing items that are misdelivered but never w/ signature or such an expensive piece.
> 
> I’ll likely call in the morning.


I would call them and see if they can check with the driver or see what he put as the signature. i thought they needed to see the person at the home to release.....could he have delivered to a neighbor?


----------



## daisy.b55

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would call them and see if they can check with the driver or see what he put as the signature. i thought they needed to see the person at the home to release.....could he have delivered to a neighbor?



Our houses are pretty far apart, so not sure about that. But with it being signature proof, that would seem odd!


----------



## daisy.b55

Have UPS been dropping off things without asking for a signature even though it’s required?


----------



## Moxisox

daisy.b55 said:


> Hi-  I purchase a bag through Fashionphile. I got an email saying it was delivered w/ signature request.
> 
> However, it’s marking up as delivered, but the package isn’t here nor did I sign for it.
> 
> Going to contact fashionphile, but has this happened to anyone? What should I do?


I would contact both UPS and FF. Our UPS and FedEx driver have both started leaving packages that require a signature on the porch without even knocking lately.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

daisy.b55 said:


> Have UPS been dropping off things without asking for a signature even though it’s required?


They don’t make me sign but they make sure they see me if it requires a signature...


----------



## daisy.b55

Package says received by ‘CD’ does this stand for Covid? No one in my household has these initials.


----------



## Lessthan3C

daisy.b55 said:


> Have UPS been dropping off things without asking for a signature even though it’s required?



i ordered 2 items from FASHIONPHILE last month.  Both times UPS delivered and left the packages at the front door without knocking or getting a signature.  UPS driver must just type in my last name because tracking shows that it was received by me.

hope you get your package!


----------



## daisy.b55

Thank you. I researched it and ‘CD’ stands for contactless delivery....so


----------



## pixiejenna

daisy.b55 said:


> Have UPS been dropping off things without asking for a signature even though it’s required?



Yes, and the drivers will sign c19 as the signature. At work one of our departments basically get daily deliveries that requires signature for delivery and it lists the department to be delivered too. They had a missing delivery and I asked the manager who signed for it and we can ask them what they remember it was signed c19. At least we had the time of delivery and made another manager review security cameras and we were able to find it. The driver popped in and put it behind a desk in a department and didn’t say one word to anyone there. The department that had it has lots of boxes of marketing stuff so they never even noticed the new box among all the other boxes there. She was on the phone with UPS for nearly a hour over the missing delivery until I mentioned checking the cameras. She was SO relieved to have located the missing box but I know she called them and gave them a earful.


----------



## MAGJES

caannie said:


> On the bright side, they're getting their quotes out really fast this week.
> 
> On the not so bright side, they offered me $200 for an item they are selling for $625 on their site, and another $200 for an item they sell for $595. Hmmm...
> 
> Yoogiscloset is offering better prices on these. FP offered $150 for a bag Yoogiscloset paid me $315 for.


Good to know.  I think I might try sending Yoogi’s a quote. It’s been so long since I’ve used them.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

I think I saw on here (or it may have been another thread) that someone got a higher quote from submitting a Neverfull and its pochette separately than they did from submitting them together.  Has anyone tried this, and if so, how did it go?  If you were selling a Neverfull right now, would you submit both together or separately?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was watching a Chanel item for a few weeks? months? It was down on several discounts to $2040 and was sold about a week ago. It came back on today at over $3K.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> I think I saw on here (or it may have been another thread) that someone got a higher quote from submitting a Neverfull and its pochette separately than they did from submitting them together.  Has anyone tried this, and if so, how did it go?  If you were selling a Neverfull right now, would you submit both together or separately?


I have received a break even quote by submitting the pochette and bag separately - twice. They quoted a super high amount for the pochettes but then a lower amount for the NF (because guess what - it's missing the pochette now!), so I just got what I paid. I waited a few weeks apart to submit the pochette and then submitted the bag. Mine were both SE items. So it seemed higher, but in reality wasn't. That was my experience.


----------



## lallybelle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was watching a Chanel item for a few weeks? months? It was down on several discounts to $2040 and was sold about a week ago. It came back on today at over $3K.


I've noticed for a while that when something bought at a discount gets returned, it goes back to full price.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I have received a break even quote by submitting the pochette and bag separately - twice. They quoted a super high amount for the pochettes but then a lower amount for the NF (because guess what - it's missing the pochette now!), so I just got what I paid. I waited a few weeks apart to submit the pochette and then submitted the bag. Mine were both SE items. So it seemed higher, but in reality wasn't. That was my experience.



Okay good to know!  So maybe it's less trouble to just do both at once if the payout is the same.


----------



## Mimmy

I received a decent quote on a Balenciaga bag that I never use. I have never sold to Fashionphile before. I don’t want site credit or a NM gift card. Is getting the payment deposited to your bank account or PayPal fairly quick? Not in a big rush, just wondering what to expect.


----------



## 19flowers

Mimmy said:


> I received a decent quote on a Balenciaga bag that I never use. I have never sold to Fashionphile before. I don’t want site credit or a NM gift card. Is getting the payment deposited to your bank account or PayPal fairly quick? Not in a big rush, just wondering what to expect.



I've sold to them many times and have PP payment the next day after they receive my bag.


----------



## Mimmy

19flowers said:


> I've sold to them many times and have PP payment the next day after they receive my bag.


Great! Thank you!


----------



## caannie

Mimmy said:


> I received a decent quote on a Balenciaga bag that I never use. I have never sold to Fashionphile before. I don’t want site credit or a NM gift card. Is getting the payment deposited to your bank account or PayPal fairly quick? Not in a big rush, just wondering what to expect.


I use the direct deposit option. Money is usually in the bank the next day.


----------



## xyzzy

Has anyone ever sold a buyout item to FP and then had a change of heart once it shipped?  I’ve been offloading a lot of bags lately to make room in my budget for new ones, and there was one I was really on the fence about selling but decided to go for it.  Now I’m feeling like maybe I wasn’t ready to let it go after all.  I think I might call and ask to get it back since I’m willing to pay for the shipping both ways, but if they’re like “no, it’s ours now” it won’t be the end of the world. I would be interested to know if anyone else has had a similar experience of seller’s remorse!!


----------



## Mimmy

caannie said:


> I use the direct deposit option. Money is usually in the bank the next day.


Thank you! This is good to know!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

xyzzy said:


> Has anyone ever sold a buyout item to FP and then had a change of heart once it shipped?  I’ve been offloading a lot of bags lately to make room in my budget for new ones, and there was one I was really on the fence about selling but decided to go for it.  Now I’m feeling like maybe I wasn’t ready to let it go after all.  I think I might call and ask to get it back since I’m willing to pay for the shipping both ways, but if they’re like “no, it’s ours now” it won’t be the end of the world. I would be interested to know if anyone else has had a similar experience of seller’s remorse!!


Let us know what they say, if you do call. I did buy a bag from them and decided to return it. I immediately regretted the decision and called to ask that I repurchase and they forget about my return. It was a no. The woman told me I'd have to wait to see it relisted and try again like everyone else when it was put back on. I offered to pay for it to come back and said, can I just put it on layaway, or anything, because you haven't even received the box or processed the return. They weren't helpful for my return-regret. Hoping you have success!


----------



## caannie

I've never had a seller's remorse with Fashionphile but I recently had one with Yoogiscloset. I sent them a watch and after shipping it decided I didn't really want to sell it. So I called them and they were kind enough to turn the package around when it got there and ship it straight back. I haven't received it yet but this was entirely at their expense so I really appreciate that.


----------



## safari88

I recently sold an item to Fashionphile, and dropped off the package in UPS using the label from fashionphile. However, the online status is still 'label created', but not shipped. The delivery status is always 'check back tmr for an updated delivery date'.   Has anyone met this issue?  I am quite worried now. If the package is lost, am I taking the full losses?  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## caannie

candeyige said:


> I recently sold an item to Fashionphile, and dropped off the package in UPS using the label from fashionphile. However, the online status is still 'label created', but not shipped. The delivery status is always 'check back tmr for an updated delivery date'.   Has anyone met this issue?  I am quite worried now. If the package is lost, am I taking the full losses?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Did they scan it and give you a receipt? Then you have proof you shipped it and you're good. If not, I'd go back to UPS with the tracking number and ask where it is.


----------



## safari88

caannie said:


> Did they scan it and give you a receipt? Then you have proof you shipped it and you're good. If not, I'd go back to UPS with the tracking number and ask where it is.




Thank you for your quick reply, caannie. 

Yes, I have the receipt. Actually I went to the local UPS store today for this issue. The staff said they handed over all packages to the ups pickup truck everyday. However, UPS customer service said that UPS was not in possession of the package. 
Should I ask fashionphile to help directly? It's an expensive item, so I am quite worried..


----------



## caannie

candeyige said:


> Thank you for your quick reply, caannie.
> 
> Yes, I have the receipt. Actually I went to the local UPS store today for this issue. The staff said they handed over all packages to the ups pickup truck everyday. However, UPS customer service said that UPS was not in possession of the package.
> Should I ask fashionphile to help directly? It's an expensive item, so I am quite worried..


How long has it been? You can call Fashionphile's customer service, but they'll tell you to wait a few days to see if it arrives. UPS will say it missed a scan.  Your shipping receipt should cover you, as Fashionphile is the UPS customer and can claim the value of the package if it is lost. I suspect it will turn up though.


----------



## safari88

caannie said:


> How long has it been? You can call Fashionphile's customer service, but they'll tell you to wait a few days to see if it arrives. UPS will say it missed a scan.  Your shipping receipt should cover you, as Fashionphile is the UPS customer and can claim the value of the package if it is lost. I suspect it will turn up though.




It has been 1 week since I dropped off the package. If everything went on smoothly, the package should have already arrived.  I will call fashionphile on Monday. Hope there are updates from UPS before calling. 

Thank you again. Really Appreciate your helpful suggestions!


----------



## xyzzy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Let us know what they say, if you do call. I did buy a bag from them and decided to return it. I immediately regretted the decision and called to ask that I repurchase and they forget about my return. It was a no. The woman told me I'd have to wait to see it relisted and try again like everyone else when it was put back on. I offered to pay for it to come back and said, can I just put it on layaway, or anything, because you haven't even received the box or processed the return. They weren't helpful for my return-regret. Hoping you have success!



Oof, hopefully they will be a little more flexible if I do end up calling them!  I’m planning to wait until Monday to give myself a little more time to think it over.  On the bright side, the quote they gave me was _super_ high—which was really what induced me to sell—and at the time they didn’t have any more of this bag, but now they have at least 4 already and the prices have been dropping. So I think if they do insist on keeping it they will be making a much lower profit than they originally anticipated.  I might be doing them a favor!



caannie said:


> I've never had a seller's remorse with Fashionphile but I recently had one with Yoogiscloset. I sent them a watch and after shipping it decided I didn't really want to sell it. So I called them and they were kind enough to turn the package around when it got there and ship it straight back. I haven't received it yet but this was entirely at their expense so I really appreciate that.


Oh I’m so glad!!  That is super nice of them. I don’t have much experience with Yoogi’s but my impression is that they are good people to work with.


----------



## vernis-lover

Submitted an item for a quote to FP. Quoted 400 usd. One other on their site at 1500. No thanks. Your profit shouldn't be more than twice what you pay me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

vernis-lover said:


> Submitted an item for a quote to FP. Quoted 400 usd. One other on their site at 1500. No thanks. Your profit shouldn't be more than twice what you pay me.



they offered me $400 USD on my groom cles and sold it for $545 USD. I sent in a NWT limited edition mini pochette - they offered me $300 USD. It depends on who is looking at your item.


----------



## vernis-lover

SakuraSakura said:


> they offered me $400 USD on my groom cles and sold it for $545 USD. I sent in a NWT limited edition mini pochette - they offered me $300 USD. It depends on who is looking at your item.


I have never had any success with FP to be honest. Haven't asked them to quote for anything in over a year and now I remember why. I have now sold the item myself for significantly more than their quote.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sarah gave an interview with Marie Claire (see it through their website) and she talked about a lot of the new tech they are using these days. Not just their weird pricing system!, but how they use different x-ray machines and various tech to scan inside bags and hardware, and some machine they use to test the leather on bags. She also spoke a few times about how they plan to work with the new microchips and blockchain tech that LV and Chanel have started placing in their items. It sounds like maybe they won't have any access to the scanners for those items so they are looking to partner with the brands (!). It was a fairly good interview b/c she didn't cover stuff she has before, it was fresh intel.


----------



## samfalstaff

I requested a quote this morning on an LV wallet and received the quote early this afternoon! That's the fastest I've ever gotten a response from them. Couldn't believe it!


----------



## lulu212121

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Sarah gave an interview with Marie Claire (see it through their website) and she talked about a lot of the new tech they are using these days. Not just their weird pricing system!, but how they use different x-ray machines and various tech to scan inside bags and hardware, and some machine they use to test the leather on bags. She also spoke a few times about how they plan to work with the new microchips and blockchain tech that LV and Chanel have started placing in their items. It sounds like maybe they won't have any access to the scanners for those items so they are looking to partner with the brands (!). It was a fairly good interview b/c she didn't cover stuff she has before, it was fresh intel.


I was wondering how they were going to get around the microchips. I figured since they are partners with NM they would easily be able to work something out with the designers.


----------



## BV_fan

I requested a quote on 3/17 and I got a response on the 19!  I decided to drop off my items at my local Neiman Marcus on the 24th and today they finally got my items. Hopefully they’ll pay soon. They changed the oficial name of one of my bags. I hope that does not affect the original quote.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My item came today and inside was the previous owners original purchase receipt. The receipt has her full three names, and phone number and address and last few digits of credit card info and her client profile number. Maybe FP missed this in their check-over process, so reminder to make sure your bag is clean of all receipts and personal info.! It's useless to me but I'm sure someone out there would be able to do bad things with all her personal info. that was left inside. I go through my bags very carefully before I ship them but one time did have to unbox the shipment when I realized I'd left an item inside the bag.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My item came today and inside was the previous owners original purchase receipt. The receipt has her full three names, and phone number and address and last few digits of credit card info and her client profile number. Maybe FP missed this in their check-over process, so reminder to make sure your bag is clean of all receipts and personal info.! It's useless to me but I'm sure someone out there would be able to do bad things with all her personal info. that was left inside. I go through my bags very carefully before I ship them but one time did have to unbox the shipment when I realized I'd left an item inside the bag.


At one time I sold a wallet with my original receipt to a consigner, I think it was Yoogiscloset but it might have been FP. The receipt was from LV with my name and either my address or email on it. They actually showed the receipt, with my name clearly displayed, in the listing photos. I learned my lesson!


----------



## ThisVNchick

So happy to see that FP decided to put a receiving center on the east coast (Moonachie, NJ to be exact). Now I don’t have to wait 5+ days for my items to ship from coast to coast and be paid!


----------



## cmyb1103

BeenBurned said:


> I stand by my opinion and I think @fashionphile is wrong. To hold you to 30 days post purchase for the return when THEY delayed shipping by (at least) 5 days and imply that they'll ship when they get to it is wrong. Not even taking your unavailability into account concerning the return request, between their delay in shipping and USPS/Fedex/UPS delays because of covid, they should be a bit more flexible.



I totally agree with you. I am living in Asia and I purchased an H bag from Fashionphile on April 29 and until today May 5, they haven't ship it yet. Counting from the date of purchase + shipping delay + delivery across continent, I wonder if I want to return the bag I might not be able to have it shipped back to Fashionphile within 30 days. I bought several items from them 2-3 years ago and they had them ship on the next day of purchase. Now they make nervous.....


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

ThisVNchick said:


> So happy to see that FP decided to put a receiving center on the east coast (Moonachie, NJ to be exact). Now I don’t have to wait 5+ days for my items to ship from coast to coast and be paid!



Have shipments already started being addressed there?  I saw that they had a new facility in Moonachie but all my shipping labels recently have still said Carlsbad, so I'm still having to wait. Then again, I'm in Texas, so it might end up being about the same either way.  But anything that will speed the process is good news to me!


----------



## jmc3007

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Have shipments already started being addressed there?  I saw that they had a new facility in Moonachie but all my shipping labels recently have still said Carlsbad, so I'm still having to wait. Then again, I'm in Texas, so it might end up being about the same either way.  But anything that will speed the process is good news to me!


yes my last two shipments from last week went to NJ, nice surprise! 2 weeks ago, it was still Carlsbad though


----------



## caannie

After 224 successful transactions (sales to) Fashionphile over the last 7 years, last week I had my first instance of an item I sent in being ruled "inauthentic." I paid the $75 fee and had the item returned to me. It was a Gucci headband I bought on eBay, and honestly, they are probably right. I thought it was authentic but I had no experience with these headbands so I probably screwed up and bought a fake. My mistake, water under the bridge.

Except today, a watch I shipped to Fashionphile has also been determined "inauthentic." Let's be clear, the watch is genuine. The offer they made to me was far too high for this item, and I have to wonder if they realized that. So not only am I not getting the $4,000 I was offered for this item, I'm out another $75 to "authenticate" it.

I have many other items I could send, but now I have honestly lost faith in Fashionphile. I can't afford to pay random $75 fees every time I send an item in. I had a strong feeling they weren't going to buy this watch, and I was right. But I'm afraid to send them anything else at this point. So I guess my business relationship with Fashionphile is probably over.

The watch will be sent to the company for "servicing" so I can have proof that it's genuine. I can only hope they didn't damage it, take it apart or manhandle it during their "inspection" (which was done in less than 24 hours of them receiving it, even though previous watch sales have taken them 5 or more days to "inspect").


----------



## opensesame

caannie said:


> At one time I sold a wallet with my original receipt to a consigner, I think it was Yoogiscloset but it might have been FP. The receipt was from LV with my name and either my address or email on it. They actually showed the receipt, with my name clearly displayed, in the listing photos. I learned my lesson!



The insanity!! Hard to believe how some people have no common sense not to post in the listing photo. 
We will have to be extra careful.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> After 224 successful transactions (sales to) Fashionphile over the last 7 years, last week I had my first instance of an item I sent in being ruled "inauthentic." I paid the $75 fee and had the item returned to me. It was a Gucci headband I bought on eBay, and honestly, they are probably right. I thought it was authentic but I had no experience with these headbands so I probably screwed up and bought a fake. My mistake, water under the bridge.
> 
> Except today, a watch I shipped to Fashionphile has also been determined "inauthentic." Let's be clear, the watch is genuine. The offer they made to me was far too high for this item, and I have to wonder if they realized that. So not only am I not getting the $4,000 I was offered for this item, I'm out another $75 to "authenticate" it.
> 
> I have many other items I could send, but now I have honestly lost faith in Fashionphile. I can't afford to pay random $75 fees every time I send an item in. I had a strong feeling they weren't going to buy this watch, and I was right. But I'm afraid to send them anything else at this point. So I guess my business relationship with Fashionphile is probably over.
> 
> The watch will be sent to the company for "servicing" so I can have proof that it's genuine. I can only hope they didn't damage it, take it apart or manhandle it during their "inspection" (which was done in less than 24 hours of them receiving it, even though previous watch sales have taken them 5 or more days to "inspect").


Oh @caannie  I'm thinking the headband affected the watch? Since you said it was done so fast. And they could have easily lowered the price of the watch if they quoted too high. Maybe once your account had something not authentic on it everything else was/is flagged on the account for a while and is an automatic no-buy? I would also be quite hesitant to send them something in the short-term, but maybe you can test it again in a month or two. That $75 fee hurts, I didn't even realize we needed to pay for that 'service' if there is an issue. Their evaluators definitely make mistakes (I've seen a fake Chanel or two come down in the years) so it's possible they just didn't do a good job this time or your account is flagged for a short while.  Maybe they'd be willing to answer a few account questions for you if you call.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Have shipments already started being addressed there?  I saw that they had a new facility in Moonachie but all my shipping labels recently have still said Carlsbad, so I'm still having to wait. Then again, I'm in Texas, so it might end up being about the same either way.  But anything that will speed the process is good news to me!


Yes! I sent in two boxes. One box printed for Carlsbad, one printed for Moonachie. So I decided to reprint the first box and the label was for an addressed in Moonachie. So both boxes went to NJ! I’m on the east coast and the items were received and checked in within 24 hrs!! Excited about this change!


----------



## samfalstaff

caannie said:


> After 224 successful transactions (sales to) Fashionphile over the last 7 years, last week I had my first instance of an item I sent in being ruled "inauthentic." I paid the $75 fee and had the item returned to me. It was a Gucci headband I bought on eBay, and honestly, they are probably right. I thought it was authentic but I had no experience with these headbands so I probably screwed up and bought a fake. My mistake, water under the bridge.
> 
> Except today, a watch I shipped to Fashionphile has also been determined "inauthentic." Let's be clear, the watch is genuine. The offer they made to me was far too high for this item, and I have to wonder if they realized that. So not only am I not getting the $4,000 I was offered for this item, I'm out another $75 to "authenticate" it.
> 
> I have many other items I could send, but now I have honestly lost faith in Fashionphile. I can't afford to pay random $75 fees every time I send an item in. I had a strong feeling they weren't going to buy this watch, and I was right. But I'm afraid to send them anything else at this point. So I guess my business relationship with Fashionphile is probably over.
> 
> The watch will be sent to the company for "servicing" so I can have proof that it's genuine. I can only hope they didn't damage it, take it apart or manhandle it during their "inspection" (which was done in less than 24 hours of them receiving it, even though previous watch sales have taken them 5 or more days to "inspect").


Could you show them the servicing invoice to prove it's authentic? They probably just don't want the watch, but you could at least get your $75 back.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh @caannie  I'm thinking the headband affected the watch? Since you said it was done so fast. And they could have easily lowered the price of the watch if they quoted too high. Maybe once your account had something not authentic on it everything else was/is flagged on the account for a while and is an automatic no-buy? I would also be quite hesitant to send them something in the short-term, but maybe you can test it again in a month or two. That $75 fee hurts, I didn't even realize we needed to pay for that 'service' if there is an issue. Their evaluators definitely make mistakes (I've seen a fake Chanel or two come down in the years) so it's possible they just didn't do a good job this time or your account is flagged for a short while.  Maybe they'd be willing to answer a few account questions for you if you call.





samfalstaff said:


> Could you show them the servicing invoice to prove it's authentic? They probably just don't want the watch, but you could at least get your $75 back.


I called them yesterday. The girl I spoke to read some of the authenticator's notes, which I think she wasn't supposed to because she stopped pretty quickly! From what I understand they felt the engraving on the back wasn't deep enough. Now, this is a used watch that I'm sure has been buffed on the back to remove any deep scuffs or scratches so yeah, the engraving might not be as deep. I asked her if they had opened the case because that's the true way to authenticate a watch, is to look at the mechanism inside, and she said no. I asked for a supervisor review and she said a supervisor automatically reviews all rejections.

I also emailed and requested that they are cautious in sending my watch back in the same condition that they received it in. They may think it's a fake and worthless but I know better and I don't want my watch being damaged in their lousy return procedure. I also asked if I should send it for servicing and they service it and send it back with papers and I provide those papers will I get my $75 back. The supervisor said yes but I have a feeling he's counting on no written proof of authenticity.

Meanwhile, I paid the ridiculous fee two days ago and they still haven't shipped it back. I have another offer elsewhere for it, but I need it returned so I have time to get it looked at and send it out again. I have a feeling they will drag this out over the weekend. They're just really pissing me off.

And yes, I think the headband "flagged" my account. I sent them 7 detailed pictures of this watch including all engravings when I requested a quote. Those pictures are sufficient to authenticate it. I've seen fake versions of this watch before. They are obvious from pictures alone. If they suggested this was a "Frankenwatch," which is an authentic watch with aftermarket parts added to it, then I could believe that is remotely possible (links in the bracelet, maybe?) But an all-out fake? Not a chance.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I used to browse FP on a weekly basis for intelligence, window shopping and if I could snag a good deal on the few designers on my wish list.

I finally found a belt bag that I've been wanting since 2019.  As some of the previous posters mentioned, my cc was charged immediately for the sale.  It took almost 13 days to receive the bag! I was worried if there was an issue I would have a small time frame to return the bag. Think it must of shipped from Antarctica b/c I never experienced delivery times like this before.  I've been a long time seller/buyer with FP before their partnership with NM.  I've also purchased a handful of bags/jewelry and never experienced delayed delivery.  I get the world is different with Covid and business shutdown, etc.  So they should be more "customer oriented" when dealing with returns - within reason of course.

In March I visited their NM storefront to sell a few items.  Low-balled on new pink Chanel zip around small wallet and LV mini pochette.  We all know gosh-darn-well they would mark-up 3-4x to resell.  I declined their offer.

Again, I tend to be a little paranoid.. but I swear they were playing a card shark game with Lady Dior bags, same color, same hardware.   When I placed in cart to buy less expensive one, in similar condition... then poof! no longer available.  Now I have the more expensive options to buy.  Then I visited the site a few days after and saw "what appears" to be the same bags.  I was looking at the serial numbers.

In short, FP is starting to get greedy and their return policies should be better.  I probably will do business with them again on a few items I want to sell.  If they low-ball again, then I'm done with them.


----------



## caannie

Spoke to Fashionphile again. My watch is not being shipped back until next "Monday or Tuesday." That's 5-6 days after I paid their return fee. And they still won't tell me what made them think it's inauthentic. 

Edited to add: Out of curiosity I checked their completed listings for this exact same model watch. The two I found had very similar serial numbers to mine. Also, both sold recently for $3600. But they offered me $4000 for mine? Someone screwed up that offer, bad. I truly believe they were avoiding honoring the quote.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I randomly found a "live" model on their site today. Maybe they're planning to switch from the mannequin.


----------



## eunaddict

Has anyone had issues with shipping Fashionphile purchased items to/through Australian customs?

Advice regarding what is required for calfskin bags to enter would also be super helpful. I have emailed Australian Customs but they haven't really been that clear about requirements - just "refer to xyz site".


----------



## onlyk

eunaddict said:


> Has anyone had issues with shipping Fashionphile purchased items to/through Australian customs?
> 
> Advice regarding what is required for calfskin bags to enter would also be super helpful. I have emailed Australian Customs but they haven't really been that clear about requirements - just "refer to xyz site".


I think you are the rare case that a buyer volunteer information to the custom before the item  going through the boarder, the officers must be surprised too I would imagine they now they may have to deal with this question carefully since they don’t want to bear the responsibility permit you import anything if illegal nor they can let anything illegal going through especially if they had been informed, if the material is illegal, I don’t know Australian law, can’t understand why would calfskin raise any issues though


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My item came today and it REEKS of perfume. It's so bad, and nowhere on the listing did it say the item had a perfume odor. I'm so torn - it's 100% brand new and unused, but the owner must have stored it away for quite a long time in a scented box or in a closet that was heavily perfumed. Thankfully I'm not allergic to perfumes, but I can't decide if the odor will eventually leave or if I should just send it back. I'm not sure how this was missed, it's impossible to not smell it. I wonder if Fashionphile separates smelly bags into a certain section or if they just store anything next to something else. Every time they show the warehouse the bags are just randomly on shelves without protection of any sort.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My item came today and it REEKS of perfume. It's so bad, and nowhere on the listing did it say the item had a perfume odor. I'm so torn - it's 100% brand new and unused, but the owner must have stored it away for quite a long time in a scented box or in a closet that was heavily perfumed. Thankfully I'm not allergic to perfumes, but I can't decide if the odor will eventually leave or if I should just send it back. I'm not sure how this was missed, it's impossible to not smell it. I wonder if Fashionphile separates smelly bags into a certain section or if they just store anything next to something else. Every time they show the warehouse the bags are just randomly on shelves without protection of any sort.


I'm sorry your bag reeks. If you prefer to keep it, there are these silica gel packets you can buy on Amazon to put in the bags and close it up and over time they will absorb the smell. Or at least they're supposed to. I used some on a bag with a storage odor and it worked.


----------



## caannie

.


----------



## Evergreen602

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My item came today and it REEKS of perfume. It's so bad, and nowhere on the listing did it say the item had a perfume odor. I'm so torn - it's 100% brand new and unused, but the owner must have stored it away for quite a long time in a scented box or in a closet that was heavily perfumed. Thankfully I'm not allergic to perfumes, but I can't decide if the odor will eventually leave or if I should just send it back. I'm not sure how this was missed, it's impossible to not smell it. I wonder if Fashionphile separates smelly bags into a certain section or if they just store anything next to something else. Every time they show the warehouse the bags are just randomly on shelves without protection of any sort.


Not sure if this is the case, but I have noticed many new luxury bags have a strong perfume-like scent at first.  Three of my bags have had the same perfume-like scent (different brands) when first purchased (from different retailers).  I think fragrance is added during the tanning process to mask any unpleasant odors.  For me, the smell has faded over time.  If you would like to help that process along, I have used bamboo bags filled with activated charcoal with some success.  Here is an example:





						Amazon.com: 12 Pack Bamboo Charcoal Air Purifying Bag, Activated Charcoal Bags Odor Absorber, Moisture Absorber, Natural Car Air Freshener, Shoe Deodorizer, Odor Eliminators For Home, Pet, Closet (6x50g, 6x150g): Home & Kitchen
					

Amazon.com: 12 Pack Bamboo Charcoal Air Purifying Bag, Activated Charcoal Bags Odor Absorber, Moisture Absorber, Natural Car Air Freshener, Shoe Deodorizer, Odor Eliminators For Home, Pet, Closet (6x50g, 6x150g): Home & Kitchen



					www.amazon.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Today makes 7 days my watch has been in Fashionphile's hot little hands and 6 days since I paid their return fee (or in Fashionphile-speak, "4 business days." ) We've gone from the SAME rep telling me the time it takes for them to print a label and DROP THE SHIPMENT AT UPS is 3 business days to telling me it's 5-7 business days... To return my property, that I paid a return fee for. Straight up, this is horseshit. They are enjoying messing with me.
> 
> When I told the rep (sadly, not hostilely) that I'm worried I will not get my watch back, he actually told me there was no reason to get upset because it would ship soon. I feel so much better. ☹ Great way to run a business. Zero confidence.


UPS is at their back door daily, I'm sure they aren't driving anyplace to drop return packages lol, total lie. They should, at minimum, have provided you with a tracking number.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> UPS is at their back door daily, I'm sure they aren't driving anyplace to drop return packages lol, total lie. They should, at minimum, have provided you with a tracking number.


They haven't provided me with tracking yet because they haven't shipped it back yet, after 7 days.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> They haven't provided me with tracking yet because they haven't shipped it back yet, after 7 days.


Maybe they have someone to take a look the item again maybe they will reverse their decision?


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> Maybe they have someone to take a look the item again maybe they will reverse their decision?


I wish. But when I call I'm told it's on a "return cart." And the guy I've been speaking to (same guy, sadly) said it's not like they can just go back to returns and start tearing through everything to find my package specifically and send it back to me. I get this. But your return window (not for delivery but just for getting the item shipped) shouldn't be 7 business days.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I wish. But when I call I'm told it's on a "return cart." And the guy I've been speaking to (same guy, sadly) said it's not like they can just go back to returns and start tearing through everything to find my package specifically and send it back to me. I get this. But your return window (not for delivery but just for getting the item shipped) shouldn't be 7 business days.


agree, it's annoying and stressful enough to any seller have to deal with returns, they should ship it back to you ASAP! 3 days max in my opinion


----------



## caannie

I just got a tracking number. It hasn't actually shipped yet, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My item came today and it REEKS of perfume. It's so bad, and nowhere on the listing did it say the item had a perfume odor. I'm so torn - it's 100% brand new and unused, but the owner must have stored it away for quite a long time in a scented box or in a closet that was heavily perfumed. Thankfully I'm not allergic to perfumes, but I can't decide if the odor will eventually leave or if I should just send it back. I'm not sure how this was missed, it's impossible to not smell it. I wonder if Fashionphile separates smelly bags into a certain section or if they just store anything next to something else. Every time they show the warehouse the bags are just randomly on shelves without protection of any sort.



Sorry that your 100% brand new & unused bag "reeks" of perfume. Since you have a short window
to return this bag, you may want to consider the  return. Strong scents can take a long time to
remove.. There are suggestions from coffee grinds, dryer sheets & other options, but they
need time to "work"


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Love Of My Life said:


> Sorry that your 100% brand new & unused bag "reeks" of perfume. Since you have a short window
> to return this bag, you may want to consider the  return. Strong scents can take a long time to
> remove.. There are suggestions from coffee grinds, dryer sheets & other options, but they
> need time to "work"


Thank you so much for the suggestion(s). They'll be helpful for the future and for others, too. I did send it back today  I let it sit in an open-air space for 1 week after receipt and the smell didn't lessen at all. I was not confident the smell would leave in fewer than several months so I let it go back with a note that the odor should have been disclosed. It was extremely strong and concentrated on the exterior only, since the interior was unused. The bag was new but had been stored since purchase, which is not the best use of a bag!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestion(s). They'll be helpful for the future and for others, too. I did send it back today  I let it sit in an open-air space for 1 week after receipt and the smell didn't lessen at all. I was not confident the smell would leave in fewer than several months so I let it go back with a note that the odor should have been disclosed. It was extremely strong and concentrated on the exterior only, since the interior was unused. The bag was new but had been stored since purchase, which is not the best use of a bag!



Think you made the right decision here & hopefully since you have given a heads up to FP
that there was no odor disclosed, their team members will pay closer attention to that detail


----------



## PurpleLilac97

.


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## panp8

I need someone’s opinion to make an informed decision please. This is my first time ever selling to fashionphile! I just submitted my LV pochette accessories for a quote this morning and receive an offer in a matter of hours which was surprising. I bought it in Nov 2020 for $600 I think and never once used it. The current price is $795... I succumbed to the ongoing 90s style hype but realistically it’s not my style at all. I think the monogram is too conspicuous for me personally. I think the quote is pretty good but what do you guys think? I rather sell it and it give it someone who will love it. I intend to put the funds towards a Chanel bag I have been wanting. I’ve attached the quote below... thank you in advance!


----------



## Love Of My Life

panp8 said:


> I need someone’s opinion to make an informed decision please. This is my first time ever selling to fashionphile! I just submitted my LV pochette accessories for a quote this morning and receive an offer in a matter of hours which was surprising. I bought it in Nov 2020 for $600 I think and never once used it. The current price is $795... I succumbed to the ongoing 90s style hype but realistically it’s not my style at all. I think the monogram is too conspicuous for me personally. I think the quote is pretty good but what do you guys think? I rather sell it and it give it someone who will love it. I intend to put the funds towards a Chanel bag I have been wanting. I’ve attached the quote below... thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083825




This seems like a decent quote. Have you compared FP buyout to any other resellers?


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My item came today and it REEKS of perfume. It's so bad, and nowhere on the listing did it say the item had a perfume odor. I'm so torn - it's 100% brand new and unused, but the owner must have stored it away for quite a long time in a scented box or in a closet that was heavily perfumed. Thankfully I'm not allergic to perfumes, but I can't decide if the odor will eventually leave or if I should just send it back. I'm not sure how this was missed, it's impossible to not smell it. I wonder if Fashionphile separates smelly bags into a certain section or if they just store anything next to something else. Every time they show the warehouse the bags are just randomly on shelves without protection of any sort.


Oh, that sucks  

I've had several bags over the years from FP that reek of smoke, perfume, or mold/musty. None of them described as such (or I wouldn't have bought them.) I was able to get rid of the odors except mold. That one is difficult.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just purchased an item. It was listed as NEW with a box and giftable at $715 however there was the exact same item listed as EXCELLENT without a box and listed at $800.  I just kept flipping back and forth between the two but couldn't see any difference. I bought the NEW w box for $85 cheaper but still feel like I missed something


----------



## snibor

I’ve had excellent experience with FF. I’ve sold a lot of bags. Are offers low? Sometimes.  Are they high?  Sometimes.  Bought 2 items..a piece of jewelry and a vintage bag. Both in excellent condition.  Generally I find the prices of most bags too high and I believe their pricing has brought up prices of preloved in general.  My local consignment shop used to have great deals but less so now as they have online sources (FF and real real) to check pricing.  Many times I see FF has pricing same as retail or even higher.


----------



## onlyk

snibor said:


> I’ve had excellent experience with FF. I’ve sold a lot of bags. Are offers low? Sometimes.  Are they high?  Sometimes.  Bought 2 items..a piece of jewelry and a vintage bag. Both in excellent condition.  Generally I find the prices of most bags too high and I believe their pricing has brought up prices of preloved in general.  My local consignment shop used to have great deals but less so now as they have online sources (FF and real real) to check pricing.  Many times I see FF has pricing same as retail or even higher.


I think there is another reason why other consignments prices are higher now, because consignments will not get the item if they don't pay higher prices, and generally speaking, prices of designer items are so much higher since mid 2020, such as I used to pay brand new Neverfull MM GM set from second hand market for $1,100, now I had to pay $1,400 to $1500! and Chanel, gosh, if looks like Chanel bag, and not too broken is over $1,000, some old 80s 90s vintage well used over $3,500

FP is no longer the highest bidder, other consignments sometimes shock me for the prices they bid for my items

Also I'm afraid we may already in the beginning stage of the hyperinflation, that's why designer items in the world market have gone up prices big time!


----------



## panp8

Love Of My Life said:


> This seems like a decent quote. Have you compared FP buyout to any other resellers?


Thanks for your input! I haven’t yet just because I’m not familiar with other resellers.


----------



## Love Of My Life

panp8 said:


> Thanks for your input! I haven’t yet just because I’m not familiar with other resellers.



Ann's Fabulous Finds, FP, Rebag & TRR are many that tPF'ers will refer to.. at times
it is the luck of the draw with pricing & how many pieces are available in the marketplace
You can also check Ebay


----------



## opensesame

panp8 said:


> I need someone’s opinion to make an informed decision please. This is my first time ever selling to fashionphile! I just submitted my LV pochette accessories for a quote this morning and receive an offer in a matter of hours which was surprising. I bought it in Nov 2020 for $600 I think and never once used it. The current price is $795... I succumbed to the ongoing 90s style hype but realistically it’s not my style at all. I think the monogram is too conspicuous for me personally. I think the quote is pretty good but what do you guys think? I rather sell it and it give it someone who will love it. I intend to put the funds towards a Chanel bag I have been wanting. I’ve attached the quote below... thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083825


That’s a great quote. I’d sell it if I don’t love the bag


----------



## panp8

opensesame said:


> That’s a great quote. I’d sell it if I don’t love the bag


Thank you for your input! I think I’m gonna accept the buyout. I don’t use the bag at all, it just sits in its box. I know it’s a really hard bag to get and extremely popular. I rather sell it than hoard from people who have been wanting it.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I started to post this last week but decided I should make a decision first. It’s the second time FP has emailed me to sell an item back to them. So I request a quote and get a better offer then the sell back price. This time I was quoted almost $500 more. Yippee. I wasn’t even thinking about selling it, but took them up on their offer. I guess they don’t cross check serial numbers.


----------



## Chanel0524

Did fashionphile really offer me $4800 for a 21S pink iridescent rose Clair calfskin flap? Wtf. Is someone sleeping today? I sold them a 19C Barbie pink medium flap for $5500 worn a few weeks ago. I’m livid.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

winnie_cooper said:


> I started to post this last week but decided I should make a decision first. It’s the second time FP has emailed me to sell an item back to them. So I request a quote and get a better offer then the sell back price. This time I was quoted almost $500 more. Yippee. I wasn’t even thinking about selling it, but took them up on their offer. I guess they don’t cross check serial numbers.


I kind of feel like if a company has a buyback program they should make sure the buyback item gets a higher price than the people who are submitting the same item but didn't originally purchase from them. Like a way of rewarding loyalty. But it's good to know their buyback price is sometimes nonsense and you can get a higher quote by just submitting! I always just submit via the buyback button - maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Agreed! I never thought I’d get more for a quote. But I won’t ever sell back again w/o checking first.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I submitted 3 Chanel slgs and got the quotes back in 1 day. Yoogis (shockingly!) was $100 higher on every single one. It's the first time Yoogi's has been higher for me than Fashionphile.


----------



## wyuan3

Do you have any followup? i have exactly same thing happend My item lost during the middle of the transit, UPS tracking number shows "Merchandise is missing. UPS will notify the sender with additional details. / All merchandise missing, empty carton was discarded. UPS will notify the sender with details of the damage." anyone has the experience of this? I'm really upset and anxious now.


----------



## wyuan3

I sold an item to Fashionphile. My item lost during the middle of the transit, UPS tracking number shows "Merchandise is missing. UPS will notify the sender with additional details. / All merchandise missing, empty carton was discarded. UPS will notify the sender with details of the damage." anyone has the experience of this? I'm really upset and anxious now. Is fashionphile insured? Anyone having the same experience?Please help out thanks


----------



## caannie

My watch arrived back here yesterday. Fashionphile did not ship it back with any of the original bubble wrap or packing materials inside the watch box like I shipped it to them. So the watch came loose inside its box in transit and was banged against itself the whole way here. What originally was one tiny mark on the back is now many scratches and marks. At least I have a reason to get it serviced now.


----------



## christaangelie

Does anyone know after how many days will they discount items from 5% to 10% to 20%?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

christaangelie said:


> Does anyone know after how many days will they discount items from 5% to 10% to 20%?


I believe it is every 30 days to the minute it was listed. So listed at 10:26am, the discount 30 days later at 10:26am. Most items will get a discount, but not all. People watch the discount tiers very closely and jump on items when they go down, so be ready if you really like something. I've lost stuff countless times by being just 5 minutes late to the discount!


----------



## christaangelie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I believe it is every 30 days to the minute it was listed. So listed at 10:26am, the discount 30 days later at 10:26am. Most items will get a discount, but not all. People watch the discount tiers very closely and jump on items when they go down, so be ready if you really like something. I've lost stuff countless times by being just 5 minutes late to the discount!


Does the item in the website show when was it listed? I missed a discounted item last night


----------



## ccbaggirl89

christaangelie said:


> Does the item in the website show when was it listed? I missed a discounted item last night


No. It used to show the exact minute it would discount but they changed that about a year ago. You can sort items by the time they were listed so that gives some idea of how long it's been on the site and if it's next for the discount. They've made it harder to track unless you really watch a specific item.


----------



## maris.crane

Buyer only perspective:

I love Fashionphile for the selection and the layaway option. They have quick easy shipping; and I've never had a problem with anything being lost. I can deal with the higher pricetag and currency conversion; as every product I've purchased from the site has been in better than described condition.

I also have noted the duties and customs on my recent purchases in 2021/2020 have been less than they were in the past, too. 

However: I have noticed (probably since I am sitting at a laptop all day remotely; so I have the site constantly open in a tab) that they have deleted and re-listed things once they're hitting the 5/10/15% discounts and re-list them at the full price. I've had a few Chanel Small Flaps in my saved listings; and have noticed this happen with a few items. I mean, I guess, caveat emptor?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

maris.crane said:


> Buyer only perspective:
> 
> I love Fashionphile for the selection and the layaway option. They have quick easy shipping; and I've never had a problem with anything being lost. I can deal with the higher pricetag and currency conversion; as every product I've purchased from the site has been in better than described condition.
> 
> I also have noted the duties and customs on my recent purchases in 2021/2020 have been less than they were in the past, too.
> 
> However: I have noticed (probably since I am sitting at a laptop all day remotely; so I have the site constantly open in a tab) that they have deleted and re-listed things once they're hitting the 5/10/15% discounts and re-list them at the full price. I've had a few Chanel Small Flaps in my saved listings; and have noticed this happen with a few items. I mean, I guess, caveat emptor?


I see this too, a lot. I wonder what they are doing. I was watching a brand new item come on yesterday and it went right down and came back a few minutes later with a $400 reduction. I wonder if somehow their automated system does it. Many items do come down and go back up without their former discount or with an adjusted price; I'm sure it's a machine rather than a person sitting there. I was so glad I didn't buy the item at the $400+ price when it was relisted later for lower.


----------



## samfalstaff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I believe it is every 30 days to the minute it was listed. So listed at 10:26am, the discount 30 days later at 10:26am. Most items will get a discount, but not all. People watch the discount tiers very closely and jump on items when they go down, so be ready if you really like something. I've lost stuff countless times by being just 5 minutes late to the discount!


So it's still on a timetable then? I was watching an item that received a 5% discount on May 5 and then a 10% discount on May 20. (I got the discount emails.) Could it be that the jump from 5% to 10% is every 15 days? Or maybe there is no perceivable method to their madness.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> So it's still on a timetable then? I was watching an item that received a 5% discount on May 5 and then a 10% discount on May 20. (I got the discount emails.) Could it be that the jump from 5% to 10% is every 15 days? Or maybe there is no perceivable method to their madness.


Could be.. the 5% is 30 days but perhaps it's shorter from 5-10. We'll have to pick some and watch


----------



## ccbutnotchanel

Heads up - if your order hasn't shipped out within 3-4 business days, give Fashionphile a call. They're not responsive via email.

Last Monday I made my first purchase w/ them, but it sat on "Awaiting shipment" for a full week. Turns out it dinged me for having 2 different billing and shipping addresses (I shipped to a friend with doorman) and needed verification. I didn't know about verification being needed until I called this morning.

And yes this extra week counts towards the 30-day return policy, so now I'll only have 20 days to return. Thankfully the SA was able to upgrade my shipping to next day delivery.


----------



## Evergreen602

ccbutnotchanel said:


> Heads up - if your order hasn't shipped out within 3-4 business days, give Fashionphile a call. They're not responsive via email.
> 
> Last Monday I made my first purchase w/ them, but it sat on "Awaiting shipment" for a full week. Turns out it dinged me for having 2 different billing and shipping addresses (I shipped to a friend with doorman) and needed verification. I didn't know about verification being needed until I called this morning.
> 
> And yes this extra week counts towards the 30-day return policy, so now I'll only have 20 days to return. Thankfully the SA was able to upgrade my shipping to next day delivery.


This was the case for my recent order.  It said "awaiting shipment" for about a week.  Now I know why!  My bag arrived quickly once it was shipped, at least.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

samfalstaff said:


> So it's still on a timetable then? I was watching an item that received a 5% discount on May 5 and then a 10% discount on May 20. (I got the discount emails.) Could it be that the jump from 5% to 10% is every 15 days? Or maybe there is no perceivable method to their madness.


So I have been watching a bag for a while that was at 5% and was waiting to see if the 10% came today (15 days later) and today was the 15th day. The bag disappeared and came back later ... at full price, no discount. So bizarre!


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So I have been watching a bag for a while that was at 5% and was waiting to see if the 10% came today (15 days later) and today was the 15th day. The bag disappeared and came back later ... at full price, no discount. So bizarre!


A while back I was watching a Chanel J12 watch. From the moment it was listed to the day it sold (7 months) the price never changed. It never was discounted. FP makes its own rules.


----------



## k5ml3k

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So I have been watching a bag for a while that was at 5% and was waiting to see if the 10% came today (15 days later) and today was the 15th day. The bag disappeared and came back later ... at full price, no discount. So bizarre!



Same thing happened to an ocase I was following …got an email about it going down to 20% at 504pm then it coming back to stock at full price at 613pm. Might just be a coincidence but who knows!


----------



## caannie

jmc3007 said:


> yes my last two shipments from last week went to NJ, nice surprise! 2 weeks ago, it was still Carlsbad though


Can anyone tell me what the processing time is for items shipped to the New Jersey location? The Carlsbad location usually processes items within a day or two of receipt. Is New Jersey about the same, or slower?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Can anyone tell me what the processing time is for items shipped to the New Jersey location? The Carlsbad location usually processes items within a day or two of receipt. Is New Jersey about the same, or slower?


Not sure on your question, but fyi on the Instagram page they have the watch authenticators talking about their process. In case you're interested


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not sure on your question, but fyi on the Instagram page they have the watch authenticators talking about their process. In case you're interested



Thanks! I definitely remember Jorge. Lol. I think their issue was with the "depth" of the markings on mine. Fortunately, my watch has been authenticated and found a new home.


----------



## jmc3007

NJ processing time is same as CA, about 2 days until payment.


----------



## theprettymiss

I got a quote of $1k for my 2019 NF PM in DE.

Considering I sold the pouch for $350 awhile back, I dont think its too shabby.

This is my first time selling anything back to them, so wish me luck.


----------



## anthrosphere

I bought and did layaway for my Paraty and after I was done, they shipped it in 1-2 days. The bag was as described and beautiful, and I can't get enough of their gorgeous packaging (take notes, The Real Real).

 I love FP, I plan on buying more of their bags in the near future.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I made a purchase (a really high one) and it was shipped by next day UPS air, guaranteed before 12pm, which I didn't pay for. Is this normal for the higher dollar amounts? I didn't intend to cancel, but the fact it was shipped within maybe an hour and by air seems like maybe they didn't want the item cancelled? I checked the tracking number and it already left New Jersey. Is this their normal practice above a certain dollar amount? Hopefully I'll like it b/c I don't want to feel guilt returning it.


----------



## Brigittew1

I have been reading all of the great information on this forum but have never posted.  I recently decided to sell my Birkin 35 Black Togo with GHW. The bag is too large for me and I wasn’t using it.  I decided to get quotes from Fashionphile, Ann’s, Yoogi’s and a local retailer Radcliffe.  Fashionphile ended up being the highest quote.  
I am super nervous about shipping such an expensive bag after reading stories of bags getting lost via UPS or FedEx. I called FP and they did confirm that the packages are insured for the buyout value but I am not sure if that is true. I was weighing shipping versus dropping off to my local Neiman Marcus. I did search online for information on this process and couldn’t find anything, so I thought this information may help someone else.
I did drive about 45 minutes from my house to Neiman Marcus in Tysons Corner, VA.  I also traded texts with a woman named Nancy who was super helpful at answering questions before hand.  She unfortunately wasn’t working the day I dropped my bag off.
They just have a small desk in the corner on the first floor past the gift department. There weren’t any FP signs or anything.  I did meet a woman there who checked my bag in and gave me the tracking information.  I also received an immediate email from FP saying my bag was accepted. They package the bag for you and just take to it the back once accepted.  It was quick.  I felt with the item in their hands, they are more responsible at that point/ insurance wise.  For 2 days the tracking didn’t update.  I did speak with Nancy who said the shipping department had processed my bag and the tracking would update last night.  They ship pallets of bags out.  So it isn’t my individual bag but a pallet of bags going to Fashionphile. Crazy. The tracking did update last night and says it will arrive in CA on 6/30.  I hope this process goes smooth.  Still very nervous


----------



## Brigittew1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I made a purchase (a really high one) and it was shipped by next day UPS air, guaranteed before 12pm, which I didn't pay for. Is this normal for the higher dollar amounts? I didn't intend to cancel, but the fact it was shipped within maybe an hour and by air seems like maybe they didn't want the item cancelled? I checked the tracking number and it already left New Jersey. Is this their normal practice above a certain dollar amount? Hopefully I'll like it b/c I don't want to feel guilt returning it.



I experienced the same thing recently. Purchased an expensive bag and FP shipped it overnight and I got it next day from CA.  I didn’t pay to upgrade my shipping either.


----------



## caannie

Brigittew1 said:


> I have been reading all of the great information on this forum but have never posted.  I recently decided to sell my Birkin 35 Black Togo with GHW. The bag is too large for me and I wasn’t using it.  I decided to get quotes from Fashionphile, Ann’s, Yoogi’s and a local retailer Radcliffe.  Fashionphile ended up being the highest quote.
> I am super nervous about shipping such an expensive bag after reading stories of bags getting lost via UPS or FedEx. I called FP and they did confirm that the packages are insured for the buyout value but I am not sure if that is true. I was weighing shipping versus dropping off to my local Neiman Marcus. I did search online for information on this process and couldn’t find anything, so I thought this information may help someone else.
> I did drive about 45 minutes from my house to Neiman Marcus in Tysons Corner, VA.  I also traded texts with a woman named Nancy who was super helpful at answering questions before hand.  She unfortunately wasn’t working the day I dropped my bag off.
> They just have a small desk in the corner on the first floor past the gift department. There weren’t any FP signs or anything.  I did meet a woman there who checked my bag in and gave me the tracking information.  I also received an immediate email from FP saying my bag was accepted. They package the bag for you and just take to it the back once accepted.  It was quick.  I felt with the item in their hands, they are more responsible at that point/ insurance wise.  For 2 days the tracking didn’t update.  I did speak with Nancy who said the shipping department had processed my bag and the tracking would update last night.  They ship pallets of bags out.  So it isn’t my individual bag but a pallet of bags going to Fashionphile. Crazy. The tracking did update last night and says it will arrive in CA on 6/30.  I hope this process goes smooth.  Still very nervous


FWIW, I've never had an item get lost by UPS or FedEx while being shipped to Fashionphile. I have, however, had items get lost after being received by Fashionphile during their check-in process. It's very, very unlikely they would misplace a Birkin, though. I don't think you have anything to worry about. The check-in process has been pretty slow lately, but you will get paid eventually.


----------



## Brigittew1

caannie said:


> FWIW, I've never had an item get lost by UPS or FedEx while being shipped to Fashionphile. I have, however, had items get lost after being received by Fashionphile during their check-in process. It's very, very unlikely they would misplace a Birkin, though. I don't think you have anything to worry about. The check-in process has been pretty slow lately, but you will get paid eventually.


I probably made the wrong choice.  If I would have shipped it directly, it would have arrived 2 days earlier with less people involved.  I just hope it all works out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I've been doing business with FP for about 7 years.  I liked going into their boutique on Maiden Lane in SF (the first one upstairs).  I liked the customer experience and felt the pay out option was fair.  I did lose $$ on some seasonal Chanels, which was hard lesson learned. However, they paid well on other pieces like LV.  As of Feb this year, I was not happy with recent quotes and the customer service.  I had a recent experience with TRR that didn't leave a good taste in my mouth.  

All in all, I still prefer FP for authenticity and business transactions.


----------



## caannie

I prefer Yoogiscloset at this point. On many items their quotes are higher than Fashionphile. I have never had an issue with items getting lost, slow payment or questioning authenticity when it came to them. I just feel more confident with them these days.


----------



## LemonDrop

So I just received a buy out quote and there is also an item that I want to purchase on their site.  I know if I sell for FF credit I get a higher percentage. Do I have to wait till they receive my item and process it before I get that credit?  Basically I am concerned about losing the item that I want to purchase. Is there someway to secure the item that I want to purchase and still use the buy out funds that I will receive?


----------



## muchstuff

LemonDrop said:


> So I just received a buy out quote and there is also an item that I want to purchase on their site.  I know if I sell for FF credit I get a higher percentage. Do I have to wait till they receive my item and process it before I get that credit?  Basically I am concerned about losing the item that I want to purchase. Is there someway to secure the item that I want to purchase and still use the buy out funds that I will receive?


You could try calling them. Is the item available for reserve yet? It will be after five days, you could pay the first payment and use your credit for the balance. But they may hold for you if you explain the situation. It’s worth a try.


----------



## LemonDrop

@muchstuff good idea. I didn't think of putting it on reserve.


----------



## muchstuff

LemonDrop said:


> @muchstuff good idea. I didn't think of putting it on reserve.


I just paid off a reserve bag with a credit.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not sure on your question, but fyi on the Instagram page they have the watch authenticators talking about their process. In case you're interested



One thing about watch is I thought it's a dying industry, ever since had the iwatch, I don't wear any other watch, can't wear two watches on the wrist can we? hahah


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I prefer Yoogiscloset at this point. On many items their quotes are higher than Fashionphile. I have never had an issue with items getting lost, slow payment or questioning authenticity when it came to them. I just feel more confident with them these days.


Yeah, Yoogi used to be the lowest offers, but they have been given much higher quotes this year, some of them even 10% to 15% higher than FP!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I made a purchase (a really high one) and it was shipped by next day UPS air, guaranteed before 12pm, which I didn't pay for. Is this normal for the higher dollar amounts? I didn't intend to cancel, but the fact it was shipped within maybe an hour and by air seems like maybe they didn't want the item cancelled? I checked the tracking number and it already left New Jersey. Is this their normal practice above a certain dollar amount? Hopefully I'll like it b/c I don't want to feel guilt returning it.


yes, happened to me before too, I meant status said shipped minutes within purchased, forgot what item(s) was it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> One thing about watch is I thought it's a dying industry, ever since had the iwatch, I don't wear any other watch, can't wear two watches on the wrist can we? hahah


100%. I was just discussing this with someone last week. I only wear an eco-watch for the past several years; luxury brands still use batteries which seems so ancient!


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 100%. I was just discussing this with someone last week. I only wear an eco-watch for the past several years; luxury brands still use batteries which seems so ancient!


I only buy automatic models these days. Rolex is only automatic and Chanel J12 is automatic for 38mm and bigger. I think most Cartier are quartz. Batteries cheapen a brand IMO.


----------



## LemonDrop

Is it just me or are the prices on FP out of control recently ?


----------



## k5ml3k

LemonDrop said:


> Is it just me or are the prices on FP out of control recently ?


Yep! Plus I feel like they’ve been taking down classic flaps and putting them back up w a higher price …


----------



## kadya

LemonDrop said:


> Is it just me or are the prices on FP out of control recently ?



Yeah they lost me at five figures for a classic flap

http://www.fashionphile.com/product-734906


----------



## LemonDrop

kadya said:


> Yeah they lost me at five figures for a classic flap
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-734906



$1000 for a 6x4 inch pouch.   

chanel-caviar-quilted-small-cosmetic-case-green-730443


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I submitted a few items for a quote and one came back with this message. Has anyone else seen this or maybe it's new?

"Thank you for considering FASHIONPHILE to sell your ultra-luxury accessory. At the moment, we cannot quote your item as we have too many of the same style in-stock. We apologize for the inconvenience and look forward to successfully quoting your other items in the future!"

It was a Speedy 25 in like new condition.


----------



## kadya

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I submitted a few items for a quote and one came back with this message. Has anyone else seen this or maybe it's new?
> 
> "Thank you for considering FASHIONPHILE to sell your ultra-luxury accessory. At the moment, we cannot quote your item as we have too many of the same style in-stock. We apologize for the inconvenience and look forward to successfully quoting your other items in the future!"
> 
> It was a Speedy 25 in like new condition.



I swear I saw someone else get that before (might have been this thread). Usually once price increase mania hits - I’m sure we are due pretty soon - FP will sell off a decent amount since they’re hard to find on the LV site. (Heck, their TPs disappeared in like two days of the news of discontinuance.) I would send it back in for a new quote at that point.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I submitted a few items for a quote and one came back with this message. Has anyone else seen this or maybe it's new?
> 
> "Thank you for considering FASHIONPHILE to sell your ultra-luxury accessory. At the moment, we cannot quote your item as we have too many of the same style in-stock. We apologize for the inconvenience and look forward to successfully quoting your other items in the future!"
> 
> It was a Speedy 25 in like new condition.


Classic Speedy?
I think that's quite an honest reply. 

By the way, anyone gets 1099 form from FP?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> Classic Speedy?
> I think that's quite an honest reply.
> 
> By the way, anyone gets 1099 form from FP?


No, it was a SE speedy 25. They only had 9 when I submitted, so I didn't think that was a lot. I'll try in a few months. YoogisCloset offered a good buyout quote so that's an option, too.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No, it was a SE speedy 25. They only had 9 when I submitted, so I didn't think that was a lot. I'll try in a few months. YoogisCloset offered a good buyout quote so that's an option, too.


In that case I guess they don't want to take yours to make this item appears there are too many in the market so that they can sell the ones they have for high prices (there could be others had already on the way shipped to them)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> In that case I guess they don't want to take yours to make this item appears there are too many in the market so that they can sell the ones they have for high prices (there could be others had already on the way shipped to them)


I think they get inventory from so many places, even buying items themselves, which they did confirm they do in a zoom meeting. I was on the site a few days ago and they uploaded what seemed like 200+ all brand new Gucci bags all at once. Those must have come from someplace that was clearing inventory or something - good luck selling a Marmont right now!, they must reject items a lot but we don't always hear the stories.


----------



## vernis-lover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think they get inventory from so many places, even buying items themselves, which they did confirm they do in a zoom meeting. I was on the site a few days ago and they uploaded what seemed like 200+ all brand new Gucci bags all at once. Those must have come from someplace that was clearing inventory or something - good luck selling a Marmont right now!, they must reject items a lot but we don't always hear the stories.


They have bought from me on ebay before and then resold.


----------



## fashion16

onlyk said:


> Classic Speedy?
> I think that's quite an honest reply.
> 
> By the way, anyone gets 1099 form from FP?


Oh wow, I have never but I almost always take a loss on my bags. Did you get a 1099?


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> Oh wow, I have never but I almost always take a loss on my bags. Did you get a 1099?


I saw someone on Tradsey's thread said she got 1099 from FP


----------



## theprettymiss

I got a great quote for my excellent condition Neverfull pm…shipped it out yesterday.

Luckily im in CA so it shouldnt take long for them to recieve it..I am nervous about waiting for a check though.


----------



## blessleeya

Hi has anyone shipped item to Fashionphile last week? My bag was delivered last Friday. But as of today(Wednesday), I haven’t heard anything from them. No email confirmation regarding receiving the box or the item. So worried that my item got lost during check in process.


----------



## muchstuff

blessleeya said:


> Hi has anyone shipped item to Fashionphile last week? My bag was delivered last Friday. But as of today(Wednesday), I haven’t heard anything from them. No email confirmation regarding receiving the box or the item. So worried that my item got lost during check in process.


Don’t forget it was a holiday weekend. I think you’re fine, you’ll probably hear today or tomorrow.


----------



## Brigittew1

muchstuff said:


> Don’t forget it was a holiday weekend. I think you’re fine, you’ll probably hear today or tomorrow.



I dropped off a bag at NM on 6/22 that arrived to them on 6/30.  I got the check in “we got em” email on 7/6 after the holiday weekend.  My dashboard status said processing yesterday and now it says “supplier waiting for payment of $xxxxx”.


----------



## caannie

They currently have a vachetta leather strap for sale on their site for $550. I have the same strap in new condition so I thought great, I'll sell it to them. They quoted me $100 for it.   I was so annoyed I requested a new quote and in the description I noted "you are selling this item on your site for $550". We'll see.


----------



## muchstuff

caannie said:


> They currently have a vachetta leather strap for sale on their site for $550. I have the same strap in new condition so I thought great, I'll sell it to them. They quoted me $100 for it.   I was so annoyed I requested a new quote and in the description I noted "you are selling this item on your site for $550". We'll see.


Their pricing is all over the place these days. I received a quote for a highly collectable 2001 Balenciaga Le Dix caribou First in excellent condition, $250. Uh, no thanks.


----------



## caannie

muchstuff said:


> Their pricing is all over the place these days. I received a quote for a highly collectable 2001 Balenciaga Le Dix caribou First in excellent condition, $250. Uh, no thanks.


I'm thinking the regular buyers are on vacation this week! They are so far behind listing things. I sent them two items for buyout weeks ago and they haven't listed them yet. Since they were buyout it doesn't affect me, but I just noticed.


----------



## muchstuff

caannie said:


> I'm thinking the regular buyers are on vacation this week! They are so far behind listing things. I sent them two items for buyout weeks ago and they haven't listed them yet. Since they were buyout it doesn't affect me, but I just noticed.


It took ages for one of my bags to show up as well. I don't think it has anything to do with the recent holiday, FP just isn't the same company it was in the past.


----------



## blessleeya

Brigittew1 said:


> I dropped off a bag at NM on 6/22 that arrived to them on 6/30.  I got the check in “we got em” email on 7/6 after the holiday weekend.  My dashboard status said processing yesterday and now it says “supplier waiting for payment of $xxxxx”.


Thank you so much for the information. It‘s a relief to know there have been some delays in processing. I just have to wait a few more days


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> They currently have a vachetta leather strap for sale on their site for $550. I have the same strap in new condition so I thought great, I'll sell it to them. They quoted me $100 for it.   I was so annoyed I requested a new quote and in the description I noted "you are selling this item on your site for $550". We'll see.


hahaha, sorry I had to laugh, because how low their quote is to you compare to how much they listed these accessories for.


----------



## Brigittew1

blessleeya said:


> Thank you so much for the information. It‘s a relief to know there have been some delays in processing. I just have to wait a few more days


 
I just got an email stating my payment has been initiated.  Seems like once they checked my bag in, everything is happening very fast.  My ACH transfer was initiated today.  Also, received my initial quote with an offer the same day I submitted it.


----------



## blessleeya

Brigittew1 said:


> I just got an email stating my payment has been initiated.  Seems like once they checked my bag in, everything is happening very fast.  My ACH transfer was initiated today.  Also, received my initial quote with an offer the same day I submitted it.


Good to know. Thanks again! Hope they will start processing my bag soon. It’s nerve-racking while waiting to get the confirmation email


----------



## onlyk

Dose anyone out there get lower than normal quotes lately? I can't sell any to them since last month, every item the quote they gave me was lower than other consignments, sometimes 15-25% lower. wondering why.


----------



## LemonDrop

Anyone understand the discount system at this time?  I haven't used FP in maybe 6 months and it took an item I am watching forever to go from 5% to 10%. Will the next jump be to 15% or to 20%. I have never seen the 5% increment before. thanks.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

New article from their head of procurement/buying, starting which 5 bags are the hottest sellers on Fashionphile right now.








						I'm a Handbag Expert—Shoppers Are Gravitating Toward These Trendy Bags the Most
					

We're showcasing the five new bag trends that are worth the investment, according to an expert.




					www.whowhatwear.com


----------



## Bisoux78

LemonDrop said:


> Anyone understand the discount system at this time?  I haven't used FP in maybe 6 months and it took an item I am watching forever to go from 5% to 10%. Will the next jump be to 15% or to 20%. I have never seen the 5% increment before. thanks.


They started that whole 5% increments thing during the Pandemic. I personally don't like it plus they don't tell you anymore when a bag is going to be available for Layaways.


----------



## woodgrainsd

same issue here， my van cleef bracelet was arrived and signed for by someone on 02/07 now it is 12/07, still no response. My friend’s item arrived on 10/07 was already received and paid for. I am nerve racked and crying because i have a feeling they lost my item. Customer service said they did not hear back from receiving yet! I ship from international so I can only track by usps postal! Now I am really worried where is my parcel.


----------



## blessleeya

woodgrainsd said:


> same issue here， my van cleef bracelet was arrived and signed for by someone on 02/07 now it is 12/07, still no response. My friend’s item arrived on 10/07 was already received and paid for. I am nerve racked and crying because i have a feeling they lost my item. Customer service said they did not hear back from receiving yet! I ship from international so I can only track by usps postal! Now I am really worried where is my parcel.



Hi it seems there have been some delays for items delivered right before July 4th weekend. I got paid today while my item was delivered on 7/2. Since you sent in fine jewelry, it might take longer to check in.


----------



## woodgrainsd

blessleeya said:


> Hi it seems there have been some delays for items delivered right before July 4th weekend. I got paid today while my item was delivered on 7/2. Since you sent in fine jewelry, it might take longer to check in.


thankyou for your reply，gave me some comfort, but when is your item checked in? My problem is the item was not checked in at all! My friend who also send international arrived on july 09 has received her payment. So I am desperate! And customer service is impossible to reach, I am really worries it was not even delivered to fashionphile! But I have send many items over the years, only this parcel which is very high value! I am literally crying sittting on my sofa


----------



## muchstuff

Bisoux78 said:


> They started that whole 5% increments thing during the Pandemic. I personally don't like it plus they don't tell you anymore when a bag is going to be available for Layaways.


I’ve seen it on the listings I’ve looked at, it says that the bag will be available for reserve in x days. That’s on the website though not the app.


----------



## blessleeya

woodgrainsd said:


> thankyou for your reply，gave me some comfort, but when is your item checked in? My problem is the item was not checked in at all! My friend who also send international arrived on july 09 has received her payment. So I am desperate! And customer service is impossible to reach, I am really worries it was not even delivered to fashionphile! But I have send many items over the years, only this parcel which is very high value! I am literally crying sittting on my sofa


My item was checked in on 7/8. Try to call customer service first thing in the morning around 7am pst. I was told they are running behind and it takes about 4-5 business days to check in items, even longer for fine jewelry.


----------



## caannie

woodgrainsd said:


> same issue here， my van cleef bracelet was arrived and signed for by someone on 02/07 now it is 12/07, still no response. My friend’s item arrived on 10/07 was already received and paid for. I am nerve racked and crying because i have a feeling they lost my item. Customer service said they did not hear back from receiving yet! I ship from international so I can only track by usps postal! Now I am really worried where is my parcel.


You have proof of delivery and that it was signed for. Just make sure you hold on to your shipping paperwork and it'll be fine. You have proof it arrived there, that's what matters They are just very slow right now.


----------



## woodgrainsd

Sad sad news, their receiving department claimed they never received it! Whoever signed for the package they claimed has no such employee. Because I send by usps, I have no way to track it like ups or fedex, and not able to use fashionphile labels! USPS assumed it is delivered and signed for. So Fashionphile just closed the case for me, I am out at $4000! And you know what, today i think i found my item listed on their website! But my items are van cleef (not listed), a hermes twilly (just listed) and chanel earrings (just listed) but items have no specific reference on them, how can I said they were mine! I am new, i can not even start my own thread to seek more help! I need serous help


----------



## nicole0612

woodgrainsd said:


> Sad sad news, their receiving department claimed they never received it! Whoever signed for the package they claimed has no such employee. Because I send by usps, I have no way to track it like ups or fedex, and not able to use fashionphile labels! USPS assumed it is delivered and signed for. So Fashionphile just closed the case for me, I am out at $4000! And you know what, today i think i found my item listed on their website! But my items are van cleef (not listed), a hermes twilly (just listed) and chanel earrings (just listed) but items have no specific reference on them, how can I said they were mine! I am new, i can not even start my own thread to seek more help! I need serous help


I am so sorry. One thing you can try is to open a case with USPS, hopefully the box was insured, and they can do a GPS check of where the package was signed for (if it was at Fashionphile’s address or elsewhere). I have needed to do this in the past. In my case I was the buyer, and the item was marked as delivered and signed for, but when they finished the investigation (a long process where I had to keep calling and escalating the case), they discovered that the GPS marker for delivery was about 1/2 mile away from my house, so they refunded my money. For the VCA piece at least, if they do end up listing it, they can check the serial number against your piece, assuming you have documentation or photos (maybe from when you submitted it for a quote). Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## acrowcounted

woodgrainsd said:


> Sad sad news, their receiving department claimed they never received it! Whoever signed for the package they claimed has no such employee. Because I send by usps, I have no way to track it like ups or fedex, and not able to use fashionphile labels! USPS assumed it is delivered and signed for. So Fashionphile just closed the case for me, I am out at $4000! And you know what, today i think i found my item listed on their website! But my items are van cleef (not listed), a hermes twilly (just listed) and chanel earrings (just listed) but items have no specific reference on them, how can I said they were mine! I am new, i can not even start my own thread to seek more help! I need serous help


Just curious, why didn’t you use the free fashionphile label?


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> Just curious, why didn’t you use the free fashionphile label?


Not OP, but I think she said she is from outside the USA. I don’t think they offer the free fashionphile label in that case.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Just so everyone else is aware, USPS will only insure fine jewelry if it is sent with their incredibly slow registered mail service, where each handoff of the package is signed for. There's specific requirements for tamper evident packaging as well.

regardless of what insurance you pay for, jewelry items/gemstones/etc are NOT INSURED with USPS unless they are sent registered mail.


----------



## acrowcounted

nicole0612 said:


> Not OP, but I think she said she is from outside the USA. I don’t think they offer the free fashionphile label in that case.


Interesting. I assumed because she used USPS she was in the USA but I guess international companies link to usps once the package crosses the ocean? One reason I prefer using FP as a seller is that they provide the label which makes them seemingly responsible for the item the moment it leaves my hands (and all their auto processing/scanning is linked to it making it harder to lose items etc).


----------



## nicole0612

pasdedeux1 said:


> Just so everyone else is aware, USPS will only insure fine jewelry if it is sent with their incredibly slow registered mail service, where each handoff of the package is signed for. There's specific requirements for tamper evident packaging as well.
> 
> regardless of what insurance you pay for, jewelry items/gemstones/etc are NOT INSURED with USPS unless they are sent registered mail.


This is very helpful, thanks for posting the details.


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> Interesting. I assumed because she used USPS she was in the USA but I guess international companies link to usps once the package crosses the ocean? One reason I prefer using FP as a seller is that they provide the label which makes them seemingly responsible for the item the moment it leaves my hands (and all their auto processing/scanning is linked to it making it harder to lose items etc).


I would have assumed so also, but I  happened to recall in her previous post that she had shipped internationally.
I completely agree with you, I will gladly take a slightly lower payout if required in order to use company that provides an insured label.


----------



## onlyk

woodgrainsd said:


> Sad sad news, their receiving department claimed they never received it! Whoever signed for the package they claimed has no such employee. Because I send by usps, I have no way to track it like ups or fedex, and not able to use fashionphile labels! USPS assumed it is delivered and signed for. So Fashionphile just closed the case for me, I am out at $4000! And you know what, today i think i found my item listed on their website! But my items are van cleef (not listed), a hermes twilly (just listed) and chanel earrings (just listed) but items have no specific reference on them, how can I said they were mine! I am new, i can not even start my own thread to seek more help! I need serous help


You may look up your quote number then take a look of the item they liisted if they are the same then that's your item.

Also just curious, why you guys take high risk of losing expensive things sending your items overseas instead you could selling in your own country? I'm sure there are lots of consignments in almost every countries? It would give me heart attack to mail anything that expensive without some sort of guaranty


----------



## caannie

When I got my first label for their New Jersey location I was pleased that the shipping time had been reduced from a week to just 2-3 days. However the check-in time has increased so much, it's really a wash. I'm not even talking about processing time and getting paid, I'm talking about just OPENING the shipping box and acknowledging receipt of the specific item. Honestly, it's just scary shipping anything to them these days. I'm still waiting for them to open a box while Yoogiscloset has already paid me for items received on the same day!


----------



## muchstuff

nicole0612 said:


> Not OP, but I think she said she is from outside the USA. I don’t think they offer the free fashionphile label in that case.


They don’t offer free shipping outside of the US. They also say they won’t accept your package if it’s sent by anything other than USPS.


----------



## onlyk

A qutesion, are you guys getting lower than usual quotes? I haven't been able to sell anything to them for awhile, because other consignments offered me 5%- 40% more on almost every item. I'm afraid of sending new items in for quotes,  just don't want FP thinks I'm teasing them.


----------



## *MJ*

woodgrainsd said:


> Sad sad news, their receiving department claimed they never received it! Whoever signed for the package they claimed has no such employee. Because I send by usps, I have no way to track it like ups or fedex, and not able to use fashionphile labels! USPS assumed it is delivered and signed for. So Fashionphile just closed the case for me, I am out at $4000! And you know what, today i think i found my item listed on their website! But my items are van cleef (not listed), a hermes twilly (just listed) and chanel earrings (just listed) but items have no specific reference on them, how can I said they were mine! I am new, i can not even start my own thread to seek more help! I need serous help



Were they ever able to locate your package?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> A qutesion, are you guys getting lower than usual quotes? I haven't been able to sell anything to them for awhile, because other consignments offered me 5%- 40% more on almost every item. I'm afraid of sending new items in for quotes,  just don't want FP thinks I'm teasing them.


I feel like their quotes have been lower in the past month. I think it really varies though from person to person and what you submit. You might want to search the thread, but I recall other people wondering if you can regularly submit for quotes but not send it to them. I believe the general responses were that they are ok with you getting quotes and not ultimately giving it to them as long as you are actively buying from them - they do stop giving quotes out to some people who they flag as never selling to them and also never buying from them.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I feel like their quotes have been lower in the past month. I think it really varies though from person to person and what you submit. You might want to search the thread, but I recall other people wondering if you can regularly submit for quotes but not send it to them. I believe the general responses were that they are ok with you getting quotes and not ultimately giving it to them as long as you are actively buying from them - they do stop giving quotes out to some people who they flag as never selling to them and also never buying from them.


Thank you for your reply, I sell to them a lot, it's just when sometimes their quotes were too low for me to lose $$$$ or other consignments gave much higher. I'm paying high tax and high cost of shipping when buy from sellers, it is now much harder to sell because all these LV Chanel Hermes went up prices big time, such as I had just sold a like brand new Speedy to a consignment whom gave me much higher than FP's quote (I would lose $50 if took FP's quote) but, listen to this, even at this much higher quote from another consignment I only makes $60 after all the expense, laughable profit.


----------



## caannie

The quotes are a mixed bag. I submitted 6 LV items to both Fashionphile and Yoogiscloset for quotes. Yoogis was higher on 3, Fashionphile was higher on the other three. I guess it just depends on what they are looking for.


----------



## azure5

onlyk said:


> Thank you for your reply, I sell to them a lot, it's just when sometimes their quotes were too low for me to lose $$$$ or other consignments gave much higher. I'm paying high tax and high cost of shipping when buy from sellers, it is now much harder to sell because all these LV Chanel Hermes went up prices big time, such as I had just sold a like brand new Speedy to a consignment whom gave me much higher than FP's quote (I would lose $50 if took FP's quote) but, listen to this, even at this much higher quote from another consignment I only makes $60 after all the expense, laughable profit.


If you can manage it, may be better to source high quality bags and sit on them for a year or so.
THEN sell.

Because AFAIK prices are going to go north. We're entering a high inflation low growth cycle.

 There's a lot of rubbish around and fakes, and if you can differentiate yourself, all the better.
High end auction houses are the go from what I can see. You can set a reserve and people are outbidding eachother. They view lux bags as an investment. It's not fashionistas in there. From what I can see.


----------



## azure5

onlyk said:


> Dose anyone out there get lower than normal quotes lately? I can't sell any to them since last month, every item the quote they gave me was lower than other consignments, sometimes 15-25% lower. wondering why.



They're possibly clogged up with rubbish that won't shift. So they don't want to take more items on regardless of quality. I doubt if they're authenticating properly either. I've identified plenty of fakes in all sites supposedly giving guarantees. This is crippling their business model. Plus theft, people returning and substituting with a fake, etc etc.


----------



## azure5

OMG *woodgrainsd *try to get a lawyer onto this and work your way through the legals. At $4k it can't hurt to at least make an initial appointment, they're usually free.


----------



## Chanel0524

Do their phone lines even work? NOBODY answers. You literally wait on hold for over an hour and then an automatic message says " you have reached outside of their business hours and to try again"... within BUSINESS hours. What a joke of a company at this point.


----------



## caannie

Chanel0524 said:


> Do their phone lines even work? NOBODY answers. You literally wait on hold for over an hour and then an automatic message says " you have reached outside of their business hours and to try again"... within BUSINESS hours. What a joke of a company at this point.


It's seems like every time I go to their site I get a pop-up survey to take. The last one asked me to describe Fashionphile in one or two words with examples like "exclusive" and "stylish." I guess that's how they see themselves. The one word I used to answer the survey was "overwhelmed." Lol


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Just got my quote for a Chanel reissue 225. A few months ago before the price increase it was $3600, now it’s $3200. Strange. Might be because they have some of the exact same bag now that haven’t sold. I’m good with either quote but if I can get $3600, I can’t let it go for $3200. Hope they keep letting me sell to them!


----------



## onlyk

azure5 said:


> If you can manage it, may be better to source high quality bags and sit on them for a year or so.
> THEN sell.
> 
> Because AFAIK prices are going to go north. We're entering a high inflation low growth cycle.
> 
> There's a lot of rubbish around and fakes, and if you can differentiate yourself, all the better.
> High end auction houses are the go from what I can see. You can set a reserve and people are outbidding eachother. They view lux bags as an investment. It's not fashionistas in there. From what I can see.


Very good advice, thank you!


----------



## opensesame

How good is FF with authenticating? I‘ve only sold stuff to them but I pulled the trigger today and bought a mini chanel bag. I certainly don’t want to pay $$$ for a super fake. Does anyone know?


----------



## azure5

canipus said:


> Having spent nearly $1000 on several LV items with Fashionphile I decided the twilly color did not match the purses and sent an email for an RMA to return the twilly as per the terms of the web site. It took 3 e-mails before I got a response informing me I could return the item no problem. The item arrived back in Beverly Hills Certified Mail on September 29th. 15 days have gone by and during that time I have sent 5 e-mails asking for an update to see whether the credit card has been issued a credit. Absolute zero response. I will now have to contact the card company direct. Out of eight e-mails to a "Steven" in Beverly Hills, Fashionphile responded just once. Can you believe this customer service? They are quick to sell and dispatch product but when it comes to returning product for a refund you're banging your head against a brick wall. Be warned folks.
> I will never deal with them again and you better bank on keeping anything you purchase with them because trying to communicate with them direct is the biggest hassle I have experienced in years.



I think this is probably normal. You're expected to liaise with your credit card provider first. This is the way of customer service these days...sadly.


----------



## azure5

onlyk said:


> Very good advice, thank you!



Well I'm not giving financial advice it's just what I am planning on doing. You never know how things are going to go with total certainty but one thing I know is the price of most things is going....UP. And the quality is going....Down. 
That gives a result for good quality vintage. IMO.


----------



## azure5

Mittens34 said:


> No, there are in B





opensesame said:


> How good is FF with authenticating? I‘ve only sold stuff to them but I pulled the trigger today and bought a mini chanel bag. I certainly don’t want to pay $$$ for a super fake. Does anyone know?



FF? You mean FashionPhile? 
Try taking images of your bag to the Chanel forum in here for authentication and ask them to authenticate.
That will either put your mind at rest or get ready to into reverse, once the bag arrives.


----------



## thundercloud

azure5 said:


> FF? You mean FashionPhile?
> Try taking images of your bag to the Chanel forum in here for authentication and ask them to authenticate.
> That will either put your mind at rest or get ready to into reverse, once the bag arrives.


FYI, there's no more authentication in the Chanel forum. People have to go the paid, private authentication route.


----------



## azure5

Well OK then I'd use up that anxiety-inducing time with researching how to identify Chanel fakes. There are plenty of hints and indicators in the relevant forum or you can just google it.


----------



## opensesame

azure5 said:


> FF? You mean FashionPhile?
> Try taking images of your bag to the Chanel forum in here for authentication and ask them to authenticate.
> That will either put your mind at rest or get ready to into reverse, once the bag arrives.



I have no Idea why I abbreviated fashionphile as FF. I must have been tired. Thanks for the advice and I will pay for a 3rd party authenticator


----------



## muchstuff

Is everyone here aware that you get 10% more if you take your earnings in store credit? It shows on the app but not on the website for some strange reason.
Also, it's worth getting a quote before you use their 70% buy back feature. My quote today was almost $400 more than the buy back amount, basically the same amount I paid for the bag originally.


----------



## GottaStopShoppin

I just made my first purchase with Fashionphile.  It is a LV Soufflot MM in Caramel that I had been searching for since it went out of stock on the LV site and subsequently disappeared entirely.  I was so excited to finally find one and it appeared to be in near perfect condition.  I placed my order on 07/28/21 and not knowing about the first time buyer verification that is required, I checked in after 3 days when I hadn't gotten a shipping notice.  They quickly (within 3 hours) replied with an explanation of the process, basically 1-2 days for buyer verification, then shipment in 1-2 days after that.  

It's now 08/05/21 and it still hasn't shipped.  I tried to call....1 hour wait time.  I have to work and can't sit on the phone that long so I sent another email.  No response so far.  All the reviews I saw for Fashionphile were very positive prior to my purchase.  I've since dug in a little deeper and found some scary stories.  I wish they'd just ship it so I could stop stroking out!  I really don't want to cancel the order....I've been looking for this bag for the better part of a year and I want it for a trip in October.  But.....damn.  

They aren't making a great first impression.  Maybe I'm spoiled from every other retailer shipping within 2 days of order placement?


----------



## Love Of My Life

GottaStopShoppin said:


> I just made my first purchase with Fashionphile.  It is a LV Soufflot MM in Caramel that I had been searching for since it went out of stock on the LV site and subsequently disappeared entirely.  I was so excited to finally find one and it appeared to be in near perfect condition.  I placed my order on 07/28/21 and not knowing about the first time buyer verification that is required, I checked in after 3 days when I hadn't gotten a shipping notice.  They quickly (within 3 hours) replied with an explanation of the process, basically 1-2 days for buyer verification, then shipment in 1-2 days after that.
> 
> It's now 08/05/21 and it still hasn't shipped.  I tried to call....1 hour wait time.  I have to work and can't sit on the phone that long so I sent another email.  No response so far.  All the reviews I saw for Fashionphile were very positive prior to my purchase.  I've since dug in a little deeper and found some scary stories.  I wish they'd just ship it so I could stop stroking out!  I really don't want to cancel the order....I've been looking for this bag for the better part of a year and I want it for a trip in October.  But.....damn.
> 
> They aren't making a great first impression.  Maybe I'm spoiled from every other retailer shipping within 2 days of order placement?



Just be patient perhaps not what you want to hear.. But a new client has to go through
"their process"..
Your bag likely will be on its way.. The agony of waiting for it will be worth it.. so enjoy


----------



## caannie

GottaStopShoppin said:


> I just made my first purchase with Fashionphile.  It is a LV Soufflot MM in Caramel that I had been searching for since it went out of stock on the LV site and subsequently disappeared entirely.  I was so excited to finally find one and it appeared to be in near perfect condition.  I placed my order on 07/28/21 and not knowing about the first time buyer verification that is required, I checked in after 3 days when I hadn't gotten a shipping notice.  They quickly (within 3 hours) replied with an explanation of the process, basically 1-2 days for buyer verification, then shipment in 1-2 days after that.
> 
> It's now 08/05/21 and it still hasn't shipped.  I tried to call....1 hour wait time.  I have to work and can't sit on the phone that long so I sent another email.  No response so far.  All the reviews I saw for Fashionphile were very positive prior to my purchase.  I've since dug in a little deeper and found some scary stories.  I wish they'd just ship it so I could stop stroking out!  I really don't want to cancel the order....I've been looking for this bag for the better part of a year and I want it for a trip in October.  But.....damn.
> 
> They aren't making a great first impression.  Maybe I'm spoiled from every other retailer shipping within 2 days of order placement?


I've purchased from them for years and never had a problem. If the bag was described as "very good" or "excellent" then I'm sure you will be pleased with the condition. I've had issues over the years selling things to FP, but never with buying. And they have a generous return policy. I suggest you try to call again and don't worry about that "hour" wait time, as I have found it's usually not accurate and much shorter. Don't cancel!


----------



## GottaStopShoppin

Love Of My Life said:


> Just be patient perhaps not what you want to hear.. But a new client has to go through
> "their process"..
> Your bag likely will be on its way.. The agony of waiting for it will be worth it.. so enjoy


Appreciate your response!  I'm trying!  I don't think I'd be nearly as concerned if they hadn't charged my card the next day.  Pretty much all other retailers I have dealt with over the years never charge the card fully until it ships.  They'll put a pending hold on the funds to ensure they are available, but it doesn't officially authorize until shipment.  If it was $20 I'd not lose sleep.....but over $2K is a bit nerve wracking being this is my first experience with them.  Fighting to get a charge reversed is never fun.  Hopefully I'll see a shipment notice soon!


----------



## GottaStopShoppin

caannie said:


> I've purchased from them for years and never had a problem. If the bag was described as "very good" or "excellent" then I'm sure you will be pleased with the condition. I've had issues over the years selling things to FP, but never with buying. And they have a generous return policy. I suggest you try to call again and don't worry about that "hour" wait time, as I have found it's usually not accurate and much shorter. Don't cancel!


Thank you!  It was listed as excellent and noted only 'marks on interior'.  I assume that is the usual incidental ink pen mark, which I know how to remove easily.  I have the same bag in BB size and noir color that I got directly from LV and love it.  Just wanted one a little bigger and figured a different color would be nice to have too.  Can't wait to see it!  I am hoping to get some time tomorrow to give them a call if I don't see a shipment notice today.  Truly appreciate your response!


----------



## Love Of My Life

GottaStopShoppin said:


> Appreciate your response!  I'm trying!  I don't think I'd be nearly as concerned if they hadn't charged my card the next day.  Pretty much all other retailers I have dealt with over the years never charge the card fully until it ships.  They'll put a pending hold on the funds to ensure they are available, but it doesn't officially authorize until shipment.  If it was $20 I'd not lose sleep.....but over $2K is a bit nerve wracking being this is my first experience with them.  Fighting to get a charge reversed is never fun.  Hopefully I'll see a shipment notice soon!



FP works a little differently than other retailers you have dealt with.
I would just wait it out a couple more days ..
You are a little ahead of yourself being concerned with a credit card chargeback.
Again, be patient..
Many of us have had varied experiences with FP but FP works on their own timetable


----------



## Chanel0524

Use option 3 for order verification. They pick up within 3 mins!


----------



## thundercloud

muchstuff said:


> Is everyone here aware that you get 10% more if you take your earnings in store credit? It shows on the app but not on the website for some strange reason.
> Also, it's worth getting a quote before you use their 70% buy back feature. My quote today was almost $400 more than the buy back amount, basically the same amount I paid for the bag originally.


It shows when you choose your payment method after you accept a quote. You can see all the different payment methods including the extra 10% if you choose store credit or NM giftcard. I love having those extra 10% options!


----------



## Lpchickster

I've bought and sold quite a few Cartier, Tiffany and VCA diamond pieces to Fashionphile and while their customer service can be slow as hell to respond, one thing is for sure, after all my dealings with them in the fine jewelry department they have my trust in regards to authenticity.
I literally just purchased the big Cartier diamond panthere necklace an hour ago from their website for $25,000+ and though I wonder if it will good on me, I do not wonder if it is authentic, I know it is.


----------



## onlyk

Lpchickster said:


> I've bought and sold quite a few Cartier, Tiffany and VCA diamond pieces to Fashionphile and while their customer service can be slow as hell to respond, one thing is for sure, after all my dealings with them in the fine jewelry department they have my trust in regards to authenticity.
> I literally just purchased the big Cartier diamond panthere necklace an hour ago from their website for $25,000+ and though I wonder if it will good on me, I do not wonder if it is authentic, I know it is.


You had just bought a car to wear on your neck, haha.. no offense, just admiring your ability


----------



## GottaStopShoppin

Chanel0524 said:


> Use option 3 for order verification. They pick up within 3 mins!


I'm going to try this today!  Thank you!!


----------



## GottaStopShoppin

I got a shipping notification tonight!  ETA is currently Wednesday.  I will post a condition report as soon as I get my hands on it!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Love Of My Life

GottaStopShoppin said:


> I got a shipping notification tonight!  ETA is currently Wednesday.  I will post a condition report as soon as I get my hands on it!  Thanks everyone!



  WHO HOO!!!!


----------



## bergafer3

I returned something to them a day after getting it and it shows it made it to the destination on August 3. I haven’t heard anymore from them is this normal? Any suggestions?


----------



## Prettyn

bergafer3 said:


> I returned something to them a day after getting it and it shows it made it to the destination on August 3. I haven’t heard anymore from them is this normal? Any suggestions?


I would call them Monday.


----------



## xox.lacherie

Chanel0524 said:


> Use option 3 for order verification. They pick up within 3 mins!



Been on hold for 2 hours and 46 minutes…will try this and hopefully I can actually get through. Ugh!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My question, if anyone knows. I have an item on layaway and just submitted an item for a quote. The quote was good so I'm planning to sell it - if I take the 10% store credit can it get applied to my layaway purchase? Has anyone done this?


----------



## Chanel0524

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My question, if anyone knows. I have an item on layaway and just submitted an item for a quote. The quote was good so I'm planning to sell it - if I take the 10% store credit can it get applied to my layaway purchase? Has anyone done this?



Yes- you can. You just have to call or write them to apply the store credit to your layaway item.


----------



## GottaStopShoppin

My LV came today from Fashionphile and it is IMMACULATE.  I can't find a single thing wrong with it at all.  Nothing on the interior, the brass is all perfect, not the slightest scratch.  It smells divine.  I saw one identical to it post right after I bought this one and it was several hundred more so I checked out the condition and it only had one less comment than mine did.  I can't imagine how it would be in better shape than this one.  If it came in an LV box I'd have no clue it wasn't brand new.  So happy with it!  They even sent it in a Fashionphile dust bag with the original LV dustbag tucked inside the bag itself.  Now I have an extra!


----------



## waimanalo18

Brigittew1 said:


> I have been reading all of the great information on this forum but have never posted.  I recently decided to sell my Birkin 35 Black Togo with GHW. The bag is too large for me and I wasn’t using it.  I decided to get quotes from Fashionphile, Ann’s, Yoogi’s and a local retailer Radcliffe.  Fashionphile ended up being the highest quote.
> I am super nervous about shipping such an expensive bag after reading stories of bags getting lost via UPS or FedEx. I called FP and they did confirm that the packages are insured for the buyout value but I am not sure if that is true. I was weighing shipping versus dropping off to my local Neiman Marcus. I did search online for information on this process and couldn’t find anything, so I thought this information may help someone else.
> I did drive about 45 minutes from my house to Neiman Marcus in Tysons Corner, VA.  I also traded texts with a woman named Nancy who was super helpful at answering questions before hand.  She unfortunately wasn’t working the day I dropped my bag off.
> They just have a small desk in the corner on the first floor past the gift department. There weren’t any FP signs or anything.  I did meet a woman there who checked my bag in and gave me the tracking information.  I also received an immediate email from FP saying my bag was accepted. They package the bag for you and just take to it the back once accepted.  It was quick.  I felt with the item in their hands, they are more responsible at that point/ insurance wise.  For 2 days the tracking didn’t update.  I did speak with Nancy who said the shipping department had processed my bag and the tracking would update last night.  They ship pallets of bags out.  So it isn’t my individual bag but a pallet of bags going to Fashionphile. Crazy. The tracking did update last night and says it will arrive in CA on 6/30.  I hope this process goes smooth.  Still very nervous


Hi there! How long did it take for FP to pay you?  I dropped off a bag at my local neimans last week and it arrived there on the 10th and still havent heard back. Im getting paranoid. Did you have anything printed out from Fashionphile prior to dropping off? Or you just took your bag to Neimans and they took care of the rest?- coz this is what happened to me. I selected drop off at my local neimans and received a drop off confirmation to head to neimans to drop off and when i get to the neiman’s FP desk they took my bag and let me take a picture of the shipping label with tracking number.


----------



## waimanalo18

Hello everyone. I dropped off a Mini pochette at My local neiman’s on the 5th of this month (August) it was delivered on the 10th to Fashionphile and havent heard anything about it yet. No confirmation, no acceptable or check in and no payment. Im worried that it might be lost in their processing  this is the first time I used Neiman’s to send items for Fashionphile, I usually use their free label but they do not offer one on qoutes below $1000 from Hawaii and this one was only qouted for $550. So I chose to dropped off at my Local Neiman’s marcus on Fashionphile website then I received a confirmation email of drop off that have instruction on how to proceed stating to take your item to Neiman’s. So I did and received a confirmation of my drop off, i was able to take a picture of the shipping label with the Fedex tracking number. Im getting paranoid coz ive shipped several times to Fashionphile using their free UPS label and it only took them few days to pay me. Whats getting me paranoid is when I chose the drop off option when I accepted the qoute There was no document that I had to print and drop off at Neiman’s with my item so how can Fashionphile pay me if they dont know who to pay? What i dont know tho is if Neiman’s have their own slip they include in the package. Im worried sick  and I think I  saw my mini pochette already listed on their website and have sold sometime around last night or this morning . I sent an email asking the customer service about the status and hasnt received any response just yet.


----------



## caannie

waimanalo18 said:


> Hello everyone. I dropped off a Mini pochette at My local neiman’s on the 5th of this month (August) it was delivered on the 10th to Fashionphile and havent heard anything about it yet. No confirmation, no acceptable or check in and no payment. Im worried that it might be lost in their processing  this is the first time I used Neiman’s to send items for Fashionphile, I usually use their free label but they do not offer one on qoutes below $1000 from Hawaii and this one was only qouted for $550. So I chose to dropped off at my Local Neiman’s marcus on Fashionphile website then I received a confirmation email of drop off that have instruction on how to proceed stating to take your item to Neiman’s. So I did and received a confirmation of my drop off, i was able to take a picture of the shipping label with the Fedex tracking number. Im getting paranoid coz ive shipped several times to Fashionphile using their free UPS label and it only took them few days to pay me. Whats getting me paranoid is when I chose the drop off option when I accepted the qoute There was no document that I had to print and drop off at Neiman’s with my item so how can Fashionphile pay me if they dont know who to pay? What i dont know tho is if Neiman’s have their own slip they include in the package. Im worried sick  and I think I  saw my mini pochette already listed on their website and have sold sometime around last night or this morning . I sent an email asking the customer service about the status and hasnt received any response just yet.


Their check in and processing times have been much slower lately. I sent a bag to New Jersey and it arrived on the 4th but didn't actually get checked in for processing until about 5 days later. It takes about a week now if it's over the weekend. I just got a new survey from them on their site wanting a few words to describe them and I wrote "Slow. Slow to ship, slow to process items. Slow to answer the phones." Hopefully they'll get the message.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

On their website, using a desktop, I'm only seeing about 4 pictures per item. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> On their website, using a desktop, I'm only seeing about 4 pictures per item. Is anyone else experiencing this?


I'm seeing the same, but it depends on the item. It seems the more experience, more pictures. They're probably so far behind checking stuff in they're doing as little as needed.


----------



## Prettyn

caannie said:


> I'm seeing the same, but it depends on the item. It seems the more experience, more pictures. They're probably so far behind checking stuff in they're doing as little as needed.


Yes I see less pictures of the item , it like the real real.


----------



## caannie

I meant to say "more expensive, more pictures." Autocorrect got me! And has the Edit button disappeared?


----------



## nicole0612

caannie said:


> I meant to say "more expensive, more pictures." Autocorrect got me! And has the Edit button disappeared?


I think edit disappears after ~2 hours


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I'm seeing the same, but it depends on the item. It seems the more experience, more pictures. They're probably so far behind checking stuff in they're doing as little as needed.


Ok, thanks for confirming it wasn't just me! I was thinking the same thing, that they are backed up and cutting corners. It seems like $$$ bags and returns/buybacks still have lots of photos. I was looking at something that said it had corner wear but they haven't posted any pictures of the corners. I hope they don't do us wrong and continue this, it's too much like TRR with their awful 2-4 pictures.


----------



## Traveladdie

I received a LV Neverfull GM from Fashionphile today. It's beautiful and looks like new rather than pre-loved. I will probably buy from them again based on that experience.


----------



## Dannadrew

Hi have 


azzazza said:


> One option if your item is expensive enough is a mail forwarding service based out of somewhere like Oregon (no sales tax)... FP 30 day return window means you can get it shipped there, processed and sent to you via priority mail/ups/fedex, and still make the return window in case the item doesn’t work out. FP has to charge sales tax anywhere there is a Neiman Marcus, so $45 in shipping/insurance/processing beats $450 in sales tax! If you ever get IRS audited just know you may be liable for use tax so this is not a risk free route.


Hi have u ever done this? I’m thinking about it for a purchase or two. Any reputable ones?


----------



## mailuxworld

I already sold 9 bags to Fashionphile. They usually issue a paycheck within 1-2 days after they receive the bag. I get paid through ACH within 1-2 days once they release. However, this time they haven't responded yet since I'd shipped a bag last week. It has been a week. This is the first time that they took this long to inspect the bag and issue the payment. I just emailed them and now awaiting their response.


----------



## caannie

mailuxworld said:


> I already sold 9 bags to Fashionphile. They usually issue a paycheck within 1-2 days after they receive the bag. I get paid through ACH within 1-2 days once they release. However, this time they haven't responded yet since I'd shipped a bag last week. It has been a week. This is the first time that they took this long to inspect the bag and issue the payment. I just emailed them and now awaiting their response.


I have the same experience. Their check in times have become very slow. I had two bags delivered to them Monday (5 days ago). I received a "we received your box" email and now I'm just waiting for them to check them in. So the box is sitting there unopened for about a week. This has become their new normal. They even have a banner on the top of their page now noting their check-in times have gotten slower.

On another note I don't really think they want much stuff anymore. Or they only want very specific things. Most of my items have been getting pretty bad quotes.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I have the same experience. Their check in times have become very slow. I had two bags delivered to them Monday (5 days ago). I received a "we received your box" email and now I'm just waiting for them to check them in. So the box is sitting there unopened for about a week. This has become their new normal. They even have a banner on the top of their page now noting their check-in times have gotten slower.
> 
> On another note I don't really think they want much stuff anymore. Or they only want very specific things. Most of my items have been getting pretty bad quotes.


I think you are correct, they are "pickier", I had some low quotes since July so I sold these items to other consignments, but my last several items summited they gave me very good quotes, so I will give FP boxes and dusters, to help them sell for higher prices. am I a nice enough seller? haha


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ok, thanks for confirming it wasn't just me! I was thinking the same thing, that they are backed up and cutting corners. It seems like $$$ bags and returns/buybacks still have lots of photos. I was looking at something that said it had corner wear but they haven't posted any pictures of the corners. I hope they don't do us wrong and continue this, it's too much like TRR with their awful 2-4 pictures.


I just saw they listed a $9,395 Chanel only has 4 pictures! I don't know why would they do that, I can't spend that much plus tax for a bag just 4 pictures, gosh, I'm not a picky buyer at all but that is too little information for a pricy puchase!   Maybe someone else will, people are too rich to care.


----------



## Love Of My Life

onlyk said:


> y buyer at all but that is too little information for a pricy puchase!   Maybe someone else will, people are too rich to care.



I think that FP is cutting corners & likely so inundated with merchandise & short staffed
so they are following the lead & format of other internet sites that also show a minimum of images
but the bags are returnable so if the description/condition is not clear enough, the
option to return works
Bags are at a premium & sellers are taking advantage of all this across the board


----------



## keeks121

My box was delivered last Monday but still hasn't been checked in yet. I've emailed the support and got the answer that the full process takes 7-10 business days now. I'm worried, this has never happened before and FP's process used to be smooth and fast. Anyone having the same issue? How long does it take for your items to be put into the system and how long after that do you get the money?


----------



## 19flowers

keeks121 said:


> My box was delivered last Monday but still hasn't been checked in yet. I've emailed the support and got the answer that the full process takes 7-10 business days now. I'm worried, this has never happened before and FP's process used to be smooth and fast. Anyone having the same issue? How long does it take for your items to be put into the system and how long after that do you get the money?


They are really slow right now --  I sent in a bag and got the "we have your box" email on Aug. 4 -- it wasn't processed until Aug. 13 and payment on Aug. 16.


----------



## k5ml3k

19flowers said:


> They are really slow right now --  I sent in a bag and got the "we have your box" email on Aug. 4 -- it wasn't processed until Aug. 13 and payment on Aug. 16.


I agree.:.took them a week to check in my item on Thursday and it’s still processing. They’re usually much quicker than this. Hopefully, I’ll get paid today


----------



## keeks121

19flowers said:


> They are really slow right now --  I sent in a bag and got the "we have your box" email on Aug. 4 -- it wasn't processed until Aug. 13 and payment on Aug. 16.


Thank you for sharing! Wow, that's significantly longer than what they used to be. A whole week for items just to be checked in!


----------



## caannie

keeks121 said:


> My box was delivered last Monday but still hasn't been checked in yet. I've emailed the support and got the answer that the full process takes 7-10 business days now. I'm worried, this has never happened before and FP's process used to be smooth and fast. Anyone having the same issue? How long does it take for your items to be put into the system and how long after that do you get the money?


Exactly the same as you. My box was delivered a week ago. I only sent them  two items because they made great/crazy offers on them. The rest of my stuff is definitely going to Yoogiscloset. Their processing times haven't changed.


----------



## keeks121

caannie said:


> Exactly the same as you. My box was delivered a week ago. I only sent them  two items because they made great/crazy offers on them. The rest of my stuff is definitely going to Yoogiscloset. Their processing times haven't changed.


I have a couple more items to sell and I'll go with Yoggis too. Seems like FP takes way too long to process recently.


----------



## caannie

keeks121 said:


> I have a couple more items to sell and I'll go with Yoggis too. Seems like FP takes way too long to process recently.


I had three boxes arrive at Yoogi's last week (I've been cleaning out stuff). One arrived Tuesday and has been paid. One arrived Thursday and another Friday, and both were checked in today and offers accepted by me. I'm kind of worried about Fashionphile. They seem really overwhelmed and I'm guessing they're putting their energy into shipping orders out.


----------



## keeks121

caannie said:


> I had three boxes arrive at Yoogi's last week (I've been cleaning out stuff). One arrived Tuesday and has been paid. One arrived Thursday and another Friday, and both were checked in today and offers accepted by me. I'm kind of worried about Fashionphile. They seem really overwhelmed and I'm guessing they're putting their energy into shipping orders out.


My items are still waiting to be checked in... BTW, I've never tried Yoggi before, how are their quotes compared to FP?


----------



## caannie

keeks121 said:


> My items are still waiting to be checked in... BTW, I've never tried Yoggi before, how are their quotes compared to FP?


Most of the items I'm selling are Louis Vuitton. Yoogiscloset's quotes have been higher on every item except a couple of rare older items that Fashionphile gave me really high offers on. Of course, I haven't actually been paid for those yet.


----------



## keeks121

caannie said:


> Most of the items I'm selling are Louis Vuitton. Yoogiscloset's quotes have been higher on every item except a couple of rare older items that Fashionphile gave me really high offers on. Of course, I haven't actually been paid for those yet.


Thank you! I'll definitely try Yoggiscloset for my next consignment.


----------



## PopTart

Hi all!

I'm selling some of my bags for the first time and since I'm totally new at this I'm selling through Fashionphile (eBay would eat me alive).  This thread has been an amazing resource but I have three quick questions that I think I generally know the answer to based on the discussion here but I just wanted to be absolutely certain since this is my first time shipping to Fashionphile (or anywhere):

(1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags? 

(2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process. 

(3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days). 

Thanks so much!


----------



## caannie

PopTart said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm selling some of my bags for the first time and since I'm totally new at this I'm selling through Fashionphile (eBay would eat me alive).  This thread has been an amazing resource but I have three quick questions that I think I generally know the answer to based on the discussion here but I just wanted to be absolutely certain since this is my first time shipping to Fashionphile (or anywhere):
> 
> (1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags?
> 
> (2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process.
> 
> (3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days).
> 
> Thanks so much!


I use UPS so I don't know how FedEx works. I know you can group your shipments however you want with Fashionphile and print however many labels you want. But check and make sure you're getting a new tracking number on each one. Also, I personally wouldn't have FedEx pack my packages because I wouldn't want them to know there's a bunch of valuable handbags in them, but that's up to you. 
All of their prepaid shipping labels are for ground shipping. I found shipping times are only a few days, but be prepared because check-in times are averaging about 10 business days right now.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PopTart said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm selling some of my bags for the first time and since I'm totally new at this I'm selling through Fashionphile (eBay would eat me alive).  This thread has been an amazing resource but I have three quick questions that I think I generally know the answer to based on the discussion here but I just wanted to be absolutely certain since this is my first time shipping to Fashionphile (or anywhere):
> 
> (1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags?
> _You can reprint as many times as needed and the tracking number can be re-used. But it might make a difference with the inventory slip, so make sure to print a separate one of those per box (the 'what's included in this shipment' paper)._
> 
> (2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process.
> _No. They have paid for ground, so any additional service you add you'd be responsible for paying. It won't change their processing speed at all, just the speed the box gets there. You could overnight it and the box still won't be opened/processed until they're ready. It's not necessary._
> 
> (3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days).
> _It's not necessary. They fully insure the items, but you should make sure to keep tracking slips and proof of your mailing, and maybe even a picture of the packed box. TBH you are better off sending items all together when you can; splitting the shipments and creating multiple labels just creates more opportunities for misdirected/lost items. I've used FP for 7+ years and nothing has ever gone missing or lost._
> 
> Thanks so much!


(1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags?
_You can reprint as many times as needed and the tracking number can be re-used. But it might make a difference with the inventory slip, so make sure to print a separate one of those per box (the 'what's included in this shipment' paper)._

(2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process.
_No. They have paid for ground, so any additional service you add you'd be responsible for paying. It won't change their processing speed at all, just the speed the box gets there. You could overnight it and the box still won't be opened/processed until they're ready. It's not necessary._

(3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days).
_It's not necessary. They fully insure the items, but you should make sure to keep tracking slips and proof of your mailing, and maybe even a picture of the packed box. TBH you are better off sending items all together when you can; splitting the shipments and creating multiple labels just creates more opportunities for misdirected/lost items. I've used FP for 7+ years and nothing has ever gone missing or lost._


----------



## keeks121

PopTart said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm selling some of my bags for the first time and since I'm totally new at this I'm selling through Fashionphile (eBay would eat me alive).  This thread has been an amazing resource but I have three quick questions that I think I generally know the answer to based on the discussion here but I just wanted to be absolutely certain since this is my first time shipping to Fashionphile (or anywhere):
> 
> (1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags?
> 
> (2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process.
> 
> (3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days).
> 
> Thanks so much!


You can re-print shipping labels and choose what to include and exclude from each shipment. I once changed my mind after I printed the shipping label, and went on the "ship my items" page to exclude an item.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I use UPS so I don't know how FedEx works. I know you can group your shipments however you want with Fashionphile and print however many labels you want. But check and make sure you're getting a new tracking number on each one. Also, I personally wouldn't have FedEx pack my packages because I wouldn't want them to know there's a bunch of valuable handbags in them, but that's up to you.
> All of their prepaid shipping labels are for ground shipping. I found shipping times are only a few days, but be prepared because check-in times are averaging about 10 business days right now.


I wonder what's happening with them; did a lot of staff leave during Covid or are they just growing too fast and not keeping pace? It's becoming a more regular thing to expect low quality service. I ordered a few items last week and they forgot the file, the confetti and any padding, the items were just in there in white wrap. Not that presentation is majorly important, but so many things are Almost all of my items come from NJ these days and rarely California.


----------



## PopTart

caannie said:


> I use UPS so I don't know how FedEx works. I know you can group your shipments however you want with Fashionphile and print however many labels you want. But check and make sure you're getting a new tracking number on each one. Also, I personally wouldn't have FedEx pack my packages because I wouldn't want them to know there's a bunch of valuable handbags in them, but that's up to you.
> All of their prepaid shipping labels are for ground shipping. I found shipping times are only a few days, but be prepared because check-in times are averaging about 10 business days right now.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> (1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags?
> _You can reprint as many times as needed and the tracking number can be re-used. But it might make a difference with the inventory slip, so make sure to print a separate one of those per box (the 'what's included in this shipment' paper)._
> 
> (2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process.
> _No. They have paid for ground, so any additional service you add you'd be responsible for paying. It won't change their processing speed at all, just the speed the box gets there. You could overnight it and the box still won't be opened/processed until they're ready. It's not necessary._
> 
> (3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days).
> _It's not necessary. They fully insure the items, but you should make sure to keep tracking slips and proof of your mailing, and maybe even a picture of the packed box. TBH you are better off sending items all together when you can; splitting the shipments and creating multiple labels just creates more opportunities for misdirected/lost items. I've used FP for 7+ years and nothing has ever gone missing or lost._





keeks121 said:


> You can re-print shipping labels and choose what to include and exclude from each shipment. I once changed my mind after I printed the shipping label, and went on the "ship my items" page to exclude an item.



Thanks so much for the tips!  Very much appreciate the insight.  


ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wonder what's happening with them; did a lot of staff leave during Covid or are they just growing too fast and not keeping pace? It's becoming a more regular thing to expect low quality service. I ordered a few items last week and they forgot the file, the confetti and any padding, the items were just in there in white wrap. Not that presentation is majorly important, but so many things are Almost all of my items come from NJ these days and rarely California.



And ccbaggirl, my shipping label is to NJ, which I thought was weird until I googled and realized they bought a NJ facility.  Until now I was under the impression everything was based out of CA.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PopTart said:


> Thanks so much for the tips!  Very much appreciate the insight.
> 
> 
> And ccbaggirl, my shipping label is to NJ, which I thought was weird until I googled and realized they bought a NJ facility.  Until now I was under the impression everything was based out of CA.


Some packages/buyouts will still go to California. I guess it depends. I shipped two items last week and they went to California. It will vary. I think NJ has been open close to 6 months now, maybe even longer.


----------



## caannie

"You are a big deal to us! Our processing time is longer than usual. The reality is, there is so much to do, and not as many people to get it done. Know that we are processing your pretty items as fast as we can and when there is an update, we will send it along."

Yay! They opened my box!


----------



## Cocobeans12

I just went in person to the NYC showroom yesterday to sell a couple of bags. Of course you never get anywhere close to what you've paid. They did offer me $1000 for my LV speedy nano which is in pristine condition with box, papers, etc.. I sold a gorgeous Valentino for $800, paid $1400 and I sold a small round D&G also pristine condition for $175. I paid $500 so that was a huge loss. The employees there are very nice and the transaction happens quickly. I've done it before. As far as purchasing bags on their site, I think they are crazy with pricing. I just bought the LV Black Leather Empriente Neverfull MM at the LV store for $2260 and Fashionphile has numerous new or excellent some without the pouch for a $1000 more than the stores price. That makes no sense, so I tend to stay away from buying from their site.


----------



## Cocobeans12

ccbaggirl89 said:


> (1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags?
> _You can reprint as many times as needed and the tracking number can be re-used. But it might make a difference with the inventory slip, so make sure to print a separate one of those per box (the 'what's included in this shipment' paper)._
> 
> (2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process.
> _No. They have paid for ground, so any additional service you add you'd be responsible for paying. It won't change their processing speed at all, just the speed the box gets there. You could overnight it and the box still won't be opened/processed until they're ready. It's not necessary._
> 
> (3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days).
> _It's not necessary. They fully insure the items, but you should make sure to keep tracking slips and proof of your mailing, and maybe even a picture of the packed box. TBH you are better off sending items all together when you can; splitting the shipments and creating multiple labels just creates more opportunities for misdirected/lost items. I've used FP for 7+ years and nothing has ever gone missing or lost._


I sold to Fashionphile and used fedex and is went very smoothly. I did not pay extra for insurance. That's Fashionphiles responsibility. Just dont lose your tracking info. The money was in my bank account within a few days too.


----------



## Cocobeans12

ccbaggirl89 said:


> (1) Is it possible to re-print shipping labels if I change how I want to pack my bags for shipping?  The posts in this thread indicate that it's NBD if you have multiple shipping labels with the same tracking information, but originally I planned to ship 4 bags in one box and 4 in another, and printed off the shipping labels/manifests accordingly.  Once I actually started packing things up, though, I wound up spreading the 8 bags among 3 boxes.  Will it cause any issue if I print new shipping labels to conform to how I ultimately decided to pack the bags?
> _You can reprint as many times as needed and the tracking number can be re-used. But it might make a difference with the inventory slip, so make sure to print a separate one of those per box (the 'what's included in this shipment' paper)._
> 
> (2)  I went with a FedEx label, and noticed that the label is for ground shipping.  Can you still overnight the shipments even with the ground label?  I'm seeing from the posts here that processing is taking awhile, so I want to do anything I can on my end to expedite the overall process.
> _No. They have paid for ground, so any additional service you add you'd be responsible for paying. It won't change their processing speed at all, just the speed the box gets there. You could overnight it and the box still won't be opened/processed until they're ready. It's not necessary._
> 
> (3)  I think I saw in here that Fashionphile insures the shipments, but have any of you ladies ever gotten FedEx insurance on top of whatever insurance Fashionphile has?  I'm planning to have FedEx actually ship the packages (and I'm going to take pictures of which bags are in which boxes in case God forbid something happens) which I think will have the FedEx Office Packaging pledge kick in, but given the horror stories I've read on this forum re: lost packages/items, I want to make sure I'm taking whatever steps I can to protect myself in case something goes wrong (especially with mail generally being in flux these days).
> _It's not necessary. They fully insure the items, but you should make sure to keep tracking slips and proof of your mailing, and maybe even a picture of the packed box. TBH you are better off sending items all together when you can; splitting the shipments and creating multiple labels just creates more opportunities for misdirected/lost items. I've used FP for 7+ years and nothing has ever gone missing or lost._


No extra insurance. That's Fashionpiles responsibility. I did it through the mail and it went well and the money was in my bank account within days.


----------



## PopTart

Cocobeans12 said:


> I sold to Fashionphile and used fedex and is went very smoothly. I did not pay extra for insurance. That's Fashionphiles responsibility. Just dont lose your tracking info. The money was in my bank account within a few days too.





Cocobeans12 said:


> No extra insurance. That's Fashionpiles responsibility. I did it through the mail and it went well and the money was in my bank account within days.



Thanks, Cocobeans!  I'll make sure to hold onto the tracking info.


----------



## keeks121

caannie said:


> "You are a big deal to us! Our processing time is longer than usual. The reality is, there is so much to do, and not as many people to get it done. Know that we are processing your pretty items as fast as we can and when there is an update, we will send it along."
> 
> Yay! They opened my box!


I just got the same message. Finally, my box got opened! Now let's see how long it takes to pay.


----------



## onlyk

Cocobeans12 said:


> I just went in person to the NYC showroom yesterday to sell a couple of bags. Of course you never get anywhere close to what you've paid. They did offer me $1000 for my LV speedy nano which is in pristine condition with box, papers, etc.. I sold a gorgeous Valentino for $800, paid $1400 and I sold a small round D&G also pristine condition for $175. I paid $500 so that was a huge loss. The employees there are very nice and the transaction happens quickly. I've done it before. As far as purchasing bags on their site, I think they are crazy with pricing. I just bought the LV Black Leather Empriente Neverfull MM at the LV store for $2260 and Fashionphile has numerous new or excellent some without the pouch for a $1000 more than the stores price. That makes no sense, so I tend to stay away from buying from their site.


Thats a lot money to lose especially added up


----------



## Cocobeans12

onlyk said:


> Thats a lot money to lose especially added up


Yup it definitely is but the bags were sitting in my closet not being used for about 4-7 years. I thought about selling privately or through ebay but I'm always afraid of getting screwed. At least with Fashionphile you know who and where they are and my money was in my account this morning. Literally 2 days later after bringing the bags to the showroom. This is why I thought moving forward, I would only buy bags with good resale value like LV or Gucci, but that takes the enjoyment out of seeing a bag that you absolutely love and just buying it because it's gorgeous and not what you may get for it in 4 years.


----------



## Cocobeans12

PopTart said:


> Thanks, Cocobeans!  I'll make sure to hold onto the tracking info.


Hi again, just FYI...I went Monday and the money was in my account this morning. However, through the mail takes a bit more time but they are definitely quick in processing the money once they make the offer and you accept


----------



## caannie

keeks121 said:


> I just got the same message. Finally, my box got opened! Now let's see how long it takes to pay.


Just got processed with payment pending. I was starting to worry.


----------



## lallybelle

It was very slow processing last week I noticed that too. Finally my last box is checked in.


----------



## MAGJES

I purchased an item on Monday 23rd - from Fashionphile.  I did not pay extra for special shipping and it was delivered yesterday (Thursday - 26th). It came from CA and I am on the east coast. 
The box still had all the usual extras…..confetti, nail file, etc.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I also purchased Monday 8/23 and it was shipped Tuesday and I received it 2-day air by Thursday. I didn't get anything in my box other than the item, no file or extra packing. Perhaps the shipping department is significantly faster than the intake department; it makes sense they want people who are paying to be made happy and less consideration goes to people they need to pay out


----------



## caannie

I ordered an LV key chain from Fashionphile that arrived today. It was on sale 20% off and described as Very Good condition, which it was. However, I have a bone to pick with them. A part of the key chain, the metal loop that connects the actual key loop and LV clip to the Epi leather square is not the original LV hardware. It is an aftermarket metal ring someone just used to replace the original LV hardware. Nowhere in FP's listing does it say aftermarket part and I didn't see it until I compared it to a new item. It irks me they didn't mention it. I guess it's buyer beware. Just sneaky. I shouldn't have to examine every picture with a magnifying glass to see what they are trying to slip by us. 






Factory original hardware:


----------



## kiwanja

I recently decided to take the plunge into secondary resale market and tried Fashionphile after reading good things about them online. My first few purchases (under $1k each) went off without a hitch, so I decided to dip into more expensive items and purchased something for ~$1.7k. That turned out to be a disaster.
Their processing time now is really long. I purchased 6/30 and it didn't arrive until mid-July, at which point I had to leave for a 4 week work trip in Europe.
When I finally got back and had time to seriously inspect the item, I noticed a major undisclosed flaw - the canvas near the handle is pretty seriously cracked on one side of the bag.
I contacted them and of course, they are super backlogged on responding to customers. I said I understood retail business is very hard, but this is a pretty big oversight as LV canvas cracks are a serious issue that should 100% have been disclosed. I tried to be flexible and said I would accept store credit, even at a discount to my purchase price, and would entertain any resolution they offered.
They said as it was past the return period, there was nothing they could do. To be frank, that is just ridiculous with their current processing time.
I told the customer service rep (not her fault as it was a management decision) that this is akin to cutting off your nose to spite your face, and was frankly a bad business decision to piss off a customer that just started buying from them and that has purchased something every 3 weeks from them in just the past 3 months. This experience left an extremely bad taste in my mouth. To be honest, for items that are below $500, I don't care to check condition too closely and I almost never return items. I am a very easy customer and leave almost all 5star reviews on yelp. But this was truly just an untenable and crappy thing for them to do.
The only person who comes out ahead in this situation is Bernard Arnault because I won't be shopping second-hand ever again!


----------



## onlyk

kiwanja said:


> I recently decided to take the plunge into secondary resale market and tried Fashionphile after reading good things about them online. My first few purchases (under $1k each) went off without a hitch, so I decided to dip into more expensive items and purchased something for ~$1.7k. That turned out to be a disaster.
> Their processing time now is really long. I purchased 6/30 and it didn't arrive until mid-July, at which point I had to leave for a 4 week work trip in Europe.
> When I finally got back and had time to seriously inspect the item, I noticed a major undisclosed flaw - the canvas near the handle is pretty seriously cracked on one side of the bag.
> I contacted them and of course, they are super backlogged on responding to customers. I said I understood retail business is very hard, but this is a pretty big oversight as LV canvas cracks are a serious issue that should 100% have been disclosed. I tried to be flexible and said I would accept store credit, even at a discount to my purchase price, and would entertain any resolution they offered.
> They said as it was past the return period, there was nothing they could do. To be frank, that is just ridiculous with their current processing time.
> I told the customer service rep (not her fault as it was a management decision) that this is akin to cutting off your nose to spite your face, and was frankly a bad business decision to piss off a customer that just started buying from them and that has purchased something every 3 weeks from them in just the past 3 months. This experience left an extremely bad taste in my mouth. To be honest, for items that are below $500, I don't care to check condition too closely and I almost never return items. I am a very easy customer and leave almost all 5star reviews on yelp. But this was truly just an untenable and crappy thing for them to do.
> The only person who comes out ahead in this situation is Bernard Arnault because I won't be shopping second-hand ever again!
> 
> View attachment 5182355


What bag was it? the handle looks quite new yet would have tear like that, probably previous owner had put very heavy stuff in the bag that caused the stress. Buying from second hand market is like treasure hunting, I can't tell you how many times I received items were not as described (not specifically mean which seller or what site), but many many times was really great purchases. If I was in your situation, I would evaluate the condition of  the bag, will it still usable? How much can I sell it for if I sell on my own? Would it be better just sell back to Fashionphile and take the loss if really don't want to deal with the bag?

P.S not trying to make excuses for Fashionphile, but the volume of the items going through their store, they may not notice the damages when they listed it. I had made similar mistakes too.


----------



## kiwanja

onlyk said:


> What bag was it? the handle looks quite new yet would have tear like that, probably previous owner had put very heavy stuff in the bag that caused the stress. Buying from second hand market is like treasure hunting, I can't tell you how many times I received items were not as described (not specifically mean which seller or what site), but many many times was really great purchases. If I was in your situation, I would evaluate the condition of  the bag, will it still usable? How much can I sell it for if I sell on my own? Would it be better just sell back to Fashionphile and take the loss if really don't want to deal with the bag?
> 
> P.S not trying to make excuses for Fashionphile, but the volume of the items going through their store, they may not notice the damages when they listed it. I had made similar mistakes too.



Yes I think I am just realizing now that with Fashionphile / 2ndary market purchases, QC burden is on the buyer. Before April, I never purchased second-hand but always directly from the LV store due to concerns about authenticity. I buy confidently from LV, and never inspect items, as I feel that they have a reputation to uphold and I trust their QC process.

With my first few purchases on FP, I purchased smaller ticket items and found no issues. So I started to trust their QC process and unfortunately it was with a much bigger ticket item that I ran into this issue.

The handles have clearly been replaced - the handles' vachetta is a lot lighter than rest of the bag.

It is the Sofia Coppola monogram bag; it was limited edition ~2008-2009 I think.


----------



## caannie

kiwanja said:


> I recently decided to take the plunge into secondary resale market and tried Fashionphile after reading good things about them online. My first few purchases (under $1k each) went off without a hitch, so I decided to dip into more expensive items and purchased something for ~$1.7k. That turned out to be a disaster.
> Their processing time now is really long. I purchased 6/30 and it didn't arrive until mid-July, at which point I had to leave for a 4 week work trip in Europe.
> When I finally got back and had time to seriously inspect the item, I noticed a major undisclosed flaw - the canvas near the handle is pretty seriously cracked on one side of the bag.
> I contacted them and of course, they are super backlogged on responding to customers. I said I understood retail business is very hard, but this is a pretty big oversight as LV canvas cracks are a serious issue that should 100% have been disclosed. I tried to be flexible and said I would accept store credit, even at a discount to my purchase price, and would entertain any resolution they offered.
> They said as it was past the return period, there was nothing they could do. To be frank, that is just ridiculous with their current processing time.
> I told the customer service rep (not her fault as it was a management decision) that this is akin to cutting off your nose to spite your face, and was frankly a bad business decision to piss off a customer that just started buying from them and that has purchased something every 3 weeks from them in just the past 3 months. This experience left an extremely bad taste in my mouth. To be honest, for items that are below $500, I don't care to check condition too closely and I almost never return items. I am a very easy customer and leave almost all 5star reviews on yelp. But this was truly just an untenable and crappy thing for them to do.
> The only person who comes out ahead in this situation is Bernard Arnault because I won't be shopping second-hand ever again!
> 
> View attachment 5182355


They should've seen that flaw and mentioned it in the description of the item. It sucks you paid that much for cracked canvas. Fashionphile has grown too fast and lacks consistency in quality control.


----------



## kiwanja

caannie said:


> They should've seen that flaw and mentioned it in the description of the item. It sucks you paid that much for cracked canvas. Fashionphile has grown too fast and lacks consistency in quality control.



Yes I agree, I think the perspective of "buyer beware" in the secondary market for luxury goods is not a good one, because there is definitely information asymmetry. Putting the QC responsibility on the purchaser sets a bad precedent given buyers may only see a few luxury items in their lives, and a few may be neophytes, versus companies see thousands if not tens of thousands. When I go to LV, I do not expect to have to inspect their items. If I really did find something wrong, LV would fix it or issue a recall. $1,700 is a lot of money and as expensive as many items you can buy directly from the store, so if one is trying to sell something at almost the same price as LV, the QC had better be there.
If Fashionphile has a lot of volume, then they need to hire more people to inspect and QC. After all, I do not work for them. It is not my job to do QC for them.


----------



## onlyk

kiwanja said:


> Yes I think I am just realizing now that with Fashionphile / 2ndary market purchases, QC burden is on the buyer. Before April, I never purchased second-hand but always directly from the LV store due to concerns about authenticity. I buy confidently from LV, and never inspect items, as I feel that they have a reputation to uphold and I trust their QC process.
> 
> With my first few purchases on FP, I purchased smaller ticket items and found no issues. So I started to trust their QC process and unfortunately it was with a much bigger ticket item that I ran into this issue.
> 
> The handles have clearly been replaced - the handles' vachetta is a lot lighter than rest of the bag.
> 
> It is the Sofia Coppola monogram bag; it was limited edition ~2008-2009 I think.


could be the previous owner had handles wrapped, the bag doesn't look that used and it would be too expensive to replace handles unless it is too well used.

Again, sorry to hear you bad experience, yes, it is very tricky to buy from secondhand, Sofia Coppola is a very practical bag it should holds value well if you decide to resell it.


----------



## kiwanja

onlyk said:


> could be the previous owner had handles wrapped, the bag doesn't look that used and it would be too expensive to replace handles unless it is too well used.
> 
> Again, sorry to hear you bad experience, yes, it is very tricky to buy from secondhand, Sofia Coppola is a very practical bag it should holds value well if you decide to resell it.



I appreciate the kind message . If I resold it, I would 100% disclose this issue, and probably take a big price hit for it. This has colored my experienced and ability to enjoy the bag. AsBuddha said, though, anger is a hot coal I pick up to throw at my enemy only to burn myself. Perhaps the best outcome is to just enjoy the item as much as possible and not feel so much resentment and anger.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kiwanja said:


> I appreciate the kind message . If I resold it, I would 100% disclose this issue, and probably take a big price hit for it. This has colored my experienced and ability to enjoy the bag. AsBuddha said, though, anger is a hot coal I pick up to throw at my enemy only to burn myself. Perhaps the best outcome is to just enjoy the item as much as possible and not feel so much resentment and anger.


Your best bet, imo, is to sell it back to them if and when you decide you don't want it. They take all their own items back through the buyback program; you lose a bit but at least they give you back a portion of what you paid and you won't have the hassle of dealing with your own buyer. They have grown really fast and seem to be taking shortcuts these days with lots of things, including item descriptions. The one thing they do not ever negotiate is pricing or a reduction/discount/credit because you're unhappy, they do returns within their window and that's all.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I ordered an LV key chain from Fashionphile that arrived today. It was on sale 20% off and described as Very Good condition, which it was. However, I have a bone to pick with them. A part of the key chain, the metal loop that connects the actual key loop and LV clip to the Epi leather square is not the original LV hardware. It is an aftermarket metal ring someone just used to replace the original LV hardware. Nowhere in FP's listing does it say aftermarket part and I didn't see it until I compared it to a new item. It irks me they didn't mention it. I guess it's buyer beware. Just sneaky. I shouldn't have to examine every picture with a magnifying glass to see what they are trying to slip by us.
> 
> View attachment 5181489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factory original hardware:
> 
> View attachment 5181493


Did you return it? This would irk me to no end! That for sure needed to be listed as altered.


----------



## k5ml3k

caannie said:


> I ordered an LV key chain from Fashionphile that arrived today. It was on sale 20% off and described as Very Good condition, which it was. However, I have a bone to pick with them. A part of the key chain, the metal loop that connects the actual key loop and LV clip to the Epi leather square is not the original LV hardware. It is an aftermarket metal ring someone just used to replace the original LV hardware. Nowhere in FP's listing does it say aftermarket part and I didn't see it until I compared it to a new item. It irks me they didn't mention it. I guess it's buyer beware. Just sneaky. I shouldn't have to examine every picture with a magnifying glass to see what they are trying to slip by us.
> 
> View attachment 5181489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factory original hardware:
> 
> View attachment 5181493


Oh what the heck?! I would be very upset and return right away!


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did you return it? This would irk me to no end! That for sure needed to be listed as altered.





k5ml3k said:


> Oh what the heck?! I would be very upset and return right away!


My primary concern with this would be resale since it's altered, but I wasn't going to resell it. Since I got it deeply discounted and it's just for my personal use I'm keeping it. But, buyer beware.


----------



## _aveclei

They issued one direct deposit for me on September 1 and three direct deposit on September 2, BUT I have not received any money yet. Is this even normal? I usually get the money next day after they issued ACH. I called my bank this morning and my bank said they don't see any transaction from Fashionphile today and tomorrow. I'm calling Fashionphile now but have been hold for almost three hours. 3 hours!!! This is insane.


----------



## _aveclei

Update: after 3 hours and 44 minutes on hold, I hung up. I cannot do this anymore. It's so stressful. Do they even have customer service???


----------



## EJA316

_aveclei said:


> Update: after 3 hours and 44 minutes on hold, I hung up. I cannot do this anymore. It's so stressful. Do they even have customer service???


Wow! I thought it was just me! I am in the exact same situation and have been frantically checking my bank accounts to see if there was an error on my end. Of course, no response from Fashionphile.. However, it sounds like there's a problem on their end!! My item was approved on 09/01 for payment, and it claims ACH was sent on 09/02, but still no sign. I usually see it the next day also, so it's a bit odd. Hopefully, it's just a weird holiday schedule, as I have another 2 payments upcoming!


----------



## _aveclei

EJA316 said:


> Wow! I thought it was just me! I am in the exact same situation and have been frantically checking my bank accounts to see if there was an error on my end. Of course, no response from Fashionphile.. However, it sounds like there's a problem on their end!! My item was approved on 09/01 for payment, and it claims ACH was sent on 09/02, but still no sign. I usually see it the next day also, so it's a bit odd. Hopefully, it's just a weird holiday schedule, as I have another 2 payments upcoming!


OMG same here! In the past, the money hit my bank account one day after they issue the ACH. It is so strange this time. I've been so anxious and literally checking my bank account so many times a day. Now at least I know I'm not the only one. Please update me if you received your payments. I will do the same!


----------



## caannie

_aveclei said:


> They issued one direct deposit for me on September 1 and three direct deposit on September 2, BUT I have not received any money yet. Is this even normal? I usually get the money next day after they issued ACH. I called my bank this morning and my bank said they don't see any transaction from Fashionphile today and tomorrow. I'm calling Fashionphile now but have been hold for almost three hours. 3 hours!!! This is insane.





EJA316 said:


> Wow! I thought it was just me! I am in the exact same situation and have been frantically checking my bank accounts to see if there was an error on my end. Of course, no response from Fashionphile.. However, it sounds like there's a problem on their end!! My item was approved on 09/01 for payment, and it claims ACH was sent on 09/02, but still no sign. I usually see it the next day also, so it's a bit odd. Hopefully, it's just a weird holiday schedule, as I have another 2 payments upcoming!


Same problem here. Direct deposit was initiated on Friday the 3rd. The money used to be in my account the next morning. Then it went to the next afternoon after 3:30. I'm assuming the three day weekend and FP's deteriorating service and staffing levels are to blame. I'm sure we'll get the money, but it'll probably be tomorrow. Or the next day.


----------



## _aveclei

caannie said:


> Same problem here. Direct deposit was initiated on Friday the 3rd. The money used to be in my account the next morning. Then it went to the next afternoon after 3:30. I'm assuming the three day weekend and FP's deteriorating service and staffing levels are to blame. I'm sure we'll get the money, but it'll probably be tomorrow. Or the next day.


One of my direct deposit was initiated on September 1. I called my bank this morning and they told me that they didn't see any money from Fashionphile come in today and even tomorrow. Let's just hope to receive the payment this week.


----------



## nicole0612

Same situation here. I sent in an item within the first few days of August, it took them two weeks to show they had received it, another two weeks to check it in and process the payment. It says that they sent the payment via ACH to my bank on September 2, but there’s nothing pending in my bank yet. I am guessing that we will see something post in 3-5 business days, since that seems to be the accepted limit.


----------



## caannie

_aveclei said:


> One of my direct deposit was initiated on September 1. I called my bank this morning and they told me that they didn't see any money from Fashionphile come in today and even tomorrow. Let's just hope to receive the payment this week.


I have found that I cannot trust the bank to tell me anything. I used to get payments consistently from FP by 9 am the next morning. Then one time it wasn't there so I called the bank. They said they couldn't see anything. But by 4:00 in the afternoon it had appeared. Apparently direct deposits are sent on "a tape" that has to be run in by the bank. So the deposit could be there but the bank just hasn't run it in yet. It seems like a very antiquated system but that's how they explained it to me.


----------



## _aveclei

caannie said:


> I have found that I cannot trust the bank to tell me anything. I used to get payments consistently from FP by 9 am the next morning. Then one time it wasn't there so I called the bank. They said they couldn't see anything. But by 4:00 in the afternoon it had appeared. Apparently direct deposits are sent on "a tape" that has to be run in by the bank. So the deposit could be there but the bank just hasn't run it in yet. It seems like a very antiquated system but that's how they explained it to me.


You are right!! I just received 2 payments! this just happened!! omg i'm crying now. finally!!!


----------



## caannie

_aveclei said:


> You are right!! I just received 2 payments! this just happened!! omg i'm crying now. finally!!!


My payment is showing up this morning as well.


----------



## _aveclei

caannie said:


> My payment is showing up this morning as well.


Mine too! Four of my payments are in my account now.


----------



## nicole0612

Mine also.


----------



## chaerimk

I just had a horrible selling experience with Fashionphile and will not be buying or selling anymore with them.
I recently sent in a Tiffany bracelet to sell and after they reviewed it, they told me that it is fake because diamonds is not "Tiffany quality" but I have proof and reciept of a recent service by Tiffany. Tiffany even checked the diamond settings so I am 10000% it is not fake. They wanted me to pay $75 return fee because they thought it fake. After seeing the reciept, they changed their tune that they cant accept it because of blah blah blah quality. I asked them to return the item to me without the fee, they went MIA. It has been 4 business days since my last email to them and nothing. I even called the customer service to escalate and still silent. Pretty much holding my bracelet hostage until I pay their fee.

I have sold and spent thousands with them, never again. Just wanted everyome to know about my issue. I will be using other services from now on.


----------



## caannie

chaerimk said:


> I just had a horrible selling experience with Fashionphile and will not be buying or selling anymore with them.
> I recently sent in a Tiffany bracelet to sell and after they reviewed it, they told me that it is fake because diamonds is not "Tiffany quality" but I have proof and reciept of a recent service by Tiffany. Tiffany even checked the diamond settings so I am 10000% it is not fake. They wanted me to pay $75 return fee because they thought it fake. After seeing the reciept, they changed their tune that they cant accept it because of blah blah blah quality. I asked them to return the item to me without the fee, they went MIA. It has been 4 business days since my last email to them and nothing. I even called the customer service to escalate and still silent. Pretty much holding my bracelet hostage until I pay their fee.
> 
> I have sold and spent thousands with them, never again. Just wanted everyome to know about my issue. I will be using other services from now on.


Yeah, I've learned my lesson about selling them watches and jewelry. I'm not sure how much your bracelet is worth, but I'd pay the $75 to get it back and then worry about getting your $75 back. I have no doubt your bracelet is authentic. Did they offer you a ridiculous amount for it? It seems that when they offer too much for a piece of jewelry they suddenly decided it's not authentic.


----------



## chaerimk

caannie said:


> Yeah, I've learned my lesson about selling them watches and jewelry. I'm not sure how much your bracelet is worth, but I'd pay the $75 to get it back and then worry about getting your $75 back. I have no doubt your bracelet is authentic. Did they offer you a ridiculous amount for it? It seems that when they offer too much for a piece of jewelry they suddenly decided it's not authentic.


It was a pretty expensive piece of Tiffany. I did pay the $75 fee. I will def on them about refund of the $75.


----------



## PopTart

Sharing my experience selling with Fashionphile:

I shipped out my items last Tuesday (8/31) with a scheduled delivery of 9/7 in Carlsbad, CA.  On 9/7 I received a notice that the address was corrected and the shipment was potentially delayed, but the bags were ultimately delivered to FP's Carlsbad location on 9/7 as originally scheduled.   I fully expected to not hear anything further for at least a week given the recent discussion about slow check-in times, but all but one of my items appear to have been checked in yesterday and payment for those items is listed as "credited" on my account (I chose direct deposit/ACH for payment).  I'm totally paranoid that I somehow entered in the incorrect ACH information on my end but I think that is just first-time seller anxiety.  

Overall I've been very happy with my experience so far (and very much appreciate the insight that the FP veterans on this thread gave me!), but I do have one question--are there only certain days of the week that FP will issue a direct deposit?  Some earlier posts in this thread indicate that payment usually comes on certain days, but the information by "account balance" on my dashboard says that payment is made on weekdays, so I wasn't sure if FP is currently issuing payment each day.


----------



## youngster

I think they issue payments every business day of the week but it usually takes 24 - 48 hours after the money shows up in your FP account balance.  I have always had them pay me via Paypal and get it very quickly. I know that FP says on their site that Paypal fees are applicable but I've never been charged a fee for using Paypal and always get the full amount so I keep using it instead of giving them my bank info.

I think the people who had issues with their direct deposits/ACH recently were likely dealing with a problem on FP's end with transmitting the deposit plus the Labor Day holiday.


----------



## safari88

Now I am having the same ACH issue as discussed above. FP  sent out the money yesterday via ACH. However, I still have not seen it in my bank acct. This is the 1st time having this issue. Hopefully the money will appear tmr, sigh


----------



## MAGJES

Fashionphile is really getting sloppy with their listings of Hermes scarves. I have seen a lot of 90cm silk scarves listed as 140cm cashmere/silk shawls.


----------



## k5ml3k

MAGJES said:


> Fashionphile is really getting sloppy with their listings of Hermes scarves. I have seen a lot of 90cm silk scarves listed as 140cm cashmere/silk shawls.


Yes! And the lack of pictures…really hope they don’t end up like TheRealReal in terms of pictures and description


----------



## eunaddict

k5ml3k said:


> Yes! And the lack of pictures…really hope they don’t end up like TheRealReal in terms of pictures and description



It's not just Hermes scarves either, some newly listed bags only have 4 photos, none of pics are of bits that help authenticate the bag either.


----------



## PopTart

candeyige said:


> Now I am having the same ACH issue as discussed above. FP  sent out the money yesterday via ACH. However, I still have not seen it in my bank acct. This is the 1st time having this issue. Hopefully the money will appear tmr, sigh



Candeyige, are you still waiting on your ACH?  Mine was initiated around 3 pm PST on 9/9 (last Thursday), and I still haven't seen the payment make its way to my account.  The payment was initiated very close to the end of the week so I'm guessing it will arrive today or tomorrow?


----------



## Faye Miao

PopTart said:


> Candeyige, are you still waiting on your ACH?  Mine was initiated around 3 pm PST on 9/9 (last Thursday), and I still haven't seen the payment make its way to my account.  The payment was initiated very close to the end of the week so I'm guessing it will arrive today or tomorrow?


Hi I would like to get some more details as well. Have you received yours? I received their email late last Friday 9/10 that it’s been initiated. Until today 9/15 I still haven’t seen the fund show up on my bank account. I keep getting anxiety that my bank acct info is not correct (although I didn’t had this problem with FP before). Sigh. Can’t sleep


----------



## PopTart

Faye Miao said:


> Hi I would like to get some more details as well. Have you received yours? I received their email late last Friday 9/10 that it’s been initiated. Until today 9/15 I still haven’t seen the fund show up on my bank account. I keep getting anxiety that my bank acct info is not correct (although I didn’t had this problem with FP before). Sigh. Can’t sleep



Hi Faye—The 9/9 ACH transfer showed up in my account last night (I want to say it was about 8 pm EST?) so I’m hoping my second payment (initiated 9/10) will show up today!  Some TPFers were having the same issues in another thread so I guess FP is just really backed up right now?


----------



## bagshopr

I wrote this on another thread, too. My ACH transfer is not in my account this morning, and I received an email from FP on 9/10 that it had been initiated. Usually I see the transfer within two business days. They are running slow!


----------



## Faye Miao

PopTart said:


> Hi Faye—The 9/9 ACH transfer showed up in my account last night (I want to say it was about 8 pm EST?) so I’m hoping my second payment (initiated 9/10) will show up today!  Some TPFers were having the same issues in another thread so I guess FP is just really backed up right now?


That’s great news! I’ve read other threads too! I’m planning to call the bank and to the FP see what would happen (hopefully no wrong acct numbers). I usually see ACH processed on my bank account in midnight, this is the first time I’ve learned it could show up at anytime of the day haha, I guess it really depends on your bank. Thanks!


----------



## Faye Miao

bagshopr said:


> I wrote this on another thread, too. My ACH transfer is not in my account this morning, and I received an email from FP on 9/10 that it had been initiated. Usually I see the transfer within two business days. They are running slow!


OMG me too! Same initiated date! It’s been so stressful to be waiting and keep checking. My concern was if I had entered wrong acct numbers? Because their website don’t show anything on ACH. Helpfully the fund could show up soon!


----------



## bagshopr

Faye Miao said:


> OMG me too! Same initiated date! It’s been so stressful to be waiting and keep checking. My concern was if I had entered wrong acct numbers? Because their website don’t show anything on ACH. Helpfully the fund could show up soon!


Try not to worry, it is highly unlikely that you entered the numbers incorrectly, they are just super slow right now. I have been getting ACH transfers for several years and it has never taken this long.


----------



## bagshopr

My ACH transfer is in my bank account. Yay!


----------



## nicole0612

Faye Miao said:


> OMG me too! Same initiated date! It’s been so stressful to be waiting and keep checking. My concern was if I had entered wrong acct numbers? Because their website don’t show anything on ACH. Helpfully the fund could show up soon!


You don’t need to worry on that account. I put in the wrong numbers all of the time for ACH, and they will give you an error message if it does not match up with your name and other information.


----------



## nicole0612

I have tried to email and call fashionphile, but of course no response. I sent in an item which may take weeks to be processed since my last item took four weeks and was just processed a few days ago. For that item I did the 10% bonus NM gift card because their offer was really low for buyout. I submitted a new item for a quote and wondering if I change my payout method back to ACH, will that be applied to the item that I selected NM gift card for unless I wait for that previous item to be processed and paid out?


----------



## Faye Miao

bagshopr said:


> My ACH transfer is in my bank account. Yay!


mine too！


----------



## Faye Miao

nicole0612 said:


> I have tried to email and call fashionphile, but of course no response. I sent in an item which may take weeks to be processed since my last item took four weeks and was just processed a few days ago. For that item I did the 10% bonus NM gift card because their offer was really low for buyout. I submitted a new item for a quote and wondering if I change my payout method back to ACH, will that be applied to the item that I selected NM gift card for unless I wait for that previous item to be processed and paid out?


Yes, it would apply to the items currently in process! Don’t change the payment method on your account until the prior transaction has fully completed. I learned my lesson the hard way;(, I wanted store credit but I did the same thing so my payment ended up as ACH. But FP did offer the 10% back to me as a gift card ( after , which is very kind of them IMO. So I’m happy.


----------



## nicole0612

Faye Miao said:


> Yes, it would apply to the items currently in process! Don’t change the payment method on your account until the prior transaction has fully completed. I learned my lesson the hard way;(, I wanted store credit but I did the same thing so my payment ended up as ACH. But FP did offer the 10% back to me as a gift card ( after , which is very kind of them IMO. So I’m happy.


Thank you so much! You really saved me on this one. I will wait until the other ones are processed first. I can’t thank you enough for saving me the stress of trying to sort it out afterwards


----------



## Faye Miao

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! You really saved me on this one. I will wait until the other ones are processed first. I can’t thank you enough for saving me the stress of trying to sort it out afterwards


Haha don’t worry about it. I’m so glad I read your post just in time! I was gonna share my experience on that too. Glad I can help!


----------



## nicole0612

Faye Miao said:


> Haha don’t worry about it. I’m so glad I read your post just in time! I was gonna share my experience on that too. Glad I can help!


Me too!! Thanks


----------



## jastar

Hi my payment was initiated on the 15th and now it is the 17th and nothing. Normally I get FASHIONPHILE payments the next day. I’m so nervous


----------



## bagshopr

Has anyone ever been blocked or reprimanded by Fashionphile for too many returns? How many returns had you made?


----------



## caannie

bagshopr said:


> Has anyone ever been blocked or reprimanded by Fashionphile for too many returns? How many returns had you made?


I read somewhere way back in this thread that if you purchase 10 or more items over 6 months you can't return more than 70% or they will penalize you. It's in their terms of service under buying and returns.


----------



## onepiece101

MAGJES said:


> Fashionphile is really getting sloppy with their listings of Hermes scarves. I have seen a lot of 90cm silk scarves listed as 140cm cashmere/silk shawls.



I've noticed it too. I usually look at Celine items and I saw when they went from several pictures of an item to often less than four and now they are putting close-up pictures, pictures of the inside of the bag, etc. as the main photo. The level of sloppiness that has increased in the last few months is a little alarming to be honest.


----------



## Styleanyone

Just curious, does any of you know if you ship a bag to Fashionphile and then, it gets lost during the transportation, will their insurance covers?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jastar said:


> Hi my payment was initiated on the 15th and now it is the 17th and nothing. Normally I get FASHIONPHILE payments the next day. I’m so nervous


Mine was initiated on the 22nd and today is the 27th and nothing. Of course I trust it'll get there but wonder why it's taking this long? Perhaps they have changed their payout system and instead of paying us one-by-one they make multiple payouts every few days?? So the date credited just means it's being held until it's actually deposited.


----------



## jastar

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mine was initiated on the 22nd and today is the 27th and nothing. Of course I trust it'll get there but wonder why it's taking this long? Perhaps they have changed their payout system and instead of paying us one-by-one they make multiple payouts every few days?? So the date credited just means it's being held until it's actually deposited.


Mine came came the morning of the 21st. So I think it takes 3.5 business days now. I believe FASHIONPHILE switched from next day ACH to standard ACH. I was so nervous


----------



## neutralchanelandhermes

Did anyone receive a 1099 from fashionphile?


----------



## caannie

neutralchanelandhermes said:


> Did anyone receive a 1099 from fashionphile?


I've asked this before, but don't they need your Social security number to generate a 1099? Has anyone provided them with a SSN?


----------



## neutralchanelandhermes

I don’t remember if I ever gave them my SSN…


----------



## Yoshi1296

neutralchanelandhermes said:


> Did anyone receive a 1099 from fashionphile?





caannie said:


> I've asked this before, but don't they need your Social security number to generate a 1099? Has anyone provided them with a SSN?



I never received this 1099 form, nor did they ask for my SSN.

I would call and ask if I were yall to be sure. Never give your SSN to anyone.


----------



## youngster

Yoshi1296 said:


> I never received this 1099 form, nor did they ask for my SSN.
> 
> I would call and ask if I were yall to be sure. Never give your SSN to anyone.



I haven't given my social security number to FP yet, but I imagine that they are going to ask for it soon since 1099 reporting requirements are changing in 2022 and the threshold is much, much lower.  If you sell over $600 worth of items in 2022, you'll get a 1099-K for 2022 and they'll need your social security number to process it properly.  I expect some kind of communication from FP about this before end of year.  Ebay has already taken steps to ask for this information and I imagine other online selling platforms will do the same.


----------



## youngster

Btw, the 1099-K will be just one more form you have to include when doing your taxes.  Most of us who are selling aren't likely making a profit, just unloading stuff we no longer need to recover some of the original cost.  You will just have to include these 1099's on your tax return, showing the sales proceeds from the 1099-K's and then showing the original cost of the items sold.  Most likely, this will result in a loss (which will be not deductible) so your selling won't likely impact your taxes. 

It is a hassle though and is very, very intrusive.  You can't even sell a few personal belongings without having to disclose in detail what you bought and how much of a loss you took. Some people also might not like having to disclose to their spouses how much online selling they've been doing and it's going to be right there on their annual tax return.


----------



## caannie

youngster said:


> Btw, the 1099-K will be just one more form you have to include when doing your taxes.  Most of us who are selling aren't likely making a profit, just unloading stuff we no longer need to recover some of the original cost.  You will just have to include these 1099's on your tax return, showing the sales proceeds from the 1099-K's and then showing the original cost of the items sold.  Most likely, this will result in a loss (which will be not deductible) so your selling won't likely impact your taxes.
> 
> It is a hassle though and is very, very intrusive.  You can't even sell a few personal belongings without having to disclose in detail what you bought and how much of a loss you took. Some people also might not like having to disclose to their spouses how much online selling they've been doing and it's going to be right there on their annual tax return.


Fashionphile can barely manage to do the job they are supposed to do. I won't be giving them my SSN. I've been selling what I need to before the end of the year. I keep careful records of what I buy and sell for and don't make a profit annually.


----------



## Kahla

I am in the same boat with everyone else on the ACH payments.  Received email from @fashionphile on Tuesday Sept. 28 that my payment had been initiated.  As of today, 10/1, nothing has been deposited.  I have sold them many bags and always have the money the day after notification of payment.   I sent them an email and they replied indicating it could take 5 business days...Concerning.


----------



## neutralchanelandhermes

Do you receive a 1099 if you sell more than $20k on fashionphile?


----------



## neutralchanelandhermes

Also, it it recorded on 1099 if I get the payment as gift card or credit?


----------



## shells177

Kahla said:


> I am in the same boat with everyone else on the ACH payments.  Received email from @fashionphile on Tuesday Sept. 28 that my payment had been initiated.  As of today, 10/1, nothing has been deposited.  I have sold them many bags and always have the money the day after notification of payment.   I sent them an email and they replied indicating it could take 5 business days...Concerning.


Me too. My payment was initiated on 9/28, but nothing yet. My bank said I should see it by Monday or Tuesday.  I hate the new waiting game.


----------



## minnie04

Kahla said:


> I am in the same boat with everyone else on the ACH payments.  Received email from @fashionphile on Tuesday Sept. 28 that my payment had been initiated.  As of today, 10/1, nothing has been deposited.  I have sold them many bags and always have the money the day after notification of payment.   I sent them an email and they replied indicating it could take 5 business days...Concerning.



Oh no, mine was sept 27 been initiated and until today oct 1st not posted . I went to bank and ask , bank told me if until Monday still did not receive payment I should contact fashionphile again . I hope mine clear soon .


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kahla said:


> I am in the same boat with everyone else on the ACH payments.  Received email from @fashionphile on Tuesday Sept. 28 that my payment had been initiated.  As of today, 10/1, nothing has been deposited.  I have sold them many bags and always have the money the day after notification of payment.   I sent them an email and they replied indicating it could take 5 business days...Concerning.


Mine took from the 22nd of Sept. to Oct. 1 ; 6 business days and 9 days total. I was shocked it took that long considering it was always within a day, before whatever change they have made.


----------



## minnie04

Wow that’s a long time. Mine was 1-2 business days before,  I first thought just because I changed bank lately. I hope to see the payment tomorrow since it’ll be 5th business days or 7 days total if weekend included. .


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mine took from the 22nd of Sept. to Oct. 1 ; 6 business days and 9 days total. I was shocked it took that long considering it was always within a day, before whatever change they have made.


That's way too long. I used to like the convenience of direct deposit, but if it's going to take a week I'll just sell to Yoogi's and get my PayPal payment in 1-2 days.


----------



## minnie04

did you get yours today? I have not as today Sigh… 
Don’t know what to do now. It has been total 7 days and 5 business days. 


QUOTE="Kahla, post: 34783874, member: 483207"]
I am in the same boat with everyone else on the ACH payments.  Received email from @fashionphile on Tuesday Sept. 28 that my payment had been initiated.  As of today, 10/1, nothing has been deposited.  I have sold them many bags and always have the money the day after notification of payment.   I sent them an email and they replied indicating it could take 5 business days...Concerning.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kahla

@minnie04  I have not received it today.  As I mentioned, I have sold them many bags.  Some even during Covid.  I would always have the money in my bank account the day after notification.  If they are substantially changing their ACH processing timelines, they should notify people.  @fashionphile


----------



## Styleanyone

@minnie04 and @Kahla, I also got notification on September 28, and nothing is deposited as of today. I usually get a text when I have $ deposit into my account.


----------



## Kahla

@Styleanyone @minnie04 I guess I'm glad I'm not the only one.  Seems like they have really slowed down payments.  I'd rather it he that than they made a mistake on just mine because they are so difficult to get in touch with.  I still think they should notify their clients of this change.  @fashionphile


----------



## LVBAGS53

FYI - I also received a Payment initiated email on Sept 28 and I did email FP this morning for payment status. Around 2pm today I received a deposit email from my bank on the amount due from FP. I agree FP should indicate if they are changing their ACH payment process for payments.


----------



## Kahla

I finally received my payment yesterday.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

I  was told on 9/30 - ACH initiated and to date have not received my $.  I understand about staffing issues, pandemic slow down, etc but I don't appreciate being told that the "process" takes 5-7 business days to reach my bank. That is BS. My bank told me it takes 24-to max 48 hours to post if in fact the money has been released. I find it objectionable that FP not disclose that they are running slower for whatever reason and don't say my money is on the way when it isn't. This is electronic transfer not snail mail. I could get a check in the physical mail faster than this electronic payment. I value honesty and feel something is off lately with FP.


----------



## Kahla

@trippinonsunshineI agree with you 100%.  ACH standards require us to get our money within 48 hours after the file is sent out.  That means to me that @fashionphile isn't sending the file in a timely manner.  I have sold other bags during the pandemic and received my payment the day after notification, so this is relatively new.  I agree something seems off -- hope they aren't having cash flow issues.


----------



## matchaormocha

I have not yet bought or sold with Fashionphile but sorry to hear that the sellers are experiencing delays with payments.  And maybe because I have been browsing their site, this article showed up on my news feed.  Based on these recent posts, I thought it was interesting!  I did not know that the company has been around for a while.

How Fashionphile's Sarah Davis Went From eBay Store to Leading the Multibillion-Dollar Luxury Resale Market

In 1989, she was a law student earning extra money. She now helms a thriving e-commerce platform and sells in Neiman Marcus.

BY AMRITA KHALID, STAFF WRITER@ASKHALID

Thanks to companies like the California-based Fashionphile, consumers can buy $2,000 Chanel handbags and $800 Manolo Blahnik stilettos for a fraction of the price.

Founder and president Sarah Davis was just a law school student when she launched Fashionphile as an eBay store in 1999. Since then, the brand has grown into the largest reseller of luxury fashion and accessories in the U.S. with in-person locations, selling stations in 11 states, and a thriving ecommerce platform. Retail giant Neiman Marcus bought a minority stake in the company in 2019 and has integrated the resale platform in its product offerings. There are now six Fashionphile selling studios in Neiman Marcus stores where potential sellers can have their luxury items appraised by appointment. 

With more than two decades in the luxury resale market, Davis has her finger on the pulse of what has become an industry valued at $24 billion. In a Real Talk stream event on Wednesday, the founder talked to _Inc._'s Brit Morse about the secret behind Fashionphile's success and lessons she learned. Here are some highlights from the conversation.

*Be good to your customer, and she'll tell her friends.*

What if there's a niche audience for your product? Davis said she knew that would be the case for secondhand luxury handbags, accessories, and fashion. Davis said the brand at first didn't know how to direct its marketing efforts, other than spreading general awareness. But the solution ended up being right in front of them. Word of mouth was an effective way to grow Fashionphile's customer base. 

"It's an odd, kind of very narrow niche. We thought the best way to market to our customer would be to be really good to our customer, and she'll tell her friends," said Davis. 

*Value your relationship with your selling customers.*
The online experience of selling luxury items is a key component of Fashionphile's brand, as well as competitors like The RealReal, Poshmark, and Depop. Nearly 85 percent of Fashionphile's buying and selling is done online. Fashionphile buyers can book a virtual appointment online with a seller who will appraise their item, ask for an online quote, or book a white-glove pickup. 
When it comes to drawing in customers for pre-owned luxury items, Davis said that part of the equation isn't too difficult. Most high-end luxury brands steer clear of discounts and sales. After all, scarcity is the main lure.

"I joke internally that it's not that hard to sell a Gucci bag for less than retail, or a pair of Chanel flats for less than retail. Some of these items don't discount ever. You're not going to find a Chanel sale," she said.

Which is why Davis said the brand values the customers who sell on the platform, whether they come in person to Fashionphile's brick-and-mortar selling stations or sell online. The loyalty of devoted sellers makes it possible for Fashionphile to keep a wide selection of items in stock. To accommodate the varying preferences of its sellers, Fashionphile offers selling stations for those who find it an easier option than photographing and shipping the items themselves. 

"What's really hard is: How do you get more authentic brands, and branded items? How do you get more pre-owned Rolexes and Van Cleef necklaces and Cartier love bracelets and Chanel flats? Which is why it's important that we have a good relationship with our customer and make it as easy as possible," she said. 

*Heirloom pieces are now investment pieces.*
Luxury handbags and fashion were once considered heirloom pieces. People would pass down vintage Rolex watches or Chanel handbags to children and grandchildren. But thanks to the luxury resale market, consumers are no longer holding on to items for posterity. They're seeing such high-value items as investment pieces.  

"If I gave my daughter my old Chanel flap, she would sell that thing so fast," said Davis. "She's going to sell my Chanel flap and buy herself a Gucci fanny pack. I mean, let's be honest, we think about things differently now." 

But some luxury items aren't meant to be resold. Davis offered up the example of a Rolex watch your father gave you as a graduation present. "Don't sell that to us. Keep that," she said.


----------



## firecatleo

Hi! I have a package from fashionphile that is currently “lost” by UPS. For two days the UPS supposedly couldn’t find our house (we’ve been here accepting UPS deliveries for five years) because it isn’t marked. What?!? It’s marked! I put out new address placards to supplement the original and still UPS couldn’t see them. Supposedly. I spoke with my local UPS office and and they were to hold the package for me to pick up. I went to the office that same day (50 mile round trip) and, guess what? No package! Their suggestion? File a lost package claim. Of  I’m so angry! I got a great deal on this LV. In fact the price has gone up 42% since I purchased, so no way can I rebuy when I get a refund.

I think shady UPS workers took my package knowing that it’s insured. All things point to that direction. I wonder if this is happening elsewhere? Seems to be a lot of missing fashionphile packages!

So now it’s Friday night and I can’t call fashionphile until Monday and nothing gets looked into until at least next week! I wonder what’s happening to my beautiful handbag right now?


----------



## Meeju

I just had a bad experience with Fashionphile, after being a loyal customer for almost 10 years. I jus bought a Lady Dior and put it in the Reserve. Then (after 45 days), I made the final payment ( in full). I got an email payment confirmation from them, and in 2 mins they cancelled my payment and issued the refund minus the 10% Reserve return fee. To my confusion, I just made a payment, got the cancel from them, then got charged 10% for the cancellation which I didn't do. I tried to call them several time, since email didn't work out and nobody reply my email, I had to wait almost 1.30 hrs for the call till I gave up of waiting.
Don't want to get the bag now, I just need my money back.


----------



## serybrazil

I love FP, the latest purchase was a YSL woc and it stated "excellent" condition, but it really looks brand new to me.


----------



## lanternfive

Meeju said:


> I just had a bad experience with Fashionphile, after being a loyal customer for almost 10 years. I jus bought a Lady Dior and put it in the Reserve. Then (after 45 days), I made the final payment ( in full). I got an email payment confirmation from them, and in 2 mins they cancelled my payment and issued the refund minus the 10% Reserve return fee. To my confusion, I just made a payment, got the cancel from them, then got charged 10% for the cancellation which I didn't do. I tried to call them several time, since email didn't work out and nobody reply my email, I had to wait almost 1.30 hrs for the call till I gave up of waiting.
> Don't want to get the bag now, I just need my money back.



Sorry they did this you. It sounds a lot like what happened this youtuber in her video: 

She had to go through a lot of hassle contacting them multiple times, but eventually FP acknowledged their error and refunded all her money. Good luck!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Meeju said:


> I just had a bad experience with Fashionphile, after being a loyal customer for almost 10 years. I jus bought a Lady Dior and put it in the Reserve. Then (after 45 days), I made the final payment ( in full). I got an email payment confirmation from them, and in 2 mins they cancelled my payment and issued the refund minus the 10% Reserve return fee. To my confusion, I just made a payment, got the cancel from them, then got charged 10% for the cancellation which I didn't do. I tried to call them several time, since email didn't work out and nobody reply my email, I had to wait almost 1.30 hrs for the call till I gave up of waiting.
> Don't want to get the bag now, I just need my money back.


They seem to be quite active on Instagram, maybe post there for assistance?


----------



## caannie

lanternfive said:


> Sorry they did this you. It sounds a lot like what happened this youtuber in her video:
> 
> She had to go through a lot of hassle contacting them multiple times, but eventually FP acknowledged their error and refunded all her money. Good luck!



I had to laugh at her expectation that perhaps Fashionphile would do something extra to make up for their error. That's not the kind of business Fashionphile is anymore. Businesses that try to give you a bonus because they made a mistake are businesses that want and need you as a customer. I feel like Fashionphile doesn't really want more customers anymore. They've become this behemoth that is slowly suffocating under its own weight. They can't keep up with business as usual and have fallen very far behind. They're a victim of their own success


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> I had to laugh at her expectation that perhaps Fashionphile would do something extra to make up for their error. That's not the kind of business Fashionphile is anymore. Businesses that try to give you a bonus because they made a mistake are businesses that want and need you as a customer. I feel like Fashionphile doesn't really want more customers anymore. They've become this behemoth that is slowly suffocating under its own weight. They can't keep up with business as usual and have fallen very far behind. They're a victim of their own success


You are so wise! I wish lived closer to you to be friend with you and learn more from you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I had to laugh at her expectation that perhaps Fashionphile would do something extra to make up for their error. That's not the kind of business Fashionphile is anymore. Businesses that try to give you a bonus because they made a mistake are businesses that want and need you as a customer. I feel like Fashionphile doesn't really want more customers anymore. They've become this behemoth that is slowly suffocating under its own weight. They can't keep up with business as usual and have fallen very far behind. They're a victim of their own success


Agree, and it makes me a wee bit nervous. We all know companies don't last indefinitely and this is a smaller business in the grand scheme of things, very easily brought down if it continues growth at its current rate without drawing in/retaining a strong customer base. I worry every so often that they won't have a buyback program if they don't exist any longer... has anyone ever considered where you would sell your items if Fashionphile/Yoogis, etc. wasn't in business any longer? It's a thought I often have and has made me extremely thoughtful about purchases b/c there might be a point where I have to keep everything I buy!


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Agree, and it makes me a wee bit nervous. We all know companies don't last indefinitely and this is a smaller business in the grand scheme of things, very easily brought down if it continues growth at its current rate without drawing in/retaining a strong customer base. I worry every so often that they won't have a buyback program if they don't exist any longer... has anyone ever considered where you would sell your items if Fashionphile/Yoogis, etc. wasn't in business any longer? It's a thought I often have and has made me extremely thoughtful about purchases b/c there might be a point where I have to keep everything I buy!


Fashionphile currently has the backing of Neiman Marcus so hopefully they would survive. Yoogiscloset seems to have the same model as it's always had and seems to be doing fine as far as shipping times and checking things in. But yes I have whittled down my collection quite a bit with that in mind!


----------



## MAGJES

NOt sure who is listing the Hermes scarves over at Fashionphile now but they keep getting it wrong.

For example.....This 90cm. scarf retails for $435  (still on the hermes.com site) and measures 36 x 36.

Fashionphile states that it is 140cm and measures 54 x 54 (nope - wrong) - Price - $1150 crazy
I mean - I have one in my drawer here at home and would definitely let someone buy it for $1150!  ....shoot even half that!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-silk-plumes-en-fete-shawl-140-orange-bleu-rose-787640


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MAGJES said:


> NOt sure who is listing the Hermes scarves over at Fashionphile now but they keep getting it wrong.
> 
> For example.....This 90cm. scarf retails for $435  (still on the hermes.com site) and measures 36 x 36.
> 
> Fashionphile states that it is 140cm and measures 54 x 54 (nope - wrong) - Price - $1150 crazy
> I mean - I have one in my drawer here at home and would definitely let someone buy it for $1150!  ....shoot even half that!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-silk-plumes-en-fete-shawl-140-orange-bleu-rose-787640


Not defending Fashionphile at all, b/c they get a lot wrong, lol!! But you have the scarf, their listing is right because it's for the shawl. The shawl is much larger and over 1k. I believe H does 2 sizes/styles of items often.


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/plumes-en-fete-shawl-140-H243433Sv16/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I am based in the USA but got this message anyway yesterday.  It might be of use to those of you not in the USA.
_"Thank you for considering Fashionphile. We're not able to offer competitive quotes to our international customers at this time. We understand if you're not able to part with your item at this price. Please let us know if you're able to ship your item from a US address, and we'll review your quote. Thank you."_


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I am based in the USA but got this message anyway yesterday.  It might be of use to those of you not in the USA.
> _"Thank you for considering Fashionphile. We're not able to offer competitive quotes to our international customers at this time. We understand if you're not able to part with your item at this price. Please let us know if you're able to ship your item from a US address, and we'll review your quote. Thank you."_


That's new, never saw that before, wondering why would they do that? maybe they had given you a lower quote now they just want an excuse to give you a higher one?


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I am based in the USA but got this message anyway yesterday.  It might be of use to those of you not in the USA.
> _"Thank you for considering Fashionphile. We're not able to offer competitive quotes to our international customers at this time. We understand if you're not able to part with your item at this price. Please let us know if you're able to ship your item from a US address, and we'll review your quote. Thank you."_


Whaaa? They can only give a decent quote if you have a US address? That doesn't make a lot of sense. Maybe they've decided buying international is too hard and they are trying to weed out sellers?


----------



## MAGJES

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not defending Fashionphile at all, b/c they get a lot wrong, lol!! But you have the scarf, their listing is right because it's for the shawl. The shawl is much larger and over 1k. I believe H does 2 sizes/styles of items often.
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/plumes-en-fete-shawl-140-H243433Sv16/


I am aware of the 140cm CSGM vs the 90cm Silk format in the Plumes En Fete design. I own both the Orange 90 and the orange 140. The feather colors are different (90 vs 140) even though both scarves are orange.
The listing I pulled up and was referring to in my post was the 90cm silk scarf listed as a 140cm CSGM.
Zoom in on Fashionphile's listing.....it is a 100% silk scarf. It is not the cashmere/silk shawl. Their listing in not correct.
They do this a lot with this particular design for some reason.


----------



## k5ml3k

You guys!!! Anyone see this on their listings?! Just  noticed this when I was checking out an item. WTF ! 

"Model image displays an item of the same style and size. It does not reflect the exact condition or details of the item."

Here's the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-reverse-monogram-pochette-metis-858107


----------



## snibor

k5ml3k said:


> You guys!!! Anyone see this on their listings?! Just  noticed this when I was checking out an item. WTF !
> 
> "Model image displays an item of the same style and size. It does not reflect the exact condition or details of the item."
> 
> Here's the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-reverse-monogram-pochette-metis-858107


I noticed that lately.


----------



## Annawakes

Wow.  So they’re trying to save money by not photographing each and every item anymore. That’s…..bad.


----------



## this_is_rj

k5ml3k said:


> You guys!!! Anyone see this on their listings?! Just  noticed this when I was checking out an item. WTF !
> 
> "Model image displays an item of the same style and size. It does not reflect the exact condition or details of the item."
> 
> Here's the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-reverse-monogram-pochette-metis-858107


Thanks for sharing as I likely would not have noticed this. First they started taking less photos of some items (I notice many Chanel flaps only have 4 photos now, which don't show that much detail) and now they are expecting customers to buy based on a couple of word description of the condition. Yes, you can return but what a hassle and its not like the return process is speedy with them at the moment. I can't get over the fact that fp think this is appropriate way to sell luxury preowned items, wow, just wow.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

this_is_rj said:


> Thanks for sharing as I likely would not have noticed this. First they started taking less photos of some items (I notice many Chanel flaps only have 4 photos now, which don't show that much detail) and now they are expecting customers to buy based on a couple of word description of the condition. Yes, you can return but what a hassle and its not like the return process is speedy with them at the moment. I can't get over the fact that fp think this is appropriate way to sell luxury preowned items, wow, just wow.


You can return, but you even have to watch that, b/c too many returns gets your account flagged. If they posted the right amount of photos and accurate descriptions we wouldn't have to purchase with so many unknowns about the condition. I saw a H. Kelly with 5 pictures recently and it did sell, but no way would I drop 10k+ on a bag with 5 photos. They've really started cutting corners badly on the website - maybe the focus has shifted to their boutiques and NM instead. I've started shopping elsewhere a lot and their quotes aren't super competitive anymore.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You can return, but you even have to watch that, b/c too many returns gets your account flagged. If they posted the right amount of photos and accurate descriptions we wouldn't have to purchase with so many unknowns about the condition. I saw a H. Kelly with 5 pictures recently and it did sell, but no way would I drop 10k+ on a bag with 5 photos. They've really started cutting corners badly on the website - maybe the focus has shifted to their boutiques and NM instead. I've started shopping elsewhere a lot and their quotes aren't super competitive anymore.



Can you speak more on an account being flagged? What happens in that instance ?


----------



## ThisVNchick

trippinonsunshine said:


> Can you speak more on an account being flagged? What happens in that instance ?


I believe you get three 3 returns within 6 months. After that they charge a restocking fee. I am not sure of the amount that is charge (maybe 10% of the purchase price).


----------



## trippinonsunshine

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe you get three 3 returns within 6 months. After that they charge a restocking fee. I am not sure of the amount that is charge (maybe 10% of the purchase price).



 thanks - did not know this!


----------



## 19flowers

from the Fashionphile website.....

RETURN FEES
For those who purchase 10 items or more within a 6-month period and maintain a 70% or greater return rate, we do charge an automatic 10% restocking fee. In addition to excessive returns, items purchased on FASHIONPHILE Reserve will incur a 10% return fee.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

19flowers said:


> from the Fashionphile website.....
> 
> RETURN FEES
> For those who purchase 10 items or more within a 6-month period and maintain a 70% or greater return rate, we do charge an automatic 10% restocking fee. In addition to excessive returns, items purchased on FASHIONPHILE Reserve will incur a 10% return fee.



Thank you - never noticed before.


----------



## Coach Superfan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You can return, but you even have to watch that, b/c too many returns gets your account flagged. If they posted the right amount of photos and accurate descriptions we wouldn't have to purchase with so many unknowns about the condition. I saw a H. Kelly with 5 pictures recently and it did sell, but no way would I drop 10k+ on a bag with 5 photos. They've really started cutting corners badly on the website - maybe the focus has shifted to their boutiques and NM instead. I've started shopping elsewhere a lot and their quotes aren't super competitive anymore.


Totally noticed the lack of detailed images. Sometimes there are 12 photos for a bag and other items get 5. Also someone mentioned that the bag on mannequin isn't always the actual item. That makes sense because I've noticed completely differing hw colors within a listing. The return limit has me nervous since it's almost like you'll never know how accurately your item color will actually be (when not black).  Where else have you been shopping other than FP?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Coach Superfan said:


> Totally noticed the lack of detailed images. Sometimes there are 12 photos for a bag and other items get 5. Also someone mentioned that the bag on mannequin isn't always the actual item. That makes sense because I've noticed completely differing hw colors within a listing. The return limit has me nervous since it's almost like you'll never know how accurately your item color will actually be (when not black).  Where else have you been shopping other than FP?


I *think* I'm ok with the mannequin wearing a similar item, as long as the item itself is pictured. But the pictures need to go back to a consistent amount - it used to be like 8? It was better before. I still buy from them if the condition looks excellent, but I have found the Real Real and Rebag give really generous coupons and better prices so I find myself buying more from them. 

Fashionphile does have a really good 15% sale going, they actually listed really nice items from all brands, it's nice to see that their overpriced items are finally on sale


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I *think* I'm ok with the mannequin wearing a similar item, as long as the item itself is pictured. But the pictures need to go back to a consistent amount - it used to be like 8? It was better before. I still buy from them if the condition looks excellent, but I have found the Real Real and Rebag give really generous coupons and better prices so I find myself buying more from them.
> 
> Fashionphile does have a really good 15% sale going, they actually listed really nice items from all brands, it's nice to see that their overpriced items are finally on sale


Where are you seeing a sale? I see nothing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> Where are you seeing a sale? I see nothing.


Hopefully you can see that link. It's on their front page and was listed on their IG. It started several days ago with 15% of most everything. Probably their best sale in years lol. I did get a bunch of stuff. They add to it daily, a few items I wanted ended up in the sale yesterday.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/shop/collection/designer-sale/


----------



## Coach Superfan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I *think* I'm ok with the mannequin wearing a similar item, as long as the item itself is pictured. But the pictures need to go back to a consistent amount - it used to be like 8? It was better before. I still buy from them if the condition looks excellent, but I have found the Real Real and Rebag give really generous coupons and better prices so I find myself buying more from them.
> 
> Fashionphile does have a really good 15% sale going, they actually listed really nice items from all brands, it's nice to see that their overpriced items are finally on sale





caannie said:


> Where are you seeing a sale? I see nothing.



Their Clearance sale seems to be a mix of bags that they can't sell that are already discounted and ones that are priced too high (not discounted yet) that they'd rather move than wait for buyers to wait for larger discounts.


----------



## k5ml3k

Do you guys just search for the newly added stuff by sorting newest? Or actually having to go through each page?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys just search for the newly added stuff by sorting newest? Or actually having to go through each page?


I have been finding it easiest to filter by brand and see what is newly added. Like Chanel had 422 items last night and today it is up to 800 or more and the newest items do seem to be listed first.


----------



## LPR200

Can you return an online purchase to a Fashionphile store in Neiman Marcus?


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hopefully you can see that link. It's on their front page and was listed on their IG. It started several days ago with 15% of most everything. Probably their best sale in years lol. I did get a bunch of stuff. They add to it daily, a few items I wanted ended up in the sale yesterday.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/shop/collection/designer-sale/


Got it now! Thanks!


----------



## lara0112

Most of the items in the sale have been on their site for months (at least the H items I reviewed). 

I am currently experiencing the worst situation I have had with fashionphile since I started dealing with them years ago. I will see how it plays out and will then share here. I have bought and sold A LOT with them, and am extremely disappointed right now.


----------



## caannie

lara0112 said:


> Most of the items in the sale have been on their site for months (at least the H items I reviewed).
> 
> I am currently experiencing the worst situation I have had with fashionphile since I started dealing with them years ago. I will see how it plays out and will then share here. I have bought and sold A LOT with them, and am extremely disappointed right now.


I'm definitely interested in hearing about your experience as soon as you're able to tell us about it. One of the problems I have with Fashionphile right now is how difficult they are to reach. It used to be if there was an issue you could call and speak to a person immediately and it would be fixed. Now it's nearly impossible to get a person on the phone.


----------



## lara0112

caannie said:


> I'm definitely interested in hearing about your experience as soon as you're able to tell us about it. One of the problems I have with Fashionphile right now is how difficult they are to reach. It used to be if there was an issue you could call and speak to a person immediately and it would be fixed. Now it's nearly impossible to get a person on the phone.



so I have been on the phone to someone every day now for the past week or so... sometimes I had to wait an hour, sometimes just 10 minutes, one time literally on the first ring someone answered. I feel a week ago or so it was disastrous, this week was much easier to get through. I am abroad, so I can call in the early morning their time, which is early evening for me. Then it was really easy to get through.


----------



## youngster

I've sold to FP for the past couple of years and have only had good experiences but I was wary after reading all of these latest comments about delayed payments, delayed processing, or payments that have yet to show up after weeks.  Anyway, decided to send in a small item that hadn't sold on Ebay and I was pretty content with FP's quote.  I sent the item on Monday, they received it yesterday and emailed me that it was received. They processed it this morning and paid me via Paypal just now.  They are paying the Paypal fees as well, so I received the full amount.  I don't know if I've just been lucky or what but I am still really happy to do business with them, at least on the selling side.


----------



## LemonDrop

Has anyone purchased an item described as having a "musty odor"?  I don't know any other way to make a decision on this other than purchasing it and smelling for myself.


----------



## samfalstaff

LemonDrop said:


> Has anyone purchased an item described as having a "musty odor"?  I don't know any other way to make a decision on this other than purchasing it and smelling for myself.


Yes, I have and didn't notice anything. Conversely I've bought stuff from them that reeked of mold but with no disclaimer. 

I was once interested in a bag that was listed as having "pet odor." I called them and they personally grabbed the bag and smelled it for me. (At least that's what they said.) I wanted to make sure if wasn't urine or poop someone was smelling. This was before the pandemic. Not sure if they would be so helpful and accommodating now. And it might be difficult to get someone on the phone.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LemonDrop said:


> Has anyone purchased an item described as having a "musty odor"?  I don't know any other way to make a decision on this other than purchasing it and smelling for myself.


Yes I have taken a chance on one or two. They often have a light closet odor, like a storage smell, but nothing major. I've also purchased two items that had 'perfume odor' and that was much much harder to get out and took many months. I only kept one perfume one, the other perfume bag couldn't be helped and was really bad. I do trust when they say there is an odor, there is.


----------



## Four Tails

LemonDrop said:


> Has anyone purchased an item described as having a "musty odor"?  I don't know any other way to make a decision on this other than purchasing it and smelling for myself.


I actually sold them two Fendi baguettes that were later listed as having a musty odor, which surprised me. They had been sitting dormant in my closet for probably 15 years, but nothing egregious happened inside them at any point in their lives. I’m not a smoker, and I’ve lived in central air conditioned homes in mild to dry climates my whole life. For what it’s worth, neither of the bags I sold to them were returned.


----------



## veryamy

Meeju said:


> I just had a bad experience with Fashionphile, after being a loyal customer for almost 10 years. I jus bought a Lady Dior and put it in the Reserve. Then (after 45 days), I made the final payment ( in full). I got an email payment confirmation from them, and in 2 mins they cancelled my payment and issued the refund minus the 10% Reserve return fee. To my confusion, I just made a payment, got the cancel from them, then got charged 10% for the cancellation which I didn't do. I tried to call them several time, since email didn't work out and nobody reply my email, I had to wait almost 1.30 hrs for the call till I gave up of waiting.
> Don't want to get the bag now, I just need my money back.


Wait what was the reason for the cancellation?! Did they sell the bag to someone else or something and no longer had it in inventory??


----------



## davina88

Hi everyone! Wanted to hear some feedback on your personal experience with selling to Fashionphile. I missed my return window on a brand new Reverse Monogram Pochette Métis due to being so indecisive on keeping and decided it just wasn’t for me. With the price increase, I doubt to even get my full moneys worth however hoping to receive at least $2,300.

does anyone have any feedback on Fashionphile or other luxury resale sites/forums?

thanks in advance!❤


----------



## snibor

There are many threads about Fashionphile.  You can do a search but here is a link to one of them.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-your-experiences-with-fashionphile.371412/page-285


----------



## davina88

hello, what is your experiences selling a Louis Vuitton hand bag? I missed my return window and want to sell a brand new reverse monogram Pochette Métis but since it’s my first time I’m quite nervous what to expect.


----------



## janetaz

I just sold several items to FP. Some quotes were very good, some so so to low. They did buy back my Chanel jumbo for more than I paid them 2 years ago. Overall I was very satisfied and sold all to them. I just can’t deal with trying to sell myself. Too much work and people can be difficult.
I don’t know if this helps. I’ve done business with FP for 6+ years and have always had great experiences. You might try Yoogis closet. I’ve sold back to them and always had easy and quick transactions. They might quote you more than FP.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

What didn’t you like about it ? I’ve bought and sold from Yoogis Closet and Couture USA…I’ve never purchased or sold to Fashionphile…..


----------



## Starburst 413

I’ve sold to and bought from FP and have had really good experiences. Typically my offers from them have been about 70% of their list price. So you can guesstimate what their offer might be by checking their comparable listings.


----------



## 19flowers

I've always had great experiences with FP, both buying and selling.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I have bought from FP, and gotten quotes to sell back one of the bags I purchased from them.  I have been happy with them.  I love the bags I have purchased and the one I am thinking of selling back I have had  two years and they gave me an excellent price on it.


----------



## Loriad

I have had great experience with fashionphile.  I have bought and sold with them. At times their offers are lower and at times they're higher. They expire after 30 days and you can resubmit. I'm also very, very happy with Yoogi's Closet. These are the 2 I use most often but have also sold to Rebag.


----------



## bernpl

I have sold 15 things to them but have gotten roughly 25 quotes for new unused items (past season) or those of excellent almost new condition (I baby my bags.). I have sold Fendi, Gucci, Celine, Chloe, Dior, Chanel, and Saint Laurent to them. Of the quotes only 2 were above what I paid for the item, a Dior and Gucci bag. The rest of the offers which I accepted, were OK enough for me to just sell to them hassle free. I usually calculate how much I can try to sell the bag for myself minus commissions.  Offers I declined were soo low, a bit insulting actually, that I would rather just give the bag to friends or family than lose soo much. I notice that once you resubmit, the offers are always lower (for designers that don’t have price increases often like Saint Laurent, Givenchy, Valentino, and Celine), since I am sure they do have access to your old/expired offers. I feel the quotes can sometimes be hit or miss depending on who does your quote, because I have sold to Farfetch for Farfetch credit which actually uses Fashionphile’s services too, and sometimes the offers for the same item are different like one, almost two hundred dollars like Givenchy.  I have also sold on Poshmark too, about 60 items since 2013, but yeah Poshmark is a major hassle, you have to wait, and I have run into a few bad seeds there as well as lots of low ballers or time wasters. I am not a reseller, just a designer goods lover, shopaholic, collector whose tastes change constantly  and I am constantly curating my collection, wanting sometime new, trying to recoup some of the money I spent to buy something new, more Chanel lol.  I have gotten two quotes from Fashionphile for 3 LV items, but they were pretty low, one for a new Neverfull, one for a necklace, and one for twillies. My LV quotes were roughly a third of what I paid for the items and the items were new. I think Fashionphile is good if you don’t want any hassle, but again, I think their quotes are hit or miss depending on who happens to do your quote. My friend lives near a Fashionphile office, and she swears you get better offers if you go to the office for a quote versus online, since they actually see you and your items and give you a price seeing the bag versus versus submitted pictures. Also, I have gotten quotes from Rebag and Yoogi’s which were always lower. Finally, you can an additional 10% of your quote if you are willing to take Fashionphile or Neiman Marcus credit.


----------



## onlyk

Their quotes are unbelievably low recently, I'm talking about average 20%-45% than other consignments such as a bag I had just sold to another consignment for $1,000, they quoted me $400!!! And most easy to sell like new Neverfull bags they quoted me $150-$200 less than other consignments, geeze what's going on!


----------



## caannie

Starburst 413 said:


> I’ve sold to and bought from FP and have had really good experiences. Typically my offers from them have been about 70% of their list price. So you can guesstimate what their offer might be by checking their comparable listings.





onlyk said:


> Their quotes are unbelievably low recently, I'm talking about average 20%-45% than other consignments such as a bag I had just sold to another consignment for $1,000, they quoted me $400!!! And most easy to sell like new Neverfull bags they quoted me $150-$200 less than other consignments, geeze what's going on!


I had to laugh at the "70% of their list price." I have literally seen items selling for $895 and when I submit the EXACT same item for a quote I get an offer of $250. Their offers are terrible. What are they offering 70% on? Obviously not the brands I'm selling.


----------



## bernpl

caannie said:


> I had to laugh at the "70% of their list price." I have literally seen items selling for $895 and when I submit the EXACT same item for a quote I get an offer of $250. Their offers are terrible. What are they offering 70% on? Obviously not the brands I'm selling.



I have sold 15/25 items to them. So I have accepted roughly 60% of the offers they have given me. Some of the offers I have accepted were…  $3200 which they sold for $4150, $1250 which sold for $1750, $1400 which they sold for $2000, $385 which they sold for $550, $1100 which they sold for $1450, $200 which they sold for $275, $220 which they sold for $550, $550 which they sold for $700, $300 for $550. Some of the offers I rejected… $1500 for a brand new Dior Small Book Tote, $600 for a brand new Medium Neverful, $1000 for Like a like new/excellent Micro Celine Luggage, $100 for a brand new Louis Vuitton bandeau/twilly, $100 for brand new Fendi Velvet Pool Slides.


----------



## onlyk

bernpl said:


> I have sold 15/25 items to them. So I have accepted roughly 60% of the offers they have given me. Some of the offers I have accepted were…  $3200 which they sold for $4150, $1250 which sold for $1750, $1400 which they sold for $2000, $385 which they sold for $550, $1100 which they sold for $1450, $200 which they sold for $275, $220 which they sold for $550, $550 which they sold for $700, $300 for $550. Some of the offers I rejected… $1500 for a brand new Dior Small Book Tote, $600 for a brand new Medium Neverful, $1000 for Like a like new/excellent Micro Celine Luggage, $100 for a brand new Louis Vuitton bandeau/twilly, $100 for brand new Fendi Velvet Pool Slides.


$600 for a brand new Neverfull MM?


----------



## Four Tails

davina88 said:


> hello, what is your experiences selling a Louis Vuitton hand bag? I missed my return window and want to sell a brand new reverse monogram Pochette Métis but since it’s my first time I’m quite nervous what to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241869


Fashionphile offered me $1625 for my unused Pochette Metis a few weeks ago. I laughed and ignored that offer. Ann's Fabulous Finds offered me current full retail price and now has the bag listed for $2900 on their site. I paid hundreds less than AFF's offer, so it was a no-brainer. FP has been insultingly low lately.


----------



## bernpl

Four Tails said:


> Fashionphile offered me $1625 for my unused Pochette Metis a few weeks ago. I laughed and ignored that offer. Ann's Fabulous Finds offered me current full retail price and now has the bag listed for $2900 on their site. I paid hundreds less than AFF's offer, so it was a no-brainer. FP has been insultingly low lately.



Does AFF do buyouts?  I use Fashionphile when I would like to sell my items ASAP and not wait for it to sell.


----------



## Four Tails

bernpl said:


> Does AFF do buyouts?  I use Fashionphile when I would like to sell my items ASAP and not wait for it to sell.


Sometimes, yes. I've submitted four or five items to them and received only two offers for direct buyout. I accepted the one for the Pochette Metis and declined the other, although it was a great offer (90% of current retail for a small LV item). Rebag has been great for offers on LV too.


----------



## jastar

Are FASHIONPHILE’s ACH times still super long?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bernpl said:


> Does AFF do buyouts?  I use Fashionphile when I would like to sell my items ASAP and not wait for it to sell.


I've never had success with AFF doing a buyout, and the items were brand new Hermes, which they list often. I think they'll buy the lower-priced items and consign the higher priced ones. And you have to answer a boatload of questions about your items and submit lots of photos - AFF was a hassle to try and do a direct buy with. I've used AFF to consign and the process is much easier, but the stuff takes forever to sell. AFF has a tiny audience of shoppers compared to FP/TRR/ Yoogis, and she overprices everything, even worse than FP!


----------



## buffalogal

I haven’t submitted anything for quotes to Fashionphile in a couple years but submitted two bags last night just to see where they’d offer. Not 100% sure on selling yet. One they offered exactly what I paid retail for it three years ago (Hermes leather Garden Party rarely carried). And an Evelyne I bought from them a couple years ago they offered 60% of what I paid. Honestly both were higher than I expected given some of the recent comments. Also, I got the quote within 12 hours of submitting.


----------



## onlyk

I start to think the person quotes me dislikes me, sent in several more items and the quotes came back are so low make me wanna cry, and these quotes are like 1/3 to 1/2 prices of other consignments had quoted me, so either that person somehow dislikes me or FP becomes so big they took majority of the market of people sent items to them.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> I start to think the person quotes me dislikes me, sent in several more items and the quotes came back are so low make me wanna cry, and these quotes are like 1/3 to 1/2 prices of other consignments had quoted me, so either that person somehow dislikes me or FP becomes so big they took majority of the market of people sent items to them.


I have felt the same way. Try Yoogiscloset. Their quotes are consistent and appear to be based on value and sellability. At least I don't feel like they're giving me bad quotes out of vindictiveness.


----------



## luxamino

I'm so glad I decided to look at this thread, I feel lately their quotes have been astronomically low, unless its Chanel...


----------



## LemonDrop

Curious. I had an item in my shopping bag and it disappeared. I figured it sold. About 3 days later it was back in my bag. Any idea what might have caused this?


----------



## caannie

LemonDrop said:


> Curious. I had an item in my shopping bag and it disappeared. I figured it sold. About 3 days later it was back in my bag. Any idea what might have caused this?


My guess would be someone else bought it and after 3 days they still hadn't shipped it so the buyer decided to cancel the purchase.


----------



## buffalogal

buffalogal said:


> I haven’t submitted anything for quotes to Fashionphile in a couple years but submitted two bags last night just to see where they’d offer. Not 100% sure on selling yet. One they offered exactly what I paid retail for it three years ago (Hermes leather Garden Party rarely carried). And an Evelyne I bought from them a couple years ago they offered 60% of what I paid. Honestly both were higher than I expected given some of the recent comments. Also, I got the quote within 12 hours of submitting.


Just a follow up on this - the bag FP offered full retail on, Ann’s declined outright purchase (just consignment) and Yoogi’s offered 1/3 of FP. On a few accessories though, Yoogi’s offered double FP.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone sold a Birkin/Kelly? What is the FP process for that, do they do buyout or just consignment? I'm contemplating selling mine but really feel I wouldn't be able to describe it as well as they'd require.


----------



## lara0112

caannie said:


> I'm definitely interested in hearing about your experience as soon as you're able to tell us about it. One of the problems I have with Fashionphile right now is how difficult they are to reach. It used to be if there was an issue you could call and speak to a person immediately and it would be fixed. Now it's nearly impossible to get a person on the phone.



so I said I would update when the situation is resolved and this is what happened; I sent a few items to them (complicated international shipping because I live in a country where I can't ship so easily right now) to their NJ facility! Items were received and signed for 7 October. I knew processing would take time, so I wasn't too worried in the beginning. but after 5 days I called and first waited 1 hour on the phone, talked to one of their very friendly customer service agents who assured me that NJ was just under-staffed and it could take until 25 october to have items checked in. I waited but still nothing - so they opened a search. I have signed for proof of delivery and they confirmed that the person that signed worked for them (because of international shipping I was so stressed something would go wrong). I called at least two or three more times and they dealt with calls much faster. anyways, eventually I received the answer that 'we don't have your items and file a claim with the carrier'. So, I obviously lost it - the items were signed for, no carrier will deal with this. I called again and was passed on to claims, who asked me for documentation and said it would take 16 working days. So I was waiting  but sent an email half way through requesting an update. Eventually someone got back saying that the claim was with 'loss prevention' and that they would come up with a resolution. Three days ago I went onto the site and checked my account and suddenly saw three new items checked in - they had magically turned up. They sent me an email that the items were now checked in and they would close the claim. While I am happy it ended well, this was extremely stressful. I told them that I will not ship to their NJ facility again - since I don't use their labels I can choose the address I am shipping to. Either they have been sitting on the box somewhere (misplaced etc) or someone took it and then returned the items not to get in trouble. Regardless, I was really stressed for a while and this is not the idea - even selling should be enjoyable.


----------



## lara0112

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone sold a Birkin/Kelly? What is the FP process for that, do they do buyout or just consignment? I'm contemplating selling mine but really feel I wouldn't be able to describe it as well as they'd require.


perhaps request the virtual appointment to get a quote? That way you can really show the bag and hopefully get a more accurate quote.


----------



## caannie

lara0112 said:


> so I said I would update when the situation is resolved and this is what happened; I sent a few items to them (complicated international shipping because I live in a country where I can't ship so easily right now) to their NJ facility! Items were received and signed for 7 October. I knew processing would take time, so I wasn't too worried in the beginning. but after 5 days I called and first waited 1 hour on the phone, talked to one of their very friendly customer service agents who assured me that NJ was just under-staffed and it could take until 25 october to have items checked in. I waited but still nothing - so they opened a search. I have signed for proof of delivery and they confirmed that the person that signed worked for them (because of international shipping I was so stressed something would go wrong). I called at least two or three more times and they dealt with calls much faster. anyways, eventually I received the answer that 'we don't have your items and file a claim with the carrier'. So, I obviously lost it - the items were signed for, no carrier will deal with this. I called again and was passed on to claims, who asked me for documentation and said it would take 16 working days. So I was waiting  but sent an email half way through requesting an update. Eventually someone got back saying that the claim was with 'loss prevention' and that they would come up with a resolution. Three days ago I went onto the site and checked my account and suddenly saw three new items checked in - they had magically turned up. They sent me an email that the items were now checked in and they would close the claim. While I am happy it ended well, this was extremely stressful. I told them that I will not ship to their NJ facility again - since I don't use their labels I can choose the address I am shipping to. Either they have been sitting on the box somewhere (misplaced etc) or someone took it and then returned the items not to get in trouble. Regardless, I was really stressed for a while and this is not the idea - even selling should be enjoyable.


Yeah, that sounds like a nightmare. A while back I shipped them a couple of items and one of the items went missing and was never checked in. I wrote about it in this thread but it's probably 80 pages back somewhere. I had to go through all kinds of a mess to get paid for the $600 wallet they said wasn't in the box that I knew was. Eventually they gave me my money for it. But it occurred to me the danger of sending multiple items in a box and there was no way to prove everything that had been sent to them. A month or two after they paid me for the lost item it appeared for sale on their website. So I lost a lot of confidence in them. And this was before their delayed processing times and staff shortages. Very scary.


----------



## Four Tails

Fashionphile may have lost me as a seller with this last round of offers. I submitted a black Chanel patent leather WOC and they offered $850. Comparable models on their site right now are priced $2300. Out of curiosity, I also submitted a BNIB Hermes Evelyne III PM clemence in rouge grenat. They offered $2300. Nope. Not when a third of their Clemence Evelyne III PM inventory are currently listed over $4000. That offer is not even close to 70% of where they would list it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lara0112 said:


> perhaps request the virtual appointment to get a quote? That way you can really show the bag and hopefully get a more accurate quote.


Ugh, I should have done this! I've never done a virtual quote so it didn't even occur to me. I wrote them almost 1 page of description and took 30+ photos. I figured it was overkill but I think with Kelly/Birkin bags you have to be super accurate for a quote. They got back to me within 1 day, and were higher by $500 of what I had in mind for a number. I think the quote was extremely fair and what I expected (and hoped for). I also submitted two other items - one Chanel and one brand new LV - I felt they were both a wee bit lower than what I wanted but not insulting - I decided to take them as a credit so at least I get the bit extra.


----------



## keb7332

After ordering from Fashionphile for the first time, I'm left a little baffled. I bought a Trevi PM from their site on November 5th. Later on the same day, I bought an LV coin purse on ebay from a Japanese seller. One would think that the item from overseas would take a long time to arrive vs. a bag in the US, but the opposite was true; the coin purse arrived via DHL on November 11th, while the Trevi PM didn't arrive until November 15th. It was originally scheduled for the 12th, but UPS said there was a delay due to severe weather. The Trevi was advertised and pictured in the listing with the LV box, plus it's listed on the tag, but the branded box was nowhere to be found when I opened the package. I sent an email to customer service asking why the box was not included despite the listing, and this is their response:

"We appreciate your follow-up, and we are happy that you love your bag. Since our items are pre-loved, not always they will come with the respective brand box." 

Hmm. This is most likely my first and last purchase from them. I've been buying LV on the secondhand market for a long time, and between the package arriving late and the box not being included, I can say with certainty that I've had much better experiences with other resale sites. Something about it just doesn't seem professional, considering that they sell high end goods.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

keb7332 said:


> After ordering from Fashionphile for the first time, I'm left a little baffled. I bought a Trevi PM from their site on November 5th. Later on the same day, I bought an LV coin purse on ebay from a Japanese seller. One would think that the item from overseas would take a long time to arrive vs. a bag in the US, but the opposite was true; the coin purse arrived via DHL on November 11th, while the Trevi PM didn't arrive until November 15th. It was originally scheduled for the 12th, but UPS said there was a delay due to severe weather. The Trevi was advertised and pictured in the listing with the LV box, plus it's listed on the tag, but the branded box was nowhere to be found when I opened the package. I sent an email to customer service asking why the box was not included despite the listing, and this is their response:
> 
> "We appreciate your follow-up, and we are happy that you love your bag. Since our items are pre-loved, not always they will come with the respective brand box."
> 
> Hmm. This is most likely my first and last purchase from them. I've been buying LV on the secondhand market for a long time, and between the package arriving late and the box not being included, I can say with certainty that I've had much better experiences with other resale sites. Something about it just doesn't seem professional, considering that they sell high end goods.


You could always return it if you want the box - sometimes a 'full set' is the reason we make the purchase and it matters. I don't think you can fault them for a weather delay though - if it wasn't delayed it would have reached you within 5 working days. Someone mentioned upthread that their photos are now representative of the item and not necessarily the actual item, so it definitely means being more cautious on their site - maybe they are showing a box with some items but you won't get actually get one. They've gone downhill quite a lot unfortunately.


----------



## onlyk

nowadays I always call in to have someone check on the item for me, if none answers or can't check on the items for me I would cancel because I don't like to return, not good for their business and not good for me either, gave me too much stress.


----------



## keb7332

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You could always return it if you want the box - sometimes a 'full set' is the reason we make the purchase and it matters. I don't think you can fault them for a weather delay though - if it wasn't delayed it would have reached you within 5 working days. Someone mentioned upthread that their photos are now representative of the item and not necessarily the actual item, so it definitely means being more cautious on their site - maybe they are showing a box with some items but you won't get actually get one. They've gone downhill quite a lot unfortunately.



For me, the box wasn't a make or break on the bag. It was already marked down 20%, and it's the best one I've found for the most reasonable price after searching for a long time. I realize that they are not responsible for UPS, and didn't mention it in my message. It was just a weird experience after receiving my Ebay order from Japan so much faster, and then the box in the picture and description wasn't there (at least the dust bag was). I read the commentary above about photos, and went back to the listing to make sure the pictures were of the actual bag I received, and they are. After everything I've read about Fashionphile over the last couple decades, they definitely served up an odd experience, lol. 



onlyk said:


> nowadays I always call in to have someone check on the item for me, if none answers or can't check on the items for me I would cancel because I don't like to return, not good for their business and not good for me either, gave me too much stress.



That's something I didn't think about, and noticed they do have a phone number. I'll keep it in mind if I decide to buy from them again, especially if they're not showing pictures of the actual items.


----------



## jbags07

I sent a croc Knot back as part of the resell program, FP relisted it, but has not contacted me to confirm that i will receive the offered payout amount, nor have they initiated the direct deposit…but they’ve already listed it for sale.  I never used the bag, but they listed it as having more issues then were listed when i purchased it. So i am nervous they will try to give me a lower payout…has this happened to anyone? Plus i am annoyed that they can make time to analyze and relist, but not contact me or initiate payout.


----------



## caannie

jbags07 said:


> I sent a croc Knot back as part of the resell program, FP relisted it, but has not contacted me to confirm that i will receive the offered payout amount, nor have they initiated the direct deposit…but they’ve already listed it for sale.  I never used the bag, but they listed it as having more issues then were listed when i purchased it. So i am nervous they will try to give me a lower payout…has this happened to anyone? Plus i am annoyed that they can make time to analyze and relist, but not contact me or initiate payout.


Are you sure the one that they have listed for sale is the one you sent back? Normally there's a whole process they go through where they tell you they received the item and that it's checked in and then pay you long before the item gets relisted. Have they confirmed to you they received the item?


----------



## jbags07

caannie said:


> Are you sure the one that they have listed for sale is the one you sent back? Normally there's a whole process they go through where they tell you they received the item and that it's checked in and then pay you long before the item gets relisted. Have they confirmed to you they received the item?


Yes, they confirmed yesterday they received it, but nothing about funds/amount. And its definitely the same one. And I’ve actually had this happen before, where they relisted it days before initiating payout. My fear is them changing the amount, and the bag selling, before i can refuse to accept the lower payout.


----------



## caannie

jbags07 said:


> Yes, they confirmed yesterday they received it, but nothing about funds/amount. And its definitely the same one. And I’ve actually had this happen before, where they relisted it days before initiating payout. My fear is them changing the amount, and the bag selling, before i can refuse to accept the lower payout.


I'm guessing that's because it's a buyback and they already have the original auction ready to go that they can relist. I find the process to be first they send you an email saying they received your box. Then about three days later,  maybe longer, they sent an email saying they've received your actual item and are processing it. Then sometime later you look at your dashboard and see that the payment for the item is pending on your dashboard. Usually they don't tell you that they have checked it in until they send you the email that payment is pending either direct deposit or however else you get it. Does it show as processing on your dashboard? I honestly think they're so behind that they go ahead and relist immediately and get around to paying for it when they have time.


----------



## jbags07

caannie said:


> I'm guessing that's because it's a buyback and they already have the original auction ready to go that they can relist. I find the process to be first they send you an email saying they received your box. Then about three days later,  maybe longer, they sent an email saying they've received your actual item and are processing it. Then sometime later you look at your dashboard and see that the payment for the item is pending on your dashboard. Usually they don't tell you that they have checked it in until they send you the email that payment is pending either direct deposit or however else you get it. Does it show as processing on your dashboard? I honestly think they're so behind that they go ahead and relist immediately and get around to paying for it when they have time.


I appreciate your help with this . I just checked and on my dashboard it says ‘credited’, but its not pending in my paypal or in my bank account. If it still does not appear tomro i will call…last time i waited on hold for 90 minutes and the gal i dealt with was rude, so i was hoping to avoid calling lol.


----------



## caannie

jbags07 said:


> I appreciate your help with this . I just checked and on my dashboard it says ‘credited’, but its not pending in my paypal or in my bank account. If it still does not appear tomro i will call…last time i waited on hold for 90 minutes and the gal i dealt with was rude, so i was hoping to avoid calling lol.


From the time they show you have a credit to the time it shows up in your PayPal account or your checking account for direct deposit has been taking up to a week lately. A lot of people have seen long delays in this thread. Just to let you know.


----------



## jbags07

caannie said:


> From the time they show you have a credit to the time it shows up in your PayPal account or your checking account for direct deposit has been taking up to a week lately. A lot of people have seen long delays in this thread. Just to let you know.


Wow, thats a long time!  Thank u for the intel


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jbags07 said:


> Wow, thats a long time!  Thank u for the intel


Mine took 15 days to get to the bank. I wouldn't bother to call and sit on hold, just wait it out. As long as it shows as received/credited in your account there's no reason you'd not get paid. I've been taking store credits recently and I'm getting the funds the exact day the bag is received - the last 5 sales the credits came into my account within hours, so they're capable of being fast when they want to.


----------



## jbags07

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mine took 15 days to get to the bank. I wouldn't bother to call and sit on hold, just wait it out. As long as it shows as received/credited in your account there's no reason you'd not get paid. I've been taking store credits recently and I'm getting the funds the exact day the bag is received - the last 5 sales the credits came into my account within hours, so they're capable of being fast when they want to.


15 days!  Wow….thats way too long. Thank you for letting me know, i won’t waste the time calling….


----------



## PennyPurse

Hi All - Is Fashionphile’s Server Down?  I have been getting Error Messages all weekend, when trying to make a submission for a quote……


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Interesting ... I sent them a 100% brand new item (I did not send a box or dustbag though) and the listing has the dustbag and box added in to make it "giftable." They obviously have extras in order to make the set complete and more attractive to buyers.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Interesting ... I sent them a 100% brand new item (I did not send a box or dustbag though) and the listing has the dustbag and box added in to make it "giftable." They obviously have extras in order to make the set complete and more attractive to buyers.


One time I bought a bag listed with box and received with no box, well, now I guess that box went to another bag to sell as "giftable"


----------



## Efenig91

Just made my first FP purchase. I was originally going to use TRR for what I was looking for but had a subpar experience on the Prada jacket I ordered- no mention of a rip in the pocket in the description. I purchased the Louis Vuitton Tagus Taimyr Messenger Bag Ardoise. I ordered my item late Saturday night, it shipped yesterday and arrived today. Item was in much better condition than I expected- almost looks brand new!  It came wrapped in a FP dust bag and was neatly packed. I am 100% satisfied and plan on shopping with them again.


----------



## KimmieLynn

veryamy said:


> Wait what was the reason for the cancellation?! Did they sell the bag to someone else or something and no longer had it in inventory??


Who did it work out?


----------



## KimmieLynn

I’m having the worst first experience with fashionphile.    I sent them authentic David yurman earrings purchased directly from the store.    They offered 1200$.    I checked the ups pickup, packaged the item and followed there instruction precisely.     My husband works in security at our building,  handed the package directly to the driver and watched it get scanned.    I tracked the package and it arrived at fashionphile without incident.   I never heard anything back so about 20 days later I contacted them.     They asked me for the drop off receipt.   There instructions did not say to request anything like that from the driver so I do not have anything like that.   They said without that I’m out of luck.   So of course there was some back and forth and then they came back with, “oh we got the box but the earrings where not inside”.   Which of course is not believable they opened an empty box and didn’t contact me and ups.   It sounds like they lost the package within there walls and don’t want to pay me and is looking to shift blaime to ups.    What they are saying is they need the paperwork from the drop off with the weight of the package so they can match that with the current weight to file a claim.    On the proof of delivery the weight is listed and would be the accurate weight of the package.    And this is where I’m at today with them.  
I did try calling and got a voicemail that said they would call me back in the next two days.    Anyone know what my next steps would be?   If I were to file a small claims, can I do that in my own state?   File a police report?   File a report with the federal trade commission?    The better business bureau?
Am I missing what they mean by a drop-off receipt?   That sounds to me like a receipt the a store would have provided when you drop the item off.    But it was not a drop off it was a pickup.   And I’ve never been provided any receipt from a driver, nor did their instructions say to request one.     Any help would be so appreciated.  This is so upsetting and stressful.    I also hope it helps someone else in the future.


----------



## caannie

KimmieLynn said:


> I’m having the worst first experience with fashionphile.    I sent them authentic David yurman earrings purchased directly from the store.    They offered 1200$.    I checked the ups pickup, packaged the item and followed there instruction precisely.     My husband works in security at our building,  handed the package directly to the driver and watched it get scanned.    I tracked the package and it arrived at fashionphile without incident.   I never heard anything back so about 20 days later I contacted them.     They asked me for the drop off receipt.   There instructions did not say to request anything like that from the driver so I do not have anything like that.   They said without that I’m out of luck.   So of course there was some back and forth and then they came back with, “oh we got the box but the earrings where not inside”.   Which of course is not believable they opened an empty box and didn’t contact me and ups.   It sounds like they lost the package within there walls and don’t want to pay me and is looking to shift blaime to ups.    What they are saying is they need the paperwork from the drop off with the weight of the package so they can match that with the current weight to file a claim.    On the proof of delivery the weight is listed and would be the accurate weight of the package.    And this is where I’m at today with them.
> I did try calling and got a voicemail that said they would call me back in the next two days.    Anyone know what my next steps would be?   If I were to file a small claims, can I do that in my own state?   File a police report?   File a report with the federal trade commission?    The better business bureau?
> Am I missing what they mean by a drop-off receipt?   That sounds to me like a receipt the a store would have provided when you drop the item off.    But it was not a drop off it was a pickup.   And I’ve never been provided any receipt from a driver, nor did their instructions say to request one.     Any help would be so appreciated.  This is so upsetting and stressful.    I also hope it helps someone else in the future.


I had an item disappear from a package that was delivered to Fashionphile a couple of years ago. The first thing they asked me for was my UPS receipt, which I had. When you drop the package at a UPS store they scan it and provide a receipt and Fashionphile wanted to make sure I had one. I suspect it's a way for them to avoid paying you if the item is lost. I wish I could give you some good advice but in my case it just took a lot of phone calls and emails to supervisors before I got paid for the item, which they did eventually find months later.


----------



## KimmieLynn

caannie said:


> I had an item disappear from a package that was delivered to Fashionphile a couple of years ago. The first thing they asked me for was my UPS receipt, which I had. When you drop the package at a UPS store they scan it and provide a receipt and Fashionphile wanted to make sure I had one. I suspect it's a way for them to avoid paying you if the item is lost. I wish I could give you some good advice but in my case it just took a lot of phone calls and emails to supervisors before I got paid for the item, which they did eventually find months later.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## trippinonsunshine

KimmieLynn said:


> I’m having the worst first experience with fashionphile.    I sent them authentic David yurman earrings purchased directly from the store.    They offered 1200$.    I checked the ups pickup, packaged the item and followed there instruction precisely.     My husband works in security at our building,  handed the package directly to the driver and watched it get scanned.    I tracked the package and it arrived at fashionphile without incident.   I never heard anything back so about 20 days later I contacted them.     They asked me for the drop off receipt.   There instructions did not say to request anything like that from the driver so I do not have anything like that.   They said without that I’m out of luck.   So of course there was some back and forth and then they came back with, “oh we got the box but the earrings where not inside”.   Which of course is not believable they opened an empty box and didn’t contact me and ups.   It sounds like they lost the package within there walls and don’t want to pay me and is looking to shift blaime to ups.    What they are saying is they need the paperwork from the drop off with the weight of the package so they can match that with the current weight to file a claim.    On the proof of delivery the weight is listed and would be the accurate weight of the package.    And this is where I’m at today with them.
> I did try calling and got a voicemail that said they would call me back in the next two days.    Anyone know what my next steps would be?   If I were to file a small claims, can I do that in my own state?   File a police report?   File a report with the federal trade commission?    The better business bureau?
> Am I missing what they mean by a drop-off receipt?   That sounds to me like a receipt the a store would have provided when you drop the item off.    But it was not a drop off it was a pickup.   And I’ve never been provided any receipt from a driver, nor did their instructions say to request one.     Any help would be so appreciated.  This is so upsetting and stressful.    I also hope it helps someone else in the future.




You should be able to contact UPS and have them search for the package being scanned. Or within your business if you used a label printed from your office, there is tracking. In fact, I think you said you tracked the package to FP. That tracking number supports the package being tracked and other data. Ask UPS for a print out based on the tracking number or perhaps you can view that yourself on their website.  That tracking number will get you what you need. If you didn't have that you'd be stuck but you will get the weight, etc. and they will pay you.  Don't panic.


----------



## KimmieLynn

trippinonsunshine said:


> You should be able to contact UPS and have them search for the package being scanned. Or within your business if you used a label printed from your office, there is tracking. In fact, I think you said you tracked the package to FP. That tracking number supports the package being tracked and other data. Ask UPS for a print out based on the tracking number or perhaps you can view that yourself on their website.  That tracking number will get you what you need. If you didn't have that you'd be stuck but you will get the weight, etc. and they will pay you.  Don't panic.


Thank you


----------



## JewelryLover101

Just came here to vent my frustration  I have consigned many items with FP over the past few years (probably 20ish items). This is the first time I have something being returned to me. And IT'S AN ITEM I BOUGHT FROM THEM about two years ago! The quote they gave me was fantastic, which is why I suppose they are now sending the item back to me (at least that's what I hope). It's a pair of VCA earrings which are now discontinued, but their buyout I thought was even high. I got a very vague email today saying that they found "some inconsistencies with the engravings." I don't even know what that means!

They are paying for the return shipping, thankfully. But my bigger concern is that they sold me earrings which they are now suggesting are fakes. I am not sure if I am reading too much into this or not. Has anyone gotten a similar message? I'm hoping it's just that they realized their buyout was too high and want a way out of it. I replied to the email I got asking for more information but haven't received a response yet.


----------



## poopsie

JewelryLover101 said:


> Just came here to vent my frustration  I have consigned many items with FP over the past few years (probably 20ish items). This is the first time I have something being returned to me. And IT'S AN ITEM I BOUGHT FROM THEM about two years ago! The quote they gave me was fantastic, which is why I suppose they are now sending the item back to me (at least that's what I hope). It's a pair of VCA earrings which are now discontinued, but their buyout I thought was even high. I got a very vague email today saying that they found "some inconsistencies with the engravings." I don't even know what that means!
> 
> They are paying for the return shipping, thankfully. But my bigger concern is that they sold me earrings which they are now suggesting are fakes. I am not sure if I am reading too much into this or not. Has anyone gotten a similar message? I'm hoping it's just that they realized their buyout was too high and want a way out of it. I replied to the email I got asking for more information but haven't received a response yet.




The purchase should still show in your profile. 
Wonder what would happen if you turned the tables on them and pointed out that they sold you a fake.  
I would press them to honor their quote or refund you the original purchase price of the earrings


----------



## Love Of My Life

poopsie said:


> The purchase should still show in your profile.
> Wonder what would happen if you turned the tables on them and pointed out that they sold you a fake.
> I would press them to honor their quote or refund you the original purchase price of the earrings



The item was purchased over 2 years ago & in spite of JewelryLover 101 saying the purchase came
from FP too much time has passed for them to honor the original purchase price of the earrings to
turn the tables in a manner of speaking. Inconsistencies cover a broad range of meaning.
Likely someone is looking at the markings that doesn't have perhaps a knowledge of discontinued VCA pieces
FP could claim they had multiple pairs of these VCA earrings & JewelryLover101 would have to be
able to track the VCA earrings  sold to her. Not an easy task & the purchase may not show in her profile
as too much time has passed.
FP lately is not doing what many of us would expect them to do.. They are shifting
blame when more than likely these incidents are taking place right in their own backyard


----------



## caannie

JewelryLover101 said:


> Just came here to vent my frustration  I have consigned many items with FP over the past few years (probably 20ish items). This is the first time I have something being returned to me. And IT'S AN ITEM I BOUGHT FROM THEM about two years ago! The quote they gave me was fantastic, which is why I suppose they are now sending the item back to me (at least that's what I hope). It's a pair of VCA earrings which are now discontinued, but their buyout I thought was even high. I got a very vague email today saying that they found "some inconsistencies with the engravings." I don't even know what that means!
> 
> They are paying for the return shipping, thankfully. But my bigger concern is that they sold me earrings which they are now suggesting are fakes. I am not sure if I am reading too much into this or not. Has anyone gotten a similar message? I'm hoping it's just that they realized their buyout was too high and want a way out of it. I replied to the email I got asking for more information but haven't received a response yet.


It's happened to a lot of people, especially with jewelry items. When they send you the "inconsistencies" message they aren't exactly saying that they're fake but they're saying that they're questionable enough that they don't want to go through the hassle of selling them and having them returned by a buyer. Several other people have had that problem in this thread but the thread so big you have to go too far back to find it. Essentially they're saying that the jewelry is questionable. They outright rejected a Chanel watch of mine a while back and made me pay the $75 return fee. They had also offered far too much money for the watch than they should have based on actual sales. After I did a lot of questioning and complaining the head of their jewelry department refunded the fee to me and said that the watch had inconsistencies. I was able to get it authenticated elsewhere, but I'll never try to sell jewelry to Fashionphile again.


----------



## poopsie

Love Of My Life said:


> The item was purchased over 2 years ago & in spite of JewelryLover 101 saying the purchase came
> from FP too much time has passed for them to honor the original purchase price of the earrings.
> FP could claim they had multiple pairs of these VCA earrings & JewelryLover101 would have to be
> able to track the VCA earrings  sold to her. Not an easy task
> FP lately is not doing what many of us would expect them to do.. They are shifting
> blame when more than likely these incidents are taking place right in their own backyard



I seem to recall something about a lifetime guarantee of authenticity. I could have sworn something to that effect was displayed when I was checking out. 
FP may have had multiple pairs but unless JewelryLover101 bought more than that one pair........... 
I don't know. I know that I would certainly mention the discrepancy to them


----------



## caannie

poopsie said:


> The purchase should still show in your profile.
> Wonder what would happen if you turned the tables on them and pointed out that they sold you a fake.
> I would press them to honor their quote or refund you the original purchase price of the earrings


I love this idea. I would contact Fashionphile and tell them that an item you purchased over 2 years ago has recently been questioned as being inauthentic. When they ask you who authenticated it tell them - they did. Either it's not authentic and they need to refund you your money or it is authentic and they need to honor the quote. I would seriously consider doing this. Especially if after 2 years they're saying that the jewelry item isn't authentic.


----------



## poopsie

caannie said:


> I love this idea. I would contact Fashionphile and tell them that an item you purchased over 2 years ago has recently been questioned as being inauthentic. When they ask you who authenticated it tell them - they did. Either it's not authentic and they need to refund you your money or it is authentic and they need to honor the quote. I would seriously consider doing this. Especially if after 2 years they're saying that the jewelry item isn't authentic.



Totally what I would do
I have purchases from back in 2014 that still have the photos from the listing. Why can't they be compared?
There is no way I would just let them slide on this.
But then again I live less than an hour away and could show up in their showroom demanding justice


----------



## Love Of My Life

caannie said:


> I love this idea. I would contact Fashionphile and tell them that an item you purchased over 2 years ago has recently been questioned as being inauthentic. When they ask you who authenticated it tell them - they did. Either it's not authentic and they need to refund you your money or it is authentic and they need to honor the quote. I would seriously consider doing this. Especially if after 2 years they're saying that the jewelry item isn't authentic.



FP is not saying the VCA earrings are not authentic just have inconsistencies
Unfortunately FP doesn't go into detail exactly as to what the inconsistencies mean or are.
You are quite proactive from posts that you have shared here & on principle along might
consider pursuing this, JMO.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Thank you all for the input! I did say in my email that the piece was originally purchased through Fashionphile and they should refund my purchase price if indeed they are inauthentic. Fashionphile has a lifetime authenticity guarantee. It's just totally absurd to me that they would question a piece that they originally sold. VCA luckily has serial numbers on all of their pieces, so assuming that Fashionphile keeps track of the serial numbers, it would be evident that they are the same earrings (and not another pair that I purchased elsewhere). And they do still show in my purchase history with photos, but the serial number is not displayed in the Fashionphile photos.

TBH, I don't mind getting the earrings back - in my mind I questioned selling them after I dropped them at FedEx. But it is the question that they raise as to authenticity that has me the most concerned/annoyed.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just an fyi quote I got back. A brand new LV key cles in that new navy nacre/metallic with all of its original stuff... a wonderful offer of... $95!!


----------



## serybrazil

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just an fyi quote I got back. A brand new LV key cles in that new navy nacre/metallic with all of its original stuff... a wonderful offer of... $95!!



I submitted my NeoNoe Escale and they came back with a quote of 1800 bucks....LOL


----------



## caannie

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thank you all for the input! I did say in my email that the piece was originally purchased through Fashionphile and they should refund my purchase price if indeed they are inauthentic. Fashionphile has a lifetime authenticity guarantee. It's just totally absurd to me that they would question a piece that they originally sold. VCA luckily has serial numbers on all of their pieces, so assuming that Fashionphile keeps track of the serial numbers, it would be evident that they are the same earrings (and not another pair that I purchased elsewhere). And they do still show in my purchase history with photos, but the serial number is not displayed in the Fashionphile photos.
> 
> TBH, I don't mind getting the earrings back - in my mind I questioned selling them after I dropped them at FedEx. But it is the question that they raise as to authenticity that has me the most concerned/annoyed.


Although there is no picture of the serial number, is it included in the listing description? Also I recommend you take screenshots of the entire listing, pictures and details and a screenshot of your purchase history. Just in case your purchase somehow "disappears" from their history when you start questioning it. And yes, I do believe they would do that. They don't like being told that they didn't authenticate a piece of jewelry correctly.


----------



## MAGJES

I wanted to share my recent Quote/Buy Out experience.
I received a decent quote for a Hermes Birkin 35 and dropped the item off at FedEx on 12-1-21. I live on the east coast.
The item was received, processed, and money available in my account on 12-8-21. I just noticed my item listed on their site today....12-10-21.
IMO the process was quick.
I mailed out another item to them yesterday on 12-9-21. I will update on the speed when complete.


----------



## jmc3007

MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my recent Quote/Buy Out experience.
> I received a decent quote for a Hermes Birkin 35 and dropped the item off at FedEx on 12-1-21. I live on the east coast.
> The item was received, processed, and money available in my account on 12-8-21. I just noticed my item listed on their site today....12-10-21.
> IMO the process was quick.
> I mailed out another item to them yesterday on 12-9-21. I will update on the speed when complete.


Last time I got a quote (2 years ago…) also for Birkin 35, it was only for consignment not buyout. I take it they changed their approach?


----------



## MAGJES

jmc3007 said:


> Last time I got a quote (2 years ago…) also for Birkin 35, it was only for consignment not buyout. I take it they changed their approach?


They have. I’ve received both a buyout and consignment price before for the same item but lately it seems they are only sending me buyouts. Probably because the markup now for Hermes is insane and they are not sharing in those profits. The price difference in my buyout and what I see the bag listed for on their site right now is about $7000+.  The B30 I just mailed out will probably be marked up at least $10000 because it is a HTF color…..or it least it is on their site.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jmc3007 said:


> Last time I got a quote (2 years ago…) also for Birkin 35, it was only for consignment not buyout. I take it they changed their approach?


I submitted a K28 about 2 weeks ago and got only a buyout - a fairly good quote. From what I can tell it would be priced about 3-4K more than what I was offered. I decided not to sell it at this time but the quote was very fair.


----------



## onlyk

these birkins and chanels better to keep going up prices and people keep buying them otherwise lots of people are going to lose money sitting on huge amount of leather goods have no value to people who don't care about them hahaha I do care about them and just bought 2 more hermes bags this year, lets prey more people are into bags bags and ultra expensive bags!!


----------



## buffalogal

I just sent 3 bags with great quotes to FP (two Hermes and one McQueen). They got the package Friday and I had my funds today. I was pleased with this transaction.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I have had a lot of positive experiences with fashionphile, but this time they photographed and listed one of my bags I sold them before paying me (it still says supplier is in need of x payment). This has never happened before, and honestly really bothered me....payment to the client should be first, before they list the bag on their website for sale.


----------



## 1LV

Glitterbomb said:


> I have had a lot of positive experiences with fashionphile, but this time they photographed and listed one of my bags I sold them before paying me (it still says supplier is in need of x payment). This has never happened before, and honestly really bothered me....payment to the client should be first, before they list the bag on their website for sale.


I completely agree with you.  This has happened to me before, and I was definitely bothered by it. Fortunately payment was made within a couple of days of the item being listed.


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> I wanted to share my recent Quote/Buy Out experience.
> I received a decent quote for a Hermes Birkin 35 and dropped the item off at FedEx on 12-1-21. I live on the east coast.
> The item was received, processed, and money available in my account on 12-8-21. I just noticed my item listed on their site today....12-10-21.
> IMO the process was quick.
> I mailed out another item to them yesterday on 12-9-21. I will update on the speed when complete.


Ok so the second bag I sent was mailed 12-9-21 afternoon, received 12-15-21 and I had access to the money in my checking account on 12-20-21…..so approx 10 days….but it did include two weekends.


----------



## Mrsassi

Hi guys. I have a question to the ladies and gentlemen who RETURNED to Fashionphile. How long was the process and how was your experience?  I have never returned anything to them before. Please share. I appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

Mrsassi said:


> Hi guys. I have a question to the ladies and gentlemen who RETURNED to Fashionphile. How long was the process and how was your experience?  I have never returned anything to them before. Please share. I appreciate it.


Easy and relatively fast. I haven’t returned anything in the last six months or so though. Just follow the instructions on the website.


----------



## jbags07

Mrsassi said:


> Hi guys. I have a question to the ladies and gentlemen who RETURNED to Fashionphile. How long was the process and how was your experience?  I have never returned anything to them before. Please share. I appreciate it.


Ive never had a problem. Just follow their procedures, package the bag carefully so it arrives back in the same condition, with tags attached. Ive returned 6 or 7? Bags to them, and the process has always been smooth.


----------



## Mrsassi

muchstuff said:


> Easy and relatively fast. I haven’t returned anything in the last six months or so though. Just follow the instructions on the website.


Thank you


----------



## Mrsassi

jbags07 said:


> Ive never had a problem. Just follow their procedures, package the bag carefully so it arrives back in the same condition, with tags attached. Ive returned 6 or 7? Bags to them, and the process has always been smooth.


Thank you for sharing  I just read negative experience on here and started panicking


----------



## jbags07

Mrsassi said:


> Thank you for sharing  I just read negative experience on here and started panicking


I completely understand. I’ve had a few issues with FP recently - they are understaffed and have grown very big very fast. But overall, they are very good to deal with.


----------



## amoorelv

Mrsassi said:


> Hi guys. I have a question to the ladies and gentlemen who RETURNED to Fashionphile. How long was the process and how was your experience?  I have never returned anything to them before. Please share. I appreciate it.


Was quick and easy process to return. Was refunded quickly and they provide return label.  I just reused the box they sent the item in and shipped it off.  I was able to track it back and their communication was constant.


----------



## Louisgyal37

I’ve sold about 60 new or used items to them over the past 8 years ( some returns) and have never had a problem with getting refunded ( sold 3 items this year so far). My items used to go to California from Georgia but now are returned to New Jersey so turn around time from shipping to refund ( funds availability) is about 6 or 7 days for me


----------



## Mrsassi

amoorelv said:


> Was quick and easy process to return. Was refunded quickly and they provide return label.  I just reused the box they sent the item in and shipped it off.  I was able to track it back and their communication was constant.


Thank you for sharing:smiles:


----------



## Mrsassi

Louisgyal37 said:


> I’ve sold about 60 new or used items to them over the past 8 years ( some returns) and have never had a problem with getting refunded ( sold 3 items this year so far). My items used to go to California from Georgia but now are returned to New Jersey so turn around time from shipping to refund ( funds availability) is about 6 or 7 days for me


Thank you. It’s very helpful


----------



## 880

Mrsassi said:


> Hi guys. I have a question to the ladies and gentlemen who RETURNED to Fashionphile. How long was the process and how was your experience?  I have never returned anything to them before. Please share. I appreciate it.


easy and fast. I have never had a problem, but I believe others have had issues


----------



## caannie

Has Fashionphile started asking people for their social security numbers or tax ID numbers yet this year? I'm just curious because I haven't sold them anything yet this year. I'm curious as to how they're going to send people 1099s.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Mrsassi said:


> Hi guys. I have a question to the ladies and gentlemen who RETURNED to Fashionphile. How long was the process and how was your experience?  I have never returned anything to them before. Please share. I appreciate it.



also note they have a return limit. I think it's 6 items within 6 months? something like that. just read up on their terms and like the others said, as long as you're returning everything that came in your shipment, you'll be fine. I have received my refunds relatively quickly.


----------



## Cocobeans12

I sold 4 bags to Fashionphile. I brought them in person to the site in Manhattan. Of course I got a fraction of what I paid and my bags were in pristine condition with receipts, cards, dust bags, everything. They have to make money, I get that but they price the used bags sometimes more than what they sell for in the boutiques. I get that it's because of demand but what happened to the concept of pre loved?  It's supposed to be for people who cannot afford new. That annoys me. I agree that humans make mistakes and they may authenticate or claim a bag is not authentic and be wrong. That's why I never buy pre owned. I have trust issues!! BUT for the first time, I decided to by the Louis Vuitton XS Water Color Keep All in "New" condition and I put it on reserve. I'm scared to death but I love this bag so much and as usual it's sold out. I didn't receive it yet.
The big question I have is where does FP get these "new" or "giftable" bags from . Are there people that buy a brand new bag then decide later on they don't want it and give it up for 40% less?? Or people get it as a gift and need the money so they sell it to FP? It makes no sense to me that's why I'm skeptical.


----------



## Cocobeans12

caannie said:


> Has Fashionphile started asking people for their social security numbers or tax ID numbers yet this year? I'm just curious because I haven't sold them anything yet this year. I'm curious as to how they're going to send people 1099s.


OMG, I sold 4 bags to them in 2021. I wasn't asked for my tax info. That's crazy!! I lost hundreds of dollars on the bags I sold and now I'll have to pay tax on the income???


----------



## Cocobeans12

Glitterbomb said:


> I have had a lot of positive experiences with fashionphile, but this time they photographed and listed one of my bags I sold them before paying me (it still says supplier is in need of x payment). This has never happened before, and honestly really bothered me....payment to the client should be first, before they list the bag on their website for sale.


I sold 3 bags and a pouch. Of course I didnt get great money but I only saw my Chanel pouch listed. I never saw the other 3 bags and it's been about a year. I was wondering what happened to them.


----------



## Mrsassi

Cocobeans12 said:


> I sold 4 bags to Fashionphile. I brought them in person to the site in Manhattan. Of course I got a fraction of what I paid and my bags were in pristine condition with receipts, cards, dust bags, everything. They have to make money, I get that but they price the used bags sometimes more than what they sell for in the boutiques. I get that it's because of demand but what happened to the concept of pre loved?  It's supposed to be for people who cannot afford new. That annoys me. I agree that humans make mistakes and they may authenticate or claim a bag is not authentic and be wrong. That's why I never buy pre owned. I have trust issues!! BUT for the first time, I decided to by the Louis Vuitton XS Water Color Keep All in "New" condition and I put it on reserve. I'm scared to death but I love this bag so much and as usual it's sold out. I didn't receive it yet.
> The big question I have is where does FP get these "new" or "giftable" bags from . Are there people that buy a brand new bag then decide later on they don't want it and give it up for 40% less?? Or people get it as a gift and need the money so they sell it to FP? It makes no sense to me that's why I'm skeptical.


I have bought few “new” Chanel and Gucci from them before. The items were probably displays at the store (NM) or people just returned them. They didn’t look like 100% new, I would say 99% in my case. But still, it was 100% authentic, I double checked.


----------



## Mrsassi

Cocobeans12 said:


> OMG, I sold 4 bags to them in 2021. I wasn't asked for my tax info. That's crazy!! I lost hundreds of dollars on the bags I sold and now I'll have to pay tax on the income???


I am not a financial adviser  As I understand, You pay income tax only if you made money on your bags. So, if you “lost” money, you don’t pay.


----------



## Cocobeans12

onlyk said:


> these birkins and chanels better to keep going up prices and people keep buying them otherwise lots of people are going to lose money sitting on huge amount of leather goods have no value to people who don't care about them hahaha I do care about them and just bought 2 more hermes bags this year, lets prey more people are into bags bags and ultra expensive bags!!


But you know the saying...you're supposed to buy bags because you love them and not for what you may be able to sell them for down the road


----------



## HeartHermes

Cocobeans12 said:


> I sold 4 bags to Fashionphile. I brought them in person to the site in Manhattan. Of course I got a fraction of what I paid and my bags were in pristine condition with receipts, cards, dust bags, everything. They have to make money, I get that but they price the used bags sometimes more than what they sell for in the boutiques. I get that it's because of demand but what happened to the concept of pre loved?  It's supposed to be for people who cannot afford new. That annoys me. I agree that humans make mistakes and they may authenticate or claim a bag is not authentic and be wrong. That's why I never buy pre owned. I have trust issues!! BUT for the first time, I decided to by the Louis Vuitton XS Water Color Keep All in "New" condition and I put it on reserve. I'm scared to death but I love this bag so much and as usual, it's sold out. I didn't receive it yet.
> The big question I have is where does FP get these "new" or "giftable" bags from . Are there people that buy a brand new bag then decide later on they don't want it and give it up for 40% less?? Or people get it as a gift and need the money so they sell it to FP? It makes no sense to me that's why I'm skeptical.


I've always wondered this, too. I think some of the "new" bags they list are bags that were purchased on impulse and then the buyer has buyer's remorse. Also, FP may have employees who regularly stalk the LV site (and other sites) throughout the day to snag items the second they pop up, then list the item for a profit since it's so impossible to find. I've purchased a couple of older bags (2-3 years old) from them that were listed in "Excellent" condition and they looked new when they arrived. Not sure if the previous owner just rarely carried them or why they were in such pristine condition.
If there's an item you dearly want at the LV website, make a direct link to it on your taskbar or phone and check it frequently throughout the day. Occasionally they get a return or list an item and you may catch it. I've had that happen with a few items on their site and when I checked afterward, it was showing sold out again, so they literally had only listed one item and I was able to catch it.
BTW, I wouldn't worry about the item you have on reserve. I've found that they normally underestimate the condition of an item so if it was listed in New condition, it really should be. Also, I was told recently by a Fashionphile Representative (when I was considering putting a bag on reserve) that if you have an item on reserve and it later turns out that it wasn't in the condition described in their ad, they will allow a return.


----------



## Cocobeans12

Mrsassi said:


> I have bought few “new” Chanel and Gucci from them before. The items were probably displays at the store (NM) or people just returned them. They didn’t look like 100% new, I would say 99% in my case. But still, it was 100% authentic, I double checked.


I Buy all of my LV from the LV boutique in NM but NM never has displays of LV. I also know my LV store will never look at a bag that's brought in. They said they are not allowed. I actually bought a Chloe Pixie from TJmaxx for half price and decided I didnt want it and sold it to FP for $700 so I got my money back, but only because I bought it half price. LV never goes on sale. Where would FP get these "new" LVs from? That worries me. How did you verify it was authentic?


----------



## Cocobeans12

HeartHermes said:


> I've always wondered this, too. I think some of the "new" bags they list are bags that were purchased on impulse and then the buyer has buyer's remorse. Also, FP may have employees who regularly stalk the LV site (and other sites) throughout the day to snag items the second they pop up, then list the item for a profit since it's so impossible to find. I've purchased a couple of older bags (2-3 years old) from them that were listed in "Excellent" condition and they looked new when they arrived. Not sure if the previous owner just rarely carried them or why they were in such pristine condition.
> If there's an item you dearly want at the LV website, make a direct link to it on your taskbar or phone and check it frequently throughout the day. Occasionally they get a return or list an item and you may catch it. I've had that happen with a few items on their site and when I checked afterward, it was showing sold out again, so they literally had only listed one item and I was able to catch it.
> BTW, I wouldn't worry about the item you have on reserve. I've found that they normally underestimate the condition of an item so if it was listed in New condition, it really should be. Also, I was told recently by a Fashionphile Representative (when I was considering putting a bag on reserve) that if you have an item on reserve and it later turns out that it wasn't in the condition described in their ad, they will allow a return.


Thank you for your reply. The item I have on reserve is "new". That's what worries me, lol. I bought the toiletry 15 and 19 just 3 months ago from the New Jersey LV boutique. My SA said they come in from time to time so they are not discontinued. You're right, never stop checking


----------



## Mrsassi

Cocobeans12 said:


> I Buy all of my LV from the LV boutique in NM but NM never has displays of LV. I also know my LV store will never look at a bag that's brought in. They said they are not allowed. I actually bought a Chloe Pixie from TJmaxx for half price and decided I didnt want it and sold it to FP for $700 so I got my money back, but only because I bought it half price. LV never goes on sale. Where would FP get these "new" LVs from? That worries me. How did you verify it was authentic?


I think they have team of authenticators that they work with. Anyway, after you receive your bag, I recommend authenticate4u.com to double authenticate. They are not super fast, sometimes it takes much longer to hear from them, but extremely the best at what they do. Just get in touch with them through Facebook. I am not affiliated with them.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Mrsassi said:


> I am not a financial adviser  As I understand, You pay income tax only if you made money on your bags. So, if you “lost” money, you don’t pay.



Curious- Does anyone know how you would file taxes with this calculation?


----------



## Mrsassi

Coach Superfan said:


> Curious- Does anyone know how you would file taxes with this calculation?


“Effective next year, sellers on certain online platforms like Etsy and eBay will receive a 1099-K if their sales are at least $600, down from 2021 threshold of $20,000 with a minimum of 200 transactions.”
My wild guess you have to make notes when you sell. You will provide the form and your notes to your tax specialist. You estimate the full price of the bags or items you sold. If I understand right, as long as you didn’t make profit, you don’t have to pay. Many people don’t have receipts anymore, so it kind of hard…
I am not sure how it is handled exactly, but I know for fact that so many people don’t make money on their bags, selling just half price. I have read all the info available online and pretty sure, that we would not have to pay any tax in this case (I hope)
Some people make it as a business, selling luxury items double or triple the price. They would have to pay, after they deduct the expenses etc


----------



## Coach Superfan

Mrsassi said:


> “Effective next year, sellers on certain online platforms like Etsy and eBay will receive a 1099-K if their sales are at least $600, down from 2021 threshold of $20,000 with a minimum of 200 transactions.”
> My wild guess you have to make notes when you sell. You will provide the form and your notes to your tax specialist. You estimate the full price of the bags or items you sold. If I understand right, as long as you didn’t make profit, you don’t have to pay. Many people don’t have receipts anymore, so it kind of hard…
> I am not sure how it is handled exactly, but I know for fact that so many people don’t make money on their bags, selling just half price. I have read all the info available online and pretty sure, that we would not have to pay any tax in this case (I hope)
> Some people make it as a business, selling luxury items double or triple the price. They would have to pay, after they deduct the expenses etc


Good to know this might be an option since i have so many Marc Jacobs bags just sitting around that I can't sell anywhere near what I paid. I'm sure if I point this out to our cpa she can figure this out.  It will help cushion the loss I'd be taking


----------



## Mrsassi

Now, I don’t know if you choose store credit as a form of payment. I wonder how is that handled. That’s not cash deposited in your bank account or PayPal.


----------



## lulilu

Mrsassi said:


> “Effective next year, sellers on certain online platforms like Etsy and eBay will receive a 1099-K if their sales are at least $600, down from 2021 threshold of $20,000 with a minimum of 200 transactions.”
> My wild guess you have to make notes when you sell. You will provide the form and your notes to your tax specialist. You estimate the full price of the bags or items you sold. If I understand right, as long as you didn’t make profit, you don’t have to pay. Many people don’t have receipts anymore, so it kind of hard…
> I am not sure how it is handled exactly, but I know for fact that so many people don’t make money on their bags, selling just half price. I have read all the info available online and pretty sure, that we would not have to pay any tax in this case (I hope)
> Some people make it as a business, selling luxury items double or triple the price. They would have to pay, after they deduct the expenses etc


I have gotten in the habit of taking a photo of a new bag, and a photo of the receipt.  Put in electronic file.  Even if you keep the original receipt, it might fade (Hermes receipts do over years).  Best to have both.  I keep for insurance purposes.


----------



## onlyk

Would be interesting to see how’s the reselling market look like this year, some resellers probably will not be selling, I just don’t know the percentage, you may not like resellers because some of them markup prices to make profit, but without resellers or if there is not much gain to buy and sell, why would they take the risk to buy? Without active buying and selling activities, the market is going to slow down, sellers selling their own goods without making profits in mind may still have to lower their selling prices further and sit longer in order to sell.

I guess the government just desperate, every one of them not just US government. I hope they could use the money collected from tax wisely and make the society better.


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> Would be interesting to see how’s the reselling market look like this year, some resellers probably will not be selling, I just don’t know the percentage, you may not like resellers because some of them markup prices to make profit, but without resellers or if there is not much gain to buy and sell, why would they take the risk to buy? Without active buying and selling activities, the market is going to slow down, sellers selling their own goods without making profits in mind may still have to lower their selling prices further and sit longer in order to sell.
> 
> I guess the government just desperate, every one of them not just US government. I hope they could use the money collected from tax wisely and make the society better.


It's all about supply and demand. If no one will pay a ridiculous price, the price will eventually go down. If no one is buying because they can't resell, prices will go down. I'm just curious if any of the resellers like Fashionphile or Yoogiscloset have started to ask for social security numbers yet. Seems like it'll be hard to issue a 1099 without one.


----------



## WingNut

Four Tails said:


> Fashionphile may have lost me as a seller with this last round of offers. I submitted a black Chanel patent leather WOC and they offered $850. Comparable models on their site right now are priced $2300. Out of curiosity, I also submitted a BNIB Hermes Evelyne III PM clemence in rouge grenat. They offered $2300. Nope. Not when a third of their Clemence Evelyne III PM inventory are currently listed over $4000. That offer is not even close to 70% of where they would list it.



Late to this thread, but that's just insulting. I submitted a good condition Lindy for a quote and they only quoted me $2K. Ugh.


----------



## Mrsassi

Update: It took 3 business days to get paid (store credit) after Fashionphile received my items. Refund took the same. So, good experience so far.


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi. This is my first experience with Fashionphile so I'm hoping for some help. They gave me a buyout quote for a VCA pendant. When I ship via UPS do I pay to insure the item or does their UPS label include insurance? When I send my receipt, should I redact my name and address? Thanks for the help!


----------



## poopsie

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. This is my first experience with Fashionphile so I'm hoping for some help. They gave me a buyout quote for a VCA pendant. When I ship via UPS do I pay to insure the item or does their UPS label include insurance? When I send my receipt, should I redact my name and address? Thanks for the help!



Their label covers insurance.
Can't say about the receipt as I would never include it

just know this about pre-paid labels. You have no control of the process if anything goes wrong.


----------



## MmeRouge

poopsie said:


> Their label covers insurance.
> Can't say about the receipt as I would never include it
> 
> just know this about pre-paid labels. You have no control of the process if anything goes wrong.


Make sure you take photos of how you packed and of the sealed package with the label before you ship.  Then you’ll have photographic evidence if anything happens. Also take to a drop off location and get a receipt!


----------



## Mrsassi

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. This is my first experience with Fashionphile so I'm hoping for some help. They gave me a buyout quote for a VCA pendant. When I ship via UPS do I pay to insure the item or does their UPS label include insurance? When I send my receipt, should I redact my name and address? Thanks for the help!


Hello there. I would take a video of shipping process as well if it is an expensive item. Drop it off to UPS yourself to have a receipt. Normally, when they receive it, you will get an email from them. In a 3-4 business days you will get paid, depending on the method you choose. Store credit and PayPal are the fastest. Bank deposit + few more days. HIH


----------



## Louisgyal37

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. This is my first experience with Fashionphile so I'm hoping for some help. They gave me a buyout quote for a VCA pendant. When I ship via UPS do I pay to insure the item or does their UPS label include insurance? When I send my receipt, should I redact my name and address? Thanks for the help!


Don’t bother sending the receipt. I’ve sold about 60-70 items to them over the past 8 years and never included receipts . They will not include them with any purchases made so who knows where they end up anyway.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

What happen to their annual lunar new year sale? I guess they had a big one last fall so they’re not doing one this year?


----------



## MyDogTink

Thank you, all. I took pictures of how I packed the items but not of the actual box with label. I sent the receipt but redacted my personal info. Ugh. This is my first experience with selling and I hope it goes ok. Thank you again for taking the time time to respond.


----------



## MyDogTink

rachelspendsmoney said:


> What happen to their annual lunar new year sale? I guess they had a big one last fall so they’re not doing one this year?


Thank you


----------



## MyDogTink

Louisgyal37 said:


> Don’t bother sending the receipt. I’ve sold about 60-70 items to them over the past 8 years and never included receipts . They will not include them with any purchases made so who knows where they end up anyway.


Thanks!


----------



## MyDogTink

Mrsassi said:


> Hello there. I would take a video of shipping process as well if it is an expensive item. Drop it off to UPS yourself to have a receipt. Normally, when they receive it, you will get an email from them. In a 3-4 business days you will get paid, depending on the method you choose. Store credit and PayPal are the fastest. Bank deposit + few more days. HIH


Thank you!


----------



## Louisgyal37

rachelspendsmoney said:


> What happen to their annual lunar new year sale? I guess they had a big one last fall so they’re not doing one this year?


Just popped up this morning


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Louisgyal37 said:


> Just popped up this morning


Thank you! Interesting it’s not site wide this year. I guess they weren’t putting the prices up in preparation for the sale. The preloved market is just getting really expensive!


----------



## Louisgyal37

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Thank you! Interesting it’s not site wide this year. I guess they weren’t putting the prices up in preparation for the sale. The preloved market is just getting really expensive!


Extremely expensive. Mostly everything above MSRP and with the $200 off, it’s still above MSRP. It’s like you can’t win lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I got back a quote request yesterday for a brand new Gucci handbag. I won't get too specific with the model but they offered $200 for a buyout (none of that model is currently on their site, so it's not due to excessive inventory) and Yoogi's offered a $780 buyout, which is closer to what it's worth. I was shocked; it's the most absurd Fashionphile quote I've had in a while and Yoogis was far and above the Fashionphile offer.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I got back a quote request yesterday for a brand new Gucci handbag. I won't get too specific with the model but they offered $200 for a buyout (none of that model is currently on their site, so it's not due to excessive inventory) and Yoogi's offered a $780 buyout, which is closer to what it's worth. I was shocked; it's the most absurd Fashionphile quote I've had in a while and Yoogis was far and above the Fashionphile offer.


Possibly they tied the money to the birkins and CFs


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I got back a quote request yesterday for a brand new Gucci handbag. I won't get too specific with the model but they offered $200 for a buyout (none of that model is currently on their site, so it's not due to excessive inventory) and Yoogi's offered a $780 buyout, which is closer to what it's worth. I was shocked; it's the most absurd Fashionphile quote I've had in a while and Yoogis was far and above the Fashionphile offer.


I've noticed they consistently undervalue Gucci items and some of the LVs. Good for buyers but bad for sellers. Yoogiscloset is much more consistent in their valuations and fair market value.


----------



## andi

Just got 2 extremely low buyout offers from Fashionphile, very insulted and disappointed!


----------



## k5ml3k

Ditto ^ I've been getting quotes that are significantly lower than what they're listing the items for...like half, if not less. I miss the good ole days...far less greedy.


----------



## girlhasbags

andi said:


> Just got 2 extremely low buyout offers from Fashionphile, very insulted and disappointed!


Hat were the items?


----------



## bagshopr

I recently submitted a wallet to Fashionphile and they replied that there is not enough interest in this particular style so they would not buy it. But since then I have seen at least two of the same wallets as new listings on their site! Hmmmm strange


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bagshopr said:


> I recently submitted a wallet to Fashionphile and they replied that there is not enough interest in this particular style so they would not buy it. But since then I have seen at least two of the same wallets as new listings on their site! Hmmmm strange


Perhaps they were sold back through the buyback program.


----------



## caannie

bagshopr said:


> I recently submitted a wallet to Fashionphile and they replied that there is not enough interest in this particular style so they would not buy it. But since then I have seen at least two of the same wallets as new listings on their site! Hmmmm strange


Try Yoogiscloset. They don't play games.


----------



## onlyk

.


----------



## missD

How accurate is their buyout price?

I purchased a wallet from them in October and while browsing through my FP account tabs I saw that I could resell it back for $406, which is decent.

Of course they don’t know the condition etc, but do they low ball you like crazy when they actually receive it?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

missD said:


> How accurate is their buyout price?
> 
> I purchased a wallet from them in October and while browsing through my FP account tabs I saw that I could resell it back for $406, which is decent.
> 
> Of course they don’t know the condition etc, but do they low ball you like crazy when they actually receive it?


Their buyback price is firm as long as it hasn't substantially changed since purchase - like you didn't recolor/redye or create excessive wear (holes, tears, etc.). As long as it looks decent and lightly used they give you exactly what you see listed. The price drops with time, though, so if you don't sell now it'll go less than 406 every few months. If you take it as a credit you can get 10% more on top of the 406.


----------



## Louisgyal37

I have way worse luck on Yoogis closet. I have a feeling they look at your history of reselling or selling items back to them. Out of curiosity, I uploaded my Graceful pm (just purchased) for a quote. I got a ridiculous quote of $900 on Yoogis. Fashionphile quoted $1400 + 10% more if you take store credit.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I got back a quote request yesterday for a brand new Gucci handbag. I won't get too specific with the model but they offered $200 for a buyout (none of that model is currently on their site, so it's not due to excessive inventory) and Yoogi's offered a $780 buyout, which is closer to what it's worth. I was shocked; it's the most absurd Fashionphile quote I've had in a while and Yoogis was far and above the Fashionphile offer.


talk about low quotes, FP is hot and cold, some quotes I consider extremely disappointing, such as one like brand new used once (other seller would sell as NEW with tag!) 2021 Neverfull MM monogram tote bag, they quoted $650, I have no clue where is the $650 come from, I can easily sell it $1,100 - $1,350 cash on Craigslist; $800 -$950 cash to pawn shop, freaking $650, I couldn't even buy a well used old model neverfull MM GM for that price after tax shipping paid.


----------



## Naminé

I sent a quote for a Tiffany sterling silver ring and FP asked $50, but Yoogi's asks for $100-$105. If my ring does not sell by next week, I will send it to Yoogi's.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

What do you think of their recent sales? They added another sale today - 10% of select items - but it's so hard to find the items that qualify unless you remain on the linked pages and they change day to day for 5 days. I'm not a fan of these sales they're running, I prefer a flat % off for a few days on all items or a certain brand. I just find it hard to shop these sales.


----------



## Styleanyone

@ccbaggirl89 , I totally agree with you. Used to have a 10% coupon for everything. Things have changed  a lot nowadays. I did check their sale today but hardly anything draw my attention.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I just bought a Turenne MM from Fashionphile…first purchase and I was quite impressed! Like new and 7 years old. I’ve sold to them always good experience …. Usually they are higher from Yoogis but not always.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Just coming to write about my second awful experience with Fashionphile. Really just venting at this point, and I will no longer consign my fine jewelry with them. I have now had two VCA pieces (in almost as many months) rejected after I sent them in for certain "inconsistencies." The one item I purchased originally through FP so they ended up honoring the buyout price after much hassle. The second I bought from another reseller but I have 0 belief that it is anything but authentic and have had it serviced by VCA in the past without issue. On both pieces FP gave a high but fair buyout price. And it is my belief they want to get out of having to honor that price. It's absolutely ridiculous to me that they do this and just give some dumb explanation of certain "inconsistencies" after holding my item for almost three weeks.


----------



## caannie

JewelryLover101 said:


> Just coming to write about my second awful experience with Fashionphile. Really just venting at this point, and I will no longer consign my fine jewelry with them. I have now had two VCA pieces (in almost as many months) rejected after I sent them in for certain "inconsistencies." The one item I purchased originally through FP so they ended up honoring the buyout price after much hassle. The second I bought from another reseller but I have 0 belief that it is anything but authentic and have had it serviced by VCA in the past without issue. On both pieces FP gave a high but fair buyout price. And it is my belief they want to get out of having to honor that price. It's absolutely ridiculous to me that they do this and just give some dumb explanation of certain "inconsistencies" after holding my item for almost three weeks.


I'm sorry and I feel your pain. I had a similar episode with a watch. I wouldn't feel confident sending them any fine jewelry at this point. And yes, I do believe they quote too high and then find "inconsistencies" so they won't have to honor the quote. Did they charge you a $75 authentication fee? Have you considered selling to Yoogiscloset?


----------



## muchstuff

Has anyone noticed the screw ups on FP lately with their mod shots? Awhile back they put a disclaimer on some of their listings saying "Item displayed on the model/mannequin is intended for size reference. It does not reflect the exact condition or details of the item" (this isn't on all listings). I've noticed some errors, today found two. One showed the bag with different HW in the mod shot (I guess that falls under their disclaimer) but the other listed a Bal mini City with a mini City mod shot, all other photos were of a Town, which was the actual bag they were selling. They're getting unforgivably sloppy IMO.


----------



## JewelryLover101

caannie said:


> I'm sorry and I feel your pain. I had a similar episode with a watch. I wouldn't feel confident sending them any fine jewelry at this point. And yes, I do believe they quote too high and then find "inconsistencies" so they won't have to honor the quote. Did they charge you a $75 authentication fee? Have you considered selling to Yoogiscloset?


No, neither time did they say they were going to charge me for the return shipping, which really makes me think they know they are authentic pieces, they just don’t want to stand by their buyouts. It is infuriating. I never had this happen before…then bam, twice in three months.


----------



## WingNut

A few years ago I sold quite a few things to them, and was happy with the process. Lately, they've been giving out VERY low offers, as has Yoogi's. They did offer me a fair price for a ring and I sent it to them, but now I'm concerned they'll find something "off" about it and try to weasel out of their offer....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mrsassi said:


> Hi guys. I have a question to the ladies and gentlemen who RETURNED to Fashionphile. How long was the process and how was your experience?  I have never returned anything to them before. Please share. I appreciate it.



I had no problem at all.  Easy and fast.


----------



## newblonde

I agree their buyout prices are low. But I love that they have returns. I just returned four bags that I ordered trying to find “the one”.  Since I live in San Diego and they are in San Diego county my items got returned and refunded in less than 24 hours according to my email this morning. However, it doesn’t reflect on my bank statement yet. I would expect it in the next 48 hours??


----------



## popartist

I think when one is looking for a buyout, that they really need to get at least two quotes.  And circumstances always vary so much.  Actually just had a great experience with Fashionphile with an in person buyout process (in NYC), the woman handling it was very nice and I actually got more for the two bags than I was expecting!  Very satisfied.  Had taken it to Rebag first and got an offer I thought was quite low on one and no offer at all on the other even though it was in excellent condition because it was a Gucci outlet bag.  Rebag gal just took some photos (which I could have done) and sent them to a back office, so I am thinking her photo skills were not great.  The Fashionphile person did the evaluation with the bags in front of her.  So that could have been the difference (other than that Rebag doesn't take Gucci outlet bags, even if it is a nice outlet bag).  I sold another bag through Rebag late in 2020, but a different store and much better service (think it was evaluated on site) and there I thought the offer might have been a little low but it was hard to say since there were some blemishes on the bottom of the bag.  But I only got a quote from Rebag because at the time Fashionphile had no appointments for a few weeks out.  So I think the moral is you never know but get more than one quote!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> Has anyone noticed the screw ups on FP lately with their mod shots? Awhile back they put a disclaimer on some of their listings saying "Item displayed on the model/mannequin is intended for size reference. It does not reflect the exact condition or details of the item" (this isn't on all listings). I've noticed some errors, today found two. One showed the bag with different HW in the mod shot (I guess that falls under their disclaimer) but the other listed a Bal mini City with a mini City mod shot, all other photos were of a Town, which was the actual bag they were selling. They're getting unforgivably sloppy IMO.


I noticed that as well, and it's on several brands. The bags don't even remotely resemble the bag they are selling in some cases and the colors are way off. Might as well just skip the mannequin and post bag shots only. The descriptions are also pretty bad - if you drop down the box and read it the description often corresponds to another bag or claims the hardware, leather, etc. is a different color than the images show. They were such a reliable place to shop and ever since it grew larger - maybe 4 years ago - it's been more downhill than up.


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I noticed that as well, and it's on several brands. The bags don't even remotely resemble the bag they are selling in some cases and the colors are way off. Might as well just skip the mannequin and post bag shots only. The descriptions are also pretty bad - if you drop down the box and read it the description often corresponds to another bag or claims the hardware, leather, etc. is a different color than the images show. They were such a reliable place to shop and ever since it grew larger - maybe 4 years ago - it's been more downhill than up.


Exactly. Such a shame.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JewelryLover101 said:


> Just coming to write about my second awful experience with Fashionphile. Really just venting at this point, and I will no longer consign my fine jewelry with them. I have now had two VCA pieces (in almost as many months) rejected after I sent them in for certain "inconsistencies." The one item I purchased originally through FP so they ended up honoring the buyout price after much hassle. The second I bought from another reseller but I have 0 belief that it is anything but authentic and have had it serviced by VCA in the past without issue. On both pieces FP gave a high but fair buyout price. And it is my belief they want to get out of having to honor that price. It's absolutely ridiculous to me that they do this and just give some dumb explanation of certain "inconsistencies" after holding my item for almost three weeks.


Maybe they have a new VCA authenticator/evaluator? I submitted a VCA last week and they were very picky about what images I sent in. They wrote me back (email) 2x and asked for more pictures and said the background I used (white) was not accepted. The final email, a 3rd one, gave a message that they would reserve to right to alter the quote once I sent the item in. It seems super strict for the jewelry, or VCA. I wasn't happy with the submission nonsense but they did honor the quote they gave.


----------



## JewelryLover101

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Maybe they have a new VCA authenticator/evaluator? I submitted a VCA last week and they were very picky about what images I sent in. They wrote me back (email) 2x and asked for more pictures and said the background I used (white) was not accepted. The final email, a 3rd one, gave a message that they would reserve to right to alter the quote once I sent the item in. It seems super strict for the jewelry, or VCA. I wasn't happy with the submission nonsense but they did honor the quote they gave.


They are probably trying to cover themselves now. I have no idea what was wrong with the item I sent in - still don't after receiving it back from them. They just said it was a "brand inconsistency." It was an extremely rare piece, but it has a small gap between the motif and the setting (that is the only possible flaw I can think of). They must have someone new in the fine jewelry department who is trying to be more stringent. It just pisses me off that they pay crazy prices for the 2021 holiday pendants just to have a half dozen of them sitting on their site because they're asking an outrageous price and yet they balk at honoring their quotes for other pieces


----------



## caannie

What's really fun is when they return your item for "brand inconsistency" and they just throw it haphazardly in a box and return it all scratched up.


----------



## poopsie

newblonde said:


> I agree their buyout prices are low. But I love that they have returns. I just returned four bags that I ordered trying to find “the one”.  Since I live in San Diego and they are in San Diego county my items got returned and refunded in less than 24 hours according to my email this morning. However, it doesn’t reflect on my bank statement yet. I would expect it in the next 48 hours??



Same here  

I just paid more with them than I would have on the 'Bay but I had never seen the item IRL and wasn't sure if it would work for me. The hassle free return or buy back option was a huge factor in my decision


----------



## poopsie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I noticed that as well, and it's on several brands. The bags don't even remotely resemble the bag they are selling in some cases and the colors are way off. Might as well just skip the mannequin and post bag shots only. The descriptions are also pretty bad - if you drop down the box and read it the description often corresponds to another bag or claims the hardware, leather, etc. is a different color than the images show. They were such a reliable place to shop and ever since it grew larger - maybe 4 years ago - it's been more downhill than up.



I for one really appreciate any sort of mod shot
I wonder if some of these misdescribed items are coming from one of their other locations? I'm sure it would be easier to maintain control when there is only one source. It might be tougher to keep consistency across multiple venues


----------



## JewelryLover101

caannie said:


> What's really fun is when they return your item for "brand inconsistency" and they just throw it haphazardly in a box and return it all scratched up.


100% They threw my necklace in the jewelry box without actually tying it through the proper loops. Came back a tangled mess! I am outraged at how this entire process went.


----------



## caannie

JewelryLover101 said:


> 100% They threw my necklace in the jewelry box without actually tying it through the proper loops. Came back a tangled mess! I am outraged at how this entire process went.


Someone should really complain about their returns to customers! Whenever an item is declined they send it back with ZERO care, like it's trash. I've had an item returned that they didn't even bother putting in the dustbag with no packing so it could bang all over the inside of the box. It was a Louis Vuitton Bite Chapeau (hat box). They denied it due to "brand inconsistency" even though LV had repaired it and replaced the leather handle and trim and I had the receipt to prove it! Like Fashionphile knows better than Louis Vuitton what is fake...


----------



## JewelryLover101

caannie said:


> Someone should really complain about their returns to customers! Whenever an item is declined they send it back with ZERO care, like it's trash. I've had an item returned that they didn't even bother putting in the dustbag with no packing so it could bang all over the inside of the box. It was a Louis Vuitton Bite Chapeau (hat box). They denied it due to "brand inconsistency" even though LV had repaired it and replaced the leather handle and trim and I had the receipt to prove it! Like Fashionphile knows better than Louis Vuitton what is fake...


I absolutely agree with all of this. It's like the pieces are good enough for the fashion houses to sell but not Fashionphile


----------



## ccbaggirl89

A five minute television interview with Sara Davis/inside look at Fashionphile.

https://fox5sandiego.com/thelocalistsd/can-you-lower-your-carbon-footprint-while-shopping/


----------



## Coach Superfan

Styleanyone said:


> @ccbaggirl89 , I totally agree with you. Used to have a 10% coupon for everything. Things have changed  a lot nowadays. I did check their sale today but hardly anything draw my attention.



It seems that FP has promotions more often, but the discounts differ. Sometimes its 10% flat, sometimes it's a stepped discount (like $200 off $2000, $300 off $3000) and sometimes it's just a discount for a specific category of bags (i.e. bags that haven't been selling and are not popular).


----------



## poopsie

Coach Superfan said:


> It seems that FP has promotions more often, but the discounts differ. Sometimes its 10% flat, sometimes it's a stepped discount (like $200 off $2000, $300 off $3000) and sometimes it's just a discount for a specific category of bags (i.e. bags that haven't been selling and are not popular).



They must've used that one recent promo (end of January or last month) to clear out their Outlet stuff. There used to be hundreds of items and lately there are only  4 or 5. Most of those items were damaged or in overall poor condition. IIRC they used to auction off the duds on eBay


----------



## ccbaggirl89

poopsie said:


> They must've used that one recent promo (end of January or last month) to clear out their Outlet stuff. There used to be hundreds of items and lately there are only  4 or 5. Most of those items were damaged or in overall poor condition. IIRC they used to auction off the duds on eBay


Oh wow. There are 2 items. Maybe they are no longer going to have that section. I've never bought an outlet item from them but they one time (like 5 years ago) bought an item from me they said would be for the outlet - it had a major tear in a seam.


----------



## poopsie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh wow. There are 2 items. *Maybe they are no longer going to have that section*. I've never bought an outlet item from them but they one time (like 5 years ago) bought an item from me they said would be for the outlet - it had a major tear in a seam.



That could be
NM has been phasing out their B&M Last Call locations so  
I had no idea that FP actively bought outlet quality items for resale---no offense  
Perhaps this is going to be their model going forward----post 19




__





						Fashionphile listings
					

I don’t see what the big deal is. Typical sales tactic.  Not surprised.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Coach Superfan

poopsie said:


> That could be
> NM has been phasing out their B&M Last Call locations so
> I had no idea that FP actively bought outlet quality items for resale---no offense
> Perhaps this is going to be their model going forward----post 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashionphile listings
> 
> 
> I don’t see what the big deal is. Typical sales tactic.  Not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I remember when they used to have an Ebay outlet. It's been several years since.  I don't think they have been buying outlet quality items for a while- probably since they partnered with NM. Last summer I sent pics of a LIKE NEW Chanel bag and they flat out rejected it and gave me ridiculous reasons. With their operational costs, it isn't worth their time to scrap to sell outlet quality bags since they have so much volume now.


----------



## onlyk

Coach Superfan said:


> I remember when they used to have an Ebay outlet. It's been several years since.  I don't think they have been buying outlet quality items for a while- probably since they partnered with NM. Last summer I sent pics of a LIKE NEW Chanel bag and they flat out rejected it and gave me ridiculous reasons. With their operational costs, it isn't worth their time to scrap to sell outlet quality bags since they have so much volume now.


What kind of the Chanel bag was it? I have seen them recently listed some well worn ones and for quite high prices.


----------



## morphing_princess

I tried sell two Hermes twillies with tags and boxes to fashionphile last week. Both are from the 2021 collections. But Fashionphile told me they cannot accept these. That’s super weird. Anyone has similar experiences?


----------



## Coach Superfan

onlyk said:


> What kind of the Chanel bag was it? I have seen them recently listed some well worn ones and for quite high prices.


It was a black Jumbo in caviar leather. At first they said it was because the bag was dyed (it was not). It is in like new condition since I've only used it 5 times. I am the original owner and purchased in Paris.


----------



## onlyk

Coach Superfan said:


> It was a black Jumbo in caviar leather. At first they said it was because the bag was dyed (it was not). It is in like new condition since I've only used it 5 times. I am the original owner and purchased in Paris.


That is super weird! because I have seen them listed bags been dyed even if it was dyed. try resummit it after a month or two?
P.S. I went to take a look, they have 77 search result as " caviar jumbo flap" classic and not classic, my guess is there are too many of this particular style, I would hold off resumit or summit to other consignments


----------



## ccbaggirl89

morphing_princess said:


> I tried sell two Hermes twillies with tags and boxes to fashionphile last week. Both are from the 2021 collections. But Fashionphile told me they cannot accept these. That’s super weird. Anyone has similar experiences?


Kind of. Not twillys, but I've had a few 'we won't accept this item' the past few weeks. They were all brand new and had everything so I was puzzled - the items were not on their site. I think they have too much inventory and might not be buying as much as before.


----------



## Annawakes

I can believe they have too much inventory.  But gee, what typically happens then is a BIG SALE or PRICE REDUCTION to get that inventory moving.  Maybe we all hold out another few months and then there will be some big blowout sale??


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kind of. Not twillys, but I've had a few 'we won't accept this item' the past few weeks. They were all brand new and had everything so I was puzzled - the items were not on their site. I think they have too much inventory and might not be buying as much as before.


I also think they had spent lots of money buying Chanel & Hermes so they may not buying as much other brands as they used to, I had a like brand new one of the super hot LV bags summited to them, they had two in the same condition both were listed over $2,000 and they refused to quote me, so I summited to another consignment and in hand $1,350, and that consigment sold it within a week of listing it. Telling ya, weird.


----------



## caannie

I'm wondering if because of the current problems with inflation and gas prices if people aren't buying luxury items as much as they used to? I'm wondering if Fashionphile is feeling the pinch and getting nervous about having too much inventory and not enough sales. I recently sold them something but it was a buyback so I had the feeling they felt obliged to take it, especially since they've been sending me offers and reminders about it.


----------



## this_is_rj

Has anyone been following items that appear to be sold and then are available again within a few days? Obviously people return items but I have noticed this with many high $ items (over $30k). I think Fashionphile may remove them and then repost? Doesn't make a lot of sense to me as some of them were not discounted prior to resisting so maybe just a coincidence but noticed it happening a lot lately.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

this_is_rj said:


> Has anyone been following items that appear to be sold and then are available again within a few days? Obviously people return items but I have noticed this with many high $ items (over $30k). I think Fashionphile may remove them and then repost? Doesn't make a lot of sense to me as some of them were not discounted prior to resisting so maybe just a coincidence but noticed it happening a lot lately.


I noticed a lot of the croc/alligator/himalayan Hermes stuff came back recently. Fashionphile uses a lot of bags and jewelry for their IG stories and when they do programs, so perhaps some ultra-expensive items are taken down for photo shoots, IG videos, staff trainings, etc. and then re-listed when they are finished filming with them? Just guessing.


----------



## JewelryLover101

this_is_rj said:


> Has anyone been following items that appear to be sold and then are available again within a few days? Obviously people return items but I have noticed this with many high $ items (over $30k). I think Fashionphile may remove them and then repost? Doesn't make a lot of sense to me as some of them were not discounted prior to resisting so maybe just a coincidence but noticed it happening a lot lately.


Yes, I have noticed that as well. A few bags, scarves and jewelry items I was following would sell (or at least be removed from the site) and then come back in a few days. I agree, it's strange that it seems to be happening in such volume. 

On a more general note, I think FP has priced a lot of their inventory at very high prices. That may have worked when the government was handing out money left and right and people had lots of extra cash during the pandemic. But people are feeling the pinch now with crazy inflation and gas prices. So FP has to be feeling the pinch as well. They have A LOT of inventory (or so it seems to me), but it is all priced at or above retail...and it is just sitting.


----------



## MAGJES

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kind of. Not twillys, but I've had a few 'we won't accept this item' the past few weeks. They were all brand new and had everything so I was puzzled - the items were not on their site. I think they have too much inventory and might not be buying as much as before.


I've had this happen recently as well.  Not accepting NWT items that are current and also insanely low offers on the things they would take.


----------



## darkangel07760

JewelryLover101 said:


> Just coming to write about my second awful experience with Fashionphile. Really just venting at this point, and I will no longer consign my fine jewelry with them. I have now had two VCA pieces (in almost as many months) rejected after I sent them in for certain "inconsistencies." The one item I purchased originally through FP so they ended up honoring the buyout price after much hassle. The second I bought from another reseller but I have 0 belief that it is anything but authentic and have had it serviced by VCA in the past without issue. On both pieces FP gave a high but fair buyout price. And it is my belief they want to get out of having to honor that price. It's absolutely ridiculous to me that they do this and just give some dumb explanation of certain "inconsistencies" after holding my item for almost three weeks.


this is exactly what happened to me with my VCA pieces. I am waiting to get my pieces back, I should be getting them back Tuesday. Of course I am unable to pick it up at a hub, so I am going to miss the signature requirement.


----------



## keeks121

Has anyone ever sent in luxury watch before and what was the actual processing time like? I know on the website it says longer processing time up to 10 days for fine jewelry and watch. But just wondering the real experience? I sent in a luxury watch, delivered last Tuesday but the status still says "Processing".


----------



## caannie

keeks121 said:


> Has anyone ever sent in luxury watch before and what was the actual processing time like? I know on the website it says longer processing time up to 10 days for fine jewelry and watch. But just wondering the real experience? I sent in a luxury watch, delivered last Tuesday but the status still says "Processing".


I have. They processed most of my watches within a few days. The one watch that took a long time was rejected due to "brand compliance." I wouldn't sell jewelry or watches to them again.


----------



## JewelryLover101

keeks121 said:


> Has anyone ever sent in luxury watch before and what was the actual processing time like? I know on the website it says longer processing time up to 10 days for fine jewelry and watch. But just wondering the real experience? I sent in a luxury watch, delivered last Tuesday but the status still says "Processing".


I haven't consigned watches, but I have consigned a fair amount of fine jewelry. Typically items are processed in a few days. The one item that took forever was ultimately rejected, similar to caannie above.


----------



## keeks121

Thank you both! The bag I sent in with the watch was paid the next day but the watch itself is taking longer than expected. I knew the offer was a little too good to be true, will wait and see...


----------



## jessicanoelle

I just accepted an offer from fashionphile - does fashionphile insure the bag that is being sent to them? What happens if it gets lost or damaged on the way to them? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

So, I bought an item 2 days ago (it has shipped already) -- an item that hasn't been listed on their site in quite some time. And then today they listed another of the exact same item, and it's in the exact same condition, and is $800 less. I can't find any differences at all between the item I purchased and the one that was listed today and I have to say I'm a bit bummed.  If this was an item from a store I'd go get a price adjustment or return the item outright. Has this ever happened to any of you? -- what would you do? I mean $800 is a big amount that could go towards another item and I'm really miffed that one would come on that is less than the one I bought; I thought their algorithm got slightly higher each time and not lower.


----------



## darkangel07760

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So, I bought an item 2 days ago (it has shipped already) -- an item that hasn't been listed on their site in quite some time. And then today they listed another of the exact same item, and it's in the exact same condition, and is $800 less. I can't find any differences at all between the item I purchased and the one that was listed today and I have to say I'm a bit bummed.  If this was an item from a store I'd go get a price adjustment or return the item outright. Has this ever happened to any of you? -- what would you do? I mean $800 is a big amount that could go towards another item and I'm really miffed that one would come on that is less than the one I bought; I thought their algorithm got slightly higher each time and not lower.


Wow I don’t know what to say, that is pretty crazy!


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So, I bought an item 2 days ago (it has shipped already) -- an item that hasn't been listed on their site in quite some time. And then today they listed another of the exact same item, and it's in the exact same condition, and is $800 less. I can't find any differences at all between the item I purchased and the one that was listed today and I have to say I'm a bit bummed.  If this was an item from a store I'd go get a price adjustment or return the item outright. Has this ever happened to any of you? -- what would you do? I mean $800 is a big amount that could go towards another item and I'm really miffed that one would come on that is less than the one I bought; I thought their algorithm got slightly higher each time and not lower.


I have noticed in the last few days they have listed some items at lower than market prices. I am not interested in buying from them at this time, but even I have been tempted by some of these prices. I wonder if they need to get some money in quickly. Would it be possible for you to buy the lower priced item and return the one that you purchased?


----------



## lallybelle

I was thinking the same. If you can, buy the lower priced one and send back the other.


----------



## fashion16

^^^^this.
This is exactly what I would do.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> I have noticed in the last few days they have listed some items at lower than market prices. I am not interested in buying from them at this time, but even I have been tempted by some of these prices. I wonder if they need to get some money in quickly. Would it be possible for you to buy the lower priced item and return the one that you purchased?





lallybelle said:


> I was thinking the same. If you can, buy the lower priced one and send back the other.





fashion16 said:


> ^^^^this.
> This is exactly what I would do.


Thank you for the advice.  I did it. I went ahead and bought the lower one and the one that already shipped will go back. The difference came out to $878. I feel a bit bad I had to do this, but I'm shopping preloved for a few reasons and one is to get a good price.
@nicole0612 I have noticed a slight reduction/normalization of prices the past few days, too, so perhaps they are trying to move items faster.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you for the advice.  I did it. I went ahead and bought the lower one and the one that already shipped will go back. The difference came out to $878. I feel a bit bad I had to do this, but I'm shopping preloved for a few reasons and one is to get a good price.
> @nicole0612 I have noticed a slight reduction/normalization of prices the past few days, too, so perhaps they are trying to move items faster.


Good! No reason to settle for a $900 more expensive option which is not in better condition! You would always have a bad taste about it I think. I think sadly we will see prices go up to the stratosphere again once they get their financials back in line. Though I honestly believe that is the reason they have oddly rejected so many consignment/buyout submissions lately as members here have commented (low cash flow? too much inventory?).


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you for the advice.  I did it. I went ahead and bought the lower one and the one that already shipped will go back. The difference came out to $878. I feel a bit bad I had to do this, but I'm shopping preloved for a few reasons and one is to get a good price.
> @nicole0612 I have noticed a slight reduction/normalization of prices the past few days, too, so perhaps they are trying to move items faster.



please show a comparison when they both arrive! interested to see if there is any difference in condition that would have warranted the difference but is hard to see via photos


----------



## caannie

I'm glad you bought the lower priced one! Definitely return that other one. That's exactly what I was going to suggest as well.


----------



## keeks121

keeks121 said:


> Has anyone ever sent in luxury watch before and what was the actual processing time like? I know on the website it says longer processing time up to 10 days for fine jewelry and watch. But just wondering the real experience? I sent in a luxury watch, delivered last Tuesday but the status still says "Processing".


Quick update on my situation if anyone's interested in the processing time for a luxury watch. My watch was delivered and received on Mar 8th, the payment status just changed to "Supplier needs payment of XXX" a few minutes ago. So 8 business days for them to process and authenticate.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you for the advice.  I did it. I went ahead and bought the lower one and the one that already shipped will go back. The difference came out to $878. I feel a bit bad I had to do this, but I'm shopping preloved for a few reasons and one is to get a good price.
> @nicole0612 I have noticed a slight reduction/normalization of prices the past few days, too, so perhaps they are trying to move items faster.





ItsPurseonal said:


> please show a comparison when they both arrive! interested to see if there is any difference in condition that would have warranted the difference but is hard to see via photos



I was thinking the same. Take a look at both. Perhaps the lower cost one may have condition issues not seen in the pics. If they are the same then return the more expensive one.


----------



## fpdsb

Not good. I recently had a horrible experience with them.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Has anyone else recently experienced fashionphile declining to quote your Chanel bags? This started happening to me in March, even though I’m submitting Chanel bags that they previously quoted (in hopes of a higher number) and I’m still getting reasonable quotes on other brands.

This is the message I get: Thank you so much for your interest in selling with us. We will not be able to accept this item because our selection requirements were not met.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Has anyone else recently experienced fashionphile declining to quote your Chanel bags? This started happening to me in March, even though I’m submitting Chanel bags that they previously quoted (in hopes of a higher number) and I’m still getting reasonable quotes on other brands.
> 
> This is the message I get: Thank you so much for your interest in selling with us. We will not be able to accept this item because our selection requirements were not met.


Yes. If you read back a few pages others have said this, too. They're not actively buying as much, it seems. Last month (late Feb.) I was not quoted for a brand new LV, a Chanel, and one other brand. They were all new. I got the same message you did and another canned response for the others "we cannot accept this item."


----------



## fpdsb

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Has anyone else recently experienced fashionphile declining to quote your Chanel bags? This started happening to me in March, even though I’m submitting Chanel bags that they previously quoted (in hopes of a higher number) and I’m still getting reasonable quotes on other brands.
> 
> This is the message I get: Thank you so much for your interest in selling with us. We will not be able to accept this item because our selection requirements were not met.


If they already have too many of the same bag that did not sell as fast as they wanted to, they will stop accepting them.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Yep you’re spot on. They just sent me a note saying the same thing. Maybe I can try again in a few months.




ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes. If you read back a few pages others have said this, too. They're not actively buying as much, it seems. Last month (late Feb.) I was not quoted for a brand new LV, a Chanel, and one other brand. They were all new. I got the same message you did and another canned response for the others "we cannot accept this item."





fpdsb said:


> If they already have too many of the same bag that did not sell as fast as they wanted to, they will stop accepting them.


----------



## Coach Superfan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you for the advice.  I did it. I went ahead and bought the lower one and the one that already shipped will go back. The difference came out to $878. I feel a bit bad I had to do this, but I'm shopping preloved for a few reasons and one is to get a good price.
> @nicole0612 I have noticed a slight reduction/normalization of prices the past few days, too, so perhaps they are trying to move items faster.


Don’t feel remotely bad. They’re still marking the list price up enough to make a profit. Good for you getting a deal on this legitimately and fairly! Good thing you were checking listings! Honestly sometimes their prices make no sense.


----------



## Coach Superfan

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Has anyone else recently experienced fashionphile declining to quote your Chanel bags? This started happening to me in March, even though I’m submitting Chanel bags that they previously quoted (in hopes of a higher number) and I’m still getting reasonable quotes on other brands.
> 
> This is the message I get: Thank you so much for your interest in selling with us. We will not be able to accept this item because our selection requirements were not met.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes. If you read back a few pages others have said this, too. They're not actively buying as much, it seems. Last month (late Feb.) I was not quoted for a brand new LV, a Chanel, and one other brand. They were all new. I got the same message you did and another canned response for the others "we cannot accept this item."


I’ve posted about this recently. I feel like this rejection is their basic canned response regardless of what the actual reason is. Just wait and resubmit again when there isn’t as much inventory. That is likely the most probable reason they rejected your submission.


----------



## DeryaHm

morphing_princess said:


> I tried sell two Hermes twillies with tags and boxes to fashionphile last week. Both are from the 2021 collections. But Fashionphile told me they cannot accept these. That’s super weird. Anyone has similar experiences?



Not twillies, but I had earrings worn once and with box/bag/receipt everything from pretty recently (maybe a month or so?). They accepted in person, then I got an email saying they were being rejected because of scratches (none that I knew of, I had worn them once, stored carefully. Then when they were actually returned, nicely with all packaging and materials, there was a card saying they'd been rejected for brand compliance inside. Mysterious. I'm not sure if this makes me trust them more as a buyer (occasional bag only, have never bought jewelry from them, don't plan to) or less re authenticity. They were authentic, purchased by me from H Madison, so no idea what the issue was. Buyout didn't seem high either so...


----------



## yellowbernie

Well my experience with them is on Mar 11th i submitted 5 items for quotes all lv items the largest the new odeon pm tote, it just didn’t work for me. On Mon march 14 they gave me quotes for all 5 items,  offering more for the odeon then I paid prior to price increase.  I mailed out the box on mar 16th, they received the box on mar 18th,  as of today mar 22nd i have been paid.  Never been this fast before.  So I’m pleased.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I received both my bags -- They were both rated excellent and included the same items, and they even used the same model picture for both. The lower priced one has just the slightest amount of creasing on the front, but they are both in excellent condition with no visible wear inside or out, no corner wear, no smells, basically the same. The higher priced one has a bit more structure overall, but honestly, nothing really to warrant that almost $900 difference imo. I guess to some people the few creases to the front would matter but the difference is so slight to me that I'm happily keeping the lower-cost one  I recently noticed that Rebag has started to price items exactly the same if they have similar wear - it makes sense to me that items that are identical would be priced the same.


----------



## Coach Superfan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I received both my bags -- They were both rated excellent and included the same items, and they even used the same model picture for both. The lower priced one has just the slightest amount of creasing on the front, but they are both in excellent condition with no visible wear inside or out, no corner wear, no smells, basically the same. The higher priced one has a bit more structure overall, but honestly, nothing really to warrant that almost $900 difference imo. I guess to some people the few creases to the front would matter but the difference is so slight to me that I'm happily keeping the lower-cost one  I recently noticed that Rebag has started to price items exactly the same if they have similar wear - it makes sense to me that items that are identical would be priced the same.
> 
> View attachment 5361876


Solid decision! Can’t believe the huge price difference.


----------



## MAGJES

rachelspendsmoney said:


> Has anyone else recently experienced fashionphile declining to quote your Chanel bags? This started happening to me in March, even though I’m submitting Chanel bags that they previously quoted (in hopes of a higher number) and I’m still getting reasonable quotes on other brands.
> 
> This is the message I get: Thank you so much for your interest in selling with us. We will not be able to accept this item because our selection requirements were not met.


hmmmm.....I just sent them Chanel pics last night so will update if they give a quote. I also sent LV pics and Celine Pics.


----------



## ijuscrushalot

So back in August they sent me a quote to buy out my Zippy Compact wallet(purchased in 2016) in mono for $350.. I forgot about it and didn’t take the offer.. my bad.. so I submitted it again yesterday and they said “no offer because the section requirements were not met” anyone know what that means?  I uploaded pictures of all angles of wallet,. Maybe they have cut back greatly on buying.. weird


----------



## caannie

ijuscrushalot said:


> So back in August they sent me a quote to buy out my Zippy Compact wallet(purchased in 2016) in mono for $350.. I forgot about it and didn’t take the offer.. my bad.. so I submitted it again yesterday and they said “no offer because the section requirements were not met” anyone know what that means?  I uploaded pictures of all angles of wallet,. Maybe they have cut back greatly on buying.. weird


Was that "section requirements" message something you got immediately or after waiting for a quote for a day or two? I submitted 4 LV items today that are older/hard to find so I'll let you know what happens. 

I noticed today they listed multiple new LV items that I assume they are getting straight from Neiman Marcus. I wonder if their partnership obliges them to sell off overstock from NM and that reduces the number of items they can buy from individuals.


----------



## ijuscrushalot

caannie said:


> Was that "section requirements" message something you got immediately or after waiting for a quote for a day or two? I submitted 4 LV items today that are older/hard to find so I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> I noticed today they listed multiple new LV items that I assume they are getting straight from Neiman Marcus. I wonder if their partnership obliges them to sell off overstock from NM and that reduces the number of items they can buy from individuals.


I checked my acct today and saw the status update saying no offer and then the comment regarding “selection requirements not met” I submitted ZCW just yesterday!  So that was fast if it’s the legit response and not just pending.. didn’t receive an email from them yet tho, which they sent last time ..


----------



## caannie

I got offers for my items, but they are roughly half of what was offered on similar items a few months ago. No thanks!


----------



## jyyanks

I think FP has been inundated with bags lately. The last few offers I received were embarrassingly low which is unusual. A friend of mine also submitted several H wallets and was told they weren’t accepting anymore.


----------



## caannie

jyyanks said:


> I think FP has been inundated with bags lately. The last few offers I received were embarrassingly low which is unusual. A friend of mine also submitted several H wallets and was told they weren’t accepting anymore.


 I think maybe it's a sign of economic problems people are having right now. When they get a glut of inventory it will become a buyer's market because prices will fall. And they definitely don't want prices to fall.


----------



## ijuscrushalot

caannie said:


> I think maybe it's a sign of economic problems people are having right now. When they get a glut of inventory it will become a buyer's market because prices will fall. And they definitely don't want prices to fall.


100 agree


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I received both my bags -- They were both rated excellent and included the same items, and they even used the same model picture for both. The lower priced one has just the slightest amount of creasing on the front, but they are both in excellent condition with no visible wear inside or out, no corner wear, no smells, basically the same. The higher priced one has a bit more structure overall, but honestly, nothing really to warrant that almost $900 difference imo. I guess to some people the few creases to the front would matter but the difference is so slight to me that I'm happily keeping the lower-cost one  I recently noticed that Rebag has started to price items exactly the same if they have similar wear - it makes sense to me that items that are identical would be priced the same.


Thank you for the update, great buy! Congrats! and I can see why one (the slight better condition) would listed higher, even if they are side by side as you pictured and with $900 difference, there are people would still chose the higher price one over the one with very slight signs of use, some people just extremely picky especially the first time buyers, people who buys frequently may over look very minor flaws.

in this case I would definately chose the less expensive one too


----------



## bergafer3

I bought a bag for the price that it costs boutiques. Something I swore I would never do but I didn’t think I was ever going to get my hands on one. A few days after I ordered the fashionphile one I was able to secure one from a boutique, I was so excited. But to my dismay the brand new one from the boutique, I guess the leather has changed because it wouldn’t sit up on its own. Its a backpack and it supposed to sit up and the new one folded up on itself. The fashionphile is in excellent condition and it’s leather is thicker and it’s more structure and it sets up by itself( it’s from 2021). I returned  the one to the boutique even though it’s hard to find because I couldn’t tolerate it folding up onto itself (if that makes sense) other said their backpacks did not do that but they didn’t buy one from this season. so I’m unsure if it’s this season‘s leather or if mine was defective. But The fashionphile one the chain is kinked. I kind of got it Unkinked but it’s still not right. I don’t know what to do, I hate that it cost as much for a brand new one and the chains are dysfunctional but it is made in France and structured. I have til April 5 to make a decision. I wish the caviar leather was textured/bumpy like the older models. What’s crazy is it’s 20% off what they originally had it listed for.


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

bergafer3 said:


> I bought a bag for the price that it costs boutiques. Something I swore I would never do but I didn’t think I was ever going to get my hands on one. A few days after I ordered the fashionphile one I was able to secure one from a boutique, I was so excited. But to my dismay the brand new one from the boutique, I guess the leather has changed because it wouldn’t sit up on its own. Its a backpack and it supposed to sit up and the new one folded up on itself. The fashionphile is in excellent condition and it’s leather is thicker and it’s more structure and it sets up by itself( it’s from 2021). I returned  the one to the boutique even though it’s hard to find because I couldn’t tolerate it folding up onto itself (if that makes sense) other said their backpacks did not do that but they didn’t buy one from this season. so I’m unsure if it’s this season‘s leather or if mine was defective. But The fashionphile one the chain is kinked. I kind of got it Unkinked but it’s still not right. I don’t know what to do, I hate that it cost as much for a brand new one and the chains are dysfunctional but it is made in France and structured. I have til April 5 to make a decision. I wish the caviar leather was textured/bumpy like the older models. What’s crazy is it’s 20% off what they originally had it listed for.


I can definitely relate. I’ve had better luck finding quality pieces from the preloved market and I’m happy to pay retail because you can see what’s available and return if there’s an issue. At the boutique, there’s usually no replacement if you don’t approve of the one offered to you. 

That said, only you can decide what’s acceptable and what’s not. Usually if some thing is driving me crazy in the first days of purchase, it will drive me crazy a few months later. So better to return and keep on hunting. Why don’t you wait until early April - trying it every day to see if the chains is still bothering you. If you’re still undecided, I recommend return.


----------



## onlyk

bergafer3 said:


> I bought a bag for the price that it costs boutiques. Something I swore I would never do but I didn’t think I was ever going to get my hands on one. A few days after I ordered the fashionphile one I was able to secure one from a boutique, I was so excited. But to my dismay the brand new one from the boutique, I guess the leather has changed because it wouldn’t sit up on its own. Its a backpack and it supposed to sit up and the new one folded up on itself. The fashionphile is in excellent condition and it’s leather is thicker and it’s more structure and it sets up by itself( it’s from 2021). I returned  the one to the boutique even though it’s hard to find because I couldn’t tolerate it folding up onto itself (if that makes sense) other said their backpacks did not do that but they didn’t buy one from this season. so I’m unsure if it’s this season‘s leather or if mine was defective. But The fashionphile one the chain is kinked. I kind of got it Unkinked but it’s still not right. I don’t know what to do, I hate that it cost as much for a brand new one and the chains are dysfunctional but it is made in France and structured. I have til April 5 to make a decision. I wish the caviar leather was textured/bumpy like the older models. What’s crazy is it’s 20% off what they originally had it listed for.


I assume it's a Chanel backpack which probably cost more than $5,500? I would not tolerate fundamentally flawed bag at that price point.


----------



## ainnieblabla

Their chanel is way too expensive


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ainnieblabla said:


> Their chanel is way too expensive


Ummm... did anyone see this???!!! I'm completely speechless. It has to be an error?


----------



## MAGJES

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ummm... did anyone see this???!!! I'm completely speechless. It has to be an error?
> 
> View attachment 5366775


wow. I would not be surprised if this is actually not an error. Have you seen their prices for Hermes B25s??  Just Crazy.


----------



## MAGJES

I received a couple of quotes this week.
One was more than expected.
One was AS expected!
One was less than expected. 
One was - we are not making an offers on these right now. What?
All over the place. 

Some of my offers expired so i am going to take different pictures and resubmit. Curious f they will be the same.


----------



## bergafer3

The pricing and what they deem new or excellent shocks me. I mainly just look for Chanel backpacks. One is so used from 2018 but has protective stickers which you can buy to put on, it listed as new.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> Does anyone know if this is normal for Chanel chain? I love this backpack but I think I need to her back


Looks like it was used, so normal for a used bag imo.


----------



## bergafer3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks like it was used, so normal for a used bag imo.


Thank you!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ummm... did anyone see this???!!! I'm completely speechless. It has to be an error?
> 
> View attachment 5366775


wondering who is desperate enough to buy it? Maybe FP just hold onto it to against inflation? or they accidently added extra "1" to the front? saw they had made such mistakes before.


----------



## Cocobeans12

Mrsassi said:


> I have bought few “new” Chanel and Gucci from them before. The items were probably displays at the store (NM) or people just returned them. They didn’t look like 100% new, I would say 99% in my case. But still, it was 100% authentic, I double checked.


Thanks! I'm in love with the LV bag. With that being said, I just purchased the Givenchy Antigona Medium in Night Blue. It has a couple of dings but not really noticeable unless you inspect with a magnifying glass like I did. It had the retail tags still attached. I've wanted this bag for about a year but I wanted it in a medium to dark blue and I also did not want to spend $2600. My 2nd used bag from Fashionphile and I'm very happy with both purchases. Most of my luxury bags were purchased at NM, Saks or Bergdorf except for my LVs which were purchased at the LV boutique in the Short Hills Mall in NJ. I asked a representative at Fashionphile where they get "new" bags from and they said only from regular people. No displays or in bulk from stores. Doesn't make much sense to me but...


----------



## bergafer3

They’re have a spring sale. But only on select items


----------



## MAGJES

I mailed two items to Fashionphile this week.
I have always used Fed Ex (closer to my home for drop off) but wanted to try UPS so I mailed one via UPS and one Via Fed Ex.

UPS:
#1 package dropped off at UPS Ground  - on 3/29 at 11:30am. (NC)
It arrived this morning 3/31 at 9:30 am (NJ)
Store Credit is already in my account - 2 days from drop off.

Fed Ex:
#2 package dropped of around 10am on 3/29 - same day as UPS
Package has not arrived yet.

I will be using UPS from now on.


----------



## caannie

MAGJES said:


> I mailed two items to Fashionphile this week.
> I have always used Fed Ex (closer to my home for drop off) but wanted to try UPS so I mailed one via UPS and one Via Fed Ex.
> 
> UPS:
> #1 package dropped off at UPS Ground  - on 3/29 at 11:30am. (NC)
> It arrived this morning 3/31 at 9:30 am (NJ)
> Store Credit is already in my account - 2 days from drop off.
> 
> Fed Ex:
> #2 package dropped of around 10am on 3/29 - same day as UPS
> Package has not arrived yet.
> 
> I will be using UPS from now on.


I'm in Alabama and had the same timetable as you with a package shipped UPS. It arrived today and my items are already checked in and funds are in my account (to be direct deposited in a day or two). Whenever I ship anything to Fashionphile or Yoogiscloset I always set up tracking notifications through UPS so I get delivery emails and emails about delays. I actually got an email that this package was delayed one day but it still arrived in record time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> They’re have a spring sale. But only on select items


I think it ends today, it's been going on for a week. The items were really good, too, not the normal, already discounted stuff. I bought one item, it was 1k so it qualified for $100 off.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I think it ends today, it's been going on for a week. The items were really good, too, not the normal, already discounted stuff. I bought one item, it was 1k so it qualified for $100 off.


That's great you were able to use the coupon, these coupon methods are too complicated to me... the ones I like to buy can't use the coupon, the ones can use coupon not attractive enough to me to pay even after the discount, was wasting my time looking through that pool of items can use coupons.

I ended up totally ignore the coupon. I had used their coupons before - the ones store wide percentage off or $$ off, much simplier


----------



## bergafer3

I have to decide by today on which one. I love that the black is made in France and the blue is bumpy caviar and cheaper.
But is the blue too trendy? I’m plan on having it forever. Thoughts


----------



## fashion16

Black is more classic. IMHO


----------



## bergafer3

fashion16 said:


> Black is more classic. IMHO


Thank you!


----------



## onlyk

bergafer3 said:


> I have to decide by today on which one. I love that the black is made in France and the blue is bumpy caviar and cheaper.
> But is the blue too trendy? I’m plan on having it forever. Thoughts


There is nothing forever haha.


----------



## onlyk

bergafer3 said:


> I have to decide by today on which one. I love that the black is made in France and the blue is bumpy caviar and cheaper.
> But is the blue too trendy? I’m plan on having it forever. Thoughts


Black holds the best resell value and more forgiving


----------



## bergafer3

onlyk said:


> Black holds the best resell value and more forgiving


That’s a great point, Thanks!


----------



## caannie

I'm a pragmatist. Which one was cheaper? Lol


----------



## bergafer3

caannie said:


> I'm a pragmatist. Which one was cheaper? Lol


Blue’s cheaper. It’s really pretty but smells a little musty. The black smells like leather.


----------



## caannie

bergafer3 said:


> Blue’s cheaper. It’s really pretty but smells a little musty. The black smells like leather.


I like the blue color better but smell is a deal breaker for me. Keep the black.


----------



## MAGJES

onlyk said:


> There is nothing forever haha.


lol. absolutely agree!


caannie said:


> I like the blue color better but smell is a deal breaker for me. Keep the black.


Totally love that blue one too.


----------



## bergafer3

So plot twist, something that bothered me about the black was that it seemed off, compared to the other one. The rivets are in different places slightly and the flap is shorter and square and I didn’t know if it was normal for those differences and it’s the new chip one. I was reading about people saying they would not buy one with the microchip because  it’s hard to authenticate so this morning I paid for an authentication for piece of mind and it came back inconclusive, something didn’t seem right. What would you guys do? If I contact them how they guarantee it is 100%
Do flap sizes change slightly season to season?


----------



## onlyk

bergafer3 said:


> So plot twist, something that bothered me about the black was that it seemed off, compared to the other one. The rivets are in different places slightly and the flap is shorter and square and I didn’t know if it was normal for those differences and it’s the new chip one. I was reading about people saying they would not buy one with the microchip because  it’s hard to authenticate so this morning I paid for an authentication for piece of mind and it came back inconclusive, something didn’t seem right. What would you guys do? If I contact them how they guarantee it is 100%
> Do flap sizes change slightly season to season?


Which site did you use for authenticate this Chanel? Chanel bags made in recent years and some other brands including Louis Vuitton‘s leather bags are more difficult to authenticate even in person, I even caught a few times items had been authenticate in person said authentic turned out to be super fake after examed again. I would pay someone else to help me authenticate as well if I’m not 100% sure. That being said, I normally would trust Fashionphil’s authentication besides you still have the option to return if hasn’t cut tag off or sell back if you had cut the tag off or sell it later with Fashionphil’s tag.


----------



## bergafer3

onlyk said:


> Which site did you use for authenticate this Chanel? Chanel bags made in recent years and some other brands including Louis Vuitton‘s leather bags are more difficult to authenticate even in person, I even caught a few times items had been authenticate in person said authentic turned out to be super fake after examed again. I would pay someone else to help me authenticate as well if I’m not 100% sure. That being said, I normally would trust Fashionphil’s authentication besides you still have the option to return if hasn’t cut tag off or sell back if you had cut the tag off or sell it later with Fashionphil’s tag.


Designer pawn. I’ve always trusted there authentication till now. I still trust them, I just now things can slip by. I’m really sad to return it, I love that it was made in France. I’ve only seen them on fashionphile being made in France. 
this sucks


----------



## bergafer3

Tomorrow is the last day for me to return the black one


----------



## 1LV

bergafer3 said:


> Tomorrow is the last day for me to return the black one


Maybe this will help. If I told you I had questions about a bag (rivets & flap) I had purchased from a consignment shop, and the authentication had come back inconclusive what would your advice to me be?

ETA - Better yet, what would you advise your best friend to do?  Or your sister?


----------



## 880

bergafer3 said:


> Tomorrow is the last day for me to return the black one





bergafer3 said:


> d it came back inconclusive, something didn’t seem right.


If it were me, I would return
mainly bc it would really bug me


----------



## bergafer3

Thank you guys, I’ll send it back tomorrow. It makes me wonder and nervous about there other ones like mine that say made in France. They have similar strap and chain kinks with shorter flaps. I guess I’m going to stick to older ones. I’m bummed I was riding on a high lol


----------



## 1LV

bergafer3 said:


> Thank you guys, I’ll send it back tomorrow. It makes me wonder and nervous about there other ones like mine that say made in France. They have similar strap and chain kinks with shorter flaps. I guess I’m going to stick to older ones. I’m bummed I was riding on a high lol


You will find one you can enjoy worry free.  Good luck and have fun searching!


----------



## onlyk

bergafer3 said:


> Designer pawn. I’ve always trusted there authentication till now. I still trust them, I just now things can slip by. I’m really sad to return it, I love that it was made in France. I’ve only seen them on fashionphile being made in France.
> this sucks


understood, but to the end it's just a bag and it is an expensive bag, you may want to ask yourself will it be OK if someday you decided to sell and can't sell it or say lose 2/3 of its value, if you are OK with that, then that's an easy decision.


----------



## kadya

Dang this is my first rejection ever from Fashionphile. I’ve literally never had an LV rejected from them lol. 
They do have 5 of the same color in stock but that doesn’t seem like a lot to me? They’re definitely getting pickier.


----------



## Gennas

kadya said:


> Dang this is my first rejection ever from Fashionphile. I’ve literally never had an LV rejected from them lol.
> They do have 5 of the same color in stock but that doesn’t seem like a lot to me? They’re definitely getting pickier.
> 
> View attachment 5377692


I had the same issue with a Givenchy Bag and Chanel!!!! I have never had a rejection from Fashiohphile. I called to see why and they said they have too many at this time.


----------



## snibor

kadya said:


> Dang this is my first rejection ever from Fashionphile. I’ve literally never had an LV rejected from them lol.
> They do have 5 of the same color in stock but that doesn’t seem like a lot to me? They’re definitely getting pickier.
> 
> View attachment 5377692


You can try again at another time. I had an item rejected then later accepted.


----------



## onlyk

kadya said:


> Dang this is my first rejection ever from Fashionphile. I’ve literally never had an LV rejected from them lol.
> They do have 5 of the same color in stock but that doesn’t seem like a lot to me? They’re definitely getting pickier.
> 
> View attachment 5377692


a wild guess, the leather version doesn’t sell well and they don’t want to give you an insulting low quote since you are an experienced seller you probably get quotes from other consignments too then make no sense to give you a very low quote knowing you won’t take it

if was me, Id sell it to the highest bidder if really need money now, or hold onto it and keep it in the market selling till you get the price worth it, LV is working towards leather bags to compete with Hermes Chanel, it will take time, but I think it will get there


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kadya said:


> Dang this is my first rejection ever from Fashionphile. I’ve literally never had an LV rejected from them lol.
> They do have 5 of the same color in stock but that doesn’t seem like a lot to me? They’re definitely getting pickier.
> 
> View attachment 5377692


TFS your experience! I've had a few rejected recently and they were new. Times are tough economically, I think sales have slowed for FP and they're just not taking on as much inventory. Try again in a few months or see what another company says.


----------



## caannie

Too much supply and not enough demand. This would normally make prices fall, but they've probably already invested too much in what they have.


----------



## vastare

I had sent several clear pictures of my 15 year old Chanel Jumbo flap in immaculate condition and the authenticity card, original dust bag care card etc. I sent them pictures of corners, hardware , inside every detailed photo. Its a single flap caviar leather SHW. After a week they wrote to me that they cannot accept my bag. I was shocked. They did not even give a low ball offer. I even have the repair receipt where I fixed the leather strap intertwined into metal had come undone. It was from Chanel boutique. Anyone has any idea why they rejected it? They did not give a reason why but just said "Sorry, we cannot accept this Chanel" It is the model or they doubt authenticity" Said  "this Chanel" Just curious......


----------



## bergafer3

vastare said:


> I had sent several clear pictures of my 15 year old Chanel Jumbo flap in immaculate condition and the authenticity card, original dust bag care card etc. I sent them pictures of corners, hardware , inside every detailed photo. Its a single flap caviar leather SHW. After a week they wrote to me that they cannot accept my bag. I was shocked. They did not even give a low ball offer. I even have the repair receipt where I fixed the leather strap intertwined into metal had come undone. It was from Chanel boutique. Anyone has any idea why they rejected it? They did not give a reason why but just said "Sorry, we cannot accept this Chanel" It is the model or they doubt authenticity" Said  "this Chanel" Just curious......


I read in a thread that it’s because they have too much stock and sales have slowed. 
I wonder if this will make them have a sale soon since they’re sitting on so much stock that’s not moving.


----------



## MAGJES

Same here……Received my first rejection.
New LV item too. I think they have too many right now.


----------



## onlyk

I have seen FP has posted some bags at low prices lately, so maybe it's a good time to buy but not a great time to sell. I was drooling over some bags they posted, such as a couple of brand new Totally monogram tote at $1,100; brand new Milla MM PM in black leather GHW at $2,100, today saw a like new 2021 Capucines BB for $2,500, gulp gulp...


----------



## nicole0612

When Fashionphile gives a quote for consignment, is that the price they will pay out when it sells (assuming no discounts) or is that the price they will list it at on the website (so need to subtract 30% for the 1st 3k etc from the number they give)? Thanks.


----------



## caannie

To rebuild a bit that was lost last night:

Someone commented that Fashionphile's  buyback program may be affecting their ability to buy items from others because they are obligated to honor those buyback quotes first. Which I completely agree with.

I posted that I had received a wallet from them described as "excellent" but clearly they hadn't cleaned it and I found an LV padlock key buried deep in one of the pockets. I feel they don't clean their items anymore before they resell them. Also I believe their excellent rating is now closer to very good, and they're very good rating is closer to very used.


----------



## caannie

nicole0612 said:


> When Fashionphile gives a quote for consignment, is that the price they will pay out when it sells (assuming no discounts) or is that the price they will list it at on the website (so need to subtract 30% for the 1st 3k etc from the number they give)? Thanks.


I'm not sure because I haven't done their consignment in a long time. I normally just take a buyout at this point. I believe the amount they quote you is what you will get after they sell the item assuming no discounts.


----------



## LemonDrop

They turned down my 2 LV items very quickly yesterday. It is the quickest quote I have ever received. Almost as if it was automatic.


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> They turned down my 2 LV items very quickly yesterday. It is the quickest quote I have ever received. Almost as if it was automatic.


That's strange, were they well worn?


----------



## nicole0612

caannie said:


> I'm not sure because I haven't done their consignment in a long time. I normally just take a buyout at this point. I believe the amount they quote you is what you will get after they sell the item assuming no discounts.


Thank you, I submitted some items and all came back with buyout quotes, but a pair of Tiffany platinum diamond earrings came with a consignment quote only, so I was not sure how to interpret the quote.


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, I submitted some items and all came back with buyout quotes, but a pair of Tiffany platinum diamond earrings came with a consignment quote only, so I was not sure how to interpret the quote.


Possibly they don't want to out of big chunk of money for a possible slow sale


----------



## caannie

onlyk said:


> That's strange, were they well worn?


Or brand new and they have too many.


onlyk said:


> Possibly they don't want to out of big chunk of money for a possible slow sale


 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> Possibly they don't want to out of big chunk of money for a possible slow sale


I don’t mind the consignment quote, I just wanted to know if the quote is what they will list it for or if it is for my portion of the sale if it sells at full price. 30% difference is a lot.


----------



## onlyk

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t mind the consignment quote, I just wanted to know if the quote is what they will list it for or if it is for my portion of the sale if it sells at full price. 30% difference is a lot.








						Fashionphile Support
					






					help.fashionphile.com
				



and you always can give them a call to verify


----------



## nicole0612

onlyk said:


> Fashionphile Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you always can give them a call to verify


Thank you, I read through it last night, but I can’t find where it explicitly states if the amount given for the consignment quote is before or after the consignment fee. In the past I would’ve given them a call, but for the past year or so I tend to wait on hold for an hour or so and then it just hangs up on me. I can always try again, I’ll let you know if I get through.


----------



## nicole0612

Update! I’m shocked, they answered the phone! The consignment estimate given is the seller’s portion of the sale.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does Fashionphile offer discount codes or do any type of specials?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tua said:


> Does Fashionphile offer discount codes or do any type of specials?


Often. You have to watch the website or their Instagram, that's where they post. It seems to happen close to holidays--Mother's Day might mean a sale is coming and Memorial Day for sure.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Often. You have to watch the website or their Instagram, that's where they post. It seems to happen close to holidays--Mother's Day might mean a sale is coming and Memorial Day for sure.


TY I would like to purchase few Pre loved jewelry like Tiffany and Cartier w all these price increases I think I’m getting a bettter deal from Fashionphile then the boutiques lol


----------



## caannie

I submitted 6 items for quotes this weekend. Already got quotes back on 5 of them, all Gucci. And the quotes were all reasonable. The one holdout is an LV item. But the Gucci people are efficient!


----------



## Coach Superfan

tua said:


> TY I would like to purchase few Pre loved jewelry like Tiffany and Cartier w all these price increases I think I’m getting a bettter deal from Fashionphile then the boutiques lol



Keep an eye on the list prices and what they sell for, how long it takes to sell, etc. Not sure what you're looking for, but I've casually watched a few Cartier love bracelets and have noticed that the used condition is only a few hundred dollars less than new from the boutique. And these tend to sell fast if it's a popular size. Once you've stalked their website long enough you'll get an idea for what's priced well or too high for a given item.  I stalk FP like it's my second job lol


----------



## Sourisbrune

Are Birkin bags and Kelly bags lessening in volume on FP? All bags, I suppose. 
I used to go through 10-12 pages of newly added bags a day—now it’s more like 5-7. Have the chips in Chanel bags and Hermes minding the resale sights made a difference? Are people afraid to sell? Are they more careful purchasing what they like, not just purchasing to make a profit?


----------



## Coach Superfan

Sourisbrune said:


> Are Birkin bags and Kelly bags lessening in volume on FP? All bags, I suppose.
> I used to go through 10-12 pages of newly added bags a day—now it’s more like 5-7. Have the chips in Chanel bags and Hermes minding the resale sights made a difference? Are people afraid to sell? Are they more careful purchasing what they like, not just purchasing to make a profit?



I can't speak to Hermes, but I've been surprised by how many of the newer Chanel bags with the chips show up in new condition on FP. Also, Chanel has made several changes to purchase frequency so that might affect the volume that are sold to FP. Of course with many of the brands FP sells, the items that are new/like new/excellent are inflated higher than retail. FP may also batch list new items by brand because some days there are a few newer (insert brand here) and other days there are hundreds of new items. This is just my hypothesis.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I know Nordstrom used to sell to FP the Chanel bags that didn’t sell on the floor. When NM partnered with FP, they did the same. I wonder if FP buys a few new bags from department store boutiques to pad their profit margin.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Sourisbrune said:


> I know Nordstrom used to sell to FP the Chanel bags that didn’t sell on the floor. When NM partnered with FP, they did the same. I wonder if FP buys a few new bags from department store boutiques to pad their profit margin.



I suspected as much and always wondered. I'm curious about the logistics as to how FP would actually buy the bags since there are limitations... but maybe that is just on the classics? I can't see how buying the new bags would pad their profit margin since it seems like FP jacks up their prices regardless.


----------



## onlyk

Sourisbrune said:


> Are Birkin bags and Kelly bags lessening in volume on FP? All bags, I suppose.
> I used to go through 10-12 pages of newly added bags a day—now it’s more like 5-7. Have the chips in Chanel bags and Hermes minding the resale sights made a difference? Are people afraid to sell? Are they more careful purchasing what they like, not just purchasing to make a profit?


I don t know others but as long as fashionfile not paying me good price on my items I will not be able to buy more birkins from them, chip or not doesn’t bother me, if any fakes can go through fashionfile it will be accepted by others too, not saying there are fakes went through, the bottom line, I need to be able to sell before I can buy these high ticket items.


----------



## caannie

They've really been on the ball this week! I sent two buy back items via UPS on Monday. They arrived in New Jersey on Wednesday, and were checked in and credits added to my account the same day! The payments were initiated today so they should be in the bank tomorrow. Five days from shipment to money in my hand. That's got to be a new record. I sent a box with three more things on Tuesday, it was checked in today and the credits are already in my account for those items. They have really stepped it up!


----------



## Gennas

caannie said:


> They've really been on the ball this week! I sent two buy back items via UPS on Monday. They arrived in New Jersey on Wednesday, and were checked in and credits added to my account the same day! The payments were initiated today so they should be in the bank tomorrow. Five days from shipment to money in my hand. That's got to be a new record. I sent a box with three more things on Tuesday, it was checked in today and the credits are already in my account for those items. They have really stepped it up!


What items to you sell to them?handbags? What brand?


----------



## caannie

Gennas said:


> What items to you sell to them?handbags? What brand?


Mostly Gucci handbags and wallets. I have one LV wallet on the way. The quote time was slower for LV.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sourisbrune said:


> I know Nordstrom used to sell to FP the Chanel bags that didn’t sell on the floor. When NM partnered with FP, they did the same. I wonder if FP buys a few new bags from department store boutiques to pad their profit margin.


I listen to their interviews a lot and the CEO Sarah Davis did say they have staff that shops in the stores and boutiques to purchase items, but they are purchasing the new/hot models so the company can look over those items and see what changes are being made to bags, leathers, etc. It was about the time LV started using microchips when she spoke about it--she said they buy newer bags to look over and use for trainings and to inspect for brand changes. Obviously any bag they purchase can then be resold for whatever they like. It makes sense they have to make purchases at times to look over items--they might not have seen a new-to-market bag before it reaches them so they need to make purchases at times.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Has anyone paid for a Reserve item with Amex gift cards?  I tried to do it online but it would not go through, I guess I have to call?  They are closed.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Coach Superfan said:


> Keep an eye on the list prices and what they sell for, how long it takes to sell, etc. Not sure what you're looking for, but I've casually watched a few Cartier love bracelets and have noticed that the used condition is only a few hundred dollars less than new from the boutique. And these tend to sell fast if it's a popular size. Once you've stalked their website long enough you'll get an idea for what's priced well or too high for a given item.  I stalk FP like it's my second job lol


TY for the tip I’m stalking for few Cartier pieces( WG cross, LM Diamant leger necklace, panther necklace, Watch) and Tiffany YG Victoria key


----------



## onlyk

Coach Superfan said:


> I can't speak to Hermes, but I've been surprised by how many of the newer Chanel bags with the chips show up in new condition on FP. Also, Chanel has made several changes to purchase frequency so that might affect the volume that are sold to FP. Of course with many of the brands FP sells, the items that are new/like new/excellent are inflated higher than retail. FP may also batch list new items by brand because some days there are a few newer (insert brand here) and other days there are hundreds of new items. This is just my hypothesis.


So true, many new chip system Chanel bags and some at a great price, if you are not too specific about colors and leather type, such as the day before I saw a brand new chip lambskin Chanel medium double flap for $4,995, men, I was so close to buy, but, I already have one in black what I'm going to do with this red or say brown one? and after tax, make it impossible to sell to make enough profit for such big chunk of money invest.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Does anyone else wish FP customer service was open six days a week? There’ve been times I’ve seen an item posted late on a Friday or over the weekend and have had questions before clicking the ’Buy’ button.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sourisbrune said:


> Does anyone else wish FP customer service was open six days a week? There’ve been times I’ve seen an item posted late on a Friday or over the weekend and have had questions before clicking the ’Buy’ button.


They used to be open on Saturday... I guess that's not true anymore?


----------



## caannie

Anyone have something that was supposed to be delivered by UPS to Moonachie, New Jersey yesterday? I had two items I was shipping to Fashionphile and the package showed out for delivery all day yesterday but was never delivered. Now today it says preparing for delivery but it's not on a delivery truck and it's not out for delivery. When I look at the history it says "processing" in Secaucus, NJ. I assume this is UPS's way of pretending that it's still going to be delivered in a reasonable time, since they can't update the status to say "We screwed up and didn't deliver yesterday." I'm just hoping it was an entire truck of stuff and not just my item.


----------



## caannie

My package with my two items I'm selling to Fashionphile has been stuck at UPS in Secaucus, NJ for 3 days now with no movement. Fortunately, Fashionphile has a dedicated Claims department for lost packages and I have already heard back from them and provided them with the drop off receipt. I'm hoping their inquiry shakes my package loose. The value is $850 so it's not a huge package, but more than I'd like to lose.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> My package with my two items I'm selling to Fashionphile has been stuck at UPS in Secaucus, NJ for 3 days now with no movement. Fortunately, Fashionphile has a dedicated Claims department for lost packages and I have already heard back from them and provided them with the drop off receipt. I'm hoping their inquiry shakes my package loose. The value is $850 so it's not a huge package, but more than I'd like to lose.


Did you call UPS, too? Usually they can see more on their computers than we can with basic online tracking. I hope the items show up!


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did you call UPS, too? Usually they can see more on their computers than we can with basic online tracking. I hope the items show up!


The label is from Fashionphile, so they are the customer, not me. As such, they won't provide me anything additional. Fashionphile has to be the one to file a claim with UPS.


----------



## Annawakes

I noticed they’ve been having some little sales here and there ($200 off, $500 off Hermes), like we predicted.  Problem is, $500 off a five-figure bag is still too much $$$


----------



## morejunkny

I dropped off my return at UPS yesterday at 2pm (using their prepaid label). UPS tracking shows it was delivered to NJ this morning, and I see the item I sent back is already relisted on their website! In my FP account, though, it says that UPS hasn’t updated status yet. I am curious how long it will take for my credit card to be refunded. I do have my eye on something else…


----------



## BagLadyT

bergafer3 said:


> Thank you guys, I’ll send it back tomorrow. It makes me wonder and nervous about there other ones like mine that say made in France. They have similar strap and chain kinks with shorter flaps. I guess I’m going to stick to older ones. I’m bummed I was riding on a high lol



I hope you are happy w the blue caviar! I have to say I have never felt the need for a Chanel backpack until I saw the pic you posted, lol!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Just wanted to share a recent experience submitting a bag for a quote as a caution to others who may be submitting an item for a quote without the "full set":

I submitted my brand new MyABC Lady Dior that I purchased back in 2020 and haven't used. When I was taking the photos and creating the listing, I couldn't find the strap. So, I wrote in the description that the bag was brand new, but only comes with the dustbag, box and authenticity card. (The strap was obviously not in any of the photos, though I did not explicitly say "does not come with strap").

I received the quote and had sat on it for a few weeks until I found the strap hanging in my closet (now I remember why... I didn't want it to wrinkle so I hung it up). So I called them and asked for an updated quote now that it will include the strap, and they told me the quote was for the bag with the strap included, and that if I sent in the bag without the strap, they would adjust the quote accordingly.

I'm glad I didn't accept the quote a couple weeks ago and send it in without the strap. So, I'd caution anyone who is selling an item without all the pieces included to be very explicit about what is/is not going to be shipped, and would suggest calling customer service before shipping to confirm your quote is for the items you'll actually be shipping.

On another note, the customer service specialist said that they don't take dustbags and boxes into consideration when creating quotes. That doesn't seem right to me, but figured I would share as that is what I was told.

ETA - I'm a big FP fan, and have sold and purchased there several times. This was the most disappointing experience I've had with them but overall I think they are a very reputable company to work with.


----------



## jfrijole778

Question for you all - is the dust bag you receive with your item the one that was original to the item (if it is included in the listing)? For example, I just made my first purchase from FP and my item came with an LV dust bag, but the dust bag is the one with the brown text as opposed to the navy text and so I think the dust bag is a bit older than my item. Hope this question makes sense!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

jfrijole778 said:


> Question for you all - is the dust bag you receive with your item the one that was original to the item (if it is included in the listing)? For example, I just made my first purchase from FP and my item came with an LV dust bag, but the dust bag is the one with the brown text as opposed to the navy text and so I think the dust bag is a bit older than my item. Hope this question makes sense!


It should be the one the person sent in with it. If the seller is like me, they have a pile of dustbags and just grab whichever one fits.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jfrijole778 said:


> Question for you all - is the dust bag you receive with your item the one that was original to the item (if it is included in the listing)? For example, I just made my first purchase from FP and my item came with an LV dust bag, but the dust bag is the one with the brown text as opposed to the navy text and so I think the dust bag is a bit older than my item. Hope this question makes sense!


Sometimes. I think FP gives you what was sent in, but perhaps the owner didn't match it correctly. I've received newer items with older dustbags and also vintage items with the newer version dustbags. The dustbag doesn't matter (according to FP). They place no emphasis on having original boxes or dustbags but only worry over authenticity of the actual item.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Sometimes. I think FP gives you what was sent in, but perhaps the owner didn't match it correctly. I've received newer items with older dustbags and also vintage items with the newer version dustbags. The dustbag doesn't matter (according to FP). They place no emphasis on having original boxes or dustbags but only worry over authenticity of the actual item.


I always think when you're selling them an item it's also nice to include the original dust bag and box if you have them. It makes a fairly new item look even newer. If it's true that Fashionphile doesn't care about dust bags and boxes they won't be getting any more of mine. I have plenty of their (FP's) dust bags I can use to send things in. I will say when I'm buying something having the original dust bag and box does make it a bit more appealing to me, especially if it's a Gucci item with a really pretty box!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I always think when you're selling them an item it's also nice to include the original dust bag and box if you have them. It makes a fairly new item look even newer. If it's true that Fashionphile doesn't care about dust bags and boxes they won't be getting any more of mine. I have plenty of their (FP's) dust bags I can use to send things in. I will say when I'm buying something having the original dust bag and box does make it a bit more appealing to me, especially if it's a Gucci item with a really pretty box!


They've said it a lot--dustbags and boxes don't add any value and aren't authenticated, so they don't care if you send it or not. I've made huge efforts to send in giant LV boxes with items I've sold and when I realized they don't care (or add any $ value) I don't care anymore either -- even in the boutiques I take it without a box. If I have everything I try to send it, but it doesn't bother me to not include it either. Sometimes the boxes are just too big and finding a shipping box big enough is a pain. The FP dustbags are actually nicer than some designer brands -- fairly thick and a nice fat drawstring!


----------



## Sourisbrune

ItsPurseonal said:


> Just wanted to share a recent experience submitting a bag for a quote as a caution to others who may be submitting an item for a quote without the "full set":
> 
> I submitted my brand new MyABC Lady Dior that I purchased back in 2020 and haven't used. When I was taking the photos and creating the listing, I couldn't find the strap. So, I wrote in the description that the bag was brand new, but only comes with the dustbag, box and authenticity card. (The strap was obviously not in any of the photos, though I did not explicitly say "does not come with strap").
> 
> I received the quote and had sat on it for a few weeks until I found the strap hanging in my closet (now I remember why... I didn't want it to wrinkle so I hung it up). So I called them and asked for an updated quote now that it will include the strap, and they told me the quote was for the bag with the strap included, and that if I sent in the bag without the strap, they would adjust the quote accordingly.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't accept the quote a couple weeks ago and send it in without the strap. So, I'd caution anyone who is selling an item without all the pieces included to be very explicit about what is/is not going to be shipped, and would suggest calling customer service before shipping to confirm your quote is for the items you'll actually be shipping.
> 
> On another note, the customer service specialist said that they don't take dustbags and boxes into consideration when creating quotes. That doesn't seem right to me, but figured I would share as that is what I was told.
> 
> ETA - I'm a big FP fan, and have sold and purchased there several times. This was the most disappointing experience I've had with them but overall I think they are a very reputable company to work with.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> They've said it a lot--dustbags and boxes don't add any value and aren't authenticated, so they don't care if you send it or not. I've made huge efforts to send in giant LV boxes with items I've sold and when I realized they don't care (or add any $ value) I don't care anymore either -- even in the boutiques I take it without a box. If I have everything I try to send it, but it doesn't bother me to not include it either. Sometimes the boxes are just too big and finding a shipping box big enough is a pain. The FP dustbags are actually nicer than some designer brands -- fairly thick and a nice fat drawstring!


Most FP prices are exceeding retail prices. IMO those items should include the original dust bags. I received a bag without a Chanel dust bag, though the description mentioned a dust bag was included. I called FP and the CS person said, “Did you get a FP dust bag?” I said, “Yes.” And they replied, “Then you got a dust bag with it.” If you ask me, that was deceiving advertising, and kind of tacky.


----------



## lara0112

caannie said:


> They've really been on the ball this week! I sent two buy back items via UPS on Monday. They arrived in New Jersey on Wednesday, and were checked in and credits added to my account the same day! The payments were initiated today so they should be in the bank tomorrow. Five days from shipment to money in my hand. That's got to be a new record. I sent a box with three more things on Tuesday, it was checked in today and the credits are already in my account for those items. They have really stepped it up!


can't say the same for Carlsbad - they received a buy back on Friday and until now not even checked in. I don't trust the Moonachie outlet because last year I sent in 3 high value items and they lost them for 4 weeks on their site....
I called them because I am super concerned now with the possibility of them losing the package again... so it can take up to 4 business days for the item to be checked in ... I usually use their chat function but they haven't been active there for days now. 

I just can't deal with them anymore - I tried MyGemma the other day and literally received 30 mins after delivery that my items have been delivered, and a final quote response within a few hours. Probably a smaller outfit but still, Fashionphile used to be so good. Such a shame, I literally have pages of transactions with them (buying and selling).


----------



## caannie

lara0112 said:


> can't say the same for Carlsbad - they received a buy back on Friday and until now not even checked in. I don't trust the Moonachie outlet because last year I sent in 3 high value items and they lost them for 4 weeks on their site....
> I called them because I am super concerned now with the possibility of them losing the package again... so it can take up to 4 business days for the item to be checked in ... I usually use their chat function but they haven't been active there for days now.
> 
> I just can't deal with them anymore - I tried MyGemma the other day and literally received 30 mins after delivery that my items have been delivered, and a final quote response within a few hours. Probably a smaller outfit but still, Fashionphile used to be so good. Such a shame, I literally have pages of transactions with them (buying and selling).


I'm sorry that you're having issues with them. I spoke too soon posting that and I jinxed myself. I sent them two more items in a box that UPS lost and now I have to wait for the claim to go through the system for me to (hopefully) get my payout.

In the meantime, and this is CRAZY, I just got a call from a lady in Maryland. I thought it was going to be a telemarketer but it turns out it's a lady who ordered an LV pouch from Fashionphile. But instead of her getting her pouch she got a wallet that I ordered on Sunday complete with my receipt, phone number and everything. She called Fashionphile to ask them what to do about the package that was meant for me coming to her. Then she called me as a courtesy to let me know that she has my wallet and they're having her send it back to them. In the meantime I may be getting an LV pouch in the mail that was meant to go to her. But I'm farther away so it's going to take a couple more days! I get that mix-ups can happen, and it's easy enough to put the wrong label on a package. I guess on the bright side at least they were comparably priced items. I would be super freaked out if I ordered a diamond ring and got a makeup pouch.


----------



## caannie

Update: I called Fashionphile and let them know that my item had been switched with someone else's and I knew I was about to  get someone else's package. To her credit, the lady I was speaking with was able to immediately iron out the situation. She emailed me an overnight return label for the package when it arrives here. She also promised me when they received my wallet back from the lady in Maryland they would overnight it to me. And they gave me a $75 gift card.


----------



## Baglvr22

I have been buying and selling with Fashionphile since 2015. I have bought several items from them and sold over $15,000 in merchandise to them over the years. I have never had a problem with anything I have sold to them until yesterday. I sent in 2 Gucci bags to sell. I received an email from them saying that one of the bags a Gucci Babouska clutch they are saying is not authentic. In a follow up email I received from their authentication department they said that they noted inconsistencies with the hardware used, as well as incorrect font style, and designer id. Therefore they are saying the bag is not authentic. I called customer service since I have never had this happen before. They informed me that I now have a selling ban on my account because of this.

I purchased the bag from a reputable seller on Etsy. She has all 5 star reviews and sells only Gucci items. She had a certificate of authenticity from an online authenticator. Fashionphile charged me $75 and is now banning me from ever selling again. I would never willing sell something that was not authentic. I am so upset that this has happened. I have sold them over $15,000 in authentic merchandise over the last several years. Some really nice pieces. I then have this one issue where I legitimately believed the bag to be authentic and they are banning me. I asked them to look at my account history and all that i have bought and sold to them in the past and to reconsider the ban. I have not heard anything back from them yet on this. Now though I'm not sure I really want to sell to them again after this.

I went back to seller who says she only sells authentic items and that authenticator service confirmed the bag to be authentic. She will not do any refund/return for me. I contacted the authenticating company and they stand by that the bag is authentic.

I am at a loss of what to do. I cannot get a refund from the seller. My only other option is to go to Paypal to dispute the charge to get my money back. I am wondering if I should use another authentication service and also have it authenticated here on the PF as well. I looked online and some people have had similar experiences where they know the bag is real, they even purchased it directly from the actual store and Fashionphile still said it was not authentic and charged them the $75.

The authentication Department at Fashionphile responded to one of my emails asking for the payment receipt for the bag. They said they would consider refunding the $75 if I could show I purchased from a reputable seller. I sent over my online payment receipt, as well as the pictures from the listing, and the certificate of authenticity.

I am so upset that this has happened. I want to get my money back if the bag is not real but is there a chance that Fashionphile is wrong and my bag is indeed authentic?

Can anyone offer me some advice on what to do? I am waiting for Fashionphile to send me the bag back. I just got the return email confirmation with the tracking number. I paid them the $75. I don't know if they will refund me it or not and they have not answered me on the ban. I understand as a company their position with fake items (if they are fake) but this is the only time I have ever had in issue in 7 years and over $15k in merchandise sold.

I am at a loss as to what to do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## caannie

Baglvr22 said:


> I have been buying and selling with Fashionphile since 2015. I have bought several items from them and sold over $15,000 in merchandise to them over the years. I have never had a problem with anything I have sold to them until yesterday. I sent in 2 Gucci bags to sell. I received an email from them saying that one of the bags a Gucci Babouska clutch they are saying is not authentic. In a follow up email I received from their authentication department they said that they noted inconsistencies with the hardware used, as well as incorrect font style, and designer id. Therefore they are saying the bag is not authentic. I called customer service since I have never had this happen before. They informed me that I now have a selling ban on my account because of this.
> 
> I purchased the bag from a reputable seller on Etsy. She has all 5 star reviews and sells only Gucci items. She had a certificate of authenticity from an online authenticator. Fashionphile charged me $75 and is now banning me from ever selling again. I would never willing sell something that was not authentic. I am so upset that this has happened. I have sold them over $15,000 in authentic merchandise over the last several years. Some really nice pieces. I then have this one issue where I legitimately believed the bag to be authentic and they are banning me. I asked them to look at my account history and all that i have bought and sold to them in the past and to reconsider the ban. I have not heard anything back from them yet on this. Now though I'm not sure I really want to sell to them again after this.
> 
> I went back to seller who says she only sells authentic items and that authenticator service confirmed the bag to be authentic. She will not do any refund/return for me. I contacted the authenticating company and they stand by that the bag is authentic.
> 
> I am at a loss of what to do. I cannot get a refund from the seller. My only other option is to go to Paypal to dispute the charge to get my money back. I am wondering if I should use another authentication service and also have it authenticated here on the PF as well. I looked online and some people have had similar experiences where they know the bag is real, they even purchased it directly from the actual store and Fashionphile still said it was not authentic and charged them the $75.
> 
> The authentication Department at Fashionphile responded to one of my emails asking for the payment receipt for the bag. They said they would consider refunding the $75 if I could show I purchased from a reputable seller. I sent over my online payment receipt, as well as the pictures from the listing, and the certificate of authenticity.
> 
> I am so upset that this has happened. I want to get my money back if the bag is not real but is there a chance that Fashionphile is wrong and my bag is indeed authentic?
> 
> Can anyone offer me some advice on what to do? I am waiting for Fashionphile to send me the bag back. I just got the return email confirmation with the tracking number. I paid them the $75. I don't know if they will refund me it or not and they have not answered me on the ban. I understand as a company their position with fake items (if they are fake) but this is the only time I have ever had in issue in 7 years and over $15k in merchandise sold.
> 
> I am at a loss as to what to do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


There's a specific email address you should write to if you want your ban reversed. I haven't been able to find it, but you can call customer service and ask them what email you should write to. As this is the first time you've sent something that they determined was not authentic you should be able to get reinstated. You may also be able to get your $75 back, if they can be convinced to call it "inconsistencies with brand compliance" rather than not authentic. Make sure and put in your email your long time sales and customer history. I know you're probably having second thoughts about doing business with them, and I totally understand that.


----------



## lara0112

very sorry to say that I have found myself in a similar situation - my total sales is quite a high number and most of that was invested back into them (insane, when you think about it). However, I understand where they are coming from: any potential for a fake can harm their reputation. I would have hoped that the ratio authentic vs questionable (from their end) (132 to 1) is indicative enough of my account, but it is their business in the end. It limits my engagement to their refresh program if I want to 'sell' to them - which is fine.

You could also try Yoogis or mygemma - they gave me roughly equal quotes on items , mygemma slightly better than Yoogis. I also bought from them, so they offer the same 10% as FP on store credit and have also the refresh program in place.


----------



## lara0112

just to add: I had an item submitted for a quote (to them) which I registered too late for the refresh program (1 year had passed) - a lot of back and forth but in the end they accepted that item, but I don't think they reinstated my account in general. probably just as well.


----------



## Baglvr22

caannie said:


> There's a specific email address you should write to if you want your ban reversed. I haven't been able to find it, but you can call customer service and ask them what email you should write to. As this is the first time you've sent something that they determined was not authentic you should be able to get reinstated. You may also be able to get your $75 back, if they can be convinced to call it "inconsistencies with brand compliance" rather than not authentic. Make sure and put in your email your long time sales and customer history. I know you're probably having second thoughts about doing business with them, and I totally understand that.



Customer service gave me the authentication email address where she said to explain my situation and request that they review my account history and reverse the ban. I did put in the email my history with them as not just a buyer but a seller. I was told to wait 1-2 days when I checked this morning with customer service. I have a specific person assigned to me. I am concerned though because I just talked to someone who tried to sell a bag recently they bought directly from the boutique to FP and they would not buy as they said it was not authentic and the same reason was given as mine. She did not get a ban but said she has a six figure consignment history with them so that might be why. I am just completely frustrated with this.


----------



## Baglvr22

lara0112 said:


> very sorry to say that I have found myself in a similar situation - my total sales is quite a high number and most of that was invested back into them (insane, when you think about it). However, I understand where they are coming from: any potential for a fake can harm their reputation. I would have hoped that the ratio authentic vs questionable (from their end) (132 to 1) is indicative enough of my account, but it is their business in the end. It limits my engagement to their refresh program if I want to 'sell' to them - which is fine.
> 
> You could also try Yoogis or mygemma - they gave me roughly equal quotes on items , mygemma slightly better than Yoogis. I also bought from them, so they offer the same 10% as FP on store credit and have also the refresh program in place.



I just talked to someone else who had the same thing happen and the same reason given. She bought her bag directly from the boutique. How is that even possible! It was bought from the store and FP stills says it is not authentic. My ratio is not that high it is around 75. But still 75 sales no issues and one problem on their end. I would think that 132 sales would warrant them to remove the ban. So you can no longer sell to them? What happened with the bag you tried to sell them?  Were you able to sell if somewhere else? What is the refresh program? Is that to sell back items you already purchased from them? After this I don't know if want to give them my items/business anymore. I will just try the sites you suggested or sell them on my own. I just very upset and frustrated at this.


----------



## uniquestopshop

fpdsb said:


> Not good. I recently had a horrible e
> 
> 
> fpdsb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not good. I recently had a horrible experience with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you, the customer service department is completely unhelpful, they have been having alot of technical difficulties and they are extremely vague to helping a customer out. Been a client for many years and my daughters also , we are completely disappointed in Fashionphile’s lack of customer service and disrespect. Never dealing with this awful company again, horrific experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## lara0112

Baglvr22 said:


> I just talked to someone else who had the same thing happen and the same reason given. She bought her bag directly from the boutique. How is that even possible! It was bought from the store and FP stills says it is not authentic. My ratio is not that high it is around 75. But still 75 sales no issues and one problem on their end. I would think that 132 sales would warrant them to remove the ban. So you can no longer sell to them? What happened with the bag you tried to sell them?  Were you able to sell if somewhere else? What is the refresh program? Is that to sell back items you already purchased from them? After this I don't know if want to give them my items/business anymore. I will just try the sites you suggested or sell them on my own. I just very upset and frustrated at this.


The bag they wouldn't give me quote on (afterwards when I realised I had a ban on my account) i decided to keep.
The bag they suggested inconsistencies with, I claimed with pp and the reseller refunded me.

Refresh is indeed the buy-back program they offer.

I have since gone to Yoogis and MyGemma (two different resellers). Not sure I care enough to dispute their ban - it is their right to ban me and it is my right to take my business elsewhere. I used to love their services so much, but over the past 6 to 9 months I wasn't too impressed. They lost items worth more than 3k for a long time period (4 weeks) and their customer service only recommened that I request the post office/ delivery company to reimburse me (which is ridiculous, since their team signed for the items...no carrier would reimburse). They were quite relaxed unless I finally raised a complaint - and then they found the items miraculously. This put me off a lot - so moving on is probably a good idea anyways.


----------



## uniquestopshop

ItsPurseonal said:


> Just wanted to share a recent experience submitting a bag for a quote as a caution to others who may be submitting an item for a quote without the "full set":
> 
> I submitted my brand new MyABC Lady Dior that I purchased back in 2020 and haven't used. When I was taking the photos and creating the listing, I couldn't find the strap. So, I wrote in the description that the bag was brand new, but only comes with the dustbag, box and authenticity card. (The strap was obviously not in any of the photos, though I did not explicitly say "does not come with strap").
> 
> I received the quote and had sat on it for a few weeks until I found the strap hanging in my closet (now I remember why... I didn't want it to wrinkle so I hung it up). So I called them and asked for an updated quote now that it will include the strap, and they told me the quote was for the bag with the strap included, and that if I sent in the bag without the strap, they would adjust the quote accordingly.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't accept the quote a couple weeks ago and send it in without the strap. So, I'd caution anyone who is selling an item without all the pieces included to be very explicit about what is/is not going to be shipped, and would suggest calling customer service before shipping to confirm your quote is for the items you'll actually be shipping.
> 
> On another note, the customer service specialist said that they don't take dustbags and boxes into consideration when creating quotes. That doesn't seem right to me, but figured I would share as that is what I was told.
> 
> ETA - I'm a big FP fan, and have sold and purchased there several times. This was the most disappointing experience I've had with them but overall I think they are a very reputable company to work with.


I understand exactly were your coming from, it used to be my favorite company of all time, and now their customer service is just plain awful.


----------



## uniquestopshop

lara0112 said:


> The bag they wouldn't give me quote on (afterwards when I realised I had a ban on my account) i decided to keep.
> The bag they suggested inconsistencies with, I claimed with pp and the reseller refunded me.
> 
> Refresh is indeed the buy-back program they offer.
> 
> I have since gone to Yoogis and MyGemma (two different resellers). Not sure I care enough to dispute their ban - it is their right to ban me and it is my right to take my business elsewhere. I used to love their services so much, but over the past 6 to 9 months I wasn't too impressed. They lost items worth more than 3k for a long time period (4 weeks) and their customer service only recommened that I request the post office/ delivery company to reimburse me (which is ridiculous, since their team signed for the items...no carrier would reimburse). They were quite relaxed unless I finally raised a complaint - and then they found the items miraculously. This put me off a lot - so moving on is probably a good idea anyways.


I was just writing about this, their service is horrible now .


----------



## caannie

lara0112 said:


> The bag they wouldn't give me quote on (afterwards when I realised I had a ban on my account) i decided to keep.
> The bag they suggested inconsistencies with, I claimed with pp and the reseller refunded me.
> 
> Refresh is indeed the buy-back program they offer.
> 
> I have since gone to Yoogis and MyGemma (two different resellers). Not sure I care enough to dispute their ban - it is their right to ban me and it is my right to take my business elsewhere. I used to love their services so much, but over the past 6 to 9 months I wasn't too impressed. They lost items worth more than 3k for a long time period (4 weeks) and their customer service only recommened that I request the post office/ delivery company to reimburse me (which is ridiculous, since their team signed for the items...no carrier would reimburse). They were quite relaxed unless I finally raised a complaint - and then they found the items miraculously. This put me off a lot - so moving on is probably a good idea anyways.


I'm curious. The bags that they lost for 4 weeks, were they sent to the Carlsbad, CA location or to Moonachie, NJ? I'm just wondering if they're having trouble in both locations or in New Jersey specifically. I had an item that was lost once. There were three items in the box yet only two of them seem to get checked in and the other just disappeared and they wanted to file a claim with UPS. Finally they paid me for the item that disappeared and months later it turned up on their site for sale. I always assumed it just got misplaced when they were checking items in. At that time it was at the California location.


----------



## lara0112

caannie said:


> I'm curious. The bags that they lost for 4 weeks, were they sent to the Carlsbad, CA location or to Moonachie, NJ? I'm just wondering if they're having trouble in both locations or in New Jersey specifically. I had an item that was lost once. There were three items in the box yet only two of them seem to get checked in and the other just disappeared and they wanted to file a claim with UPS. Finally they paid me for the item that disappeared and months later it turned up on their site for sale. I always assumed it just got misplaced when they were checking items in. At that time it was at the California location.


It was at the NJ site - and they lost three bags in that parcel. I guess they would have paid eventually but I was pushing hard to get compensated - and then suddenly the package showed up.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Baglvr22 said:


> I have been buying and selling with Fashionphile since 2015. I have bought several items from them and sold over $15,000 in merchandise to them over the years. I have never had a problem with anything I have sold to them until yesterday. I sent in 2 Gucci bags to sell. I received an email from them saying that one of the bags a Gucci Babouska clutch they are saying is not authentic. In a follow up email I received from their authentication department they said that they noted inconsistencies with the hardware used, as well as incorrect font style, and designer id. Therefore they are saying the bag is not authentic. I called customer service since I have never had this happen before. They informed me that I now have a selling ban on my account because of this.
> 
> I purchased the bag from a reputable seller on Etsy. She has all 5 star reviews and sells only Gucci items. She had a certificate of authenticity from an online authenticator. Fashionphile charged me $75 and is now banning me from ever selling again. I would never willing sell something that was not authentic. I am so upset that this has happened. I have sold them over $15,000 in authentic merchandise over the last several years. Some really nice pieces. I then have this one issue where I legitimately believed the bag to be authentic and they are banning me. I asked them to look at my account history and all that i have bought and sold to them in the past and to reconsider the ban. I have not heard anything back from them yet on this. Now though I'm not sure I really want to sell to them again after this.
> 
> I went back to seller who says she only sells authentic items and that authenticator service confirmed the bag to be authentic. She will not do any refund/return for me. I contacted the authenticating company and they stand by that the bag is authentic.
> 
> I am at a loss of what to do. I cannot get a refund from the seller. My only other option is to go to Paypal to dispute the charge to get my money back. I am wondering if I should use another authentication service and also have it authenticated here on the PF as well. I looked online and some people have had similar experiences where they know the bag is real, they even purchased it directly from the actual store and Fashionphile still said it was not authentic and charged them the $75.
> 
> The authentication Department at Fashionphile responded to one of my emails asking for the payment receipt for the bag. They said they would consider refunding the $75 if I could show I purchased from a reputable seller. I sent over my online payment receipt, as well as the pictures from the listing, and the certificate of authenticity.
> 
> I am so upset that this has happened. I want to get my money back if the bag is not real but is there a chance that Fashionphile is wrong and my bag is indeed authentic?
> 
> Can anyone offer me some advice on what to do? I am waiting for Fashionphile to send me the bag back. I just got the return email confirmation with the tracking number. I paid them the $75. I don't know if they will refund me it or not and they have not answered me on the ban. I understand as a company their position with fake items (if they are fake) but this is the only time I have ever had in issue in 7 years and over $15k in merchandise sold.
> 
> I am at a loss as to what to do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I'm sorry this happened to you and hope they resolve it to your satisfaction. I'm sure even if your account ban is reversed it would remain flagged in some way, that's just how companies operate. I think FP has to be super careful when there is any doubt since their entire reputation is built on 100% authenticity. The item may be authentic and it may not, but I know these online authenticator companies look at photos only and not the actual bag, and if you visit the other forums they all have really bad reviews overall. Fashionphile had your item in hand so I'd be more inclined to trust them. Is it even remotely possible that the person you bought it from got a certificate of authenticity by showing photos of a real item and then dispatched a replica or altered item with the certificate? Just imho I would trust FP over an Etsy seller and probably look for a way to dispute the charge. I hope it works out


----------



## Baglvr22

lara0112 said:


> The bag they wouldn't give me quote on (afterwards when I realised I had a ban on my account) i decided to keep.
> The bag they suggested inconsistencies with, I claimed with pp and the reseller refunded me.
> 
> Refresh is indeed the buy-back program they offer.
> 
> I have since gone to Yoogis and MyGemma (two different resellers). Not sure I care enough to dispute their ban - it is their right to ban me and it is my right to take my business elsewhere. I used to love their services so much, but over the past 6 to 9 months I wasn't too impressed. They lost items worth more than 3k for a long time period (4 weeks) and their customer service only recommened that I request the post office/ delivery company to reimburse me (which is ridiculous, since their team signed for the items...no carrier would reimburse). They were quite relaxed unless I finally raised a complaint - and then they found the items miraculously. This put me off a lot - so moving on is probably a good idea anyways.




I heard back from FP. They are refunding me the $75 and removing the ban on a one time basis since my bag that I tried to sell was bought in good faith. I think I am going to try to find a professional company to authenticate it for my peace of mind and see what they say and then probably open up a case with paypal to get my money back. I received a good point that FP physically had the bag in their hands while I think the authentication service the seller used was just based on pics. This still has me upset and I will probably think hard before selling to them again.

Sorry you dealt with all that.  What would they have done if you had just contacted the post office and they not found the items?  Could they have listed them and never have paid you? That's really concerning.


----------



## Baglvr22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you and hope they resolve it to your satisfaction. I'm sure even if your account ban is reversed it would remain flagged in some way, that's just how companies operate. I think FP has to be super careful when there is any doubt since their entire reputation is built on 100% authenticity. The item may be authentic and it may not, but I know these online authenticator companies look at photos only and not the actual bag, and if you visit the other forums they all have really bad reviews overall. Fashionphile had your item in hand so I'd be more inclined to trust them. Is it even remotely possible that the person you bought it from got a certificate of authenticity by showing photos of a real item and then dispatched a replica or altered item with the certificate? Just imho I would trust FP over an Etsy seller and probably look for a way to dispute the charge. I hope it works out




Thanks so much. I heard back from them and they are waiving the $75 fee and removing my ban since the bag I tried to sell was bought in good faith and I could prove purchase. I totally understand they have to super careful as a company and respect that 100%. I just was upset since I have been a good buying and selling customer for years. I thought they could have handled it differently. It make me feel like a criminal. You make a really good point about FP physically holding and being in possession of the bag versus just looking online at pics. Anything is possible I never put anything past people nowadays. They could have swapped it or the authentication company is wrong and its not authentic. I think I am going to wait for my bag to come back and then open up a disupte with paypal and ask for my money back. I might for peace of mind try to find an authentication company to inspect it. Any ideas on any company I could use?  I would want one that is a trading business and authenticates a service.


----------



## daisyjo

I have recently sold two Hermes bags to Fashionphile and I have been watching their website so I could see how much they were asking for them.  I check multiple times a day and haven't seen them listed.  One was over a month ago.  Do they sell to people without ever putting them up on their website?


----------



## nicole0612

daisyjo said:


> I have recently sold two Hermes bags to Fashionphile and I have been watching their website so I could see how much they were asking for them.  I check multiple times a day and haven't seen them listed.  One was over a month ago.  Do they sell to people without ever putting them up on their website?


Yes, I think all of the companies do this.


----------



## lara0112

positive update: bag received by them last Friday, Tuesday checked in, Wednesday authenticated (it was a buy back), today money transferred to my bank account. Payment was really very quick, so fair enough.


----------



## lara0112

Baglvr22 said:


> I heard back from FP. They are refunding me the $75 and removing the ban on a one time basis since my bag that I tried to sell was bought in good faith. I think I am going to try to find a professional company to authenticate it for my peace of mind and see what they say and then probably open up a case with paypal to get my money back. I received a good point that FP physically had the bag in their hands while I think the authentication service the seller used was just based on pics. This still has me upset and I will probably think hard before selling to them again.
> 
> Sorry you dealt with all that.  What would they have done if you had just contacted the post office and they not found the items?  Could they have listed them and never have paid you? That's really concerning.


glad to hear it!


----------



## caannie

UPDATE on Fashionphile shipping mix up:

A couple of days ago I got a call from a lady in Maryland who got a package that was an item I ordered from Fashionphile. She warned me that her package had been shipped to me by mistake. I called Fashionphile and got a return label so when the package arrives I could ship it back to them. Today the package arrived but it's not the item for the lady in Maryland. It's an item that belongs to another lady in California! Maybe the lady in California got the package meant for the lady in Maryland. All I know is they messed up at least three outgoing packages on Monday!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

daisyjo said:


> I have recently sold two Hermes bags to Fashionphile and I have been watching their website so I could see how much they were asking for them.  I check multiple times a day and haven't seen them listed.  One was over a month ago.  Do they sell to people without ever putting them up on their website?


Maybe it went to a store location instead? Perhaps they sold ultrafast and you missed it? They have the 'sold' page you can look through, also.  https://account.fashionphile.com/sold-items


----------



## ItsPurseonal

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I think all of the companies do this.



Who do you think FP sells to before/instead of listing the items? Walk-in clients to their store? I haven’t heard of this and there are a few very specific bags I’ve been hunting for years and would love the opportunity to buy them before they hit the website (should FP ever get them).


----------



## nicole0612

ItsPurseonal said:


> Who do you think FP sells to before/instead of listing the items? Walk-in clients to their store? I haven’t heard of this and there are a few very specific bags I’ve been hunting for years and would love the opportunity to buy them before they hit the website (should FP ever get them).


I don’t have any insider information, I just saw that one of my items was never listed and paid out immediately, this was for a consignment only item. I called to ask about it and they said an employee had purchased it.


----------



## lara0112

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Maybe it went to a store location instead? Perhaps they sold ultrafast and you missed it? They have the 'sold' page you can look through, also.  https://account.fashionphile.com/sold-items


that's so neat - thanks for sharing (almost 15k pages... wow)



nicole0612 said:


> I don’t have any insider information, I just saw that one of my items was never listed and paid out immediately, this was for a consignment only item. I called to ask about it and they said an employee had purchased it.



I suspected this - I have sold a lot (as I already mentioned) and really only regret selling one item, maybe two items, to them. Never saw the bag that I really shouldn't have sold on their website, and assumed that it went to one of their employees, at a really good price (which I just plainly shouldn't have accepted - my loss, their gain). Even if they pay to FP more than what FP pays me, they may quote so low that it is still a great deal.


----------



## nicole0612

lara0112 said:


> that's so neat - thanks for sharing (almost 15k pages... wow)
> 
> 
> 
> I suspected this - I have sold a lot (as I already mentioned) and really only regret selling one item, maybe two items, to them. Never saw the bag that I really shouldn't have sold on their website, and assumed that it went to one of their employees, at a really good price (which I just plainly shouldn't have accepted - my loss, their gain). Even if they pay to FP more than what FP pays me, they may quote so low that it is still a great deal.


I try to think about it as working for a retail company must be very unrewarding for most employees, so having an early look and chance to purchase some merchandise must be one of the few perks they have.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ItsPurseonal said:


> Who do you think FP sells to before/instead of listing the items? Walk-in clients to their store? I haven’t heard of this and there are a few very specific bags I’ve been hunting for years and would love the opportunity to buy them before they hit the website (should FP ever get them).


I sold with Ann's once and I was looking for the item and it never hit the website. It was on consignment so I was pretty worried about where it went. She had direct-called a top tier client and offered it to her on the phone -- she told me later how it was sold since I knew it was never online. So it's possible FP has personal shoppers who will earmark items for VIP customers. Rebag does this for me so I'm sure FP must as well. I think you have to be a super VIP for services like that and guaranteed to buy what they contact you about.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I sold with Ann's once and I was looking for the item and it never hit the website. It was on consignment so I was pretty worried about where it went. She had direct-called a top tier client and offered it to her on the phone -- she told me later how it was sold since I knew it was never online. So it's possible FP has personal shoppers who will earmark items for VIP customers. Rebag does this for me so I'm sure FP must as well. I think you have to be a super VIP for services like that and guaranteed to buy what they contact you about.


I agree. Another company does this for me as well (unasked).


----------



## kadya

I can’t even tell if this is a typo anymore lol


----------



## Sourisbrune

I noticed in FP‘s ‘sell an item’ tab, they (again) mentions proof of (store) purchase when selling to them—I’m sure it’s optional, yet desired. I asked about this and CS mentioned superfakes and home thefts/stolen bags are a couple of reasons. With each sale, I now include a photo of the receipt. I think selling is only going to get more and more scrutinized by these companies. Like someone stated, they’re protecting their reputations.


----------



## caannie

Sourisbrune said:


> I noticed in FP‘s ‘sell an item’ tab, they (again) mentions proof of (store) purchase when selling to them—I’m sure it’s optional, yet desired. I asked about this and CS mentioned superfakes and home thefts/stolen bags are a couple of reasons. With each sale, I now include a photo of the receipt. I think selling is only going to get more and more scrutinized by these companies. Like someone stated, they’re protecting their reputations.


I've never noticed that! Maybe it's only for certain brands? I rarely have a receipt for anything.


----------



## fashion16

caannie said:


> I've never noticed that! Maybe it's only for certain brands? I rarely have a receipt for anything.


Same here. Who has a receipt for bags purchased years ago?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

caannie said:


> I've never noticed that! Maybe it's only for certain brands? I rarely have a receipt for anything.


Same. And tbh I wouldn't send one--they'll see what I paid and probably base their offer on it.


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Same. And tbh I wouldn't send one--they'll see what I paid and probably base their offer on it.


I sent a receipt once (not to Fashionphile, to another consignment) and they actually pictured the receipt in their listing, complete with my name and street address. Never again.


----------



## caannie

At least they were completely honest:

*NOT ACCEPTED*​Unfortunately, we will not be able to accept this item because our selection requirements were not met:
Thank you for considering FASHIONPHILE to sell your ultra-luxury accessory. At the moment, we cannot quote your item as we have too many of the same style in-stock. We apologize for the inconvenience and look forward to successfully quoting your other items in the future!


----------



## fashion16

Guys- I was submitting for quotes this morning on FP when the site started acting strange. I was logged into my account, submitted one quote and then as I tried to create more, I got an error. Then a pop up displayed of all customers signed into their account at the same time (first and last name) and it said “active user, (you)” with someone named “Sylvia XXX” listed next to it. BTW- my name is NOT Sylvia!!!

I took screenshots and sent an email to FP. I am going to log out of my account and hope for the best


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> Guys- I was submitting for quotes this morning on FP when the site started acting strange. I was logged into my account, submitted one quote and then as I tried to create more, I got an error. Then a pop up displayed of all customers signed into their account at the same time (first and last name) and it said “active user, (you)” with someone named “Sylvia XXX” listed next to it. BTW- my name is NOT Sylvia!!!
> 
> I took screenshots and sent an email to FP. I am going to log out of my account and hope for the best


possibly they are still in the process updating their new layouts, by the way, I really dislike their new layout, and every time I tried to click an item to open to a new tab it opens in the current tab, super annoying, and the new layout only shows few items in one page


----------



## fashion16

onlyk said:


> possibly they are still in the process updating their new layouts, by the way, I really dislike their new layout, and every time I tried to click an item to open to a new tab it opens in the current tab, super annoying, and the new layout only shows few items in one page



This is not a layout issue. This was a customer list and I had an employee access view. I googled the name of the person it said I was (Sylvia) and she is a manager at Neiman Marcus according to her LinkedIn profile.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

onlyk said:


> possibly they are still in the process updating their new layouts, by the way, I really dislike their new layout, and every time I tried to click an item to open to a new tab it opens in the current tab, super annoying, and the new layout only shows few items in one page



I agree I really dislike the new layout. I preferred when they showed how many “likes” an item had so that I could see if their “new arrivals” were actually new or not. I also feel like the mobile view is super sensitive and it thinks I’m clicking stuff when I’m not? I don’t think it’s an issue with my phone because I don’t have that issue any other time but browsing FP


----------



## fashion16

I heard back from Fashionphile. They are going to alert their tech team and in the meantime, they strongly suggested I reset my password. Oh boy


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> I heard back from Fashionphile. They are going to alert their tech team and in the meantime, they strongly suggested I reset my password. Oh boy


Maybe your password happenEd to be same as that employee? So you logined in as her? How interesting!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just FYI, I submitted a brand new LV item 2 days ago (Odeon PM tote) and got back this reply today -- "We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton." No other comment or explanation was given. Definitely seems like FP is not *the* go-to place to sell anymore.


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just FYI, I submitted a brand new LV item 2 days ago (Odeon PM tote) and got back this reply today -- "We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton." No other comment or explanation was given. Definitely seems like FP is not *the* go-to place to sell anymore.


Interesting! Wondering why, are they tight on cash?


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just FYI, I submitted a brand new LV item 2 days ago (Odeon PM tote) and got back this reply today -- "We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton." No other comment or explanation was given. Definitely seems like FP is not *the* go-to place to sell anymore.


By the way, why do you want to sell it? It looks a nice bag to me and seems practical to use too?


----------



## snibor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just FYI, I submitted a brand new LV item 2 days ago (Odeon PM tote) and got back this reply today -- "We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton." No other comment or explanation was given. Definitely seems like FP is not *the* go-to place to sell anymore.


Probably because they have too many odeons on site now.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

snibor said:


> Probably because they have too many odeons on site now.


They have 3 -- I just think they haven't been buying as much as before.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> By the way, why do you want to sell it? It looks a nice bag to me and seems practical to use too?


It is very nice, but I have a similar style and this was gifted to me, so I can get the $ out of it. Just not via Fashionphile  Yoogis offered almost the full price so I'm just going to let it go to them.


----------



## snibor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They have 3 -- I just think they haven't been buying as much as before.


You could try at another time.  I had a piece of jewelry they didn’t want.  A year later I resubmitted and to my surprise they offered a buy out.

edit…I see you already have another offer.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

snibor said:


> You could try at another time.  I had a piece of jewelry they didn’t want.  A year later I resubmitted and to my surprise they offered a buy out.


That's a very good idea -- I know people have had success doing that. I offered it to Yoogis though and they came back at just $50 below the retail.


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## LemonDrop

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just FYI, I submitted a brand new LV item 2 days ago (Odeon PM tote) and got back this reply today -- "We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton." No other comment or explanation was given. Definitely seems like FP is not *the* go-to place to sell anymore.


I submitted 2 LV items recently and both were turned down. One was a retired piece from 2015. They didn't have any on their site. So I wonder if they are turning down all LV at the present ?


----------



## LemonDrop

Well, this is interesting. When I submitted my retired LV item last month they replied that they had too many. But there were zero on their page. Now, a month later, they have 8 of them listed ??? Just kinda of odd.


----------



## caannie

LemonDrop said:


> I submitted 2 LV items recently and both were turned down. One was a retired piece from 2015. They didn't have any on their site. So I wonder if they are turning down all LV at the present ?


I've submitted several LV items recently and gotten quotes on all but one. Most are older items, 2015 and before.


----------



## onlyk

LemonDrop said:


> I submitted 2 LV items recently and both were turned down. One was a retired piece from 2015. They didn't have any on their site. So I wonder if they are turning down all LV at the present ?


They do give offers, actually they had just gave me a great offer on a discontinued LV bag, 30% more than others offered. Interesting.


----------



## caannie

Today was the day that Fashionphile was supposed to get back to me about my two items lost by UPS. First thing this morning I received an email that the investigation hasn't turned up the package and Fashionphile will be honoring my original quotes for the two lost items. The payment for them is already showing on my dashboard. So that's a huge relief and I'm pleased that FP has a reliable system in place for UPS claims.


----------



## thay

I'm on hold with FF right now. Let me first say, I have sold to FF for years (also purchased occasionally). I've never had any issues. Recently I submitted a few items for quotes, all were unbelievable low for example an Hermes clic H purchased a month ago was quoted at $100. I did have a Gucci mini marmont that I sent (the quote was low but the bag was just not my style so I sent it) wrapped super securely using FF label - I dropped at UPS personally on May 6th (Friday). The item was received Monday, May 9th in New Jersey (I got the email from FF stating we have your item) - then nothing - no scan in or processing as had been the process every other time. I emailed last week and was told oh it's being processed. So now today, May 18th I called and spoke to someone who said oh we did receive the box but it was empty just packaging material but no box/bag (my stomach dropped - I'm floored). He said oh well we record everything and the box only had the packaging materials but no bag - I was speechless (if I hadn't called I wouldn't even know that much) he then said oh well we are investigating but we ensure for the full value of the quote. You will need to speak to claims - transferred went to voicemail saying they would call back and to allow 2 business days. Thank God it's not a significant amount but it was a brand new bag with all the packaging and box - I just feel really sick - and just want this resolved. The box was taped completely sealed all over the entire box - it would be impossible to open and reseal undetected. I'm going to ask them for photos. They are now saying they will begin an investigation but if they received a supposedly "empty" box on May 9th why wouldn't the investigation have begun then?


----------



## hermeshunterx

I was wondering if anyone has good experience with purchasing their Birkin bags? I am considering a large purchase and want to be sure if they are on point with authenticity.
The last time I bought from them, it was never delivered and took 2 months to receive refund on a 30k bag.


----------



## thay

Also, on the same date I mailed a box to Yoogi's which was received with all items inside. Both tracking numbers are on the same drop off slip. I'm truly floored and deeply saddened.


----------



## caannie

thay said:


> Also, on the same date I mailed a box to Yoogi's which was received with all items inside. Both tracking numbers are on the same drop off slip. I'm truly floored and deeply saddened.


They definitely should've contacted you that they received an empty box! That said, their Claims department seems to be very efficient. They'll go after UPS and get paid for your lost item, even if it was "lost" in their receiving area.

And yes, Yoogis has never lost an item of mine and UPS has never lost a box I've sent to Yoogis.


----------



## thay

caannie said:


> They definitely should've contacted you that they received an empty box! That said, their Claims department seems to be very efficient. They'll go after UPS and get paid for your lost item, even if it was "lost" in their receiving area.
> 
> And yes, Yoogis has never lost an item of mine and UPS has never lost a box I've sent to Yoogis.


Thank you again! I feel extremely unsettled by this experience.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hermeshunterx said:


> I was wondering if anyone has good experience with purchasing their Birkin bags? I am considering a large purchase and want to be sure if they are on point with authenticity.
> The last time I bought from them, it was never delivered and took 2 months to receive refund on a 30k bag.


I bought a Kelly last year for about 10k, it already went to the H spa, so it proved to be authentic. I also previously returned a Birkin to FP (15K) and was refunded within 2 days. I trust them.


----------



## thay

caannie said:


> They definitely should've contacted you that they received an empty box! That said, their Claims department seems to be very efficient. They'll go after UPS and get paid for your lost item, even if it was "lost" in their receiving area.
> 
> And yes, Yoogis has never lost an item of mine and UPS has never lost a box I've sent to Yoogis.


I emailed FF again last night to ask if the investigation was started back on May 9th when my packaged was delivered and signed for by them. She replied back that it wasn't because claims wasn't made aware the box was empty until yesterday, May 18th (I called yesterday to ask about processing and payment) that is when claims was made aware of the supposed issue. She said they couldn't share photos or any information with me and that I would be provided an update on May 30th. I have sold countless items to FF since 2014 at least $75k and have never had an issue, this package was for a Gucci mini bag $500 pay out. Based on my longevity, history (of selling and also a few purchases) with never any issue doesn't seem to count for anything - not to mention I sent another package on the same day that arrived with no issues to a different recipient. It just feels crazy that the receiver (FF) is the one that conducts the investigation (without including the sender) and then has sole discretion on determining the outcome. I'm truly so shocked and saddened by this - the box arrived "empty" and no one said anything for 10 days, until I reached out to them. just wow


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oh gosh y'all. I submitted a Chanel m/l classic flap the same time as my LV. It's from 2018 and like new. Quote: 3000. Yoogis was 6000 buyout and 6800 consigned. Seriously Fashionphile?!


----------



## Georgee girl

LemonDrop said:


> I submitted 2 LV items recently and both were turned down. One was a retired piece from 2015. They didn't have any on their site. So I wonder if they are turning down all LV at the present ?
> [/i QUOTE]
> I received a quote last week on a 2015 LV handbag I am thinking about unloading to fund a new bag.  I have until June 6 to decide.  Probably depends on the demand on the particular item.


----------



## Purse Chakra

I've only been shopping the designer handbags and the resale market since 2019, but in that time, I've found Yoogi's, as a smaller, family-owned company, to be really consistent and easy to work with. Over the years, I probably bought more from Fashionphile (they have volume and selection) and sold more to Fashionphile -- FP more then than not could offer more, but sometimes it was Yoogi's that came in with a much better offer. 

In the earlier stages of the pandemic, I remember Fashionphile advertising that it was offering top dollar. I assume that was because they weren't getting as much inventory in.

In any case, I am truly stunned at the 180-degree turn their offers have taken in the past couple of months. It's almost like their CFO looked at the inventory and crunched the numbers and put out an edict to substantially lower offers and slash inventory. I went from nothing ever being turned down in the past couple of years to getting quite a few declines in recent weeks, with the stated rationale being that they have too many of that style. And the offers themselves have been so low as to be eye-popping.

I'm sure they'll change course again at some point, but I would be very curious as to what the current strategy is, and why. Did they grow too fast after the Neiman Marcus partnership? Is it due to modeling focused on the effect of inflation? 

In terms of returns and purchases, knock on wood, I have never had any problems. But now I am worried for possible future snafus, given the horror stories here.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Purse Chakra said:


> I've only been shopping the designer handbags and the resale market since 2019, but in that time, I've found Yoogi's, as a smaller, family-owned company, to be really consistent and easy to work with. Over the years, I probably bought more from Fashionphile (they have volume and selection) and sold more to Fashionphile -- FP more then than not could offer more, but sometimes it was Yoogi's that came in with a much better offer.
> 
> In the earlier stages of the pandemic, I remember Fashionphile advertising that it was offering top dollar. I assume that was because they weren't getting as much inventory in.
> 
> In any case, I am truly stunned at the 180-degree turn their offers have taken in the past couple of months. It's almost like their CFO looked at the inventory and crunched the numbers and put out an edict to substantially lower offers and slash inventory. I went from nothing ever being turned down in the past couple of years to getting quite a few declines in recent weeks, with the stated rationale being that they have too many of that style. And the offers themselves have been so low as to be eye-popping.
> 
> I'm sure they'll change course again at some point, but I would be very curious as to what the current strategy is, and why. Did they grow too fast after the Neiman Marcus partnership? Is it due to modeling focused on the effect of inflation?
> 
> In terms of returns and purchases, knock on wood, I have never had any problems. But now I am worried for possible future snafus, given the horror stories here.


My take is that their buyback program sucked a lot of funds from them in recent months/years. When times are hard people tend to panic-sell and I would guess they had to take back in (and then pay out) items that were part of buyback and owed. They might decline a Neverfull, for example, because they know at any time that X Neverfulls could be sold back and need to be absorbed; I think that factors into the quotes and declines. I anticipate an end to the FP buyback program, or some major change to it, since that is likely a money bleed for them. We'll see. As you said - huge changes have occurred in their purchasing strategy. Likely many things are happening behind the scenes, but the program is one I'd blame for lack of solid quotes.


----------



## Purse Chakra

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My take is that their buyback program sucked a lot of funds from them in recent months/years. When times are hard people tend to panic-sell and I would guess they had to take back in (and then pay out) items that were part of buyback and owed. They might decline a Neverfull, for example, because they know at any time that X Neverfulls could be sold back and need to be absorbed; I think that factors into the quotes and declines. I anticipate an end to the FP buyback program, or some major change to it, since that is likely a money bleed for them. We'll see. As you said - huge changes have occurred in their purchasing strategy. Likely many things are happening behind the scenes, but the program is one I'd blame for lack of solid quotes.



That is a really great point! I didn’t factor in the buyback program…


----------



## caannie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My take is that their buyback program sucked a lot of funds from them in recent months/years. When times are hard people tend to panic-sell and I would guess they had to take back in (and then pay out) items that were part of buyback and owed. They might decline a Neverfull, for example, because they know at any time that X Neverfulls could be sold back and need to be absorbed; I think that factors into the quotes and declines. I anticipate an end to the FP buyback program, or some major change to it, since that is likely a money bleed for them. We'll see. As you said - huge changes have occurred in their purchasing strategy. Likely many things are happening behind the scenes, but the program is one I'd blame for lack of solid quotes.


I agree. Also their quotes are so low right now that the buyback quotes seem really good. If I tried to sell a wallet to them directly right now they might offer me $300 but the buy back on the same wallet purchased from them might be $470.


----------



## tldlus

LemonDrop said:


> I submitted 2 LV items recently and both were turned down. One was a retired piece from 2015. They didn't have any on their site. So I wonder if they are turning down all LV at the present ?


I am wondering the same thing. I submitted a like new condition Croisette in Azure got rejected saying they have too many in stock but on their website there's only one! I don't understand.


----------



## tldlus

thay said:


> I'm on hold with FF right now. Let me first say, I have sold to FF for years (also purchased occasionally). I've never had any issues. Recently I submitted a few items for quotes, all were unbelievable low for example an Hermes clic H purchased a month ago was quoted at $100. I did have a Gucci mini marmont that I sent (the quote was low but the bag was just not my style so I sent it) wrapped super securely using FF label - I dropped at UPS personally on May 6th (Friday). The item was received Monday, May 9th in New Jersey (I got the email from FF stating we have your item) - then nothing - no scan in or processing as had been the process every other time. I emailed last week and was told oh it's being processed. So now today, May 18th I called and spoke to someone who said oh we did receive the box but it was empty just packaging material but no box/bag (my stomach dropped - I'm floored). He said oh well we record everything and the box only had the packaging materials but no bag - I was speechless (if I hadn't called I wouldn't even know that much) he then said oh well we are investigating but we ensure for the full value of the quote. You will need to speak to claims - transferred went to voicemail saying they would call back and to allow 2 business days. Thank God it's not a significant amount but it was a brand new bag with all the packaging and box - I just feel really sick - and just want this resolved. The box was taped completely sealed all over the entire box - it would be impossible to open and reseal undetected. I'm going to ask them for photos. They are now saying they will begin an investigation but if they received a supposedly "empty" box on May 9th why wouldn't the investigation have begun then?


Sorry for your experience. That's too much regardless how much the bag worth. Hopefully it will be resolved smoothly.


----------



## Sourisbrune

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just FYI, I submitted a brand new LV item 2 days ago (Odeon PM tote) and got back this reply today -- "We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton." No other comment or explanation was given. Definitely seems like FP is not *the* go-to place to sell anymore.


Is it just me or does FP list fewer handbags now (and more watches, scarves and H cups)? I used to go for hours w/o looking at the newest listings, and then have to scroll for 12 to 15 pages that evening. Now, I scroll closer to 8 pages.

I think if FP reeeeeallly wants their inventory to move, maybe they should stop charging double retail prices — I’m sure items would move quickly.


----------



## caannie

I see that this thread has been moved from the eBay Forum where it's been for many years to the General Shopping Forum, which is fine. But I noticed the title of the thread has changed to Buying From Fashionphile when really it was about general experiences with Fashionphile including selling to them. This could end up being confusing to people who've never read it before, especially being 360 pages long.


----------



## thay

tldlus said:


> Sorry for your experience. That's too much regardless how much the bag worth. Hopefully it will be resolved smoothly.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I've tried to put it out of my mind and to hope in the end FF issues my payment. I guess over the years I've  been lucky selling to FF. Imagine selling something via ebay, the person receives the item, waits 10 days then says "oh the box was empty when it arrived" - then if that wasn't stressful enough the recipient conducts the investigation, (sharing no information not even pictures of the package as it arrived) and then decides whether they will send payment. I never considered the selling model to FF in those terms  - I have sold Chanel, Hermes, Dior, Fendi & LV to them never an issue in all these years. No choice other than continuing to wait and hope FF sends my payment. Someone mentioned earlier, the missing items always  seem to occur when FF is the buyer never when they are the seller (so only when they are receiving not shipping - so strange) Thank you again.


----------



## caannie

Sourisbrune said:


> Is it just me or does FP list fewer handbags now (and more watches, scarves and H cups)? I used to go for hours w/o looking at the newest listings, and then have to scroll for 12 to 15 pages that evening. Now, I scroll closer to 8 pages.
> 
> I think if FP reeeeeallly wants their inventory to move, maybe they should stop charging double retail prices — I’m sure items would move quickly.


They really are listing things slowly. This morning there are only about 2 or 3 new pages. I sold them an item for $400 and they have it listed for $895 today. Quite a markup.


----------



## onlyk

caannie said:


> They really are listing things slowly. This morning there are only about 2 or 3 new pages. I sold them an item for $400 and they have it listed for $895 today. Quite a markup.


You really have keen eyes!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Does anyone know if FP uses a markdown schedule (e.g. takes 60 days to mark down 5%, another 30 days to mark down 10%, etc.)? I'm wondering if there's a way I can predict when an item I'm interested in might get marked down. Thanks!


----------



## SoCalGal2016

ItsPurseonal said:


> Does anyone know if FP uses a markdown schedule (e.g. takes 60 days to mark down 5%, another 30 days to mark down 10%, etc.)? I'm wondering if there's a way I can predict when an item I'm interested in might get marked down. Thanks!



I have called the Carlsbad showroom and they told me when an item will be marked down.


----------



## bergafer3

I miss when they use to have a date of when they would mark down. They really should have kept that


----------



## phisigbb

Hi all!

I wanted to relay my experience I recently had with Fashionphile.  I purchased an Hermes Kelly and upon receipt it was literally thrown in the box, not properly closed with the front straps hanging loose and bent, not in the dust bag and not stuffed with anything.  I called customer service to explain that I was disappointed in the way the bag arrived (who knows how it was stored at their site) and the rep asked me rather rudely "what do you expect us to do?"...and then continued "we have two different shippers who check the quality so basically there is no way that could happen".  I didn't expect anything from them, except to hopefully prevent the issue from happening again, and maybe an acknowledgment.  I've purchased before and will probably purchase again from them but if their customer service continues to get worse I'll find a new place to shop at!


----------



## Purse Chakra

ItsPurseonal said:


> Does anyone know if FP uses a markdown schedule (e.g. takes 60 days to mark down 5%, another 30 days to mark down 10%, etc.)? I'm wondering if there's a way I can predict when an item I'm interested in might get marked down. Thanks!



Not helpful to you, but based on my observations for a couple of years, it seems to depend on the popularity of an item. The markdowns seem to happen much more quickly for items with fewer likes and which are much less likely to sell quickly (or at all). 

You can search for a style and leave the default sort of newest to oldest, and see, for the item next to the one you want, where its markdown is (0, 5%, etc) to get a sense, but of course that still won’t give you exact dates.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bergafer3 said:


> I miss when they use to have a date of when they would mark down. They really should have kept that


It was good for us but bad business for them--everyone would wait for the markdown day and not pay their listed price. Now it's a bit more random so people buy stuff immediately.


----------



## lara0112

Purse Chakra said:


> Not helpful to you, but based on my observations for a couple of years, it seems to depend on the popularity of an item. The markdowns seem to happen much more quickly for items with fewer likes and which are much less likely to sell quickly (or at all).
> 
> You can search for a style and leave the default sort of newest to oldest, and see, for the item next to the one you want, where its markdown is (0, 5%, etc) to get a sense, but of course that still won’t give you exact dates.



to the best of my knowledge, they mark down every 30 days - not sure about the jump from 5% to 10% but this is what I read somewhere on their website and seems pretty accurate (at least in the past). Not too long ago they had a brief period when they had the next mark down date listed but that must have backfired in terms of inventory moving. I have even called their customer service at some point and asked when an item would be mark-down next. They answered me back then but I get a different vibe from them these days, so who knows. It is a resellers' market right now, so they are riding that wave until retail has caught up, is my impression.


----------



## lara0112

I feel they are still pretty good in terms of their range of inventory, compared to AFF for example (always beautiful pieces but much less coming in). but their 'good' is now the new 'very good' in their rating, - I see some items listed as very good that I would never consider very good.


----------



## lara0112

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It was good for us but bad business for them--everyone would wait for the markdown day and not pay their listed price. Now it's a bit more random so people buy stuff immediately.



If I buy at full price it is because I really want that item and it is a piece they don't have lots of or is even unique (for instance, I wouldn't be in a hurry to buy an H evelyne tpm in black). 

as for mark downs, during lockdown (lol) I used to analyse how close a piece I want is listed to other pieces that are marked down already (since they always list newest item first). That helped me gauge how long it may take to be marked down - but this is time-consuming (and probably kind of sad, lol).


----------



## lara0112

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My take is that their buyback program sucked a lot of funds from them in recent months/years. When times are hard people tend to panic-sell and I would guess they had to take back in (and then pay out) items that were part of buyback and owed. They might decline a Neverfull, for example, because they know at any time that X Neverfulls could be sold back and need to be absorbed; I think that factors into the quotes and declines. I anticipate an end to the FP buyback program, or some major change to it, since that is likely a money bleed for them. We'll see. As you said - huge changes have occurred in their purchasing strategy. Likely many things are happening behind the scenes, but the program is one I'd blame for lack of solid quotes.



right - the buyback program is a bit of a double-edged sword - creates customer satisfaction and seller dissatisfaction, I guess. They are also banking on people selling back on customer account, so it is truly circular as customers 'recycle' items in and out.


----------



## 444faith

phisigbb said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I wanted to relay my experience I recently had with Fashionphile.  I purchased an Hermes Kelly and upon receipt it was literally thrown in the box, not properly closed with the front straps hanging loose and bent, not in the dust bag and not stuffed with anything.  I called customer service to explain that I was disappointed in the way the bag arrived (who knows how it was stored at their site) and the rep asked me rather rudely "what do you expect us to do?"...and then continued "we have two different shippers who check the quality so basically there is no way that could happen".  I didn't expect anything from them, except to hopefully prevent the issue from happening again, and maybe an acknowledgment.  I've purchased before and will probably purchase again from them but if their customer service continues to get worse I'll find a new place to shop at!


Same happened to me with a $6000 purchase 2 weeks ago. The handbag was opened, no bubble stuffing, item not in the Fashionphile dustbag. Only good thing at least they didn’t forget and included Chanel box, dustbag, booklets etc…but  someone was truly in a rush to pack and send. I also purchased another large purchase from them 3 months prior and same situation. At least neither item was damaged but they could’ve done better. Seems there customer service is lacking


----------



## snibor

I just had a fabulous experience with FF.  Ordered an lv, I received shipping notification 40 minutes after placing order!  I was a bit concerned at how fast it shipped but it arrived stuffed in dust bag and packed well. The condition described was excellent and the bag is actually pristine.  I do think their prices are overall very high though.  I’ve also sold to FF and had good experience.


----------



## onlyk

444faith said:


> Same happened to me with a $6000 purchase 2 weeks ago. The handbag was opened, no bubble stuffing, item not in the Fashionphile dustbag. Only good thing at least they didn’t forget and included Chanel box, dustbag, booklets etc…but  someone was truly in a rush to pack and send. I also purchased another large purchase from them 3 months prior and same situation. At least neither item was damaged but they could’ve done better. Seems there customer service is lacking


That's unbelievable! I saw they had listed a new location in NYC, was your bag shipped from NYC?


----------



## onlyk

lara0112 said:


> right - the buyback program is a bit of a double-edged sword - creates customer satisfaction and seller dissatisfaction, I guess. They are also banking on people selling back on customer account, so it is truly circular as customers 'recycle' items in and out.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, was the buy back has time limit and only on certain items, above certain price range? Under such requirement, I don't think Fashionphile is going to lose money on majority of items they sold, such as say a bag they sold at $2,000, assume they bought at 1,300 (that's on the higher side they would pay), that's $700 gain and $500 net profit after all expense, customer bought the bag at $2,000 plus tax, when sell back, sold back as 70% of $2,000 (just checked their site, seems now is 180 days, please correct me if I'm wrong, thought before was 12 months?) as $1,400, that's not far from their original purchase and FP had already made pure profit of $500, even if count market value fluctuate, don't think they would lose higher percentage on items bought back, besides I would assume they could adjust losses.

Look at any purchases I had bought from them, if I have had sold back, even if count as 12 months after purchase, the only one lose money would be me.


----------



## caannie

444faith said:


> Same happened to me with a $6000 purchase 2 weeks ago. The handbag was opened, no bubble stuffing, item not in the Fashionphile dustbag. Only good thing at least they didn’t forget and included Chanel box, dustbag, booklets etc…but  someone was truly in a rush to pack and send. I also purchased another large purchase from them 3 months prior and same situation. At least neither item was damaged but they could’ve done better. Seems there customer service is lacking


This is really surprising to me. I've seen them repeatedly throw items carelessly into boxes with no packing and not in their dustbags when those items were being returned because they rejected them for buy-outs. I thought it was a truly careless and disgusting way to treat other people's items. But I have never seen them send a purchase that way! Usually they put the item in a FP dustbag even if the brand specific one is included, wrap the item in paper, sprinkle with confetti and include a receipt in an envelope and usually include an emory board or calendar. I was always impressed by their presentation. The last two items I have received didn't include an envelope for the invoice but were still well wrapped. Both were from the NY location. There's no excuse to send a high value bag carelessly!


----------



## 1LV

I received (and returned) a Chanel top handle bag whose handles were folded down and tucked inside the bag in order to fit inside the too small box.  The handles were stiff, upright handles not meant to fold down.  Who does that??


----------



## lara0112

onlyk said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, was the buy back has time limit and only on certain items, above certain price range? Under such requirement, I don't think Fashionphile is going to lose money on majority of items they sold, such as say a bag they sold at $2,000, assume they bought at 1,300 (that's on the higher side they would pay), that's $700 gain and $500 net profit after all expense, customer bought the bag at $2,000 plus tax, when sell back, sold back as 70% of $2,000 (just checked their site, seems now is 180 days, please correct me if I'm wrong, thought before was 12 months?) as $1,400, that's not far from their original purchase and FP had already made pure profit of $500, even if count market value fluctuate, don't think they would lose higher percentage on items bought back, besides I would assume they could adjust losses.
> 
> Look at any purchases I had bought from them, if I have had sold back, even if count as 12 months after purchase, the only one lose money would be me.



yes - sorry, I wasn't being clear - I don't mean fashionphile as the seller (indeed, the only that lost money so far was ME....) - I meant us as sellers getting low quotes. They introduced the buyback program, obviously, because it does benefit them in the long run. However, I am a customer and a seller - I love that I can send back the item but I really don't appreciate low quotes. This is what I was trying to express, admittedly not very clearly.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I imagine this photo from yesterday in NY will give them reason to increase prices even further?! Apparently she was in the store browsing/shopping and chatting with Sarah for a long while. The story is up on the FP IG account.


----------



## Sourisbrune

caannie said:


> They really are listing things slowly. This morning there are only about 2 or 3 new pages. I sold them an item for $400 and they have it listed for $895 today. Quite a markup.



I’m wondering if FP removed the “” (like) tally on items because I think I’ve seen items repeatedly and randomly cycled. I swear I’ve seen a few items over and over again (over time) when I refresh the ‘newest’ page. I’m unsure if it’s because they’ve been purchased and the sale was cancelled, or if they’re marketing technique has changed.




caannie said:


> This is really surprising to me. I've seen them repeatedly throw items carelessly into boxes with no packing and not in their dustbags when those items were being returned because they rejected them for buy-outs. I thought it was a truly careless and disgusting way to treat other people's items. But I have never seen them send a purchase that way! Usually they put the item in a FP dustbag even if the brand specific one is included, wrap the item in paper, sprinkle with confetti and include a receipt in an envelope and usually include an emory board or calendar. I was always impressed by their presentation. The last two items I have received didn't include an envelope for the invoice but were still well wrapped. Both were from the NY location. There's no excuse to send a high value bag carelessly!



I cancelled a consignment listing of one of my bags a few years ago. I paid the $25 and had them send my Chanel bag back to me. Mind you, I sent it to them in new/excellent condition, and they sent it back to me wrapped in the chain strap with its dust bag inside the bag. I called to complain about the damage and their response was it was my bag, my problem. I never got the dimples out of the leather, so I sold it and ended up losing $500 because of its condition.


----------



## 444faith

onlyk said:


> That's unbelievable! I saw they had listed a new location in NYC, was your bag shipped from NYC?


Carlsbad California. Not sure what’s going on with Fashionphile these days. Thank goodness items were not damaged. I kept them both.


----------



## 444faith

caannie said:


> This is really surprising to me. I've seen them repeatedly throw items carelessly into boxes with no packing and not in their dustbags when those items were being returned because they rejected them for buy-outs. I thought it was a truly careless and disgusting way to treat other people's items. But I have never seen them send a purchase that way! Usually they put the item in a FP dustbag even if the brand specific one is included, wrap the item in paper, sprinkle with confetti and include a receipt in an envelope and usually include an emory board or calendar. I was always impressed by their presentation. The last two items I have received didn't include an envelope for the invoice but were still well wrapped. Both were from the NY location. There's no excuse to send a high value bag carelessly!


Well said. Fashionphile is slacking a bit. I will continue to purchase from and sell to them but wish they can go back to the days before the pandemic when there customer service was excellent and shipping was on point.


----------



## onlyk

lara0112 said:


> yes - sorry, I wasn't being clear - I don't mean fashionphile as the seller (indeed, the only that lost money so far was ME....) - I meant us as sellers getting low quotes. They introduced the buyback program, obviously, because it does benefit them in the long run. However, I am a customer and a seller - I love that I can send back the item but I really don't appreciate low quotes. This is what I was trying to express, admittedly not very clearly.


Please no need to apologize at all, if any I should be the one apologize for my misunderstanding, my initial reply was also intended to discuss these possibilities so we can buy and sell for better returns


----------



## caannie

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m wondering if FP removed the “” (like) tally on items because I think I’ve seen items repeatedly and randomly cycled. I swear I’ve seen a few items over and over again (over time) when I refresh the ‘newest’ page. I’m unsure if it’s because they’ve been purchased and the sale was cancelled, or if they’re marketing technique has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cancelled a consignment listing of one of my bags a few years ago. I paid the $25 and had them send my Chanel bag back to me. Mind you, I sent it to them in new/excellent condition, and they sent it back to me wrapped in the chain strap with its dust bag inside the bag. I called to complain about the damage and their response was it was my bag, my problem. I never got the dimples out of the leather, so I sold it and ended up losing $500 because of its condition.


They rejected a Chanel watch I sent them that was "inconsistent with brand standards." It's a long story because they initially charged me the $75 fee but after I spoke to a supervisor it was reversed. The watch was NOT fake, but they offered me a $4000 buy out on a watch they routinely sell for $3500 so I think it was a way to avoid paying for it. Anyway, I sent it in the original Chanel watch case and box with papers. I had put additional bubble wrap inside the watch box to keep it safe. They sent it back loosely fitted into the watch box, and it had come loose and banged around. It had scratches all over the back of it.  They treat returned merchandise like garbage.


----------



## thay

I'm so frustrated... still waiting to hear the results of FF's "internal investigation" regarding the bag i sent which they claim arrived empty (I packaged it personally and dropped it off to UPS and received a receipt). I was told I would receive an update on May 30th, when none came, I sent a follow-up email. Again, expressing concern as a long time FF client (having sent many items in the past with no issue) to still be waiting for the internal investigation (which they are unable to share any information on) is truly disappointing. The reply I received this time says an update will be provided on June 7th as "loss prevention" is reviewing information. I'm so confused, how many items does this happen that it would take this long to conduct an "investigation"? No reasonable person or reputable company would withhold payment and not share any information. All this time I naively thought it was safer to sell to FF than via ebay for example.


----------



## bergafer3

I stupidly canceled an order because I wanted to change the shipping  
I Have to wait another 8 weeks for it to go back down, I don’t know why I forgot it goes back up in price. I also thought if I pressed the cancel order button it would bring me to the whole order form so that I could redo the shipping.sigh


----------



## Coach Superfan

bergafer3 said:


> I stupidly canceled an order because I wanted to change the shipping
> I Have to wait another 8 weeks for it to go back down, I don’t know why I forgot it goes back up in price. I also thought if I pressed the cancel order button it would bring me to the whole order form so that I could redo the shipping.sigh


Could you have just emailed them to change it manually? I don't understand why they relist the discounted bags back at full price. It would just sit longer on their shelves as we wait for the discount to kick in each month.


----------



## caannie

thay said:


> I'm so frustrated... still waiting to hear the results of FF's "internal investigation" regarding the bag i sent which they claim arrived empty (I packaged it personally and dropped it off to UPS and received a receipt). I was told I would receive an update on May 30th, when none came, I sent a follow-up email. Again, expressing concern as a long time FF client (having sent many items in the past with no issue) to still be waiting for the internal investigation (which they are unable to share any information on) is truly disappointing. The reply I received this time says an update will be provided on June 7th as "loss prevention" is reviewing information. I'm so confused, how many items does this happen that it would take this long to conduct an "investigation"? No reasonable person or reputable company would withhold payment and not share any information. All this time I naively thought it was safer to sell to FF than via ebay for example.


I'm surprised they didn't get back to you on the 30th. I know in my case they got back to me exactly on the date they said they would. They were very proactive about keeping their promises. I can only assume it was because Monday was a holiday and they fell behind today. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## bergafer3

Coach Superfan said:


> Could you have just emailed them to change it manually? I don't understand why they relist the discounted bags back at full price. It would just sit longer on their shelves as we wait for the discount to kick in each month.


I emailed them, nothing they can do. I 100% agree with you.I don’t understand the point of Relisting at full price when it didn’t sell at full price and that’s why it discounted.


----------



## thay

Hi All - I wanted to circle back to report that today, FF claim has been resolved. Their investigation concluded I did ship the bag in good faith - apparently someone at UPS (which is really so troubling) stole the bag. Fashionphile will honor the quote and I'm so relived. This was a very stressful process - only because I know I personally wrapped the bag (in it's original box) very carefully and then boxed it and dropped off to UPS. I'm truly grateful and so relieved. Thank you everyone!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

thay said:


> Hi All - I wanted to circle back to report that today, FF claim has been resolved. Their investigation concluded I did ship the bag in good faith - apparently someone at UPS (which is really so troubling) stole the bag. Fashionphile will honor the quote and I'm so relived. This was a very stressful process - only because I know I personally wrapped the bag (in it's original box) very carefully and then boxed it and dropped off to UPS. I'm truly grateful and so relieved. Thank you everyone!


Wow they determined a UPS worker stole the bag? This is crazy to me!


----------



## thay

lilmountaingirl said:


> Wow they determined a UPS worker stole the bag? This is crazy to me!


i don't want to misspeak, they said they'd hoped the courier would recover the package and that it had been mis-handled. I apologize they didn't explicitly say UPS or anyone working at UPS stole the bag.


----------



## caannie

lilmountaingirl said:


> Wow they determined a UPS worker stole the bag? This is crazy to me!





thay said:


> i don't want to misspeak, they said they'd hoped the courier would recover the package and that it had been mis-handled. I apologize they didn't explicitly say UPS or anyone working at UPS stole the bag.


I'm so glad they have made you whole! In your case the actual box was delivered to Fashionphile but arrived empty, correct? That would lead me to believe it was UPS, but there also could be someone in the FP warehouse... Who knows? In my case the package never arrived at all, so definitely UPS's fault.


----------



## thay

caannie said:


> I'm so glad they have made you whole! In your case the actual box was delivered to Fashionphile but arrived empty, correct? That would lead me to believe it was UPS, but there also could be someone in the FP warehouse... Who knows? In my case the package never arrived at all, so definitely UPS's fault.


yes! for me my box arrived empty - what a horrible feeling. but also a lesson, i never realized as the seller there are no protections in place - thank goodness fashionphile's investigation proved in the end i hope UPS investigates - truly so surprised and saddened by that kind of act.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I wonder if they have video at FP to check?  Is it possible the box wasn't empty and someone at FP just opened the box and set the bag down somewhere to process it and maybe it was temporarily misplaced but is there at FP?


----------



## bergafer3

Did anyone else get tons of emails from fp about items being on sale? The change the price on a lot of the items I was following and some of the prices don’t show as “10%” it’s just a new lower price


----------



## 444faith

bergafer3 said:


> Did anyone else get tons of emails from fp about items being on sale? The change the price on a lot of the items I was following and some of the prices don’t show as “10%” it’s just a new lower price


I received the 10% off all sale items. It’s displayed on their website as well. I haven’t seen a 10% on sale items in a few years. Are you saying they increased the prices on some of the sales items? 
Rebag does this all the time. Rebag offer discounts but in the process they increase the price of the items.


----------



## bergafer3

444faith said:


> I received the 10% off all sale items. It’s displayed on their website as well. I haven’t seen a 10% on sale items in a few years. Are you saying they increased the prices on some of the sales items?
> Rebag does this all the time. Rebag offer discounts but in the process they increase the price of the items.


No, there were a few bags I was watching and the prices got drop several hundred dollars maybe even a 1000.
Most of them are listed at the new price(meaning it’s doesn’t say discounted). It’s like they just straight up when in manually and lowered prices. Does that make sense?
I got sooo many emails, 3 emails of each of the items that were repriced.


----------



## 444faith

bergafer3 said:


> No, there were a few bags I was watching and the prices got drop several hundred dollars maybe even a 1000.
> Most of them are listed at the new price(meaning it’s doesn’t say discounted). It’s like they just straight up when in manually and lowered prices. Does that make sense?
> I got sooo many emails, 3 emails of each of the items that were repriced.


Wow! I wonder if they are feeling the effects of inflation. I guess if this is the case, if we try to resell our items we can can expect lower quotes as well.


----------



## fashion16

I bought a capucines mini and a lavender fendi baguette today and both prices were very competitive. I feel like their prices are starting to get more realistic except for Chanel


----------



## Mrs.Z

bergafer3 said:


> No, there were a few bags I was watching and the prices got drop several hundred dollars maybe even a 1000.
> Most of them are listed at the new price(meaning it’s doesn’t say discounted). It’s like they just straight up when in manually and lowered prices. Does that make sense?
> I got sooo many emails, 3 emails of each of the items that were repriced.


I’m not sure what is going on there lately but I noticed the same thing. Bags I follow are constantly showing as sold then they magically show up again at the original price.  Then one day…. yes, there was a lot of new stock and everything was on sale, a few thousand dollars less.  

I’ve had positive experiences so giving them the benefit of the doubt perhaps they are reviewing their inventory and trying to align prices?  Not sure, but they always have very similar bags priced quite differently.  Who knows.


----------



## keodi

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just FYI, I submitted a brand new LV item 2 days ago (Odeon PM tote) and got back this reply today -- "*We're sorry but we can't accept this Louis Vuitton."* No other comment or explanation was given. Definitely seems like FP is not *the* go-to place to sell anymore.


This happened to me with a few quotes from various brands that I sent in, including LV..I'm not sure what is going on with Fashionphile.


LemonDrop said:


> I submitted 2 LV items recently and both were turned down. One was a retired piece from 2015. They didn't have any on their site. So I wonder if they are turning down all LV at the present ?


multiple brands besides LV, i'm wondering what their strategy is? honestly, I'm not liking the direction Fashionphile has gone since paring up with NM.


Purse Chakra said:


> I've only been shopping the designer handbags and the resale market since 2019, but in that time, *I've found Yoogi's, as a smaller, family-owned company, to be really consistent and easy to work with. *Over the years, I probably bought more from Fashionphile (they have volume and selection) and sold more to Fashionphile -- FP more then than not could offer more, *but sometimes it was Yoogi's that came in with a much better offer.*
> 
> In the earlier stages of the pandemic, I remember Fashionphile advertising that it was offering top dollar. I assume that was because they weren't getting as much inventory in.
> 
> *In any case, I am truly stunned at the 180-degree turn their offers have taken in the past couple of months. It's almost like their CFO looked at the inventory and crunched the numbers and put out an edict to substantially lower offers and slash inventory. I went from nothing ever being turned down in the past couple of years to getting quite a few declines in recent weeks, with the stated rationale being that they have too many of that style. And the offers themselves have been so low as to be eye-popping.*
> 
> I'm sure they'll change course again at some point, but I would be very curious as to what the current strategy is, and why. Did they grow too fast after the Neiman Marcus partnership? Is it due to modeling focused on the effect of inflation?
> 
> In terms of returns and purchases, knock on wood, I have never had any problems. But now I am worried for possible future snafus, given the horror stories here.


I agree with all of this, this has been my experience with FP in recent months, and I've bpught and sold with for almost 10 years now.


ccbaggirl89 said:


> My take is that their buyback program sucked a lot of funds from them in recent months/years. When times are hard people tend to panic-sell and I would guess they had to take back in (and then pay out) items that were part of buyback and owed. They might decline a Neverfull, for example, because they know at any time that X Neverfulls could be sold back and need to be absorbed; I think that factors into the quotes and declines. I anticipate an end to the FP buyback program, or some major change to it, since that is likely a money bleed for them. We'll see. As you said - huge changes have occurred in their purchasing strategy. Likely many things are happening behind the scenes, but the program is one I'd blame for lack of solid quotes.


This is a really good theory!


Sourisbrune said:


> Is it just me or does FP list fewer handbags now (and more watches, scarves and H cups)? I used to go for hours w/o looking at the newest listings, and then have to scroll for 12 to 15 pages that evening. Now, I scroll closer to 8 pages.
> 
> I think if FP reeeeeallly wants their inventory to move, maybe they should stop charging double retail prices — I’m sure items would move quickly.


Agreed!


onlyk said:


> *Please correct me if I'm wrong, was the buy back has time limit and only on certain items, above certain price range? *Under such requirement, I don't think Fashionphile is going to lose money on majority of items they sold, such as say a bag they sold at $2,000, assume they bought at 1,300 (that's on the higher side they would pay), that's $700 gain and $500 net profit after all expense, customer bought the bag at $2,000 plus tax, when sell back, sold back as 70% of $2,000 (just checked their site, seems now is 180 days, please correct me if I'm wrong, thought before was 12 months?) as $1,400, that's not far from their original purchase and FP had already made pure profit of $500, even if count market value fluctuate, don't think they would lose higher percentage on items bought back, besides I would assume they could adjust losses.
> 
> Look at any purchases I had bought from them, if I have had sold back, even if count as 12 months after purchase, the only one lose money would be me.


It depends on the item, if it's popular it's 12 months, some items 180 days, but with the refresh program I have always been the one to lose money, so the refresh program is definitely to their benefit.


lara0112 said:


> yes - sorry, I wasn't being clear - I don't mean fashionphile as the seller (indeed, the only that lost money so far was ME....) - I meant us as sellers getting low quotes. They introduced the buyback program, obviously, because it does benefit them in the long run. However, *I am a customer and a seller - I love that I can send back the item but I really don't appreciate low quotes. This is what I was trying to express, admittedly not very clearly.*


Agreed, the quotes these days are dismal


caannie said:


> *They rejected a Chanel watch I sent them that was "inconsistent with brand standards." It's a long story because they initially charged me the $75 fee but after I spoke to a supervisor it was reversed. The watch was NOT fake, but they offered me a $4000 buy out on a watch they routinely sell for $3500 so I think it was a way to avoid paying for it. *Anyway, I sent it in the original Chanel watch case and box with papers. I had put additional bubble wrap inside the watch box to keep it safe. They sent it back loosely fitted into the watch box, and it had come loose and banged around. It had scratches all over the back of it.  *They treat returned merchandise like garbage.*


Agreed, very similar situation I went through at the beginning f the pandemic with a Cartier watch I sent in.


----------



## caannie

I'm always complaining about Fashionphile but I really need to give them some praise this time. My last three purchases have been total home runs. All three were Louis Vuitton, two wallets and a bag. The wallets were rated good and very good and the bag was rated very good. Usually I stick with an excellent rating, but I carefully reviewed the pictures and the descriptions and came to the conclusion that whatever flaws the items had were so minor they wouldn't bother me. 

After receiving the wallet ranked very good I would give it an excellent rating. The good wallet I would call very good. It was really like new except for some scratches where someone had tried to remove a heat stamp. The bag was a limited edition from 2007 that routinely sells on eBay for $800 in used condition. FP sold it for $530 and it's like new. The only "flaw" that I can see is that it has a light cosmetic smell that's actually very pleasant, and it has a lock on it with no key. I have a million keys in this house, and even if I didn't have that number I could buy one on ebay. Otherwise it's just about perfect.


----------



## lara0112

thanks for sharing: actually let's not forget that there are multiple people involved and they judge differently, may have different experience levels and make mistakes. This is the challenge of any growing organisation - at the same time, their growth means that they can afford to get more stock etc. 
I can stll relay on FP to have a rare item come up that I wouldn't find easily otherwise.


----------



## Glitterbomb

FP has always been pretty fast with sending me payouts, but my most recent payout has been very delayed. I called earlier last week and was told I would receive it by the end of the week and it was delayed because they made a mistake & entered in my item as a buyback when it was a buyout, but it's still saying "supplier needs x payment". It's a lot of money too. Not sure what's going on but I'm getting nervous.


----------



## onlyk

keodi said:


> This happened to me with a few quotes from various brands that I sent in, including LV..I'm not sure what is going on with Fashionphile.
> 
> multiple brands besides LV, i'm wondering what their strategy is? honestly, I'm not liking the direction Fashionphile has gone since paring up with NM.
> 
> I agree with all of this, this has been my experience with FP in recent months, and I've bpught and sold with for almost 10 years now.
> 
> This is a really good theory!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> It depends on the item, if it's popular it's 12 months, some items 180 days, but with the refresh program I have always been the one to lose money, so the refresh program is definitely to their benefit.
> 
> Agreed, the quotes these days are dismal
> 
> Agreed, very similar situation I went through at the beginning f the pandemic with a Cartier watch I sent in.


Thanks for the info, great to learn that! Yeah, I lost big chunks when selling back too!


----------



## caannie

Glitterbomb said:


> FP has always been pretty fast with sending me payouts, but my most recent payout has been very delayed. I called earlier last week and was told I would receive it by the end of the week and it was delayed because they made a mistake & entered in my item as a buyback when it was a buyout, but it's still saying "supplier needs x payment". It's a lot of money too. Not sure what's going on but I'm getting nervous.


How long has it been since the "Supplier needs payment" showed up on your Dashboard? Usually, when they are at operating at peak performance, they check my item in the day it arrives and then the next day it shows payment is pending. From there it almost always takes 24 hours from the moment that "supplier needs payment" shows up on my account before they "initiate payment" to me. So if they receive an item on Tuesday and check it in, on Wednesday evening I'll get the payment initiated email. But they don't do it on weekends.


----------



## Glitterbomb

caannie said:


> How long has it been since the "Supplier needs payment" showed up on your Dashboard? Usually, when they are at operating at peak performance, they check my item in the day it arrives and then the next day it shows payment is pending. From there it almost always takes 24 hours from the moment that "supplier needs payment" shows up on my account before they "initiate payment" to me. So if they receive an item on Tuesday and check it in, on Wednesday evening I'll get the payment initiated email. But they don't do it on weekends.



A full week


----------



## Monera

Is there any way to see how much an item sold for on Fashionphile? For me it just says Sold Out but no price listed.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Monera said:


> Is there any way to see how much an item sold for on Fashionphile? For me it just says Sold Out but no price listed.



No,  but there's a trick to get a general idea - add it to your favorites, favorite a few items you know the listing price of, and sort by price high to low or low to high and see where the item in question falls.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Glitterbomb said:


> A full week



Update: I finally got my payout today. I had to call customer service again to get it resolved. Still not sure why it was so delayed, but I'm glad it worked out. And I sent more stuff to them today, hopefully this won't happen again.


----------



## LemonDrop

Just wanted to say I have had 2 great experiences this month with Yoogies. They accepted both items that Fashionphile turned down. One item I received 80% what I paid for it in 2018 and the other was close to 100% what I paid for it in 2015.


----------



## keodi

LemonDrop said:


> Just wanted to say I have had 2 great experiences this month with Yoogies. They accepted both items that Fashionphile turned down. One item I received 80% what I paid for it in 2018 and the other was close to 100% what I paid for it in 2015.


this is good to know. I have a few items I sent to yoogi's for quotes, i'm very disappointed with Fashionphile at this point. I sent two jewelry quotes only to receive a return notification claiming damaged clasp. mind you i purchased this exact item from them just 2 years ago and never wore it. I have a feeling they quoted my item too high, and is using a loop hole to back out.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I'm getting really upset. There's one item I sold to FP that they accidentally entered as a buyback, when it was a buyout. Because of this error, they have sent me payment and voided it multiple times. They received it on June 3rd and I still haven't been paid. I have called three times on this, and am about to call the fourth time. I feel bad hounding them, but why can't they pay me? It is not getting resolved. It is only around $3,500, but still I gave them my item and I would like my money so I can put this transaction behind me and move on. Every time I call the person who answers sounds so helpful and says they will call me back to let me know what is going on in a few hours, and they never do. Imagine if this was a $40,000 item. I would be livid.

ETA: Just called for the fourth time on this issue. The person I spoke to told me they are still working on transferring it from a buyback to a buyout, and there is no timeframe for how long it might take. They said they would call me tomorrow to update me.


----------



## caannie

Glitterbomb said:


> I'm getting really upset. There's one item I sold to FP that they accidentally entered as a buyback, when it was a buyout. Because of this error, they have sent me payment and voided it multiple times. They received it on June 3rd and I still haven't been paid. I have called three times on this, and am about to call the fourth time. I feel bad hounding them, but why can't they pay me? It is not getting resolved. It is only around $3,500, but still I gave them my item and I would like my money so I can put this transaction behind me and move on. Every time I call the person who answers sounds so helpful and says they will call me back to let me know what is going on in a few hours, and they never do. Imagine if this was a $40,000 item. I would be livid.
> 
> ETA: Just called for the fourth time on this issue. The person I spoke to told me they are still working on transferring it from a buyback to a buyout, and there is no timeframe for how long it might take. They said they would call me tomorrow to update me.


That's inexcusable. What damn difference does it make if it's a buyback or buyout? They quoted you a price and received the item! They need to pay you NOW and then worry about what to call it. $3500?? I'd be throwing a fit.


----------



## Glitterbomb

caannie said:


> That's inexcusable. What damn difference does it make if it's a buyback or buyout? They quoted you a price and received the item! They need to pay you NOW and then worry about what to call it. $3500?? I'd be throwing a fit.



Wow, I guess that last call did the trick. They finally paid me.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Glitterbomb said:


> Wow, I guess that last call did the trick. They finally paid me.



I spoke too soon. They voided it again. It is still saying I need payment.


----------



## Monera

Glitterbomb said:


> I spoke too soon. They voided it again. It is still saying I need payment.


So infuriating! Are you able to call your bank and have them intervene?


----------



## Glitterbomb

Monera said:


> So infuriating! Are you able to call your bank and have them intervene?



I don't think the payments are even making it to my bank. FP is voiding it on their end before it has time to get to my account.


----------



## caannie

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't think the payments are even making it to my bank. FP is voiding it on their end before it has time to get to my account.


Since calling them on the phone doesn't seem to be helping I think you need to put all of this in a carefully worded email. Tell them all the different times that payment has been issued and then voided again and basically tell them what I said to you, that it doesn't matter what kind of buyout it was they still owe you the money. I know they have the following email addresses:
Info@fashionphile.com
Buyer@fashionphile.com

Put it in writing. It's easy to ignore calls but having it in writing gives you a legal chain of evidence.


----------



## Glitterbomb

caannie said:


> Since calling them on the phone doesn't seem to be helping I think you need to put all of this in a carefully worded email. Tell them all the different times that payment has been issued and then voided again and basically tell them what I said to you, that it doesn't matter what kind of buyout it was they still owe you the money. I know they have the following email addresses:
> Info@fashionphile.com
> Buyer@fashionphile.com
> 
> Put it in writing. It's easy to ignore calls but having it in writing gives you a legal chain of evidence.



Thank you


----------



## Glitterbomb

Fashionphile has now rejected two of my birkins in the past month. 

One was noir, palladium hardware, swift leather, size 25, full set, excellent condition. The other was rose poupre, gold hardware, togo leather, size 25, full set, brand new. Absolutely shocked and very confused because I see new birkins pop up on the website so clearly they are still buying them. However, the reason they claim is "they are not buying this style at the moment".

I am submitting them for quotes to Yoogis.


----------



## MAGJES

Glitterbomb said:


> Fashionphile has now rejected two of my birkins in the past month.
> 
> One was noir, palladium hardware, swift leather, size 25, full set, excellent condition. The other was rose poupre, gold hardware, togo leather, size 25, full set, brand new. Absolutely shocked and very confused because I see new birkins pop up on the website so clearly they are still buying them. However, the reason they claim is "they are not buying this style at the moment".
> 
> I am submitting them for quotes to Yoogis.


Are you kidding me?? I am shocked!  Especially the RP! ……that’s one you do not see often with ghw! I think it would sell quickly!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Glitterbomb said:


> I'm getting really upset. There's one item I sold to FP that they accidentally entered as a buyback, when it was a buyout. Because of this error, they have sent me payment and voided it multiple times. They received it on June 3rd and I still haven't been paid. I have called three times on this, and am about to call the fourth time. I feel bad hounding them, but why can't they pay me? It is not getting resolved. It is only around $3,500, but still I gave them my item and I would like my money so I can put this transaction behind me and move on. Every time I call the person who answers sounds so helpful and says they will call me back to let me know what is going on in a few hours, and they never do. Imagine if this was a $40,000 item. I would be livid.
> 
> ETA: Just called for the fourth time on this issue. The person I spoke to told me they are still working on transferring it from a buyback to a buyout, and there is no timeframe for how long it might take. They said they would call me tomorrow to update me.



Not a surprise after the other call-backs that never happened, but they haven't called me today like they promised they would.

ETA: called again for a 5th time. They said a tech ticket was created and I should be paid out by the end of next week, on Friday. They said it takes 7 business days after a tech ticket is created. They tried to blame me for the problem, stating that I purchased this item from FP before and they thought that this item was that item, then when it was reviewed by their gemologist they realized it wasn't. Well, that isn't true, as I specifically stated in the quote that it was a different metal color and clearly wasn't the item I bought from FP. In fact, I already sold that item in question back to FP, so obviously I can't have two of them. They insist they can't just pay me without fixing it in their system first which is incredibly frustrating. This person I spoke to said she would email me updates every single day, which I quite frankly don't believe after not receiving any call backs.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Just got some new quotes from them.

$1425 for a Chanel velvet black lghw medium classic double flap in very good to excellent condition. Wow.....


----------



## keodi

Glitterbomb said:


> Just got some new quotes from them.
> 
> $1425 for a Chanel velvet black lghw medium classic double flap in very good to excellent condition. Wow.....


Wow, I wonder what's going on with them...


----------



## caannie

keodi said:


> Wow, I wonder what's going on with them...


Honestly? I think they're being predatory. The economy is so bad right now they think if people are desperate they'll sell for anything. They're going to offer what they can get away with.


----------



## fashion16

caannie said:


> Honestly? I think they're being predatory. The economy is so bad right now they think if people are desperate they'll sell for anything. They're going to offer what they can get away with.


I was a loyal FP fan. Had an account with them for 12 years. Sold and bought a lot over that time period but as much as it disappoints me to say this, I agree with you.
AND…their buy back program is great for items that don’t keep their value but for items that experience increases in rates and hold value (Chanel, LV), the buy back program is a complete scam.


----------



## caannie

fashion16 said:


> I was a loyal FP fan. Had an account with them for 12 years. Sold and bought a lot over that time period but as much as it disappoints me to say this, I agree with you.
> AND…their buy back program is great for items that don’t keep their value but for items that experience increases in rates and hold value (Chanel, LV), the buy back program is a complete scam.


I've never been loyal to Fashionphile but at one time I was a big fan. I still have had some very good experiences buying and selling from them. I've also had some not entirely great experiences, but in the end things have always seemed to work out. Occasionally you can still get a great deal on an item that for some reason they undervalued, and occasionally you can still sell something for a good price. I think they just became too big too fast and hired too many people that didn't care. Like with any business there are good people who work there and then there are people just working for a paycheck.


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> I was a loyal FP fan. Had an account with them for 12 years. Sold and bought a lot over that time period but as much as it disappoints me to say this, I agree with you.
> AND…their buy back program is great for items that don’t keep their value but for items that experience increases in rates and hold value (Chanel, LV), the buy back program is a complete scam.


Do they still have buy backs on hand bags? Anyone recently purchased from them please confirm?


----------



## fashion16

onlyk said:


> Do they still have buy backs on hand bags? Anyone recently purchased from them please confirm?


they do. I just bought from them last week and their buy back program is still active.


----------



## onlyk

fashion16 said:


> they do. I just bought from them last week and their buy back program is still active.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Glitterbomb

keodi said:


> Wow, I wonder what's going on with them...



Yoogis quoted me $1800 for the same bag. Better, but not much....geez. I guess velvet doesn't sell well?


----------



## dsrm

fashion16 said:


> they do. I just bought from them last week and their buy back program is still active.


They do but now they decline to buy back certain items. They decline to buy back mini coco handle.which I was surprised


----------



## fashion16

dsrm said:


> They do but now they decline to buy back certain items. They decline to buy back mini coco handle.which I was surprised


Hmmm, that’s odd. I didn’t think they could decline if they had a program in place…


----------



## Glitterbomb

fashion16 said:


> Hmmm, that’s odd. I didn’t think they could decline if they had a program in place…



They can decline if it is returned in worse condition than it was sold for.


----------



## onlyk

dsrm said:


> They do but now they decline to buy back certain items. They decline to buy back mini coco handle.which I was surprised


Thank you so much for the info  !


----------



## keodi

caannie said:


> Honestly? I think they're being predatory. The economy is so bad right now they think if people are desperate they'll sell for anything. They're going to offer what they can get away with.


I think so too!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dsrm said:


> They do but now they decline to buy back certain items. They decline to buy back mini coco handle.which I was surprised


Did you pass the deadline for selling it back? They guarantee to buy it back if you bought from them, unless you altered it significantly or something.


----------



## roxta

Does anyone have a contact email for Fashionphile? I would like to check if an item has been described incorrectly (description says gold hardware but photos look silver). If I click on their contact link, I'm redirected to a page that requires me to sign into my account just to ask a question - but I don't have a Fashionphile account as I use my Facebook account to log in and save items in my wishlist. It's so frustrating, I shop online a lot and this is the first time I'm encountering something like this.


----------



## caannie

roxta said:


> Does anyone have a contact email for Fashionphile? I would like to check if an item has been described incorrectly (description says gold hardware but photos look silver). If I click on their contact link, I'm redirected to a page that requires me to sign into my account just to ask a question - but I don't have a Fashionphile account as I use my Facebook account to log in and save items in my wishlist. It's so frustrating, I shop online a lot and this is the first time I'm encountering something like this.


Try info@fashionphile.com


----------



## eagle1002us

fashion16 said:


> I was a loyal FP fan. Had an account with them for 12 years. Sold and bought a lot over that time period but as much as it disappoints me to say this, I agree with you.
> AND…their buy back program is great for items that don’t keep their value but for items that experience increases in rates and hold value (Chanel, LV), the buy back program is a complete scam.


I see your point about the value going up and not getting paid for that.  What occurred to me was that the buy back program can be considered insurance against people splurging and then finding out their spouses are freaking out over the expenditure.  This amounts to an easy no-hassle returns policy and everybody likes_ that.   _


----------



## roxta

caannie said:


> Try info@fashionphile.com


Thank you!


----------



## CoolCustomer

Can you still walk into the showroom
for fashionphile? I can't even get anyone on the line for an appointment. I've used them so many times and feel like they are getting to big I can't even tell what is going on anymore.
You uses to be able to just walk in. I am nervous to send them anything. Can you use Neiman Marcus now? It seems like it changed and you can only use certain NM. Thank you


----------



## Gourmetgal

Just ordered a Celine Nano Belt bag for the second time. The first time it was actually a Pico so I returned it and let them know it was mis-labeled and that they still had mis-labeled belt bags listed. Then this week I found a Nano labeled as a Micro but ordered it anyway.  _Looks _like a Nano on the site…we’ll see. I do think FF is spot on with the condition ratings though, in fact I only buy Excellent or better and every piece I’ve purchased has been pristine.


----------



## Gourmetgal

So received the Celine NANO mis-labeled as a MICRO from FF.  It is in pristine condition and well-priced And $500 less than retail.  It was mis-labeled on the website even though the photos contradicted the description and the attached FF tag is also mis-matked as a micro.  I think the micro’s have been selling for less than the nano’s because smaller bags are still more popular right now.  Happy camper.


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone tried the codes that are at the top of Purse Forum website. I tried to use it and it says that it's expired. Thanks

Fashionphile's Sun's Out, Sale's On event


----------



## CoolCustomer

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone tried the codes that are at the top of Purse Forum website. I tried to use it and it says that it's expired. Thanks
> 
> Fashionphile's Sun's Out, Sale's On event


They were working Friday.


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone tried the codes that are at the top of Purse Forum website. I tried to use it and it says that it's expired. Thanks
> 
> Fashionphile's Sun's Out, Sale's On event


They expired at midnight ET Friday.


----------



## Le Roy

I recently purchased from FP and have decided to return it. I clicked on My Purchases to initiate/get a return label. But my purchase is no longer listed there. I just bought it on 7/22/22 so I haven’t gone past my return date. I don’t know what to do. I have emailed them but if they answer slow…. 
Has this happened to anyone else?  TIA


----------



## Le Roy

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m wondering if FP removed the “” (like) tally on items because I think I’ve seen items repeatedly and randomly cycled. I swear I’ve seen a few items over and over again (over time) when I refresh the ‘newest’ page. I’m unsure if it’s because they’ve been purchased and the sale was cancelled, or if they’re marketing technique has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cancelled a consignment listing of one of my bags a few years ago. I paid the $25 and had them send my Chanel bag back to me. Mind you, I sent it to them in new/excellent condition, and they sent it back to me wrapped in the chain strap with its dust bag inside the bag. I called to complain about the damage and their response was it was my bag, my problem. I never got the dimples out of the leather, so I sold it and ended up losing $500 because of its condition.


Oh no… I was thinking to sell items to FP but I am so afraid when they make an offer but then end up saying they don’t want it and then send it back to me damaged or worse, switch them out.  Ughh


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Le Roy said:


> I recently purchased from FP and have decided to return it. I clicked on My Purchases to initiate/get a return label. But my purchase is no longer listed there. I just bought it on 7/22/22 so I haven’t gone past my return date. I don’t know what to do. I have emailed them but if they answer slow….
> Has this happened to anyone else?  TIA


Go into your account again under the purchases and use the drop down buttons to find it. The label is usually listed beside the item you want to sell back but you need to open the drop-down box to see it.


----------



## Le Roy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Go into your account again under the purchases and use the drop down buttons to find it. The label is usually listed beside the item you want to sell back but you need to open the drop-down box to see it.


Thank you for your reply ccbaggir89. I did do the drop down box. The only thing that shows up there is my new purchase I did yesterday.  I’m hoping FP will answer the email early Monday.


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone purchased a gift card using site credit? I have site credit that I don’t know what to do with, and my sister has an item she wants to buy, so I thought this would be a way to let her use my $ just sitting there.


----------



## CoolCustomer

Le Roy said:


> Thank you for your reply ccbaggir89. I did do the drop down box. The only thing that shows up there is my new purchase I did yesterday.  I’m hoping FP will answer the email early Monday.


Maybe call the technical help line at Fashionphile, I never have any luck communicating through the emails.


----------



## onlyk

Le Roy said:


> Thank you for your reply ccbaggir89. I did do the drop down box. The only thing that shows up there is my new purchase I did yesterday.  I’m hoping FP will answer the email early Monday.


What's the item and price? I remembered they would not buy back certain items and / or under certain price range, but should be able to return if within the return period, unless they changed something recently. Or was it a very expensive item such as birkins they may have a shorter return window?(I had just went FP and read their return under a birkin again, says all items return is 30days "Item(s) must be postmarked within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. ")

They count the date of return from the day you purchase (if I understands correctly), please keep us updated


----------



## Le Roy

CoolCustomer said:


> Maybe call the technical help line at Fashionphile, I never have any luck communicating through the emails.


Thank you for your reply CoolCustomer. I plan on calling FP Monday morning CA time. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Le Roy

onlyk said:


> What's the item and price? I remembered they would not buy back certain items and / or under certain price range, but should be able to return if within the return period, unless they changed something recently. Or was it a very expensive item such as birkins they may have a shorter return window?(I had just went FP and read their return under a birkin again, says all items return is 30days "Item(s) must be postmarked within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. ")
> 
> They count the date of return from the day you purchase (if I understands correctly), please keep us updated


Thank you for your reply onlyk. My pkg did come with a Return label that indicated FedEx as the company to use to do the return. Not UPS like their Return policy stated.
However I believe I still need to inform FP of my intention to return the item and send along some sort of Return invoice with my item.  That is my problem. That 7/22/22 order is not listed anywhere in My Purchase folder to click on for the return label or any return instructions. 
I wanna add that the enclosed return address label is for NJ and not CA.  I will update when I hear back from FP.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Le Roy said:


> Thank you for your reply onlyk. My pkg did come with a Return label that indicated FedEx as the company to use to do the return. Not UPS like their Return policy stated.
> However I believe I still need to inform FP of my intention to return the item and send along some sort of Return invoice with my item.  That is my problem. That 7/22/22 order is not listed anywhere in My Purchase folder to click on for the return label or any return instructions.
> I wanna add that the enclosed return address label is for NJ and not CA.  I will update when I hear back from FP.


Oh, that's interesting. Maybe they have changed their return system--you got a return slip with the item in the box?? If so it sounds like they have changed how returns are handled. Many companies just have the return code for your item on the outside of the label so they don't make you include anything in the actual box. But they usually do make you sign on to initiate the return. Definitely tell us more when they get back to you!


----------



## Le Roy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh, that's interesting. Maybe they have changed their return system--you got a return slip with the item in the box?? If so it sounds like they have changed how returns are handled. Many companies just have the return code for your item on the outside of the label so they don't make you include anything in the actual box. But they usually do make you sign on to initiate the return. Definitely tell us more when they get back to you!


Yes ccbaggirl89, the return label was inside the box along with an invoice. And the return label address is not there CA address so I don’t want to ship it to who knows where. 
It’s like I never bought the bag from them. So it’s like I can’t return it. That’s why I am concerned.
I will def keep updating it’s going to be a long weekend.


----------



## Le Roy

UPDATE: FashionPhile got back to me. Lexi the CS informed that my email address was incorrect. That’s why it didn’t show up in My Purchases. I don’t think it was wrong on the Order Form as I checked and doublechecked that several times. However on the “sign up for exclusive promotions” section, I did type it incorrectly. I didn’t make a copy of the order page info, didn’t think I needed to.  Lexi sent me a return label with the CA address through UPS. Still unsure as to why the return label that came with my order. I used the CA label and UPS. (Not NJ and FedEx)  Sadly, I cannot get that order placed into My Purchase “for a record” of ever purchasing and soon to be credited/returned. The incorrect email account will be deactivated. now, the wait begins for the credit.  
Note to future self: make copies of everything.
Oh, a second purchase I also made came with a FedEx NJ return label in the box.   
Thank you everyone for letting me rant.
And thank you ccbggir89


----------



## informativeinfo

Hi everyone, I'm new to here, but hoping to get some help. I've used FP a lot with no issues until now. I got a LV Pallas Aurore listed as Excellent condition. When it arrived it look all good and I had every intention of keeping it, so took the tag off. I wore it out for the first time after the 30 day return window (I was traveling so could not try it earlier) and discovered many dark stains on my white silk dress shoulder area. Turned out, it was the bag strap and from just touching pieces of the edge are falling off. I've had several LV's and have not seen this happen, especially when the bag appears to be in like-new condition. I've trusted the authenticity of their products until now... They don't seem to have the best customer service, so what do you think I should do here? Do I have a case for their "lifetime return policy should any item we sell prove to be non-authentic"?


----------



## nicole0612

informativeinfo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to here, but hoping to get some help. I've used FP a lot with no issues until now. I got a LV Pallas Aurore listed as Excellent condition. When it arrived it look all good and I had every intention of keeping it, so took the tag off. I wore it out for the first time after the 30 day return window (I was traveling so could not try it earlier) and discovered many dark stains on my white silk dress shoulder area. Turned out, it was the bag strap and from just touching pieces of the edge are falling off. I've had several LV's and have not seen this happen, especially when the bag appears to be in like-new condition. I've trusted the authenticity of their products until now... They don't seem to have the best customer service, so what do you think I should do here? Do I have a case for their "lifetime return policy should any item we sell prove to be non-authentic"?


You might want to ask in the LV forum and post some photos of the strap where the edges are breaking. There was a well known defect in some LV bags where the edging/glazing would deform/dent or crumble off. LV experts would know about this bag and potential issues. You could also send photos of the issue to Fashionphile and see if they would offer you a refund or a partial refund. If it is one of the bags impacted by the huge LV recalls, LV will repair the bag, even if you are not the original owner, and if Fashionphile gives you a partial refund that could cover the cost of repairs.


----------



## onlyk

informativeinfo said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to here, but hoping to get some help. I've used FP a lot with no issues until now. I got a LV Pallas Aurore listed as Excellent condition. When it arrived it look all good and I had every intention of keeping it, so took the tag off. I wore it out for the first time after the 30 day return window (I was traveling so could not try it earlier) and discovered many dark stains on my white silk dress shoulder area. Turned out, it was the bag strap and from just touching pieces of the edge are falling off. I've had several LV's and have not seen this happen, especially when the bag appears to be in like-new condition. I've trusted the authenticity of their products until now... They don't seem to have the best customer service, so what do you think I should do here? Do I have a case for their "lifetime return policy should any item we sell prove to be non-authentic"?


You may either resell it or have LV store repair the glazing (if they will repair it) for you or have a third party reglazing the bag for you, I would just resell it as is save time and money, or you may take all the glazing off use it as is.


----------



## informativeinfo

nicole0612 said:


> You might want to ask in the LV forum and post some photos of the strap where the edges are breaking. There was a well known defect in some LV bags where the edging/glazing would deform/dent or crumble off. LV experts would know about this bag and potential issues. You could also send photos of the issue to Fashionphile and see if they would offer you a refund or a partial refund. If it is one of the bags impacted by the huge LV recalls, LV will repair the bag, even if you are not the original owner, and if Fashionphile gives you a partial refund that could cover the cost of repairs.


Thank you for your suggestion and for letting me know about the well known defect. I have emailed FP and waiting for their response.


----------



## informativeinfo

onlyk said:


> You may either resell it or have LV store repair the glazing (if they will repair it) for you or have a third party reglazing the bag for you, I would just resell it as is save time and money, or you may take all the glazing off use it as is.


I have not had to repair an LV bag, so do you know if it's likely LV will repair it if not bought directly from them?


----------



## nicole0612

informativeinfo said:


> Thank you for your suggestion and for letting me know about the well known defect. I have emailed FP and waiting for their response.


You’re welcome.


----------



## nicole0612

informativeinfo said:


> I have not had to repair an LV bag, so do you know if it's likely LV will repair it if not bought directly from them?


I think policies change over time, but when this happened to me they refunded the entire price of the bags with defects since I was the original owner, but they repaired items for anyone, usually the repair fee is quite reasonable (a few hundred at most for glazing), but you could also look at the price of a new strap via resale to get some options in mind.


----------



## Mrsassi

Hi there! Just wanted to share. My friend took her Palm Springs mini backpack to LV store (bought from Fphile), she was having issues with quality after 8 month she bought it. They replaced the backpack for her with no questions asked. This took place before pandemic. I hope it helps.


----------



## informativeinfo

Mrsassi said:


> Hi there! Just wanted to share. My friend took her Palm Springs mini backpack to LV store (bought from Fphile), she was having issues with quality after 8 month she bought it. They replaced the backpack for her with no questions asked. This took place before pandemic. I hope it helps.


Oh that is amazing! Do you have any idea how consistent LV service is - would they do this reliably? I'm not very close to an LV store so I'd probably have to wait until I visit my daughter who lives near LV.


----------



## informativeinfo

nicole0612 said:


> I think policies change over time, but when this happened to me they refunded the entire price of the bags with defects since I was the original owner, but they repaired items for anyone, usually the repair fee is quite reasonable (a few hundred at most for glazing), but you could also look at the price of a new strap via resale to get some options in mind.


Thanks for the info! I asked Fashionphile for a partial refund to replace or fix the strap. Not too hopeful for a positive response from them but we'll see!


----------



## nicole0612

informativeinfo said:


> Thanks for the info! I asked Fashionphile for a partial refund to replace or fix the strap. Not too hopeful for a positive response from them but we'll see!


Best of luck!


----------



## Mrsassi

informativeinfo said:


> Oh that is amazing! Do you have any idea how consistent LV service is - would they do this reliably? I'm not very close to an LV store so I'd probably have to wait until I visit my daughter who lives near LV.


I have no idea. As I said, they were normally pretty consistent before pandemic. I hope they still have the same policy.


----------



## Purselover91hov

Hi first time FP here!  I received my item a couple of days ago and upon opening I was very excited to see the bag in great condition, just as described. However upon closer inspection I noticed a slight cigarette scent on the bag and an even heavier cigarette scent on the dust bag. I called FP to see if I could get a price adjustment and they explained that I would have to return the item first for them to inspect and verify the cigarette scent. Curious to see if others have experienced something similar. I’m not sure if it’s worth the trouble of me returning the item just to hear that they won’t honor a price adjustment because the scent is not noticeable in which case I would just return the item for a full refund. I am still within the 30 day window so trying to act quickly.


----------



## fashion16

Purselover91hov said:


> Hi first time FP here!  I received my item a couple of days ago and upon opening I was very excited to see the bag in great condition, just as described. However upon closer inspection I noticed a slight cigarette scent on the bag and an even heavier cigarette scent on the dust bag. I called FP to see if I could get a price adjustment and they explained that I would have to return the item first for them to inspect and verify the cigarette scent. Curious to see if others have experienced something similar. I’m not sure if it’s worth the trouble of me returning the item just to hear that they won’t honor a price adjustment because the scent is not noticeable in which case I would just return the item for a full refund. I am still within the 30 day window so trying to act quickly.


I have experienced the same thing although it wasn’t a scent, it was missing sequins on an expensive sequin fendi baguette. I sent photos to them and they confirmed, yep, missing sequins not disclosed. They still declined to price adjust and offered for me to return. They then listed the bag at the same price on their site but noted the missing sequins. 

If I were you, I would either decide if you can live with it and keep it or return it for a refund.


----------



## Purselover91hov

fashion16 said:


> I have experienced the same thing although it wasn’t a scent, it was missing sequins on an expensive sequin fendi baguette. I sent photos to them and they confirmed, yep, missing sequins not disclosed. They still declined to price adjust and offered for me to return. They then listed the bag at the same price on their site but noted the missing sequins.
> 
> If I were you, I would either decide if you can live with it and keep it or return it for a refund.


Super helpful! I would have assumed it would be in their best interest to move inventory than re-list an item. I got a Chanel yellow woc from 2017 so could go pretty quick.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Purselover91hov said:


> Hi first time FP here!  I received my item a couple of days ago and upon opening I was very excited to see the bag in great condition, just as described. However upon closer inspection I noticed a slight cigarette scent on the bag and an even heavier cigarette scent on the dust bag. I called FP to see if I could get a price adjustment and they explained that I would have to return the item first for them to inspect and verify the cigarette scent. Curious to see if others have experienced something similar. I’m not sure if it’s worth the trouble of me returning the item just to hear that they won’t honor a price adjustment because the scent is not noticeable in which case I would just return the item for a full refund. I am still within the 30 day window so trying to act quickly.


They usually just want the item back and don't price adjust, and most times they don't even change the description once they get it back. I did receive a bag from them once with a heavy cigarette odor that wasn't mentioned but I just sent the bag back asap. I don't think there are many stories of price adjustment success on the boards. Something that bothers you about an item might not bother someone else (like an actual smoker) so no need for them to help out with a price cut... they'll get their full ask price from someone else. Cigarette odors are ridiculously hard to get out of items, and if the dust bag had it, that's even worse. WOCs are so easy to find--I'd wait for one w/out the smell, unless you feel it's worth it.


----------



## Purselover91hov

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They usually just want the item back and don't price adjust, and most times they don't even change the description once they get it back. I did receive a bag from them once with a heavy cigarette odor that wasn't mentioned but I just sent the bag back asap. I don't think there are many stories of price adjustment success on the boards. Something that bothers you about an item might not bother someone else (like an actual smoker) so no need for them to help out with a price cut... they'll get their full ask price from someone else. Cigarette odors are ridiculously hard to get out of items, and if the dust bag had it, that's even worse. WOCs are so easy to find--I'd wait for one w/out the smell, unless you feel it's worth it.


Excellent point. WOCs are easy finds and it was just an impulse buy as well. Should put that money towards my dream bag instead.


----------



## Mrs.Z

They need to fix their sale notification system, I’m constantly getting emails about bags that went on sale, only to click the link and find the bag not on sale….annoying!


----------



## Rouge H

Mrs.Z said:


> They need to fix their sale notification system, I’m constantly getting emails about bags that went on sale, only to click the link and find the bag not on sale….annoying!


Agreed, I get the same thing. Ever since they teamed up with NM their customer service is horrible.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Purselover91hov said:


> Hi first time FP here!  I received my item a couple of days ago and upon opening I was very excited to see the bag in great condition, just as described. However upon closer inspection I noticed a slight cigarette scent on the bag and an even heavier cigarette scent on the dust bag. I called FP to see if I could get a price adjustment and they explained that I would have to return the item first for them to inspect and verify the cigarette scent. Curious to see if others have experienced something similar. I’m not sure if it’s worth the trouble of me returning the item just to hear that they won’t honor a price adjustment because the scent is not noticeable in which case I would just return the item for a full refund. I am still within the 30 day window so trying to act quickly.


Honestly, if it were me, I would return it for a full refund. I couldn't handle the cigarette scent, as it would drive me nuts using it. Cigarettes just gross me out and any sort of cigarette scent would really bother me. But that's me.


----------



## Rouge H

So what you are saying is that the cigarette smell is okay with you as long as you get a discount? I concur with others the smell is gross and I wouldn’t even entertain having it in my house. It would be on a fast boat back to FP. JMHO!


----------



## onlyk

cigarette smell can be reduced or get rid off, I had bought some bags had cigarette smell, was able to get rid them off. There were several bags I bought from consignments & individuals were much worse smell than cigarette,  smelt like cat's pee, was able to got rid of that too, took a while. All those smelly bags were not disclosed by the sellers by the way.


----------



## Rouge H

Cigarette smell, Cat urine?, Sorry, I have my limits…!


----------



## onlyk

Rouge H said:


> Cigarette smell, Cat urine?, Sorry, I have my limits…!


Of course everyone has their own limits, I did not choose to have these bags was just happened to bought them had those issues. I'm just telling people from my experience the smell can be reduced or get rid off. Who doesn't want a brand new bag for a great price? ha. Buying second hand is not always come in ideal condition, just have to figure out whether it was worth it.


----------



## CoolCustomer

Purselover91hov said:


> Hi first time FP here!  I received my item a couple of days ago and upon opening I was very excited to see the bag in great condition, just as described. However upon closer inspection I noticed a slight cigarette scent on the bag and an even heavier cigarette scent on the dust bag. I called FP to see if I could get a price adjustment and they explained that I would have to return the item first for them to inspect and verify the cigarette scent. Curious to see if others have experienced something similar. I’m not sure if it’s worth the trouble of me returning the item just to hear that they won’t honor a price adjustment because the scent is not noticeable in which case I would just return the item for a full refund. I am still within the 30 day window so trying to act quickly.


I have bought from Fashionphile before. Return it and get another bag. That happened to me I decided to try a Chanel bag that was listed in "Excellent" condition but it had a small defect on the leather that was barely noticeable but I returned it for one in "Giftable" condition and it was perfect. I paid more but was much happier. It is hard to buy use. They have a return policy I would return it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> cigarette smell can be reduced or get rid off, I had bought some bags had cigarette smell, was able to get rid them off. There were several bags I bought from consignments & individuals were much worse smell than cigarette,  smelt like cat's pee, was able to got rid of that too, took a while. All those smelly bags were not disclosed by the sellers by the way.


Cat urine?? Ewww... But I believe it. Even on the threads here I see people post bag pictures with their cats and dogs sitting in and playing around with their Hermes and Chanel and LV bags. I've seen Fashionphile list 'animal odor' before so it definitely happens! I would never buy one though!


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Cat urine?? Ewww... But I believe it. Even on the threads here I see people post bag pictures with their cats and dogs sitting in and playing around with their Hermes and Chanel and LV bags. I've seen Fashionphile list 'animal odor' before so it definitely happens! I would never buy one though!


was smelt like that but probably not cats pee because there were no stains. I will buy anything if the deal was good enough hahaha, probably not anything, did done a few returns. Most of time I don’t return


----------



## Danchoo

firecatleo said:


> Hi! I have a package from fashionphile that is currently “lost” by UPS. For two days the UPS supposedly couldn’t find our house (we’ve been here accepting UPS deliveries for five years) because it isn’t marked. What?!? It’s marked! I put out new address placards to supplement the original and still UPS couldn’t see them. Supposedly. I spoke with my local UPS office and and they were to hold the package for me to pick up. I went to the office that same day (50 mile round trip) and, guess what? No package! Their suggestion? File a lost package claim. Of  I’m so angry! I got a great deal on this LV. In fact the price has gone up 42% since I purchased, so no way can I rebuy when I get a refund.
> 
> I think shady UPS workers took my package knowing that it’s insured. All things point to that direction. I wonder if this is happening elsewhere? Seems to be a lot of missing fashionphile packages!
> 
> So now it’s Friday night and I can’t call fashionphile until Monday and nothing gets looked into until at least next week! I wonder what’s happening to my beautiful handbag right now?


Hi, did you eventually find your package? I lost mine too


----------



## Margot S

Beware of FP sale today. It offers 10% off sale items.  But when I put the item into my cart, which was already discounted by 10%, it priced back up to ORIGINAL undiscounted price, and then took 10% off.  Either bad algorithm or scam.  Buyer beware and check your cart carefully.


----------



## bagshopr

I have been watching several bags, and I think their prices were raised right before this sale.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Margot S said:


> Beware of FP sale today. It offers 10% off sale items.  But when I put the item into my cart, which was already discounted by 10%, it priced back up to ORIGINAL undiscounted price, and then took 10% off.  Either bad algorithm or scam.  Buyer beware and check your cart carefully.


Mine worked ok. It did show the original price but then takes the discount off as you continue. So you see 2 discounts listed. Perhaps they fixed it?


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello, I’m in the same boat here. Wondering if there are any updates or resolutions? My bag from FP was supposed to be here yesterday, I waited all day, it never arrived and then it updated with “delivered and signed” which is a total lie. I’m so upset.


----------



## BlueMaude

UPS help !!  I was supposed to receive my Chanel bag yesterday from Fashionphile. Waited all day yesterday and it never came!! All of a sudden UPS tracking said Delivered and signed. BS!!! Has this happened to anyone ?!  I’m so upset! How does Fashionphile respond? Did UPS steal it ??  I can not even make a claim because I’m not the shipper. My anxiety is so high now


----------



## MillStream

As the receiver, you should be able to ask UPS for the signature information. In other words, exactly who signed for this package? Maybe your package was left with a neighbor.  Sending every good thought your way for a happy resolution.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It often happens that drivers sign for packages before they are delivered, especially if they are running very late on their route -- Amazon does it, too. And then they drop it the next day. It's wrong, but I have it happen often on our route  Contact UPS and say it wasn't delivered, contact FP and say it wasn't delivered, and wait for a resolution. It'll be ok and somehow get resolved


----------



## jellyv

This is in the caveat emptor category. I was browsing LV Monogram bags and looked at a model I'm interested in. This is what constitutes "Very good condition."  I'd advise anyone to *carefully look at canvas condition *now that hand sanitizer is wrecking bags... and *not pointed out *in descriptions.   This wasn't just with one bag, either.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I’m unhappy with FP right now. I’ve been monitoring the Hermes website. Only a few bags are listed every couple of weeks, and they are sold within minutes. Approximately two weeks after the bags are off the Hermes site, they appear on the FP site for at least a $1000-$1500USD price increase. Most descriptions say ‘Giftable’. It’s difficult enough to buy bags off Hermes.com without FP swooping in and buying them first.

Wouldn’t Hermes be against FP purchases and resales?


----------



## acrowcounted

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m unhappy with FP right now. I’ve been monitoring the Hermes website. Only a few bags are listed every couple of weeks, and they are sold within minutes. Approximately two weeks after the bags are off the Hermes site, they appear on the FP site for at least a $1000-$1500USD price increase. Most descriptions say ‘Giftable’. It’s difficult enough to buy bags off Hermes.com without FP swooping in and buying them first.
> 
> Wouldn’t Hermes be against FP purchases and resales?


That’s a big leap to go from Hermes.com selling them to FP buying them. Hermes tends to batch produce items, so if one sees a bag on their website, it is very likely that the same spec bag is being delivered and sold in dozens of Hermes stores at around the same time. Clients buy these bags and then flip them via FP for profit. Some clients even buy from Hermes.com and sell immediately on FP as well if the quote is good enough. I _highly_ doubt FP is directly buying them from Hermes.com and even if they were, there’s no way Hermes would be in on the scheme.


----------



## Sourisbrune

acrowcounted said:


> That’s a big leap to go from Hermes.com selling them to FP buying them. Hermes tends to batch produce items, so if one sees a bag on their website, it is very likely that the same spec bag is being delivered and sold in dozens of Hermes stores at around the same time. Clients buy these bags and then flip them via FP for profit. Some clients even buy from Hermes.com and sell immediately on FP as well if the quote is good enough. I _highly_ doubt FP is directly buying them from Hermes.com and even if they were, there’s no way Hermes would be in on the scheme.


I know that years ago FP purchased Nordstrom’s Chanel boutique’s bags. I worked for Nordstrom and had friends in one of the Chanel boutiques. The sales to FP may have ended since Chanel began employing the Nordstrom boutique workers. Neiman-Marcus did the same before they partnered with FP. And on another thread, someone stated they know of FP bots.

I’ve noted approximately 15 similar bags (H.com/FP) over the past several months. Same style, colors, and giftable. The coincidence is uncanny.

Yes, I know of the batches, but I’m not talking about thousands of same color, size, and style bags out there at the same time. And I _highly_ doubt Hermes would have any involvement in something like this.


----------



## Rouge H

I believe FP’s problem is that they never advised their long time customers of the changes that would/could/have taken place once merged with NM..as in, taking days for items to be checked in..different locations, the payments taking a lot longer due to them now being processed through NM accounts, etc. this is creating a lot of problems and will eventually loose customers if it hasn’t already.


----------



## Red Velvette

How long after FP receives a return (in the same condition it was delivered in) do they refund your money? They received it today and I'm just wondering what to expect. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moxisox

Red Velvette said:


> How long after FP receives a return (in the same condition it was delivered in) do they refund your money? They received it today and I'm just wondering what to expect. Thanks in advance!


I’ve sold them 3 things in the last week, and I can see in my account that they received it usually about 5-6 hours after it was delivered. With each item I’ve received my ACH payment within 1-2 business days after they were delivered. I have noticed the emails letting me know the status have lagged behind sometimes a day or two. So I would check your dashboard in your account instead of waiting on the email.


----------



## Red Velvette

Moxisox said:


> I’ve sold them 3 things in the last week, and I can see in my account that they received it usually about 5-6 hours after it was delivered. With each item I’ve received my ACH payment within 1-2 business days after they were delivered. I have noticed the emails letting me know the status have lagged behind sometimes a day or two. So I would check your dashboard in your account instead of waiting on the email.


Thank you!


----------



## bagshopr

Red Velvette said:


> How long after FP receives a return (in the same condition it was delivered in) do they refund your money? They received it today and I'm just wondering what to expect. Thanks in advance!


I returned a bag last Thursday. They received it Monday and the money was back on my credit card this morning.


----------



## Red Velvette

bagshopr said:


> I returned a bag last Thursday. They received it Monday and the money was back on my credit card this morning.


Thank you!


----------



## Red Velvette

They received the return yesterday and I received notification of refund pending, and the refund right after. (Today) So, one day turn around time for me! Quite pleased!


----------



## evie_amor

onlyk said:


> was smelt like that but probably not cats pee because there were no stains. I will buy anything if the deal was good enough hahaha, probably not anything, did done a few returns. Most of time I don’t return


Has anyone tried ozone for deodorizing?  Like an ozone generator in a container with a smelly bag or pumped into a container with a bag.  (As a last resort obviously, ozone generators are awful for the planet and creatures alike.)


----------



## Red Velvette

evie_amor said:


> Has anyone tried ozone for deodorizing?  Like an ozone generator in a container with a smelly bag or pumped into a container with a bag.  (As a last resort obviously, ozone generators are awful for the planet and creatures alike.)


I have not, but I have used activated charcoal, and that works fairly well.


----------



## S*A*K

onlyk said:


> cigarette smell can be reduced or get rid off, I had bought some bags had cigarette smell, was able to get rid them off. There were several bags I bought from consignments & individuals were much worse smell than cigarette,  smelt like cat's pee, was able to got rid of that too, took a while. All those smelly bags were not disclosed by the sellers by the way.


How did you get rid of the urine smell may I ask? I purchased a pair of shoes where the seller did not disclose the smell…


----------



## jastar

Has anyone noticed that fashionphile says sold then lists the exact bag same serial number a few days later?


----------



## nicole0612

jastar said:


> Has anyone noticed that fashionphile says sold then lists the exact bag same serial number a few days later?


I have noticed this with items I have alerts on. Sometimes I will get an email that it went on sale, then when I click on it, it says sold. Then I get another automatic email sometimes within an hour saying it is back in stock (at the original, non-sale price, as per FP protocol for relisted/returned items). Perhaps some are buyers’ remorse, with the buyer canceling the purchase, but it happens so often that I think it is also FP doing this so that the item does not really go on sale.


----------



## Moxisox

jastar said:


> Has anyone noticed that fashionphile says sold then lists the exact bag same serial number a few days later?


I’ve noticed they’ve done this for a few years now. I’m not sure what the reasons are, but there have been a few times that it was something I was planning to purchase and not just watch, so I waited to see if they popped back in stock, and when they did I purchased right away. Maybe it creates FOMO so people are more apt to buy? I’m not sure. The items this happened with for me were  posted at the same price they were when they were originally listed.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jastar said:


> Has anyone noticed that fashionphile says sold then lists the exact bag same serial number a few days later?


It's common -- people cancel their orders before it ships and it goes back up.


----------

